# SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta + PCB



## mnicolau

> *ADVERTENCIA:* debido a la alimentación de línea de las SMPS presentadas, *existen riesgos de electrocución*. Por favor tomar los recaudos necesarios. Si no cuenta con los conocimientos adecuados para llevar a cabo el proyecto en forma segura, por favor no lo intente!


Hola, les traigo un par de fuentes de alimentación conmutadas, ideales para la alimentación de amplificadores de audio. Presentan la posibilidad de regulación de la tensión de salida secundaria, e incorporan además salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]) para la alimentación de filtros, preamplificadores, etc.
La utilización de este tipo de fuentes switching evita la necesidad de recurrir a costosos, pesados y voluminosos transformadores corrientes, además de las etapas de rectificado y filtrado correspondientes.
Toda la información necesaria, esquemas, PCBs, etc se encuentran en sus respectivos archivos.*SMPS Compacta:*- Potencia de salida teórica: 
· ~250[W] con núcleo EI33-23-13 (típico en ATX).
- Frecuencia del controlador: 160[Khz] aprox.
- Tensión de salida regulable +-24 a +-42[V] aprox.
- Tensión de salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]).
- Versión con rectificadores de salida simples y dobles en un mismo encapsulado.
*EDIT 27/07/2012:* Actualizada la SMPS Compacta versión 3.0. 
- Facilitado el proceso de arranque de la SMPS.
- Mejoras generales en el PCB.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*SMPS 800W:*- Potencia de salida teórica: 
· 800[W] con núcleo EE42/21/15
· > 1[KW] con núcleo EE42/21/20.
- Incluye protección contra cortos.
- Frecuencia del controlador: 210[Khz] aprox.
- Tensión de salidas secundarias variable (+-24[V] a +-42[V] aprox)
- Tensión de salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]).


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias, me alegro les sirva... 
La tensión de salida, así tal cual está regula entre +-20[V] y +-42[V] aprox, si quieren mayor tensión habría que hacer algún ajuste menor en el transformador.
Respecto a la potencia... no tengo por ahora cómo medirla lamentablemente, estimo unos 250 - 300[W], ojalá pueda llegar a esos valores. Por lo pronto comento que la potencia es mayor a la que se bancan mis 6x9 de prueba, usando un par de UCD, sin caida de tensión en las ramas.

Lo bueno es que, si se fijan en las fotos, sacando capacitores de salida, diodos y resistencias, lo demás es practicamente todo reciclado, con lo cual se hace bastante barato el armado, por lo tanto ha cumplido mi objetivo.

Cualquier duda consulten, traté de colocar todas las referencias tanto en el esquema como en la vista de componentes como para que se entienda lo mejor posible...

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, para armar el transformador...

1º Empezamos preparando los alambres armados como comenté antes...

2º Agarramos el núcleo y vamos a bobinar la mitad del primario, osea 16 espiras. Lo hacemos entre el pin "m" y el "n". Una vez terminado, colocamos una capa de aislación, cinta aisladora para alta temperatura es válido usar.

3º Ahora vamos a armar el secundario, vamos a bobinar ambas ramas a la vez, osea tomamos ambos alambres y hacemos lo siguiente: el extremo de uno de los alambres lo soldamos al pin "q" y el extremo del otro alambre al pin "r". 
Con el primer extremo de ambos soldado, procedemos a hacer las 12 espiras. Una vez hecho, identificamos cada uno de los alambres con un multímetro, midiendo continuidad. Aquel cuyo primer extremo estaba soldado en el pin "q", lo soldamos a "r" y el restante, a "s". De esta forma terminamos el secundario, queda una bobina a continuación de la otra, ambas idénticas y en el mismo sentido. Otra capa de aislante.

4º Hacemos la otra mitad del primario, restan 16 espiras, que van a ser bobinadas en el MISMO sentido que la mitad anterior y soldadas entre el pin "n" y "o". Capa de aislante.

5º Bobinamos el terciario, 6 espiras, en el mismo sentido que los bobinados secundarios y conectados entre pin "t" y "u".

Dejo una imagen como guía... espero se entienda.

Saludos


----------



## GABILON

TE FELICITO. lo pongo en mayúsculas a riesgo que me moderen, pero te lo mereces, todos tus aportes son muy prolijos, ya me puse a armarla, por ende te voy a dejar mis dudas:
1- no me quedó en claro el sentido de los bobinados, me da a entender qeu son todos en el mismo sentido y me parece que no deberia serlo
2- no veo el diametro de los alambres con los que haces las bobinas, aunque a decir verdad, solo veo como haces un transformador, pues el inductor de salida que en las fotos parece artesanal, no salido de una fuente de pc, pues de ese no tengo datos
3-¿tienen alguna función los pads libres debajo del driver y del capacitor a su lado?
4-¿El driver puede ser uno EE15?
5-el inductor de entrada que lleva esta fuente solo lo encontre en una fuente de una impresora, en las de pc que revise no existia y supongo que eran similares a los del tipo EE15, esos trafitos chicos que llevan, puede que lo reemplazemos por esos trafitos?
6-¿donde o como se fija o regula el voltaje a obtener a la salida?
7-en el pcb, en el driver solo veo 3 pistas conectadas saliendo del mismo, sin embargo, en el esquema, si no le erro (cosa que seria muy probable, jeje) salen 8 cables, me parece qeu faltan 5 conexiones por ende.

Bueno, eso seria todo, no quiero con esto parecer desagradecido por tu aporte ni nada por el estilo, por el contrario, estoy admirado por tu trabajo, por tus trabajos, y te agradesco que te tomes la molestia de compartirlos y con tanta información, la verdad estoy seguro que mis preguntas son de puro bruto, pero bueno, es lo que hay. que lo voy a hacer...


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gabilon, gracias por los comentarios, son buenas preguntas y me olvidé de aclarar esas...

1º Sentido de los bobinados: en el transformador principal, lo importante es que ambos secundarios y el terciario tengan el mismo sentido entre sí, y a su vez, ambas mitades de primario tengan el mismo sentido entre sí. Por otra parte, no interesa (por lo menos hasta donde yo se) que el sentido del primario sea el mismo que del secundario... si me pongo a pensar en mi caso, lo armé siempre en el mismo sentido, entre secundario y primario.

En el inductor de salida, se agarra un toroide de los amarillos de fuente de PC, tomás ambos alambres (uno por cada rama) y los bobinas a ambos a la vez (como se hace con el secundario del transformador principal), le das 35 espiras y luego lo conectás en *contra-fase*, osea.. las ramas van a quedar en sentido contrario un respecto a la otra, se trata de cancelar el flujo.

El driver, así como se saca de la fuente de PC, se coloca en esta fuente, NO se desarma. De paso te respondo la 3º pregunta, los pads libres que quedan debajo del driver es para unir mediante puentes, el pin del driver con la pista que realmente debe ir. Acordate que el driver no se desarma y como no todos son iguales, tuve que usar ese método para que nos sirva a todos.

2º Los diámetros y la cantidad de espiras de cada cosa está en la cita del primer post.

4º No creo que haya problema con eso...

5º Me pasó lo mismo... en ninguna de las fuentes de PC que desarmé puede encontrar un filtro de entrada (eso habla de la calidad de las fuentes, largándo armónicos a full). A ese filtro que coloqué lo saqué de una fuente de impresora laser, cualquier placa de un TV seguro trae también... Los pads probablemente no coincidan ahí por eso dejé despejado ese lugar, como para que cada uno haga el pad donde le corresponda.

6º La tensión de salida la regulás con el preset que se vé en la placa vertical, arriba de todo. Recomiendo colocarlo en la mitad cuando pongamos en marcha la fuente, debería estar en unos 35[V] la salida aprox.

7º Tiene que ver con los pads libres, fijate abajo del capacitor de 1[uF] están los demás Pads, como para colocar los puentes del lado secundario. Lo que debés hacer es revisar la placa de donde sacaste el driver e identificar los pines, siguiendo mi esquema y guiándote por las letras que puse como referencia, cualquier cosa te ayudamos con eso...

Saludos


----------



## GABILON

Sos un capo y por sobre todas las cosas un gran tipo ya que pocos hacen lo que vos de responder y compartir. Mañana paso por la casa de electronica a comprar las cosas que necesito y por sobre todo, el papel de transferencia, el viernes la imprimo en lo de mi cuñado qeu tiene una laser y el finde la voy a empezar a armar, además mañana me entregan los 7377 y el 1524 que como te imaginarás son para un post tuyo que me resuelve un problema que tenia pendiente y que si me sale, te voy a tener que contactar personalmente. gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Suerte con ambos proyectos entonces Gabilon... espero salgan andando jej.

Dejo una imagen de los puentes que yo tuve que hacer para mi driver, como para tomen una idea. El que yo usé tenía la bobina "b - c" entre ambos pines extremos de lo que sería el "secundario" del mismo, se pueden dar cuenta porque esa bobina se hace con 2 o 3 alambres juntos, por lo cual van a notarla en los pines del driver. Encontré ese mismo nucleo, con la misma disposición de pines en varias fuentes, así que a lo mejor puedan usar la misma configuración en los puentes que yo usé, igulamente cada uno debe verificar los pines de su driver, es muy importante que esté correctamente conectado.

Saludos


----------



## RaFFa

Buenas mnicolau, tu fuente me parece EXCELENTE,y perdonenme los moderadores (por poner mayusculas) pero es que es la pura verdad. Tambien de paso te queria hacer un par de preguntas sobre esta maravillosa fuente, ¿podria poner condensadores de 470uF 200V en la rectificacion de la red?. para sacar mas tension y si es posible mas corriente,¿valdria con bobinar el transformador principal con mas vueltas y con un alambre mas grueso solo en el secundario que da la mayor cantidad de tension? muchas gracias por anticipado, y como ya dije antes, excelente fuente¡¡.  


Un saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Raffa, gracias, el valor de los capacitores de entrada ya aseguran un ripple menor al 5% buscado, por lo tanto subir ese valor sería innecesario. El cálculo me dió 88[uF], con 2 de 220[uF] en serie quedaría uno sólo de 110[uF] así que hay capacidad de sobra.
Si lo que buscás es sacar mayor potencia, deberías usar un nucleo más grande (y recalcular el número de espiras), el EE33 ya está bastante al límite. Incluso subí la frecuencia de trabajo lo más posible para aprovechar mejor el nucleo, pero más no se puede por los transistores bipolares que usa esta fuente, hice la prueba y ya calentaban lindo a los 100Khz.

Ah y me olvidaba, además de lo anterior, se hace bastante dificil colocar físicamente alambre más grueso y más espiras, con los datos que dí para el transformador, el terciario ya entra justo...

Saludos


----------



## ejtagle

mnicolau, sólo tengo una pequeña observación ... con los MUR840 que estás usando, tu fuente podría dar fácilmente 16A por rama .. Es decir, a 40 volts, serían 640W contínuos por rama. Obviamente, el núcleo no los da... (pero si la etapa de entrada, el problema es sólo el núcleo). Yo te sugeriría usar MUR502 o SF54, tienen encapsulado de diodo normal, y con ellos podrías sacar por rama 400W en forma contínua, y además, como bonus extra, valen 1/3 que los MUR840 ... 

Saludos!

PD: Hubiera estado lindo un blindaje entre los primarios y los secundarios ....


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Eduardo, está perfecta la observación de los diodos, el problema que tuve a la hora de comprarlos es que sólo conseguía hasta 3A y luego saltaban a los 840 y para arriba, así que coloqué por las dudas zócalos para TO220 total se pueden acomodar ahí también diodos más chicos... Lo voy a aclarar en la lista de componentes. Gracias por el dato, no conocía esos modelos.
Respecto al blindaje, tuve toda la intención de hacerlo, de hecho quedó el pad para conectarlo, pero se me complicó físicamente agregarlo en mi nucleo...

Saludos, un abrazo


----------



## rafanate

Debo darte unas inmensas gracias Mnicolao y felicitarte por esta excelente fuente SMPS... Tengo bastante tiempo siguiendo esta fuente desde el post anterior, pero con esta te botaste, los detalles en el armado son excelentes y precisos sin ningun tipo de ambiguedades, debo confesar que lograste resolver todos mis conflictos de alimentacion en mis etapas de audio 

Estare por aca pronto solicitandote algunos concesjos con respecto a algunos transformadores que aspiro emplear a futuro en una adapcion de este modelo de fuente... Reitero mis felicitaciones... Mesaje: "La constancia refleja la creacion de nuevos y mejores conocimientos" tu has sido constante y lograste ayudarnos a todos


----------



## mnicolau

Tal vez se podría... pero hay que cambiar toda la etapa de salida, recalcular el transformador (tanto las espiras como los alambres a utilizar), diodos, capacitores, etc.

rafanate gracias, bienvenido al foro, cualquier duda se consulta...

Saludos


----------



## cdaf_1986

mnicolau muy buen aporte quisiera hacerte una pregunta se podrian utilizar los diodos fr103 en lugar de los fr107


----------



## mnicolau

cdaf_1986, sí, podrías usar los fr103 salvo para los 2 que se colocan en paralelo con los transistores 13007 (los 2 que están en posición vertical), ya que no se bancarían la tensión ahí. Podrías colocar UF4007 o algún diodo rápido de 1[A] 1000[V].

Saludos


----------



## rafanate

Buenas mnicolaou ahi te va mi primera pregunta. resulta que ya arme una de estas fuentes pero en el intento he destrozado la ferrita de vario transformadores EE33... No hay una manera eficiente de desarmarlos rapido y seguro sin correr el riezgo de romperlos


----------



## mnicolau

Rafanate, acá no hace falta desarmar nada, así que no vas a tener ese problema. El driver se utiliza como está y al nucleo principal sólo se le sacan los bobinados y se vuelve a bobinar estando armado. Obviamente que es más fácil bobinar teniendo el carretel suelto, pero tampoco es nada dificil teniendo en cuenta el número de espiras y se ahorra el riesgo de romper el núcleo...

Saludos


----------



## rafanate

bueno te comento que acabo de encontrar una manera muy rapida siguiendo los consejos de los amigos del foro... solo los mojo un poco en thinner y luego los sumerjo en agua casi en ebullicion y se aflojan en 1min... la verdad de esta manera es mucho mas facil bobinarlos... importante!! reciclen el material termico para que lo usen como separador...

Mnicolau no quisiera molestarte con tantas preguntas pero ya que comentaste que unas simples modificaciones en el numero de espiras y en el grosor del hilo del transformador Ppal podria aumentar el voltaje y corriente de la fuente... Principalmente me interesa llegar a unos +-60v... Tengo dos EE42 para ello... que me recomiendas hacer?

*Nota*: el procedimiento de desarme solo lo usé para el transformador Principal... El driver se usa tal cual como se saca de la fuente de PC pues es un componente critico.


----------



## ernestogn

Justamente esto me viene al pelo , ya que tengo cajas llenas de fuentes de PC medio quemadas o con fallas y la verda ni me conviene intentar arreglarlas....
Voy a intentar una de estas para Armar Sinclair Z-30...
y otros!


----------



## FELIBAR12

Mariano, tengo una duda:

En la primera version de esta fuente habia unas resistencias de *39Ω* en cercania a los transistores de potencia.Ahora que veo en el diagrama que modificaste, estan de *39k**Ω.*Esto fue equivocacion tuya? o ese es el valor correcto?

He visto en otros diseños valores como 22Ω,10Ω por ejemplo.

En cuanto a la relacion del transformador, ese nuevo numero de vueltas salio a partir de la nueva frecuencia? o tu lo acomodaste para mejor desempeño del circuito? alguien me comento que tal vez no regularia si la relacion no era la correcta.

La realimentacion tambien la cambiaste.Por que?

Por ultimo, vi en las fotos que el inductor de salida que pusiste todos los alambres montados y un poco desordenados.Eso influye en la salida o solo hay que respetar el numero de vueltas por rama?


----------



## mnicolau

Si, se me pasó por alto ese valor de la resistencia, yo la tengo funcionando con 39k sin embargo voy a corregirlo así mantenemos los valores originales. Eh visto también usar otro diodo ahí.

La realimentación la acomodé de acuerdo a pruebas que fui haciendo para lograr un rango amplio de tensiones efectivas, solamente agrandé la parte variable del divisor resistivo.

Al toroide de salida lo había armado hace mucho, ni recuerdo la cantidad de espiras que tiene, era para salir del apuro. No sé qué tanto influya pero hay que tratar de armarlo lo más prolijo posible. En realidad el valor de inductancia allí resulta muy arbitrario en esta fuente ya que según la fórmula, depende de la diferencia entre una tensión pico y una continua de salida (además de una carga mínima constante), y al ser variable la misma, no se puede determinar un valor exacto, por lo tanto esas 35 espiras que coloqué son puramente estimativas. El valor de inductancia, debería estar en unos 50[uH] aproximadamente para +-40[V].

El transformador principal depende tanto de la frecuencia de osiclación, como la Bmax del material del mismo y su área efectiva, en función de esas cosas se calcula el número de espiras.

Saludos


----------



## rafanate

muy interesante lo de la resistencia mmm voy a hacer pruebas con la original...

entonces mas o menos cual seria la relacion del transformador para obtener +-60v?


----------



## jericoh

hola mnicolau. te felcito por este gran aporte. 
con respecto al transformador al que te referis para enbobinar, es el MP-EI33-2 ??
par que hay que hacer todo eso?? no viene asi de frabrica ese modelo?. y el inductor de entrada que modelo tiene que ser?


----------



## mnicolau

rafanate dijo:


> muy interesante lo de la resistencia mmm voy a hacer pruebas con la original...
> 
> entonces mas o menos cual seria la relacion del transformador para obtener +-60v?



Para +-60[V] deberías llevar el secundario del transformador hasta las 18 espiras (18+18). También deberías cambiar los electrolíticos de salida por unos de 100[V], calcular las resistencias para los leds y subir las de 2,7k a 4.7k.

Hola jericoh, si, con el transformador principal me refiero al nucleo EE33 (o EE35 también puede ser). Hay que bobinarlo nuevamente porque acá las características no son las mismas que en la fuente ATX de la cual lo vas a sacar. Para el inductor de entrada no hay modelo... por ahora se podría decir, "usá el que consigas".

PD: Bienvenido al foro...

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Estimados foristas., alguier pudiera compartir el procedimiento de calculo para el transformador principal? , se me planea la necesidad de poder calcular diversas tensiones de salida sin el uso de reguladores adicionales..


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno ya hice las pruebas cambiando la resistencia de 39[KOhm] por la de 39[Ohm] original sin ningún problema, voy a actualizar el archivo en el 1º post pero no me deja la opción, quería consultar a los moderadores si va a habilitarse dicha opción en algún momento?

Ernestogn, las fórmulas las sacás de cualquier libro sobre fuente conmutadas, yo utilicé el de Marty Brown, "Power Supply Cookbook", googlealo y lo vas a encontrar para descargar en PDF.

Saludos


----------



## rafanate

Gracias por la aclaratoria mnicolau sobre todo por lo del libro que ya te lo iba a preguntar ... 

y por lo de las resistencias de 39Ohm lo acabo de probar y la fuente se comporta igual e incluso el voltaje del primario del trasnformador principal no varia en nada...

Habria que ver que incidecias tiene el cambio de esa resistencia sobre la potencia de la fuente... Hago pruebas y les aviso


----------



## mnicolau

De nada, tenés armada la fuente ya rafanate? probaste cambiar la relación del transformador?

Saludos


----------



## ext0001

Hola a todos, este es mi primera intervención en este foro, literalmente me quito el sombrero, no solo con mnicolau también con los demás que aportáis y mostráis tanto interés por la electrónica. Impresionante trabajo, me gustaría si no es mucho pedir se hiciera una tabla con los valores de salidas voltaje y amperaje por rama, claro entiendo que habría que realizar mediciones y pruebas.

Saludos.


----------



## luisgrillo

ext0001 dijo:


> Hola a todos, este es mi primera intervención en este foro, literalmente me quito el sombrero, no solo con mnicolau también con los demás que aportáis y mostráis tanto interés por la electrónica. Impresionante trabajo, me gustaría si no es mucho pedir se hiciera una tabla con los valores de salidas voltaje y amperaje por rama, claro entiendo que habría que realizar mediciones y pruebas.
> 
> Saludos.




Bienvenido amigo, los calculos de voltages y corrientes dependen del diseño que quieras elegir, La corriente esta dada mas por el calibre del conductor, el voltage pues por el numero de espiras. La tabla que pides no seria muy conveniente por que asi las personas ya no tienen la curiocidad de buscar mas hacerca del tema y ver "por que si cambio esto, pasa aquello?"

Saludos y suerte en tus proyectos


----------



## rafanate

Si mnicolau ya la tengo armada desde la semana pasada con componentes reciclados de mi taller (Tengo muchas fuentes de pc malas debido a mi trabajo) ... el modelo armado es exactamente igual a la que has posteado con la unica diferencia que le coloqué diodos rapidos de 3amp solo para hacer pruebas... pronto subiré unas fotos (Cuando aprenda! ) del modelo que estoy haciendo con los diodos MUR y el trasnformador EE42 con la nueva relacion (32 --> 18+18) que segun me has dicho podrá lograr los +-60v que necesito

Te cuento que he estado leyendo muy por encima el libro que recomendaste y es excelente, explica con gran claridad desde las fuentes lineales hasta las fuentes Switching


----------



## mnicolau

ext0001, bienvenido al foro, tal como comenta luis, sería complicado dar una tabla con dichos valores, de última si quieres algún requerimiento en particular, lo consultas a ver si podemos ayudarte...
Rafanate, ojo que los valores de espiras que te pasé son pasa usar con el núcleo EE33, para el 42 habría que calcular nuevamente porque cambia la sección efectiva del núcleo... Avisa por privado  si necesitás ayuda con los cálculos para ese, como para no confundir acá...
Saludos


----------



## rafanate

A ok gracias por la aclaratoria mnicolau igual estoy leyendo el libro que me recomendaste... quisiera probar con la relacion de espiras de la fuente de ricardodeni pero debido a la frecuencia que usas me imagino que debe ser distinta? 

El uso que pretendo darle a la fuente es para dos amplificador ucd con ir2110 del publicado por ejtagle, es por eso que quiero usar el EE42 para sacar un poco mas de potencia


----------



## mnicolau

Si, si te fijás en la fórmula, vas a ver qué ambas son variables, con lo cual ambas influyen en el diseño, tanto la sección efectiva como la frecuencia de oscilación.

Para usar el EE42 podrías armar la fuente de ricardodeni directamente, funciona muy bien y no tenés que modificar el PCB, la tengo alimentando el amplificador que tengo en el living hace meses ya y todavía no se ha quejado je.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon

Estimado amigo mnicolau, te felicito por este proyecto, y a la vez deseo consultarte, es posible modificarlo y como lo haria, para obetener 48 voltios 10A, necesito alimentar un amplificador para Fm, atentamente
moises calderon


----------



## mnicolau

Hola moises, gracias.
Para tu fuente deberías cambiar el nucleo, usar uno más grande porque le estás pidiendo casi 500[W], re-calcular las espiras del transformador y modificar la etapa de salida ya que no necesitás tensión simétrica. Revisá la fuente de ricardodeni, te va a ser más fácil la adaptación ya que está preparada para un nucleo más grande.

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon

Gracias amigo mnicolau, por la respuesta tan rapida, revisare la fuente que me indicas, y cualquier resultado estare comunicando al foro, un abrazo
moises calderon


----------



## ernestogn

Estimado mnicolau , o cualquiera que pueda y quiera ayudar, estaba metido en el esquema de la fuente aqui presentada y se me presentaron 2 dudas , a las cuales no encontre respuesta en mensajes anteriores, 
a ver si avivan.
resulta que hay un pin indicanto conectar -15v en el punto etiquetado como 7
el cual no encuentro en el esquema , sin embargo  encuentro un punto etiquedado como 4 sospechoso de llegar ese destino  ,
adjunto una imagen a ver si se entiennde lo que quiero decir y como se resuelve mi duda


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Ernesto, ese pin 7 por ahora queda sin conectar, en la foto se alcanza a ver que quedó libre. Lo coloqué igual por si en algún momento quiero aprovechar la tensión negativa para realimentar, sólo tengo que modificar la placa de control.

El pin indicado como 4 es masa.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola: Por ser mi primera intervención en este tema comienzo por los agradecimientos:
Cronológicamente respecto a mi incursión en el tema.

1ro- Eduardo “ejtagle”. Fue (Para mí) el primero que desmitificó el tema, y publicó,exuberante información para “Todo Público”. Lo cual motivo a Neófitos como yo, a leer del asunto, y pensar que SI era posible…………..
¿Qué le falto?... Una foto…. Los agnósticos de la electrónica si no vemos no creemos….

2do- “ricardodeni”: Fueron las primeras imágenes: Forma-Color y Sonino junto a su Pre-GK.

3ro- Mariano “minicolau”: - La sutching en el Mundo Terrenal -….. Los Neófitos ya teníamos nuestra fuente.

4to- Y, a Todos los que a su costo y esfuerzo contribuyeron a este proyecto. 

La Pregunta:
Siendo el núcleo y el resultado final tan similares…. ¿Por qué hay tanta diferencia entre los bobinados de Eduardo y Mariano? Numero de espiras, diámetros, y Orden de los bobinados.
Dejo un Word con la comparativa.

Muchas Gracias. Un Saludo


----------



## mnicolau

carlitosferar dijo:


> La Pregunta:
> Siendo el núcleo y el resultado final tan similares…. ¿Por qué hay tanta diferencia entre los bobinados de Eduardo y Mariano? Numero de espiras, diámetros, y *Orden* de los bobinados.



Hola carlitos, cual era la fuente de Eduardo? no recuerdo haberla visto.. sin embargo, las diferencias pueden estar en la frecuencia de oscilación, el tamaño del nucleo, el material del mismo, en la tensión de salida requerida...
La forma de bobinarla la saqué del libro, al parecer mejora el acoplamiento entre los bobinados.

flaquibiris, esta fuente así como está no te sirve para lo que necesitás, hay que hacer varios cambios, tanto para obtener los 48[V] simples, como para soportar los 8[A]. Otra posibilidad sería conectar 4 ATX en serie, con esto llegarías a los 48[V] y no deberías tener problema en llegar a los 8[A], va a ser más caro y ocupar más espacio, pero no vas a tener que armar nada.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola Mariano: Veo que estás allí, al pie del cañón……k:

El detalle del bobinado está aquí:

“Ahora, hay que rebobinar el transformador de alta frecuencia principal... Primero, hay que desbobinarlo completamente, PERO HAY QUE CONTAR las vueltas del PRIMARIO. ESTO ES IMPORTANTISIMO. El primario es el bobinado que está conectado a los puntos PRI1 y PRI2 del diagrama.
Ahora, hay que calcular la cantidad de vueltas de cada uno de los secundarios. Eso es fácil de hacer, sabiendo que la tensión rectificada aplicada al primario del transformador es de 310v... Luego, si a la salida queremos 50 volts (para cada secundario, se entiende), la cantidad de vueltas de cada secundario será simplemente (llamaré N1 a la cantidad de vueltas que tenía el primario). La cantidad de vueltas de cada secundario será (N1 * 50 / 310) * 1.2. Redondear para arriba el valor que dé el cálculo. El 1.2 es para darle margende regulación a la fuente... El transformador dará un 20% más de tensión , lo que permite que la fuente baje la tensión para regular. Eso es muy importante.
Por ejemplo, si el primario tuviera 30 vueltas, CADA secundario deberá tener (30 * 50 /310) *1.2 = 5.8 vueltas. Redondeando, 6 vueltas.
Ahora hay que rebobinar ese transformador. Primero, bobinar uno de los secundarios con la cantidad de vueltas que calculamos antes. El alambre debe ser esmaltado del que se usa para bobinar transformadores, y el grosor de ese alambre a emplear debe ser tal que por cada 4 amperes de corriente de carga, tenga 1mm2 de sección, Y es preferible, en vez de colocar un único alambre grueso, poner varios más finitos que vayan en paralelo, de tal forma que la sección sumada de cada uno de ellos dé la sección total requerida para la corriente de carga.
Bien, hay que bobinar primero uno de los secundarios, luego, cinta de teflón o mylar, luego el primario (que lleva la misma cantidad de vueltas que tenía originalmente, y si tenía más de un alambre en paralelo, la misma disposición de los alambres que tenía originalmente, luego otra vuelta con cinta de mylar o teflon, y finalmente el segundo secundario.
Bueno, volver a poner el transformador de alta frecuencia que acabamos de bobinar en el circuito, y además reconstruir la rectificción secundaria de la fuente usando el diagrama” etc etc etc…………..

Así todo: Les recomendaría que lean el post completo con las kilométricas explicaciones de Ejtagle. Arranca con un amplificador digital tambien expuesto en este foro.

Bueno Mariano: Gracias de nuevo, Si no fuera por tu proyecto, seguiría dando vueltas…………

Un Saludo.

PD: Insisto en el tema; pues hay (prácticamente) coincidencia en el primario, incluso con el que yo desarmé (20+20 espiras), pero en el secundario estamos hablando del doble……y yo no tengo ningún sustento teórico para opinar ops: ops: ops:


----------



## mnicolau

Hola carlitos, mirá yo vi ese cálculo que comenta Eduardo ahí, en la fuente SMPS de Elektor (yo no usé esa fórmula) y además de esos términos, en el pdf de Elektor, se agrega el "ciclo de trabajo" del controlador, que vale un 45% y a su vez ese término se divide, con lo cual dividís 6 espiras por 0,45 y te dan las 12 que usé yo aprox.

Recién me puse a hacer los cálculos para esta fuente, usando esas fórmulas y obtengo, 32,3 espiras primario y 10,7 esp cada secundario, con lo cual se mantienen los valores. Si anda por acá Eduardo, le pedimos que nos explique mejor el tema.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Hola a todos  Quería saber si me pueden ayudar con el diseño de una half - Bridge de 900W que necesito para alimentar 2 módulos amplificador.
Hasta ahora estoy con el cálculo del núcleo. En conversaciones con algunos usuarios del foro me recomendaron un nucleo EDT59 para alcanzar esa potencia usando una frecuencia de conmutación de 150Khz aprox que usando la topología medio puente me quedaría en 75Khz.

Les dejo la hoja de datos del núcleo que quiero utilizar , espero que me corrijan en caso de que equivoque.

Un saludo ! 

Otra cosa , cuales son los parámetros que me servirían para el cálculo de los que aparecen en la hoja de datos ?


----------



## belpmx

Hola Mariano, que tal, un tiempo que me desconecte y ahora que regreso veo este magnifico tema cómo era de esperarse del autor muy prolijo y felicidades.
Bueno... supongo que tu fuente es para 220V y no se cúal sea la frecuencía de la luz electrica aca en México es 127V a 60 Hz supongo que nada más es cuestion de agregarle el selector de voltaje o como tu diseño es de 220 implica menos amperaje y es necesario construir un duplicador aparte.
Por lo que pude leer las partes "más" dificiles de conseguir son recicladas (nucleo, driver...) de alguna fuente ATX de PC.
En hora buena, saludos.



Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Hola a todos  Quería saber si me pueden ayudar con el diseño de una half - Bridge de 900W que necesito para alimentar 2 módulos amplificador.
> Hasta ahora estoy con el cálculo del núcleo. En conversaciones con algunos usuarios del foro me recomendaron un nucleo EDT59 para alcanzar esa potencia usando una frecuencia de conmutación de 150Khz aprox que usando la topología medio puente me quedaría en 75Khz.
> 
> Les dejo la hoja de datos del núcleo que quiero utilizar , espero que me corrijan en caso de que equivoque.
> 
> Un saludo !
> 
> Otra cosa , cuales son los parámetros que me servirían para el cálculo de los que aparecen en la hoja de datos ?



Hola que tal a lo mejor no soy el más experimentado... ni se barbaridades del tema pero con este post no sería muy factible, sería más factible usar dos fuentes de las de ricardodeni pues esta no esta diseñada para tal poder.

Date una vuelta al post donde surgio todo:

Fuente SMPS para amplificadores. Fuente Switching 110/220 VAC Hagala Ud mismo


----------



## mnicolau

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Otra cosa , cuales son los parámetros que me servirían para el cálculo de los que aparecen en la hoja de datos ?



Hola, fijate que lo importante es el material del cual está hecho tu nucleo, si tenés el catálogo de tu vendedor, seguro figura el material. Una vez que sepas el material (por ejemplo Elemon vende la mayoría con material N27, los que son de la marca Epcos), buscás el datasheet de este. Lo que se necesita del mismo es principalmente la Bmax, sin embargo en muchos de los lados donde vi las fórmulas, usaban como valor seguro aproximadamente 1500[Gauss] o 150[mT].
Otra cosa, si usás una fuente con mosfets, podrías aprovecharlos y aumentar más la frecuencia de oscilación (yo usé 162[Khz] para esta fuente con bipolares).

Belpmx, gracias por el coment, fijate que ya tiene el selector de 110/220[V] e hice los cálculos con el peor de los casos, la tensión mínima para los 110[V]. Con la frecuencia de línea no deberías tener problema, inmediátamente la tensión es rectificada.

Saludos


----------



## belpmx

Bueno ahora que reviso la lista de componentes deberias de poner un asterisco o alguna denotación a aquellos que pueden ser reciclados de una fuente de PC y cuales aunque puedan ser reciclados pueden estar dañados pues por algo la ATX "no sirve".
Saludos y cualquier otra observación la comparto.


----------



## mnicolau

No es mala idea belpmx, lo voy a tener en cuenta.

Miren lo que encontré en el libro de Abraham Pressman, una tabla que indica la potencia máxima disponible por nucleo, de acuerdo a la frecuencia utilizada. 
El nucleo que usamos acá es un EE33 cuya "Ae" (área efectiva) es 1,18[cm^2], no aparece en tabla, pero se encontraría entre medio del ahí llamado "E375" y "E21" e interpolando para los 82[Khz] usados acá, estaría por arriba de los 500[W]... será?

Saludos


----------



## gon12

Hola soy nuevo esta muy buena la idea de la fuente, yo vi en un catalogo de TDK que ese núcleo (EI33)  da una potencia *calculada* de 206 Watts a 100 Khz no dice el material o por lo menos no me di cuenta que dijera.
Una pregunta para mnicolau: ¿ De donde sacaste la formula para calcular los diámetros de los alambres ? porque eso es una de las tantas cosas que me faltaría saber.

Muchas gracias salu2.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gon, bienvenido al foro, para los alambres tomé 4[A] por cada [mm^2], con lo cual, con 5 alambres de 0,25[mm] de diámetro se podrían manejar unos 5[A] sin problemas.
El porqué de los alambres en paralelo es para evitar el efecto "skin", por el cual, a altas frecuencias, la corriente comienza a concentrarse en la periferia del alambre desperdiciando sección interior. Para la frecuencia seteada en esta fuente, se podrían usar alambres de hasta 0,45[mm] diámetro aprox, mayores secciones ya empiezan a desperdiciarse.

Saludos


----------



## gon12

Gracias por la pronta respuesta , si yo para el secundario uso ese método de 4A por mm lo que no se es el calculo para el primario o de verdad no importa el diámetro sino que soporte la corriente eso es lo que no me queda claro si me podrían orientar desde ya se agradece.
Porque tengo un núcleo ETD49 que quiero ponerlo andar para un amplificador clase D de ejtagle.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

De nada, para el primario es igual, calculás la corriente que vas a tener ahí con la fuente a full y aplicás el mismo criterio, acordate que el nucleo no es más que un transformador.

Saludos


----------



## elchalo

Consultas, quiero armar un amplificador UCD como el de ejtagle de 625 wrms para trabajar en 8 ohms, calculo que necesito una fuente de unos 800 wrms, es factible con el nucleo adecuado llevar esta fuente a que entregue esa potencia? o habría que modificar más cosas? y en cuanto a la capacitancia de filtrado a la salida, es real que se necesita menos filtrado con estas fuentes? que sería lo mínimo y máximo (uF) que me recomiendan para esta potencia? desde ya muchas gracias y un saludo para todos.


----------



## guille2

Hola ya tengo funcionando la fuente.

  Antes que nada quiero felicitar a mnicolau por el diseño, sos un grande!!!  y un ejemplo a imitar, muy buenos tus proyectos y sobre todo la ayuda que nos brindas.

  La tengo conectada a 2 amplis clase d y se nota mucho las mejoras, sobre todo no se presenta el molesto ruido de intermodulacion que si tenia con la de ricardo.

  Los pocos cambios que hice fueron:
  -El filtro de entrada no lo puse porque el que tengo es muy grande(mas que el transformador)
  -las resistencias de 150k y de 470k son de 1/4w.
  -los diodos de la salida principal son by359x-1500.
  -los diodos de los 15v son fr104.

  El problema que tengo es que hay diferencia en los voltajes de salida. Eso que bobine el transformador e inductor en paralelo, sin salir de las especificaciones.(lo probé con carga y sin carga)   
Servirá de algo aumentar la cantidad de vueltas a 40?  


  Otro problema es que el pote que regula es muy sensible, al mínimo la fuente no arranca, pasando la mitad ya esta en 47v y ni quiero imaginar si lo pongo al máximo. Estoy pensando en cambiarlo por uno de 50k.

  Estuve Mirando las fotos de la fuente de mnicolau y veo reguladores de 12v, hay alguna diferencia con los de 15? 
  Otra cosa que encontré diferente son 2 diodos en la etapa de control parecen ser 1n4148.

  En estos días subo fotos.

  Con respeto a la duda elchalo, si se puede aumentar la potencia pero además de agrandar el núcleo y cantidad de alambres en paralelo tendrías que cambiar los 13007 por mosfets, entonces subir la frecuencia. Reempezar los diodos por ejemplo por mur1640ct. 
  Estas fuentes llevan menos capacidad de filtrado. Tendrías que hacer los cálculos para la potencia que queres. Pero cuidado si te excedes podría comenzar a oscilar. 

  Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola guille, bien ahí por poner en marcha la fuente...

Es mucha la diferencia entre las tensiones de ambas ramas? Yo no tuve mayores problemas, ni siquiera a mínimo de regulación. Lo que sí, usándolo a menos de 32[V] aprox (por rama), se nota la caida de tensión en la rama negativa a medida que la carga aumenta (lamentablemente sólo realimenta por la rama positiva). Si se va a utilizar con tensiones de salida menores a esa, habría que sacar algunas espiras al secundario, cosa de no hacerla regular tan abajo a la fuente...

Respecto a los reguladores, me puse a armar la fuente y me di cuenta que me vendieron 7912 en lugar del 15 y acá en mi ciudad no venden componentes así que tuve que dejarla con +-12[V], igualmente me aseguré que las tensiones de salida de la rama terciaria sea la correcta para reguladores de 15[V]. Con los diodos no hay problema.

Ah, respecto a lo que le comentabas a elchalo, no se puede cambiar así directo los bipolares por mosfets, el driver no serviría en ese caso, hay que realizar varias modificaciones.

Saludos


----------



## guille2

La  diferencia es variable depende de la tensión en que regule puede ser de 10 hasta 5v. eso con el inductor de 35+35 
  Le coloque el inductor de la otra fuente que tiene 40+40 y en 37v no hay diferencia pero cundo la subo a 47 la rama negativa, la positiva tiene 44.

  A vos no te pasa que cuando pones el pote al mínimo  la fuente se apaga, yo en ¼ tengo 15v y en el medio 31v.
  Entonces me conviene sacarle 2 espiras al secundario para que no regule tan bajo? Mi nucleo es equivalente a un ee35 pero no estoy seguro porque no tenia la inscripción.


  Me imagine que no se podía colocar los mosfet directamente. Entonces el driver que tendría que usar es el ir2110 la modificación ya seria significativa.

  Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

guille2 dijo:


> Me imagine que no se podía colocar los mosfet directamente. Entonces el driver que tendría que usar es el ir2110 la modificación ya seria significativa.
> 
> Saludos


 No necesariamente, el driver puede ser perfectamente un trafo pequeño.Lo que si seria mejor cambiar es el arranque,para no montar las 3 vueltas adicionales en el driver.De esta manera aseguramos el encendido sin necesidad de montar resistencias a la salida para emular un carga,y ademas tenemos 2 o 3w de sobra,segun lo que yo he probado, esas resistencias de la salida influyen en el equilibrio de las ramas,si por accidente las pusieramos de diferentes valores,el voltaje sera mayor en la que consume menos(es debido a la realimentacion),pero va a ser igual a el valor total de acuerdo a las espiras del transformador principal,por ejemplo, la fuente tiene 50v de un lado y -70 del otro,el voltaje total es 120v,y si corregimos en ese momento el valor de las resistencias, quedaria casi simetrico, con 60 y-60.De todas formas si estan bien las resistencias,podemos probar lo que digo tan solo poniendo una carga en una sola rama, vamos a ver que se cae el voltaje ahi, pero en la otra se suma esa perdida.


----------



## luisgrillo

Mnicolau, Que deathtime tiene el PWM?? y para cuanto tiempo calculaste el Softstart?


----------



## mnicolau

luisgrillo dijo:


> Mnicolau, Que deathtime tiene el PWM?? y para cuanto tiempo calculaste el Softstart?



Hola luis, esas son 2 de las cosas que estoy viendo de cambiar para la versión 2.0, la realidad es que armé la fuente copiando el circuito de control sin analizarlo ya que no tenía los conocimientos para hacerlo. 
Me gustó mucho el tema y de a poco voy metiéndome y tratando de aprender sobre el mismo, y me di cuenta que esas 2 cosas no coinciden con lo propuesto en el datasheet (en cuanto al esquema me refiero, el capacitor debería ir en paralelo a la resistencia, no en serie), por lo tanto para la próxima voy a armarlo tal cual el data y calcularlo también... 

PD: Los valores de las resistencias del Pin 4 deberían estar invertidos para dar un valor lógico de deadtime de un.. 38% no? Pero ese capacitor de 2.2uF no debería estar ahí en serie, sino en paralelo con la R.

Ernesto, disculpá, decidí hace un tiempo no compartir los PCBs por las experiencias que tuve, si necesitás alguna modificación específica, comentalo y lo vemos, no tengo drama...

Saludos


----------



## gon12

Hola la resistencias del pin 4 así como están en el primer instante que se enciende la fuente y el tl por medio de la pata 14 regula a 5v, esos 5v pasan al pin 4 ya que el Capacitor esta descargado cuando el se carga la fuente queda con el máximo de tiempo muerto ya que el pin 4 tiene una corriente saliente de 2-10uA y eso da una caída como máximo de 0.1v .
Y si al invertir esas resistencias pasa lo que decis y ahí habría 0.5v aunque las fuentes de pc en el pin 4 tienen como 0.2v.
Por mis cálculos que no se si son correctos el soft start esta para 22 mili segundos.


Espero haber contribuido en algo saludos para todos.


----------



## gon12

No de nada, otra cosa que me olvide de comentar es de carácter informaciónrmativo porque si lo cambias puede que los transistores del primario se quemen.
Según una hoja de aplicación que tengo del tl (Texas Instrument) el rango de el soft start esta entre 25 y 100 ciclos de reloj de la frecuencia de oscilación, por lo que vi en tu circuito esto esta en 3500 pulsos de reloj !!!        que me parece una barbaridad pero si te anda así capaz que lo mejor seria no cambiarlo.
En una fuente de pc que tengo el diagrama esto esta en el rango ya que esta calculado para 75 pulsos.

Bueno saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Si, estuve leyendo la misma nota de aplicación y da unos 3560 ciclos... una cosa muy rara... voy a seguir averiguando cómo es el tema..

La idea que tengo de probar es:
1º Intercambiar los valores de las R del pin 4, con eso el deadtime sería de unos 38%, un valor razonable.
2º Colocar el capacitor en paralelo con la R que quedaría de 10K (la que conecta pin 4 con Vref).
3º Cambiar el valor de ese capacitor, me dió 470nF para 75 ciclos.

Pero antes de la prueba quiero averiguar por qué está funcionando bien así y si hace falta corregir eso o no...

Saludos


----------



## miguelangelmarc

esa fuente te quedo demasiado bien te FELICITO. pero tengo un er 35 quisiera que me pasaras las formulas para calcular para ese nucle y ademeas para todo los componentes, me gustaria como hacerlo.
gracias de todos modos.
FELICITACIONES


----------



## mnicolau

Hola miguelangelmarc, gracias..
No te hagas drama que el ER35 tiene practicamente la misma área efectiva (sólo baja de 1,18[cm^2] del EI33 que yo usé a 1,11[cm^2]), con lo cual las espiras se mantienen. 

Las fórmulas las saqué del libro de Marty Brown sobre SMPS. Ahí tenés los cálculos y ejemplos prácticos.

Saludos


----------



## miguelangelmarc

mnicolau una pregunta, esta es la formula que estas usando Np= Vimin*10^8/(4*f*Bmax*Ac); si es esta la formula que usas solo toma en cuenta el area efectiva mas no el area de ventana, el nucleo EE ó EI 33 tiene un AcWa (producto-area) menor que el er35 y por lo cual puedes sacarle mas potencia que el EE33 no crees?
te dejo un adjunto para que veas que formulas utilizan ai lugos comentas.
te pregunto esto porque tengo dudas y quiero sacarle el mejor provecho a mi nucleo.


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, lo que se hace primero para determinar el núcleo es verificar si cumple con el "producto de área", el del núcleo debe ser mayor al valor que obtenés de fórmulas y si no lo és, bajás la potencia buscada hasta que cumpla dicha condición, luego pasás a realizar los demás cálculos.

Respecto a la fórmula que mostrás, cabe aclarar que el libro de Marty Brown tiene algunos pocos errores y en esa fórmula está uno de ellos, en el numerador se debería tomar en cuenta la tensión máxima de sobre cada TR y no la mínima, ya que si sube un poco la tensión podés llegar a saturar el núcleo. 
También hay un error en la fórmula para las espiras del secundario, "Npri" debería ir en el numerador, no en el denominador (página 41). Si ves los ejemplos que muestra, vás a ver que usa las fórmulas con esas 2 cosas corregidas.

Con el tema del nucleo.. haciendo cálculos de producto de área y demás, obtuve 400[W] para el EI33/23/13 que es el núcleo que estoy usando y 500[W] para el ER35/20/10 que comentás, valores teóricos usando la frecuencia actual de 162[Khz] aprox y Bmax=1500[G]. Cuánto se pueda acercar a la realidad, habría que verlo...

PD: Para tratar de llegar a los valores de potencias anteriores (si es que se pueden llegar realmente), habría que agregar un alambre más de 0.25[mm], tanto en el primario como en el secundario, para mayor seguridad.

Saludos


----------



## gon12

Hola mnicolau una pregunta estuve leyendo la parte del dimensionamiento del núcleo del libro de Marty Brown y sinceramente no lo entiendo, lo del dw (el área del alambre usado en el primario) no se si es el diámetro del alambre o toda el área que ocupa en el núcleo. Este cálculo me da con unidades elevadas a la -3 y otra cosa que tampoco entiendo es el tema del factor de escalamiento.
O sea que en esta parte del dimensionamiento no entiendo nada si me pudieras explicar un poco como es el asunto estaría muy agradecido.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gon, lo que te permite calcular ahí es el producto de área (WaAc) necesario para la potencia requerida. En el núcleo que elijas, el producto de área no es más que el producto entre el área efectiva (área de la columna central) y el área de ventana (área de la ventana libre que queda, donde se colocan los devanados).

En el Marty Brown, yo usé la fórmula 3.16, tenés que tener en cuenta todas las unidades correctas y vas a obtener el resultado en [m^4]. Dw es el área del alambre usado en el primario, en [m^2]. Luego hay que aplicarle un coeficiente que sería ese "scaling factor", yo usé 1,3.

Cuando lo termine voy a estar publicando una hoja de excel que permite realizar todos los cálculos automáticamente incluyendo la elección del nucleo ya que armé una pequeña "base de datos" con los distintos nucleos usados, faltan agregar algunos en especial del tipo ETD así que de a poco lo podemos ir completando entre todos.

Saludos


----------



## gon12

Gracias por la respuesta el tema es que no entiendo bien la unidad [m^4] y el resultado de esa cuenta no se como relacionarlo con el WaAc de la hoja de datos del núcleo. Que haciendo el cálculo WaAc me da 16422 que creo que es en [mm^4] para el EI33. Y el cálculo de la formula del libro da 0.0648 (m^4 creo) y ahí es la parte donde no entiendo un c$%jo JAJA !!! 

Y estaría buenísimo la hoja de excel así lo hace automático y entre todos le podemos ir agregando cosas .

Bueno ese es el problema que no entiendo las unidades.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Para el cálculo del área efectiva, no se toma exactamente el producto de los lados de la columna, sino que se lo afecta por un coeficiente (supongo por la dispersión) que no sé cual es pero si te fijás en la data de cualquier núcleo, siempre es un cachito menor (por ejemplo el EI33 muestra como Ae=118[mm^2], mientras que si lo calculás da 123[mm^2]) la diferencia es poca pero llevado al WaAc es bastante. El área de ventana sí se puede tomar como el producto de los lados. En el EI33 el producto de área da 15800 [mm^4] usando el Ae del data.

Qué valores estás tomando para la fórmula? ese valor sería enorme si fuera en [m^4], ya que por ejemplo, el WaAc de uno de los EE55 vale 0.00000015[m^4] o mejor dicho 157731 [mm^4] (acordate que la "," se va corriendo de a 4 lugares por estar elevado a la cuarta potencia).

Tenés que usar la potencia en [W], el diámetro del alambre en [m^2], la inducción en [Tesla] y la frecuencia en [Hz].

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Son muy diferentes las formulas para el calculo de las SMPS en half-bridge y la de push-pull?

Otra cosa, Como calculan el capacitor de 1uF que va en serie con el primario del nucleo?


----------



## mnicolau

Las fórmulas son las mismas, lo que va a cambiar son los valores a tomar y algún que otro coeficiente, por ejemplo la tensión de conmutación de los TRs no es la misma en half-bridge que en push-pull.

Al capacitor de 1[uF] ni idea cómo calcularlo, no recuerdo haber visto fórmula para ese.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Compraste el libro de Martin? o lo "compraste" en internet y lo tienes en la compu?

No he podido localizar el libro por aqui donde vivo.


----------



## mnicolau

Descargué el pdf y lo imprimí, me hubiese gustado comprar el original pero por estos lugares tampoco se consigue.

Es un libro relativamente fácil de llevar y que no resulta "pesado" en la lectura, por eso me gustó para entrar en tema, sin embargo no debería ser el único lugar de consulta sobre todo al realizar los cálculos ya que tiene algunos errores en las fórmulas que hay que evitar cometer.

PD: en el libro de Abraham Pressman "Switching Power Supply Design" tenés cómo calcular el capacitor de 1[uF], a partir del capítulo 3 "Half and Full Bridge Converter Topologies". Ese libro es super completo, más de 800 páginas, profundiza bastante más cada tema respecto al de Brown.


----------



## guille2

Hola acá les dejo una foto de cómo quedo la fuente.
  Tuve que cambiar la resistencia de 6.8k del preset, le puse una de 47k, con esto ya no se apaga cuando esta al mínimo.
  También le saque 2 vueltas al terciario porque calentaban mucho los reguladores, ya que le estaban llegando 29v y después del cambio hay 19v.
  Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buena guille, solucionaste el problema del desbalance a la salida? a qué tensión la tenés regulando? me faltó aclarar el tema de reducir el terciario si se regula por encima de los 40[V] por el tema de la tensión en la entrada de los reguladores.

Saludos


----------



## guille2

Hola la tengo regulada en 40v. en esta tensión no se produce desbalance pero cuando la subo o bajo, se cae el voltaje en la rama negativa. 
  Al final termine dejando el inductor en 35+35vueltas.
  Saludos.


----------



## miguelangelmarc

mnicolau tengo dudas. que frecuencias utilisastes en la formula la que tiene el transformador o el ic tl494, o sea, 162khz o 81khz, recuerda que es medio puente. y otra cosa de la formula el transformador en su devanado primario no deveria tener 175v como maximo, ya que en un terminal va el punto flotante y en otro los transistores. en la formula porque usan el doble 350v aprox.
te agradesco la respuesta. quiero que en el futuro cuando quiera hacer una fuente de esta sepa que estoy haciendo.

otra pregunta se puede usar teflon, o cinta de papel para embobinar el transformador?


----------



## Tacatomon

luisgrillo dijo:


> Compraste el libro de Martin? o lo "compraste" en internet y lo tienes en la compu?
> 
> No he podido localizar el libro por aqui donde vivo.



Si quieres los libros, debo leer las Normas de Participación. Sobre todo la 2.3 y la 2.9.

 La internet está para compartir la información.

Saludos!!! y en busca de la Full Bridge perfecta!!!


----------



## mnicolau

La frecuencia que se utiliza es la que conmutan los transistores, en este caso por ser half-bridge, le corresponde la mitad de la frecuencia elegida en el controlador (81[Khz] en esta fuente). 
Lo mismo pasa con la tensión usada, es la que conmutan los transistores y en esta topología, conmutan cada uno la mitad de la tensión rectificada por estar conectados al punto flotante que se genera con los 2 electrolíticos en serie.

Vamos con un ejemplo del cálculo para la "Npri" (número de espiras del primario):

Tensión Máxima de red AC, eligo 220[V] + 10% = 242[V]
Tensión Máxima de red DC, 242[V] x 1.41 = 341[V]
Bmax, 1500[G]
Frecuencia, 81000[Hz]
Ae (EI33), 1.18[cm^2]

Npri=(Tensión Máxima de red DC/2)/(4*10^-8*Bmax*Frecuencia*Ae)
Npri=171[V]/(4*10^-8*1500[G]*81000[Hz]*1.18[cm^2]
Npri= 30 espiras

Saludos


----------



## miguelangelmarc

ahora si estoy claro. gracias por la pronta respuesta.
otra pregunta y disculpa las tantas preguntas pero creo que para eso estamos y se crea estos foros.
como sehace para aumentar la potencia? aumentar el flujo y caro el espesor de los alambres?
se la agredese la respuesta.

los 1500G que utilizas puede aumentarse a 2000G verdad y todavia es seguro. claro eso depende del material?
bueno aqui te dejo el material al que yo sospecho que esta echo el nucleo y el nucleo y luego cometa

y lo de embobinar se puede usar teflon o cinta de papel?
3c90.pdf
er35.pdf


----------



## manutek

Hola kamaradas .
tengo en mente realizar un programita en VB libre para calcular esta fuente y publicarlo aca .solo tendrian que pasarme las formulas e ire trababajando en el programita, me parese una buena idea y un aporte mio al trabajo de uds.


----------



## hona

mnicolau la verdad que sos un crack.....no entiendo como podes diseñar asi con 22 años, yo estoy en 3er año de ing electronica en la utn frm(facultad regional mendoza) y la verdad que asustas un poco jejeje (me voy a dedicar a otra cosa jejeje (no mentira amo la electronica!!!)), creo que ademas de estudiar ingenieria, debes leer como hobbysta, creo que es la unica forma de que sepas tanto, nosotros en la facu recien estamos viendo polarizacion de transistores, imaginate......mis felicitaciones a vos, y espero en un par de años ser igual que vos. dale con la facu para adelante que como ingeniero vas a ser muy bueno....suerte.....yo me voy a estudiar an. mat. 2


----------



## mnicolau

Jaja gracias por el comentario hona, en realidad sí, lo que voy aprendiendo es todo de hobbie, en la Ing. Eléctrica que estoy haciendo, recién este año (4º) tuvimos Electronica I (electrónica básica desde cero) y tampoco soy técnico así que es la primera vez que curso electrónica. Por suerte está internet para buscar información, libros y este tipo de foros donde además de encontrar todo tipo de cosas, hay una gran comunidad con la cual relacionarse, seguir aprendiendo y evacuar dudas.

Hola miguelangel, para aumentar la potencia... se podría aumentar la frecuencia o agrandar el nucleo. La bmax no sé hasta qué punto puede subirse, todavía no aprendí bien esa parte, me basé en distintos cálculos que fui viendo, todos usaban aprox 1500[G]. La frecuencia ya está bastante al límite, tanto del TL494 como de los transistores bipolares, así que resta agrandar el área efectiva, con un nucleo más grande. No sé qué otra cosa se podría hacer...

PD: si ves la curva B-H del material 3C90 de tu nucleo vas a ver que se podría aumentar un poco el Bmax, lo que no sé es qué temperatura de operación tomar, obviamente será una intermedia entre los 25[ºC] y 100[ºC] que muestra la gráfica con lo cual habría que interpolar más o menos y elegir un valor, igualmente no creo que sea correcto tomar más de 200[mT] (2000[G]), ya que empieza a aplanarse bastante la curva, habría que seguir investigando sobre el tema.

Manutek, gracias por la oferta del soft, ya armé la hoja de excel que calcula todo, cuando la suba podés sacar las fórmulas de ahí si igual querés hacer el soft. 

Saludos


----------



## miguelangelmarc

gracias mariano por la respuesta. otra pregunta e leido del efecto piel y tengo unas interrogantes.
es verdad como tu dises para la frecuencia que estamos usando el maximo alambre a utilizar seria 25 AWG para tener mejor rendimiento.
e leido que cuando se va embobinar un transformador con varios alambre que no se debe montar un alambre sobre el otro si no uno al lado del otro y hacer las vueltas, en realidad no se porque. ahora lei hace poco que para bajar ese efecto piel de la manera mas optima se tiene que trensar los alambres y luego hacer la vueltas en el nucleo, porque si no lo haces asi, baja ese efecto, pero no tanto si lo trensaras. el incoveniente seria trensarlo de una manera pareja. o si lo haces con los alambres trensados ocurre algo con el tranformador. yo e visto transformadores con los cables trensados pero de tipo flayback.
te dejo esta interrogante y luego comentas.
otra cosa yo pienso colocarle en el secundario 5 alambre 25AWG que son los que tengo eso sorportaria unos 8A max cierto? corrigeme si no es cierto.
gracias por todas las repuesta. yo soy TSU en electronica y me gustaba más lo digital que otra cosa, pero esto me parece muy interenzante. e aprendido mas despues de estudiar que cuando estudiaba la diferencia es grande. dejemos de chachara. ai te la dejo.
saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Los alambres claro que se trensan, lo que yo hice fue cortar un círculo de madera, en el centro un agujero donde sujeté un tornillo y distribuí a una cierta distancia, unos 20 agujeros más chicos. Entonces paso un alambre a través de uno de esos agujeros, lo sujeto del otro extremo y vuelvo a repetir el proceso con la cantidad de alambres que quiera enrrollar. Luego con un taladro de mano agarro el círculo de madera, desde el tornillo central, lo enciendo a una cierta velocidad y lo dejo durante 1 minuto, así todos los alambres se van enrollando formando uno sólo.

Respecto a la sección del mismo, cometí un gran error ahí (y muy tonto por cierto ops, ya que se debe tomar cada sección individual de alambre y no como yo lo he tomado, ya que los alambres utilizados no ocupan la misma sección que un alambre macizo, con lo cual se deberían colocar algunos alambres más o de mayor sección. Además todavía no estoy seguro de cuántos [A] por [mm^2] tomar.. vi tablas bastantes dispares. Cuando tenga novedades comento mejor este tema, si alguien puede aportar bienvenido sea...

Saludos


----------



## miguelangelmarc

yo lei que 200 circular mils por ampere un cable 25AWG tiene 300 algo circular mils. lo que ai que hacer es multiplicar 200Cmils* la corriente que se nesecita. lo que pasa que aumentar la frecuencia minimisa el circular mils del conductor. ai que empaparse de eso y agregarlo a la hoja de exel que esta haciendo.


----------



## mnicolau

miguelangelmarc dijo:


> yo lei que 200 circular mils por ampere un cable 25AWG tiene 300 algo circular mils. lo que ai que hacer es multiplicar 200Cmils* la corriente que se nesecita. lo que pasa que aumentar la frecuencia minimisa el circular mils del conductor. ai que empaparse de eso y agregarlo a la hoja de exel que esta haciendo.



Dónde viste eso miguel angel? 
1000 circular mils son 0.507[mm^2], con lo cual 200 circular mils son 0.101[mm^2]
Si son 0.101[mm^2] por cada [A], serían 10[A] por [mm^2], medio mucho me parece...

Ya está agregada esa parte en la hoja de Excel, sólo queda colocar la relación correcta.


----------



## miguelangelmarc

te corrijo amigo mio. es 1022CM(circular mils) por 0.81mm^2  y creo si mi mente no me falla ese calibre 20AWG y ese calibre puede soportar 5A aprox. de todos modos me voy a poner a buscar información sobre esto y la publico para estar más seguro.
si alguien quiere agregar algo sobre el tema será bien recibido.
saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Estaba bien la conversión de unidades Miguel Angel, acá tenés una calculadora online simple.

http://www.unitconversion.org/area/square-millimeters-to-circular-mils-conversion.html

Según Pressman, no hay que bajar de 300 circular mils por cada [A], así que tomé unas 400 que serían 5[A] por [mm^2]. 

Saludos


----------



## miguelangelmarc

tienes toda la razon, cometi un peñito error estaba tomando el diametro y no el area, un error muy tontoops:.
si lei que 200CM y pressman dice que 300CM y tu tomastes 400CM, me ire por 300CM como la corriente maxima no se saca todo el tiempo, y menos si es un dipositivo de audio. es hora de comenzar a contruir.

otra cosa, yo pensando aqui y con mi conocimiento, en el inductor de salida nesesariamente no hay que construrilo de varios alambres como el tranformador ya que este no se produce el efecto piel como tal, ya que por cada alambre, ya sea del terminal - o + siempre va en un mismo sentido solo que el flujo de corriente se para y vuelve a seguir, pero siempres en el mismo sentido, no como en el transformador que si cambia de direccion continuamente. que comentas a esto?
espero tu comentario. pienso hacer el inductor de salida con un alambre mas grueso y uno solo por rama.


----------



## mnicolau

En realidad Pressman usa 500 circular mils por [A] (4[A] por [mm^2]) para los cálculos, lo que comenta es que en muchos casos suelen usarse 300 circular mils por [A] para devanados de pocas espiras, pero que no recomienda bajar de eso. Igualmente estoy muy de acuerdo en lo que comentás de la corriente máxima, sobre todo al alimentar amplificadores de audio, así que no creo que haya mayores problemas en tomar 300.

El hecho de usar el mismo alambre en el inductor es únicamente para poder bobinarlo más fácil, ya que un sólo alambre más grueso se complica un poco más, pero no hay problema en usarlo.

Saludos


----------



## miguelangelmarc

otra pregunta, ya que yo tengo que reciclar casi todo. habra una formula para calcular el tiempo maximo que debe tener el diodo para dejar de conducir y no ocorra un desperfecto en la salida, lo que quiero decir que tengo diodos de 150ns de reverse recovery time esto me serviran? o cual seria el tiempo maximo que debe tener el diodo para que funcione bien la rectificación.
saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

hola que tal amigos que tal.

Tengo una gran inquietud al momento de hablar sobre cuantos A por mm^2 usar, ya que veo fotos de ampificadores de empresas grandes y utilizan transformadores con un solo alambre de seccion grande, como muestra les dejo una foto de un amplificador rockford foosgate que tiene una salida continua de 500W RMS @ 1 ohm.


Que les parece?

La frecuencia de conmutacion en el tl494 que utiliza es de 85Khz.

dejo el link de el datasheet.

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/prod...y_id=19&item_id=111371&locale=en_US&p_status=

Saludos.


----------



## miguelangelmarc

ve amigo la frecuencia del tranformador es de la mitad de la f del tl494, con lo cual disminuye el efecto piel y por consiguiente se pueden usar cables mas grueso pero no es lo recomendables para ese diseño lo mejor seria utilizar cables de calibre 20AWG porque este garantiza casi todo el flujo de corriene por el 100% de su seccion.
otra cosa es que en la foto utilizan creo que 4 hilos por rama y lo utilizan grueso porque ai se manejan corriente grandes ya que estan partiendo de 12VDC y si es 500W son casi 42Amp bastante. tambien si lo hiciran con alambres mas chicos aveces se torna dificil de contruir con tantos alambres.
en fin eso queda en la mano del diseñador como al le paresca mas comodo y mejor.
saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Que tal @miguelangelmarc.

El transformador tiene 2 alambres de calibre 14 por rama en el primario ( son los gruesos) y 2 por rama del calibre 16 en el secundario.

No creo que hallan dejado al azar como se comportaria el efecto skin en el transformador, verdad?

Son 500W.!.!

41 amperes (mas perdidas en el transformador, capacitores, amplificador y circuiteria)
pasando por 2 alambres del #14, 20.5 amperes por cada alambre, y el #14 tiene una seccion de 2mm^2.....


----------



## mnicolau

Respecto a ese amplificador habría que tener en cuenta 3 cosas...
1º Las SMPS para autos tienen primarios con muy pocas espiras, 5 como mucho por lo general, con lo cual el alambre va a ser bastante corto.
2º En el toroide los alambres tienen mayor espacio donde disipar el calor, no como en un nucleo donde están todos juntos y apretados.
3º La corriente en amplificadores es muy puslante, no es una carga contínua.

Tal vez estas cosas le permitieron a los ingenieros del Sr Rockford tomar unos 10[A] por [mm^2].

Ahora.. al efecto skin no hay cómo evitarlo supongo, me parece que no está aprovechando al 100% la sección de esos conductores con esa frecuencia, el AWG 14 permite unos 7[Khz] máximos para aprovechar toda su sección.

Miguel Angel, te debo la fórmula para el recovery time necesario de los diodos, pero a esos seguramente los vas a poder usar.

Saludos


----------



## miguelangelmarc

lo mas seguro que esa plata no entregue toda esa potencia y esa potencia de la planta son 500Wmax, por un alambre 14 puede pasar eso 20.5 pero por cierto tiempo porque me imagino que se debe calentar mucho a max potencia. pero si tu quieres diseñar con alambres gruesos se torna un poco dificil un cable 14 es duro. todo depende de ti. ve, cuando el cable es grueso, en el centro, el paso de los electrones en frecuencia altas es lento lo cual el cable esta ofreciendo resistencia a ese haz de electrones lo cual genera calentamiento en el cable.
busca información sobre el efecto piel y veras.


----------



## luisgrillo

si me he documentado bien.

Y esos 500W son *CONTINUOS* y RMS


Las normas *CEA-2006 *prohiben publicar charlatanerias hacerca de potencias irreales que entregan los amplificadores y este amplificador esta aprobado por esta norma, asi que como ves miguelangel de que pasan 20.5 amperes por un #14 pasan...


----------



## miguelangelmarc

bueno como te dije y te dijo el amigo mariano, las corriemtes son pulsantes, solo por un momento lo debe de soportar.
saludos
mariano crees que podras pasarme el archivo de pcb. es que solo quiero cambiar donde van los diodos y el tranformador es para no volver hacerla completa cambiar algunas cosas.
claro si quieres pasarmelo.


----------



## seaarg

mnicolau:

Una pregunta: dijiste que "AWG 14 permite unos 7[Khz]"

¿Donde puedo obtener el dato ese de porcentaje de utilizacion de conductor a x frecuencias, para los tipos AWG?

¿Dispones de algun tipo de tabla?


----------



## mnicolau

Me pareció haber subido el link pero parece que no... acá está la tabla con esos datos seearg.

http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Mnicolau sabes cuando se usa el amperaje de "Maximum amps for chassis wiring" ???


----------



## Nico17

Buenas, tengo unas preguntas, como van los 4 diodos FR107 que van verticales a la plaqueta entre lo
s MJE13007? por que arme la fuente, la conecte hizo un zumbido fuerte y voló un MJE13007, una resistencia de 2.2 y la NTC.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Cual de los 4 ?
Hay cosas que conviene preguntar "Antes" y no "Después"

Me imagino que hablas de los de protección de los MJE1307, los cátodos apuntan hacia el positivo de alta tensión.

Muy posiblemente ya no sirvan, reemplázalos.


----------



## cejas99

Saludos, por el momento tengo listas las placas, entre hoy y mañana creo que  termino, me falta bobinar el transformador principal y el toroide de salida, cuando este lista subo mas fotos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola nico, en el pdf del 1º post, hay un recuadro donde dice "posición diodos" y muestra un diodo vertical y otro horizontal, mostrando cómo debe conectarse correctamente.

Este tipo de cosas se prueba siempre con una lámpara serie conectada la primera vez, para evitar cualquier problema en la placa.

Cejas muy bien quedaron esos pcbs, buen método el tuyo.

Saludos


----------



## Nico17

ya lo pude hacer andar, pero sigo teniendo inconvenientes, se escucha que oscila a muy baja frecuecia (10 Hz) y en la salida me da 1volt, cabe aclarar que en vez de ponerle un 7815 le puse un 7812 y los diodos de salida le puse los de las fuentes de pc.Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

A revisar componentes... los 13007 están OK? cambiaste los 2? el driver está bien conectado? revisaste que no se haya quemado ningún otro componentes? Subite unas fotos...

Saludos


----------



## Nico17

Los 13007 los puse nuevos a los 2, el driver si, bien conectado, los demas componentes estan bien, Puede ser por que le puse un 7812 en vez de un 7815??


----------



## guille2

Hola Nico para hacer arrancar la fuente pusiste el preset en el medio de la escala? Te pregunto porque a mi al ponerlo en el mínimo no arranco.
  Aunque no arranque algo de voltaje en las salidas siempre hay, ncluso hasta llegan a prender los leds.
  Te sugiero seguir revisando, sobre todo la etapa de control. El regulador de 12v no creo que sea el problema.

  Aprovecho pera preguntarte Mariano ¿Le conectaste 2 amplificadores ucd a esta fuente?   Yo tengo 2 con el tl074, pero cundo los conecto juntos aparece un ruidos agudo. Y si le conecto 1 solo el ruido desaparece.
  Si a vos te anduvieron los ucd me voy a poner a construirlos. 

  Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

guille2 dijo:


> Aprovecho pera preguntarte Mariano ¿Le conectaste 2 amplificadores ucd a esta fuente?   Yo tengo 2 con el tl074, pero cundo los conecto juntos aparece un ruidos agudo. Y si le conecto 1 solo el ruido desaparece.
> Si a vos te anduvieron los ucd me voy a poner a construirlos.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola guille, no es problema de los amplis, capás algún problema de masas al conectar ambos amplis, no deberías tener drama sino...

Saludos


----------



## miguelangelmarc

mariano 2 preguntitas.
1) para que sirve las tres vuelta del que tiene el driver PC que va conectada con los transistores y un terminal del transformador?
2) yo me imagino que tu te distes cuenta de eso. si el primario del transformador lo hace por ejemplo con 4hilos, pero el driver de PC, en esa 3 vuelta lo tiene hecho de 2 alambres y fino no se que diemetro pero son finos. ¿ sorpotara la corriente que uno calculo para el primario? porque pienso que seria un desperdicio que si uno va hacer el tranformador de varios hilos, y el driver este hecho de dos alambres solamente. pienso ponerle mas hilos al driver. que me comentas.


----------



## luisgrillo

Las 3 vueltas en el transfo de disparo estn para reforsar el disparo en los transistores.

hay un post de eso en otro tema (fuentes conmutadas switching)


----------



## mnicolau

miguelangelmarc dijo:


> 2) yo me imagino que tu te distes cuenta de eso. si el primario del transformador lo hace por ejemplo con 4hilos, pero el driver de PC, en esa 3 vuelta lo tiene hecho de 2 alambres y fino no se que diemetro pero son finos. ¿ sorpotara la corriente que uno calculo para el primario? porque pienso que seria un desperdicio que si uno va hacer el tranformador de varios hilos, y el driver este hecho de dos alambres solamente. pienso ponerle mas hilos al driver. que me comentas.



Ese es uno de los problemas que ví al intentar aumentar la potencia, más de 400[W] no probaría por las dudas con ese driver... Para aumentar la potencia voy a usar la pareja SG3525 + IR2110 y un par de mosfets, a ver si aumentamos la frecuencia aún más y llegamos a unos 700[W] u 800[W] con el EE42/21/15.

Saludos


----------



## cejas99

Saludos
termine la fuente pero no me arranco, ya hice muchos descartes..... malas soldaduras, pistas corto, componentes mal puestos, del puente rectificador salen 312 voltios, no sé donde mas revisar, los transistores 13007 se entibian un poco pero nada de voltaje a la salida, recibo sugerencias. Muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá la conexión del driver. Una foto clara y que se note bien no vendría mal...

Saludos


----------



## cejas99

Mariano ahi van las fotos, espero poder hacerla andar, Gracias
Mauricio


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Mauricio, empezá descartando la conexión del driver, revisá la ATX de donde lo sacaste y comprobá cada una de las conexiones. Los diodos que están en vertical entre medio de los 13007, están ambos en la misma dirección? no alcanzo a ver bien, no debería ser así...

Sigo buscando...


----------



## cejas99

Los diodos estan segun tus instrucciones, en diferente direccion

Adjunto archivo con unos pequeños cambios que hice.


----------



## FELIBAR12

cejas99 dijo:


> Saludos
> termine la fuente pero no me arranco, ya hice muchos descartes..... malas soldaduras, pistas corto, componentes mal puestos, del puente rectificador salen 312 voltios, no sé donde mas revisar, los transistores 13007 se entibian un poco pero nada de voltaje a la salida, recibo sugerencias. Muchas gracias


 Cuando esta fuente no arranca casi siempre es el driver,o mal embobinado con los sentidos incorrectos,mal arrollado(no esta apretado),en mi caso yo lo hice y funciono a las malas.Se supone que los secundarios deben tener fase opuesta;yo lo hice asi, pero arrolle a los dos en el mismo sentido y cambie sentidos en las conecciones.No se por que siempre funciona asi. Y  aproposito, cuantos alambres en paralelo (y de que calibre) deben ponerse al secundario adicional, el de las 3 vueltas? yo le puse 3 alambres en paralelo del mismo calibre.


----------



## cejas99

Cambie el driver por otro, comparé las conecciones con la fuente de donde lo quité y con las de esta, son iguales, y esta vez me quema el fusible, lo que antes no sucedia...... que podrá ser?

FELIBAR12 como hiciste el driver? me podrias explicar? Gracias


----------



## loso

Can I use etd49 core for +_60v ,800w? and how many turns to winding primary and 
 secondary.


----------



## Cacho

loso dijo:


> Can I use...and how many turns to winding...


¿Leíste todo el hilo?
Se discutió hasta el hartazgo cómo calcular los bobinados, links a tablas con los valores de los núcleos, tipos de alambres, que cómo se trenzan, que cuántos...
No estarás pidiendo que alguien los calcule por vos, ¿no?

¿Y encima en inglés? Un mal castellano es preferible en este foro a un perfecto inglés. Por lo menos muestra un esfuerzo por comunicarse en el idioma del foro.

Saludos


----------



## NEO101

*mnicolau* , EXCELENTE TRABAJO.
Va directo a "Marcadores" , seguro lo estaré usando pronto. 

Éxitos!
Marcelo.


----------



## FELIBAR12

cejas99 dijo:


> Cambie el driver por otro, comparé las conecciones con la fuente de donde lo quité y con las de esta, son iguales, y esta vez me quema el fusible, lo que antes no sucedia...... que podrá ser?
> 
> FELIBAR12 como hiciste el driver? me podrias explicar? Gracias


 
Te cuento que yo construi la rev0 de esta fuente(esta aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-switching-110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/) y puse un driver de fuente atx.No prendio nunca,entibiaban los transistores pero lo que si logre fue una explosion.Conclusion? el driver tenia los sentidos incorrectos,estaba mal puesto.Yo no quise adivinar mas cual era su coneccion correcta y me decidi a hacerlo yo mismo para tener claro que va con que.Compre un driver que venden en mi localidad que tiene la cualidad de ser desarmable sin pegantes ni nada y lo modifique.Lo desenrrolle y cogi su antiguo primario y lo enrrolle con 40vueltas.Luego cogi el restante y enrrolle otras 40 vueltas y lo que quedo fue un primario de 80 vueltas con tap central(para el mismo lado).Aisle y despues cogi dos alambres de 10cm,enrrolle 9 vueltas para un lado y 9 vueltas para el otro.Por ultimo cogi un alambre bastante grueso y con el arrolle 3 vueltas.Cerre ese trafito  y lo monte en el circuito.Que paso? NADA! la fuente no arranco nunca.A la semana desarme ese driver y ahora enrrolle los secundarios PRIMERO y para el mismo LADO los dos(al tiempo).Luego las tres vueltas adicionales(con el sentido de acuerdo al diagrama),pero con tres alambres en paralelo.Por ultimo enrrolle el primario,ahora si los dos alambres al tiempo.Lo que restaba por hacer era soldar los alambres en el carrete y montar el trafo a la placa. Ahora si! ya encendio la fuente! lo note porque se sentia la vibracion del transformador principal(no estaba apretado).La conclusion que yo saco es que el driver debe estar bien bobinado para que el flujo sea bueno,sin perdidas y eso si, con los sentidos que son en sus secundarios! deben ser opuestos,solo el de las tres vueltas es el que coincide con uno de ellos,(hay que mirar atentamente cual,no se puede tomar cualquiera).Ese es un problema comun, varios compañeros del foro han tenido ese problema.Alguien monto un driver de una fuente atx y funciono a la primera, pero despues quizo saber como era y lo desarmo.Cuando lo volvio a armar y lo monto de nuevo en la placa ya no prendio la fuente y estando bien conectado todo. Esa persona se cambio a un driver toroidal y tampoco prendio,lo reembobino y se hizo la luz! Parece que es una pieza bastante critica.Lo que no he podido entender es por que estando bien el driver de una fuente atx,a veces no funciona con este circuito? a otras personas no les ha encendido la fuente con dicho trafo. Mariano es el unico que ha tenido suerte y lleva como 5 fuentes de estas con esa pieza reciclada.


----------



## miguelangelmarc

Mariano podrias pasarme el archivo pcb para modificarle algunas cosas para los componentes que tengo.
O si alguien tiene uno parecido. Por favor


----------



## luisgrillo

Que tal amigos.

Creen que desembobinando el trafo de disparo y bobinarlo para que tenga 4 secundarios en lugar de 2 funcione? 

Seria para usarlo en una fuente Full-bridge.

Saludos.

EDIT:

Otra cosa, he visto unas soldadoras inversoras que son full-bridge y traen 2 trafos de disparo, y estos no tienen la bobina que va al tranformador de potencia. solo con la conmutacion de los transistores conectados al PWM trabaja, y las 2 salidas a las compuertas de los mosfet, con una pequeña circuiteria (3 transistores, diodos rapidos, resistencias y capacitores).


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno vamos por parte..

Respecto al driver, es simple e identificando bien cada bobinado no debería haber problemas. El sentido de los mismos está indicado en el esquema, para eso están los "·". Sin embargo es cierto que se presentan problemas si se desarma y se quiere volver a armar.

Para identificar los bobinados sin errarle, hagan lo siguiente (creo que ya lo expliqué pero voy a tratar de ser más claro):

Vayan viendo el esquema que subí y mirando la fuente ATX, se van a dar cuenta que cada pin se conecta a los mismos componentes que en el esquema, sólo deben ver cual es cual.

1º Para el primario es fácil porque uno de los pines tiene 2 alambres, ese va a ser el punto medio. Los pines restantes serán los extremos

2º Para el secundario comiencen identificando el pin que va a masa, se van a dar cuenta porque se une al negativo de un electrolítico de los de 200[V], ahí tienen "e". 
Midan continuidad entre los pines restantes y ese pin "e" y van a encontrar "d", pueden comprobar que éste se conecta a un capacitor electrolítico y un diodo (suele ser siempre igual). Listo una parte del secundario, coloquen puentes entre estos pines y los correspondientes en la placa.

De los 3 pines restantes, hay 2 que tienen mayor cantidad de alambres (ya que por allí circula la corriente DC de conmutación), uno de ellos se conecta al primario del transformador, ese es "c" y el otro se conecta a la unión entre colector de un 13007 y emisor del otro 13007, ahí tienen "b". El pin que queda es "a". Le conectan los puentes a los pines correspondientes y está terminado.

Si siguen esta guía no pueden errarle y van a ver cómo su fuente arranca sin problemas.

NEO101, gracias por el comentario

Miguel, disculpá, no estoy compartiendo el pcb original.

Luisgruillo, para la full bridge vas a cambiar también el número de espiras de cada secundario, ya que supongo pensás usar Mosfets en lugar de bipolares, y se necesita mayor tensión para "activarlos". El número de espiras se calcula igual que el transformador principal pero en este caso ocupando una relación 1:1 según estuve viendo.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Entonces no hay problema en usar un solo trafo de disparo para la full-bridge verdad?

La fuente que vi, el primario del tranfo de disaparo estaba conectado en full-brodge, traia 4 transistores para la conmutacion de la bobina primaria del trafo. 

El diseño lo hare y cuando termine la fuente funcionando subire todo para armarla...

alimentacion 110-220Vca.
Topologia =   Full-bridge.
Modo de disparo = transformador.
Conmutacion = Mosfet.
Circuito PWM =  TL494.
Vout =    +-30 a +-75Vcd.
Iout  =     10Amp @ 75Vcd.
Pmax=     750W continuos.

Pienso agregarle protecciones tipo Shunt en el primario y secundario mas fusibles.


----------



## XandroX

Buena, tengo una pregunta, lei todo el post y no vi nada al respecto.
Queria saber, como hace la fuente para empezar a funcionar, ya que la alimentacion del TL494 esta tomada de la salida y no se me ocurre como arranca el TL si todavia no hay tension en la salida


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, tenés las resistencias de 330k conectadas a base de los 13007, con eso le dás un pulso inicial para que comienze a conmutar, luego pasa a alimentarse directo desde la salida. Sistema básico pero funciona...

Saludos


----------



## XandroX

aaaah muy bien, no lo habia visto, muy buena la fuente, te felicito. Dentro de poco subo el diseño que hice yo con un par de amigos

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

mnicolau esta fuente es de 110v a 240v en la alimentacion o hay que hacer algun cambio para que funcione a 110v 
te felicito por ese aporte es una exelente fuente


----------



## luisgrillo

Diego German dijo:


> mnicolau esta fuente es de 110v a 240v en la alimentacion o hay que hacer algun cambio para que funcione a 110v
> te felicito por ese aporte es una exelente fuente




Hay en el diagrama, abajo del puente de diodos hay un selector (switch) que onmuta 110Vca o 220Vca.


----------



## Diego German

ok gracias luisgrillo no me di cuenta de ese punto voy a armarla a ver como me va .......


----------



## Diego German

otra cosa si puedo cambiar los fr107 por fr153 y los uf4007 por uf4004 o tendria algun problema con eso


----------



## guille2

Hola Diego, paralelo a los 13007 usa fr154, en los demás podes usar fr153.
  Con los uf4004 no tenes problema.


----------



## cejas99

Bueno foreros, por fin arrancó, el problema era que estaba mal bobinado el transformador, en la mínima tengo -19 +19 y la máxima tengo -41 +41 esta fuente es muy simétrica.
Tengo que agradecerle enormemente a Mariano (mnicolau) sin su ayuda y paciencia no la hubiera hecho andar. Mil gracias Mariano.

Mauricio


----------



## jose bilbo

Hola gente, soy un estudiante de electronica industrial al que ya le queda poco para terminar, como vereis soy nuevo en este foro y me he creado cuenta con la intención de poder preguntaros dudas y aprender mucho de vosotros (como ya he visto en algunos mensajes), os doy las gracias de antemano y os planteo el proyecto que quiero realizar.

En principio tengo pensado realizar una fuente de alimentación conmutada en medio puente de aproximadamente las siguientes caracteristicas; (10-15 V.D.c), 
(10-15 A.D.C) y (100-250 w) tipo a las fuentes para PC.

He estado trabajando un poco sobre el tema y ya se mas o menos de que partes consta, pero mi primera duda es la siguiente: al pasar de los 220v.a.c de red a continua mediante un rectificador en puente, obtengo aproximadamente unos 310v.d.c, ya que no quiero por sus dimensiones, costo e incomodidad utilizar un trafo de baja frecuencia en esta etapa, el tema es que al convertidor CC-CC quiero atacarle con unos 60v aprox. para sacar como Vout=13-15v; ¿pero como puedo sin utilizar transformador bajar de 310v a 60v?. He leido algo por ahí que con un chopper diferente al utilizado en la etapa de excitación de los transistores del puente, pero no me queda claro.
Espero que hayais entendido mi duda y me despido hasta nueva conexion.
Un saludó.


----------



## XandroX

Hola, bienvenido al foro! Primera pregunta: para que queres bajar la tension de 310 a 60??? Eso no me queda claro
En realidad la tension que se aplica al primario del transformador de potencia (transformador de ferrita, que en una fuente de pc es mas grande que los demas) es de 150V aprox. de ahi lo aplicas al transformador de potencia por medio de la conmutacion de los transistores de potencia, etc etc
Y, para obtener a la salida la tension que vos necesitas, podes partir de cualquier tension de entrada, ya que ajustando el ciclo de trabajo (tiempos de conmutacion) podes ajustar tu tension de salida al volor que quieras, ese es el principio de funcionamiento de un conversor DC-DC


----------



## jose bilbo

Hola XandroX, lo preimero gracias por tu respuesta. Pero me sigue sin quedar claro, porque tu mismo me dices que al primario del trafo tienen que entrar 150V aprox., entonces tendre que reducir la tensión de 300v rectificada a esos 150v, pero por medio de que¿?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola jose bilbo, si te fijás, el primario del transformador se conecta al punto medio de los capacitores electrolíticos, de esta forma tenés la mitad de la tensión de salida del rectificador conmutando en el transformador. De ahí que se obtienen unos 150[V] aprox en el transformador.


----------



## BUSHELL

ejtagle dijo:
			
		

> ... (una idea, la fuente que posteó mnicolau se podría potenciar para llegar a 1000W o más ) ...



Estas palabras de Eduardo, me cautivan...pero..¿cómo hacer eso? Perdón si en alguna parte del foro lo explican..pero es que no lo encuentro.  Es una curiosidad que me carcome
Gracias por la orientación.


----------



## XandroX

Para poder llegar hasta esas potencias no creo que se pueda por medio de la configuracion half bridge, qiuzas con una full bridge y una transformador mas grande tambien


----------



## mnicolau

Estoy por probar (ni bien tenga un tiempo libre) una versión actualizada de esta smps, usando la misma topología y que en teoría, con los mosfets adecuados, alcanzaría los 1000[W]. Los cambios están en el nucleo, pasé a un EE42, controlador usando SG3525, driver con IR2110, un par de mosfets en lugar de bipolares y el aumento de la frecuencia al doble de la actual. Estos cambios me dieron en los cálculos, una potencia teórica apenas encima de 1000[W], el principal problema radica en encontrar un par de mosfets que se banquen tal potencia y cómo disipar el calor en exceso, para ver si vale la pena mantener la topología o saltar a full-bridge directamente...


----------



## jose bilbo

mnicolau, no habia tenido en cuenta esa opción porque leí por algun lado que se disipa bastante potencia en las resistencias en paralelo con los condensadores, pero creo que va a se rla mejor opción. Gracias.
Alguna otra duda que me va surgiendo, ¿que corriente tenemos aproximadamente a la salida del puente rectificador o dicho de otra manera, que corriente entra al medio puente?. como puedo calcularla¿?.

He estado mirando tu fuente conmutada, pienso que no es muy compleja comparandola con algunos esquemas que he visto por ahi, pero no se si tu o algun otro me podria facilitar una algo mas simple.
Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## XandroX

jose bilbo dijo:


> ¿que corriente tenemos aproximadamente a la salida del puente rectificador o dicho de otra manera, que corriente entra al medio puente?. como puedo calcularla¿?.



De que puente estas hablando??, hay dos, uno en el primario y otro en el secundario, luego, de que medio puente estas hablando???



jose bilbo dijo:


> He estado mirando tu fuente conmutada, pienso que no es muy compleja comparandola con algunos esquemas que he visto por ahi, pero no se si tu o algun otro me podria facilitar una algo mas simple.
> Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.



No, no es muy compleja, para nada, salvo algunos detalles como el transformador y las bobinas de salida, pero el resto es muy facil.
Si queres algo menos complejo, y por la potencia que decis estar necesitando, podrias bajar a alguna de las topologias mas simples, como la fly-back o fordware. Para la topologia fly-back podes buscar informacion sobre el UC3842, es muy usado

Saludos


----------



## jose bilbo

Hola xandrox, perdon por la equibocación, pero yo estaba hablando de la fuente que yo pretendo hacer en la que solo hay un semi-puente en el primario (te adjunto la foto).
He estado mirando sobre los diferente convertidores para fuentes conmutadas, en casi todos se explican las formulas para la obtención del valor de la bobina, corrientes a su traves y demas, pero por ningun lado encuentro las ecuaciones para la configuración semi-puente.
Otra cosa, alguien me podia facilitar alguna información para el diseño y construcción de trafos y bobinas¿?¿?

Un saludo.


----------



## XandroX

jose bilbo dijo:


> He estado mirando sobre los diferente convertidores para fuentes conmutadas, en casi todos se explican las formulas para la obtención del valor de la bobina, corrientes a su traves y demas, pero por ningun lado encuentro las ecuaciones para la configuración semi-puente.
> Otra cosa, alguien me podia facilitar alguna información para el diseño y construcción de trafos y bobinas¿?¿?
> 
> Un saludo.



Estando en el secundario de cualquier convertidor DC-DC las formulas para el calculo de las bobinas y las corrientes son las misma, no asi en el lado del primario.
Respecto a la info sobre el diseño y construccion del transformador, en hojas anteriores de este post hablaron un poco sobre el tema, mas alla de eso, yo cuando comence no tenia mucha informacion al respecto, entonces lo que hice fue ir desarmando transformadores de fuentes comerciles y viendo los metodos constructivos y demas cosas.
Por otro lado, la relacion de vueltas, si bien es importante, no es necesario que estrictamente se cumpla, por poner un ejemplo, si nosotros queremos ingresar con 150V en el primario y a la salida queremos obtener 20V, cuando construyamos nuestro transformador puede pasar que nos de 40V a la salida, pero lo podemos regular modificando el ciclo de trabajo por medio del controlador que uses, ya sea el TL494 o los SG, etc


----------



## jose bilbo

Me refiero a como en otro tipo de convertidores, que tenemos formulas para sacar el ciclo de trabajo en funcion de las tensiones Vin y Vout, la ilmax, ilmin, el rizaco de la tensión de salida, el condensador; para el half-bridge no encuentro.


----------



## mnicolau

Jose, revisá el libro de Pressman, "Switching Power Supply Design", va por la 3º edición. Si no encontrás en sus 850 páginas lo que buscás sobre Smps, no existe... jaja. Tenés las fórmulas para calcular lo que desees y para cualquier topología.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

me salio la probe con dos amplificadores de 150w con +45/-45 y funciona de maravilla es una exelente fuente


----------



## luisgrillo

Que tal amigos, Tengo una enooorme duda.

Alguien que ya tiene armadala fuente podria hacerme un favor?

Necesito saber ¿Cuando conectas una lampara (bombillo, foco o como le llamen) en la rama negativa, se mantiene el voltage?

Este circuito tiene la medicion de voltage en la rama positivo, igual que mi fuente, y cuando conecto una carga en la rama negativa el voltage cai hasta -12V (de -28Vcd)
y asi se mantiene hasta que meto carga en la rama positiva, despues de eso los voltages se igualan.
Cuando meto cara en la rama positiva no hay problema alguno y tambien cuando meto carga en las 2 ramas el voltage se mantiene estable.

Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Diego German dijo:


> me salio la probe con dos amplificadores de 150w con +45/-45 y funciona de maravilla es una exelente fuente



Me alegro che, disfrutala...

Luisgrillo, pruebo y te comento, pero creería que va a pasar lo mismo por el tema de la realimentación positiva.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

Gracias Mariano, espero los resultados.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola luis, disculpa pero lo único que tenía a mano para cargar la fuente, sólo en la rama negativa, eran unas resistencias con las cuales no pude sacarle más de 400mA... Con esta carga en la negativa no hubo cambios, se mantuvieron simétricas. Vos que corriente le exigías?
Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

a 30Vcd le puse una lampara de 60W a 24Vcd. unos 3 amperes mas o menos... La fuente funciona bien con el amplificador ucd ir2110 y lm311... Ahorita mismo se me acava de quemar unos transistores de el ampli por que deje pedacitos de metal en la mesa de trabajo y me hicieron corto ='(... ya la estoy reparando...

Saludos y gracias mariano.


----------



## BUSHELL

Foro:

¿Por qué no me caben las espiras en el trafo E33?

Yo compré 40 metros de AWG 23, pues pensé que los 0.25 mm eran *mm2* .Trenzé cuidadosamente, todo muy prolijo...y al momento de bobinar el trafo E33, quiero matarme!!!, pues descubro que es literalmente imposible bobinar ese mundo de vueltas, con semejante trenza tan gorda

Así, que antes de volver a la tienda, quiero saber si el calibre a usar es AWG 30
http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm

Si es así, quizá fuera bueno editar el primer post, aclarando que se debe usar tal calibre AWG. Por lo menos para mí, y para los de este lado del continente, solo nos entendemos con lo del AWG (American Wire Gauge).

O....quizá no sea asi. 

¿Qué calibre AWG es el que usaron uds?

¿Podré usar en esta fuente, parte de este alambre AWG 23? Quizá en el Inductor de salida...qué dicen?

Yo despegué completamente el trafo E33 que saqué de una fuente AT (No ATX). Ahora que la tengo sin la canastilla, pregunto: ¿Es necesario usar la canastilla? Es que me parece que tengo más espacio sin ella, y se me facilitaría el bobinado. Solo por preguntar y saber.

La "víctima" que destripé fué una fuente AT (No ATX) y pues ahora que estoy en ello, y cometiendo tantos errores tontos, aprovecho para preguntar si igual me sirve de ella el  driver.

Gracias.

awg  awg  awg  awg  awg  awg   American Wire Gauge


----------



## mnicolau

Bushell, efectivamente el que usé es AWG30, no es tan estricto, simplemente no hay que usar alambre tan grueso sino varios más angostos, teniendo en cuenta el tema de la alta frecuencia. El problema más grande con estos EE33, como podrás ver, es la reducida ventana libre que queda para los bobinados, cuesta acomodar los alambres usando la sección necesaria (que es mayor a la que espeficiqué en el 1º post). La canasta o "carretel", no sirve más que para bobinar cómodamente y soldar los cables en sus pines, tranquilamente podés no usarlo y así tener algo más de espacio.

Tengo diseñada la fuente de 1000W con EE42, cuando la pruebe les comento y la subo.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

mnicolau dijo:


> Tengo diseñada la fuente de 1000W con EE42, cuando la pruebe les comento y la subo.
> 
> Saludos



Qué bien!! Ya me imaginaba que estabas en eso...de seguro saldrá andando, ya nos tienes acostumbrados a buenas sorpresas....

Y...aunque parezca una tontería...un sello característico de las fotos tuyas: Que sea en el mismo piso que tomaste las fotos de la fuente de este post. Ya cada vez que veo esas fotos, digo, Hey!! si es de Mnicolau!! Está probada y anda. 

Gracias por todo.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola mariano, yo también me anoto para esperar la de 1000W.
Para el proyecto que tengo, me sirve la de 300W que esta buena (gracias por esa y de paso te consulto solo para asegurarme. Núcleo EC-35C está bien. ¿No?) Pero una de 1000W… todavía ni la vi pero ya estoy pensando donde la voy a emplear. 
salu2


----------



## dragondgold

Jojo 1000W siempre con sorpresas Mnicolau  
Hago una pregunta para todos ya que en el foro no encontré ninguna solución:

se les ocurre algún circuito para proteger a la salida de cortocircuitos?? Porque sino ya me voy comprando varios MOSFET porque van a volar todos 

Felicitaciones Mariano la verdad que te pasas con tus proyectos


----------



## mnicolau

Ojo que el cambio de bipolares por mosfets no es tan sencillo, no sólo cambian las resistencias sino todo el driver en sí, no podés usar el mismo ya que la tensión necesaria para los mosfets es bastante mayor. Podés usar un IC (tipo IR2110) como driver o si seguís usando un nucleo, tenés que recalcular el nº de espiras y se usa por lo general un turn ratio de 1:1. En el Marty Brown tenés cómo hacerlo.

Jhonny, te sirve ese núcleo pero ojo que el Ae es bastante menor (85mm^2, frente a 118mm^2 del EI33) con lo cual el nº de espiras te queda corto, habría que recalcularlas.

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

he seguido en silencio este proyecto ya que me gusto e intereso desde el primer momento. mientras he reunidos como se aconsejo reciclando, transistores, transformadores, condensadores, inductores (que no encontré en fuente de PC, solo en fuente de impresoras), he tenido que comprar (la mayoria de condensadores y resistencias todas. y comienzo el proyecto, por ese motivo queria solicitar si alguien puede postear el PCB en JPG u otro formato que me permita modificar las pistas para el inductor de entrada, ya que al tratar de modificar el pdf no he logrado un buen trabajo......


----------



## mnicolau

Probá con Photoshop, ahí vas a poder modificarlo como si fuera cualquier archivo de imagen, yo hago eso siempre. En jpg se pierde algo de definición y no te asegura el tamaño correcto igual te lo dejo por las dudas...



BUSHELL dijo:


> Y...aunque parezca una tontería...un sello característico de las fotos tuyas: Que sea en el mismo piso que tomaste las fotos de la fuente de este post. Ya cada vez que veo esas fotos, digo, Hey!! si es de Mnicolau!! Está probada y anda.



Es la mesa que uso siempre para la sesión de fotos! 

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Bueno, gracias y sigo tu consejo, decime con que editor puedo modificar el PCB que esta en pdf, y gracias por tus aportes


----------



## mnicolau

Con Photoshop... con ese editás los pdf como si fueran imágenes.

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

OK, gracias, siempre estamos aprendiendo, no sabia que photoshop podía levantar formato pdf


----------



## dragondgold

Mariano tendrás la librería del livewire para el transformador principal??


----------



## vaco_802808

he leido casi todo aceerca de este tema me interesa este tipo de fuente ya que arme  un amplificador de 100w por canal con transistores 2sc y necesito una de estas fuentes mi gran pregunta es  el transformador driver como lo contruyo o me servira uno de fuente de pc  ayuda por fa


----------



## mnicolau

Dragon, disculpá, acabo de ver tu mensaje, acá no tengo los archivos originales, la semana que viene me vuelvo a mi ciudad y te paso la librería del núcleo.

vaco, leíste el tema? Se habrá comentado unas 10 veces el tema del driver, te sirve uno de fuente de PC.

Saludos


----------



## XandroX

vaco_802808 dijo:


> he leido casi todo aceerca de este tema me interesa este tipo de fuente ya que arme  un amplificador de 100w por canal con transistores 2sc y necesito una de estas fuentes mi gran pregunta es  el transformador driver como lo contruyo o me servira uno de fuente de pc  ayuda por fa




Aunque ya te respondieron, aprovecho para ampliar un poquito...
El transformador driver es lo que tambien se conoce como transformador de pulsos, se utiliza para obtener una aislacion galvanica entre la parte de potencia y la de control en una fuente conmutada (y en cualquier lado que se necesite aislacion), como te dijero, uno de pc funciona perfectamente.
Es mas, construir uno es un tanto complicado, no solo por el tamaño del bobinado, sino por las caracteristicas de este tipo de transformadores, como por ejemplo, las inductancias y capacitancias de dispercion son muy importantes, para que la reproduccion del pulso de entrada (generalmente cuadrado) sea lo mas fiel posible del otro lado del transformador y no sufra muchas distorciones

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Si.. no me fue muy bien cuando intenté armarlo yo al driver, tanto usando toroide como este tipo de núcleos. Usando el de fuente de PC te asegurás por lo menos, siempre y cuando se conecte como corresponde.

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

mnicolau dijo:


> Si.. no me fue muy bien cuando intenté armarlo yo al driver, tanto usando toroide como este tipo de núcleos. Usando el de fuente de PC te asegurás por lo menos, siempre y cuando se conecte como corresponde.
> 
> Saludos


 Exactamente que problemas tuviste con driver hecho a mano?


----------



## mnicolau

No recuerdo muy bien.. creo que tenía problemas con el arranque, fue las primeras veces que trataba de armar una smps, cuando me enteré que podía usar directo el de fuente de PC no probé armarlo más. Supongo que le había pifiado en el sentido de los arrollamientos, tenía cero experiencia...

Saludos


----------



## milroc

Hola @mnicolau ,te molesto nuevamente, si apilo 2 núcleos EI 33, la cantidad de espiras podrían ser la mitad y haci poner alambre mas grueso. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## dragondgold

Alguien sabe cual es la frecuencia máxima que puede alcanzar un trafo de fuente de PC? Porque los mismos no traen ninguna dato además de que tipo de núcleo son...

Saludos


----------



## XandroX

La frecuencia maxima a la cual pueden trabajar dependen del material del cual esta hecho el nucleo, o sea el tipo de ferrita, una buena idea es, antes de desarmar la fuente de donde vamos a sacar el nucleo, mirar la frecuencia del oscilador y usarlo con esa frecuencia o cercana.
Es bastante complicado conseguir info del material del nucleo, porque generalmente lo que conseguimos mas facil es un nucleo de una fuente de pc comercial. Si compraramos a un fabricante, quizas podriamos obtener mas info.


----------



## vaco_802808

hola a todos una ayuda por fa  ya arme la placa con todos  utilice el pcb  que  esta en el foro pero no me funciona  se recalientan  los transsitores,  ha utilice  el driver de una fuente de pc  tenia la misma c onfiguracion,  he medido la oscilacion  conectandole una fuente externa para el tl 494 hay calientan los transistores y oscila a 144 Khz, ademas yo tengo 110 en mi pais y no se  si el switch le pongo abierto o cerrado el transformador lo arme tal como se detalla en el foro ha solo una cosa mas la bobina  de salida no se como construirle tal vez ese sera el problema. 
si llega oscilacion a las bases de los transistores grandes pero no me sale nada en el secundario y sin la fuente externa no hace nada.


----------



## FELIBAR12

NO SWITCH -220VAC 
 SI SWITCH -110VAC(o sea doblador de voltaje),para nosotros los de estas ciudades,si o si debemos usarlo,

 si por alla tienen 220vac y estan usando el switch.........

POSIBLES CAUSAS DE CALENTAMIENTOS EXCESIVOS:


Transformador principal mal hecho(vueltas mal apretadas,unas encima de las otras,no respetar la cantidad y calibres predeterminados,etc),a mi me paso y vibra horrible con carga.
Transformador driver con lo mismo dicho en el primer punto,y ademas, las fases de los secudarios mal puestas(los que van a las bases de los 13007),esto es una explosion segura...tambien me paso
Inductor de salida mal enrrollado,ocasiona desequilibrio a la salida,pero no deberia recalentar  la fuente.
Capacitores de salida defectuosos,o trabajando a voltajes mayores a su rango util(este era mi problema)
Resistencias de 3.3 ohm no puestas a las bases de los 13007(tuve un problema de recalentamiento por falta de las mismas en la primera version de este circuito)
Resistencias  de salida defectuosas(2,7k) raro.


----------



## vaco_802808

Hola a todos los que hacen posible que estas cosas esten en linea ya me funco la fuente  el problema era que estuba  al revez  uno de los diodos que van de colector a emisor en uno de los   E13007     me regula  desde 25 hasta 55 voltios simetricos me vibra un poco el transformador pero supongo que es  por que hay que ajustar el bobinado  del transformador de potencia el driver lo saque de una fuente de PC y  le configuré com oesta indicando  en estas paginas  quiero utilar esta fuente para un amplificador de 100w+100w   que stan hechos con transistores 2sc espero  que esta fuente ma avastesca para evitar el peso del amplificador con el  trasformador lineal  adjunto dos fotos


----------



## FELIBAR12

vaco_802808 dijo:


> Hola a todos los que hacen posible que estas cosas esten en linea ya me funco la fuente el problema era que estuba al revez uno de los diodos que van de colector a emisor en uno de los E13007 me regula desde 25 hasta 55 voltios simetricos me vibra un poco el transformador pero supongo que es por q hay que ajustar el bobinado del transformador de potencia el driver lo saque de una fuente de PC y le configuré com oesta indicando en estas paginas quiero utilar esta fuente para un amplificador de 100w+100w que stan hechos con transistores 2sc espero que esta fuente ma avastesca para evitar el peso del amplificador con el trasformador lineal adjunto dos fotos


 Ahora pregunto yo:

armaste el transformador principal como dijo mnicolau? que nucleo usaste?

Esta trabajando bien? a mi se me recalienta una resistencia de 100 ohm 2w (de la red snubber en el primario del trafo principal),no uso Nucleo tipo E,uso un toroide.

Que temperatura tienen los transistores?, normalmente deberian estar frios sin carga,por un buen tiempo.


----------



## Heiliger

QUE buena fuente muy buena 

mnicolau que progr*a*ma usate para *h*a*c*er el esquema y pcb ?


----------



## mnicolau

Bárbara la fuente vaco, muy bien que encontraste el problema y la sacaste andando.

Heligier, tanto al pcb como al esquema los hice en PCB Wizard.



milroc dijo:


> Hola @mnicolau ,te molesto nuevamente, si apilo 2 núcleos EI 33, la cantidad de espiras podrían ser la mitad y haci poner alambre mas grueso. Desde ya muchas gracias.



No, si apilás 2 núcleo E33, vas a conseguir sacarle mayor potencia ya que el "área de ventana" te aumenta al doble, pero la cantidad de espiras depende de la "sección efectiva" del núcleo y esta se mantiene.

Igualmente el aumentar el área de ventana, te va a permitir colocar alambre más grueso.

Saludos


----------



## milroc

Gracias mnicolau,por contestar la estoy armando tu fuente,voy lento por los tiempos cuando la termine les comento como funciona.felices fiestas para todos.


----------



## vaco_802808

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Ahora pregunto yo:
> 
> armaste el transformador principal como dijo mnicolau? que nucleo usaste?
> 
> Esta trabajando bien? a mi se me recalienta una resistencia de 100 ohm 2w (de la red snubber en el primario del trafo principal),no uso Nucleo tipo E,uso un toroide.
> 
> Que temperatura tienen los transistores?, normalmente deberian estar frios sin carga,por un buen tiempo.


el transformador lo arme tal cual   dijo mnicolau  creo que está en  la pagina 2 o 3 el nucleo lo use de una fuente de un monitor  de pc es  un poco mas grande que la que viene en las fuentes de pc ATX  a la bobina  que sale a los reguladores de 15 voltios  le quite 1 vuelta por que calentaba demasiado los reguladores le llegaba como 28 voltios  a mi tambien se me recalentaba la misca resistencia 100ohm 2w  y el condensador  que va con esta r  los transistores grandes sin carga no calientan yo para mas seguridad le instale un ventilador de las que vienen en  las fuentes de PC  y ya le probe en mi amplificador 100w+100w solo con un parlante  y solo baja 2 voltios se mantiene me parece que si abastece  creo que los toroides no son muy aconsejables para estas fuentes puede ser por eso que se te calientan  mucho los transistores


----------



## ricardodeni

vaco_802808 dijo:


> el transformador lo arme tal cual   dijo mnicolau  creo q está en  la pagina 2 o 3 el nucleo lo use de una fuente de un monitor  de pc es  un poco mas grande que la que viene en las fuentes de pc ATX  a la bobina  que sale a los reguladores de 15 voltios  le quite 1 vuelta por que calentaba demasiado los reguladores le llegaba como 28 voltios  a mi tambien se me recalentaba la misca resistencia 100ohm 2w  y el condensador  que va con esta r  los transistores grandes sin carga no calientan yo para mas seguridad le instale un ventilador de las que vienen en  las fuentes de PC  y ya le probe en mi amplificador 100w+100w solo con un parlante  y solo baja 2 voltios se mantiene me parece que si abastece  creo que los toroides no son muy aconsejables para estas fuentes puede ser por eso que se te calientan  mucho los transistores



ojo que el nucleo de las fuentes de monitores de PC tiene GAP ( entrehierro ), no te sirve, fijate eso, te aconsejaria cambiar el nucleo si tiene GAP.

saludos.


----------



## Heiliger

una pregunta de novato

para ques es la bobina que tiene forma redonda que esta en la fuente


----------



## luisgrillo

Es el filtro EMI.

Esa bobina es un filtro pasa-bajas, lo que hace que la interferencia electromagnetica y la RF no pase de el transformador a la salida.

Aca les dejo unas fotos de la fuente, ya casi la termino, solo me falta los diodos MUR de rectificacion para hecharla a andar.


----------



## Tacatomon

WOW, se ve muy bien la fuente Luigrillo!!! Felicidades!!!

Un detalle: Parece que al Bridge Rectifier le falta un pedazo?

saludos!!!


----------



## CAYSER

saludos al foro,y gracias por tu gran aporte amigo mnicolau.

estimado luisgrillo observando el armado de su fuente me doy con la sorpresa que a cambiado los condensadores electroliticos de 220uf x 200v (propuesta de mariano)por unos de 330uf x 200v.

my pregunta es.

1- afecta en algo al circuito propuesto por mariano (al menos en el bobinado del transformador).

2-seria tan amable de decirme que numero de alambre a usado para el bobinado del transformador y si a respetado los numeros de vueltas .

3-y cuantas vueltas le dio al filtro EMI y que numero de alambre uso (por lo que veo en las fotos a usado un toroide de hierro para dicho filtro ,verdad....?
muchas gracias desde ya por su respuesta .....:estudiando:


----------



## FELIBAR12

Bueno,yo tambien vuelvo por aca y me perdonan si me estoy muy pregunton!.......

Se que le han puesto al transformador de la fuente alambre awg 30, 3 en paralelo para el primario y 5 en paralelo para el secundario.

Pero entonces por que en las fuentes atx que yo he revisado tiene el primario un solo alambre grueso en vez de varios delgados en paralelo? asi han trabajado sin problemas,creo yo.

Yo intente hacerlo como estaba originalmente en el carretel(un solo alambre grueso),pero esta vez puse 2 un poco mas delgados , se me calentaba demasiado los transistores sin carga ,y el EI33,entonces puse otro nucleo con un alambre awg18 al primario y otro para los secundarios.Ya no se calientan tanto los transistores sin carga pero ahora se calienta solo el EI33.Alguien podria explicarme por que se recalientan los transistores cuando se pone un alambre muy grueso al primario? o como saber exactamente cuales son los calibres en determinados casos? 

Tambien me he dado cuenta que dependiendo la forma en la que este configurado el transformador(su relacion),la resistencia de 100ohm/2w de la red snubber se calienta en mayor o menor medida.Entonces saldrian dos preguntas mas.... es normal que se caliente mucho dicha resistencia? Cual es el vatiaje pertinente para que no se recaliente excesivamente, si es que se debe calentarse? 

Ahora,cual es el criterio para determinar los calibres


La corriente que va a circular por ellos?
El efecto skin? exactamente a partir de que calibre ya empieza a haber perdidas? o mejor,si esto depende de la corriente y la frecuencia que los atraviesa,como saber con que grosores ya se elimina este problema? y como saber cuantos mas pequeños son necesarios ahora,comente arriba que cuando era muy grueso se recalentaban los transistores.
Ya para no molestar mas, que me recomiendan para poder despegar esos nucleos EI33 reciclados?
use thiner para disover el pegante pero, algunos parecen inmunes y al probar con agua hervida se rompen.¿Que disolvente es el adecuado para esto y cuanto tiempo debe dejarse? quizas yo no los dejo lo suficiente.
Bueno, y si me da por pegarlos todos....servirian sin problemas? he leido que ya no sirven si estan rotos, es verdad?


----------



## luisgrillo

@Tacatomon

En donde es que le falta un pedazo al puente rectificador que no lo alcanso a ver?

carlos flores lujan

El cambio de los capacitores a 330uF es para bajar el voltage de Ripple presente en el.

Cuando rectificas una corriente alterna de 50-60Hz, la frecuencia se duplica.
Si alimentas la fuente con un voltage de 220Vca, pasa por el rectificador y entra directo a los capacitores de filtrado, pero cuando lo alimentas con 110Vca, cuando sale del puente rectificador sale con el doble de frecuencia PEROOO.!!! cuando utilizas el doblador de voltage la frecuencia ya no es el doble, si no la misma frecuencia de la red de voltage de entrada.
Entonces debes de aumentar la capacidad de los capacitores para disminuir el ripple de ese voltage.
Puedes estudiar bien el circuito y veras que la frecuencia en los capacitores cuando utilizas el doblador es la misma que la de la red electrica.

Utilize 2 y 2 alambres del AWG 18 (0.81mm^2) con 32 vueltas, me faltaron 3 pero ya no tenia espacio en el nucleo que si es de fuente ATX de polvo de hierro.

@FELIBAR12

En todas las fuentes de PC que he visto la frecuencia de conmutacion esta seteada alrededor de 32Khz, por lo que puedes meter un alambre mas grueso sin tener perdidad por efecto Skin.

Lo de el calentamiento en los transistores y en el nucleo no sabria decirte, creo que tendras que ver la señal con un osciloscopio y ver que esta pasando.

Lo de el calentamiento exesivo de las resistencias de la red snubber se debe a el campo magnetico de dispersion, por eso si cambias la inductancia en el trafo puede subir o bajar la temperatura en esa resistencia.

Para el determinar el calibre de los conductores se debe de tener en cuenta solo 2 parametros: El amperaje y la frecuencia de conmutacion. Escoges el calibre correcto para la corriente que necesitas y checas con una tabla (debe de estar por internet) a que frecuencia maxima puede conducir un conductor con un efecto skin despresiable, y con eso pones tantos alambres en paralelo como necesites para una frecuencia y amperaje que hayas seleccionado.

Lo de despegar los nucleos siempre los he despegado con agua hirviendo, meto el nucleo, espero a que hierva y unos 5 minutos le meto una navaja en la uniones de las mitades del nucleo.


----------



## Heiliger

una ultima pregunta pa*ra* ver si termino de entender la fu*en*te 
¿si la fuente puede en*tre*gar 250-300w si el tranformador ni siquiera se a*c*erca a esta potencia? ¿es que acaso toda la potencia dependerá de los transistores E13007? y ¿lo que consuma en la salidas de la fuente no se de*b*e reflejar en el transformador?

*GRASIAS DE ANTE MANO POR LAS RESPUESTAS *


----------



## luisgrillo

@Heiliger

No entendi nada de tu pregunta pero con esos mismos transistores, cambiando el nucleo por uno mas grande junto con la rectificacion y filtrado de salida puedes sacarle mas jugo a esta fuente. 

La verdad no veo por que hacerle modificaciones si con eso te mueves un muy buen sonido para el hogar.


Tacatomon

Jejej ya vi por que dices que le falta un pedazo, pero no, es que tiene pegamento y el flash de la camara hizo que saliera asi.


----------



## vaco_802808

disculpa la ignorancia pero me podria detallar que es el gap del nucleo no tengo mucho conocimiento yo solo le rebobine el transformador y me funcion, ademas si tendra algun efecto con la fuente si no tiene gap


----------



## Fogonazo

vaco_802808 dijo:


> disculpa la ignorancia pero me podria detallar que es el gap del nucleo no tengo mucho conocimiento yo solo le rebobine el transformador y me funcion, ademas si tendra algun efecto con la fuente si no tiene gap



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/gap-transformadores-28659/


----------



## nacho_brc

hola.. estube viendo la fuente.. y te queria hacer una consulta.. tengo 2 fuentes atx desarmadas con sus respectivos ei-33 y todos los componentes.. seria posible unir dos nucleos para dar mas potencia? es que necesito 500w minimo para un amplificador... la idea de usar un transformador me dejo de gustar cuando saque las cuentas y me va a terminar pesando como 10kg.. jajaj. Por otro lado soy nuevo en el foro.. y la verdad me encantan los proyectos que hacen.. la verdad que realmente es lindo que podamos compartir los conocimientos entre todos.. saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

nacho_brc dijo:


> ..... seria posible unir dos nucleos para dar mas potencia? es que necesito 500w minimo para un amplificador.......


Eso se hablo mas atrás en este mismo post, y en efecto, se pueden unir 2 o mas núcleos para conseguir mayor capacidad de potencia.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Hola que tal, tengo una pregunta, como se calculan los valores, para el filtro de línea? 
Me refiero al par de capacitores Y2  al X2 pero lo que más me interesa es como seleccionar el Inductor de entrada, pues para este es un poco complicado encontrar variedad de valores a la venta.

Para mi fuente de 12V/5A he copiado los valores de 220nF para el capacitor que va de línea a línea y 10nF para los que van de línea a tierra.

Para el inductor de entrada lo más cercano que encontré respecto al diagrama en que me estoy basando fue uno de 2mH/7.5A.

Sin embargo no los calculé solo copié valores de un diagrama.

Un Saludo y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, si revisás el libro de Marty Brown, en el "Apendix E" (pág 241), tenés toda la info para realizar el cálculo de ese filtro EMI.

Saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, si revisás el libro de Marty Brown, en el "Apendix E" (pág 241), tenés toda la info para realizar el cálculo de ese filtro EMI.
> 
> Saludos



Hola, de hecho, ya que me puse a leer todos los comentarios del Hilo, vi que lo recomendabas y lo he descargado. Lo leeré seguro será de gran ayuda.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola a todos: Mi último comentario en este tema fue el 14 de octubre, ¿No dirán que no me tomo mi tiempo?…….. Pero acá esta el cacharro terminado.Resultado: Negativo (De momento)
En el primer intento arrancó, (Prendieron los 2 leds y la lámpara de prueba se apagaba luego de cargar los capacitores)), pero no me dio tiempo a agarrar el tester que volaron las R de 2,2 y los capacitores de 1U.
Los cambie, incluso los diodos, aunque aparentemente están bien. Ahora me vuela la R de 2,2, pero además no arranca. Y la lámpara queda permanentemente prendida.Primera teoría: error en la conexión del driver.Otras sugerencias me vendrían de perla.
"Dejo fotos de pirotecnia Alicantina".
Muchas Gracias y Feliz año.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Que tal carlitos, que mal plan lo de tu fuente, pero la verdad es que me sirve de referencia el dato que has puesto del tiempo que te ha tomado.

Yo necesito una fuente para entregar una aplicación en menos de 1 mes, y apenas las estoy diseñando, creí que podría terminarla a tiempo.

Pero por los libros que estoy leyendo que indican los tiempos aproximados de diseño elaboración además de la referencia de tiempo que tu das, quizás sea arriesgado depender en este momento de una fuente que apenas diseñaré.

Cual es el diagrama de la fuente que tu has diseñado? Digo para no hacerla igual y evitar perder una mano en una explosión .

Un Saludo y por otra parte la fuente luce estéticamente bien.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola carlitos, pusiste los electrolíticos de 1[uF] en la posición correcta? de qué tensión eran? colocá allí de 50[V] por las dudas.

Al ponerse en corto esos capacitores, reventaron las R de 2.2[Ohm] y.. probablemente se hayan dañado los 13007, de ahí que tu serie queda encendida.

PD: ahora que veo.. parecen ser de 100[V] los electrolíticos, son no polarizados?

Saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Yo pregunté como calcular el filtro EMI en unos post anteriores, erróneamente yo he comenzado diseñando el filtro EMI, sin siquiera tener la fuente hecha para saber que ruido a que frecuencia quiero atenuar.

 De cualquier forma en el proceso encontré documentos de utildiad y los dejo por si a alguien le sirven.

CAPACITORS FOR RFI SUPPRESSION OF THE AC LINE BASIC FACTS.pdf
EMI Design.pdf
How to Use Capacitor Type EMI suppression Filter.pdf
Mathcad - Mathcad filter EMI.pdf

He visto en los post que le dedican cálculos y diseño al trafo pro ejemplo, pero al filtro de línea no mencionan mucho, quizás no sea necesario y yo le este poniendo demasiada atención, de cualquier manera les dejo los pdf.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Wauuu Que velocidad en responder…….
EinSoldiatGott: 
Nada de diseño (No me da el bocho para tanto) Solo me limité a construir el proyecto de Mariano y seguir, lo más fielmente posible sus indicaciones.
Mariano: 
Macho estas siempre ahí… Firme. Te agradezco infinitamente, aunque mi fuente nunca funcione (Por mi culpa obviamente), hay que reconocer que tu trabajo es encomiable.
Respecto a los capacitores, efectivamente son de 100V. Y la posición: "Los negativos mirando al disipador" (en la foto se ven).
Me pongo a revolver fuentes viejas para conseguir otros 13007 y seguir probando………………
Muchas Gracias Un Saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

De nada... descartados los electrolíticos entonces, pegale una revisada a la conexión del driver (comparala con la atx de donde lo sacaste) y a colocar los componentes nuevamente, debería salir andando.

Otra cosa que podrías probar.. subí las R de 2,2 a 3,3 [Ohm].

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Estuve leyendo el post, y viendo que algunos muchachos querian bobinar juntos dos nucleos de PC para obtener mejores potencias,  y considerando que la idea es reciclar...
¿Que tal si en vez de usar dos nucleos juntos, hacen dos transformadores iguales, con sus correspondientes circuitos de control  y PWM, sus dos diodos de rectificación c/u y sus dos toroides? De esta forma, un trafo proporciona el positivo, y el otro el negativo, y así evitar los problemas de caída de tensión en el negativo que aparecen bajo cargas tales como subwoofers y algunos amplificadores bajo el actual sistema de regulación.
Saludos

PD:El Rotel, la fuente de banco, el ampli de auto, esta SMPS....Mnicolau,¿Por qué hacés aportes tan buenos?


----------



## AJL

Buenas, ante todo muy buena la fuente! pero... soy novato en esto de las SMPS y tengo algunas preguntas jeje

 Quiero hacer esta fuente con un nucleo ER42 que tengo que es un poco mas grande que el EE33, por lo que le podria sacar algo mas de potencia, pero para eso necesito recalcular los bobinados del transformador. Aca estan mis dudas:

 El ER42 tiene una Ae=170mm2 (datasheet http://www.epcos.com/inf/80/db/fer_07/er_42_22_15.pdf)
por lo que calcule segun una formula que vi en la pag. 6:

Npri=(Tensión Máxima de red DC/2)/(4*10^-8*Bmax*Frecuencia*Ae)
Npri=171[V]/(4*10^-8*1500[G]*81000[Hz]*1.70[cm^2]
Npri= *21 espiras*

Hasta aca bien pero para calcular el numero de vueltas del secundario y el terciario no se bien que formula usar, ni que valores poner en ella  

Si me pudieran ayudar con eso se los agadezco!!

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola AJL, está bien el cálculo de las 21 espiras del primario. El secundario te quedaría de 8 espiras y el terciario de 4. Siempre y cuando quieras las mismas tensiones de salida que en esta smps.

Las fórmulas las podés encontrar en el libro de Marty Brown, página 41.

Saludos


----------



## AJL

Buenisimo mnicolau muchas gracias! espero no tener mas dudas jeje

Saludos


----------



## Tuxkid

Hola amigos foreros, he estado leyendo este hilo y me gusta mucho la idea de crear una fuente smps aun no he fabricado una si algun dia pueda seria genial. 

lo ke tengo son consultas siguientes
1-Si las fuentes trabajan contransistores E13007 --> Sera posible trabajar con los transistores E13003 de las lamparas ahorrativas ya que viendo la datasheet de ambos transistores son las mismas tendran una pequena variacion pero seria posible usarlas con ellos.

2-Decir a que frecuencia trabaja las fuentes que han armado ya que quisas por algunas razones no funcionan o se danan los elementos que se estan probando.
Si se ha disenado una fuente decir el Ic trabaja a una frecuencia de 33KHZ o 50KHZ 0 100 KHZ y asi utilizar la frecuencia para el calculo de los nucleos que se tienen y realizar el armado de este con sus respectivas espiras.

Si en algo no me he fijado avisarme ya que para esas cuestiones estamos para ir mejorando los trabajos que aqui se arman y son de utilidad para otros.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola tuxkid..

1º Los E13003 soportan una corriente máxima de 1.5[A], con lo se quedan demasiado cortos.

2º La frecuencia a la que trabaja el controlador es sencilla determinarla y aprender a hacerlo te va a servir para todas las SMPS que veas... Para hacerlo, buscás la fórmula en la hoja de datos del IC de la frecuencia de oscilación, luego identificás los componentes que entran en dicha fórmula (por lo general, una resistencias "Rt" y un capacitor "Ct"). Te fijás los valores de esos componentes en el circuito y los reemplazás en la fórmula , así obtienes la frecuencia de trabajo del controlador.

Saludos


----------



## Tuxkid

Muchas gracias Mnicolau por tu aporte y por tus respuestas viendo lo que me dices creo que implementar una fuente de este tipo para amperajes pequenos creo que no habria ningun inconveniente tanto sea para aplicacion de red 120/220 o 12 volts para equipos de audio que demanden una corriente no tan exagerada. 

Ojala algun dia pueda armar una smps, ya que por el momento no tengo los elementos necesarios.

Pero tu aporte es lo maximo.


----------



## guilles

Hola mariano, te comento que me intereso muchisimo este diseño de fuente, me lei las 12 paginas y me salieron un par de dudas.. 

1º yo se que me vas a matar por lo que pregunto, pero viste que las fuentes de pc tienen 3 transformadores, bueno el mas grande ya se que es el que tengo que bobinar con el alambre. pero despues entre los otros 2 que tengo en la fuente nose cual de los 2 es el DRIVER, si es el mediano, o el mas chiquito :$ encima tampoco tienen el nombre arriba, simplemente varios numeros. si queres decime y te paso una foto

2º cuanto te salio aproximada mente para armarla ($ argentinos)

3º lei por ahi tambien que decias que habia que hacer unos puentes cuando se conectaba el driver, pero no entendi bien como habia que puentear, igual cualquier cosa una ves que la arme subo una foto y me contas como se hace

sos un CAPO chabon, segui asi !! 

Saludos !


----------



## mnicolau

Hola guilles,

1º Revisá la cantidad de pines de ambos transformadores, hay uno que tiene que tener 3 pines de un lado y 5 del otro, ese es el driver (y por lo general es un EE-16). El otro transformador tiene distinta configuración de pines.

2º Costo... depende de cuánto puedas reciclar, lo más caro posiblemente sean los diodos ultrarápidos de salida, para la última que hice gasté unos de 40$, habiendo reciclado varias cosas, transformadores, toroide, capacitores de línea, transistores, etc, de los cuales casi 20$ se lo llevaron dichos diodos.

3º Fijate que los pines donde se suelda el driver, no están conectados a ninguna pista, sino cada uno a un pad respectivo y separados de estos, otros pads comenzando las pistas. En ellos hay que hacer los puentes, para que el circuito del driver corresponda con el de la ATX de donde lo sacaste, en algún post expliqué cómo identificar cada uno de los pines.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola:Situación actual: Sigue sin arrancar…:enfadado:1- Conexión del driver confirmada con fuente original .Correcta, e igual a la descrita por Mariano. (*descripta* en Arg. y Urug. Para que Cacho no se enoje). 
2- Remplazo de los 13007 por BUT 56A (Es lo que conseguí).
3- Remplazo de las R de 2,2K por 3,3K
4- Cambio de diodos (Por las dudas)
5- La serie permanece encendida (Indicando un consumo), pero ningún componente calienta.
6- NO probé sin la serie. (No quiero seguir volando componentes).

Próximo paso: Cuando pueda haré un nuevo PCB y armaré otra y a ver qué pasa.

Mariano: ¿No habías publicado un pequeño test? O me lo estoy inventando, pues lo busqué y no lo encontré. 

Mucha-Muchas Gracias-Un Saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola carlitosferar,

1. Bien.
2. No hay problemas ahí, deberían servir perfectamente.
3. *Ojo*, no son *Kohm*, sino *Ohm*. Revisá eso...
5. Qué tan encendida permanece? a full? de cuántos [W] es la lámpara?
6. No lo hagas... hasta que no esté todo funcionando adecuadamente, la serie se queda.

A qué te referis con el "test"?

El transformador principal está correctamente bobinado? los sentidos del primario son los mismos para ambas mitades? MUY importante...

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

*Hola Mariano:* 


mnicolau dijo:


> Hola carlitosferar,
> 
> 1. Bien. Bien
> 2. No hay problemas ahí, deberían servir perfectamente. Era lo que decía el data*
> 3. *Ojo*, no son *Kohm*, sino *Ohm*. Revisá eso...PERDÓN me equivoqué al escribirlo (Son de 3,3 Ohm)
> 5. Qué tan encendida permanece? a full? de cuántos [W] es la lámpara? A full - 25W
> 6. No lo hagas... hasta que no esté todo funcionando adecuadamente, la serie se queda. OK: Estamento Nº1 del Fogonazocismo.
> 
> A qué te referis con el "test"? Donde testear y que valores deberíamos encontrar. Tal vez a alguien le sugeriste que controlase un valor en algún punto, y a mí me quedo la idea.
> 
> El transformador principal está correctamente bobinado? los sentidos del primario son los mismos para ambas mitades? MUY importante...Puse mucha atención en eso
> 
> Saludos


 
*Desde ya, muchas gracias por tu interés y celeridad en responder*.
.
.


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá circuito de arranque, las resistencias de 330k desde +Vbus a la base de los 13007. El sector de la tensión auxiliar secundaria, el regulador 7812 debe funcionar correctamente ya que alimenta la etapa de control. Por último, revisá toda la placa de control, TL494, los transistores de salida que conmutan el driver (revisá que no tengan los pines cambiados), puentes, valores de componentes correctos y demás, en algún lado estás cometiendo algún error...

Cambiá también la lámpara serie, 25[W] es muy poco, usá 40[W] por lo menos...

Saludos


----------



## CAYSER

saludos amigo Mariano,primero felicitarle por tan dichoso y sobresaliente proyecto,me es grato saber que al fin trataremos de dejar y pasar al olvido  y  hacernos problemas con los transformadores que heran voluminosos y habia que ir algun amigo dedicado a los rebobinados para conseguir el tan dicho transformador para nuestro proyecto al menos para los amplificadores de potencia, bueno amigo mariano le escribo para saber si se puede cambiar y con que tipo de diodos ,el tan dichoso fr107,bueno no es muy comun encontrar estos diodos de alta velocidad en su rectificacion ,por otro lado me parece haber visto q*ue* estan usando algunos amigos del foro como reemplazo los 1n4148 se podraaaaaa......?.

gracias por tu tiempo en contestarme y dar tu opinion.......:estudiando:


----------



## cejas99

Hola compañeros!! He fabricado otra fuente, pero con algunos cambios, transformador EI-40, driver mas grande, para sacarle algunos watts de más, creo que ronda en 450-500 watts, para el transformador usé alambre awg25.
en la máxima tengo +- 47.3v, y en la minima +- 20v


----------



## milroc

Hola,mnicolau te molesto nuevamente una consulta arme la fuente anda perfecta cuando pueda sacar unas fotos las publico el problema que tengo es que calientan los electroliticos de salida,la estoy probando sin carga desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Cejas99, pero que buen laburo!! Te quedo muy bien!


----------



## mnicolau

Holas Carlos, esa era la idea.. dejar de lado los enormes, pesados y caros transformadores y por algo que, si bien es más dificil de armar y puede llevar más tiempo, tiene sus ventajas.

En reemplazo de los FR107 podés usar cualquier diodo rápido de 1[A] que consigas en la tienda, pueden ser UF4007 (son más rápidos, pero también más caros), otros pueden ser: 1N4936, BYT11/1000, BYV26C, BYV95C, y seguramente varios modelos más. El reemplazo por el 1N4148 no es recomendable...

Mauricio (cejas99) te ha quedado muy bien esa fuente, felicitaciones. Lo único, fijate si podés reforzar el bobinado b-c del driver para mayor seguridad a la hora de exigirle tanta potencia.

Milroc, hiciste algún cambio en los componentes? Colocaste los capacitores cerámicos? El inductor? De qué tensión son los electrolíticos?

Saludos


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR

@mnicolau, en este momento justo vos que aclaraste esto:fijate si podés reforzar el bobinado b-c del driver para mayor seguridad a la hora de exigirle tanta potencia. Te hago una consulta para una fuente conmutada de 800w que driver se deveria usar o que otra forma de accion de disparo deberia implementarse. 
Espero tu respuesta gracias.


----------



## milroc

Gracias mnicolau por responder,los electroliticos son de 63 volts el inductor son 40 vueltas  son 9 alambres de 0,20 las tenciones son equilibradas las ajuste a 31volts estan simetricas pero en vacio me calientan los electroliticos las resistencias de carga son de 2 vatios tanbien calientan,desde ya gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Doom, podrías usar un driver integrado, tipo IR2110 y mosfets.

Milroc, hiciste algún cambio en los componentes? Colocaste la snubber?
Las resistencias de carga es normal que calienten un poco, los electrolíticos no deberían.. tal vez son de baja calidad, con una ESR alta.

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

milroc dijo:


> Gracias mnicolau por responder,los electroliticos son de 63 volts el inductor son 40 vueltas son 9 alambres de 0,20 las tenciones son equilibradas las ajuste a 31volts estan simetricas pero en vacio me calientan los electroliticos las resistencias de carga son de 2 vatios tanbien calientan,desde ya gracias.


  Los capacitores estan al derecho?, cuando se calientan o estan dañados o su polaridad es incorrecta,en esta fuente no es tan critico lo del esr,yo he probado cualquier capacitor y anda bien!


----------



## chacarock

cejas99- muy buena la fuente, re profesional, te felicito, me encanto, ojala algun dia pueda fabricarme la mia

saludos


----------



## Tavo

Increíble trabajo Mnicolau!! realmente muchas felicitaciones, ahora comprendo lo que es dedicarse a FULL en electrónica!

Igual exelente trabajo cejas99, todo re prolijo, muy profesional.

Me está empezando a gustar esto de las fuentes SMPS; antes le tenía un poco de asco porque leí que algunas inyectan feos ruidos en amplificadores de audio, pero si se realiza un correcto filtrado a medida, problema solucionado.
Realmente, me quedé sin palabras, todavía veo las fotos y no lo puedo creer que lo hayan hecho ustedes!!! (si lo creo, es un decir.. je)

Muchos saludos a todos, y sigan así, aportando, esto es muy bueno para el foro. Excelentes proyectos.

Saludos a todos. Octavio.


----------



## BUSHELL

mnicolau dijo:


> En reemplazo de los FR107 podés usar cualquier diodo rápido de 1[A] que consigas en la tienda, pueden ser UF4007 (son más rápidos, pero también más caros)



Yo en cambio no consigo los dos UF4007. Consigo los FR107. Los UF son más rápidos (75 ns) que los FR107(500 ns). Si en la lista de materiales los pusiste expresamente, (los UF4007) es porque se necesitan así...lo entiendo. Pero...quizá los pueda reemplazar por los FR. No consigo nada más rápido.  Se puede amigo Mariano?

De otro lado, tampoco consigo los MUR840, ni SF54, ni MUR502. Solo consigo MUR410 que son de 4A. Explotarán? Es que no he podido terminar la fuente, por falta de esos bichos. Es para probar, mientras me los traen de la capital. Y ahora que estamos, estos diodos de esta parte, calientan mucho? Se necesita si o si el disipador? Es que quizá me consigan los SF54, que son de barrilito, no en TO220, y pienso que se dificultaría adosarlos a un radiador. Solo por preguntar, saber y aprender.

Gracias


----------



## cejas99

Jhonny DC dijo:


> Cejas99, pero que buen laburo!! Te quedo muy bien!





mnicolau dijo:


> Mauricio (cejas99) te ha quedado muy bien esa fuente, felicitaciones. Lo único, fijate si podés reforzar el bobinado b-c del driver para mayor seguridad a la hora de exigirle tanta potencia.
> 
> 
> Saludos





chacarock dijo:


> cejas99- muy buena la fuente, re profesional, te felicito, me encanto, ojala algun dia pueda fabricarme la mia
> 
> saludos





tavo10 dijo:


> Igual exelente trabajo cejas99, todo re prolijo, muy profesional.
> 
> 
> Realmente, me quedé sin palabras, todavía veo las fotos y no lo puedo creer que lo hayan hecho ustedes!!! (si lo creo, es un decir.. je)
> 
> Muchos saludos a todos, y sigan así, aportando, esto es muy bueno para el foro. Excelentes proyectos.
> 
> Saludos a todos. Octavio.


Muchas gracias por sus comentarios. el 90% de los componentes fueron reciclados de fuentes de pc malas, lo único que compré fueron los capacitores de salida y el regulador 7815 ahh y las borneras, esta fuente me salió muy barata 2 dólares.



BUSHELL dijo:


> Yo en cambio no consigo los dos UF4007. Consigo los FR107. Los UF son más rápidos (75 ns) que los FR107(500 ns). Si en la lista de materiales los pusiste expresamente, (los UF4007) es porque se necesitan así...lo entiendo. Pero...quizá los pueda reemplazar por los FR. No consigo nada más rápido.  Se puede amigo Mariano?
> 
> De otro lado, tampoco consigo los MUR840, ni SF54, ni MUR502. Solo consigo MUR410 que son de 4A. Explotarán? Es que no he podido terminar la fuente, por falta de esos bichos. Es para probar, mientras me los traen de la capital. Y ahora que estamos, estos diodos de esta parte, calientan mucho? Se necesita si o si el disipador? Es que quizá me consigan los SF54, que son de barrilito, no en TO220, y pienso que se dificultaría adosarlos a un radiador. Solo por preguntar, saber y aprender.
> 
> Gracias


Hola BUSHELL, te cuento que yo en vez de usar los UF4007 usé los FR104 y no noté la diferencias, para los diodos de salida usé unos reciclados de fuente de pc que son los F16C20C  son de 16 amp y 150 ns y ni entibian.


----------



## milroc

Gracias a los amigos por responder     Revise todo una y otra ves los electroliticos son nuevos las resistencias de 1K5 las compre de 2 vatios puede ser que el trafo este mal ,lo raro que no calienta ni vibra las tenciones son simetricas .gracias nuevamente seguire revisando


----------



## BUSHELL

cejas99 dijo:


> Hola BUSHELL, te cuento que yo en vez de usar los UF4007 usé los FR104 y no noté la diferencias, para los diodos de salida usé unos reciclados de fuente de pc que son los F16C20C  son de 16 amp y 150 ns y ni entibian.



Había pensado en eso. Pero los que decís tienen tres patas, son dos diodos unidos por el cátodo en un mismo encapsulado. ¿Usaste 4 o 2? Cómo hiciste?

Gracias de antemano, y me uno a felicitarte por tu nueva fuente. Bellìsima. Y con tu toque personal de las serigrafìas!!! ¿De què medidas quedò? Veo que no usaste la plaquita  en vertical.


----------



## cejas99

BUSHELL dijo:


> Había pensado en eso. Pero los que decís tienen tres patas, son dos diodos unidos por el cátodo en un mismo encapsulado. ¿Usaste 4 o 2? Cómo hiciste?
> 
> Gracias de antemano, y me uno a felicitarte por tu nueva fuente. Bellìsima. Y con tu toque personal de las serigrafìas!!! ¿De què medidas quedò? Veo que no usaste la plaquita  en vertical.



Hola, usé 4 diodos rectificadores, de cada uno usé solo dos patas queda de 8 amp, porque todos son "C" si hubiera conseguido un "A" se podría hacer un puente solo con dos uno "A" y uno "C".
La placa quedo de 96mm x 149mm, y la placa de control la ubique ahí mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

hola cejas 99...



> en vez de usar los UF4007 usé los FR104 y no noté la diferencias, para los diodos de salida usé unos reciclados de fuente de pc que son *los F16C20C son de 16 amp y 150 ns y ni entibian...*



No pude encontrar el datasheet de esos diodos de fuente de pc que decís... los supuestamente "F16C20C"

Otra cosa... Alguien me puede explicar eso de la velocidad del diodo rectificador? que se mide en "ns"... no entiendo mucho eso... Estoy necesitando diodos que funcionen por arriba de los 33kHz... es para una fuente electrónica de dicroicas...

muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

33[Khz] conmutan en unos 30[uS] aprox, cualquier diodo con un tiempo menor a ese va a servirte.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

aja... como es el tema...? cuanto menor [uS] mayor es la velocidad del diodo??

gracias por responder mnicolau!


----------



## NEO101

tavo10 dijo:


> aja... como es el tema...? cuanto menor [uS] mayor es la velocidad del diodo??
> 
> gracias por responder mnicolau!



La inversa de la frecuencia, es el período (se mide en segundos).

O sea, si hacés 1/33000 Hz   te da  3.03 x 10^-5 Segundos     (30,30 uS)

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, en realidad deberíamos tomar medio período no? aún así los diodos rápidos conmutan mucho más rápido que eso.

Por ejemplo los FR84 son de 8[A] y 150[nS] bastante más rápido de lo necesario, es válido usarlo para tu fuente de dicroica tavo.


----------



## Tavo

me recomiendan algún tipo de diodo (por favor, nomenclaturas) para este tipo. Es que sinceramente les digo, jamás trabajé con estos tipos de diodos, solo trabajé con los comunes, para fuentes lineales tradicionales; pero estos nunca. Por eso es que no tengo mucha idea sobre este tipo de componentes. Tengo un fuente SMPS de salida 12V 60W (5[A]) y necesito rectificarla, por eso necesito cuatro diodos rapidos. Pensaba ponerle unos MUR820 ¿Que piensan ustedes? Andarán estos??

Les comento porque en otro foro muy conocido hay cierta información sobre rectificar estas fuentes con RESULTADOS NEGATIVOS. Es decir, si no se aplica el tipo de diodo correcto en estas fuentes, no se logra todo su potencial, principalmente en Amperaje!

Leí que un gaucho intentó hacer lo que yo quiero hacer, le puso unos diodos rápidos, y midió con un tester; a la salida obtuvo correctamente los 12V, pero ni bien le puso una carga de 10W la fuente cayó a 8Volt y no entregaba amperaje... Es por eso que pongo mucho énfasis en esto. Luego midió amperaje y el tester marcó 0,28 amperes! O sea, no es nada facil rectificar una de estas fuentes.....

saludos!! y comenten...

PD: igual, de todos modos no me voy a dar por vencido, no me va a ganar una fuentecita SMPS. Quiero aprovechar todo su potencial para alimentar un amplificador... La potencia que pretendo obtener es 5 amper sobre 12V. Nada mas ni nada menos.


----------



## cejas99

tavo10 dijo:


> hola cejas 99...
> 
> 
> 
> No pude encontrar el datasheet de esos diodos de fuente de pc que decís... los supuestamente "F16C20C"
> 
> Otra cosa... Alguien me puede explicar eso de la velocidad del diodo rectificador? que se mide en "ns"... no entiendo mucho eso... Estoy necesitando diodos que funcionen por arriba de los 33kHz... es para una fuente electrónica de dicroicas...
> 
> muchas gracias, saludos!


Ahi esta el datasheet del diodo


----------



## Tavo

aja, muchas gracias!! 

¿¿esos son diodos conocidos o los encontraste por casualidad en esa fuente cejas??



mnicolau dijo:


> Claro, en realidad deberíamos tomar medio período no? aún así los diodos rápidos conmutan mucho más rápido que eso.
> 
> Por ejemplo los FR84 son de 8[A] y 150[nS] bastante más rápido de lo necesario, es válido usarlo para tu fuente de dicroica tavo.



gracias mnicolau! voy a tratar de conseguirlos...

PD: ¿No te molesta que te llame "Mariano"? no me gusta llamarte por tu nick.. jej

saludos!


----------



## cejas99

tavo10 dijo:


> aja, muchas gracias!!
> 
> ¿¿esos son diodos conocidos o los encontraste por casualidad en esa fuente cejas??



La mayoria de las fuentes de pc tienen este tipo de diodo,o otros con las mismas especificaciones


----------



## mnicolau

> PD: ¿No te molesta que te llame "Mariano"? no me gusta llamarte por tu nick.. jej



No.. claro que no me molesta, no hay drama.

Les dejo una foto de la smps de 1KW, cuando termine los archivos la subo...







Saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buen día.
mariano, viendo justo el post vi que terminaste de armar la fuente de 1kv, un amigo mio que tiene actividad en este foro me habia recomendado que viera este post, ya que yo en estos momentos tambien estoy con las smps.
Hablando de eso justo estoy armando una fuente de 850w en que mi amigo del foro por medio de mp me esta ayudando.
Te hago una consulta:
-No tuviste problemas con el inductor de entrada???, porque la mayoria de los que se encuentran ya sea en fuentes de teles, compus etc.... traen inductores de 1 o 0,6A, lo mismo en los lugares donde los venden como en elemon.
-que tipo de mosfets usaste, yo ya tengo algunas ideas pero de tenerlas a ir a comprarlas, donde al final tenes que buscar algun remplazo es otra coza.
y por ultimo que tipo de driver usaste yo trate de buscar el ir2110, pero lamentablemente no lo pude encontrar.

Espero tu respuesta gracias.

PD: yo estoy usando un nucleo E-55/21 material N87


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Alejandro, bienvenido al foro...

Al inductor de entrada hay que armarlo con alambre un poco más grueso y no habría problemas, además el consumo no es continuo en audio, con lo cual no sería necesario reforzarlo tanto tampoco.

Usé 4 mosfets IRF740, hay muchos modelos más que podrían utilizarse también. Si la estás armando half-bridge, deberían soportar 400[V] mínimo. El driver efectivamente, es un IR2110, de donde sos? yo tuve que mandarlo a pedir a Bs As.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Mariano, grande lo tuyo!!! Y justo tomaste la foto en el Hall de la fama!!! Ya es un ícono que te identifica.

No he terminado de armar la primera y ahora quiero ésta

Definitivamente, podria llamarte Mnicolau The Great!!


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR

Buen día.
Muchas gracias mariano, por lo menos me aclaraste algunas dudas, yo justo vivo en Buenos aires, de todas formas llame a ciertos lugares como Elemon y electronica diz (que son a los que mas recurro de vez en cuando) y no lo tenian al ir2110.

Espero tu respuesta gracias.

PD: si no se entiende mucho la cosa alejandro y yo somos compañeros de colegio y los dos estamos armando una fuente smps. Por eso de vez en cuando yo respondo por alejandro o el responde por mi.


----------



## milroc

Hola DOOM_DOMINATOR. aca lo tienen http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/ci.html ,sale 26,20 + iva suerte


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOOM_DOMINATOR dijo:


> Buen día.
> Muchas gracias mariano, por lo menos me aclaraste algunas dudas, yo justo vivo en Buenos aires, de todas formas llame a ciertos lugares como Elemon y electronica diz (que son a los que mas recurro de vez en cuando) y no lo tenian al ir2110.
> 
> Espero tu respuesta gracias.




Buscá en algunas de las ultimas páginas del hilo Amplificador clase D de 25 a 1250 Watts, que ahí dicen donde está.
Yo lo compré en Electrocomponentes a 4 dolares c/u, pero alguien puso otro sitio donde le venden a Electrocomponentes y dice valían la mitad.


----------



## mnicolau

Al IR2110 lo compré en Semak, 14$ cada uno.

Saludos


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR

buen día. 
disculpe que los moleste de vuelta pero, alguien tiene una idea de donde conseguir el SG6105. Busque en las paginas donde estaba el ir2110, menos en gm electronica, pero tampoco lo encuentro.
Si alguien me puede tirar una mano aca se lo agradeceria.


----------



## luisgrillo

Que tal mnicolau.

Te comento que la SPMS push-pull ya funciono, olvide algo super importante:

La frecuencia de conmutacion. 

Cuando saque los calculos los hice para a frecuencia de conmutacion del TL494 de 100Khz, pero olvide que en los calculos de la topologia push-pull la frecuencia en las bobinas primarias es la mitad de la del C.I. y me daba la mitad de las vueltas que me debia de dar, pero ya recalcule el transformador y me esta levantando 2 amplificadores Rotel con +-45Vcc uno con 2 bocinas 6*9 en paralelo de 70W cada una y en la otra tengo un subwoofer a 2 ohms de 350WRms.

Segun los calculos me esta drenando 31Vrms en 2 omhs que son 500W por cada ampli. pero no creo que sea el KW entero por que lo estoy rectificando con diodos MUR480., por que no he conseguir los mur1520.

Espero el diagrama de tu nueva fuente. Que topologia es? tiene cara de que es full-bridge


----------



## CAYSER

muy bien Mariano ,dices que esta fuente tiene de potencia de salida *1kw* y esto es con el mismo integrado TL494,muy bien amigo mmmmm  y me parece casi tiene el mismo prototipo de la anterior fuente smps,hojala pudiera compartir y me sumo al pedido de los demas compañeros si no es mucha molestia buena suerte mariano.


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh pequeño detalle Luis je, qué bueno que ya esté en marcha, ahora a compartirla! 

A esta smps la voy a subir cuando termine de probarla, en una de las pruebas que hice se dañaron los mosfets (dudo bastante de su procedencia), los compro en otro lado y vuelvo a probar unos cambios que le hice. La topología sigue siendo half-bridge pero estuve experimentando con mosfets en paralelo (por eso se ven 4). Los cálculos dan 1Kw usando núcleo EE42/21/20 a 300[Khz] y con 2 IRF740 por rama estaría cubierto el consumo. También se podría usar 1 sólo mosfet más grande tipo IRFP460, pero acá donde vivo están carísimos. Cuando tenga novedades les comento.

PD: no me había animado a probar el Rotel a 2 Ohm! le estás dando duro parece.. jaja.

Saludos


----------



## RORO

mariano ese cond de 1uf /250 por que tiene tantas patas , no he podido encontrarlo en mi pais


----------



## mnicolau

No roro, el capacitor tiene 2 pines nada más... Los otros pads que se ven debajo son para los puentes del driver.

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo

No la he querido subir por que tiene un ruido extraño en el transformador. 
Creo que es por que no lo barnice o no aprete muy bien los cables, pero es como un leves golpecitos que se escuchan en el nucleo.
Pero no creo que este muy mal por que la eficiencia esta por encima de 70%, ya que con un fusible de 3 amperes y los 166Vcd rectificador me esta alimentando bien, sin baja de voltage a los 2 rotel.

Te acuerdas la imagen que subi de el ampli rotel que hice, que le puse los transistores grandotototes?, ese es el que me mueve el bajo a 2 ohms.


----------



## saulsdr

Excelente aporte mnicolau, justo ahora estoy comprando los componentes para armar la fuente una vez la tenga les enviare mis resultados .

Por cierto ya estando el tema, se me ha ocurrido hacer una SMPS con topologia Buck debido a que estas no ocupan transformador, pero me he estado preguntando si sera lo suficiente estable como para alimentar cargas altamente variables como un amplificador o cosas por el estilo. Alguno de ustedes sabe si esto es posible?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola saulsdr, la topología buck al no usar transformador, se convierte en una pésima idea a la hora de alimentar amplificadores ya que no te provee aislación con la red. Es por esto que está limitada a tensiones de alimentación bajas del orden los 40[Vdc] aprox.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Si no consiguen el IR2110 no se podria hacer con transistores bipolares en configuracion push pull? O el IR2110 proporciona alguna aislacion como en el caso del driver?


----------



## Nilfred

Si, se puede hacer el driver con transistores, depende si es Hi-side necesitas la aislación, igual se puede hacer con transistores:
Ver el archivo adjunto 4413
Donde dice VN2222LL ponele 2N7000 o cualquier MOSFET-N barato.


----------



## AJL

Hola, bueno, se me presento un problema jeje 

Estoy haciendo esta fuente y ya bobine el transformador principal (ER42). Para eso use el doble de alambres de los que se recomendaban para el EE35, use 5x0,25mm en el primario y 10x0,25mm en el secundario, para tratar de sacarle mas potencia y aprovechar el nucleo.

El problema es con el inductor de salida... Tengo un nucleo toroidal de fuente de pc de 14mm de diametro interior, y haciendo cuentas, con el diametro del alambre de 2mm (10 de 0,25mm trensados) me alcanza para dar 50 vueltas máximo, y muy apretadas...

¿Que puedo hacer? ¿Es muy importante respetar esa cantidad de vueltas? ¿Se puede usar un nucleo para cada rama? ¿Usar otro tipo de nucleo? (Tengo varias U de ferrita y otros tipos de nucleos de ferrita).

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## carlitosferar

“Empecemos todo nuevamente “ (Les Luthiers).

Hola, como habíamos quedado hice una placa nueva, y para no pasar por lo mismo (De buscar la falla por todo el circuito) pregunto: 

*1*- Hay posibilidad de hacer pruebas por etapas:

a- Sin el driver - Sin la placa de control - Sin el transformador
b- Sin la placa de control - Sin el transformador
c- Sin el transformador
(Yo lo hice durante el desarme (a la inversa),y creo haber aislado la falla)

*2*- He visto varios comentarios respecto a la falta de espacio para el bobinado del transformador. Sin embargo, en los dos que hice me sobra sitio. ¿Se me estará escapando algún detalle?

½ Primario: 16 vueltas de 5 hilos de 0,20 mm (diámetro)
Secundario: 12 + 12 vueltas de 8 hilos de 0,20mm
½ Primario: 16 vueltas de 5 hilos de 0,20 mm
Terciario: 6 vueltas de 1 hilo de 0.60 mm

Muchas Gracias - Un Saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, es dificil hacer pruebas "por partes" en esta fuente, por el hecho de que la placa controladora se alimenta desde la salida de la fuente, esto implica que la fuente esté armada completa para poder funcionar. Lo que podrías llegar a probar aparte es la placa controladora, alimentándola por los pines que corresponde y viendo la forma de onda a la sailda.

Respecto a la cantidad de alambres, hay que usar la mayor cantidad posible, que entre en la ventana del núcleo, para mayor seguridad.

Hola AJL, los inductores de salida deben estar bobinados en el mismo núcleo si o si. Hacé la cantidad de vueltas que puedas, desconozco el valor de inductancia necesario y los cálculos usando fórmulas de distintos autores me dan valores bastante distintos entre sí...

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Mariano. Pensé que estaban todos de vacaciones.
Si !  La armé toda, pero no arranca. Nada calienta, nada se quema, Pero solo tengo 3V en la salida.
Gracias de todos modos seguiré mirando.


----------



## oscar5fg

El proyecto esta muy interesante y te felicito por los detalles, mi pregunta es la siguiente , tengo si no me falla la memoria un trafo de una fuente vija de compac y no trabaja en Half-Bridge, sino que con un solo transistor y teoricamente alcansa un poco mas de 250W (solo aprobechando media onda), y tego varios de tv de 29 que trabajan del mismo modo, mi pregunta es si es indiferente el modo para el que estaba funcionando, con Half-Bridge o Full-Bridge ya que tienen un tamaño interesante y me imagino que si se pudiera usar en Half-Bridge me daria mas del doble de potencia sin problema (mas de 500W) ya que son tres veces mas grandes que los de las fuentes atx , lo que no se son los datos exactos pero de haber posibilidades el fin de semana me pongo a buscarlo y empiezo con la reforma en pvc para alojar el trafo, desde ya muchas gracia por este aportazo para todos los fanaticos del audio y la electronica


----------



## Fogonazo

oscar5fg dijo:


> El proyecto esta muy interesante y te felicito por los detalles, mi pregunta es la siguiente , tengo si no me falla la memoria un trafo de una fuente vieja de compac ..........


Debes desarmar los núcleos de ferrita y verificar si poseen "Gap" o no.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/gap-transformadores-28659/


----------



## oscar5fg

gracias por la respuesta, lei la info y la verdad que no tenia ni idea la diferencia entre un trafo tipo flyback y uno para full bridge , cuando lo encuentre y lo desarme comento, una consulta mas, en el caso que tenga gap, no se puede gastar la ferrita hasta que quede plano y modificar el carretel para que quede sin el aire en el nucleo?, en el caso de que alguno ya halla resuelto el problema les agradeceria que comenten como les fue, la verdad que encontrar algun otro trafo de gran potencia se me hace dificil y de ser posible me gustaria aprobechar este que ya tengo porque la de las atx son un poco chicas para el uso que le pretendo dar   ,por otro lado hasta donde tengo entendido el rango de trabajo normal para este trafo creo que ronda los 45khz , la frecuencia de trabajo la limita solo los transistores o tambien la ferrita ? desde ya gracias por la info, espero ser en poco tiempo uno mas del clan de las fuentes smps


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Oscar, sí revisá páginas anteriores, han comentado ya que gastaron el núcleo hasta eliminarle el gap con resultados satisfactorios. Así que con paciencia y a darle lija...

La frecuencia va a depender del material con el que esté hecho el núcleo (siempre de ferrite, pero son distintas variedades y cambian los modelos), hay algunos que soportan mayor frecuencia que otros, están las hojas de datos de cada uno para sacar toda la info. Igualmente 45[Khz] no es un valor tan alto, podría subirse más seguramente.

Saludos


----------



## oscar5fg

Gracias por la pronta respuesta ,en estos dias compro las cosas que me hacen falta y comento como fue, tambien agrego que en la version que tengo que hacer voy a tener que modificar el secundario para hacer una derivacion ya que necesito dos tensiones simetricas, una de +-25( baja) y otra +-55( alta) para alimentar 3 amplificadores clase h que termine hace poco (dos canales normales y un sub)  
  Gracias una ves mas por la predisposicion


----------



## BUSHELL

He estudiado la forma de aprovechar los diodos ultrarapidos que vienen en las fuentes AT (y ATX), en esta fuente de Mnicolau. Ya se ha comentado antes al respecto, pero creo que con este diagrama se entenderá mejor.

Resulta que como no consigo diodos MUR840, ni ningún reemplazo viable (Deben soportar 5A o más) pues entonces, se pueden aprovechar los susodichos que vienen en las fuentes de PC. Segùn leì en sus datasheets, soportan hasta 30A (15A, cada uno, y en cada encapsulado vienen dos 15+15=30A). Por ejemplo el que conseguì hoy: STPS3045CW. Es un robusto encapsulado TO247.
Entonces, solo es conseguir tres bichos de estos (En cada fuente de pc vienen dos), y armarìa el puente de diodos tal como muestro en la imagen.

Si es viable, solo tendría que modificar un poquito la PCB, en el punto donde van estos diodos y listo. Y al ser tan robustos, no se necesitaria que estuviesen adosados a radiador alguno, ya que han dicho que esa parte apenas entibia.
Por favor, si estoy equivocado, me hacen saber antes que cometa un fatal error.


----------



## ricardodeni

BUSHELL revisaste el data de ese diodo?? te lo adjunto, pegale una mirada

saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL

psss..sì, sí que lo revisé...Qué me querés decir? ¿No sirve, ni como yo los pienso conectar? Mira mi esquema..

Gracias por tu orientaciòn, Ricardo.


----------



## mnicolau

Se quedan muy cortos en tensión admisible esos diodos, fue el problema que encontré al querer utilizarlos. La tensión mínima que deben soportar va en función de la relación de espiras, la tensión máxima en el primario del trafo y la tensión de salida.

Vdiodo > Vout + (Vin(max)/2) * (N2/N1)

Si encontrás de ese tipo de diodos dobles, que tengan la tensión necesaria, podés usar sólo 1 para rectificar ambas ramas en media onda. 

PD: el cálculo del inductor de salida me dió unos 150[uH] aprox.

Saludos


----------



## AJL

Hola nuevamente 

Bueno, puse a prueba por primera vez la fuente y tuve y sigo teniendo algunos problemas. Espero no aburrirlos con mi historia pero se que me pueden ayudar!! 

Lo primero que me paso fue que puse los diodos de salida al revez (use MUR1620 y al tener 3 patas me confundi) y se me invirtieron los voltajes por lo que se inflaron los 6 capacitores... Cambie los capacitores y los di vuelta, la fuente encendio y al mover el preset regulaba y todo, pero los E13007 calentaban MUCHO, entonces pense que al tener los voltajes al revez, estaba llegando el voltaje negativo al preset de la placa de control, por lo que hice un puentesito del pin 7 al 6 de la placa de control y corte la pista. Aun así siguen calentando mucho (al punto de no soportar 5 segundos con el dedo) las resistencias de 2K7 de la salida, los LM7x15 con sus resistencias de 470ohm, y los E13007.

Alguna idea de cual puede ser el problema? El voltaje de salida es bien simetrico, estable, y regula perfecto, el problema por ahora es el recalentamiento de esos componentes, que no se si es normal.
Les dejo fotos para que se guien un poco mas, como veran la placa esta hecha a pulso y fibron indeleble por lo que pueden haber errores (ya arregle varios )

http://img14.imageshack.us/i/img0114uq.jpg/

http://img683.imageshack.us/i/img0116e.jpg/

http://img195.imageshack.us/i/img0117yt.jpg/

Saludos y graciass


----------



## FELIBAR12

AJL dijo:


> Hola nuevamente
> 
> Alguna idea de cual puede ser el problema?


Lo primero que hay que hacer es dejar los diodos de salida como debe ser,revisar a conexion del driver,porque no todos son iguales y revisar el pcb exaustivamente.
Una vez me paso un problema similar, arme el inductor de salida mal y me daba los voltajes al reves!

Y por supuesto, el transformador principal, ese si debe estar bien hecho!

Creo que he hecho una docena de transformadores (por mi poca experiencia) porque en mi caso los recalentamientos provienen de ahi.Cuando se calientan los transistores sin carga alguna... el transformador mal bobinado! desarmar y volver a armar. Cero calentamientos-voltajes desequilibrados! desarme y corrija.  Alambres muy gruesos-calentamiento seguro!  desarme y corrija........ Ando como en el circulo de ensayo y error!   la penultima vez que lo arme salio perfecto, simetrico, no recalentaba los transistores,pero ahora se calentaba el EI33!   La ultima vez quedo vibrando horriblemente y recalentaba los transistores muy rapidamente. Me juega sucio el condenao!!


 Bueno aprovecho para hacer una pregunta:


Es obligatorio que al armar el transformador principal los alambres queden bien puestos sobre el carrete? es decir que no quede ninguno montado sobre otro?

o mejor, alguien ha tenido problemas cuando esta enrrollado a la "loca"? (logicamente respetando el numero de espiras).

Porque me parece un poco engorroso enrrollar el secundario del transformador con sus 10 alambres(5 por cada rama) y que no queden montados unos encima de otros.

Estaria bien tranzarlo como si fuera un cable para que fuera mas bien un solo alambre "grueso" como el de la foto?


----------



## AJL

Hola!

El tema de los voltajes al revez, es solo eso, da el positivo donde tiene que dar el negativo, nada mas... no creo que cause mas problemas. Lo que si puede ser que cause recalentamiento es el tema del driver, aunque lo revise mil veces y segui bien todas las pistas en la fuente de la que lo saque, pero no se... lo voy a revisar de vuelta por las dudas!

El transformador principal supongo que esta bien bobinado porque los voltajes dan bien simetricos y no se calienta nada.

Si alguien tiene mas ideas que las diga! jeje

Gracias!


----------



## milroc

Hola amigos,tengo un problema con la fuente la enciendo anda 1 segundo y vuela unos de los transistores revise todo cambie los diodos los electrolitricos de 1uF revise los transistores c945 y esta todo bien, revise los diodos FR107 y estan bien,agradeceria cualquier ayuda.Desde ya gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Pero.. probaste con la lámpara serie? o conectaste directo en la 1º prueba?
Está con carga la fuente? Comentá un poco más lo que hiciste...

AJL, solucionaste el problema? Tema pcb... muy importante la prolijidad, te debe estar jugando en contra así como lo tenés hecho.

Saludos


----------



## milroc

Hola,mnicolau,gracias por responder te cuento la fuente andubo de primera la pruebo todo bien al otro dia me empezo con el problema lo hace sin carga y no probe con la lampara en serie mas tarde si consigo otro transistor la probare con la lampara y te cuento nuevamente gracias.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Hay que revisar BIEN la conexion del transformador driver,ya se ha hablado de explosiones por ese pequeño detalle.Lo importante es que los secundarios esten conectados en contra fase (los punticos en el diagrama).Para esto los bobinados deben estar enrrollados en direciones opuestas(cosa que no se ve en un trafo de fuente atx),pero entonces lo que debe hacerse es invertir la polaridad de uno de esos secundarios(en la placa).De esta manera no se "lastima" a los transistores de potencia.


----------



## oscar5fg

Que tal amigos del foro, les comento que yo antes de armar la fuente desde cero decidí probar los componentes modificados en la fuente original ( trafo y toroide ) para descartarlos de una posible falla cuando los pase en la placa nueva, modifique también la rectificación y el filtrado del secundario en conjunto con la etapa de regulación para +-50 por lo que el secundario del trafo lo hice a 15+15, la verdad es que me quede muy sorprendido por lo estable del circuito , ya hace un día que lo estoy probando con dos amplificadores de 150 rms. En esta semana si hago tiempo hago el pcb y subo fotos con la fuente terminada.
Antes de mudar los componentes quería hacer algunas pruebas para no estropear la placa nueva y una de ellas era el toroide, ya que no tenía muy en claro su función en el circuito , lo que hice fue conectar los dos bobinados en fase ( los dos con el punto mirando hacia el trafo ) y el resultado fue mucha dificultad para regular el voltaje de salida con calentamiento en los tr. 13007 y un claro aumento del consumo acusado por la serie y aun con poca carga, sin carga se escucha que la fuente se prende y se apaga por superar el voltaje fijado con la simple auto oscilación de arranque. Otra de las cosas que hice fue sacarle algunas espiras a una bobina del toroide, por lo cual se perdió la simetría en la fuente, ya sea con carga o sin carga, y por mas pocas espiras que sean, esto me pareció interesante ya que si no me falla la memoria a alguien ya le paso, yo trence cinco alambres y después los bobine a los dos en paralelo en el toroide y me quedo extremadamente estable ( +- 0.2 v. con carga variable en la rama no regulada) . 
De estas pruebas dedusco que el toroide es un filtro paso bajo que regula el voltaje de salida del trafo (que en mi caso es de 62v. de pico) al voltaje de salida a regular ( en mi caso 50v.) . Otra de las cosas que dedusco que al estar bien bobinado ambos arrollados en el toroide garantiza una buena simetría en la fuente, lo que no me queda muy en claro es como funciona , por lo que les agradecería si alguno tiene la respuesta.
Les doy gracias a todo el foro y admiro tanta inteligencia colectiva, en especial a mariano por su diseño que no lo he podido hacer por falta de tiempo pero en esta semana me pongo en campaña para terminar esta preciosura conmutada ja ja. La verdad que sin ver su diseño no me hubiera animado a meterle mano tan profundamente a una de estas fuentes, acepto cualquier comentario y aclaro que todo lo expuesto es en base a mi experiencia personal con esta fuente y las deducciones que saque con pruebas que hice. 
A y una pregunta para ajl, mirando estas fotos me surgio una duda



http://img14.imageshack.us/i/img0114uq.jpg/

http://img683.imageshack.us/i/img0116e.jpg/




por casualidad ese es un trafo de fuente de pc o de tv, te pregunto por el brindaje de cobre que tiene alrededor me llamo la atencion, si es de tv le tenes que sacar el "Gap" que segun me dijeron en el foro no funciona con este tipo de fuente, en cuanto a la desproligidad " a los he visto mas ebrios " ( para los amantes de los simpsons) ja ja...  
saludos y suerte


----------



## AJL

> AJL, solucionaste el problema? Tema pcb... muy importante la prolijidad, te debe estar jugando en contra así como lo tenés hecho.


Hola mnicolau, el problema parece haberse solucionado, porque cuando le pongo carga deja de calentar , ni siquiera se entibia jaja. Por ahora esta andando perfecto.



> A y una pregunta para ajl, mirando estas fotos me surgio una duda


Hola oscar5fg, si efectivamente es un nucleo de fuente de televisor, pero el blindado ese se lo hice yo y le pegue de vuelta esa calcomania amarilla que lo envuelve .
Y si, el gap hay que sacarselo, yo lo lije hasta que quedara bien plano y listo, funciona perfecto!

Saludos!


----------



## carlitosferar

oscar5fg dijo:


> con calentamiento en los tr. 13007 y un claro aumento del consumo acusado por la serie y aun con poca carga, sin carga se escucha que la fuente se prende y se apaga por superar el voltaje fijado con la simple auto oscilación de arranque.


 
Me parece que es lo mismo que me pasa a mí……….Adjunto video con audio!
Si encuentras ó, encuentran la solución no dejes/en de comentar……..
Muchas gracias
PD: Yo nunca le conecte carga alguna. Lo digo, pues veo muchos comentarios al respecto.


----------



## mnicolau

AJL, muy raro, pero bueno mejor así entonces...

Podrías describir cómo lijaste el núcleo? Me intriga mucho.. ja nunca probé hacerlo.

Cariltos, no estará partido el núcleo no? se rompió y lo pegaste? Probaste armar otro? La vez que me pasó algo así, era ese el problema.

Oscar felicitaciones y bienvenido a las smps 

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Les cuento que una vez la encendi sin las resistencias a la salida de 2,7k y se encendia y apagaba como un oscilador. Despues probe con unas de un valor mas alto por lo de la discipacion y pasa lo mismo,esas resistencias son supremamente importantes para que la fuente encienda y se mantenga,pero no pueden ser altas

En cuanto a ese sonido tan HORRIBLE! siempre me pasa cuando pongo un inductor que tal vez no soporta la frecuencia de swicheo y se satura.Como yo no lograba equilibrarla probe a poner inductores individuales para cada rama,pero con tan mala suerte de producir esos "sonidos"`.Para esa prueba monte unos de color verde,que por lo visto quedan descartados.

Despues monte unos inductores amarillos pero muy pequeños y cuando ponia carga se recalentaban muchisimo teniendo alambre grueso,y no solo eso, se caia el voltaje.

Desesperado por los malos resultados, monte unos inductores pequeños de color azul y ohh sorpresa! no chirrea la fuente, no se cae el voltaje y no se calientan para nada.

asi que cuidado con los inductores que montan!


----------



## AJL

mnicolau dijo:


> AJL, muy raro, pero bueno mejor así entonces...
> 
> Podrías describir cómo lijaste el núcleo? Me intriga mucho.. ja nunca probé hacerlo.
> 
> Saludos



Jaja, si es raro, pero asi funciona bien. Sobre lo de lijar el nucleo, lo habia contado en el post de "El GAP en los transformadores", igual te lo pongo aca:


			
				AJL dijo:
			
		

> yo lime un nucleo de televisor ER42 que tenia gap, y no es muy dificil... cuesta porque es MUY duro el ferrite pero se puede. Con una lija de grano 60 sobre una superficie plana (mesada) y darle hasta que quede bien parejo, y despues con una lija 180 lo terminas de enparejar. Por lo menos a mi me quedo bien liso y hace perfecto contacto toda la superficie.



Saludos!


----------



## carlitosferar

mnicolau dijo:


> AJL,
> Cariltos, no estará partido el núcleo no? se rompió y lo pegaste? Probaste armar otro? La vez que me pasó algo así, era ese el problema.
> Saludos


 
Gracias Mariano........Lamentablemente ese tampoco es el problema, es el 3er transformador que armo, (Los núcleos etán impecables, en comentarios anteriores hay fotos) y TODOS hacen lo mismo.



FELIBAR12 dijo:


> En cuanto a ese sonido tan HORRIBLE! siempre me pasa cuando pongo un inductor que tal vez no soporta la frecuencia de swicheo y se satura.


 
Gracias FELIBAR12

Por ahí creo que van los tiros. Pero no sabría que modificar. Lo hice de acuerdo a las especificaciones originales:

Inductor de salida 35+35 Espiras en núcleo amarillo.

PD: Menos mal que no vivo de esto!!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Ustedes creen que sería lo mismo si uso un nucleo con la columna central redonda que cuadrada?

Tengo unas fuentes SMPS de 24V grandes y el nucleo que poseen puede ser del tipo ETD49. Pero para sacar una potencia de más de 600W no creo que los 13007 alcanzen.

Ya vere como me las arreglo para montarme mi fuentesita.

PD: Mnicolau, ¿Puedo modificar tu PCB para poder alojar mi nucleo y los componentes extras?

Saludos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Todo un misterio entonces, los toroides amarillos nunca me han dado problemas. No se recalientan ni tampoco tengo caidas de tensión. El capacitor de 1uF poliester? está en buenas condiciones? Probaste otro? no suelen fallar pero...

Ya en última instancia, viendo todos los problemas que tuviste y la dificultad en encontrar una solución... yo armaría una smps nueva, manteniendo sólo el transformador (ya que comentaste que armaste varios), diodos de salida y componentes que veas en perfectas condiciones. Cambiá todo del lado del primario, incluido driver (si es que no probaste otros) y demás componentes que no hayas probado de cambiar. No realices ningún cambio, mantené todos los valores como están. Es una fuente super confiable, arranca de una y salvo un corto en la salida, no falla. No deberías tener tantos problemas.

AJL, no había visto la descripción de lo que hiciste, lo voy a tener en cuenta, gracias.

Saludos y suerte...

PD: Tacatomon, el problema en querer aumentar la potencia pasa por el driver. Así como está no va a soportar mucho más, debido al devanado "b-c" ya que toda la corriente del primario del trafo pasa por él. Tendrías que ver si podés reforzarlo, o modificar esa etapa. Cualquier núcleo puede usarse, siempre y cuando no tenga el gap.


----------



## carlitosferar

Estimado Mariano: Mi inoperancia ya me está dando vergüenza. Si no fuese por tu permanente atención, ya la hubiese tirado al cajón de los trastos para reciclaje.
1ro cambiaré ese capacitor (Tal como me sugieres).
De lo contrario, aceptaré tu 2da alternativa (Si consigo todos los componentes nuevos).
Aprovecho para preguntar: el Cap. de 10uF (Detrás del transformador, y a la derecha de los MJE) ¿Va conectado al disipador no?
Y bueno otra vez: GRACIAS.
Un saludo……….


----------



## mnicolau

No hay que rendirse, el riesgo con el reciclado de componentes es que pueden pasar estas cosas, algún componente en mal estado interno que mete problema y es dificil de identificar. Me pasó hace poco en un amplificador, un capacitor cerámico, a simple vista estaba bien, la capacidad era correcta según el multímetro pero me lo hacía oscilar. Estuve renegando bastante hasta encontrar ese problema, lo cambié por uno nuevo y salió andando...

El capacitor que decís es de 10nF y se conecta al disipador. Lo que hace es impedir que el disipador se transforme en una "antena" que pueda irradiar las frecuencias de conmutación de la SMPS. Me ha pasado ya, mi viejo se quejaba de que algunas radios que escuchaba (AM) se tapaban con ruido cada vez que encendía la fuente JA.

Saludos


----------



## oscar5fg

Que tal amigos del foro,le traigo un articulo mas de rompiendo para aprender ja ja, les comento que haciendo algunas pruebas más, decidí probar que pasaba si cambiaba el trafo de la fuente de PC reformada que hasta ahora viene funcionando bien por una de tv que le había quitado el gap y rebobine para los voltajes nuevos, la fuente arranco sin calentar ni el trafo y tampoco los tr 13007, pero el inconveniente que tengo es un sonido raro en el trafo , como un chillido, (no muy fuente pero notorio), el cual desaparece cuando le pongo carga constante (lámpara de 100W. 220v. entre +-50v. en mi caso), y empeora cuando le pongo carga pulsante ( amplificador con música electrónica) mi gran inconveniente es que tengo mi amado osciloscopio fuera de servicio por falta de repuestos, mi sospecha es que el trafo por alguna razón deforma la onda cuadrada de entrada, y el inductor no trabaja adecuadamente, por ese motivo y en consecuencia la regulación del voltaje es mala y comienza a auto oscilar.
  Ya probé con otros inductores y el resultado es el mismo, poniéndole el trafo de PC reformado funciona ok, que piensan que puede pasar?, cambia algo mas aparte del gap que yo no sepa? me abre equivocado en algo cuando hice el trafo?.
   La verdad que es una lástima si no puedo aprovechar semejante trafo, por lo demás descartando el ruido funciona bien, voltaje simétrico y constante y la eficiencia arriba le los 90% , solo es ese ruido molesto, si no fuera que se que es por mal funcionamiento lo dejaría así.
  gracias mariano por la Bienvenida y espero que no te moleste que halla usado tu  espacio para comentar algunas pruebas que hice con la fuente, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

oscar5fg dijo:


> Que tal amigos del foro,......


Eso que comentas parece una oscilación del circuito de regulación de tensión de salida, esta oscilación sería el "Chillido".
Tal vez debas cambiar la constante de tiempo del circuito de control de tensión.


----------



## oscar5fg

Gracias por el consejo Fogonazo, estuve probando cambiando la frecuencia del oscilador del ic de control y tambien probando con otros metodos( divisor resistivo y zener) para hacer regular al ic a +50v, el que mejor me funciono fuen con zener.

 Al cambiar la frecuencia de oscilacion no me soluciona el problema con el trafo de tv, pero si empisa a hacer ruido el trafo de pc que hasta ahora funcionaba perfecto, sera que vendra por hay el problema?, cuales son los margenes seguros en frecuencia para hacer pruebas?


----------



## Fogonazo

oscar5fg dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo Fogonazo, estuve probando cambiando la frecuencia del oscilador del ic de control y tambien probando con otros metodos( divisor resistivo y zener) para hacer regular al ic a +50v, el que mejor me funciono fuen con zener.
> 
> Al cambiar la frecuencia de oscilacion no me soluciona el problema con el trafo de tv, pero si empisa a hacer ruido el trafo de pc que hasta ahora funcionaba perfecto, sera que vendra por hay el problema?, cuales son los margenes seguros en frecuencia para hacer pruebas?


*NO* debes tocar la frecuencia de oscilación del PWM, la oscilación que comento es una "Indeseable" que se genera sobre el circuito de control de tensión


----------



## oscar5fg

si, puede ser, lo que a mi todavia no me queda muy claro porque con la fuente de pc no lo hace, en los picos de consumo de un amplificador se nota con un led (que puse con dos espiras en el trafo) , que parpadea cuando sesa el pico de consumo, y con la fuente de pc no lo hace, es constante , pareciera que en el pico el ic de control sobre corrige la caida de tencion y cuando cesae pico, el voltage de salida sobre pasa los 50v. y el ic de control cesa la oscilacion por una milesima de segundo, y al oscilar nuevamente se escucha un leve sonido como de un golpe en el trafo , que es el mismo sonido que hace cuando arranca la fuente, puede ser que si el trafo deforma la onda que posteriormente llega al inductor este no pueda filtrar correctamente , me refiero a que no responda incrementando el voltage de salida proporcionalmente con el ancho de pulso, sino que lo haga de golpe y no por decirlo de alguna manera de forma lineal, porque se me ocurre que si esto pasara, el control de tencion tendria mucha ganancia. 
  desde ya gracias por su tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo

oscar5fg dijo:


> si, puede ser, lo que a mi todavia no me queda muy claro porque con la fuente de pc no lo hace, ....


Estás seguro de haber eliminado totalmente el "GAP", tal vez te quedo alguna de las piezas apoyando mal contra la otra.


----------



## oscar5fg

Si, almenos toca toda la superficie, estuve haciendo un par de pruebas mas y creo que descubri el problema, creo que estoy saturando el nucleo del trafo, le baje la tencion de linea con un variac -30v y mejoro mucho, desarme el trafo de tv y le agregue seis espiras mas al primario y casi desaparecio todo el problema, , ya no hace mas ruidos raros, lo que no se como se puede hacer opara calcular el primario ya que no tengo ningun dato del nucleo y no se cuanto puede influir que le haya quitado el gap , el primario tenia originalmente 48 vueltas


----------



## mnicolau

oscar5fg dijo:


> espero que no te moleste que halla usado tu  espacio para comentar algunas pruebas que hice con la fuente, saludos.



No hay drama Oscar, al contrario...

Qué diámetro tiene la columna central del trafo? cuántas espiras estás haciendo en el primario?


----------



## oscar5fg

Iniciado por carlitosferar : 
Me parece que es lo mismo que me pasa a mí……….Adjunto video con audio! 


Que tal carlitosferar , te hago una pregunta, por ese ruido que escucho en el video me surjen tres dudas:

1)En la pata 5 del tl 494 el capacitor que esta es del valor indicado?( 1 nf) , al igual que en la pata 6 ( resistencia 6k8 ), porque pareciera que la fuente arranca pero el el pwm estaria oscilando a muy baja freciencia. 

2)Que tension tenes en la salida cuando lo pones con la serie?,

3)Te llega el voltage de la salida de la fuente al preset de 100k a treves de la r 6.8k que se conecta con la pata 6 del modulo de control ? 

  y mariano el trafo que tengo tiene17mm. y es redondo no cuadrado, alto 51,5mm. , ancho 49mm. profundo 17mm.

en este momento estoy con 44 espiras (22+22), Antes estaba con 38 espiras ( 20+18) , le puse mas en la primera porque los de pc estaban bobinados asi ( 24+16) 

Gracias de antemano mariano...


----------



## luisgrillo

@oscar5fg

Con ese valor de Ct y Rt el circuito estaria oscilando a 160Khz, nada bajo como dices tu.

Por que bobinaste el transformador con 44 espiras? las fuentes de PC estan bobinada con tantas vueltas por que trabajan al rededor de 30Khz, pero la frecuencia que estas usando es mucho mas elevada, asi que lo unico que lograras aumentando las espiras sera un incremento bastante crucial en el flujo de dispercion el en nucleo, por lo que subira el ruido, las perdidas en la red Snubber, y una pesima eficiencia en la SPMS copleta.


----------



## mnicolau

Claro... no sólo la frecuencia está bastante más alta que en una ATX, sino que además, con el diámetro de 17[mm] de tu núcleo, tenés el doble de sección efectiva que el EI33 presente en las fuentes de pc, con lo cual 44 espiras es elevadísimo...

El cálculo me dá unas 15 espiras en el primario, con una Bmax segura de 1500[G]

Saludos


----------



## oscar5fg

Yo lo que comentaba es que carlitosferar chequeara esos componentes, ya que en el video que el subio se escuchaba un silvido y mucho consumo en la serie, y hace mucho tiempo yo probando le baje la la frecuencia a una fuente de pc y me hacia lo mismo.

En cuanto al trafo la verdad que no tengo mucha experiencia en calculos con este tipo de fuente, ya le agarrare la mano , con las 44 espiras funciona estable, sin cosas rarras,con 38 funcionaba igual pero con ruido en el nucleo que ya comente arriba, con 15 espiras calientan los tr 13007 a 70 grados en poco mas de dos minutos y hace ruido de nuevo, en que le estare herrando, el trafo de pc tiene el primario con las especificaciones tuya y no tengo ningun problema, es solo con el de tv. 

Gracias a luisgrillo y a mnicolau por el interes.


----------



## alejandrow999

oscar5fg: tal vez la diferencia entre el trafo de PC y el de TV venga definida por el material.
Los núcleos pueden tener características magnéticas diferentes según su aplicación original.


----------



## oscar5fg

les comento una cosa, ahora me pasa lo mismo que ajl, calienta sin carga, cuando le pongo carga deja de calentar, los voltajes son estables y simetricos, pero cuando le bajo el volumen al ampli empieza a calentar otra ves, yo tambien pienso que talves es otro material , por otra parte bajo un poco la eficiencia


----------



## BUSHELL

Hummm...aún lo logro hacer andar la fuente y pues como ya estoy cansado de insistir....

Yo uso un bombillo en serie de 60W. Tan pronto conecto, el bombillo se prende pleno, pleno, indicando que algo anda mal...
El driver, lo saqué de una fuente AT (NO ATX) Mejor dicho, todos mis componentes vienen de fuentes AT. El único driver que encontré EE16, tenía una disposición de patitas un tanto diferentes a las del mnicolau, pero al fin dí con ellas y conecté todo bien.
Iba a ensayar con otro driver que encontré, que tenía la misma disposición de patitas que las posteadas, pero no me cupo, pues es un EE19, más grande. Así que lo descarté.
El NTC, me lo hallé también en fuentes AT. Espero que el bicho ese que parece un capacitor, pero negro, sea una NTC. Por lo menos, va en la misma posición que en el diagrama de Mariano.

Los transistores, también los hallé en dichas fuentes. Son TO220 y los testié antes de montarlos. No son los 13007, pero son equivalentes.

Mi trafo EE33, se me partió, pero lo pegué con pegaloca, la gotita, cianocrialato o como sea llame. No creo que sea motivo para que no arranque..o sí? Leí en el post, que con ellos partidos y pegados, quizá halla ruidos, pero arranca.

Me intriga que el primario del driver de Mnicolau, tenga su "centro" en un extremo. En todos los que he visto, tienen el punto medio, justo ahí, en el centro, pues se ven dos cablecitos. 

Cuando no arranca, y la serie se prende plena, es problema de qué? Ya he revisado hasta la saciedad, pistas unidas o cortos. El inductor de entrada, lo saqué de una fuente AT muy vieja, y es igual al de Mnicolau.

Puedo acomodar un driver EE19 de fuente AT, aunque sea "volando"? es que no me cabe. O...TIENE que ser EE16?

No se ha comentado antes, pero el punto "P" del diagrama, aunque el el pcb tenga una pista, no va. Antes dudé de esto, pero ya me dijeron que no va, por lo tanto no me preocuparé de ello.

No olvidé los puentes: Dos en la placa grande y dos en la plaquita en vertical.


Gracias por su generosa ayuda.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Otra vez yo!

Con respecto a un comentario que hice mas atras, se me olvido decir que en las primeras pruebas que hice use un toroide en vez del EI33.Producia un ruido molesto sin carga pero lo quite apretando los alambres,entonces como no quedo simetrico lo rearme lo mejor que pude,apretado y todo pero ahora cuando le ponia carga producia un ruido espantoso como de esos encendedores electricos de cocina y calentaban exageradamente los transistores.Cambie los capacitores de salida y se solucionaron todos esos problemas en un 90% porque el ruido seguia ahi. Se mantenia bastante bien con carga y todo.......Paso el tiempo y quise probar con con EI33 y ya no hacia ruido!!,totalmente silenciosa!

Ahora si sigue la historia que esta mas atras!! 

Definitivamente es muy cierto lo que dijo Ejtagle una vez acerca de las SMPS ,es muy dificil armar una fuente con un transformador del que no se tienen datos para hacer los calculos pertinentes,tendria que estar uno de suerte,que el numero de vueltas del primario sea el adecuado para que no se caliente NADA.

Para BUSHELL, los driver de fuente ATX tienen el centro de su primario en un extremo(al menos los que yo he visto).Los driver de fuente AT varian un poco,empezando por su nucleo,he visto unos alargados con un monton de letras.Me di la tarea de averiguar la disposicion de pines de los driver y ando haciendo una tabla para tenerlos identificados, porque descubri un sitio donde reparan fuentes de pc y tienen una caja llena de placas dañadas con componentes,entonces compre varias para hacer reciclaje y ver el tema de los driver. Ese trafito pequeño por lo general es un EE16, nunca he visto uno EE19.Son 3 pines en el primario y 5 en el secundario. Si esto no es asi, posiblemente tengas en tus manos un trafo para una fuente flyback de 5v auxiliar.

Ahh por cierto, todos los nucleos EI33 que tenian las placas esas del reciclaje se rompieron, que tristeza!


----------



## carlitosferar

mnicolau dijo:


> No hay que rendirse,


Gracias (Una Mas)


oscar5fg dijo:


> Que tal carlitosferar , te hago una pregunta, por ese ruido que escucho en el video me surjen tres dudas:


 
Gracias Oscar por interesarte:
Desde ya que haré todo lo que dices (Mañana, pues es la 01:30AM).
La situación cambio un poco.
Hay un dato por demás TONTO pero, como es imperceptible a la vista, tal vez le pase a alguien más: Cuando fui a cambiar el capacitor que me indicó Mariano vi un exagerado movimiento de los pines de la placa de control. 
De tanto poner y sacar, se habían cortado las pistas.
Ante tamaño descubrimiento pensé que ya podía gritar Eureka….. Pero no…..
La situación actual es: el ruido disminuyo pero no del todo – La serie se apaga inmediatamente –NADA calienta. Pero en las salidas tengo: 
En la de los supuestos +-15 : +6 -15
En las otras +6-6
Cambie 3 TL 494, 2 transformadores, y los C945. Lo único que no consigo para cambiar es otro driver igual.
Mañana les cuento:cabezon:
Un Saludo


----------



## oscar5fg

Que tal, soy yo de nuevo, les tengo una buena noticia, empecé desde cero partiendo de otra atx y pude hacer funcionar la fuente con un trafo de tv quitándole el gap y siguiendo la recomendación de mariano y luisgrillo con respecto al primario, todo ok, sin ruidos, simétrico, estable, nada calienta, eficiencia por arriba de los 90%.
  Gracias a todos por darme una mano, y de poder ayudar estoy a su entera disposición, como dice mariano, "no hay que rendirse" miren yo, tuve que cambiar toda la fuente pero salió andando, les comento que antes estuve usando partes de fuente at, y ahora de fuente atx , luego con más tiempo me fijo pieza por pieza que es lo que fallaba.


----------



## luisgrillo

Pues viendo que muchos estan teniendo problemas con la fuente voy a postear una un poco mas sencilla una con topologia push-pull, a la que le he podido sacar un poco mas de 600W con 2 mosfet irfp450.
Solo denme chansa de hacer el esquematico en la compu y lo subo.
Ami tampoco me funciono la fuente de mnico y fue por el trafo driver, no consegui el que aqui describen, consegui uno con 5 pines de entrada y 5 de salida, pero no me funciono.

En un rato mas lo subo.


----------



## oscar5fg

Que tal luisgrillo, a mi me gusta la idea de full-bridge con mosfet, pero por ahora esta fuera de mi alcance, la verdad que la fuente de mnico funciona muy bien cuando queda a punto, el unico problema es que cada uno tiene materiales diferentes para trabajar, pero bueno, cuando sale andando es un orgullo.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Yo logre armar una half bridge de unos 500w con un par de irfp460 pero como siempre la regulacion no me trabaja,cuando la tenga dominada la comparto con ustedes


----------



## mnicolau

Para aquellos que usen núcleos más grandes y pretendan sacar mayor potencia, deberían reforzar el devanado b-c del driver. Si desarman uno (practicamente todos los que vi son iguales), despegan ambas "E" y quitan la primer capa de cinta aislante, se van a encontrar con lo siguiente:







Como pueden ver, dicho devanado afortunadamente está arriba de todo, con lo cual desueldan el extremo final, quitan las espiras, agregan algunos alambres más de calibre similar en paralelo y vuelven a hacer la misma cantidad de espiras y en el mismo sentido. Pegar ambas mitades nuevamente y listo el driver reforzado.

Sería bueno que armen primero la fuente con el driver original sin modificar, una vez que la smps funcione correctamente, pasan al reforzado del mismo.

PD: Felibar, esos mosfets son unas bestias de 18[A] cada uno.. los estás desaprovechando demasiado. Podrías usar algo tipo IRF740 de 10[A] y tenés de sobra todavía, a mucho menor precio.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

yo tengo una duda: ¿como puedo saber que deadtime tengo para no arriesgar quemar lo mosfets? No tengo osciloscopio

Trataté de engendrar un hibrido entre la parte de control de la fuente de mnicolau y la parte de salida de la fuente de 400W de la revista elektor a ver que coso sale.

saludos


----------



## gon12

Hola una pregunta , a la mayoría le va a parecer re obvio , el transformador hay que barnizarlo para evitar ruidos y caídas de tensión no ?.
Por que  he tratado de hacer varias fuentes y siempre tengo el mismo problema de ruidos y caída de tensión , todos los transformadores que vi están barnizados y me parece que debería barnizarlo desde ya muchas gracias saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

No suelo hacerlo, ya que de vez en cuando los modifico. Hasta ahora no tuve ningún problema, aunque debería hacerse el barnizado.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Saludos...

Bueno, acabo de hacer un pequeño cambio en mi fuente. Me conseguí otro driver, esta vez de fuente ATX y ahora no me prende la serie...o sea que por ahí estaba la cosa. Los drivers de fuentes de AT, es mejor que no se usen. Algo tienen que no andan. En fin.
Pero no tengo voltaje a la salida aún. 
Quise desarmar otro transformador EE33, pero aún lno logro darle al truqui para desarmarlo y que salga ileso. Siempre se me rompen. Ya he roto tres Yo los pongo en agua hirviendo varios minutos en plena ebullición y allí, en el agua, se me rompen. El excesivo calor los rompe. Y ni hablar de tratar de hacerlo con la fuerza.
¿Cómo los desarman ustedes para que no se rompan?
Y si se rompen...¿se pueden pegar con cianocrilato (pegaloca la gotita)?

Gracias, caballeros.


----------



## mnicolau

Buen dato entonces, a no usar drivers de fuentes AT, por lo menos hasta averiguar qué es lo que tienen diferente (si es que tienen) vi un par de esquemas y la conexión pareciera ser la misma, hay que ver el tema de las espiras que no pude encontrar.

Para despegar los núcleos, debés colocarlos en agua y luego llevarla a ebullición, no los tires en el agua ya hirviendo porque la diferencia de temperatura es la que te los quiebra.

Unos 10-15 minutos en agua hirviendo, los sacás y con ayuda de un trapo para no quemarte, le haces fuerza y se despegan fácil. Sacale la cinta amarilla que envuelve el núcleo antes...

Se pueden llegar a pegar si se parten, siempre y cuando encajen perfecto nuevamente, sin embargo tratá de que no pase porque luego empiezan los ruidos, los problemas y demás culpa de estas cosas.

Saludos


----------



## AJL

Hola
Otra forma para despegar los nucleos es sumergirlos un rato (bastante largo) en thinner. A mi me funciono bien asi, pero probe con el agua hirviendo y funciona bien con ese metodo tambien. 

Saludoss


----------



## jreyes

Hola !

Había escuchado que al agua había que agregarle sal (aparentemente para aumentar su temperatura de ebullición) ¿Es cierto eso?


Adiosín...!


----------



## gon12

Para BUSHELL yo lo despego de la siguiente manera en una lata pongo agua (común de la canilla) con sal y el transformador suspendido en el agua osea que no toque el fondo de la lata , que este maso menos centrado (costados)  y quede sumergido por que la diferencia de temperatura entre algunas zonas del trafo es lo que los parte.
Lo llevo a la cocina hasta que haga ebullición , lo dejo 15 minutos aprox. lo saco (NO MOJAR CON AGUA FRÍA) y con un cuter le retiro el barniz que esta entre el carrete y el núcleo en la parte de arriba y la de abajo , espero que se enfrié un poco el agua y se vuelve hacer lo mismo esperar que hierva 15 minutos se saca y con un trapo se hace un poco de fuerza hasta que se despeguen.

*NOTA*:No hacer mucha fuerza ya que se parten y si no se despegan repetir el procedimiento tantas veces como sea necesario.

Y gracias a mariano (mnicolau) , yo siempre despego los núcleos pero cuando los armo los pego con cinta jaja seguramente por eso no andan voy a probar pegarlos con barniz a ver que pasa. 

Espero haber contribuido en algo saludos.


----------



## DosCabezas

gon12 dijo:


> Para BUSHELL yo lo despego de la siguiente manera .............


Yo hago igual, solo que antes de sumergirlo en el agua quito todos los restos de pegamento que están por fuera de la unión, y si tuviera, la cinta que lo envuelve.


----------



## mnicolau

Yo también los sujeto sólo con cinta (de teflón) y sin barnizar.

*Dato:*Cuando desarmen los núcleos, conserven las cintas de cobre que hay entre primario y secundario. Las vamos a usar también en nuestros núcleos, se coloca una entre cada mitad de primario y secundario, tal cual está en el núcleo original. Luego van a observar un pin soldado a cada una de esas cintas, los vamos a soldar a ambos en el pin "P", dedicado justamente a eso.

Armé un núcleo para la versión 2.0 que espero estrenar ni bien termine de rendir (es una actualización de esta fuente, no es la de 1KW), lo armé colocando esas cintas y con mayor cantidad de alambres en paralelo, entró todo sin problemas en un EI33.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Gracias a sus sugerencias, por fin desarmado mi primer transformador EE33, y salió completito. Solo usé agua hirviendo, y con un trapo para no quemarme, le hice una pequeña fuerza y salió la "I", sin partirse. Luego, pacientemente, saqué espira por espira, encontré las cintas de cobre que dice Mnicolau,(las guardé) y finalmente saqué las espiras por completo. Luego lo tuve que meter de nuevo al agua hirviendo, para sacar la E del carretel, pues estaba bastante dura y poquito a poquito, empujando con el dedo, salió la E.
Quedaron, entonces, tres partes sueltas: La "I", la "E" y el carretel.

Qué delicada es la ferrita!! Parece dura, pero es bastante quebradiza.

Por ahora, voy a esperar las novedades de Mariano, con respecto a la nueva forma de bobinar el trafo, para emprender mi segundo intento por hacer andar la fuente.

Cambio y fuera.


----------



## DosCabezas

Tal ves sea una sugerencia tonta, pero siempre me dio mejor resultado empujar la rama central de la "E" para sacarla del carrete que tirar de ella.

Mas de 1 ves me quede con alguna de las ramas de la "E" en la mano al tirar.


----------



## NEO101

BUSHELL dijo:


> Qué delicada es la ferrita!! Parece dura, pero es bastante quebradiza.



[off toppic]
Creo que el concepto de "dureza" y el de "quebradizo" no tienen relación...
Un vidrio es más duro que la madera (el vidrio puede rayar la madera y no al revés), pero es más quebradizo...
Y el diamante otro ejemplo, es durísimo (lo más duro creo), pero es quebradizo!!!
[/off toppic]

Saludos!


----------



## megas

mnicolau dijo:


> Yo también los sujeto sólo con cinta (de teflón) y sin barnizar.
> 
> *Dato:*Cuando desarmen los núcleos, conserven las cintas de cobre que hay entre primario y secundario. Las vamos a usar también en nuestros núcleos, se coloca una entre cada mitad de primario y secundario, tal cual está en el núcleo original. Luego van a observar un pin soldado a cada una de esas cintas, los vamos a soldar a ambos en el pin "P", dedicado justamente a eso.
> 
> Armé un núcleo para la versión 2.0 que espero estrenar ni bien termine de rendir (es una actualización de esta fuente, no es la de 1KW), lo armé colocando esas cintas y con mayor cantidad de alambres en paralelo, entró todo sin problemas en un EI33.
> 
> Saludos


Disculpa y me cuele entre los comentarios pero he estado ultimamente poco a poco modificando fuentes de pc.. pero sin desarmarlas,solo despegando los hilos y de ahi aumentar poco a poco los voltages, pero he visto desde el principio de tu tema y no se mencionaba nada sobre las cintas de cobre, he buscado metodos de enrollamiento pero no trae nada sobre esas cintas(metodo comun de un hilo o varios, o en su defecto enrollamiento secundario de lamina de cobre).
¿que funcion cumplen?
¿y por no poner dichas cintas sera por eso que a varios les ha costado poner a funcionar su proyecto?


----------



## mnicolau

megas dijo:


> ¿que funcion cumplen?
> ¿y por no poner dichas cintas sera por eso que a varios les ha costado poner a funcionar su proyecto?



No no.. para nada, no son críticas en lo más mínimo. Yo tampoco las estuve usando, aunque había agregado el pin "p" exclusivamente pare eso. 

Cumplen la función de eliminar cualquier capacidad parásita que se pueda inducir entre primario y secundario, derivándolas a masa. No las había utilizado porque se complicaba armar el núcleo, por su reducido tamaño. Ahora lo que hice fue bajar algo el número de espiras (aumenté un poco la Bmax, aunque todavía en valores seguros) y me permitió tanto aumentar el número de alambres en paralelo, como colocar las cintas sin problemas. Sumado a eso también, algo más de práctica y prolijidad en el armado de los núcleos .

PD: revisá el post nº 22, el blindaje del que habla ejtagle es esto de las cintas. Él fue quien me había recomendado agregarlo.

Saludos


----------



## megas

Excelente, muy agradecido por la explicacion , y la molestia por tal.
seguire al pendiente de los grandes , para asi aprender mas cosas..  

hasta pronto.


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

Hola amigos y disculpen por escribir como si estuviera en un Chat ya estoy corrigiendo eso. Les cuento q*ue* acabo de terminar mi fuente quedo chica la arme con una ferrita de PC. Pero no me arranca no se que  pasa no si es la ferrita  de driver mal embobinado No se, hay subo mi esquema y el esquemático


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm tenés unos cuántos problemas con ese esquema... Partiendo de que no hay alimentación fija para el controlador, sólamente un "start-up" pero el controlador no puede mantenerse alimentado desde ahí; si hubiese arrancado, a los pocos segundos iban a volar R16, R15 y el TIP50. Por otro lado, R13 y R14 me parecen demasiado altos.

La realimentación no te sirve así, si revisás un poco el divisor de tensión que armaste, los +47[V] son respecto a la masa de salida y en el divisor los tomás referido a masa del controlador. Vas a tener que optoacoplarla.

La etapa de salida es muy básica, ni inductor ni resistencias de carga tiene.

Hay varios esquemas probados en el foro, con SG3525 y mosfets, por qué modificaste ese?

Saludos


----------



## Raedon

Kevin, como bien te dice mariano, hay muchos modelos muy parecidos a esta fuente en este foro, mas presisamente la de luciperro en este post, con la diferencia que esta si funciona, luciperro es marca de calidad, al igual que mariano jajaja.

PD: Mariano espero con ansias tu fuente de 1kw, veremos si esta me sale.

PD2: Estuve viendo el pcb, y si lo armaste tal cual esta nunca te va a andar, tiene demaciados errores. Te aconsejo que hagas la de luciperro, usa casi los mismos materiales, y seguro te sale andando


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

Hola mariano y Raedon  lo cambie por que acá el integrado ir2110 es escaso y hay que  pedirlo y se demora un montón y el costo sube, pero si lo monto con el transformador de driver si puede servir o mejor es el ir2110 y otra consulta que  tengo unos rectificadores que saque de una fuente de PC son el sbl1040ct estos me pueden servir para mi fuente para la parte de rectificacion


----------



## Raedon

Mira, el tema es que el circuto esta pensado ya apra trabajar con el IR, sino busca otro sin el ir y con driver discreto (trs) vi un par por la web.

Con el tema del rectificador creo que la mayoria de fuentes de pc sirve. Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

KEVIN DE AVILA dijo:


> otra consulta que  tengo unos rectificadores que saque de una fuente de PC son el sbl1040ct estos me pueden servir para mi fuente para la parte de rectificacion



Revisaste la hoja de datos del diodo aunque sea? Son diodos de 40[V]. La tensión de los diodos debe "2 x Vout". Tus +-47[V] de salida son incluso mayores a los que soporta.

Necesitás diodos de 100[V].

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Foro:

Para dar parte que por fin he hecho andar la fuente:  aplauso:

Claro con el detalle que solo me entrega voltajes entre +/-16 y +/- 26 voltios, con un desfase de unos 0.6 voltios entre una rama y otra.

Después de destripar varias fuentes ATX, por fin encontré un driver como el que describió Mariano, con sus pines exactamente en la posición que él describió. No quise perder el tiempo buscando en fuentes AT.

Qué hice?

Bobiné nuevamente el transformador principal, esta vez en la canastilla y luego metí la ferrita. (Grrr, si hubiera hecho esto desde el principio.. supongo que así se debe hacer. Yo lo bobinaba antes directamente en el ferrite). Me quedó primorosamente bien bobinado, una espira al lado de la otra, y hasta me sobró espacio en la ventana.

Bobiné nuevamente el toroide de salida, cuidando que quedara en contrafase. 

Estañé bien las pistas que llegaban a los 13007, había uno que no hacía buen contacto.

Puse aislantes en los tornillos que fijan los transistores 13007 al disipador. NO DEBEN estar en contacto los tornillos entre sí a través del disipador, que no es otra cosa que poner en corto sus colectores. Ojo con esto!!.

Y listo, conecté con la serie y bingo!!! 

Peeeero:

Solo obtengo +/- 3.5 voltios en la salida donde debiera haber 12 voltios (Puse reguladores de +/-12).
Y, como ya dije arriba, tengo entre +/-16 y +/-26 en las salidas. Ni un voltio más.

Preguntas puntuales (que espero sirvan a otros):

Creo haberme equivocado en una vuelta en el primario. ¿Es la razón de mis voltajes tan bajos a las salidas? Una más? o fué una menos? no me acuerdo. Quizá puse una menos en el primario y una más en el secundario. Será? Quisiera saber si un error de proporción de vueltas sea crítico.

Supongamos que tengo simetría en el trafo principal. ¿Tener una vuelta menos o más en el toroide de salida, es motivo por la cual se presente asimetría en el voltaje de salida? Pregunto esto pues estoy seguro, segurísmo, que el secundario de mi trafo quedó muy bien.

Gracias.

PD/ Carlitosferar, pudiste hacerla andar vos? Teníamos problemas similares. Ah, te cuento que el driver lo saqué de una fuente que tenia otro trafito similar. Es más, parece que el driver de las fuentes ATX que nos sirven para esta fuente, siempre vienen con un "hermanito", pero ese no es el driver, es fácil identificarlo, pues las patas son otras y el driver siempre está más cerca del trafo principal. Y  dale hombre, trenzá los hilos, que me dijiste que no lo hacías.


----------



## mnicolau

Por fin!! jaja con el driver de ATX *no falla*.

Con una variación de una espira en el primario no hay ningún problema, no te preocupes por ese lado. 

Lo que sí quiero saber es cuántas vueltas le diste al devanado terciario y cuántas al primario en total? parecería que ahí tenés el problema ya que estás alimentando al controlador con 3.5[V] según comentás (cosa que es raro que arranque con esa tensión). 

Hacé también esto... medí la tensión en la salida de los UF4007 que rectifican la tensión terciaria, de acuerdo a la tensión que tengas ahí seguimos (normalmente debería ser mayor a 15[V] para que los reguladores funcionen correctamente). Una vez que corrijas esa parte y que la tensión de alimentación sean 12[V] como deben ser, vas a tener la fuente lista. Qué resistencia de carga tenés colocada en el terciario? 

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Mariano, como siempre al pie del cañón

A la salida de los UF4007, de la tensión terciara, tengo +5.4y -7.4 volts. Al terciario, le dí 5 vueltas. El primario, si mi memoria no me falla, le dí 33 vueltas, una más que las recomendada. Y lo hice porque deduje que me sobraría mucho espacio, tal como efectivamente sucedió.

Gracias Mariano.


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm está demasiado baja esa tensión (si es que hiciste esas espiras que comentás) a lo mejor diste algunas más en el primario y eso podría llegar a explicarlo, junto con una regulación baja. Dejá el preset en la mitad del recorrido.

Los componentes de la realimentación están tal cual en el esquema? No cambiaste ni la resistencia ni el preset? Qué resistencia de carga tenés en la salida de los reguladores?

Si todo lo anterior está correcto como en el esquema, probá 8 espiras en el terciario y volvé a medir las tensiones.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Sí hice todo tal cual está en el esquema. No cambié ninguna resistencia.
Perdona, Mariano, qué es lo de la resistencia de carga que decís? Yo la tengo en vacío, no tengo cargas ni en las salidas de +/-12 ni en las otras salidas.

De nuevo gracias, hermano. Entonces voy a sacar de nuevo el trafo y lo voy a hacer de nuevo. Aunque, primero voy a darle las 8 vueltas al terciario. Quizá me ahorre el trabajo de hacerlo de nuevo.


----------



## mnicolau

De nada... 
No desarmes el transformador, sólo hacé nuevamente el terciario con 8 espiras así deberías tener los 12[V] a la salida del regulador (podés reformarlo sin desarmar las piezas de ferrite). Las resistencias me refiero a las que están en la salida de ambas ramas del terciario (en posición vertical), si te confundiste y colocaste valores muy bajos, la tensión caería mucho también.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

BUSHELL dijo:


> PD/ Carlitosferar, pudiste hacerla andar vos? Teníamos problemas similares..


 
Negativo. Tiré la toalla. 
Igualmente: Gracias a todos. 
Un Saludo


----------



## gon12

Hola por lo que vi a mi sigue sin funcionar, una pregunta para BUSHELL tu trafo hace ruido (audible) ?
por que el mio si hace y creo que ahí esta el problema , hace unos días le puse laca (por que no tenia barniz) cuando seque lo pruebo .
Por mi experiencia siempre hacen ruido y nunca andan , si te fijas en los transformadores de fuentes comerciales con nucleos EI-33, ER35, EE42, ETD49, EE55, etc. todos tienen las bobinas re ajustadas y todo barnizado por que el tema del movimiento ya sea de las espiras o el núcleo , pierde energía y no tiene capacidad de transferencia energética, ya que con estas espiras tenia 35v en "vacio" y con 200mA de consumo (5W) caia a 26 V .
Por eso fíjense en el tema del ruido (audible) , igual voy a comentar los resultados cuando lo pruebe de nuevo.   

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Bueno, para todos, la buena noticia es que mi fuente por fin anda como debe ser.


El problema era el TL474, pues lo sacaba de fuentes ATX malas, compradas en chatarrerías. Sugiero que mejor compren uno nuevo, su precio es muy barato.

Una vez la fuente anda como debe ser, no hay ruido en absoluto. Cuando hay ruido, es que trata de arrancar pero no puede hacerlo. Casi siempre es por algún problema en la plaquita de control, la que va en vertical.  Cambia el IC, quizá por ahi está el problema.
Por lo menos, esa es mi experiencia. Yo no tengo duda que mi trafo estaba superbien bobinado, por eso, cuando hacía ruidito (cricricricri), sabía que no era por espiras flojas. Y por eso me concentré en el verdadero culpable: El IC.

En cuanto al bobinado del trafo, yo lo hago así: (Y la verdad, es muy buen método, para que quede prolijo y apretadito.)
Sueldo en el pin correspondiente de la canastilla, una punta del extremo de la primera mitad del primario. La otra punta la sostenía de una prensa de banco. Tensaba, separándome. Entonces giraba la canastilla en mis manos, cuidando de que las espiras quedaran una al lado de la otra. Con cada espira, se acortaba el hilo, dado que me acercaba cada vez más y más a la prensa. Espero se entienda. Capa de cinta de enmascarar, cada que terminaba. Esto lo repites cada vez, con cada uno de los alambres. La cinta la pongo para que sostenga los devanados y no se aflojen. Las puntitas que se deben soldar a los pines, las quemo con un encendedor, separadas. Se ve que se ponen al rojo vivo. Luego, las pelo con un cutter hasta que queden bien peladas, color cobre. Esto facilita el soldar, ya que la capa de barniz que llevan, es un lío quitarla y no deja soldar y si lo hace, queda mal. Quemándolas, se facilita todo. 

Ya la tengo funcionando con un voltaje de +/-44 (Tengo una pequeña asimetria de un voltio), pero ésto no es óbice para que mi ampli de ejtagle No UCD basado en el TL074, funcione como debe ser. Máximo volumen y no se cae el voltaje. Joyita de fuente.
Lo único que noto es que poniendo el preset en la mitad, no arranca, hace un ruidito. (Por eso aprendí lo del ruidito). Cuando no arranca y hace cricricricri solo arroja 12 volts en las salida, los leds no encienden plenos. Debo poner el preset más allá, a un 90% de su recorrido y ahí si, arranca de una.

El problema de la asimetría, quizá sea por el inductor de salida, que ahí hice cualquier cosa.

Espero sirva mi experiencia.

Saludos.


----------



## oscar5fg

Cuando yo estaba probando la fuente con partes de at me hacia ruido el trafo con cinta y un precinto apretado que le puse, cuando lo pude hacer funcionar con una de atx cero ruido , aun sin ponerle sinta en el trafo, con la serie en la entrada y algo de carga le separe un milimetro masomenos las EE de mi trafo para ver que pasaaba y solo bajo un poco la eficiencia y empesaro a calentar un poco mas los 13007 pero nada exagerado, una cosa que me llamo la atencion es que cuando se le pone carga las EE se tienden a atraer, lo que me parece logico que si la fuente no produce onda modulacion constante y por lo contrario se entrecorta , las EE tiendan a vibrar y hagan ruido, Aclaro como siempre que comento en mi experiencia con este proyecto y ruego que me corrijan si me equivoco en algo. Suerte y no se rindan como dice Mariano, el proyecto esta muy bueno, yo no tengo mucha experiencia en fuentes conmutadas y sin embargo pude, me dio algun dolor de cabeza que otro pero vale la pena, aunque tengan que empesar de cero como tuve que hacer en mi caso.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Estas utilizando nucleos en buen estado(sobrevivientes)? o fracturados?

CUl fue tu metodo para reciclar el EI33?


----------



## gon12

Impecable Felicitaciones jaja !!!!!!!!!.

Esta ultima vez que lo bobine (con la laca ) lo que hice como no tengo nada de morzas o algo para tensar bien los alambres fue hacia la bobina lo mas ajustada posible , igual siempre se mueven los alambres , le ponía laca cinta la otra bobina laca cinta y así para todas por lo que vi el tl494 funciona bien por que regula cuando la rama de 35v caía a 26 , la rama positiva para los previos estaba a mas o menos 18v y le ponía carga a la de 35v mientras esta caía la de 18 subía hasta 25v señal que estaba andando el pwm.
Mi método para reciclarlos es lo pongo con agua caliente y sal lo despego y le saco todas las bobinas y los núcleos que estoy usando están completamente bien 0 fracturas, seguramente mi problema es que hago las bobinas muy sueltas . 

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Yo no me arriesgué y puse el trafo bueno, nada de fracturados y vueltos a pegar. Estuve tentado pero no lo hice. Mariano dice que se pueden pegar, siempre y cuando encajen perfecto y estén bien pegaditos. Al fin y al cabo, la I, del trafo, es una pieza suelta. Yo la unía nuevamente, para armar el trafo, con cemento de contacto, el amarillo de los zapatos.


----------



## oscar5fg

felicidades bushell, entonces el cri cric cri como golpecitos eran los pulsos de arranque que producen los 13007 cuando no recibe exitacion del ic de control , a mi me pasa algo parecido si le pongo el preset para que me regule el voltage de salida por debajo del que ya me da la fuente en el pulso de arranque, el ic de control anula directamente la modulacion pwm a los 13007 , y se queda con los pulsos de arranque nomas.

yo tambien probe arreglando un fracturdo ja ja , y funciona igual, talves baje solo un poco la eficiencia pero sirbe


----------



## BUSHELL

Exacto. Yo por ejemplo y a falta de descartar cualquier pequeñísmo problema más, no puedo pretender que arranque la fuente, si pongo el preset muy "atrás". Moviendo lentamente el preset, descubrí que solo arranca cuando lo giro un poco más de la mitad de su recorrido y voy y mido y obtengo masomenos 37-38 volts.

Quizá deba reemplazar los reguladores 7812/7912  por los 7815/7915 y/o bajar un poco las resistencias que llegan a las bases de los 13007. Se tienen de 330K, y se pueden bajar un poco, quizá 270k, para que haya un poco más de corriente en dichos transistores
Pero que lo corroboren los expertos.
Pero, yo la verdad, siendo un aficionado no más, me parece que mi criatura está muy pero muy bien. 

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Habría que investigar un poco más por qué es que tu fuente no arranca a tensiones menores a esas. Si respetaste la relación de transformación debería arrancar bastante antes (la estuve usando a +-28[V] un tiempo).

Probá el inductor de salida nuevo a ver si te mejora la simetría en las salidas.

Saludos


----------



## oscar5fg

la verdad que por ahora yo almenos no le veo mucho sentido cambiar nada, pues mas que nada lo uso con amplificadores de audio y creo que mas bien esta pensado para un voltage fijo, los +-40 me van de diez, y si opto por menos voltage para usarlo definitivamente asi, no soy un esperto pero creo que la mejor obcion seria cambiar el secundario y trabajaria mejor. 
por otro lado si el interes es una fuente con un muy buen margen de regulacion y si nosotros tenemos una fuente atx para desarmar , yo le agregaria un modulo como el de control pero con la fuente de stand-by para alimentar el tl494 y lalves tener alguna tencion auxiliar sin que la fuente principar arranque, comento que alimentando este integrado lo mas bajo estabre que probe son 13.8v usando una fuente externa para alimentar el ic de control. con un estereo como carga y sin ningun problema, no se si serarecomendable hacerlo trabajar tan abajo pero funciona, vos que opinas Mariano, se que se complica un poco mas pero como fuente de taller con amplio margen de regulacion de voltage creo que vale la pena ja ja , pobre fuente, las que va a apasar en mis manos, si hasta ya le veo la ventaja de que se puede prender desde el ic de control como las atx y un circuito de proteccion es mas facil de implementar ya que si se apaga dicho ic, no empiesa a generarse los pulsos de arranque, y es mas , se podria hacer la pueba por etapas ya que el ic funciona aunque la fuente no arranque, ja ja creo que ya me fui por las ramas, pido disculpas


----------



## mnicolau

Yo tampoco veo mucho sentido a cambiar algo ya que estos son casos aislados, hay que ver la situación de cada uno. Yo armé 3 smps de estas que subí acá y no tuve ninguno de esos problemas, ni ruidos en los transformadores (sólo el que comenté varias veces, culpa del núcleo partido) *ninguno de ellos barnizado*, ni asimetrías importantes, etc. Siempre usando 12[V] para alimentar el controlador y con tensiones de salida desde +-24[V] a +-45[V] (en todo el rango arrancaba normalmente).
Al contrario, como dije varias veces, la veo muy robusta y confiable, excepto un corto en la salida, no van a tener ningún inconveniente. 

Saludos


----------



## oscar5fg

en cuanto a eso te queria preguntar mariano, como hacer una proteccion para esta fuente, buscando por mi sementerio de fuentes encontre una que me gusto pero creo que no se la puedo imprementar, es una que tiene un toroide del tamaño mas chico que una moneda de 5 centabos, se usa como un pequeño transformador para el sensado de la corriente que circula por el primario del trafo , en el primario solo pasa el alambre grueso del driver que en una oportunidad comentaste que para mas potencia hay que reforsar y no llega a dar una vuelta por el toroide, en el secundario tiene como unas 20 vueltas, despues se rectifica , tiene una resistencia de carga y de hay va a lintegrado de control  con un divisor resistivo que podria manipular para ajustarlo a mis necesidades , hasta hay todo bien, el problema es que si lo uso talcual , cuando se apaga el ic por sobre corriente me empesaria a querer arrancar nuevamente y no cesaria por completo el funcionamiento como yo pretendo, sera que si hay un corto en la salida y la fuente quiere auto arrancar se podra quemar algo? o me puedo quedar tranquilo , vos que opinas?


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, un transformador de corriente, sensás la corriente del primario del transformador y la convierte en una tensión proporcional con la resistencia de carga. Las espiras del secundario del toroide y la resistencia de carga se calculan de acuerdo a la corriente a la cual quieras que se produzca el corte. En la fuente más grande que estoy haciendo está incluído ese protector ya que son potencias mayores y se hace imprescindible su uso, además al usar un driver integrado, un corto en la salida quema todo... mosfets, IC controlador, driver...
En esta fuente mal que mal, un corto quema los 13007, se cambian y sale andando nuevamente.

Saludos


----------



## oscar5fg

mas que nada mi pregunta es si pensas que si hay un corto en la salida y el ic de control se bloquea por la proteccion, los13007 empiesan a generar los pulsos de arranque, el corto persiste y la fuente sigue tratando de arrancar, en esta condicion se podrian quemar los 13007 ? o se lo podrian llegar a aguantar, mi inquietud es que estoy por hacer algun modelo ucd todavia no me decido si por el que tiene *IR*  o el que tiene uno canal *N* y el otro *P* pero ese es otro tema, el echo es que por mas que use serie en algun momento lo pienso conectar sin ella, y no me gustaria que por un error tenga que empesar a reconstruir esta fuente que ya me esta dando tantas satisfacciones, una fuente que entrega mas de 250W. y que la levanto con dos dedos mo me gustaria estropearla, prefiero invertir un poco mas en el diseño y ahorrarme dolores de cabeza aunque no cuesten muchos los repuestos creo que los 13007 estan algo de $2.50 pero mas que nada es renegar ja ja, si lo sabre yo......

 Gracias por la ayuda que nos das, yo se que soy medio hincha bola con el perdon de la exprecion, pero no es facil al menos para mi encontrar a alguien que le pueda hacer estas preguntas.


----------



## alejandrow999

Mnicolau: 
Me tomo el atrevimiento de hacerte una pequeña sugerencia de diseño. Creo que se puede usar el segundo amplificador de error del TL494 (terminales 15 y 16) para incorporar la realimentación en la rama negativa. Habría que hacer así: 
1 - Conectar el terminal 16 (2IN+) al terminal 2 (así lo referenciamos a 2,5V)
2 - Conectar el terminal 15 (2IN-) a un divisor de tensión resistivo entre la pata 14 (Vref) y la salida negativa de la fuente (-V).
Nota: todo lo demás queda igual.  
Así controlamos ambas tensiones de salida. Aunque podrían esperarse ciertas variaciones de tensión de salida ante cargas desbalanceadas.

Y aprovecho para felicitarte de nuevo por el aporte.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Alejandro, muchas gracias por la sugerencia.
Te comento que la 2.0 que ya tengo diseñada trae una nueva realimentación que sensa ambas ramas de salida, cortesía de Eduardo (ejtagle). Ni bien termine de rendir y haga las pruebas subiré novedades...

Oscar, en ese sistema, el sensado se hace con la corriente del primario del transformador, una vez que se produzca el corto y la fuente se proteja, la corriente del primario desaparece y después de unos instantes es muy probable (no estoy nada seguro) que la fuente pretenda arrancar nuevamente ya que no tiene ningún sistema de stand-by. Igualmente con el secundario en corto todavía no debería poder arrancar. Habría que analizarlo mejor a ver qué pasa...

Saludos


----------



## oscar5fg

gracias mnicolau, voy a probar entonces, y ahora que me pongo a comparar, el ciRCuito que tenia esta proteccion tambien usa el mismo principio de arranque, asi que posiblemente no pase nada, voy a reparar la fuente AT de donde vi la idea y despues le hago un par de cortos y sobrecargas a ver que pasa, tengo la duda porque tiene los tr de potencia en corto. Pruebo y comento...


----------



## BUSHELL

Bienvenida esa versión 2.

Les presento las fotos de mi fuente. Era un deuda.

Saludos


----------



## maton00

hola estube un rato observando una fuente atx de pc, y me pregunte si podia hacer que esta variara de voltaje , usa un Viper22a pwm controlle, vi su datasheet y dice que es para 70khz, me preguntaria si pudiese modificarlo en algo, para que voltaje de salida pudiese ser de aprox 30 vollts?, o si me es mas facil usar su nucleo central (EE11) para esta fuente??? como verian mejor mi solucion? 
saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

@mnicolau te quería hacer una consulta ...que limites de diseño posee una fuente SMPS half bridge...en relación a la potencia que le podemos sacar ?? por que en los libros que hacen referencia a este tipo de fuente dicen que no puede superar los 500 - 600W de potencia...desde ahi te tenés que pasar a full - bridge. Si uno por ejemplo tiene un nucleo grande tipo E69 vos decis que le podré llegar a sacar unos 2KW de potencia ??


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, según Pressman, el límite de potencia en la half-bridge se encuentra en los elementos de conmutación (en este caso sería los 13007).
La corriente pico ahí vale 2.8 x Pout / Vin(min). Para potencias mayores a las que recomiendan, las corrientes empiezan a ser importante, y si se quiere sacar 1KW en Half-Bridge, los transistores se deben bancar picos de más de 10[A], con lo cual se deben usar mosfets grandes. Aunque en la actualidad hay muchos mosfets grandes de más de 10[A] y a precios razonables.
En topología Full-Bridge, esa corriente se reduce a la mitad. 
Si disponés de semejante núcleo deberías pensar en una full y podrías sacar arriba de 2[KW] seguramente.

Maton00, un viper22 en una ATX, seguro? A eso no lo vi nunca...

Saludos


----------



## maton00

un viper22a, un uc3843b,un hp1002wa-1,este ultimo no halle su datasheet
podre usar como nucleo central un EE11, en vez de un EE35?
y diodos ultra rapidos[SIZE=-1] STPR1620CT?en vez de mur502 ,sf54 y el mur840?javascript:openreq('http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets2/77/77442_1.pdf')[/SIZE]


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh el UC3843 es el principal, depende de la tensión que quieras sacar, hay un post completo "modificar fuente de pc", vas a encontrar info muy interesante de DOSMETROS.
El núcleo EE11 es demasiado chico, subí una foto de esa fuente...
El diodo sí es posible usar, aunque es un diodo doble, hay que adaptar el pcb o esperar la versión 2.0

Saludos


----------



## maton00

No tengo una camara ahorita pero es de 4.5cm de alto por 1.3 de ancho por 3.5 de largo (La pura ferrita) el carrete es como de 3 x 4 cmts


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

@mnicolau otra preguntita , que libros me recomendas para empezar con el diseño de SMPS ??


----------



## mnicolau

Por el tamaño es un EI35 o similar...
Qué dice arriba exactamente?

PD: yo arranqué con el Marty Brown - Power Supply Cookbook


----------



## maton00

370erl35365ddd000lf
HP  0633  HI-POT Pass
en el circuito dice:
E116921


----------



## J2C

Moyano Jonathan 

MNicolau ha sugerido dos libros en este mismo tema:

"PowerSupplyCookbook(2ndEdition)" de Marty Brown (#87) y el  
"Switching Power Supply Design" de Abraham Pressman   (#98)

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, es un 35, lindo tamaño tiene podés usarlo.

PD: otros 2 libros que me gustaron

Switchmode Power Supply Handbook by Keith Billings
Switching Power Supplies A to Z by Sanjaya Maniktala

Pero son bastante pesados (como el Pressman), hay que hacer tiempo para poder leerlos...

Saludos


----------



## maton00

se podria tener mayor damping si se usan capacitores de 680 Mf en vez de 220Mf a 200 volts (despues del puente de 4 A) o no tiene nada que ver? los puedo usar? saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Como poder, se puede...
Los 2 de 220[uF] en serie dan 110[uF] disponibles y el cálculo me dió 97[uF] necesarios para 400[W] de salida, así que estaría cubierto.

Saludos


----------



## maton00

ok gracias


----------



## oliverr

Ola a todos, sou brasileiro e venho acompanhando este otimo foro e olhando umas sucatas minhas encontrei um toroid. e queria saber se é melhor usar ele, ou o trafo EI33?
vai uma imagem com as medidas do toroid.







http://pt-br.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=vspbtl&s=6


----------



## maton00

por pura locura mia, se podria usar un tranformadorsito de los que traen lo focos ahorradores y como cuentas espiras deveria tener?


----------



## ibdali

"mnicolau", estaba viendo el circuito de tu fuente(en el primer mensaje) y se me ocurría usar el otro amplificador operacional para controlar la corriente de carga. Ahora, he estado pensando y la mejor forma parece ser poniendo una resistencia en serie con la carga y desde ahí con el divisor de tensión se controla la corriente de salida. Sin embargo no se si es la mejor opción, ya que dicha resistencia debería tener varios Watts de potencia.

Que forma es la mas conveniente?


----------



## ibdali

"oliverr", serve, mas você realmente precisa de mais dados, as medidas não são suficientes para saber que
O poder é exploração, deverá continuar a tentar saturar o núcleo.

Desculpe se o meu Português não é bom


----------



## Fogonazo

oliverr dijo:


> Ola a todos, sou brasileiro e venho acompanhando este otimo foro e olhando umas sucatas minhas encontrei um toroid. e queria saber se é melhor usar ele, ou o trafo EI33?....


Mira aquí comparando con otros si llega a la potencia.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manuales-caracteristicas-ferrites-11596/


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ibdali, el problema con sensar una resistencia de carga, es que hay muchas posibilidades de corto que no se contemplan, por ejemplo, colocás la resistencia en la rama positiva y tenés un corto entre la rama negativa y gnd. 
Ó colocás la R en gnd y tenés un corto entre +V y -V; ó uno en la tensión terciaria...

Lo que podrías hacer es sensar la corriente del primario, como se comentó en post anteriores y usás el otro opamp.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

bueno mnicolau.....ya me conseguí todos los libros que me recomendaste....el de brown , pressman y byllings...asi que me voy a imprimir alguno para empezar con el diseño de este tipo de fuentes..


----------



## oliverr

Obrigado pessoal vou tentar calcular o toroid para o projeto ja qUE a area dele é muito maior que o EI33


----------



## maton00

perdon pero el driver que consegui no servia estaba quemado (primario), como deveria bobinarlo y el secundario  aprox??


----------



## BUSHELL

Según la experiencia compartida por otros, el bobinar el driver por cuenta propia es muy difícil y se obtienen casi siempre resultados lamentables. 
Es mejor que te consigas uno bueno de una fuente ATX. Vas a la fija, pues el driver es CRITICO. 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

arme la fuente y el primer driver era como el que puso mnicolau,con la lampara en serie le di corriente y no andubo,le abia puesto mal el filtro de entrada,reparado eso tampoco arranco,acia un tic,tic,tic,segui revisando y no encontre nada en corto.al final le cambie el driver por uno de una fuente funcionando y funciono ,probe con varios driver y no todos me funcionaron,con la mayoria no lograva mas de 5 volt a la salida,asta que volvi a poner el driver de la fuente que funcionava ,lo que note es que cuando esta al minimo no calienta los transistores 1307,pero cuando le subo la tencion calientan bastante,no deje encendida la fuente por mas de 10 minutos,el transformador chilla ,puse uno sin modificar y 0 ruidos,aora voy a bolver a bovinar el transformador,para ir probando, como dijo BUSHELL es critico el driver,consegui un nucleo mas grande el mp-130b smtp-35rv-560a voy a probar con ese y desarmar un driver y bovinarlo de nuevo para reforsarlo y acer mas pruevas asi aprendo un poco,ya que esta es mi primer fuente echa desde 0,e modificado algunas y quemado algunas tambien ,quiero llegar a los 1000 wat o al menos 500 wat y ago dos.tambien pienso en poner transistores mas grandes en lugar del 1307 ,tube suerte de no quemar nada y de que salga funcionando ,
saludos


----------



## ibdali

hola, me ha surgido una duda con el calculo del soft time, por ahí lei que se puede calcular de esta forma:

t=5*Rth*c

T=Tiempo
Rth: R1 y R2 en paralelo
C=Capacitor a calcular

esto es correcto???, ya que no coincide con mis cálculos.


----------



## FELIBAR12

BUSHELL dijo:


> Según la experiencia compartida por otros, el bobinar el driver por cuenta propia es muy difícil y se obtienen casi siempre resultados lamentables.
> Es mejor que te consigas uno bueno de una fuente ATX. Vas a la fija, pues el driver es CRITICO.


 
En mi caso fue al reves! el driver atx fue quien no me dio resultado,hizo explotar a la fuente.Entonces me toco hacerlo a mi mismo y BINGO!


----------



## ibdali

hola, yo una vez construí el circuito de la foto, mi pregunta es si se puede usar el mismo circuito que tiene como driver para el tl494, ya que es muy fácil.

Ahhh, también sigo con la duda del calculo del soft time.La formula que cargue mas arriba sirve???

acá esta el circuito:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/conversor-12cc-35cc-29265/


----------



## dragondgold

Se puede usar cinta Teflón en ves de Mailan para aislar los bobinados? Porque me dijeron que la cinta aisladora no sirve por la temperatura.

Gracias


----------



## gon12

Para ibdali hola , mira el circuito de mnicolau esta con un error en la parte del
soft start (soft time) la resistencia de 1K tendría que estar en lugar de la de 10K y esta 
ultima en paralelo al capacitor y donde esta ubicada la de 1K pasaría a ser un puente no se si me explique bien (mnicolau ya comento sobre esto).
Para los cálculos  el rango de tiempo del soft start es entre 25 y 100 pulsos de frecuencia del trafo .

Y se calcula así :

T= 1/Fosc trafo
C= T*X/R

Siendo :
T: Período (segundos).
C: Capacitor soft start (micro faradios).
X: Rango soft start 25-100 pulsos.
R: Resistencia que esta entre el pin 4 del tl y masa.

Por las dudas te dejo el link de donde lo saque cualquier duda pregúntame de vuelta.

http://focus.ti.com/lit/an/slva001d/slva001d.pdf 

Es una hoja de aplicación del tl 494 , fijate la pagina 23 y 29.

Cualquier duda consulta , yo también estoy aprendiendo esto de las fuentes y siempre surge una duda JAJA.

Pd. te conteste por aca porque no tengo la cantidad necesaria de 25 mensajes para mandarte un MP.

Saludos.


----------



## ibdali

"gon12", muy claro, muchas gracias


saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Hola felicidades pro el proyecto, estaba pensando usar una de estas para armar una fuente de laboratorio que regule de 0-24V con el potenciometro que esta en el driver, la pregunta es ¿solo hay que modificar el transformador para obtener la tension solicitada? cuantas vueltas llevaria el embibinado para obtener dicha tension y cuanta corriente podria sacarle a una fuente asi (valor maximo)??

saludos


----------



## gon12

Hola me parece a mi que esa regulación con un bobinado solo no se puede llevar a cabo , que opinen los que saben , tendrías que usar dos secundarios de diferentes números de vueltas y los seleccionas con un rele o algo así .
Por ejemplo un secundario que cubra de 0 a 12v y el otro que cubra de 12 a 24v y pienso que le podrías sacar unos 350W (15A a 24V) aunque teóricamente el transformador puede entregar 500W pero por el tamaño se complica para poner el diámetro de alambre necesario para esa corriente .

Igual es una opinión ¡¡ que hablen los que saben !! .

Saludos.


----------



## maton00

bueno me veo tentado a hacer mi propio driver por ahi lei que se podria hacer con un transformador ee13 aprox de los que vienen en los focos ahorradores (de un chavo que le funciono...)
*Fuente SMPS para amplificadores. Fuente Switching 110/220 VAC Hagala Ud mismo ( pagina 3)*

el driver tambien decia desde un principio que podia ser un toroide de ferrite, lo podre (usar ferrite o transformadorsito del foco ahorrador) siguiendo el sig esquema???

driver
primario:40 + 40 vueltas
secundario: 9+9+3 vueltas ? y quedaria de esta forma no?

v= vueltas o espiras

e  d / c + b a = secundario
9v     3v   9v

1   2   3 = primario
40v+40v

 la verdad es que donde llo vivo no se encuentran fuentes atx o de pc quemadas o nuevas, y solo tengo un driver que es incompatible en el primario y secundario, a parte de que en ese tema tambien se dice que el driver de fuente atx se podia usar como esta ,claro respetando bobinados ..saludos


----------



## gon12

Hola maton00 mira no se si tenes un driver de fuente de pc por lo que vi hay algunos drivers   que no funcionan si tienen las resistencias de 1K5 en la base de los c945 podrías probar sustituir esa resistencia por una de 2K7 (para cada c945) y entre la base del tr otra resistencia a masa de 1K.
Porque probé una vez como el diagrama original y no "arrancaba" puse esa configuración (2K7 1K) y se nota que regula , cabe aclarar que estoy usando un driver de fuente AT y  que todavía no la he podido hacer andar como es debido ya que el problema mio esta en el transformador principal que todavía no le di al punto justo para armarlo , estoy en las pruebas de eso. 
El driver parece que es critico probé hacer uno y no anduvo , lo calcule y me equivoque en las vueltas del secundario.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Si se dan una vuelta por el 1º post van a encontrar la fuente de 800[W] usando la etapa controladora nueva SG3525 + IR2110 y mosfets.

Van a notar diferencias en los capacitores de salida, en el pcb que subí los cambié por 3 de 1000uF por rama, ocupan menos espacio y suman mayor capacidad que los que yo usé.

Ojo con el driver, armarlo me parece el último recurso, pero cuando no queda otra... hay que probar. El tema de la polaridad de los devanados es totalmente crítica, en el esquema pueden ver los sentidos de los distintos arrollamientos. Puede usarse un toroide para hacerlo. Si luego la fuente no arranca, ya saben por donde empezar a revisar... 

Cacho muchas gracias por la actualización 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

De nada Mariano.

Un abrazo


----------



## Tacatomon

Compañero Mariano: Te volastes la barda con la fuente de 800W!!! Tremendo aporte!!!.
Aunque siguo con la idea de hacerme mi propia fuente, me va dar tentación de armar esta que publicastes.

Saludos!!!

PS: Me acabo de dar cuenta que mi provedor de Nucleos no tiene el EE42... Juaaaaa. ¿Alguien conoce algún lugar de donde sacarlos?

Juaaa, ya encontré, pero los hay en N27 y N67 y es el X15 así que nomás 800W ejjejej. ¿Cual es el que se puede usar?


----------



## cejas99

mnicolau dijo:


> Si se dan una vuelta por el 1º post van a encontrar la fuente de 800[W] usando la etapa controladora nueva SG3525 + IR2110 y mosfets.
> 
> Van a notar diferencias en los capacitores de salida, en el pcb que subí los cambié por 3 de 1000uF por rama, ocupan menos espacio y suman mayor capacidad que los que yo usé.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Excelente aporte Mariano, muchas gracias, en próximos días este será el siguiente proyecto.
Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Yo fuí uno de los que te metí prisa Mariano... bien me dijiste que esperara un poco.
Así que muuuchas gracias por tu nueva fuente
De verdad, este tipo de fuente siempre las había querido realizar y por fin se hicieron realidad...gracias a personas como tu, Ricardodeni, ejtagle....
Ya hice la primera versión, ahora trataré de hacer ésta, en la Semana Santa.
Espero que la experiencia adquirida, me evite hacer tántas preguntas. Aunque estoy y estamos seguros, que cualquier solicitud de ayuda será atendida, como siempre lo haces. Eres bueno.

No faltan sino las fotos, en el "hall de la fama" como acostumbras, tu sello de identidad. Ya sabes a qué me refiero.

Te pregunto. ¿Maneja las mismas tensiones variables (con el preset) a las salidas, pero con mayor capacidad de entrega de corriente? O puede subir a más tensión?

Para los despistados (a veces lo soy.): La que aparece en el video, es la MISMA, que aparece en el Zip. Solo que Mariano le cambió los capacitores, para mejorar capacidad y ganar espacio. 

Cejas99, ahora nos toca conseguir a nosotros, en nuestra tierra, el EE42, que creo no vienen en fuentes de PC. Veremos. Si consigues, me dices dónde, vale?


----------



## cejas99

BUSHELL dijo:


> Yo fuí uno de los que te metí prisa Mariano... bien me d
> 
> Cejas99, ahora nos toca conseguir a nosotros, en nuestra tierra, el EE42, que creo no vienen en fuentes de PC. Veremos. Si consigues, me dices dónde, vale?



Hola Edwin, pues te cuento que yo hace mucho tiempo tenia un núcleo de estos guardado, estaba esperando la ocasión  para usarlo, y llego, ahora a desempolvarlo, lo saque de la fuente de un escáner muy viejo.


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro les sirva. El rango de tensión es de +-25 a +-44V aprox, acabo de comprobarlo.

Sí, la fuente del video es la misma que el pcb, cambian los capacitores de salida nomás que, como comenté antes, 3 de 1000uF ocupan menos espacio, cuestan lo mismo y suman mayor capacidad que 6 de 470uF por rama.

Saludos


----------



## CAYSER

muy buen diseño y bien trabajado amigo mariano ,muchas gracias por compartir los diagramas y el pcb de la smps 800w.,mariano no se pero me parece que el impreso armado es mas ancho del pcb propuesto en pdf,y por que lleva 12 condensadores electroliticos en la salida ,cuando vos dices que solo basta con colocar 3 x 1000 uf. por canal (+ , -) ,my pregunta ...?
-provastes si al cambiar estos condensadores electroliticos afectan en algo ,para la alimentacion de amplificadores ,digamos presencia de sumbidos o ruidos extraños .
 en fin ya creo que son cosas para experimentar cuando  ya este la fuente smps 800w. para la realizacion de los ensayos,una ves mas graciasssss......!.........:estudiando:


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias, el cambio de capacitores no afecta en nada, al contrario, la capacidad sumada aumenta.

6 x 470uF = 2800uF (esto es lo que uso en el video)
3 x 1000uF = 3000uF (esta es la reforma que hice en el pcb)

Esos valores son por cada rama.
El PCB tiene el tamaño de 15x10 [cm], dejo unas fotos...

Saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias, el cambio de capacitores no afecta en nada, al contrario, la capacidad sumada aumenta.
> 
> 6 x 470uF = 2800uF (esto es lo que uso en el video)
> 3 x 1000uF = 3000uF (esta es la reforma que hice en el pcb)
> 
> Esos valores son por cada rama.
> El PCB tiene el tamaño de 15x10 [cm], dejo unas fotos...
> 
> Saludos



Que tal mariano no me podrias dar una ayuda con mi duda para regular de 0-24v

Segun lo que lei en los post anteriores solo es cambiar la relacion de espiras aunque no se si solo con eso podria obtener ese margen de regulacion 0-24v

la relacion de espiras hasta donde entendi es de 8:3 aprox lo que daria 41.xx v por rama en el secundario, entonces si quisiera obtener 0-24 tendria que pasar la relacion a 5:1 lo que daria en el secundario aprox 22v estoy en lo correcto, incluso solo haria un bobinado del primario(rama positiva) y eliminaria el terciario del diseño ya que no los requieriria.

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola dragonblaztr, para hacer lo que pedís antes que nada, deberías alimentar la parte controladora con un transformador de 50[Hz] aparte, ya que al regular tan bajo la salida, se va a quedar sin alimentación la parte de control. Con el trafo aparte, descartás ese problema.

Para la parte de salida, tengo mis dudas con respecto a hacerla regular a tan baja tensión, nunca lo he probado. Podrías hacerlo y comentar qué tal...

El número de espiras sería:

Primario = 26
Secundario = 7

La relación de espiras se toma más chica para hacerla regular un poco más bajo.

Otra posibilidad sería hacerlo en 2 escalones, con 2 devanados distintos como comentó gon12.

Como curiosidad: necesitás tanta corriente en tu fuente regulable? para qué la vas a utilizar? No pensaste en usar un LM338 de 5A y ahorrarte unos cuántos dolores de cabeza?

Saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Gracias mariano por la respuesta

Principalmente para lo que la voy a emplear es para estañar pcbs solo que requieriria que la fuente fuera aproximandamente de 12 A para poder estañar placas grandes 20x30 cm [600 cm^2 (se aplican 20 ma por cm^2)], la parte del limitador de corriente ya la tengo solo que tambien seria bueno poder regular la tension sin hacer una salida independiente de la limitada en corriente.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Alguien sabe algunos datos sobre los núcleos Tokin ERB42A?
tengo 2 de estos y parece que comparten medidas con los EER42, de los cuales sí conozco los datos. ¿Algunas referencias?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@Tacatomon

Checa este pdf creo que te sera util.

Link | FerriteCores.pdf

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Jaaaaam, Compatriota Dragonblaztr me ha sido de muchisima Ayuda!!! Ahora se que esos carretes llevan un nucleo FEER42A que parece que puede servir para la fuente de 800W!!!

Gracias.
Saludos!!!

PD: Presiento que ese catalogo estaba en la pagina Nec·Tokin, pero me deje llevar y no busqué bien.


----------



## largosoft

Saludos, mnicolau, quiero hacer esta fuente pero necesito que la tencion varie de 35v a 55V, mi nucleo es un EE 42/21/20. Como tendria que modificar el numero de espiras para lograr esto, y seguramente debere cambiar al menos uno de los zenner de la regulacion??.
Muy buen proyecto, felicitaciones.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola largosoft, el núcleo te quedaría:

Primario 12 Espiras
Secundario 7+7 Espiras
Terciario 2 Espiras

Colocá zeners de 32[V] cada uno. Con eso deberías estar cubriendo el rango que deseás. Subí los capacitores de salida a 63[V].

Saludos


----------



## damian.dituro

Espectacular mnicolau, felicitaciones por tremendo trabajo.-

Slds.-

Angel


----------



## Tacatomon

Parece que en el PCB figura una R de 1 ohm por los secundarios de trafo, pero en el diagrama no la encuentro, me dí cuenta ya que estoy haciendo la lista de materiales.

Saludos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Tacatomon dijo:


> Parece que en el PCB figura una R de 1 ohm por los secundarios de trafo, pero en el diagrama no la encuentro, me dí cuenta ya que estoy haciendo la lista de materiales.
> 
> Saludos!!!



Si, pude ser que se me haya escapado algo, la red snubber del secundario y los leds también faltan.
Después te encargo la lista de componentes Tacatomon, así la agregamos al zip... 




damian.dituro dijo:


> Espectacular mnicolau, felicitaciones por tremendo trabajo.-



Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

mnicolau dijo:


> Si, pude ser que se me haya escapado algo, la red snubber del secundario y los leds también faltan.
> Después te encargo la lista de componentes Tacatomon, así la agregamos al zip...




Va!!! A la espera.


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm en realidad me refería a que cuando termines de armarla, la subas así la agrego al .zip . Yo no la tengo hecha a la lista...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

ahhhhhhh. Ya estoy en eso!!!
jajjaa Saludos!!!

Edit: Adjunto la lista, me basé en el PCB ya que ahí estan todos los materiales necesarios para ensamblarla. Confiable en un 99%. 

Saludos!


----------



## cejas99

Tacatomon dijo:


> ahhhhhhh. Ya estoy en eso!!!
> jajjaa Saludos!!!
> 
> Edit: Adjunto la lista, me basé en el PCB ya que ahí estan todos los materiales necesarios para ensamblarla. Confiable en un 99%.
> 
> Saludos!



Muy bien por la lista de materiales, muchas gracias, a empezar a reciclar !!!!!

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por la lista Tacatomon  

Ayer tuve la oportunidad de estrenar (por error) la protección contra cortos  . Esa sencilla implementación me ahorró unos 8U$S en componentes que debería haber cambiado 

PD: Fijate en los mosfets, es IRF740 en lugar de IRF470 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

mmm, La protección contra cortos está al 100%!!!.
Ya está corregida y aumentada la lista de materiales. Muchos se iban a matar buscando el IRF470... el santo mosfet perdido.

See you


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya que veo bien los parámetros de los núcleos FEER42A me doy cuenta que son muy diferentes que los E42... Voy a hacer los cálculos para averiguar cuantas vueltas salen con estos y lo publico para que vean lo mal que estan...

Saludos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ya que veo bien los parámetros de los núcleos FEER42A me doy cuenta que son muy diferentes que los E42... Voy a hacer los cálculos para averiguar cuantas vueltas salen con estos y lo publico para que vean lo mal que estan...
> 
> Saludos!!!



Pero cual es el problema? Ese es un E42/21/20 con sección circular, sirve perfectamente. La sección efectiva es la misma que los de sección rectangular. 
Mantené el mismo número de espiras que indiqué.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

ajjajaja, Que bruto que soy... Me dejé llevar por los numeros.

Gracias Mnicolau.

Saludos.!!!


----------



## dragondgold

Mariano serias tan amable de poner los datos y cálculos que usaste para el numero de espiras? Es para comprobar si vengo haciendo bien los cálculos.

Muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola dragonbold, las fórmulas que usé son los que están en el Marty Brown. El cálculo lo hice para 45[V] máximo por rama y obtuve 43[V]... teniendo en cuenta las caídas de tensión en los diodos rectificadores y demás, andan muy bien esos cálculos.

Cómo te quedó el transformador a vos?



Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Quería saber que sección del núcleo usaste y que densidad máxima (supongo que entre 1500 y 1600). Es porque me interesaba tu fuente pero no le veo la necesidad de tanta potencia con tensión tan baja y limitando la corriente a 10A ya que si tenemos 800W/45V tengo 17A y está limitada a 10A. Iba a bajar la frecuencia a unos 100KHz en el controlador para obtener unos 600W y tener un rango de tensiones de 20 a 55V (consulta: el rango es muy amplio? es posible?)

Muchas gracias y saludos!! Seguí así Mariano!!


----------



## mnicolau

No no, esos 10[A] a los que está seteado el protector contra cortos, son en el primario del trafo (es ahí donde sensa la corriente), no a la salida. Esos 10[A] en el primario del trafo son los que se tienen al llegar a 1KW aprox, por eso tomé ese valor. La tensión de salida la regulás al valor que quieras...

La sección del E42/21/15 es de 1.78[cm^2] y la del E42/21/20 es de 2.33[cm^2], estos valores están en la hoja de datos de cada uno. Para la Bmax suelo ir hasta 1800[Gauss] como máximo, y por lo general tomo 1500[Gauss] aprox.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Ha ok muchas gracias Mariano. Es posible tener un rango de 20 a 55V? Probablemente baje la frecuencia del controlador a 100KHz porque dudo que el nucleo que tengo llege a tanto es de un TV viejo. Las espiras se duplicarian todas verdad?


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, dividís por 2 en el denominador, lo que es igual a multiplicar por 2 el numerador. Las espiras se duplicarían.

Ese rango de tensión se puede obtener, pero no sé qué tan bien funcione la fuente en todo el rango, tendrías que probarlo y ver qué tal.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Mariano hice el cálculo del primario y todo bien, pero tengo un problema con el primario:

(1.1*45*12)/(252*0.95) = me da 2.48 espiras que estoy haciendo mal?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm no entiendo muy bien qué fórmula usas, parecería ser la del cálculo de Nsec esa, pero tampoco me cierra...

*Para el primario:*
Npri=(Vin(max)*10^8)/(4*F*Bmax*Ac)

Suponiendo...
Vin(max)=(242[VAC]*1.41)/2 (suponiendo un 10% más de tensión de línea).
F=50000[Hz]
Bmax=1500[G]
Ac=1.78[cm^2]

*Npri=32 Espiras*

*Para el Secundario:*
Nsec=(1.1*(Vout+Vfwd)*Npri)/(Vin(min)*DCmax)

Suponiendo...
Vout=45[V]
Vfwd=1.4[V]
Npri=32 Espiras
Vin(min)=(198[VAC]*1.41)/2 (suponiendo un 10% menos de tensión de línea)
DCMax=0.95

*Nsec=12 Espiras*

Fórmulas sacadas del Marty Brown.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Ha bien tenía un error en la Vin(min) muchisimas gracias sos un grande 

Saludos! Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## soborocotea

Hola a todos:
una preguntonta. si tratando de sacar el carrete del transformador ei33 se me compe "una patita" de la E del nucleo, sigue sirviendo el tranfo si lo pego con algo? o ya su función no la cumple...  porque se me acaba de romper...  :´(


----------



## mnicolau

Si la unión queda perfecta, se podría pegar y probarlo así. Ahora... si la fuente arranca y escuchás ruidos provenientes del trafo, ya sabés cual es la causa... habrá que cambiarlo.

Qué método usaste para tratar de despegarlo? Ya se habló bastante sobre eso, buscá que había algunos consejos.

Saludos


----------



## soborocotea

lo mande en un jarro y lo puse a calentarse, al rato de hervir lo saque. igual seguía re pegado. le empece a dar pequeños golpecitos y se despego pero se partio una pata de la E. la proxima tendria que sumergirlo en un solvente... solo que hoy no tenía y quise probar solo con agua


----------



## sebadt79

Hola mnicolau, te felicito, la verdad que tu proyecto es exelente, una hermosura. Me gustaria hacer algo parecido. Tengo que alimentar una potencia con +-33volt 12 amperes para un ampli de bajo y tengo esta fuente ASTEC SA300-3600-961.
Que tendria que hacer para empezar y ver si me sirbe para hacer lo que vos hiciste??


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias seba, es la primera vez que veo una fuente como esas, de dónde la sacaste? Qué dimensiones tiene el núcleo? Tiene carretel horizontal, así que podrías hacer la de 800W, en la otra no va a entrar sino.

Tenés varias cosas para reciclar ahí.. linda fuente.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

mnicolau dijo:


> ...es la primera vez que veo una fuente como esas, de dónde la sacaste?


Mirá la fecha en el PCB de la primera foto 
Es lógico que no se parezca mucho a las que se suelen ver.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

sebadt79 dijo:


> Hola mnicolau, te felicito, la verdad que tu proyecto es exelente, una hermosura. Me gustaria hacer algo parecido. Tengo que alimentar una potencia con +-33volt 12 amperes para un ampli de bajo y tengo esta fuente ASTEC SA300-3600-961.
> Que tendria que hacer para empezar y ver si me sirbe para hacer lo que vos hiciste??



¿Porqué te robastes mi fuente? 
Tengo una identica a esa, ya le saqué el nucleo y le destripe los mosfets irf450, como para un ampli para la casa con el IR2110!!!

Saludos!!!

PS: La caja metálica está buena para poner un stack de contactos, tipo industrial.


----------



## maton00

jeje esa fuente esta ree fastidiada pero se parecia a la mia creo que son de la misma marca cuidado con los nucleos al parecer es como el mio que se me rompio, cuidalos y recueda remojarlos en solvente minimo unas 6 horas en un bote tapado y luego a hervir con unas cuatro cucharadas soperas de sal durante unos 2 min luego con un trapo, un cutter y con cuidado separarlos a mi me funciono salvo que me desepere con el thinner
y lo quebre con el cutter


----------



## sebadt79

mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias seba, es la primera vez que veo una fuente como esas, de dónde la sacaste? Qué dimensiones tiene el núcleo? Tiene carretel horizontal, así que podrías hacer la de 800W, en la otra no va a entrar sino.
> 
> Tenés varias cosas para reciclar ahí.. linda fuente.
> 
> Saludos




Jajaja... la saque de una computador viejita, es mas era lo unico que le quedaba, en un gabinete gigante como de 70 cm de alto.



maton00 dijo:


> jeje esa fuente esta ree fastidiada pero se parecia a la mia creo que son de la misma marca cuidado con los nucleos al parecer es como el mio que se me rompio, cuidalos y recueda remojarlos en solvente minimo unas 6 horas en un bote tapado y luego a hervir con unas cuatro cucharadas soperas de sal durante unos 2 min luego con un trapo, un cutter y con cuidado separarlos a mi me funciono salvo que me desepere con el thinner
> y lo quebre con el cutter



Voy a tener en cuenta tus recomendaciones. El fin de semana empiezo a desarmarla.
Ya les contare como me va.

mnicolau una pregunta: el circuito de la de 800w esta por aca? por que no lo encuentro.


----------



## Cacho

sebadt79 dijo:


> ...el circuito de la de 800w esta por aca? por que no lo encuentro.


¿Leíste el primer post? 

Saludos


----------



## sebadt79

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Leíste el primer post?
> 
> Saludos



Ya la encontre...disculpen es que hay tanta informacion toda junta que me pierdo un poco... esto es un jobi y soy principiante, tanto en el foro como en electronica.
Saludos Gracias.


----------



## Cacho

No hay problema.
Sólo un consejo: Antes de postear una pregunta en un hilo, leélo entero (sobre todo si es de los largos) porque se discuten muchísimas cosas a lo largo del tema. Y, claro, usar el buscador del foro, que te va a dar una cantidad impresionante de información.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Mariano para que sirve el bobinado f-g que hay en el primario del transformador que luego va al 7815 para la alimentación de los integrados? No veo la especificación de las espiras.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ese bobinado cuenta como terciario, lleva el mismo número de espiras. Sirve para alimentar la etapa controladora, por eso el regulador 7815.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Mariano te sigo jodiendo ya me debes querer echar  Te hago una pregunta. Se podría omitir el terciario f-g y entrando con la tensión que sale del TIP50 directamente al 7815. He simulado el circuito de regulación con el TIP50 y de ahí salen unos 14V, como hacen esos 14V entrar al 7815 y salir 15V?
Otra consulta. El inductor toroidal para la protección contra cortocircuito, funciona para cualquier potencia de fuente? Solo tendría que cambiar la R de 10 Ohm para cambiar la corriente de corte?

Saludos y disculpa por tantas preguntas


----------



## mnicolau

No, no se podría. Ese circuito se encarga de dar el arranque simplemente, pasado esto el circuito se alimenta desde el devanado f-g, a través del regulador. La tensión de salida del arranque es de unos 11V en realidad si mal no recuerdo (el zener es de 13[V]) y pasa a través del regulador sin ser regulado (ya que no hay margen para hacer esto), pero esa tensión es suficiente para dar el arranque. Luego la tensión del devanado es de unos 20[V] con lo cual se regula con el 7815 sin problemas. 

Si quisieras alimentar constantemente la placa controladora desde ese circuito, a los pocos segundos vas a ver un lindo humo tanto de la resistencia de 5[W] como en el TIP50. En cambio de esta forma, una vez que la etapa controladora se alimenta desde el devanado, esos componentes dejan de disipar calor, sólo las resistencias de 39k de base continúan disipando, pero están calculadas para hacerlo sin problemas.

El toroide del protector simplemente está haciendo un sensado y entregando finalmente una tensión proporcional a la corriente del primario. No hay carga ahí con lo cual no habría problemas. Incluso se podría usar uno más chico que el que yo utilicé ahí. Mientras mayor la resistencia, menor la corriente de corte.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Muchas gracias Mariano, el terciario f-g se bobinaria junto con el otro terciario k-l? Hay alguna fórmula para calcular la R según la corriente de corte o lo fuiste haciendo por pruebas?

Gracias y saludos!!


----------



## mnicolau

Sí, se bobinan juntos, fijate en la foto de mi fuente, se ven claritos ambos devanados y las 2 espiras de cada uno.

Respecto a la resistencia, *todo* puede calcularse en esta ciencia... Dejo un paper que me había mostrado el amigo Eduardo (ejtagle) para su diseño.

Saludos


----------



## gon12

Hola una pregunta para mariano , me gustaría saber que formula y unidades usaste (Frecuencia , flujo magnético , tensión , etc.) para calcular el primario del transformador de la segunda fuente . 

Una cosa al fin esta andando la primera fuente !!! 
El transformador lo hice como comento bushell , bien apretaditas las bobinas y pegue el núcleo , la probe en un amp. de 50W y en la rama negativa caen 0.2v a máxima potencia el trafo hace un pequeño ruidito con carga pero eso se puede solucionar . 
El tema de la protección  contra corto circuito es inevitable a altas potencias comprobé que pasa cuando no esta  por accidente hice un corto y arrazo con todo lo que esta entre el tl494 y el transformador .
Al principio no regulaba a menos de 40V y le conectaba el amp. y entraba como en una oscilación , después de unas pruebas le coloque una resistencia de 470 ohm 5W entre la rama positiva y masa , ahora se soluciono y regula de +/-22V a +/- 44V.

Muchas gracias a los que me ayudaron , y muy buenos tus aportes mariano ! 

Y no se rindan !!! hace como dos años que vengo tratando de hacer una fuente de estas , muchísimas pruebas todas fallidas y desmoralizantes hasta que un dia anda !!!
El secreto esta en el trafo todo apretado y sale andando !!!. 

Saludos y muchísimas gracias !!!.


----------



## mnicolau

gon12 dijo:


> Hola una pregunta para mariano , me gustaría saber que formula y unidades usaste (Frecuencia , flujo magnético , tensión , etc.) para calcular el primario del transformador de la segunda fuente .



Hola gon12, me alegro haya salido andando.
Los datos que había usado para esa smps son:
Vin(max) = 250[VAC]*1.41
Bmax = 1500[G]
Frecuencia Transformador = Frecuencia Controlador/2 = 81[Khz]
Área efectiva (EI33) = 1.18[cm^2]

La fórmula para el primario:

(Vin(max)/2)/(4E-8*Bmax*Frecuencia Transformador*Área Efectiva)

El cálculo dá 31 espiras aprox, lo subí a 32 para que sea par y dividir en 2 mitades iguales el primario.

Saludos


----------



## El_Emy

hola mnicolau estube leyendo tu tema de la fuente  que creaste

te felicito imprimi todo y la vamos a hacer en la escuela anoche presente el proyecto y me dijeron q*UE* bueno ;D!!

pero ahora que voy a armar es en el cole

me dieron ganas de hacerme una fuente pero para mi

pero me gustaria que tire 18 voltios como maximo

deberia modificar mucho el trafo?

bajaria la cantidad de voltios si disminiyo la cantidad de vueltas del bobinado secundario ??
si bajo la cantidad de vueltas del secu no tendria q*UE* bajar las de primario tambien ?


----------



## alejandrow999

El_Emy, si querés sacar de tu fuente sólo 18V podés usar el transformador de PC "como viene" (sin rebobinar), pues de las salidas de "12V" obtenés pulsos de aproximadamente 25V. 
En cuanto a la relación de espiras ,si ponés menos espiras al secundario la tensión de salida será menor. Cambiar la cantidad de espiras del primario afectará la corriente que circula por el mismo, y también algunos parámetros magnéticos, así que te recomiendo no modificar nada por ese lado (hasta que averigües mejor cómo se hace).
Saludos.


----------



## El_Emy

ok

que modificacion tendria que hacer

para que me tire 18 +,- ?

me das una mano


----------



## alejandrow999

O sea:
1 - Copias el esquema que hizo Mnicolau , pero modificas los valores de las resistencias conectadas al terminal 1 del TL494.Es un simple divisor de tensión: entrarán 18V, salen 2,5v al terminal 2 del TL494.
2 - Conectás el transformador de fuenter  ATX sin modificarlo (OJO con el PCB: los terminales del transformador modificado *no son* como el original, por tanto deberias hacer una pequeña modificación al mismo, o hacer otro diseño de la placa)
3 - Si la opción anterior no te gusta, podés rebobinar el trafo y ponerle al devanado secundario la mitad de las espiras que especifica Mnicolau (así obtenés picos de tensión menores y mejorás el desbalanceo de salidas). O bien bobinar el transformador con los valores indicados al principio por el autor.

Saludos.


----------



## gon12

Hola , gracias mariano pero ... quería saber los datos de la segunda fuente (SG3525-IR2110) si es posible .
Por que con lo que he calculado  me da 22 vueltas en el primario (formulas Abraham I. Pressman para half-bridge)

Unidades VIN(min)/2 = 126v
             Bmáx        = 2600 gauss (+/-1300 gauss)
             Frec         = 50Khz
             Ae (EE42)  = 1.82 cm^2

Formula : ((Vin(min)/2-1)*(0.8*T/2)*1E8)/(Bmáx*Ae)

Resultado = 21.3 redondeo a 22 para primario.


Gracias saludos .


----------



## mnicolau

Para esa fuente usé la misma fórmula que usé para la otra, tomé:
Bmax=1800[G]
Frec=105[Khz]
Ae=1,72[cm^2]
Vin(max)=IDEM anterior cálculo.

Con la fórmula de Pressman la cantidad de espiras me resultó muy similar en los distintos cálculos que hice...

Saludos


----------



## gon12

Muchas gracias Mariano impecable.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Hola Mariano, monté tu fuente de 800W pero le duplique el número de espiras y le cambié la frecuencia del controlador a 100KHz, le puse unos mosfet IR840 y coloqué unos zeners de 15V en el gate de cada uno. La conecto con una serie y todo bien porque no prende  pero no tengo tensión a la entrada del trafo y por consecuente a la salida tampoco. En la unión de los dos mosfets (punto 3 en el esquema) que va al trafo tengo 12V midiendo con el tester respecto a negativo en corriente continua que curiosamente es la tensión que me entrega el IR2110 para los gate de los mosfet. Cual puede ser el problema? Tendrá que ver con los zener que le puse a los MOSFETS en los gate?

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, modificaste algo el circuito de arranque? Arranca la fuente? Te vas a dar cuenta porque si no arrancaría, se seguiría alimentando desde el circuito de arranque y la resistencia de 5[W] junto con el TIP50 calentarían mucho hasta quemarse (tenés que encenderla, apagarla luego de unos segundos y comprobar la temperatura).
También te podriás dar cuenta midiendo la tensión en la salida del regulador que alimenta los integrados, si tenés la tensión del regulador, es que arrancó correctamente. Si hay menos tensión, es la que proporciona el circuito de arranque (unos 11[V] aprox pude medir). Ojo al medir esta tensión, está referenciada a la masa del primario, no del secundario.

Comprobá eso primero...

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Te comento que al circuito de control lo estoy alimentando con una fuente regulada aparte, es decir esa parte del circuito no la hice. Como puedo medir la tensión del primario? Mido entre los dos extremos del primario en corriente continua o alterna? Yo medí la tensión que hay entre el punto 3 del esquemático y el negativo que sale del puente rectificador de la entrada y tengo unos 11-12V, entonces no voy a tener tensión a la salida de seguro.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Pero cómo que lo hiciste aparte? Qué circuito usaste ahí? El problema tiene que venir por ese lado entonces...
La etapa reguladora tiene que estar referenciada a la misma gnd que la etapa de potencia, sino no van a conmutar los mosfets. 
Dudo que puedas medir la tensión con un multímetro, la onda es "cuadrada" y de 50[Khz] en tu caso, bastante lejos de las características del multímetro, necesitarías un osciloscopio.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Si, si la gnd es la misma de la etapa de control que la que sale del rectificador de entrada. El circuito de control lo alimento con una fuente de alimentación regulada y estabilizada aparte. Uní el negativo de la fuente con el del rectificador de entrada para que sea el negativo en común para que conmuten los Mosfet es lo único que hice. 

Sí lo se no voy a medir la tensión real pero el multimetro me va a sacar el promedio de esa onda de 50KHz, es el mismo principio del PWM para el control de velocidad de motores pero ya voy a ver si me puedo conseguir un osciloscopio. Lo curioso es que la tensión que mido en cada uno de las salidas del IR2110 a los mosfets es la misma que mido en el punto 3 que va al transformador siempre con respecto a gnd. Por eso te preguntaba si no podían ser los zeners que coloqué en los gate de los mosfets, cada zener lo conecte el cátodo al GATE y el ánodo al SOURCE en ambos mosfets, no me animo a sacarlos por las dudas que los queme por eso te quería consultar si no podía ser eso.

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## PAKO_YANKE

hola mnicolau puede servir algunos de estos para tanfo principal?


----------



## mnicolau

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> hola mnicolau puede servir algunos de estos para tanfo principal?



Mmm no entendí muy bien la pregunta, te referís a si las smps se pueden usar como fuente de alimentación principal? Claro que sí, yo las uso para todo...

dragondgold, no creo que sea culpa de los zeners, tendrías que subir la etapa controladora que usaste para ver qué puede pasar. Por qué no la armaste completa a la que subí? Tuviste problemas para encontrar algún componente?

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

No, no no me entendiste Mariano. La etapa controladora es igual a la tuya toda igual, lo único que no arme es el circuito que alimenta al circuito de control porque uso una fuente de alimentación aparte con un trafo y un 7815 para regular es todo el cambio que hice ademas de los zeners y el cambio de frecuencia.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh pero... y por qué hiciste eso? Si en el circuito que dejé, la alimentación permanente la provee un simple devanado de 4 espiras y el circuito de arranque es muy simple también...
Y por qué bajaste la frecuencia? a mayor frecuencia, mejor transferencia de potencia, menor filtrado, etc. El material N27 del núcleo (uno de los más comunes que venden), tiene un rango óptimo de funcionamiento de hasta 150[Khz], acá lo trabajo a 100[Khz]. Si te preocupa el ruido que pueda meter en el ampli, mirá el video que subí acá:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7294-pcb-34045/

Al comienzo intenté mostrar la ausencia total de ruido a la salida, subiendo el volumen de la señal y acercando la cam al parlante, estando sin señal de audio.

No puedo ayudarte mucho más porque no sé exactamente qué es lo que estás haciendo, tal vez le estás errando en una conexión o alguna otra cosa sin darte cuenta. Es distinto a solucionar un problema habiendo armado el pcb tal cual, ahí me podría orientar mejor y descartaría más cosas.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Yo miraría cómo están conectadas las masas de la fuente extra y la SMPS.
No puedo decir que sea el único problema, pero sí que es fácil pifiarle a ese tema en estas fuentes.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Mariano te comento, la etapa de control la alimento aparte por ahora porque quería probar primero el tema de la frecuencia, mi trafo es de un TV viejo y dudo de su frecuencia máxima y si la supero saturo el núcleo. Quise comprarlo pero me pidieron una compra mínima de 40 USD y yo solo necesito un núcleo, se las ventajas de aumentar la frecuencia pero hasta que no sepa cuanto va a dar mi núcleo no podré aprovecharlas.

Me fijaré en lo que mencionó cacho pero estoy seguro de que revisé bien ahí, la fuente extra debe tener su GND conectado al negativo del rectificador de entrada verdad?

Gracias y saludos

Haciendo un intento desesperado desconecte la GND de la fuente que tengo aparte del GND del rectificador de entrada y me quemó los MOSFETS. Los reemplacé y creo que me los quemó también ya que la serie queda prendida. Pregunta: leí acá en el foro que el IRF840 tiene una alta RDS(on) puede venir por ahí el problema?


----------



## mnicolau

Probá en Elemon, me habían pedido 30$ de compra mínima, creería que sigue igual todavía.
El 840 tiene apenas una Rds(on) más alta que el 740, no es por eso que se quemaron. Es válido usar esos mosfets.

A revisar todas las conexiones, alimentarlo con una fuente aparte sería exactamente lo mismo, no deberías tener problemas si hacés todo como se debe.

Una cosa importante... si se te han quemado los mosfets, yo cambiaría también el IR y el SG... suelen dañarse también. Tal vez se te quemaron la 1º vez y luego usaste siempre los mismos integrados por eso nunca arrancó la smps. Eso fue principalmente lo que me llevo a agregar el protector contra cortos.

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Bueno lo que voy a hacer ahora es montar el circuito de control en un PCB porque lo tengo en protoboard, cambiar los IC, comprar 2 mosfets nuevos y ver que sucede. 



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Esto que está editado directamente preguntáselo por MP.


----------



## nek antunes

Muchos parebens por tema, y las fuentes de los mismos. 
Tengo una duda, como es la alimentación de la TL494, cuando se inicia la fuente ..
Sólo será de 15 voltios después de haber estado trabajando ... ¿No? 
Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola nek, bievenido al foro...
Una vez que arranca, la etapa controladora se alimenta desde los 15[V] del regulador 7815 de salida.

Saludos


----------



## nek antunes

Hola mnicolau
Gracias
Tengo un SMPS con SG3525, IR2110 y irf840, no tenían ninguna protección, y es una fuente que utilizo para probar algunos amperios, y a veces queman irf840 paso de 8 amperios o más, y "pufffff" otro IRF quemado. 
Ahora voy a construir esta muy compacto (con TL494), me gusta, y tengo algunas ATX aquí, luego poner el resultado aquí en el foro. 
El "Driver" Tengo una aquí, creo que sirve. 
Mi fuente con SG3525...
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Pero los IRF840 soportan hasta 8[A], sería obvio que se quemen si les pedís más que eso...
Qué esquema usaste para tu smps?

Saludos


----------



## nek antunes

Este esquema aquí...
Mi problema es que si algo va mal en el amplificador, la corriente falsilmente pasa hasta 8A o 14A (IRFP450), y quema el mosfet. Y luego pensé en montar un SMPS con la protección.
Y por eso uso irf840 € 1.


----------



## mnicolau

Ojo que la smps que trae el protector contra cortos, no es la del TL494, sino la de 800W.

Saludos


----------



## nek antunes

Hola
Mi smps funcina con 50 kHz.
Podría usar esta protección en mi fuente? ¿O que iba a cambiar la frecuencia de 210khz? 

Saludos


----------



## dragondgold

Mariano por qué el capacitor de bloqueo es de 2uF? En qué influye? He visto que en la mayoría de las fuentes es de 1uF y en la tuya es de 2uF

Saludos y gracias

PD: sigo intentando hacer andar la fuente


----------



## gusvio

mariano puedo usar diodos de recuperacion rapida fr307 en ves de los fr107


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, el "blocking capacitor" se calcula (como todo) y depende entre otras cosas, de la frecuencia y de la corriente del primario. Para esa fuente me dió 2.1[uF], de ahí los 2 capacitores en paralelo. Usé la fórmula que presenta el libro de Pressman.

Podés usar esos diodos gusvio, aunque va a ser un desperdicio de los mismos, ya que son de 3[A] esos.

Nek, la protección va a funcionar a esa frecuencia también.

Saludos


----------



## gusvio

gracias por la respuesta mariano, en relacion al toride de salida de tu fuente de 300watt puedo usar el que saque de la fuente at ,y si no es asi de q*UE* tamaño lo necesito y como lo armo te lo agradeceria mucho si me explicas ya q*UE* recien estoy haciendo mis primeras armas en este apasionate mundo de la electronica gracias y te felicito por ser tan buena persona y compartir tus conocimietos con todos los compañeros de la comunidad.


----------



## mnicolau

De nada...
Sí, podés usar ese toroide. Revisá las primeras páginas, lo había explicado detallado a eso, tanto el armado del transformador como el toroide de salida.

Saludos


----------



## gusvio

gracias mariano volvere a revisarlo , y respecto a tu fuente de 800w puedo conseguir los componetes de una feutne de pc de 800w o donde los consigo es que aca en bolivia vieras lo dificil que es conseguir algo hasta una resistencia, por eso me gusto tanto tu fuente por que es de partes recicladas y pues nos la hace accesible para personas que no tienen acceso a cierto tipo de partes. gracias y espero q*UE* nos sigas sorprendiendo con tus proyectos.


----------



## Tacatomon

La mayoría de las partes las puedes sacar de una SMPS para PC. Condensadores, disipadores, diodos (a veces) Toroides, Transistores ( a veces)... El que no encuentres una resistencia por donde resides ya es grave. No todo lo vas a poder reciclar...
Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Mariano, estaba viendo el esquema de la primer fuente, y me parece que la capacidad de entrada es un poco chica. t es el periodo de descarga de los capacitores; acá vale 0,01s. Para lograr 300W, la corriente por el primario es de 2A (porque la tensión en el mismo es 150V , 1/2 del pico de la tensión de entrada minimo, digamos 210V: 210V*raiz2 /2=150V ). Pero esa corriente la pide a cada capacitor durante  1/2 del tiempo, por tanto puedo tomar 1A para el cálculo de capacidad. Sabiendo que la tensión máxima de salida es de 45V, y el trafo proporciona pulsos de 56V aproximadamente, obtenemos un margen de regulación del 20%. Por lo tanto, si la tensión del primario baja un 20%, la tensión de salida puede mantenerse en 45V. En consecuencia , podemos permitir un rizado en la tensión de cada capacitor de entrada de 30V (150V*0,2). calculamos entonces:
I *t =  C * V
Queda: 
1A * 0,01s = C * 30V
Despejando, C=330uF (mínimo).
Cada capacitor de la rama de alta tensión debe ser de al menos 330uF/ 200V (como los que suelen venir en las ATX).
En el caso de la segunda fuente, es mucho peor  (800W /150V = 5,3A).
Quedan dos opciones aquí:
1- Aumentar las capacidades ya mencionadas.
2- Aumentar considerablemente la cantidad de espiras de los secundarios, para dar mejor margen de regulación (por ejemplo, eso hacen los fabricantes de fuentes de PC: "amarretean" capacitores y ponen transformadores que proporcionan pulsos de tensiones de aproximadamente 25V, cuando la salida continua es de 12V) con los problemas que esto trae asociado.
Esto es una crítica constructiva, obviamente.

Y también quería consultarte algo:
En paralelo a los 13007's hay unos diodos FR107 en antiparalelo. Dichos diodos entrarían a conducir cuando la tensión en la bobina primaria del trafo se hace mayor a la alimentación positiva  o menor a la negativa (esto es justo despues que los 13007 entran en corte), según tengo entendido esto es debido al "flujo disperso" del trafo.
¿Cuanto estimás que vale dicha corriente? 

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Alejandro, muy buenas cuestiones... el cálculo que hacés es correcto, de hecho según la fórmula de Marty Brown, necesitaría 168[uF] para los 300[W] de salida, tomando un ripple de 10[Vp-p] en la entrada (aunque el libro toma como adecuado 20[Vp-p]), con lo cual harían falta que los capacitores sean de unos 330[uF] cada uno.

Para los 800[W] harían falta 2 de 470[uF] en el lugar de cada uno.

Aumentar las espiras lo descarto directamente, por el tema del armado del núcleo, no entrarían los devanados. Aumentar las capacidades es algo que habrá que contemplar (bastante sencillo de hacer), en el caso de querer experimentar a esas potencias. Por suerte la naturaleza del audio juega a favor nuestro a la hora de estimar la potencia necesaria...

Claro, los diodos en paralelo a los transistores son muy importantes ya que le proporcionan un camino para que circule la corriente durante el tiempo muerto, debido a la energía almacenada en el núcleo magnético. Cuando se apaga el transistor de arriba, el diodo del de abajo completa el camino y al revés cuando se apaga el tr de abajo. Pero la verdad.. ni idea de cuánta corriente hablamos ahí, no he encontrado ese dato.
Hay unos papers de Microchip muy interesantes que explican todas estas cuestiones, de cada topología: AN1114 y AN1207, partes I y II.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Muy bueno los datos sobre la capacitancia de reserva para la fuente. Aparte, he de decir que como dice el compañerp Mnicolau, el audio _Suena_ a nuestro favor!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## alejandrow999

Con el tema de las espiras, Mariano, tenés razón. En el primer trafo, directamente no entrarían mas espiras. En el segundo podría hacerse (veo cierto espacio vacío), por ejemplo una relación 1:1 pero ahora me doy cuenta que eso implicaría no sólo picos de tensión peligrosos, sino que las corrientes a ambos lados serían iguales, con las consiguientes pérdidas en conmutadores y demás....

Con el tema de los capacitores de la segunda fuente,a mi me da un poco más: suponiendo un ripple de 40V (un 28%) y una corriente eficaz de 2,6A (nuevamente, medio ciclo pide 5,3A a un capacitor y  luego esa misma corriente al otro) me da unos 650uF. O sea : dos capacitores  de 650uF o bien cuatro de 330uF ( a desarmar fuentes: los C nuevos están un poco caros).

No voy a negar que en audio, el rango dinámico y demás atenúen las exigencias de diseño... pero estaba viendo que, cuando tenemos una señal de baja frecuencia y gran amplitud, la circuitería de potencia es la que debe proporcionar el pico de corriente, pues los capacitores de salida (aún poniendo decenas de miles de microfaradios) no podrían mantener la tensión durante los períodos necesarios. Por tanto, la tensión de salida debería caer durante los picos de consumo. Y la mayor parte de la potencia "se va" en los graves (frecuencias cercanas a los 100Hz), así que sería notorio. Por eso sería genial que los capacitores, diodos y demás estuviesen calculados para "régimen continuo", pues así la tensión de salida no podría caer durante los picos de potencia. 

En realidad, fue esto último lo que me llevó a revisar esos valores.

Gracias por la info.

Saludos.

PD: tatacomon, no me apuntes con eso....


----------



## Tacatomon

En la la fuente de 800W pensaba ponerle capacitores de 680uF de unas Fuentes AT de 200W ¿Por que una fuente AT de 200W de calidad lleva sendos capacitores?
Es por la calidad... supongome yo... XD
En otras fuentes conmutadas de potencia para audio de unos 600W, no bajan de 560uF en los capacitores de salida...
Ahora, en los rieles de voltaje, aparte de los que ya tiene la fuente ¿No se le pueden agregar unos cuantos miles de uF´s más? ¿Afectará el filtro de salida hacer eso?
Upppps, ahora caigo en la cuenta que la que guarda la corriente es la bobina... juaaaa

PS: Descuida compañero, solo es para los buitres y los que no respeten las normas del foro


----------



## mnicolau

El cálculo para la de 800 me dió 450[uF], por eso decía lo de 2 de 470[uF] en el lugar de cada uno.

La capacidad de salida está algo sobrada según los cálculos.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

El tema de agregar demasiada capacidad de salida es que puede desestabilizar la realimentación (según tengo  entendido). Aparte que los valores necesarios podrían ser excesivamente grandes (decenas de miles de uF's) , pues la corriente de salida es grande y la variación de tensión de salida, chica. Pero suele hacerse.
Si: creo que usando 2 capacitores de 470uF (valor comercial) donde va cada uno (4 en total) en la entrada es muy razonable: 
5,4A/2 * 0,01s = 2 * 470uF *Vr
Vr= 28V (un 20% de la tensión del primario)
Yo entendí mal: usar 2 C de 470uF en vez de 4.... 

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg

alejandrow999 dijo:


> El tema de agregar demasiada capacidad de salida es que puede desestabilizar la realimentación (según tengo  entendido).



A modo de idea: ¿Si la realimentacion se tomase con un diodo rectificador, capacitor pequeño y resistencia de carga en realimentacion ANTES de los diodos rectificadores de salida?

De esta forma una gran capacidad en la salida no afectaria la regulacion, la fuente seria super reactiva.


----------



## alejandrow999

Bueno, saarg, haciendo eso, uno medidía el pico de tensión que proporciona el transformador. Aún agregando una bobina en medio, nosotros no tendríamos control sobre la tensión de salida, sino sobre una muestra de señal del  trafo, la cual no tiene por qué ser igual.
De todas formas, habría que ver bien bajo qué condiciones concretas se producen las inestabilidades. Yo eso de que no conviene conectar excesiva capacidad de salida lo estoy repitiendo como loro: lo leí de post de otros usuarios, pero no sé bien porqué produciría inestabilidad en el lazo de realimentación. 
Cabe aclarar algo: aumentar la capacidad de salida implica un tiempo de carga de los capacitores más grande, y corrientes importantes sobre el rectificador y bobina durante más tiempo... 
Igual, (a mi parecer) es mucho más efectivo aumentar la capacidad de entrada: son sólo un par de capacitores adicionales.  

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Tiene que hablar un entendido de esto...
Yo pienso igual, la capacidad de entrada reflejaría el mismo rendimiento al sera umentada en lugar de ser agregada al final... o viceversa...


----------



## seaarg

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Bueno, saarg, haciendo eso, uno medidía el pico de tensión que proporciona el transformador.



No estoy seguro, ya que el capacitor luego del diodo daria la continua, la resistencia de carga lo descargaria.

Luego: Al tener consumo importante, la tension de salida del trafo baja por estar alimentando ese consumo+carga capacitores, por lo tanto, el capacitorcito de la regulacion tambien se descargaria. Como decis vos, no estariamos midiendo exactamente la salida, pero creo que la fuente se anticiparia a los golpes de consumo, dado que tenemos un tiempo (muy chico) hasta que los grandes cap de salida caigan, en donde la realimentacion ya "aviso" de bajo voltaje.

Solo una idea, no lo probe absolutamente jamas.


----------



## gusvio

hola mariano, gracias por tu ayuda y a todo s los del foro , tengo una duda es posible usar el trafo que se muestra en la foto como driver?.


----------



## J2C

Gusvio

Ese trafo de la foto parece ser el de STAND BY en una fuente ATX. Pon una foto con la vista de todos los transformadores de la placa que tienes e indicalo con una flecha.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## gusvio

J2C gracias por la respuesta, espero puedan colaborarme a solucionar el problema que tengo especialmente con el driver, les detallo unas fotos espero sean lo bastante explicitas mi duda va por que mariano describió como reconocer los diferentes devanados del secundario pero en su caso el driver tenia 5 pins y el mio como se ve en la foto tiene 4, ¿como lo conecto ? , gracias , ahhh me olvidaba un par de preguntas mas ¿el trafo de la foto sirve ? ,¿ porque esta fuente no tiene el integrado tl494?.


----------



## Nilfred

Busca las especificaciones en la página de LiteOn, que en la foto se ve que es el fabricante de los trafos esos.
¿Y que integrado tiene? Seguro es un clon del TL494 con otro nombre.


----------



## Rodgers

alguna ayuda de cual circuito usando el sg3525 funciona bien....sin problemas de control???


----------



## mnicolau

En el 1º post tenés una smps usando ese IC y funcionando muy bien...

Saludos


----------



## sebarincon

Hola mariano, estuve viendo la fuente y me parece exelente, pero tengo varias dudas. 

Ahi abajo te deje unas fotos de unos trafos uno es ei33-2 y el otro no dice nada, es un poco mas grande. cual me recomiendan usar?

Otra cosa es que no entendi como bobinarlo.

Porque cuando dice bobinar medio primario, no entiendo como empezar. digamos, agarro una punta, empiezo a bobinar hasta la mitad (si son 30 vueltas en total, bobino 15) y despues de ahi que hago con la punta que me queda?? digamos la bajo al carretel?, no se si la dejo en el aire, aislo y empiezo con el secundario? por favor si me podes sacar de la duda mejor.

otra cosa que en las fotos aparecen unos toroides, tambien quisiera saber que parametros tener para elgir el mejor. tanto el de entrada como el de salida. si porq son mas grande es mejor, o el tipo de material.

y por ultimo los drivers, tengo  2 con 4 patas y uno con 5 patas (hablando del mismo lado), vos digiste de usar el de 5 patas, pero se podra uno que tenga 4 patas?? 

muchas gracias a toda la comunidad!






















Espero no molestar con tantas dudas y preguntas. pero tambien tengo los transistores de las fuentes y tengo gran variedad de ellos.

comento los que tengo:

e13009 , d13007 , c4106, b1342, d1933

viendo los datasheet de cada uno son similares, veo que el e13009 aguanta mas amperaje, pero me gustaria que me aconsejen cual iria mejor en la fuente.

muchas gracias a  todos!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola seba,



sebarincon dijo:


> Ahi abajo te deje unas fotos de unos trafos uno es ei33-2 y el otro no dice nada, es un poco mas grande. cual me recomiendan usar?


Usá el más grande, le sacás algo más de potencia, ese tal vez sea un EI35.



sebarincon dijo:


> Otra cosa es que no entendi como bobinarlo.
> 
> Porque cuando dice bobinar medio primario, no entiendo como empezar. digamos, agarro una punta, empiezo a bobinar hasta la mitad (si son 30 vueltas en total, bobino 15) y despues de ahi que hago con la punta que me queda?? digamos la bajo al carretel?, no se si la dejo en el aire, aislo y empiezo con el secundario? por favor si me podes sacar de la duda mejor.


Fijate que dejé unos pads conectados entre sí pero sin conectar a nada (en la plantilla donde se coloca el trafo), ahí conectás los extremos libres de ambas mitades, en lugar de dejarlas al aire...



sebarincon dijo:


> otra cosa que en las fotos aparecen unos toroides, tambien quisiera saber que parametros tener para elgir el mejor. tanto el de entrada como el de salida. si porq son mas grande es mejor, o el tipo de material.


Para este caso, dejá de lado el 1º y el del medio negro (sonó medio racista ), el 1º es muy chico y el otro "parecería" ser de ferrite, con lo cual te podría servir para otra aplicación. Para inductor de salida, los otros amarillos de polvo de hierro son suficiente.



sebarincon dijo:


> y por ultimo los drivers, tengo  2 con 4 patas y uno con 5 patas (hablando del mismo lado), vos digiste de usar el de 5 patas, pero se podra uno que tenga 4 patas??


En esta fuente, el driver tiene que tener si o sí 5 patas en lo que sería su lado "secundario".



sebarincon dijo:


> comento los que tengo:
> 
> e13009 , d13007 , c4106, b1342, d1933


Usá cualquiera... comprobá que esté en buen estado y listo. He probado todo tipo de transistores sacados de ATX, son todos de características casi idénticas.

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Hola mnicolau, muy muy buena la fuente de 800w, la verdad que estaba con ganas de armar una switching para alimentar un par da UCDs y me viene genial tu diseño, nuevamente muchas gracias por compartirlo y además del PCB el soporte técnico jeje...
Por eso tengo unas preguntas, a ver si me podes ayudar, ya tengo hechas las placas y casi todo montado, primero te cuento la idea que sería con el núcleo EE42/21/20 obtener unos +/-60v con una potencia de 800w para arriba (esperemos), para lo cual cambie los zener por 32v, las tensiones de los filtros de salida a 63v, las resistencias de los leds y tenía pensado tomar los cálculos que mencionaste algunos mensajes atrás...
   Primario 12 Espiras
   Secundario 7+7 Espiras
   Terciario 2 Espiras
ahora mis dudas... 
1) Me falta hacer el toroide de protección para cortos, en el zip dice que son Primario: 1 espira (cable atravesándolo) / Secundario: 50 espiras (AWG 29 por lo menos), el cable atravesándolo de cuantos mm2? algún largo? y otra 50 espiras de cable awg 29, yo tengo alambre esmaltado de 0.25mm2 me aconsejas poner 2 en paralelo o un solo se la banca?
2) Solo duda, pero creo que está bien, el inductor de salida va en "contrafase", no?
3) En el transformador principal, para el armado usas lo siguiente "Capa de aislante con lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar, así no forma una espira), soldarla en "Q"." se consigue para comprarla? o la podré sacar de los EI de las fuentes de PC? alcanza?
perdón por tantas preguntas... pero mas alla que por algo seguro esta esa capa de cobre, tendré inconvenientes en no ponerla?
y la ultima
4) Coloque como filtro de entrada (en 220v digamos) uno sacado de las switching de PC, estará bien... se la bancan? ya que son muy distintos a los que usas vos en las SMPS...
Muchas gracias y perdón lo extenso, asi trato de resolver todo de una...  
Saludos!!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Buenas, de nada, gracias por el comentario...

1) Para el cable que lo atraviesa, de 1[mm^2] va a ser suficiente, es un tramo muy corto (lo más corto posible). Para el secundario, podés usar el AWG29, con la relación de 1:50 son 200[mA] en cortocircuito.. osea que no hay problemas para el alambre.

Ah *importante* una cosa que no sé si comenté, está en el esquema pero no lo indiqué en el pcb. En paralelo a la resistencia de 10 Ohm, de salida del toroide protector, se conecta un capacitor de 100[nF], lo sueldan en las patas de la resistencia.

2)Así es, en contra-fase.

3) Puede ser que sea suficiente. Esa capa deriva a masa toda capacidad parásita que se genere entre los devanados primarios y secundarios. De no hacerlo, se podría introducir ruido en la etapa de audio (no lo comprobé).

4)Puede servir ese inductor, la diferencia es que se armó en un toroide en lugar de los núcleos que yo usé. Pero ojo, el problema en usar esos está en que si te fijás, tenés ambas fases separadas sólo por el aislante de esos alambres, si el consumo es alto, se calientan, se pueden derretir y tenés un lindo corto ahí. Yo lo que haría es desarmarlo, bobinarlo nuevamente con alambre esmaltado un poco más grueso y además separaría las fases para que no se toquen, en un costado del toroide hacés una y en el otro, la otra fase.

PD: muy prolijo ese ensamblado 

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Buenísimo mnicolau, nuevamente gracias!
Con respecto al inductor de protección para cortos y el de salida, todo aclarado.
Tendré en cuenta el capacitor de 100nf y voy a ver de conseguir la capa de cobre de los núcleos de PC para el armado del transformador principal.
Por último, no sé bien de armar el toroide de entrada, pero se podrá comprar alguno que sirva? o de donde podre conseguirlo como el que usaste en tu SMPS?
y los MUR840 estarán bien para sacarle los 1kw máximos?
Saludos!!!


----------



## carlitosferar

Luego de 7 meses, y después de haber abandonado el proyecto, una luz apareció en mi camino.
La desarmé, la volví a armar y magia…salió andando.
El objetivo de este mensaje es simplemente dar el parte (Como lo hice cuando comencé y cuando abandoné).

Gracias Mariano, Gracias Bushell, Gracias C A C H O, el día que haga un proyecto sin la ayuda de Cacho, pensaré que he comenzado a: “Entender algo de electrónica”.

http://img232.imageshack.us/i/mia016.jpg/

Un Saludo
PD: Por un, aparente problema en el S.O. sigo sin poder cargar imágenes directamente.:enfadado:

Joya: Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Le ganaste por cansancio a la fuente y terminó funcionando   Me alegro esté andando....

Seba, a esos inductores los encontré en distintas fuentes: de TV, de impresoras grandes, etc.. Posiblemente se puedan comprar, tendrías que averiguar en las casas ahí.
Los MUR840 son de 8[A], con lo cual no van a alcanzar a sacar 1KW a +-60[V], igualmente dudo que la fuente llegue a tanto... cuando la pruebes vas a sacarnos la duda ya que nunca pude cargarla tanto.

Saludos


----------



## sebarincon

mariando, que pasa si hago el tr, pero con un solo alambre. de la misma seccion??
garcias!


----------



## mnicolau

sebarincon dijo:


> mariando, que pasa si hago el tr, pero con un solo alambre. de la misma seccion??
> garcias!



Seba, leé esto:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efecto_pelicular

Ahí tenés el efecto que sucede (mientras mayor la frecuencia, mayor el efecto), luego leé la tabla que está acá:

http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm

La última columna te determina el máximo de frecuencia admisible para cada alambre, para poder aprovechar toda su sección.

Saludos


----------



## sebarincon

ahora si entendi, jaja gracias mariano. por lo que veo, el alambre soporta                 68 kHz maximo. y creo que lei por ahi que estaria trabajando a 210 Khz no?

con lo cual no sirve


----------



## mnicolau

Mmm no, la fuente que vos estás por armar (la compacta con bipolares), está funcionando a 160[Khz] seteados en el controlador, pero lo que interesa ahí es la frecuencia en el transformador y en esta topología, es la mitad de la seteada. Así que necesitás un alambre que permita trabajar a unos 80[Khz] sin desperdiciar sección (un AWG25 para arriba).
Si vos estás usando AWG24 (por lo que comentaste de los 68[Khz]), podrías usarlo igual aún desperdiciando algo de sección, poné un alambre más de última (si entra...)

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Buenas, de nuevo... sigo con el armado de la SMPS de 800w.
Perdón  que pregunto tanto para saber y de paso no cometer errores.
mnicolau, en el PCB veo el pad para conectar el disipador (según entedí para evitar emitir ruidos) pero en el montaje del mismo, me surgió una duda, los mosfet van asilados con mica y grasa seguro, pero los diodos (MUR840) veo que no, pero no sé si es correcto conectando el pad mencionado, hay que aislar todos los diodos?
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Si, hay que aislar todo. No los ves aislados ahí porque no son MUR840 esos y tienen un encapsulado especial todo plástico, entonces no necesitan aislación.

Saludos


----------



## sebarincon

HOla otra ves mariano, esoty en la etapa de construccion, pero me paso un problema, vi mal en los diodos que tenia q*UE* comprar, y en ves de comprar UF4007


----------



## Cacho

¿Y el resto del mensaje?
¿Qué compraste en lugar de los UF4007? ¿1N4007?


----------



## sebarincon

si, 1n4007, no se que paso con el mensaje, andaran igual?


----------



## Cacho

sebarincon dijo:


> ...andaran igual?


No, necesitás diodos rápidos y los 1N4007 no lo son. Cambialos por los UF4007. Quizá (no me puse a ver el esquema) anden también los de la familia FR.

Saludos.


----------



## sebarincon

okok lo voy a hacer, tengo fr107 o bien rl203.


----------



## seaarg

Hago una pregunta que no vi en el post, si ya existe sepan disculpar.

¿Alguien sabria decirme que funcion cumple el inductor de salida en las smps? o al menos, en esta smps? Veo que en todos los diseños existe pero no entiendo su funcion. Hice un diseño que funciona que no lo utiliza, pero evidentemente alguna ventaja/funcion debe tener.


----------



## alejandrow999

saarg, el inductor de salida (junto con los capacitores de salida) permite filtrar la tensión de salida y, además, "promediar" los pulsos que le llegan del rectificador para lograr que la fuente regule. Si dicha bobina no existiese pasan dos cosas:
1 - Queda un pequeño rizado debido a la descarga de los capacitores cuando el transformador no proporciona tensión.
2 - Los capacitores se cargan a la tensión de salida del rectificador: por lo tanto no habría regulación alguna.

Saludos


----------



## seaarg

Claro y conciso, muchas gracias. Tu 2da respuesta me genera otra duda:
En mi diseño como dije no tengo inductores a la salida y sin embargo regula bien con la realimentacion simplemente (por opto y tomada despues de los cap de salida)... ¿Quiza tenga picos de voltaje y sea la carga la que esta ayudando a la regulacion? Aclaro que tiene resistencias de carga ademas de la carga en si, pero de 6K8, es muy poco consumo.


----------



## alejandrow999

Me parece raro que tu fuente regule sin usar el inductor de salida.... a menos que se trate de otra topología (por ejemplo, la flyback), o la capacidad de salida sea bajísima. ¿Qué topología usás? ¿Como medís la tensión de salida (enchufas el tester de una o ponés algun filtro pasa bajos o algo así entre el tester y la fuente)?
A mi entender, una fuente medio puente (como estos dos diseños de Mariano) sin inductor de salida no puede regular. Aunque... También puede ser que el PWM esté produciendo el ciclo de trabajo más chico posible, pues trata de corregir (bajar) la tensión de salida, y al no haber un filtro de salida, no puede hacerlo. Por todo esto queda un gran rizado de salida, y el tester marca una especie de promedio (marca cualquiera, bah). Funcionaría como regulación, pero de muy bajas prestaciones y a riesgo de deteriorar los rectificadores al poner cargas grandes (deberán conducir un enorme pico de corriente para la carga)
Ese tipo de info no vendría mal.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-switching-audiocar-12v-42v-20241/

Esta seria la fuente, le pido disculpas a mariano, la idea no es desvirtuar su thread sino despejar la duda del inductor.

Entiendo que es un medio puente como los diseños de este thread y la salida la medi con tester digital y analogico, los valores estan estables. De hecho, funciona hace mucho rato ya. Los cap de salida son de 63V y se mantienen frios y sanos (de acuerdo a lo que comentas)

Al ponerle inductor entre los diodos y los cap. tenia menos potencia de salida (algo asi como 0,5A menos, no recuerdo bien) y por eso lo quite. Probablemente bien calculado esto no pase.

Es un misterio. ¿Sera por eso que nunca le saque mas de 5A con distintos trafos?

Sobre el pwm, medi en su momento con osciloscopio el gate de los mosfets y pasaba de un duty cycle pequeño al maximo de a poco segun la carga y sin problemas.

PD: Si les parece que es offtopic avisen y movemos estos asuntos a un nuevo thread. Yo pienso que tiene que ver el tema pero uds. diran.


----------



## elseba87

mnicolau una consulta, ya arme por completo la fuente, revise y rerevise la placa en busca de cortos o pistas mal, verifique que los componentes estén donde van y le conecte una lámpara para prueba.
Al encenderla, la lámpara se apaga (bien!), pero no está funcionando ...
Después de prender a los 2 o 3 segundos, es escucha un "tshh", el led de salida de V+ enciende y el de V- no, luego del tshh el led se apaga...
Estoy revisando la placa y no veo nada mal, adjunto unas imágenes e ver si se me escapa algo y alguien me ayuda , igualmente la consulta era por dónde empezar a medir dada la falla. Está actuando la protección para cortos, no? otra cosa?
Te cuento que el núcleo es un 42/21/20 con 6+6 en el primario 7+7 en el secundario y 2+2 en el terciario, en el primario y secundario no creo haber errado, ya que seguí los pasos de la SMPS que ya construí...
desde ya gracias!
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola seba, empezá revisando la tensión en la entrada del regulador (el de la izquierda, que alimenta la etapa controladora), ojo que esa tensión está referenciada a la gnd del rectificador primario, no la de salida, tené cuidado cuando hagas la medición. Si es una tensión baja, sería insuficiente para el arranque y ahí tendrías el problema. Habría que subir el valor del zener.

El protector no está funcionando, porque la serie te limita la corriente a un valor muy bajo, aún si la misma quedaría encendida, el protector no se enteraría de eso.

Los ICs son nuevos? Tuviste algún problema durante las pruebas que los pueda haber dañado?

Revisá el TIP50 que esté en buen estado. Si la fuente no arranca no hay que dejarla mucho tiempo alimentada ya que se termina quemando el TIP50 debido a que continua conduciendo.

Seaarg, por mí no hay problema en seguir ese tema, al contrario, tampoco tengo del todo claro el funcionamiento del inductor y su efecto con y sin él. Así que aprovechemos la info de Alejandro . Respecto a esa fuente, es una elevadora en topología push-pull (no medio-puente); yo también uso la DC-DC sin el inductor. El tener una tensión tan baja en el primario puede ser lo que permita no utilizarlo.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

La verdad, seaarg, es que no sé como te puede funcionar bien la regulación sin la bobina de choque..... Igual, será mejor que lo sigamos discutiendo en el hilo de tu fuente, pues no sólo es otro modelo sino que es de topología *push-pull*, y no half bridge. Pero desde el punto de vista de la salida, es lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## seaarg

Ja! yo siempre la llame push-pull hasta que me corrigieron y me dijeron half-bridge. Se ve que me corrigieron mal (2 de 2 por push pull). Que lio que me armo con esto 

Me parece muy bien seguir la charla en el thread de mi fuente, asi dejamos este limpio ya que no se trata de inductores. Si algun moderador tiene la amabilidad y la posibilidad de pasar estos mensajes alli, mucho mejor.


----------



## alejandrow999

No creo que sea necesario correr estos mensajes: comenzamos hablando del inductor, y el offtopicazo fue muy breve. Además, si estos mensajes fuesen corridos, seguramente alguien más preguntaría lo mismo.


----------



## elseba87

Buenas mnicolau, los IC's son nuevos, como el resto de los componentes (salvo el NTC)... La fuente la probé unos segundos, va dos o tres veces no más de 30 segundos, para poder medir tensiones...
La única falla previa a esto, fue que soldé mal el inductor de entrada (quedo haciendo cortocircuito en la entrada de 220v, pero la lámpara encendió y lo coloque bien, error grave, pero no sé si afecto al resto de la electrónica. 
Revise el TIP50, esta ok, igual lo reemplacé... Medí la tensión en el regulador y es de 16v menos de un segundo, luego la fuente hace "tshh" y baja a 7v, ósea que viene por ahí la falla...
Los zener de 22v los reemplace por zener de 32v, es correcto eso? (dado que el post leí que al aumentar el secundario para obtener +/-60v se debían cambiar de valor) otra pregunta, como se realiza el terciario del transformador principal? ya que le tengo desconfianza al armado, la tensión para el arranque del driver sale de ahí?
nuevamente gracias por las respuestas y la paciencia!


----------



## alejandrow999

elseba87, creo que el problema del arranque de tu fuente proviene del seteo de la frecuencia del PWM. DOSMETROS lo menciona en este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/index2.html , comentario #25. 
En el mismo hilo, Cacho (mensaje #152) también hace alusión a algo parecido, pero con la realimentación. Ambos dicen que hay que escuchar la fuente.
Tal vez el problema viene por ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## sebarincon

Hola! hay algo mal que no esta bien.   probe la fuente! y no funciono, no prende los leds! indicando que no hay corriente por ahi.

Lo que si es que los 13007 calientas bastantes. y al trafo no llega tension. que podra ser? estoy dele buscar el problema pero no lo encuentro


----------



## mnicolau

elseba, no tenés otro IR2110 para probar? Si vas a alimentar los UCD canal N, podrías probar con ese. Le dudo a eso porque es el mismo síntoma que me hizo a mi, resultando el driver quemado. Otras cosas a tener en cuenta, el bobinado de arranque es el de 2 espiras entre "f" y "g", debe estar correcto al igual que el regulador 7815. El primario comentaste que está bien armado...

En el caso que no arranque, no la dejes tanto alimentada, apagala nomás para evitar dañar el circuito de arranque.

sebarincon, cosas importantes a revisar en esa fuente:
Conexión correcta del driver (lo verificás con la ATX original).
Trafo correctamente bobinado. 
Los 13007 no deberían calentar bastante, a ponerse a revisar...
Cómo se comporta la serie? Subite una foto de la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## Nimer

Buenas.. Excelente el aporte, Mariano! Tengo ganas de armar mi primer fuente switching, y esta me convenció por el tamaño que tiene.

Tengo un ¿transformador? sacado de la fuente switching de una videocasetera. Es un bicho interesante. Cuenta con tres pines de un lado, y ocho pines del otro. 
Arriba tiene una etiqueta que dice ETP57PU8A, y San Google no pudo darme información al respecto. Tiene una carcaza metálica para atornillar, pero habiéndola sacado tampoco encuentro ninguna etiqueta con el modelo. 

La pregunta es si este transformador me sirve para armar la fuente compacta. Tengo alguna fuente de PC AT de donde podría tomar componentes. Me conviene directamente usar el que usa dicha fuente de pc y olvidarme del que tengo en la mano, o puedo usar este mismo?

Una pregunta más. Use el transformador que use, el rebobinado del mismo se realiza con el mismo cobre que ya tiene? Es decir, lo desbobino y lo vuelvo a bobinar otra vez con ese mismo cobre?

Saludos!


----------



## elseba87

Mariano, así es tengo otro IR de los UCDs, lo cambie para descartar (ya que el IC funcionaba) y la fuente sigue con la misma falla... 
Reemplace el NTC por otro igual, reemplace también el regulador del driver (7815) por uno nuevo y estoy en la misma...
Volví a verificar todo (circuito, placa, componentes) y sigo sin ver nada raro pero igualmente nunca se sabe, puede que se me siga escapando algo.
Ahora lo que me queda como candidato a tener algún error/falla es el armado del núcleo EE42/21, para lo cual lo desoldé y empecé a desarmar...
Preguntas : el primario tiene que cortarse si o si para soldar en "d" (punto medio sin usar de los 6+6) o como yo hice que realice medio primario + capa + dos secundarios juntos y luego seguí con el resto del medio primario que había llevado hasta un extremo?
Otra, para el terciario las dos vueltas de cada uno tienen que estar centradas, cada una en un lado o es indistinto? los sentidos influyen entre primario, secundario y terciario? Están bobinados ambos primario en un sentido, los dos secundarios juntos, por ende en el mismo sentido y el terciario en qué sentido?
Ah, me olvidaba, el alambre litz lo hice con 18 alambres de AWG30 para que sea el mismo calibre total que lo mencionado en los datos, y otro cambio fue que para la capa de cobre usé una lamina de cobre un poco más gruesa que las de los núcleos de PC...
como siempre muchísimas gracias por la ayuda!!!
PD: Ajunto fotos del transformador...
Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno descartado esa parte por lo menos...
Al primario no hace falta cortarlo, como lo hiciste está muy bien pero me quedan unas dudas ahí... En la última foto (la que mostrás la 2º mitad del primario), el alambre que sale del pin "c", parecería estar enrrollado hacia abajo (visto el carretel como lo mostrás en la foto); si esto es así, el alambre que llega a "e" no puede venir desde el mismo lugar sino que desde el otro lado... No se si me explico, en ese caso están en distinto sentido. Si en realidad el alambre que sale de "c" se enrrolla hacia arriba ahí sí estaría bien, sacame esa duda... 

Lo mismo en la 2º foto, en la parte secundaria, el alambre que sale desde "h", está bobinado hacia abajo o hacia arriba? (cuando digo hacia abajo o arriba me refiero tomando en cuenta la orientación en la que aparece el carretel en la foto). Porque el alambre que llega a "j" parecería venir desde abajo y me queda la misma duda que en el párrafo anterior.

Respecto al terciario.. hay 2 en realidad, uno que alimenta la etapa de salida +-15[V] y la otra que va al regulador para alimentar la etapa controladora. Yo opté por comodidad bobinar la 1º en el mismo sentido que el secundario y la 2º, en el mismo que el primario.

PD: Te felicito por la prolijidad 

Nimer, revisá primero si el núcleo posee "gap" (una pequeña separación entre ambas mitades, en la columna central) si lo tiene, no sirve para esta fuente. Segundo, ojo con las AT.. podés usar el trafo que tienen, pero no el driver así que vas a tener que conseguir un driver de ATX.
Para volver a bobinar no se puede usar el alambre original, por el tema del efecto skin. En esta fuente se aumentó la frecuencia, así que usar un sólo alambre grueso desperdiciaría mucha sección del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Esas fotos ayudarán muchos a los recién iniciados (y de paso, agarro una mejor vista de como queda )

Saludos!!!


----------



## elseba87

sigo con la misma falla...
Bueno, desarme por completo el núcleo EE y lo bobine prestando mucha atención a los sentidos, a ver si está bien, 1/2 primario en un sentido, los dos secundarios en el otro sentido, el 1/2 primario restante en el sentido de la primera mitad, el terciario de "f" y "g" en el sentido del primario y el terciario restante en el sentido del secundario... (espero que se entienda al leer, porque estoy mariano)
Reemplacé los capacitores de 200v (ya que eran reciclados) y nada...
La fuente parece que se apaga, porque tiende a encender y después muere, pero si la vuelvo a encender rápido (no se llegan a descargar los capacitores) directamente ni tiende a prender...
Alguna idea de cambiar componentes, porque me desespera no saber ni de dónde puede venir la falla...
Mariano, podrá ser por el cambio de núcleo (ya que usaste el EE42/21/15)? por los diodos zener de 32v? o los mosfet? o nada que ver...
gracias por los comentarios, me gusta que quede lo mas prolijo posible, pero quiero que ande, jeje 
Adjunto mas fotos del nuevo armado del transformador... de paso para ayuda (si está todo bien, no) y para Tacatomon
Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

Se ve muy bonito ese alambre de cobre... Demasiado bonito a decir verdad...
¿Estás seguro de que es cobre esmaltado? (Descartemos primero lo primero)
¿De dónde lo sacaste?


Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Buenas Cacho...
Si es alambre esmaltado para bobinar transformadores, eso descartado, es más con el mismo arme la fuente de ricardodeni que anda por _acá_...
El alambre lo compre en Oeste Aislante, que de paso es un buen proveedor para quien necesite alambres y demás para bobinar.
gracias!


----------



## Cacho

Ok, descartado el alambre entonces.

Lo que decías de que quiere arrancar pero se clava después y si no se descargan los capacitores ni lo intenta me deja pensando...
Es como si funcionara el circuito de arranque (el TIP50 con el zener de 13V a la base) pero cuando el trafo tendría que empezar a poner lo suyo, la cosa ya no anda. ¿El UF4007 del bobinado f-g está sano y en la posición correcta?

De ser así, al conectarla ¿tenés los trescientos y pico de Volt de continua en el Drain del IRF740?


----------



## mnicolau

Descartado el trafo también entonces...
Algo que probaría, agregar otra R de 4.7k 5W en paralelo a la existente, para tratar de impedir que caiga tanto la tensión en el arranque y ver si así finalmente se auto-alimenta.

Otra cosa a revisar, Rt y Ct, asegurate que sean 6.8k y 1nF.

A no rendirse que ya va a arrancar, si me ha tocado renegar...

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Revise el UF4007, está bien, y en lo otro... algo raro hay, pero no sé si está bien, al prender la fuente hay un pico de 300 y pico de volts en los drains de los mosfets, pero cuando se cae la fuente baja a menos de 200v y sigue bajando mas... porque?


----------



## Cacho

elseba87 dijo:


> ...hay un pico de 300 y pico de volts...pero ...baja a menos de 200v y sigue bajando mas... porque?


¿Porque usaste un PTC en lugar de un NTC?

Medí la caída que tenés en ese componente. Debería ir bajando cada vez más...
Otra forma de medir eso es tomar la tensión (alterna, ojo) que hay en el condensador de 100nf/275V que hay a la entrada. Inicialmente debería ser relativamente baja e ir subiendo hasta los 220V.
Si va bajando tenés un PTC 

Si eso funciona bien, medí a tensión a la entrada del puente rectificador. Si no son los 220V que deberían podés tener problemas en el inductor de entrada o en una parte del puente rectificador.

Si eso anduviera bien, a medir los condensadores del filtro...

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola:Ante el éxito de la primer fuente. (La tengo funcionando en +-48V SIN NIGÚN PROLEMA).
He armado *otra*, que tengo trabajando +-22, cuyas prestaciones también son *perfectas*, (Regulación y simetría).

Pero……..dos detalles:
1- Dado que el terciario tira 30V los reguladores calientan. Supongo que quitándole una vuelta al bobinado se soluciona el problema. Así todo, lo comento por si pudiese tener relación con el siguiente……
2- *Calientan* *considerablemente* los 13007 (El consumo no supera 1A) 
En reposo no calientan
Y no calienta, *ningún* otro componente.


Agradecería alguna idea por donde mirar ya que (Reitero) *Todo Funciona Bien*. 

Muchísimas Gracias. Un saludo


----------



## elseba87

GRANDE mariano!!!  
Revise como mencionas Rt y Ct, y eh ahí el error; cuando saco Ct y lo mido da menos de 100pf y es de 1nf, lo reemplace y la fuente arranco de primera, regula y no se quemó nada.
Muchísimas gracias Mariano, Cacho y todos...!
Como siempre muy buenos aportes y lo más importante, la gran ayuda y aguante.
Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Así que por ahí andaba la cosa al final... me alegro Seba, comentá después qué tal se la banca alimentando el par de UCD.

Carlitos:
1º Claro, bajá una espira en el terciario y tenés menos pérdida en los reguladores.
2º Ese es el precio a pagar por la alta frecuencia a la que llevé la fuente. El tema es que esa alta frecuencia es muy favorable en varios aspectos (permite mejor transferencia de potencia en el trafo, núcleo más chico con menor número de espiras en los devanados, mejor filtrado, etc), a expensas de unas "switching losses" más altas. 
Igualmente cuando estuve viendo ese tema, revisé que si bien al tacto estaban calientes, en realidad midiendo la temperatura, no eran tan alta. Pero bueno, se soluciona con un disipador más grande, el agregado de un pequeño cooler o simplemente dejando que caliente un poco más de lo normal.

PD: Ojo si estás midiendo ahí al tacto... esos TR están conectados a la salida de un rectificador de línea, te va a pegar un buen sacudón si tocás la parte metálica de los mismos.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Mariano:
¡No te afecta ni la diferencia horaria!, estas ahí al toque…muy generoso de tu parte.

Respecto a la temperatura, me llamó la atención dado que la primera (+-48V) Apenas entibia.
No fue una opinión subjetiva, sino por comparación.

Lo del riesgo por la tensión en ese sector, lo tenía en cuenta, pero de todas maneras te agradezco mucho, ya que: *Nunca están de más las advertencias cuando el peligro es tan grande.*

Un Saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Los mails me llegan al celular, así que si estoy cerca de la PC, me siento y escribo un rato...

Interesante lo de la comparación, yo probaría modificar la snubber del primario de esa fuente para ver si ayuda a reducir algo la temperatura. Probá otra combinación, por ejemplo...

22 Ohm + 470pF
22 Ohm + 2,2nF

Lamentablemente no tengo ninguna fórmula para calcularla correctamente, así que a prueba y error... Probá si alguna otra combinación mejora esa situación.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Perfecto Mariano Gracias.
Como tambien le voy a sacar esa vuelta al transformador ,te contaré. 
Ya sabes que me tomo mi  t i e m p o.
Un Saludo


----------



## gmz

Buenas! 

Estoy haciendo la fuente de 800w de mnicolau, y todo bien hasta el momento de prenderla. El problema es que cuando la prendo, esta prende momentáneamente (1-2 seg), alcanzando a prender los leds de salida, pero luego esta deja de funcionar. Conectada con la serie y sin la serie el mismo comportamiento. Distintas posiciones del preset de regulación el mismo resultado.

Datos:

La tensión a la salida del primer rectificador es de 270v, con 215v de red.
A la entrada de la plaquita de control llegan 8.5v
La salida esta calculada para +- 95v. Con 7+7 en el primario y 6+6 en el secundario.
El área efectiva del núcleo es de 1.96cm2 F:105khz  Bmax: 1500G
Al conectarla la serie prende brillante por menos de un seg y luego queda apenas rojo el filamento.

Dudas:
Al modificar la tensión de salida, ¿tendria que modificar el lazo de realimentación?
¿Cuál creen que pueda ser el problema?


Ahí adjunto unas fotos, desde ya muchas gracias.


PD: ya se que no esta puesto el fusible en las fotos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola gmz, bienvenido al foro. Leé las últimas páginas el caso de elseba87, revisá las mismas cuestiones. Ni bien alimentás, cual es la tensión? Tiene que haber un pico más alto que esos 8,5[V] al comienzo. No cambiaste el valor del zener del circuito de arranque no?

Una cosa... con 14 espiras en el primario y 6 en cada secundario, nunca vas a obtener +-95[V].

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## HADES

Estimado Nicolau che te pasaste!!!esta clase de Fuente es Buenisima felicitaciones


----------



## gmz

Gracias por el bien venido y la respuesta.

Tuve la tonta idea de arrancar la fuente sin la placa de control, y así acabo de quemar los dos IRF740 y el fusible.

Es correcto cambié el valor del zener de 13v por uno de 12v, no conseguí el de 13v (me decían q*UE* no venia de 13v los de la electrónica ). Voy a probar en otra electrónica.

Medi el valor de Rd, Ct y Rt y estan todos bien Ct me da de  0.95 nf, no es exactamente el mismo problema que el de elseba87. Y todos los componentes son nuevos, sacando los núcleos.

Con lo de las espira, es cierto no me di cuenta, voy a tener 95v en total entre las dos ramas. Tengo que poner 12 + 12 en el secundario si quiero los +- 95v

Leí que voy a tener que cambiar los zener de 22v si quiero llegar a esa tensión.

Este lunes compro los componentes me faltarían y el próximo fin de semana comento si anduvo ( ya que rindo toda la semana )

Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Cambiá ese zener de 12[V], por uno de 15[V], puede estar ahí tu problema...

Claro, necesitás el doble de espiras en el secundario.

PD: ojo con lo que hiciste ahora, si se quemaron los mosfets yo le dudaría también al driver...

Gracias por el comentario Sonius...

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

BUSHELL dijo:


> Lo único que noto es que poniendo el preset en la mitad, no arranca, hace un ruidito. (Por eso aprendí lo del ruidito). Cuando no arranca y hace cricricricri solo arroja 12 volts en las salida, los leds no encienden plenos. Debo poner el preset más allá, a un 90% de su recorrido y ahí si, arranca de una.****
> 
> Espero sirva mi experiencia.
> 
> Saludos.




Bueno, pues animado por los éxitos de los compañeros con las fuentes de Mnicolau, he decidido corregirle el pequeño problemita a mi fuente, la primera, la cual está embrujada.

Y he hecho un descubrimiento, al cual he llamado "El toque".  Con el toque, mi fuente arranca, aún con el preset en la mitad. Van los datos:

Preset al 50%: Conecto. No arranca, lo suponía:enfadado: (Criiii y leds a medio encender). Ahora hago "el toque"...conecto un cable desde antes de la resistencia de 6.8K (la de realimentación, en la plaquita de control) y el otro extremo al aire. , pues entonces, con el extremo del cablecito que dejé al aire, y con la fuente queriendo arrancar pero que no puede, le doy un toque momentáneo, a la salida del regulador 7915, (que siempre arroja 2.8 v) y aleluya!!! la fuente arranca arrojando a la salida +/-22.8.

Conclusión? A mi fuente le pasa algo, que necesita un empujón, desde la salida de +15, así dicha salida esté en tan solo 2.8 v. Una vez arranca, este valor sube a valores entre 10 y 15, dependiendo de la posición del preset.

Preset al 60%. No arranca. Toque= Aleluya..+/- 34 y 10.6 a la salida del regulador.

Preset al 80%. A veces arranca sola,a veces no. Cuando arranca sola, arroja +/-42.6 V.

Preset a más del 80% y más allá: SIEMPRE arranca, arrojando voltajes de hasta +/-52 V.


Cada vez que NO arranca, arroja voltajes de +/-16 y *siempre* de 2.8 V en la salida del regulador 7815, pero suficientes para darle el "empujón".

Me dan ganas de dejar "el toque", eternamente puentiado, pero temo que se dañe mi preciada fuente, que tánto sudor y sangre me ha hecho derramar. Bueno, de hecho estuve tentado, conecté un bombillo en serie y dejé el puente unos segundos y adivinen qué.... medio medio se prende el bombillo de la serie, acusando un consumo extra, bastante sospechoso. O sea, que como siempre, acudo a vos, Mnicolau.

Gracias.


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola BUSHELL:
Luego de que arranca: Medí que tensión tenés después de los diodos de las ramas 15V. Seguramente es muy baja.
De ir por ahí la cosa, agregá una vuelta al 3rio. 
Por lo menos para probar, no rebobines. Solo soldale un pedazo de alambre, Y que la soldadura te quede donde NO VA EL FERRITE, (O sea en uno de los laterales para que no toque) Como la modificación de 2m.

Un Saludo.


----------



## elseba87

Buenas a todos...
Una consulta, el inductor de entrada, el que va en 220v de qué valor tiene que ser? ya que estoy por realizarlo casero y no encuentro el valor en uH en los esquemas, ni en los PCB...
Se puede hacer en los toroides de polvo de hierro (los de las fuentes de PC) como el resto de los inductores?
"gmz": con que calibre de alambre y cuantas vuelvas usaste en el tuyo?
Saludos! y gracias


----------



## joryds

Hola mariano, gracias por este excelente aporte.
Saludos.


----------



## guille2

BUSHELL dijo:


> Preset al 50%: Conecto. No arranca, lo suponía:enfadado: (Criiii y leds a medio encender). Ahora hago "el toque"...conecto un cable desde antes de la resistencia de 6.8K (la de realimentación, en la plaquita de control) y el otro extremo al aire. , pues entonces, con el extremo del cablecito que dejé al aire, y con la fuente queriendo arrancar pero que no puede, le doy un toque momentáneo, a la salida del regulador 7915, (que siempre arroja 2.8 v) y aleluya!!! la fuente arranca arrojando a la salida +/-22.8



   Hola Bushell, a  mi me pasaba lo mismo con la esa fuente lo arregle cambiando la resistencia de 6.8k que esta conectada a el terminal 6 del circuito de control y en el otro extremo al potenciómetro. La  cambie por una de 47k  y puse un pote de 50k.
  Esto lo explique  en post anteriores bueno espero que les sea de utilidad.
  Felicitaciones a todos los que están mostrando las fotos de sus fuentes, EXELENTES TRABAJOS!!!
  Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Edwin, el problema que tenés está claro, la regulación te está quedando muy baja y no alcanza a encender por sí misma. Probá lo que comenta carlitosferar sobre agregar una espira al devanado terciario. No es normal que se dé tu situación, lo más probable es que te hayas equivocado con el número de espiras en el primario ya que la máxima tensión secundaria que tenés es casi 10[V] mayor que la máxima que obtengo en mi fuente.

Lo que comenta guille de acotar el recorrido de la regulación te serviría para que la fuente arranque siempre, pero te impediría regularla a tensiones bajas. Corregí el transformador mejor agregando 1 o 2 espiras en el terciario.

Saludos


----------



## BUSHELL

Tenías razón...tenían razón. Agregué dos vueltas más al terciario y listo. Ahora arranca fácil. La quiero dejar en +/-40, la dejó ahí y a la entrada del regulador 7815, tengo 19 V, justo para no desperdiciar potencia.


La causa del fallo es que le dí una vuelta más al primario y quizá una menos al terciario.

Gracias a todos. Usaré esta fuente para un subwoofer con corrección linkwitiz.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bien Edwin ... de a poco vamos sumando gente al movimiento anti-transformadores 

Saludos


----------



## gmz

Elseba87: Para hacer el inductor que esta en la entrada de la fuente, básicamente lo que hice fue copiar uno de una fuente de PC, ya que no encontré como calcularlo ( tengo que buscar mejor ). Los que tenían las fuentes que desarme ( 4 ) eran la mayoría núcleos de ferrite con entre 40 (20+20) y 60 (30+30) vueltas en total, una sola fuente tenia un núcleo de los amarillos en este inductor.
El que esta en la fotos, lo hice con un AWG21 (0.7239mm), le di 30+30 vueltas conectadas en contra fase, con un núcleo de los amarillos. Espero que este bien 
Saludos!


----------



## gmz

Pregunta rápida: Puedo reemplazar el TIP50 de la fuente auxiliar, por un E13007 ? 
Es lo que tengo a mano en el momento y por el datasheet me parece que si, pero pregunto por las dudas. Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Si, podés hacer el reemplazo. Lo importante de ese transistor es que se banque 400[V], puede ser incluso un encapsulado más chico tipo mpsa44.

Saludos


----------



## gmz

Muchas gracias Mnicolau

Una pregunta mas y no jodo mas, jaja.

Los zener no necesitan entre 5mA y 20mA para asegurar una correcta regulación??

Porque en el diseño de la fuente, lleva 2 resistencias de 39k en serie con el zener, lo cual dependiendo de la tensión de red, hace que circulen entre 3mA y 4mA. Y en mi caso la caída de tensión medida en el zener de 15V es de 12V. Y termino teniendo solo 9,5V como Vaux.

Porque esta tan baja la Iz en el diseño de la fuente??


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buenas noches.

Mnicolau primero que todo felicitarte y darte las gracias por este maravilloso aporte.

Tengo pensado construir tu fuente para ir experimentanto con ellas, mi objetivo es llegar a sacarle hasta +-100VDC pero primero comenzaré con tensiones mas chicas para ir probando como se comporta con altas exigencias de potencia, corriente, tension de salida etc.

Te pido me orientes cual de las dos se desempeñaria mejor para altas potencias, la que usa IR2110 o la que usa trafito driver.

Saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

Así es, digamos que fue una solución por compromiso...
Con esa configuración el zener no regula correctamente, pero es suficiente para arrancar la fuente. Una vez que pasa esto, el circuito de arranque deja de suministrar tensión pero siguen disipando esas 2 resistencias. Si configuraba para que regule correctamente, la disipación es excesiva. Jugando un poco con los valores llegué a ese equilibrio de arranque sin problemas y de disipación contínua dentro del rango admisible.

Oscar, gracias por el comentario. Sin dudas la de 800[W] para grandes exigencias, cuenta con una realimentación algo mejor a la de la compacta subida y además de tener la confiabilidad de un protector contra cortos.

Saludos


----------



## nek antunes

Ola Nicolau
SMPS Belíssima.
El trabajo muy bien. 
Más tarde publicar imágenes cuando se tiene mi camara.
Estoy usando el IRFP460, y ahora estaba pensando en sustituir a las EE42 para ETD59.
Quería utilizar 15A cortos protector, podría ayudar a calcular el valor de la resistencia .. 
Gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola nek, tené en cuenta que esa corriente es del primario eh. 
 Para que actúe el protector con 15[A] en el primario deberías bajar la resistencia a unos 6.8[Ohm], asumiendo una caída de tensión de 0.7[V] en cada 1N4148 rectificador.

Saludos


----------



## nek antunes

Gracias
Voy a probar con etd59 e incrementar la frecuencia del controlador.
y luego publicar los resultados aquí. 
Con esta actualización, aumentará el poder. Vamos a ver


----------



## mnicolau

De nada...
Ojo con esos 2 cambios, tanto al aumentar la frecuencia, como al aumentar la sección del núcleo, se modifican las espiras del transformador. Deberías recalcular todo.

PD: de donde sos nek?

Saludos


----------



## nek antunes

Soy de Portugal, Coimbra.
Tou en el descubrimiento de estos SMPS.
No sé mucho español, pero mi hermana sí, OLIVA, me dará algunos consejos del español.  
Sí voy a volver a calcular el número de vueltas, creo que va a disminuir.
Yo uso esta http, así que no tar las cuentas.  
http://schmidt-walter.eit.h-da.de/smps_e/hgw_smps_e.html, tú dices que esto http ...


----------



## mnicolau

Las espiras van a disminuir mucho, la sección efectiva del ETD59 es el doble de de la del EE42, así que ahí ya tenés la mitad de las espiras. Si aumentás la frecuencia, disminuye más todavía.

Esa página está bastante buena, la usé varias veces aunque no coincido con los valores de espiras que dá ni con las secciones de alambre que presenta. No se corresponden con los valores que arrojan las fórmulas. Obviamente puede ser error mío al aplicarlas, pero por ahora sigo confiando en mi método ya que no me ha fallado.

Saludos


----------



## nek antunes

También estoy de acuerdo con usted. 
El efecto de skin debe ser desconocido para ellos


----------



## Fernando123

Un saludo a todos, es la primera vez que escribo en este foro y les comento que estoy armando la fuente compacta la cual esta muy buena, lo unico me surgio un inconveniente aca en mi pueblo no consegui el alambre para bobinar el trafo :enfadado:. con eso voy a tener que cambiar el calibre del alambre pero no estoy seguro de cual usar, si alguien me puede dar una mano a escogerlos se lo agradesco .


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Fernando, cualquier alambre de menos de 0.4[mm] diámetro sirve, asegurate de colocar la suficiente cantidad en paralelo para alcanzar la sección propuesta para cada devanado.

PD: Bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando123

Hola Mariano. Gracias por lá respuesta. É decidido usar 2 x awg 28 para el primario y 4 x awg 29 para el secundario el terciario voy a mantener como está. Estuve un poco perdido con los cálculos y no me cerrava. Cuando termine de armar les cuento como me fue.


----------



## Fernando123

Hola. Termine de armar la fuente, la prendi y no funcionó, me puse a revisar y estaba el driver mal conectado, corrigendo este error lá fuente me arrancó sin problema, lá regule a +- 35v.
Conecte mi amplificador y lá tenía funcionando por más de 1 hora. Por un descuido me entra en corto los tr de salida del ampli y me prende a ful lá lámpara en serie con lá fuente. Resultado el tl494 dejó de funcionar. Les pregunto sí es posible el tl quemar por un corto en lá salida? Lástima que no tengo otro tl para probar.
Deseo suerte a todos en sus proyectos.

edit: ya descobri el problema. estoy con un voltage muy bajo en el terciario con esto la fuente no aranca. interesante que antes del corto arancaba sin problema.


----------



## scania

hola soy david y soy nuevo .te queria preguntar porq*UE* estoy por hacer la fuente de 800w y hay una unas letras  que son (o-p-m-n) estan en el pcb (que es una bobina ? y me podrias decir como hacerla ?

y mi otra pregunta es el trafo es igual a la de la otra fuente q*UE* pubicaste)


y perdon por ser medio pesado jejeje


----------



## mnicolau

Fernando, usando la serie no deberías dañar nada, pero sin ella, un corto en los TRs de salida de tu amplificador ponen en corto la salida de la fuente, con lo cual se dañan ambos 13007.

Scania, ahí se coloca el inductor protector contra cortos, fijate en el txt que tenés las características del primario (m-n) y del secundario (o-p) del mismo.
El transformador es distinto al de la otra fuente.

Saludos


----------



## scania

jejej se me clavo el cerebro .. no tengo los valores del txt ..y me podrias dar una mano con el trafo ..como enbobinarlo y de como hacer el inductor  contra corto 
digamos un cursito medio rapido ..

porq*UE* me estoy dando cuenta q*UE* soy d*E* madera ,,jeje



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Con la electrónica no sé, pero escribiendo más que de madera, sos de chat...


----------



## mnicolau

Revisá el .zip del 1º post, ahí tenés el txt y al final están los datos de ese toroide. Leé el tema completo, tenés varios post donde expliqué paso a paso cómo se arma el trafo, inductores y demás.

Saludos


----------



## scania

tenias  razon maquina estaba todo en el zip nada mas  q*UE* yo no lo avia leido ....me habia faltado eso ,,bueno me pongo aarmarlo y despues te cuento

molestando de nuevo con respecto al transformador en el pcb de los 800w  a parecen las sigientes letras 
    c            h
    d            i
    e            i
    q            j
    f             k
    g             l

mi pregunta es ..en el  ( c - e) se conecta el primario .(h -i - j) el secundario . y el terciario se conectaria al (k - l )   y   el (q-f-g) donde van conectado o  es que yo estoy mal hubicado.... ..les agradeceria la ayuda...jejej


----------



## djwerley

MNicolau, estoy aqui para parabenizar-lhe mais una vez por su projecto!
Montei a versione anterior e és la que eu más gostei...
Passeando pela internet, vi seu projecto citado no respeitado site http://320volt.com/tl494-half-bridge-smps-atx-modifiye-ei33-2-trafo/
de la Turquia.
Congratulations! 
...
djwerley from Brazil


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias por el comentario djwerley, espero te sea útil la fuente...
En ese sitio encontré otra de mis SMPS también: http://320volt.com/sg3525-dcdc-smps-2x40volt-400watt-ee422115/

Interesante sitio, muchos proyectos copados.

scania, no había visto tu post. En "q" conectás las láminas de cobre que derivan a masa capacidades parásitas entre primario y secundario. En "f-g" se arma el otro devanado terciario, el que alimenta la etapa controladora a través del regulador de tensión.

Saludos


----------



## HADES

Un saludo y pues solo dire que esta fuente ha sido de mi muy grata aprobacion debido a la cantidad de potencia que puede dar!! y encima casi hecha de materiales reciclables (electronicamente hablando) un saludo mariano +10


----------



## CAYSER

como mariano no entiendo.....!  y me parece que no te mencionan ,tampoco a foros de electronica ,por lo menos deverian de darte los creditos o de mensionarte porque creo que es tu video ,upss muy mal, y te dieron las gracias por lo menos para llevarlo y publicarlo tu proyecto en otro lado.


----------



## HADES

carlos flores lujan dijo:


> como mariano no entiendo.....!  y me parece que no te mencionan ,tampoco a foros de electronica ,por lo menos deverian de darte los creditos o de mensionarte porque creo que es tu video ,upss muy mal, y te dieron las gracias por lo menos para llevarlo y publicarlo tu proyecto en otro lado.



salu2 colega disculpa a quien hablas y de que hablas?????


----------



## el-rey-julien

mariano es mnicolau sonius 
y estan ablando de el turco que puso en su pagina  la fuente de mariano


----------



## Diego German

es una excelente fuente 10/10 la arme y la probé con el ampli no ucd 200watts que publico eduardo  y creo al igual que la mayoría en este foro que deberían si publican estos proyectos en otras paginas dar el crédito a quien las diseño....


----------



## nek antunes

¡Hola
una pregunta.
¿Puedo utilizar este toroide 27mm para protector contra cortos?





Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Cualquiera de los dos te sirve nek, incluso podría ser de menor tamaño todavía.

Saludos


----------



## elseba87

Buenas Mariano, una consulta a ver si es normal o tendré que revisar/modificar algo... como sabrás arme tu fuente (excelente!) de 800w, está funcionando bien, pero noté que la resistencia de 100 ohm 2W calienta muchísimo... la cambié por 3W y sigue calentando muchísimo, en el esquema está entre los pines del primario con un capacitor, tendré alguna diferencia en el primario que hace calentar excesivamente esta resistencia? la cambio a 5W?
Como referencia, pero no sé si es correcto medir así, entre el primario tengo unos 31V AC...

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola elseba, desconozco cómo calcular correctamente esa red, es normal que caliente bastante aunque no llega a quemarse. Si querés probá distintos valores de la red, probá bajar un poco la R y variar el valor del capacitor, comentá si obtenés menor calentamiento.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Que metodo usaron para sacar el alambre original del trafo..para rebobinar estube probando y viene esmaltado y pegado junto al carretel....( ya rompi uno =).....). Si tienen alguna tecnica en especial y quieren compartir con los novatos como yo le agradeceria.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Angel, revisá el tema que ya varios comentaron experiencias con eso. Yo coloco el núcleo entero en agua, la pongo a hervir durante media hora aprox, los saco del agua e inmediatamente le hago un poco de fuerza a la parte superior del núcleo (es una "I"), así se despega fácil. Retirás la "E" restante y desenrollás el alambre.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

gracias mariano, no lo vi en verdad sino no pregunto.....tened paciencia...

Saludos...


----------



## gmz

Hola:
     Les cuento que la fuente ya funciona, el problema era el sg3525 que lo había soldado sin zócalo, al parecer se daño durante el soldado. Puse zócalo, sg3525 nuevo y listo!!!! Arranco a la primera vez, regulando perfectamente desde 45v a 98v, con una diferencia de 0.15v por rama.
     Ahora un par de dudas: sin carga la tensión medida a bornes de los capacitores del filtro de entrada son solo 270v, tengo una tensión de red de 217v, por lo que (217v – 1.5v) x 1.4142 = 305v *¿donde están los 35v que me faltan?*
     La fuente sin carga no calienta, pero poniendo 1 foco de 60w 220v (poco prende, por estar conectado a 98v) el disipador del los mosfets calienta a un punto de no poder dejar el dedo encima. *¿A que se puede deber este excesivo calentamiento?*
     Por ultimo, les cuento que la estaba probando con un motor serie sacado de una multiprocesadora, con la fuente regulando a 80v, todo andaba perfecto a pesar de la alta temperatura de los mosfets, pero luego al ponerla en 50v, segundos después de prenderla, el motor empezó a funcionar oscilando en su velocidad, y antes de alcanzar a apagarla se quemaron los dos mosfets y el fusible, sospecho también de los integrados, ya que los mosfets conducen entre todos sus terminales, la pregunta es *¿Por qué se quemaron los mosfets (IRF740) antes que el fusible (5A 220V)?* Y si fue un problema de sobreintensidad *¿significa que hay un problema en la protección contra cortos?*
     A pesar de todo estoy contento con la SMPS , pienso cambiar los mosfets por unos IRFP460, menos Rds y el doble de intensidad. Y no pienso hacer mas pruebas sin la serie.

     Gracias y saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola GMZ, bien por la fuente en marcha 

Respecto a los 270[Vdc], no le encuentro explicación salvo que estés utilizando una lámpara serie. Eso te produce una caída de tensión y a la fuente no le llegan los 217[VAC].

Qué disipador usaste para los mosfets? no es normal tanto calentamiento con tan baja carga, de hecho nunca pude hacer que lleguen a calentarse (teniendo en cuenta que el disipador que usé es de buen tamaño).

Lo del motor habría que verlo mejor cómo se comportan estas fuentes con cargas inductivas. No tengo ese dato...

Antes de cambiar los mosfets y probar nuevamente revisá bien todos los componentes, los valores y su estado ya que algo raro hay ahí.

Saludos


----------



## nek antunes

Nicolau, ¿crees que de este software? 

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola nek, los valores que me dá ese soft son un poco menores que los que obtengo por fórmula. Habría que ver cómo hace el cálculo.

Saludos


----------



## nek antunes

Calculo para o numero de alambres em paralelo..
numero de condutores = (corrente) \ [densidade(A/cm^2)*area do condutor(cm^2)]
Que la densidad? Yo uso 800 
El resto no lo sé
Lo encontré en el Internet esto soft


----------



## mnicolau

En el libro de Marty Brown tenés las fórmulas para aplicar, también podés revisar el libro de Pressman, no son difíciles de usar.

La densidad de corriente, según Pressman, no se debería superar los 6.5[A/mm^2] (Unos 300 circular mils por A). Ojo con la corriente, no es P/V, sino que se tiene en cuenta el ciclo de trabajo del transformador y algún otro aspecto. Se agrega un factor tanto en el primario como en el secundario.

Saludos


----------



## maton00

no se si a ustedes les han tocado unos nucleos pegados con epoxy, que parece vidrio ya he roto como 5 ,ya probe con thinner (remojandolos mas de una semana) y agua hirviendo durante mas de 1 hora y nada ,solo se parten.
comenten soluciones extremas
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

maton00 dijo:


> no se si a ustedes les han tocado unos nucleos pegados con epoxy, que parece vidrio ya he roto como 5 ,ya probe con thinner (remojandolos mas de una semana) y agua hirviendo durante mas de 1 hora y nada ,solo se parten.
> comenten soluciones extremas
> saludos


De esto ya se ha hablado varias veces, en este y otros post.

Mi solución de agua hirviendo, lo introduzco y dejo por unos 5 min, lo retiro y ejerzo "Algo" de fuerza como para separarlos.
Si no da resultado, vuelvo a repetir.

Esto me da una efectividad de un 80% (Aproximadamente) de núcleos "Salvados"


----------



## guille2

Hola Maton00 otra solución seria pagarlos con la gotita(adhesivo instantáneo), fíjate el que este menos dañado. Elegí los que tiene la columna central intacta y pégalos.
  Actualmente estoy utilizando uno que lo arregle haci y no tengo problemas. 

saludos.


----------



## Nimer

Muchachos, conseguí donde comprar alambre de cobre para bobinar.. Lo que ahora no sé, es qué cantidad necesito.. Porque no se lo puedo pedir "por vueltas" sino por metro..

Alguien sabe cuánto sería necesario para bobinar el transformador de esta fuente?
De paso, pregunto: $3,20 (arg) por 1 metro de cobre de 1,1mm está bien? A mi me pareció carísimo.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

es por kilo  o  gramos que se compra el alambre de cobre no por metros nimer ,
quien es el que vende  por metros?

saludos
pd;
para esta fuente no ase falta mucho alambre ,con sacarlo de algún trafo viejo ya te alcanza


----------



## Nimer

Sé que se vende por peso y no por longitud.. Pero tengo entendido que por menos de 1Kg no te venden.. Y bueno, conseguí este que vende por metro (porque necesitaba hacer una bobina de 20 vueltas nada más), y conseguí ese precio. Entonces quería saber cuánto tendría que comprar en metros, si alguien sabía.
Lo consigo en una casa de electrónica en Rivadavia y Misiones (Once).

Sacarlo de un trafo se me complica. Primero porque no tengo trafos, y segundo por el calibre que quizás no consiga el que necesito..


----------



## mnicolau

El diámetro de alambre que necesitás es mucho menor al de 1.1mm. Cuánto cobra el metro del de 0.3mm? 
Hacé una espira en el núcleo con hilo y medí la distancia que ocupa, multiplicá por la cantidad de espiras totales de todos los devanados y luego por la cantidad de alambres que se utilizan en paralelo y vas a ver que la cantidad de metros es bastante importante... pero es un alambre que pesa muy poco, si lo comprás por peso con 100gr tenés de sobra (es lo mínimo que consigo fraccionado) y acá cuesta algo de 42$ el kg, osea.. 4$ en alambre y tenés para varios trafos.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Bue yo compre 100gms de cada medida y me costo $1.50 todo....menos de 100g no te venden...


----------



## el-rey-julien

con el alambre de un yugo de tv en desuso ise el trafo de la fuente ,la primera que posteo mariano 
también saque algo de alambre de un trafo de 12+12 de un radio grabador y de un trafo de una videocassetera vieja
saludos


----------



## Nimer

Ah bueno.. Voy a averiguar dónde me venden por gramos (voy a preguntar en ese mismo lugar), y compro cobre nuevo para armarlo. Igualmente ahora veo si puedo desarmar los trafos de las fuentes de videocasetera que son grandecitos.. Y si no consigo que me vendan por esa cantidad, haré como dijo mnicolau para calcular los metros necesarios y que me arranquen la cabeza.

angel36, si compraste por $1,50 100gr de cada medida, estás pagando menos de $15 el kilo de cobre! Por esa plata, según lo que me pasaron a mi, no compro ni 4 metros. 

Gracias!


----------



## El Brujo

Antes que nada, mis felicitaciones a *mnicolau* por semejante trabajo y dedicación.

Si no me equivoco, esete será mi 1º o 2º post, cada tanto curioseo lo interesante del foro, pero no dispongo de tiempo para dedicarle a la electrónica amateur por ciertos problemas personales que no vienen al caso.

Desde el 99 al 2004 me dediqué a reparar fuentes switching de PC, pero luego de un tiempo, canalicé mi trabajo hacia otros rumbos, en parte me cansaron, y por otro lado, ya no me rendía debido a que cada vez venían peores y mas complejas, sumado al hecho de que nuevas son muy económicas.
Debido a mi trabajo actual, recolecto mas de 100 fuentes sin funcionar por año, las cuales vendo en lote completo por Mercado Libre.

Siempre tuve la idea que reciclando componentes me podría armar una fuente interesante como la que en este post se propone, peor no tenía los conocimientos (no habia tanta info y foro disponibles como ahora) ni tampoco contaba con tiempo suficiente para dedicarle.

Yo reparaba con la típica lámpara serie, tester, osciloscopio y como carga, lámpara de 12 v para terminar la prueba final con discos rígidos viejos ya que muchas veces, por mas de medir las tensiones y los valores sean correctos, no permitían arrancar a la PC, si el disco no giraba, algo andaba mal.

Unos puntos que quería repuntar según mi experiencia:

1) Muchas veces, en los capacitores del primario hay una asimetría de alimentación, por ejemplo, en vez de medir 150V en cada rama, había diferencias de 10 o mas volts, a medida que pasa el tiempo de funcionamiento, esta asimetría se acrecentaba provocando que la fuente se dañe. Esto lo solucionábamos con resistencias de 100 K o valores intermedios tipo 120 o 150 K en *paralelo* con los capacitores, era todo muy empírico. 

2) Tengan en cuenta, que si bien, las fuentes de PC declaran valores de 300, 400, 500 o mas watts, mienten mucho. Si por ejemplo, el cooler de la fuente se quema, van a notar que el gabinete está por demás caliente, aveces llega a quemar la fuente, otras no, lo que si confirmo, es que luego de unos días sin funcionamiento de cooler, se observan recalentadas en placa o capacitores inflados. Para los que dicen que la fuente que armaron trabaja caliente, yo recomendaría usarla simpre con su correspondiente cooler.

3) Capacitores de salida: Cuales convienen? Yo recuerdo reemplazar originales por los típicos 1000 x 16 V 85ºC y reventaban por mas que los usaba en 5 o 12 V, muchas veces la calidad de la energía que proporcionaban dejaba bastante que desear. Los reemplacé por HFC (Alta fecuencia), low esr, 105ºC y santo remedio. El problema es que ni idea del costo y disponibilidad de un low esr de 50V o mas.

Lo que me tira atrás para encarar un proyecto de estos es que no me llevo bien con las bobinas, nucleos, bobinados, ferrites como así el diseño y producción de circuitos impresos, tareas que desintegran mi paciencia. Estaría bueno si ofrecen el impreso, las bobinas ya armadas y garantizadas a la venta, no lo veo mal.

En unas semanas espero solucionar algunas cosas de mi vida privada y encaro esta fuente y un clase D.

Gracias totales.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola El Brujo, gracias por el comentario y la info 
La potencia que indican las fuentes (de media y baja calidad) es exagerada, ya si uno hace el cálculo de la potencia que puede entregar el núcleo utilizado a la frecuencia que trabajan, podrán verificar que está bastante por debajo del valor declarado.
Efectivamente el tema de los capacitores, los "Low ESR" son lo mejorcito que hay para estas aplicaciones de alta frecuencia, pero por estos lados son inconseguibles...

Las bobinas es cuestión de ponerse con paciencia, entenderlas, perderle el "miedo" y comenzar a bobinar, cuesta al principio pero con el tiempo salen más fácil y cada vez más prolijas (como pasa con todo).

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro. Sólo me surge alguna duda...



El Brujo dijo:


> 1) Muchas veces, en los capacitores del primario hay una asimetría de alimentación, por ejemplo...había diferencias de 10 o mas volts... Esto lo solucionábamos con resistencias...*en serie con los capacitores*...


¿En serie? Por lo general se ponen en paralelo para equilibrar las tensiones de esos .
¿Cómo lo hacían?

Saludos


----------



## El Brujo

Mil disculpas, es en *Paralelo* con los terminales soldados en la isla del impreso, me confundí, agradezco que hayas leido con atención y hayas descubierto el error para poder corregirlo.

Gracias.


----------



## Cacho

De nada Brujo, y gracias a vos por el aporte.

Lo único que me pierde es que tu nick es casi igual *al de otro miembro*. En el primer golpe de vista me llamó la atención lo de que este era tu primer o segundo post 
Después me di cuenta de cómo era la cosa.


Saludos


----------



## nek antunes

Holla
¿Puedo usar el IRFP460 negativo y el positivo ixth12n50a? 
Ésto uso de estos, y SMPS de error. 
Lámpara en serie, siempre encendida.  

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Estás usando dos mosfets con distintas características, yo no lo haría... Aún así la fuente debería arrancar y no estar a full la serie, tenés problema en algún otro lado. Los mosfets son nuevos o reciclados?

Subí fotos de la placa y a seguir revisando. 

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

me encanta esta fuente...
es realmente buena!!!!!, felicidades mnicolau


saludos!!


----------



## maton00

gracias por su pronta respuesta amigos es que se me habia complicado un poco gracias a este super epoxy que me ha tocado mas de una vez.
saludos


----------



## nek antunes

Holla
mi transformador estaba mal. 
Tomé la cinta de cobre, y funcionó. 
Mi tip50, calienta pouquito. 
<script src='http://img651.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=p0306100006.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>
saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

una pregunta, que tengo que poner entre capas dle bobinado?
porque no tengo ningún tipo de aislante


Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Yo suelo utilizar cinta de teflón (la blanca usada en plomería/fontanería).

Nek está en marcha ya? Ojo que el TIP50 no debería calentar, no vaya a ser que se siga alimentando desde ahí la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio

perdonen por molestar, de hecho creo que esta duda ni siquiera va aquí, pero vosotros me la podreis solucionar mejor:
muchas fuentes conmutadas llevan NTC's en la entrada, en serie con la alimentación que función tienen?
creo habr leido que era para evitar picos al arranque, pero no entiendo como un simple termistor puede evitar esto.

si puedieran ayudarme se lo agradeceria mucho.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

elosciloscopio dijo:


> perdonen por molestar, de hecho creo que esta duda ni siquiera va aquí, pero vosotros me la podreis solucionar mejor:


Cierto, NO va en este post


> muchas fuentes conmutadas llevan NTC's en la entrada, en serie con la alimentación que función tienen?
> creo habr leido que era para evitar picos al arranque, pero no entiendo como un simple termistor puede evitar esto....


No son termistores comunes y corrientes, son específicos para limitar la corriente de arranque.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inrush_current_limiter


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Una pregunta mariano crees que se pueda potenciar la fuente a digamos 1200w cambiando el transformador por un ETD59 (obviamente aumentar la frecuencia y recalculando los embobinados, probablemente cambiando los mosfet por algunos que soporten mas corriente) o es necesario el cambio de topologia??

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Con ese núcleo ETD59, mosfets _IRFP460 (editado)_ y manteniendo la frecuencia deberías poder superar los 1200[W] sin problemas, no hace falta cambiar la topología.

Saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Solo harian falta hacer esos cambios o algo mas de consideracion y acabo de fijarme son 1600w (+-100v 16A) los que requiero no 1200w como te habia comentado.


----------



## mnicolau

El filtrado de línea y de salida aumentaría, los alambres y demás. Podrías llegar a sacar esa potencia con los componentes que comenté en el mensaje anterior, el problema sería la eficiencia de la fuente.. Con un 75-80% teórico tendrías una enorme disipación en sólo 2 mosfets. Ahí una full-bridge haría la diferencia, o armar una half-bridge resonante para aumentar la eficiencia lo más posible.

Ahora, supongo que te referís a una potencia pico y que no pretendés demandar 1600[W] continuos, ahí podría ser...

PD: perdón, IRFP460 serían los mosfets, no IRFP250 como escribí en el post anterior.

Saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Gracias por la respuesta Mariano
Efectivamente son pico, si me imagine que te referias a los IRF460 ya que los 250 no soportan mas de 200V, que haria falta para hacerla resonante??


----------



## mnicolau

De nada...


Dragoblaztr dijo:


> que haria falta para hacerla resonante??



Y.. mucha lectura sobre estas topologías, hacer los cálculos correspondientes, armar el PCB, hacer las pruebas, corregir, etc etc. Es un tema que lleva mucho tiempo de estudio para sacar adelante correctamente. Yo no he armado ninguna de ese tipo, todavía las dejo de lado hasta dominar un poco más estas no resonantes.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Buenas:
                Me podrían hacer la gauchada de confirmarme si este diodo: BYW29200 200V 5A 25ns
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/5/0w86hghxat1zt2c1h29ugw87eefy.pdf
Vale como reemplazo de los famosos MUR 840/820 ó el SF52.
(Antes que me reten, les cuento que llegué al dato buscando en google, y que consulto de burro y no de haragán).
Un Saludo y Muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Te sirve perfectamente...

PD: es de 8[A]

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Mariano, Es para tener en cuenta, ya que aca los "MUR" no existen.
La vez pasada me vendieron unos que solo dicen U840 -Ni marca, ni cruz-
Un Saludo


----------



## J2C

CarlitosFerar

En esta vieja (1996) Datasheet de Motorola dice que los MUR840 los marcaban como *U840*.

Saludos,    JuanKa.-


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias JuanKa, el data es el mismo que yo tenía, pero la verdad no había visto lo de "Marking".
Lo tendré muy en cuenta para la proxima. 
Un Saludo.


----------



## J2C

CarlitosFerar

Primero para tu tranquilidad "que es bueno el que has conseguido" y segundo para que compres el que te resulte mas comodo montar o sea mas econónico (Menos Euros).

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## Dragoblaztr

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada...
> 
> 
> Y.. mucha lectura sobre estas topologías, hacer los cálculos correspondientes, armar el PCB, hacer las pruebas, corregir, etc etc. Es un tema que lleva mucho tiempo de estudio para sacar adelante correctamente. Yo no he armado ninguna de ese tipo, todavía las dejo de lado hasta dominar un poco más estas no resonantes.
> 
> Saludos



Ok, gracias de nuevo, ya sospechaba que no me iba a salvar de leer jejejeje, proyecto nuevo de vacaciones, cuando lo tenga terminado posteo resultados, de todas formas creo que van a surgir dudas, espero puedas ayudarme con ellas jejeje.

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Revisen el 1º post, se actualizó la versión compacta.

Gracias cacho por actualizar nuevamente 

Saludos


----------



## Papusxxdd

Hola mariano, te comento tengo una inquietud, resulta que ya tengo casi lista la primera vercion de la compacta lo unico que me falta es hacer el bobinado y tengo unos cuantos nucleos un poco mas grandes un estilo al ee42 pero van verticales, eran de monitores de pc viejos monocromaticos y se me paso por la cabeza poner otros transistores mje13008 o 13009 que son de 12 A Podria ser factible la idea, voy a tratar de modificar el viejo pcb a la nueva vercion. Saludos Gracias por tu nuevo aporte .-


----------



## mnicolau

Hola papusxxdd, mirá si se quiere sacar mayor potencia de la que puede entregar la versión compacta, yo recomiendo saltar a la otra smps más grande ya que está mejor preparada para eso, además de contar con la seguridad que brinda el protector contra cortos. Si vas a usar un EE42, vas a aprovecharlo mucho más con esa fuente. Por otro lado ya tiene la plantilla justa para el núcleo (tanto vertical como horizontal).
Ojo que si es de un monitor, seguramente sea una fuente flyback y tenga gap el núcleo, tenés que lijarlo y así eliminarlo.

Si aún querés realizar las adaptaciones, tenés que tener en cuenta también reforzar el devanado "b-c" del driver y un disipador más importante para los transistores de conmutación. No haría falta cambiarlos, los 8[A] contínuos que se bancan es suficiente.

Saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Hola mariano estoy por hacer la half-bridge compacta solo que aca donde vivo no consigo los mur840 ni ningun diodo rapido de esas capacidades, tengo unos ctl32s puedo usar 3 para hacer el rectificador, solo queria saber si puedes editar el pcb para usar esos tres CTL32S??

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hola drago, acá te lo dejo, versión compacta 2.0 con rectificación mediante diodos dobles. Lo armé para diodos dobles con encapsulado TO220, creo que los que tenés vos sean TO247 pero te va a servir igual, sólo tenés que juntarle un poco los pines.

*PD:* Si pasa algun mod por acá, me haría el favor de subir el archivo al 1º post?

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hecho. 

Mariano, gracias por tus aportes.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Gracias Andrés y disculpá, volví a subir el archivo pero completo en un .zip, si no te molesta subí ese en lugar del otro .pdf.

Saludos, Gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca

No hay problema.

Saludos.


----------



## vdfe

Excelente mnicolau, es un gran aporte, ya leí las 35 paginas y decidi armar la version 2 compacta, ya arme el transformador, consegui el driver, y arme la bobina de salida, me falta conseguir los transistores y diodos, y hacer la placa, espero terminarla antes de entrar a la escuela, cuando este lista subo fotos, gracias


----------



## Electron772

Muy buen proyecto amigos del foro,todo sea por la sastifaccion de lograr hacer un proyecto y sobre todo que logre funcionar,una pregunta es factible hacer un aparato de estos me refiero en el costo en cuanto billetes verdes saldria. Y adelante saludos


----------



## nuk

hola 'mnicolau' primeramente, exelente proyecto.
y bueno estoy interesado en 'SMPS Half-Bridge 800W ver 1.0' e consultado los IC's y si los venden sobre los diodos rapidos "UF4007" no e podido conseguirlos algun reemplazo sera bueno. los mosfet si los puedo conseguir pero en casa tengo el IRFS640 me gustaria saber si lo puedo usar.
sobre el nucleo tengo un inconveniente.
no los venden solo e podido conseguir usados pero no e visto el modelo EE-42 solo e encontrado EI pero no se de que numero son (Ejm: EI-33)solo se ve una descripcion enorme de codigos (prometo revisar bien ya que no lo e comprado.) por lo demas e visto que no hay inconvenientes y sobre los diodos rapidos tengo los siguientes numeros en casa y si alguno sirve seria de ayuda para no comprar nuevos 
Diodos y Mosfet's
* FEP30P,25JPF40,IRFS250,25JPF20,SF304C,IRFS640,BU406,40CPQ045,IRFS350,
IRFP460,STPS6045CW,MUR3020WT

* 6R199P', FDP038AN, 20N60C3, STTH8R06D, STPR1620CT, FQPF2N60C

son de unas fuentes que no reconosco de q*UE* son  y la otra es de una SMPS de PC luego subo fotos, me gustaria que vieras si el nucleo que tengo me sirve.gracias de antemano 'mnicolau' y disculpa si te aburri con mis dudas,mañana pruebo el metodo del planchado para hacer el impreso de la placa.gracias nuevamente.
nuk


----------



## Jaimesg

Hola Mnicolau, he entrado en el foro googleando mientras buscaba información sobre fuente conmutadas y he leido tu fabuloso post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/
Pero ahora me asaltan un par de dudas, porque tengo un nucleo EE49 pero no tengo referencias sobre él y no pudo saber el campo máximo que soporta. De qué manera podria averiguarlo?
En la parte plástica donde se colocan los bobinados viene el siguiente código: PST49.
He descargado el libro de Marty Brown que recomiendas y he de decir que me ha sorprendido lo bien que está.


Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola nek, reemplazo para el UF4007, cualquier diodo rápido de 1[A] y por lo menos 400[V]. Yo suelo utilizar FR107 en su lugar. El mosfet IRFS640  no te sirve, ya que posee una Vds de 200[V] y necesita 400[V] al menos.

Respecto a los componentes revisá sus hojas de datos y tené en cuenta lo siguiente:
Los mosfets deben soportar 10[A] y 400[V] por lo menos.
Los diodos rectificadores de salida deben ser simples (un sólo diodo por encapsulado), muchos de los que comentás son dobles; y soportar una tensión de 2,5 veces la tensión de salida.

Jaime, bienvenido al foro.
Las siglas EE49 definen la forma y dimensiones del núcleo, son medidas que están estandarizadas y es así cómo las identifican. Para conocer los parámetros eléctricos necesitás saber el material con el que están fabricados esos núcleos. Lo que tenés que hacer es googlear el código impreso y tratar de encontrar su material, luego buscás el datasheet del mismo y obtenés así sus datos. 

Por ejemplo revisá acá:

http://www.cosmoferrites.com/product/matcomp.html

Podés ver una tabla con distintos materiales, de diferentes empresas. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola nek, reemplazo para el UF4007, cualquier diodo rápido de 1[A] y por lo menos 400[V]. Yo suelo utilizar FR107 en su lugar.



Mariano:
El FR107 tiene un tiempo de recuperación de 500-ns[MAX] contra 75-ns[MAX] del UF4007. No es tan directo el reemplazo...


----------



## mnicolau

Muy cierto Eduardo, buena aclaración. Vamos a corregir eso, un reemplazo sería un MUR1X0 o alguno de la serie BYV, cualquier diodo super rápido o ultra rápido de 1[A].

La cuestión es que varios de los UF4007 que coloqué en la versión de 800[W], no necesitan ser ultrarápidos, de ahí el uso del FR107 o algún diodo rápido. Además son diodos de 1000[V] esos, con lo cual también se presta a confución a la hora de buscar reemplazo. Cuando publique una versión 2.0 voy a corregir esas cosas (como hice en la compacta 2.0). Por ahora será mejor usar los cambios que comenté en el párrafo anterior, cualquier diodo super rápido o ultra rápido de 1[A] va a venir bien, los pueden pedir así cuando vayan a comprar los componentes.

EL que deben respetar es en la versión compacta, el diodo que está entre colector y emisor de los transistores 13007, ese debe ser de por lo menos 400[V]. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

OK. Lo comenté por las dudas que a alguno le volaran los diodos por haberse mandado el reemplazo donde no corresponde.

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Gente voy a hacer un pequeño cambio en las resistencias de carga de los reguladores LM7X15 (sólo en la smps compacta 2.0). Resulta que en un intento de bajar el consumo fijo de los mismos, reduje demasiado la corriente y el arranque puede fallar estando la fuente sin carga adicional. Esto puede ser perjudicial para aquel que arme la fuente sin tener conocimiento de esto y no pueda hacerla funcionar, perdiendo mucho tiempo en buscar la falla en otro lado.

Por lo tanto propongo cambiar las resistencias de 1.5[KOhm] actualmente por 560[Ohm] 1[W], de esta manera se asegura el arranque aún estando sin carga. Tengan en cuenta colocar una pequeña placa de aluminio como disipador para ambos reguladores (deben aislarlos!).

Dejo los archivos con este cambio, si me pueden hacer el favor de actualizar ambos archivos en el 1º post les agradecería.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

mnicolau dijo:


> .....Dejo los archivos con este cambio, si me pueden hacer el favor de actualizar ambos archivos en el 1º post les agradecería.....


! Echo ¡

Por favor revisa si está como corresponde.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Bárbaro, muchas gracias Fogo 

Saludos


----------



## Jaimesg

Buenas!

He estado revisando por la web para encontrar alguna referencia sobre el núcleo ya que no tiene absolutamente nada escrito en él, excepto en la base de plástico donde se colocan los bobinados, pero ese código (PST49) parece más bien indicar que la base está construida en poliestireno para un transformador de tamaño 49[mm]. Entonces he podido encontrar la marca o el distribuidor, que estaba en una pegatina en una de las cajas de los transformadores y es EPCOS. Mirando por sus productos no he conseguido nada que cuadrara 100% con el núcleo que tengo... tal vez esté ya descatalogado... los que más se parecen son estos:
http://www.epcos.com/inf/80/db/fer_07/e_47_20_16.pdf
http://www.epcos.com/inf/80/db/fer_07/e_5.pdf

Con materiales N27, N87 y T38.

El N27 y N87 parecen ser equivalentes pero el T38 es muy diferente.
Pero esto no son más que palos de ciego porque no puedo saber a ciencia cierta si el material de mi núcleo es alguno de los indicados. Entonces la pregunta es, ¿hay alguna manera de averiguar experimentalmente de qué material está compuesto el núcleo?

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Jaime, no creo que sea muy sencillo determinar experimentalmente el material del núcleo. De todas formas, si lo que te preocupa es averiguar el Bmax del mismo, tomá un valor bajo y seguro de unos 1000[G] (100[mT]) y listo, te asegurás que no va a saturar.

Respecto a esos materiales, el T38 no es muy común, nunca lo he visto en catálogos de ventas de núcleos.

Saludos


----------



## Jaimesg

Gracias de nuevo, pues haré eso, calcularé para 0.1[T] y luego dado el caso aumentaría el número de espiras...

Saludoss


----------



## nuk

Hola Mnicolau es nuk no nek 
y gracias por los datos asi que manos a la obra!


----------



## angel36

Hola dejo una consulta....cuales serian los diodos dobles para esta nueva vercion 2.0..tengo unos cuantos ..por ej;sbl2040ct...... los que llevan las fuentes de pc en la parte de los +5v o los que algunas llevan en los +12...espero se entienda....(disculpen que no sea mas presiso en elos detalles)... creo que son muy chicos..


----------



## mnicolau

La tensión que soportan los diodos debe ser por lo menos 2,5 veces la tensión de salida. Revisá la hoja de datos de los diodos que consigas. Para esta SMPS, diodos de al menos 100[V].
2040CT --> 20[A] 40[V]

Saludos


----------



## angel36

gracias mariano....todavia no entiendo bien los datasheet...


----------



## carlitosferar

IMPRESIONANTE: Salió andando DE UNA.
Dejo el detalle para bobinar el transformador (Las mismas palabras de Mariano en la compacta, pero adaptadas al la nueva identificación de pads) ojo que la configuración es esta:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/index23.html#post266989_
A pesar de ésto, yo lo máximo que logré fueron +-50V. Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia para llegar a los +-57V, Se agradece.
Un Saludo.
Gracias Mariano!!


----------



## Cacho

¡Felicitaciones CF!
Que la disfrutes.


Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Master


----------



## Tacatomon

carlitosferar dijo:


> IMPRESIONANTE: Salió andando DE UNA.
> Dejo el detalle para bobinar el transformador (Las mismas palabras de Mariano en la compacta, pero adaptadas al la nueva identificación de pads) ojo que la configuración es esta:
> _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/index23.html#post266989_
> A pesar de ésto, yo lo máximo que logré fueron +-50V. Si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia para llegar a los +-57V, Se agradece.
> Un Saludo.
> Gracias Mariano!!



Que buen Feedback Carlos!!!, Eso me está tentando a elaborar mi fuente .
Enhorabuena por tu éxito!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Tacatomon. 
No lo dudes, esta versión es una garantía. La compacta al usar mucho material reciclado es mas riesgosa, (pero mucho más económica).Además por el tipo de realimentación le cuesta regular a bajo voltaje. (Todavía no probé la nueva versión 2.0).Igual Todo depende del uso. Las dos son *excelentes*, la verdad que no hay palabras para *agradecerle* a Mariano, encima el tio está las 24hs a disposición, como si tuviese “Atención al Cliente”.
Un Saludo y metele pata.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buena Carlos, felicitaciones por el armado, te quedó bien prolija 
Espero que la disfrutes...

PD: raro que no la puedas regular a más de 50[V] con la relación que usaste en el transformador, si querés +-57[V] fijos y no vas a variar esa tensión probá lo siguiente:
Quitá el TL431 y colocá en su lugar un zener de 56[V] (si es que usaste los otros 2 zeners de 32[V], como comentás en la guía) en los pines que corresponden al ánodo y cátodo del 431. También quitá el preset. De esa forma te sacás la duda si el problema está ahí.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Basta ya - confirmado: *mnicolau* “ES una Pantalla”

Sábados. Domingos, Feriados, las 24 horas del día.

En realidad *mnicolau*: Son 40 personas, a turnos rotativos de 16hs, en unos viejos galpones de SanCor, hoy camuflados como supuesto establecimiento de re-cría , en el NO de Santa Fe.
(Datos suministrados por el Servicio de Des-Inteligencia de Alicante).


PD: el zener de 56V tendré que ir a comprarlo. Ya te contaré. MIL GRACIAS.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buena información...
De nada, En realidad cuando estoy en casa, me llegan los mails al celular y si hay algo en lo que pueda ayudar y estoy desocupado, me siento 5 min en la pc y escribo...

Pd: corrijo lo del zener, necesitas uno de 51[V] (valor comercial). Con el otro valor te vas a pasar...


----------



## carlitosferar

Ok. Veré cuando puedo subir a Alicante. Pues encontrar un zener de *51V* en los trastos viejos me suena a imposible. Encima que son los componentes peor indicados, ni los nuevos vienen bien identificados.
Un Saludo


----------



## joak33

Hola 

A diferencia de la mayoria quero usar este diseño (compacta con componentes reciclados) para hacer una fuente de poder para laboratorio de +- 24v variable a 2 amperes y tengo un problema, ya que la retroalimentacion solo se da por la rama positiva al conectar algo en la rama negativa el voltaje cae mucho tanto como para hacer que el lado negativo no alcance para mis propocitos.

La fuente conmutada la estoy trabajando a +-30v.

Lo que intente una vez fue hacer la fuente solo positiva y construir un pequeño smps push pull para lograr convertir la rama pocitiva en negativa y asi lograr regular ambas ramas, sin embargo lo unico que logre fue explotar la fuente unas cuatro veces ya que resulto ser tan ineficiente que al consumir 1 amper en la rama negativa, en la pocitiva el "inversor" por asi llamarlo me consumia 8.

En fin dejando de lado eso se me ocurrio otra extraña idea, que consiste en que si el voltaje en la rama negativa baja hacer que un transistor condusca cierta corriente de la rama pocitiva hasta estabilizar los voltajes por lo menos un poco, tambien si sube el voltaje en la rama negativa hacer que otro transistro conduzca corriente de la rama negativa haciendo que el voltaje baje.

Ojala no los haya mareado mucho 

Espero que me den su opinion de la idea y del circuito que les adjunto, a ver si tienen una correccion por ahi o de plano desechar la idea

Saludos a todos y gracias de antemano


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Joak, no sé si servirá el circuito que proponés (voy a analizarlo mejor), pero te dejo una posibilidad para que pruebes, utilizando el 2º error amp del TL494 (no te guíes por la numeración de los pines, la imagen corresponde al SG3524).

Saludos


----------



## joak33

Hola mnicolau, gracias por responder, que yo sepa al utilizar el otro amplificador de error uno puede controlar que los voltajes no bajen en ninguna rama, sin embargo no evita que en la rama opuesta al consumo el voltaje se eleve y para mi es igual de malo que los voltajes bajen que suban ya que voly a utilizar lm317 y 337 que soporan maximo 35 v.

Por cierto, creo que la resistencia de 1k (en mi circuito) esta de mas


Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

joak33, lo que vos propusiste al comienzo es derivar una gran corriente desde el positivo a masa. No es una buena idea, pues vas a disipar mucha potencia en forma de calor. Sería mas razonable, o hacer lo que propone Mnicolau, o bien hacer dos fuentes SMPS simples en serie, cada una con su transformador, sus transistores, su driver, rectificadores y su PWM. Así podrías regular cada rama por separado.

Saludos.


----------



## joak33

hola alejandrow999, precisamente lo que quero es derivar corriente pero no mucha lo que estaba pensando eran 1A maximo y eso serian cerca de 30 watts, ademas de que tengo una muy buena corriente de aire y disipadores bien grandes.

Ademas, tengo problema de espacio en la caja que queiro meterlo y definitivamente no me caben dos fuentes y tengo que evitar a toda costa los aumentos de voltaje por encima de 35v.

 en fin, entonces ¿teoricamente si podria funcionar?

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Joak, el sistema que proponés no me parece muy práctico, es mucha pérdida y aún así no sabés si pueda funcionar correctamente, yo lo encararía por el lado de la realimentación. Hacé pruebas en protoboard con el sistema que te comenté antes, yo le pongo fichas a ese (no lo he probado).

Saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Que tal Mariano estoy por terminar la SMPS compacta 2.0 solo tengo unas dudas, el inductor de salida que calibre de alamabre se usa y cuantos en paralelo (son 40 espiras de cada devanado que se enrollan al mismo tiempo hasta donde lei), que tan importante es respetar la potencia de las resistencias (en las que son de 1 w y 2w) ya que no me es posible conseguirlas donde vivo, y la lamina de cobre que se coloca entre el primario y secundario hasta donde vi solo se coloca una parte digamos 3/4 de vuleta y se solda y extremo en P o estoy errado??. Creo que eso es todo jeje.

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Drago, no haría falta colocar alambres finos en paralelo pero podés aprovechar el que usaste para el secundario del trafo si te sobró.
Respetar la potencia de las resistencias es muy importante, si no lo hacés se te van a quemar.
La lámina de cobre se coloca sin llegar a cerrar la espira, puede ocupar 3/4 o hasta la vuelta completa, lo importante es no cerrarla y soldale un cable o un alambre hasta el pin correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

con respecto a la lamina ya que estamos.... es totalmente necesaria?


----------



## mnicolau

La verdad que no... yo usé las primeras SMPS sin esa lámina, incluso la que tengo armada de 800[W] para probar amplis. Es un adicional para prevenir capacidades parásitas, es importante pero no es fundamental para el funcionamiento de la fuente.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

ok de todas maneras el problema es que no consigo una lamina asi ya voy a ver si tengo algun trafo que pueda desarmar para sacarle alguna..=)


----------



## mnicolau

Se usa mucho papel de cobre en decoración, en casas de artículos para manualidades y demás casi seguro conseguís. También vienen cintas adhesivas de aluminio:

http://www.teneyi.net/cici/curso/radionica/anexo1/9/pict0005.jpg

Igualmente no reniegues tanto con eso, si no conseguís armás el trafo sin la lámina. Lo importante es poner en marcha la fuente, si conseguís eso y llegás a tener algún problema de ruido, desarmás el trafo y se la agregás... A lo mejor no tenés ningún problema, yo no los tuve.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

ok ya tengo el pcb de la 2.0 y casi todos los materiales, este finde seguro sale andando! (ja que fe que metengo!!!) 

gracias mariano..


----------



## mnicolau

Suerte entonces 
Prestá atención en el armado del trafo, conexión del driver, valor de componentes y sale andando a la primera.

Saludos


----------



## horacio

luego de leer 400 veces toooodos los post de todos los que aqui escribieron...tengo tanta confianza en mariano y en su fuente de 800w que la voy a adaptar a un ampli marca gbr bta200 que lo tengo para "pruebas". le voy a sacar el trafo toroidal espantoso y de poca potencia que tiene y vamos a ver que pasa. la armo y pruebo todo. hago mediciones con el osciloscopio y cuelgo todo. por el momento estoy tratando de conseguir componentes que no los haga mi vecino jaja.lo unico pendiente es ver de donde puedo sacar ese nucleo ee42.

pd:mariano una pregunta de ultimo momento...cuanto estimas que se puede llegar a gastar para armar la smps de 800 watts teniendo en cuenta todos los componentes nuevos?? algo estimativo. gracias!!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Horacio, armá tranquilo que se lo tendría que bancar muy bien a ese ampli.
El costo... depende del precio que consigas los componentes más caros (integrados, diodos rectificadores, mosfets y núcleo), ahí está el costo más grande y hay mucha diferencia de precios dependiendo de dónde compres. Si mandás a comprar el núcleo a Bs As, te recomiendo Elemon, ahí lo venden a buen precio y de paso encargás los diodos rectificadores y mosfets que los tienen baratos. Calculale unos 80$ la fuente completa.

Saludos


----------



## nikko

hola mnicolau, te hago una pregunta, voy a armar el ampli y Pre HiFi Rotel + PCB que tambien sos posteastes. la pregunta es que fuente me combiene armar ¿la de 800W o la compacta 2.0?
Muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Nikko, la compacta te debería entregar unos 300[W], incluso cerca de 400[W] según los cálculos teóricos aunque tengo mis dudas de eso, así que lo redondeamos en 300[W]. Con esa potencia vas a poder alimentar varios módulos Rotel, no hace falta saltar a la otra smps.

Saludos


----------



## nikko

Muchas gracias mnicolau. Otra pregunta, el Driver, de  que funte tiene que ser? como lo identifico?

Muchas gracias de vuelta


----------



## mnicolau

De nada.. mirá las fotos que adjunto. Debe ser *sí o sí* de una fuente *ATX* (de cualquier potencia). Suele ser el núcleo del medio en la gran mayoría de los casos y te vas a dar cuenta porque de un lado tiene 5 pines y del otro 3. 
Si revisás el otro núcleo que se encuentra al lado, tiene menor cantidad de pines así que no le podés errar...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Hola mariano como estás  

Mirá como vos sos a mi entender el que más sabe sobre SMPS quería saber si me podés dar una mano con algunas dudas:

Necesito armarme una fuente SMPS de +5v 2,5A para alimentar un PLC didáctico a base de un PIC16F877A.
El tema está en como aprovechar una fuente de PC para hacer mi fuente ...mas que nada el driver y el trafo principal.

Lo que no encuentro por ningún lado es como bobinar dicho trafo para que se adapte a mis necesidades específicas.

La topología que usaría es half bridge del tipo AC - DC

Si me podés dar una mano te estaría muy agradecido


----------



## mnicolau

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Mirá como vos sos a mi entender el que más sabe sobre SMPS quería saber si me podés dar una mano con algunas dudas:



Mmm gracias pero estás bastante errado , sólo voy aprendiendo lo que me va llevando el hobbie, pero estoy lejos de muchos de los compañeros que frecuentan el foro y tengo poca experiencia con esto, un año aprox...

Bueno, llendo a tu fuente, estás queriendo armar una half-bridge para sólo 12[W], eso es un enorme desperdicio. Pasá por este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-conmutada-switching-8558/#post333778

Ahí tenés una fuente sencilla autooscilante que te va a servir perfectamente para tus requisitos y vas a poder utilizar el núcleo driver de una ATX como transformador principal. En el medio de ese tema tenés el post original del Ing Alvarado con toda la info y cálculos sobre dicha fuente.

Saludos, suerte con el proyecto


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Muchas gracias cualquier cosa me pego una vuelta 
saludos !!


----------



## carlitosferar

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada.. mirá las fotos que adjunto. Debe ser *sí o sí* de una fuente *ATX* (de cualquier potencia). no le podés errar...


 
Hola: Hago el comentario, por si puede tener alguna consecuencia en el funcionamiento que desconozco.
*TODOS los drivers que he usado son de fuentes AT*. Con configuraciones de pines de lo mas estrambóticas y, (aparentemente) no tuve problemas. Solo tuve que buscar los pines estudiando la placa original (como bien dice Mariano al principio).

Repito: Lo comento pues puede ser* que me parezca* que la cosa funciona; y sin embargo sea contraproducente por otro lado y no me esté dando cuenta.hno:

Gracias. Un Saludo


----------



## mnicolau

Buena info Carlos  gracias por la confirmación del uso de ese driver, tenía mis dudas en base a experiencias de algunos que comentaron problemas con ellos. 

Saludos


----------



## nikko

Hola carlitosferar, te hago una pregunta, ¿que fuente armastes, la 2.0 o la 800W? porque yo no tengo fuentes ATX pero si tengo AT
Gracias


----------



## carlitosferar

mnicolau dijo:


> Buena info Carlos  gracias por la confirmación del uso de ese driver, tenía mis dudas en base a experiencias de algunos que comentaron problemas con ellos.


 

Bueno Mariano entonces con ésto quedamos a mano NO?????

Nikko, armé las dos, pero la de 880W no lleva driver. (pegale una repasada a todo el post, que te van a tirar de las orejas).

Bueno otra cosita (reciente), pero ya que estamos:

*Mas Fácil Comprala Hecha:*

La Gloriosa “Compacta” con el transformador *sin rebobinar* (metodo dosmetros: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/144259/). Como se ve en la foto regula entre 18 y 22, pero como también se ve, me quedaron 3+3 vueltas de bobinado sin usar lo que la llevaría a +-33V.

Un Saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

El único problemita que hay con utilizar el trafo directo, son los alambres... En la compacta la frecuencia se aumentó casi 3 veces respecto a una ATX, eso hace muy necesario el uso de alambre tipo Litz. Con los alambres que tiene el núcleo original se pierde mucha sección efectiva a esa frecuencia y hay que tener cuidado con el calentamiento de los mismos.

PD: Aún así, muy interesante esa prueba...

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

*Si correctísimo*. Es solo para un caso particular, yo necesitaba unos +-22V y unos 5A como mucho.

Busqué en la Mariano-pedia la fórmula para bobinar el trafo, y al hacer las cuentas y ver los resultados, recordé que esos valores los podía obtener del trafo original.

En ningún momento pretenden reemplazar al debidamente calculado. Es solo una prueba para *bajas prestaciones*. Se desperdicia mucha “capacidad” de la fuente, pero sigue siendo más liviana y económica que un transformador de esas características.

Veremos que pasa con horas de castigo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Que tal Mariano de ultima hora consegui un MBRB20100CT y un STPS20H100CT ambos soportan 20 A 100 V(y otro no recuerdo el tipo pero soporta 200V y 10 A),  crees que haya algun inconveniente con usar esos que son encapsulado TO220 en vez de los CTL32S que te habia comentado por comodidad del montaje solamente (ya que en un post anterior mencionas que deben soportar 2.5 veces la tension de salida) ya que pretendo sacarle +-45 V.

saludos y gracias ya estoy por terminarla jeje

EDITO: Lei el post de mariano dos hojas atras creo que si me funcionan los diodos.


----------



## nikko

Muchas gracias carlitosferar, estuve repasando la fuente de 800w, que es espectacular ya que tiene regulación de +-25 a +-45 (sino me equivoco), pero tengo más dudas (soy muy principiante y me van a tener que tener mucha paciencia) ¿como se hace para calcular los 3 inductores? ¿porque el lugar donde va el tranfo hay tantos agujeros (que seria los lugares c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j,k,Q)?
Muchas gracias


----------



## carlitosferar

nikko dijo:


> tiene regulación de +-25 a +-45 (sino me equivoco), ¿como se hace para calcular los 3 inductores? ¿porque el lugar donde va el tranfo hay tantos agujeros (que seria los lugares c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j,k,Q)?


 
Hola nikko: Va de nuevo… *Lee el Tema*
Los inductores no debes calcularlos, y el tema pines, está perfectamente indicado por Mariano el primer post, incluso yo puse un txt con el bobinado del trafo con la indicación de cada pin.

En este foro hay material de lo que pidas: proyectos solo propuestos, otros en ejecución, otros irrealizables; pero ESTE lo tiene TODO, solo falta que Mariano vaya a tu casa y te suelde los componentes.


nikko dijo:


> pero tengo más dudas (soy muy principiante y me van a tener que tener mucha paciencia)


Y aquí, paciencia, es lo que sobra, si no, yo ya hace tiempo que me tendría que haber dedicado a la colombofilia.:cabezon:

Para armarla basta leer solo el 1er post. 
Cuando no arranque lee los 38 restantes (este paso los moderadores te lo harían repetir 10 veces)
Cuando siga sin arrancar Preguntar.

Un Saludo y no aflojes.


----------



## joryds

Hola, Mariano acá están las capturas de mi fuente de 600W continuos, en cuanto la fuente auxiliar tengo en la entrada de los reguladores, 16V en el 7812 y 22V en el 7912, esta diferencia de 6V no creo que sea relevante, pero voy hacer la prueba con el puente completo para ver que tanto mejora.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho

¿Qué fuente es esa, Jory?
Veo algún SMD en la placa controladora, cosa que no está en la de Mnicolau... ¿Le hiciste un rediseño a la original?

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Excelente Javier, te felicito por la fuente 
Sí cacho, es un diseño suyo ese.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Vaya más desagradable sorpresa me llevo al descubrir que uno de los núcleos FEER42A que acabo de desarmar tiene tremendo Gap de 3mm... Que mala suerte... Queda uno por desarmar, ojalá ese sea el bueno. Me extraña esto, ya que la fuente de donde provenía tiene una configuración lo más parecida a Half Bridge... Dudo mucho que se le pueda sacar provecho así. Al parecer, el carrete pertenece a NEC/Tokin y el núcleo... Bueno, este no es de la misma empresa.

♠Jory: Que bárbaro, desde 0 y completa!!! Enhorabuena!!! Que la disfrutes!.

Saludos!!!

PS: Al parecer, desarmé primero el núcleo de control de PFC!. Espero y el otro sea el bueno.


----------



## joryds

Hola cacho, esta fuente la hice hace 6 meses, y ahora le hice unas mejoras y el compañero mariano me hizo caer en cuenta de un error que cometí en la fuente auxiliar de +/-12V.
Los componentes SMD los use para ahorrar espacio ya que en esa tarjeta esta la parte de control, el limitador de corriente y un retardador de encendido.
Saludos.


----------



## maton00

con mi nucleo me paseo lo que a@tacatomon  lo que hice fue que lije la ferrita y ..bolas:enfadado:
no contaba que el nucleo no entraba en el carrete, y despues tuve que cortar el carrete con una segueta gruesa (para despues pegarlo con cianocrilato y asi achicar el carrete como 2mm) y sopas que si entro, pero ahora  la ferrita baila cuando muevo el carrete
saludos


----------



## Cacho

Felicitaciones Jory por tu diseño.
Con razón me sonaba desconocido 


Saludos


----------



## maton00

hola 
anduve leyendo y viendo el post de Fuente Conmutada(switching) y me tope con unas dudas que tenia el amigo ricardodeni y en uno de sus posts ,precisamente en la pag 6 se discutia sobre fuentes switching y esquemas comunes en fuentes atx,  donde se usaba una configuracion parecida(demasiado parecida) a la que esta en este post(precisamente en la fuente de mariano) "halfbridge compacta 2.0" en esta se usaban transistores 2sc4242 en vez de los mj 13007 ,pero lo que me causa dudas fue que el driver que se usaba en ese circuito estaba bobinado de la sig. manera:
-Primario      112 Espiras-- tap central (56+56 espiras)
-Secundario  15 / 15+3 espiras
 y me preguntaba si se podia usar ese bobinado
pd: en el circuito el pwm era el tl494 el mismo que usa la fuente de este tema
saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

maton00,en ese hilo se etaba hablando justamente de las fuente half-bridge, y creo que esa relación de espiras del *driver* es correcta. La relación primario-secundario es 4:1 aproximadamente. Por tanto, si a un bobinado primario (son dos) le llegan cerca de 12V, en cada secundario hay aproximadamente 3V. Y considerando que los transistores de potencia tienen "polarización de base",y tienen sus resistencias de base correspondientes,pues deberian conmutar bien.

De paso: por el bobinado de 3 espiras se hace circular la corriente del primario del transformador. La idea de esto es inducir tensiones en los secundarios del driver que ayuden a conmutar a los transistores. De paso, se evita que ambos transistores conduzcan juntos.

Saludos.


----------



## maton00

gracias alejandrow999 
me confundi en algo por que aparte ricardodeni menciono que no le funcionaba haci, y por esa razon cambio a controlar esa parte con mosfets o igbts en vez de los 2sc4242, y aparte de eso modifico las espiras en secundario de 15/15+3  a  9/9+2 y el primario de 56 +56 espiras  a 30+30 y por eso me surgio la duda, pero gracias tendre que experimentar con los calibres de los bobinados del driver, que en mi caso sera un toroide de ferrite ,por que los de polvo de hierro segun tengo entendido, no sirven por la alta frecuencia utilizada.
saludo


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Que tal, ya termine la SMPS compacta 2.0 solo que aun no consigo hacerla arrancar, bobine primario secundario y terciario en el mismo sentido, los 13007 entibian incluso se canlientan algo, a la salida principal tengo solo +-5 V en las resistencias de carga de la tension auxiliar puse 680 Ohm son las que tenia a la mano, ya revise las conexciones del driver e incluso probe con otro, ya cambie el TL494 y aun sigue sin arrancar, el PCB y las conexiones parecen estar bien, el problema sera el tranformador principal?, las espiras estan apretadas incluso emplee barniz y respete el numero de espiras pero no arranca. Ideas??

saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

> Corregido el dead-time y el soft-start.


Cuales son las piezas que cambiaron en la version 2.0?
Que beneficios trae a la fuente?
podria funcionar con industores individuales para cada rama sin que se afecte la regulacion?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Hola tengo un nucleo con carrete tipo EI - 28 ( A = 28MM ). Material: C196 rescatado de una fuente de PC en desuso ...servirá para hacer la SMPS de este post ??


----------



## nuk

hola viendo la fuente de "Jory16", me pregunto si es posible utilizar toroidales en la SMPS de 800W Ver 1.0.? ya que dispongo de dos regularmente grandes. aprate de que acabe partiendo el transformador que encontre .







me falta un poco mas de paciencia 
aqui unas fotos de los toroidales que pienso usar, claro si es posible. (es el mas grande).










gracias de antemano,nuk


----------



## mnicolau

El dead-time y soft-start fueron ajustados de acuerdo al esquema de la hoja de datos y calculados para la frecuencia y transistores utilizados actualmente. En la versión anterior de la compacta, esa red había sido copiada de una fuente ATX, la cual trabaja a casi 3 veces menor frecuencia.

Se pueden utilizar inductores separados en la salida, pero lo ideal es colocarlos en un mismo núcleo, se mejora la "cross-regulation" entre las salidas y se reduce el ripple.

Jonathan, te sirve ese núcleo.

Nuk, sí podés usar ese toroide, pero no estoy seguro de la potencia que puedas obtener. Colocá las medidas del mismo. Una lástima lo del núcleo que rompiste... tengo una duda, no usaste un martillo para intentar separarlos no?? 

Drago, pudiste hacerla arrancar?

Saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

mnicolau dijo:


> Drago, pudiste hacerla arrancar?
> 
> Saludos



Ehmm si ya arranco pero no me funciona del todo. se cae drasticamente la tension tanto de la salida auxiliar (+-30 V antes de los reguladores) como de la principal cuando intento ponerle carga, para hacerla arrancar lei el posto completo 2 o 3 veces (1 de ellas antes de preguntar).

La falla estaba en el trafo principal, volvi a bobinarlo por completo.

Ahora el problema es que no me da potencia...

Probe la fuente sin el inductor de salida ya que se me hacia poca tension la que me entregaba a la salida (+-25 V) y sin el inductor me daba +-65 incluso mas pero de igual forma sin soportar carga =(

Ideas??

P.D. por sugerencia de un amigo voy a checar la segunda mitad del primario puede que sea eso aunque cuide mucho los sentidos del bobinado e incluso apunte el sentido de cada uno de ellos pero habra que asegurarse una tercera vez.

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Colocá fotos de tu fuente drago, qué núcleo estás usando?
No lo utilices sin inductor porque no te va a regular la tensión de salida. 
Es raro que tengas tanta tensión antes de los reguladores, respetaste todos los componentes y valores?

Saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Esta viva!!!!

Hace un rato cambie los c945 (nuevos que habia comprado, los medi con el medidor de ganacia del multimetro y me dieron mala espina por la disparidad de ganacias) por otros de una fuente dañada y eureka la fuente salio andando ya soporta la carga por lo menos la probe con 75 w y baja aprox 750 mV por rama solo me hace falta checar algunos detalles.

Fotos?? En cuanto tenga un tiempo libre aunque no creo que de la parte de cobre del pcb, se hicieron algunos desastres con tanto experimento jeje.

Nucleo EI33.

En cuanto a los valores respete todo, solo unos pequeños cambios:

Las resistencias de potencia no son las recomendadas ya que no las consegui, de igual forma las reemplazo este jueves que vaya por componentes =), la de 100 Ohm la tengo a 1W igual que las de 680 Ohm (560 Ohm), las demas las deje de 1/2 W.

El alambre magneto que emplee fue 28 AWG que fue el mas delgado que pude comprar donde vivo, todo entro muy, pero muy justo.

El numero de espiras y alambres en paralelo fueron respetados.

Para los primarios 6 alambres 28 en paralelo primero 13 espiras, despues 2 bobinados de 11 espiras de 8 alambres en paralelo 28 AWG,enseguida las restantes 13 espiras de 6 alambres 28 en paralelo y por ultimo 4+4 espiras bobinadas a la vez con alambre 1 x 24 AWG, todo esto colocando el aslamiento entre capas y la cinta de cobre.

A la salida tengo +-40.5 V aunque me gustarian los +-45 V pero para ser la primera no esta mal.

Actualizo en cuanto haga la medicion de la salida auxiliar despues de reemplazar los c945.

Del inductor de salida lo habia quitado para descartar el control de algun modo ya sospechaba que no iba a hacer la retroalimentacion.

saludos

P.D. Antes de reemplazar los C945 se escuchaba una oscilacion de X frecuencia ahora esta totalmente silenciosa.


----------



## FELIBAR12

No arranca con todos los driver que recicle,pero si arranca con uno que yo hice...que raro!!

Tengo una pregunta importante:

En la version 1  hay unas resistencias que son de 330k que van a las bases de los 13007. En la segunda version ahora son de 220k.En que contribuye a la fuente el aumento o disminucion de ese valor?? tengo entendido que esta relacionado con el arranque


----------



## july123

Hola , alguien me puede decir que corriente maxima se obtiene construyendo esta fuente ?


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Lo prometido es deuda dejo las fotos de la fuente andando








saludos


----------



## HADES

Bravo nice fuente felicitaciones!!!


----------



## carlitosferar

Exelente Drago.......Esta si que no tiene nada de "Trucha" 
Un Saludo.


----------



## mnicolau

Muy buena drago, un integrante más del grupo de las SMPS  

Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Serviria un nucleo EA77-625 para la fuente del IR2110 a 100khz? Cuanta potencia se le podria sacar?


----------



## mnicolau

Según san Google:

http://users.catchnet.com.au/~rjandusimports/tut_7a.html

Podés usar ese núcleo.

Saludos


----------



## nuk

mnicolau dijo:


> Nuk, sí podés usar ese toroide, pero no estoy seguro de la potencia que puedas obtener. Colocá las medidas del mismo.


hola "mnicolau"  disculpas por la demora. algunos problemas con el internet
bueno aqui dejo adjunto las medidas del toroide y te comento que tengo un par de estos y
otro par de color verde milimetros mas grande ,dejo imagenes.
_espero sirvan._
solo una pregunta e visto que hay la posiblilidad de apilar toroides del mismo tipo,¿eso es factible en esta fuente?.ya como decia dispongo de dos pares del mismo tipo tambien dejo imagenes
PSD:los toroides negros tienen un codigo:77083A7 
gracias de antemano.


> Una lástima lo del núcleo que rompiste... tengo una duda, no usaste un martillo para intentar separarlos no??


me hubiese gustado darle con el martillo.
PSD:una duda un poco sorda no entiendo cuando dices: 12 espiras 6+6 - 16 alambres AWG29
¿te referis a 16 alambres juntos a la ves del numero AWG29.?, formando 12 espiras 6+6.
¿es asi?, corrigeme si estoy mal. y en el toroide circular como seria el enbobinado.?
gracias de todas formas.,nuk y disculpa por la pregunta sorda.


----------



## ernestogn

hola! tengo algunos de estos ferrites ,nucleos y toroides rescacatos de fuentes ATX 
Son los adecuados o todabia me falta leer 244 veces mas el post?

Driver , Inductor de entrada y Toroide de salida respectivamente







Este voy a usar de nucleo principarl .,por el momento lo voy a dejar en remojo de tinner a ver si afloja


----------



## Dragoblaztr

ernestogn dijo:


> hola! tengo algunos de estos ferrites ,nucleos y toroides rescacatos de fuentes ATX
> Son los adecuados o todabia me falta leer 244 veces mas el post?
> 
> Driver , Inductor de entrada y Toroide de salida respectivamente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este voy a usar de nucleo principarl .,por el momento lo voy a dejar en remojo de tinner a ver si afloja




Son los correctos, solo que para mayor comodidad trata de conseguir ya hecho el inductor de entrada 

Para aflojar el trafo principal es correcto primero al solvente (thinner) 5 minutos y despues lo metes al agua hirviendo otros 5 minutos con eso debes poderlo separar sin problemas.

HADES, mnicolau  y carlitosferar Gracias por sus comentarios =)

saludos


----------



## soerok

Hola, en primer lugar, muy buenos proyectos los tuyos mnicolau, siempre se tiene la confianza de que si esta armado por ti si funciona  despues de varios intentos fallidos con el ampli con TDA7377 por fin pude hacerlo andar y al parecer eran los TDA's que me vendian, eran truchos y yo sin darme cuenta  , pero bueno ya tengo 3 amplis con 7377 funcionando y suenan de maravilla, ahora quiero hacer 2 amplis con TDA7294 y por eso quiero armar esta fuente.
Después de 3 nucleos rotos por fin pude despegar uno sin quebrarlo, pero el problema es que mi ignorancia no me permite identificar que tipo de núcleo es  
Son dos E's por lo que supongo yo que es un núcleo tipo EE, la rama central del núcleo es circular no cuadrada, Sus medidas están en la imagen (De una sola E):



Como he visto varios comentarios que se refieren a núcleos E35,33 o algún otro numero, supongo que mi núcleo sera un EE35? Es eso correcto? el transformador de donde lo saque era de una fuente de PC y tenia escrito: 

42-M72012P01 HP OK
LITE*ON* TL-130 0042 VC REV.A

Y por ultimo, yo quisiera armar la fuente de 800w pero no creo que con este núcleo se pueda, tal vez sirva para la compacta 2.0(?), yo quisiera armar la fuente grande porque me fije que no lleva el santo driver de 5 patas que desarmando 4 fuentes ATX no pude conseguir  solo encontré de 4 patas.
Aaaah...   y si mi nucleo no sirve, donde puedo conseguir uno EE 42/21/20 para 1kw 
Muchas gracias por las ideas que compartes, seguro que a muchos les han servido de mucho .


----------



## mnicolau

Hola soerok, gracias por el comentario. Ese núcleo parece ser un ETD35, te va a servir para la compacta pero se queda corto para la otra fuente. 
Raro que no consigas el driver de 5 pines en las ATX, el devanado que le falta seguramente es el B-C que se puede agregar fácilmente, podrías probar esa posibilidad.

Para conseguir el EE42, revisá el apartado de proveedores en la wiki, quizás lo encuentres ahí.

Saludos


----------



## nek antunes

¡Hola 
Tengo problemas para regular la tensión. 
Ajusto a 120v (+60, -60), así que puse la carga, el voltaje aumenta.
¿Es el inductor de salida? Yo sólo puse 25 vueltas.
Ya comprobó el 4N25 y Zeners y todo ok! 
Tou con transformador toroidal.

Saludos


----------



## NJA93

Hola mnicolau, te queria hacer una consulta. La fuente me parece excelente, y queria probar hacerla, pero como no se bobinar un transformador, te queria preguntar si sabias que valores aproximados dan la cantidad de bobinas y las medidas para hacerlo, es decir mas o menos entre que voltaje y que corriente entrega. Te lo pido porque asi puedo ver el valor comercial mas aproximado y ver si es mas conveniente el esfuerzo de hacerlo o comprarlo.
 Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola nek, qué carga utilizaste?

NJA, no vas a conseguirlo comercialmente al transformador ya armado, debido a que yo lo configuré de acuerdo al PCB que fui armando. Buscá en el tema que hay varias guías paso a paso de cómo armarlo para que no tengas dudas ni inconvenientes a la hora de bobinar.

Saludos


----------



## NJA93

Ah listo, muchas gracias mnicolau, voy a revisar el tema a ver si logro armar la fuente. Saludos!


----------



## nek antunes

¡Hola 
La carga que puse una lámpara es de 60 W.
Yo regular a 120v(+60 y -60), y la tensión aumenta a 128V. 

Saludos


----------



## nuk

Hola al foro les cuento que ya casi termino de armar la SMPS 800w. 
solo me falta los capacitores de salida y los MUR840 los cuales no los puedo encontrar, saben si estos diodos tienen reemplazos..? 
gracias de antemano,cualquier información

una pregunta "mnicolau" sobre los capacitores de entrada, tengo capacitores de 560uf / 200v
los puedo usar ..? sin alterar nada.y una pregunta mas 
el calibre de los alambres a usar de las 2 bobinas es de AWG29 verda..? ya que no figura el número de cable del inductor de salida solo el figura el del inductor de protección
gracias nuevamente


> Inductores:
> -----------
> Inductor de salida: Toroide de polvo de hierro
> 40+40 espiras
> 
> Inductor Protección Contra Cortos:
> *Primario: 1 espira (cable atravesándolo)*
> Secundario: 50 espiras (AWG 29 por lo menos).


sobre el inductor de portección contra cortos me podrias esplicar como se hace eso 
te lo agradeceria mucho .
gracias cualquier ayuda ,nuk

_ah.! me olvidava consegui 3 nucleos con los codigos:_
_42-M71711P02 HP OK_
_LITE *ON* TL-130 0321 XC REV.A_
_pero no encuentro información al respecto ,pero veo que es similar al que tiene el compañero "soerok". que lastima_


----------



## NJA93

Ah mnicolau, tenia una consulta mas. Me recomendarias usar esta fuente para un amplificador que usaria para un instrumento? o meteria mucho ruido o algo que no quiero escuchar? Muchas gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

nek antunes dijo:


> Yo regular a 120v(+60 y -60), y la tensión aumenta a 128V.



En la compacta 2.0 esto es normal, acordate que sólo regula la rama positiva, con lo cual está previsto un aumento de la tensión negativa al aumentar la carga. Esto no representa ningún problema salvo prestar atención a la tensión máxima de los capacitores, si está muy cerca de su admisible conviene bajarla un poco.

Reemplazos para los MUR840, cualquier diodo super o ultra rápido de por lo menos 8[A], hay muchos modelos, se comentó de varios en el tema.

Podés usar esos capacitores de 560[uF] 200[V].

Por el inductor de salida circula la corriente secundaria, si vas a utilizar alambre AWG29, colocá varios en paralelo hasta lograr una sección acorde a la necesaria.

Respecto al protector, tomás un cable de buena sección y atravesás el centro del toroide, soldás los extremos en los pines correspondientes en el PCB, eso es todo (podés verlo en las fotos que subí).

NJA, no deberías tener ningún problema utilizando un instrumento, aunque no sé si valdría la pena armar la SMPS para eso, un TDA2050 (simple o en bridge) con su trafo es suficiente y ahorrás tiempo, dolores de cabeza, $, etc...

Saludos


----------



## nuk

gracias "mnicolau" mañana consulto sobre los diodos al vendedor prometo subir fotos.
gracias de antemano,nuk


----------



## NJA93

mnicolau dijo:


> NJA, no deberías tener ningún problema utilizando un instrumento, aunque no sé si valdría la pena armar la SMPS para eso, un TDA2050 (simple o en bridge) con su trafo es suficiente y ahorrás tiempo, dolores de cabeza, $, etc...
> 
> Saludos



En realidad depende, empece a interesarme en este tema porque el trafo de un amplificador valia 211 pesos y la fuente switch valia 180, hay diferencia. Bueno, gracias por la ayuda mnicolau, saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Me refería al costo de un transformador para alimentar un TDA2050, se compara al costo de armar la SMPS compacta (aunque la supera en $ al agregar rectificado y filtrado), pero con mucho menos laburo y complejidad: se compra el trafo, se filtra y listo.

Llendo a un trafo (+ etapa rectificador y filtrado) para un ampli de mayor potencia ni hablar, la SMPS es varias veces más barata.

PD: qué fuente valía 180$?

Saludos


----------



## NJA93

Si, para un TDA2050 si que no vale la pena, pero yo me refiero a amplificadores que usen STK o que sean transistorizados en cascada.
 La que me dijeron que valia $180 creo que era una switch de 200 watt de potencia si no recuerdo mal. Igual en el laboratorio de la escuela hay muchas que no se usan, le mostre a un profesor tu trabajo y le gusto bastante asi que me va a dejar "arreglar" una de las que tiene en el laboratorio.


----------



## Nemesis

Hola colegas del foro en especial a este dedicado a las fuentes smps les quiero hacer una pregunta espero me puedan ayudar ya que hay muchos expertos en lametria por lo que he visto.. el la revista de saber electronica de este mes publicaron una fuente smps tipo DC-DC con 4 mosfet de potencia en la entrada usa un toroide como transformador para sacarle 50 w como max segun la revista y en especial usa el integrado sg3524 la fuente es muy sencilla muy pero muy parecida a la de mnicolau la 1.0 la unica diferencia notable es la dewl trasformador y la del integrado que ellos usan el sg3524 mi pregunta es si a esa fuente puedo modificarla para unos 400w?? claro posteriomente yo cambiandole el transformador y colocandole unos diodos ultra fast el problema que tengo es con el integrado que no se si acepta este tipode modificaciones..!! ustedes conocen de este circuito??? sino are lo posible por subirlo.. espero sus prontas respuesta espero que me ayuden ya que esta fuente es mas compacta mas economica por lo que yo veo! muchas gracias de ante mano y saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

me meto de metido , 
por que no haces la de mariano , que esta recontra probada que anda!!

yo digo de metido nomas..


----------



## Nemesis

esuq la de mariano lleva bastantes componentes y esta que esta en la revis ta no lleva muchos es como que mas compacta yo quisiera saber el porque  sera por que lleva este integrado?
la de mariano ya la estoy terminando solo que se me atreveso esta curiosidad por esta fuente que vi en la revista!


----------



## alejandrow999

Nemesis: la fuente que decis lleva 4 MOS de entrada y un SG3524. ¿No te estarás refiriendo a una SMPS push-pull como ésta:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/?

Saludos.


----------



## milroc

Hola amigos del foro,una consulta en el transformador se pueden encimar las vueltas por ejemplo en el secundario ya que no entran las  11+11 vueltas en una sola capa.Desde ya gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Si, no hay drama milroc...

Saludos


----------



## milroc

Gracias mnicolau,muy gentil


----------



## julkian

Muy buenas:

Primero que nada muchas gracias mnicolau por tremendo aporte (Ya te lo dije por MP pero nunca esta de mas).

Muy bien, el tema es que estoy recalculando el transformador ya que conseguí un ER35 (Adjunto el datasheet).

Siguiendo la teoría del Sr. Marty Brown, el primario debería constar de: 
Npri = (Vin[nom]*[10^8])/(4*f*Bmax*Ac)
Npri = ((342V/2)*[10^8]/(4*81000Hz*2000G*1cm^2)
Npri = (17100000000)/(648000000)
Npri = 26,389 = 26 espiras

Hasta aquí vamos bien, el problema surge cuando quiero calcular el secundario:
Nsec = (1.1*[Vout+Vfwd])/(Npri*Vin[min]*DCmax)
Nsec = (1.1*[120V+1.4V])/(26*297V*0.9)
Nsec = (133.54V)/(6949,8V)
Nsec = 0.01921 ¿¿¿¿¿?????

Algo estoy haciendo mal y no se que es... =\
¿Alguien me puede dar una mano?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola julkian, de nada... lo que está mal es la fórmula de las espiras secundarias (un error en el libro de Marty, si te fijás en los ejemplos está corregida), Npri debe ir en el numerador como un factor más y no en el denominador.

Saludos


----------



## joryds

Hola julkian, tal vez esta captura sirva de algo.

Saludos.


----------



## julkian

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola julkian, de nada... lo que está mal es la fórmula de las espiras secundarias (un error en el libro de Marty, si te fijás en los ejemplos está corregida), Npri debe ir en el numerador como un factor más y no en el denominador.
> 
> Saludos


 
Con razon no me daba! 

Entonces queda: 
Nsec = (1.1*[Vout+Vfwd]*Npri)/(Vin[min]*DCmax)
Nsec = (1.1*[120V+1.4V]*26)/(297V*0.9)
Nsec = (3472,04V)/(267,3V)
Nsec = 12,989 = 13 espiras

Pero este resultado todavía no me convence. Varias páginas mas atras lei que para obtener +/-60V hacian falta 18+18 espiras en el secundario ¿Esto era para los núcleos E33 y E35 o para el E45 de la SMPS de 800W?

Otra pregunta, asumi un valor DCmax de 90% (0.9) para la fuente compacta 2.0 ¿Es correcto esto? Por ahi lei que la frecuencia tambien se divide en 2 debido a la topologia (Half-Bridge), por lo tanto de los 162KHz quedan 81KHz y use este valor para los calculos, ademas use un valor Bmax de 2000G ¿Es correcto?

Muchas gracias por sus prontas respuestas.


----------



## mnicolau

Lo que pasa es que te faltó dividir por 2 la tensión mínima que tenés en el denominador. Además esa tensión mínima es algo alta, serían 210[VAC] lo cual es bastante optimista ja.

La frecuencia que se setea es la del diente de sierra del pwm, la cual es el doble de la de salida del IC (y por ende del transformador), está correcto utilizar 81[Khz] para los cálculos si configurás en 162[Khz] el IC.

PD: para qué vas a utilizar 120[V] por rama?

Saludos


----------



## julkian

No eran 120 por rama sino 120 con punto medio. =\
¿El Vin[min] tambien iba dividido por 2?


----------



## mnicolau

El Vin(min) es el que se encuentra entre extremos del devanado primario y al igual que el Vin(max), se divide por 2 ya que se toma en el punto medio de los capacitores de línea.

El cálculo te va a dar el doble de lo actual, osea 13 espiras *por rama*. Yo le agregaría un par de espiras más para que no trabaje tan arriba el ciclo, además de cubrirte ante una baja de tensión menor a 210[VAC] y bajar un poco la Bmax que la tomaste algo alta.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

julkian, concuerdo con tus resultados:
- Usar 26 espiras en el primario está bien,creo yo 8las fuentes de PC, a 30Khz usan 40 vueltas)
- Al primario le llega la mitad de la tensión pico de alimentación. Por tanto, si trabajás con 220V, el pico de tensión es de 310V aproximados (por la rectificación y filtro). Y de esto, al primario llega solo la mitad: 155V (debido al divisor de tensión capacitivo).
- Pero además, debido a la corriente de carga y descarga de los capacitores de entrada de la fuente, tenés un gran rizado de baja frecuencia (100Hz). Supongamos que por el primario pasan 2A a plena carga (300W aproximados), y los capacitores de entrada son de 330uF. Por tanto el rizado es:

I * t / 2 = C * Vr     (el factor 2 es porque la fuente pide corriente a cada capacitor la mitad del tiempo, como mucho)

2A* 0,01seg /2 = 330uF * Vr

Vr = 30V

O sea: un rizado de 30V. La tensión de primario minima es: 

Vp(min) = Vp/2 - Vr

Vp(min)= 155V - 30V = 125V

Ok. Quiero obtener 60V regulados en cada secundario. Y sé que el ciclo de trabajo máximo del modulador (PWM) es del 90%.
Entonces, a grandes rasgos:

Vout = Dmáx * Vprim (min) * Nsec / Nprim

60V = 0,9 * 125V * Nsec / 26vueltas

Nsec = 13,8vueltas = 14 vueltas

Esto es un valor mínimo para poder regular en todo momento, suponiendo que la tensión eficaz de entrada siempre es 220V o más . Si le ponés un poco más, no creo que haya problema. Mientras los rectificadores de salida soporten la tensión, y las pérdidas por conmutación... 

Y tenés razón: el ciclo máximo de estos PWM anda alrededor del 90%. Y en este tipo de fuentes, la frecuencia de conmutación del PWM es el doble de la que llega al transformador.

Saludos.

Aclaración: el transformador sería de 26vueltas en el primario, y 14+14 vueltas en el secundario como minimo.


----------



## julkian

A ver de nuevo:

Vin(min) = 141.42Vdc @ 200Vac
Vin(max) = 176.775Vdc @ 250Vac
Núcleo: ERL35
Ae=1.07cm^2
Bmax = 1500G
f = 162KHz/2 = 81Khz = 81000Hz
DCmax = 0.9 (90%)
Vout = +/-60V = 120V
Vfwd = 2V

Npri = (176.775V*10^8)/(4*81000Hz*1500G*1.07cm^2)
Npri = (17677500000)/(520020000)
Npri = 33,99 => 34 espiras (17+17)

Nsec = (1.1*122V*34)/(141.42V*0.9)
Nsec = (4562.8V)/(127.278V)
Nsec = 35.84 => 36 (18+18)

Creo que ahí estaría bien ¿Pase algo por alto?


----------



## Nemesis

hola alejandro.. si men es una fuente asi como esa en estos dias subo info para que me ayuden a comprender el porque usan este integrado y no el 3525.. saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Dale, Nemesis. Los DG3524 y SG3525 tienen distintos terminales, y varían algunas levemente algunas características técnicas. 
Si tenés más dudas sobre ese tipo de fuentes (push pull), te pido que publiques en otros hilos más idóneos, para no confundir a otros lectores.
Si te interesa, acá hay otra fuente de ese tipo:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-switching-audiocar-12v-42v-20241/.

Saludos.


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola: 
La pregunta podría ser: ¿Qué hice mal?......o
¿En qué casos actúa la protección contra cortos de la 800W?
El caso es, que probando el amplificador, hice un corto y Volaron los IRF y el IR2110. :enfadado:

Pero todo tiene su lado bueno.



mnicolau dijo:


> PD: raro que no la puedas regular a más de 50[V] con la relación que usaste en el transformador, si querés +-57[V] fijos y no vas a variar esa tensión probá lo siguiente:Quitá el TL431 y colocá en su lugar un zener de 56[V] (si es que usaste los otros 2 zeners de 32[V], como comentás en la guía) en los pines que corresponden al ánodo y cátodo del 431. También quitá el preset. De esa forma te sacás la duda si el problema está ahí.


 
(Todavía no pude conseguir un zener de 51V.)

Pero, durante el intento de volver a la vida la susodicha, cambie todos los integrados de la placa de control, y oh sorpresa regulaba hasta 61V. 
Luego fui cambiando los nuevos por los viejos:
El SG** estaba bien, el IR era el quemado, y al poner el viejo 4N35 otra vez 50V máximo.

Conclusión: Vino fallado, pues los dos los compré juntos, y la fuente nunca había tenido problemas como para haberlo deteriorado.

Ahora anda joya, regulando en +-57 perfectamente simétricos.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Carlos, Colocaste el capacitor de 100[nF] en paralelo con la resistencia de carga del protector contra cortos? Qué valor de resistencia de carga usaste?

PD: Buen dato el del opto, me parecía raro que no regule correctamente...

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Mariano:




 


Todo de acuerdo a tus indicaciones:
C: 100n
R: 1K

Un Saudo y (como siempre) MUCHAS GARCIAS.


----------



## mnicolau

muy bueno!

R=1K? supongo te equivocaste al escribir esto, si no distingo mal es de 10[Ohm] la resistencia de carga. 
Bueno con ese valor y una relación de espiras de 1:50, la corriente de corte es de entre 10 y 11[A], mientras que la corriente máxima que soportan los IRF740 (que me parece que son los que estás usando), es de 10[A], así que es obvio que vayan a dañarse. 

Creo que lo había comentado ya, sino pido disculpas... para aquellos que quieran obtener la potencia máxima que puede entregar esta fuente, se deben utilizar los mosfets IRFP450. Si se colocan IRF740 se debe adecuar el valor de resistencia de carga para que corte antes de que se dañen (lo que te pasó a vos Carlos). Se debería subir el valor a 18 o 22[Ohm].

Saludos


----------



## julkian

julkian dijo:


> ...Npri = (176.775V*10^8)/(4*81000Hz*1500G*1.07cm^2)
> Npri = (17677500000)/(520020000)
> Npri = 33,99 => 34 espiras (17+17)
> 
> Nsec = (1.1*122V*34)/(141.42V*0.9)
> Nsec = (4562.8V)/(127.278V)
> Nsec = 35.84 => 36 (18+18)...



Hablando de todo esto me entro una duda terrible... ¿El valor de Vout (122V) es en CC o en AC? Calcule con 122V pero ¿Después del rectificador aumentan a 170V? La verdad que estaba a punto de ponerme a armar el trafo pero me olvide de calcular el terciario y mirando un poco las formulas me entro esta duda! Agradeceré eternamente al que me la quite.


----------



## alejandrow999

julkien, te recomiendo que en futuros cálculos calcules un solo secundario al comienzo, y no los dos juntos, así no te haces tanto lio. 
El primario es en la práctica una bobina sola: son 34vueltas.
Si suponemos que la tensión de continua en cada capacitor de filtro (CC) alcanza los 140V (el pico podría ser un 10, 20 o 30% más: depende del filtrado que uses), cuando vos calcules: 

Vsec = Vprim * Nsec / Nprim

vas a obtener en el secundario la tensión minima de la onda cuadrada de salida. O sea, si cada capacitor de entrada mantiene siempre al menos 140V, la onda cuadrada de entrada tendrá un pico de este valor, y la onda de salida tiene una amplitud mínima de:

Vsec = 140V *18e /34e  = 74V

La amplitud de esta tensión del secundario nunca bajará de los  74V.
Pero vos tenés dos secundarios. Por tanto la tensión de salida es 74V + 74V.

Pero en tu fórmula te aparece una constante que es 0,9/1.1 =0,81 (El 0,9 se refiere al ciclo  máximo.No se de donde salió el 1.1).

Multiplicamos y da: 74V* 0,81= 60V

El resultado son 60+60V continuos filtrados como máximo: 60 positivos, 60 negativos. 

Preguntabas por la amplitud pico a pico a la salida: pues si tenés dos ondas cuadradas de 74V como mínimo, que se suman (las de ambos secundarios) y cuyo valor puede aumentar un entre un 10 y un 30%.

Vsec(máx)= 2*74V *1.2 (supongo un 20% de incremento)= 177,6V.

Pues sí: entre los dos secundarios, sale una señal cuadrada de una tensión bastante importante, aún mayor que la entrada (más facil: tenes 34 espiras a la entrada del trafo y 18e+18e=36e a la salida; por tanto, el trafo eleva la tensión).

Espero no confundirte más con esto.

Saludos


----------



## julkian

alejandrow999 dijo:


> julkien, te recomiendo que en futuros cálculos calcules un solo secundario al comienzo, y no los dos juntos, así no te haces tanto lio...



Muchas gracias! Lo tendré muy en cuenta!



alejandrow999 dijo:


> El primario es en la práctica una bobina sola: son 34vueltas.



Rehice el cálculo y me da 30 espiras:
Npri = (155,562V*10^8)/(4*81000Hz*1500G*1.07cm^2) = 29.9 = 30
¿No?



alejandrow999 dijo:


> Si suponemos que la tensión de continua en cada capacitor de filtro (CC) alcanza los 140V (el pico podría ser un 10, 20 o 30% más: depende del filtrado que uses)...



No entiendo esta parte, por lo tanto tampoco entendí lo que siguió a continuación, ¿Por que tomaste 140V?. Supongo una tensión nominal de 220Vca (311Vcc y 155Vcc en bornes de cada capacitor) y estoy filtrando con 2 capacitores de 330uF.



alejandrow999 dijo:


> ...en tu fórmula te aparece una constante que es 0,9/1.1 =0,81 (El 0,9 se refiere al ciclo  máximo.No se de donde salió el 1.1).



Yo tampoco se de donde salio ese 1.1, use las formulas del libro de Marty Brown.

¿Sera algo similar al factor 1.2 (20%) que usaste para calcular Vsec(máx)?


alejandrow999 dijo:


> Vsec(máx)= 2*74V *1.2 (supongo un 20% de incremento)= 177,6V.



Si no entiendo mal todo esto entonces: el valor de tensión a la salida del transformador es Vout (En la formula de marty) el cual a la salida del rectificador es un 10% mayor (factor 1.1 de la formula), por lo tanto el valor que tomo de Vout para la formula debe ser un 10% menor a la tensión que yo deseo sobre los bornes de salida de la fuente, o directamente quitar el factor 1.1 de la fuente. Entonces:

Nsec = (1.1*(55v+1V)*30)/(141.42V*0.9) = 14.5 espiras
Como no puedo hacer 14.5 espiras, entonces para 14 espiras tendría:
Vout = [(14e*141.42V*0.9)/(1.1*30e)]-1V = 52.996V
Y en bornes de la fuente tendría 52.996V*1.1 = 58.2964V (116.5928V entre ambas ramas)
Todo esto calculándolo con la tensión mínima de entrada, osea 200Vca.

El terciario daría:
Nter = [(Vter+Vd)*Nsec]/(Vsec+Vfwd)
Nter = [(31V+2V)*28]/(110V+2V) = 9 espiras
Pero como no puedo hacer 4.5 espiras por rama redondeo a 10 espiras, por lo que Vter vale:
Vter = {[Nter*(Vsec+Vfwd)]/Nsec} - Vd
Vter = {[10*(110V+2V)]/28} - 2V
Vter = 38V
A la salida del rectificador esto aumenta un 10%, es decir a 41.8V. (20.9V por rama).


Espero que todas estas suposiciones sean correctas, sino estoy en el horno. jajaja

Muchas gracias alejandrow999.


----------



## alejandrow999

El valor 140V lo aproximé de una cuenta tuya.
El valor anterior en el primario depende de la tensión de pico de entrada (310V aprox), su division por 2 y el rizado debido a la descarga de los capacitores de 330uF.
Por último, el valor de tensión DC siempre es menor que el valor pico de la onda cuadrada del secundario

Saludos.


----------



## carlitosferar

mnicolau dijo:


> R=1K? supongo te equivocaste al escribir esto, si no distingo mal es de 10[Ohm] la resistencia de carga.


 
Noooo no me equivoqé al escribir....me equivoqé de resistencia 



mnicolau dijo:


> Bueno con ese valor y una relación de espiras de 1:50, la corriente de corte es de entre 10 y 11[A], mientras que la corriente máxima que soportan los IRF740 (que me parece que son los que estás usando), es de 10[A], así que es obvio que vayan a dañarse.


 
Correcto: Son IRF740



mnicolau dijo:


> Bueno con ese valor y una relación de espiras de 1:50, la corriente de corte es de entre 10 y 11[A], mientras que la corriente máxima que soportan los IRF740 (que me parece que son los que estás usando), es de 10[A], así que es obvio que vayan a dañarse.
> 
> Creo que lo había comentado ya, sino pido disculpas... para aquellos que quieran obtener la potencia máxima que puede entregar esta fuente, se deben utilizar los mosfets IRFP450. Si se colocan IRF740 se debe adecuar el valor de resistencia de carga para que corte antes de que se dañen (lo que te pasó a vos Carlos). Se debería subir el valor a 18 o 22[Ohm].


 
PERFECTO: cambiaré la resistencia (de momento).

Eso si: No haré pruebas de forma voluntaria 

Muchas Gracias, y hasta los proximos fuegos artificiales.


----------



## julkian

alejandrow999 dijo:


> El valor 140V lo aproximé de una cuenta tuya.


Ah! 141.42V!


alejandrow999 dijo:


> El valor anterior en el primario depende de la tensión de pico de entrada (310V aprox), su división por 2 y el rizado debido a la descarga de los capacitores de 330uF.



¿Como calculo este rizado?



alejandrow999 dijo:


> Por último, el valor de tensión DC siempre es menor que el valor pico de la onda cuadrada del secundario.



Me volví a marear con esto. En las formulas ¿Uno calcula con la tensión de salida que desea en bornes del rectificador (cc) o en bornes del transformador?
Si no entiendo mal según eso que me decís ¿la tensión en bornes del trafo es mayor a la tensión en bornes del rectificador?

Disculpa pero no estoy entendiendo bien. Supuestamente deberia estar haciendo un transformador reductor pero la cantidad de espiras del secundario me da mayor a la del primario, cuando en realidad la tensión es mayor en el primario (Minimo 140V) que en el secundario (Maximo +/-60V o 120V).


----------



## alejandrow999

(Mariano, si te arruino el post avisame, y vemos con algún mod de mover todo esto a otro lado.De paso , intento explicar el filtrado de salida, que te quedé debiendo hace meses.)

Trataré de explicarlo más claramente.



Tenemos el circuito de más arriba. Se alimenta con 220V eficaces 50Hz, y queremos una potencia de salida de 250 o 300W. Supondré que el rendimiento energético es el 100% así es más fácil. C3 no afecta al planteo.

La tensión que se almacena  entre los capacitores es aproximadamante el pico de entrada:

Vp = Vef * RAIZ 2                      

Vp = 220V * 1,4 = 310V (redondeado)

Los capacitores C1 y C2 están en serie, y al punto donde se interconectan va el primario del transformador y su capacitor serie C3. Q1 y Q2 conectan alternativamente al bobinado primario a C1 o a C2 (positivo o negativo, por decirlo así) o bien a ninguno (estado de corte).

Recomiendo de aquí en más aplicar el teorema de Thevening para ver mejor los cálculos, pero no es imprescindible. 

La serie C1-C2 soporta 310v; por tanto, no es dificil ver que cada capacitor soporta la mitad de esta tensión : 155V (dos capacitores iguales, en serie....). Entonces, la máxima tensión que puede llegar al bobinado primario es la tension de cada capacitor: 155V.

Dijimos que la potencia de la fuente era 250 o 300W: usaré este último valor. Como en corriente continua P= Vprim*Iprim:

Iprim = P / Vprim = 300W / 155V = 2A  (aproximados).

Sé que la tensión de ripple o rizado Vr en un capacitor depende de capacidad C y la carga Q (o la corriente y el tiempo t):

Q = C * Vr                    I * t = C *Vr

Vr = I * t / C  

Sabemos cuanto vale I , y también que en nuestro caso, t = T/2=1 /2f (el tiempo de descarga es la mitad del periodo, o la mitad de la inversa de la frecuencia de red). 

*Vr = I /(2*C*f)*

¿Pero cuanto vale C?
Sabemos que esa corriente I pasa por el primario, cargando a C1 y descargando a C2, o viceversa. Por tanto, para tiempos de conmutación cortos (como es nuestro caso) podemos suponer a C1 y C2 como una fuente de 155V, con los dos capacitores en paralelo entre sí (aplicando teorema de Thevening). 
Estas imagenes aclararán un poco las simplificaciones hechas:

Aquí reducimos el circuito a una pila de 310V con los capacitores y el trafo:


Aquí aplicamos el teorema: 


Por tanto, *C = C1 + C2*

C = 660uF

Y calculamos el ripple en este modelo:

Vr = I /(2*C*f) = 2A / ( 2 * 660uF * 50Hz) = 30V

Gracias al corte y saturación de Q1 y Q2, la tensión continua recién calculada se transforma en una onda cuadrada de varias decenas de kHZ. Por tanto, la tensión de pico de la onda cuadradaque llega al bobinado primario del transformador está entre 125V y 155V, pues el rizado es de 30V.

Nosotros queríamos calcular el secundario para lograr 60V a la salida. La idea fundamental de la regulación por modulación de anchura de pulsos en estas fuentes es controlar el ancho de pulso que llega al filtro LC de la salida (paso bajo), para que esto se traduzca en un control de la tensión de salida. 
Dijimos que a veces conduce Q1, a veces Q2 y a veces ninguno de los dos. El máximo tiempo que conduce cada transistor es el 45% del tiempo (depende del circuito de control); por tanto, gracias a D1 y D2 tenemos un ciclo de trabajo máximo del 90%. Yo *voy a suponer un ciclo máximo de trabajo del 80%*, para mejor margen de regulación (si tenemos un bajon en la linea por ejemplo) . A dicho ciclo lo llamaré D.

Y recordemos la ley de Faraday-Lenz: si tengo una bobina por la que circula una corriente, la misma se autoinduce una tensión Vl que se opone a los cambios de intensidad de corriente:

*Vl = - L di/dt *

O sea:mayor inductancia, mayor razon de cambio de corriente, mayor tensión inducida.

Pero, *¿como funciona este filtro?*

- Si el trafo proporciona tensión a los diodos, estos  hacen circular una corriente (uno a la vez) por la bobina L1 hacia el banco de capacitores de salida y la carga R1. Debido al rápido incremento de la corriente por L1, esta se autoinduce una tensión que se opone a la señal de entrada.Los capacitores se cargan un poco.

- Si el trafo no proporciona tensión, el rápido decrecimiento de la corriente por L1 induce una tensión en esta, que proporciona tensión a la carga. Obsérvese que esta autoinducción obliga a circular una corriente a través de L1, por R1 , ambos diodos al mismo tiempo y ambos bobinados secundarios del transformador.Sobre el los bobinados del transformador no se inducen tensiones aquí, pues los campos magneticos generados por ambas bobinas se cancelan (no hace mucho me di cuenta de eso). Los capacitores de salida. se descargan un poco a través de R1 solamente.

Podemos concluir entonces, que si el ciclo de trabajo es chico, la tensión de salida es chica, pues los capacitores tienen poco tiempo de cargarse (en terminos relativos). Si el ciclo de trabajo es grande, la tensión de salida es grande, pues hay más tiempo para cargar los capacitores. Y si el ciclo de trabajo fuese el 100% (imposible: el maximo es 90%), los capacitores se cargarían hasta la tensión de pico proporcionado por el transformador Por tanto, *la tensión regulada de la salida siempre es menor al pico de la de entrada*. 

En fórmulas:

*Vcc = Vsec * D*

*Vsec es la tensión inducida en un solo bobinado secundario del trafo.*

Dije hoy que no queria que el ciclo de trabajo D superara el 80%, y que *la tensión continua de salida alcance los 60V*.Vsec debe ser:

Vsec = Vcc / D

Vsec = 60V / 0.8 = 75V.

La onda cuadrada proporcionada por cada secundario debe tener un pico de 75V. 
La tensión minima proporcionada por la etapa de alta tensión era de 125V, dijimos. Por tanto, tenemos que usar esta tensión para calcular la la relación de espiras primario - secundario:

*Vprim/ Vsec = Nprim /Nsec*

Nprim y Nsec son las espiras de los bobinados primario y secundario, respectivamente.

En nuestro caso: 

Nprim /Nsec = 125V / 75V = 1,7

*Se trata claramente de un transformador reductor, pues la tensión de cada secundario por separado es inferior a la del primario.*

Para determinar eprim, hay que conocer las características del nucleo y demás. Yo no lo haré porque, sinceramente, con el magnetismo soy  muy cabezadura. 
Supondré arbitrariamente que son 30 espiras.
Cada secundario tendrá:

Nsec = Nprim / 1,7

Nsec = 30e / 1,7 =18e

Cada secundario deberá tener 18 espiras.
O sea:
- un primario de 30 vueltas
- dos secundarios de 18 vueltas. 

Espero que este ejemplo sirva de referencia. 

Bueno, julkian:
- Los bobinados secundario lo elegís en función de la tensión de salida máxima.
- Tu trafo será reductor. Te confundís porque tomás la tensión de los dos secundarios juntos. Si calculás con uno solo por vez, te da que el primario tiene más espiras que cada secundario.

Saludos.


----------



## julkian

La verdad que ahora me quedo mas que claro! Mil gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

alejandrow999 dijo:


> (Mariano, si te arruino el post avisame, y vemos con algún mod de mover todo esto a otro lado.De paso , intento explicar el filtrado de salida, que te quedé debiendo hace meses.)



Para nada Ale.. todo lo contrario excelente explicación! más clarito imposible


----------



## milroc

Hola,Mariano arme la fuente 2.0 te aclaro tengo la lampara de 100 w en serie,revise  todo cambie el driver los 494 los transistores de salida calientan mucho revise todo, la fuente arranca pero no puedo variar la tension de salida se clava en 45volt agradeceria cualquier sugerencia.


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenas tardes espero que sean pacientes y espero la colaboracion de quien pueda ayudarme con una duda que tengo
me dispongo a armar las fuentes de 800W y la de 350W pero necesito que me confirmen acerca de el numero de espiras y numero de alambres y su respectivo calibre awg es que en la primera pagina del post aparece un dato que me parece lo actualizaron y no corresponden a los que tengo
y para la de 800w solo estan los datos del archivo comprimido
agradezco su respuesta es que ya junte los componentes para ensamblar ambas ojala y  tenga una buena camara para poder postear buenas fotos el metodo que utilizo para desarmar los nucleos es hervirlos en agua por 10minutos y salen facil 
de haber conocido ese metodo antes no tendria donde emplear tantos transformadores antes los desarmaba a fuerza bruta y solian quedar 3 o 4 de 10 nucleos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Bueno tengo que agradecer a los compañeros Mariano Nicolau por compartir el proyecto y alejandrow999 por sus comentarios durante el tema que me han despejado algunas dudas y por ello he podido contruir mi fuente.

Problemas que tuve:

-al principio no me arrancaba bien, la serie se prendia intermitente, cambie la bobina de salida y lave muy bien el PCB con thiner y arranco de una, pero solo habia tension en las salidas de +-15v, en la principal subia lentamente hasta +-8v y hay se mantenia, no regulaba.  El problema es que me equivoque al armar el transformador y los secundarios habian quedado en contrafase, arreglé la coneccion y listo, pero ahora el problema es de calentamiento.

Pregunta, en mi fuente noto que el cuando le subo la tension al maximo el transformador empieza a hacer un ruidito y los mosfet empiezan a subir la temperatura, estas pruebas las hago sin carga. ¿cual puede ser el problema?.

La fuente me varía el voltaje de salida desde +-24 hasta +-42, estoy usando un nucleo EI33.

Saludos.

Edit: foto.



Se ven solo 4 condensadores en el secundario, porque tenia 2 que eran reciclados y pense que mi problema podia venir de ahí.

Les cuento que quité el disipador porque me parecia que era un solo mosfet el que calentaba y estaba en lo cierto, el mosfet que me calienta excesivamente es el de la izquierda el que esta cerca a los capacitores del primario, seria el que trabaja la tension positiva, el otro ni entibia sin disipador (fuente sin carga).

Cambié el mosfet por si las dudas, revise el diodo de compuerta y esta bien, el IR2110 es el de mi ampli UCD asi que descartado que esté mal, ademas la fuente arranca normal y regula bien, todas las salidas me miden bien (+-14.9v y +-42 maximo, con un desbalance de 0.1v), el ruido del trafo lo corregí pegando la E con I con pegante amarillo para zapatos, el unico problema es que la fuente la enciendo y ese mosfet se calienta demasiado, aun no la pruebo con carga.

Los mosfet que uso son los IRFP264 ya que son los que tengo a la mano.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Perdon por escribir tanto.

Ya solucioné el problema, el cuento es que alguno de los condensadores de 100nF que estan en paralelo a los condesadores de salida tenia problemas porque los quité y ahora en reposo el disipador se entibia muy poco con la tension de salida maxima, supongo que esto es por algun defecto en la fabricacion del trafo.

En cuanto consiga un amplificador le hago la prueba con carga a ver que tal se porta, de nuevo muchisimas gracias a Mariano Nicolau y si a algun compañero se le presenta el mismo problema pues ya tienen por donde comenzar.

Saludos.nos vemos luego


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Oscar, estuve de viaje y no pude responder... me alegro hayas podido resolver el problema  vamos a ver cómo se te comporta la fuente con carga, esperemos pase esa prueba también.

PD: A la noche te respondo lo de la realimentación que me consultaste, tengo que ir a cursar ahora.

Saludos


----------



## vaco_802808

hola a todos  les cuento que yo arme la fuente  que va con el  494 y me funciono bien  me interesa armar el que va con  el IC   IR2110 por que creo que es de mayor potencia necesito para hacer sonar un gran amplififcador de unos 400w  ayudenme con el PCB  y para que es y como lo armo la bobina que esta marcada con rojo. gracias desde ya.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Oscar, estuve de viaje y no pude responder... me alegro hayas podido resolver el problema  vamos a ver cómo se te comporta la fuente con carga, esperemos pase esa prueba también.
> 
> PD: A la noche te respondo lo de la realimentación que me consultaste, tengo que ir a cursar ahora.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias por la respuesta Mariano, que bueno que estes de vuelta por acá.

Le coloqué como carga unas resistencias de 10W de 30 y 10 ohm haciendo combinaciones con ellas y me di cuenta que la fuente regula bien solo entre las ramas positiva y negativa, si le cargaba por ejemplo una de 10ohm de +43.2 a tierra (me quedó de +-43.2vdc), la tension bajaba a 26v y en la rama negativa subia a 60 y algo, pero si colocaba por ejemplo distintas cargas entre las dos ramas la tension solo llegaba a bajar 0.1 o 0.2v con una potencia maxima calculada de unos 375w.

Otra prueba que hice fué probar la regulacion con distintas tensiones de entrada con mi reductor-elevador y funciona perfecto, la tension en mi ciudad es de tipicos 110vac y con mi reductor-elevador logré bajar hasta 97vac y subir hasta 150vac y la tension de salida siempre se mantuvo estable en +-43.2v, el unico problema es que cuando pasaba de 115vac los mosfet empezaban a calentar bastante y ahi me surje la duda, ¿Porque creen ustedes que pasa esto?, en el calculo del transformador tomé como Vin-max 125Vac y me dio 30 espiras para un nucleo EI33.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Oscar es normal es desbalance si cargás sólo una rama, justamente por la disposición de la realimentación entre ramas. Está pensada para amplificadores, donde la carga se asemeja a una tomada entre extremos y no vas a tener desbalance, no te hagas drama que está funcionando muy bien tu fuente.

Ahora... le sacaste casi 400[W] contínuos a la fuente utilizando el EI33, y sin caída de tensión apreciable??  Notás algún calentamiento excesivo?

Saludos


----------



## joryds

Hola Oscar, creo que tu problema está en el *IRFP264 y la sobre tensión con que estás alimentando la fuente* el mosfet soporta 250V y por lo menos el mosfet debería ser de 400V te recomiendo como mínimo los IRFP350 o IRFP360 son de 400V, no debes alimentar la fuente con más de 135V AC X 1.413 = 190.91V me imagino que usas filtros de 200V como ves estas al límite, al menos que estés diseñando un corrector de factor de potencia.

Yo uso los IRFP460 para sacar 600W continuos, la tensión en el secundario es +/-60V y le conecto a las 2 ramas 4 lámparas de 150W. no hay ruido solo el fusible de entrada 5Amp se coloca rojo porque está al límite de lo que soporta.

Debes cambiar los mosfet porque en cualquier momento salen de orbita.


Saludos…


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mnicolau dijo:


> Oscar es normal es desbalance si cargás sólo una rama, justamente por la disposición de la realimentación entre ramas. Está pensada para amplificadores, donde la carga se asemeja a una tomada entre extremos y no vas a tener desbalance, no te hagas drama que está funcionando muy bien tu fuente.



Me lo imaginaba,  esta fuente es la perfecta para un amplificador en puente .



mnicolau dijo:


> Ahora... le sacaste casi 400[W] contínuos a la fuente utilizando el EI33, y sin caída de tensión apreciable??  Notás algún calentamiento excesivo?
> 
> Saludos



Como te digo, no se cayó mas de 0.2v, el calentamiento de los componentes pues no se noto mucho porque no la dejé con la carga por mas de 10seg porque las resistencias son de 10W.



Jory16 dijo:


> Hola Oscar, creo que tu problema está en el *IRFP264 y la sobre tensión con que estás alimentando la fuente* el mosfet soporta 250V  y por lo menos el mosfet debería ser de 400V te recomiendo como mínimo  los IRFP350 o IRFP360 son de 400V, no debes alimentar la fuente con más  de 135V AC X 1.413 = 190.91V me imagino que usas filtros de 200V como  ves estas al límite, al menos que estés diseñando un corrector de factor  de potencia.
> 
> Debes cambiar los mosfet porque en cualquier momento salen de orbita.



Hola Javier, como escribí anteriormente con un poco mas de 115v los mosfet se empiezan a calentar, la prueba con los 135v fue solo para observar la regulacion dependiendo la tension de entrada. 

Probé la fuente en mi casa donde la tension de linea es de 107vac y trabajó perfecto, la llevé donde unos amigos en el centro donde la tension es de 115vac y a los dos minutos de tenerla funcionando en vacio el disipador estaba bastante caliente, no quemaba el dedo al tacto pero para estar en vacio es exagerado.  Entonces, tendrá algo que ver que tomé un Vin-max bajo (125v) o será algun problema en el circuito?, de todas formas ya estoy desarmando varios nucleos que tengo para hacer pruebas.  

Voy a leer los datas de esos Mosfet que comentas, estoy buscando uno que tenga una RDSon baja ya que eso tambien influye en el rendimiento. 

Saludos 

la fuente esta exelente, la proxima la haré con +-90VDC y esta la dejo para probar.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

vaco_802808 dijo:


> hola a todos  les cuento que yo arme la fuente  que va con el  494 y me funciono bien  me interesa armar el que va con  el IC   IR2110 por que creo que es de mayor potencia necesito para hacer sonar un gran amplififcador de unos 400w  ayudenme con el PCB  y para que es y como lo armo la bobina que esta marcada con rojo. gracias desde ya.



Ese es el sensor de corriente del sistema de proteccion contra corto circuito en la salida de la fuente, en el .zip del primer mensaje hay un archivo .txt donde te explican como hacerlo y en el resto del tema se explica como calibrarlo a la corriente requerida.

Saludos.


----------



## milroc

Mariano,disculpame la molestia pero no puedo hacer andar la fuente arme la 2.0 cambie todo probé varios driver probé dos transformadores,la estoy probando con la lampara en serie y arranca en 45v y no puedo variar la tencion la lampara se ilumina a pleno cambie varios tl494 ,revise todos los componentes y no hay caso,un dato en la parte de los 15v tengo -15v y +14 te agradezco tu ayuda.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola milroc, no hay molestia...
Tu problema podría estar en la realimentación, ya que te está trabajando con el ciclo a full, lo extraño es que esa etapa es un simple divisor resistivo. Revisá las 2 resistencias de 6K8 y el preset de 100K, asegurate que sean del valor correcto y que el preset no esté cortado. Confirmá eso y seguimos viendo qué podría ser...

Saludos


----------



## milroc

Gracias Mariano,una acotación tengo parientes en ceres,un tal miguel sosa que tiene un taller de chapa y pintura y aparte trabaja en sancor.vamos a lo nuestro fue lo primero que probe el preset y todos los valores de la placa de control lo unico que le puse un condensador de 270 p en ves de 220p sera ese el problema,con esta son dos fuentes que armo y no consigo que funcionen,desde ya gracias por tu tiempo,mas alla de mi fracaso te felicito por tu diseño.
Cambie el condensador le puse 220p pero no funciona.


----------



## mnicolau

Milroc acabo de ver tu mensaje...
No se me ocurre ahora qué podría hacer que no regule la compacta, vamos a ir descartando. En ambas fuentes que armaste utilizaste los mismos componentes? El mismo trafo? Verificaste el valor de los componentes? Hace algún ruido? Le colocaste carga? Cómo se comporta?

Revisá pines 1 y 2 del TL494, los valores de los componentes y no tener ningún corto ahí. Tenés un divisor resistivo con 2 resistencias de 4K7 en el pin 2, medí ambas y asegurate que sean correctas.

PD: creo conocer a Miguel, le voy a consultar a mi viejo si es el que pienso.

Saludos


----------



## milroc

Gracias,Mariano por contestar,Ok reviso todo y te comento,no esta fuente la construí desde cero con el 
trafo de la 2.0,una consulta que voltaje tiene que tener entre base y emisor los 13007,no calienta ningún componente salvo los transistores de salida no hay ningún chirrido raro,la plaqueta de control la probe afuera con 30 v y 15 v y regula aparentemente,sigo mirando y te comento.Gracias 

PD.ok a lo de Miguel.


----------



## ernestogn

Aqui tengo los primeros pasa de mi smps , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



despues de atacar , antes de limpiar y ya limpio , 
lo hise con papel comun , 
bastante buen resultado....

no encontre un papel satinado que mi impresora pueda imprimir correctamente,.,,,,


----------



## Nemesis

felicidades oscar por tu logro y buen funcionamiento de la fuente.. ahora una pregunta ¿como es que le sacaste 375W al nucle EI33? segun lo que he  estdo leyendo ese nucle da como 250w como mucho en la salida!! por favor aclarenme esta duda? saludos..

PD:No se si se han dado cuenta pero aparte de tener un post dedicado ala construccion de una fuente smps instantaneamente sale su guia de fallas y reparacion jajaja.. que bueno!!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Nemesis dijo:


> felicidades oscar por tu logro y buen funcionamiento de la fuente.. ahora una pregunta ¿como es que le sacaste 375W al nucle EI33? segun lo que he  estdo leyendo ese nucle da como 250w como mucho en la salida!! por favor aclarenme esta duda? saludos..
> 
> PD:No se si se han dado cuenta pero aparte de tener un post dedicado ala construccion de una fuente smps instantaneamente sale su guia de fallas y reparacion jajaja.. que bueno!!



Bueno Nemesis no se si estubo bien hacer ese comentario  porque le coloqué la carga solo 10 seg ya que las resistensias se pusieron al rojo vivo y la tension no se cayó mas de 0.2 v, claro que tal vez la fuente y el trafo no tuvieron tiempo de calentarse.

Ya me encuentro en la construccion de la fuente de +-90vdc hice un nuevo PCB, cuando la termine se las muestro.

Para su construccion usé un trafo EE Egston-Siemens de un area efectiva de 3.2cm^2, pero no encuenro ninguna informacion sobre el y las referencias que tiene no me aparece nada, si pueden ayudarme se los agradeceria. En la parte de arriba dice:

EGSTON 24/00
SIEMENS C775-07

Por otro lado me he conseguido unos trafos EI40 y EE35 para unas fuentes mas pequeñas que tengo pensado hacer.

Saludos.

PD: Mariano, quería preguntarte si entre los dos podemos implementar una full-bridge con 2 IR2110 para lograr aun mas potencia en la version de 800W, que sea como una especie de version 2.0 como hiciste con la compacta, dime que opinas .

Aunque no se si habra compañeros en el foro que les interesará algo tan monstruoso


----------



## mnicolau

Oscar con ese semejante núcleo, los mosfets y diodos rectificadores apropiados, podrías llegar a 1.3[Kw], tal vez más. Deberías recalcular el núcleo ya que la sección es uno de las variables a la hora de determinar las espiras del trafo.

Respecto a la full-bridge, disculpa pero por lo pronto me es imposible, estoy bastante ocupado terminando el cursado.

PD: Ernesto, buen primer paso 

Saludos


----------



## Nemesis

ok oscar gracias aclarada la duda y con respecto a la fuente monstruosa que quieres hacxer me anoto en esa yo estoyu interesado en hacerla saludos..!


----------



## milroc

Hola,Mariano, Amigos del foro,por fin consegui que funcione tenias razon Mariano era una falsa soldadura en la plaqueta de control,te agradesco tu ayuda y alos comentarios del foro cuando pueda sacarle fotos las subo,ahora a probarla luego les cuento.

Regula perfecta tengo las tenciones -15 y +15 regula de +20 a +45 una maravilla te felicito Mariano,pronto me largo a la de 800W.Muchas gracias


----------



## FELIBAR12

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> PD: Mariano, quería preguntarte si entre los dos podemos implementar una full-bridge con 2 IR2110 para lograr aun mas potencia en la version de 800W, que sea como una especie de version 2.0 como hiciste con la compacta, dime que opinas .
> 
> Aunque no se si habra compañeros en el foro que les interesará algo tan monstruoso


Una idea para la full bridge??


----------



## mnicolau

milroc dijo:


> Regula perfecta tengo las tenciones -15 y +15 regula de +20 a +45 una maravilla te felicito Mariano,pronto me largo a la de 800W.Muchas gracias



Bárbaro.. me alegro esté andando 

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Una idea para la full bridge??



Esa es la idea, lo unico que le cambiaria es el PWM por el SG3525 o TL494 que son faciles de conseguir y de implementar.

Aunque estube mirando algunas fuentes SMPS de amplificadores QSC y todas son half bridge y amplificadores que llegan a los 3400W en bridge a 4 Ohm y usan los IGBT IRGPC50U y otra IRG4PC40 asi que es bastante potencia en una half bridge, aunque mi idea tampoco es irme tan lejos.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Muchachos les presento la SMPS de +-90vdc.

Con el trimer sube hasta +-98vdc asi puede regular mejor y baja hasta +-80vdc, el trafo como comenté mas atras tiene un area efectiva de 3.4cm^2, aun no he hecho pruebas con carga.

El problema es que sigo teniendo calentamiento en un solo mosfet con la fuente en vacio, me gustaria preguntarle a los compañeros que han armado la fuente de 800w si se les ha presentado este problema y como lo han solucionado.

Fotos:






Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Utilizaste la realimentación que te comenté Oscar? qué zeners colocaste?
Respecto a los mosfets, fijate que el mosfet de la derecha parecería tener el diodo de gate mal colocado, debe tener la misma orientación que el izquierdo.

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mnicolau dijo:


> Utilizaste la realimentación que te comenté Oscar? qué zeners colocaste?
> Respecto a los mosfets, fijate que el mosfet de la derecha parecería tener el diodo de gate mal colocado, debe tener la misma orientación que el izquierdo.
> 
> Saludos




Si Mariano, se me olvidaba agradecerte, coloqué un solo zener de 150v.

Los diodos estan bien, lo que pasa es que este es otro PCB.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Que la parió!!! 196Vdc !!! Vaya que esa fuente está muy bien!!! Excelente trabajo Oscar.

¿No se calientan los diodos rectificadores de salida? En una fuente de un viejo Fender, estos calientan aún en reposo... No me lo explico... Solo que regula hasta 70V.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Ah visto desde arriba parecía tener el cátodo del diodo conectado al gate en el mosfet derecho. No es normal que caliente uno más que el otro... revisá un poco más ese pcb.

Saludos


----------



## milroc

Hola,Mariano. Un problema cuando lo cargo con un amplificador se biene todo abajo,cambie el toroide de salida le hice uno de 40vueltas con 8 alambres de 0,28 y lo mismo,los diodos son diodos rapidos son los MUR860.
Hace un chirrido bajo, supongo que biene del trafo;pero el trafo no calienta para nada tanpoco los diodos ni los transistores de conmutación,en vacio funca muy bien.Desde ya gracias


----------



## FELIBAR12

Que frecuencia usas?
Que toroide usas? Amarillo? de que tamaño es? puede que por la frecuencia ,el tamaño inadecuado, y el color(amarillo) generen estas reacciones.Yo tuve un problema similar y lo solucione con una ferrita mas grande azul.Las amarillas no son buenas despues de los 50khz(en mi experiencia)


----------



## mnicolau

Milroc, comentá un poco más la prueba que estás haciendo.

Para mí regulaste la fuente con una tensión algo baja < +-30[V] y la etapa terciaria no alcanza a generar la tensión suficiente para mantener la etapa controladora. En estos casos hice la recomendación de agregar alguna espira al terciario para evitar tal inconveniente. Incluso no va a arrancar la fuente cargada si está regulando tan bajo. 

Saludos


----------



## milroc

Gracias,Mariano.Ya lo solucione tenian fuga los t945 ,anda como los dioses regulación perfecta,no caé nada.Gracias y disculpa tanta molestia,te refelicito.
Gracias,@felibar12


----------



## milroc

Hola,Mariano.Te molesto o algun amigo del foro la fuente funciona muy bien,pero de pronto enpezo a a subir y bajar la tensión y parpadean los led ,revise los transistores de conmutación  la plaqueta de control
aparentemente esta todo bien,agradeceria una ayuda.Gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, les comento que ya solucione el problema del calentamiento y era lo que me dijo javier:



Jory16 dijo:


> Hola Oscar, creo que tu problema está en el *IRFP264 y la sobre tensión con que estás alimentando la fuente* el mosfet soporta 250V y por lo menos el mosfet debería ser de 400V



Solo que no le habia prestado mucha atencion al comentario porque me confundí con esta explicacion:



Jory16 dijo:


> no debes alimentar la fuente con más de 135V AC X 1.413 = 190.91V me imagino que usas filtros de 200V como ves estas al límite



Y la cosa es asi: cuando un mosfet está encendido cae sobre el que está apagado toda la tension del doblador de extremo a extremo, lo que seria 255vdc en el mejor de los casos (90 vac de entrada), y se me estaba presentando el efecto de avalancha lo que subia endemoniadamente la corriente en el mosfet, lo que me confundió fué que solo uno era el que calentaba y solo miraba la tension de una rama, que error tan garrafal, gracias a dios que no explotaron los mosfet, aunque si hubiesen explotado mejor, asi me doy cuenta mas rapido.

Por el momento la fuente trabaja exelente, y ya esta lista para la prueba con carga, aunque las ramas me varian 500mV a 1V, no se si eso es normal, osea que en el multimetro permanece por ejemplo 90 - 89 - 90, baja y sube, baja y sube.

De nuevo gracias a Javier y Mnicolau 

Tacatomon, los diodos no calientan absolutamente nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Nemesis

Wow oscar eres todo un experto solucionando estas fallas gracias por comentar esa ahora me aclaraste una duda que tenia con una funte en mi casa y solucione el problema que era el mismo jejeje.. porfavor pruebala con carga con unos de esos amplificadores monstruos que has echo para que nos comentes como se desempeña la fuente con carga.. muchos saludos men!!


----------



## joryds

Hola óscar, disculpa que no fui muy claro en la explicación, de todo modo estaba esperando noticias de tu fuente, menos mal no fue nada fatal.Sobre la diferencia entre las 2 ramas, está dentro de lo normal por el aumento de la tensión de la fuente, aunque se puede mejorar embobinando mejor el transformador.Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Les dejo un pequeño aporte del pinout de los dos tipos de trafos driver que se pueden encontrar en fuentes ATX de PC, creo que son las unicas dos posibles configuraciones ya que desarmé varias fuentes de diferentes marcas y solo habian de estos dos tipos.

Me tocó parar las pruebas de la fuente ya que al parecer se me averió el IR2110, la fuente no me regula, varia la tension de salida con el trimer pero al colocarle carga se cae la tension, ademas de que se calienta mucho el mosfet del lado que anteriormente se me calentaba por avalancha, el otro apenas se entibia.

Estoy navengando a ciegas porque no dispongo de osciloscopio para observar las señales y asi dar con el problema.

Probé la tarjeta de control en la fuente pequeña y tambien se me cae la tension de salida y el transformador hace ruidos extraños (antes eso no ocurria).

Ya mande a pedir los IR2110 para continuar con las pruebas, cuando tenga noticias se las haré saber.

Mientras llegan los CI creo que me animaré a probar la version compacta 2.0 .

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> ...ademas de que se calienta mucho el mosfet del lado que anteriormente se me calentaba por avalancha, el otro apenas se entibia.



Hola oscar, si el mosfet que se calienta es el que esta flotante probá aumentar el valor de C9 (100nF) como minimo al doble a ver que pasa, no te olvides que vos estas usando otros mosfet que los que especifica mariano y capaz que los que estas usando vos necesitan mas corriente para ser activados entonces puede ser que la fuente flotante del IR2110 no alcance a encender del todo al mosfet.

saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

ricardodeni dijo:


> Hola oscar, si el mosfet que se calienta es el que esta flotante probá aumentar el valor de C9 (100nF) como minimo al doble a ver que pasa, no te olvides que vos estas usando otros mosfet que los que especifica mariano y capaz que los que estas usando vos necesitan mas corriente para ser activados entonces puede ser que la fuente flotante del IR2110 no alcance a encender del todo al mosfet.
> 
> saludos.



Gracias Ricardo, hice lo que me comentaste y el problema persiste, la fuente no regula y se calienta el mosfet flotante mas que el compañero (ni se siente casi al tacto su calentamiento), mañana creo que me llegan los IR2110 y seguire probando.

Le cargé 44 Ohm al rail de extremo a extremo puesto en 160vdc y la tension se me cayó a 50v, el trasformador no hace ningun ruido extraño, cambié la bobina de salida por una de fabrica y se comportó igual.

Tambien voy a tratar en lo posible de conseguirme un osciloscopio, porque si no es el IR2110, es mas facil hayar la falla observando las señales.

Saludos

Sigo en la lucha, hay voy poco a poco


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Una pregunta

Por ejemplo si necesito arroyar 5 espiras y me sobra mucho carrete, como quedaria mejor el embobinado, embobinado con las espiras distribuidas por todo el ancho del carrete, o embobinandolas todas juntas en la mitad del carrete.





Por otro lado ya se que el nucleo que estoy usando es del tipo E55, pero no tengo ni idea del material.

Saludos


----------



## lricardo

@Oscar, al bobinar siempre queda mejor si distribuyes las espiras por todo el carrete, de esta manera se reparte mejor el flujo magnetico, saludos!


----------



## 0002

hola mnicolau antes que nada, grandioso el aporte y pues la otra cosa que queria preguntarte es:
cuales deben ser las caracteristicas del inductor de entrada, por que honestamente lo he buscado y pues no lo he encontrado, aunque puede ser que no lei las letras chiquitas pero pues creeme que te lo agradecería.


----------



## Psyco83

Hola a todos, excelente aporte el de mnicolau, quiero saber si puedo usar, en vez del TL494, el KA7500 ya que es el que tengo (bastantes) y estuve revisando el datasheet de cada uno de ellos y tienen la misma disposición de pines y hasta el circuito de aplicación es idéntico.
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Psyco83 dijo:


> Hola a todos, excelente aporte el de mnicolau, quiero saber si puedo usar, en vez del TL494, el KA7500 ya que es el que tengo (bastantes) y estuve revisando el datasheet de cada uno de ellos y tienen la misma disposición de pines y hasta el circuito de aplicación es idéntico.
> Gracias y Saludos.



Si lo puedes usar, es el mismo integrado


----------



## Psyco83

Ok muchas gracias Oscar.
Saludos


----------



## hellfull

Hola a todos,queria saber si puedo hacer 2 placas de la fuente de 800 W mencionada al principio del post y controlarla unicamente con 1 placa de control. osea puenteando los conectores desde una placa a la otra con un cable cinta o lo que sea...

se entiende no?

es por ahorrar costos y ademas esque es cada 1 para un canal de una etapa que va en la misma caja.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

hellfull dijo:


> Hola a todos,queria saber si puedo hacer 2 placas de la fuente de 800 W mencionada al principio del post y controlarla unicamente con 1 placa de control. osea puenteando los conectores desde una placa a la otra con un cable cinta o lo que sea...
> 
> se entiende no?
> 
> es por ahorrar costos y ademas esque es cada 1 para un canal de una etapa que va en la misma caja.
> 
> Saludos.



Asi como está, no se puede porque son dos salidas diferentes a las cuales debes realimentar a la etapa de control, dos trafos diferentes que segun la pericia del armado necesitaran X ciclo util para brindar x tension a la salida, etc..... la verdad no creo que el ahorro de costos en la placa de control (que es muy poco comparado con el resto de materiales) justifique complicarte la vida de esa manera.

Saludos

PD: y ni hablar de las posibles fallas debido a interferencias generadas por conectar la placa de control a travez de cables.


----------



## alejandrow999

hellfull dijo:


> Hola a todos,queria saber si puedo hacer 2 placas de la fuente de 800 W mencionada al principio del post y controlarla unicamente con 1 placa de control. osea puenteando los conectores desde una placa a la otra con un cable cinta o lo que sea...
> 
> se entiende no?
> 
> es por ahorrar costos y ademas esque es cada 1 para un canal de una etapa que va en la misma caja.
> 
> Saludos.



No sé si te conviene:

- Si vos querés ahorrar solamente el SG3525, creo que no se justifica: es relativamente barato. El circuito de control saldrá $10 argentinos como mucho...
- Si querés usar el mismo IR2110 para ambas fuentes (controlar 2 pares de MOSFEts, uno por trafo): puede ser una buena idea, pero ambas fuentes te conviene construirlas en la misma placa, así las pistas de control de los MOS y el transformador son más cortas, y te evitás problemas por ese lado.
No te recomiendo usar un solo par de MOSFETS: creo que con carga, van a funcionar muy al límite. 

Hay más: si "puenteás" positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo, nadie te asegura que la carga se reparta entre ambas fuentes. Creo que es es mejor que alimentes algunas etapas de potencia con una fuente y otras con otra, así van a trabajar ambas de forma más pareja.
Entonces solo interconectás las masas de ambas fuentes en un solo punto (puede ser en la propia placa de "poder") y de ahí sacar las masa para todo lo demás.

Saludos.

PD: Oscar se me anticipó...


----------



## mnicolau

Ahorrar unos 6U$S que es el costo de la placa de control, en un proyecto con 2 fuentes de 800[W], amplificadores acordes y demás, es algo ilógico hellfull. Yo armaría ambas completas.

Saludos


----------



## hellfull

ok,intentare no quitar 1 placa de control. ya que comrpo para una compro para 2.
aunque tarde mas en hacerla por los costes y demas...

otra pregunta es si modificando la salida del transformador hacerla solo con un voltaje cada una.

osea que una fuente me de +70 V  y la otra fuente -70 V.
esta claro que habria que hacer un bobinado mas gordo para aprovechar los 800 vatios de la fuente.
habria que editar algo en el pcb y demas esta claro...

conviene hacer esto,o hacer una fuente para cada amplificador conforme esta el diseño de la fuente ?

y otra cosa que no mencione,que voltaje dee salida maneja esta fuente.
yo necesito al menos +-60 V para un amplificador de 200 RMS en 8 ohmios.
el ampli que tengo por si interesa es el de 200 vatios con 4 irfp250.
que da 200 rms en 8 y 350 aproximados en 4.
podria usar una sola fuente o para no arriesgar hago una por canal?
nose el consumo que tendra pero si son 350 en 4 ohmios.conviene al menos una de 500...
y a no ser que se pueda subir la potencia de 800 a 1000. tengo que hacer 2 fuentes.


----------



## alejandrow999

hellfull dijo:


> ok,intentare no quitar 1 placa de control. ya que comrpo para una compro para 2.
> aunque tarde mas en hacerla por los costes y demas...
> 
> otra pregunta es si modificando la salida del transformador hacerla solo con un voltaje cada una.
> 
> osea *que una fuente me de +70 V  y la otra fuente -70 V.*
> esta claro que habria que hacer un bobinado mas gordo para aprovechar los 800 vatios de la fuente.
> habria que editar algo en el pcb y demas esta claro...
> 
> conviene hacer esto,o hacer una fuente para cada amplificador conforme esta el diseño de la fuente ?
> 
> y otra cosa que no mencione,que voltaje dee salida maneja esta fuente.
> yo necesito al menos +-60 V para un amplificador de 200 RMS en 8 ohmios.
> el ampli que tengo por si interesa es el de 200 vatios con 4 irfp250.
> que da 200 rms en 8 y 350 aproximados en 4.
> podria usar una sola fuente o para no arriesgar hago una por canal?
> nose el consumo que tendra pero si son 350 en 4 ohmios.conviene al menos una de 500...
> y a no ser que se pueda subir la potencia de 800 a 1000. tengo que hacer 2 fuentes.



Esa es una idea muy buena: poner dos fuentes simples en "serie". Así podés regular mejor las tensiones positiva y negativa.Tené en cuenta dos cosas:
1 - Como son dos fuentes simples, podés construir el rectificador con solo dos diodos y el diseño del trafo original.
2 - Fijate que la realimentación se toma entre dos ramas (positiva y negativa) y no entre positivo y masa, como en la "compacta". Se corrije fácilmente, pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta. 

En cuanto a las tensiones: me parece que Oscar Monsalvo ya hizo algunas pruebas con tensiones grandes, y comentó en las últimas páginas.
Lo de las potencias: si la potencia de salida de los amplificadores más las pérdidas en los transistores te da 800W o menos, tiene que andar bien. Además, el consumo en audio no es constante, y eso te juega a favor. Pero si la fuente está sobredimencionada, vas a estar más tranquilo en cuanto a durabilidad y esas cosas.Si usar una fuente o dos, vas a tener que decidirlo vos.

Saludos.


----------



## jazzpol770

hellfull dijo:


> Hola a todos,queria saber si puedo hacer 2 placas de la fuente de 800 W mencionada al principio del post y controlarla unicamente con 1 placa de control. osea puenteando los conectores desde una placa a la otra con un cable cinta o lo que sea...)



Bien, acá un esquema de 2 secundarios en serie, ideado para ampliar rango de voltaje:

http://img245.imageshack.us/i/2transformadoresenserien.jpg/

Aca 2 secundarios en paralelo, ideado para ampliar capacidad de corriente:

http://img715.imageshack.us/i/2transformadoresenparal.jpg/

Y por ultimo un arreglo de 4 secundarios en configuraciones combinadas (para ampliar tanto corriente como voltaje):

http://img714.imageshack.us/i/arreglode4transformador.jpg/

Los transformadores han de tener idénticas propiedades: numero de vueltas, alambre, nucleos, impedancias, etc ... todo ello tanto en primario como en secundarios.

Ha de tenerse en cuenta ademas que en todas las configuraciones prevalece el principio de la conservación de la energía, de manera que la capacidad en potencia total es la suma de la capacidad en potencia de cada una.

Bueno, y por ultimo, se me ocurre que los primarios de cada transformador podrían ser manejados independientemente (una circuiteria de control por cada una), pero seria mucho mas interesante manejarlas con un unico esquema de control lazo abierto como el de la Fuente Compacta 2.0 ....... así entonces se me ocurre poner todas los primarios de los Drivers de cada transformador en paralelo, reforzar los 2 c945 con otros de su igual en paralelo a si mismo, de igual manera otra resistencia de 1.5K en paralelo a las que ya estan en la base de los c945, así como el diodo FR104 que llega al centro del lado A del driver, .. por ejemplo. Ojo: cada Trafo va con su driver.

En el arreglo de 4 trafos podríamos obtener facil facil voltajes de +-100v DC con hasta 1400w en potencia total (350x4=1400w) .. 

Se escuchan opiniones .......


----------



## hell_fish

Hola amigos.. mi pregunta es puedo cambiar los transistores E13007 en la fuente SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta 2.0.zip  por transistores D304X reciclado de una fuente ATX de un antiguo pc...


gracias por su ayuda


----------



## gmz

Al parecer el  D304X y el E13007 tienen prácticamente las mismas especificaciones. Creo que no debería de haber problemas siempre y cuando los transistores reciclados estén buenos.


----------



## Psyco83

Una ayuda con el tema del transformador...., comento que se rompió el núcleo de ferrite en algunos pedazos al caerse de mis manos; mis preguntas son:
- ¿Puedo armarlo con algún tipo de pegamento?
- ¿Perderá alguna de sus características el transformador?
- ¿Sería mejor conseguir uno nuevo?
Gracias de antemano.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Si pegás el núcleo vas a escuchar unos buenos chirridos al arrancar la fuente. Vas a tener que conseguir uno nuevo psyco, es muy importante que esté en buenas condiciones.

Saludos


----------



## daol

Hola Mariano, estuve viendo tus diseños (los que me parecieron muy buenos)  y leyendo los mensajes del foro (las 44 páginas) y me quedan algunas dudas:

No especificás los electroliticos de salida, creo que este es uno de los componentes más sensibles, si no son debajo ESR no se pueden utilizar a las frecuencias que utilizan las SMPS.
Los electroliticos "normales" funcionan al principio, pero después de un tiempo y bajo carga experimentan lo que se podría denominar "fatiga", aumentando considerablemente su ESR (ya de por si alta), por lo que dejan de cumplir su función y la fuente falla, este punto es el que siempre me frenó para realizar una SMPS para un amplificador de audio, porque no se consiguen en Argentina con una tensión de trabajo de al menos 63 v (o se consiguen y no me enteré? ).

Otro punto es la especificación del material del nucleo (en el caso de la SMPS de 800 W), utilizas N27? Supongo que si por la frecuencia de trabajo.

Con respecto a la forma de bobinar en transformador de salida, considerando que está conectado directamente a la red de energía electrica, deberías seguir los lineamientos (que en otros paises son obligatorios) de seguridad, veo que mucha gente que está realizando tu diseño no tiene mucha experiencia en electrónica y no sería deseable que alguien tenga un accidente por una fuga en el transformador, que se traslada directamente al equipo conectado a la SMPS.

Unos muy buenos artículos sobre como bobinar transformadores para SMPS (interleaving y demás caracteristicas técnicas y de seguridad) están en:
http://www.powerint.com/en/design-support/application-notes

Son las Application Notes AN14 a AN22.

También en tu diseño de Circuito Impreso veo que no está debidamente separado lo que es "primario" (lado "vivo" conctado a la red electrica) del "secundario", es buena practica (se puede ver en equipos comerciales) separar fisicamente todo lo que que está del lado "vivo"  de lo que es "secundario", si hay una falla en algún componente que implique la carbonización del circuito impreso (por sobrecalentamiento), el mismo se hace conductivo, produciendose una fuga hacia el secundario, además que visualmente es más facil ver donde estamos "metiendo las manos".


Este punto me parece muy importante, me dedico a la electrónica desde los 9 años y ya llevo 31 en ésto, 20 de ellos como forma de vida, por lo cual tuve innumerables experiencias con "choques electricos", pero siempre conociendo los riesgos de los equipos o circuitos donde estaba trabajando, siendo las SMPS conectadas a la red electrica una de las cosas más peligrosas, más si no se cuenta con un transformador de aislación.


Espero que siendo este mi 2do post en el foro no les moleste mi último comentario respecto a la seguridad, pero viendo en gral los post sobre SMPS conectadas directamente a la red electica no vi consideraciones ni avisos sobre seguridad, creo que la electronica como hobby es algo para disfrutar y no para lamentar.

Saludos,


Daniel.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Daniel, bienvenido al foro.
Muy buenas cuestiones las que comentás y coincido con vos, uno presupone como sabido el hecho de la seguridad al trabajar con estos equipos conectados a la red, pero nunca está de más hacer la debida aclaración. Ya me voy a contactar con un moderador para incluirla en el 1º post 

Capacitores LowESR, inconseguibles... pero bueno no por eso vamos a dejar de lado la realización del proyecto, el hecho de conectar varios electrolíticos y cerámicos en paralelo ayuda a mitigar esta cuestión y personalmente no he sufrido ese problema.

Material del núcleo N27 o equivalente, el tema es que muchos reciclan este componente así que se complica la determinación del material utilizado. Por eso traté de mantener la frecuencia debajo de los 150[Khz] para trabajar dentro del rango óptimo de una gran variedad de materiales mayormente utilizados.

En fin, es un proyecto DIY (no comercial), cumple muy bien con su función y nos ha permitido a muchos entrar en el mundo de las SMPS. Con el tiempo, el aprendizaje y la experiencia iremos mejorando los distintos aspectos.

Saludos


----------



## daol

Con respecto a los capacitores de salida encontré estos en Elemon que pueden servir:

470UFX63V HFC 105ºC 20% 16X25 B41856 SIE
1000UFX63V HFC 105ºC 20% 18X35 B41856 SIE
470UFX100V HFC 105ºC 20% 18X35 B41856 SIE

La única duda es que la línea B41856 ya no existe en la página de Epcos (Siemens), les dejo el datasheet.


Mario, gracias por tu respuesta.

Si me permitis, voy a intentar dos cosas, siempre y cuando los otros proyectos que tengo en marcha y el trabajo me dejen tiempo:

1) Modificar tu diseño de Circito Impreso para mejorar el layout, tanto en lo que respecta a la seguridad como los "caminos" de alta frecuencia para mejorar la eficiencia y bajar la EMI, respetando tu circuito original.

2) Adaptar el diseño para utilizar unos nucleos E30/15/7 SIN GAP *N67* que utilicé en un DC-DC a 300 Khz, con la hoja que publicaste de máximas potencias admisibles podría obtener unos 500 watts a 200khz, creo que no se consiguen más, ahora Elemon tiene publicados unos N87 (hasta 500 Khz), ya que tengo 4 nucleos completos con sus bobinas.

Adjunto las frecuencias de trabajo para diferentes tipos de núcleo, tomado de:

Magnetic components for power electronics, de Alex Goldman 

Si alguien lo tiene me avisa, sólo pude ver algo en Google books.


Saludos,


Daniel.


No sabía que el foro unía los mensajes automaticamente, lo edito para que quede más coherente.


----------



## ricardodeni

interesante la info...

como dato les comento que en microelectronicash estaban por traer los electroliticos lowESR de 2200uF x 63v hace unos meses, no se que habra pasado por que no pude pasar... mañana llamo a ver que pasó, pero en definitiva si se los encargan te los traen de afuera y el costo no es tan alejado de los capas comunes.

saludos.

ahi me fije en la pagina y low ESR tienen hasta 10v maximo, mañana llamo.


----------



## daol

Buenisimo, trabajo cerca de Microelectronica SH, pero estoy de viaje, así que hasta el miercoles no puedo pasar.

Saludos,


Daniel.


----------



## mnicolau

daol dijo:


> Si me permitis, voy a intentar dos cosas, siempre y cuando los otros proyectos que tengo en marcha y el trabajo me dejen tiempo:
> 
> 1) Modificar tu diseño de Circito Impreso para mejorar el layout, tanto en lo que respecta a la seguridad como los "caminos" de alta frecuencia para mejorar la eficiencia y bajar la EMI, respetando tu circuito original.



Claro! Cómo no aprovechar los conocimientos y aportes de la gente que sabe de esto, toda crítica constructiva y mejoras son bienvenidas 

PD: buen dato el de Elemon, la próxima vez que mandé a pedir núcleos voy a encargar algunos. Pensé que iban a estar más caros...

Saludos


----------



## hell_fish

Hola amigos pensaba iniciarme en esto de las fuentes conmutadas con la fuente compacta 2.0 de mnicolau pero entonces encontre una pequeña fuente de impresora... dejo un par de fotos de mi hallazgo
utiliza el integrado SG6841 adjunto tambien su hoja de datos... la ferrita de esta fuente no se si me equivoco pero es una EEL25.4 mi pregunta es ¿seria posible sacarle a esta "bebe" 60 w ? ¿ para modificar el voltaje de salida y el amperaje maximo drenado por la fuente solo hay que modificar la relacion de espiras de la ferrita o hay algun otro componente que necesite ser modificado? por ultimo si no les molesta podrian dejarme un pagina o el nombre un libro que me ayude a resolver algunas dudas sobre el funcionamiento y puesta en marcha de una de estas fuentes..


Muchas muchas gracias!


----------



## alejandrow999

hell_fish:creo que ahí tenés una fuente flyback, no una half-bridge. Fijate que el SG3824 tiene una sola salida para controlar el MOS, e incluso en la hoja técnica tenés un esquema de una fuente flyback.
Me llama la atención que haya dos núcleos en tu fuente. ¿No hay por ahí algún otro integrado? ¿Cuantos transistores de potencia  hay en la misma?

Saludos.


----------



## hell_fish

alejandrow999 dijo:


> hell_fish:creo que ahí tenés una fuente flyback, no una half-bridge. Fijate que el SG3824 tiene una sola salida para controlar el MOS, e incluso en la hoja técnica tenés un esquema de una fuente flyback.
> Me llama la atención que haya dos núcleos en tu fuente. ¿No hay por ahí algún otro integrado? ¿Cuantos transistores de potencia  hay en la misma?
> 
> Saludos.


Hola alejandro.. respondiendo a tu pregunta esta pequeña fuente tiene ese solo integrado tambien tiene un solo MOS es el 5n60c y un optoacoplador el pc817, en la caja donde venia esta fuente dice:
INPUT:100-240V~ 600mA 50/60 Hz
OUTPUT: +32Vcc~563mA
LPS      : +15Vcc~533mA
Maximun Ouput power: 20W
Ahora surge una duda nueva ¿este tipo de fuente puede ser usada para alimentar un amplificador sin generar ruido ? ¿puedo aumentar la potencia de salida ?


----------



## J2C

alejandrow999 dijo:


> ... . . . Me llama la atención que haya dos núcleos en tu fuente. ¿No hay por ahí algún otro integrado? . . . ...


 
Alejandrow999

El segundo nucleo que ves abajo a la izquierda de las imagenes es el correspondiente al "Filtro EMI" de la entrada de 110/220 VCA. Ya que el mismo puede ser sealizado sobre toroides o sobre nucleos "E-E / E-I" que resultan mas sencillos de bobinar, sobre todo en grandes cantidades a producir.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## louro

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, en primer lugar quería mnicolau parabenisar por este brillante
contribución Faser y una pregunta relativa a la fuente (SG3525-IR2110) quisiera saber
La frecuencia en el primario del transformador es la mitad del frequêcia como CI3525
sucede con el TL494! ahora gracias y felicitaciones por mi mnicolau desculpen y español
Estoy usando google tradudor


----------



## mnicolau

Hola louro, gracias por el comentario, bienvenido al foro...
En ambos ICs se hace eso, ya que la frecuencia de oscilación que se establece en el integrado corresponde la del diente de sierra como podés ver en la imagen que adjunto. Esta frecuencia es el doble de la de ambas salidas por lo tanto en el primario del transformador utilizás la mitad de la establecida por Ct y Rt.

Saludos


----------



## louro

mnicolau gracias por su respuesta rápida y precisa
y una vez más felicitaciones


----------



## daol

Hola, hoy compré unos capacitores en Microelectronica SH (Peron 1455) son Jackcon 1000uF/63v 105°C tipo LHK, pregunté si eran para alta frecuencia y me dijeron que si.

Al llegar a casa busqué las caracteristicas técnicas (adjunto el datasheet) y me encuentro que el DF(dissipation factor) es de 10 para este componente.

Si se fijan en el datasheet del capacitor que vende Elemon y que postee anteriormente se pueden encontrar que el DF (figura como Tan δ) del capacitor Epcos tipo B41856 es de 0,08 para el de 1000uF/63v, una diferencia de 125 a 1 en favor del Epcos B41856.

Para una fuente SMPS no lo duden, compren en Epcos,que un capacitor sea de 105°C no significa que sea para alta frecuencia.


Espero que les sirva.

Daniel


----------



## carlitosferar

daol dijo:


> Para una fuente SMPS no lo duden, compren en Epcos,que un capacitor sea de 105°C no significa que sea para alta frecuencia.
> Daniel


 

Provablemente esta nomenclatura también valga: “CD110X”


----------



## Tuxkid

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Ustedes creen que sería lo mismo si uso un nucleo con la columna central redonda que cuadrada?
> 
> Tengo unas fuentes SMPS de 24V grandes y el nucleo que poseen puede ser del tipo ETD49. Pero para sacar una potencia de más de 600W no creo que los 13007 alcanzen.
> 
> Ya vere como me las arreglo para montarme mi fuentesita.
> 
> PD: Mnicolau, ¿Puedo modificar tu PCB para poder alojar mi nucleo y los componentes extras?
> 
> Saludos!!!



Tacatomon viendolo bien posiblemente puedas obtener mas potencias no con esos transistores pues segun antes comente con el creador de las fuente smps le comente sobre los 13003 y los 13007 habian unas grandes diferencias en lo que respecta a su amperaje, uno de los transistores que podria funcionarte a ti con lo que mencionas de 600watt en potencia lo puedas obtener con el 13009 que ese si ya soporta mayores corrientes y puedas tener tu fuente smps mas potente.

en mi caso no he realizado una fuente pero si seria una experiencia grande poder hacer una de esas fuentes para un ampli de potencia, el mundo de la electronica es de creatividad, nomas solamente hay que saber cuidar de ella.


----------



## maton00

Yo tambien tenia esa duda acerca de el 13009,el problema es que maneja un poco mas de corrriente, por lo que me pega la duda de que tendria problemas con el transformador principal, pero .¿¿¿calentaria menos???
saludos espero su pronta respuesta


----------



## seaarg

Mariano: (u otro que pueda responder)

Luego de buscar en este tema las referencias al IR2110 y no ver esta pregunta, queria hacerte una consulta:

Estoy diseñando una elevadora push pull y me plantee usarlo tambien para manejar los mosfets, pero veo que el SG3225 tiene salidas totem-pole que en teoria deberian manejarlos bien (salvo quiza por los 200ma de salida). Opino que quiza el driver de mosfets mejore el rendimiento al cargar/descargar mas rapido la capacitancia de los mosfets pero...

La pregunta es: ¿Me dirias que razones te llevaron a utilizarlo en tu diseño? No es para criticar en absoluto, sino para fundamentarme a mi mismo si me conviene usarlo o no.

Sera esto?: 



mnicolau dijo:


> Para aumentar la potencia voy a usar la pareja  SG3525 + IR2110 y un par de mosfets, a ver si aumentamos la frecuencia  aún más y llegamos a unos 700[W] u 800[W] con el EE42/21/15.


----------



## alejandrow999

Seaarg, el tema es este:

Mnicolau comentó: 





> Para aumentar la potencia voy a usar la pareja SG3525 + IR2110 y un par de mosfets, a ver si aumentamos la frecuencia aún más y llegamos a unos 700[W] u 800[W] con el EE42/21/15.



A muy grandes rasgos, usar MOSFETs permite realizar conmutaciones más rápidas que con los BJTs.Esto permite trabajar a frecuencias más grandes, y así aprovechar mejor el núcleo usado (potencia proporcional a la frecuencia). Pero para conmutar un MOS necesitamos una señal algo diferente. Por ejemplo, el transformador driver de las fuentes de PC proporciona una onda cuadrada de 3V de pico aproximadamente para excitar los 13007. Para los MOS, dicha tensión no es suficiente. Y respecto a la posible modificación de dicho driver, hubo gente que tuvo experiencias negativas con eso.

Aparte, en las fuentes half-bridge, necesitamos que uno de los drivers sea flotante, para poder excitar al transistor flotante. Por ejemplo, el transformador driver tiene un bobinado flotante, destinado a controlar el BJT flotante (half bridge compacta). Por tanto, no podemos usar aquí el SG3525 de forma directa, pues sus salidas van referenciadas a negativo. Entonces, es aquí donde entra el IR2110, pues tiene una salida flotante y una fija referenciada al negativo (para controlar MOS superior e inferior, respectivamente) y además, puede proporcionar la Vgs necesaria para hacer conmutar a cada MOS cuando haga falta.

En tu proyecto (fuente elevadora push pull) vos tenés los MOS referenciados al negativo (ver topología push pull). Por tanto, podés atacar los gates con el SG3525 directamente. Entonces, un driver en el medio podría ayudarte a lograr conmutaciones más rápidas, pero no es imprescindible.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Bien clarita la explicación de Alejandro 

Ahora.. ojo con las push-pull al usar tensión de red, si bien la corriente pico en el primario del trafo y en los elementos de conmutación se reduce a la mitad (respecto a una half-bridge), la tensión que deben soportar los transistores en esta configuración debe ser 2,5 veces aprox la de entrada Vin. Con 220[VAC], se estarían conmutando unos 310[VDC] aprox, osea necesitás conseguir transistores con una Vce de al menos 700[V].

PD: en una elevadora a partir de 12[Vdc] eso no es un problema, pero debe tenerse en cuenta...

Saludos


----------



## seaarg

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Me parecia que era mas por la masa flotante que otra cosa pero queria estar seguro. Pense en usarlo de todos modos por sus salidas mosfet en vez de transistores, aunque este referido a masa en ambas ramas.

Mariano, si es 12v pero el dato que me das no lo sabia e influye en la eleccion de los switches.


----------



## martincruz

Preimero quiero agradecer a todos, primero por el diseño de fuente y después a todos porque gracias a sus comentarios han armado un manual para poder construir una fueente como esta. Construí la fuente para +-100V para un amplificador, la placa me salió bastante bien, la armé y arranco, los mosfet calentaban un poco, después la probé con un motor y achicharré los mosfet, mal por mi por usarla en algo para lo que no la había hecho. Cambié todo lo quemado y me pareció ,muy buena idea poner los mosfet IRFP460. Armé todo y de repente no arranca. La pruebo con una serie, la serie da un primer destello y después nada, no larga nada a la salida. Medí los diodos de la entrada y en los capacitores de la entrada y tengo 300V bien. Después mido y la fuente auxiliar, la que alimenta la placa con el SG y el IR2110 y mido 15V que también esta bien. El problema es que los mosfet no empiezan a swichear.... Por las dudas cambié el SG y el IR2110 y nada lo mismo. Los mosfet estan buenos o aparentemente estan buenos je. Pero me tiene bastante loco que no arranque no se que pueda hacer. También pregunté si habían cambiado la resistenci de base por los mosfet y me dijeron que no que les andaba bien con la que ya tenia. Estoy casi al borde del desquicio por esto jajaja y no se que pueda ser. Dejo una fotito, desde ya gracias a los que me puedan ayudar saludos


----------



## martincruz

Acabo de probar, cambiarle la resistencia de base a los mosfet, les puse una de 560ohm, después probé con una de 270 y finalmete probé ponerlos directamente y nada.... no quiere arrancar la desgraciada. parece que esa resistencia no tiene la culpa. Puede ser que por probar varias veces el TIP50 se haya roto, ya que comienza a calentar al ratito que la pongo a andar, y al no andar los mosfet se qeda conduciendo y calienta bastante. Si se hubiese roto que falla haría? Esta noche voy a soñar con la fuente jeje Alguien tiene alguna idea?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Martín, qué cambios hiciste para lograr los +-100[V]?
Seguís teniendo 15[V] en la tensión auxiliar que alimenta la placa de control? Si es así parecería estar funcionando, ya que de lo contrario tendrías la tensión del zener aprox allí.
Los diodos de salida están en buen estado? Medí todos los componentes, diodos, transistores y demás.

Comentá eso y después seguimos revisando...

Saludos


----------



## martincruz

Hola mnicolau, muchas gracias por contestar. Lo que hice para tener +-100V fue calcular el trafo para esa tensión, las cuentas las tengo en una hoja(Después las pongo) pero casi seguro estan bien, y cambie los zener de 22v creo que eran por deos de 75V(1N4761A). Acabo de medir la tensión en la placa y es de 12,5V, asique al parecer el LM7815 estaría bien, medí varios de los diodos, y quería saber si para medir los transistores los tengo que sacar de la placo no? De nuevo gracias y voy a seguir buscando el problema...

Antes de desoldar algo, medí la tensión alterna entre el punto 3 del diagrama (o sea entre drain y source de los mosfet) y el drain del mosfet que le queda libre y medí un pico de 26V de alterna que dura un segundo y después muere. Pongo esto porque tal vez a alguien estos datos lo iluminen, yo cada vez mas desconcertado... Porque puede ser esto?

Me temo algo. Al ver estos pulsitos se me dió por medir en continua los mosfet y me miden algo asi como 148 V cada uno entre el punto 3 y sus drain o source, segun hayan quedado libre cada una. Esto quiere decir que se rompieron y estan conduciendo todo el tiempo en vez de swichear? Si es eso salgo corriendo ya a comprar dos mosfet nuevos. Ahora no se cuando se pueden haber roto, porque nunca arrancó..... Además si los mido como diodos no me da como que estan conduciendo, para un lado no marca nada y para el otro como diodo algo de 300 y pico. Y entr gate y drain nada y entre gate y source tmb marca algo de 500 y pico... Esto esta bien?

Me edito porque ahí me di cuenta que el punto 3 es el flotante y me va a medir cualquier cosa... pero sigue sin funcar...


----------



## mnicolau

Esa tensión que medís es la que te provee el circuito de arranque, con lo cual no está arrancando y tratá de no mantenerla mucho tiempo alimentada porque se puede quemar el tip.
Para medir los transistores no haría falta desoldarlos, salvo que notes mediciones extrañas.
Ojo que los mosfets tienen un procedimiento para medirlos, no es igual a medir un transistor bipolar.

El circuito de arranque no es porque está cumpliendo con su función. Los devanados del trafo se encuentran en correcto estado? Hacé la medición por las dudas se haya abierto alguno. Medí los diodos, resistencias de gate, el circuito de protección contra-cortos, revisá en busca de pistas abiertas, etc.

Probaste con mosfets iguales a los de la primera prueba (la que arrancó correctamente)?

Saludos


----------



## martincruz

mnicolau esta noche me pongo con eso y después te comento, gracias por la mano.


----------



## martincruz

He estado meta revisación y todavía no encuentro nada. Lo único que me ha parecido extraño es que todos los secundarios me dan continuidad, o sea no solo la bobina de cada uno digamos, sino las de la fuente de 15V también me da como que se estan tocando, eso esta bien? Del lado de los primarios en cambio cada bobina esta aislada de la otra. Como puedo probar el sircuito anti cortos? Los diodos me da bien, pero nose, tengo miedo de que este haciendo algo malo... Lo bobine en un toroide chiquito a parte del trafo principal... Si alguien cree que puede ser eso le mando una foto bien de cerca....Saludos y gracias


----------



## vaco_802808

que ta la todos esta fuente es excelente arme la que tiene driver de  fuente de  PC  y funciono excelente, ahora me interesa armar la  de 800W  y esta rmada con el IC IR2110 favor ayudenme con los detalles, del  transformador, PCB y las bobinas y hay una bobina que va a la base de  los transistores de potencia para que sirve esta bobina, favor publiquen  el diagrama de esta y la PCB estoy confundido con la de 800W,  ademas  hay otra que dice la vesion 2.0 y la primera cua les cual pero me interesa armar la de 800W gracias por ayudarme desde ya gracias mil


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

martincruz dijo:


> He estado meta revisación y todavía no encuentro nada. Lo único que me ha parecido extraño es que todos los secundarios me dan continuidad, o sea no solo la bobina de cada uno digamos, sino las de la fuente de 15V también me da como que se estan tocando, eso esta bien? Del lado de los primarios en cambio cada bobina esta aislada de la otra. Como puedo probar el sircuito anti cortos? Los diodos me da bien, pero nose, tengo miedo de que este haciendo algo malo... Lo bobine en un toroide chiquito a parte del trafo principal... Si alguien cree que puede ser eso le mando una foto bien de cerca....Saludos y gracias



 esta parte no se entiende muy bien, podrias explicarte mejor, con un dibujito o algo, tal vez por ahi venga el problema.


----------



## martincruz

Gracias por contestar oscar, todavía no la puedo arrancar jeje (A el le pregunté si había cambiado la resistencia de gate). Bien ahí deje una foto de como esta bobinado el sistema anti cortos que lo hice en un toroide a parte y me daba un primario de una sola vuelta, por eso se ve el alambre grueso, y no recuerdo bien pero algo de 26 vueltas de secundario (si todavía no se entiende hago un esquema a mano bien claro y lo subo). Y lo que me dan todos los secundarios del trafo principal continuidad, ahí subi del esquema de la fuente donde me dan continuidad. Me llamó la atención porque en general cada bobina va aislada, de hecho el primario me da así y del otro lado no, mire en el circuito si por alguna pista o resistencia se comunicaba... pero a priori no vi nada. Cualquier cosa avisen muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, es normal la continuidad que tenés en el secundario y terciario, ya que si te fijás ambos devanados comparten la masa, a través de la resistencia de 1[Ohm].
A seguir revisando componentes y buscando el problema por otro lado... ah y te falta agregar el capacitor cerámico en paralelo a la R de 10[Ohm] (está en el esquema, pero no en el pcb).

Quisiera que hagas la prueba colocando 2 IRF740 en lugar de los actuales.

vaco, todos los detalles están en el .txt o en los mensajes del foro.

Saludos


----------



## martincruz

Si al capacitor lo puse y como la primera vez no me di cuenta lo solde detras de del pcb es de 104. Bien te voy a hacer caso y veo si mañana compro unos IRF740 y pruebo. Pero hubo gente que la hiza andar con estos IRFP460.... Igual nunca estan demás  un par de mosfet. Gracias mnicolau sos un groso, porque además de tus aportes al foro, te preocupas de quitarnos la ignorancia electronica jeje y nos ayudas a sacar nuestros proyectos adelante. Hay varios foristas que hacen lo mismo y se agradece mucho espero algun día poder ayudar yo. Saludos



PD: El IRF740 es para 10A y el amplificador para el que hice esta fuente va ha necesitar 12,5A. No hay drama?


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola: Aprovecho que estoy en situación parecida.

Fuente: 800W
Síntoma: Muerta
Causa: Alimentar sin placa de control (Obviar comentarios )
1ra detección de componentes quemados y reemplazados: IRFs, fusible, y el diodo de la rama +15V.
De destacar: CALENTA exageradamente: R 4.7K 5W
Componentes cambiados: Z 13V, TIP50, 1N4148, LM7815, y el UF4007 del terciario. (Todo esto, vinculado directamente a la R en cuestión.
Otros reemplazos: Puente de D de la protección. Los dos pares: R10 + UF4007.Y en la placa de control: los tres integrados, y el tl431. 
De momento: Sigue muerta.

Mil Gracias por vuestra atención y/o cualquier sugerencia.
Un Saludo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

martincruz dijo:


> PD: El IRF740 es para 10A y el amplificador para el que hice esta fuente va ha necesitar 12,5A. No hay drama?



Con esos haces las pruebas, cuando ya tengas la fuente andando de nuevo colocas los irfp460.

La verdad se me ha hecho muy extraño tu problema, algun semiconductor debe estar molestando y no deja que la fuente arranque, y si te aparece tension auxiliar a mi se me hace mas a problema de placa de control.

El transformador a menos de que este embobinado con alambre muy delgado es muy dificil que se dañe, ademas que antes del daño te trabajaba bien asi que esta bien calculado.

Saludos


----------



## martincruz

Tengo los IRF740, en un rato hago las pruebas y les cuento como me fue. Carlitosferar, te conviene siempre poner un foco en serie, en la alimentación de la fuente, el cual se encenderá muy levemente cuando la fuente consuma corriente y te va a mostrar si pasa o no corriente. En caso de no poner la placa de control se va a prender fuerte como si lo estuvieras usando de forma normal y no se te quema nada; porque la corriente la quemas ahí por asi decirlo. Esto me lo dijo alguien de aca del foro y funciona diez puntos es mucho mas seguro usarla.

Tengo unas ganas bárbaras de tirar la toalla. Sigue muerta, le cambié los mosfet por los IRF740, cambié el LM7815, tmb cambié el TL431 y el tip50 todo eso por si acaso y nada la desgraciada, seguí revisando los diodos y me dan bien... Me dieron ganas de volver a bobinar el transformador y las bobinas del circuito anti cortos y así ir cambiando todo hasta que arranque.... Que opinan? Pq yo la verdad no encuentro otra solución.... Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Martín por responder:

Lo que sucedió es que la fuente siempre había funcionado perfecta.
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/index36.html#post332424_
Hoy, ya estaba instalada en un equipo, y allí fue donde cometí el error.
En la mesa de trabajo: siempre con la serie.


martincruz dijo:


> En caso de no poner la placa de control se va a prender fuerte como si lo estuvieras usando de forma normal y no se te quema nada


Si…Si….. me salvo más de una vez.

Respecto a tu fuente:
Lo del transformador, comparto que: Es muy improbable que se haya quemado (fijate si tiene olor) la peste a barniz quemado es inconfundible.
De tirar la toalla …NADA repito lo que tannnnnnntas veces conté: 7 meses estuve para arrancar mi primer compacta.
Y la protección contra cortos: Si da continuidad, no sé qué problema podría tener, yo cambie el puente de diodos (por las dudas).

Respecto a la mía (ya que estamos)
El problema lo tengo en la fuente auxiliar:
A la salida de los cap: 300V 
A la salida de la R 4,7K 5W: 300V (Calienta hasta derretir el estaño)
En el tip50: B:13V C:300V E:8V
Después del 1N4148: 7V
Antes del LM: 6V
Salida del LM: 5V

Dato: Si levanto el 1N4148 tengo 13V (del zener)
El TIP está bueno seguro.
La R, mide correcto pero igual la cambie.


Y no hay más componentes para cambiar.

Un Saludo, y Muchas Gracias.


----------



## electrodin

Hola a todos, primero que nada quiero dar las gracias a mnicolau por sus aportes y ser una gran persona que con humildad y paciencia ha sabido compartir sus conocimientos, y a todos por hacer posible este gran foro, justamente estoy armando la smps de 250W, aun tengo mucho que leer, pero ahi estoy.

Amigo carlitosferar:
He estado revisando el diagrama, y haciendo calculos en la resistencia de 4.7K caen 286.3V (tomando encuenta que tu +B=300V), lo que nos da una corriente max de 1.75ma para hacer 5W de potencia que es lo que puede disipar la resistencia sin calentar excesivamente, si tu resistencia calienta demasiado, creo que es porque no hay sufiente voltage suministrado por tu bobinado terciario, por ende tu fuente axiliar tiene que alimentar permanetemente al circuito exitador y de control.
la fuente auxiliar sólo deberia dar un volatje de arranque inicial para que tu circuito trabaje y se autoalimente a travez del bobinado terciario(f, g).
Espero te sirva.


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola electrodin: Muchas Gracias por tu atención.





electrodin dijo:


> creo que es porque no hay sufiente voltage suministrado por tu bobinado terciario.


 En realidad, no es que: “no haya suficiente”, sino que directamente *No Hay*dado que, ante la inoperancia del circuito auxiliar, la fuente no arranca.Seguiré buscando…..Muchas Gracias, Un Saludo.


----------



## martincruz

Hay alguna forma de anular el circuito anti cortos, para ver si ahí tengo la falla y es lo que no deja que la fuente arranque? Saludos


----------



## marcelojeep

Que tal Mariano. Felicitaciones por la fuente switching. Voy a empezar a hacer el PCB. Pero tengo una duda... hay cuatro opciones. todas son half bridge... esta la compacta y la de 800w... en las compactas esta la primera version y la segunda la 2.0 ... hasta ahi vamos bien.. despues hay dos(2) 2.0.. cual es la que da mayor voltaje? cual es la que tiene proteccion? cual me recomiendan hacer? Gracias.


----------



## joryds

martincruz dijo:


> Hay alguna forma de anular el circuito anti cortos, para ver si ahí tengo la falla y es lo que no deja que la fuente arranque? Saludos


 
Hola martincruz, para desactivar la protección de sobrecorriente solo debes colocar el pin 10 del SG3525 a masa, normalmente si este pin esta al aire no enciende la fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## martincruz

gracias jory16 pruebo y te digo que pasó... saludos

Fue bueno el intento pero lamentablemente el circuito anti cortos no es el que falla..... Cualquier cosa aviso gracias


----------



## guille2

Buenas como andan?
  Ayer termine de armar la fuente compacta 2.0, por suerte arranco de 1 y regula perfecto, de minima la probé en 24v y máxima llego a 42v, aclaro que me falto 1 vuelta en el secundario por el espacio reducido en el núcleo. Tampoco pude colocar la lámina de cobre para la aislación.
  El único inconveniente que tengo es el calentamiento de la resistencia de 100 ohms del primario, tiene una de 2w pero parece no ser suficiente, llegue a medí 72°, incluso se siente ese olor característico. Quizás pueda acomodar 2 de 220 ohms ya que hay muy poco espacio. Alguna sugerencia ?

  Bueno les dejo unas fotos, espero les guste  y sobre todo gracias mariano por el diseño y los pcb. 
  Saludos


----------



## Estampida

Si se puede colocar dos resistencias de 200 ohmios en vez del
de 100, y aleja de la placa unos milimetros, por que con el tiempo deja oscura la placa en ese lugar. Vaya que la fuente esta ganando adeptos.


----------



## mnicolau

Felicitaciones guille, salió andando sin problemas 
Podés colocar 2 R en paralelo de 220[Ohm] 2[W] ó, dejar la R como está y cambiar el capacitor de 1[nF] de la red RC, poné 470[pF] 1[KV], eso debería reducir la disipación prácticamente a la mitad. Comentá los resultados...

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Hola mnicolau, estoy haciendo una SMPS DC-DC y quisiera saber como calculas el capacitor de 1nF/1kv + 22 Ohm/2W en serie, para las salidas de +-15V en la fuente SMPS DC-DC q*UE* posteaste hace un tiempo. Mi SMPS va a oscilar a 100KHz, quisiera saber si pongo los mismos componentes q*UE* vos o no. También agradecería si me comentas rápidamente como es el tema del dead-time y cuanto margen le tengo que dar.
Y también otra pregunta, q*UE* me resulta un poco ambigua: La salida de +-15V la voy a usar para alimentar un preamplificador con un operacional + un filtro pasobajo ya q*UE* es para subwoofer el ampli, entonces a la salida de todo esto habría un capacitor de desacoplo de unos 10uF que se conectaría directamente a la entrada del ampli UCD de ejtagle y también irían conectadas la masa de la salida +-15V con la masa de la salida principal de alimentación del ampli. Esta bien esto? Me confunde el tema de que vayan unidas ambas masas de distintas salidas.
Dejo un esquemático para q*UE* se vea fácilmente mi duda.
Espero tu respuesta para seguir con este proyecto, saludos.





http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/esquematico1bx0019.jpg.html


----------



## mnicolau

Hola 0110110h, no había visto el otro post, ahí te lo respondí...

Saludos


----------



## guille2

Bueno gracias por sus comentarios, coloque un capacitor de 470pf y la temperatura bajo a 50º, igual tengo pensado colocar 2 coolers en el gabinete, esto reducirá mas la temperatura. No la probé exigiéndola pero esta alimentando 2 amplificadores rotel con su pre, noto que en la compacta 2.0 la temperatura de los diodos es mucho menor que en 1.0. 
  saludos


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

hola compañeros de foro y amantes de las smps leo siempre el post de fuentes y tengo un diseño de una fuente que encontre aqui pero tengo un problema el ir2110 es caro y hay que pedirlo sera posible reemplazar el ir2110 por un trafo de driver espero que me ayuden y muy buenas sus fuentes estas es la fuente de la que les hablo


----------



## carlitosferar

KEVIN DE AVILA dijo:


> pero tengo un problema el ir2110 es caro y hay que pedirlo sera posible reemplazar el ir2110 por un trafo de driver


 
*Totalmente* de acuerdo....Me sumo a la consulta.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

carlitosferar dijo:


> *Totalmente* de acuerdo....Me sumo a la consulta.
> 
> Un Saludo.




Ya se ha hablado varias veces de las ventajas y desventajas de usar el trafo driver, principalmente que es bastante complicado armarlo y que funcione bien, ahi algunos compañeros que lo han hecho y les a funcionado bien y a otros definitivamente no les funcionó.

Sobre reemplazar el IR por el trafo, claro que se puede, pero debe colocarse de manera distinta al TL494 de la compacta por el tipo de salida del SG3525.

Algo asi:



Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Agrego, dicho driver se calcula de la misma manera que el trafo principal, se usan las mismas fórmulas y se toma una relación de espiras 1:1.

Para más info lean la sección "3.5.8 Base and Gate Drive Transformers" del libro de Marty Brown, está bien sencillo de entender ahí.

Saludos


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

Hola, he investigado un poco sobre poner el driver con un transformador y lo que he visto es que ponen uno relación de 14 vueltas en el primario y 12 x 2 en el secundario, ésto es el driver, voy a hacerla así para ver si sirve, cuando la arme les comento como me fue, ah, por cierto ese es un esquema de una plx qsc, se ve muy interesante ese esquema, hay que estudiarlo bien.


----------



## carlitosferar

Bueno... a leer y a probar.....
Muchas Gracias


----------



## joryds

KEVIN DE AVILA dijo:


> hola he investigado un poco sobre poner el driver con un trafo y lo que he visto es que ponen un relacion de 14 vueltas en el primario y 12x2 en el segundario esto es el driver voy a hacerla asi para ver si sirve cuando la arme les comento como me fue a por cierto ese es un esquema de una plx qsc se ve muy interesante ese esquema hay que estudiarlo bien


 
Hola Kevin, por lo que he experimentado en la practica el problema no es hacer el driver, el inconveniente está en el tipo de material que uses, casualmente la semana pasada termine de hacer pruebas con 15 toroides diferentes, solo pasaron la prueba 2 en los otros 13 observe en el osciloscopio que uno trabajaba mejor con frecuencia de 100khz en adelante y los otros responden a frecuencias de 50khz hacia abajo.

Sobre la relación de vueltas, me parece que es relativa, porque si usas un mosfet como el IRFP450 que en su hoja de dato dice que Vgs es +/-20V , y el IRF840(A) dice Vgs es +/-30V, entonces para alimentar la parte de control con 15V usando el mosfet IRF840A la relación del transformador es 1:1:1 un primario 2 secundarios, pero si con los mismos 15V en la etapa de control coloco el IRFP450 recomiendo 14 espiras en el primario y 12x2 en el secundario como mencionaba Kevin.

En lo personal cuando comencé con las fuentes conmutadas use un driver toroide por fortuna conseguí uno que funciono en la frecuencia que yo estaba usando esto fue al azar porque yo no tenía ni la menor idea que esos toroides responde a diferente frecuencias.
Ahora uso el IR2110 que facilita y mejora la eficiencia de la fuente, ya que la forma de onda que llega a la puerta del mosfet es mucho mejor, pero por cuestiones comerciales estoy devuelta con los Driver toroides. Ya que el compañero Leandro (hazard) alguna vez menciono que con el IR2110 se corre el riesgo que cuando fallen los mosfet por algún corto circuito no deseado se queme el IR2110 y la parte de control aunque es una remota posibilidad a mi me sucedió por hacer algo indebido con mi fuente,
Y sobre el Driver toroide dice que en el caso de un fallo solo se quema los mosfet y el fusible

Saludos.


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

Jory disculpa, el tipo de driver que pienso utilizar es el de una fuente atx, tu cual utilizas?  sobre el bobinado me podrías explicar como hacerlo, yo pienso que primero bobino todo el primario en un sentido y despues los secundarios en el mismo sentido.


----------



## joryds

Hola Kevin, sinceramente no he usado los driver que vienen en las fuentes ATX de PC, según lo que me han dicho esas fuentes manejan frecuencias de 40khz yo uso 83Khz en el primario del transformador principal es decir en la etapa de control 166Khz.

Otra cuestión yo no uso Driver hechos con transformador de ferrita, los que uso son de toroide, así que puedes experimentar con los de fuente de Atx y me haces el favor de mostrarme tus resultados.

La forma de bobinar este tipo de trafito de fuente ATX no es igual que un toroide, mientras que en el toroide usas 14 espiras en el primario, en el trafito se usa aproximadamente entre 40 y 50 espiras, por eso mejor calcula el número de espiras para que no vayas a saturas el núcleo.

Sobre la forma de bobinar ese trafito, yo bobino en el mismo sentido todas las espiras y al final las desfaso.

En el driver de trafito que le quite a una fuente conmutada de un Amplificador CROWN observe que primero colocan los 2 secundarios y luego el primario encima.

Para un transformador de potencia es diferente, tendrías que bobinar la mitad del primario luego los 2 secundarios y luego la otra mitad del primario.

Tambien adjunto unas fotos donde muestra la forma de onda de un trafito y de un Toroide esto te puede dar una idea unque mi osciloscopio no esta muy bien que digamos

Saludos


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

hola amigos recien empeze a hacer mi pcb de la fuente mencionada pienso reutilizar algunos componentes que tengos como los diodos de salida tengo 3 spl3040p , s20d40c ,s30d40c dice en el data de ellos que aguantan 40 voltios y y 20 amperios si estoy mal corriganme y el trafo es de una fuente de pc es un e33i la duda que tengo es sobre el numero de espiras para este transformador del primario y del segundario ya que el voltaje de salida debe de ser de unos 35+35 voltios ala salida de los diodos ahy subo el pcb hecho en eagle 4.11 para ver si tiene algun error y me lo digan


----------



## alejandrow999

KEVIN DE AVILA dijo:


> hola amigos recien empeze a hacer mi pcb de la fuente mencionada pienso reutilizar algunos componentes que tengos como los diodos de salida tengo 3 spl3040p , s20d40c ,s30d40c dice en el data de ellos que aguantan 40 voltios y y 20 amperios si estoy mal corriganme y el trafo es de una fuente de pc es un e33i la duda que tengo es sobre el numero de espiras para este transformador del primario y del segundario ya que el voltaje de salida debe de ser de unos *35+35 voltios *ala salida de los diodos ahy subo el pcb hecho en eagle 4.11 para ver si tiene algun error y me lo digan



Mirá, esos diodos no se la van a bancar. Sólo soportan 40V de tensión inversa.
Los diodos que uses deben soportar por lo menos 70V de tensión inversa (en la práctica, te conviene unos 100V) y ahí sí andarán bien. Fijate que esos diodos (suelen se Schottky)se usan en las fuentes de PC para las salidas de 5V, pues están conectados a bobinados que proporcionan ondas cuadradas de hasta 12V c/u (en este caso, la tensión inversa en dichos diodos no superaría los 24V). Si quisieras cambiar los diodos de la salida de 12V por estos, ya te quedarías corto,  pues dichos bobinados proporcionan hasta 27V (o sea, una tensión inversa máxima de 54V).
Vas a tener que buscar otros diodos para tu proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

bueno estube mirando los data de los diodos y dicen que el voltaje de reversa son 28 voltios slp3040p , s20d40c ,s30d40c osea que estos diodos no sirven como apenas me estoy iniciando en esto de las smps pensaba utilizarlos para voltajes bajos

hola amigos una pregunta que voltaje pueden rectificar  los diodos que tengo slp3040p , s20d40c ,s30d40c unicialmente los queria para rectificar 35 + 35 por que pensaba que aguntaban 40 voltios cada uno


----------



## franklin1

amigos quiro construir esta fuente, que segun el amigo que la posteo en el foro dice que es de 6000 watt, lo que quiero saber es como hago para calcular el transformador exitador de los mosfet y otro transformador que me parese que es el sensor de corriente, es un transformador pequeño y se encuentra identificado como T2.
aclaro en el transformador T4 dice 14:12x4 pero no se el calbre del alambres no se, o mejor dicho si se calcula dependiendo de los mosfet, cual es el voltaje de entrada y los voltajes de salida ya que yo cuento con siete transformadores que es: ETD29, Y DOS TRANSF ETD59 Y UN ETD44 tengo dos EE55 Y UNO DE ETD39. sin mas necesito los voltajes de entrada y de salida, la corriente para calcularlo dependiemdo de estos transformadores que tengo a la mano.
otra si estos transformadores se calculan todos con la frecuencia que emite el integrado dependiendo de la CT y RT.
por las formulas no se preucupen,yo tengo gran material teorico para estos trasnformasdores para fuentes conmutadas


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

hola  franklin1 una pregunta de que ciudad de colombia eres yo soy de barranquilla y aca estube buscando un tranformador de ferrita grande y no lo consegui no se si tu los conseguis en algun almacen


----------



## franklin1

hermano soy de un pueblecito de bolivar a  40 minutos de cartagena.

hermano yo consegui estos transformadores en una fuente de equipos LG de ultima generacion, esos equipos clase "d", los desarme y los tengo ala mano. otros los consegui en  fuentes conmutadas de un cargador de bateria industrial, otros los consegui en fuentes de impresoras de alto rendimiento.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Yo con los pocos que cuento los he reciclado tambien, por ahi un dia Javier (Jory16) me dijo que en cartagena se conseguian, pero creo que no eran tan grandes y del tipo toroides.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Propongo una posible protección contra sobrecargas para la fuente Half-bridge Compacta 2.0. No la he probado, pero está basada en circuitos de potección que he visto en los  esquemas de un par de amplificadores. La idea es, esencialmente, detectar la tensión que cae en unas resistencias en serie con la carga (R1 y R2) mediante transistores, y de ahí controlar el tiempo muerto del TL494. El circuito sería este:

La corriente máxima que podrá circular viene definida por el cociente entre la Vbe de Q1 y Q2, y el valor de las resistencias R1 y R2. Con los valores propuestos, la intensidad de corriente estará cercana a los 7A, y la disipación de potencia máxima será de 5W (con carga continua).

Una posibilidad es armar un circuito como este por cada amplificador a proteger, pues luego sólo hay que poner las salidas en paralelo y, cualquiera que sea el amplificador que falle, la protección actúa y el PWM disminuye su ciclo de trabajo, disminuyendo así la tensión de salida.

Cabe aclararlo:si la corriente máxima elegida es demasiado chica, se producirán recortes en la onda de salida del amplificador en los picos musicales. Si la corriente es muy grande, los semiconductores del sistema deberán soportarla, y además la disipación podría ser excesiva.

Las críticas y sugerencias son bienvenidas.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Alejandro, no se vé la imagen, podrías arreglarla? (aunque imagino lo que proponés).

La que he probado con éxito en la compacta es una similar protección del mismo estilo de la otra SMPS, con un arreglo NPN-PNP a la salida del circuito sensor de corriente del primario, para actuar sobre el dead-time también, cumplió la función...

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Alejandro, no se vé la imagen, podrías arreglarla? (aunque imagino lo que proponés).
> 
> La que he probado con éxito en la compacta es una similar protección del mismo estilo de la otra SMPS, con un arreglo NPN-PNP a la salida del circuito sensor de corriente del primario, para actuar sobre el dead-time también, cumplió la función...
> 
> Saludos



Agregué un archivo ZIP. Es raro, porque a mi me mostraba la imagen. Vamos a ver si queda la imagen....

Saludos.


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

hola como apenas recien empiezo en estos de las smps me dedique a leer los primeros post y me decidi a iniciarme primero con la fuente de ricardoneri y no la que he propuesto yo hacerme utilize componentes de una fuente de pc como su driver capacitores diodos y los transistores la fuente en un comienzo no arranco y despues cai en cuenta que estaba diseñada para 220 voltios y no los 110 que hay aca en mi ciudad le puse un puente como decian para que trabaje a los 110 y me calentaba un transistor el pronblema estaba en la polaridad del driver la fuente me regula desde los 15 voltios hasta los 50 voltios la pregunta mia es como calculo el primario y el segundario del transformador principal para cualquier fuente que yo quiera hacer como no dispongo de nucleos mas grandes pienso unir las dos EE de los que vienen el fuente de pc he visto estos calculo 

Tensión Máxima de red AC, eligo 220[V] + 10% = 242[V]
Tensión Máxima de red DC, 242[V] x 1.41 = 341[V]
Bmax, 1500[G]
Frecuencia, 81000[Hz]
Ae (EI33), 1.18[cm^2]

Npri=(Tensión Máxima de red DC/2)/(4*10^-8*Bmax*Frecuencia*Ae)
Npri=171[V]/(4*10^-8*1500[G]*81000[Hz]*1.18[cm^2]
Npri= 30 espiras 

la duda mia es aca la red maneja 110 voltios 
 la otra es como calculo el Ae (EI33), 1.18[cm^2]
y como calculo el segundario les agradecerias que me ayudaran un poco en esto a ahy les dejo dos fotos de mi fuente


----------



## franklin1

para calcular el area real de un transformador de ferrita tipo E hay que multiplicar  el ancho por el largo de el centro de la "E" y asi se obtiene el area de dicho transformador. yo me ayudo con un calibrador o pie de rey.
pora el secundario:
okdespues te comento el tiempo se me agota en un cafe internet.


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

ok entiendo y si el centro de la E es circular  es igual y uno como sabe a que frecuencia trabaja el controlador tengo este diseño y quiero saber que frecuencia maneja el controlador por cierto ya empeze a hacer el pcb de la SMPS Half Bridge 800W mnicolau


----------



## el anciano

Para Mnicolau

Felicitaciones a Mnicolau por su gran aporte y sobretodo por compartirlo...

he tratado de bajar el libro pero no he podido, no se que me recomiendas...

me interesa armar esta fuente, pero me gustaria Mnicolau, ya que has sido muy buena onda, de poder tener los libros de donde salen las formulas, ya que aparte de armarla me gustaria poder entender lo que sucede y como funcionan las cosas...

gracias por tu atención y colaboración....

 Hola Mnicolau, espero no te moleste te escriba por este medio...

primero dejame felicitarte: por tan maravilloso proyecto y por enseñarnolos, gente como vos son las que se necesitan para el avance de la tecnologia y la ciencia ...

Sucede que quiero tener a mi alcance los libros porque me gusta indagar de donde salen las cosas, creo que me entiendes...El favor que te pido es si me puedes hacer el gran favor de enviarmelos a mi correo, ya que me he dado cuenta que eres una persona bondadosa y noble que lo gusta enseñar lo que sabe...

Mi correos son:

Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com
Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com

Gracias por su compañerismo y colaboración....


----------



## guille2

Hola te paso el que tengo yo.
Suerte.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> *2.9*  Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que  promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie,  crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por  derechos de autor.


----------



## el anciano

gracias guille2, eres buena onda...

Seguimos al tanto,,,

 Hasta ahora recicle los componentes y con la guia del libro empezaré a armarla...

Saludos....


----------



## pato2009

muchachos disculpen las molestias pero queria saber que fuente me recomiendan armar basandonos en que tengo un nucleo EE55 desde ya muchas gracias 
Hoja de datos del nucleo 
http://www.feryster.pl/polski/e5528.php?lang=en


----------



## martincruz

Quería avisar que arrancó mi fuente desgraciada que ahora la quiero, todavía no se cual es el problema que tenía pero mirando con un osciloscopio, salía la falla que la placa de control no estaba andando. Hice una placa de control nueva y arrancó preciosa, los mosfet estan frescos, realmente divina. Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda y mnicolau muy groso tu diseño, y gracias a este proyecto aprendí muchisimo sobre este tema, el funcionamiento de las fuentes etc, etc. Espero pronto poder ayudar Saludos


----------



## pato2009

por favor alguien que me ayude realmente me interesa armar esta fuente pero no cuento con otro nucleo que no sea ese EE55 desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro Martín, gracias por comentar...

pato, qué ayuda necesitás exactamente? podés armar la de 800[W] viendo la forma de adaptar ese núcleo al PCB o armar un PCB nuevo, podrías superar el KW ampliamente con los componentes adecuados.

Saludos


----------



## pato2009

aaa muchisimas gracias por contestar mi duda es la siguiente por lo que lei en el foro tendria que recalcular las espiras estoy en lo cierto o con las espiras que planteaste en la fuente de 800 con el nucleo ee42 estarian bien para este nucleo ... desde ya muchisimas  gracias por contestarme y con respecto a modifiar el pcb no me preocupa ya me las arreglare


----------



## mnicolau

No, de nada...
Así es, vas a tener que recalcular el transformador. Las fórmulas para hacerlo las tenés en el libro de Marty Brown (las fórmulas para topologías forward), y también revisá el tema que se han calculado varias veces ya, podés tomar de ahí como ejemplo y usar los datos de tu núcleo.

Si tenés algún problema te damos una mano con el cálculo, pero es bastante sencillo realizarlo.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

pato2009 dijo:


> por favor alguien que me ayude realmente me interesa armar esta fuente pero no cuento con otro nucleo que no sea ese EE55 desde ya muchas gracias



pato , buscate algun tecnico de pc amigo , o alguna casa de computacion de barrio , seguro tienen dodenas de fuentes atx quemadas, que tiene el EI33 o EI 35 . yo te digo por que tengo una casa de computacion y me divierto a lo loco desarmando fuentes de pc , tengo como 20 en una caja en casa listas para reciclar


----------



## KEVIN DE AVILA

hola amigos ya empeze a hacer la fuente de 800 w de minicolau como no tengo el trafo ee42 voy a utilizar un trafo que saque de una fuente de pc que decia que era de 500w creo que es  un etd34 la pregunta mia es como calculo las vueltas para el primario y segundario y a q*UE* frecuencia trabaja la fuente de minicolau estoy un poco enredado pero creo q*UE* trabaja a 162.000 hz aqui dejo unas fotos para que me den un poco de orientacion para esta fuente ya que la pienso utilizar para una qsc 1300 que tengo de solos dos transistores


----------



## broko

hola, yo queria preguntar algo sobre la fuente de 800 watts, como vi que la fuente 2.0 compacta tenia un 40% mas de filtrado en las salidas, me gustaria que la de 800 tuviera esta misma capacidad de filtrado, a la de 800 hay que hacerle algun cambio (quiero alimentar 4 stk 4050 de 200 watts cada uno) (estos stk trabajan en +-66 volts) y la de 800 esta pintada para este trabajo, me gustaria saber algun detalle extra de los que haz publicado mnicolau para la construccion de esta fuente. saludos y cuando la termine dare mis aportes . saludos!!


----------



## pato2009

bueno me gustaria saber si voy bien jejej... 
mi nucleo es http://www.ferroxcube.com/prod/assets/e552821.pdf 

Tensión Máxima de red AC, eligo 220[V] + 10% = 242[V]
Tensión Máxima de red DC, 242[V] x 1.41 = 341[V]
Bmax, 1500[G]
Frecuencia, 210000[Hz] tome la mitad no se si esta bien 
Ae (EE55), 3.53[cm^2]

Npri=(Tensión Máxima de red DC/2)/(4*10^-8*Bmax*Frecuencia*Ae)
Npri=171[V]/(4*10^-8*1500[G]*105000[Hz]*3.53[cm^2]
Npri= 8 vueltas

La frecuencia no se si esta bien tomada tome lo quedice en el primer post que la fuente de 800 trabaja con 210 Kh  desde ya muchisimas gracias


----------



## el anciano

A Mariano gracias por la ayuda.. fué recibida satisfactoriamente, vuelvo y reitero que mereces grandes cosas en tu vida profesional, eres una gran persona....

saludos

Una pregunta tonta e ignorante por mi parte para los amigos del foro...¿ conexion del inductor de salida en contrafase? en el PCB? ¿como se realizaria?

Ah y disculpas por no leer las politicas del foro a quien corresponda. ok


----------



## mnicolau

Pato, está bien el cálculo. Te aconsejaría bajar la Bmax a 1000[G], el nº de espiras va a subir un poco pero no va a ser ningún problema acomodarlo en el núcleo enorme que vas a usar.

broko, no entendí muy bien tu comentario, la capacidad de filtrado de la de 800[W] es de 3000[uF] frente a los 2000[uF] que posee la compacta 2.0. Además la frecuencia es mayor con lo cual se reduce la capacidad necesaria. Esos 3000[uF] disponibles son suficientes para unos 10[A] de salida, cubriendo la potencia especificada. 

Kevin, como le comenté a todos, revisá las fórmulas del libro de Marty Brown. Seguí el ejemplo que acaba de realizar pato y acomodalo a los datos de tu núcleo.

El anciano, gracias por tu comentario, espero te sea útil la info...
PD: conexión en contrafase... ambas ramas se bobinan en paralelo en el toroide, al finalizar una de las ramas se conecta en el sentido del bobinado (inicio-fin) y la otra rama del inductor se conecta de manera invertida (fin-inicio).

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Otro pequeño avanze en la contruccion de esta fuente ,todabia faltan colcar cosas







Hasta ahora todo , menos alguna resistencia es reciclado.

aqui los resultados de 2 tardes desarmando fuentes atx




+


----------



## pato2009

hola yo aqui denuevo la vedad es que no logro comprender los calculos para el secundario y el terciario del nucleo si alguien me podria dar una mano quiero sacar en un rango desdes  +/- 40v a +/-65v desde ya muchas gracias espero que alguien pueda ayudarme

aa meolvidaba los calculos del primario me dieron 12 vueltas 
mi nucleo es  http://www.ferroxcube.com/prod/assets/e552821.pdf


----------



## broko

mnicolau a lo que me referia es que si con un ETD44 puedo ajustar el voltaje de salida a +-66 y no entendi muy bien a lo que se referian con "snubers" que fueron agregados a la fuente compacta, que segun logicamente deberia ser mejor para la de 800 watts, por aca tengo varias placas de atx y de monitores que usaban fuente switching, ademas en sandiego venden unos transformadores choperos que a simple vista creo que son de unos 1000 watts, pero mi duda para saber que nucleo anda mejor me gustaria saber a cuantos Hz trabaja la de 800 watts
muchas gracias mnicolau por tu respuesta rapida y apenas empieze el proyecto te aviso para ver como va la gracia que quiero hacer con esta fuente. saludos

(se me olvido decir por ahi vi una fuente de 4KW!!) algo impresionante que cuando tenga los esquematicos la pasare


----------



## pato2009

queria ver si lo estoy haciendo bien  
Npri=12 vueltas 
DCmax = 0.9 (90%)
Vout = +/-60V = 120V
Vfwd = 2V
Vin(min)= 220v-10% = 198*1.41=279.18/2=139.59

Nsec = (1.1*122V*12)/(1390.59V*0.9)
Nsec = (1610.4V)/(125.631V)= 12

estaria bien entonces deci que son 6+6 vueltas ahora esta bien que tenga la misma cantidad de vueltas en el primario que en secundario? 
desde ya muchas gracias seguire leyendo para hacer los dos terciarios


----------



## ernestogn

fijate que me parece que para el secundario toma el voltaje de una rama,
yo   todabia no me puse ahacer los calculos ya que de momento la voy a implementar tal como esta propuesta

*pego de la pagina 24 de este tema
*
Para el primario:
Npri=(Vin(max)*10^8)/(4*F*Bmax*Ac)

Suponiendo...
Vin(max)=(242[VAC]*1.41)/2 (suponiendo un 10% más de tensión de línea).
F=50000[Hz]
Bmax=1500[G]
Ac=1.78[cm^2]

Npri=32 Espiras


Para el Secundario:
Nsec=(1.1*(Vout+Vfwd)*Npri)/(Vin(min)*DCmax)

Suponiendo...
Vout=45[V]
Vfwd=1.4[V]
Npri=32 Espiras
Vin(min)=(198[VAC]*1.41)/2 (suponiendo un 10% menos de tensión de línea)
DCMax=0.95


----------



## pato2009

bueno te cuento hice las cuetas tomando una sola rama y me dan tambien 6 vueltas osea que seria lo mismo eso ya lo habia pensando pero lo descarte por que me dieron igual los caculos desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## franklin1

_como sabe a que frecuencia trabaja el controlador tengo este diseño y quiero saber que frecuencia maneja el controlador por cierto ya empeze a hacer el pcb de la SMPS Half Bridge 800W mnicolau_

yo diogo que para saber la frecuencia con que trabaja el controlador hay que aplicar una formula para dicho controlador y es:   Foci= 1.1/ Rt x Ct,  que se encuentran el los pines del controlador 5 y 6

eso segun la formula da 110000Hz
recurda que para aplicar la formula hay que pasar  los nf a faradio y la resistencia a ohmios

hermano yo quiro hacer una fuente conmutada desde hace mucho tiempo pero no lo he hecho por que no tengo suficiente informacion para comenzar a hacerla, pero ha estas altura del partido tengo toda la informacion necesaria para comenzar, lo que si se me hace dificl es conseguir dichos transformadores con su data sheet, y asi comenzar hacerla, ya que conseguir un transformador en una pc, desarmarlo y construirlo no da los resultados esperado.
yo desarme una de una fuente, llego a mi una fuente que segun decia 1000 watt, utilizaba el trasnformador ETD 39 a una frecuencia de 143 Khz y el transformador que desarme es el E55

lo calcule para 4000 watt, +/- 100 volt y en la salida me da 234 volt +/-117 volt y algunas veces +/- 45. no se que esta mal.
no la he probado con un amplificador de audio ya que no he tenido tiempo.
pero quien tenga eormulas oteoria para fuentes full bridge que me las pase, ya que yo utilizo formulas para fuentes flay bak, no me sirbe para fuentes de mayor de 1000 watt.
quien quiera planos de fuentes teoria para calculo de transformadores para fuentes conmutadas de menor de 1000watt que me las pidan por este medio y se las hago llegar.

sin mas franklin.


----------



## pato2009

haber si estaria bien estos calculos  

*Nucleo* : http://www.ferroxcube.com/prod/assets/e552821.pdf 

*Primario*
Tensión Máxima de red AC, eligo 220[V] + 10% = 242[V]
Tensión Máxima de red DC, 242[V] x 1.41 = 341[V]
Bmax, 1000[G]
Frecuencia, 210000[Hz] tome la mitad no se si esta bien 
Ae (EE55), 3.53[cm^2]

Npri=(Tensión Máxima de red DC/2)/(4*10^-8*Bmax*Frecuencia*Ae)
Npri=171[V]/(4*10^-8*1000[G]*105000[Hz]*3.53[cm^2]
Npri= 12 vueltas


*Secundario *
Npri=12 vueltas 
DCmax = 0.9 (90%)
Vout = +/-60V = 120V
Vfwd = 2V
Vin(min)= 220v-10% = 198*1.41=279.18/2=139.59

Nsec = (1.1*122V*12)/(1390.59V*0.9)
Nsec = (1610.4V)/(125.631V)= 12

osea 6+6 espira 

*Terciario*
Nter = [(Vter+Vd)*Nsec]/(Vsec+Vfwd)
Nter = [(30V+2V)*12]/(120V+2V) = 3 espiras

el otro terciario tambien seria de 3 espiras

agradeceria si alguien se toma el trabajo de analizar mi calculos para ver si son acertados  
desde ya muchisimas gracias por su paciencia! 
saludos PaTo


----------



## ernestogn

mariano , publicaste la trablita de excel con los cálculos en algún lado o lo imagine?


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> mariano , publicaste la trablita de excel con los cálculos en algún lado o lo imagine?



Hola Ernesto, no la subí a la planilla para los cálculos, nunca la terminé...

Pato, están correctos tus cálculos. Como nueva recomendación, calculá el terciario para unos 20[V] aprox, de manera que no haya tanta caída de tensión en los reguladores para reducir la disipación de los mismos (queda en 2 espiras).

Franklin, la fórmula de cálculo de la frecuencia de oscilación del SG3525 es: 1/(Ct*(0.7*Rt+3*Rd)). Reemplazando los valores se obtienen ~ 210[Khz].

Saludos


----------



## obregon

franklin1 dijo:


> _como sabe a que frecuencia trabaja el controlador tengo este diseño y quiero saber que frecuencia maneja el controlador por cierto ya empeze a hacer el pcb de la SMPS Half Bridge 800W mnicolau_
> 
> yo diogo que para saber la frecuencia con que trabaja el controlador hay que aplicar una formula para dicho controlador y es:   Foci= 1.1/ Rt x Ct,  que se encuentran el los pines del controlador 5 y 6
> 
> eso segun la formula da 110000Hz
> recurda que para aplicar la formula hay que pasar  los nf a faradio y la resistencia a ohmios
> 
> hermano yo quiro hacer una fuente conmutada desde hace mucho tiempo pero no lo he hecho por que no tengo suficiente informacion para comenzar a hacerla, pero ha estas altura del partido tengo toda la informacion necesaria para comenzar, lo que si se me hace dificl es conseguir dichos transformadores con su data sheet, y asi comenzar hacerla, ya que conseguir un transformador en una pc, desarmarlo y construirlo no da los resultados esperado.
> yo desarme una de una fuente, llego a mi una fuente que segun decia 1000 watt, utilizaba el trasnformador ETD 39 a una frecuencia de 143 Khz y el transformador que desarme es el E55
> 
> lo calcule para 4000 watt, +/- 100 volt y en la salida me da 234 volt +/-117 volt y algunas veces +/- 45. no se que esta mal.
> no la he probado con un amplificador de audio ya que no he tenido tiempo.
> pero quien tenga eormulas oteoria para fuentes full bridge que me las pase, ya que yo utilizo formulas para fuentes flay bak, no me sirbe para fuentes de mayor de 1000 watt.
> quien quiera planos de fuentes teoria para calculo de transformadores para fuentes conmutadas de menor de 1000watt que me las pidan por este medio y se las hago llegar.
> 
> sin mas franklin.



Franklin,como anda todo por ahi,yo soy de argentina y tambien estoy buscando lo mismo que ustedes,pero tambien tengo las mismas dudas hace largo tiempo que me quiero armar con fuentes recicladas de PC una fuente +/- tension para alimentar un amplificador con mosfet que saque de aca (del foro),creo que es de una potencia de 1500 watts por canal y funciona con +/-70 volt continua y creo que 8 o 10 amper por rama entonces queria fabricarme una de estas fuentes swiching que son mucho mas estables en corriente y tension que haciendolas con transformadores con nucleo de hierro,aparte por el tamaño!!tengo un circuito de una de estas fuentes pero solo es de 500 watts con primario de 220 volt,secundario +/- 70 volt,regulables 30% pregunta es se puede aumentar la capacidad de corriente para que me llegue a unos 8 o 10 amper?,que hay que cambiar?.Me interesan los planos que tenes,cuando te referis a fuente fli-bak,cuales son los fli-bak de los televisores?.Bueno desde ya muchas gracias,y nos estamos comunicando,un cordial saludo LUIS!!


----------



## ernestogn

Lista de componentes de la hafl bridge 2.0
¿¿¿¿ esta todo????

Componente	Cantidas

Semiconductores			
TL494	1		Reciclado
c945	        2		Reciclado
MUR502 	4 Diodo rapido desde 6A	
FR104	7 Diodo rapido 1A 400v         Reciclado
NTC 15	1		Reciclado
E13007	2		Reciclado
FR107	2 Diodo Rapido 1A 1000v	Reciclado
LM7815	1		
LM7915	1		
1n4007	1		
1n4148	4		


Condensadores ceramicos			
100nf 275v	1		Reciclado
10nf 1kv	3		
100nf	7		
1nf 1kv	2		
220nf	1		Reciclado
10nf	1		
1nf	1		

Condensadores electroliticos			
330uf 200v	2		Reciclado
1uf 250v	1		Reciclado
1000uf x63	4		
220uf 35v	4		
220uf 25v	2		
100uf	1		Reciclado
10uf	1		Reciclado
1uf 63v	2		

Resistencias			
100kΩ variable	1		
100Ω 2w	1		
2.7kΩ 1w	2		
560Ω 1w	2		
470kΩ 1w	1		
150kΩ	2		
39Ω	2		
2.2Ω	2		
22Ω	2		
220kΩ	2		
2.7kΩ	2		
6.8kΩ	3		
1.5kΩ	3
4.7kΩ	3
1kΩ	1


----------



## pato2009

muchisimas gracias por tu gran ayuda mnicolau realmente sos un groxo ni bien la tenga andando subo fotos mil gracias


----------



## Diego German

una pregunta mnicolau cual seria la potencia maxima que me entregaria un transformador el EE35  
y si utilizo un mje13009 y un EE35 en la fuente SMPS 2.0 que potencia seria la maxima que me entregaria esta fuente 
aproposito exelente aporte la 2.0 


saludos.....


----------



## ernestogn

hasta ahora la confección del transformador principal un exito , quedo una joyita de la eletronica , pero no pude conseguir todavía diodos rápidos adecuados ..
¿¿ Cual era la velocidad mínima que se puede usar? 
este consigo
BY359F
V=1500 V Recontra sobrado
I=15.7 A Super remil sobrado
t=<600 ns / 350 ns no se , 
El periodo para 80 kHz son 0,0000125 s (12500 ns),entonces 600 ns es menos que eso
si sirve!!! 
Por favor asistanme en tan tonto razonamiento...


----------



## franklin1

obregon dijo:


> Franklin,como anda todo por ahi,yo soy de argentina y tambien estoy buscando lo mismo que ustedes,pero tambien tengo las mismas dudas hace largo tiempo que me quiero armar con fuentes recicladas de PC una fuente +/- tension para alimentar un amplificador con mosfet que saque de aca (del foro),creo que es de una potencia de 1500 watts por canal y funciona con +/-70 volt continua y creo que 8 o 10 amper por rama entonces queria fabricarme una de estas fuentes swiching que son mucho mas estables en corriente y tension que haciendolas con transformadores con nucleo de hierro,aparte por el tamaño!!tengo un circuito de una de estas fuentes pero solo es de 500 watts con primario de 220 volt,secundario +/- 70 volt,regulables 30% pregunta es se puede aumentar la capacidad de corriente para que me llegue a unos 8 o 10 amper?,que hay que cambiar?.Me interesan los planos que tenes,cuando te referis a fuente fli-bak,cuales son los fli-bak de los televisores?.Bueno desde ya muchas gracias,y nos estamos comunicando,un cordial saludo LUIS!!


 
_hola hermano obregon, _
_no se si sabias que las fentes segun su diseño, topologia y construccion a si reciven su nombre._
_en este momento les mostrare informacion de como se construye una fuente tipo Forward_

tambien como sacarle batiaje a un transformador dependiendo de su corriente


----------



## el anciano

Gracias por la respuesta Mnicolau, duda despejada...

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

ernestogn, tené en cuenta que el tiempo de retardo de los diodos influye directamente en la disipación de potencia por conmutación del mismo. A menos que le bajes bastante la frecuencia de trabajo a la fuente, creo que esos diodos van a disipar mucha potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

pero justamente por eso pregunto
seran capaces de conmutar a 80khz o van a calentar como unas estufitas ?
de todas formas voy a tratar de conseguir los recomendados para el caso (murxxx) ...
¿que dice mariano al respecto?


----------



## maton00

hola,tengo un problemita
Hice la fuente ver. 2.0 de mariano.....
bueno utilize el diagrama para hacerme una fuente en una tarjeta universal perforada,
en un principio no quizo conmutar,cabe señalar que uso 2 mj13009 como transistores de conmutacion, 2 bd 135 como salida al driver y fr 154 en cada diodo rapido.
El driver yo lo bobine asi:
PRIMARIO:40+40 vueltas(AWG 28)

secundario: 9+9+3 vueltas (2xAWG 22) + (5xAWG28)
en un toroide de ferrita de 2cm de alto por 4mm de ancho.
El problema es que a la salida solo salen  +-12 volts 
conectando solo la mitad del primario del driver,osea dejo una punta del primario del driver al aire
PD la placa de control tambien la hice en una placa perforada y la alimento externamente a 12 volts,al mover el preset la salida regula de +-10 volts  a  +-12volts.

¿Habra un  problema en el driver? Espero su pronta respuesta y gracias a mariano por el diseño!!!
saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Al final Conseguí el diodo SF56 5A, 400V, 30ns a $1.7 (U$D 0.45) aproximadamente me costaron ,
por baratos quise comprar 10 y solo quedaban 6 

Aver si entre hoy y mañana puedo terminar de armarla y exponer los resultados o explosiones!


----------



## alejandrow999

Bueno, maton00, un par de cositas:
- Los transitores de potencia son mucho más lentos que los de baja potencia. Además, no es necesario usarlos para excitar al driver. De hecho, la corriente que circula por la bobina de 3V contribuye a la polarización de los 13009, en tu caso.
-  Yo no veo el problema con las tensiones del driver. En le primario deberían detectarse picos de 12V, como decís, y en los secundarios los picos tienen una amplitud de 3V solamente.

Saludos.


----------



## jjjsc

Que tal Foristas,

Tengo unas consultas para Mnicolau, cual son los procedimientos, para la fabricacion
del PCB de la half Bridge, ya que se me han danado varias tarjetas virgines, por que las
caliento demasiado y se levanta la capa de cobre, o bien cuando la hecho en el acido
para atacar el cobre, se me despegan las pista del PCB, y hasta el momento no
he podido montar la fuente, por otra parte analice el circuito de la fuente half bridge  y 
la compare con un diagrama de una fuente atx, y no he encontre la fuente stand by
en el circuito de Mnicolau, y como se logra alimentar al ic PWM al momento de arrancar,
ya que segun el diagrama el integrado obtiene su alimentacion de voltaje de la etapa de
salida, pero en el momento inicial el voltaje es cero,

Gracias de antemano por tomarse su tiempo en responder a mis inquietudes y me gustaria
sus comentarios al respecto,



el anciano dijo:


> Para Mnicolau
> 
> Felicitaciones a Mnicolau por su gran aporte y sobretodo por compartirlo...
> 
> he tratado de bajar el libro pero no he podido, no se que me recomiendas...
> 
> me interesa armar esta fuente, pero me gustaria Mnicolau, ya que has sido muy buena onda, de poder tener los libros de donde salen las formulas, ya que aparte de armarla me gustaria poder entender lo que sucede y como funcionan las cosas...
> 
> gracias por tu atención y colaboración....
> 
> Hola Mnicolau, espero no te moleste te escriba por este medio...
> 
> primero dejame felicitarte: por tan maravilloso proyecto y por enseñarnolos, gente como vos son las que se necesitan para el avance de la tecnologia y la ciencia ...
> 
> Sucede que quiero tener a mi alcance los libros porque me gusta indagar de donde salen las cosas, creo que me entiendes...El favor que te pido es si me puedes hacer el gran favor de enviarmelos a mi correo, ya que me he dado cuenta que eres una persona bondadosa y noble que lo gusta enseñar lo que sabe...
> 
> Mi correos son:
> 
> Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com
> Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com
> 
> Gracias por su compañerismo y colaboración....


----------



## FELIBAR12

jjjsc dijo:


> Que tal Foristas,
> 
> Tengo unas consultas para Mnicolau, cual son los procedimientos, para la fabricacion
> del PCB de la half Bridge, ya que se me han danado varias tarjetas virgines, por que las
> caliento demasiado y se levanta la capa de cobre, o bien cuando la hecho en el acido
> para atacar el cobre, se me despegan las pista del PCB, y hasta el momento no
> he podido montar la fuente, ,
> 
> Gracias de antemano por tomarse su tiempo en responder a mis inquietudes y me gustaria
> sus comentarios al respecto,


 

En mi caso el exito esta no aplicar calor tanto tiempo a un solo punto, es mejor repartirlo homogeneamente y aplicar buena fuerza. Uso acetatos con impresion en laser. Con lo del acido, uso cloruro ferrico en polvo,preparo una mezcla con agua no tan concentrada y balanceo el recipiente que contiene la placa de tal manera que el fluido "resbale" por el cobre, de esta manera actua mas rapido que si lo  dejara  estatico



jjjsc dijo:


> por otra parte analice el circuito de la fuente half bridge y
> la compare con un diagrama de una fuente atx, y no he encontre la fuente stand by
> en el circuito de Mnicolau, y como se logra alimentar al ic PWM al momento de arrancar,
> ya que segun el diagrama el integrado obtiene su alimentacion de voltaje de la etapa de
> salida, pero en el momento inicial el voltaje es cero


 
Lo del arranque de la fuente ya se ha comentado antes, de eso se encargan las resistencias de 330k que van a a las bases de los transistores


----------



## ernestogn

andará bien con un 30 vueltas por rama en el inductor de salida?
lo hice con 4 alambres de 0.5 mm de diámetro a falta de otro mejor pero el resultado quedo muy voluminoso. apenas entraron 30 vueltas el en toroide amarillo de rescatado de una fuente atx...

o sera mejor que deje de haraganear y lo haga como corresponde?


----------



## maton00

segun tengo entendido las 40 vueltas no son a la fuerza
saludos

gracias por tu ayuda @alejandrow999 pero,es normal que ala salida de los transistores del controlador haya 13.5 volts??
saludos!!!


----------



## alejandrow999

Maton00, estuve viendo la hoja técnica del TL494 y se indica una tensión colector-emisor de saturación entre 1,1V y 1,5V, según la configuración de salida. Alimentando todo con 15V, y usando la configuración emisor común, debería haber 13,9V (entre los 15V y los colectores del TL494 cuando conducen). No es tanta diferencia.

Volviendo a tu post original (#980), tengo un par de preguntas sobre la prueba que hiciste:
- EL circuito de modulación y el driver ¿los conectaste al resto del sistema, para excitar los 13009?
- Cuando mediste la tensión "a la salida" ¿Te referías a la tensión en el primario del driver, o entre positivo y la salida del 494... o cómo? yo me largué a responder, pero la verdad es que  no me quedó del todo claro.
- ¿Con qué instrumental mediste esos +-10V y +-12V (tester, detector de picos, osciloscopio...)?


Saludos.


----------



## maton00

alejandrow999 el voltaje de 13.5 volts lo medi en donde iria al primario del driver,alimento con 15 volts (con transformador externo)
El circuito de los 13009 esta tal cual el esquema de mariano con el conexionado tal cual el esquema de mariano, salvo los bobinados especificos del driver ,con el que experimente(num de vueltas)
cabe señalar que mis mediciones las hago con tester analogico(de los antiguitos pero mide exacto)
eso si ,tengo que desconectar medio primario(creo que me equivoque en el sentido de los arrollamientos del primario del driver),y mediante ensayo y error la fuente arroja como maximo 34 volts midiendo -y+ o sea 17+17 volts en la salida y empiezan calentarse los 13009 lo malo es que zumba con resistencias bajas,pero extrañamente carga con buena potencia a los capacitores de 1000mf (tremando chispazo)
saludos


----------



## alejandrow999

Creo que entiendo. Lo que estás haciendo es hacer trabajar el driver con un primario desconectado... De esa forma, la fuente andaría como si fuese una especie de fuente forward. Me llama la atención que no haya pasado a mayores problemas, pero es posible.

Los bobinados primarios del driver son atacados con un circuito de topología push-pull, y deben ser arrollados de forma que, al hacerle circular corriente sobre uno de ellos, en el otro aparezca una tensión de signo contrario. Podés probar esto: conectar el multímetro (para medir alterna) entre los terminales "de señal" del primario del driver. Si medís una tensión apreciable, es porque bobinaste mal los primarios. Con corregir su conexionado externo, debería ser suficiente para paliar el problema.

Con los bobinados secundarios es un poco más confuso. Te dejo un esquema simplificado con los puntos aleatorios:


Los puntos azules indican los puntos aleatorios de los bobinados primarios; los puntos rojos, los de los secundarios. En el diagrama de Mnicolau cuesta apreciarlos, pues el esquema está más comprimido.

La idea fundamental de los secundarios es: 
- Si L3 activa a Q1 (polariza directamente a la juntura base-emisor), L3 debe polarizar inversamente a Q2 (a la juntura base-emisor), y la corriente que pasa por L5 ayuda a inducir tensión sobre L3 para que Q1 conduzca aún mas fuerte (coloquialmente: L5 "ayuda" a saturar a Q1)
- Si L5 activa a Q2 , L3 polariza inversamente a  Q1 y L5 contribuye a saturar a Q2.

No es necesario que los puntos aleatorios de los primarios coincidan con los de los secundarios; pero es fundamental que entre primarios se respete su posición. Con los secundarios pasa otro tanto.

Chequear los secundarios es bastante más difícil, pero si te acordás los sentidos que usaste, y a qué terminales uniste cada cosa, es cuestión de tiempo (y de paciencia, claro) para que te des cuenta si tu driver está bien bobinado o no.

Si el problema no es de los bobinados, seguí comentándonos.


Saludos.


----------



## maton00

muchas gracias: alejandrow999
hice pruebas conectando con un foco en serie y hubo momentos en donde al conectar de distinta forma el primario se encendia con conciderable intensidad,ademas probe muchos arreglos de la bobina primaria, en fin como maximo obtengo 17+17 volt , pero en fin no sabia lo del voltaje contrario en el driver,gracias, cuando tenga tiempo investigo tu solucion y si no logro elevar la tension tendre que experimentar con otros bobinados,de nuevo gracias por tu molestia,espero con ansias resultados satisfactorios.
:estudiando:
saludos!!


----------



## silcerino

Mi próximo proyecto: fuente de alimentación conmutada de aproximadamente 180W (12V-15A). En cuanto toque, me pasaré por el foro para leerme lo muchísimo que habéis escrito sobre este tema y para ir compartiendo mis avances.

Saludoss.


----------



## el anciano

hola foristas, saludos

haber que opinan solo he podido conseguir diodos rapidos de 6A, por ejemplo, el FR605 los podre reemplazar por los MUR840 ??

Mnicolau me gustaria tambien tu respuesta...

Saludos

podrian darme un referencia de diodos rapidos que sea de 8A..?


----------



## joryds

el anciano dijo:


> hola foristas, saludos
> 
> haber que opinan solo he podido conseguir diodos rapidos de 6A, por ejemplo, el FR605 los podre reemplazar por los MUR840 ?


 

Hola anciano, el FR605 no te lo recomiendo porque vas a tener mucha pérdida ya que es de 250ns y no viene diseñado para disipar calor.

Cualquiera de estos diodos te puede servir.
SF-84
SF-164
MUR1520
MURF1620CT

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

Muchachos , termine de armar la fuente , la conecte con una lampara serie de 75 y lo unico que obtengo es un leve y corto brillo de la lampara serie , despues nada! nada de nada 
ya comprove los 13007 y esta buenos,  voy a seguir midiendo 
¿ alguien me da una idea de como proceder?


Otro dato , se entibian los 13007..
¿¿¿ sera la conexión del driver???
EDIT:

Cambie el driver por otro cuidadosamente identificado.

resultados:
A:la lampara serie permanece encendida 
b:se reventaron 2 de los capacitores de salida . los de la rama negativa
c: tengo entro 8V y 9V en la salida
tengo 3.4V antes de los 7815 y 7915.....
d: tengo tostaditas una de las resistencias de 220K...
nose...
sigo midiendo.


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@@ernestogn

Publica fotos de tu proyecto armado, a mi me paso que la primera vez que hice el embobinado del transformador no quedo tan prolijo como deberia ademas de que los sentidos de los primarios habian quedado contrarios, tambien a eso se debe algo del calentamiento del los 13007.

saludos


----------



## ernestogn

creo que lo mejor que tiene mi "armado" el el tranformador , lo hise con mucho cuidado , ahora .
no se , no le tengo fe al driver, pero a esta altura ya voy a tener que reacer la placa de tanto desoldar componentes y provar
no tengo la camara ahora ,pero en cuanto puedo pongo fotos....
ya queme un 13007, me resulta muy extraño el calentanmientoi  de los capacitorees de salida..


----------



## el anciano

gracias Jory16 por contestar...

vamos a ver si los consigo ok..

saludos...

hola foristas...

Hola Mnicolau, para el inductor de entrada dices que pongamos el que encontremos o de lo contario busquemos en el libro de Marty Brown pagina 244, 
 Teniendo en cuenta los resultados según los cálculos mostrados y descritos en la figura C-9, 
Nos dice que La frecuencia instantánea mínima de operación ocurre en los picos de la forma de onda de voltaje de la sinusoide. Este es el tiempo en donde se requiere que el núcleo se haya descargado completamente.
La frecuencia estimada de operación ha sido 50KHz, así es que usaré esto como un mínimo asumido Frecuencia, además un buen punto de partida es asumir que se requieren 24 DB de atenuación a 50KHz. se asume también una factor de amortiguación de 0.707 o más para una buena relación, y una impedancia de entrada de 50 ohmios por reglas estándar.
Según lo anterior se procede a calcular el filtro (bobina y capacitor) arrojándonos los siguientes resultados:
L=900uH, C=0.18uF
Pero como no existen tal valor comercial de capacitancia por ser un valor muy alto se tuvo que reducir dicho valor a un 27% del calculado y por tanto aumentar un 360% la bobina con el objetivo de mantener la frecuencia en dicho valor ya mencionado, obteniéndose los siguientes resultados:
L=3.24mH, C=0.05uF y un factor de amortiguación de 2.5 que es aceptable según Marty Brown
Con este diseño del filtro se puede esperar un mínimo de - 40  dB a las frecuencias entre 500KHz y 10MHz. 

Durante la prueba en la etapa EMI, me doy cuenta de que necesito filtrado adicional, adicionaré una tercera parte.
Resultados basados en las  formulas del kibro Marty Brown, pagina 244:


Ahora observando el valor de capacitancia(10nF) del esquema SMPS Half Bridge compacta 2.0 observamos que la capacitancia es de 10nF, según esto y manteniendo los valores de frecuencia (125khz), impedancia (50 ohmios) y factor de amortiguación (2.5) descrito en el libro se calcula una inductancia L=16.21mH, este por tanto debe ser nuestro valor de inductancia de entrada.

Espero tu opinión del cálculo realizado  para el inductor de entrada?
Sabes que corriente debe soportar dicho inductor de entrada?
Lo podemos realizar con un núcleo toroidal de polvo de hierro , de los amarillos que traen las fuentes de PC?


----------



## ernestogn

Esta bien esta posición para los diodos de salida? 
no conseguí ninguno en encapsulado TO-220


----------



## Fernando123

Hola ernestogn, por lo que veo los diodos estan al reves.


----------



## ernestogn

ahora mismo me pongo a investigar eso.-

mientras resueldo el driver

que verguenza los diodos al reves!!!
Ahora la fuente arranco ,tengo +-45V a la salida 
Sin embargo no puedo regular , la accion sobre el preset no cambia la salida y en la rama positica de la fuente auxiliar solo tengo 13V 
la rama negativa si tiene 15V, 14.9V en realidad ... a , recien descubro que tenia puesto al reves uno de los capacitores de 220uf de la fuente auxiliar y exploto el muy desgraciado,.
--
pero no regula , por que no regula!

y se siguen calentando los 13007.-... el disipador llega a 55 grados en 2 minutos 


todo esto con la lampara serie puesta! , brilla a media intensidad


----------



## Fernando123

ernestogn puede que tu tl494 este averiado no lo dudo con eso de los diodos invertidos, ademas cambia los capacitores de la salida. ademas la lampara no deveria brilhar sin consumo a la salida. A seguir chequeando.


----------



## ernestogn

podra acaso con el tl494 averiado segur oscilando pero no regular!
parece ser que si , ahora lo cambio, aver que mas explota ,


----------



## ernestogn

Sigo tratando de hacer andar la fuente , ahora alimente la placa de control con una fuente externa 
como resultado arranca y regula , con la lampara serie puesta y sin carga entre 45V y 15V o menos ,las dos ramas igual ,siguen calentando los transistores 13007. 

repase el tranformador principal y a mi entender esta bien, voy a provar agregarle 2 o 3 vueltas al bobinado terciario ...



Fernando123 dijo:


> ernestogn puede que tu tl494 este averiado no lo dudo con eso de los diodos invertidos, ademas cambia los capacitores de la salida. ademas la lampara no deveria brilhar sin consumo a la salida. A seguir chequeando.



Fernando gracias por la ayuda, el Tl494 si se daño , lo reemplace por otro que previamente ensaye  en una plaquita (una fuente step-down) que hice en la facultad hace una década.


----------



## Fernando123

Bueno con lo de la temperatura en los transistores ya no te podre ayudar, mis conocimientos con las smps son pocos, lo que puedo decir es que ya e quemado un par de 13007 por sobre temperatura y dos pares por corto en la salida, actualmente estoy usando bu208 que apenas se entibian, otro dato es que saque el terciario y desactive la auto oscilacion. La tarjeta de control lo alimento con 15v externos.


----------



## ernestogn

AA esta altura estoy convencido que el driver no es , sino la fuente no arrancaria siquiera.
le tengo mucha fe a mi transformador ya que lo hise con toda dedicacion y paso a paso segun el instructivo de mariano., pero bueno , tratare de hacer otro con mas cuidado , 
primero voy a hacer de nuevo el PCB  que el mio ya esta muy maltratado ,
esta ves con con los diodos dobles , tengo varios de lo F16C20 reciclados de fuentes ATX ,


A este momento solo tengo 2 capacitores en la salida los otros se me reventaron , 
pero sin carga o con poca carga esto no debería afectar el funcionamiento.. 
osea , el riple debería ser mínimo,....

lo mas extraño es que mi fuente regula hacia abajo hasta los 5V!!!


¿alguien? algun otro tip?
sigo leyendo!


----------



## pato2009

muchachos queria hacerles una pregunta la resistencia de 1 ohm que esta a la salida del secundario en la fuene de 800 va o es solo un puente por que la busco en el esquematico y no la encuentro a en el secundario en la parte de gnd desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda ...


----------



## mnicolau

Gente, pronto agregaré otra SMPS a la familia , una opción bastante interesante si tienen poco espacio ya que es más pequeña que la compacta y de igual potencia (agrega además protección contra cortos)... les dejo sólo el video por ahora:






Ando bastante complicado tratando de terminar el cursado así que cuando me desocupe un poco las próximas semanas habrá algunas novedades.

pato, podés hacer directo un puente ahí, o colocar una R de bajo valor. La idea era tener la posibilidad de separar mediante una R baja las masas del terciario y secundario. En algunos casos puede resultar útil.

El anciano, necesito un tiempo para revisar esos cálculos y te comento luego, así a simple vista me parece muy elevado el valor de la inductancia, pero los cálculos mandan...

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mariano  que me podes decir de que mi fuente regule entre entre  5V y 45V (alimentad con un afuente externa la placa de control) la verdad me desconcerto.


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> mariano  que me podes decir de que mi fuente regule entre entre  5V y 45V (alimentad con un afuente externa la placa de control) la verdad me desconcerto.



Claro, eso podés hacerlo gracias a la fuente externa, ya que te permite utilizar todo el recorrido posible del PWM (casi todo en realidad) sin perjudicar la alimentación del controlador.
En el caso de alimentar desde la salida (como se hace en las versiones compacta), no se puede bajar de cierto % de ancho del pulso ya que se reduce también la tensión terciaria que es la que alimenta a la etapa controladora. Incluso si se regula muy abajo, la fuente puede no arrancar de acuerdo a la cantidad de espiras de dicha salida.

Saludos


----------



## maton00

Excelente eleccion con el IR2153  muy bueno esta este ic su tamaño,sus cualidades ademas es auto oscilante!!
saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

maton00 dijo:


> Excelente eleccion con el IR2153  muy bueno esta este ic su tamaño,sus cualidades ademas es auto oscilante!!
> saludos



si , esta buenisimo ese IC y encima es mas barato que el IR2110, yo lo use hace un tiempo y anda muy bien, lo unico malo es que no tiene softstart por eso volvi al SG+IR.

Felicitaciones Mariano debe haber quedado exelente.

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Cierto que vos lo habiás usado al 2153 Ricardo! con razón me sonaba de algún lado... Si me hubiese acordado te consultaba un par de dudas que tuve al principio 

El soft-start se puede implementar aumentando el capacitor de Vcc del IC. Si lo alimentás con una R + C directo desde los 310[VDC] (ya que posee un zener interno de 15,6[V]) tal cual muestra el datasheet, aumentando el valor de dicho capacitor se "simula" un soft-start, no sé si te servirá hacerlo de esa manera pero en un par de pruebas que hice parece cumplir con dicha función.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Claro, eso podés hacerlo gracias a la fuente externa, ya que te permite utilizar todo el recorrido posible del PWM (casi todo en realidad) sin perjudicar la alimentación del controlador.
> En el caso de alimentar desde la salida (como se hace en las versiones compacta), no se puede bajar de cierto % de ancho del pulso ya que se reduce también la tensión terciaria que es la que alimenta a la etapa controladora. Incluso si se regula muy abajo, la fuente puede no arrancar de acuerdo a la cantidad de espiras de dicha salida.
> 
> Saludos



que maestro loco , estaba andando al final dentro de los parametros deseados ,
el al terciario del trnaformador le agrege hasta 8 espiras y nada , no pude hacer que marche por cuenta propia , no hay caso , la placa ya estaba muy maltratadad y la desmonte
mañana hago una para usar cn diodos dobles ,monto de nuevo y veo que pasa
gracias che!


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Cierto que vos lo habiás usado al 2153 Ricardo! con razón me sonaba de algún lado... Si me hubiese acordado te consultaba un par de dudas que tuve al principio
> 
> El soft-start se puede implementar aumentando el capacitor de Vcc del IC. Si lo alimentás con una R + C directo desde los 310[VDC] (ya que posee un zener interno de 15,6[V]) tal cual muestra el datasheet, aumentando el valor de dicho capacitor se "simula" un soft-start, no sé si te servirá hacerlo de esa manera pero en un par de pruebas que hice parece cumplir con dicha función.
> 
> Saludos




Mariano , o ricardo , estan hablando del mismo IR2153 que Elko vende a 1.1485 Dolares + IVA ...muy barato


----------



## Diego German

Exelente esa nueva SMPS mariano la esperamos .

saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> Mariano , o ricardo , estan hablando del mismo IR2153 que Elko vende a 1.1485 Dolares + IVA ...muy barato



Si, ese mismo... yo lo pagué algo de 8.50$ en Electro Liniers, barato y además la etapa controladora es muy sencilla y con pocos componentes, resulta una fuente bastante económica.
Eso sí, trabaja a lazo abierto así que no se puede controlar la tensión de salida, se deja fija y para cambiarla hay que modificar las espiras del secundario.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Osea que no tiene forma de modificar el ancho de pulso?..
no se lo podra asociar con un tl494?


aunque visto desde otro lado , para un ampli se le dan la tension de la salida necesaria y listo
para que andar regulando nada!


----------



## Diego German

una pregunta mariano tengo un transformador de fuente de computadora es un ETD35 es mas grande que el EE33 y el centro es circular a diferencia del EE33 con este nucleo y aumentando los cables en paraleo sin variar en numero de espiras que potencia me entregaria la SMPS2.0....

saludos...


----------



## pato2009

mariano estoy en la etapa final de mi fuente de 800w el problema con el cual me encontre ahora, es que calibre de alambre tendria que usar para el inductor de salida por que me parece demasiado grueso si quiero sacar 10 amp que tenga que usar 1mm (cuadrados) por cada 4 amp osea seria una animalada de alambre desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> aunque visto desde otro lado , para un ampli se le dan la tension de la salida necesaria y listo
> para que andar regulando nada!



Claro.. al igual que cuando uno compra un transformador. Pero en este tipo de fuentes, si uno quiere cambiar la tensión de salida, se hace con relativa facilidad, se desarma el núcleo y se quitan o agregan un par de espiras; en cambio en un trafo ya es más complejo hacerlo.

Diego, tendrías que calcular el "producto de área" de dicho núcleo para poder estimar mejor, es bastante mayor a la del EI33 ya que tenés el doble de "ventana" al usar 2 "E" respecto a "EI", así que podrías sacar algo más de potencia (tal vez unos 400[W]).

Pato, por un lado tené en cuenta que la fuente se usa para audio, no vas a requerir 10[A] contínuos nunca. Por otro lado, es posible y seguro utilizar una densidad de corriente mayor a la que mencionás. Yo suelo elegir 6.5[A/mm²] aprox, que es la máxima densidad permitida que recomienda el amigo Pressman y companía en su libro.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

> Claro.. al igual que cuando uno compra un transformador. Pero en este tipo de fuentes, si uno quiere cambiar la tensión de salida, se hace con relativa facilidad, se desarma el núcleo y se quitan o agregan un par de espiras; en cambio en un trafo ya es más complejo hacerlo.



Todo esto con la ventaja de usar un filtrado mas barato , no es lo mismo 4700ufx63Vx4  que 1000ufx63Vx4


----------



## largosoft

Saludos, hace un tiempo encontre este tipo de fuentes (con el IR2153) pero no me gusto que no se puedan regular, hasta que encontre esta con la cual pensaba experimentar.
Espero a que subas la tuya Nicolas asi comparo con una ya probada (la tuya) y ver la posibilidad de incorporarle el control del circuito que adjunto.
Inclusive tiene softstar.


----------



## Diego German

> Diego, tendrías que calcular el "producto de área" de dicho núcleo para poder estimar mejor, es bastante mayor a la del EI33 ya que tenés el doble de "ventana" al usar 2 "E" respecto a "EI", así que podrías sacar algo más de potencia (tal vez unos 400[W]).



ok mariano gracias por la respùesta
 me quedo mas claro entonces are esos calculos y una vez que arme la fuente subire unas fotos  a ver que opinan 
tambien unas fotos de la primera version que desde que la arme no me a dado nigun problema 

saludos...


----------



## ernestogn

largosoft dijo:


> Saludos, hace un tiempo encontre este tipo de fuentes (con el IR2153) pero no me gusto que no se puedan regular, hasta que encontre esta con la cual pensaba experimentar.
> Espero a que subas la tuya Nicolas asi comparo con una ya probada (la tuya) y ver la posibilidad de incorporarle el control del circuito que adjunto.
> Inclusive tiene softstar.



amigo, podes poner el origen de este circuito ,me gustaria leer un pco mas al respecto


----------



## largosoft

ernestogn, lo encontre en esta pagina http://320volt.com/ir2153-ve-atx-trafo-ile-simetrik-voltaj-cikisli-smps/


----------



## ernestogn

y yo que queria leer un poco , ni reconosco el idioma!!jeej 
Esta muy  bien el circuito --


----------



## carlitosferar

ernestogn dijo:


> y yo que queria leer un poco , ni reconosco el idioma!!jeej
> Esta muy bien el circuito --


 
Es turco:.........


----------



## largosoft

Asi es, el idioma es turco.
Para leer yo en particular uso el navegador Chrome y me lo traduce automáticamente, sino proba con el traductor de Google que al fin y al cabo es el mismo.


----------



## ruflo27

estuve leyendo esto  *SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta *tengo una duda. si es posible obtener ±80 volt  con solo cambiar el nucleo del transformador , porque poseo un nucleo ETD59 /31 / 22 de desarme, es posible y cuales serian las modificaciones a  realisar en el proyecto en cuanto a bobinados y componentes ??. la quiero construir para el amplificador IR2110 UCD y obtener los ±80 volt para conseguir los 800w sobre 4 ohm


----------



## jcg

Hola a todos, he estado leyendo este foro y me ha interesado esta fuente, quería preguntarles algo tengo un ERL-35 y otro transformador sin referencia pero es mas grande. Mide 43 mm de alto, 42 mm de ancho y 14 de espesor, cual de estos dos es mejor y cuanta potencia puedo obtener con ellos y por ultimo me gustara saber el bobinado del ee35 si alguien ya lo uso, poruqe no encotremucho solo que julkian ya lo pregunto pero no se si logro hacer los calculos. Gracias


----------



## ernestogn

largosoft dijo:


> Asi es, el idioma es turco.
> Para leer yo en particular uso el navegador Chrome y me lo traduce automáticamente, sino proba con el traductor de Google que al fin y al cabo es el mismo.



si lo prove , pero a veces las traducciones se les escapan palabras que si estubieran en ingles todo bien , pero turco!! , de todas formas el circuito es bastante explicativo por si mismo... de momento voy a seguir con la SMPS propuesta aca que ya sabemos que anda"
y esperamos con impaciencia las sorpresas que traera mariano!!


----------



## mnicolau

Ruflo, la compacta no sirve para la potencia que estás pidiendo. Para eso tenés la otra versión más grande. Para modificar la tensión de salida leé las páginas anteriores, en donde se presentaron los cálculos para obtener otras tensiones. Y un poco más atrás comentamos también los cambios a realizar, a seguir leyendo.

jcg, antes que nada desarmá esos núcleos y verificá que no tengan gap entre las piezas. Si tienen gap no te sirven para estas fuentes. 

Mientras más grande sea el núcleo, mayor potencia podés obtener. ¿Y cuánta potencia puedo obtener? Depende de algunos factores, principalmente la frecuencia de operación. En alguna de las páginas del tema subí tablas de potencia de acuerdo a la frecuencia para distintos tipos de núcleo. Las saqué del libro de Pressman "Switching Power Supply Design".

Para el EE35 se mantiene el número de espiras.

Saludos


----------



## el anciano

mnicolau dijo:


> Gente, pronto agregaré otra SMPS a la familia , una opción bastante interesante si tienen poco espacio ya que es más pequeña que la compacta y de igual potencia (agrega además protección contra cortos)... les dejo sólo el video por ahora:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MavU7mwXMRo
> 
> Ando bastante complicado tratando de terminar el cursado así que cuando me desocupe un poco las próximas semanas habrá algunas novedades.
> 
> pato, podés hacer directo un puente ahí, o colocar una R de bajo valor. La idea era tener la posibilidad de separar mediante una R baja las masas del terciario y secundario. En algunos casos puede resultar útil.
> 
> El anciano, necesito un tiempo para revisar esos cálculos y te comento luego, así a simple vista me parece muy elevado el valor de la inductancia, pero los cálculos mandan...
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Mnicolau, he hecho otros calculos con una bobina mas pequeña, en cualquier momento los subo para que me des tu visto bueno, con las formula sacadas del libro Marty brown....

Solo me falta es ese inductor de entrada, el Famoso filtro EMI, ya lo he diseñado con la formulas del libro, vamos a ver como me queda se aceptan sugerencias...


----------



## ernestogn

Encontré posiblemente la falla de mi fuente o por lo menos una las posibles ,
resulta que después de haberla desmontado y con un PCB Nuevo me dispuse a medir y comprobar todos los componentes, momento en el que encontré que por un error de criterio o la falta total del mismo coloque 2 diodos RL205  en lugar de los UF4007 , se ocurrió sin ningún rigor científico ni investigación previa que estos eran rápidos , pero resulta que son de propósito general...

claro,con razon calentaban los 13007 , 

por otro lado encontre las 2 resistencias de base de 2.2ohm abiertas ,supongo que esto paso en la ultima de las pruevas cuando la fuente no arranco mas.
espero que esta  ves exploten menos cosas!!


----------



## pato2009

bueno les cuente termine mi fuente de 800 con nucleo EE55 pero no funciona jeje .... les cueto la fuente empiesa a subir el votaje pero solo llega a los 8 volt y se queda hay no calienta ni nada es muy raro ... la estoy probando en vacio puede ser ese mi error


----------



## Diego German

revisa el bobinado secundario del transformador  puede estar el problema ahí talves te equivocaste  en el momento de embobinar

saludos...


----------



## el anciano

hola Mnicolau, espero no molestarte, tengo problemas con el inductro delo filtro EMI, no  he conseguido de reciclaje y opté por diseñarlo según las formulas del libro Marty Brown, me dierón los siguientes resultados:

Factor de amortiguacion: 0.707 que es el minimo
RL: 50ohmios, esto es standar
FC: 20095 Hz, frecuencia de corte, escogiendo una frecuencia de conmutación de 80000Hz
atenuación de -24 DB
y según condensadores de 100nF

me resulta una Bobina de 600 uH, pero esta es aún muy grande para diseñarla fisicamente puesto que el numero de vueltas es muy grande, y no cabe en el toroide de polvo de hierro, no se que me puedas recomendar, intentaré buscar de reciclaje de todas formas... pero seria bueno dedicarle un ratico a ese dieño para quienes no puedan encontrar de reciclaje...

saludos


----------



## julmar

Que tal amigos desde hace meses vengo buscando info acerca de smps, y reuniendo partes.
Hasta que me tropece con este foro , pues les comento que consegui un nucle0 similar al E42/15 y uno de marca SIEMENS-EGSTON C945 es bastante grande aun no lo desmonto de la tarjeta pero es como el doble de un E42 y la parte central del nucleo es cilindrica. algo en lo que pido ayuda es si alguien conece un distribuidor del SG3525 en Colombia le agradeceria el dato. otra cosa se puede reemplazar el SG3525 por el TL494


----------



## Diego German

> otra cosa se puede reemplazar el SG3525 por el TL494


no lo puedes reemplazar la distribucion de pines difiere mucho uno del otro 
y en las características técnicas  también varían

saludos...


PD: Bienvenido al foro


----------



## Helder Guerra

Saludos mnicolau, una pregunta el libro de fuentes que mencionas aquí lo tienes en PDF? si es así seria de gran ayuda tenerlo en el foro, gracias.


----------



## alejandrow999

Quiero explicar un par de errores que cometí en el post #989, y los remarco para evitar mayores confusiones: 



alejandrow999 dijo:


> Creo que entiendo. Lo que estás haciendo es hacer trabajar el driver con un primario desconectado... De esa forma, la fuente andaría como si fuese una especie de fuente forward. Me llama la atención que no haya pasado a mayores problemas, pero es posible.
> 
> Los bobinados primarios del driver son atacados con un circuito de topología push-pull, y deben ser arrollados de forma que, al hacerle circular corriente sobre uno de ellos, en el otro aparezca una tensión de signo contrario. Podés probar esto: conectar el multímetro (para medir alterna) entre los terminales "de señal" del primario del driver. *Si medís una tensión apreciable, es porque bobinaste mal los primarios*(en la oración anterior, explico exactamente los contrario: deberían medirse picos que rondan los 26V al hacer esta medida diferencial). Con corregir su conexionado externo, debería ser suficiente para paliar el problema.
> 
> Con los bobinados secundarios es un poco más confuso. Te dejo un esquema simplificado con los puntos aleatorios:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43141
> 
> Los puntos azules indican los puntos aleatorios de los bobinados primarios; los puntos rojos, los de los secundarios. En el diagrama de Mnicolau cuesta apreciarlos, pues el esquema está más comprimido.
> 
> La idea fundamental de los secundarios es:
> - Si L3 activa a Q1 (polariza directamente a la juntura base-emisor), *L3* (L4) debe polarizar inversamente a Q2 (a la juntura base-emisor), y la corriente que pasa por L5 ayuda a inducir tensión sobre L3 para que Q1 conduzca aún mas fuerte (coloquialmente: L5 "ayuda" a saturar a Q1)
> - Si *L5* (L4) activa a Q2 , L3 polariza inversamente a  Q1 y L5 contribuye a saturar a Q2.
> 
> No es necesario que los puntos aleatorios de los primarios coincidan con los de los secundarios; pero es fundamental que entre primarios se respete su posición. Con los secundarios pasa otro tanto.
> 
> Chequear los secundarios es bastante más difícil, pero si te acordás los sentidos que usaste, y a qué terminales uniste cada cosa, es cuestión de tiempo (y de paciencia, claro) para que te des cuenta si tu driver está bien bobinado o no.
> 
> Si el problema no es de los bobinados, seguí comentándonos.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Por supuesto, los diodos, resistencias y capacitores usados en la fuente original (entre el driver y los transistores de control ,los de potencia y la alimentación) son fundamentales para un buen funcionamiento del circuito; yo los omití en mi esquema para que se vea mejor la idea básica.

Saludos.


----------



## maton00

gracias por tomarte el problema en aclarar el error,
hice mediciones en el primario,al parecer (de la forma correcta) en los bobinados como maximo mido +-20volts,y empieza a zumbar,al menos creo yo que es lo maximo que consigo sacarle,pero ,ya vere que podre hacer
por lo mientras tratare de pillar unas fuentes de pc y solo queda revisar unos caps reciclados en la base de los mj13009.
por lo mietras gracias por la informacion y la aclaracion.
saludos!!!
pd por ahi lei de un chavo que me recomendo subir las resistencias de las bases de los c945,en mi caso bd135) probare varias cosas ,por lo mientras sigo con esperanzas.
aguante la revolucion anti-transformadores!!


----------



## pato2009

muchachos encontre mi problema en la fuente de 800 y es la bobina de salida me esta dando muchos problemas no se que hacer ya la re bobine y nada ... les comento que ya tengo salida pero la bobina genera una diferencia de unos 10v entre el +/- y no se que estoy haciendo mal si alguien me puede dar una mano  o explicarme si existe algun secreto en su construcion


----------



## Diego German

pato2009 ten en cuenta que la bobina de salida debe estar en contrafase yo tambien tuve el mismo problema que tu comentas ahi me dicuenta que las tenia en fase y me daba en una rama 40 y en la otra 50 volts luego las puse en contrafase y funciono sin ningun problema 45 y -45 volts simetricos

saludos...


----------



## pato2009

pregunta si yo bobino las dos bobinas igual y despues doy vuelta la coneccion de una sola osea lo que seria la entrada la pongo en la salida y biceversa estaria en contra fase?


----------



## Diego German

exacto ahi deberia solucionarse tu problema y deberian quedar simetricos los voltajes a la salida en mi caso le di la vuelta a la del voltaje negativo


saludos...


----------



## pato2009

bueno te comento eso fue lo ultimo que hice pero al pasar de los +/-50v es como que se empieza a desbalanciar demasiado como unos 7v ... voy a probar rebobinandola  haber si asi puedo lograr que ande por que puentenado la bobina de salida la fuente es muyyy simetrica tiene algo asi como 500mv de diferencia por eso pienso en que mi error esta en la parte de construcion desde ya muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda y saludos! ... estare comentando si llego a arreglarlo... y si se te ocurre algun otro error que pueda haber cometido te encargo que me avices gracias!


----------



## Diego German

ten en cuanta tambien que la bobina de salida tienes que hacerla bobinando ambas ramas a la vez  
pregunta 
la bobina de salida si la pusiste en contrafase que paso ahi que voltaje te dio a la salida?

saludos...


----------



## pato2009

hasta +/-50 v anda bastante bien con una diferencia de 1.5v pero cuando llego a los 50v en la rama positiva y paso este valor la negativa sube abruscamente hasta 54 y luego cada vez que muevo el pote la rama positiva se mueve mas lento que la negativa hasta llegar a los 60v que quedan +54 /+53 y -60/-59 ... pense que era que no tenia carga pero al ponerle una carga que consuma 1amp los voltajes abruscamente se dan vuelta osea me queda +60/+59 y -54/-53 no se si me estoy explicando bien ... aaa y cuando le pongo carga antes de los 50v  se empiezan a alejar los voltajes entre si hasta llegar a una diferencia de unos 6v .... pero creo que acabas de darme la solucion por que hasta ahora siempre bobine una y luego la otra nunca las dos a la vez ... =P mas tarde te comento muchas gracias


----------



## Quercus

Ante todo felicitar a mnicolau por el excelente trabajo que esta haciendo a parte de divertirse porque la verdad si esto no te divierte … No le habia hecho mucho caso a este tipo de fuentes hasta que me decidi, picado por la curiosidad a leer el tema (voy por la pag.23) y bueno me gustaría montar alguna a ver que tal. Buscando nucleos de ferritas he visto que el tema es complicado si no reciclas, lo único que he encontrado ha sido lo que posteo. Según parece no sirve para la de 800w pero para la compacta, si, la consulta es si se podrían  sacar esos watios que dice.
  Saludos


----------



## pato2009

bueno comento rebobine la bobina de salida ambas ramas a la vez pero nada sigo teniendo el mismo problema si alguien tiene otra idea desde ya muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Diego German

pato2009 podrias subir unas fotos de tu fuente para ver como esta

saludos...


----------



## pato2009

aqui tienes algunas fotos no se si se ven bien es que las saque con el celular... las subo asi para que se vean un poco mejor


----------



## mnicolau

Hola quercus, gracias por el comentario. 
Ese núcleo te sirve para la de 800[W], incluso es un poco más grande que el propuesto. Habría que conseguir la hoja de datos del material del núcleo "PC30", ya que en ese pdf figura una frecuencia máxima de 100[Khz] y dudo que sea así, pero habría que asegurarse. Para la compacta es un núcleo demasiado grande... estaría desperdiciado.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mariano , como funciona el arranque de tu fuente la 2.0, no la puedo hacer andar a la mia , la monte de nuevo pero no arrranca , esta ves estoy 100 %seguro de los pines de drivers 

¿ funciona el terciario bobinado por encima de la segunda rama del primario? osea afuera de todo,....
o sera mejor hacerlo en paralelo con el secundadio?


----------



## Diego German

pato2009 revisa las pistas talves ahi este tu problema alguna pista suelta o algo asi por que el inductor de salida esta bien queda descartado mmmmm aparte de eso ya no se que mas podria ser 

ernestogn la fuente arranca en el  momento en que la conectas a la red electrica ya que los transistores de conmutacion los 13007 reciben un pulso por medio de las resistencias de 220k a sus respectivas bases  y estos a su ves hacen arrancar la fuente 

con respecto al bobinado terciario no hay ningun problema al bobinarlo sobre  la segunda rama del  primario debe funcionar ahi sin ningun problema 

mariano exelente la SMPS 2.0 acabo de terminarla y la probe me salio igual que la anterior de una  tengo a la salida simetricos los voltajes de 46.6 positivos y -46.6 negativos apenas tenga una camara a la mano tomo fotos y las subo 

saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

Diego German dijo:


> mariano exelente la SMPS 2.0 acabo de terminarla y la probe me salio igual que la anterior de una  tengo a la salida simetricos los voltajes de 46.6 positivos y -46.6 negativos apenas tenga una camara a la mano tomo fotos y las subo
> 
> saludos...



Bárbaro Diego... hacé la prueba con carga para ver qué tal se comporta y esperamos esas fotos.

Ernesto, te fijaste que el terciario es doble en la 2.0 no? osea, son 2 ramas (de 4 espiras cada una) y su punto central es el pin "r" al igual que el secundario. Se bobina de la misma manera que el secundario y yo lo suelo dejar para lo último cuando armo el trafo.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

ya la probe con un ampli no ucd de los que publico eduardo y no hay caida de tension en niguna de las ramas se mantienen iguales  
una pregunta en la anterior version no calientan nada los 13009 pero en esta entibian un poco sin carga es normal?
saludos...

PD:
 use el nucleo ETD35


----------



## carlitosferar

Diego German dijo:


> una pregunta en la anterior version no calientan nada los 13009 pero en esta entibian un poco sin carga es normal?


 
A todos nos llamó la atención lo mismo 

Pregunta:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/295184/ _ 
Respuesta:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/295198/ _ 
Un Saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias por responder mnicolau, he encontrado algunas características de ese material, pero viene mezclado con otros parecidos, no se interpretar esas características y la  unidad en que se expresa la frecuencia no viene, igual siempre es la misma y por eso no la pone, pero no se si cual es. 
Por favor, ¿Podrias decirme si con estas características es suficiente para saber si vale para la de 800/1000w? o tendre que seguir buscando. 

  Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

> Ernesto, te fijaste que el terciario es doble en la 2.0 no? osea, son 2 ramas (de 4 espiras cada una) y su punto central es el pin "r" al igual que el secundario. Se bobina de la misma manera que el secundario y yo lo suelo dejar para lo último cuando armo el trafo.



Si esto creo que lo tengo mal echo ....

igual la ultima que arme no hace nada , 

pero me puse a armar un circuito experimental en protoboard para provar los tL494 QUE tengo y el 70% estan dañados , compre nuevos ,y bueno
no me andubo el circuito experimental , ..... que mal!
el unico valor que quedo librado a la azar fue la bobina de salida ,








Sera tan critica la bobina? obtengo a la salida , 17 o 18V con el circuito alimentado con 20V


----------



## Diego German

> Diego German dijo:
> una pregunta en la anterior version no calientan nada los 13009 pero en esta entibian un poco sin carga es normal?
> Carlitosferar dijo:
> A todos nos llamó la atención lo mismo




mmm osea que es normal  entonces ya estoy mas tranquilo je je

saludos...


----------



## zhealot

hola tengo una pregunta sobre el armado de la SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta 2.0  cual de los drivers tendria que usar??? por que dice EE-16-3 y en otra fuente viene con otro que dise 
EE-16-1 aqui pongo unas fotos  para que las vean no se cual deva usar...







seran distintos drives???
grasias de antemano


----------



## Diego German

revisa los pines tienen que tener 3 por un lado y 5 por el otro cualquiera que cumpla con estas caracteristicas te sirve 

saludos...

PD:
fuese mejor que pongas un foto en la que se vean los  pines de los drivers


----------



## Cyborg16

Buenas. Les cuento que armé la fuente de 300W versión 2.0 sin mayores complicaciones pero tuve algunos problemas en los diodos rectificadores de salida (como no?). Leí bastante y no encontré que nadie tenga el mismo problema. La cosa es que en cuanto la armé le puse los MOSPEC F16C20C (en realidad dos de estos y un F20C20C) que son de 150nS y calentaban horriblemente inclusive sin carga y a la fuente le costaba arrancar. Los saque y la fuente arrancaba sin ningún problema y tenía perfecta la tensión auxiliar. Después probé con otros diodos de fuente de PC que no me acuerdo el código pero que tendrían que andar también y tenía el mismo problema que con los primeros. Después puse nada más que en el lugar que va el que tiene las tres patas conectadas (Izquierda de la versión 2.0) un CTL22S que es de 40nS y la fuente arrancaba perfecto, tenía la tensión correcta a la salida y no calentaba absolutamente nada. Hasta ahí todo muy lindo, el tema es que nada más tengo uno y necesito 3, asi que fui a la casa de electrónica pero no los tenían. En su defecto compré MUR1620CT que son de 35nS, con lo cual no debería tener problemas pero en cuanto prendo la fuente se pone en corto todo, se queman los diodos (todo sin carga) y la lampara serie prende a máxima potencia. La verdad es que ya no se que puede estar pasando. En principio pensé que los MOSPEC eran muy lentos y por eso se calentaban, pero los MUR son más rápidos y les va peor todavía :s.
El que me anda es de 200V 10A y los MUR son de 200V 8A.
Alguien tiene idea de que me puede estar pasando??
Desde ya gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

yo también arme con F16C20  y no me calentaron , claro  mi fuente ni arranco , pero tendran la misma disposición de pines que los usados en el diagrama?

la fuente anterior la arme con los diodos simples, pero los pusse al reves , si que calentaron!!!


----------



## Cyborg16

Jajaja, si los pones al revez tendrían que explotar los capacitores, los diodos no tendrían que tener problema. Los que puse los medí con el tester antes de ponerlos y estaban correctamente.


----------



## ernestogn

tenes razon los que calentaron como locos fueron los 13007, los capacitores no exploraton solo se inflaron y echaron gases!!


----------



## Cyborg16

Ah, jaja. Se podrán poner 3 FR104 por ejemplo en paralelo para que soporte la corriente? O un FR30...


----------



## Diego German

Cyborg16  no deberia darte ningun problema yo arme la version 2.0 con rectificacion de diodos dobles y use los STPR1620CT y no me dio ningun problema ..

saludos...


----------



## Cyborg16

Ya se que en teoría no debería haber problema, eso es precisamente lo que me confunde jajajaja.


----------



## pato2009

los molesto una vez mas ... ya me estoy quedando sin ideas ... puede ser que se este saturando de algun modo la bobina de salida por lo tanto esta genera una carga en  la salida generando la caida de tension en la rama positiva ... desde ya muchisimas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Erich Hartmman

Buenas tardes, muchachos!. Disculpen la pregunta, pero alguno seria tan amable de pasarme el listado de componentes para la SMPS 2.0?. Desde ya muchas gracias, saludos!!


----------



## yepec

Erich Hartmman dijo:


> Buenas tardes, muchachos!. Disculpen la pregunta, pero alguno seria tan amable de pasarme el listado de componentes para la SMPS 2.0?. Desde ya muchas gracias, saludos!!



el listado de componentes se encuentra en el archivo comprimido de la primer pagina, solo observa la mascara de componentes o el esquematico y puedes hacer la lista tu mismo.

saludos....


----------



## Cyborg16

Hacela en base a el impreso. El esquematico tiene algunos valores diferentes porque es de la primera versión (al menos cuando yo la armé).

Saludos.


----------



## yepec

Cyborg16 dijo:


> El esquematico tiene algunos valores diferentes...



cada versión tiene su propio esquematico, 

saludos...


----------



## Erich Hartmman

Gracias, gente. Voy a estar seguido por acá, ya que tengo pensado construir esta fuente. Voy a consultar a menudo, ya que soy medio novato en estos asuntos. Así que tenganme paciencia!. Saludos y gracias a todos!.


----------



## Cyborg16

Fijate en la 2.0 por ejemplo en el esquemático a la entrada hay dos resistencias de 150K y no dice nada más pero en la placa son de 150K 1W. No es para criticar a Mariano porque hizo un trabajo excelente. Nada más hagan la lista con la placa y se soluciona. Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Si, puede haber algunas variantes de valores entre el esquema y el PCB. Tengan en cuenta lo que dice el PCB, ya que es el probado y funcionando.

PD: Ese par de resistencias de 150K no hace falta que sea de 1[W], con 1/4[W] es suficiente.

Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16

Jajaja, no hay drama. Era para que no les pase lo que a mi que saque la lista del esquema y después me quería matar por que la casa de electrónica más cercana la tengo a una hora de viaje. Lo de los diodos tenes idea que puede ser??

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Lo de los diodos tenes idea que puede ser??
> Saludos.



 la verdad que no... no deberías tener problemas con esos MUR, al contrario, son ideales. Revisá en busca de cortos en la rama negativa, o a lo mejor estás haciendo un corto en el disipador, acordate que debés aislar los diodos con mica y nipples.

Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16

Si, los diodos los tenía aislados con almohadilla térmica y el plastiquito para los tornillos (nipples supongo). Los medí con el tester y no había continuidad. Lo raro es que con el otro diodo me funciona bien.
Para probar le puse unos FR104 reemplazando los dos de la derecha y tampoco calientan ni nada. Entre los extremos tengo 84V apox, así que un corto no me suena que halla.
Gracias por responder.

Saludos.


----------



## Erich Hartmman

Gente, creo que me mande una macana, y quería asesoramiento. Desoldé los componentes de la fuente ATX, sin tener en cuenta que necesitaba ver las conexiones del driver para determinar los puentes. Como puedo solucionar esto?, ya que desoldé todos los componentes de la fuente para aprovechar los componentes, y ahora no puedo ver como iba conectado el driver en la fuente...


----------



## Erich Hartmman

Consulta: el NTC es de 15 Ohm?


----------



## Diego German

Erich  la NTC  si es de 15 homs  también puede ser de 10 homs como las que comúnmente vienen en las fuentes de PC 

saludos...


----------



## Erich Hartmman

Gracias Diego!. La que tengo es una NTC 5D-9. No pude encontrar datos de este componente, pero sospecho que es de 5 Ohm, por las lecturas del tester. Este me serviría?


----------



## Diego German

es de la misma fuente de la que sacaste el driver?


----------



## Erich Hartmman

Si, Diego. Es de una ATX de 400 W. Me mande la macana con el driver, al no observar como era la conexión. Tengo que ver como resuelvo este tema...


----------



## Diego German

a entonces te sirve usala en la fuente nomas no te va a dar ningun problema 
es muy sencillo eso del driver tienes que darte cuenta como van los bobinados ami tambien me paso lo mismo pero midiendo continuidad y eso lo resolvi y funco la fuente de una je je je

saludos...


----------



## Erich Hartmman

Gente, disculpen que sea bastante "pregunton", pero como comente, soy novato. El inductor de entrada, de que tipo es?. No especifica el diagrama, y me quede con la duda... Se puede conseguir comercialmente?. Y de ser así, que valores debe tener?. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

Es un choke de entrada en modo diferencial, comercialmente algo como esto


----------



## ernestogn

segun se, se puede reciclar de cualquier fuente ATX, a pesar de que algunas ni lo tienen!


----------



## Tacatomon

ernestogn dijo:


> segun se, se puede reciclar de cualquier fuente ATX, a pesar de que algunas ni lo tienen!


Es correcto, solo las fuentes de cierta calidad incluyen ese componente en su filtro de entrada... No que pensaran las marcas baratas  
Solo cuida la corriente que va a pasar por el inductor.

Saludos!


----------



## Erich Hartmman

Gracias, gente!. O sea que cualquier tipo de inductor que encuentre en una fuente de impresora, ATX, AT, etc... me serviría para cumplir esta función....?.


----------



## pato2009

trata de que el inductor de entrada no sea de esos que vienen en un toroide ambas bobinas juntas con alambres tipo cable telefonico por que si se calentaran estas bobinas y derritiera el cubertor plastico tendrias unos lindos fuegos artificiales jejeje! =P


----------



## yepec

Erich Hartmman dijo:


> Gracias, gente!. O sea que cualquier tipo de inductor que encuentre en una fuente .....



el que traen las fuentes de alimentacion son de color amarillo.

saludos....


----------



## mnicolau

Erich Hartmman dijo:


> Gracias, gente!. O sea que cualquier tipo de inductor que encuentre en una fuente de impresora, ATX, AT, etc... me serviría para cumplir esta función....?.



Básicamente.. sí. El cálculo de ese inductor es todo un tema, es necesario contar con las hojas de datos del material utilizado y demás, así que por el momento nos limitamos a utilizar inductores reciclados para el filtro de entrada.

Los toroides amarillos no sirven, son de polvo de hierro. Para este inductor es necesario materiales con alta permeabilidad, debido a que es recomendado realizar una única capa de espiras (tal cual se muestra en el link que menciona Tacatomon) y sólo es posible con altos índices de inductancia/espira.

Respecto al alambre utilizado, no se preocupen tanto si ven un alambre fino. Para este inductor se puede elegir elegir una corriente alta, de hasta 10 [A/mm²] porque las pérdidas son muy bajas y además el hecho de hacer una única capa de espiras facilita la disipación de calor.

El por qué de hacer una única capa radica en el hecho de que varias capas apiladas aumenta la capacitancia entre devanados, reduciendo la frecuencia de resonancia y a su vez, la efectividad del filtro.

Por otra parte, se pueden utilizar núcleos del tipo "E", no es lo más recomendado porque no se puede evitar hacer varias capas (debido a la escasa superficie) y además de que la unión entre ambas partes no es perfecta y se disminuye la permeabilidad final. A pesar de todo, por costos y comodidad de armado, los del tipo "E", suelen ser muy utilizados también.

Saludos


----------



## Erich Hartmman

Gracias, mnicolau!. Me aclaraste varias dudas con respecto a el tema del inductor de entrada. Voy a usar un inductor tipo E de una fuente de impresora, muy parecido al de tus fotos de la primera pagina. Con respecto a la potencia de la fuente, yo necesito +/- 40 V y 10 A para alimentar un amplificador clase D. Esta fuente cubrirá estos requisitos de energía?


----------



## mnicolau

Erich Hartmman dijo:


> Gracias, mnicolau!. Me aclaraste varias dudas con respecto a el tema del inductor de entrada. Voy a usar un inductor tipo E de una fuente de impresora, muy parecido al de tus fotos de la primera pagina. Con respecto a la potencia de la fuente, yo necesito +/- 40 V y 10 A para alimentar un amplificador clase D. Esta fuente cubrirá estos requisitos de energía?



No, de nada Erich...
Está calculada para esos valores de tensión y corriente, así que debería andar correctamente (la de 800[W] me refiero).

PD: sí, yo creo que también lo saqué de una fuente de impresora a ese inductor.

Saludos


----------



## puntano87

Hola, gracias mariano por el excelente aporte a este foro. Les comento que ya termine la compacta 2.0 pero con problemas, la tengo con una lámpara en serie de 60W, cuando la enciendo, la lámpara hace un destello y se apaga, la fuente arranca normalmente pero con el preset a un 80 %, la tensión que regula es de +-27 a +-42 volt. El problema no es tanto que no da mas tensión que esa, si no que no me da potencia, yo por lo menos lo mido así:
Le pongo como carga una lámpara de 75W 220V entre extremos de la fuente, y de +-42V la tensión baja a +-27V, pero por ejemplo si pongo la tensión de salida en +-27V y le conecto la lámpara, la tensión no se baja..
El trafo es un EI-33, esta bobinado tal cual indico Mariano, arme otro trafo igual pero esta vez con las laminas de cobre, siguió funcionando sin potencia, luego lo rebobine poro con mas vueltas en el secundario, específicamente 15+15 y lo sorprendente es que creía que iba a tener mas tensión de salida, pero no, lo máximo que tengo sigue siendo +-42 V aun con mas vueltas en el secundario, me desconcierta..
Variaba la frecuencia de trabajo variando Rt y seguí sin potencia, compre TL494 nuevo, probé con C945 nuevos y usados, probé con otro driver de una fuente ATX en funcionamiento, hice otro inductor de salida, pero esta vez con un solo alambre de aproximadamente 1 mm( antes lo había hecho con la misma cantidad y grosor de alambres que el secundario), los diodos son unos MUR1620 conectados en paralelo cada uno, cambie los 13007, hasta el capacitor de entrada, y sigue sin darme potencia..
Lo único que en los esnubers secundarios, la R de 22 ohm por 1W la reemplace por 4 R de 1/4 W en serie-paralelo para que me diera la potencia y ohms de la R original.. pero ya no se que será... lo que sirve como dato también, es que cuando tengo +-42V y le conecto la lámpara, la alimentación de 15V del controlador no baja.. pero como comente al principio, la fuente arranca cuando el preset esta al 80%, pero si lo pongo al medio, hace el típico ruido que han comentado los amigos... TIC TIC TIC y bueno, no arranca jaja..
También en el último intento de rebobinar el trafo con más vueltas en el secundario, también le di 8+8 vueltas al terciario y la fuente sigue arrancando con el preset al 80%..
Bueno espero que alguien me ayude... desde ya.. muchas gracias..


----------



## ernestogn

Bueno , rearme mi fuente con el temita del terciario mal echo correjido y que creeen!
no anda!!!!
bueno ,rearme la bobina de salida , (no comprendo muy bien como es eso de conectar en contrafase) y mejoro poco , "empujandola" con una fuente externa arranca pero solo da hasta +-16V en la salida principal ,,,,


una ves arranco bien o por lo menos dio unos 15V en la salida auxiliar durante un par de segundo , pero mayormente , no anda...

*Mediciones realizadas.,*

En las salidas del 494 logro medir unos 2.6V no tengo como medir esa frecuencia de osc.
en las entradas del Driver, también , unos 2.6 o 2.8V a las salidas del driver o en las bases de los 13007 no logro medir nada..
la conexión del driver la verifique unas 30 veces , pero creo que tendré que verificarla 50 veces mas...

Los transistores calientan.. bastante , les tuve que poner un ventilador

aqui esta , sin la placa de control colocada.






la foto por hay no aporta mucho.
Aca esta "funcionando" 





donde toco? que mido?


----------



## Diego German

> *ernestogn dijo*
> no comprendo muy bien como es eso de conectar en contrafase



Ahí te adjunto una imagen para que te guíes 

cuando hacemos la bobina tenemos las minuscualas indican  que sol los extremos con los cuales iniciamos el inductor y las mayúsculas que indican que son las que terminamos *v*  y *V* y *w* y *W*  a  *v* lo soldamos a la  salida de los diodos rectificadores de la parte positiva  y a *W* a la parte negativa de los capaciotores de la rama negativa(valga la redundancia)  a *V* soldamos a la parte positiva de los capaciotores de la rama positiva(valga la redundancia)  *w* lo soldamos a la  salida de los diodos rectificadores de la parte negativa  

revisa la imagen que adjunto ahi te podras dar cuenta lo que es conectar en contra fase 



> *ernestogn dijo*
> donde toco? que mido?


deberia darte un voltaje de -40 a -45 volts o algo asi

una pregunta veo que es la version con diodos dobles cual es el voltaje maximo de los diodos que ocupas o cual es codigo

saludos......

PD: esta muy prolija tu fuente le pones las borneras y quedara mucho mejor


----------



## ernestogn

Diego , los diodos son F20c20 , para 200V de pico repetitivo y 140V de RMS y 150ns de tiempo de recuperacion. si estan mal mis mediciones en la parte secundaria del driver voy a buscar por hay , aunque estoy seguro que esta bien conectado ,pero como dice el dicho "a seguro se lo llevaron preso". 

parece prolija , por que no saque fotos del lado de las soldaduras! 



cuando vuelva al taller me pongo a comprender lo de los puntos aleatorios , ahora estoy fuera.


----------



## mnicolau

Cómo se hace rogar esa fuente Ernesto! 

Revisá el valor de todos los componentes, *especialmente Rt y Ct*, y los que pertenecen a la etapa secundaria del driver (base de los 13007).

En ningún momento la fuente funciona normalmente? ni con fuente externa? Si es así  yo trataría de descartar el núcleo, le quitás las piezas de ferrite actuales y le colocás otras recicladas. Me pasó lo mismo en la fuente nueva con el IR2153 y el problema era ese.

Puntano87, gracias por el comentario.
Tené en cuenta que está pensada para amplificadores y la realimentación se realiza sólo desde la rama positiva, con lo cual si colocás una carga entre extremos, no te la va a sensar y es normal que presente una caída. Probá con un amplificador y revisá si ahí tenés problemas de caída.
Por otro lado, supongo que no estás haciendo todas las pruebas que comentás con la lámpara serie aún conectada, porque si es así ahí tenés tu problema. La corriente demandada a la línea hace que la serie presente una caída y a tu fuente ya no le llega la tensión necesaria.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

mariano, voy a tocar lo que decís de la parte secundaria a las bases de los 13007 , en un momento me pareció que anduvo a +-45V , pero me pareció nomas. 
¿por que decis lo del nucleo ? estara partido? tendra problemas de algun tipo, ... 
voy a poner uno nuevo , la cag... es que lo pegue con la gotita y ahora voy a tener que romperlo..

Rt y Ct son los de 39ohm 1uf respectivamente?  

pa mi que estan mal los sentidos de los arrollamientos , en el secundario del driver , 
ahora estoy en Carlos paz , Sacando fotos y comiendo asados ,que se le va a hacer!


----------



## puntano87

Grande Mariano, no te mueras nunca!! jeje. Después de tanto renegar y revisar una y otra vez, y también de llegar a sospechar que la lámpara serie podría quitarme potencia, pero no se la sacaba por temor a que pasara algo y se me quemaran los componentes, y aparte había leído que un compañero por acá, la hacia andar con la serie puesta. Pero le saque la lámpara serie alimentando directamente con 220VCA la fuente y le puse a la salida la lámpara de carga de nuevo y de +-41V bajo a +-40V, casi nada teniendo en cuenta lo que me dijiste en el post anterior.. Lo probé con el ampli IR2110 UCD y en reposo no baja la tensión, pero con audio(calculo mas o menos a oído unos 40W) puede llegar a bajar hasta los +-37V, pero igual me parece que el ampli no esta funcionando bien, por eso pregunto, ¿están bien esas caídas de tensión? ¿hay otra manera de probar toda la potencia que me puede entregar la fuente sin que caiga la tensión para ver si esta funcionando bien?

También quería comentar que cuando esta con carga, el inductor de salida calienta, es normal? los 13007 entibian nada mas..

Gracias Mariano.


----------



## mnicolau

puntano87 dijo:


> Grande Mariano, no te mueras nunca!! jeje.



De nada, espero que no! 

Es raro que te caiga la tensión a +-37[V], sobre todo la línea positiva, esa siempre permanece fija ya que es la sensada, la rama negativa puede llegar a presentar algunas variaciones a medida que aumenta la carga, aunque no tan grandes como las que comentás. 
Por qué decís que el ampli no anda bien? Tenés algún otro ampli para probar?

El inductor de salida suele calentar pero no tanto, no sé qué tan grave sea en tu caso...

Ernesto, olvidate de la fuente y disfrutá esas vacaciones!!  Pasala lindo 

El núcleo puede estar rajado y no va a arrancar, es lo que me pasó a mi (por 2º vez ya). Ah y podés abrirlo de la misma manera, en agua hirviendo. Incluso se separa más fácil estando pegado con La Gotita que con el pegamento original.
Rt y Ct no son esos, fijate en el esquema que están identificados y valen 6,8[KΩ] y 1[nF] respectivamente. Es muy importante respetar esos valores y si le errás ahí la fuente no va a arrancar, por eso te decía que revises eso también.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Código:
	

Rt y Ct no son esos, fijate en el esquema que están identificados y valen 6,8[KΩ] y 1[nF] respectivamente. Es muy importante respetar esos valores y si le errás ahí la fuente no va a arrancar, por eso te decía que revises eso también.


Mariano ,  no creo que tenga problemas de ese lado del driver por que con fuente auxiliar se mide bien valores de 2.7V en la salidad de los C945 , pero igual e de revisarlos , junto con el transformador principal ., no son vacaciones , es trabajo, pero igual no se pasa nada mal! 

quiero hacer andar bien esta fuente , pero estoy bastante estusiasmado esperando la del IRF2153, me tiene loco la incertibumbre que me provoca la conexion del driver!


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> quiero hacer andar bien esta fuente , pero estoy bastante estusiasmado esperando la del IRF2153, me tiene loco la incertibumbre que me provoca la conexion del driver!



Anoche subí la fuente con el IR2153, pero en otro post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435/

Saludos


----------



## puntano87

mnicolau dijo:


> Por qué decís que el ampli no anda bien? Tenés algún otro ampli para probar?
> 
> El inductor de salida suele calentar pero no tanto, no sé qué tan grave sea en tu caso...
> Saludos


 
Digo que el ampli quizas no me funciona bien porque distorsiona en frecuencias bajas, pero también puede ser que la fuente esté fallando y no entrega los picos de corrientes necesarios que demanda el ampli.. en unos dias voy hacer el UCDSwitchingAmp para probarlo con esta fuente y ver que onda.
Pero para ir sabiendo, por ejemplo, con el UCDSwitchingAmp a máximo volumen, ¿la tensión no se tendría que mover? o ¿podría haber alguna variación (sobre todo en las pronunciaciones de los graves como sabemos)? 

Y el inductor de salida podes tocarlo con los dedos y dejarlo unos segundos sino te quemás jeje, ¿es normal?.


----------



## pato2009

bueno compañeros les cuento que estoy a punto de rendirme con mi fuente no eh logrado que los voltajes queden simetrcos siempre tengo una diferencia de 5v por ej +45/-50 y siempre el negativo mas alto que el positivo... les cuento que eh echo .... antes les comento que a la salida del trafo los voltajes si estan simetricos... volviendo bueno eh cambiado el toroide de salida por uno de ferrite por uno de polvo de hierro mas grande por uno que era como un  fierro, cambie la seccion de los alambres del toroide de salida por 6 de 0.35 despues por 5 de 0.35 luego probe con 4 de 0.25 y nada los voltajes igual siempre poniendo 40 vueltas ... luego cambie los mur840 por 4 diodos uf4007 esperando que el problema se solucionara recordando siempre que los uf son de 1Amp y nada 5v de diferencia.... luego cambie los capacitores del + por los del - y nada la misma diferencia +45/-50 ya no se que mas probar y me estoy quedando sin ideas... si alguno tiene alguna idea...a me olvidaba tambien cambie los zener por dos de 32 dado que mi fuente esta recalculada para +/-60 si alguno tiene alguna prueba mas para realizar le agradeceria que me la diga  ...
sin mas que comentarles Saludos PaTo 
desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## guille2

Hola pato yo también tuve ese problema, pero solo arme la compacta, recuerdo que me paso lo mismo con la de Ricardo que fue la primera que arme.
  Para armar el inductor de salida, junta todos los alambres y hacelos girar con el taladro para que queden bien apretados, después corta los alambres del mismo largo y cuando bobines, ambos en paralelo, asegúrate que ninguna punta sea mas larga que la otra.

  El problema también podría estar en el transformador, hace lo mismo que el inductor. Toma como referencia el largo de los alambres y cuidado al conectar los extremos hacelo al comienzo entre h - i para terminar entre i - j. 

  Otra idea seria hacer las mediciones con otro tester, también me a pasado con uno de esos chinos que media mal los voltajes y yo cambando componentes a lo loco.

  Bueno suerte con la fuente no te des por vencido. 
  Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

es necesario hacer el inductor de salida con alambre de litz?


----------



## guille2

Lo recomendable es que sea de litz, haci se aprovecha mayor sección del conductor a alta frecuencia. Pero puede andar con un solo conductor, esto lo probé  con la de Ricardo, no se la de 800 ya que tiene una mayor frecuencia.


----------



## maton00

hola de nuevo
volviendo inicialmente a      SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta 2.0 (Rectificación con Diodos Dobles)
tuve un problemita,quizas a alguien le haya ocurrido(ojala!!)
pues  mi situacion comenzo cuando quise hacerla arrancar con drivers  bobinados por mi,bueno mi intento rindio frutos, con un toroide de  ferrita 112 vueltas en primario con tap,y secundarios de 15+15+3 vueltas  respetando hasta donde segun yo se polaridades, solo obtenia poca  corriente y voltaje 34 voltios(17+17)a 2  amperios,bueno
en mi busqueda por el nucleo perfecto encontre un  toroide aproximadamente 1.5 veces mas grande, lo bobine: 90vueltas en  primario(con tap),secundario 12+12+3,para mi sorpresa: la fuente   de casualidad arrojo +-25 volts a un poco mas de potencia (+ de 4  amperios en total)
mi grandisima sorpresa fue: Habia olvidado conectar los primarios del driver a la placa controladora
el transfo hace un criiiii muy fuerte pero no para amenazar los oidos ,calculo 8 kilo hertz(en el zumbido)
mi  gran pregunta a cualquiera,es ¿Como diablos arranco con semejante  potencia sin hacer uso del controlador (tl494 + transistores)?
saludos


----------



## seaarg

maton00 dijo:


> mi grandisima sorpresa fue: Habia olvidado conectar los primarios del driver a la placa controladora
> el transfo hace un criiiii muy fuerte pero no para amenazar los oidos ,calculo 8 kilo hertz(en el zumbido)
> mi  gran pregunta a cualquiera,es ¿Como diablos arranco con semejante  potencia sin hacer uso del controlador (tl494 + transistores)?
> saludos



Ni idea pero se me ocurren: Autooscilacion o ruido electrico de alta frecuencia que te mueva los transistores de potencia.


----------



## maton00

lo mas extraño es que los transistores de conmutacion no calienten!
me cae que es auto oscilante!
saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Adjunto la tablita para el calculo del transformador principal
dejo a consideración de los presentes
feliz año!!!!


----------



## ernestogn

mnicolau dijo:


> Yo también los sujeto sólo con cinta (de teflón) y sin barnizar.
> 
> *Dato:*Cuando desarmen los núcleos, conserven las cintas de cobre que hay entre primario y secundario. Las vamos a usar también en nuestros núcleos, se coloca una entre cada mitad de primario y secundario, tal cual está en el núcleo original. Luego van a observar un pin soldado a cada una de esas cintas, los vamos a soldar a ambos en el pin "P", dedicado justamente a eso.
> 
> Armé un núcleo para la versión 2.0 que espero estrenar ni bien termine de rendir (es una actualización de esta fuente, no es la de 1KW), lo armé colocando esas cintas y con mayor cantidad de alambres en paralelo, entró todo sin problemas en un EI33.
> 
> Saludos



Podra andar sin la cinta de cobre entre primario y secundario?
hoy arme un trasdmormador nuevo
solo consegui un silvido de alta frecuencia ,apenas se escucha y -25V a la salida ,tendra que hacerlo de neuvo mañana ,no le puse (nunca hasta ahora) la cinta de cobre 
que me dicen al respecto?
se la coloco?
seguire con problemas de dirver?
les cayo pesado el lechon!!  ?


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> Podra andar sin la cinta de cobre entre primario y secundario?
> les cayo pesado el lechon!!  ?



Puede andar tranquilamente la fuente sin la cinta de cobre entre devanados. Probaste con otro núcleo?

PD: No me gusta el lechón, pero el cordero sí estuvo muy bueno ...

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

arme justamente con otro núcleo , el primero tenia una fisura ,  aunque no pude comprobar si estaba rajado del todo ya que cuando lo desarme se partió en 302 pedazos , 
me sorprende notablemente la ausencia total de tensión en la rama positiva , ahora arme con un EE33 de espiga central de sección circular ,me sigue matando la intriga del driver , me voy a calentar y voy a bobinar uno! 
ya puse como 10 drivers en remojo de thiner para desarmarlos y ver si puedo bobinar el mio.,


----------



## ernestogn

Respecto del bobinado del secundario , yo lo interpreto de la siguiente manera aver si me ayudan a pensar!

se toman 2 alambres de litz*  denominadas 1 y 2 , con sus extremos marcados A, A' y B, B' 
*Compuestas por 8 alambres AWG29

A-----------------1---------------------A'
B-----------------2---------------------B'


Se suelda A en el pin q del carrete 
Se Suelda B en el Pin s del carrete 
Se bobinan las vueltas dadas por el calculo en este caso 11 
Se sueldan A' en r
Se sueldan B' en r







¿¿¿Es correcto mi razonamiento???


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> ¿¿¿Es correcto mi razonamiento???



*NOP.* De la forma que estás bobinando, te quedan ambos secundarios en contrafase lo cual está mal.

Fijate lo que comenté en el .txt

- Secundario en paralelo (ambas ramas a la vez), una rama entre "q" y "r", la otra entre "r" y "s".

Siguiendo tu ejemplo, la corrección sería:

Se suelda A en el pin q del carrete 
Se Suelda B en el Pin *r* del carrete 
Se bobinan las vueltas dadas por el calculo en este caso 11 
Se sueldan A' en r
Se sueldan B' en *s*

De esta manera quedan los secundarios iguales y con el mismo sentido.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

bien, voy re-re-re-rebobinarlo de esa forma , a ver si la puedo hacer andar , 
me suena raro eso de que no tengo voltaje alguno en medio secundario..

¿a que se debe el zumbido de alta frecuencia?

Sera muy grabe hacer 1 vuelta menos en 1 de los secundarios? 
este.. no me alcanzo el alambre que tenia cortado....


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> Sera muy grabe hacer 1 vuelta menos en 1 de los secundarios?
> este.. no me alcanzo el alambre que tenia cortado....



Si, no lo hagas. En todo caso, quitale 1 espira a ambos para que queden iguales.

El zumbido de alta frecuencia te indica que no ha arrancado como debería y tenés algún problema (bastante importante en el caso de los secundarios en contra-fase). Armalo correctamente y todo debería funcionar como corresponde.

PD: con respecto a los drivers, he armado todas las smps compacta con drivers sacados de ATX sin modificarlos sin ningún problema; y la única vez que tuve inconvenientes en esa etapa fue cuando probé con uno armado por mí . 
Por eso les recomiendo siempre utilizarlos tal cual está y va a funcionar correctamente. A lo sumo se le puede reforzar el devanado "b-c", pero nada más. 
Identificar los pines no es nada difícil, sobre todo si se sigue la guía que comenté en el .txt

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Me quedo  mas tranquilo con el zumbido de alerta , y la vuelta menos ,
cuando tengo uyn rato lo recontrarebovino bien ....
con respecto al driver voy a hacer 3 cosas
1, tratar de que ande como esta..
2, bobinar mis propios drivers

3. y una ves que ande con driver usado y con driver casero me voy a armar la fuente con el ir2153 que despeja toda duda al respecto!


----------



## gon12

Ernestong bobina como dice mariano. Con un amigo habíamos intentado hacer una fuente que nos daba 70 v en la salida y le conectábamos un led y la tensión caía a 5v (andaba impecable jaja).
Luego decidí bobinar el trafo de mariano haciéndolo como 4 o 5 veces hasta q*UE* anduvo el secreto es tensar muy bien las bobinas para que no se muevan y pegar el núcleo con algo .
Y también intente hacer mis drivers q*UE* anduvieron mal osea igual que los de una fuente at el problema era el transformador principal !!!
Ahora estoy en un proyecto monstruoso una fuente de 2 KW reales en topología puente con núcleo EE55
controlador SG3525 y obvio el driver lo voy a tener que hacer por que el ir2110 acá en Montevideo sale caro .

Proba eso y comenta !!!  Saludos y Feliz 2011 para TODOSSSSSS !!!!


----------



## ernestogn

2 KW !!!!!!!! que guasada , espero que te ande sin explotar
si al transformador lo voy a bobinar otra ves de nuevo cuando tenga un rato libre ,
me estoy montando una bobinadora a manija para manejar mejor el carrete , auqneu me quedaban prolijitos,. 
igualmente ,esta fuente para mi es puramente experimental , despues me quiero pasar a la del 2153 que sale 2 mangos y soluciona todo el temita del driver.....

no te envian componentes des bs as?


----------



## alejandrozama

para la realizacion de la fuente de 800w los que lo han hecho de donde sacaron el transformador????

que aparatos tienen este tipo de transformadores???

oviamente me refiero al tamaño, ya las fuentes atx no traen transformadores tan grandes

de antemano gracias, saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*Hay que comprarlo*....o tener mucha suerte de encontrar en algún equipo alguno que sirva, pero no me quedaría esperando eso....


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@alejandrozama

Yo consegui varios (EE42/21/15) en fuentes de copiadoras tal ves te sirva la info.

saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12

Comprado!!!!
Yo consegui un ea77 625


----------



## ernestogn

resulta , que el tema de la total falta de tension en la rama positiva se devia a una patita cortada de uno de los reciclados diodos dobles,.. 
bueno , pero tampoco anda ,,,,,, .. ahora hace tuc tic tuc tic tuc tic tuc tuc tuc tuc en baja frecuencia, el transformador principar no hay chance de que este mal bobinado , me queme las pensañas haciendolo...
no importa!

la voy a montar de nuevo , desde cero ,con otra placa mejor echa , la anterior , osea la actual ,esta fea con soldaduras soldadas sobre las soldaduras 200 veces , .... 
tiene que andar! 
me sigue matando la incertidumbre del driver.


----------



## ricardovischi

hola  esta es mi primera intervencion en este foro y antes que nada quiero agradecer y felicitar  a todos los que participan en el pues permiten que gente principiante como yo aprendamos de esto tan lindo que es la electronica .Quiero comentarles que me aventure y arme la primera version de la fuente del sr mnicolau al cual le dedico un especial agradecimiento por su dedicacion y pude hacerla andar leyendo y releyendo la cual esta funcionando excelente con un ucd del sr ejtagle (otra maravilla) decidi entonces armar la de 800w para 70 v con un trans 42/21/20 con 12 v en el prim 8+8 sec y 2 +
2 terc.,  logre hacerla andar a medias, digo a medias por que a la salida me entrega esa tension,en el regulador 7815 tengo en la entrada 14.7 y a la salida igual pero se escucha un ruido algo asi como tic ,tic yel tip calienta bastante y si lo dejo no se puede tocar ya cambie todo de nuevo bobine el transf con 3+3 en el terciario cambie el sg el ir y todo igual perdonen la molestia pero la verdad ya no se se que hacer por eso pregunto a los que saben ..muchas gracias desde ya si pudieran ayudarme es para un estereo  con dos ucd
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

ernestogn dijo:


> la voy a montar de nuevo , desde cero ,con otra placa mejor echa , la anterior , osea la actual ,esta fea con soldaduras soldadas sobre las soldaduras 200 veces , ....
> tiene que andar!



Si, yo haría lo mismo... revisá los componentes reciclados antes de volver a soldar la nueva placa y va a salir andando a la primera (primera de la nueva placa ).

Ricardo, bienvenido al foro.
No entendí muy bien, a la salida tenés los +-70[V]?
El ruido que escuchás y el TIP calentando es porque por algún motivo no alcanzó a arrancar del todo la fuente y se sigue alimentando desde el circuito de arranque (el cual no está preparado para alimentar en forma permanente a la etapa de control).
Cómo se comporta la lámpara serie? 
Qué cambios de componentes hiciste? (nombrá todos ellos).
En ninguna parte del recorrido del preset la fuente arranca?

Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

buenos dias y feliz año a todos los usuarios de este foro
de antemano gracias a mariano por compartir este post que me ha sido de gran utilidad para proyectos de electronica demostrativos (con intenciones de gran desarollo a nivel personal) 
hasta el momento solo he podido armar la fuente 2.0 con planes de armar todas las demas (gracias a los 4 comodines "ir2110" que compre) aspiro a hacer varias pruebas pero posteo por una respuesta rapida acerca de mi problema no se si a alguien ya le habra ocurrido algo similar
la fuente la arme con gran dedicacion me tome 2 horas solo para bobinar el trafo y la bobina de salida principal
pero me presenta un problema de encendido y no se como solucionarlo lo unico que he podido hacer es encenderlo a las arrancadas (lo conecto lo desconecto y lo vuelvo a conectar) hasta que arranque
en mi concepto el daño esta en la alimentacion del tl que solo marca 3.2v o menos despues del 7815 y si trato de regular el voltaje de la fuente a menor valor se me apaga no se que tan grave es el daño por que la verdad nada estallo ni echo humo y eso fue sorprendente cuando la fuente funciona trabaja a +/-36 volts y lo he probado con el unico amplificador digital que he hecho funcionar que fue el de sorenson audio un aporte de otro gran colega ejtagle con 4 parlantes de 12" en paralelo sin perdida de potencia en otro comentario les anexo fotos de ambos circuitos 
de antemano gracias al que me pueda ayudar a solucionar o a confirmar si la solucion estara en alimentar el tl como en la smps de 800w pero no quiero modificar el circuito de esa forma no siendo necesario

cada vez que pregunto algo termino dando un discurso prro bueno es q la verdad no soy de pocas palabras en estos dias subo las fotos de todo el proyecto y ya me estoy alistando para las demas potencias si en el 2010 me fue muy bien gracias a este foro en cuanto a conocimientos electronicos este 2011 sera aun mejor


----------



## mnicolau

mogolloelectro dijo:


> buenos dias y feliz año a todos los usuarios de este foro
> de antemano gracias a mariano por compartir este post que me ha sido de gran utilidad para proyectos de electronica demostrativos (con intenciones de gran desarollo a nivel personal)



De nada compañero, feliz año. 
Te hago unas preguntas...
Hiciste algún cambio? 
Cuántas espiras hiciste en el transformador?
Estás intentando arrancar con la lámpara serie puesta y además con carga a la salida?

En base a eso vemos... el problema está en el arranque del TL pero no es nada grave, se soluciona rápido (por lo general ).

Saludos


----------



## ricardovischi

hola mariano buenos dias y muchas gracias por responder:te cuento los cambios que hice; mur por tres diodos dobles F16c20  corrigiendo el pcb a mano segun el pcb de tu 2.0 ,los diodos zener de 22 v por zener de 36 y por supuesto el bobinado del transformador puse dos electroliticos a la salida de 2200 uf y dos de 470 x 63 v para usarla con 60v ,la lampara serie de 70w se enciende fuerte menos de un segundo ,se apaga, enciende apenas de nuevo menos de un segundo y se apaga del todo ,se escucha fuerte el ruido la primera vez luego ya no,puedo regular con el preset desde 40 v hasta 65 v y el tic tic no siempre se escucha pero siempre casi al final del recorrido del preset el tip calienta muy lentamente demorando entre 3 y 4 minutos en tomar mucha temperatura todo esto sin carga o con carga de un amplificador igual .Los tra
nsistores son irf 740 reemplaze el diodo de 13 v por uno de quince segun lei que recomendabas a un forista pero todo igual asi que puse de nuevo el de 13
muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## mnicolau

De nada Ricardo...

Una duda antes de seguir, seguís usando la lámpara serie? Si es así ya es hora de quitarla y tus problemas van a desaparecer. Si no es así seguimos viendo...

La lámpara serie sirve para comprobar que no hay cortos en la fuente (en la tuya no hay), luego probás algo de carga unos minutos para ver si no hay nada extraño y después ya se retira.

Saludos


----------



## ricardovischi

hola! je je quite la lampara serie exploto el tip ,zener de 13v regulador 7815 el 4148 que va al tip y voy a segir revisando sono lindo no importa igual la vamos a hacer andar no?


----------



## mnicolau

Uhh pero no controlaste si había arrancado correctamente o no? Al parecer siguió alimentándose desde el circuito de arranque, por eso se llevó todos los componentes.
Acordate lo que comenté de que hay que arrancar la fuente, esperar unos segundos, apagar y controlar la temperatura del TIP, si está muy caliente hay que seguir revisando porque no arrancó de manera correcta.

Sigo pensando y te aviso cualquier cosa...

Saludos


----------



## ricardovischi

parece que no arranca bien o arranca a medias por que el tip calienta pero como a los cinco minuto como no tengo tip lei que puedo poner un 13007 ? que tengo que revisar? , me olvide de decir que en vez de uf 4007 puse uf4006 y revise eso tambien segun le dijiste a elseba gracias mariano


----------



## mnicolau

Si, podés usar el 13007. Asegurate que el zener sea de 13[V] y medí la tensión antes y después del LM7815 que alimenta la etapa controlada. Si arranca correctamente vas a ver 15[V] clavados (o muy cerca) a la salida del mismo, y por lo menos tenés que tener unos 18[V] a la entrada del mismo. Una vez que arranca correctamente el TIP ya no va a calentar nada, porque no circula corriente apreciable a través de él, pero para eso el zener debe ser de algunos V menos que el regulador.

Si no lográs esas mediciones, fijate si se cumplen en algún momento del recorrido del preset. Si viene por ese lado el problema, modificamos la realimentación o el devanado de arranque. Pero andá controlando la temperatura del 13007 para que no vuelva a pasar.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrozama

hola que tal, lo que pasa es consegui un EE42/21/15 lo voy a bobinar, lo que pasa es que yo no ocupo valores tan altos me gustaria hacer la fuente de 800w desde +-16 hasta +-36 y trate de sacar los calculos con las formulas que mencionas mariano, pero el resultado no me suena logico o estoy haciendo algo mal, me podrian ayudar con los canculos???

de antemano gracias y estare pendiente de sus respuestas


----------



## mnicolau

alejandrozama dijo:


> me podrian ayudar con los canculos???



Hola, no hay demasiado cálculo que hacer, simplemente quitá una espira de cada secundario, bajá los 2 zeners de la realimentación a 15[V] y listo...

Saludos


----------



## ricardovischi

hola mariano reemplace todo lo que se quemo y cambiando el zener de 13v me di cuenta de un gran error que tal vez es estupido pero puse una resistencia de 4.7 ohm por 5w en vez de una de 4k7 no la compre por el horario pero apenas la cambie te comento

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

ricardovischi dijo:


> ...puse una resistencia de 4.7 ohm por 5w en vez de una de 4k7....



Ahhhh pequeño detalle , con razón pasó lo que pasó. Cambiala y tu fuente va a estar lista ya (esperemos que no se haya llevado al 3525 también...), volvé a empezar las pruebas utilizando la lámpara serie nuevamente. Cuando corrobores que no haya cortos ni problema alguno, sacá la serie tranquilo nomás, es una smps muy confiable esa.

Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

la verdad confio en haber hecho todo al pie de la letra tanto que la primera prueba solo fueron los 2 13007 sin disipador y sin circuito serie esperando un gran espectacuo explosivo pero la verdad confie en el trabajo y la vrificacion de todo que no paso nada exepto ese problema
en base e esa falla lo he dejado conectado a ver si se quemaria pero eso no sucede
el bobinado lo hice al pie de la letra pero anterior ( la que utiliza alambres #29) y lo unico diferente y a lo mejor eso ocasiono el daño es que use 3 alambres en litz #29 en lugar de #24 en el voltaje auxiliar aunque dudo que eso lo ocasione
y si trato de regular la fuente con menos volts ocurre lo que pasa al arrancar los leds de encendido brillan con la mitad de la intensidad y al desconectarlo ocurre algo interesante ojala y eso sirva para resolver el detalle los leds se van opacando mas y al cabo de 4 segundos vuelven a aumentar su intensidad en ese punto lo vuelvo a conectar y pueden suceder dos cosas que la fuente arranque o vuelve al punto inicial con los leds medio encendidos
y lo otro es que no puedo encenderlo si recibe algun tipo de carga al voltaje auxiliar yo me tome la molestia de hacer un puente con dos diodos extras para rectificar del debanado auxiliar regularlos a 12v y de ahi los ventiladores si esos ventiladores estan conectados no enciende ni con el metodo que uso 
espero tu respuesta y estoy debiendo algunas fotos de antemano gracias por tu coolaboracion

si no he recibido respuesta acerca de la duda por detalles me tomare la molestia de subir un videoclip de lo que sucede



ricardovischi dijo:


> me di cuenta de un gran error que tal vez es estupido pero puse una resistencia de 4.7 ohm por 5w en vez de una de 4k7


 
algo cruel pero en este mundo suele pasar  el detalle esta en verificar todo y no dejar nada incognito pero hasta al mas santo le pasaria algo asi


----------



## mnicolau

Lo que no comentaste mogolloelectro es si estás utilizando la lámpara serie todavía para hacer las pruebas. Si es así, vas a tener que retirarla porque ella te atenúa el pico de arranque, con lo cual muchas veces suele ocurrir lo que te sucede (sobre todo cuando el terciario está muy justo en la cantidad de espiras).

Si ya retiraste la serie y continúa el problema, agregá un par de espiras al devanado terciario. Si hiciste 4+4, hacé ahora 6+6 y volvé a probar.

Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

no la use es mas tengo ya casi 5 años que no uso serie para arreglar y menos para probar cosas para eso esta la implementacion del fusible 
ok le subire las espiras a 6+6 y comento a ver aunque me va a costar algo desarmarla por que dentro de mis planes no estaba eso ah y utilize un nucleo EI 35 que es algo mas bajito pero posee mas espacio para bobinar por tener el centro redondo en lugar de cuadrado 

y en cuanto al problema que no regula a menos voltaje se resolvera con eso?
ah y lo unico reciclado en semiconductor son los 13007 pero estan ok

y la otra duda que solo la reolvere cuando lo construya es del nucleo de la smps de 800w que lo recicle de la fuente de un tv plasma de 42" aunque tenia un trafo mas grande pero no lo pude zafar correctamente lo unico malo de ese nucleo es que en sus pads posee 7 pines y no 6 el hecho que era tipo fly back fue lo primero que resolvi desde que lo desarme


----------



## mogolloelectro

para mariano
ya le modifique el bobinado terciario y sigue con el mismo comportamiento
pero he notado que ahora demora un poco menos para arrancar si hubiera algo mas para revisar pero sera meterme con la tarjeta de control podria ser el tl494 pero seria raro siendo nuevo

tambien ensaye con el ee16 alterando su conexion y lo unico que obtuve fue que no encendiera

bueno ahora si adjunto unas foticos creo que me tocara ensayar con el nuevo bobinado que posteastes al principio para el 2.0


me demoro un momento son 21 imagenes pero me toca modificarlas pesan de a 3.82mb cada una(83.2mb por todo)

acá les adjunto 15 fotos (bueno no sabia que tenia limite de 15) y les quería pedir una consulta 
en las dos fotos donde están el ir2110 para  los que los hayan tenido pido opinión a ver que tan "originales"son
de antemano gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, al parecer armaste la primer versión que subí de la 2.0, pero al poco tiempo comenté que las R de 1.5K en las salidas terciarias eran muy altas y no cargaban lo suficiente a la fuente como para el arranque. Por eso las bajé a 560[Ohm] 1[W] en la versión actual del 1º post.

Probá hacer ese cambio importante, con suerte te soluciona el problema. Cuando arranque, asegurate que la tensión en la entrada de los reguladores terciarios no supere los 35[V] (valor de los capacitores de filtrado allí). Si ese cambio en las resistencias te soluciona el problema, te recomendaría bajar nuevamente las espiras del terciario al valor original, ya que sino va a caer demasiada tensión en los reguladores, haciendo que calienten bastante.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan

Hola mariano. Una consulta vos las fuentes que has posteado en este hilo tienen voltaje variable...ahora si quiero que tenga una tensión fija calculada...que cosas habría que modificar en los diagramas ?

Un saludo !


----------



## KarLos!

Hola a todos!

tengo una consulta ¿los transfomadores e inductores que tengo son los correctos? el transformador grande no dice EE-33 pero me supongo que es por que es del mismo tamaño a uno que tengo por hay roto y también tiene el mismo numero de pines
otra duda que tengo es ¿como debo hacer los puentes del transformador EE-16(top) creo que no todos son iguales o si?

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Hola mariano. Una consulta vos las fuentes que has posteado en este hilo tienen voltaje variable...ahora si quiero que tenga una tensión fija calculada...que cosas habría que modificar en los diagramas ?
> 
> Un saludo !



Hola Jonathan, no hay que modificar mucho, simplemente calcular el devanado para la tensión deseada y luego las resistencias del divisor de tensión de la realimentación, de manera que quede fija en dicho valor. Incluso podés hacer varios secundarios con distintas tensiones y luego sensar de manera proporcional las distintas salidas, calculando los divisores correspondientes (de la misma manera que se hace en una ATX).

Revisá el capítulo 3.9 del libro de Marty Brown, está muy bien explicado ahí el tema del divisor de tensión para la realimentación, inclusive de múltiples salidas.

Karlos, están muy bien los componentes que reciclaste, te sirven perfectamente. Ese driver (el EE-16) lleva la misma conexión que comenté en el .txt adjuntado ("Conexión de Driver").

Saludos


----------



## KarLos!

Gracias Mnicolau!

ahora viene la parte dificil por que nunca he bobinado un trafo haber que tal me va!
otra pregunta ¿como el quito el cuadro de plastico que trae alrededor o se lo dejo y asi lo bobino?
Saludos!


----------



## ricardovischi

hola a todos ,mariano recien pude terminar la fuente por que no tenia tiempo y parece que era ese nomas el problema esta funcionando perfecto pero regula hasta  64v lo cual no es problema salvo la inquietud de saber por que si lo hice con un secundario de 8 +8 vueltas ,me causo gracia  el comentario de mogollo tenes razon gracias por lo de santo y a vos tambien gracias mariano mañana pongo si averiguo como se hace foros de mi funte

quise decir fotos de la fuente


----------



## mogolloelectro

para mariano
le cuento que lo de la resistencia lo habia visto de hecho en la hoja que imprimi como guia aparecia ese valor pero en lo impreso de la  bakela tenia 1.5k y a ese fue el valor que use

ya la baje con 3 resistencias de 1.5k en paralelo pero no sucedio nada

luego 2 de 100 ohms en serie y nada

las mismas en paralelo y casi

una de 27ohms y demora casi medio segundo para arrancar pero calienta demasiado la resistencia

cambie los 2 filtros de 1micro que los habia puesto de 160 v por que no consegui los de 63v a 50v y no cambio nada

y por ultimo me di cuenta en una de las fuentes que recicle que utilizan condensadores de 10 micros y ahora si con las mismas resistencias de 1.5k arranca apenas le entra corriente 

pero quisiera saber si esto no podria alterar su comportamiento por ahora oscila bien

de antemano gracias por resolver mis dudas

"el profesor existe para resolver las dudas de los alumnos pero a su vez el profesor pone a prueba sus conocimientos"
(la frase iva mas o menos asi! XP )

ah se me olvidaba con los 6+6 espiras del voltaje terciario llegan rectificados 30.5v lo puedo dejar asi o me toca volver a usar 4+4

una vez mas gracias ya con esto podre empezar a ensamblar la de 800 y la del ir2153

bueno ya termine las pruebas lo unico que me queda es comprar las dos resistencias de 1k por que con 560 se calienta mucho y ya con la de 1.5 no impide su funcionamiento

regula desde 12v hasta 36v (+/-)

bueno ahora si puedo decir "me siento realizado" y muchas gracias al autor de esta obra de arte ya de por si yo tenia el sueño de armar una fuente oscilada para reemplazar el transformador de hierro

y como todo voy por la que sigue igual solo es una en un largo recorrido


----------



## mnicolau

mogolloelectro dijo:


> cambie los 2 filtros de 1micro que los habia puesto de 160 v por que no consegui los de 63v a 50v y no cambio nada
> 
> y por ultimo me di cuenta en una de las fuentes que recicle que utilizan condensadores de 10 micros y ahora si con las mismas resistencias de 1.5k arranca apenas le entra corriente



Muy bien por investigar hasta sacarla andando...  Lo voy a tener en cuenta para futuras consultas.

En pruebas que realicé aumentando ese capacitor (intentando mejorar la velocidad de transición de los TRs para tratar de reducir su calentamiento) me fué bastante mal, de hecho, volaron los TRs con carga . Pero tu driver probablemente tenga distinta configuración, necesitando de ese aumento en el valor; las conexiones que hiciste del driver son distintas a las que comento en el .txt?

Efectivamente, esos 30[V] que tenés en la entrada de los reguladores es demasiado alta, tienen que bajar 15[V] cada uno para regular con lo cual la disipación es muy grande. Reducí el número de espiras para bajar dicha tensión, con 4+4 vas a tener 20[V] aprox ahí. Y ya no vas a necesitar las R de 560[Ohm], dejalas de 1[KOhm] nomás.

Ricardo, con 8+8 deberías llegar a 100[V] aprox. Parecería que se queda "corto" el circuito de realimentación y no llega a limitar la corriente del led del opto lo suficiente como para que caiga aún más la tensión en el comparador y te aumente la tensión de salida. 
Probá cambiar el preset por uno de 220[KOhm] y subí la R de 1[KOhm] a 4.7[KOhm].

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Como es la cosa? cuales condensadores cambiaste? de que valor pusiste?
es que la mia no arranca !!


----------



## mnicolau

Es el capacitor de 1[uF] 63[V] que está en paralelo con la serie FR104 + 39[Ohm], en la base de los 13007. Colocó 10[uF] allí como en su fuente original.

Saludos


----------



## ricardovischi

hola mariano voy a cambiarel preset pero tengo duda cual es la resistecia hay dos


----------



## mnicolau

ricardovischi dijo:


> hola mariano voy a cambiarel preset pero tengo duda cual es la resistecia hay dos



Es la que está en la esquina inferior derecha (en el pcb) justo al lado del zener. Es la que está en serie con el led del opto.

Saludos


----------



## KarLos!

> Transformador Principal - Núcleo EI33 y similares:
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> - Primario: 26 espiras (13 + 13) - 6 alambres AWG29
> - Secundario: 11 + 11 espiras - 8 alambres AWG29
> - Terciario: 4 + 4 espiras - 1 alambre AWG24



Hola!

Mariano o el que me puede ayudar ¿los alambres van trenzados o asi normal juntos?




> Inductor de salida:
> -------------------
> 
> Toroide de polvo de hierro - 40 + 40 espiras.
> Se arman ambas ramas a la vez y se conectan en contra-fase (importante!)



y para el inductor de salida ¿lo bobino de izquierda a derecha y el otro de derecha 
izquierda? tambien ¿que calibre debe ser el alambre?

Saludos!


----------



## ricardovischi

hola esta s son las fotos de las dos fuentes smps ...mariano cambie la resistencia y el preset pero regula hasta 64.5v los zener son de 36v


----------



## mnicolau

Ricardo, hacé la siguiente prueba para quitarnos la duda. Vos necesitás +-70[V] por lo tanto hacé esto:

1º Quitá el TL431 y colocá entre el ánodo y el cátodo del mismo (pin central e inferior respectivamente, visto desde el pdf), un zener de 68[V] también respetando la misma orientación.
2º Quitá el preset ó la R de 820[Ohm] (la que te quede más cómodo quitar).

3º (agregado después de la edición), volvé el cambio de la R de 1K x 4.7K que te dije anteriormente, porque queda demasiado grande, volvé a 1K.

De esta manera deberías tener aprox +-70[V] fijos en las salidas.

*EDIT:* revisando un poco los valores de tu transformador, con 12 espiras primarias y 8 secundarias vas a llegar a unos 80[V] máx y no 100[V] como te había comentado, había cometido un pequeño error en las espiras primarias tomadas . 

Karlos, fijate que se habló mucho de ese tema, están respondidas esas preguntas varias veces ya a lo largo del tema, te recomiendo le pegues una leída y te vas a sacar esas y muchas dudas más.

Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

para mariano

por ahora no lo he probado con carga pero ya obtuve que funcionara todavia esta la duda de que genero el error por que igualmente antes de cambiar el condensador con la unica resistencia que marcho fue la de 27 ohms cargando la fuente de alimentacion auxiliar

no modifique nada en los pads del EE16 esta tal cual como en el .txt (bueno la verdad si lo desmonte y con cables modifique su orientacion en cuanto los pines pero sencillamente no arranco  )

lo otro para destacar es que el comportamiento de la fuente a la hora de modificar el voltaje con el preset es estable antes del cambio sencillamente al tratar de modificarlo se bloqueaba y no regulaba 

para ernestogn
si la tuya no arranca verifica los pines del EE16 y que esten en la posicion correcta, por el simple hecho de invertir la orientacion del campo no es capaz de oscilar. si todo esta correcto ahi deberia haber un problema en la tarjeta de control  o en su alimentacion verifica si hay un voltaje presente en cualquera de las salidas (secundarias o terciarias) siempre que marque sobre 2.3v como minimo esta bien ubicado los pads el EE16 y tambien prueba arrancarla con el preset en el punto medio que tambien podria ser ese el problema

para karlos 
lo que comentas lo especifican desde el documento de texto adjunto 
y la verdad yo queria bobinar el nucleo de esa forma pero es muy poco practico 
es mejor que los bobines ambas ramas a la vez, identificas y separas los dos devanados y a la hora del montaje sencillamente monta uno de los dos con los alambres cruzados y con eso logras ponerlo en contrafase


----------



## mnicolau

mogolloelectro dijo:


> para mariano
> por ahora no lo he probado con carga pero ya obtuve que funcionara todavia esta la duda de que genero el error



Ojo cuando pruebes con carga... que no te pase lo mismo que a mi al subir ese capacitor.

Muy rara la situación de esa fuente y no se me ocurre qué puede haber sido para que necesites aumentar los picos en la señal de excitación de los transistores, siendo el driver el mismo.

PD: las resistencias del circuito de las bases de los TRs, son del valor adecuado?

Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

la unica duda es si el valor correcto que debi usar segun los diagramas es el de 220k o 330k? en las bases de los transistores yo las puse a 220k y si era de 330k ahi esta el problema 
solo tocaria cambiarlas y ahi si le vuelvo a colocar las 4+4 espiras del voltaje terciario


----------



## ricardovischi

hola mariano si en verdad hice los calculos del tarnsformador segun todo lo que lei para tener un poco mas de 70v pero voy a dejarla asi nomas pues los capacitores de salida son de 63v gracias por tu preocupacion.. hice todo mal al cargar las fotos y salio una sola ya aprendo y pongo las otras ,

saludos


----------



## KarLos!

Hola a todos!

Alguien me podria decir si el TT2146 es reemplazo para el MJE13007 estube buscando el datasheet del TT y no lo encontre, solo encontre esto 

http://www.chipcatalog.com/Sanyo/TT2146.htm

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Si, te sirven... Asegurate que los pines tengan la misma distribución.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

El tema es el siguiente... el transformador (y su etapa de filtrado) pueden tener algunas desventajas (precio, tamaño, peso, etc), pero indudablemente es lo más rápido y práctico de implementar: lo comprás, lo rectificás y filtrás y ya lo tenés funcionando a pleno.

Una SMPS requiere tener experiencia y algunos conocimientos para entender más o menos lo que se está haciendo; tiempo y paciencia para armar los inductores, transformadores, etc y luego recién viene la puesta en marcha, que muchas veces no resulta como uno espera debido a algún error cometido.

La diferencia en $ es muy grande, la SMPS puede resultar varias veces más barata que su equivalente en transformador y filtrado; ocupa menos lugar y el peso es mínimo, además de algunas otras características adicionales como pueden llegar a ser la protección contra cortos, la tensión variable, la estabilidad de salida gracias a la realimentación, etc. 
Pero si esos factores no son determinantes en el proyecto y además por la elevada simpleza a la hora de implementar, al trafo no hay con qué darle.

Saludos



			
				ernestogn dijo:
			
		

> la dificultad es otra , la satisfacción , también!



Así es


----------



## alejandrozama

hola que tal, pues ya comence con el armado de la fuente de 800w. ya llebo un 40% aprox. lo que pasa es que tengo algunas dudas con unos componentes,  y si alguien me puede ayudar con alguna respuesta se los agradeceria mucho.

1.- los capacitores de 2.2 nf que estan en la entrada de la corriente (parte inferior izquierda del pcb) no tengo ese valor, yo tengo de 1nf y 3.3nf puedo usar alguno de estos o debo buscar el de la medida indicada???

2.- los capacitores de 1uf 400v (arriba del inductor de entrada del pcb) yo tengo estos capacitores pero a 250v puedo usar estos o tengo que conseguir los indicados??? 

3.- yo tengo varios ntc pero la mayoria de pocos ohms, no tengo de 15, puedo usar uno de 7 ohms ???? o puedo conectar 2 en serie para alcanzar los 15 ohms????

4.- bueno por ultimo unos componentes no los encontre con el nombre exacto y estaba buscando sustitutos en internet, pero me parece mas adecuado preguntarle a ustedes que ya an realizado varias fuentes.

SUSTITUTOS PARA
MUR840
KBU6M 
uf4007


----------



## ernestogn

> y quería saber como hacen ustedes para acordarse de las vueltas que van , para tratar de hacer el mismo sistema...


las vueltas se calculan y luego se cuentan ,son pocas, unas 12 por arrollamiento 
mira, este planillita de calculo permite hacerese calculo pero ,seguramente deverias leer el libro de marty brown.


al terciario tenes que verlo como otro secundario , aca no es como en un trafo de los comuunes donde las vueltas son cientos o miles , apenas 36 en total , se pueden contar sin perderse creo yo ,  

leete vien leidas las explicaciones de mariano de como bobinarlo ,para no meter la pata , yo arme mal 3 veces el transformador hasta que lo entendi , mira que la parte brava aca es entender la conexion del driver mas que del trafo .


----------



## mogolloelectro

para mariano
la fuente se quedo con los filtros de 10 micros pero queme los dos 13007 y los queme sin carga (bueno la verdad use unos diodos de menos voltaje para rectificacion terciaria y se pusieron en corto y se quemaron los dos) 
saque dos mas de la seleccion (como 10 pares) y anule esa fuente 
ahora alimento los ventiladores desde la salida de -15v y ahora si todo perfecto arranca casi inmediatamente y regulaba...........
le cambie el preset de "100k (marcaba 83k con el tester) y la reemplaze por una resistencia de 100k y ahora si tengo los +/- 42v y quise probar con carga esperando el corto
le exiji a tal punto que la fuente bajo hasta +/- 29v y no se quemo ni se apago 

te agradezco de antemano por tu apoyo oportuno por ahora voy a empezar a sacar las listas para los componentes pasivos de las fuentes 

ah y por si no lo habia dicho con los filtros a 10 micros a mi se me calientan menos los transistores pero no se a que se debe conociendo tu experiencia en esa prueba 
este mensaje solo es comentando las fallas y sus soluciones si tienen algun problema con la suya no usen estos datos como guia por que podria ser mas peligoso si no saben lo que manejan
y a sus ordenes recuerden que estamos en un foro estamos para el intercambio mutuo de conocimiento

gracias y disculpern si me comi una letra no se que le paso al teclado


----------



## mnicolau

mogolloelectro dijo:


> ah y por si no lo habia dicho con los filtros a 10 micros a mi se me calientan menos los transistores pero no se a que se debe conociendo tu experiencia en esa prueba



Claro, era lo que yo buscaba en mis pruebas. Aumentando ese capacitor la transición entre estados de los TRs de salida es más brusca, por ende más rápida. Mientras más rápida dicha transición, menor calor disipan. Acordate que estando en corte y en saturación es poca la disipación de potencia, pero al pasar de un estado a otro es cuando se hace más importante.
En algún momento libre me dedicaré a probar distintos valores hasta encontrar uno más adecuado y que no presente problemas.

El problema te lo daban los diodos que agregaste por debajo de la placa? A esos te referís?

La caída de tensión que tenés, a cuánta potencia se dió? Y entre qué ramas colocaste la carga? Porque no es nada normal, a menos que la hayas cargado con varios cientos de W. O que hayas colocado la carga entre ambas ramas, ahí no cumple función la realimentación y por eso cae tanto la salida. Cuando se hacen pruebas con cargas fijas en esa SMPS hay que colocarlas entre +V y Gnd.

Saludos


----------



## KarLos!

Hola Mariano

Aquí de nuevo molestando para preguntar si puedo utilizar el integrado BAZ33870416E como reemplazo del TL494, ese CI venia en una fuente ATX, he buscado en internet su datasheet y no lo encuentro tampoco en el soft VRT, tambien para consultar acerca de los diodos dobles tengo varios STPR1020CF que son de 200V a 10A http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/166/477346_DS.pdf

por ultimo de que valor son los condensadores KC472M

Aca la foto de los componentes!

Saludos!


----------



## guille2

Hola eso diodos te andan, podes armar la versión de diodos dobles.
  El capacitar es de 4.7nf x 250v esos se usan generalmente para filtro de red.
  Del integrado no encuentro la data, te recomiendo que compres uno nuevo ya que no son caros, dado el tiempo que invertís en armar la fuente. Ojala se consiga por allá.
  Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

para mariano
la prueba la hize con 4 parlantes de 12" en paralelo con un ampli no ucd (sorenson exprimental audio) que ya sabras de donde lo saque 
es que queria probar en ese ampli si solo podria operar con dos etapas del tl074 para proximas modificaciones (estoy pensando adaptar ese ampli en modo btl) y use unos discos que le exijen bajos de muy baja frecuencia (por debajo de 30 hertz) y asumiedo que el ampli estaba trabajando a 2 ohms y a toda potencia ya sabia que tenia que bajar el voltaje pero queria saber hasta que punto llegaria
a lo otro que se puede deber eso es que no estoy usando el diodo de 8 amperios si no 2 diodos de 3 amperios en paralelo en remplazo de cada uno
el problema que te dije del corto lo ocasione por los diodos de la rectificacion que use pero no la que estaba ahi hay 4 diodos en la foto de los cuales son dos los que yo agregue pero los quite por prueba y al final por error use diodos 1n4148 y por eso se fue a corto no puedo decir que estallo algo por que el fusible se quemo instantáneamente pero ya queda como experiencia 

me toca poner muchas veces para quien va el mensaje por que todavia no me acostumbro a citar los mensajes y cuando quiero hacerlo esta el riesgo de perder lo que ya escribi


----------



## joypl

I'm from Poland so
I do not know Spanish, English know little, but I have a question.

how to rewind this coil



Some tips?
 how many turns, to what current?
 the parameters of the core?
 pattern  to calculate?

I hope you understand me...

Soy de Polonia así que
No se español, se un poco de inglés, pero tengo una pregunta.

¿Como rebobino el inductor de la foto?
¿Alguna pista?
 ¿Cuantas vueltas, a que corriente?
 ¿Las características del núcleo?
 ¿Fórmulas para calcular?

Espero me entiendan...


----------



## mnicolau

joypl dijo:


> I'm from Poland so
> I do not know Spanish, English know little, but I have a question.



Hi, you must wind 25+25 turns with the same wire you use in the transformer secundary. Both wires winding at the same time and in parallel, but the connections are in counterphase (important!).
The core may be the yellow toroid from the output of the ATX.

Regards

Google Traduction (Spanish-Polish)



> Masz likwidacji 25+25 cewki z tego samego kabla użyte w wtórnego transformatora.
> Zarówno zwojami drutu równocześnie i równolegle, ale w przeciwnych połączeń (Uwaga).
> Rdzeń może być żółty toroid wyjść ATX.
> 
> Pozdrowienia


----------



## Diego German

Aqui las fotos de las fuentes de la primera version y de la segunda version ambas totalmente funcionales 

saludos...


----------



## alejandrozama

llevo el 80% de la fuente de 800w, tengo una duda. el octoacoplador que biene en el pdf de mariano es el 4n35 pero en la lista que subio Tacatomon el puso 4N25 pero en la electronica no tenian este ultimo por lo que me dieron el 4n26  me dijieron que eran iguales. 

bueno mi pregunta es, puedo usar el 4n26 por el 4n35????

encontre este datesheet y segun la coneccion interna es igual pero no se interpretar algunos valores por lo que no estoy seguro si puede usar este que yo tengo o preferentemente comprar el 4n35
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/4N26.pdf

gracias de antemano, estare pendiente de las respuestas


----------



## joypl

mnicolau dijo:


> Hi, you must wind 25+25 turns with the same wire you use in the transformer secundary. Both wires winding at the same time and in parallel, but the connections are in counterphase (important!).
> The core may be the yellow toroid from the output of the ATX.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for the answer, but I mean the relationship:
 current and the number of turns
 current> number of turns or current <number of turns

Regards


PS.Once I did other SMPS and there, I had to wind coil on the EI core,
Otherwise when wind coil on the yelow toroid, then did the hot diode or hot core.


----------



## ernestogn

joypl: , the current* is not related* to te number of turns in te coil, is related to the wire section, *core size*, and other parameters.
my english is very very poor


----------



## mnicolau

Bueno veamos el tema del inductor de salida, Marty Brown comenta:








Si se cuenta con las características del toroide, se podría calcular el número de espiras y sino se medirá la inductancia hasta llegar al valor deseado.

Alejandro, te sirve el 4N26.

Saludos


----------



## guille2

Hola diego quedaron muy bien esas fuentes, se nota la dedicación y prolijidad.
  Veo que usaste un núcleo mas grande en la primera, seguramente pasa de 350w. Usaste la cantidad de vueltas recomendadas o las recalculaste?
  Otra cosa que veo es que no usas disipador para los diodos, no Tenés problema con la temperatura?
  Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

guille2 dijo:
			
		

> Hola diego quedaron muy bien esas fuentes, se nota la dedicación y prolijidad.
> Veo que usaste un núcleo mas grande en la primera, seguramente pasa de 350w. Usaste la cantidad de vueltas recomendadas o las recalculaste?
> Otra cosa que veo es que no usas disipador para los diodos, no Tenés problema con la temperatura?


Si la verdad es que me gusta dedicarle tiempo a mi hobby 
Con respecto a la fuente  use un nucleo mas grande este es tipo EE el numero de espiras lo mantuve aumente al doble el numero de cables en paralelo tanto para el primario como para el secundario la tension a la salida es simetrica 46.6 positivos y -46.6  negativos esto en la version2.0 con rectificacion de diodos dobles y estimo que debe llegar a los 400watts, lo de la temperatura de los diodos de salida la verdad es que no tengo problema con estos se mantienen frios a pesar de que la hago trabajar bastante al limite 

En la segunda fuente que es  la primera version publicada por mariano voltajes simetricos 42.3 positivos y -42.3 negativos,  mismos datos numero de espiras cables en paralelo y todo lo demas exepto que por la no disponivilidad de los diodos de salida coloque unos de tres amperios pero lo mas pronto posible y cuando me llegen unos que mande a traer tipo TO220 los cambio por  que con los que la tengo funcionando  en el momento en el que empiezo a  hacerla trabajar mas a la fuente estos calientan bastante .... 

Saludos...


----------



## joypl

*mnicolau*, Great thanks...
This's what I meant.


----------



## alejandrozama

hola que tal pues ya termine la fuente de 800w, pero no he podido hacerla arrancar.

voy a tratar de explicarme y dar la mayor cantidad de datos, para ver si pueden ayudarme.

la fuente yo la quiero con un voltaje de   +/-16    a    +/-36    por lo que mariano me dijo que le quitara una vuelta menos al secundario y bajar los zener de 22 a 15v, (el otro si lo deje en 13v como va), entonces el transformador me quedo 6+6 en el primario (medio primario entre c y d, segundo medio primario entre d y e), el secundario 4+4 (en paralelo ambas ramas), y el terciario 2 espiras (dos terciarios uno en f y g,  y el otro entre k y l) nota: no puse laminas de cobre

bueno la primera vez que la probe hubo un corto en la imagen que subo en el rectangulo verde entre el la pata g del transformador y la pista inferior lo que me trono el 740 de la derecha.

posteriormente cambie el 740 y el ir2110 la probe y esta vez trono el 740 de la izquierda y el ir2110, por lo que opte por cambiar el 740 de la izquierda el sg3525, el 4n35 y el ir2110.

la probe pero no enciende, no hace ningun ruido, no pasa nada, claro la enciendo solo dos o tres segundos.

si alguien sabe por donde debo de empesar a revisar se los agradecria mucho

de antemano gracias y estare pendiente de sus respuestas


----------



## FELIBAR12

Revisaste si esta haciendo buen contacto la placa de control con la placa principal? a mi me paso algo similar, en mi caso no solde la placa de control a la placa principal, la hice  de modo que la pueda desmontar. Si tu la puedes desmontar estaña un poco los pines, a veces no hacen contacto


----------



## alejandrozama

gracias por contestar, no pude consegir el embra de los pines por lo que lo soldo y desoldo a la base principal y si parece estar bien soldado,

la verdad esque he conectado la fuente muy pocos segundos voy a tratar de dejarla trabajar 5 o 10 segundos y ver si algo se calienta, informo en 1/2 hora

Ya la deje conectada unos pocos segundos más y se calienta el tip50 y creo que también la resistencia de 5watts se calentó pero esta ultima muy poquito,

Estuve leyendo en respuestas anteriores y creo que esto era porque la fuente no arrancaba bien 
o estará el tip50 dañado????
Leí esto de que si el tip50 y la resistencia se calentaban eran porque no había arrancado bien la fuente, pero luego es poco difícil o confuso seguirle el hilo a las preguntas y repuestas porque son muchas las personas que preguntan y responden.

Si alguien me podaría ayudar se los agradecería mucho


----------



## alemayol

hola mnicolau necesito tu ayuda armé la fuente pero yo tengo unos problemas (seguro es el trafo) aver si me podes ayudar mis problemas son: 

1-la fuente arranca y se apaga reiteradamente (sin ningun consumo) le puse una r de 33k conectada a la de 6.8k del preset y ahora no se apaga...pero tengo un problema una rama del TRF apenas la enchufo la rama de B- se va a 42 volts y sigue subiendo y la rama del B+ tiene 14 volts y va subiendo NO SE QUE HACER revise todo el circuito y esta bien...se que lo puedo arreglar pero quiero preguntarte esto 

2-la fuente la necesito para un amplificador stereo 200w por canal con mosfets 
(se aguantara stereo 400w?)aca te dejo el diagrama!!

3-lo que mas me interesa es si soportara este AMPLI en 8 ohms 200W-RMS-...acordate STEREO
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/

4-los transistores que le puse a la fuente son:
C-3552 150w 12A 
los E-13007 creo que tienen 90w 8A.
dejo fotos de la fuente y el ampli...


----------



## mnicolau

Alejandro, no usaste una lámpara serie para las pruebas?? es totalmente fundamental arrancarla por primera vez con la serie, sino puede pasar lo que pasó... Ahora vas a tener que verificar todos los componentes, TIP50, mosfet de la derecha, revisar si hay tensión en luego del filtrado de línea (aprox 300[VDC]), zener de arranque, etc...

alemayol, bienvenido al foro.
Por qué no armaste el pcb? ibas a tardar menos que armando la fuente en esas placas universales.

No distingo muy bien la etapa de salida que armaste. No veo inductor de salida, lo agregaste? ah parecería haber un núcleo... están en contrafase los devanados (muy importante y de no estarlo, justificaría tu tensión desbalanceada)?
Otra, 2 diodos usaste? qué configuración es? qué diodos son?

2- Tené en cuenta que esa potencia es la útil de salida del amplificador, que es aproximadamente el 65% de la potencia que consume. Esto quiere decir que para entregar 200[W] ese amplificador está consumiendo aprox 300[W], con lo cual necesitarías unos 600[W] para poder alimentar ambos amplificadores y sacarles todo el jugo.

Vas a poder usar esta fuente para alimentar ambos amplis, pero no esperes sacar mucho más de 100[W] por canal.

PD: por ahora no te puedo aconsejar mucho más porque no sé cómo estará ese pcb armado... 

Saludos


----------



## alemayol

aca te muestro la salida... la FUENTE ARRANCA pero salidas desbalanceadas y creo q*UE* nada de amperaje 
los diodos son los rectificadores C25m de una potencia de auto 

te dejo link para que veas las caracteristicas del los rectificadores 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/C/2/5/M/C25M.shtml

EN LA FUENTE TIENEN ENCAPSULADO TO220
y tienen 2 diodos internos tal cual como los reguladores de pc 
(2 diodos en encapsulado de transistor)

no tengo idea como usar el pcb que hai que imprimirlo?


----------



## mnicolau

Tenés dos grandes problemas entonces...

1º no tenés inductor de salida, por eso las tensiones desbalanceadas. Es fundamental usarlo.

2º no podés poner cualquier diodo ahí en las salidas, deben ser diodos rápidos (por lo menos) y esos son diodos comunes para un máximo de 60[Hz]. En esa fuente se rectifica una onda de unos 80000[Hz], es un gran problema ese...

PD: si, el PCB se imprime tal cual y se transfiere mediante el método de la plancha, usá el buscador y vas a encontrar una gran cantidad de tutoriales para hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## alemayol

okey ahora me pongo a trabajar en eso muchas gracias cualquier cosa te aviso aver que paso ! 
sos un buen loco sabelo! sos el unico q*UE* conosco q*UE* contesta tan rapido  
una pregunta mas la alimentacion del tl 494 ES LA QUE SALE DEL LM7815 no? 
se lo puedo alimentar con 15 volts que no salgan del TRF ? osea una fuente de 15 volts aparte?


----------



## mnicolau

Jaj todo culpa del celu que me descarga los mails con las notificaciones de respuesta 

Así es.. se alimenta desde ahí y podés usar una fuente aparte si querés, pero tenés que unir las masas de esa fuente externa con la masa de salida de esta fuente.


----------



## alemayol

sisi obiamente eh echo mas de 100 amplificadores se algo jaja muy poco en el tema de frecuencias etc, pero en el tema de las conecciones no le erro!! bueno voy a trabajar en esta fuente lo*QU*illa te aviso! gracias por contestar 
Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com!!! tengo algunos circuitos que capas te interesan contactate conmigo  HASTA DESPUES MARIANO ABRAZO !!


----------



## alejandrozama

no utile la lampara serie

lei algo de la lampara serie, pero no entiendo, que es "una lampara serie"???? que caracteristicas tiene la lampara serie?? o donde la compro??

mañana temprano reviso los componentes que me dices voy a checar los mosfet, el tip50 y los zener tengo que checar el de 13v o los de 15v??? checare todo, de ser que todo este bien solo necesitaria arrancarla con la lampara serie verdad.

bueno gracias mariano y estare pendiente de tu respuesta


----------



## KarLos!

alejandrozama dijo:


> no utile la lampara serie
> 
> lei algo de la lampara serie, pero no entiendo, que es "una lampara serie"???? que caracteristicas tiene la lampara serie?? o donde la compro??



alejandrozama la lampara en serie es algo como la imagen que adjunto, hay donde dice " aquí se conecta el TV" pues hay conectas la fuente

Saludos!


----------



## alejandrozama

gracias karlos, ahora tengo una especie de dejavu del maestro explicandome esto, chale todo por no poner atencion en clases.

probe la fuente con la lampara serie, y al encender la fuente el foco enciende pero casi al instante se atenua hasta apagarse, no dura prendido ni 2 segundos. 

voy a probar los componentes que mariano dijo,

si a alguien le  a pasado esto y tiene una idea de por donde debo de empezar a checar, se los agradeceria mucho.




otro dato: despues del filtrado si hay 300v (294)


----------



## alemayol

creo que para una fuente con transistores de 70w una lampara de 200w se los va a poner en corto igual !! yo con esta fuente estoy trabajando con una de 40 o 60w


----------



## alejandrozama

el foco que use es de 75w


mosfet dañano, procedo al cambio 

gracias a todos por sus respuestas,y mas tarde posteo,


----------



## alemayol

mariano aca te muestro el circuito pwm alimentado con 12volts !!


----------



## mnicolau

alemayol dijo:


> mariano aca te muestro el circuito pwm alimentado con 12volts !!



Muy bueno Ale , ya falta la implementación en la otra fuente y a alimentar amplificadores...

PD: la lámpara serie no tiene que ser tan grande como en ese esquema, hasta 75[W] aprox...

Saludos


----------



## alejandrozama

bueno pues revise casi todos los elementos, solo encontre un mosfet que estaba mal, procedi a cambiarlo pero de una vez tambien cambie el ir2110 y el sg3525 (ya no queria errores) limpie con tines y revise cuidadosamente.

ya arranco, buena simetria.

bueno tengo dos ultimas dudas, al encenderla con la lampara en serie (foco de 75w) la lampara enciende un poco pero se atenua hasta  apagarse todo esto en un segundo al momento de prenderla. esto es normal???? ya puedo quitar la lampara serie???

otra duda puedo girar el preset cuando la fuente esta encendida????

disculpen que pregunte tanto pero ya no quisiera quemar ningun componente ya que ando sin mucho dinero.

otra duda, se escucha un shssss pero muy quedito apenas se escucha y esto solo por 1 segundo, esto al apagar la fuente (me imagino mientras se decargan los capacitores porque este ruido va de mas a menos al apagar la fuente, ) creo que es porque el transformador tenia gap lo lije con mucho cuidado pero el resultado final no fue tan bueno como pensaba (lo pege con unas gotitas de cola-loka y ya no pude despegarlo. un transformador asi que problemas podria traerme??? 

en relidad estoy en busca de uno sin gap pero dije "por mientras"

de antemano gracias a todos, y estare pendiente de sus respuestas

adjunto imagen, y subo video a megaupload para que aprecien mejor lo que les digo por si no me exprese bien


----------



## alemayol

si ale es normal ya lo podes sacar. y si lo podes ajustar ensendida solo pensa esto  si esta apagada y la queres ajustar a 30- y 30+ como haces? ;P


----------



## mnicolau

alejandrozama dijo:


> bueno pues revise casi todos los elementos, solo encontre un mosfet que estaba mal, procedi a cambiarlo pero de una vez tambien cambie el ir2110 y el sg3525 (ya no queria errores) limpie con tines y revise cuidadosamente.
> 
> ya arranco, buena simetria.



Muy bien... pero todavía no podés quitar la serie.
Lo de la lámpara al inicio es totalmente normal y podés girar el preset mientras está encendida sin problemas.

Antes de quitar la serie tenés que asegurarte que enciende y se alimenta por sí misma. Medí la tensión de salida del 7815 auxiliar, debe ser 15[V] clavados y el TIP50 no debe calentar nada (si medís al tacto, hacelo con la fuente apagada!).
Luego de asegurar esto, probá algo de carga en la fuente, conectá un ampli y mirá cómo se comporta al subir un poco el volumen, si todo está correcto (vas a notar la serie iluminar con los picos de consumo, es normal), listo para quitar la serie.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrozama

mariano ya cheque lo que me d¡jiste, en los voltajes fijos te explico primero de una rama y luego de la otra para no revolvernos,

rama positiva tengo 14.5v muevo el preset y al subir no pasa nada se mantiene, pero al bajar se baja un poco en un pequeño instante pero rapidamente se recupera nuevamente a 14.5v

rama negativa en la mitad del preset 14.9v muevo el preset hacia arriba y el voltaje se mantiene en 14.9v, al bajar el preset el voltaje cae (casi al llegar al mino voltaje) el voltaje en esta rama se queda en  8v o 10v mas o menos.

el tip50 y la resistencia de 5w se calienta un poco
es obio que no esta arrancando bien y ya no probe con el ampli

en rama principal el voltaje me quedo de +/-15.9v a +/-32.5v simetria perfecta

nota: bobine primero un terciario y luego el otro , esto por el tipo de base vertical de mi transformador (no se que tanto influta esto)

que tendre que revisar????


----------



## mnicolau

alejandrozama dijo:


> que tendre que revisar????



Por lo que comentás me parece que tu fuente sí ha arrancado correctamente.
Yo me refería a revisar la tensión en este punto:



Hacé lo siguiente: quitá la serie, arrancá la fuente y medí la tensión en el punto que te comenté antes (debería ser 15[V]), dejala encendida unos 10 segundos. Apagá la fuente y tocá el tip50, si está apenas tibio y la tensión era de 15[V] ya estaría lista tu fuente.

PD: hacelo con el preset a la mitad del recorrido. 

Saludos


----------



## alejandrozama

cheque el voltaje en el punto que me dices, me dio 12.6v (co n el preset a la mitad) al subir el preset el voltaje sube a 13.4, al bajar el preset el voltaje cae a 11v.

probe con el ampli, se escucha un tip tip tip y eso con la musica muy baja, al tratar de aumentar el volumen se escucha mas  agudo el tip tip tip y la lampara serie enciende un poco

el tip50 y la resistencia entibian (no se calientan demasiado, bueno no la deje mucho tiempo conectada no me dio confianza ese ruido)

el ampli con el que lo probe es uno que trae dos tda2040 se alimenta con +/-16v

que tendra mal??? le quito la lampara serie????


----------



## mnicolau

Acabo de ver tu último post Alejandro, tuviste alguna novedad? Hiciste la prueba que te comenté en el post anterior *sin *la lámpara serie? (hacé la prueba sin carga).

Saludos


----------



## alemayol

bueno mariano aca te muestro un poco como QUEDO  decime que te parese!! 
transistores de entrada c3552 x2 150w c/u
gnd del tl494 (no del punto medio asi no tira desbalanceado!)


----------



## alejandrozama

hice la prueba mariano,

quite la lampara medi en el punto que me señalaste y me da 12.1 a 12.8 el valor se mueve en ese rango, el tip50 no se calento solo se entibio,

cual seria el siguiente paso??? disculpen por preguntar tanto pero creo que es preferible ser cauteloso


oye mariano, voy a pausar momentaneamente las pruebas de la fuenta ya que voy a tratar de conseguir otro transformador porque el bobinado que le hice a este no es de lo mejor, mas  aparte mis necesidades cambiaron y voy a realizar la fuente con los valores originales de +/-25 a +/- 45.

ahora que consiga otro nucleo realizare las pruebas denuevo y si llego a tener otro problema pues aqui me tendran de pregunton denuevo,

gracias a todos y en especial a mariano por su atencion.

posdata: ya comence la realizacion de la fuente compacta 2 (no soy una persona que se rinda tan facilmente y la electronica se a convertido en un hobby


----------



## gusvio

hola puedo usar diodos pr1003 de 200v 1a por los fr104


----------



## guille2

Si te andan como reemplazo, en el único caso que no podes reemplazar es en los que van en paralelo a los mje13007, necesitas diodos de de mas de 400v.
  sacalos de las fuentes de pc 
  Saludos


----------



## gusvio

gracias guille por la respuesta, quisiera que me saquen de una duda mas por lo que entendi despues de leer el post es que se pueden utilizar capacitores de 220 uf ya q estan mas que sobrados, es correcto o mejor utilizar de 470 uf ,es que se me dificulta encontrar de 330 uf


----------



## mnicolau

gusvio dijo:


> gracias guille por la respuesta, quisiera que me saquen de una duda mas por lo que entendi despues de leer el post es que se pueden utilizar capacitores de 220 uf ya q estan mas que sobrados, es correcto o mejor utilizar de 470 uf ,es que se me dificulta encontrar de 330 uf



Mientras más capacidad, mejor... Si conseguís de 470[uF] usá esos.

Saludos


----------



## electrodin

hola a todos, al fin pude darme tiempo para terminar esta fuentecita half bridge 2.0,
   gracias mnicolau, quedó muy bien, le hice unos cambios al circuito impreso para que la fuente no supere los 4cm de alto.






aqui midiendo el voltaje de salida, y mi lampara serie je je





mnicolau, muchas gracias por compartir tus conocimientos con todos nosotros, 
    he aprendido mucho gracias a tus aportes


----------



## ernestogn

Que bien que te quedo.! . con que le hiciste la impresión del lado de los componentes?


----------



## mnicolau

electrodin dijo:


> hola a todos, al fin pude darme tiempo para terminar esta fuentecita half bridge 2.0,



Te felicito compañero, quedó muy bien esa SMPS, a disfrutarla 

Probaste con carga ya?

PD: Modificando sólo la placa de control ya podías bajar de 4[cm] y te evitabas el trabajo de modificar todo el resto. Una buena opción era armar la placa de control con componentes SMD, ahí seguro bajaba de 4 [cm].

Saludos


----------



## electrodin

ernetogn, gracias. el lado de los componentes lo hice por serigrafia.

mnicolau, si utilicé algunos componentes smd, pero aquí es dificil conseguirlos, asi que solo cuento con los que puedo reciclar de otras tarjetas y pues no coseguí todos.

¿trabajo?... no, si no es trabajo ¡¡ es un placer !!

aun no lo he probado a full carga(el ampli que tenia lo vendí), pero estoy pensando hacer un reostato con las resistencias que se usan en hornillas electricas como esta:





desenrrollándolas y enrrollándolas en un tubo  de cerámica. esta tiene 45ohm, por 1A me daría 45watts a 45v. y de ahí con un contacto deslizable hacia menor resistencia


----------



## gusvio

hola tengo una duda  despues de desarmar muchas fuentes de pc hay algunas q solo tienen un puente rectificador de 2amperes sirve para este proyecto la compacta 2.0 o de q amperaje debo de buscar


----------



## Tacatomon

gusvio dijo:


> hola tengo una duda  despues de desarmar muchas fuentes de pc hay algunas q solo tienen un puente rectificador de 2amperes sirve para este proyecto la compacta 2.0 o de q amperaje debo de buscar



Un puente rectificador de 6A para arriba va bien, de preferencia >400VAC


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Hace tiempo arme la version 2.0, ahorita la estoy probando con el UCD de ejtagle 200WRms (version 1.1 mosfet p y n) sin embargo despues de cierta potencia que le exijo al amplificador y la fuente (no pasa de 150 W) la realimentacion no funciona de manera adecuada llegan a caerse 11V por rama (de tenerlo a +-44 llega hasta +-33), alguna idea de que pueda estar influyendo o es normal tanta caida te tension??.

saludos


----------



## gusvio

para la construccion del transformador principal se puede usar otros tipo de diametro de cobre esmaltado que sumados en total den la seccion requerida de 6 awg 29? y estos deben estar trensados o puedo ponerlos en paralelo


----------



## Diego German

gusvio dijo:
			
		

> para la construccion del transformador principal se puede usar otros tipo de diametro de cobre esmaltado que sumados en total den la seccion requerida de 6 awg 29? y estos deben estar trensados o puedo ponerlos en paralelo



Si siempre y cuando sean de menor diámetro que los que recomienda Mariano, deben estar en paralelo o también trenzados pero en paralelo...

saludos...


----------



## mogolloelectro

a mi me asa lo mismo con la fuente de mariano en la version 2.0 
yo lo cargue con 4 parlantes de 12 pulgadas en la etapa no ucd de ejtagle (sorenson exprimental) suena de maravilla pero al medir voltaje es casi increible que siga sonando 
en reposo la fuente posee +/-44v y con lo maximo que le exiji bajo a +/-29v pense y me prepare ara el estallido de los componentes pero eso no ocurrio (no pongo en duda la gran calidad de esta fuente)


----------



## mnicolau

Gente, una de las cosas que queda por calcular en la compacta es la red de compensación de la realimentación, para que se comporte adecuadamente ante las variaciones de carga y transistores de salida. 
Es una parte muy importante en una SMPS y será el próximo punto a mejorar... por ahora me es imposible dedicarle tiempo a eso, pero si alguien se quiere ir adelantando y dando una mano, a leer el Appendix B del libro de Marty Brown.

La idea es, si es posible, modificar la realimentación para incorporar una compensación del tipo "2-Pole-2-Zero", la cual reúne las mejores características para esta SMPS del tipo forward y con control "voltage-mode".

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Hola Mariano! Como andamos che? Tanto tiempo!

La verdad no puedo creer lo que sos. Tus aportes son geniales. Voy a ver si este puede ser uno mas de mi prueba.

Te queria consultar dos cositas sobre la SMPS Compacta 2.0: 
*El transformador chiquito de la entrada de linea, se saca tal cual de una fuente de PC o lo tuviste que modificar?
*Se aguanta bien 2 Amplificadores Rotel (el tullo) Para que me largue unos 90watt cada uno?

Por ahora, esas dos cuestiones. Como verás, si se me presenta la posibilidad de hacer esta y funciona, armo el Rotel.

Hasta aca, Muchisimas gracias por todo y especialmente por compartirlo.

Un Saludo!


----------



## juanpapapa

Hola Mnicolau, estoy en proceso de fabricar la fuente de 800 w, y estoy viendo el zip: SMPS Half-Bridge 800W.zip. En la descripción encuentro un transformador con un primario un secundario y un terciario,... al primario y secundario los identifico bien, son los que van entre los bornes c-e y h-j respectivamente, al terciario no lo encuentro, y veo 2 arrollamientos entre los bornes f-g y K-l, no se como están construidos. también encuentro otro transformado o inductor cuyo primario creo que está entre los bornes m-n y el secundario entre los o-p, tampoco encuentro la descripción de este inductor,... si existe una breve descripción de los inductores de entrada y salida. 
Espero que esta consulta no te complique,...
espero tu respuesta


----------



## mnicolau

mariano22 dijo:


> Hola Mariano! Como andamos che? Tanto tiempo!
> 
> Te queria consultar dos cositas sobre la SMPS Compacta 2.0:
> *El transformador chiquito de la entrada de linea, se saca tal cual de una fuente de PC o lo tuviste que modificar?
> *Se aguanta bien 2 Amplificadores Rotel (el tullo) Para que me largue unos 90watt cada uno?



Tocayo! Bien por acá! Estudiando bastante estos días... vos?

* Si, ese componente se utiliza tal cual lo sacás; no se modifica.
* Si, se los banca sin problemas a los 2 Rotel. Yo tengo un ampli armado así, un par de Rotel y la compacta 2.0.

Juanpapapa, los terciarios son esos 2, el que va entre f-g y el que va entre k-l. Ambos de 2 espiras. 
El otro inductor que comentás es el de protección contra cortos (fijate que el primario del mismo está en serie con el primario del trafo principal); en el .txt tenés las características del mismo. El primario es m-n y el secundario o-p.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

mnicolau dijo:


> Tocayo! Bien por acá! Estudiando bastante estos días... vos?


Me alegro! yo por ahora terminando de descansar pero a punto de volver a empezar a rendir.




mnicolau dijo:


> * Si, ese componente se utiliza tal cual lo sacás; no se modifica.
> * Si, se los banca sin problemas a los 2 Rotel. Yo tengo un ampli armado así, un par de Rotel y la compacta 2.0.
> 
> Saludos


Impecable! Ahora que veo, lo que yo tenia pensado antes hacer, es tal cual como vos tenes el rotel. Vamos a ver que tal me sale.
Tus proyectos me facinan. Jaja.
Hoy arranco a juntar los componentes necesarios e imprimir los .zip para tenerlos a mano siempre.

Te mando un saludo y gracias por responder!


----------



## guille2

Hola, ayer termine de montar la fuente compacta 2.0 rectificadores dobles, tuve algunos problemas al principio porque no arrancaba todas las veces y resultaron ser los c945, eso que los recicle de una fuente que andaba.

  En esta fuente casi todo es reciclado, los diodos son los f12c20 y use el DBL494 de Daewoo.
  Le cambie la resistencia de 6.8k que va al preset por una de 27k para que pudiera llegar a los 48v. También tuve que cambiar el capacitor del snubber del primario por uno de 330pf por el recalentamiento de la resistencia. (lo pongo como dato para futuras actualizaciones) 

  Lo que calienta mucho son las resistencias de 2.7k de las salidas, sobre todo cuando esta en 48v estoy pensando en cambiarlas por unas de  3.3 k o 4.7k para bajar la disipación, que les parece?


----------



## mnicolau

Muy bien esa fuente Guille 

Posts atrás comenté el hecho de bajar el cap de la snubber a 470[pf] para bajar el calentamiento de la R de 100[Ohm], ya está agregado el cambio para una futura 3.0.

Claro que van a calentar las resistencias de 2,7[KΩ] ya que a esa tensión disipan cerca de 1[W]. Podrías colocar una R de 2[W] ó subir a 3,9[KΩ] y 1[W].

Por qué colocaste ese disipador a los reguladores terciarios? Calentaban demasiado? Si es así medí la tensión antes de ellos, debe ser bastante alta, se soluciona sacando espiras en el terciario y así evitás tanta disipación en esos reguladores y de paso te permite agregar los 2 capacitores de salida que te faltan.

Qué tal se comporta la fuente con ese amplificador? No varía la tensión en la rama negativa?

Saludos


----------



## juanpapapa

Hola devuelta Mnicolau, tenes razón,... entonces el que me falta es el inductor de entrada,... es igual al de salida?


----------



## guille2

Hola mariano que buena noticia que estés haciendo la 3.0

  Les pongo el disipador por seguridad nomás, ayer le agregue 1 vuelta mas al terciario porque le costaba arrancar, y ahora tengo 25v antes del regulador, por eso le voy a sacar nomás esa vuelta, ya que era otro el problema. 

  Los cap de salida son de 2200mf x50v, que son los que tenia. Mas adelante le voy comprar los otros. 
  Le voy a poner las resistencias de 3.9k x 2w.
  Todavía no la probé a máxima potencia, tengo que subirle la ganancia al ampli porque la salida de la PC no le alcanza. Ni bien haga la prueba les comento como fue.

  Saludos.


----------



## mariano22

Buenas! Tengo por este momento unas cuestiones mientras estoy buscando los componentes en un par de fuentes:

*Para los capacitores de linea (los de 330uf 200v) consegui de 560uf por 200v... andarian bien? Porque escuche que aumentarlos un poco vendria mejor, cuando la fuente se utilizaria para amplificadores.
*Los capacitores de 2,2 nf 1kv... se pueden reemplazar por unos de 4,7 nf 2kv(son los celestitos, su nomeclatura dice 472)?
*Que es el NTC? que va luego del fusible.
*Cuales son los diodos rapidos que se usan? alguno en especial?
*Puente rectificador usaré el KBL06 (no el 10 como indica el pcb) pero que es de 4 amperes igual
*El switch de 220v/110v como trabaja? Para 220v no tiene que conducir? (estado abierto).

Bueno espero no ser pesado, pero sepan que arranque de una con esto y me esta llendo muy bien, porque consegui la mayoria de las cosas. Hasta los MJE13007 que lo tenia por ai. 12$ que me ahorré.

Un saludo y gracias a todos!


----------



## mnicolau

mariano22 dijo:


> *Para los capacitores de linea (los de 330uf 200v) consegui de 560uf por 200v... andarian bien? Porque escuche que aumentarlos un poco vendria mejor, cuando la fuente se utilizaria para amplificadores.
> *Los capacitores de 2,2 nf 1kv... se pueden reemplazar por unos de 4,7 nf 2kv(son los celestitos, su nomeclatura dice 472)?
> *Que es el NTC? que va luego del fusible.
> *Cuales son los diodos rapidos que se usan? alguno en especial?
> *Puente rectificador usaré el KBL06 (no el 10 como indica el pcb) pero que es de 4 amperes igual
> *El switch de 220v/110v como trabaja? Para 220v no tiene que conducir? (estado abierto).



Buenas

* Así es, mientras más, mejor.
* Te sirven perfectamente los 472.
* NTC: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTC, en la fuente de PC vas a encontrar uno.
* Los diodos rápidos del secundario pueden ser MUR840 o cualquier diodo rápido (mucho mejor si es ultrarápido), de por lo menos 6[A] y 400[V]. Los del terciario pueden ser UF4007 (ultrarápidos de 1[A]).
* El KBL06 te sirve sin problemas.
* El switch debe estar abierto para trabajar con 220[VAC]. Sólo lo puentean aquellos que dispongan de 110[VAC] en la línea.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Impecable!! Muchas gracias mariano! Ahora voy a terminar de acomodar lo que me falta y voy a comprar todo. Cualquier otra cosultita te pregunto.

Gracias por tu disponibilidad y tiempo!

Un saludo!

PD: como hiciste para ver el diametro del alambre? yo no tengo ninguna herramienta para saberlo.


----------



## juanpapapa

Hola no quiero ser molesto,... pero estuve revisando todo el post para ver cómo hacer el filtro de entrada y no logre ninguna respuesta,... realmente me estoy quemando la cabeza,... Mariano si tenes alguna idea de como hacerlo decime... Encontré que si el toroide es amarillo quiere decir que es de polvo de hierro y no sirve,.. si es negro dice algo? por otro lado cómo calculo la inductancia de estos inductores con dos bobinas?


----------



## Holas

M... a ver si puedo con esto... un calibre , se puede usar?


----------



## mnicolau

Juanpapapa, nunca fue calculado el inductor de entrada, si podés conseguir uno ya armado mejor, ya que hay que tener cuidado al armarlo, dejar separación física entre los devanados, etc. Prefiero que utilicen un filtro comercial o alguno reciclado en lugar de armar ese componente.

Se puede armar sobre un toroide amarillo de polvo de hierro, pero se necesitarían muchas espiras para lograr la inductancia necesaria. Es más práctico armarlo sobre un núcleo de ferrite.

Mariano, con un calibre podés medir el alambre y sino lo comprás del diámetro necesario. 

Saludos


----------



## juanpapapa

gracias Mariano, una cosita más,... cómo se pide comercialmente?


----------



## mnicolau

juanpapapa dijo:


> gracias Mariano, una cosita más,... cómo se pide comercialmente?



La verdad que nunca compré uno... siempre lo reciclé. Es el inductor de entrada en "modo común" (ya que ambos devanados se encuentran sobre el mismo núcleo) del filtro EMI. 

Te dejo unos ejemplos de ebay para que te orientes, unos lindos filtros de 6[A] (en esta smps no hace falta que sean tan grandes).

http://cgi.ebay.com/Common-Mode-EMI...849?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item19c115e0a1

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pulse-PE-62913-...ultDomain_0&hash=item3350be2796#ht_1378wt_905

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Buenas! sumo un par de cuestiones que se han sumado por ahora:
*cual es el voltage maximo que trabaja el transformador principal?
*el trafo mide mas o menos 2,5 cm de alto? decia que era EI33. 
*La capa aislante para el transformador, puede ser cinta aisladora? comun o tiene que ser de alta temperatura?
***Los capacitores de 1000uf de cuantos volts tienen que ser? 50v?
*En el bloc de notas* no entendi exactamente lo remarcado con negro:

Construcción del Trafo:
-----------------------

- Medio Primario entre "m" y "n".
- Capa de aislante *con lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar, así no forma una espira*), soldarla en "P". _(con un cable? de la lamina a "p"?)_
------------------------------------
Inductor de salida:
-------------------

Toroide de polvo de hierro *- 40 + 40 espiras.* _(40 vueltas cada bobina?)_
Se arman ambas ramas a la vez y *se conectan en contra-fase (importantE!)*

_Les pido sinceras disculpas si pregunto mucho... quiero hacer bien las cosas y sin dudas.. es mi primer fuente SMPS y si se puede, quiero evitar inconvenientes._

_*Les doy muchisimas gracias por toda esta ayuda... la verdad las fuentes de todos estan geniales!*_

_un saludo a todos!_

_PD: mañana falta pasar la placa por el acido y esta lista. El planchado quedo *Exelente.*_


----------



## tatajara

Hola foreros
Tengo una pregunta:
Voy a realizar la smps de 800w, pero leí por ahí que se le pueden sacar hasta 42v, que reformas le tendría que hacer para obtener 40v??

Estoy buscando por qué no consigo el núcleo ee42/21/15, hay otros para usar?, que características debo tener en cuenta para elegir un núcleo que no sea el mencionado en el pdf?

Saludos y gracias, especialmente a mariano por su gran aporte y predisposición a ayudar 
tatajara


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@ @tatajara

No necesitas hacer reformas al trafo tal cual bobinalo como explica mariano en el txt, solo te toca configurar el preset de la placa de control para que te entregue la fuente los +-40V que necesitas, lo del nuecleo trata de conseguir uno con la misma seccion efectiva que el EE42/21/15 si es que pretendes obtener los 800W

saludos


----------



## tatajara

Hola dragoblaztr 
Mira eso del preset no lo sabía 
Y lo del nucleo, si pretendo obtener 800w porque mi idea es alimentar el amplificador ucd de ejetable me parece que es, cosa de obtener unos 200w 

Saludos


----------



## K2sistemasNET

Hola a todos. He estado viendo las formulas para calcular las espiras de los nucleos y he querido contribuir a este foro con un pequeño programa para calcularlos directamente. 



El software funciona directamente en Windows Vista o Windows 7 (32 o 64) Para otros sitemas es nesesario descargar el framework:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/es-es/details.aspx?FamilyID=0a391abd-25c1-4fc0-919f-b21f31ab88b7

El programa esta abierto a cualquier sugerencia.


Tengo tambien algunas dudas:

¿Las formulas para calcular las espiras mostradas en este foro sirven para calcular otros tipos de fuentes como Push-Full o FlyBack?

¿Como calculo el area o diámetro del hilo que tengo que utilizar? Por que imagino que dependera, a parte de la intensidad, de la frecuencia entre otras cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## Fernando123

hola, que tal companheros. Hoy empese a armar mi segunda fuente, voy a armar la 2.0 adjunto foto de la pcb.
http://img231.imageshack.us/i/abcd0013tz.jpg/

Tengo una pequeña duda, me gustaria de saber si puedo eliminar los reguladores de 15v ya que no voy a utilizar esta linea?

un saludo a todos.


----------



## mariano22

Los 7x15 si se pueden sacar... no te hagas drama.

Quien tenga experiencia de la SMPS 2.0 y me pueda contestar lo preguntado en el post 1248 le daria muchisimas gracias... porque ya empezé a armar la fuente y tengo varias dudas...

un saludo


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@ @mariano22



> Buenas! sumo un par de cuestiones que se han sumado por ahora:
> *cual es el voltage maximo que trabaja el transformador principal?
> *el trafo mide mas o menos 2,5 cm de alto? decia que era EI33.
> *La capa aislante para el transformador, puede ser cinta aisladora? comun o tiene que ser de alta temperatura?
> ***Los capacitores de 1000uf de cuantos volts tienen que ser? 50v?
> *En el bloc de notas* no entendi exactamente lo remarcado con negro:
> 
> Construcción del Trafo:
> -----------------------
> 
> - Medio Primario entre "m" y "n".
> - Capa de aislante *con lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar, así no forma una espira*), soldarla en "P". _(con un cable? de la lamina a "p"?)_
> ------------------------------------
> Inductor de salida:
> -------------------
> 
> Toroide de polvo de hierro *- 40 + 40 espiras.* _(40 vueltas cada bobina?)_
> Se arman ambas ramas a la vez y *se conectan en contra-fase (importantE!)*
> 
> _Les pido sinceras disculpas si  pregunto mucho... quiero hacer bien las cosas y sin dudas.. es mi  primer fuente SMPS y si se puede, quiero evitar inconvenientes._
> 
> _*Les doy muchisimas gracias por toda esta ayuda... la verdad las fuentes de todos estan geniales!*_
> 
> _un saludo a todos!_
> 
> _PD: mañana falta pasar la placa por el acido y esta lista. El planchado quedo *Exelente.*_



1. La tension maxima de salida del trafo va en funcion de las espiras que bobines en el secundario (aprox 4V por espira por rama) asi tal cual con 11+11 obtengo +-44V.

2. Si el trafo lo sacaste de fuente de PC y estaba marcado como EI33 te sirve.

3. Puede ser aislante de pvc (la normal), para empapelar (masking tape) o incluso el autor recomienda la de teflon (que se usa en plomeria para sellar roscas), si consigues la de alta temperatura queda mejor pero no es indispensable.

4. Los capacitores son de 1000uF @  la tension que bobines el trafo +20% de seguridad o el valor mas cercano redondeado hacia arriba. (si vas a bobinar 11+11 espiras metes de 50V).

Lo de la lamina de cobre ya que pusiste la capa de aislar haces 3/4 de espira con la lamina de cobre y soldas en el pad correspondiente soldando en la lamina el otro extremo del cable.

Lo del inductor de salida si son 40 vueltas de cada bobina (lo importante es que las espiras las hagas al mismo tiempo).

La conexion en contra fase ya la explicaron post atras dale una leida al tema.

saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Código:
	

Lo de la lamina de cobre ya que pusiste la capa de aislar haces 3/4 de espira con la lamina de cobre y soldas en el pad correspondiente soldando en la lamina el otro extremo del cable.


ojo que una sola de las puntas de la lamina va soldad a P la otra queda libre ,sino se forma una espira en corto circuito a la que se estarian induciendo 4V y toda la corriente , por lo menos eso entendi yo.


----------



## Fernando123

Hola, termine de armar la fuente. lo unico es que no quiere arancar. en la salida terciaria obtengo 4.2 voltio, solo aranca con fuente externa. alguna idea de porque no quiere arancar?.
saludo a todos.


----------



## mnicolau

Fernando123 dijo:


> Hola, termine de armar la fuente. lo unico es que no quiere arancar. en la salida terciaria obtengo 4.2 voltio, solo aranca con fuente externa. alguna idea de porque no quiere arancar?.
> saludo a todos.



Nunca va a arrancar si no tiene los reguladores terciarios, la placa controladora se alimenta desde ahí...

Saludos


----------



## Fernando123

tengo un jumper en lugar del regulador.

edit. ya logre hacer la fuente  funcionar.
saludos.


----------



## engmarcos5

Olá, mnicolau.

Sou do Brasil e ha muito acompanho esse forum muito bom.
Também quero parabeniza-lo pela colaboração que dá ao forum e também por seus projetos.

Pretendo montar sua fonte de 800W ( 210Khz )...

Só tenho duas duvidas :
- Para aumentar a tensão de saída, há que aumentar o numero de espiras no trafo e, alterar o valor dos zeners ? Preciso de uns 65+65Volts.
- Você tem ideia de quantos watts a fonte dissipa em calor ? Tenho visto o pessoal usar pequenas plaquetas de aluminio...

Grato


----------



## awaps

Hola a todos y Gracias a Mariano por tan lindo aporte.
Eh leido el post entero y no encuentro la solucion.
En ambos reguladores LM7812 y LM7912 obtengo 0,5 y -0,5 con lampara en serie de 75w.
Si alguien le ah sucedido esto por favor si me podria brindar su ayuda. Desde ya muchas gracias y perdon por las molestias.


----------



## Diego German

Revisa que el bobinado terciario no este en contra fase..... tambien verifica que los valores de RT CT sean los indicados ..

saludos...


----------



## awaps

Ahora arranco. Muchas Gracias por tu respuesta Diego German.
El problema era el inductor de salida. No lo conecte en contrafase.
El problema ahora es que a la salida de los reguladores me marca 2.5v y -3v.
Y en las salidas obtengo +/-15v.
Seguire investigando. ya es un adelanto. Gracias.


----------



## awaps

Si tengo en las salidas 30v de alterna y cuando cambio el multimetro a continua obtengo +/-15v de continua. Quepuede estar pasando?...


----------



## K2sistemasNET

Hola a todos. 

Sabe alguien si la formula para calcular las espiras sibe tambien para FlyBack o Push-Pull???

Es verdad que tienen que tener los bobinados primario y secundario la misma inductancia??


----------



## mnicolau

Hola K2, Las fórmulas se dividen por un lado para Flyback y por otro lado para Forward, dentro de las últimas están las push-pull, half-bridge, etc.

Así que las fórmulas para las half-bridge van a ser las mismas que para la push-pull, pueden cambiar algunos factores nada más.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrozama

hola que tal, pues arme la fuente compacta 2 y la probé con la lámpara serie y me funciona a la primera, la prendí y apague como 4 veces en lapsos como de 3 min, solo para tomar una medidas y ver que estuviera todo bien (al parecer estaba todo bien solo cuando ajustaba con el preset se tardaba un segundo en ajustarse el voltaje pero si ajustaba el voltaje), pero por falta de un ampli no la pude probar con carga, por lo que simplemente la deje a un lado hasta el siguiente día que hice un ampli y al tratar de prenderla para ajustar el voltaje al que requiere el ampli me encontré con la sorpresa de que no está arrancando bien ya que en la salida solo tengo 3 volts. Recuerdo claro que cuando la desconecte estaba bien, ya revise los principales componentes, los transistores están bien pero igual los cambie por otros que tenía cambie el tl494 los c945 y el driver todo esto para ver si de casualidad arrancaba pero nada sigue exactamente igual.

No está en corto, no hace ningún ruido, los transistores ya no entibian como antes.

Alguien sabe que pueda tener???? A alguien le ha pasado esto????


----------



## carlos sepulveda

hola como estan mi  msn es para acerte una pequeña consulta espero no molestarte soy  nuevo en el mundo de las fuentes tipo swching y en realidad no se nada  del tema solo lo que he leido un poco la verdad quisiera hacer una  fuente de este tipo para una etapa de un amplificador de 
400w rms *  canal y cuyo voltaje de alimentacion es 70v simetricos,    como se podria hacer para llegar a tal voltaje y podria colocar nucleos  pequeños en paralelo o serie para llegar hasta la potencia y voltaje  deseado o solo necesito conseguir un nucleo mas grande, aqui en colombia  solo consigo el _EA77-625 _de antemano muchas gracias espero tu respuesta.


----------



## mariano22

buenas...una pregunta.. en la 2.0 de que grosor es el alambre del inductor de salida? porque en el block de notas no lo especifica. Saludos


----------



## KarLos!

En posts pasados me parece haber leido donde dice mnicolau que se puede utilizar el mismo alambre del bobinado secundadario del trafo si es que te sobro, Pero mejor espera que conteste el.

Saludos!


----------



## alejandrozama

puedes usar el mismo del transformador (si te sobro) cuantos alambres??? pues simplemente cada rama debe de ser el area de dos de las patas de tus diodos de salida, checas en la tabla de los alambres awg cual es area del calibre 29 y lo divides entre el area dos de las patas de tus diodos y esan son el numero de alambres.

resumen. entre 22 alambres por rama del calibre 29. (bueno segun esto mis datos y lo que se me hace logico)


alguien que me ayude con mi pregunta anterior??????


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Carlos, el EA77-625 es muy similar al EE42/21/15 utilizado acá así que no tendrías problemas en llegar a esa potencia usando uno sólo de ellos. Tenés que armar la SMPS de 800[W] y para llegar a +-70[V] leé páginas anteriores que se ha comentado varias veces cómo hacerlo.

Alejandro, tu fuente sin carga arranca sin problemas, pero con carga no quiere hacerlo. 
Estás probando con la lámpara serie? Cómo se comporta?
Qué amplificador es? Está correctamente armado? 
Probaste si arranca usando alimentación externa para la placa de control?

Mariano, usá el mismo alambre que para el secundario del transformador.

Saludos


----------



## Holas

Jaja , yo estoy acostumbrado a que me digas eso fogo (no es por abreviar como el chat , es de cariño nada mas) pero esta vez me sorprende de que no sea a mi quien me retas por decir que no leo todo,cuando lo leo...!


----------



## alejandrozama

hola mariano creo no me explique, lo que pasa es que la probe y arranco a la primera, osea arranco bien, la prendi y apague varias veces (esto si carga)

. pero al dia siguiente que la quise prender no prendio, bueno solo tengo 3 volts obiamente no esta arrancando bien, pero lo curioso es que de un dia a otro se descompuso y esto sin hacerle absolutamente nada. recuerdo que cuando la desconecte la ultima vez estaba bien

ya revise varias de las componente y hasta cambia los que te mencione anteriormente esto para ver si de casualidad arrancaba pero nada sigue igual.

no se que estara mal, no se exactamente por donde empezar o que datos checar


----------



## joryds

alejandrozama dijo:


> hola mariano creo no me explique, lo que pasa es que la probe y arranco a la primera, osea arranco bien, la prendi y apague varias veces (esto si carga)
> 
> . pero al dia siguiente que la quise prender no prendio, bueno solo tengo 3 volts obiamente no esta arrancando bien, pero lo curioso es que de un dia a otro se descompuso y esto sin hacerle absolutamente nada. recuerdo que cuando la desconecte la ultima vez estaba bien
> 
> ya revise varias de las componente y hasta cambia los que te mencione anteriormente esto para ver si de casualidad arrancaba pero nada sigue igual.
> 
> no se que estara mal, no se exactamente por donde empezar o que datos checar


 
Hola alejandro, alguna vez tube un problema parecido, revisa los diodos en la salida.

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Ahh coincido con el consejo de Jory. Qué diodos de salida usaste?

Saludos


----------



## alejandrozama

ya los cheque los desmonte y revise estan bien. el modelo es stth8L06.

alguna otra idea??? bueno detomos checare todo denuevo, solo que yo creo que la proxima semana porque esta es de examenes.


----------



## Diego German

pues con esos diodos no tendras problemas ..

Revisa las resistencias de 2.2ohm que van a las bases de los13007 puede que ahi este tu problema revisa que no esten quemadas...

saludos...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos tengo algunas dudas:
Quiero hacer la fuente compacta 2.0, pero dice que en el transformador principal debo usar Núcleo EI33 y similares,
¿significa que el trafo debe decir arriba EI33????
¿eso de 26 espiras (16+16) *6 alambres* AWG29, significa que debo hacer *6 veces* 26 espiras con AWG29?
SALUDOS!!!

otra cosa, si quiero sacar +-37vcc 8A, se puede???? que modificaciones debo hacer al trafo????

o solo debo poner los trafos como dicen los datos del ZIP. y ajustar salidas con la plaquita que viene adjunta...
como se ajusta???
GRACIAS


----------



## Diego German

Mastodonte Man dijo:
			
		

> ¿significa que el trafo debe decir arriba EI33????



Si pero tambien puedes usar el EE35  esos bienen en las fuentes de PC tanto el IE33 como el EE35 igual te da en el PCB ... 



			
				Mastodonte Man dijo:
			
		

> ¿eso de *26 espiras (16+16)* 6 alambres AWG29, significa que debo hacer 6 veces 26 espiras con AWG29?


En eso te equivocas son:


> - Primario: 26 espiras (13 + 13) - 6 alambres AWG29


Eso quiere decir que son 13 espiras del medio primario y trece espiras del otro medio primario, y este alambre con el cual realizas las 13+13 espiras  esta formado por 6 alambres en paralelo # AWG29 




			
				Mastodonte Man dijo:
			
		

> otra cosa, si quiero sacar +-37vcc 8A, se puede???? que modificaciones debo hacer al trafo????
> 
> o solo debo poner los trafos como dicen los datos del ZIP. y ajustar salidas con la plaquita que viene adjunta...
> como se ajusta???


Al trafo no le tenes que hacer ninguna modificacion  la salida la ajustas con el potenciometro tipo trimer que viene en la placa de control ...

Saludos...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

hola Diego german, gracias ya me quedo claro exepto 2 cosas:
-eso de los 6 alambres en paralelo es como:
cortar 12 trozos de alambre #29, con 6 voy a hacer la mitad del dev, primario osea +13 vueltas pero 6 veces, pero con los 6 alambres en paralelo y luego la otra mitad igual???

-Eso de ajustar las salidas con ls placa de control 
¿cual es el amperaje y voltaje maximo que se puede sacar???
SALUDOS!!!!


----------



## alejandrozama

te explico el bobinado.

cuando diga "alambres en paralelo" quiere decir que es la cantidad de alambres que debes de usar para el bobinado.


osea que en tu caso de que diga 6 alambres, cortas seis alambres posteriormente los enrrollas con ayuda de un taladro hasta que sientas que estan bien apretaditos y enrrollados de esta manera es mucho mas facil el bon¡bina.

este tema se dicutio mucho en los comentarios anteriores. te dejo un archivo del transformador que alguien mas dejo, (ahora no recuerdo el nombre de quien lo subio) ese archivo es para la fuente mas grande la de 800w y con una mejora para alcanzar mucho mas voltaje, este manual es solo ilustratibo para que lo compares con el que tu vallas a hacer y te despeje unas dudas.

todas las fuentes aqui posteados tienen un rango de voltaje de +/- 25 a +/-45 aproximadamente. y tu la ajustan muy sencillamente girando un preset con la ayuda de un desarmador. el ampeja varia segun el voltaje, esto es algo muy sencillo y no lo voy a explicar


----------



## Diego German

> Transformador Principal - Núcleo EI33 y similares:
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> - Primario: 26 espiras (13 + 13) - 6 alambres AWG29
> - Secundario: 11 + 11 espiras - 8 alambres AWG29
> - Terciario: 4 + 4 espiras - 1 alambre AWG24
> 
> 
> Construcción del Trafo:
> -----------------------
> 
> - Medio Primario entre "m" y "n".
> - Capa de aislante con lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar, así no forma una espira), soldarla en "P".
> - Secundario en paralelo (ambas ramas a la vez), una rama entre "q" y "r", la otra entre "r" y "s".
> - Capa de aislante con lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar, así no forma una espira), soldarla en "P".
> - Medio Primario entre "n" y "o" (en el mismo sentido que se bobinó la mitad primaria anterior!!).
> - Terciario en paralelo (ambas ramas a la vez), una rama entre "t" y "r", la otra entre "r" y "u".



Esto es el block de notas que esta en el zip  ahi te puedes dar cuenta como hacer el trafo 

Los alambres en paralelo son seis que tu los juntas y los tenes en paralelo, luego con estos seis alambres armas el medio primario osea das 13 vueltas sobre el nucleo del EI33 lo posterior a estos esta en el zip y tambien en los mensajes  anteriores  ..

Con respecto a la corriente me parece que es 6A por rama osea 12 amperios en total 

Saludos...


----------



## mnicolau

La fuente puede entregar una cierta potencia limite, con lo cual la corriente va a depender de la tensión utilizada. Mientras mayor la tensión seteada, menor va a ser la corriente que es capás de entregar.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

osea, que si puedo sacar +-37vcc 8A para un amplificador??? Creen que sea mucho??? funcionaria sin  problemas????
SALUDOS A TODOS!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> osea, que si puedo sacar +-37vcc 8A para un amplificador??? Creen que sea mucho??? funcionaria sin  problemas????
> SALUDOS A TODOS!!!



Sí, podrías obtener 4[A] por rama, son 300[W] con esa tensión.

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ohh ya entonces con la fuente de 800w se puede sacar un chi...........
Ahh oye mnicolau tengo otras dudas:
-el transformadorsito que dice Driver EE16, ese se pone cualquira que encuentre en fuentes de pc con sus pines a la medida o debe decir arriba de la cinta amarilla "EE16"???
-El inductor de entrada y el inductor de salida, puedo usar los "carretes" que sean para dar las vueltas???
- el inductor de entrda, es la que se pone justo como se saca de la fuente???
-como se que calibres tienen estos inductores???
Perdon es que no soy bueno con esto de las bobninas e identificacion de sus pines y la verdad no quiero arruinarlas
GRACIAS Y SALUDOS!!!


----------



## marcosaq

Oi amigo vc pode fornecer os dados´para que eu possa monstar esta fonte ?




cejas99 dijo:


> Hola compañeros!! He fabricado otra fuente, pero con algunos cambios, transformador EI-40, driver mas grande, para sacarle algunos watts de más, creo que ronda en 450-500 watts, para el transformador usé alambre awg25.
> en la máxima tengo +- 47.3v, y en la minima +- 20v





mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias, el cambio de capacitores no afecta en nada, al contrario, la capacidad sumada aumenta.
> 
> 6 x 470uF = 2800uF (esto es lo que uso en el video)
> 3 x 1000uF = 3000uF (esta es la reforma que hice en el pcb)
> 
> Esos valores son por cada rama.
> El PCB tiene el tamaño de 15x10 [cm], dejo unas fotos...
> 
> Saludos



Podes fornecer os desenhos para eu contruir este projeto ?

percebi que ele é diferente do projeto anterior.


----------



## cejas99

marcosaq dijo:


> Oi amigo vc pode fornecer os dados´para que eu possa monstar esta fonte ?
> 
> Podes fornecer os desenhos para eu contruir este projeto ?
> 
> percebi que ele é diferente do projeto anterior.



Es la misma fuente SMPS de Mariano, solo que la placa controladora la integré en la placa principal, son los mismos componentes.


----------



## mariano22

buenas! una pregunta.... en la 2.0 se puede eliminar la tension auxiliar y el bobinado terciario? porque no me entran bien los bobinados. me fijo si puedo hacer entrar la 2da del primario, pero esta es necesaria? para la tension grande. muchas gracias de antemano! un saludo

buenas! una pregunta.... en la 2.0 se puede eliminar la tension auxiliar y el bobinado terciario? porque no me entran bien los bobinados. me fijo si puedo hacer entrar la 2da del primario, pero esta es necesaria? para la tension grande. muchas gracias de antemano! un saludo


----------



## Mastodonte Man

oooh el PCB de cejas99 esta muy bien elaborado, me gusto.


----------



## mnicolau

mariano22 dijo:


> buenas! una pregunta.... en la 2.0 se puede eliminar la tension auxiliar y el bobinado terciario? porque no me entran bien los bobinados. me fijo si puedo hacer entrar la 2da del primario, pero esta es necesaria? para la tension grande. muchas gracias de antemano! un saludo



Mariano, no se pueden eliminar los devanados terciarios porque la placa de control se alimenta desde ahí. Podrías únicamente eliminar la rama negativa. 
Los devanados entran bien en un núcleo EI-33, incluso usando las tiras de cobre pero... tenés que hacerlos apretados y bien prolijos.

Saludos


----------



## fckland

Gente disculpen mi ignorancia o si esto ya fue preguntado, pero en que pagina consigo los datasheets de esos núcleos de ferrita? porque tengo 2 núcleos diferentes, varios núcleos chicos y varios toroides.. Pero no se que potencia son capaces de soportar, frecuencia a la que trabajan, etc.
Buscando en la red por ejemplo EE42/21/15 o EI33 no tira ningún resultado a cerca del tamaño del núcleo, permeabilidad.. etc.
Si me tiraran una mano con un link, un libro o algo asi me vendria re bien 
Muchas gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

fckland dijo:


> Gente disculpen mi ignorancia o si esto ya fue preguntado, pero en que pagina consigo los datasheets de esos núcleos de ferrita? porque tengo 2 núcleos diferentes, varios núcleos chicos y varios toroides.. Pero no se que potencia son capaces de soportar, frecuencia a la que trabajan, etc.
> Buscando en la red por ejemplo EE42/21/15 o EI33 no tira ningún resultado a cerca del tamaño del núcleo, permeabilidad.. etc.
> Si me tiraran una mano con un link, un libro o algo asi me vendria re bien
> Muchas gracias.
> Saludos!



En la página web de Ferroxcube (Por ejemplo, hay muchos fabricantes de Ferritas) está el catálogo completo de los núcleos que estás buscando.


----------



## fckland

Entre esa pagina y http://200.117.251.27/elemon/ tienen muchisimos modelos de ferrites, pero veo que el modelo EE42/21/15 no existe.. pero si existe el E42/21/15.. el EE vendria a ser 2 de ese ferrite sin la parte de la I? O no tiene nada que ver?
Saludos!

EDITO: Aparte de eso, tengo un nucleo de ferrite que arriba dice "7700A BCK-01C" que lo saque de una fuente de alimentacion de 400W o 350W y otro ya desarmado del cual tome nota de todos los alambres que tiene inscripto arriba "CT5421  0  BCZSZ"... para tomar las dimensiones de su nucleo me combiene sacarle toda la bobina asi a lo rapido o ir tomando nota de cuantas vueltas y entre que pines se hizo cada bobina?


----------



## Tacatomon

Si, el "EE" es lo mismo que un "E" Por que los Núcleos los venden por mitades.

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22

mnicolau dijo:


> Mariano, no se pueden eliminar los devanados terciarios porque la placa de control se alimenta desde ahí. Podrías únicamente eliminar la rama negativa.
> Los devanados entran bien en un núcleo EI-33, incluso usando las tiras de cobre pero... tenés que hacerlos apretados y bien prolijos.
> 
> Saludos



Uhh! que mala noticia. Voy a hacer todo lo posible para hacerlos entrar. Me quedan 3mm entre el bobinado secundario (que recien termine) y el bloque del trafo.

Hay capa aisladora entre secundarios y segunda parte del primario?.

UN saludo!


----------



## mnicolau

mariano22 dijo:


> Hay capa aisladora entre secundarios y segunda parte del primario?.
> !



Claro que si... leé el .txt con las indicaciones.

fckland, estas son las dimensiones que interesan saber (además de la existencia o no de gap en la columna central):



El ejemplo anterior son las dimensiones de una pieza E-42/21/15 (se darán cuenta el por qué de esos números).

Saludos


----------



## fckland

Muchas gracias mnicolau, tengo un trafo que voy a desarmar en unos dias (porque ahora empiezo la facu) y queria saber si es necesario que cuente las vueltas y eso.. o simplemente lo desarmo y lo mido?
Esta fuente me esta quemando la cabeza.. y la quiero armar cuanto antes.
Saludos!


----------



## sk8federico

mnicolau,
No se si te acordás, ya te consulte por un DC/DC 12V a 200/300V para un encendido multichispa.
Sobre una duda del oscilador que había surgido contacte a la gente que comenzó el proyecto.
Podrás pasarte por el post y darme una manito, en 10 minutos voy a ir a comprar los componentes para comenzar la construcción y pruebas, necesitaría de tu sabiduría.
El post es:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/464098/ _
Muchisimas Gracias, y disculpame que haga estos pedidos en tu proyecto.
Federico.


----------



## mnicolau

fckland dijo:


> Muchas gracias mnicolau, tengo un trafo que voy a desarmar en unos dias (porque ahora empiezo la facu) y queria saber si es necesario que cuente las vueltas y eso.. o simplemente lo desarmo y lo mido?
> Esta fuente me esta quemando la cabeza.. y la quiero armar cuanto antes.
> Saludos!



Hola fckland, de nada...
No hace falta que cuentes las vueltas que tiene ya que hay que hacerlo todo de nuevo. La cantidad de espiras están relacionadas con las características de cada fuente, con lo cual no importaría demasiado cómo está armado el núcleo que reciclás.

Saludos


----------



## fckland

mnicolau ya desarme el núcleo de ferrita que tenia guardado..
Acá te paso un esquema de mis 2 núcleos y te quería preguntar.. sabes de alguna pagina o de alguna formula que explique que potencia se les puede sacar a estos núcleos? 
EDIT 1: Estuve leyendo y encontre un post tuyo donde dice la max. potencia que se le puede sacar a un nucleo de ferrita a una determinada frecuencia, pero no entiendo a que se refiere Ae' , Ab y AeAb (que es el producto entre los 2 anteriores). Ae' sera el area digamos de los anchos de la barra donde va el bobinado y Ab seria base por altura?
Me refiero a este post tuyo:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/210457/ _De ultima no le sacare 800w.. le sacare 600w que igual es una potencia asombrosa (aunque juntando los 2 núcleos en el pcb no creo que haya problema en alcanzar una potencia por encima de los 800w).

EDIT 2: Creo que yo tengo este mismo nucleo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/wikidiseno-smps-half-bridge-500w-27875/#post224462
y leyendo mas abajo descubri estas formulas:
*[Vi(min)*10^8] / [4*F*B(máx)*Ac]*  <--- Cant. de vueltas en el primario. con *B(máx)=1500*.
*[1,1*(Vout+Vfwd)] / [N(pri)*(Vi(min)*DC(max)]*  <--- Cant. de vueltas en el secundario.
Sirven estas formulas para calcular el bobinado necesario para mi fuente?
Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

El núcleo nº 2 te va a servir, al nº 1 descartalo para este tipo de fuentes (a menos que lo lijes hasta eliminarle el gap, lo cual no es muy recomendable).

Para el Edit1, AeAb es el área de ventana, osea el área libre que posee el núcleo destinado a la ubicación de los devanados. Con esa fórmula se propone una aproximación a la potencia máxima que se podrá sacar, o visto de otra manera, elegir el núcleo indicado para la potencia deseada. 
Otra aproximación la podés obtener mirando las tablas del libro de Pressman, ahí están indicadas las potencias máximas para distintas frecuencias y muchos modelos de núcleos.

Para el Edit2, esas fórmulas son las que presenta el libro de Marty Brown, pero hay un pequeño error: en la fórmula de cálculo del primario debería ser Vin(nom) o (max), para quedar del lado de la seguridad y evitar posible saturación frente a subidas de tensión. 
Claro que sirven para realizar el cálculo.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!!

Aca les dejo unas fotos de mi SMPS en construccion. PCB central y controladora con algunos componentes soldados (los que reciclé, el resto los tengo que comprar), el toroide del inductor de salida (aun no armado), inductor de entrada y el DESASTROSO transformador principal.

Les paso a contar y pregunatrles unas cuestiones. El tema del trafo principal paso que, lo habia empezado a bobinar, despues de quitarle los bobinados viejos, la base plastica que lleva (que no se como se llama) ,que contiene los pines a los cual se sueldan a la placa y a las bobinas, estaba un poco podrida y se habia empezado a partir. Sin otra solucion, la quité y compre una nueva pero sin los pines. La cosa es que me la vendieron mal tube que cortarla a la mitad para que encajara en el nucleo. Y trastodo, ahora no puedo hacer entrar el 2do bobinado primario y el terciario.

Como solucion final, buscar otra fuente y otro trafo, que para esto les tengo una pregunta: *una vez desbobinado el trafo a usar, se puede o se debe quitar el nucleo de ferrita o se bobina asi tal cual queda? si es asi, como se quita?* porque contiene pegamentos bastantes fuertes.

Segunda cuestion: *Hay alguna manera de "achicar" el inductor de entrada? *porque asi como esta entra muy justo y poniendo el fusible debajo de la placa. Igual cuando busque un nuevo trafo, voy a ver si consigo un inductor mas chico.

Aclaracion: el 2do capacitor de 200v va aparte. Fuera de la placa, ya que son 2 de 520uf y no de 330uf. Ya que esta fuente va a ser para un amplificador.

_No he seguido comprando el resto de las cosas, ya que si no logro armar el trafo, para que gastar dinero de gusto? mejor se temina lo dificil._

Bueno no los molesto mas. Gracias por todo!

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

y porque no probas con un trafo de fuente de pc,conectando al rebes,por ay funciona y no tenes que bobinar nada,
prova conectando del lado de 5 volt o de los 12 volt y del otro lado tendria que haber al menos 350 volt,en teoria


----------



## Tacatomon

TL494 de Motorola??? A menos que sea reciclado... Cuidado!


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@ @mariano22



> la base plastica que lleva (que no se como se llama) ,que contiene los  pines a los cual se sueldan a la placa y a las bobinas, estaba un poco  podrida y se habia empezado a partir.



Se llama carretel



> buscar otra fuente y otro trafo, que para esto les tengo una pregunta: *una  vez desbobinado el trafo a usar, se puede o se debe quitar el nucleo de  ferrita o se bobina asi tal cual queda? si es asi, como se quita?* porque contiene pegamentos bastantes fuertes.


Puedes bobinarlo sin separar aunque vas a batallar mucho mas, se puede despegar sumergiendolo en agua hirviendo y haciendo un pequeño (muy pequeño porque sino rompes la ferrita) efuerzo sobre las partes, yo personalmente antes de sumergirlo en el agua lo sumerjo en solvente y despues al agua y salen enteros.

saludos


----------



## mariano22

Tacatomon dijo:


> TL494 de Motorola??? A menos que sea reciclado... Cuidado!


Si. Es reciclado. Puede haber algun problema?



Dragoblaztr dijo:


> @ @mariano22
> 
> 
> 
> Se llama carretel


 Gracias por el detalle. 


Dragoblaztr dijo:


> Puedes bobinarlo sin separar aunque vas a batallar mucho mas, se puede despegar sumergiendolo en agua hirviendo y haciendo un pequeño (muy pequeño porque sino rompes la ferrita) efuerzo sobre las partes, yo personalmente antes de sumergirlo en el agua lo sumerjo en solvente y despues al agua y salen enteros.
> 
> saludos


 
Eso era lo que necesitaba . Muchas gracias! En cuando consiga el trafo veo que tal. Como solvente puede usarse tiner o aguarrás para pintura? y despues al agua hirviendo.

Saludos.

PD: que opinan de la pcb?


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@ Mariano22



> Si. Es reciclado. Puede haber algun problema?


El problema seria sino fuera reciclado ya que motorola ya no existe desde hace tiempo ahora es OnSemi, lo que indicaria si es que lo hubieras comprado que es falsificacion, pero como es reciclado puedes tener un poco mas de confianza.



> Eso era lo que necesitaba .  Muchas gracias! En cuando consiga el trafo veo que tal. Como solvente  puede usarse tiner o aguarrás para pintura? y despues al agua hirviendo.


Asi es, pero con cuidado cuando separes las partes.



> PD: que opinan de la pcb?



Luce bien solo ten cuidado que el contorno de la placa (la linea delgada que simula el tamaño del pcb) no haga cortos con las demas pistas te lo digo por experiencia personal.

saludos


----------



## Diego German

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> PD: que opinan de la pcb?


Esta muy bien una cosa   limpia la placa  ya que termines de soldar por que esos residuos de pasta de soldar pueden causarte problemas...

saludos...


----------



## mariano22

Dragoblaztr es posible que con un destornillador se la saque. Igual siempre que termino una placa, la inspecciono minuciosamente y la limpio bien para no causar problemas.




Diego German dijo:


> Esta muy bien una cosa limpia la placa ya que termines de soldar por que esos residuos de pasta de soldar pueden causarte problemas...
> 
> saludos...


 
Si. Eso siemrpe lo limpio (la resina del estaño). Pero como todavia no esta terminada la placa, lo limpio definitivamente cuando esta lista.

Saludos y gracias por la apreciacion.


----------



## mariano22

Hola devuelta!

Les paso, brevemente, a comentar que fui en busca de unas fuentes de pc para el carretel del trafo principal y un filtro de linea mas chico. El tema es que encontr 2 trafos EI-33 de los cuales tome uno, aplique el metodo de Dragoblaztr (y aprobecho para agradecerte de nuevo) para separar la ferrita del carretel. El resultado fue la ferrita partida pero el carretel intacto, pero no se asusten porque tengo el nucleo que use antes y anda perfecto.
El filtro de linea no lo consegui, asi que voy a adaptar este que tengo.
Encontre de pasada 2 capacitor de 520uf x 200v mas chicos y que entran juntos en la placa. ya que los que tenia, eran muy grandes y entraba solo 1.

Solo eso tengo para contar. Mañana cuando arme el trafo (si llego, lo termino) les comento que tal.

Saludos.

_*PD: moderadores, volvi a hacer otro post ya que el sistema no me habilitaba a editar el anterior. Mil disculpas de todos modos.*_


----------



## fckland

mariano22 estaba viendo tus fotos y tu pcb quedo estupenda!
lo que vi también es que en la foto numero 6, la del pcb mas chico dado vuelta... pareciera que la pista que esta mas a la derecha del todo.. esta como cortada.. fíjate bien que no le falte cobre porque podría ser fatal (obviamente puede ser una sombra de que no salio bien la foto y la placa este bien..)
Saludos!


----------



## cejas99

Aquí esta la nueva SMPS 2.0, terminada y probada, solo me dio un problema en el arranque, se demoraba  un poco en arrancar, pero con la ayuda de Mariano lo pude solucionar.
regula entre +-19v hasta +-42v

Saludos


----------



## milroc

Te felicito Cejas99,yo nunca la pude hacer funcionar.te quedo de primera.


----------



## cejas99

milroc dijo:


> Te felicito Cejas99,yo nunca la pude hacer funcionar.te quedo de primera.



Gracias, es la tercer fuente que hago y todas funcionan muy bien


----------



## rodivan

hola que tal soy nuevo en este foro y hay mucas cosas que todavia no entiendo jaja me mate leyendo estos posts larguisimos pero me sirvieron una booooocha. cejas99 te hago una pregunta que queda media descolgada jaja: que programa para diseñar usas??

Ya se que la pregunta es idiota, pero tengo esa duda. bueno gracias ;D


----------



## Diego German

Muy buen trabajo cejas99 esta muy prolija tu fuente ese parece ser un EE35  seguro que llegas a los 400watts con ese nucleo 

saludos...


----------



## cejas99

rodivan dijo:


> hola que tal soy nuevo en este foro y hay mucas cosas que todavia no entiendo jaja me mate leyendo estos posts larguisimos pero me sirvieron una booooocha. cejas99 te hago una pregunta que queda media descolgada jaja: que programa para diseñar usas??
> 
> Ya se que la pregunta es idiota, pero tengo esa duda. bueno gracias ;D



Uso el Circuit Wizard, es muy básico, pero quedan muy buenas.



Diego German dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo cejas99 esta muy prolija tu fuente ese parece ser un EE35  seguro que llegas a los 400watts con ese nucleo
> 
> saludos...



Pues segurisimo no estoy, el nucleo este es un EC39 y tiene un área efectiva de 1.22 cm


----------



## mariano22

Ah una prengunta. Justo con con que decia el amigo cejas99, se puede usar un nucleo EI35? yo me provisioné con 4 fuentes para pc para sacarle los trafos. Obtuve dos EI33(de lso cuales ya rompi uno ayercuando lo empezé a bobinar) y dos EI35... 

Saludos


----------



## cejas99

mariano22 dijo:


> Ah una prengunta. Justo con con que decia el amigo cejas99, se puede usar un nucleo EI35? yo me provisioné con 4 fuentes para pc para sacarle los trafos. Obtuve dos EI33(de lso cuales ya rompi uno ayercuando lo empezé a bobinar) y dos EI35...
> 
> Saludos


Lo puedes usar sin ningún problema, puedes obtener un poco mas de potencia.

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Qual dos núcleos que eu tenho devo usar para contruir o transformador ?

Posso juntar dois EE-33 para montar um trafarmador mais potente ?

Como fica  a contrução com algum desses núcleos que eu tenho ?

tenho os seguintes núcleos a minha diposição:

Estas são as fotos da minha fonte sem o transformador.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Marcos, podés usar cualquiera de los núcleos que mostraste. Para la fuente que armaste te convendría usar el 3º, 4º o 5º ya que es una fuente de mayor potencia. Para construir el núcleo tenés que seguir los pasos que se comentaron varias veces, incluso está explicado en el .txt.

Podés juntar 2 E-33, de esa manera tenés un área de ventana del doble del tamaño que juntando la típica pareja EI. El juntar las EE no cambia la sección efectiva, pero sí te va a posibilitar acomodar los devanados de manera más sencilla y con alambres de mayor sección si quisieras.

Saludos


----------



## bondadoso

mnicolau con que programa hiciste el pcb de la fuente de 800w?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Todos fueron hechos con PCB Wizard
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## marcosaq

cejas99 dijo:


> Es la misma fuente SMPS de Mariano, solo que la placa controladora la integré en la placa principal, son los mismos componentes.



Ok... obrigado estou contruindo  a fonte de 800w

Mnicolau

Eu terminei de montar a fonte de 800w, mas na hora que eu liguei na tomada, o fusivel queimou imediatamente, o que pode estar acontecendo ?

Tenho três dúvidas:

1 - Estou utilizando FT´s IRFP460... funciona ?
2 - Não consegui dois capacitores de 1uF/400V - estou usando apenas 1 capacitos de 2,2uF/400v
3- A chave seletora quando está ligada está em 110v ou 220v ?

Obrigado.

Marcos



> No funcionó
> Mnicolau
> 
> Yo terminado de configurar el 800w de potencia, pero cuando llamé a la toma de corriente, el fusible quemado, lo que podría estar sucediendo?
> 
> Tengo tres preguntas:
> 
> 1 - Estoy usando IRFP460 FT ... trabajo?
> 2 - No podía 1uF/400V dos condensadores - Yo no soy más que con un 2,2 capacitivo uF/400v
> 3 - El interruptor selector se activa cuando se está en 110v o 220v?
> 
> Gracias.
> 
> Marcos


Mnicolau...

Decobri que havia uma trilha em curto na entrada da fonte, eu corrigi isso mas ainda não consegui faze-la funcionar, quando o seletor de voltagem está ligado o resistor de 4k7/5W chega a gerar fumaça, quando não está ligado apenas esquenta, mas a fonte não inicia.
Já conferi tudo.


Obrigado.


Marcos


----------



## mnicolau

Marcos, hay que utilizar una lámpara serie para hacer las primeras pruebas de arranque de las SMPS. Leé páginas anteriores que se ha comentado mucho sobre el tema, posibles errores y qué acciones realizar para encarar el problema. El selector de 110/220 debe estar abierto para utilizar 220[VAC] y cerrado para 110[VAC].

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Mariano...

Funcionou finalmente, com algums problemas mas funcionou...

Vamos aos problemas:

1º - Usei o núcleo que está anexado a esta menssagem (SIEMENS c775-05) Ver el archivo adjunto 50036

2º - Enrrolei o transformado como descrito no arquivo .TXT que baixei junto com os pdf´s da fonte de 800w, coloquei as cintas de proteção e tudo certinho.

3º - O fio que usei no enrrolamento primário eu tinha um rolo indústrializado de 30 pares de fio 30 AWG e usei ele mesmo obedecendo a mesma quantidade de voltas descrita no seu arquivo.

4º - Para o secundário usei 20 pares de fio 29 AWG pois os pares indústrializados não daria para enrrolar todo o secundário, mas obedeci a quantidade de voltas descritas no seu arquivo.


Resultado estou obtendo cerca de +-64V até +-75, troquei os capacitos de de 1000uF/63V por outros de 1000uF/100V, para continuar os testes, O que mais tenho que trocar para continuar testando com essa voltagem ?

E usando esse núcleo, (pois tenho facilidade de encontrar por aqui) como ficaria os errolamentos ?


Obrigado.


Marcos


----------



## mnicolau

Marcos, no entiendo cual es el problema que tenés. El núcleo que usaste está perfecto (muy buen núcleo), agregando mayor capacidad de filtro (tanto primario como secundario) podrías obtener arriba de 1[KW].

Respecto a la cantidad de espiras, si realizaste las que comenté en el .txt adjunto al .rar, no deberías llegar a tener tanta tensión secundaria. Contaste correctamente las espiras? Hiciste algún otro cambio? Qué tensión de salida necesitás tener?

Con esas tensiones, se van a quemar las resistencias de 2.7[KΩ] de salida, subilas a 4.7[KΩ] y 2[W] de potencia. Si la lámpara serie permanece apagada y la fuente arrancó correctamente (el TIP50 y la R de 5W no deben calentar), agregale carga para ver que se comporte correctamente y luego ya podrías sacar la serie y disfrutar la SMPS.

No entendí muy bien la última pregunta Marcos.

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Estoy midiendo la salida - entre 64 V y + 75V.


Los diodos Zener 22V no es necesario cambiar la tensión en 60V?

hecho como se explica en el txt es así, y ni el TIP50 4k7/5W resistencia no se están calentando, la fuente arranca muy rápido y todo parece estar funcionando adecuadamente, poner una bombilla de 200V/150W, conectado entre + y - y la lámpara encendida con buen brillo.

Algo pasa con la parte que el de +-15v, no funciona simplemente no tienen ninguna intención de 15V en los pernos, pero aliento la continuidad de Tensta y todo está bien.

¿Puedo aumentar la cantidad de alambre en espiral, para aumentar el poder?

¿Cuánto puedo subir?

esopanhol excusa ... RSSS

Gracias.


Marcos


----------



## mnicolau

Si la fuente auxiliar de +-15[V] no está funcionando lo más probable es que hayas conectado los devanados en contra-fase, con lo cual se estarían cancelando. Tienen que estar bobinados en el mismo sentido. No se me ocurre otra cosa por la cual no podrían funcionar (siempre y cuando los reguladores estén en buena forma también).

Con tu núcleo podrías llegar a 1,5[KW] en teoría aprox... necesitarías al menos 2[mm²] de sección de alambre en el primario y en el secundario 1.2[mm²] al menos para unos 10[A]. Además necesitarías unos 600[uF] de capacidad en el primario (tené en cuenta que hay 2 capacitores en serie y la capacidad total se divide a la mitad).

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Y las partes que tienen que cambiar para seguir ofreciendo la fuente de +-75V?

Sólo el 2.7 K resistencias? o tiene alguna parte más que ser sustituido?


Gracias

Mnicolau

Parecía que todo estaba en orden, aunque a veces oigo un ruido en el transformador que se veía como una chispa.

De repente me di cuenta de que el transformador se calentaba, y TIP FET'seo 50 ni 4k7/5W resistencia era frío, sin embargo las resistencias de humo 39K/1W salían, colgó y llamó de nuevo la fuente y medir la potencia de la tarjeta controladora y todo era correcto como debe ser 15V, al igual que de repente el fusible quemado y IRFP460 Hemos quemado también.

Voy a construir otro transformador con un núcleo más pequeño de 40 mm, y exactamente como se describe en el archivo. TXT.

Sólo tengo una duda, la manguera enrollada pasando en F y G debe ser en la dirección principal de aliento, o seguir la dirección de toda la secundaria sin aliento?

¿es realmente necesario envuelve 6 vueltas de la primaria y luego se envuelve el lado y luego se envuelve más de seis vueltas de la primaria?

no puede simplemente ajusta las 12 vueltas directamente?

que el resultado si hago esto?

Gracias.

Marcos


----------



## silfredo jimenez

muy buenas a todo quiero saber si estas ferritas me sirven para realizar la fuente conmutada half bridge que nos facilito mariano, son dos EE55 y la mas grande mide 7cm por 7cm, les agradezco de antemano su gran colaboracion aqui les muestro el circuito que estube modificando para la realizacion....


----------



## mnicolau

marcosaq dijo:
			
		

> Sólo tengo una duda, la manguera enrollada pasando en F y G debe ser en la dirección principal de aliento, o seguir la dirección de toda la secundaria sin aliento?
> 
> ¿es realmente necesario envuelve 6 vueltas de la primaria y luego se envuelve el lado y luego se envuelve más de seis vueltas de la primaria?



No importa el sentido del devanado F-G, puede ser de ambas maneras.

No es estríctamente necesario hacer el sandwich con el secundario como hacemos ahora, podés hacer todo el primario y luego el secundario encima.

silfredo, si, te sirven esas ferrites para armar el núcleo.

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Mnicolau ...

Creo que hice un destructor de la FET, he perdido cuatro IRFP460. RSSS

Voy a dar un tiempo con este proyecto y tratar de su proyecto con cada IR2153 otros, que pueden tener más éxito. lol


Gracias. por su atención.


Marcos


----------



## martincartagenero

mnicolau, me gustaria saber por que razon la fuente de 800w no utiliza un 494.


----------



## mnicolau

martincartagenero dijo:


> mnicolau, me gustaria saber por que razon la fuente de 800w no utiliza un 494.



Por ninguna razón en particular, cuando armé la fuente estaba comenzando en el tema y quería probar diferentes variantes. Se podría modificar el circuito para funcionar con el 494, incluso reemplazar también el driver por un transformador de pulso.

Marcos, sea cual sea la SMPS que armes, tomá las precauciones y verificaciones necesarias, y el uso de la lámpara serie, sino vas a quemar mosfets de a montones.

Saludos


----------



## martincartagenero

realmente pensaba por la frecuencia a la cual lo hacias laburar cn el RC ya que el 494 llega a 300kh y el sg3525 llega a 500kh lo cual podrias oscilar a 200 kh comodamente y no con el tl494 que si lo hacer oscilar a 200 estas mas alla de la mitad del rango.. me largo a construir la de 800 con un etd core 40b que te parece este nucleo?
a que frecuencia estan esta programado el tl en la fuente chica y el sg en la de 800?
realmente te felicito porque con componentes que tenemos a mano y super economicos armaste una smps. y me arriesgo a decir que esta fuente no la rompes con nada, sino fijate las de pc sin filtro de linea. el que quiera hacer esta fuente puede sacar todos los componentes de una fuente de pc practicamente.
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

La compacta está seteada a 160[Khz] aprox y la de 800[W] a unos 260[Khz], así que podrías usar el TL494 para la SMPS grande.

Doy fé que se la banca muy bien, tengo la 1º de 800[W] que armé para todas las pruebas que hago (la SMPS de las fotos y el video) y se ha aguantado muy bien el maltrato y varios cortos .

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Mnicolau ...

Traté de hacer la piedra de un transformador, el centro yo he visto con usted y el núcleo del transformador que estoy usando está bien de sobra.

Yo vueltas de 12 vueltas con 16 pares de cables en las primarias, yo aislado con cinta adhesiva y se coloca la lámina de cobre conectado a la clavija Q, otra vez aislado con cinta de plástico, y ahora se ajusta la cantidad de vueltas que necesito para obtener + - 85 voltios?

Lo sentimos, pero no podía usar su fórmula.


Gracias.


Marcos


----------



## marcosaq

Para el primario:
Npri=(Vin(max)*10^8)/(4*F*Bmax*Ac)

Suponiendo...
Vin(max)=(242[VAC]*1.41)/2 (suponiendo un 10% más de tensión de línea).
F=50000[Hz]
Bmax=1500[G]
Ac=1.78[cm^2]

Npri=32 Espiras

Para el Secundario:
Nsec=(1.1*(Vout+Vfwd)*Npri)/(Vin(min)*DCmax)

Suponiendo...
Vout=45[V]
Vfwd=1.4[V]
Npri=32 Espiras
Vin(min)=(198[VAC]*1.41)/2 (suponiendo un 10% menos de tensión de línea)
DCMax=0.95

Nsec=12 Espiras

Fórmulas sacadas del Marty Brown.


Isso está correto ?


pois u estou enrrolando somente 12 voltas, por isso estou queimando os fet´s ?


estou usando o núcleo que está em anexo ok.



Marcos


----------



## martincartagenero

mnicolau tengo un nucleo etd 44, en la tabla que publicaron en la pagina 4 de este post dice que con este nucleo puedo sacar un maximo de 2490wats yo necesito 1500. como deberia calcular el primario para 160kh?? van la misma cantida de vueltas y agregando mas hilos en paralelo podria lograr un mayor amperaje. claro que le pondria 6 transistores 3+3
ya se que te rompo las p... 2.10 pero no puedo bajar el libro de 2.9, no me podrias mandar el archivo a mi correo? 2.3
desde ya te agradezco infinitamente
saludos
martin.


----------



## marcosaq

Mnicolau

Puedo estar equivocado, pero la fuente no funciona con transformador de 800W sin aliento, ya que está en el archivo TXT, que la construcción de tres transformadores siguiendo las especificaciones y he perdido 6 IRFP460.

Cuando voy a construir el transformador, ya que es en TXT, siguiendo lo que está escrito correctamente, aparece la salida de +-80Volts y fet muy caliente. clara y quemar demasiado rápido.

Estoy sin aliento con otro transformador de 22 vueltas en las primarias que se doblo que se especifica en TXT, esto puede funcionar?


Gracias.


Marcos


----------



## mariano22

Mariano! che luego de artarme de mi maquina, me fui a un cyber y me encuentro escribiendote la situacion mia:
Arme el trafo sin serios problemas, pero claro, no pude hacer entrar bien la 2da parte del primario. Voy a ver de hacer todo el primario junto y despues el secundario y el terciario.
Pero para esto te tengo una consulta: Tengo alambre de 0.35mm y el que pide para el primario son 6 de 0.28 aprox (serian 1.68 mm totales de area en alambre). Puedo Usar 4 o 5 alambres de 0.35? (seria un area de 1.4 con 4 y 1.75 con 5)

Un saludo y te mantengo al tanto de mi situacion.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Mariano, ojo que 6 x 0.28 no son 1.68 [mm²] de área... 0.28[mm] es el diámetro del alambre y no su sección. 

Podés usar algunos alambres menos en paralelo, pero probá primero armar todo el primario junto y luego el secundario con esos alambres que tenés armados, ya que deberías poder meter todo dentro del núcleo.

Marcos, si ya armaste 3 transformadores distintos y con todos te vuelan los mosfets, está claro que el problema no es el transformador, revisá el resto del armado y los componentes. Por otro lado, usando la lámpara serie (como siempre hemos recomendado) no deberías quemar ningún mosfet, por qué no la utilizás?.

Hola Martín, fijate el post anterior al tuyo, Marcos escribió las fórmulas para el cálculo del núcleo. Con eso podés calcular tanto primario como secundario. Obtener 1500[W] con un ETD44 lo dudo bastante, por el hecho de que se va a complicar hacer entrar los alambres necesarios para los devanados, pero habría que probar... No hace falta tanta cantidad de transistores, con un buen par de mosfets lo tenés solucionado.

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Mnicolau...

Eu encontrei um resistor com valor trocado na placa de controle, ele trabalha junto com o TL431 e o trimpot de 100K, o resistor correto seria de 820R e eu havia colocado um restor de 680R por engano.

Será que isso estaria calsando todos os problemas com a minha fonte ?


Obrigado


Marcos


----------



## mariano22

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Mariano, ojo que 6 x 0.28 no son 1.68 [mm²] de área... 0.28[mm] es el diámetro del alambre y no su sección.
> 
> Podés usar algunos alambres menos en paralelo, pero probá primero armar todo el primario junto y luego el secundario con esos alambres que tenés armados, ya que deberías poder meter todo dentro del núcleo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Ok! En cuanto pueda lo hago tal cual tengo lo alambres ahora y me fijo, porque ando con examenes a full. Cuando tenga noticias te las hago saber. No veo la hora de poder terminarla!
Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## marcosaq

Mnicolau ...

Cambié el 680R resistencia que había puesto por error, ponga uno de 820R, me llamó de nuevo la fuente en serie con la lámpara, la luz parece estar funcionando acento y luego va y se queda con el filamento ligeramente rojizo, pero los resultados en I I +-60V + -45 y no como debe ser, lo que podría estar haciendo mal? si puedo aumentar el valor de 820R resistencia a un valor mayor, tengo la tensión que necesito?


Gracias.



Marcos


----------



## Delphos

Hola, saludos a todo el foro:
Mariano, en primer lugar felicitaciones por tan ecxelente trabajo, ya lei todo el post, y pues deseo hacer la fuente de 800 w. con un voltaje de +- 70 vcd  14 amp. para alimentar un amplificador de audio de este mismo foro,  consegui un nucleo, que por las dimensiones parece ser el EE55, pero es de un convertidor viejito y el unico dato que tiene es  (3C80) y consultando el catalogo de ferroxcube aparece solo el 3C81 y me indica que es para una frecuencia <100khz, la pregunta es: me servira este nucleo para la fuente? ya que por lo que lei en el post se maneja una frecuencia superior a 100khz.
El trafo con nucleo EE55 no entra en la PCB de tu diseño, trate de rehacer el PCB en el pcb wizard con las dimensiones para alojar dicho trafo, pero no pude ya que tiene muchas limitaciones en cuanto a componentes, en el post lei que no proporcionas el diseño, seria posible que subieras el pcb modificado para alojar el EE55??

MUchas gracias por tu generosidad al compartir tus conocimientos y por tu atencion.

Saludos desde mexico.


----------



## marcosaq

Mnicolau ...

 Creo que me di cuenta de que mi fuente se quema la FET, que estaba usando un 5R NTC y encontró que las llamadas esquema para un 15R, por lo menos dejó de quemar la FET, pero yo soy problema aún caliente De salida, ajusta correctamente para el transformador de +-45v, pero estoy 72v + regulares y no uso de la perilla tarjeta controladora que no pasa nada, he comprobado todos los componentes de la placa controladora y todo es correcto, lo sé sin que ro que puede estar ocurriendo.

 Si alguien tiene alguna idea ...


 Gracias.


 Marcos


----------



## largosoft

Saludos, Mnicolau. Necesito una fuente de 16V, 5A. podría usar el diseño de tu fuente con el transformador de una fuente ATX sin modificar, o sea utilizaría las salidas de 12v del trafo. ya que la frecuencia de trabajo es mayor, me permitiría aprovecharlo mejor y asi obtener los 16V que necesito??
O seria mejor bobinarlo nuevamente al transformador.


----------



## mariano22

Pregunta colgada pero importante:

¿Que pasa si se produce un corto circuito en la 2.0? Tiene proteccion? o vuelan los 13007?

Saludos!


----------



## Diego German

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> ¿Que pasa si se produce un corto circuito en la 2.0? Tiene proteccion? o vuelan los 13007?



Vuelan los  13007 por que no posee protección por corto circuito ..

saludos...


----------



## mariano22

Diego German dijo:


> Vuelan los 13007 por que no posee protección por corto circuito ..
> 
> saludos...


 
Como lo suponía. Gracias por el dato.

Agrego una consultita mas. Se puede hacer alguna medición de algo, sin poner la fuente en funcionamiento? como una ultima revision antes de ponerla con tension. Para estar mas seguro de que ocurra alguna falla simple.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> Agrego una consultita mas. Se puede hacer alguna medición de algo, sin poner la fuente en funcionamiento? como una ultima revision antes de ponerla con tension. Para estar mas seguro de que ocurra alguna falla simple.



Verifica que los diodos rápidos  de salida que te soporten por lo menos 150volts ac tambien lo  que podes hacer es colocar una lampara en serie a la red eléctrica  de unos 100 watts para protegerla por una posible falla o un corto 

saludos...


----------



## mariano22

ok! lo de la lampara en serie ya lo tenia previsto. Todavia los diodos no los compre asi que voy a conseguir para que soporten esa tension.

Saludos! y gracias"!


----------



## mariano22

Que otros diodos rapidos se peuden usar? de unos 8A? Hoy tengo que comprarlos

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Puedes usar el mur840 o mur1630 o cualquier diodo que soporte mas de 8A ..

Saludos...


----------



## mariano22

Genial. Te comento que conseguí los MUR1640, que son dobles. Me voy a tomar el tiempo de revisar como van e instalarlos en la placa.
Los diodos rapidos UF4007 no los consegui, y me dieron de reemplazo los FR104. esta correcto? los puedo usar?

El resto todo marcha de 10. Espero sus respuestas.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

mariano22 dijo:


> Genial. Te comento que conseguí los MUR1640, que son dobles.



Lástima que no te percataste de eso antes Mariano... podías armar la versión dedicada para diodos dobles de salida.

FR104 no son reemplazos de los UF, son más lentos y en alguno de ellos no es recomendable ese cambio, pero no te va a quedar otra parece.

largosoft, buscá el tema "modificar fuente de pc". Ahí vas a encontrar mucha info para modificar de manera "sencilla" una fuente de pc y así poder obtener los 16[V] que necesitás sin tener que armar toda una SMPS aparte.

DELPHOS, gracias por el comentario.
El 3C80 es similar al N27, el cual recomienda hasta 150[Khz], así que no creo que tengas problemas por ese lado.

http://www.cosmoferrites.com/product/matcomp.html

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

mnicolau dijo:


> Lástima que no te percataste de eso antes Mariano... podías armar la versión dedicada para diodos dobles de salida.
> 
> FR104 no son reemplazos de los UF, son más lentos y en alguno de ellos no es recomendable ese cambio, pero no te va a quedar otra parece.
> 
> Saludos


 
Bueno por los MUR1640 no hay ningun problema. No me jode en absoluto hacer las modificaciones necesarias.
Es muy critico que puse los FR104? Me voy a fijar en la ultima casa de electronica que me queda por averiguar. Pero no los pude conseguir en la mas importante (en cuanto a cantidad y varierdad de cosas), dudo de encontrarlo en otra.

*Edit: Una consultita, eliminé los pines 6 y 8 de la placa controladora, ya que no tenian coneccion (en la placa controladora) y se me dificultaba la tarea de insertar los pines en el zocalo. Esta bien? se puede no? En la placa grande, el 6 esta conectado a -15v y el 8 a -V de la salida variable.*

Saludos.

PD: la fuente estaria practicamente terminada. El sabado es el dia de puesta en funcionamiento.


----------



## mariano22

Agrego una preguntita mas, ya que no tengo la opcion de editar:

Los 13009 son reemplazo de los 13007? porque tengo 2 de cada uno, de mas, para repuesto.
Hoy terminé la fuente. coloqué los diodos dobles, y arme el toroide nuevo (el de salida) con el alambre adecuado.
El sabado, es el dia propuesto para su primer encendido. Alguna recomendacion extra? Ya tengo armada la lampara y con diyuntor.

Saludos y muchas gracias por todo!


----------



## Diego German

mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> Edit: Una consultita, eliminé los pines 6 y 8 de la placa controladora, ya que no tenian coneccion (en la placa controladora) y se me dificultaba la tarea de insertar los pines en el zocalo. Esta bien? se puede no? En la placa grande, el 6 esta conectado a -15v y el 8 a -V de la salida variable.



Claro que podes no debes tener inconveniente con eso, ademas esos pines estan ahi para pruebas solamente...



			
				mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> Los 13009 son reemplazo de los 13007? porque tengo 2 de cada uno, de mas, para repuesto.
> Hoy terminé la fuente. coloqué los diodos dobles, y arme el toroide nuevo (el de salida) con el alambre adecuado.


Claro que si cualquiera de los dos te sirve ....
El inductor de salida (toroide) verifica que los bobinados queden en contra fase sino los voltajes en la salida no te quedaran simentricos ..

saludos...


----------



## louro

mariano22
hola, puede utilizar sin miedo, 13.009 son para 12amp
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/5294.pdf


----------



## mariano22

Diego el inductor ya lo verifiqué y esta perfecto. Fue a lo que mas atencion le presté al momento de ensamblarlo.

Loulo gracias por confirmarme la duda.

Les dejo unas fotos. Hoy voy a revisar la SMPS de diodos dobles para modificar la mia y que estos queden sujetos directos a la placa.

Saludos y Gracias!


----------



## Starke

Un saludo mnicolau, llevo tiempo siguiendo este tema, y te felicito por tus aportes. En este mi primer mensaje aquí quiero preguntarte ¿cómo se debe modificar la circuitería del SG3525 para que funcione a lazo abierto (ó sea sin realimentación)?. Deseo armar la fuente de 800W, pero para diferentes voltajes sin regulación, solo modificando el transformador. Desde ya muchas gracias, y reitero mis saludos.
Starke.


----------



## mariano22

Gente! como les va?
Les queria comentar que opinan de mi situacion actual. Probé la fuente, la lampara funciono como debía pero tenia un _fuerte zumbido _en la fuente y un creciente voltaje desde los 5v hasta llegar a los 9/10v.Los _leds se encendieron correctamente_ y mas alla de eso, parecia funcionar bien. Por suerte no reventó nada. (como por decir un cap. al revés.).
La cuestion es que, revisé todo antes de empezar y me habia olvidado de poner el puente debajo del IC. Lo armé y puse el chip. Luego a probar. En fin, como un buen ******, _puse el ic al reves,_ y fue eso lo que hacia el ruido. Tenia todo a mano para repuesto menos eso. Una calentura.

*Que opinan? *cuanto pueda voy a comprar un nuevo IC y a probarla. *Creen que era eso el unico problema?
Las salidas de 15+15 andaban exelentemente bien.*

Y como ultima preguntita, *tarda un rato en llegar hasta su voltaje específico?* Osea, hasta que se estabiliza.

Saludos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Starke, quitando el optoacoplador debería funcionar en lazo abierto el SG3525, ya que queda unido el pin 1 unido a masa a través de un par de R en serie. 

Mariano, es imposible saber si ese era el único problema, ya que colocar el IC al revés te impide si o si el funcionamiento de la fuente. Cambiá el IC, colocalo como corresponde y ahí veremos qué pasa...

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

mnicolau dijo:


> Mariano, es imposible saber si ese era el único problema, ya que colocar el IC al revés te impide si o si el funcionamiento de la fuente. Cambiá el IC, colocalo como corresponde y ahí veremos qué pasa...
> 
> Saludos


Mariano, te comento que coloqué un IC nuevo y como corresponde. Ah, y el diodo 1n4007 que va al pin 4 de la placa, estaba al revés. Pero no vi ninguna mejora. Sigo teniendo el zumbido fuerte y ahora en vez de 9v tengo 2.5v como  mucho, y en la otra, -18 aprox. Todos los valores comienzan bajos y ascienden de a poco.
Que puede llegar a ser? Me pasó que, luego de cortarle el suministro de 220v y quitandole rapido la placa controladora, el zumbido se iva y los led se encendian con mayor intensidad que antes, durante unos segundos, hasta que se les acababa la carga de los cap.

Auxilioooo!!!! jajajaja
Espero su respuesta. Nos mantenemos en contacto
Saludos!!!


----------



## Starke

Gracias mnicolau, de las pruebas, y/ó errores saldrá algo bueno. Saludos.
Starke.


----------



## mariano22

Hola! 
Acabo de revisar un poco la fuente y vi un par de cositas mal, por lo que pienso.
Las resistencias de 39ohm las tenia de 390 ohm. Ahora estan como corresponde.
Cambie uno de los c945 porque al ser el unico que habia reciclado, por si estaba roto.
Y en una parte del integrado, hay 3 pines consecutivos que estan conectados, pero no me hacian contacto.
En fin, la fuente cada vez me va  marcando menos voltage. Hoy ninguna de las 2 ramas llego a 1v. y los led ni rastro. Pero experimente con enchufarla, luego desenchufarla y enseguida quitar la placa de control. Cuando la saqué, se alcanzaron a encender los led y aparecio devuelta un zumbido.

Alguna idea al respecto? que opinan que puedo revisar/controlar/cambiar/probar?

saludos!


----------



## mariano22

Bueno nuevamente vengo... se ve que hay muchas vacaciones en este post ...
Les comento que encontré 2 errores en mi fuente: un 13007 no hacia contacto una patilla y el terciario estaba en Contra-fase en vez de en Fase.
La concusion es que me andubo bien un par de veces, registrandome +37 y -41 de salida y los 15+15 impecables. Esta prueba SIN LA PLACA DE CONTROL!.
CON LA PLACA DE CONTROL, como que se paraliza todo y se clava en 7+7v...
En la ultima prueba que hice, arranco con un voltage de 5v y de apoco ascendia, y ascendia y ascendia... tube que parar la fuente a los 48v (porque seguia aumentando) ya que los cap aguantan hasta los 50v. Esta prueba tambien SIN LA PLACA DE CONTROL.

Espero sus opiniones al respecto. Saludos a todos!

_*PD: una vez me revento uno de 47uf a 16v, y me hizo una ampolla en el dedo. me imagino que pasaria si revientan 4 de 1000uf a 50v... jajaja... no quedan rastros ni mios ni de la fuente... jajaja*_


----------



## mnicolau

Hiciste los cambios que te comenté por MSN Mariano? 
Igualmente esos cambios van a funcionar sólo si descartás cualquier otro tipo de error, así que terminá de revisar todo primero.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Mira mariano, los cambios los hice y no me habian causado ningun cambio positivo. Pero luego de ver los otros errores, lo voy a cambiar mañana y te comento; porque hoy me quedé sin tiempo de trabajo. Mañana a la mañana lo cambio y te comento como andamos..

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22

Hola mariano!
Che cambié los componentes de la placa de control tal cual ivan originalmente. Pero pasa lo mismo, el voltage no llega a 5v y desciende el del 15+15 como hasta 2.5v. Sin la placa parece funcionar todo bien. Pero de va a las nuves el voltage y se torna incontrolable.
Estube revisando las conecciones del driver y las que van a la placa de control y estan todas bien; como asi tambien los componentes de la placa de control y sus valores.
Cambié los 13007 por los 13009 que andan muy bien.
ah y 2 detalles, una partecita del bobinado terciario esta sin aislante y mas o menos cerca del inductor de salida pero sin tocarlo. Puede causar algo?. Y despues, puede que todo este tema me lo este jorobando los diodos FR104 que puse en lugar de los UF4007?.
La fuente me hizo lo mismo que ayer. Trabaja con la placa al voltage que mencioné antes, y cuando la desenchufo y saco la placa enseguida, hace un pico de hasta 13v y luego desciende por la descarga de los cap.

Saludos!


----------



## cristiandamian

Hola mariano, me encanto tu fuente, me podrías decir que cambios hacer en el bobinado del núcleo para obtener 2 salidas, una de 12V 15 Amp y otra de 18V 1 Amp. calculo que con un núcleo del primario de una fuente de PC estaría bien, no?


----------



## mnicolau

cristiandamian dijo:


> Hola mariano, me encanto tu fuente, me podrías decir que cambios hacer en el bobinado del núcleo para obtener 2 salidas, una de 12V 15 Amp y otra de 18V 1 Amp. calculo que con un núcleo del primario de una fuente de PC estaría bien, no?



Hola Cristian, para el cálculo del bobinado, utilizá las fórmulas que comentamos algunos posts atrás tomando la tensión de salida que desees y para la realimentación, leé el capítulo 3.9 "Designing the Voltage Feedback Circuit", del libro de Marty Brown, así podés fijar la tensión de salida de manera adecuada.

Comentá cualquier duda que vayas teniendo y te damos una mano.

PD: Bienvenido al foro.

Saludos


----------



## cristiandamian

Gracias por la data!!!!!


----------



## mariano22

Buenas! 
Una duda mas que chiquita, a que frecuencia trabaja la 2.0? Porque mañana seguro que compre tester nuevo que mide hasta 200khz...
Saludos


----------



## mufo

hola gente, necesito un poco de ayuda !
tengo 2 ps1 obsoletos y muertos (un par de condensadores dead), y tengo las fuentes que son iguales a esta de la foto (lado izquierdo obvio)






queria saber que componentes puedo rescatar para armar la fuente de 800w, estaba pensando en:
- bobina de entrada (el fusible de entrada es de 2A, ¿sirve?)
- transformador (¿sirve?)
- alguno que otro condensador (alguno que otro sirve)
- el transistor
- etc

otra cosa, el diagrama se explica solo pero asi y todo (o soy tonto o... jaja) no entiendo porque va una resistencia entre el pin " i " (punto medio del secundario principal del transformador) y el condensador de 2.2nf 1kv, siendo que el esquema muestra que " i " va conectado a tierra por el condensador (no figura resistencia).

espero alguien me salve 

muchas gracias !


----------



## mnicolau

Hola leaarctico, a cual ampli te referís? Si es a los videos del primer post, en uno estoy usando el pre Rotel y en el otro, el Gemini que publicó el amigo Ricardodeni.

Mariano22, la frecuencia seteada en el IC es de aprox 160[Khz] (revisá la fórmula en el datasheet).

mufo, podés utilizar el filtro de línea de esa fuente. Al transformador lo veo demasiado chico. El transistor no te sirve porque necesitás 2, así que mejor comprar la pareja (son muy baratos). El condensador de línea tampoco te va a servir ya que tenés uno sólo y probablemente sea de 400[V] con lo cual la capacidad no es tan grande debido al tamaño físico que tiene. Así que vas a tener que conseguir un par nuevos, o reciclados de una ATX.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Hola mariano!
Bueno Gracias por el dato de la frecuencia. Me pondré a chequear de donde tengo que tomar la medicion, porque ya me compré el tester y mide muy bien la frecuencia (lo probe con un 555 a 48khz)

Con respecto a lo que me habias dicho, probé la fuente, insertando los 15v de la placa de control con la fuente de laboratorio. La cosa es que, desapareció el ruido del trafo (donde supongo que venia) pero las salidas de voltage tenian aprox. 13+13 y si subia un poco el preset iva hasta +16 -22 ... la de 15+15 daba unos 7+7v...
Mi proxima prueba calculo que valla a hacer, tomar otro nucleo EI33 y armar un 2do trafo y probarlo a ver que tal. Por si llega a ser eso.

Saludos!


----------



## mufo

mariano, tengo 2 fuentes iguales, por eso decia si me servian los transistores, ademas, viendo la lista que subio tacotoman me sirven varios condensadores.
la gran pregunta es si va o no va la resistencia que aparece en el diagrama (la que sale de " i " del transformador)


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

De antemano cordial saludo y felicitaciones mariano, tus aportes y proyectos son muy geniales se
nota la dedicación y el empeño.
estoy construyendo esta smps de 800W, pero tengo varios núcleos EI40, me sirven con esos mismos cálculos del nucleó EE42/21/15

Primario: 12 espiras 6+6 - 16 alambres AWG29
Secundario: 5+5 espiras - 16 alambres AWG29
Terciario: 2 espiras - 1 alambre 0.5mm

Si no es así, te agradecería me ayudaras con los cálculos de ese núcleo EI40 ya que no tengo bien claras esas formulas y confió mas en tus cálculos matemáticos.

De antemano mil gracia y que DIOS lo bendiga.

mariano te adjunto la hoja de datos del nucleo EI40

de ante mano mil gracias

Pido disculpas a mariano ya que este mensaje es para mnicolau al cual le doy cordial saludo y felicitaciones por su creativida y amplio conocimientos en sus proyectos, son muy geniales se nota la dedicación y el empeño.
estoy construyendo esta smps de 800W, pero tengo varios núcleos EI40, me sirven con esos mismos cálculos del nucleó EE42/21/15

Primario: 12 espiras 6+6 - 16 alambres AWG29
Secundario: 5+5 espiras - 16 alambres AWG29
Terciario: 2 espiras - 1 alambre 0.5mm

Si no es así, te agradecería me ayudaras con los cálculos de ese núcleo EI40 ya que no tengo bien claras esas formulas y confió mas en tus cálculos matemáticos.
Otra duda que tengo es si el EE42/21/15 tiene gap? 
De antemano mil gracia y que DIOS lo bendiga.

mariano te adjunto la hoja de datos del nucleo EI40

de ante mano mil gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Eduardo, bienvenido al foro.
Te sirve el núcleo, pero tiene el área efectiva algo menor al E42, así que armá los siguientes devanados:

Primario: 16 espiras 8+8 - 16 alambres AWG29
Secundario: 7+7 espiras - 16 alambres AWG29
Terciario: 3 espiras - 1 alambre 0.5mm

El núcleo *NO *debe tener gap.

mufo, esa resistencia permite separar las masas del terciario mediante una R, en caso de ser necesario por algún motivo. Colocá un puente en su lugar y listo. 

Saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Gracias mnicolau por tu pronta respuesta y ayuda.

Tengo otra consulta que hacerte sobre los IRF740 ellos están al límite o están sobrados ya que puedo adquirir los IRFP460 que son de 500v, 20A, trr 860 ns, Por un poco mas de dinero claro.
La NTC que conseguí es de una fuente de PC  y mide con el multimetro 5 ohm y no 15 ohm sirve, o creo que eso influiría en el recalentamiento de los mosfet  o estoy errado.

Sobre el núcleo EI40 se le pueden sacar los 800W con los cálculos que me diste o busco otro.
mnicolau tengo unos núcleos con las mismas medias que el EE42/21/15 pero con gap ya que son dos EE y al unirlas en el centro queda una abertura esos no son los mismos que el que tu utilizas cierto?

Gracias y Bendiciones.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas noches.
Queria consultar de forma simple y rápida si es posible en vez de usar 2 capacitores de 200v usar 2 capacitores de 400v en la linea de entrada. Supongo que no deberia diferenciar en nada, pero por si las dudas consulto.


Saludos y que tengan un buen finde.


----------



## mariano22

Alejandro no hay problema que uses esos capacitores. El tema es que no creo que te entren en la placa y los tengas que poner fuera. En cuanto al funcionamiento, no varia.
Fijate si te podes conseguir una fuente atx, y te sacas 2 de 200v. 

Saludos.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
Igualmente no hay problema por la placa porque voy a usar una con islas, ya que no me llevo muy bien con el percloruro ferrico. 

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Alejandro:
De nada, Saludos.

Mariano N.:
Te comento que andube haciendo nuevas pruebas con la fuente. Esta vez, chequeando con mi tester, en la funcion de frecuencimetro, las bases de ambos C945. Y estos fueron los resultados:
*Con la placa de control sola, con 15v y sin enchufarla a la placa grande:
Tr.1: 80 Khz Aprox.
Tr.2: 79 Khz aprox. Ambos relativamente iguales.

*Con la placa de control en la placa grande. Ambas alimentadas (grande con el 220v y la de control con 15v externos)
Tr.1: 4.5/5 Khz
Tr.2: Casi no presenta una frecuencia determinada.

En las salidas tengo 7+7v aprox y 2.5+2.5 en la salida de 15+15

Tienen idea porque puede ser? Estoy un poco desorientado por que puede ser. Vengo revisando todo ultimamente. Si tienen una idea, bienvenida sea. Sino trataré de revisarla mas todavia.

Saludos!.

PD: revise si el trafo tenia GAP. La conclusion es que no


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Hola mariano22 saludos desde Colombia.

Ya miraste la etapa de potencia los dos E13007 mira si la ganancia están ok en ambos quítalos y 
pruébalos con el tester, otra cosa revisa si a la salida de los filtros de 330mf a 200v hay el voltaje correcto entre +vcc y - vcc debe haber aprox 300 v en DC (ten cuidado alto voltaje).
Mira las componentes asociadas a la etapa de potencia levanta una pata de cada una y revisa si sus valores están correcto  con el multimetro y que cada componente este puesta en la posición que van como los diodos  por Ej, esto hazlo con la fuente desconectada ojo.
Esto te lo recomiendo ya que veo que no hay cortos en tu fuente es más bien fallas en los valores de las componentes o posición de ellas quizás.


bendiciones.


----------



## mariano22

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> Hola mariano22 saludos desde Colombia..


Hola Eduardo!


> Ya miraste la etapa de potencia los dos E13007 mira si la ganancia están ok.


Eso lo revise. Con es exactamente lo de la ganancia? Como se comprueba?



> en ambos quítalos y pruébalos con el tester.


En los pines de B (base), Collector (C) y Emisor (E) no? En la posicion hFe? Como son los valores en un estado correcto?



> otra cosa revisa si a la salida de los filtros de 330mf a 200v hay el voltaje correcto entre +vcc y - vcc debe haber aprox 300 v en DC (ten cuidado alto voltaje)..


Exactamente despues de los cap no? Luego del filtrado...



> Mira las componentes asociadas a la etapa de potencia levanta una pata de cada una y revisa si sus valores están correcto con el multimetro y que cada componente este puesta en la posición que van como los diodos .


 
Joya. Cuanto pueda controlo eso tambien. La unica cosa que tengo distinta es que usé los FR107 en vez de los UF4007 porque estos no los conseguí.



> Esto te lo recomiendo ya que veo que no hay cortos en tu fuente es más bien fallas en los valores de las componentes o posición de ellas quizás..


 
Se nota claramente que es eso. La fuente tiene voltage a la salida y con la simetria correcta. Los valores son los que no coinciden.



> bendiciones.


 
Igualmente. Gracias por contestar! En cuanto pueda pruebo todo y te cuento que tal. Saludos!


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Hola mariano22 saludos desde Colombia..

En los pines de B (base), Collector (C) y Emisor (E) no? En la posicion hFe? Como son los valores en un estado correcto? En hfe la ganancia es entre 8 y 50 si mide mas ok, pero también lo puedes hacer entre base-colector y base-emisor en estas dos medidas base-emisor marca mas que base-colector y por ultimo colector-emisor y emisor-colector invirtiendo las puntas del tester no debe marcar nada. Ya que si marca hay fuga. 

otra cosa revisa si a la salida de los filtros de 330mf a 200v hay el voltaje correcto entre +vcc y - vcc debe haber aprox 300 v en DC (ten cuidado alto voltaje)..
Exactamente despues de los cap no? Luego del filtrado...
Si luego del filtrado exactamente entre los dos extremos de las resistencias de 150 k que van en paralelo con los filtros de 330mf a 200v

Joya. Cuanto pueda controlo eso tambien. La unica cosa que tengo distinta es que usé los FR107 en vez de los UF4007 porque estos no los conseguí.
Esos diodos FR107 estan OK yo la arme asi con esos diodos y funcionan.
estas mediciones las haces con la fuente desconectada (ojo alto voltaje)
bendiciones.

maraiano 22

las mediciones de los transistores y demas componente las haces con la fuente desconectada 
menos las de los 300v en los filtros de 33omf a 200v


----------



## mariano22

Perfecto! Pero me quedo una unica duda. hay 300vDC en los cap que aguantan hasta 200v? como es eso??

Muchisimas gracias por todo el resto, se entendió a la perfeccion.

Saludos


----------



## sesc161173

si no estoy mal los cap. son 200v, pero están en serie y en el centro de los cap. van a la linea ac
conformando un doblador de voltaje


----------



## mufo

comence a mirar la placa y el esquema (para entender que voy a armar) y encontre que (segun yo, puedo estar equivocado... lo mas probable ) en la zona donde va la proteccion contra cortos hay una resistencia de 10R y en paralelo un condensador de 100nF el cual no esta en el PCB. 

esto fue intencional o paso solamente ?
cual es la funcion de ese condensador ?
afecta el rendimiento si falta ?

espero no preguntar una tontera pero es para salir de la duda
gracias !


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

mufo saludos desde Colombia

si te fijas en la etapa de control la plaquita donde está el ir2110 en sus pines 2 y 3 va ese condensador, ósea pata 2 Gnd y pata 3 van los 12V, si no estoy mal es un pequeño error en el esquema que por cierto no afectaría si van uno o dos condensadores ya que es voltaje eso mejoraria el rizado al final de la corriente.


bendiciones.

mariano 22 saludos

Esos 2 filtros conforman un doblador de voltaje como lo dijo el compañero anterior mente, los 300V esta a los extremos ósea mides en la parte positiva del filtro del +vcc y la otra punta del tester la colocas en el Gnd no en la unión de los dos filtros sino en los extremos que están libres.


bendiciones.


----------



## mariano22

Ah perfecto. Recien me aseguré en el esquema y esta todo mas que claro.
PROMETO que en cuanto tenga un tiempito reviso TODO y comento que tal las mediciones.

Eduardo Muchisimas gracias por esta ayuda! Espero hacerla funcionar ahora.

Saludos y nos estaremos hablando muy pronto.

PD: Calculo que pasado mañana pueda revisarla.


----------



## mufo

Eduardo, muchas gracias por la aclaracion, debe ser un detallito en el esquema pero es INSIGNIFICANTE comparado al tremendo aporte de mariano. 

(lo que no me calsa es que el condensador que falta debe ir al pin 10 del sg3525 pero no estaba cuando lo busque... bueee no tiene importancia, a muchos les ha fuuncionado la fuente )

Esta semana empiezo con el pcb para agregar componentes reciclados para ver que compro. los tendre al tanto, 
muchas gracias a todos !

PD: me parece un proyecto INCREIBLE, estas cosas las pregunto para salir de pequeñas dudas y no para opacar el gran aporte de mariano, por si se entendio mal la idea.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

mufo saludos 

el pin 10 del sg3525 esta conectado a tierra Gnd, el pcb esta correcto como es miralo y veras que el pin 10 va conectado al pin 5 de la etapa de control, en el cual dicho pin 5 va a GND, son pequeños detalles en el esquema que no afectan lo excelente del proyecto de mnicolau.



bendiciones.


----------



## cristiandamian

Hola mariano, arme la fuente y tengo un solo problema.
cuando enciendo la placa por primera vez arranca perfectamente!!! buen augurio dije!
pero no resulta que al apagar de quema siempre un transistor, en el dibujo que envió el transistor *T3*
que puede llegar a estar pasando? alguna ayuda???







puede verse bien aquí https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-RU_QUC__FA4/TdUVo2ZAXxI/AAAAAAAAAP8/yg5p_Ai8Jdk/fuente.jpg 

el punto medio de la salida del transformador no esta en corto! se corrió el esquema al acomodar un poco el circuito para la captura de la imagen!


----------



## mnicolau

mufo dijo:


> comence a mirar la placa y el esquema (para entender que voy a armar) y encontre que (segun yo, puedo estar equivocado... lo mas probable ) en la zona donde va la proteccion contra cortos hay una resistencia de 10R y en paralelo un condensador de 100nF el cual no esta en el PCB.



Hola gente...

Mufo, ese capacitor sí es necesario y se comentó lo de agregarlo en paralelo a la R de 10[Ohm], pero se va perdiendo la info entre los posts. Es importante que lo agregues. Incluso es recomendable que subas la R a 15[Ohm] si vas a usar los IRF740. Esos cambios (entre otros) fueron realizados en la 2.0 pero nunca la pude armar así que no fue subida.

CristianDamian, creo que es la 1º vez que leo tu problema, así que va a haber que pelearla un rato parece . Qué PCB armaste? pregunto porque ese esquema que mostrás no es el mío. Respetaste todos los valores de componentes? Qué capacitores usaste en los indicados como C7 y C8?

Eduardo, respecto a tu consulta anterior, los IRF740 andan muy bien y no sería necesario saltar a los IRFP460, claro está dependiendo de la potencia que quieras obtener.
El NTC no hay drama que sea de 5[Ohm].
Con el EI te quedás algo corto, pero igualmente podrías llegar a obtener >500[W].

Saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

mnicolau saludos y gracias por tu respuesta.

tengo una consulta ya que despues de mi nucleo EI40 consegui unos nucleos con la mismas medidas que el EE42/21/15 este nucleo que tu utilizas (EE42/21/15) tiene Gap?, ya que loas mios son dos E y al unir las dos EE hay un espacio en el centro de los dos. 

Los diodos UF4007 los puedo remplazar sin problemas por los mur120?

anexo la hoja de datos del nucle EE42/21/15 ya que no se si estoy mal veo el gap (g) te agradesco me corrigas ya que tengo estos nuevos nucleos.


saludos y bendiciones.


----------



## cristiandamian

Básicamente es el tuyo re hice tu circuito, los capacitores son de 1uF x 63V,  le agregue 2 zener de 150V en la fuente de entrada para proteger los capacitores, los transistores que use son 13007, R10 y 11 son de 2.2 homs como en tu circuito. ahora me estoy por ir a Liniers a comprar unos transistores nuevos.

Comparando los circuitos, no encuentro diferencias significativas como para que pase esto, ya puse en corto 3 transistores jejejeje.

Cuando rearmo el circuito de conmutación de potencia, la fuente arranca perfecto, todos hacen lo mismo!
arranque perfecto, apagas y ese maldito transistor se pone en corto!
Probé con transistores 13007/D4242 y 13009

Esta calculada a diferencia de la tuya con solo una salida de 12V 20A, en las pruebas le saque 16A y ni se inmuta! arme un núcleo yo (EE35) y tengo otros de PC estándar (EE33). 
Con todos igual!

Los transistores ni calientan en funcionamiento, eso me llama la atención ya que al parecer el evento ocurre en el apagado!


----------



## mnicolau

El núcleo NO debe tener gap, condición fundamental para el funcionamiento de la SMPS. Algunos tuvieron éxito lijando el núcleo hasta eliminar el gap, pero no es lo recomendable.
Podés utilizar los mur120, no hay problema ahí.

PD: no veo el anexo de las hojas de datos.

Criastian, tenés un esquema de lo que hiciste? PCB? así podríamos ayudarte mejor.
Respecto a los zeners, yo no los usaría... En condiciones normales hay más de 150[V] ahí (220 [VAC] * 1.41 / 2 = 155[Vdc] aprox) y es importante que no se limite eso. De hecho es la primera vez que veo zeners colocados ahí.

Pregunta: No se calienta mucho la R de la snubber del primario? Digo por el alto valor del cap de esa red.

También podés probar disminuir el pico en las bases de los Trs, aumentando el valor de las R10 y R11.

PD: para que se sobrepase la tensión que soportan los capacitores, deberías tener una tensión de línea de unos 280[VAC] aprox... yo me preocuparía más por todos los otros electrodomésticos de la casa antes que por la SMPS en esas condiciones 

Saludos


----------



## cristiandamian

envió el plano y la impresión de la placa

Plano:

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-mSnCwIUPQ5E/TdVT9QEfF7I/AAAAAAAAAQI/7758jaANGNk/s1152/plano.jpg






Placa
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_44nmMESA2Bo/TdVT9nDFcyI/AAAAAAAAAQM/OoFjk9_5HfA/s1440/placa.jpg





El transistor que se pone en corto en la placa es el de la izquierda T3
El snubber  del primario no calienta, es igual al de cualquier fuente de PC.


----------



## mnicolau

Por qué usás sólo 100[nF] en el capacitor de bloqueo del primario?
A qué frecuencia trabajás la fuente? No alcanzo a distinguir el valor de Ct.

Saludos


----------



## mufo

gracias mariano por la respuesta, de hecho me lei todo el tema y realmente no vi nada del condensador... pero entre tanto posto se pierdeeeee..........

podriamos hacer un documento con modificaciones / correcciones / sujerencias y perdirle a algun administrador que lo adjunte... no seria malo. como te dije con toda la lectura tengo muchos datos anotados por ahi que pueden ayudar a muchos como construccion de bobinas, numero de vueltas en el transformador, etc.

yo estoy dispuesto obviamente siempre que me ayudes corroborando la informacion, para no cometer errores que perjudiquen al resto !


----------



## mnicolau

mufo dijo:


> podriamos hacer un documento con modificaciones / correcciones / sujerencias y perdirle a algun administrador que lo adjunte... no seria malo. como te dije con toda la lectura tengo muchos datos anotados por ahi que pueden ayudar a muchos como construccion de bobinas, numero de vueltas en el transformador, etc.
> 
> yo estoy dispuesto obviamente siempre que me ayudes corroborando la informacion, para no cometer errores que perjudiquen al resto !



Es una muy buena idea, si tenés ganas de hacer algún rejunte de la info con gusto lo reviso y lo adjuntamos al 1º post 

Saludos


----------



## cristiandamian

Ahí va el platino completo con los valores usados en la placa!

En el plano anterior retoque algunos valores que estaban mal

Saque las cosas que no se usaron tipo los zener en los capacitores, y si se usan en muchas fuentes industriales para limitar los picos de volage

Puede ser que los queme por un exceso de carga en la salida??


gracias por la ayuda !!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Cristian, yo empezaría por subir C11 de 100nF a 1[uF] que es el valor que dá el cálculo del mismo para 250[W].
Por otro lado, C13 en 1[uF] parecería bastante excesivo, yo bajaría a 1[nF].

Si encendés y apagás la fuente sin cargarla tanto, tenés problemas también?


----------



## cristiandamian

no una vez que le meto carga chau los transistores
por las pruebas que hice, si una vez encendida le metes carga llega tranquilas a los 16 amp
la apagar y al encenderla un transistor minimo en corto
no se muy raro.


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!
Hoy revisé y cambie un par de cosas. Despues la probé JUNTO A MI FUENTE DE LABORATORIO, ALIMENTANDO  con 15v la placa de control.

Los resultados fueron muy buenos:
14.5+14.5 en las salidas de 15v (cuando el preset estaba al maximo)
Y la variable daba 40+40 maximo (porque el preset de 100k, en verdad marca 80k de max) y de minima llegue  a alcanzar 5+5v jajaja... Puede ser esto?
No tube ruidos ni nada a destacar.
En los cap de 560 a 200v tube una lectura de 285v.

La fuente por si sola, sin alimentacion externa, no alcanza en la salida de 15+15 y no arranca.
Como ultima instancia, tengo un trafo y le pongo alimentacion aparte a la placa y elimino el terciario de la fuente. Podria quedar definitivo esto en mi futuro ampli rotel?

Gracias por todo! De todas, ha sido la mejor prueba. Espero sus opiniones y comentarios

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Va progresando esa fuente Mariano...
Hacé los cambios que te comenté por MSN aquella vez (cambios en la placa de control) y ahí es probable que soluciones el problema del arranque.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Holaaa mariano...
Aunque no lo creas... siii... OTRA VEZ SOPA!

Pareceria que con los cambios que me habias mencionado, la fuente deja totalmente de largar pulsos en las bases de ambos transistores (donde realizo las medidas)
Antes, me trabajaba a 70/75 Khz aprox, que es poco. Con las modificaciones, en ambos, 0 Khz.
La fuente con alimentacion externa funciona de 10. Si no llego a solucionar este problema, la decision final en mi futuro sistema estereo Rotel, va a ser un trafo para solamente la placa de control, y las salidas para el ampli y la de 15+15 para el pre.

Tenia pensado cambiar un poco los valores CT y RT para aumentar la frecuencia y llegar a los 160khz correctos, aunque la formula no de. Pero mejor preguntar antes que mandarse macanas.
Puede ser que algun componente defectuoso de la placa, como los cap o los diodos, esté jodiendo?

Saludos!


----------



## cristiandamian

Mariano:
        Bueno encontré por que se queman los transistores de potencia:

Cuando cargo la fuente con mas de 7/8 amperes, los pulsos de PWM ensanchan tanto que se solapan a la salida del transformador driver, haciendo que los transistores conmuten al mismo tiempo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Por otro lado no se por que lo hace je!

Estuve haciendo pruebas con una fuente de PC y esto no ocurre, estoy totalmente desolado!
Probé también aumentando la frecuencia de trabajo a 100khz, RT de 10K y CT de .001uF. y todo igual!

La verdad que si alguien me tira un centro, estaría buenísimo!!

Creo que debe ser una pavada total y me estoy ahogando en un vaso de agua pero la verdad no encuentro el hilo del asunto!

Gracias por escuchar....snifff


----------



## mariano22

Se quedó atras el tema? Porque como nadie habla 

Saludos


----------



## cristiandamian

En cuanto encuentre la solución a mis problemas los posteo mariano quédate tranquilo, estoy haciendo comparaciones con una fuente de PC y las señales en el Driver son totalmente diferentes, a las que tengo en la placa, como así la señal de alterna que se genera en los transistores 13007. 

A modo informativo!

Señal de disparo ok! medida en las salidas de los transistores 2SC945:






Señal de Alterna en la unión de los transistores 13007:


----------



## mariano22

Yo simplemente necesito alguien que me responda, asi puedo terminarla.
Los cambios de arranque no funcionaron en absoluto

La fuente con alimentacion externa funciona de 10. 

_*Si no llego a solucionar este problema, la decision final en mi futuro sistema estereo Rotel, va a ser un trafo para solamente la placa de control, y las salidas para el ampli y la de 15+15 para el pre. Se puede dejar esto de forma final?*_

Tenia pensado _cambiar un poco los valores CT y RT_ para aumentar la frecuencia y llegar a los 160khz correctos, aunque la formula no de.(experimentalmente tengo 80 khz)

_Puede ser que algun componente defectuoso de la placa, como los cap o los diodos, esté jodiendo?_

_Saludos y Gracias de antemano. Espero sus respuestas_


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola amigos.. quiero  armar la fuente de 800w que usa el sg3525 +ir2110  para una tension de +/-75 v. , que variaciones debo hacer en el traf???.. tambien supongo que debo alterar el valor de los zener del lazo de realimentacion que van al opto....  si alguien puede ayuadrme se lo agradecere mucho

saludos


----------



## Holas

Te contesto yo , antes de que te critique o te rete otro , yo te dirìa que leas por lo menos las primeras 20 pàginas


----------



## mnicolau

Mariano, aumentá los capacitores de las bases de los TRs de 1[uF] a 4.7[uF].

jllvmicrostar, como comenta el compañero, leé el thread que ya se ha comentado muchas veces tu situación.

Cristian, avanzaste algo con el problema? Deberías tener un dead-time mínimo que establece el TL494 de manera que nunca suceda la conmutación simultánea de ambos Trs.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Hola mariano! Probé lo que me dijiste y la fuente "arranca", pero no solo que hace un ruido suave pero un poco fuerte, sino que no se gradúa la tension de salida con el preset. En la de 15+15 tenia 11.9v. La simetria de todas maneras se respeta bien en ambas salidas.
Igual antes de seguir probando voy a comprar un nuevo IC por si el que tengo esta dañado.

Tengo 2 preguntitas para hacerte:
1) Si la fuente, con alimentacion externa a la placa de control anda, se puede dejar de forma definitiva?
2)Si pruebo la placa de control sola con +15v y mido frecuencia (con el tester, GND a masa del tester) y coloco la punta roja de prueba en la base de algun c945, se puede? me tiene que medir los 160hz?

Saludos y gracias de antemano!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola mariano! 
1) Claro.. no hay problemas en alimentar de manera externa en forma definitiva. La idea es evitarlo y hacer la fuente autoalimentada, pero si no podés solucionar el tema del arranque, no quedará otra.
2) Si alimentás la placa de control, en cada base de esos trs tenés que medir la mitad de la frecuencia establecida, unos 80[Khz] aprox.

PD: Subite unas fotos de ambas placas, en buena calidad. A lo mejor encontramos algo que hayas pasado por alto.

PD2: Cuando alimentás la placa de control con la fuente externa y la SMPS arranca correctamente, qué tensión tenés en la *entrada *de ambos reguladores terciarios?
Estás usando los cambios que te comenté en la placa de control o volviste al circuito original del pdf?.
Seguís usando la lámpara serie? De cuántos W la lámpara?.


Cristian, acabo de ver que usaste un dead-time prefijado, probaste dejarlo al mínimo? Quitá R21 y subí R22 a 4.7 o 10[KΩ] de esa manera tenés sólo un soft-start, pero un tiempo muerto mínimo (es lo que hacen muchas fuentes de PC).

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

En Algunas SMPS de equipos comerciales, se incluye una fuente de  alimentación externa en la misma PCB, esto para asegurar el correcto  encendido del equipo.
Así que, pues la idea no es mala. Solo se tiene que tomar en cuenta que  agrega un poco más de componentes a la PCB y pues, entre los Ingenieros  de diseño puristas, es pecado incluir un pequeño trafo de 60Hz para ese  fin...

http://www.mediafire.com/?7mv29fpq0b2v934

Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Tacatomon dijo:


> ... y pues, entre los Ingenieros  de diseño puristas, es pecado incluir un pequeño trafo de 60Hz para ese  fin...



 Muy cierto...
Es muy usado el arranque con un pequeño trafo con encapsulado para PCB, de esa forma se aseguran la tensión en la placa de control. Evita varios dolores de cabeza...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Implementarlo en las fuentes realmente no es algo muy difícil. Habría que evaluar la relación entre la seguridad del encendido y el espacio o el diseño de la PCB. Aunque siendo más minuciosos, este tipo de encendido externo ya está de salida. Ahora los SMPS IC Controllers se encargan de todo. Simplemente hay que leer y leer los Datasheets para no errarle.


----------



## hanton

Hola a todos interesado en este muy servicial proyecto me e decidido en motarlo.
   consulta no e encontrado el diodo ultrarapido requerido pero tengo uno doble el BYV32-200
es katodo comu de 20 amperes 200 volt  lamentable mente solo tengo uno y por telefono consulte por uno anodo comun y e encontre aunque no me dieron modelo si dijeron que era de 6 amperes y 100 volts.

  aqui va la pregunta servira??

bueno cuando ya tenga los demas materiales seguire pidiendo asesoria con el proyecto

gracias hasta pronto

otra ves yo
el mosfet F12c20c me servira ??' para no comprar

y su pareja el f12c20a


----------



## mariano22

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola mariano!
> 1) Claro.. no hay problemas en alimentar de manera externa en forma definitiva. La idea es evitarlo y hacer la fuente autoalimentada, pero si no podés solucionar el tema del arranque, no quedará otra.


 
Mas vale! Si se puede arreglar mejor, sino no hay drama.



> 2) Si alimentás la placa de control, en cada base de esos trs tenés que medir la mitad de la frecuencia establecida, unos 80[Khz] aprox.


 
Ah perfecto. Es mas o menos lo que me marcaba. Cuando compre el IC nuevo lo voy a ajustar bien.



> PD: Subite unas fotos de ambas placas, en buena calidad. A lo mejor encontramos algo que hayas pasado por alto.


 
Ahora no creo que pueda. Mañana las subo SIN FALTA.



> PD2: Cuando alimentás la placa de control con la fuente externa y la SMPS arranca correctamente, qué tensión tenés en la *entrada *de ambos reguladores terciarios?


Mmm eso no lo medí. En la entrada de los reguladores cuando esta ya rectificada y filtrada no? 



> Estás usando los cambios que te comenté en la placa de control o volviste al circuito original del pdf?.


 
Volvi al circuito original tal cual al pdf. Tanto los cambios en los cap de los TR's y los de la placa de control. Porque ninguno me significaba mejoras, sino todo lo contrario (en la placa de control, dejaba totalmente de andar)



> Seguís usando la lámpara serie? De cuántos W la lámpara?.


 
Si si. La lampara la uso SIEMPRE, por lo menos hasta que logre hacer andar bien la fuente. es de 75 watt.



> Saludos


 
Saludos y Muchisimas gracias!!!


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola amigos, estuve leyendo todo el post la verdad lo encuentro muy interesante, estoy a punto de implementar la fuente , estoy por la placa con el driver ir2110 (800W) me parece menos complicado por el tema del trafo de acoplamiento que la version a transistores , ademas con 800W estaria justo para mi amplificador Clase D aunque quisiera que la fuente rinda un poco mas asi aseguro la potencia necesaria con las perdidas. Una vez implementado hare las pruebas y ajustes necesarios. 
Estube leyendo los ultimos post encontre un documento que adjunto  espero sirva.
felicitaciones a mnicolau por este excelente aporte


----------



## mariano22

Gente!! aca van las fotos!

Les comento que hoy hice nuevas pruebas con resultados buenos en las tensiones pero mucho zumbido.
Mariano medi las entradas de los 7x15 y me dio 13.8+13.8 (cosa que mal)...

Tengo pensado hacer un 2do trafo aparte pero con 1 solo alambre por bobinado. Y de eso es esta pregunta:

Que grosor tiene que tener el primario y el secundario para que se use un solo alambre?

No los molesto mas escribiendo.
Gracias por toda la ayuda!

Saludos!

PD: hay 2 fotos y el rar que contiene el resto de las fotos.


----------



## fas0

Mariano22, no soy un experto pero ahí hay mucha desprolijidad... las pistas llenas de estaño por todas partes, capaz por ahí anda el problema. Le pusiste flux a la placa?

bueno, me toca a mi ahora 

estoy empezando a hacer la SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta 2.0 (Rectificación con Diodos Dobles)... me animé, Dios dirá en que termina este emprendimiento jaja.

*duda:* el E16 no se toca no? digo, es sacar de la fuente ATX y luego soldar en el pcb... sin desarmar ni nada.

muchas gracias.


----------



## Diego German

mariano22 dijo:


> Gente!! aca van las fotos!
> 
> Les comento que hoy hice nuevas pruebas con resultados buenos en las tensiones pero mucho zumbido.
> Mariano medi las entradas de los 7x15 y me dio 13.8+13.8 (cosa que mal)...
> 
> Tengo pensado hacer un 2do trafo aparte pero con 1 solo alambre por bobinado. Y de eso es esta pregunta:
> 
> Que grosor tiene que tener el primario y el secundario para que se use un solo alambre?
> 
> No los molesto mas escribiendo.
> Gracias por toda la ayuda!
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PD: hay 2 fotos y el rar que contiene el resto de las fotos.



Mariano veo que te a quedado mucha resina de las soldaduras seria bueno que con acetona o algun tipo de disolvente limpies las pistas  frotando con un cepillo de dientes hasta que salga toda esa resina ya que debido a esto tambien se producen muchos problemas y a veces no andan los circuitos, tambien te recomendaria que armes de nuevo la placa de control  
Otra cosa el zumbido en el transformador puede deberse a que la E y la I no estan haciendo contacto del todo y se este formando un gap entre estas eso me paso a mi saque el transformador limpie la parte en donde hacen contacto biendo que quede lo mas lisa posible y lo arme denuevo y e zumbido se fue 




fas0 dijo:


> estoy empezando a hacer la SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta 2.0 (Rectificación con Diodos Dobles)... me animé, Dios dirá en que termina este emprendimiento jaja.
> 
> *duda:* el E16 no se toca no? digo, es sacar de la fuente ATX y luego soldar en el pcb... sin desarmar ni nada.
> 
> muchas gracias.



Suerte con tu armado seguro que la sacas 

El EE16 no lo tocas para nada solo debes ver como esta conectado al fuente de pc para de esta manera colocarlo en esta SMPS 

saludos...


----------



## mariano22

Ok. Gracias por responer diego! Cuanto pueda voy a armar la placa de control nueva y limpiar bien la placa.

Necesitaria que si o si me pasen los datos que pedí de los alambres del prim y sec. para armar directamente con un nucleo y carretel nuevo.

Gracias por los consejos! Un saludo!


----------



## fas0

Gracias DG por el dato.

Me surgió una duda con respecto al ferrite
1) Conseguí un EI-33C, salió perfecto de la ATX, al mirar las patitas tiene 6 de un lado... pero solo 3 del otro. Sirve, no sirve? habrá que improvisar patitas para lograr los otros 3 que faltan?


----------



## mariano22

podes improvisarlas o obtenerlas de otro transformador. Yo hice esta segunda opción ya que antes de empezar, me hice de 5 fuentes ATX para todo y con eso saldé todas las necesidades.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

fas0 dijo:


> Gracias DG por el dato.
> 
> Me surgió una duda con respecto al ferrite
> 1) Conseguí un EI-33C, salió perfecto de la ATX, al mirar las patitas tiene 6 de un lado... pero solo 3 del otro. Sirve, no sirve? habrá que improvisar patitas para lograr los otros 3 que faltan?





mariano22 dijo:


> podes improvisarlas o obtenerlas de otro transformador. Yo hice esta segunda opción ya que antes de empezar, me hice de 5 fuentes ATX para todo y con eso saldé todas las necesidades.
> 
> Saludos


Claro hace lo que te dice mariano agregale el resto de patitas las que nececites, podes usar ese alambre sobrante de las resistencias de potencia o de los diodos zener ya que es un poco mas grueso que el de las resistencias de 1/2watts y de 1/4 de watts  

saludos...


----------



## fas0

bueno gracias Mariano/Diego, despacito la voy a ir armando... mientras voy pensando como encarar lo mas difícil para mi, el armado del trafo y el Inductor de Salida.

 También ver de donde consigo el bendito Inductor de Entrada, se que se consiguen en impresoras y esas cosas... pero hasta ahora no me encontré ninguna láser tirada en la calle jaja, solo fuentes/gabinetes.

saludos.


----------



## gonzalo345

Hola mariano quiero felicitarte 

Muy bueno el trabajo que hiciste lei tu post y me interese en el tema, soy nuevo en el foro y estudiante de ingenieria, me decidi por hacer tu fuente (la de 800W) y aprender en el camino, lei durante 3 dias todos los comentarios del foro baje el libro que sugeriste. 

Estoy haciendo mi propio diseño, primero hice el driber y toda la etapa de entrada parece estar funcionando todo correctamente, apenas termino subo algunas fotos y le hago un test de remdimiento.

Entendi el funcionamiento de todos los componentes, algunos no tanto corrijanme si me equivoco:

1-¿Que funcion cumplen esos capacitores que estan en la imagen adjunta?
Supongo que evitar que sea demaciado grande las diferencias de tension

2-¿Que funcion cumplen las redes snubber de salida de los secundarios y como calculo su vaor?
Supongo que protejer los diodos de salida y su valor me imagino que es un filtro pasa bajos y tomamos una Xc=0,1Ω para la frecuencia de paso

3- ¿Que funcion cumple el blocking cap y que sucede cuando vario su valor?
Supongo queblocking cap cirbe para ebitar que pase la continua 

Pd: Estoy experimentando con traformadores para exitar estos MOSFET subire noticias


Saludos a todos

Gracias por compartir mnicolau


----------



## mariano22

fas0 dijo:


> bueno gracias Mariano/Diego, despacito la voy a ir armando... mientras voy pensando como encarar lo mas difícil para mi, el armado del trafo y el Inductor de Salida.


Tanqui fas0... el trafo es un poco complicado pero el inductor de salida, en un segundito lo armás. No tiene ninguna ciencia 

Mucha suerte!
Saludos


----------



## sbl

disculpen que sea repetitivo soy estudiante de electrónica y de tanto leer no me queda claro una fuente half bridge puede trabajar a 12v y cueles son los calculos del transformador ya que vi que varias maneras de calcular el bobinado.


----------



## fas0

de nuevo por acá, se me está complicando levemente conseguir condensadores de 1kv( ya sea 2.2nF, 1nF, etc) me ofrecen de *2kv*... ¿sirven?

2da preg. esto no recuerdo si ya lo preguntaron, pero bue... los condensadores electroliticos de 220uF que están cerca de la salida de +-15v son de 35v? (como los 4 220uF cerca del transformador)

las resistencias de 2.7k que están cerca de los leds... los grandes son de 1w, *¿y los chiquitos? ¿de 1/4w?*

las resistencias (220k, 2.7k, 39ohm) que están cerca del 13007, 4007... también son de 1/4?

gracias.


----------



## gonzalo345

fas0, La respuesta a todas sus preguntas son Si, fijate analiza el circuito calculas la potencia que va a disipar lo mismo con los voltajes de los capacitores 

sbl, Fijate que esta publicada la forma de calcular el bobinado revisa todo el post, tambien en el libro de martiy brown en la pagina 41 esta la formula


----------



## sbl

gracias gonzalo345 lei todo el foro tambien descargue el libro lo del calculo creo me queda claro mi duda es las fuentes half bridge pueden trabajar con 12v de entrada.

lo que quiero hacer es poder calcular el nucleo EI33 para cualquier tipo de elevador de voltaje
ya que en todo lo que lei  dice qe las fuentes half bridge trabajan minimo con 90V de entrada


----------



## Mastodonte Man

sbl dijo:


> mi duda es las fuentes half bridge pueden trabajar con 12v de entrada.



Hola amigo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/


----------



## sbl

grasias, lo siento lo habia pasado por alto ese detalle ahora mi duda es lo puedo remplazar el sg3525 por un tl494 que ajustess aria para utilizar la misma placa.


----------



## Diego German

sbl dijo:


> grasias, lo siento lo habia pasado por alto ese detalle ahora mi duda es lo puedo remplazar el sg3525 por un tl494 que ajustess aria para utilizar la misma placa.


Si queres una con el tl494 mira por aca lo unico que tenes que hacer es rediseñar la etapa de pwm osea esa plaquita pequena que es desmontable

saludos...


----------



## Cacho

El reemplazo del SG3525 por un TL494 es posible, pero no es un reemplazo directo, cuidado con eso.
No es sacar uno y poner el otro.

Tenés que hacer un circuito distinto para que funcione.

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h

Hola mariano el sistema de alimentación del SG3525 y del IR2110 es el mismo que usaste para la fuente mini con IR2153?? Es decir al enchufar la fuente los integrados comienzan a funcionar con la tensión Vaux del regulador zener con TIP50 y luego comienzan a alimentarse desde el devanado auxiliar a través del regulador LM7815???


----------



## louro

sbl dijo:


> grasias, lo siento lo habia pasado por alto ese detalle ahora mi duda es lo puedo remplazar el sg3525 por un tl494 que ajustess aria para utilizar la misma placa.




te deixo uns arquivos adjunto
espero que seja util


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Gonzalo, gracias por el comentario. Esperamos esos resultados 

1) El capacitor superior conecta a masa el disipador y evita así que se convierta en una antena y que irradie la frecuencia de conmutación de la SMPS. El inferior permite acoplar capacitívamente ambas masas, primaria y secundaria.

2) y 3) Te recomiendo para estos puntos el libro de Pressman "Switching Power Supply Design". Ahí tenés muy bien explicados estos temas y sus cálculos.

0110110h, ambas fuentes que mencionás arrancan desde la tensión Vbus y luego se alimentan desde un devanado auxiliar. La diferencia entre ambas es el circuito de arranque, más simplificado en la fuente del IR2153.

Saludos


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola amigos
tengo una duda , cuando mido la tension en el punto medio de los condesadores de 330uf con respecto a tierra obtengo 80Vdc y desde el  punto medio a V+ del otro capacitor lee 210V. esto en los dos capacitores de filtro en la entrada despues del puente rectificador ... 
mi duda es la siguiente: este punto medio de los dos capacitores no deberia tener la mitad exacta de los 300Vdc rectificados (osea 150V) , o es normal que sea asimetrico este voltaje.   Estos valores los medi tanto en vacio ( osea el rectificador y los condensadores sin nada mas conectado) como cuando conecto  todo lo demas , es decir aun en vacio la tension es asimetrica.
¿ es normal esto o algo esta mal???????????? 
muchas gracias
saludos


----------



## martt

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, para armar el transformador...
> 
> 1º Empezamos preparando los alambres armados como comenté antes...
> 
> 2º Agarramos el núcleo y vamos a bobinar la mitad del primario, osea 16 espiras. Lo hacemos entre el pin "m" y el "n". Una vez terminado, colocamos una capa de aislación, cinta aisladora para alta temperatura es válido usar.
> 
> 3º Ahora vamos a armar el secundario, vamos a bobinar ambas ramas a la vez, osea tomamos ambos alambres y hacemos lo siguiente: el extremo de uno de los alambres lo soldamos al pin "q" y el extremo del otro alambre al pin "r".
> Con el primer extremo de ambos soldado, procedemos a hacer las 12 espiras. Una vez hecho, identificamos cada uno de los alambres con un multímetro, midiendo continuidad. Aquel cuyo primer extremo estaba soldado en el pin "q", lo soldamos a "r" y el restante, a "s". De esta forma terminamos el secundario, queda una bobina a continuación de la otra, ambas idénticas y en el mismo sentido. Otra capa de aislante.
> 
> 4º Hacemos la otra mitad del primario, restan 16 espiras, que van a ser bobinadas en el MISMO sentido que la mitad anterior y soldadas entre el pin "n" y "o". Capa de aislante.
> 
> 5º Bobinamos el terciario, 6 espiras, en el mismo sentido que los bobinados secundarios y conectados entre pin "t" y "u".
> 
> Dejo una imagen como guía... espero se entienda.
> 
> Saludos



hola mariano disculpa que te moleste me podrias explicar las conexiones del trafo y el de proteccion contra cortos se como bobinarlos pero no entiendo vien como conectarlos a la placa otra consulta no concigo los inductores de entrada que me recomendas al respecto 
es la fuente smps half bridge 800w 1.0
salusos


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola nuevamente..

les cuento que al fin termine de implementar  la fuente half bridge de 800w tuve que hacer   modificaciones para obtener +- 70 volts  y 8 amperios por cada rama,  como los componentes todos son mucho mas grandes necesitaba otra placa ..... solo tuve leves problemas  como la que pregunte anteriormente sobre la tension media del rectificador , la causa tan simple como una resistencia de 150K aparententemente  buena pero abierta internamnete. Use un nucleo ETD59 y tuve que recalcular los bobinados : = dos dias leyendo a marty brown y pressman  ...
Las pruebas son muy satisfactorias y me impresiono mucho , llege a extraerle 1400 watts continuos ( 10 amperios por cada rama sin problemas)   , hasta los 600watts anda  tibio , desde los 700 para arriba calienta un poco pero no exageradamente , con un pequeño cooler todo regreso a tibio

solamente quiero 700 watts para mi amplificador Sorensen  stereo , creo que exagere con el tamaño del nucleo y el inductor de salida ... en fin ya esta hecho , estoy muy contento y satisfecho , agradezco infinitamnete a mnicolau por tan buen aporte y tambien a todos los que me ayudaron

pd: les adjunto fotos como quedo la fuente


----------



## mnicolau

jllvmicrostar dijo:


> Las pruebas son muy satisfactorias y me impresiono mucho , llege a extraerle 1400 watts continuos ( 10 amperios por cada rama sin problemas)   , hasta los 600watts anda  tibio , desde los 700 para arriba calienta un poco pero no exageradamente , con un pequeño cooler todo regreso a tibio



 Felicitaciones jllvmicrostar!! enorme fuente te mandaste y excelentes resultados obtenidos 

martt, qué es lo que no se entiende específicamente? las conexiones están comentadas en la cita que hiciste. Para el inductor de entrada, podrías armarlo vos mismo sobre un toroide aunque deberías calcular la inductancia necesaria.

Saludos


----------



## jllvmicrostar

muchas gracias mnicolau , hace tiempo queria hacer algo semejante sino fuera por tu aporte , hasta ahora seguiria esperando ... 

tengo una pequeña duda que tal vez  sepas contestar : quiero eliminar la pequeña fuente lineal de start up ( el zener de 13 , sus resistencias de 4700k  y 39k y el tip50 ) aunque paresca extraño esas resistencias calientan mas que los mosfet ....
Lo que quiero hacer es  alimentar la fuente sin tener start-up , osea tener 310Vdc internos del rectificador  pero  el SG3525 y el ir2110 sin tension; luego  usar los 12VDC. de  stand by  que tiene mi  amplificador para darle el impulso inicial para encender la fuente...  mi gran duda es la siguiente : ¿se puede tener la tension de 310 VDc presente , mientras que el  Ir2110 esta sin tension ,o  se daña el IR o peor aun los mosfet puedan conducir a la vez  y todo se mande a volar?
se que es cosa de probar pero sabes , no me atrevo ya que es el ultimo IR2110 que tengo a la mano y si lo fundo tengo que pedirlo a otra ciudad....
gracias nuevamente por tu gran aporte


----------



## mnicolau

Yo no haría esa prueba... me parece que te la vas a complicar y con posibilidad de tener problemas. 
Lo que podrías hacer es calcular mejor las resistencias de esa pequeña fuente para el start up (las R de 39K son las únicas que deberían calentar constantemente) y buscar el menor valor de corriente posible que permita el arranque; así vas a obtener menor disipación de calor en ambas.

Saludos


----------



## joryds

Hola compañeros, reciclando encontré esta fuente, al parecer es de 1500W  esta fuente movía un mecanismo de motores paso a paso y  también un Laser de 100W.
El transformador de potencia es un ETD49 y para la corrección de factor de potencia tiene un E4215/70.2 .
El costo fue de 10 dólares incluido el láser, un poco costoso pero que se le va hacer   .


----------



## FELIBAR12

louro dijo:


> te deixo uns arquivos adjunto
> espero que seja util



Podrias darnos mas informacion sobre esos diagramas?,el enlace(URL) de la pagina original?


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola jorids
Muy buena adquisicion , esa fuente parece tener  unos muy buenos nucleos y toroidales. Te comento que yo alcance 1400 watts con un nucleo etd59 aunque segun los pdfs deberia dar mas .  si tu  nucleo es etd49 es un centimetro mas chico no esta mal para 1500w (note que  la numeracion ETDXX  , corresponde a altura de la E del nucleo) asi es facil saber si es 49 o 59..

respecto a la correccion de potencia te comento que yo he probado mi fuente extrayendo 1400w continuos y mis conclusiones fueron las siguientes:
1. la tension de rectificada que entraga el puente de diodos de entrada a los condesadores de 330uF 250 v que usaba se caia de aprox 300V a 260V o menos, pense que faltaba condensador  puse 470uF mejoro un poco pero no mucho.
2. el puente rectificador de 6 Amp. que usaba y el termistor ntc quemaban.....tuve que poner un puente de 10 Amp. con discipador y dos ntc en paralelo.

Mi conclusion es que para potencias grandes mayores a 1000w necesitas esa etapa de correccion de factor de potencia si o si para que no se te caiga los 300Vdc. y poder utilizar la potencia maxima efectiva  de los nucleos EDT.  y tambien mantener bajo los picos en la corriente de entrada (220Vac) y que dicha corriente no se desfase o deforme demasiado y asi no tener que usar un puente rectificador muy grande 

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

No es taaan así jllvmicrostar....

El puente de 6[A] quemaba simplemente porque estabas al límite de sus capacidades y encima es aconsejable colocar los diodos sobrados x 2 en capacidad de corriente.

Por otro lado, si calculás la capacidad necesaria para mantener un ripple de unos 15[VAC] ahí (5% del a tensión Vbus) con 1000[W] de salida, vas a necesitar unos 400[uF]. Osea *2* capacitores de 470[uF] *en paralelo por cada "semi-rama"*, *4 caps en total*.

De hecho, si calculás cuánto ripple vas a obtener con los capacitores que usaste, con 330[uF] a esa potencia, tenés unos 35[VAC]. Y con 470[uF], 25[VAC].

Saludos


----------



## louro

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Podrias darnos mas informacion sobre esos diagramas?,el enlace(URL) de la pagina original?


A pagina principal é esta:  http://www.interlavka.narod.ru/nabor/nabbar550.htm
Está em russu é só traduzir no Google tradutor


----------



## joryds

jllvmicrostar dijo:


> hola jorids
> Muy buena adquisicion , esa fuente parece tener  unos muy buenos nucleos y toroidales. Te comento que yo alcance 1400 watts con un nucleo etd59 aunque segun los pdfs deberia dar mas .  si tu  nucleo es etd49 es un centimetro mas chico no esta mal para 1500w (note que  la numeracion ETDXX  , corresponde a altura de la E del nucleo) asi es facil saber si es 49 o 59..
> 
> respecto a la correccion de potencia te comento que yo he probado mi fuente extrayendo 1400w continuos y mis conclusiones fueron las siguientes:
> 1. la tension de rectificada que entraga el puente de diodos de entrada a los condesadores de 330uF 250 v que usaba se caia de aprox 300V a 260V o menos, pense que faltaba condensador  puse 470uF mejoro un poco pero no mucho.
> 2. el puente rectificador de 6 Amp. que usaba y el termistor ntc quemaban.....tuve que poner un puente de 10 Amp. con discipador y dos ntc en paralelo.
> 
> Mi conclusion es que para potencias grandes mayores a 1000w necesitas esa etapa de correccion de factor de potencia si o si para que no se te caiga los 300Vdc. y poder utilizar la potencia maxima efectiva  de los nucleos EDT.  y tambien mantener bajo los picos en la corriente de entrada (220Vac) y que dicha corriente no se desfase o deforme demasiado y asi no tener que usar un puente rectificador muy grande
> 
> saludos



Hola jllvmicrostar, según el fabricante Ferroxcube-Philips  el ETD44 con una frecuencia de 96Khz puede dar 1593.7W,  y un ETD49  a 96khz puede dar 2458.8W pero yo creo que se debe usar corrector de factor de potencia para alcanzar tanto.

Sobre los capacitores, siempre se va a caer la tensión, en mi caso use un doblador de tensión y de 330V DC baja hasta 270V DC solo pude sacar 1200W a esa fuente, para esa prueba use 2 filtros de 1500uF a 200V.

Como sugiere mariano, siempre hay que usar un puente rectificador  el doble de la corriente nominal.

Si le colocas las 2 NTC en paralelo no te va hacer el trabajo muy bien porque la resistencia sería muy baja, es decir si usas 2 ntc de 10ohm  tendrías 5ohm y ese valor no es tan adecuado para amortiguar el pico de corriente que se genera al cargarse los capacitores.

Saludos.


----------



## jllvmicrostar

JORYDS dijo:


> Hola jllvmicrostar, según el fabricante Ferroxcube-Philips  el ETD44 con una frecuencia de 96Khz puede dar 1593.7W,  y un ETD49  a 96khz puede dar 2458.8W pero yo creo que se debe usar corrector de factor de potencia para alcanzar tanto.



algunos pdf de otros  fabricantes  traen mas datos que ferrox;  hay que fijarse que la potencia tambien depende del material , si es  la ETD 49-N27 ( las que se consiguen mas facilemnte)  solo te da 1.25kw a 100khz;  si es n67 da 1.9 kw y otras materiales 3fxx aun mas...

perdona era para la etd44-27
saludos


----------



## joryds

jllvmicrostar dijo:


> algunos pdf de otros  fabricantes  traen mas datos que ferrox;  hay que fijarse que la potencia tambien depende del material , si es  la ETD 44-N27 ( las que se consiguen mas facilemnte)  solo te da 1.25kw a 100khz;  si es n67 da 1.9 kw y otras materiales 3fxx aun mas...



Hola material que me parece el más adecuado  es el 3C90 por que se comporta muy bien de 50 hasta 200Khz y yo trabajo en el rango de frecuencia de 100Khz es decir, esa es la frecuencia donde se comporta mejor el material.

Saludos.


----------



## martt

mnicolau dijo:


> Felicitaciones jllvmicrostar!! enorme fuente te mandaste y excelentes resultados obtenidos
> 
> martt, qué es lo que no se entiende específicamente? las conexiones están comentadas en la cita que hiciste. Para el inductor de entrada, podrías armarlo vos mismo sobre un toroide aunque deberías calcular la inductancia necesaria.
> 
> Saludos



en la smps half bridge 800w 1.0 lo que pasa es que no son las mismas vueltas y las letras que figuran en la placa no son las mismas con respecto a lo esplicado en lo que cite ese es el problema 


saludos


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!!!

Les comento que he realizado nuevas pruebas, luego de limpiar bien con aguarrás la placa y hacer un par de soldaduras.
La fuente, *con alimentacion externa, anda de 10*. Sin ella, arranca solo si esta el preset casi al minimo, marcando 16v de salida, sino no arranca. Esta casi confirmado que va a quedar con fuente externa.

Tengo un fuerte ruido cuando se enciende, pero como me habian dicho que podia ser el trafo (ya que una pata de la E esta pegada), le pido, a quien sepa, *que me pase los grosores de los alambres para un trafo con un solo alambre por* *bobinado y asi armar otro trafo* para probar.

Sin mas que decir. Gracias de antemano y por todo!.

Saludos!


----------



## martt

hola amigos del foro esto armando la bridge de 800w
segun lo que estoy entendiendo sobre le conexion del trafo a la placa es la siguiente(me podrian correjir)
primario conectado de c a e con punto medio en d
secundario de h a j con punto medio en i
terciario de k a l
inductor contra corto cable atrvesado de n a n y el secundario del mismo entre o y p
devanadi axiliar de q a f (cuantas vueltas no lo se supongo que 4 o 5)
me podrian correjir si estoy equivocado

saludos


----------



## jllvmicrostar

martt dijo:


> hola amigos del foro esto armando la bridge de 800w
> segun lo que estoy entendiendo sobre le conexion del trafo a la placa es la siguiente(me podrian correjir)
> primario conectado de c a e con punto medio en d
> secundario de h a j con punto medio en i
> terciario de k a l
> inductor contra corto cable atrvesado de n a n y el secundario del mismo entre o y p
> devanadi axiliar de q a f (cuantas vueltas no lo se supongo que 4 o 5)
> me podrian correjir si estoy equivocado
> 
> saludos




primario conectado de c a e con punto medio en d   ok
secundario de h a j con punto medio en i                ok
terciario de k a l                                                  ok
inductor contra corto cable atrvesado de n a n y el secundario del mismo entre o y p   x
devanadi axiliar de q a f (cuantas vueltas no lo se supongo que 4 o 5)                       x

es:
inductor contra corto cable atrvesado de 'm' a 'n' y el secundario del mismo entre o y p
devanado auxiliar: (depende del nucleo ( flujo)):  prueba 2 vueltas  ; con 2vueltas  la entrada dell 7815 debe ser 20 Volts. ( recuerda no debe pasar de 28v ).
saludos


----------



## martt

ok amigo ya entende 
muchas gracias
me pondre en campaña de armar

saludos


----------



## Delphos

Hola Mnicolau y saludos a todo el foro, les comento que ya termine de armar la fuente de 800 w. 
anexo fotos:
Agradesco a Mnicolau por toda la informacion Proporcionada y a cada uno de los participantes de este foro, ya que aprendi mucho de las respuestas de cada uno de ustedes, la fuente arranco a la primera, mas sin embargo Tengo algunos problemas que enlisto a continuacion, espero que me puedan orientar:

 --La fuente la calcule para que me entregara +70 / -70 pero como maximo me esta  entregando +/- 56.9 vcd.
Las formulas que use son las siguientes:

Para el primario:
Npri=(Vin(max /2)*10^8) / (4*F*Bmax*Ac)
Vnom. = 220vca.
Tensión Máxima de red AC,  220[V] + 10% = 242[V]
Tensión Máxima de red DC, 242[V] x 1.41 = 341[V]
Vinmax = 341/2 = 170.61 v.
Vinmax = 170.61
F=210000/2 = 105000[Hz]
Bmax=1000[G]
Ae (EE55/25), 4.24[cm^2]
(170.61*10^8) / (4*105000*1000*4.24)

Npri= 9.58 = 10 Espiras


Para el Secundario:
Nsec=(1.1*(Vout+Vfwd)*Npri) / (Vin(min)*DCmax)

Vout=70[V]
Vfwd=2[V]
Npri=10 Espiras
Vin(min) = 220 – 10%
Vin(min)=(198[VAC]*1.41)/2 (suponiendo un 10% menos de tensión de línea)
Vin(min) = 139.59
DCMax=0.9 = [90%]
Nsec. = (1.1*(70+2)*10) / (139.59*0.9)

Nsec=6.30 = 7 + 7 Espiras

Terciario
Nter = [(Vter+Vd)*Nsec) / (Vsec+Vfwd)
Nter = [(20V+2V)*14) / (140V+2V) 
Nter = (308) / (142)
Nter1 = 2.16 = 2 espiras

-- Las resistencias de salida calientan inmediatamente, los valores que use son de 4.7k. a      1 W.

-- cambie Los diodos de regulacion  a 39 v. cada uno.

Si Mnicolau o alguien mas me pudiera orientar estare muy agradecido, Mil Gracias de antemano

Saludos cordiales desde Mexico.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Delphos, subí los diodos a 60[V] cada uno y ahí deberías poder regular hasta los +-70[V] deseados.

Por el tema del calentamiento de las resistencias de salida, hacé un simple cálculo de potencia disipada en esas Rs y vas a ver el por qué del mismo . Te sugiero que las calcules y las reemplaces si vas a usar +-70[V] porque vas a ver humo sino.

Saludos


----------



## Delphos

Agradesco tu orientacon Mnicolau, realizare los cambios y calculos que me indicas y te informo de los resultados, mil gracias 

Saludos.


----------



## maximoss3500

hola amigos foreros posteo por que tengo algunas dudas sobre el trafo ya que quiero hacer la fuente de 800w pero no tengo el trafo y no se como los compro si es que los venden o como los pido.............
asi que me dedicare a hacer la SMPS2.0
aui tengo unos trafo reciclados uno de ellos es parecido al EI33 (adjunto fotos) ya bobinado 
y tengo otro casi del mismo tamaño pero un EE y no se que numero tiene por codigo  
*E115982       MP-103B
SMT-35RV-962A
DCGM   0716(059C  E*   no e podido encontrar su caracteristicas
el cual adjunto foto ya que quiero usarlo para sacarle mas jugo a la fuente 

Tambien queria saber si puedo usar el inductor de entrada que pongo en la foto siquiente el que esta al lado del condenso de 1uF 250v y del NTC (creo)
los bobinados estan separados y por el segir de las pistas es una bobina para la L y otra para la N en un nucleo de color berde como se apresia quiero saber si lo puedo usar para la fuente 2.0 ya que no consigo uno parecido 
Grasias a todos y bueno saludos


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola delphos yo use 2 diodos de 62 volts. , ademas como la corriente aumenta con el voltaje ,  la resitencia de 10K que va al del pin 4 del 4n35 la baje a 5K  ... debera andar correctamente


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas muchachos.
Me arme un amplificador ucd de ejtagle  y me recomendaron que le arme esta fuente smps
posteada por mnicolau. mi idea es alimentarla con +-57 V para sacarle aprox 400 watts sobre 4 ohms. pense que me vendria bien la fuente de 800 watts ya que tengo los mosfets irfp450 y parece que me servirian. Analizando el esquema ciertas cosas no me quedaron en claro : 

-los puntos O , P , M y N que son? segun vi va un inductor hay , como se construye? 
-Inductor Protección Contra Cortos . en que parte del esquema va esto? realmente no lo encontre.
- el inductor de entrada , consegui uno de una fuente de impresora, el alambre parece ser muy fino creen que podria servir?
- para obtener los +-57 habria que modificar algo en el transformador? o con la cantidad de vueltas que indica mnicolau en el archivo llegara a tal tension?
- y por ultimo alguien probo esta fuente con el amplificador ucd de ejtagle? funciona correctamente?

desde ya muchas gracias y mis disculpas si alguna de estas dudas fue contestada antes y la pase por alto.


----------



## Cacho

Quizá alguna de tus dudas *no* fue contestada ya a lo largo del hilo.

¿Cuántos mensajes te salteaste al leerlo?


----------



## moises calderon

Amigo mnicolau, requiero construir una fuente de 48 voltios, 10 A. te agradeceria me sugieras alguna, de las que posteaste, para poder construirla, disculpa el atrevimiento de pedirte ese trabajo, un abrazo, moises


----------



## Delphos

jllvmicrostar dijo:


> hola delphos yo use 2 diodos de 62 volts. , ademas como la corriente aumenta con el voltaje ,  la resitencia de 10K que va al del pin 4 del 4n35 la baje a 5K  ... debera andar correctamente



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta jllvmicrostar, Hare lo que me indicas y espero obtener los resultados deseados.
 Aprovechando tu amabilidad, me podrias decir que valor utilizaste en las resistencias de salida de +/- 70 volts? o que formula empleaste para calcularlas?  ya que yo soy solo un aficionado a la electronica y pues si me falta mucho por aprender..
 Gracias y saludos.


----------



## jllvmicrostar

DELPHOS dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta jllvmicrostar, Hare lo que me indicas y espero obtener los resultados deseados.
> Aprovechando tu amabilidad, me podrias decir que valor utilizaste en las resistencias de salida de +/- 70 volts? o que formula empleaste para calcularlas?  ya que yo soy solo un aficionado a la electronica y pues si me falta mucho por aprender..
> Gracias y saludos.



la formula muyy facil    es la ley de ohm    R=v/i   y la potencia es P = V*I 
yo use resistencias de 3,9 K a 10w  ( tambien puede ser de 5 w) com ello tienes 18mAmp y 1.3 watt...el valor realmente se calcula para obtener el % de regulacion deseada de la fuente ... si has hecho bien tus calculos del trafo no habra r problemas
saludos


----------



## Delphos

O.k. jllvmicrostar, Muchas gracias por la informacion.
Saludos.


----------



## javier xino

hola a toda la comunidad !! 

antes que todo quiero agradecer a *mnicolau* por semejantes proyectos , esta todo muy bien explicado , muy prolijo y estoy seguro que se puede aprender mucho con proyectos de ese tipo ( yo aprendi  bastante al incursionar en el tema y por eso estoy  muy agradecido  )



en segundo lugar quiero comentarles que termine mi fuente,  es la Half-Bridge    de 800w 
tuve algunos inconvenientes al principio , mi inconveniente fue un diodo zener que me vendieron con un valor errado (era de 13v  y me dieron de 6.8v ) ,orto inconveniente fue que había realizado el pcb hace bastante tiempo pero estaba sin terminar y una de las pistas de la placa de control estaba cortada asi que mi fuente no arrancaba  lo cual solucione hacinedo otra paca nueva  y santo remedio ( hice otra nueva por que entre tanto soldar y desoldar  levante unas pistas y quedo horrible ......

para bobinar el transformador no tuve mayor inconveniente ..lei todo los post del tema y lo logre realizar con cierta facilidad ...(tuve que bobinar 3 transfos y a final se adquiere un poco de practica y con los comentarios de todos los foreros y la información posteada por mncolau pude realizarlo ....

bueno sin mas  les adjunto unas fortos de mi fuente ..disculpen la calidad de las fotos  ..
aa  y no e tomado fotos de la fuente  terminada , es que no tengo camara ..solo tenia una que era prestada y aprobeche de tomar unas pocas ....

saludos a todos y suerte !


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Javier, felicitaciones por el armado, muy prolijo todo... cada día se suma más gente al uso de las SMPS!; y gracias por comentar tu experiencia 

Saludos!


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas noches
ya me embarque en la construccion de la fuente de 800W , ya bobine el trafo y ya casi tengo lista la placa.
me queda una duda , el inductor de salida es nesesario que lo haga con los 16 alambres en paralelo como hice en el secundario del trafo? ya que segun veo esta despues del puente rectificador y ya CREO que no molestaria la alta frecuencia. ademas que seria muy dificil que entre en el toroide dicho bobinado.
y otra pregunta , el capacitor que esta en la entrada de 220 de 100 nf 275 volts  como se pide ? ya que me dijeron en varias casas de electronica que no tenian. serviria un polyester o ceramico?

muchas gracias y suerte.


----------



## matiasdanielruiz

hola mnicolau ....
voy a agregarme a la familia de las SMPS con la 2.0...

te queria pedir si tenes la lista de materiales, porque como soy principiante muchas veces me confundo, por ejemplo con los capacitores (poliester, etc)

te lo agradeceria mucho..

saludos  matiasdanielruiz


----------



## guille2

Hola Javier te quedo muy bien la fuente.
  Me parece que reciclaste el núcleo, tengo curiosidad por saber de donde lo sacaste?  Y si tenía gap. saludos


----------



## javier xino

hola guille2 muchas gracias  ...si estoy muy conforme con la fuente 


respecto a tu pregunta  ..si , son reciclados de las  fuentes de televisor ..si de esas que traen grap 
veras  yo recicle alrededor de 5 nucleos de fuentes de tv  ...todos iguales ...lo que hice fue tomar las partes tipo E de los nucleos que no tenian grap  y usarlas .......

ahora tengo pensado hacer la funete smps dc-dc de mariano 



para el usuario rafaaaa21 ...hola hola ojalas puedas realizar tu fuente sin mayores inconvenientes 
respecto al condensador de 100n por 275 v  ...se pide tal cual  ..vas a la casa de electronica y le dises  " quiero unos condensadores de 100 nano  por 275 volt " si no tienen de ese voltaje  puede ser mas no hay problema  ej. 400v , 600v ,etc
claro que a mas voltaje mas caro  

suerte cualquer duda estamos atentos !!!


----------



## SKYFALL

javier te quedo muy buena la fuente, lamentablemente me he quedado corto de tiempo para poder construirla pero prometo subir fotos cuando la tenga lista y que ojalá me quede tan bien como las que he visto.

Saludos.


----------



## cristiandamian

Hola despues de un tiempo vuelvo al proyecto, pregunta alguno hizo un driver, o todos han usado un driver sacado de la PC??
Mariano estoy re haciendo mi fuente desde el circuito! o sea de cero. podrias hacerme el favor de ayudarme a calcular bien el primario y el secundario del transformador, nesecito una sola rama de 13.8V 15 o 16 amperes.

Gracias y en cuanto tenga termado el circuito nuevo lo subo para que me des tu opinion!!


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas!
les cuento que termine de armar la fuente de 800 W.
me dispuse a probarla con la serie (lampara de 25watts) conecto , la lampara brilla intensamente unos segundos luego disminuye y queda tenuemente encendida.Pero la fuente no arranca.En ninguna de las salidas ya sea secundario o terciarias de +-15 tengo tension.Cuando enciendo la vaux sube a aproximadamente 11V y luego disminuye a 8,5V y se queda hay.
estoy pensando que puede ser el trafo que este mal bobinado. 
ustedes que creen? 
muchas gracias a todos


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas buenas actualizando . pude hacer arrancar la fuente, tenia una pista puenteada y un pequeño corto a la salida.Ahora me regula perfecto hasta 50 volts a partir de hay cuando intento subirlo mas empiesa a variar la tension de salida y la tengo que apagar a riesgo de que me exploten los capacitores.
mi idea es sacarle +-57 V 
cualquier ayuda es agradecida , saludos!


----------



## hanton

hola a todos les cuento estoy terminando de armar la fuente 2.0 y me falta solo colocar los transformadores y les queria pedir su ayuda en la contrucion y ubicacion de los pads.

bueno tengo el EE16 que es este.






coloque las resistencia todas son en ohm como deben ir los puentes ?

para el toroide y el EI33 comprare el alambre el viernes despues de mi trabajo o si puedo antes mejor

de ante mano muchas gracias

ademas que de seguro a muchos les servira la informacion ademas de ese driver tengo otro que es de 6 patas en la salida subire la imaguen apenas pueda con sus valores 
gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola rafa, supongo que estás usando capacitores de 63[V] al menos... si son de 50[V] es lógico ese comportamiento ya que están por reventar .

Qué cambios hiciste a la fuente para poder llegar a +-57[V]?

Cristian, empezaste los cálculos ya? Avisá cualquier problema y te damos una mano...

hanton, fijate que en el .txt está explicado cómo identificar los pines y de esa manera colocar los puentes de manera correcta.

Saludos


----------



## hanton

gracias MNICOLAU la duda es que la resistencia entre el comun y los extremos es menor que sumando los dos bobinas juntas puede ser??

si es asi no tendria problemas y ya estaria puesto el driver

gracias


----------



## rafaaaa21

hola mnicolau ante todo gracias por la ayuda y por el diseño de la fuente.
Para llegar a +-57 modifique el trafo y cambie los zeners por unos de 39 V 
La relacion del trafo es 8+8 primario y el secundario 7+7 y estoy usando un nucleo ee 42/21/20
Efectivamente los capacitores son de 63 volts sino ya me hubieran sacado un ojo creo jajajajja ya que en esas variaciones que hace pasando los 50V llega casi a los 63V.
Algo que tal ves sea relevante: cuando toco el preset para variar la tension emite un chillido la fuente y la tension oscila levemente. 

Pd: algo que me falto agregar , es normal que los mosfets calienten digamos bastante? ya que si pongo la mano en el disipador no puedo tenerla mucho tiempo sin quemarme , la serie no acusa ningun consumo extra y estoy probando en vacio.

muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Rafa estás teniendo algún otro problema ahí ya que los mosfets deberían permanecer fríos. Empezá comentando si la fuente arrancó correctamente, osea... si se alimenta por si misma y no desde el circuito de arranque. A esto lo vas a comprobar con la temperatura del TIP50 y la R de 5[W]. Recordá desconectar la fuente antes! Además medí la tensión de alimentación de la placa de control, tenés que tener clavados los 15[V] del regulador 7815 y no menos.

hanton, habría que estudiar un poco el esquema para ver si es factible lo que mencionás. 
La forma más sencilla no es medir las resistencias de los devanados, sino tener la ATX de donde sacaste el driver en mano e ir siguiendo la guía que escribí. Con eso identificás los pines de manera rápidamente.

Saludos


----------



## hanton

gracias mnicolau lo tengo claro pero e ay el dilema los driver y el ee33 me los paso un amigo y no tengo la placa de la fuente para ver sus posiciones bueno si no quiero volar nada tendre que ir a los  cachivabhes el fin de semana a buscar una fuente vieja y asi poder sacar yo mismo los tranformadores ya identificados los pines.

bueno seguiremos adelante 
ay les cuento como me va
chao que esten bien y se agradecen los consejos


----------



## rafaaaa21

hola minicolau , comprobe lo que me dijiste , la fuente arranca por si sola tengo 21 volts antes del regulador (regulando a +-48v)  y el tip50 y la R 4k7 se mantienen frios 
saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Hanton, mañana vuelvo para mi ciudad, ahí tengo algunos drivers y puedo medir las resistencias para tratar de darte una mano.

Rafa, bien.. la fuente arranca correctamente pero el excesivo calentamiento de los mosfets indica algún tipo de problema y es algo difícil decir cual puede ser el causante. 
Lo que vas a tener que hacer es comprobar todos los componentes, valores de resistencias y capacitores (Rt y Ct fundamentalmente), asegurarte que todos sean correctos, también los diodos. Dudá de componentes que hayas reciclado y revisá qué problema puede haber traído ese puente que no te permitía arrancar anteriormente. Andá comentando y seguimos viendo, si se me ocurre algo te aviso.

Saludos


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas mnicolau estube revisando todos los componentes de la fuente , parece estar todo OK me falta medir los diodos. RT y CT estan correctos y los unicos componentes reciclados son los dos capacitores de 200 V 470 uf , el capacitor de 100nf a la entrada de 220 y los de 2.2nf 2kv. creeria que estos componentes no provocarian que los mosfets calienten.Podria ser que los mosfets sean truchos o esten dañados ? ya que estos los saque de un amplificador(que funcionaba).
Puede llegar a ser el trafo?
Cuando se produjo el corto que te mencione entre el positivo y negativo de la salida , creo yo que se activo la proteccion ya que emitia un chirrido el toroide de proteccion y la fuente no arrancaba. Pudo haber generado algun daño?

Un dato que creo que podria ser relevante que detecte hace un rato es que si por ejemplo regulo la fuente en 47.8 volts la tension empiesa a subir ,es decir en un rato sin tocarla sube a 47.8 despues a 47.9 asi sucesivamente lentamente y no se detiene. Significa esto un problema con la realimentacion?

saludos y muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## mogolloelectro

para hanton: 

con el documento que te dice mariano basta para instalarlo, solo debes identificar el tap central del trafo en ambas fases y obviamente nunca lo sabras con el tester. cuando yo arme la fuente de 300w 2.0 no me encendia a la primera y decidi ensayar combinando los pines del trafo y adivina que paso?
sencillamente mo arranca pero debes tener cuidado si vas a hacer pruebas recuerda que estas trabajando con alto voltaje
espero que te sirva esta info

ya tenia un buen tiempos in comentar
estoy en unproyecto con la fuente que usa el ir2153 y un par de ucd cuando logre hacerlo todo subo fotos


----------



## hanton

gracias are como dice tratare de poner los que tengo para comenzar las pruebas de rigor

se les agradece la ayuda a todos

les contare los avances

ya pregunte por telefono por el alambre y esta promedio de $7900 pesos el kilo unos 16 dolares y la venta minima es de 100 gramos asi asi el que sabado lo compro ahora ire a despegar el EE33

hasta luego


----------



## AJL

Hola gente, bueno les comento que arme la smps 2.0 y me surgio un problema que me parece haberlo leido a lo largo del tema, pero al cual no le encontré solucion todavía. El problema es que la fuente no arranca, y se escucha un TIC TIC TIC TIC de baja frecuencia proveniente de los transistores de conmutación, y la fuente tira +- 0,7v en la salida. La fuente esta armada tal cual el diagrama, ya cambie el TL494 que tenia reciclado por uno nuevo porque capaz que no andaba pero sigue igual. Alguien sabe por dónde puede venir el problema?? Reviso y reviso y todos los componentes parecen estar bien... la verdad que no se.

Cualquier ayuda se las agradezco! 
Gracias!


----------



## moises calderon

Amigo mnicolau, disculpa que sea quizas tan pesado, hace unos dias, no recuerdo en que hilo, pero parece que ha sido borrado , te solicite me recomendaras alguna  de las fuentes, esto naturalmente si es posible,porque deseo construir una fuente de 48 volts 10 amperes, para alimentar un lineal FM, agradecido de antemano por tu respuesta, saludos, moises


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas compañeros del foro
Paso para avisarles que ya resolvi el problema de calentamiento de los mosfets. tenia mal el capacitor de 100pf que va en serie con la R de 2w 100ohms en paralelo con el primario del trafo. 
Aun me queda ver el tema de la inestabilidad de la tension.Tambien note que cuando pruebo la fuente con la serie de 25 watts la diferencia de tension entre las dos ramas no supera los 200 mv y cuando uso la serie de 40 o 100 watts la diferencia entre las ramas se va a entre 8 y 9 volts.

muchas gracias y cualquier idea me chiflan 
salutes.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas tardes colegas
Recurro a ustedes ya que se me presento un problema . Lleve mi fuente a mi colegio para probarla y medirla con un osiloscopio. Me dispongo a encenderla mediante la serie y la serie comenzaba a encenderse y apagarse a una frecuencia considerable , el led de la rama positiva prendia y el otro empesaba a prender lentamente . 
Cambie los mosfets por que pense que podia ser eso , el sg y el IR .
Ahora la lampara prende por la carga de los capacitores pero la fuente no arranca. Tengo tension auxiliar (10v) 
Para descartar un corto desconecte toda la parte del secundario y saque el toroide de proteccion, y no paso absoltamente nada. 
Espero puedan ayudarme ya que esta fuente me esta haciendo renegar mucho jijijjiji
saludos y gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Rafa, cambiaste algo en la SMPS desde el comentario anterior? 

Subí unas fotos de la fuente en buena calidad para ver si podemos encontrar algo. Tanto de la placa de control como de la base y de ambos lados.

Moisés, tendrías que armar la de 800[W] (la compacta te queda corta para tanta corriente). Tendrías que modificar la salida para hacerla simple y aprovechar el espacio para utilizar todos los capacitores en ella.

AJL, pudiste lograr el arranque? Leé las últimas 20 páginas, se presentó ya tu problema y se dieron algunas soluciones.

Saludos


----------



## alejandrozama

hola que tal pues yo aqui denuevo, lo que pasa esque ya no habia comentado porque estaba ocupado con examenes, escrivo para informales que ya termine la fuente y dejarle algunas fotos.

la solucion de mi ultima pregunta fue que estaban mal 2 o 3 diodos de la placa del integrado asi que procedi a cambiar los cuatro y tambien el integrado, despues de esto la fuente volvio a funcionar a la perfeccion. el problema creo que habia sido generado porque no habia montado la fuente en una base y los puentes en el driver se desoldaron porque utilizaba la fuente asi y la movia.

el diseño original de la caja de la fuente fue cambiando segun iva avanzando, decidi en esa misma caja poner dos amplificadores de 100w del mismo pcb de mariano que suenan bastante bien, el ventilador superior es de bastantes rpm por lo que puse dos resistencias en la salida de 15v para poder tener 12v y 7.5v esto para poner la velocidad mas lenta cuando utilice los amplificadores poco (para reducir el ruido). a los amplificadores le puse sus interuptores por si ocupo solo la fuente devoltaje para algo externo. coloque dispadores bastante grande en todo como podran ver en la imagenes, el de los transistores es de un procesador y con el ventilador los mantiene realmente frios, el de la salidad de 15v tambien puse uno bastante grande porque calentaba bastante antes, los disipadores de los amplificadores funcionan bastante bien ya que por lo general solo estan tibios y calienta solo cuando se le exige mucho a los amplis.

como veran en la imagenes la union entre el acrilico y los disipadores no es perfecto decidi dejarlo asi ya que por ahi sale el aire y asi me evite acerle perforaciones de respiracion.

el acrilico es de casi 1cm y las medidas totales de la caja son 22*x*13.5*x*9.5 cm

en cada amplificador tengo conectado 2 bocinas en serie pioneer de 4 ohms y 80w nom. (esto para aprobechar al maximo el amplificador) el amplificador lo alimento con +/-40v (es lo maximo que me da la fuente).

solo falta agregar un par de leds de los que bambian de color ya que en este tipo de cajas de acrilico quedan muy bien.

pues solome que dar las gracias todos los que me ayudaron , y en especial a mariano por compartir estas fuentes con todos nosotros y por la atncion a nuestras preguntas


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas mnicolau 
Desde que arrancaba no cambie nada. simplemente la traslade de mi casa a mi colegio para hacerle unas mediciones y cuando llege aya ya no andaba. asi que supongo que en el viaje se me habra dañado algo.
Probe el IR2110 en el amplificador clase D y llege a la conclusion que se jodio ya que hacia unos ruidos bastante feitos jijiji.Te adjunto las fotos que me pediste . las de la placa de control muy bien no salieron . voy a ver si encuentro la forma de que salgan mas nitidas. 
muchas gracias 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/p3020001.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/asdasdxh.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/p3020007.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/p3020008.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/p3020009.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/p3020021i.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/146/p3020035.jpg/


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Oigan amigos, ultimamente me ha dado por armar amplis, pero el problema siempre han sido los trafos, asi que he pensado en que seria mejor armar SMPS para los amplificadores, pero tengo una duda muy seria:
-No hay forma de conseguir los nucleos de estas fuentes para crear las SMPS????

-En que fuentes masomenos se encuentran dichos nucleos???? (ejemplo: Los nucles EE33, se encuentran en fuentes de 400w)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## ernestogn

toda fuente atx de 400w o mas tiene un nucleo *EI*33 o EI35 . todas e
de las mejores marca a las mas ordinarias , si tenes algun amigo tecnico de PC seguro tiene cajas llenas de fuentes dañadas lista para tirar.


----------



## moises calderon

No se que pasa con mis mensajes, son borrados, agradeci a mnicolau por la respuesta que me brindo, estoy trabajando en la fuente segun sus sugerencias, un saludo a todos


----------



## mnicolau

De nada Moises, espero tengas éxito con la fuente 

Excelente ese sistema Alejandro, completo y compacto  

Rafa, lástima que no se ven muy bien las de la placa de control, tendrías que sacarla en modo macro, desde un poco más lejos y usando el zoom. 
Medí el circuito de arranque, zener, tip50, etc.

PD: los diodos de salida no están aislados del disipador? Los mosfets tampoco? Deben estarlo...

Saludos


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas mnicolau 
los diodos de salida y los mosfets estan todos debidamente aislados 
Voy a medir el circuito de arranque. Pero si tengo la tension de arranque que es masomenos 10 volts no significa que esta en buenas condiciones? 
Te adjunto unas fotos de la placa de control de la mejor calidad que pude obtener
el IR2110 no esta puesto ya que probe cambiando los dos integrados y me los volvio a quemar. 
Tambien estube revisando los mosfets y los diodos que van al gate de los mosfets y todo esta en perfectas condiciones.

Te agradesco por la ayuda que me estas dando y saludos!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/p3050046k.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/p3050035n.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/p3050044.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/p3050036o.jpg/


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas mnicolau
Paso para comentarte las buenas nuevas. al final pude hacer arrancar la fuente , parecia ser el IR.
Ya arranco perfectamente y lo unico que me restaria corregir es el calentamiento de los mosfets , despues de un rato empiezan a calentar bastante y ya nose que puede ser.
Ademas note que la salida comienza estando desbalanceanda aprox 600 mv y poco a poco se va "balanceando" .
Sobre los reguladores tengo 24 volts. Pense en sacarle una espira al terciario pero deberia desarmar todo. Vos que decis le pongo un disipador chiquito a cada regulador o saco una espira? 

muchas gracias por todo saludos!


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Hola a todos, he decidido armar la fuente de 800w, pero se me ha dificultado conseguir los núcleos EE42/21/15. Mi pregunta es si me puede servir el núcleo que adjunto en ésta imagen. dicho núcleo lo encontré hace como 10 años en una fuente y las referencias ya se le borraron. Gracias


----------



## trucoxteam

Buenas tardes amigos desde ya muchas gracias por todos los grandes aportes que nos dan a los aficionados a la electrónica.

Mariano mi pregunta es la siguiente: Hay algún sustituto mas comercial para el IR2110.? lo que pasa es que en la ciudad de Venezuela donde vivo no se consigue. y de verdad estoy muy interesado en este proyecto (el de 800W) y el amplificador UCD. 

Gracias, Hasta pronto


----------



## rafaaaa21

Buenas mariano 
Luego de estar haciendo mediciones toda la semana llege a la siguiente conclusion. 
La fuente a lazo abierto funciona perfecto.El problema esta cuando pongo el optoacoplador (activo la realimentacion). La tension de salida se desbalancea completamente (maximo 10v) , los mosfets empiezan a calentar y el trafo emite un leve ruido. Revise todo el circuito de realimentacion y todo parece estar en orden. Los zeners son de 36 o 39 volts no recuerdo bien. 

Si me podes orientar te lo voy a agradecer mucho ya que nose ni que mirar.
Muchas gracias


----------



## broko

Bueno amigos. e estado viendo un par de cosas que han comentado pero muy a la rapida. me quiero embarcar con la fuente de 800 W., quiero obtener un voltaje de salida de +-66 Volts. que tal anda? que modificacion o calculos debere hacer para que me entregue este voltaje? saludos


----------



## jab1

Hola a todos, les comento que armé la fuente y funciona perfectamente con 400w de salida, pero he notado que el IR2110 calienta un poco, revisé las conexiones y está todo bién, de hecho ya hace bastante que la tengo funcionando, a alguien le pasa esto? es normal que caliente un poco el IR 2110? Saludos y gracias.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas jab un poco calienta creo yo que es normal , al menos en mi caso es asi. que mosfets usas? . 
saludos.


----------



## jab1

Gracias Rafaaaa21, estoy usando IRFP460, más que bien para la potencia solicitada, pero ya los tenía y el diodo de boostrap un UF4007 y la frecuencia en 100khz, la fuente funciona de maravillas pero me llama la atención que el IR caliente lo cual me da un poco de desconfianza, por eso quería saber si a todos les pasa lo mismo.


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!

Una pregunta, que no se si se ha respondido acerca del trafo. Se puede usar uno de laminas EI? Porque no he logrado conseguir mas fuentes de PC y los pocos trafos que me quedaron, estaban podridos y se rompieron al querer desarmarlos. 

Gracias de Antemano y disculpen las molestias. 

Vamos a ver si puedo terminar mi maldita SMPS.

Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

mariano22 , tiene que ser de ferrite , los de chapa *no *pueden trabajar a esa frecuencia ,


----------



## mariano22

Ah ok. No sabia de eso. Gracias por el dato. Voy a tener que conseguirme uno si o si entonces.

Y un toroide grande de ferrita tampoco sirve? He visto en algun lado una DC-DC con un trafo de este tipo.

Saludos y gracias por responder.


----------



## ernestogn

mira ,yo estoy "trabajando" con una DC-DC y anda perfectamente bien con toroides de ferrites , 
a mi escaso entender la unica diferencia ,  esta dada por la facilidad de bobinar un carretel EI en contrapartida con bobinar un toroide... 
por que no intentas pedir en algun taller de computacion si no te "tiran " alguna fuente de PC quemada , ,,,, , abundan!! cada ves duran menos ,,,


----------



## mariano22

es que en el local que siempre iva y me daban, ahora me dijeron que se las devuelven al cliente y que no las almacenan mas.
Me voy a fijar mañana a la mañana si consigo otro lugar.

Gracias! Un saludo


----------



## jab1

mariano22, de donde sos? porque acá en Agentina se consiguen nuevos y no son muy costosos, si sos de acá y si se puede por este medio te paso el dato de donde conseguirlos. Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> Buenas mariano
> Luego de estar haciendo mediciones toda la semana llege a la siguiente conclusion.
> La fuente a lazo abierto funciona perfecto.El problema esta cuando pongo el optoacoplador (activo la realimentacion). La tension de salida se desbalancea completamente (maximo 10v) , los mosfets empiezan a calentar y el trafo emite un leve ruido. Revise todo el circuito de realimentacion y todo parece estar en orden. Los zeners son de 36 o 39 volts no recuerdo bien.
> 
> Si me podes orientar te lo voy a agradecer mucho ya que nose ni que mirar.
> Muchas gracias



Hola Rafa, acabo de leer tu post...

Me suena a que el inductor de salida no está correctamente armado, hiciste ambas ramas a la vez en paralelo y las conectaste en contra-fase (fundamental esto último)?

Algunos de los componentes de salida es reciclado? Algún capacitor con fuga y que te genere mayor carga en una de las ramas también podría llegar a ser.

Trucoxteam, no hay reemplazo directo para el IR2110, salvo algún IR211X. Hay varias personas de venezuela que los compraron online.

Roberto, te sirve perfectamente ese núcleo.

Saludos


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Gracias Mariano por tu respuesta, una pregunta más, tengo que recalcular el bobinado o con el que especificaste le sirve a este núcleo. Perdona si estoy resucitando algo que ya se haya preguntado, pues leí todo el tema hace como una semana.


----------



## mnicolau

De nada, se mantiene tal cual el bobinado con ese núcleo, la sección útil es apenas menor al del 42/21/15 con lo cual no hay mayores diferencias.

Saludos


----------



## Roberto Calderón

OK Mariano, muchísimas gracias por tu tiempo y amabilidad.


----------



## rafaaaa21

Buenas mariano 
Revise el inductor , esta correctamente conectado y fue bobinado ambas ramas en paralelo. 
El inductor es de ferrite, uno verde y tendra 25 o 30 vueltas. no las conte.
Anteriormente estaba usando uno de polvo de hierro con 40 vueltas exactas pero con un alambre muy finito. Crei que podia ser eso y lo remplaze por este y sigue igual , asi que descarte que sea el inductor.
Respecto a los capacitores de salida son todos nuevos.
Las resistencias de los leds son de 3k9 y las otras son dos de 2k7 en serie por cada rama.
Segun lo que me decis el problema se debe encontrar en la etapa de salida no?
no puede ser que este en la parte de control?

Muchas gracias y disculpa las molestias


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

rafaaaa21 saludos tu fuente esta funcionando osea arranca y todo, a mi me paso lo mismo lo de la diferencia de 10v a la salida, la solucion fue invertir el inductor es decir coloque el lado que se invierte en contrafase en la rama positiva y listo 100% de igualdad en las salidas.
ten en cuenta que el calibre del alambre del inductor debe ser mas grueso que el calibre del secundario del trafo al igual que hay que respetar el numero de vueltas del inductor.

suerte.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas eduardo
Cambie de posicion el inductor como recomendaste , sigo teniendo una diferencia de 1 volt masomenos entre rama y rama, solo que ahora la rama con voltaje mas alto es la positiva.
Como deberia interpretar esto? ya que me confunde si es el inductor o no el problema.
Otra pregunta:
Como lograste que entren las 40+40 vueltas con el mismo calibre que el secundario del trafo? 

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

rafaaaa21 saludos el calibre del alambre del inductor de salida tiene que ser más grueso si es un solo filamento o con mas filamentos si es multifilar que el secundario del trafo sino vas a tener problemas (sonidos de oscilación, recalentamiento, desbalance de voltaje).
Yo realice el inductor con el núcleo amarillo de PC (polvo de hierro 40 + 40) utilizando 5 filamentos en paralelo de  0.5mm entorchados para que quede multifilar lo hice con un taladro dando vueltas lentamente hasta que quedaran en forma de trenza, realice en bobinado las dos líneas en paralelo es decir enrollando los dos cables a la vez en el núcleo toroidal.


Suerte.


----------



## rafaaaa21

Buenas eduardo
Mañana mismo me voy a poner a rebobinar el toroide.
A vos te quedo de una sola capa? y lo del taladro , como lo realizaste? , cuando trenze el alambre del trafo me volvi loco y mis manos sufrieron mucho jjajaja.
Saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

rafaaa21 saludos para lo del taladro tome una geringa (inyecion) le quite la aguja (puya de acero con el soporte verde) solamente utilice la parte prmaria de plastico esdecir la parte donde entra la aguja mas el circulo y lo recorte con una cuchilla es decir utilice el paraguitas (el enbudo que queda al recortar la primera parte de la geringa) en el circulo perfore varios orificios (haz el cargo que tiene una sombrilla o paraguas y en cada punta amarras un cable)de acuerdo al numero de filamentos(un orificio un filamento y asi todos) el pico de la geringa lo sujete en el taladro el final o el otro extremo de los filamentos que quedan sueltos los uni y los amarre a la ventana de la casa estire el taladro hasta que los filamentos templaran y comence a taladrar se van enrollando suavemente hasta que el ojo te indique que quedaron bien entorchados.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas eduardo
Definitivamente no es el inductor , lo rearme segun tus indicaciones con el alambre trenzado y 40 +40 vueltas ambas ramas en paralelo sobre el nucleo de polvo de hierro y nada, sigo teniendo una diferencia de aproximadamente 2 volts entre ambas ramas.
saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

rafaaaa21 saludos el error lo debes tener entonces en el secundario del trafo o en las componentes asociadas despues del secundario diodos rapidos ,condensadores, ojo con el cableoado puede estar muy delgado y las pitas del pcb a al salida, la fuente te esta funcionando la etapa de control y la de entarda de voltaje de la linea de tu casa eso quere decir que es en la salida.
recuerda bien si el trafo lo bobinaste las dos lineas en paraleo y que no esten en contrafase, mira si en la salida tienes componentes reciclados.

rafaaaa21 porque no haces algo traslada las componentes del lado positivo a el lado negativo y las del negativo al lado positivo y si la diferencia de 2 voltios sigue en el lado positivo es el secundario del trafo que tiene error, pero si la diferencia de 2 voltios aparece en la rama negativa (rama negativa mayor a la positiva) son las componentes que estan hora puestos en la rama positiva que tiene algun defecto,


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas eduardo 
cambie los componentes como me recomendaste. medi y la diferencia sigue en el lado positivo, cuando estaba midiendo movi la fuente y se produjo una "explosion" en la zona del inductor y la fuente murio. lo que nose es como ya que no hay quemaduras visibles y todo estaba aislado. 
De todas formas voy a hacer un pcb nuevo ya que este esta en muy malas condiciones ya .
En cuanto lo tenga listo voy a ver el tema del trafo 
saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

rafaaaa21 saludos, no te desanimes de los errores se aprende me imagino que la explocion se presento por soldadura suelta o por elementos externos como cables etc.
ya que me dices que lograste hacer los cambios que te dije y la diferencia en el positivo se mantiene eso quiere decir que es el secundario del trafo.
por los elementos que se afectan con el corto verifica MJE13007,las 2 resistencias 150K,220K,2.7K,UF4007, puente de diodos elementos en la entrada de voltaje y en la salida Lm7815, diodos rapidos, condensadores que no esten en corto de  la fuente en la salida.
Si tienes aparte una fuente de 12V prueba los elementos de salida de la fuente, despues que compruebes con el multimetro que estan bien prueba uno por uno cada elemento. 

Suerte y comenta evoluciones.

rafaaaa21 si tienes dudas despues del corto del TL494 el reemplazo es el KA7500B que lo puedes encontrar en board de PC viejas como las pchips o en fuentes de PC, esto es si no tienes TL494 y quieres hacer la prueba tambien recuerda siempre hacer la prueba con la serie (bombillo) si al revisar y luego conectar la fuente la serie (foco) permanece encendido  y la fuente con sonido de alta frecuencia (zumbido) pero con voltaje a la salida de la fuente eso quiere decir que el TL494 puede estar malo. 
la serie debe siempre de encender el filamento y luego apagarse en fracion de segundos al conectarlo a la linea, solamente cuando le colocas una carga que le exiga consumo el filamento enciende.
Yo siempre pruebo la fuente con un foco de 100W y le conecto el amplificador solamente cundo le subo el volumen es que el filamento enciende eso quiere decir que debo conectarla directamente a la linea.
al las pruebas sin carga primero pero con la serie.


----------



## kactiel

Disculpa esa configuracion que tienes para la de 800w que entrada tiene puesta


----------



## juan251093

*CA*po me po*D*rias pasar los planos  de la de 800w pero para alimentarla en un auto por*-*fa*VOR* mi msn es


----------



## sheik330

Hola a todos los saludo desde Cartagena Colombia.         
Primero que todo quiero felicitar a Mariano por este post tan excelente, estaba buscando algo así en la web pero lo que encontr fue nada en comparación con esto, yo soy nuevo en este foro pero estoy muy interesado en armar la half brige de 800watt pero el núcleo ir pude conseguir fue uno de un monitor de pc pero noconosco las características de este núcleo 
Me gustaría me ayudaran con esto, el núcleo tiene Forma como los ETD 59 pero mas pequeño, subo unas imágenes para que sepan de que estoy hablando.

Pd: pienso alimentar un teatro en casa que hice, este tiene 5 ampli tda2052(60wAtt) y 1 Ampli con tda 7294 (100watt) para el subwoofer


----------



## sheik330

me disculpan por no subir las fotos en el anterior post (parece que algo salio mal al cargarlas)
en este momento tengo otro núcleo ya que el anterior se rompió. Este nuevo núcleo lo saque de una fuente de *PLC SLC500* la cual no servia pero no consigo nada de este cucleo en la Internet tal vez sea un EI33 o similar, si alguien sabe cuanto vatios me puede entregar este núcleo se le agradece, les anexo las fotos para que lo conozcan.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Sheik, parecería ser similar a un 33 o 35 ese núcleo. Tendrías que desarmarlo y verificar que *no *tenga gap en la columna central y así podrás usarlo.

Juan, buscá las SMPS DC-DC (hay varias en el foro), esas te sirven para utilizar en el auto.

PD: Bienvenidos al foro.

Saludos


----------



## electrodin

Mide la longitud del nucleo donde esta escrito el codigo, si te da una medida exacta de 33mm o 35mm
etc, luego observa si el nucleo completo esta dividido en medio como si estuviera hecho de la union de dos *EE* contrapuestas, o si esta hecho de un* E* y un *I* unidos entonces puedes deducir con bastante proximidad si tienes un EE33, EE35, o EI33 EI35.


----------



## sheik330

saludos nuevamente, me gustaria me ayudaran a aclarar unas dudas. 

1) he desarmado el núcleo y es un EI, he tomado las medidas y se encuentra ubicado entre el EI41 y el EI50 según una tabla que tengo (¿me servirá para la halft brige 800w?) dejo imagenes.

2)cuantos vatios creen ustedes que me puede dar este núcleo.

3)me podrían ayudar en el calculo de este.

4) le podría agregar otro secundario para tener 3 salidas independientes una con +-15v para los pre, una con +-23v (ampli 2052 60watt x5 300watt) y por ultimo una con +-35v o +-38v (tda7294 x1 100watt).

mi intención es alimentar un home theater con una sola fuente y esta me quedaría excelente si se pudiera de esta forma, de antemano muchas gracias.

Se me olvidaba rescatar algo de este núcleo y es que se estaba usando en una fuente de PLC Allen Bradley SLC500 y me imagino que el material del cual esta hecho debe ser similar al del EI41 ¿ustedes que dicen?


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas eduardo 
tube una semana complicada y no me pude poner con la fuente. respecto a lo que me comentaste de cambiar el tl494 , la fuente es la de 800 watts que trabaja con el sg3525+ir2110
ya rearme el pcb y monte todo me dispuse a probarlo y ... un nuevo problema ahora la rama negativa no tiene tension , la fuente emite un chirrido muy fuerte y la tengo que apagar por miedo a que explote o algo similar jajaja. a que puede deverse esto?
muchas gracias

edit: probe la salida con un trafo de+-15 aparte y todo parece estar en orden lease nada de cortos y tensiones parejas


----------



## grilosabido

Buenas tardes, en primer lugar me gustaría agradecer a todos aquí en el foro para las ideas maravillosas publicado aquí. Y ahora decidió aventurarse en este mundo de Facinates electrónico. y me gustaría pedir la ayuda de ustedes para que pueda entender la forma correcta de viento del transformador, mis dudas son las siguientes:
 En el esquema de toma de corriente eléctrica de 800 W en la que sería E_________C con 12 vueltas de alambre AWG29 6 y F________G sería de 12 vueltas de alambre AWG29 con 6 y 5 se convierte H _______I AWG29 y que I_______J 5 espirars AWG29 y K_______L se 2 vueltas de AWG22, aunque sólo sea por la falta rsto está listo y le doy las gracias por su atención y hasta +


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

rafaaaa21 saludos, no se te olvide nunca hacer las pruebas iniciales con la serie, si armaste de nuevo el pcb creo que las componentes son todas nuevas o me equivoco, si es asi revisa el trafo en la parte del secundario si hay voltaje en la rama positiva, si es asi saca el trafo de la placa conecta el primario con alambres gruesos a la placa en la misma posicion que lo quitaste y el secundario invierte con cables el que era para la rama positiva colocalo en la negativa y viceversa el tierra queda igual pero lo mejor seria que armaras el trafo de nuevo, ese sonido que dices lo da el trafo o el inductor de salida ami me paso
y era por causa que el calibre del secundario del trafo era del mismo calibre que el del inductor.
Lo que hice fue dismunuir el calibre (grosor del alambre) del secundario del trafo y listo se fue ese sonido. 

Suerte.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas eduardo
las pruebas las realizo todas con la serie, tengo un lindo tablerito que arme en la secundaria con lamparas de varias potencias.
Los componentes del pcb solo remplaze los mosfets que habian muerto. si esto hubiera afectado al ir2110 y al sg3525 no deberia tener siquiera tension en la rama positiva verdad?
Voy a desmontar el trafo y ver el tema del secundario cuando lo tenga listo te comento
Muchas gracias


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

rafaaaa21 saludos, asi es como dices si tienes voltaje en el lado positivo el problema esta en el tarfo ya que me comentaste que probaste la etapa de salida con un trafo de 15 + 15 y todo esta bien, ojo que el secundario del trafo no te quede en contrafase, el inductor de salida si debe estar en contrafase. suerte


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas eduardo
En estos dias me voy a poner a rebobinar el trafo. 
Te hago una consulta: el trafo es el mismo que antes y "funcionaba" bien , solo estaba el problema del desbalance de tensiones , en teoria no deberia comportarse igual que antes?
saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

rafaaaa21 saludos, recuerda que hubo un corto al tu hacer las pruebas lo que puede estar pasando es que la rama positiva del trafo esta bien pero la negativa esta a tierra o en corto, no hay de otra si ya probaste la etapa de salida con un trafo aparte de 15 + 15.
lo mejor es que hagas el trafo de nuevo teniendo en cuenta que el secundario se enrollan las dos ramas en paralelo A y B en donde (A) es principio y (a )es fin es decir el otro extemo del cable y (B principio y b es fin es decir el otro extremo del cable, marcalos con cinta de papel y con las letras asi como te digo.
 suponiendo que el trafo tenga 3 pines o espigas metalicas en el secundario lo conestas asi:
(A) va al pin 1 el final que es (a) va al pin 2 que es el centro o GND, luego (B) lo conectas al mismo pin 2 GND y el final que es (b) lo conectas al pin 3. recuerda que (A y B) son los principios de la bobina y (a y b) son el final de ellas, haz primero el dibujo en un papel con las letras y veras que quedan en serie las dos bobinas del secundario y asi no te queda mas alambre en una y otra no que te de esos voltios de mas en una de las dos ramas.


----------



## marcosaq

Hola mnicolau y amigos ...

Yo quería construir por lo menos un voltaje SMPS 1200W de al menos 80V, que iba a cambiar el diseño de 800W?

Yo EE55 medidas básicas son adjuntos a este mensaje, y cómo calcular la potencia que me dará mi SMPS?

Sería posible con este núcleo de llegar a este poder, o más?

  gracias

Marcos


----------



## miguelangelmarc

hola a todos en el foro.
 quiero hacer una fuente de 1200w con dos ramas de 80v y -80v cada rama me tiene que dar por los menos una corriente de pico de 20A, pero claro no al mismo tiempo.
mi pregunta es que núcleo para el transformador necesito para tener esta potencia? el toroide de salida que tamaño debería tener para aguantar esa corriente sin saturarse? y que otra cosita debo de tener en cuenta?  el voltaje auxiliar del pin 4 se podría hacer con un transformador de fuente atx que utilizan para el driver? o también se puede hacer con un toroide de polvo de hierro?
le agradecería sus respuesta


----------



## Nilfred

Haciendo cuentas 80 V × 20 A = 1600 W y si me descuido 3200 W. Necesitas una *Full-Bridge*, salvo que seas creyente y seguidor de *maravillasaudio*


----------



## Tacatomon

Con Condensadores Inalámbricos todo se puede en la vida.

Más bien, con 2 fuentes en serie podría ser la luz al final del camino. Pero aún así es mucha potencia para una Half Bridge no Optimizada.
Saldría más barato el trafo y los condensos a la suma de Transistores y Fusibles quemados en la travesía.

Saludos!


----------



## miguelangelmarc

Nilfred dijo:


> Haciendo cuentas 80 V × 20 A = 1600 W y si me descuido 3200 W. Necesitas una *Full-Bridge*, salvo que seas creyente y seguidor de *maravillasaudio*



 con un ETD59/31/22-3C90 le puedo sacar de 800w a 1kw? o seria un desperdicio utilizar ese núcleo? voy hacerla de +-60v para utilizarla con dos UCD de 400w. esta bien verdad'


----------



## Alejandrodb2006

Impresionante, ya estoy juntando los componentes para hacerla, pregunta, ¿por qué colocas los componentes que conforman el snubber del secundario por fuera del esquema si es que estan incluidos en el PCB?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Alejandro, simplemente para no cargar demasiado el esquema en la etapa de salida, ya que no hay mucho lugar disponible.

Miguel, podrías obtener bastante más que 1[Kw] con ese núcleo.

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Alejandro, simplemente para no cargar demasiado el esquema en la etapa de salida, ya que no hay mucho lugar disponible.
> 
> Miguel, podrías obtener bastante más que 1[Kw] con ese núcleo.
> 
> Saludos



Perdón por invadir.

Lo que puede ser modificado para obtener más 1Kw


----------



## miguelangelmarc

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Alejandro, simplemente para no cargar demasiado el esquema en la etapa de salida, ya que no hay mucho lugar disponible.
> 
> Miguel, podrías obtener bastante más que 1[Kw] con ese núcleo.
> 
> Saludos


que cambios podría hacer para convertirla en una full bridge? a tu mismo diseño. manteniendo el doblador de tensión de la entrada para que no circule mucha corriente en los transistores.
se podrá conectar en paralelo los mosfets para el full bridge? creo que no pensando aquí. se necesita otro ir2110 cierto?


----------



## marcosaq

Hola a todos ...
 Alguien ya ha construido un puente de SMPS media 800w?
 Traté de crear una aquí y no funcionó, el transformador se caliente, y los condensadores electrolíticos de entrada parece muy pequeña de 800w.

 ¿alguien tiene algún consejo para que me pase?

 gracias


----------



## hell_fish

Hola!
consulta en una fuente ATX encontré los diodos 1n4146 donde van los fr104 en esta fuente cerca a los E13007 podría reemplazar los fr por los 1n4146 ? 
gracias de antemano por la respuesta 

edit: también encontré los capacitares de entrada de 560uF los podría usar sin problemas ?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola hell-fish, si.. se podrían utilizar pero yo no los reciclaría. Son muy baratos esos diodos y conviene colocar esos componentes nuevos (son iguales a los 1N4148 esos). 

Los capacitores de 560uF sirven perfectamente.

Marcos, revisá las últimas 20 páginas, se comentaron las modificaciones con las cuales se obtuvieron 1.4[kW].

Miguel, conectando los mosfets en paralelo no hacés una full-bridge, se sigue manteniendo la misma topología. Necesitarías un segundo driver como comentás. Igualmente no es necesario transformarla a full-bridge para obtener más potencia, simplemente con el núcleo adecuado y con los refuerzos que hemos comentado se puede superar el kW tranquilamente.

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Muchas gracias... mnicolau


----------



## hell_fish

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola hell-fish, si.. se podrían utilizar pero yo no los reciclaría. Son muy baratos esos diodos y conviene colocar esos componentes nuevos (son iguales a los 1N4148 esos).



Gracias mnicolau lo decia por que los fr 104 no los pude encontrar donde vivo... usare los 1n4148 si todo sale bn mañana la terminare


----------



## marcosaq

jllvmicrostar dijo:


> hola nuevamente..
> 
> les cuento que al fin termine de implementar  la fuente half bridge de 800w tuve que hacer   modificaciones para obtener +- 70 volts  y 8 amperios por cada rama,  como los componentes todos son mucho mas grandes necesitaba otra placa ..... solo tuve leves problemas  como la que pregunte anteriormente sobre la tension media del rectificador , la causa tan simple como una resistencia de 150K aparententemente  buena pero abierta internamnete. Use un nucleo ETD59 y tuve que recalcular los bobinados : = dos dias leyendo a marty brown y pressman  ...
> Las pruebas son muy satisfactorias y me impresiono mucho , llege a extraerle 1400 watts continuos ( 10 amperios por cada rama sin problemas)   , hasta los 600watts anda  tibio , desde los 700 para arriba calienta un poco pero no exageradamente , con un pequeño cooler todo regreso a tibio
> 
> solamente quiero 700 watts para mi amplificador Sorensen  stereo , creo que exagere con el tamaño del nucleo y el inductor de salida ... en fin ya esta hecho , estoy muy contento y satisfecho , agradezco infinitamnete a mnicolau por tan buen aporte y tambien a todos los que me ayudaron
> 
> pd: les adjunto fotos como quedo la fuente





Hola jllvmicrostar ...

¿Qué cambios has hecho para que el SMPS puede entregar 800W de 1.4k?

¿Qué ha cambiado en el transformador?

Es posible que me quieren dar a estos informções construir una SMPS como ella.

gracias


Marcos


----------



## jllvmicrostar

hola marcosaq  ,  efectivamente se puede llegar a extrer 1,4Kv. Yo solamente necesitaba  800watts  RMS continuos para mi amplificador  pero el nucleo que tenia a mano era un FERROXCUBE ETD59 de PHILIPS ; el tamaño del nucleo me obligó a rediseñar la placa  original de Mnicolau porque quedaba muy chica y tuve que sobredimensionar todo ;  tendras que hacer una nueva placa siguiendo los principios basicos de distribucion de planos de tierra apropiado para fuentes conmutadas. 

El nucleo ETD59 lo bobine conforme a las indicaciones de Mnicolau , el primario 7 + 7 vueltas alambre litz aprox 2mm diametro en dos capas ( 1/2 primario - secundarios-1/2 primario ) el secundario 8 vueltas cada rama en paralelo alambre litz aprox 2.5 mm diametro , terciario 2 vueltas alambre 22 Awg. sobre la segunda capa del primario , yo no use el bobinado de +-15 vdc. porque tengo preamplificador aparte , simplemente no lo puse ... el orden de armar los bobinados es :
1/2 primario - capa aislante papel milar delgado 5 vueltas - cinta plana de cobre 1 vuelta que cubra toda todo el ancho del bobinado pero que no cierre la espira a lo largo,  OJO MUY IMPOrtante esta capa no debe formar una espira cerrada o el nucleo hara cortocircuito - papel milar delgado 5 vueltas - los dos bobinados  secundarios en paralelo ( recuerda que al conectar el final de uno es el principio del otro ) - papel milar delgado 5 vueltas - cinta de cobre 1 vuelta que cubra toda todo el ancho del bobinado pero que no cierre ( las mismas precauciones de antes) -papel milar delgado 5 vueltas-1/2 primario- papel milar delgado 5 vueltas- terciario - papel milar delgado 2 vueltas -  papel milar grueso (pez) 1 vuelta----- soldar terminales y listo.

Existen muchos libros sobre la forma adecuada de hacer los bobinados , lee los libros ya mencionados  bajalos de la internet ; armar correctamente el nucleo hace la diferencia entre una fuente que calienta demasiado y una que no. Deberas tambien modificar la tarjeta de control , los zener los cambie ambos por 62V. el inductor de salida no te puedo decir que tipo o marca sea , es de color verde y azul lo saque de un ups viejo sus dimensiones son 5cm diam externo , 2,5 diam interno , 2cm ancho  , el bobinado lo realice con alambre litz 2.5 mm de la misma forma que indica mnicolau , no te digo cuantas vueltas tiene porque no las conté , solo probe con mi inductimetro y llego a 120 uH y asi lo deje porque se me acabo el litz.

Adicionalmente te digo que al experimentar con 1,4 kv continuos tube que sustituir el puente rectificador de entrada  de 10 Amp. por uno de 20 amperios , los filtros  entrada  de 330 uf a 4 x 470 uf ( dos por cada uno de 330 uf) el capacitor de acoplo de 2uf a 300vdc, los condensadores del filtro de salida  3  x 3300 uF  por rama .

Te he dado la información básica fundamental para que puedas armar la fuente satisfactoriamente espero te sea util ;  las cosas menos complicadas las dejo a tu criterio   ,  la  idea es tambien que experimentes  y aprendas . 
Si encuentras alguna dificultad importante me consultas

Saludos,


----------



## sesc161173

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro 
mnicolau: quiero armar una fuente de unos 2.5kw full-bridge con una entrada de unos 72vcd
con una salida simétrica 80vcd , tengo un núcleo EE55,que potencia máx. le pudo sacar a ese núcleo


PD: disculpen todos mi ignorancia si es algo atrevido lo que pienso hacer


----------



## marcosaq

Hola jllvmicrostar  

Gracias por su respuesta, estoy haciendo una nueva tarjeta para aplicar los cambios, he tenido tratando de construir este SMPS de 800W, pero me dio buenos resultados cuando el plan parecía estar funcionando la tarjeta de control por separado no funcionó debido a la vibración causado por mi amplificador, por lo que prefieren trabajar con los componentes de PLCA de control a todos los soldados en la misma plancha, voy a construir la https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435-new/ algunos cambios y fuinciona muy bien para cargas pequeñas, pero la salida no está regulado y que no me gusta.

 Estoy ninguna duda sobre el bobinado primario y secundario, como la cantidad de vueltas he entendido que se debe hacer, pero el grosor de las envolturas de cable no lo haces bien, yo estoy aquí puedo EE55 es un 1KW con él?

 Sólo necesito un 900w pero quiero trabajar con una cierta holgura.

 Las otras partes de la construcción del transformador entendido todo bien.

 Gracias de nuevo por tu respuesta.


----------



## jllvmicrostar

marcosaq dijo:


> Hola jllvmicrostar
> 
> Gracias por su respuesta, estoy haciendo una nueva tarjeta para aplicar los cambios, he tenido tratando de construir este SMPS de 800W, pero me dio buenos resultados cuando el plan parecía estar funcionando la tarjeta de control por separado no funcionó debido a la vibración causado por mi amplificador, por lo que prefieren trabajar con los componentes de PLCA de control a todos los soldados en la misma plancha, voy a construir la https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435-new/ algunos cambios y fuinciona muy bien para cargas pequeñas, pero la salida no está regulado y que no me gusta.
> 
> Estoy ninguna duda sobre el bobinado primario y secundario, como la cantidad de vueltas he entendido que se debe hacer, pero el grosor de las envolturas de cable no lo haces bien, yo estoy aquí puedo EE55 es un 1KW con él?
> 
> Sólo necesito un 900w pero quiero trabajar con una cierta holgura.
> 
> Las otras partes de la construcción del transformador entendido todo bien.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo por tu respuesta.



Hola nuevamente ; primero te agradeceria hacer una mejor traducción, en lagunas partes no se entien bien lo que quieres decir.   Respecto al grosor del alambre te repito es alambre LITZ ( puedes buscaro en Google  NO es el alambre esmaltado comun, aunque puedes constriuirlo tu mismo trenzando muchos hilos finitos en paralo hasta llegar al grosor indicado)  el grosor del primario 2mm. de diametro y el secundario  2.5 mm de diametro.
Respecto al nucleo debería   poder entregarte  1KW pero NO  LO  puedo ASEGURAR; para estar seguro deberas buscar mucho en internet su hoja de datos , ahi podras encontrar sus parametros y conocer su potencia en diferentes configuraciones para poder hacer bien los calculos. 
Lamentablemente los nucleos de fabricantes  asiaticos no tienen marcas para reconocer al fabricante y por ello no se puede saber sus caracteristicas ni el tipo de material con que están hechos. Te recomendaría , ahorrate problemas y busca un nucleo de un fabricante conocido que puedas encontrar su hoja de datos.  Cuando te digo que NO te PUEDO ASEGURAR que tu nucleo te entrege 1KW  es por mi experiencia personal :  hice una segunda placa igual a la fuente smps que construi primero , el nucleo NO era Ferroxcube  de Philips  que use en la original sino un nucleo Chino del mismo tamaño ; el resultado NO fue siquiera parecido a mi fuente original : solamente  llegaba a 500 watts como maximo , el nucleo  y los mosfet calentaban demasiado, mi conclusion es que la calidad del material del nucleo era malo y totalmente distinto con el Ferroxcube .

Saludos


----------



## hulkashraf

Hi mnicolau,
I have been looking for this project since 2010. Although this is going to be my first SMPS project. My language is English, so I am trying and using Google translator to understand this forum's conversation. I am not cleared about the driver trans. Can you please explain that to me the winding , the pin etc. I would really appreciate that.  I might need some little help in future as well. But you project is already very well explained. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## marcosaq

jllvmicrostar dijo:


> Hola nuevamente ; primero te agradeceria hacer una mejor traducción, en lagunas partes no se entien bien lo que quieres decir.   Respecto al grosor del alambre te repito es alambre LITZ ( puedes buscaro en Google  NO es el alambre esmaltado comun, aunque puedes constriuirlo tu mismo trenzando muchos hilos finitos en paralo hasta llegar al grosor indicado)  el grosor del primario 2mm. de diametro y el secundario  2.5 mm de diametro.
> Respecto al nucleo debería   poder entregarte  1KW pero NO  LO  puedo ASEGURAR; para estar seguro deberas buscar mucho en internet su hoja de datos , ahi podras encontrar sus parametros y conocer su potencia en diferentes configuraciones para poder hacer bien los calculos.
> Lamentablemente los nucleos de fabricantes  asiaticos no tienen marcas para reconocer al fabricante y por ello no se puede saber sus caracteristicas ni el tipo de material con que están hechos. Te recomendaría , ahorrate problemas y busca un nucleo de un fabricante conocido que puedas encontrar su hoja de datos.  Cuando te digo que NO te PUEDO ASEGURAR que tu nucleo te entrege 1KW  es por mi experiencia personal :  hice una segunda placa igual a la fuente smps que construi primero , el nucleo NO era Ferroxcube  de Philips  que use en la original sino un nucleo Chino del mismo tamaño ; el resultado NO fue siquiera parecido a mi fuente original : solamente  llegaba a 500 watts como maximo , el nucleo  y los mosfet calentaban demasiado, mi conclusion es que la calidad del material del nucleo era malo y totalmente distinto con el Ferroxcube .
> 
> Saludos





Quiero pedir disculpas porque no hablan su idioma y estoy usando un traductor, y todos sabemos que no funciona muy bien ok.

Yo enendi todas sus aplicaciones y voy a construir de nuevo el SMPS y los resultados aquí bien mosro.

Gracias.


Marcos


----------



## mnicolau

hulkashraf dijo:


> Hi mnicolau,
> I have been looking for this project since 2010...



Hola hulkashraf, bienvenido al foro.

Al transformador de pulsos recomiendo siempre utilizarlo tal cual viene armado en las fuentes ATX, ya que es un componente crítico para el correcto funcionamiento de la SMPS. 

Es un núcleo con un devanado "primario" de 30+30 espiras , 2 "secundarios" de 10+10 espiras y un tercero de 2 o 3 espiras (todas cantidades aproximadas). No es muy sencillo armarlo ya que el núcleo EE-16 que se usa por lo general es de tamaño reducido dificultando el bobinado, además de que hay que prestar mucha atención al sentido de arrollamiento de los mismos. Razones por la cual recomiendo utilizarlo como viene originalmente.

Si conseguís una fuente ATX de donde obtener el driver, lo único que queda es identificar los pines. Para ello debés seguir la guía:



> Identificar Pines:
> ------------------
> 
> Para identificar los pines del driver lo más fácil es ir viendo el esquema que subí y mirando tu fuente ATX, te vas a dar cuenta que cada pin se conecta a los mismos componentes que en el esquema, sólo debés ver cual es cual.
> Para el primario es fácil porque uno de los pines tiene 2 alambres, ese va a ser el punto medio.
> Para el secundario comenzá identificando el que va a masa, ahí tenés "e". Medí continuidad entre los pines con ese y vas a encontrar "d", podés comprobar que se conecta a un capacitor y un diodo.
> De los 3 restantes, hay 2 que tienen mayor cantidad de alambre, uno es "b" y el otro es "c", fijate a qué componente se conecta cada uno y así identificás cual es cual, el restante es "a".
> 
> Una vez identificados todos, los conectás con puentes en la placa a donde debería ir conectado cada uno.



Saludos, espero que puedas traducir y entender correctamente el texto, debo escribir en español.


----------



## hulkashraf

hi mnicolau
Thanks a lot for the reply yes I can translate it and understand it. I just have a confusion now, please correct me if I am wrong... Should I have to wind the EE16 transformer or use as is used in ATX ... just identifying the correct pins and place it on PCB of compacta SMPS? I think you understand what I am trying to say  if I have to wind, in case, than what's the ration should I keep for primary and secondary?

Regards!


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@hulkashraf

Use EE16 transformer as it is, just check the pinout as in guide and conect respective jumpers on pcb.

Usa el tranformador asi como esta, solo verifica la disposicion de pines de acuerdo a la guia y conecta los puntes en el circuito impreso.

saludos


----------



## hulkashraf

Ok thanks for the reply

Regards


----------



## AJL

Hola! Tengo una consulta, ante la imposibilidadad de conseguir los diodos UF4007, que tienen un Trr de 75ns, y para no poner FR107 (Trr 500ns), encontre unos 1N4937 de 600v y 150ns de Trr Servirán de remplazo para los UF4007?? Por lo menos tienen un trr mas bajo que los FR..
Gracias!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola AJL, lindo diodo, no conocía ese modelo y va muy bien como reemplazo.

Según datasheet:


> "A complete line of fast recovery rectifiers having typical
> recovery time of 150 nanoseconds providing high efficiency at
> frequencies to 250 kHz"



Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Hola Mnicolau jllvmicrostar y ...

Estoy construyendo un nuevo PCB para la SMPS de 800W y estaba estudiando el diseño y no encontró los puntos de conexión 6,5,7 y 8, como se muestra en la imagen adjunta.


Gracias.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Marcos, no los encontrás porque esos puntos representan los pines de la placa vertical. 
Por ejemplo el nº 5 en ese esquema indica que en el pin nº 5 de la placa vertical tenés 15[V] del regulador. En el pin nº 6 tenés la masa del primario; en el nº 7 y 8 tenés las tensiones de salida para hacer la realimentación.

Saludos


----------



## marcosaq

Ok Mnicolau...

Gracias


----------



## Edr20

*como hacen ustedes para enbobinar el tranformador sin desarmarlo?*
yo me tome el trabajo de desarmarlo todo embobinarlo y armarlo nuevamente pero queda la ferrita sin el pegante  se mueve un poquito ahi algun problema con eso?

por otra parte tengo los pbc en corel de ambas fuente para los que quieran cortar en cinta para hacerlos circuitos impresos m avisan por aqui y monto los link


----------



## mnicolau

Tenés que pegar las piezas nuevamente EDR, quitás el pegamento viejo y colocás uno nuevo en las 3 columnas. 
Podés bobinarlo sin despegar las piezas pero lleva bastante más tiempo y es más dificil que quede bien prolijo.

Saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Edr20 saludos paisano, como dice mnicolau se puede bobinar sin despegar las piezas pero asi es mas dificil templar el alambre, si el alambre queda flojo se sentira unas vibraciones en el trafo, ten a la mano cinta de enmascarar y el pegamento (la gotita ) cuesta $500 colombianos y lo compras en cualquier tienda.
toma el carrete plastico del nucleo donde vas a bobinar soldas la primera punta en el pin del carrete y dale vueltas bien pegadas una con la otra sin dejar espacios (yo hice con un pequeño trozo de triple las perforaciones de los pines del carrete, solde el cable en el pin y luego introduje el carrete en la madera para bobinar sin el temor de al templar el cable se partiera el carrete, es decir busque un punto de apoyo para los pines del carrete).
y asi mismo haces los otros devanados del trafo soldas al otro pin e introduces el carrete a la madera y bobinas.
cuando termines cada bobina para que no se te afloje la ultima vuelta del cable fijala con cinta de papel y luego con la gotita (recuerda colocar la cinta de papel en las caras que no entran al trafo para no hacer volumen y quitar espacio para el alambre) la cinta aislante separadora amarilla si cubre toda la bobina.


----------



## sheik330

hola una pregunta para Eduardo Rivera, soy de cartagena de indias y por aca no consigo los diodos mur 840 asi que estoy barado completamente con este proyecto ( half brige 800w), conoces alguna tienda que venda en linea y que no salga muy caro es que no he podido conseguir remplazos ni he podido conseguir en fuentes viejas, te agradeceria me dieras esos datos, si no te molesta claro esta


----------



## Edr20

primero Gracias por responder. lo siguiente me esta pasando arme el circuito todo tal y como se indica pero no me funciona no quema nada ni explota nada ni hace nada.
la estoy alimentando con 120 voltios e revisado todo pero no me funciona algun consejo?
por lo menos ya verifique diodos bien polarizados y resistencias con su valor voy a cambiar el integrado 
una pregunta y espero que no sea eso...
la pata p de el tranformador tiene alguna funcion porque yo no la hice ya que no tenia las laminas de cobre. dado que de los 4 tranformadores de ferita que desarme de fuente atx ninguno tenia estas laminas de cobre.

monto las fotos para que me califiquen mal ya que no funciono jajajajaja


----------



## gino_kgx

Buenas gente. Aca uno mas que se sumó al proyecto de la SMPS, en este caso la compacta 2.0 con rectificación de diodos dobles (me hubiese gustado una mas grande, pero el nuclos que tenia daban para esta nomas =D).
Primpero y principal muchisimas gracias Mariano, la verdad que sin vos hubiese pasado mucho tiempo antes de que pueda armar una conmutada, te agradezco el conocimiento y la buena predisposición.
La verdad es que no tenia esperanzas de que "funcione de una", no soy de los que tienen esa suerte. Y dicen que cuando no funciona y uno reniega es cuando mas aprende, pero la verdad que no se cuanto quiero aprender . Las primeras complicaciones medias bobas fueron algunos componentes, por ej. los capacitores de alta tension. Cuando fui a comprar componentes no especifiqué bien, y tuve que reformar el PCB un poco para que entraran. Tambien se me complico un poco el inductor de salida. Habia leido ahi que debia de ser de la misma sección que el secundario del trafo. Yo al secundario lo habia echo de unos 2,8mm aprox. Suponiendo que eso alimentaba ambas ramas, pensé que se dividia la mitad para la rama positiva y la mitad para la negativa. Por ende utilizé 3 alambres de 0,5 para cada rama. ¿Resultado? No llegué NI AHÏ a las 40 vueltas, me quede sin espacio. No solo eso, sino que las ultimas espiras entraron tan justas que rozaron los alambres y se me puso en corto. Al final la rebobiné con 2 alambres de 0,5 y ahora parece que anda 10 puntos.

Fuera de esos problemas extras, cuando terminé la fuente la misma encendia solo con el preset al maximo. Me entregaba +-40V. Pero no podia bajar mas de +-25V porque se apagaba. Midiendo la tensión en el circuito auxiliar (que debia ser +-15V) vi que habian solo +-11V. Despues de leer un poco paginas y paginas vi que recomendabas aumentar las espiras del terciario (pasar de 4+4 a 6+6). Asi que rebobine el terciario. Actualemente la fuente con el preset al maximo llega a +-36V, y si bajo menos de 18-19V se apaga. A la salida de los reguladores ahora tengo +-18V roll. Fuera de eso, la fuente anda muy bien, no estoy necesitando tensiones mas elevadas, asi que pienso dejarla tal cual esta.

Otra cosa extraña que me sucedio, fue que teniendo la fuente funcionando 10 puntos, al querer regularle la tensión, PUF!!, se quemaban los diodos de la rama negativa (justo la que usa 2 ) y a veces 1 y otras los 2 conmutadores de alta tension. La verdad que los diodos que recicle se quedaban un poco cortos con la potencia que requeria, por ende tuve que comprar algunos. El problema esta que salian $15 cada uno, y unos $5 los transistores. Por ende cada prueba que hacia y quemababa algo me gastaba unos $40 (auch!). Por ende decidi dejarla asi como está, que funciona lindo. (Seria util que en el uso de diodos dobles, en la rama que usa 2 integrados, utilize un diodo de la izq del mismo, y otro de la derecha. La mayoria de las veces, solo se quemaba el diodo que estaba siendo usado, por ende bastaria con intercambiarlos y no seria necesario reemplazarlos)

En fin, creo que ya me extendí mucho (y eso que no me gusta leer post muy largos ). Dejo un par de fotos de la fuente. Saludos a todos, y muchas gracias.


----------



## Holas

Te ha quedado muy linda...!


----------



## mnicolau

10 puntos esa fuente gino! 
Me alegro te haya servido el thread y hayas podido armar la SMPS.

Qué modelos de diodos dobles estabas usando (los que fallaron).

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## gino_kgx

Gracias por los comentarios. Por el tema de los diodos: En un principio utilize unos F12C20 reciclados y algun que otro FEP16BT. Cuando me quede sin, compre los MBR2545CT (un poco mas grandes de lo necesario, pero no consegui algo intermedio). Estos ultimos no eran muy economicos, despues de quemar un par abandone las pruebas y decidí dejarla tal cual està =P. Los transistores siempre 13007.

Todavia me resulta extraño que a la salida de un 7815 tenga 18V . Supongo que ahi radica la imposibilidad de subir mas de +-35V la salida de la fuente...

De todas formas estaba pensando alimentar un par 4780, ambos en puente (lastima que hiciste solo el circuito estereo, sino te robaba el ampli también ), asi que con esa tensión por ahora alcanza.

Saludos!


----------



## Edr20

les pido el favor de ayudarme con la mia que aun no la eh echo hacer funcionar gracias


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Edr20 saludos es la tercera foto en la que se ve el pcb veo una sombra de cobre no terminada de quitar por el impelcroruro ferrico revisa bien que no existan pista pegadas ente si.
lo mas seguro es que el tarafo EE16 el del driver este mal puesta la configuracion de los pines mira la fuente de donde lo sacaste y compara cada pin debe estar con la misma posicion de componentes que tu pcb. transistores,resistencias, diodos etc.



suerte y no te desanimes


----------



## Edr20

hola gracias por contestar pero no an respondido a mi pregunta la pata del tranformador de ferrita en la pata ¨P¨ yo al desarmar las ferritas que encontre en fuentes atx use un tranformador er35l, y al desarmar 4 transformadores tipo ee32 ee33 y ee35 no encontre ninguno que tubiese las laminillas de cobres por lo tanto no lo vi indispensable y como no tenia a la mano no se las puse. mi pregunta es esto puede ser el porque no me funciona la fuente porque ya e revisado la fuente mas de 5 veces completica y no e encontrado algo mal puesto o dañado.

ya cambie el integrado y los 2 13007 que tenia de fuentes atx y aun no tengo el porque no me sirbe, 
el ee16 lo rectifique mas 4 veces y siemre me coisiden las ubicaciones de las patas con la de la fuente atx a la que se lo quite, e revisado como m dijo EDWARDO RIVERA sobre el sircuito si las pistas estan unidas y tampoco.

Les agradeceria que me ayudaran. y gracias de antemano


----------



## ernestogn

Edr20 dijo:


> hola gracias por contestar pero no an respondido a mi pregunta la pata del tranformador de ferrita en la pata ¨P¨ yo al desarmar las ferritas que encontre en fuentes atx use un tranformador er35l, y al desarmar 4 transformadores tipo ee32 ee33 y ee35 no encontre ninguno que tubiese las laminillas de cobres por lo tanto no lo vi indispensable y como no tenia a la mano no se las puse. mi pregunta es esto puede ser el porque no me funciona la fuente porque ya e revisado la fuente mas de 5 veces completica y no e encontrado algo mal puesto o dañado.
> 
> ya cambie el integrado y los 2 13007 que tenia de fuentes atx y aun no tengo el porque no me sirbe,
> el ee16 lo rectifique mas 4 veces y siemre me coisiden las ubicaciones de las patas con la de la fuente atx a la que se lo quite, e revisado como m dijo EDWARDO RIVERA sobre el sircuito si las pistas estan unidas y tampoco.
> 
> Les agradeceria que me ayudaran. y gracias de antemano




probaste alimentar el TL494 con una fuente externa de 15 o 20V?


----------



## gino_kgx

Hola Edr20, por mi parte no tengo un gran conocimiento del tema, pero espero poder ayudarte un poco... Leí que estas alimentando la fuente con 120V. En tal caso, ¿puenteaste el switch para 110V?.
Respecto al agregado de la lámina de cobre soldada en P, es algo opcional, una mejora. No va a determinar que tu fuente funcione o no. (Si mal no entendí, el objetivo es enviar a masa los distintos ruidos de alta frecuencia que pueda emitir el transformador, como una malla).
Te iba a decir que el pin "d" que irìa al driver aparentaba no estar conectado, o pareciera que estuviese soldado al "b", pero si decís que ya verificaste el mismo, debes haberlo conectado del otro lado del PCB.
Fijate si tenes tensión (AC) en el primario del trafo, si no tenes volvé hasta los transistores, si estos no conmutan verifica que el circuito oscilador tenga alimentación, (o como dice ernestogn, alimentalo con una fuente externa) y así anda verificando donde esta el problema... Espero que tengas suerte. Saludos!


----------



## Edr20

voy a tener que desarmar todo y armarlo de nuevo para ver si encuentro el problema. hasta ahora solo encoentre una resistencia e 4.7k que habia puesto una de 47k pero la cambie y tampoco funciono.
me e dado cuenta que los tansistores 13007 se calientan cuando se deja conectado por mas de un minuto voy a buscar otro ee16 para ver como me va. tengo 4 diodos u860 de motorola tengo entendido que son diodos ultrarapidos de 8 amp a 600v si me corigen y estos no son los que creo yo que son se los agradeceria. y hablando de diodos no consegui ni los fr107 ni los uf4007 yo estoy usando y creo que sirben bien ahi estos. para semplazo de los uf4007 estoy usando mur160, para el remplazo de los fr104 estoy usando 1n4937 y n la fuente de los 15v estoy usando fr102 que encontre en fuentes atx. 
gracias a todos por sus respuestas.


----------



## renanvinicius

una preguntita los 300w que saca con el EI33 es con consumo continuo? es para alimentar unos amplis classe a


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

sheik330 saludos la unica forma de darte la respuesta seria ir a las casas de repuestos y preguntar si tienen otras sucursales en Cartagena, la otra seria que me regalaras los nombres de las casas de repuesto de Cartagena para ver si hay otar aca  en Barranquilla con el mismo nombre ya que las he caminado todas y hacerle la pregunta.


----------



## Edr20

bueno despues de recitar algunas palabras magicas por mas de medio dia. se le dio por prender pero no me da los 35v que me deberia dar solo me esta dando 12.8 y al mover el potenciometro no hace nada se queda igual. 

ya vamos prograsando XD


----------



## Holas

Mira , si no encuentras la forma , consulta con algùn tècnico/ingeniero amigo.
Yo todavìa no me mando , porque no llego con los conocimientos (para el inductor y transformador) , todavia no se como se arman.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Edr20 saludos si tienes fuente de pc desarmadas hay encontraras muchas componetes en especial diodos verifica los diodos que estan detras del aliminio con los mj13007.
si todas las componentes son las del esquema verifica las resistencias de 150 estan ok es mas cambialas, pero mis dudas estan el el trafo EE16 tomale una foto donde se vea toda la referencia y a la placa de PC de donde lo quitaste carade de componentes toda la placa y lado del impreso toda la placa yo tengo varias fuentes de pc desarmadas depronto hay esta una igual a la tuya.
ya corregiste el pcb se observaba una sombra de cobre no disuelta en el centro del pcb.




Suerte


----------



## Edr20

hola a todos. bueno lo siguiente es algo que me esta pasando la primera etapa de la fuente autoocila y por eso me esta dando los 12v- 0 12+ el lado de las 3 patas en la parte de el driver EE16 lo desconecte y sigue autoocilando.
1 eso es normal?
2 en la salida de los 15 voltios solo da 4v antes de los 7815 y 7915 me imagno que por eso no trabaja el integrado tl494
3 al integrado le aplico voltage aparte y no funciona aun, ya lo e cambiado y le puse un ka7500 de fuentes atx y tampoco funciona


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas eduardo 
nose si te acordaras de mi , hace mucho que no ando por aca , tube unas semanas complicadas con los estudios. 
Finalmente me pude hacer un tiempo y rearme el trafo con el mismo alambre que habia bobinado el inductor, aunque paresca increible el desbalanceo de +- 0.5 volts entre las ramas sigue. La parte rectificadora y de filtrado con otro trafo tira las tensiones bien simetricas , asi que esta parte quedaria descartada. 
ya nose que puede ser... alguna idea?
saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

rafaaaa21 saludos recuerdo que tenias problemas en la rama negativa, la cual no tenia voltaje pera la positiva si cual era el daño para tenerlos todos en cuenta.
Por lo que comentas tienes ahora una diferencia de 500mv pero con carga o sin ella, haz la prueba con la serie puesta e invierte el inductor de salida, es decir si la parte que esta en contar fase (cable cruzado) esta en el positivo quita el inductor de la placa y coloca la contra fase ahora en el negativo ose invierte la posocion del inductor y si asi continua esa pequeña diferencia que no es mucho es el tafo principal pero si esa deiferencia de 500mv pasa a la otra rama es el inductor.
Analiza algo la etapa esta funcionando, los voltajes de salida los da del tafo hacia adelante que es la etapa rectificadora (diodos, filtros polarizados y no polarizados y se incluyendo el inductor )


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas eduardo 
cambie de posicion el inductor como me dijiste. el desbalance sige en la rama negativa asi que nuevamente me tiro por el trafo. hoy me di cuenta de algo muy extraño , la diferencia no es mas de 500mv sino que se fue a entre 2 y 4 volts! supongo que voi a ver si consigo algun osiloscopio y mido bien la salida del trafo. Se que lo unico que queda es el trafo pero despues de rebobinarlo tantas veces.. es raro
Realize una prueba con carga. conecte una lampara de 20 watts entre + y - y el desbalanceo cambia de sentido. es decir tengo 59v en + y 53 en - esto lo hice usando una lampara serie de 100W. si el problema fuera el trafo no deberia mantenerse el desbalanceo en la rama negativa en lugar de invertise?
saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

rafaaaa21 saludos antes de invertir el inductor realizaste las mismas pruebas conectando las 2 lamparas de carga si el resultado es el mismo eso quiere decir que no es el inductor, pero si el resultado despues de invertirlo vario entre 2 y 4 voltios puede ser el inductor pero ojo no lo desarmes por el momento si puedes fabrica otro inductor igual teniendo mucho mas cuidado hazlo y haz la prueba para descartar.
Mira a mi me paso lo que explico mnicolau de invertir el inductor ya que tenia una diferencia de (-10 voltios) y al invertir el inductor simetria total pero ojo esto se cumple si ambos embobinados estan bien echos ya que solo asi se puede dar fe de los resultados re cuerda que para el trafo su secundario y el inductor se embobinan con dos cables en paralelo en el mismo sentido teniendo en cuenta para el trafo su principio y fin de cada punta del cable y del inductor que una de las dos salidas deben quedar en contrafase.


----------



## mnicolau

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> Finalmente me pude hacer un tiempo y rearme el trafo con el mismo alambre que habia bobinado el inductor, aunque paresca increible el desbalanceo de +- 0.5 volts entre las ramas sigue.



Y cual es el problema Rafa? Es bastante normal que tengas algo de desbalance entre ramas (siempre y cuando sea un valor reducido como el que estás teniendo).

Por otro lado, recordá que la realimentación sólo está presente en la rama positiva con lo cual la prueba que hiciste de colocar una carga entre + y - es lógico que varíe las tensiones de salida, ya que no está preparada para sensar una carga conectada de esa forma.

Dejá la serie puesta, conectá un ampli a la salida y probá (a bajo volumen), si todo anda bien y no notás nada raro, sacá la serie y volvé a probar.

Saludos


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Gracias Mariano por tu aporte, ya tengo funcionando la smps 2.0. Salió de una.
Ahora que tenga otro tiempito armaré la de 800w.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas
eduardo hice la siguiente prueba : 2 lamparas de 40 watts una entre + y gnd y otra entre gnd y - use una serie de 100watts . 59 volts en la rama positiva y 51 en la negativa. doy vuelta el inductor y la diferencia se mantiene. asi que podriamos descartar el inductor no?

mnicolau la diferencia es mas grande que 0.5 volts. cuando probaba la fuente por primera ves era de 0.5 luego comenzo a aumentar hasta llegar a masomenos 6v. algo que creia solucionado pero que resurgio es que despues de masomenos tenerla 10 minutos en vacio los mosfets empiesan a calentar. no mucho pero se nota.

saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

rafaaaa21 saludos podrias publicar una foto de como esta colocado el inductor en la tarjeta (estas seguro que esta en contrafase) si todo esto esta bien y estas completamente seguro de haber realizado el inductor como es compadre es el trafo principal.
No tienes la forma de hacer un trafo nuevo sin desarmar ese es decir no tienes mas materiales para hacer otro ya que como te comento la fuente esta funcionando en la etapa de control asi que la falla esta del secundario del trafo en adelante ya que al primario le estan llegando los 310v
y simplemente el secundario no esta en balance por rama tu la vez pasado invertiste tambien los componentes de la salida es decir pasaste las componentes que estaban en el lado +VCC al lado del -VCC y se mantuvo igual la diferencia?


----------



## alejandrozama

hola que tal, pues ya tenia terminada la fuente pero ahora tube un problema y ando por aqui buscando sugerencias.

bueno la fuente funcionaba bien solo tenia un pequeño inconveniente era que cuando la prendia aveces tardaba en arrancar, no se porque hacia esto pero yo la encian entre 1 o 2 seg. y si los leds no prendian bajaba el interruptor y lo encendia nuevamente, este problema no estoy seguro porque lo hacia pero funcionaba todo bien.

le preste la fuente a mi hermano pero olvide mencionarle este inconveniente, encendio la fuente y no arranco correcto, quemo se quemaron barias resistencias que se encuentran junto a los 13007 y tambien los 13007. a simple vista

procedi a revisar y cambie las siguientes piezas, los 13007, las resistencias juanto a los 13007, cuatro diodos de la placa de control, el 494.

la fuente ya enciende, el problema es que el voltaje no supera los 26 volts, antes me regulaba de 20 a 40 volts, ahora me regula de 8 a 25 volts. que podria tener mal??? que partes debo de revisar??? que mediciones deveria hacer????


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas eduardo:
cambie los componentes de lado y nada. con la carga de dos lamparas de 40W la diferencia sigue. note que si conecto una sola lampara cae la tension en esa rama y como que se "transfiere a la otra" es decir la tension que se cae en la rama que esta la carga pasa a la otra.
te adjunto fotos del inductor , como veras la inversion de fase la hago en el zocalo del inductor. saludos

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/p5190063.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/p5190065.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/p5190068.jpg/


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

rafaaaa21 saludos, compañero el inductor se ve bien la verdad estoy desconcertado con tu falla, una pregunta no tienes materiales para hcer de nuevo el trafo y el inductor ya que lo que podria estar fallando seria esos dos elementos.
es mas haz la prueba con otro inductor colocandolo en la posicion donde quede mas simetrica la salida es decir invertiendolo.
Que otra cosa estaria produciendo estas falla de pronto el grosor de las pistas de cobre mas delgadas de un lado que del otro.
Yo me inclino mas por el trafo y el inductor si puedes hacer otros con matriales diferentes no con los mismos cables para bobinar seria mejor ya que puede haber uno de los filamentos partidos por ejemplo.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas eduardo
rearme el inductor midiendo continuidad alambre por alambre con el mismo cable con el cual arme el trafo. 
ahora tengo 59 volts en la rama positiva y 49 en la negativa , esto siempre con las dos lamparas de carga.Inverti la posicion del inductor y la diferencia queda igual. creo que quedaria definitivamente descartado el inductor. mañana me voy a poner a desarmar el trafo ya que otra no queda 
Sabes que cuando la conecte sin carga , ni bien la conecte las tensiones estaban simetricas y la positiva empeso a aumentar muy despacito cada ves mas , lo que me lleva a pensar , no habra un problema con la realimentacion?


saludos


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas
desarme el trafo y lo rearme , creo que antes estaba cometiendo un pequeño error en el secundario. soldaba los dos extremos al punto medio y de hay bobinaba en paralelo ambas ramas . Ahora lo rearme soldando un alambre al punto medio y otro a un extremo y de hay en paralelo ambas ramas . pruebo la fuente con la serie de 75 watts y sin carga . parecia haber dado en el punto. simetria total entre las ramas. Retiro la serie (siempre sin carga) y ohhh sorpresa 1 volt de diferencia en las ramas . esto ya es totalmente desconcertante . como puede ser que la serie me este afectando el balance a la salida? 

saludos y gracias


----------



## mnicolau

rafaaaa21 dijo:


> buenas
> desarme el trafo y lo rearme , creo que antes estaba cometiendo un pequeño error en el secundario. soldaba los dos extremos al punto medio y de hay bobinaba en paralelo ambas ramas .



Pequeño error pero fundamental , estabas bobinando el secundario en contra-fase.

Probaste con carga sin la serie?

Saludos


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas mnicolau 
paso para comentarte que la saque andando. luego de rebobinar el trafo no note que una pata de un diodo rapido estaba rota y cuando aumentaba la carga se me desbalanceaba. ayer me di cuenta lo cambie y exelente simetria! Ahora estoy haciendo pruebas con carga para ver si calienta algo . con dos lamparas de 40 watts es normal que caliente a masomenos 50 grados los mosfets? 

saludos


----------



## elbausa

mnicolau dijo:


> Pequeño error pero fundamental , estabas bobinando el secundario en contra-fase.
> 
> Probaste con carga sin la serie?
> 
> Saludos



hola amigo mnicolau tengo un nucleo erl 35 bueno el el carretel decia TDK EC 35 pero coincide con el ERL35 queria saber si lo puedo usar para la ha smps half-bridge compacta 2.0 usando las especificaciones tal cual como estan para el bobinado y de no ser asi para ver si me echas una manito para el calculo del bobinado saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Hola elbausa, podés usar las mismas especificaciones comentadas también para ese núcleo.

Saludos


----------



## elbausa

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola elbausa, podés usar las mismas especificaciones comentadas también para ese núcleo.
> 
> Saludos



compañero mnicolau disculpe usted tanta preguntadera pero no importa que este nucleo sea el doble de alto que un EI33


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas 
paso a aser una consulta, para variar la corriente del protector de cortos que resistencia deberia modificar? y a que valor para que se active a 8 amperes en el secundario?

gracias


----------



## J2C

Elbausa

Pues a ser el doble de alto, te sera mas sencillo bobinarlo por tener mas espacio interior.

En definiva te quedara como un nucleo E*E*33 sealizado con dos E's!.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elbausa

J2C

gracias por la respuesta.
ya termine de bobinar el nucleo llego la hora de probar a ver si me arranca


----------



## rodolfo cba

hola Mnicolau, me llamo rodolfo y soy de cordoba Argentina quisiera contruir un amplifocador de potencia para colocar una caja con un subwoofer en el auto, pero me doy con que con los 12v de la vateria no consigo mas que 55w en mono con un pequeño amplificador que construi con el integrdo tda1562q  ahora mi pregunta: ¿como podria constuir una fuente o transformador para sacar de los 12v de la vateria algo como +/-45v (o lo mas que se pueda)? para armar algun amplificador mas grande como de 300w ¿podrias ayudarme? ya que estuve mirando tus aportes y son genilaes se me complica lo delas vueltas de los devanados desde ya muichas gracias


----------



## santiago61

hola Rodolfo bienvenido al Foro, te comento que estas en el post equivocado, pasate por este hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/, esta todo perfectamente detallado como bobinar el trafo y si hiciste bien las cosas sale marchando a la primera, como amplificador busca por el foro,te recomiendo el dogAmp de luciperro de 300W el cual esta en diagramas amplificadores...esta recontraprobado por los foristas.

PD: si consideran OFF-topic.....comprendere....

Saludos.


----------



## rodolfo cba

hola santiago estoy viendo el post de Mnicolau y esta genial, todabia hay algunas cosas que no entiendo pero sigo layendo y uno de esatos dias tomo coraje y empiezo a armarme esa fuente asi monto un ampli dentro del auto que suene fuerte de verdad, por ahora con el ampli que arme con el tda1562q no quedo conforme, tenes algun aplificador para con algun crossover para algon subwoofer que puedas pasarme 
muchas gracias por tu valiosa ayuda


----------



## ernestogn

rodolfo cba dijo:


> hola santiago estoy viendo el post de Mnicolau y esta genial, todabia hay algunas cosas que no entiendo pero sigo layendo y uno de esatos dias tomo coraje y empiezo a armarme esa fuente asi monto un ampli dentro del auto que suene fuerte de verdad, por ahora con el ampli que arme con el tda1562q no quedo conforme, tenes algun aplificador para con algun crossover para algon subwoofer que puedas pasarme
> muchas gracias por tu valiosa ayuda



Amigo rodolfo , segui lleyendo un poco mas, por que esta fuente no sirve para ponerla en el auto, es con entrada a 220V , mejor fijate la DC-DC


----------



## rodolfo cba

hola ernestogn gracias por la ayuda, pero ya me habia dado cuenta que no era para el auto, cuando dije que seguia leyendo me referia al post que me pasaron santiagoy vos, sobre la fuente de mnicolau  -dicho sea de paso esta tremenda, parami que entiendo poco de electromica-  saludos


----------



## franz leonel

muy buena la fuente estoy realizándolo con componentes reciclados para la versión 800w podrían compartirme el diseño en pcb wizard para ajustar algunas cosas


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola amigos, me interesa el tema pues yo construi una similar pero no he utilizado cálculos, y me gustaría verificar la eficiencia de la fuente, si alguno fuera tan amable de facilitarme las formulas para calcular, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Hola yuneiky01, revisa éstos libros: el Power Supply Cookbook y el Switching Power Supply Design. 
Saludos.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Amigos, no habra algun libro de fuentes conmutadas en español?! por lo menos para hacerme el minimo conocimiento? por alli vi el de juan carlos floriani pero no se consigue en la red


----------



## yuneiky01

Pienso lo mismo que tu dmgvenezuela un libro en español seria divino así que si alguien sabe de uno nos avisáis y de los libros “Power Supply Cookbook” y el Switching Power Supply Design los encontre pero en: http://es.scribd.com/doc/52833464/burma-library-rangoon-new-resources-title-lists-engineering-sep-09 Pero yo no poseo tarjeta de pago porque aquí en cuba no hemos evolucionado hasta hay todavía.


----------



## renanvinicius

en español libros técnicos son  raros  muy raros ay muy pocos y los que ay son difícil de encontrar.
los libros si no  tienes targeta que lo comprendo puedes buscar alguna pagina de descarga estan las versiones antiguas pero te sirviran.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> “Power Supply Cookbook” y el Switching Power Supply Design los encontre pero en: http://es.scribd.com/doc/52833464/bu...neering-sep-09 Pero yo no poseo tarjeta de pago porque aquí en cuba no hemos evolucionado hasta hay todavía.



Amigo, puedes descargarlos en ingles, yo descargue el marty brown, otro y otro mas, no recuerdo ahora sus nombres pero casi todos los que menciona mnicolau estan en la red, solo que se consiguen en ingles, sera aferrarme al libro y al google traductor. Yo vi uno de diseño de fuentes conmutadas de juan carlos floriani por la red pero no esta disponible para descarga, es en español pero nada de nada, infructuosa la busqueda, tal vez en estos dias visite alguna biblioteca publica o libreria a ver que se encuentra, dudo mucho que en la libreria encuentre algun libro de fuentes conmutadas, por ahora en las vidriera lo que abunda es el libro ese de crepusculo


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Que tal mariano estoy por empezar a armar la fuente de 800w solo que la quiero armar para +-100 V entonces aproximadamente por cada espira en el secundario son 7.85V entonces ocuparia 13+13 espiras en el secundario para un EE42/21/15 cierto?? o se me escapa algo??, alguna otra modificacion que se requiera en el transformador?? ya tengo considerados los cambios en las resistencias de carga, de los led, y los zener de la tarjeta controladora.

saludos


----------



## Arthas

mariano subistes los planos de la smps de 1kv no los veo o si es asi corrijeme 

saludos  buen aporte muy buenos montajes


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@ Arthas es la misma que la de 800w solo requieres emplear un nucleo EE42/21/20 en teoria.

saludos

PD. Tengo una duda el terciario de arranque es de 2 espiras igual que el de tension auxiliar, ya que en el txt no especifica nada de ese devanado??


----------



## megasysfix

Hola, me pueden contar el secreto para echarla a andar?, la e armado pero no la logro hacer andar , destaco que arme la versión 2.0 con diodos dobles (por que son los únicos que tengo en cantidades enormes), al parecer los circuitos de mnicolau me tienen mala, hasta el momento no me ha funcionado ninguno de los 2 que e armado u.u, espero su ayuda, y muchas gracias de antemano, saludos!!!


----------



## Holas

Pudístes hacer algunas mediciones?.Si es así , menciónalas , para que te puedan ayudar..


----------



## mnicolau

megasysfix dijo:


> al parecer los circuitos de mnicolau me tienen mala, hasta el momento no me ha funcionado ninguno de los 2 que e armado u.u, espero su ayuda, y muchas gracias de antemano, saludos!!!



Mmm me parece que el problema está en el armador eh... 

Como te comenta Holas, vas a tener que dar algún otro dato de tus pruebas, fotos de las placas (de ambos lados y buena calidad), contar qué problemas estás teniendo, etc etc. Hay una gran cantidad de cosas que pueden fallar y cualquier idea que tiremos va a ser pura adivinanza.

Empezá revisando los valores de los componentes y asegurate que el transformador esté armado correctamente según lo especificado.

Saludos


----------



## megasysfix

mnicolau dijo:


> Mmm me parece que el problema está en el armador eh...
> 
> Como te comenta Holas, vas a tener que dar algún otro dato de tus pruebas, fotos de las placas (de ambos lados y buena calidad), contar qué problemas estás teniendo, etc etc. Hay una gran cantidad de cosas que pueden fallar y cualquier idea que tiremos va a ser pura adivinanza.
> 
> Empezá revisando los valores de los componentes y asegurate que el transformador esté armado correctamente según lo especificado.
> 
> Saludos



Hola gracias por responder, bueno las mediciones básicas que realice fueron, voltaje después del rectificador (311v), y voltaje a la salida de los reguladores XD, no me atrevo a hacerle mas mediciones ya que va conectado a red VIVA y eso me da miedo , eso si tengo en dudo si el tl494 me soporta alta temperatura durante el soldado? (lo soldé directamente a la placa de control a 420° de cautin), lo acabo de sacar para colocar un dbl494 ahora con subase de CI (según el datasheet es el mismo), y ahora le pondré otro tl494 que tenia por hay, el transformador lo arme con mucha dedicación (arme la fuente dc-dc también, pero el transformador me dejo con estrés, así que lo arme con un cable de 16 amperes 1 hilo y lo monte, pero me estallaron los mosfet, cuento aparte), lo arme al pie de la letra de tus instrucciones, pero con un calibre mas grueso si no me equivoco, bueno, el asunto es que esta ok el transformador cayeron todas las vueltas, ahora subo las fotos para mostrarles mi ensamblaje.

PCB placa control (pistas)





PCB placa control (componentes)




transformador de ferrita




driver (sección de entrada)




PCB lugar de la salida




PCB sección del driver




PCB completa (soldadura)




PCB completa (componentes)





Nueva información: 
después de revisar exhaustivamente la placa encontré un componente que no hacia correctamente contacto, lo repare lo conecte y sigue sin funcionar, lo que encuentro extraño es que uno de los bipolares se calienta al estar demasiado tiempo conectado (no al punto de explotar, pero se entibia), no se si me dan una recomendación de donde debo medir para encontrar el problema, para que así no muera en el intento jijijiij, saludos!!!


----------



## d0rad0

bufff me ha costado hacerla correr, pero FUNCIONA.....

He montado la compacta 2.0 con diodos dobles

Despues de muchas pequeñas cosillas insignificantes, lo que mas follon me ha dado han sido los diodos dobles. NO VALEN LOS DE FUENTES ATX, petan nada mas ponerlos, y jamas se te podria pasar por la cabeza que es eso lo que falla.

Cambie transistores de conmutación El TL, transistores de control, el driver, y por ultimo el transformador principal.....

De momento la tengo con la serie hasta ve q.

ue va bien bien bien, no critiqueis mucho que lleva doscientasmil sustituciones de  componentes






Al final le puse un cacharro de trafo uqe tenia reservado para la del IR2110, el nucleo es redondo y bastante mas alto que los otros... como baila mucho hace un poquito de ruido me  falta fijarlo, pero lo mismo vuelvo a poner el normal que tenia antes:






Me regula desde unos 30 V hasta unos 42 V, la diferencia entre los dos secundarios es de 1 V.

No me regula menos pues la tension del 7815 baja de 12 o 13 V y el TL se para, a 42 V en principal, tengo a la entrada 20 v en la entrada del regulador.

Bueno la pregunta... para probar estoy con unos FR107 de 1 A, que diodos dobles puedo poner que me aguanten, porque los de ATX aguantan como mucho 40 V y por eso petan.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## megasysfix

d0rad0 dijo:


> bufff me ha costado hacerla correr, pero FUNCIONA.....
> 
> He montado la compacta 2.0 con diodos dobles
> 
> Despues de muchas pequeñas cosillas insignificantes, lo que mas follon me ha dado han sido los diodos dobles. NO VALEN LOS DE FUENTES ATX, petan nada mas ponerlos, y jamas se te podria pasar por la cabeza que es eso lo que falla.
> 
> Cambie transistores de conmutación El TL, transistores de control, el driver, y por ultimo el transformador principal.....
> 
> De momento la tengo con la serie hasta ve q.
> 
> ue va bien bien bien, no critiqueis mucho que lleva doscientasmil sustituciones de  componentes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al final le puse un cacharro de trafo uqe tenia reservado para la del IR2110, el nucleo es redondo y bastante mas alto que los otros... como baila mucho hace un poquito de ruido me  falta fijarlo, pero lo mismo vuelvo a poner el normal que tenia antes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me regula desde unos 30 V hasta unos 42 V, la diferencia entre los dos secundarios es de 1 V.
> 
> No me regula menos pues la tension del 7815 baja de 12 o 13 V y el TL se para, a 42 V en principal, tengo a la entrada 20 v en la entrada del regulador.
> 
> Bueno la pregunta... para probar estoy con unos FR107 de 1 A, que diodos dobles puedo poner que me aguanten, porque los de ATX aguantan como mucho 40 V y por eso petan.
> 
> Gracias por todo.



Hola, yo uso los BYQ28 que soportan 200V 10 Amperes (los saque de una micro ATX que usaba mosfet), pero deje la fuente tirada por que me aburrió jejeje, buen ensamble, y felicidades, saludos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@ megasysfix

Como hiciste las conexiones del EI16?? puede que tu problema este por ahi.

saludos


----------



## megasysfix

Dragoblaztr dijo:


> @ megasysfix
> 
> Como hiciste las conexiones del EI16?? puede que tu problema este por ahi.
> 
> saludos



Pues como se ve en la imagen jejej, e revisado esa parte como 30 veces por que a mi tampoco me cuadra el puente que tengo que hacerle (cruza de esquina a esquina), pero al compararla con la fuente de donde lo saque me queda igual de como la tengo conectada, incluso seguí hasta el final la pista para verificar si realmente va en ese lugar, y si me sale todo correcto, en lo que no tengo claro son en los condensadores no polarizados, si son todos cerámicos o todos de poliester o van mezclados, hay es donde tengo mi duda y creo que puede ser el problema, saludos y gracias!!!!!


----------



## Dragoblaztr

La conexion del alambre con aislante blanco que sale del transformador principal para que la usas no se ve muy claro en las fotos??


----------



## megasysfix

Dragoblaztr dijo:


> La conexion del alambre con aislante blanco que sale del transformador principal para que la usas no se ve muy claro en las fotos??



Aaaa ese es el EI33, ese cable lo uso por que sin querer y bajo un descuido el carrete se me callo y se quebraron esos terminales ijji, por lo cual opte colocarle esos puentes para probarla, hay 3 cables blancos y los otros 2 auxiliares (+15-15) están con su cable esmaltado directamente a la placa, dudo que sea ese el problema por que lo importante es que haga contacto y ese trabajo lo hacen :/.


----------



## d0rad0

seguire buscando en todas las atx que tengo, pero se ve que he tenido mala suerte, todos los que he cogido aguantan como mucho 40 v, y claro como tengo unos 85 entre ramas pues petan.

no obstante intentare comprar esos.


----------



## megasysfix

d0rad0 dijo:


> seguire buscando en todas las atx que tengo, pero se ve que he tenido mala suerte, todos los que he cogido aguantan como mucho 40 v, y claro como tengo unos 85 entre ramas pues petan.
> 
> no obstante intentare comprar esos.



Cuanta corriente necesitas?


----------



## d0rad0

La quiero para alimentar un Clase D de unos 250 W, necesitare picos de 5 o 6 A a 42 V que da.

De todas maneras rebuscando he encontrado en 2 fuentes unos MBR20100 que dan 100 V a 10 A, de momento se va a queedar con esos. Lo que pasa es que esta algo chapucero pues uno lo he tenido que poner al reves al tener una pata quemada, no se ni como, lo mismo venia así de la ATX


----------



## megasysfix

d0rad0 dijo:


> La quiero para alimentar un Clase D de unos 250 W, necesitare picos de 5 o 6 A a 42 V que da.



Yo tengo estos diodos (encapsulado tipo diodo normal de 3 amperes):

N°........Corriente(A)....Voltaje(V)......Frecuencia
SRP300K....3..................800...............	10MHZ
RGP30b......3..................100..............	5MHZ
EGP30G......3.................400...............	20MHZ
EGP30B......3..................100..............	20MHZ
30DF6........3..................600..............	2MHZ
UF5404.......3.................400...............	20MHZ
MR856........3.................600...............	6MHZ
SUF30J........3.................600..............	28MHZ
FR307.........3.................700..............	2MHZ
MR852........3.................200...............	6MHZ
31DF4........3..................400..............	30MHZ
31DF2.........3.................200..............	30MHZ
HER302......3..................100..............	20MHZ
31DF6........3..................600..............	28MHZ
FR302........3..................100..............	2MHZ
UF5402......3..................200...............	20MHZ
PR3004......3..................400...............	6MHZ
PR3002......3..................100...............	6MHZ
GUF30D......3.................100...............	20MHZ
GUF30G......3.................400...............	28MHZ

Yo creo (solamente es lo que pienso no se si estará bien) que colocando 2 en paralelo aumentas la corriente a unos 6 amperes continuos, y son mas baratos , por cierto, que amplificador te armaste?, yo también arme uno clase D de 250w y por eso me banque en esta fuente, para poder alimentarlo adecuadamente.


----------



## d0rad0

pues ando de peleas con el de ejtagle, que me esta dando problemas, pero al  final arrancara.

El principal problema que tenia era el trafo que me daba 62 V, y es mucha tension para los componentes que estaba utilizando, principalmente me caian como chinos los TIP32 y dettras el IR que cuesta como 3 € y al final era una pasta cada fallo. 

Pero a cabezon yo, al final andara.

Lo de los diodines, ya comente que  al final encontre despues de mucho rebuscar ne fuentes algunos de 100 V, y el lunes buscare en el cajon de las fuentes de un colega a ver cuantos saco.

Gracias de todas maneras.


----------



## megasysfix

d0rad0 dijo:


> pues ando de peleas con el de ejtagle, que me esta dando problemas, pero al  final arrancara.
> 
> El principal problema que tenia era el trafo que me daba 62 V, y es mucha tension para los componentes que estaba utilizando, principalmente me caian como chinos los TIP32 y dettras el IR que cuesta como 3 € y al final era una pasta cada fallo.
> 
> Pero a cabezon yo, al final andara.
> 
> Lo de los diodines, ya comente que  al final encontre despues de mucho rebuscar ne fuentes algunos de 100 V, y el lunes buscare en el cajon de las fuentes de un colega a ver cuantos saco.
> 
> Gracias de todas maneras.



Hola, tengo algo que contarte acerca de los UCD (no se si sera correcta mi teoría), aller modifique una fuente AT que estaba funcionando con un manual que publico dosmetros, para obtener +-44V, bueno el asunto es que funciono sin ningún problema, pero al momento de alimentar mi amplificador este empeso a generar un ruido y los mosfet se fueron a las nubes jejej, el asunto es que a estos amplificadores no los puedes alimentar con cualquier cosa, tiene que ser algo perfecto en las tensiones, por que osino empezaran a oscilar, incluso lo alimente con baterías y me hizo lo mismo, comenso a oscilar y no funciona, con la única fuente con la que me ha funcionado a sido un transformador de +-24V que es este:




hay que tener en cosideracion eso antes de echar a andar los UCD, un saludo!!!


----------



## d0rad0

buff ya estuve probando con un ferromanetico de un ampli akai, es de bastante calidad y solo consegui echar a andar uno de los 4 o 5 que he fabricado, voy a probar con la SMPS y la verdad es que si no anda desisto de los UCD.

Gracias y siento el offtopic.


----------



## djwash

d0rad0 dijo:


> buff ya estuve probando con un ferromanetico de un ampli akai, es de bastante calidad y solo consegui echar a andar uno de los 4 o 5 que he fabricado, voy a probar con la SMPS y la verdad es que si no anda desisto de los UCD.
> 
> Gracias y siento el offtopic.



Ojala que no desistas, yo hice el no UCD y el UCD (dos de cada uno) y me anduvieron con cuanta fuente SMPS DC-DC y AC-DC (funcionando mal) y trafo lineales con puentes de diodos diminutos y capacitores del año de la escarapela le conecte...

Un ejemplo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/376600/


----------



## d0rad0

Bueno comentar que no he desistido, y funciona..... con la fuente SMPS, con los quebraderos de cabeza que tuve con el ferromagnetico.....

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## megasysfix

d0rad0 dijo:


> Bueno comentar que no he desistido, y funciona..... con la fuente SMPS, con los quebraderos de cabeza que tuve con el ferromagnetico.....
> 
> Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.



Podrías publicar un videito para ver la calidad de sonido y tu ensamblaje, si no fuera mucha molestia, saludos!!!!


----------



## d0rad0

Si porsupuesto, en cuanto tenga el montaje terminado lo publico, ahora mismo lo he probado, con la serie, los transistores sin disipadores, y un diodo doble quemado puesto al reves.... vamos solo queria ver si funcionaba. Ahora me toca dejarlo todo al pelo y ponerlo a funcionar en serio. Así lo he dejado 30 segundos y le he metido caña (que tenia de sobra), y aun con la serie encendida no distorsionaba nada.

Los mosfets sin disipador apenas si han entibiado, eso si he usado los IRF640 que tienen una RDSon de 0,15 ohms, creo que de los que menos tienen, sacando 18 A en un encapsulado TO-220.

En  el video no creo que se pueda apreciar la calidad de sonido, a mi me ha sorprendido.


----------



## d0rad0

Quien quiera ver fotos del Ampli estan aqui:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/590207/ _

Videos tengo que investigar como...


----------



## djwash

d0rad0 dijo:


> Quien quiera ver fotos del Ampli estan aqui:
> _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/590207/ _
> 
> Videos tengo que investigar como...



Lo mas facil es youtube, pero es imposible que un video demuestre la calidad de algun sonido...


----------



## megasysfix

Hola mnicolau, bueno como ya no me funciono la SMPS compacta la arroje a la basura, y me quiero bancar por la ultima, la SMPS halfbridge 800W, con mosfet, como dicen la tercera es la vencida jejejej, bueno pero tengo 1 duda, como veo usa el SG3525, que no lo poseo, pero tengo el SG3524, no se si lo podre reemplazar por este o debo comprar el otro?, bueno mnicolau, saludos y ahora si que le dare mucha dedicación para el armado jejejej, saludos!!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola megasysfix, podrías usar el SG3524, pero vas a tener que armar una nueva placa de control ya que si te fijás en el datasheet de ambos, no son compatibles pin a pin.

Saludos


----------



## franz leonel

ya estoy en el proyecto pero se me presento una duda al de 800w
resulta de que tengo dos núcleos reciclados 
*el primero de una fuente de monitor ee42/21/15 pero con grap de menos de 1 mm 
*el segundo de una fuente de pc curiosamente de 80w ee42/21/15 sin grap pero tiene grabado algo como n27 y segun este documento es de baja frecuencia no comprendo bien 

cual me aconseja que utilice para mi fuente que ya estoy por terminar espero su ayuda

según el documento que adjunto sobre el núcleo que solución me darían ya que pienso aplicarlo en un amplificador de audio que exige casi los 800 w max


----------



## daol

Hola,


utilizá el nucleo SIN gap, con N27 podés utilizarlo sin problemas hasta 150 Khz, si no me equivoco esta fuente trabajaba en los 82-100 Khz.

El problema es que no tendrías que sacarles los 800 watts en forma continua, estás en el límite, un amplificador en clase AB no tiene una eficiencia mayor al 67 al 70% (si mi memoria no me falla), por lo tanto si es de 800 watts de SALIDA tendrías un consumo de alrededor de los 1200 watts (la diferencia se disipa en calor), verificá los valores de tensión y amperaje del amplificador.

Con un amplificador en clase D tenés una eficiencia de entre 80 al 95%, según el diseño, en esté caso necesitas unos 850 (95%) a 1000 (80%) watts de entrada.


Saludos,


Daniel.


----------



## megasysfix

daol dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> utilizá el nucleo SIN gap, con N27 podés utilizarlo sin problemas hasta 150 Khz, si no me equivoco esta fuente trabajaba en los 82-100 Khz.
> 
> El problema es que no tendrías que sacarles los 800 watts en forma continua, estás en el límite, un amplificador en clase AB no tiene una eficiencia mayor al 67 al 70% (si mi memoria no me falla), por lo tanto si es de 800 watts de SALIDA tendrías un consumo de alrededor de los 1200 watts (la diferencia se disipa en calor), verificá los valores de tensión y amperaje del amplificador.
> 
> Con un amplificador en clase D tenés una eficiencia de entre 80 al 95%, según el diseño, en esté caso necesitas unos 850 (95%) a 1000 (80%) watts de entrada.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> Daniel.



Pero Clase D vs Clase AB no hay comparación de calidad de sonido, saludos!!!


----------



## daol

megasysfix dijo:


> Pero Clase D vs Clase AB no hay comparación de calidad de sonido, saludos!!!



Pero no me estaba refiriendo a la calidad de sonido, solo a la eficiencia, no menciona en su pregunta que tipo de amplificador es.

Off topic: de todas maneras hay amplificadores clase D que que rivalizan con los AB y hay clase AB que son muy malos 

Saludos.


----------



## megasysfix

daol dijo:


> Pero no me estaba refiriendo a la calidad de sonido, solo a la eficiencia, no menciona en su pregunta que tipo de amplificador es.
> 
> Off topic: de todas maneras hay amplificadores clase D que que rivalizan con los AB y hay clase AB que son muy malos
> 
> Saludos.



perdonad que me desvié un poco del tema pero que amplificador clase D me recomiendas?, arme uno pero fue una barbaridad, pésima respuesta en frecuencias y mas encima necesitaba una fuente demasiado potente para hacerlo funcionar (por eso estaba suscrito aquí jejej), tengo uno con 2n3055 que quiere competencia (lo hago funcionar con 16ohms y suena fuerte y excelente), bueno saludos y disculparme por salirme un poco del tema jejej.


----------



## franz leonel

manos a la obra tratare de bobinar con muchísimo cuidado  gracias daol por sacarme de dudas en cuanto a la potencia de 800 max lo pensaba usar en dos amplificadores clase ab alimentados simultáneamente de la misma fuente 
en si el objetivo es remplazar un feo y pesado transformador que no me gusta cuando se trata de viajar

valga la redundancia tome el valor de 800w max en función al trasformador y la etapa de rectificación al que remplazara este aporte maravilloso de mnicolau



les comparto algo que estaba elaborando gracias a las anécdotas que paso al comprar componentes y mejorando un poco la lista de Tacatomon por cierto muy baratos acá en Bolivia sobre todo para reciclar ej: fuente axt de pc delux original 10 bs (1.43 dolares) mucho y funciona solo es cuestión de suerte
cualquier error del adjunto me lo hacen saber 

que ventajas puedo tener en este circuito si consigo un ee42/21/15 n67


----------



## daol

En la linea Epcos de núcleos, el N67 tiene mejores caracteristicas que el N27 y a su vez el N87 es mejor que los dos anteriores, lo que se traduce en menores perdidas y por lo tanto los podes utilizar a frecuencias más altas.



Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD

El ee42 te suministra mas corriente por que su estructura fisica se lo permite


----------



## franz leonel

saludos estamos realizando ya la fuente de 800w pero con mencionaban que con el nucleo ee42/21/20 se alcanzaria a 1kw 

seria razonable aplicar en el siguiente amplificador que adjunto? 
que desventajas encontraria? 
que mejoras serian nesesarias?


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Franz, el amplificador que mencionas se alimenta con casi 100[V] por rama, con lo cual vas a tener que hacer todas las modificaciones en la etapa de salida para adecuar a esa tensión.

Saludos


----------



## franz leonel

ya pude hacer funcionar la compacta 2.0 en Perfboard el trabajo que pase lo hice revisar con una amigo que tiene su taller y nos sorprendió los resultados tanto que ahora ya no es mio por eso estoy trabajando en este de 800w para darle un buen uso
gracia nuevamente a  mnicolau por tan maravillosos aportes en esta comunidad
cualquier falla les estar comentado 
felices fiestas de fin de año


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro les sea útil Franz.

Recomendación: armar el PCB publicado. Se pueden tener varios dolores de cabeza utilizando placas perforadas.

Saludos


----------



## franz leonel

efectivamente tengo la siguiente idea para la de 800w

el objetivo es usar como una fuente de pruebas de amplificadores por lo que lo pienso realizar en configuración inicial +-100v con núcleo ee42/21/20 (capacitores de salida superiores a 100v)
la pregunta 
si en la serie de los zeners pongo un swichws que conmute con otros zenes  de otros valores (inferiores) para poder lograr la variación de voltaje de +-24 a +-100 (algo exagerado pero nesesario)

lo que se veo que el cambio lo realizaria antes de ponerlo a funcionar 
aunque en el rango minimo tenga espiras en el nucleo que no use   

espero haya sido claro 
que opinan? o estoy chiflado por los golpes de 220 que he recibido hoy


----------



## mnicolau

Es posible hacer lo que comentás, le he visto en una SMPS de la revista Elektor si mal no recuerdo. De esa manera tenés 2 rangos posibles de tensiones de salida, pero... vas a tener que ver cómo se comporta la tensión terciaria y asegurarte que no regule debajo del mínimo necesario para que alimente a la etapa controladora, porque va a quedar alimentada desde el circuito de arranque, el cual NO está preparado para eso y se terminará quemando. 

Saludos


----------



## fas0

hola, estoy armando la versión compacta con rectificación diodos dobles y estoy no tengo el dato de NTC, es un termistor... ¿pero de que valor? ¿el mismo que la smps de 800? 15 ohm 6A (creo que era asi)

de no conseguir, ¿que otro valor se puede usar?. en esta semana me doy una vuelta por electrónica Liniers, ojalá tengan algo.

y lo mismo me está pasando con otro componente, 100nF 275v MKT... ¿se puede usar algun otro valor, cual?.


muchas gracias.


----------



## megasysfix

fas0 dijo:


> hola, estoy armando la versión compacta con rectificación diodos dobles y estoy no tengo el dato de NTC, es un termistor... ¿pero de que valor? ¿el mismo que la smps de 800? 15 ohm 6A (creo que era asi)
> 
> de no conseguir, ¿que otro valor se puede usar?. en esta semana me doy una vuelta por electrónica Liniers, ojalá tengan algo.
> 
> y lo mismo me está pasando con otro componente, 100nF 275v MKT... ¿se puede usar algun otro valor, cual?.
> 
> 
> muchas gracias.



Según mis datos, un termistor es una resistencia variable a la temperatura, encontre esto, espero que te sirva:

"Los Termistores son resistores térmicamente sensibles, existen dos tipos  de termistores según la variación de la resistencia/coeficiente de temperatura, pueden ser negativos (NTC) o positivos (PTC).

Son fabricados a partir de los óxidos de metales de transición (manganeso, cobalto, cobre y níquel) los termistores NTC  son semiconductores dependientes de la temperatura. Operan en un rango de -200º C a + 1000° C. Un termistor NTC debe elegirse cuando es necesario un cambio continuo de la resistencia en una amplia gama de temperaturas. Ofrecen estabilidad mecánica,  térmica y eléctrica, junto con un alto grado de sensibilidad.


La excelente combinación de precio y el rendimiento ha dado lugar a una amplia utilización de los termistores NTCs en aplicaciones  tales como medición y control de temperatura, compensación de temperatura y medición del flujo de fluidos."

Lo que me imagino yo que hace es cuando la fuente esta mu caliente esta aumenta su resistencia haciendo que consuma menos, y si es muy baja esta se apague (es solo un análisis no se si sea realmente cierto), ahora para reemplazarlo puedes buscar alguno en cualquier fuente SMPS en desuso y ver si lo posee (yo tengo varios de esos, con el paso del tiempo ejjeje), espero te ayude.

Saludos!!


----------



## ssyn

Como puedo saber cual es el mejor lugar donde debo poner el punto de retorno?


----------



## zopilote

ssyn dijo:


> Como puedo saber cual es el mejor lugar donde debo poner el punto de retorno?


 Como en cada diagrama, ya te indican donde debe estar el cable gnd, y si en ese lugar el amplificador comienza a amplificar ruido, solo trata con contro lugar. Lo de colocar tu cable en el punto donde comienza la estrella, pudiera ser, solo trata de evitar esos sucesos extraños de ruido. La experimentación es la mejor arma para disfrutar el armado de tus circuitos.


----------



## d0rad0

Tengo en proyecto fabricarme una fuente SMPS similar a esta de 12 V simples.

He bobinado ya el trafo con 6 vueltas en secundario que segun las formulas me daran desde 21 V hacia abajo, no he utilizado punto medio.

En el terciario he usado 8 vueltas, para tener unos 17 V para la etapa de control cuando esta regulando a 12 V.

Mi pregunta. la referencia de tensión en la placa de control la R de 6,8k , la deberia llevar a la entrada de -V (el pin8) en vez de a masa para que me regulara correctammente??? pues claro en este caso no existira masa y los 12 V me los dara entre +v y -v es correcto??


----------



## fas0

hola, antes que nada gracias megasysfix por el dato. 

dejo una duda que tengo, estuve revisando y creo que no se habló, hay 4 resistencias... 220k,2.7k, 39ohm, 2.2ohm cerca de los 13007

mi duda es, de cuantos watts son... 1/4? 1w? me fijé en el esquema y no figura el dato. agradecería el dato, gracias.


----------



## djwash

fas0, yo puse de 1/4 y no les paso nada, en las fuentes genericas tambien usan de 1/8 ahi, los mismos valores y andan bien.

Saludos.


----------



## fas0

gracias djwash, voy por un 1/4entonces.. por las dudas le meto de metal. bah, todas las resistencias que usé son de metalfilm.

saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Marcos200

Hola te felicito mnicolau por el diseño, estoy por construir la fuente compacta 2.0 y me surgieron unas dudas: la primera es si los capacitores del secundario pueden ser 2 de 2200uF en ves de 4 de 1000uF porque donde vivo no venden nada de elctronica y tengo los de 2200 nuevos, tambien pregunto si el snubber del primario del trafo puede ser el mismo que esta en una fuente ATX que poseo (resistencia de 52 ohm y un capacitor de 3,3nF)
Agradezco tu respuesta  

Saludos!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Marcos, gracias por el comentario...

A ambas preguntas la respuesta es sí.
Para los de salida Idealmente es preferible colocar capacitores de menor capacidad en paralelo, pero si no te queda otra... Usá los que tenés.
En la snubber bajé el valor del cap al haber elevado la frecuencia a más del doble respecto a la Atx, pero hacé la prueba con esos valores que tenés y controlá la temperatura en la resistencia.

Saludos


----------



## nene

Hola a todos, increible todo el trabajo posteado en este tema. Veo que tienen bastante experiencia en este tema de las fuentes conmutadas, asique quisiera pedirles un poco de ayuda. 

Estoy necesitando una fuente para unos paneles de leds y las que venden en el mercado son un poco costosas. Necesito unos 35-40V con un maximo de 3A a la salida. Buscando bastante en internet hay mucha información pero siempre con drivers que no se pueden conseguir por aca en argentina.

Alguna sugerencia o consejo!?..

Saludos, y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Nilfred

Es muy distinto, porque los LED se regulan por corriente, creo que el regulador de 1 x 10 W sirve igual para 3 x 10 W que sería tu caso. Velo en esta página


----------



## nene

Nilfred gracias por tu respuesta tan rapida. Tengo diseñado el driver del panel de leds que incluye el control de corriente de los array de leds, pero para las pruebas del prototipo lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de la boratorio..quisiera ssaber si se puede hacer alguna fuente conmutada sencilla para ahorrar espacio dentro del equipo, o alguna adapatacion de las posteadas en este foro.

Gracias nuevamente!..


----------



## Marcos200

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Marcos, gracias por el comentario...
> 
> A ambas preguntas la respuesta es sí.
> Para los de salida Idealmente es preferible colocar capacitores de menor capacidad en paralelo, pero si no te queda otra... Usá los que tenés.
> En la snubber bajé el valor del cap al haber elevado la frecuencia a más del doble respecto a la Atx, pero hacé la prueba con esos valores que tenés y controlá la temperatura en la resistencia.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno entonces probare me olvide de preguntarte otra cosa si los reguladores de las salida 7815 y 7915 pueden ser reemplazados por 7812 y 7912 o hay que hacer alguna modificación?

Saludos!


----------



## fas0

hola nuevamente, debido a una torpeza de mi parte confundí el pdf y me surgió un problema.. *hice el pcb SMPS Half Bridge Compacta 2.0 (Diodos Dobles)* pensando en la otra (la compacta de 3diodos nomas)... la que lleva los MUR840, cuando lo vi (tiene anodo y catodo nomas) me di cuenta que meti la pata.

mi pregunta... la que hice yo es de 3patas, ¿cuales lleva? porque estuve revisando (Capaz que mal) y no encuentro cual lleva exactamente.

muchas gracias, mientras alguien me aclara esa duda... me voy a machuchar los dedos con la puerta :enfadado:,hasta luego.


----------



## SERGIOD

En el diagrama te darás cuenta como su nombre lo dice son diodos dobles


----------



## Armandorf

cuales son los diodos to220 mas recomendables para la de 800w?
que caracteristicas minimas deberian cumplir?, ademas de ser ultra fast
MUR 840?
MUR 1520?(mas Amperaje pero menos voltaje)

saludos


----------



## fas0

SERGIOD dijo:


> En el diagrama te darás cuenta como su nombre lo dice son diodos dobles



no sabia que habia que aclararle al vendedor que sean dobles, pensé que eran todos iguales los mur... en fin, muchas gracias. veré que encuentro.

PD: todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo.


----------



## Armandorf

para el inductor de entrada me conviene usar el toroide amarillo, o estos nucleos raros?
disculpen pero de nucleos, inductores, etc no cazo una.


----------



## d0rad0

La entrada es un filtro EMI, puedes usar de "los raros" de la primera foto. Ojo con el conexionado, que yo me equivoque y menos mal que tenia la serie... bufff sino.


----------



## Armandorf

d0rad0 dijo:


> La entrada es un filtro EMI, puedes usar de "los raros" de la primera foto. Ojo con el conexionado, que yo me equivoque y menos mal que tenia la serie... bufff sino.


gracias!

medi uno de esos "raros" y me da la misma inductacia en cada lado(primario y secundario)
lo podria usar directo?
y para el inductor de salida? creo que lei a mnicolau diciendo que los toroides amarillos no iban(creo que son polvo de hierro)
solo ferrita para el de salida?

me queda solo conseguir el ee42 21 15


----------



## mnicolau

Armandorf dijo:


> y para el inductor de salida? creo que lei a mnicolau diciendo que los toroides amarillos no iban(creo que son polvo de hierro)
> solo ferrita para el de salida?



Es al revés... para el de salida tenés que usar los toroides amarillos.

Donde NO es recomendable utilizarlos es para el transformador principal.

Saludos


----------



## Armandorf

mnicolau dijo:


> Es al revés... para el de salida tenés que usar los toroides amarillos.
> 
> Donde NO es recomendable utilizarlos es para el transformador principal.
> 
> Saludos



gracias, esos azules van bien para el de entrada?

pienso hacer la pcb en fibra de vidrio y todos componentes nuevos, la clave es el ee42, pero le tengo a fe a la fuente

cuando este subo fotos

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Si... esos azules de la 1º foto van perfectos ahí.

Tenele fe a esa SMPS que es muy robusta y se banca todo el maltrato. 

Saludos


----------



## Armandorf

acabo de volver de paraná(cap fed) y nada de suerte con el ee42, me mandaron a elemon


mejor reviso los proovedores de la wiki

los diodos MUR 840 van bien para la de 800w? cuales son los mejores?

me voy a hacer el pcb
saludos


----------



## fas0

bueno vuelvo de nuevo con los MUR de 2patas, volvi a la casa de electronica y el vendedor me dijo que la pata del medio la anulan... que lo que tendria que hacer es hacer masa con el disipador y con eso se soluciona el tema.

mi pregunta es: ¿la observación que me hizo el tipo es la correcta? ¿saco un cable y hago masa con el disipador?

adjunto un dibujo (amo los dibujos)


porque, caso contrario me ofreció otro diodo... MUR1650. De tener que usar los MUR1650... ¿sirven para la smps SMPS  Compacta Rectificación con Diodos Dobles?
muchas gracias.


----------



## Armandorf

fas0 dijo:


> bueno vuelvo de nuevo con los MUR de 2patas, volvi a la casa de electronica y el vendedor me dijo que la pata del medio la anulan... que lo que tendria que hacer es hacer masa con el disipador y con eso se soluciona el tema.
> 
> mi pregunta es: ¿la observación que me hizo el tipo es la correcta? ¿saco un cable y hago masa con el disipador?
> 
> adjunto un dibujo (amo los dibujos)
> 
> 
> porque, caso contrario me ofreció otro diodo... MUR1650. De tener que usar los MUR1650... ¿sirven para la smps SMPS  Compacta Rectificación con Diodos Dobles?
> muchas gracias.



la pata del medio corresponde a la union de los dos cátodos ?
no le encuentro el sentido a eso

si usas 2 diodos de dos patas? los pones unidos( es medio feo, pero debería andar)


alguien sabe que modelos son ideales para la de 800w? me parece que voy con los mur 1520


----------



## mnicolau

fas0 dijo:


> porque, caso contrario me ofreció otro diodo... MUR1650. De tener que usar los MUR1650... ¿sirven para la smps SMPS  Compacta Rectificación con Diodos Dobles?
> muchas gracias.



Está perfecto ese diodo doble, cátodo común, 500[V] y 8[A] por cada diodo interno.

El dibujo no es correcto (bastante errado el vendedor), los diodos dobles son justamente 2 diodos en un mismo encapsulado. Tienen 3 patas y no 4 porque comparten una de ellas. Hay modelos que comparten el cátodo y otros que comparten el ánodo. Lo ideal sería uno de cada modelo, entonces con 2 encapsulados armamos el rectificador completo; pero tuve problemas a la hora de encontrar el modelo de ánodo común, con lo cual opté por usar 3 encapsulados de cátodo común.

EL MUR1520 va muy bien para la de 800[W].

Saludos


----------



## djwash

Armandorf dijo:


> medi uno de esos "raros" y me da la misma inductacia en cada lado(primario y secundario)
> lo podria usar directo?



Ojo que los filtros de entrada no tienen primario y secundario, tienen dos bobinas identicas y una va en la fase y la otra en el neutro, mira el esquematico para salir de dudas si es que las tienes, si ya sabias esto mejor, solo lo queria dejar en claro por las dudas...


----------



## fas0

*en mi caso estoy armando la de 250/300w*... a modo de prueba, mas adelante probaré con la de 800W

bueno por la dudas me mando con el MUR1650

muchas gracias nuevamente

edit. con los MUR1650.. ¿hay que hacer algún modificaciones de resistencias u otro componente? o se usa asi nomas.. me quedó esa duda.

saludos.


----------



## Mslbrll

Una preguntita para mariano o alguno que sepa, quiero hacer la fuente de 800w con el SG y el IR, pero quiero obviar me la proteccion contra cortos, por lo menos en un principio. Elimino el trafito de sensor y mado la pata SD del SG a masa no?

Saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

POnele la protección!; yo se lo que te digo , primero arme la del IR2153 sin la protección y al mínimo 

error hice volar los mosfet y el IR,., 
en todo caso si , poniendo el pin 10 del SG a masa y quitando los componentes asociados se anula la protección.


----------



## Mslbrll

OK, gracias ernesto, otra preguntita, tengo que comprar el nucleo EE42, cual me recomiendan el N27 o el N87??


----------



## mnicolau

Si conseguís el N87, mejor... soporta mayor frecuencia y las pérdidas son mucho menores (aprox 60% menos a iguales condiciones).

No le quites la protección, son mínimos componentes y el inductor se arma muy fácil.

Saludos


----------



## idem258

Podria ponerle el s20c40c en vez de los mur?


----------



## JOHANA123

mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias, me alegro les sirva...
> 
> 
> Cualquier duda consulten, traté de colocar todas las referencias tanto en el esquema como en la vista de componentes como para que se entienda lo mejor posible...
> 
> perdonen mi ignorancia en cuanto a armar la fuente lo entendi,pero lo que no entiendo es en el primer video de la primera pagina ,esta la fuente va al amplificador ahi todo ok,pero tambien en la entrada hay como una especie de bobina,es un inductor de entrada o algo asi,la verdad no entiendo prodrian explicarmelo por favor,que hace esa mega bobina ala entrada del ampli y que significa ucd,creo que lo escribi bien no!!!!!!!!! jejejejeje y eso que soy disque ingeniero en electronica,pero mi fuerte es la reparacion de equipos electronicos,jejejejeje,muy buena fuente MNICOLAU!!!!! woooooouuuu ya estoy en proceso de armar la de 800 watts,curioso en el video de la fuente de 800 watts creo que tambien hay una bobina a la salida de un preamplificador creo!!!! perdon por ser tan pregunton,,,,,,,,,,saludos desde mexico.....
> 
> 
> 
> a perdon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!jejejejeje,creo que en en el video de la fuente de 800 watts,no es un preamplificador,ahi¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡,,,,,si creo? que es un inductor de entrada para alimentar un ampli jejejeje???!!!!!! perdon por el error,pero apenas me estoy acoplando a esto de los diseños de fuentes,,,,aunque la verdad ya hice una fuente push pull para un auto muy sencilla y a la salida de la fuente puse un inductor de entrada de los que traen los televisores y si que minimizan los ruidos,si en algo me equivoco no duden en comentar,acepto la correcion todos nos equivocamos al principio y nos ayuda a crecer y claro a mejorar jeje   chaooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........
> 
> 
> 
> aclaro lo de la fuente que hice no era la octava maravilla pero funciono,auque lei por ahi que los toroides amarillos son buenos a la salida,aunque mi pobre inductor de tv funciono bastante bien,auque claro la fuente o minifuente que hice era!!! por que ya anda abasteciendo un mini ampli de 40w,jejejeje,el diseño de la fuente de 800 watts si trae inductor a la salida en contra fase de los amarillos,lo digo por que la estoy armando y me estoy tardando mucho por el trabajo jejejejej...............y ya tengo el libro de marty brown y esta buenisimo lo recomiendo,creo que por ahi en el foro anda el link.............para descargarlo jeje me voy poque es de madrugada en las lindas costas de veracruz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  chaoooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## ernestogn

idem258 dijo:


> Podria ponerle el s20c40c en vez de los mur?



No te va servir , ese diodo es de 40V de voltaje y* segun mas o menos recuerdo* en esta topologia los diodos de salida deven ser del doble de voltaje de la fuente.



si lo estas sacando de fuentes de PC (hay los he visto) mejor usa los F12C20 que todas traen uno y son de 200V, 12A y 150ns


----------



## fas0

bueno dejo una pic de como va progresando la mia... le puse todas las resistencias de metal, por tamaño y porque casi cuestan lo mismo que las de carbón, muy practicas para espacios reducidos. los diodos voy a poner MUR1650 (me llama la atención que en Electronica liniers los tengan a 4.42$ arg. y en otro lugares entre 8 y 9$ arg.). ahora empieza la parte complicada:

conseguir el inductor de entrada ( capaz lo saque de alguna fuente de DVD)
instalar correctamente el Driver EE16 (lo mas dificil)
armar el nucleo principal... de tanto que lei y vi fotos ya me parece facil ja
y el inductor de salida.

paso a paso como decia Mostaza 

ya que estamos, los condensadores de 100nf que están después del inductor de salida (2 antes de los electrolíticos de 1000uF y 2 mas después)... ¿son cerámicos?

saludos


----------



## Armandorf

Buenas, para el inductor de proteccion contra cortos, que toroide anda bien?

ya consegui el nucleo, 2 mejor dicho un EE42 21 15 y un EE42 21 20
me faltan los UF4007 y los mur1520 y comprar el cobre esmaltado y  armar los inductores.
 no falta tanto 

por las dudas voy a ir anotando como bobino el trafo mientras lo haga y despues lo paso aca para ver si encuentran errores.

saludos


----------



## SERGIOD

fas0 dijo:


> bueno dejo una pic de como va progresando la mia... le puse todas las resistencias de metal, por tamaño y porque casi cuestan lo mismo que las de carbón, muy practicas para espacios reducidos. los diodos voy a poner MUR1650 (me llama la atención que en Electronica liniers los tengan a 4.42$ arg. y en otro lugares entre 8 y 9$ arg.). ahora empieza la parte complicada:
> 
> conseguir el inductor de entrada ( capaz lo saque de alguna fuente de DVD)
> instalar correctamente el Driver EE16 (lo mas dificil)
> armar el nucleo principal... de tanto que lei y vi fotos ya me parece facil ja
> y el inductor de salida.
> 
> paso a paso como decia Mostaza
> 
> ya que estamos, los condensadores de 100nf que están después del inductor de salida (2 antes de los electrolíticos de 1000uF y 2 mas después)... ¿son cerámicos?
> 
> saludos



Muy buenos avances


----------



## Armandorf

subo los avances, me falta conseguir el bendito TL431. hay algun reemplazo?

los capacitores de los reguladores, es mejor poner mas de3 220uf 35v? porque tengo unos HITANO ahora  los REC con el mismo tamaño soportan 50v  ya se que es de maniatico pero me da igual usar unos u otros, los tengo ya.

En vez del mur 1520 que no conseguí me dieron el reemplazo mur 1660 ct  me lleve la sorpresa de que si bien el diodo en si sirve  es doble con cátodo común.  como hago?. uso solo uno de los dos que viene en cada mur1660?

uso los dos diodos del 1660 en paralelo?  
me parece que voy a hacer esto aunque creo uno siempre trabajara mas ya que no creo que tengan las mismas tensiones umbral. deberia andar de todos modos y  no esta al limite para nada. es correcto el razonamiento?

Pd. fotos, te esta quedando muy linda faso, posteo a la hermana mayor en progreso


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Armandorf saludos, el TL431 lo puedes reciclar de una fuente de PC o de alguna motherbord que aveces lo traen o de una fuente de DVD que no sirva.


----------



## Armandorf

djwash dijo:


> Ojo que los filtros de entrada no tienen primario y secundario, tienen dos bobinas identicas y una va en la fase y la otra en el neutro, mira el esquematico para salir de dudas si es que las tienes, si ya sabias esto mejor, solo lo queria dejar en claro por las dudas...



gracias por el dato, si, son identicas yo las llame pri y sec para diferenciar un bobinado del otro pero la das vuelta y es igual.

esos eran todos transformadores de un tv sony trinitron del 80, tengo el esquematico pero tenia muchos trafitos esa tv.


voy a buscar el tl431 en una fuente que tengo gracias eduardo


----------



## mnicolau

Armandorf dijo:


> Pd. fotos, te esta quedando muy linda faso, posteo a la hermana mayor en progreso



Ojo con el puente de diodos de línea, *está al revés!*

Respecto a los diodos, vas a tener que comprar 4 de esos 1660 y utilizarlos a ambos diodos en paralelo, ya que cada uno de los que componente el encapsulado soporta 8[A].

PD: van muy bien esos avances. Fas0, no te hagas mucho drama con la conexión del driver, no es dificil en absoluto, sólo es prestar atención a cómo estaba conectado en la ATX original y colocar los puentes correspondientes.

Saludos


----------



## Armandorf

djwash dijo:


> Ojo que los filtros de entrada no tienen primario y secundario, tienen dos bobinas identicas y una va en la fase y la otra en el neutro, mira el esquematico para salir de dudas si es que las tienes, si ya sabias esto mejor, solo lo queria dejar en claro por las dudas...



gracias por el dato, si, son identicas yo las llame pri y sec para diferenciar un bobinado del otro pero la das vuelta y es igual.

esos eran todos transformadores de un tv sony trinitron del 80, tengo el esquematico pero tenia muchos trafitos esa tv, no va a ser fácil identificarlo.


voy a buscar el tl431 en una fuente que tengo gracias eduardo


para desarmar el bobibnado lo metene en agua hirviendo? algun solvente que no sea thinner?

saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Armandorf dijo:


> gracias por el dato, si, son identicas yo las llame pri y sec para diferenciar un bobinado del otro pero la das vuelta y es igual.
> 
> esos eran todos transformadores de un tv sony trinitron del 80, tengo el esquematico pero tenia muchos trafitos esa tv, no va a ser fácil identificarlo.
> 
> 
> voy a buscar el tl431 en una fuente que tengo gracias eduardo
> 
> 
> para desarmar el bobibnado lo metene en agua hirviendo? algun solvente que no sea thinner?
> 
> saludos



no lo metas en agua hirviendo ,. metelo en agua a temp ambiente y ponelo a hervir, sino se parte....

toda fuente de PC tiene algun tl431


----------



## Armandorf

mnicolau dijo:


> Ojo con el puente de diodos de línea, *está al revés!*
> 
> Respecto a los diodos, vas a tener que comprar 4 de esos 1660 y utilizarlos a ambos diodos en paralelo, ya que cada uno de los que componente el encapsulado soporta 8[A].



 y yo cuando lo ponia pensaba que lindo queda 

el paso de fogonazo es esencial, revisar, machacarse los dedos, revisar,machacar..

gracias, veo si mañana consigo el cobre  y bobino. 


el protector contra cortos va con cualquier toroide? 
txt:
Inductor Protección Contra Cortos:
Primario: 1 espira (cable atravesándolo)
Secundario: 50 espiras (AWG 29 por lo menos). 

saludos, y menos mal que subi fotos!
gracias por los datos


----------



## djwash

No se si lo habran nombrado, tampoco se que dia es hoy, pero yo puse como diodos rectificadores el BYV29-500 y anduvo bien, era el unico que consegui por aca...


----------



## mnicolau

Armandorf dijo:


> el protector contra cortos va con cualquier toroide?



Si tenés alguno de ferrita mejor, sino utilizá el que tengas a mano.

Saludos


----------



## idem258

Hola, la fuente compacta numero 1 soportara a un ampli clase D de dos mosfets que publico ejtagle?
se la pienso pedir a un amigo que la tiene para no construir esta fuente... me ahorra algo de plata... el ampli que tehgo esta diseñado para 200 W


----------



## mogolloelectro

claro que te sirve yo personalmente arme un amplificador estereo on una fuente del compañero mnicolau y obtuve grandes resultados y con las ventajas que ofrecen ambas tecnologias (espacio reducido, peso reducido, excelente rendimiento y mut economica) espero que la info te ayude


----------



## Armandorf

bueno conseguí cobre esmaltado de 0.30 mm  y 0,50 mm.

voy a empezar con el inductor de entrada. son dos bobinas idénticas, se tienen que superponer o hago una en cada lado digamos?

adjunto un dibujo, por ahora voy a empezar usando una mitad del nucleo para cada bobinado.

----

para el inductor de salida no me quedo claro lo de bobinar en contra fase.  empezaría a bobinar el toroide  con los dos hilos a la vez desde un punto en sentidos contrarios y en la mitad de la vuelta se encontrarían los dos hilos y  seguria bobinando la mitad del toroide hasta que cada uno quedaria donde el otro comenzó?

muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## mnicolau

idem258 dijo:


> Hola, la fuente compacta numero 1 soportara a un ampli clase D de dos mosfets que publico ejtagle?



En el 1º video del 1º post tenés la SMPS compacta alimentando un clase D UCD de ejtagle. No hay inconvenientes con eso.

Armando, no te recomiendo armar el inductor de entrada. Hay algunas cuestiones a tener en cuenta con la separación de bobinados y demás. Te aconsejo que recicles alguno ya armado.

Para el inductor de salida, bobiná *ambos alambres al mismo tiempo y en el mismo sentido* (osea como si bobinarías un único alambre, pero usando 2 alambres en paralelo).
La conexión en contra fase se realiza al final, una vez bobinadas la cantidad de espiras deseadas: uno de los alambres se conecta tal cual se bobinó, mientras que en el otro alambre tenés que invertir "extremo inicial <-> extremo final" y lo conectás de esa manera. Haciendo esta inversión, el 2º alambre queda conectado en contra fase respecto al 1º.

Un esquema vale más que mil palabras :



Y acá te dejo una imagen de un choke de entrada (en este caso un toroide), para que veas las separaciones físicas de los bobinados:



Saludos


----------



## idem258

mnicolau dijo:


> En el 1º video del 1º post tenés la SMPS compacta alimentando un clase D UCD de ejtagle. No hay inconvenientes con eso.
> 
> Armando, no te recomiendo armar el inductor de entrada. Hay algunas cuestiones a tener en cuenta con la separación de bobinados y demás. Te aconsejo que recicles alguno ya armado.
> 
> Para el inductor de salida, bobiná *ambos alambres al mismo tiempo y en el mismo sentido* (osea como si bobinarías un único alambre, pero usando 2 alambres en paralelo).
> La conexión en contra fase se realiza al final, una vez bobinadas la cantidad de espiras deseadas: uno de los alambres se conecta tal cual se bobinó, mientras que en el otro alambre tenés que invertir "extremo inicial <-> extremo final" y lo conectás de esa manera. Haciendo esta inversión, el 2º alambre queda conectado en contra fase respecto al 1º.
> 
> Un esquema vale más que mil palabras :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67247
> 
> Y acá te dejo una imagen de un choke de entrada (en este caso un toroide), para que veas las separaciones físicas de los bobinados:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67245
> 
> Saludos



este toroide es de los comunes que vienen en las fuentes verdad?
OK, gracias por las respuestas entonces usare la fuente para el ampli...



ah cierto, encontre el inductor de entrada de 3 tamaños... uno pequeño, otro de tamaño regular y uno enoooooorme! usare el pequeño que encaja justo sobre los agujeros del PCB y... no importa de que lado lo ponga?


----------



## Mslbrll

QUe no haga corto!!!! no es un trafo sino un choque.


----------



## idem258

Mslbrll dijo:


> QUe no haga corto!!!! no es un trafo sino un choque.



OK, entonces para salir de dudas... lo mido con un tester y lo coloco en la posicion correcta... esta bien?


----------



## Armandorf

uy no, acabo de desarmar un inductor de entrada.

digamos que el inductor de entrada,  serian dos inductancias en serie para cada rama de 220? algo asi:dibujo

gracias a todos


----------



## Mslbrll

Exacto armandorf


----------



## djwash

SI, seria asi, si lo conectas en paralelo digamos explota ...


----------



## Armandorf

que trabajoso que es bobinar toroides. ya termine el de salida

la capa de aislacion es cinta de teflon? cinta aisladora?  o las laminas de cobre?

laminas de ocnre donde se compran? tengo chapitas muy finas de aluminio, sirven? 
si la capa de aislante no se debe cerrar, pero que tan abierta la dejo? hago media espira?


si el medio primario o cualquier etapa del bobinado ocupa mas de una capa y tengo que hacer una capa y media digamos, no pasa nada?


saludos y disculpen tantas preguntas


----------



## idem258

que pasa si cambio los condensadores de la entrada de 220uF por 330uF(esto en la fuente numero1)


----------



## ernestogn

estarías malgastando plata en condensadores , pero considerando *que seguro son reciclados*, nada malo pasaría!


----------



## idem258

ernestogn dijo:


> estarías malgastando plata en condensadores , pero considerando *que seguro son reciclados*, nada malo pasaría!



Exacato... son *reciclados*... por que no tengo los de 220uf y no quiero gastar plata...


----------



## Nilfred

Los condensadores electrolíticos duran 5 años y son la principal causa de fallas.
Si no tenes como medirlos, no los recicles.


----------



## idem258

Nilfred dijo:


> Los condensadores electrolíticos duran 5 años y son la principal causa de fallas.
> Si no tenes como medirlos, no los recicles.



vale, lo tendre en cuenta... gracias


----------



## Armandorf

Saben donde puedo comprar un inductor de entrada ya hecho? como lo pido? filtro emi?
no tengo acceso a fuentes rotas por ahora.

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Señores, les comento que vuelvo a retomar el proyecto de la fuente conmutada, realicé modificaciones a la de 800w de mnicolau, hice un pcb mas grande, aumenté el voltaje de salida a +-100vdc (ya les habia comentado anteriormente), realicé nuevamente el embobinado del transformador pero aun continua con algunos inconvenientes que espero me puedan dar algún consejo para poder solucionarlos.

El mosfet del lado primario que conmuta +vcc (por decirlo así) me esta calentando mas que el del lado de -vcc y la diferencia es grande, el otro ni se entibia, estoy trabajando con IRFP460.  Aun no he podido prestar un osciloscopio para mirar las señales que le llegan a cada uno.

Configuré la fuente con +-60vdc (120vdc de rama a rama) y le conecté un bombillo incandescente de 100w y se escucha un ruido constante como clac-clac-clac y el bombillo parpadea al ritmo del ruido, el bombillo no se apaga totalmente, la intensidad de la luz baja un 80% aprox con cada parpadeo.  Estoy por pensar que es la retroalimentacion que hay que rediseñarla totalmente pero primero me gustaría escuchar alguna opinión de ustedes.

Configuré nuevamente la fuente a +-100vdc y realicé pruebas con el amplificador UCD y una cabina doble 15"+driver y tremenda potencia, pero se calienta mas el mosfet primario del lado de +vcc.

He revisado bien, cambiado los CI del circuito de control pero aun continua el problema.

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## mnicolau

Oscar, mediste las ramas para ver si están correctamente equilibradas? Medí entre cada extremo y el centro de los capacitores del primario. Tal vez los reciclaste y alguno está con fugas, desequilibrando esas tensiones.

Armando, hasta que consigas el filtro de entrada, hace un puente en ambas ramas y listo. Prácticamente todas las ATX "genéricas" no incluyen ese filtro, así que no te detengas en seguir armando la SMPS por ese faltante. Cuando lo consigas se lo agregás. 

Saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

Hago una pregunta rapida, estoy viendo el datasheet del EE42/15, y que dato tengo que usar para calcular las vueltas del primario, osea para la Bmax? lo que indica como Ue?


----------



## mnicolau

Lo que tendrías que buscar son las curvas B-H del material del núcleo y optar por una Bmax dentro de la zona lineal, sin llegar a la saturación. 

Esa curva está en el datasheet del material.

Saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

Puede ser que no tenga esa grafica?? 

http://www.epcos.com/inf/80/db/fer_07/e_42_21_15.pdf


----------



## mnicolau

Mslbrll dijo:


> Puede ser que no tenga esa grafica??
> 
> http://www.epcos.com/inf/80/db/fer_07/e_42_21_15.pdf



Pero ese data es del núcleo y lo que necesitás es el data del material. 
Fijate que comenta 2 materiales, N27 y N87. Estos son los datas de ambos:

http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/...F/PDF__N27,property=Data__en.pdf;/PDF_N27.pdf

http://www.epcos.com/web/generator/...F/PDF__N87,property=Data__en.pdf;/PDF_N87.pdf


----------



## norazmi

mnicolau puedo tener un archivo *. PCB para IR2153 SMPS?


----------



## Raedon

El diametro a usar del alambre del trafo es de 4.5mm de seccion? o hice mal la cuenta, porque no tengo AWG29 sino  AWG24.

Me refiero a la smps de 800w


----------



## ernestogn

Calculalo por la sumatoria de las secciones mas vale .


----------



## Raedon

Si pero si uso un alambre de litz de 4mm de seccion, no me entran todos los bobinados, osea, hago el primer primario, aíslo, luego toca hacer todo el secundario completo en paralelo, bueno aca es donde tengo el problema, sueldo un cable en una punta del bobinado (supongamos lo que sera +) y otro al medio, bobino en paralelo estos dos alambres, cuando termino, tengo que soldarlos nuevamente en el punto medio y en lo que seria el -, bueno, ahi me queda un bodoque de cables encimados que no me permite hacer que entre la otra parte del primario.

Espero que se haya entendido.


----------



## mnicolau

4[mm²] de sección es una locura... cómo llegaste a ese valor?

Para el primario, 6 alambres AWG29 suman casi 0,4[mm²].

Norazmi, lo siento pero no subo los archivos originales.

Saludos


----------



## Raedon

segun tu archivo de la smps de 800w


Nucleo EE42/21/15

Primario: 12 espiras 6+6 - 16 alambres AWG29
Secundario: 5+5 espiras - 16 alambres AWG29
Terciario: 2 espiras - 1 alambre 0.5mm

Ya me parecia mucho....


----------



## mnicolau

Claro, en esa SMPS son necesarios 1[mm²] de alambre en el primario, y eso es lo que suman los 16 AWG29 en paralelo. 

Si vas a utilizar AWG24, con 5 alambres en paralelo ya llegás al valor deseado.

Saludos


----------



## Raedon

Hay dios me siento un *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]*, multiplique el diametro en vez de la seccion.


----------



## Armandorf

ya encontre donde comprar los compoenentes faltantes, solo me queda saber, donde consigo las laminas de cobre?? o se las tengo que robar otro trafo usado?
la aislación es esta lamina y teflón? cinta aisladora?

saludos


----------



## fas0

se lo podes sacar de otro trafo, todos traen.. al menos asi vi en los que desarmé. cualquier cinta funciona.


----------



## Armandorf

el tema es que tengo uno chiquito y no creo que me alcanze, ademas quiero comprar nuevo.
cual es el nombre y donde lo puedo comprar? puedo usar unas chapitas de aluminio?

ya terminaste tu smps¿

saludos


----------



## fas0

te dejo una cita de Mariano en la pagina 37




mnicolau dijo:


> Se usa mucho papel de cobre en decoración, en casas de artículos para manualidades y demás casi seguro conseguís. También vienen cintas adhesivas de aluminio:
> 
> http://www.teneyi.net/cici/curso/radionica/anexo1/9/pict0005.jpg
> 
> Igualmente no reniegues tanto con eso, si no conseguís armás el trafo sin la lámina. Lo importante es poner en marcha la fuente, si conseguís eso y llegás a tener algún problema de ruido, desarmás el trafo y se la agregás... A lo mejor no tenés ningún problema, yo no los tuve.
> 
> Saludos



creo que eso resuelve la duda. el mio todavia no lo terminé, estoy preparando la placa de control.

saludos.


----------



## idem258

Hola muchachos, encontre un transformador deferrita que mide 4.1 cm x 3.5 cm y de grosor 1.1 cm
Este se puede usar para la fuente de 800W?
tiene el codigo:
(linea de arriba) RH3-0206
(linea de abajo) 02 96 24IS
graaaaaaacias
Ahi mando la foto tambien


----------



## Tacatomon

idem258 dijo:


> Hola muchachos, encontre un transformador deferrita que mide 4.1 cm x 3.5 cm y de grosor 1.1 cm
> Este se puede usar para la fuente de 800W?
> tiene el codigo:
> (linea de arriba) RH3-0206
> (linea de abajo) 02 96 24IS
> graaaaaaacias



Fotos?
Aparato donde lo sacaste?


----------



## idem258

Tacatomon dijo:


> Fotos?
> Aparato donde lo sacaste?



la acabo de subir y la placa alparecer es de un equipo de sonido antiguo


----------



## Armandorf

Hola, tengo el trafo principal casi terminado.


para la de 800,
Terciario: 2 espiras - 1 alambre 0.5mm

de donde se alimentan los 7815/7915 es del terciario?  de donde se sacan los -15 V?


bobine todos en el mismo sentido

primera capa medio primario.
aislación con chapita de aluminio
segunda capa como dos medio primario a la vez
aislación con chapita de aluminio 
igual a la primera capa
Terciario

es correcto?

Edit_
la otra pregunta, es en que pata sueldo cada parte del trafo:

mirando el esquema entiendo que:
C, D ,E   son el primario   medio primario C -D  /  medio primario D-E  (D es punto medio y va a masa)

H, I, J   son el secundario ( que se bobinaba en paralelo) acá tengo dudas como iria, si igual que el primario o la negativa va en contra fase

Para el terciario en el esquema aparecen dos bobinas, una para + y otra -

porque en el terciario en los datos para construcción del trafo dice 2 espiras y nada mas? no debería ser 2 y 2? 

saludos


----------



## ernestogn

efectivamente el terciario es 2+2.
en tu relato falta el otro medio primario.

asegurate que las chapitas de aluminio no se cierren formando una espira., los secundarios , No van en contrafase, 
por lo menos eso es lo que yo entiendo


----------



## Armandorf

digamos que el terciario es como el secundario? 2 ramas en parlelo a la vez?

o en el terciario una de las dos va en contrafase?


ahh el jumper de 110/220 va abierto en 220 y cerrado en 110?¿ como es 

gracias por la respuesta
saludos


----------



## ernestogn

A 220 el switch  va abierto 
el Terciario es otro secundarlo se hace igual.


----------



## Armandorf

muchas gracias espero sacarla andando de una
con lo de cerrar espiras en la aislación yo casi la cierro. De los 4 lados del carrete, deje uno abierto por la mitad.
hice una espira al 80 % digamos, no se vuelve a tocar y quedo 1 cm de distancia
, saludos


----------



## angel36

Armandorf dijo:


> ya encontre donde comprar los compoenentes faltantes, solo me queda saber, donde consigo las laminas de cobre?? o se las tengo que robar otro trafo usado?
> la aislación es esta lamina y teflón? cinta aisladora?
> 
> saludos



Date una vuelta  por las ferreterías y pedí Papel españa.......hoy compre 10cm me salio $5,00Arg.
Saludos..


----------



## Armandorf

gracias por la info.

bueno, probé la fuente con una lampara serie de 70w halogena, no consegui lamparas normales.( es igual?)

y me da ±6v a la salida, que si muevo el preset varían levemente.

el mosfet de la izquierda se calienta , el otro esta frio


yo desconfió de mi EE42   y el inductor de salida

la fuente hace un ruido como a vibración, shshshhrthrhthr

estoy dudando de la posicion del ind de salida.la conexion la hice como en la imagen


bueno, sabia que no seria fácil la cosa con los inductores

para asegurarme con los inductores, voy a armar el ee42 21 20 , se hace con los mismos valores de 21 15?  

cuando tenga tiempo le saco fotos bien
saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## ernestogn

Armandorf dijo:


> gracias por la info.
> 
> bueno, probé la fuente con una lampara serie de 70w halogena, no consegui lamparas normales.( es igual?)
> 
> y me da ±6v a la salida, que si muevo el preset varían levemente.
> 
> el mosfet de la izquierda se calienta , el otro esta frio
> 
> 
> yo desconfió de mi EE42   y el inductor de salida
> 
> la fuente hace un ruido como a vibración, shshshhrthrhthr
> 
> estoy dudando de la posicion del ind de salida.la conexion la hice como en la imagen
> 
> 
> bueno, sabia que no seria fácil la cosa con los inductores
> 
> para asegurarme con los inductores, voy a armar el ee42 21 20 , se hace con los mismos valores de 21 15?
> 
> cuando tenga tiempo le saco fotos bien
> saludos y gracias por la ayuda



te fijaste si tenes bien la alimentación del SG?
y el voltaje en el pin 10 del mismo?
el inductor parece ser que esta bien,.....

la lampara la pusiste en serie con la entrada o de carga a la salida?


----------



## mnicolau

Armandorf dijo:


> estoy dudando de la posicion del ind de salida.la conexion la hice como en la imagen



Esa imagen no es correcta. Así como colocaste las letras quedan ambas con la misma fase. Fijate que los extremos iniciales de ambas bobinas quedarían del mismo lado de los diodos rectificadores, al igual que ambos extremos finales quedarían del lado de los capacitores.

Lo correcto sería que ambas letras minúscula estén en las conexiones de la izquierda, y las mayúsculas en la derecha. Para eso justamente esquematicé el bobinado azul de manera invertida respecto al rojo.

Saludos


----------



## Armandorf

la lampara la puse en serie con la alimentación de 220v.

la resistencia cerámica 4k7 de 5 w se calienta un poco.

ya chequeo los voltajes al pin 10 tendría que tener los 15v del regulador dedicado a la palca de control, como no me fije eso


gracias por tu ayuda mnicolau(tambien a ernestogn y a todos), ahora la coloco bien, y veo que pasa.

.edit
coloque bien el inductor de salida y obtengo  + - 38 v , es un avance

tengo mal el terciario, o algo relacionado, ya que a la entrada de los reguladores llegan 1,3 V y ala salida 0,3 V


pregunto: hasta que no alimente el circuito de control, queda andando con el tip 50(que se calienta) y un solo mosfet?(como en etapa de arranque?) 

saludos


----------



## idem258

porfaaaaa! ayudenme con mi driver, tengo dos... uno tiene en el primario los dos alambres en la pata de el medio y en el otro, los dos alambres en la pata derecha(si lo vemos con el primario de frente) y por ahi lei que para ubicar correctamente los pines del driver, hay que hacer seguimiento desde la fuente de donde lo sacamos... pero no tengo la placa, solo tenog el driver... gracias


----------



## mnicolau

Armandorf dijo:


> tengo mal el terciario, o algo relacionado, ya que a la entrada de los reguladores llegan 1,3 V y ala salida 0,3 V
> 
> 
> pregunto: hasta que no alimente el circuito de control, queda andando con el tip 50(que se calienta) y un solo mosfet?(como en etapa de arranque?)
> 
> saludos



El devanado que alimenta el regulador de la etapa de control es un bobinado simple, la única forma de equivocarte ahí es conectar los extremos en pines donde no debería ir. Revisá eso.

Hasta que no se alimente por sus propios medios, la fuente se alimenta desde el circuito de arranque y funciona de la misma manera que lo hace normalmente; pero el circuito de arranque no está preparado para un uso continuo.

Idem, fijate si el 2º driver que comentás coincide con la ubicación usual de pines que comento en el txt, en la sección "Conexión del driver". Todos los que he visto con los 2 alambres del "primario" en el pin de la derecha, cumplen con la guía que comenté.

Saludos


----------



## Armandorf

mnicolau dijo:


> El devanado que alimenta el regulador de la etapa de control es un bobinado simple, la única forma de equivocarte ahí es conectar los extremos en pines donde no debería ir. Revisá eso.
> 
> Hasta que no se alimente por sus propios medios, la fuente se alimenta desde el circuito de arranque y funciona de la misma manera que lo hace normalmente; pero el circuito de arranque no está preparado para un uso continuo.
> 
> Idem, fijate si el 2º driver que comentás coincide con la ubicación usual de pines que comento en el txt, en la sección "Conexión del driver". Todos los que he visto con los 2 alambres del "primario" en el pin de la derecha, cumplen con la guía que comenté.
> 
> Saludos




los tengo bien conectados F-G,K-L, pensaba aumentarles una vuelta. o la pruebo sin el foco en serie

FG me marca 0 volts. 
KL 11v

voy a hacer desde cero el trafo nuevamente y veo que pasa.
el carrete que tengo actualmente queda con mucho juego con las E de ferrita. no me gusta nada, en el ee42 21 20 que tengo entran justo
si falla voy a hacer todo en el ee42 y listo
gracias


----------



## idem258

mnicolau dijo:


> Idem, fijate si el 2º driver que comentás coincide con la ubicación usual de pines que comento en el txt, en la sección "Conexión del driver". Todos los que he visto con los 2 alambres del "primario" en el pin de la derecha, cumplen con la guía que comenté.
> 
> Saludos



es que eso es lo que no enteindo bien... a ver:

Conexión de Driver (ubicación de los puentes) *o sea para soldar en la PCB?*: (utilizado en un gran número de ATX, siempre comprobar por las dudas)
----------------------------------------------

Primario (pads numerados de izquierda a derecha en el pcb)
- 1 vacío
- 2 con 1
- 3 con 3
- 4 con 2
*esto de ver los pads de izquierda a derecha se cumple cuando el PBC esta listo? y la posicion como seria? con los pines hacia arriba? ya sea primario o secundario*

Secundario (pads numerados de izquierda a derecha en el pcb)
- 1 con b
- 2 con a
- 3 vacío
- 4 con d
- 5 con e
- 6 con c


Identificar Pines:
------------------

Para identificar los pines del driver lo más fácil es ir viendo el esquema que subí y mirando tu fuente ATX, te vas a dar cuenta que cada pin se conecta a los mismos componentes que en el esquema, sólo debés ver cual es cual.
Para el primario es fácil porque uno de los pines tiene 2 alambres, ese va a ser el punto medio.
Para el secundario comenzá identificando el que va a masa, ahí tenés "e". Medí continuidad entre los pines con ese y vas a encontrar "d", podés comprobar que se conecta a un capacitor y un diodo.
De los 3 restantes, hay 2 que tienen mayor cantidad de alambre, uno es "b" y el otro es "c", fijate a qué componente se conecta cada uno y así identificás cual es cual, el restante es "a".

*Una vez identificados todos, los conectás con puentes en la placa a donde debería ir conectado cada uno.*

agradezco mucho tu respuesta 



ahi mando una foto del driver que tiene los dos hilos en el pin derecho


----------



## mnicolau

Te dejo una imagen para que veas exactamente las conexiones que tenés que hacer con ese driver de la foto:



En los pads color verde colocás el driver.
A los pads restantes los enumeré tal cual comento en la guía. Vas a ver los puentes conectados tal cual comento en la guía. Esos mismos puentes tenés que hacer vos para tu driver.

Saludos


----------



## idem258

mnicolau dijo:


> Te dejo una imagen para que veas exactamente las conexiones que tenés que hacer con ese driver de la foto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 67856
> 
> En los pads color verde colocás el driver.
> A los pads restantes los enumeré tal cual comento en la guía. Vas a ver los puentes conectados tal cual comento en la guía. Esos mismos puentes tenés que hacer vos para tu driver.
> 
> Saludos



Graciasssssssss! mnicolau eres grande... esto me confundia demasiado... entonces... este juego de puentes solo me servira con este driver cierto... tendre que dejar de lado el otro en ese caso...
aqui subo algunas fotos de la fuente y ahi aparecen algunas resistencias de 1/2W por que lo compre segun lista de componentes y ahi me mandaba esos valores.. pero bueh... ahi estan encajan preciso..


----------



## mnicolau

De nada Idem...
Ese esquema de conexiones te sirve únicamente para ese driver de la foto. Son drivers que poseen en el primario, el punto medio de los bobinados (2 alambres) en el pin del extremo derecho (viéndolo desde el lado primario y en posición vertical como iría montado); y en el secundario poseen varios alambres en los pines de los extremos. En el resto de los pines hay alambres individuales.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Nilfred dijo:


> Los condensadores electrolíticos duran 5 años y son la principal causa de fallas.
> Si no tenes como medirlos, no los recicles.




Apropósito de esto........

acabo de medir los Capacitores que pensaba usar.....en teoria 330uf
lectura con el capacimetro.....216uf y 211uf
O son fabricados por Jack sparrow......
o ya no sirven


----------



## idem258

los MUR son diodos dobles verdad... pero... solo tienen dos patas? aca los he buscado y n he encontrado ningun MUR


----------



## zopilote

Es que no lo sabes pedir, en lo general casi todos los vendedores de la tiendas de electronica no saben mas de lo que sabe un aficionado, así que hay que hablarles de varias formas, como enseñarles como es el diodo que estas buscando ( parece un transistor, tiene tres patitas, tiene dos diodos unidos....etc), y si te topas con alguien que se acuerde que a vendido algo similar, te lo mostrara. Y si, siguen tercos que les lleves un codigo, por que tienen computadora y su cerebro esta solo para funciones elementales, les muestras los siguientes codigos.
FMPG2FS 
FMG-G26
FFPF10U60S
FES16JT
BYW29-200
16ctu04


----------



## idem258

y respecto a la posicion de los pines... segun los datasheet, en toodos son iguales por lo que veo


----------



## SERGIOD

idem258 dijo:


> los MUR son diodos dobles verdad... pero... solo tienen dos patas? aca los he buscado y n he encontrado ningun MUR



esas mur se pueden reciclar de alguna parte como tal-vez de una fuente de pc


----------



## ernestogn

SERGIOD dijo:


> esas mur se pueden reciclar de alguna parte como tal-vez de una fuente de pc




Siempre se encuentran los F12C20 en las fuentes de PC, estos son dobles, de 12A , 200V y rapidos! , fijate la hoja de datos

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/mospec/F12C10.pdf


----------



## idem258

pues ahora si estoy muy confundido.... o son diodos ultrarapidos de encapsulado distinto(como en MUR1520) o son diodos dobles(como enF12C20)???
y los que recomiendan son MUR520 que es un diodo ultrarrapido y solo tiene dos patas, el F12C20 tiene tres... y entonces... nose... estoy confundido... la verdad no se del tema de diodos dobles o diodos en ese encapsulado... por eso la confusion
Gracias


----------



## ernestogn

ante la falta de diodos MUR , buenos son los F12C20.


----------



## fas0

mnicolau dijo:


> Esa imagen no es correcta. Así como colocaste las letras quedan ambas con la misma fase. Fijate que los extremos iniciales de ambas bobinas quedarían del mismo lado de los diodos rectificadores, al igual que ambos extremos finales quedarían del lado de los capacitores.
> 
> Lo correcto sería que ambas letras minúscula estén en las conexiones de la izquierda, y las mayúsculas en la derecha. Para eso justamente esquematicé el bobinado azul de manera invertida respecto al rojo.
> 
> Saludos



hola buenas, me quedé con esto del inductor de salida... quisiera saber si mi interpretacion de eso es correcta. minusculas con rojo y mayusculas con azul.

en el txt se habla de 40+40 vueltas... revisando un poco no encuentro el calibre... ¿es 5 alambres 0.25[mm] para cada uno?

saludos.


----------



## angel36

Asi se ve la fuente hasta ahora....solo un pequeño detalle... no consigo el trafo

y los cap del primario ya comente que no dan la capacitancia que dicen tener así que mejor no correr riesgo con esta fuente que seguro ira a alimentar algún buen ampli del foro

......para fas0:

yo utilice unos 10 alambres de AWG 29 trenzados per depende creo de la fuente que estés armando.....


----------



## Armandorf

para hacer el trafo para la de 800, cuando dice 16 alambres es 8 y 8?

o medio primario de 6 vueltas con 16 hilos en paralelo y otro medio primario con 16?

la arme con 10 pero de 0,5mm y me quedo gigante, entraba a presión y rompi la ferrita, soy un inutil 

pasa algo si lo uso con la pieza unida con cinta aisladora?

saludos


----------



## fas0

angel36 dijo:


> ......para fas0:
> 
> yo utilice unos 10 alambres de AWG 29 trenzados per depende creo de la fuente que estés armando.....



estoy armando la compacta con diodos dobles, empecé por esta por las dudas.. ademas la de 800w es un poco mas complejo, sin mencionar que el trafo es dificil de conseguir sin comprarla 

¿tenés idea si el inductor se arma como lo puse unos post atras?

saludos.


----------



## angel36

fas0 dijo:


> ¿tenés idea si el inductor se arma como lo puse unos post atras?
> 
> saludos.




Ver el archivo adjunto 67971


ese es el orden del inductor





Armandorf dijo:


> para hacer el trafo para la de 800, cuando dice 16 alambres es 8 y 8?
> 
> no...son 16 alambres trensados AWG 29...si sumas  el area en mm2 te da algo de 1,0336 mm2
> 
> o medio primario de 6 vueltas con 16 hilos en paralelo y otro medio primario con 16?
> 
> medio primario......(16 alambres AWG29.....o el q tengas ...siempre que la suma de los mismos  se aproxime a 1 mm2)
> luego el secundario os dos a la ves...
> luego la otra mitad del secundario....
> y los dos terciarios juntos
> 
> la arme con 10 pero de 0,5mm y me quedo gigante, entraba a presión y rompi la ferrita, soy un inutil
> 
> pasa algo si lo uso con la pieza unida con cinta aisladora?
> 
> saludos



Ahora...si lees el tema desde que mariano subio la smps de 800wts vas a ver q*UE* hay hasta tutoriales de como armar el trafo.....


Saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

angel36 dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=67971&stc=1&d=1330115380
> ese es el orden del inductor



Hace un rato corregí ese esquema, este el correcto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 68158

Armando, a los 16 alambres AWG29 lo dividí en 2 hilos de 8 alambres trenzados cada uno, y se bobinan ambos en paralelo. Si trenzás un único de 16 alambres va a quedar muy grueso, como en tu caso.

Saludos


----------



## Armandorf

gracias, a veces buscar se complica, se ve que no soy bueno buscando, en gral encuentro todo para la de 350w

yo lo que hice fue poner 5 hilos con 2 alambres trenzados de 0,5. osea que usaba 10 pero de 0,5 en ves de awg29
, se me hizo gordo el secundario mas que nada.

... me parecia que el mismo color, es la misma inductancia,osea misma letra, solo que una va al reves, esa es la contra fase

bueno ya probare con el awg29

métodos de trenzado rápido?  yo ate los alambres y con un lapicera los iba girando como manija

para trenzar 8 haces 4 hilos de 2alambres, 
trenzas 2 , te quedan 2 de 4 y los trenzas?

o lo haces directo?
saludos


----------



## ernestogn

1mm2/0.098125mm2=10,19mm2 , 10 hilos necesitas
me parece a mi


----------



## Armandorf

ernestogn dijo:


> 1mm2/0.098125mm2=10,19mm2 , 10 hilos necesitas
> me parece a mi


eso usando alambres de 0,5 mm, me da la cuenta, es asi?

muchas gracias, a ver si tomo coraje para hacer por 3ra vez y por fin el trafo.


----------



## seba5384

Hola! alguien que ya haya hecho la fuente, ¿cuanto tendría que comprar de alambre de cobre esmaltado, AWG29 y AWG24, para hacer el trafo y el inductor de salida para la "SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta 2.0"?

Desde ya muchisimas gracias por este gran post!


----------



## djwash

seba5384 dijo:


> Hola! alguien que ya haya hecho la fuente, ¿cuanto tendría que comprar de alambre de cobre esmaltado, AWG29 y AWG24, para hacer el trafo y el inductor de salida para la "SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta 2.0"?
> 
> Desde ya muchisimas gracias por este gran post!



Yo compre 100 gramos de cada uno y me sobro bastante...


----------



## fas0

cuanto te salió mas o menos esos 100grs djwash? saludos.


----------



## Armandorf

fas0 dijo:


> cuanto te salió mas o menos esos 100grs djwash? saludos.



yo consegui 100g de 0,30 mm  a 8 pesos
y 100g de 0,5mm a 10 pesos

el proveedor esta en la wiki del foro, no se si puedo escribirlo aca(reglas?)


saludos


----------



## djwash

En ese tiempo estaba como a $70 el kilo, me cobraron $14 los 200g, hace unos meses, pero no se si habra subido...


----------



## ernestogn

Yo compre alambre de 0.3mm Soldable (sin necesidad de pelar el barniz) , me salio 100 pesos el kilo en "aislantes oeste" , no se que diferencia de precio  habrá con la común pero te facilita un montón la vida.
igual , con 100 gramos haces muchisimo.


----------



## fas0

acabo de visitar un par de locales ahi por Monserrat (Buenos Aires Capital) y... 1kg de 0.25mm sale entre 90 y 100$ (21.73u$) otro me pidió 98$ + iva jaja. uno solo me quería vender por kg, otro no tenia stock para fraccionar...

solo me queda preguntar en oesteaislante para ver si venden fraccionado. ¿alguien tiene idea si es asi?

otra duda que tengo, el terciario del trafo EI33/35 (Terciario: 4 + 4 espiras - 1 alambre AWG24 ) se puede usar calibre 29? ¿habria que darle mas espiras para complementar?

estoy haciendo la fuente chica, no la de 800.


----------



## ernestogn

Si , venden franccionado,  , la bobina es de  12Kg a mi me vendieron 1kg , pero no creo que tengan problemas en vender de a 100 gramos. 
Si te vas a ir hasta Aislantes oeste compra el alambre soldable te facilita un monton el armado.
---
*No *mas espiras en todo caso mas alambres en paralelo hasta lograr la sección requerida 
ojo con eso , Seccion no sumatoria de diametros.


----------



## fas0

los voy a llamar a ver que dicen, gracias por aclarar eso de NO mas espiras, sino mas alambres...

la pregunta sería... ¿como se calcula la cantidad? porque me da un poco de cosa comprar 100grs (si es que me venden) de calibre24 solo para una espira, ja.

ernestogn gracias nuevamente, saludos.


----------



## djwash

Yo medi la cantidad de alambre por espira, y lo multiplique por la cantidad de espiras que iba a hacer, eso me dio un minimo aproximado, me dio como un metro en ese caso pero arme 4 metros de alambre de litz, lo que me sobro lo guarde, no te preocupes por la cantidad, siempre que sobre esta bien, y con 100g de cada uno haces un monton...


----------



## seba5384

Aca les paso los datos que tengo para armar el trafo y el inductor de salida, ¿son correctos para la compacta 2.0? por que vi por ahí que al inductor de salida le daban 35 vueltas.
¿Y es necesario comprar el AWG24 por 8 vueltas? ¿no se puede usar el mismo AWG29?

Transformador Principal - Núcleo EI33 y similares:
--------------------------------------------------

- Primario: 26 espiras (13 + 13) - 6 alambres AWG29
- Secundario: 11 + 11 espiras - 8 alambres AWG29
- Terciario: 4 + 4 espiras - 1 alambre AWG24

Inductor de salida:
----------------------
Toroide de polvo de hierro - 40 + 40 espiras.
2 hilos de 8 alambres AWG29 trenzados.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Naders150

Puedo usar este transistor en reemplazo del bjt
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/410674/JSMC/3DD304X-O-C-N-B.html

?


----------



## pacotachuela

Excelente excelente, quiero la de 800W para el UCD, en arg el Kg de cobre esta $100 aproximadamente, yo compre hace dos dias, pueden buscar en las casas que hacen bobinado de motores... capaz en bs.as este mas barato, en entre rios lo consegui a ese precio.


----------



## fas0

eh no, en Buenos Aires está igual 100$ jaja... todos te quieren vender 1kg, algunos venden fraccionado, pero siempre lo mismo... no tienen el calibre que uno busca.

el lunes me fijo que pasa en Oeste Aislante y les cuento.


----------



## mnicolau

seba5384 dijo:


> Aca les paso los datos que tengo para armar el trafo y el inductor de salida, ¿son correctos para la compacta 2.0? por que vi por ahí que al inductor de salida le daban 35 vueltas.
> ¿Y es necesario comprar el AWG24 por 8 vueltas? ¿no se puede usar el mismo AWG29?



Hola seba, son correctos esos datos. Para el inductor de salida, con 25 espiras resulta suficiente. No hace falta que compres el AWG24, podés utilizar 2 o 3 AWG29 en paralelo.

Naders, están OK esos transistores.

Paco, en qué parte de Santa Fe estás? Capital? yo compraba en una casa a 1 cuadra de Unión, estaba algo de 60$ el KG de alambre (hace un año atrás).

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

Armandorf dijo:


> yo consegui 100g de 0,30 mm  a 8 pesos
> y 100g de 0,5mm a 10 pesos
> 
> el proveedor esta en la wiki del foro, no se si puedo escribirlo aca(reglas?)
> 
> 
> saludos



si se puede,por ejemplo podes decir algo asi
*''yo consegui 100g de 0,30 mm  a 8 pesos
y 100g de 0,5mm a 10 pesos en el proveedor tal que encontré en la lista de proveedores de la wiki del foro''*
luego cada uno se dirige a la wiki y saca la pagina o dirección


----------



## idem258

que tal, consegui estos diodos... creen que sirvan? son de 15 A 600V 
RHRP1560
en su datasheet ponen hyperfast

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/RH/RHRP1560.pdf


----------



## maton00

mejores diodos no podria haber
saludos!


----------



## idem258

maton00 dijo:


> mejores diodos no podria haber
> saludos!



Graaaaaaaaaaacias por tu respuesta... siempre es bueno un empujoncito... me salieron a poco mas de 1 USD cada uno (3 soles moneda local)


----------



## mnicolau

maton00 dijo:


> mejores diodos no podria haber
> saludos!



Tal cual... son como los MUR*1560*. Excelentes diodos y muy buen precio.

Saludos


----------



## maton00

enseguida voy y me hago de una docena de ellos, lo malo es que por aca casi nada es original
saludos


----------



## Naders150

Recomiendo no hacer calculos por sencillos que sean después de 2am nunca salen
40/27/12 a este le podre sacar siquiera 500w?

También tengo otro EI33/13/24  


Buenas si alguien ayuda antes de quemar algo. En el driver en ves de poner el tl494 puse s494, comparando los datasheets se ven iguales pero dije mejor pregunto.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/77513/AUK/S494.html


----------



## fas0

bueno ya analicé mi nucleo e16 y los puentes son los mismos... fue un alegron ver eso.

la clave para entender bien como identificar los pines está en el_ post 153_.

tengo una duda de ignorante, a la hora de colocar los jumpers entre los pads... ¿se hacen con alambres comunes o algún cable fino con vaina para que no se toquen entre si?


----------



## idem258

fas0 dijo:


> bueno ya analicé mi nucleo e16 y los puentes son los mismos... fue un alegron ver eso.
> 
> la clave para entender bien como identificar los pines está en el_ post 153_.
> 
> tengo una duda de ignorante, a la hora de colocar los jumpers entre los pads... ¿se hacen con alambres comunes o algún cable fino con vaina para que no se toquen entre si?



Buena pregunta... yo lo hice con alambres delgados de esos de cable UTP, lo hice recien anoche y no le saque su vaina, los soldé cuidando que no se derritan, es que acaso debemos hacerlo con algun cable en especial??


----------



## mnicolau

Naders, a ese núcleo le podés sacar 500[W] tranquilamente. Qué ayuda necesitás específicamente?

Fas0, hacé los puentes con el alambre que tengas a mano, siempre y cuando no hagan contacto entre sí. Yo suelo usar los recortes de los pines de los componentes.

Saludos


----------



## elbausa

despues de un tiempo alejado de estas fuentes decidi retomarla  estuve armando la version 2.0 y no me funciono y la deje tirada y ahora que decidi armar la fuente de ricardo y le puse el inductor que habia fabricado para la version 2.0 me pasava lo mismo era que el inductor estaba en corto lo cambie y la fuente arranco de una aun no la he provado del todo.


----------



## fas0

Gracias Mariano, veo como lo hago, si se tocan lo hago con cables con vainas.

elbausa, felicitaciones che... ponete unas fotos si podés. saludos.


----------



## angel36

Consulta Fuente de 800W:

Al momento de bobinar el trafo....tengo un pequeño problema...

Dice la hoja de datos:


primario: 12 espiras...( 6 + 6 )...16 alambres AWG29

Secundario: 5 + 5 espiras ...ambas a la ves...16 alambres AWG29

El tema es el siguiente, el alambre del primario.... es de 8 alambres AWG29 por rama así entre las dos ramas suman el total  los 16 alambres?....
o se hace un solo litz de 16 alambres y con eso se realizan las bobinas?

esto mismo aplica al secundario....

Espero sus comentarios ya que realice un alambre trenzando los 16 hilos de AWG29...... y por mas q intento solo entran un primario y el secundario en el  carrete  me quedo sin lugar para la otra mitad del secundario...

Mi núcleo es EE 39-17-13
el área del carrete es de 30mm de alto por 20mm de ancho poco menos quizás por el diámetro del platico

seguramente no puede sacar los 800W con este núcleo pero al menos pondría la fuente en marcha hasta conseguir el núcleo ideal propuesto.

gracias desde ya.... Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Angel, son 16 alambres en paralelo, tal cual lo hiciste vos. Pero... hay que dividir esos 16 alambres en 2 conjuntos de 8 y no hacerlo con un único manojo de 16 alambres, porque queda demasiado grueso y quita mucho espacio (ya lo comprobaste).

Trenzá 8 alambres y utilizá 2 de esos conjuntos en paralelo para bobinar cada devanado. Ahí va a entrar correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

Bien muchas gracias Mariano...
Hoy me pongo con el trafito a ver si pongo en marcha la fuente


----------



## seba5384

Hola, ¿es necesario aplicar las laminas de cobre con la cinta aisladora de alta temperatura? o ¿se puede no hacer eso? ¿que desventajas tiene?
¿Que se puede usar como capa aislante, dijeron cinta aisladora para alta temperatura, pero no se cual es ni la consigo?¿que otra cosa puedo usar?

Construcción del Trafo:
-----------------------

- Medio Primario entre "m" y "n".
- Capa de aislante con lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar, así no forma una espira), soldarla en "P".
- Secundario en paralelo (ambas ramas a la vez), una rama entre "q" y "r", la otra entre "r" y "s".
- Capa de aislante con lámina de cobre (no se debe cerrar, así no forma una espira), soldarla en "P".
- Medio Primario entre "n" y "o" (en el mismo sentido que se bobinó la mitad primaria anterior!!).
- Terciario en paralelo (ambas ramas a la vez), una rama entre "t" y "r", la otra entre "r" y "u".

 Muchisimas gracias, siempre hay alguien ayudando!


----------



## jllvmicrostar

no es estrictamente necesaria la lamina de cobre , esta lamina  ayuda a que las corrientes parasitas de foucault que produce la alta tension del primario se minimicen y que la capacitancia entre primario y secundario sea minima todo esto se traduce en menos calentamiento de transistores y nucleo , pero si pretendes trabajar con 300 o 400 KHZ te sujiero que si o si la coloques.

las comerciales de suministros para transformadores vende papel milar ( paple para transformador) de distintos grosores , ese es el ideal .

si quieres trabajas a 400 khz , me parece que el 4n35 no funciona.

saludos


----------



## seba5384

Gracias jllvmicrostar, no se a que frecuencia trabaja el trafo en el diseño de la "compacta 2.0".

Tambien averigue lo del papel milar, pero vendian de a rollos grandes y ademas necesitaba el barniz que le aplican y solo vendian en latas grandes. Por eso estaba buscando una alternativa a el papel milar. 

Si alguien hizo el trafo de la "compacta 2.0" con otro aislante que no sea "papel milar" + "barniz" por favor aviseme.
Muchas gracias por la explicacion! fue muy interesante! saludos


----------



## ernestogn

Cinta de empapelar (la que se usa para emapapelar autos para pintarlos)
Cinta de teflon( la de sellar cañerias de gas)

por donde vivis vos? en los negocios de calle parana al 200 te fraccionan cualquier medida....

por mi parte use cinta de empapelar con bastante exito.


----------



## el-rey-julien

también use cinta de empapelar,de esas que usan los pintores de coches


----------



## seba5384

Uhhh listo!!! mil gracias ernestogn y el-rey-julien. Voy a usar cinta de empapelar ( yo le digo cinta de pintor jajaja) pero ya se cual decis, esta-> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lo unico que me falta es la lamina de cobre, ¿saben si puede ser de aluminio? por que tengo papel aluminio de ese que se usa para cocinar, yo creo que la funcion la cumple, el problema es que el aluminio es menos conductor que el cobre :S.
Avisen si saben algo. Mil gracias de nuevo!!! siempre me estan ayudando TODOS!


----------



## el-rey-julien

compra en la bulonera ''papel españa''  y  cinta de empapelar


----------



## seba5384

Estuve averiguando y el papel españa ( el más económico) me lo cobran $35, después papel cobre (se vende en librerías) $29. Es mucha plata para gastar en algo no tan importante y que voy a usar muy poco de lo que me venden.

Estaba pensando... ¿el papel aluminio se podrá usar? es menos conductor que el cobre pero la funcion supongo que la va a cumplir. Creo que mnicolau me va a saber contestar.

Muchas gracias a todos, son re copados la verdad! un saludo!


----------



## el-rey-julien

el aluminio no podes soldarlo (al menos no fácilmente)y si probas con hojalata del .026 o .028 que es bastante delgado y se puede recortar con tijeritas y soldarlo con estaño


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Seba, cualquier conductor serviría, el tema es que necesitás conectar esa superficie a uno de los pines del carrete y para eso se suelda un alambre a la lámina de cobre. 

Si encontrás la forma de hacer buen contacto entre el pin y la lámina conductora que utilices, asunto resuelto.

Saludos


----------



## seba5384

Asunto resuelto! use papel aluminio plegado 2 veces para que no se rompa tan facil.
Para soldarlo raspe el papel con una lija y aplique flux y estaño. La soldadura quedo firme y medí con el tester y hay continuidad! así que buenísimo! Ya casi termino el trafo y voy a probar la placa. Espero que no me haya equivocado en nada.
¿Che si le di una vuelta menos en algun bobinado es muy grave? o ¿funciona igual?

Saludos!


----------



## angel36

bueno Mariano y gente del foro.....

Ya tiene vida propia mi fuente!!!!!!!.....jajajaj

en el post 1797 de este tema puse las fotos del armado y montaje

Ahora la fuente trabajando a 100Vcc (+-50Vcc)








Desde ya muchas gracias a todos los q forman el foro siempre hay alguien dispuesto a opinar o ayudar..
En especial a Mnicolau......

Siempre dispuesto a dar una mano.....los temas propuestos por el son garantía de que funcionan si o si....(la mejor prueba es que los armo yo !! jajaj y funcionan )

Sin despreciar mi desmerecer  los demás aportes q son en realidad muy buenos también...

En fin tenia pensado gastarme mas de $1000 arg en una fuente convencional de 800VA para un amplificador ...el trafo convencional nomas sale mas de 600$arg..... después diodos condensadores....en fin....
Haciendo la fuente de mariano no me gaste mas de 300$arg a eso sumale que lo haces vos.....(lo cual no tiene precio!!jaja)
Dudo que el trafito que conseguí pueda entregarme los 800wts ya q no es el núcleo indicado ..pero se asemeja bastante el que use yo es un EE39-17-15....


Bueno estoy feliz...jajaj los que no se animan hagan la prueba y no se van a arrepentir ....lo unico que le note a la fuente es que calientan un poco los irf ....no la probe con carga todavia  si vi que regula desde los 25vc en adelante subi hasta 100vcc por las dudas no segui pero le falta mas de un cuarto de recorrido al preset igual los cap que le puse en la salida son de 65vcc asi que por ahora asi esta muy bien la fuente.

Saludos.....y muchas gracias mariano!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro Ángel! Felicitaciones por ese armado 
Falta la prueba de fuego nomás... conectarle carga y que todo funcione OK.

Qué mosfets usaste?

PD: me parece bastante salado 300$ en la fuente. En qué gastaste tanto?

Saludos


----------



## seba5384

mnicolau, me acabo de dar cuenta que bobine el primario en sentido opuesto al secundario, pasa algo? y si le di una vuelta menos al secundario tambien pasa algo? ajajja soy un desastre!

Saludos!


----------



## angel36

use los irf450  y los diodos byv29 ahi nomas tenes mas de 100$ mas los capacitores placa los integrados otros 50$ 

ponele 250$ no recuerdo bien
....

Seba...
 si los dos primarios están en el mismo sentido y el secundario en opuesto esta bien  lo de las vueltas de mas....si no estas seguro bobina otra ves .....


----------



## seba5384

Listo! gracias angel36! te felicito por la fuente che, te quedo de 10.

cuando la pruebe comento como me fue, saludos!


----------



## mnicolau

Pero dónde comprás?

Mirá:

IRFP450 : 2.50 U$S + IVA

Los diodos están entre 4$ y 8$ cada uno, como el MUR840


EDIT: Ahh estás en San Juan, debés comprar ahí... no dije nada. Yo también tengo problemas con las compras acá en Sta Fe.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

yo ,me pregunte lo mismo ,y resulta que el* irf450* , esta 13 dolares +iva cada uno en ELko


----------



## angel36

si te asaltan.. además... venden cosas truchas en fin...los irf  $20 C/U los diodos por ahi  los integrados igual cada componente no salio menos de eso la próxima pido todo a bs as  incluido nucleo

Controlando el tema del calentamiento que mencionaba

tome la temperatura del al rde 4k7 x5wts 120º...!!! el tip...85º...el diodo uf4007que alimenta al 7815 igual algo mas de 100º....obvio q esto con la serie pero el 7815 estaba en menos de 60º .......sera q vino malo el tip50??
O quizás uno de los capacitores del primario....
obvio q dejo de funcionar  la fuente...los integrados de la placa de control ninguno pasaba los 60º


----------



## mnicolau

Esas temperaturas son porque no encendió correctamente la fuente y se sigue alimentando desde el circuito de arranque. Revisá la tensión en el regulador que alimenta la placa de control. Controlá el estado del TIP50.

En la alimentación de la placa de control deberías medir 15[V] clavados (la salida del regulador).

Saludos


----------



## fas0

Felicitaciones por la fuente angel! pero... que afano che :/


----------



## seba5384

che prendi la fuente y exploto el fusible. Por donde empiezo? :S


----------



## mnicolau

seba5384 dijo:


> che prendi la fuente y exploto el fusible. Por donde empiezo? :S



Tenés que empezar leyendo alguna página del thread aunque sea... Cada 5 páginas (o menos) está repetida la explicación de arrancar la fuente con una lámpara serie hasta asegurarse que todo funciona como corresponde, recién ahí se retira la serie.

Revisá todos los componentes, tanto el valor como el correcto estado de los mismos y subí fotos de las placas (de ambos lados y de buena calidad).


----------



## jab1

No es por hacer propaganda ni nada parecido, pero yo siempre compro en Elemon que tiene buenos precios y están publicados en la pagina y son los que figuran ahí, no como me paso con otros que en la pagina figura una cosa y cuando llamas te salen con otra, he comprado muchas veces y nunca ningún problema con nada. Con esto no descarto que haya otros lugares recomendables. Saludos.


----------



## seba5384

Bue aca les paso las fotos, me voy a poner a revisar a ver que puede llegar a ser.
Para mi es el driver por que fue el que me parece que largo olor. Ademos el driver lo tenia ya fuera de la placa de la fuente, entonces no pude corroborar los pines y lo coloque segun como dijo mnicolau que generalmente vienen. Puede ser que estuviera pinchado el driver o es raro que se pinche uno en una fuente ATX?

cualquier cosa les comento saludos!


----------



## fas0

si bueno, pero es obvio eso... algunos le dan importancia a su pagina y la mantienen actualizada con los precios, pero otros no.. y tienen precios que nada que ver despues. es cuestion de llamar y confirmar.


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola a todos,  les tengo una pregunta a los expertos, pues yo tengo mi fuente PWM con TL494 Pinchando de 2V a 24V Regulable con su protección y todo, pero resulta que hace poco compre un Osciloscopio y me di cuenta que la onda cuadrada  que genera el TL494 está bien  poro por  teoría la potencia se debe regular por el ancho del pulso, pero este no cambia y lo que hace es aumentar la amplitud del mismo y quizás por eso es que no me deje obtener otros voltajes a no ser el censado porque los otros con carga se caen a 0V mientras que el censado no cambia ni una milésima, el plano que utilice es de uno de los foros del sitio con pequeñas modificaciones… Que me recomiendan…desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## djwash

Esta dificil con esos nucleos, aparte no creo que sepas de que material son, que compuesto...

Estan buenos para una DC-DC, para esta es mejor que consigas el nucleo que debe ser y nuevo, en elemon por ejemplo, revisa el apartado de proveedores, son baratos.


----------



## jose savedra

Hola Mariano N .
como te va muy interesante tus trabajos, quisiera saber cuales son las formulas para fabricar el transformador de estas fuentes.

Gracias por tu colaboracion


----------



## fas0

todo está en el rar de la 1ra pagina, y se desarrolla a lo largo de las 94 paginas... hay que leer 

edit.

me respondieron el mail la gente de Oeste Aislante



> Podes llevar 0,250 kilos....
> 
> AWG 29 (0,30mm): $98,00 FINAL CADA KILO
> AWG 24 (0,50mm): $94,00 FINAL CADA KILO
> 
> Validez: hasta el 13/3/12



se puede comprar un poco y encima no te bajan la caña... soy feliz


----------



## seba5384

Yo compre la semana pasada 150 gr de AWG29 $20, el señor que me atendio me dijo que a partir de 100 gr venden. 
Le pedi autosoldable pero le pifio se ve, por que no se suelda para nada facil :S
Saludos!


----------



## ernestogn

seba5384 dijo:


> Yo compre la semana pasada 150 gr de AWG29 $20, el señor que me atendio me dijo que a partir de 100 gr venden.
> Le pedi autosoldable pero le pifio se ve, por que no se suelda para nada facil :S
> Saludos!


que soldador tenes?¿
tenes que tener como 370 grados para poder soldarla , con un soldador comun de 30 o 40w no llegas nunca!!. capas por eso te cuesta.


----------



## seba5384

jajaja claro tengo uno de 40W, lo que hacia era quemarle la punta al cable con un encendedor, mientras estaba caliente sacar la resina con un trapito, raspaba con una trincheta y después con decapante, estaño y el soldador en un ratito agarraba.


----------



## fas0

bueno pasaba para confirmar que... para desarmar un nucleo (E33/35, etc) hay que colocarlo en un recipiente con thinner y dejarlo ahi por 2 o 3 dias.

no lo podia creer, funciona de maravilla, lo puse el miercoles y hoy sabado lo fui a ver... se desarmaba sin problemas y sin romperse 

opté por está opcion porque, la otra, la de hervirlo en agua no me servia... no tenia ningun recipiente para hacerlo.

lo que si tenga cuidado a la hora de remover las patitas, siguen siendo fragiles... igual, no hay nada que ¨la gotita¨ no lo arregle.

*tengo una duda:* ¿se pueden reutilizar las laminas de cobre? a pesar de haber estado 3 dias en thinner.

saludos.


----------



## norazmi

thinner? no way..


----------



## ernestogn

me toco algun nucleo que despues de 1 semana en thinner no aflojo ni un poquito , pero si se desarmo al hacerlo hervir un ratito--


----------



## seba5384

yo lo hervi 20 minutos y despues salio re facil agarrandolo con un trapo y los dedos!


----------



## fas0

norazmi dijo:


> thinner? no way..



por? tiene algo de malo?


----------



## idem258

el nucleo se me desarmo haciendolo hervir solo 5 minutos... ahora, consegui otro nucleo mas grande lo hervi por 20 min y no se abria, se me rompio por un lado :'(
si lo pego con la gotita esa? normal funcionara?


----------



## djwash

fas0 dijo:


> por? tiene algo de malo?



Las laminas de cobre originales vienen esmaltadas igual que el alambre para bobinar, nada que no se solucione poniendo cinta de a ambos lados de la cinta de cobre, o capa de teflon, cinta cobre, y capa de teflon, bobinado y asi...


----------



## seba5384

ya encontre un error, cuando habia probado la fuente se me habia quemado el fusible y el 13007. Los cambie y revise la placa. Me di cuenta que se me habia pinchado un bobinado con las placas de cobre asi que rehice el trafo, ahora no le puse las placas. 
Cuando lo termine probe la placa y prendia!!! el problema ahora es que la salida de los 7815 y 7915 tiran +-11V :S y la salida general llega hasta casi a los 23V. 
Por que sera? que tensiones tengo que revisar? le tendre que dar algunas vueltas mas al trafo?

Ojala me puedan ayudar, saludos a todos!


----------



## angel36

Fuente de 800w

Sigo con el problema de calentamiento en algunos de los componentes de la alimentación terciaria.
En el devanado terciario en el diodo UF4007 tengo 13.5 v (con la placa puesta en la serie asi que supongo q los valores están alrededor de los 17v sin la serie) lo cual no estaría del todo mal por ende a la salida del 7815 tengo algo de 12v mas o menos..... y unos 13v si mido en el diodo 1n4148 supongo q del zener que esta mas atrás...

En esta ocasión no presenta calor excesivo la r de 4K7 ni el tip 50 medidos con termómetro algo mas de 50ºc ambos componentes  lo que si levanta mucha temperatura es el diodo UF4007 al punto de levantar la pista que lo asocia con el devanado del terciario.
estuve leyendo el tema y creo q a nadie le paso esto ..osea las tenciones estan dentro de lo esperado....las temperaturas de los componentes asociados al terciario ya corregidas por lo tanto la placa se alimenta desde el terciario .... pero porque levanta tanta temperatura el diodo? es excesivo la parte del secundario esta perfecta, bien simétrica en +-50vcc  los transistores fríos  los integrados con una temperatura que ronda los 40ºc....

Sera que algo esta mal en el terciario (dos vueltas) un alambre de menos de 1mm... debería hacerlo mas fino y con un litz de ..digamos dos cables AWG29? 
leí mas atrás que no importa el sentido del terciario con respecto al primario o el secundario.

no se que puede causar ese calentamiento??

cualquier opinión es valida. 

saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola *Angel* no puedo encontrar el diagrama de la fuente que estas armando, pero te tiro este dato haber si te sirve el diodo UF4007 lo e visto como corrector no como restificador y si esta como tal se usa en puente (4 diodos) si bien se sabe que es rapido es solo para un ancho de pulso si este pulso pasa el mismo comienza a calentarse me a pasado que en frecuencia de 30K con un ancho de pulso de 40% me alla dejado a pie... te lo comento como experiencia de revisar y reparar fuente 

Ejemplo: el UF4007 trabaja como alimentación de un flyback a la etapa vídeo que como podrás ver es muy poca corriente como mayor tensión y el pulso es invertido y corto...

saludo


----------



## seba5384

hola! acabo de medir con el tester en AD y en DC el bobinado primario del trafo principal ( entre M y O) y me da 0v :S que habra mal? tambien me da 0v entre M y N y entre N y O.

El trafo hace un zumbidito, cada tanto mido la salida de los 7812 7815 y me dan 0v y aveces el zumbido pega un saltito y aparecen 2v :S no entiendo que sera!

Saludos!


----------



## maton00

por ahi en los componentes cercanos de los 13007 o directamente los 13007
pueden estar quemados o de valor distinto(a veces pasa) checa el capacitor de 1uf y el puente de diodos por ahi me huele.
saludos


----------



## angel36

Solucionado el problema que expuse anteriormente....

Al parecer una vuelta de mas o de menos en los bobinados del trafo.


Temperaturas dentro de lo esperado... regulación bien simétrica.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

seguramente la fuente no estaba oscilando a su frecuencia y por eso calentaba el diodo rápido ,el diodo quedaría lento



entonces que conste la advertencia para futuros armadores de la fuente  *''' si el transformador esta mal armado,el diodo uf4007 calienta''*


----------



## idem258

tengo una duda.... de que tamaño deberia quedar el bobinado ya hecho???
por que la verdad a mi me ha quedado no muy lleno que digamos.... ojo, estoy haciendo la fuente 1.0


----------



## angel36

idem258


la versión 1.0   no que esa estaba actualizada?

no veo al menos yo que hayas formado el "alambre o hilo de litz" 

pero si lo hiciste ..y seguiste al pie de la letra las instrucciones de armado del bobinado debería estar  bien


----------



## idem258

angel36 dijo:


> idem258
> 
> 
> la versión 1.0   no que esa estaba actualizada?
> 
> no veo al menos yo que hayas formado el "alambre o hilo de litz"
> 
> pero si lo hiciste ..y seguiste al pie de la letra las instrucciones de armado del bobinado debería estar  bien



ah, lo que pasa es que por equivocacion hice y compre los componentes para la ver. 1.0 en confusion a la 2.0 y si esta hecho el alambre de litz segun lo que esta en el txt y este bobinado final es las 6 espiras que pide y lo hice con un solo hilo...


----------



## angel36

no deberías de tener problemas entonces  a probar nomas que con suerte sale andando =)

Saludos!


----------



## idem258

jajajja.. que la fuerza me acompañe... nada mas falta el inductor de salida... ah, una ultima consulta... se usa un toroide comun y silvestre de los que vienen en las fuentes no?
Si, ese que mide aprox:
Diametro exterto:23mm
Diametro interno: 13mm

de esos tengo un monton
ahhhhhhhhh! y el integrado... solo tengo varios S494, normal?
encontre del otro codigo del integrado en la fuente de mi pc de 500W


----------



## jose savedra

Caballeros: les comento que mi compacta 2.0 ya me arranco, le hice unas modificaciones y listo.
la Resistencia que limita el voltaje del tl494 la cual es de 6.8k se la cambie por 68k y las resistencias de los led que indican voltaje de salida que son de 4.7k ha 1 watio las coloque de 6.8k. Con estos me da un voltaje de 56 + 56 y si lo quieren mas alto unos 75 + 75 coloquen la R de 100k hice la prueba y me resulto todo esta ha consideración de ustedes.

Gracias MNicolau por este gran aporte Dios te bendiga.


----------



## Naders150

Le bajaste la frecuencia a la fuente, puede que te de el voltaje pero no suficiente potencia dejala en 6.8k  y revisa el transformador


----------



## Naders150

Me encontré una tarjeta con un transformador bien grande es un TDK EE 56/28/21 dice PC40  creo que es el material. En la misma tarjeta hay capacitores de 250v/1000uf  6 de ellos  ademas de un poco de mosfets jejeje inductores gigantes, me voy a divertir pero ams adelante

Salio un poco costosa la tarjeta, pero no importa me gaste 30mil pesos colombianos mas o menos 15$US

Próximamente cuando aprenda bien del tema voy hacer un SMPS gigante 

Avances:
-Mini IR2153: terminada con resultados sorprendentes
-Compacta 2.0: no me pasa de 36v 
-800w: pendiente por construir


----------



## idem258

mnicolau dijo:


> Hace un rato corregí ese esquema, este el correcto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 68158
> 
> Armando, a los 16 alambres AWG29 lo dividí en 2 hilos de 8 alambres trenzados cada uno, y se bobinan ambos en paralelo. Si trenzás un único de 16 alambres va a quedar muy grueso, como en tu caso.
> 
> Saludos



Esto vale para cualquiera de las fuentes verdad?


----------



## mnicolau

idem258 dijo:


> Esto vale para cualquiera de las fuentes verdad?



Así es...

Naders, la compacta no te pasa de 36[V], modificaste la cantidad de espiras de los bobinados? Si no fue así, modificá la realimentación y vas a poder aumentarla.

José, supongo que la R que cambiaste es la de realimentación. Es una de las cosas que hay que modificar si se desea mayor tensión de salida, así que está OK.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

idem 258

El formato físico del inductor, la manera de bobinar, y la forma de conectar en "contra fase" es valida para las diferentes versiones.
Solo tenes que prestar atención al detalle de sección de alambre y cantidad de vueltas.

Saludos.


edit: me gano mariano...jajaj


----------



## mnicolau

angel36 dijo:


> edit: me gano mariano...jajaj



Igualmente fue demasiado concreta mi respuesta


----------



## Naders150

Si se modifico la cantidad de espiras del bobinado, lo raro es esto calcule el nucleo EI40 y lo monte con 18 y 18 en el primario y 11+11 en el secundario y me dio 38v hasta ahi normal, entonces desarme el nucleo y le agregue mas espiras al secundario quedo con 17+17 después arme entusiasmado y me dieron los mismo 38v


----------



## mnicolau

Entonces cambiá la R de 6k8 en serie con el preset, aumentale el valor y deberías poder subir la tensión de salida.

O reducí a la mitad la otra R de 6k8 (entre pin 1 y GND).


----------



## jose savedra

nader150 te lo dije que la r que hay que modificar era la de la retroalimentacion así que estamos pendientes
con la de 800 watios manos ha la obra.

con respecto ha MNicolau que es el master en esto de manera muy grata te felicito por tu aporte.
DIOS TE BENDIGA.



NADER150.  Las siguientes modificaciones dan buen resultado: R de la retroalimentacion déjala de 6.8k
R entre pin 1 del TL494 ha GND cámbiala por 3k3 y RT cambiala por 10k 
el voltaje que tengo es de 70 + 70


----------



## alquimia

Perfecto genial aporte, he estado leyendo el post y arme la fuente felicitaciones a mnicolau por las fuentes , son estupendas trabajan muy bien.

jose savedra... crees que sea conveniente? bajar la frecuencia de la fuente?, pienso que asi trabaja perfecto, mas bien seria controlar las resistencias del divisor de tension que van a la entrada del amplificador de error.

buen dia saludos¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## jose savedra

Alquimia. lo que pasa es que si aumentas el voltaje con esa frecuencia se te calentaran los transistores mje 13007 hasta el punto que se te quemaran. ya me paso ese caso. con la resistencia de 10k bajo un poco la frecuencia y los transistores trabajan de maravilla.


----------



## Naders150

Estoy deacuerdo con Alquimia no deberias bajar la frecuencia de trabajo de la fuente


----------



## jose savedra

Alquimia. coloque la frecuencia en su lugar y se calientan los transistores hasta el punto que el disipador quema al tocarlo.:enfadado:


----------



## alquimia

jose savedra... mmm deveria de funcionar perfecto, ai que verificar el trafo, por que si bajas la frecuencia deverias tambien recalcular el transformador para dicha frecuencia, no deveria de calentar. igual fijate en los calculos no vaya aver algun problema por alli.. .. saludos.. suerte¡¡¡¡


----------



## idem258

que hay de nuevo viejos... aca estoy otra vez con mi fuente terminada y con algun problemilla... la fuente solo me da 12 V entre + y - ; entre  0 y cualquier rama me da 6v, puede ser que el transformador este mal hecho? pero estoy seguro que lo arme segun los parametros indicados y fui umy pero muy cuidadoso...

use un S494 de una fuente que encontre... los pines de la tarjetita lo coloque tomando como pin uno el que esta hacia los MJE, entonces al final, me sobra un pin libre(el que esta junto al cap 103)

Gracias!

Ap, en los pines de los reguladores me bota 8 V

Algo mas, no calienta nada, no huele mal nada, el transformador hace una especie de zumbidito pero no calienta ni nada, cuando muevo el preset en horario, baja el zumbido pero no varia nada...

Y... estoy haciendo la compacta 1.0


----------



## seba5384

maton00 dijo:


> por ahi en los componentes cercanos de los 13007 o directamente los 13007
> pueden estar quemados o de valor distinto(a veces pasa) checa el capacitor de 1uf y el puente de diodos por ahi me huele.
> saludos



Gracias maton00, acabo de medir el puente de diodos, el capa de 1uf, los 13007, los diodos, las resistencias y todo esta bien. Medí los diodos de la placa de control también y están bien:s

Tengo 125v en cada capa de 330uf, pero no le llegan los 15v al TL494. Cuando la prendo y mido a la entrada del 7815 el tester me tira 3.8v y despues va callendo hasta 0v. ¿Puede ser el driver que se haya quemado? ¿como me puedo dar cuenta?

La verdad ya no se que mas revisar, ya casi me leí 40 paginas del post y no encuentro nada que pueda orientar. Si alguien me puede tirar algunas tensiones que verificar me seria de gran ayuda. 

Muchas gracias, saludos!!!

Los 13007 son los que estan conmutando todo el tiempo, no?


----------



## alquimia

hola seba5384 que tal ...

ya mediste el voltaje que sale de los reguladores del terciario?...
el positivo va a la placa de control y deben ser 15vdc.
igual prueba con una fuente externa de 15 o 12 volts para ver si te trabaja el transformador, el problema puede estar por alli saludos¡¡¡..



o perdón ya habías medido ..jajaja, prueba con la fuente externa para ver si te trabaja, y si es asi probablemente es problema del terciario saludos¡¡¡.


----------



## seba5384

gracias alquimia  que hago? le pongo los 15v a la salida del 7815 y despues enchufo la placa a 220?


----------



## alquimia

te recomiendo desoldes el anodo del diodo protector que va ala placa de control, este sale del regulador de 15vcd positivo y alli le alimentes los 15 o 12v de prueba, recuerda mezclar las tierras de la fuente externa con la tierra de la half-bridge, primero alimenta con la externa luego enchufa la fuente... usa la proteccion con foco en serie por cualquier cosa.

saludos¡¡¡


----------



## jose savedra

le comento que prendi mi compacta sin darme cuenta que el drivers no estaba puesto y cataplum
:cabezon:


----------



## seba5384

alquimia!, probe lo que me dijiste, ahora hay 4.6v en la entrada del 7815 y hay 2.55v en la salida principal. Los 13007 siguen calentando, al tocarlos queman. Algo que note es que el zumbido agudo del driver que antes se escuchaba, ahora es casi imperceptible.

Entonces el trafo decis que no es? que mas puedo medir?

Muchisimas gracias alquimia me sirve muchiiisimo lo que me recomendas!

Saludos!


----------



## jose savedra

seba5384. revisa el e16 el transformador pequeño. sacalo de la placa y comienza ha medir las patas:
el primario te mide en las ters puntas asi muestra que esta bueno.
el secundario, busca la patilla en donde llegan todos los cables y mide desde ahi te tienen que medir tes patillas con respecto ha esa y las otras dos miden entre si.
espero me hallas entendido.


----------



## seba5384

jose savedra, eso ya lo hice y estaban bien, es más cambie el driver por otro, pero tampoco funciono :s 
Se te ocurre alguna otra cosa que pueda ser?

Muchas gracias por el consejo igualmente


----------



## alquimia

seba5384....entonces probaste conectandole una fuente externa al tl494?..
le llegan los 15v, despues del diodo?,
el tl494 estara funcionando bien?, ya probaste con otro?.



ai que verificar los 2 transistores de la placa de control. . saludos¡¡¡¡


----------



## ernestogn

seba5384 dijo:


> jose savedra, eso ya lo hice y estaban bien, es más cambie el driver por otro, pero tampoco funciono :s
> Se te ocurre alguna otra cosa que pueda ser?
> 
> Muchas gracias por el consejo igualmente



Revistaste *al menos 300 veces* la coneccion del driver?
esa parte me complico la vida muchisimo


----------



## seba5384

ernestogn, si la revise y no hay nada :S gracias igual

alquimia, cambie los c945 y el tl494, la fui a prender y ahora no arranca y la lampara queda al 100% prendida 

Aclaro que la primera vez que la fui la prendí me di cuenta que no le estaban llegando los 15v a tl494 por que por esas suertes de la vida se me había cortado el cable de la alimentación de la fuente. Lo arregle y siguió prendiendo la lampara.
Lo primero que pensé: "que gil! por no llegarle los 15v queme algo!" pero después pensaba y dije: "para! si antes cuando no la alimentaba con la fuente externa nunca paso nada! y no le llegan ni de suerte 15v al tl494!"
Así que capas algo de lo que cambie estaba mal y ahora si esta saliendo a la luz el real problema, pero... cual es? jajaja

medi los 13007 y estan sanos, por ahora no encuentro que podra ser. La tension de los capas es de 2v! :S antes era de 150v

Muchas gracias por la buena onda la verdad que no se que haría sin ustedes!


----------



## alquimia

seba5384... lo que pasa es que la placa de control no esta poniendo a trabajar los transistores, entra en corto, por eso te prende a full la lampara, si quieres probar, quita la placa de control, conecta y desconecta rapido la fuente y veras que prende a full,  ahora si le llega un poco de voltaje a la placa igualmente trabaja pero no trabaja bien por eso el poco voltaje en la salida, seria revisar minusiosamenta la placa de control en busca de una posible pista rota o algun falso contacto. revisa toda la placa de nuevo el funcionamiento de tu nuevo tl. y que esten los componentes bien. saludos¡¡¡.


----------



## Naders150

Compadre revisa el inductor de salida y los rectificadores, eso me dio muchos doleres de cabeza y simplemente era el inductor en corto y los rectificadores es dificil medirlos en la placa, bajalos y midelos.

Ahora paso a compartirle un video de prueba con mi compañero Jose Saavedra y yo probando la smps compacta 2.0






El bajo no se escucha ya que se grabo con un celular, pero cada que suena retumba todo el taller

Informacion:
SMPS Compacta 2.0

Diseño: Mariano Nicolau

Construcion: Jose Saavedra y Andres Lopez

Nucleo EI40

Amplificador estereo Zener 8 transistores smps

Carga: 8 ohms en cada canal

Canal 1: 1 bajo 400wrms Caja Cubo 12
Canal 2: 16 parlantes 20w c/u serie paralelo total 8ohm


----------



## fas0

la cara de felicidad que tiene el tipo jaja..

me encantó el parlante... tenia como 20 jajaa, muy bueno. no le pusieron disipador a los diodos?


----------



## jose savedra

compadre esos diodos ni se entibian, parecen el osico de un perro mas frios que el polo norte, jajajaja


----------



## idem258

jajaja...
a todo esto... entonces mi problema puede ser el transformador tambien??


----------



## jose savedra

idem258. Nosotros, mi compañero nader150 y yo nos partimos el coco haciendo el transformador hasta que dimos.
No te desesperes simplemente ponle tiempo ha las cosas y empeño. Animo que se que tu puedes.


----------



## fas0

jose, tal vez lo dijiste pero no lo lei.. que diodos usaste?


----------



## idem258

ap.. ok... entonces si es el transformador... u.u
revisare mis fallas... fuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## jose savedra

fas0. los diodos que utilizamos son YG902C2. y otra cosa todos los diodos de la placa colocalos FR107


----------



## fas0

gracias jose, medio dificil por acá conseguir esos yg902... voy a probar con los que consegui, diodos MUR1660 http://www.sirectifier.com/datasheet/Ultra Fast Recovery Diodes/MUR1660CT.pdf

con respecto los diodos puse todos FR107, excepto 1 que es 1n4007. 

saludos.


----------



## idem258

bueno, por ahora tengo quec ambiar un MJE, ya que al conectarlo no me di cuenta que no estaba la tarjeta vertical y luego salio humo y una chispa... y murio el MJE u yna resistencia que va junto T_T


----------



## Heiliger

la smps 2.0 me puede aguantar este amp ? esto http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TDA7294...719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c629c3e27


----------



## Naders150

Si lo aguanta relajada

Esta muy barato ese amplificador ufff y creo que hasta te sirven los electroliticos de la fuente

Miren otros articulos del vendedor

http://www.ebay.com/itm/L25D-250W-2...ltDomain_0&hash=item2ebc12dcf7#ht_5976wt_1037

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-68W-Wat...ltDomain_0&hash=item2c629c3cee#ht_5892wt_1270

Exelente si pides algo me avisas a ver si te llega compro de todo y dejo de hacer amplificadores jejeje


----------



## mnicolau

Naders150 dijo:


> Ahora paso a compartirle un video de prueba con mi compañero Jose Saavedra y yo probando la smps compacta 2.0



Excelente compañeros! Felicitaciones a ambos 

Tienen 3 SMPS montadas, un lujo...

Si no vi mal utilizaron sólo una pareja de capacitores a la salida de la fuente que están probando. Es muy recomendable que utilicen varios en paralelo de menor capacidad por el tema de la ESR (a menos que sean capacitores de baja ESR).

Las lecturas del multímetro indican caídas de hasta 10% en la rama positiva que se está realimentando. Es un valor algo alto, la rama negativa cómo se comporta? Una prueba que podrían hacer es utilizar inductores individuales para cada rama (aunque la teoría indica que es preferible bobinarlos juntos en el mismo núcleo).

PD: increíble que por sólo 17 U$S te lleves esa placa 2.1 
Aún pagando los 20 U$S de envío resulta barato.

Saludos


----------



## seba5384

Como sospechaba el problema esta en el trafo principal :S, lo desoldé, alimente la placa de control con 15v y ahora arranca ( la lampara prende con todo medio segundo y se apaga) y la placa funciona como debería.

Ahora que me acuerdo lo que me paso fue que cuando estaba haciendo el secundario ambos secundarios se tocaban (medí continuidad con el tester). Entonces los desarme y lo volví a arma y después de ahí no se tocaron mas. Me había pasado la primera vez que arme el trafo que cuando media con una punta del tester en la punta estañada del cable y con la otra iba recorriendo el cable ( que no debería dar continuidad por que esta esmaltado) en 2 o 3 puntos daba continuidad ( puntos muy chiquitos ). Los cables los trenze con un CD y un motorcito que giraba y los tranzaba, no se por que se pinchan los bobinados. tengo una bronca! no se que ser, ya es la segunda vez que me pasa. ¿ Estará malo el cable? 

Pensaba que capas me conviene trenzarlos y después esmaltarlos para evitar definitivamente que este pinchado por algún lado. ¿Con que se les ocurre que pueda esmaltarlo? ¿con flux no, no?


----------



## mnicolau

Si desoldaste y sacaste el trafo de la placa, al medir los secundarios NO debería haber continuidad (entre una rama y otra). Si la medición la hacés con el trafo soldado en la placa, ahí sí debería haber.

Ambas mitades del primario están bobinadas en el mismo sentido no? Y los del secundario también deben respetar el sentido, eso se hace soldando correctamente los extremos en los pads que indico en el txt.

Saludos


----------



## jose savedra

seba5384. Compadre te recomiendo que coloques alambre nuevo porque por la *frecuencia* que maneja la fuente puede ser peligroso que ese alambre este picado, te puede producir un salto de chispa y adios fuente.


----------



## seba5384

si si mnicolau, bobine absolutamente todos los bobinados en el mismo sentido para no tener problemas.
Mi problema es que cuando termino de trenzar los alambres, estaño las puntas y mido continuidad me da que tiene pequeñas fugas el alambre (todo esto antes de bobinarlos en el trafo). 
Lo mido de la siguiente manera: 
pongo el tester para medir continuidad, despues pongo una punta del tester en un extremo del cable y la otra la voy rozando al alambre trenzado hasta llegar al extremo opuesto y me da que en algunos puntos intermedios hay continuidad! :S me pasa en casi todos los alambres que trenze. No se que hacer la verdad, mas detalladamente me fije y en la mayoria de los casos es un solo filamento el que esta pinchado.

Es ya la segunda vez que armo el trafo :S la primera vez por esas pinchadura me hizo contacto con las placas que iban a masa y exploto el fusible con un 13007. La segunda vez no le puse las placas.


----------



## jose savedra

seba5384 dijo:


> si si mnicolau, bobine absolutamente todos los bobinados en el mismo sentido para no tener problemas.
> Mi problema es que cuando termino de trenzar los alambres, estaño las puntas y mido continuidad me da que tiene pequeñas fugas el alambre (todo esto antes de bobinarlos en el trafo).
> Lo mido de la siguiente manera:
> pongo el tester para medir continuidad, despues pongo una punta del tester en un extremo del cable y la otra la voy rozando al alambre trenzado hasta llegar al extremo opuesto y me da que en algunos puntos intermedios hay continuidad! :S me pasa en casi todos los alambres que trenze. No se que hacer la verdad, mas detalladamente me fije y en la mayoria de los casos es un solo filamento el que esta pinchado.
> 
> Es ya la segunda vez que armo el trafo :S la primera vez por esas pinchadura me hizo contacto con las placas que iban a masa y exploto el fusible con un 13007. La segunda vez no le puse las placas.



compadre bobine el transformador de nuevo pero con alambre de primera no trates de arreglar ese porque te va ha saltar chispa por la frecuencia.
Suerte


----------



## seba5384

si si, no voy a usar los alambres pinchados, eso esta seguro, pero que sera? sera que cuando lo trenzo se pincha o sera malo el alambre? (lo compre en oeste aislantes)
me sobra todavía y estoy bastante lejos de donde lo compre.


----------



## jose savedra

seba5384 dijo:


> si si, no voy a usar los alambres pinchados, eso esta seguro, pero que sera? sera que cuando lo trenzo se pincha o sera malo el alambre? (lo compre en oeste aislantes)
> me sobra todavía y estoy bastante lejos de donde lo compre.



Ojo al trenzarlos de pronto los estas dejando demaciado apretado y por eso es que el barniz sede y se quiebra, ves tocandolos que el te indica hasta cuando lo puedes trensar.


----------



## seba5384

gracias jose!  recién me puse a probar y con solo rasparlo una pasada con el cutter ya se sale el barniz :S
Capas es por que compre autosoldante y es mas flojo el barniz o quizá por que es un alambre muy fino.
Cambiara mucho si se hace con un alambre más grueso? o capas pruebe con no comprar autosoldante.
Bueno muchas gracias por la buena onda eh!  despues voy a ver que hago. Saludos!


----------



## jose savedra

Mi compañero naders150 y yo vamos con todo con smps de 800 watios. Dentro de algunos dias la estaremos terminando, al igual que la compacta subiremos video de prueba. 

HAZ EL BIEN Y NO MIRES A QUIEN .


----------



## fas0

bueno al final pude ir a Oeste Aislante, se me caia la baba en ese lugar... me moria por revisar cada uno de los cajones que tenian ahi, parecia un nene en una jugueteria.. quería todo jajaja.

me vendieron todo fraccionado por suerte, lo que si... me cobraron los carreteles, pero bueno, no me quejo.

me vendieron este alambre de esta empresa http://www.imsa.com.ar/HTML/edflex.html

AWG24 100grs me salió $9.38 (2.16u$). AWG29 200grs  $9.80 (2.26u$)

en estos dias empiezo a preparar el trafo, veremos que pasa.


----------



## seba5384

Estaba pensando, para hacer el transformador, una vuelta o espira tiene que ser si o si cerrada completamente o puede ser como la de la foto?
Por que yo cada vez que termino la ultima espira del bobinado nunca me termina justo en el punto en que empezó, me queda como en la foto, esta bien así?


----------



## Armandorf

yo los hacia asifoto, verde)antes de quedarme corto los pasaba apenas


----------



## seba5384

gracias armandorf  

Bueno finalmente pude hacer andar la fuente  estoy felizzzz!!!
La estoy probando con una lampara de 40W en serie.
El problema era el transformador principal que tenia pinchados algunos bobinados.
Lo que noto ahora es que los diodos MUR860 calientan mucho, están con un disipador de ATX.
¿Que puedo revisar? No hay carga a la salida.

Muchisimas gracias a todos los que me ayudaron a que me funcionara!!!


----------



## fas0

seba, de donde sacaste el inductor de entrada?.. te quedó muy buena la fuente, saludos.


----------



## seba5384

gracias fas0! lo saque de la fuente de una impresora.


----------



## el-rey-julien

cual impresora ay muchas marcas¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡es bueno tener el dato justo para los compañeros que lean esto
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## seba5384

:S era una epson, pero no se que modelo... tenia la placa guardada, hace rato que la desarme. Era un modelo viejo.
Igualmente el otro día fui a comprar a electrónica liniers y me pareció haber visto que tenían, pero no estoy seguro.

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

se agradece el dato 
saludos


----------



## seba5384

Bueno sigo teniendo un pequeño problema, se me había quemado un diodo rápido de los de 8A (MUR860) entonces los saque todos y de paso probé la fuente. Sin los diodos prendía joya, salían los 15v de los 78XX y todo muy lindo, pero cuando reemplace el diodo quemado y puse todos los diodos devuelta otra vez empieza a andar mal :S salen 3v del 7815 y 4v en la salida principal.
Pensaba que capas el toroide estaba mal puesto o los diodos pero no, los led's prenden pero la fuente no funciona bien, que podra ser?
Se puede sacar el toroide y puentear esas patas para ver como anda?
Saludos!

PD: les dejo una foto del toroide a ver si va asi, igual yo pensaba, como la corriente en una rama es positiva y en la otra es negativa, no deberían ir los bobinados puestos igual? por que en una la corriente va de +V a GND y en la otra va de GND a -V? osea se estarían cancelando los flujos magnéticos en el toroide.


----------



## el-rey-julien

según lo que le paso a angel36 ,se calentaba el diodo no llego a quemarse y tenia todas las tensiones correctas,todo era porque estaba mal bobinado el transformador,s*egún mi teoría y no se si es la correcta*,cuando calienta un diodo rápido son dos cosas
1- diodo no es tan rápido (o la fuente esta oscilando a mayor frecuencia de lo calculado para el diodo)
2-exceso de consumo


----------



## ernestogn

no sera otro diodo no quemado pero sin en corto, 
da vuelta un lado del toroide , tal ves no esta en contrafase
revisa los capacitores de salida, ,,,
cuanto te mide en la salida principal ,


----------



## seba5384

a que te referis con mal bobinado rey julien? a que estan mal los sentido de los bobinados o a que hay algo que estoy haciendo que no se debe hacer a la hora de hacer un transformador?
Edite el anterior comentario...

Muchas gracias por la data!


----------



## el-rey-julien

angel36 dijo:


> *Solucionado el problema que expuse anteriormente....
> 
> Al parecer una vuelta de mas o de menos en los bobinados del trafo.
> *
> 
> Temperaturas dentro de lo esperado... regulación bien simétrica.
> 
> Saludos!


aca esta citado ,si buscas mas mensajes de el en este mismo temas por ay te da mas pistas



angel36 dijo:


> Fuente de 800w
> 
> Sigo con el problema de calentamiento en algunos de los componentes de la alimentación terciaria.
> En el devanado terciario en el diodo UF4007 tengo 13.5 v (con la placa puesta en la serie asi que supongo q los valores están alrededor de los 17v sin la serie) lo cual no estaría del todo mal por ende a la salida del 7815 tengo algo de 12v mas o menos..... y unos 13v si mido en el diodo 1n4148 supongo q del zener que esta mas atrás...
> 
> En esta ocasión no presenta calor excesivo la r de 4K7 ni el tip 50 medidos con termómetro algo mas de 50ºc *ambos componentes  lo que si levanta mucha temperatura es el diodo UF4007 al punto de levantar la pista que lo asocia con el devanado del terciario.*
> estuve leyendo el tema y creo q a nadie le paso esto ..osea las tenciones estan dentro de lo esperado....las temperaturas de los componentes asociados al terciario ya corregidas por lo tanto la placa se alimenta desde el terciario .... pero porque levanta tanta temperatura el diodo? es excesivo la parte del secundario esta perfecta, bien simétrica en +-50vcc  los transistores fríos  los integrados con una temperatura que ronda los 40ºc....
> 
> Sera que algo esta mal en el terciario (dos vueltas) un alambre de menos de 1mm... debería hacerlo mas fino y con un litz de ..digamos dos cables AWG29?
> leí mas atrás que no importa el sentido del terciario con respecto al primario o el secundario.
> 
> no se que puede causar ese calentamiento??
> 
> cualquier opinión es valida.
> 
> saludos.



aca esta el problema original de angel


----------



## fas0

seba5384. lo del toroide está bien, si los diodos rapidos fueron cambiados y están bien.. entonces debe ser el trafo que tiene algo malo.

no hay que descartar que los diodos mur sean falsos, ojo ahi. a mi me quisieron vender mur880 con el logo de motorola, y segun lei... motorola no usa su logo en componentes.







mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Angel, son 16 alambres en paralelo, tal cual lo hiciste vos. Pero... hay que dividir esos 16 alambres en 2 conjuntos de 8 y no hacerlo con un único manojo de 16 alambres, porque queda demasiado grueso y quita mucho espacio (ya lo comprobaste).
> 
> Trenzá 8 alambres y utilizá 2 de esos conjuntos en paralelo para bobinar cada devanado. Ahí va a entrar correctamente.
> 
> Saludos




a mi me gustaría saber si eso aplica también a la compacta, con nucleo E33/35.

- Primario: 26 espiras (13 + 13) - 6 alambres AWG29 <- *hay que usar directamente los 6 para cada rama o... 3 y 3 para cada devanado del primario?*
- Secundario: 11 + 11 espiras - 8 alambres AWG29  <- lo mismo que arriba.

saludos.


----------



## seba5384

claro rey julien pero a mi no me calienta ese diodo, me calientan los MUR860, los que hacen de puente de diodos para la salida del secundario. Si los saco la fuente prende bien y tiene los +-15V ahora cuando los coloco todo empieza a andar mal :S
Leiste lo que puse del toroide? sera asi como digo?



El trafo son 6 alambres trenzados para cada rama y lo mismo en el secundario (no son 3+3 alambres)
El inductor esta en el comentario #1819 en respuesta al #1815

Me voy a fijar que no sean truchos los MUR860 (tienen el simbolo de ON) en donde los compre (electrónica liniers) una vez compre unos MJ15004 y eran truchos asi que no me extrañaría que estos también lo fueran.

Saludos!



gracias fas0 comfirmadisimo!!! LOS MUR860 SON RE TRUCHOS! y me los vendieron en electrónica liniers, lo dejo de dato para que sepan los que vayan a armar la fuente no compren los MUR860 ahi por que son truchisimos.
Probe sacando todos los diodos y puse un diodo solo (F16C20 diodo doble de una ATX) como rectificador de media onda de la parte positiva y funciono genial y ni se calento, lo cambie y puse un MUR860 y se empezo a calentar una banda! asi que seguro son re truchos, voy a ver de comprar en otro lado estos diodos.

Mil gracias fas0! me salvaste


----------



## jose savedra

Nicolau o alguin que pueda ayudar.

una pregunta. porque la fuente demora para arrancar, se conecta y arranca en 12 voltios sigue suviendo y de pronto se va al voltaje que tengo que son 70 + 70.

Que esta sucediendo?
gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## el-rey-julien

creo fas0 que ya lo explico bien


----------



## seba5384

rey julien estuve buscan y no veo donde fas0 explica la duda de jose savedra! igual yo creo que es por que primero arranca con los 13007 y hasta que cargan los capa y se equilibran las cosas tarda un tiempito, a mi me pasa lo mismo... 

Una pregunta saben si se puede usar el MUR820 en reemplazo del MUR840? son de 200V 8A
en la pregunta #268 preguntaron pero nadie contesto :S

saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

que fas0 dice que a el le quisieron vender un componente falsificado,que puede ser que por eso caliente tu MUR860


----------



## jose savedra

seba5384 dijo:


> rey julien estuve buscan y no veo donde fas0 explica la duda de jose savedra! igual yo creo que es por que primero arranca con los 13007 y hasta que cargan los capa y se equilibran las cosas tarda un tiempito, a mi me pasa lo mismo...
> 
> Una pregunta saben si se puede usar el MUR820 en reemplazo del MUR840? son de 200V 8A
> en la pregunta #268 preguntaron pero nadie contesto :S
> 
> saludos!



Compadre claro que si lo importante es que te aguanten 200 voltios colocalos sin ningun problema


----------



## mnicolau

jose savedra dijo:


> Nicolau o alguin que pueda ayudar.
> 
> una pregunta. porque la fuente demora para arrancar, se conecta y arranca en 12 voltios sigue suviendo y de pronto se va al voltaje que tengo que son 70 + 70.
> 
> Que esta sucediendo?
> gracias por tu respuesta.



Hola Jose, mirá el esquema de la placa de control que te dejo a continuación:



Hacé lo siguiente, 1º quitá R1 - 2º Cambiá el cap de 220[nF] por uno de 1[uF] electrolítico (con la polaridad indicada) - 3º Cambiá R2 por 6.8[KΩ]

Comentá los resultados...

Seba, probaste sin inductor? A lo mejor lo armaste con el mismo alambre que habías tenido problemas en el trafo. Los diodos de salida apenas entibian en funcionamiento normal.

Saludos


----------



## jose savedra

Nicolau.

Te comento que ahora ni siquiera trata de arrancar se siente un tititititititititi voltaje en salida 9 voltios y en los reguladores que son de 12 voltios da 2 voltios.

regreso los valores ha su lugar.

coloco R1 de 6.8k y nada. de 2.7k nada. de 3.3k nada. de 3.9k nada de 4.7k como va y demora para arrancar.

ese punto es critico con respecto al voltaje.

*Cambie RT por 4.7k y OK de una* pero tambien se queda al desconectarla y volverla ha conectar de inmediato. que pasara?????

este es un problemita que hay que tirarle coco, por que no solamente es ha mi, si no al señor seba5384 le pasa lo mismo. investiguemos esto ha ver que solucion le damos.


----------



## seba5384

gracias mnicolau por el consejo!  pero si estuviera pinchado el inductor no prenderían los leds y
ademas probe usando un diodo solo para cada rama (rectificando media onda) con unos FR1003 y un F16C20 que tenia de una ATX y no calentaron absolutamente nada, despues puse 2 MUR860 de los que tenia antes y se calentaba como negra en baile! jajaja

Voy a comprar los MUR820 en electrocomponentes que estan $4,5 y esos seguro son posta. Ya me habia pasado con una potencia que usaba unos MJ15004 y en electronica liniers me los habian vendido truchos y se me quemaban de la nada.

SALUDOS!


----------



## mnicolau

jose savedra dijo:


> Nicolau.
> 
> Te comento que ahora ni siquiera trata de arrancar se siente un tititititititititi voltaje en salida 9 voltios y en los reguladores que son de 12 voltios da 2 voltios.



Bien, la idea es modificar el soft-start. A R1 no lo cambies porque actuaban en el dead-time y Rt modifica la frecuencia cosa que tampoco deseamos. Hacé esta otra prueba, dejá R1 y R2 tal cual están en el esquema y reemplazá el capacitor de 220[nF] por 2.2[uF] electrolítico.

Si tampoco resulta, utilizar la configuración de la 1.0 para el pin 4 del TL494 (1K - 2.2uF - 10K).





seba5384 dijo:


> ademas probe usando un diodo solo para cada rama (rectificando media onda) con unos FR1003 y un F16C20 que tenia de una ATX y no calentaron absolutamente nada, despues puse 2 MUR860 de los que tenia antes y se calentaba como negra en baile! jajaja



Ahh bien... no había leído esa parte. Tampoco recuerdo haber leído problemas con esos diodos anteriormente, pero siempre hay una primera vez  (lamentablemente).

Saludos


----------



## electrodin

Cuando quitas la trajeta PWM y conectas la fuente verás que arranca y hace justamente esto: empieza a subir el voltaje y llega hasta los 70v, esto es porque en la configuración que tiene de auto arranque llega a auto-oscilar, a mi ,e pasó una vez cuando la conecte sin la tarjeta controladora y me quemó los capacitores de salida(1000uf/50v).
Por ello asegurate de que tu tarjeta controladora este trabajando sino intenta alimentarlo externamente.


----------



## fas0

seba5384 dijo:


> El trafo son 6 alambres trenzados para cada rama y lo mismo en el secundario (no son 3+3 alambres)



y vos me salvaste a mi con ese dato 



seba5384 dijo:


> gracias fas0 comfirmadisimo!!! LOS MUR860 SON RE TRUCHOS! y me los vendieron en electrónica liniers, lo dejo de dato para que sepan los que vayan a armar la fuente no compren los MUR860 ahi por que son truchisimos.
> Probe sacando todos los diodos y puse un diodo solo (F16C20 diodo doble de una ATX) como rectificador de media onda de la parte positiva y funciono genial y ni se calento, lo cambie y puse un MUR860 y se empezo a calentar una banda! asi que seguro son re truchos, voy a ver de comprar en otro lado estos diodos.
> 
> Mil gracias fas0! me salvaste




no digo yo? Electronica liniers cada dia peor, para nada confiable ese lugar... hay que hacer caso a los que saben, mejor comprar en lugares como elko tiene muy buena reputación ese lugar, hay otro pero no recuerdo ahora el nombre...

*bueno tengo otra inquietud:*

El trafito E16, no me llegan las patitas para soldar... pasa algo si le sueldo algunos alambres (normalmente sobrantes de resistencias, diodos, etc)?

en realidad ya lo hice quedó bien y prolijo, medi continuidad y va bien... *mi duda pasa si puede afectar en algo no el haber hecho eso.*


----------



## seba5384

No creo que pase nada fas0 por que es lo mismo que fueran un poco mas largas las pistas de la placa, es igual. Si lo hiciste prolijo no pasa nada.



No creo que pase nada fas0 por que es lo mismo que fueran un poco mas largas las pistas de la placa, es igual. Si lo hiciste prolijo no pasa nada.



Bueno yo otra vez, me esta pasando algo re loco ( no termino mas jajaja estoy engualichado)

Consegui otros diodos rapidos de 8A (MUR820) son de 200v, el problema es este: en cuando coloco los diodos marcados en verde (rectificando media onda) anda todo joya, ahora cuando coloco los marcados en verde y los rojos (onda completa) la fuente no arranca, se queda en 2,3V a la salida del 78XX y un par de volts a la salida del secundario.

Ya probe sacando el toroide, sacando los snubbers, no se la verdad que podra ser :s
estos diodos si andan bien (no calientan nada)

Saludos!

Me fije y el problema es otra vez el trafo  le saque los capa y le puse 2 coolers de carga y la tensión cae como 5V :S se ve que hay un problema con el secundario.

Cuando hice el secundario le tuve que dar dos pasadas al carrete osea llene todo el carrete de vueltas e hice otras vueltas mas arriba de estas (hice 6 y 7 arriba de esas 6). Ahí hay que ponerle cinta de papel también entre capa y capa, o no? 
Si alguien me puede dar algunos consejos para que salga bien el trafo se lo agradezco muchísimo! 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## fas0

gracias nuevamente seba. te dejo unas fotos de como armar el trafo, si bien las fotos fueron hechas para la de 800w... maso te da una buena idea.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/294936/ _post571 pagina 29.

saludos.


----------



## mnicolau

Seba, están ambos secundarios en el mismo sentido? El extremo inicial de uno de los devanados debe estar soldado en "q" y el del otro devanado, en "r". Si no lo hiciste así, están al revés.

Saludos


----------



## seba5384

elseba87 dijo:


> Bueno, desarme por completo el núcleo EE y lo bobine prestando mucha atención a los sentidos, a ver si está bien, 1/2 primario en un sentido, los dos secundarios en el otro sentido, el 1/2 primario restante en el sentido de la primera mitad, el terciario de "f" y "g" en el sentido del primario y el terciario restante en el sentido del secundario...


Ver el archivo adjunto 33139

che pero en ese post dice que el sentido del primario tiene que ser distinto al del secundario e igual al del terciario. En la foto que puse se ve como solapa los bobinados como yo decía, esta bien eso? o hay que poner cinta de papel entre medio?

pero mnicolau dijo que no interesaba->



mnicolau dijo:


> 1º Sentido de los bobinados: en el transformador principal, lo importante es que ambos secundarios y el terciario tengan el mismo sentido entre sí, y a su vez, ambas mitades de primario tengan el mismo sentido entre sí. Por otra parte, no interesa (por lo menos hasta donde yo se) que el sentido del primario sea el mismo que del secundario... si me pongo a pensar en mi caso, lo armé siempre en el mismo sentido, entre secundario y primario.



Yo hice el trafo así (para la 2.0):


Transformador Principal - Núcleo EI33:
--------------------------------------------------

- Primario: 26 espiras (13 + 13) - 6 alambres AWG29 
- Secundario: 11 + 11 espiras - 8 alambres AWG29
- Terciario: 4 + 4 espiras - 3 alambre AWG29

hice primero 13, las 11+11 del secundario y las otras 13 del primario
todos los devanados en el mismo sentido (como había dicho mnicolau).

Aclaro que cuando cargo al secundario solo cae la tension del secundario, la del terciario se mantiene.
Si mnicolau me puede dar algún consejo de por que por culpa del trafo me cae la tensión se lo agradecería de corazón 





mnicolau dijo:


> Seba, están ambos secundarios en el mismo sentido? El extremo inicial de uno de los devanados debe estar soldado en "q" y el del otro devanado, en "r". Si no lo hiciste así, están al revés.
> 
> Saludos



Si estan soldados asi, osea cuando la prendo las tensiones estan como corresponden, osea hay tension negativa en la rama negativa y positiva en la rama positiva ( esto para el secundario y el terciario)

Que decis de eso que dije de solapar los devanados cuando bobino el secundario?


----------



## Marcos200

Hola, buenas tardes
por fin pude terminar mi fuente (realice la compacta 2.0) pero al parecer hice algo mal porque la misma no arranca, la tengo conectada con una serie y el foco enciende 1/2 segundo y se apaga, 
re hice el trafo pero en un núcleo ETD34 que saque de una ATX de 500W pero aun asi no arranca. Ya revise todos lo componentes y pistas pero no encontré nada en mal estado, pienso que me pude haber equivocado en la conexión del driver o algún transistor en mal estado 

Cual podría ser el problema? 

Saludos


----------



## seba5384

mira que esta bien que el foco prenda 1/2 segun y se apague es buen sintoma.
te doy algunos consejos que me sirvieron:
fijate si te calientan los 13007, si te calientan es por que el tl494 no esta oscilando, ahí puede ser el driver o la placa de control.

1º fijate hacerla arrancar con una fuente externa (levantas el 1n4007 que va a la de control) y le conectas al anodo +15V (acordate de unir las masas de la placa y tu fuente). Fijate si asi arranca.

2º si no arranca proba sacando los 4 diodos rapidos de 8A y hacer lo mismo que antes.

Cualquier cosa avisame 



hice otra prueba, saque los capacitores de salida, predi la fuente y prendio. Despues agarre un capa de 1000uF 63V lo coloque a la salida y la fuente se apaga, lo saco, los led's titilan y en unos segundos se vuelve a prender. Es muy raro todo esto :s el transformador hace un fffffffhhhhhh volumen bajo y agudo, si saco todos los diodos de 8A del secundario el ruido desaparece


----------



## Marcos200

Los 13007 no calientan, también probé con una fuente externa alimentando la placa de control pero no arranco ahora voy a probar sacando lo diodos de la salida y también los capacitores

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

pudiste medir alguna "actividad" en las salidas del 494 o en las bases de los transistores  c945?


----------



## seba5384

alguien tiene idea por que razones puede llegar a caer la tension de la fuente cuando se le pone carga?



Si no arranco con la fuente externa entonces revisa el driver, me suena que es por ahí la cosa. Medí continuidad para ver como están los devanados ubicados. Medi la tension entre los capas de 330uf si trabajas con 220 tiene que ser 100to y pico en cada uno.


----------



## ernestogn

¿por que no funciona la realimentacion?
¿por que esta mal el bobinado?


----------



## seba5384

y como puedo saber si no funciona la realimentacion? 
que significa mal el bobinado? los sentidos? o alguna pauta que hay que tener a la hora de bobinar?
yo los sentidos los hice todos en el mismo sentido, los debanados dan tensiones positivas y negativas en donde deben darlas.

Dato: cuando cargo el terciario no cae para nada la tension, ahora cuando cargo el secundario las tensiones se van a la mierda

Gracias por las sugerencias ernestogn!


----------



## fas0

bueno estoy por hacer una pregunta tonta, pero bueno... ahi voy.

mientras consigo el inductor de entrada, voy a empezar el armado del trafo E33 y me surge la siguiente duda:

Medio Primario entre "m" y "n".



viendo la imagen me encuentro con 2 ¨m¨... ¿a cual es de las dos se refiere? ¿es indistinto? porque las 2 comparten las misma pista.

lo mismo pasa con la ¨n¨... ahi es mas que obvio, pero bueno.. antes que hacer lio pregunto.

saludos.


----------



## seba5384

claro es indistinto, total despues se unen cuando soldas el trafo!


----------



## fas0

bueno gracias de nuevo sebas, suerte con tu fuente... que no te gane!


----------



## idem258

a mi me daba una tension de 8 voltios a las salidas de los reguladores y lo mismo a la salida de las bornas... luego, queria hacer una prueba mas y conecte la fuente, perooooooooooooooo... no me fije que no estaba la placa vertical yy... empezo a salir humo... se quemo, bueno...exploto una res de 2.7k que va junto a los MJE y estos dos murieron... *(es normal que haya pasado esto??)*u.u
Ahora ya los reemplaze y estoy terminando de bobinar un EI35 que lo saque de una fuente de 600W pero este tiene el centro de la "E" redondo y no rectangular como el EI33 que tenia antes... *normal?*


----------



## seba5384

lo de que se hayan quemado los 13007 si es normal (si no usaste la lampara en serie o si lo dejaste mucho tiempo) y lo del EI35 tampoco creo que haya problema en usar ese, mientras lo bobines igual no creo que haya drama, igual eso mejor que te lo diga otro  
suerte con la placa!


----------



## idem258

seba5384 dijo:


> lo de que se hayan quemado los 13007 si es normal (si no usaste la lampara en serie o si lo dejaste mucho tiempo) y lo del EI35 tampoco creo que haya problema en usar ese, mientras lo bobines igual no creo que haya drama, igual eso mejor que te lo diga otro
> suerte con la placa!



jajaja... ppues... le quite la lampara porque crei que talvez asi se mejoraria el voltaje... y si, quedo unos segundos de mas porque vi humo y empece a hacerle seguimiento... y el MJE me dio un chispazo..jajjaja... ok, mejor no le vuelvo a quitar la lampara hasta que este mejor...


----------



## seba5384

alguien sabe cual es la tensión de arranque antes de que se autoalimente, le deberían llegar mas de 15v al 7815 desde el circuito de arranque? por que a mi me llegan 4v a la entrada del 7815 antes de que arranque.
Si le doy un impulso de 4,5v o mas a la entrada del 7815 ya prende y se mantiene estable con carga y todo 
Le agregue un par de vueltas al terciario pero nada, es mas cuando la hago arrancar ahora tiene mucha tensión a la entrada del 7815. Como puedo hacer para que reciba un poco mas de tensión para así arranca?


----------



## Marcos200

seba5384 dijo:


> alguien tiene idea por que razones puede llegar a caer la tension de la fuente cuando se le pone carga?
> 
> 
> 
> Si no arranco con la fuente externa entonces revisa el driver, me suena que es por ahí la cosa. Medí continuidad para ver como están los devanados ubicados. Medi la tension entre los capas de 330uf si trabajas con 220 tiene que ser 100to y pico en cada uno.



tengo bien la tensión de los capacitores 150v aprox. para el driver use la guia que esta en el txt y lo revise unas 20 veces me parece que puede ser los 13007 por ahi vinieron fallados, tengo unos 13009 que son de mas corriente los voy a probar. Probe sacar los diodos de la salida pero nada, también podrían ser los c945 porque los saque de una fuente ATX

Saludos


----------



## Naders150

Bueno arme el trafo que le hacia falta a una de las fuentes, la compacta 2.0 lo bobine para +-60 hasta ahi todo bien, regulando entre +-28v y +-60v perfecto.
Hice los inductores individuales lo unico que note es una pequeña diferencia entre las ramas aprox. 1.5v
Cuando le meto carga sigue funcionando bien, pero a los 5min de estar exigiendole Cataplumplumtratratra (enserio sono asi) que susto volo un transistor y algunas resitencias  quede temblando.

Por que se calientan tanto los transistores, o sera q le exigí mucho, anoto la miniIR2153 con la misma carga funciono 12 horas seguidas a full volumen y solo se entibiaron los disipadores y eso que no tenia ventilacion forzada





seba5384 dijo:


> alguien sabe cual es la tensión de arranque antes de que se autoalimente, le deberían llegar mas de 15v al 7815 desde el circuito de arranque? por que a mi me llegan 4v a la entrada del 7815 antes de que arranque.
> Si le doy un impulso de 4,5v o mas a la entrada del 7815 ya prende y se mantiene estable con carga y todo
> Le agregue un par de vueltas al terciario pero nada, es mas cuando la hago arrancar ahora tiene mucha tensión a la entrada del 7815. Como puedo hacer para que reciba un poco mas de tensión para así arranca?



Bueno cual es el voltaje de las salidas principales?

Debe ser mayor a 28v por que si es menos es probable que no arranque, la mia mas abajo de ese punto la fuente se apaga

Tambien revisa los componentes serca del TL494


----------



## jose savedra

mnicolau dijo:


> Bien, la idea es modificar el soft-start. A R1 no lo cambies porque actuaban en el dead-time y Rt modifica la frecuencia cosa que tampoco deseamos. Hacé esta otra prueba, dejá R1 y R2 tal cual están en el esquema y reemplazá el capacitor de 220[nF] por 2.2[uF] electrolítico.
> 
> Si tampoco resulta, utilizar la configuración de la 1.0 para el pin 4 del TL494 (1K - 2.2uF - 10K).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh bien... no había leído esa parte. Tampoco recuerdo haber leído problemas con esos diodos anteriormente, pero siempre hay una primera vez  (lamentablemente).
> 
> Saludos



Nicolau. disculpa pero no entiendo lo que tratas de decirme con la configuración de la 1.0 por favor se mas explicito.
Gracias. 

PD: la fuente con el cambio de condensador ha 2.2uf se demora aproximadamente para arrancar unos 8 segundos.


----------



## jose savedra

Compañeros.
Les comento que mi smps esta funcionando de pelicula. los cambios ha seguir son los siguientes:
1. placa driver condensador de 220nf cambiarlo por 2.2uf con lado negativo al pin 4 del tl494
2. R1 de 4.7k se cambia por 10K.
3. Inductor de salida alambre minimo AWG 18 40 + 40 espiras.

BUENOS RESULTADOS. enciende de una no calienta transistores. Trabaja fresca y mantiene el voltaje.
*Suerte para todos.*

PD. Nicolau gracias por estar siempre con nosotros tratando de resolver todos los problemas que se presentan. muy pronto subiré video de prueba.

*BENDICIONES*


----------



## fas0

¿cual fuente hiciste jose? posteate unas fotos..


----------



## jose savedra

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/index96.html 

La del video se le hicieron esas modificaciones.
Quedo 1A





Naders150 dijo:


> Bueno arme el trafo que le hacia falta a una de las fuentes, la compacta 2.0 lo bobine para +-60 hasta ahi todo bien, regulando entre +-28v y +-60v perfecto.
> Hice los inductores individuales lo unico que note es una pequeña diferencia entre las ramas aprox. 1.5v
> Cuando le meto carga sigue funcionando bien, pero a los 5min de estar exigiendole Cataplumplumtratratra (enserio sono asi) que susto volo un transistor y algunas resitencias  quede temblando.
> 
> Por que se calientan tanto los transistores, o sera q le exigí mucho, anoto la miniIR2153 con la misma carga funciono 12 horas seguidas a full volumen y solo se entibiaron los disipadores y eso que no tenia ventilacion forzada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno cual es el voltaje de las salidas principales?
> 
> Debe ser mayor a 28v por que si es menos es probable que no arranque, la mia mas abajo de ese punto la fuente se apaga
> 
> Tambien revisa los componentes serca del TL494



Viejo haz las modificaciones que postie y listo, no te compliques que así funciona de maravilla.


----------



## seba5384

jose savedra dijo:


> La del video se le hicieron esas modificaciones.
> Quedo 1A


 a que te referis con quedo 1A? 1 ampere? de que? jajaj 
 gracias por la data cuando tengo un rato lo voy a probar, te tengo mucha fe!

saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

seba5384 dijo:


> a que te referis con quedo 1A? 1 ampere? de que? jajaj
> gracias por la data cuando tengo un rato lo voy a probar, te tengo mucha fe!
> 
> saludos!



para nosotros argentinos seria ''nunca taxi'' ''jamón del medio''  ''de primera''    que quedo muy bien


----------



## jose savedra

el-rey-julien dijo:


> para nosotros argentinos seria ''nunca taxi'' ''jamón del medio''  ''de primera''    que quedo muy bien



Que quedo bien, de primera ... etc.
jajajaja


----------



## Naders150

Señores después de que se me quemo la fuente, reemplace todo lo dañado y revise unas 20 veces y la fuente no arranca sola, tengo que arrancarla ingresandole 5v al TL494 externa... despues de eso arranca y se mantiene

Cambie los 13007 (2 veces
Cambie todas las resistencias cerca a los 13007
Cambie el TL494 (3 veces)
Revise los diodos FR
Revise el ee16
Revice los reguladores 

Y nada que arranca la fuente por si sola, lo extraño es que antes de que se quemara la fuente arrancaba sola


----------



## Naders150

Bueno comento que la fuente ya la pude arreglar para los que les arranca la fuente insertando le voltaje directo al integrado, es necesario cambiar los transistores C945 los 2 asi marquen bien.

Arranco enseguida la fuente 

Tambie hice los cambios que recomendo el compañero* Jose Savedra* y arranca mas rapido la fuente asi tenga carga. pero los transistores siguen calentando, tocara utilizarla con ventilacion forzada. 

Estoy utilizando la fuente con inductor independiente para cada rama, hasta ahora buenos resultados, la regulacion del voltaje trabaja bien


----------



## idem258

idem258 dijo:


> a mi me daba una tension de 8 voltios a las salidas de los reguladores y lo mismo a la salida de las bornas... luego, queria hacer una prueba mas y conecte la fuente, perooooooooooooooo... no me fije que no estaba la placa vertical yy... empezo a salir humo... se quemo, bueno...exploto una res de 2.7k que va junto a los MJE y estos dos murieron... *(es normal que haya pasado esto??)*u.u
> Ahora ya los reemplaze y estoy terminando de bobinar un EI35 que lo saque de una fuente de 600W pero este tiene el centro de la "E" redondo y no rectangular como el EI33 que tenia antes... *normal?*



pueeees... coloque los nuevos MJE y cambie la resiatencia... estoy probando otra vez y nada, no levanta... aparentemente todo esta bien, he medido todas las resistencias y diodos para comprobar que este bien y si, todo normal... y los MJE calientan...
Alguna sugerencia por favor....


----------



## Naders150

Mnicolau o cualquier alma caritativa. ayuda la fuente compacta 2.0 cuando se le pide potencia la entrega pero se calientan mucho los D13009 al punto de quemarce ya se me han quemado 2 pares ayudaaaaa que hago





idem258 dijo:


> pueeees... coloque los nuevos MJE y cambie la resiatencia... estoy probando otra vez y nada, no levanta... aparentemente todo esta bien, he medido todas las resistencias y diodos para comprobar que este bien y si, todo normal... y los MJE calientan...
> Alguna sugerencia por favor....



Cambia los c945 y revisa los 1n4148, a mi ya me se me a quemado 2 veces hoy por recalentamiento de los transistores. Uso d13009

Se queman:

Las 2 resistencias de 2.2ohm (ojo vuela una pero se queman las 2)
La de 2.7k
algunas veces entran en corto los cap de 1uf
y revisa los rectificadores de salida que si hay alguno en corto por exceso de voltaje no te deja arrancar la fuente


----------



## seba5384

Naders150 dijo:


> Bueno comento que la fuente ya la pude arreglar para los que les arranca la fuente insertando le voltaje directo al integrado, es necesario cambiar los transistores C945 los 2 asi marquen bien.
> 
> Arranco enseguida la fuente
> 
> Tambie hice los cambios que recomendo el compañero* Jose Savedra* y arranca mas rapido la fuente asi tenga carga. pero los transistores siguen calentando, tocara utilizarla con ventilacion forzada.
> 
> Estoy utilizando la fuente con inductor independiente para cada rama, hasta ahora buenos resultados, la regulacion del voltaje trabaja bien



Naders150, sos groso papa!!! al fin me anda la fuente! con carga y todo, arranca solita!
y mucha razon tenias con: 





> "es necesario cambiar los transistores C945 los 2 *asi marquen bien.*"



por que los había medido y marcaban bien pero bueno cuando uno sabe, sabe! jajaja

Mil gracias a todos la verdad esta lleno de gente buena este foro, todos ayudan a todos. Si todo el mundo fuera un poquito como ustedes realmente estaria muchísimo mejor 

Saludos a todos!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Naders150 dijo:


> Mnicolau o cualquier alma caritativa. ayuda la fuente compacta 2.0 cuando se le pide potencia la entrega pero se calientan mucho los D13009 al punto de quemarce ya se me han quemado 2 pares ayudaaaaa que hago



Comentá primero si hiciste alguna modificación en la fuente (valores de componentes, etc). En base a eso vemos...

Saludos


----------



## Naders150

mnicolau dijo:


> Comentá primero si hiciste alguna modificación en la fuente (valores de componentes, etc). En base a eso vemos...
> 
> Saludos



Sebas que bien que te arranco la fuente, entre mi compañero y yo hemos quemado como 7 veces las fuentes por diferentes motivos, de algo tenia que servir jajajaja

Pense lo mismo y por eso modifique los valores que habia cambiado por los originales del diseño
Lo unico diferente que tiene es:

Cambio de capacitor de 220nf por uno 2.2uf 
Los inductores de salida estan individuales (uno de 40 espiras por cada rama)


----------



## FELIBAR12

Naders150 dijo:


> Sebas que bien que te arranco la fuente, entre mi compañero y yo hemos quemado como 7 veces las fuentes por diferentes motivos, de algo tenia que servir jajajaja
> 
> Pense lo mismo y por eso modifique los valores que habia cambiado por los originales del diseño
> Lo unico diferente que tiene es:
> 
> Cambio de capacitor de 220nf por uno 2.2uf
> Los inductores de salida estan individuales (uno de 40 espiras por cada rama)


El transformador esta bien construido? si esta bien no tiene por que calentarse nada excesivamente, te pregunto porque yo al principio tuve problemas por eso.Tuve recalentamientos en primer lugar por usar nucleos toroidales no aptos para esta aplicacion,alamabre muy grueso en vez de usar varios alambres delgados en paralelo.La fuente no aguantaba ni 30 segundos encendida porque se calentaban excesivamente los tr's y sin carga.Otras veces el transformador emitia ruido.Todo esto porque no estaba bien apretado,no tenia el numero correcto de vueltas,calibre de los alambres y sentido de los arrollamientos. El primer dia de prueba exploto porque el driver estaba mal puesto(sentidos invertidos en los secundarios). Estando el driver mal,Puede que encienda bien sin carga,pero cuando se le coloca algo a la salida cataplum!!.A partir de ahi empece a realizar muchas pruebas porque la fuente no trabajaba como era debido.Se caian los voltajes,se calentaba mucho la resistencia del snnubber del primario,los tr de potencia y no regulaba.Me canse de renegar con esta fuente y la deje un tiempo abndonada porque me construi la de 800w con muy buenos resultados.Retome nuevamente esta cambiandole el transformador por el correcto y tambien el driver por el correcto,pero ahora no quiere arrancar! he cambiado ese driver unas 10 veces y no arranca.Lo unico que me faltaria por hacer es hacer una comprobacion de todo,aunque no habria razon para que algo se dañara puesto que la fuente arrancaba,funcionando a medias pero arrancaba.Cambie un par de piezas por las adecuadas y ahora no quiere!! va tocar cambiar los transistores del push pull a ver que pasa


----------



## Naders150

Mmm...  el nucleo lo unico diferente que tiene es que el primario lo hice la 26 espiras entre M y O, despues bobine el secundario... de igual forma voy hacer otro nucle exactamente igual al que recomienda Mnicolau


----------



## Naders150

Les ayuda no es que quiera que me hagan los calculos pero por lo visto no me fue muy bien asi que por ultima opcion pido ayuda con los calculos no es pereza.

El nucleo es EI40


----------



## mnicolau

Naders150 dijo:


> Les ayuda no es que quiera que me hagan los calculos pero por lo visto no me fue muy bien asi que por ultima opcion pido ayuda con los calculos no es pereza.
> 
> El nucleo es EI40



Naders, Probaste con otro núcleo?

26 espiras en el primario es un valor correcto.

Si tenés la SMPS con el IR2153, podrías probar con ese mismo núcleo en esta compacta 2.0 (tal cual está armado), son compatibles pin a pin.

Saludos


----------



## Naders150

Si mariano eso hago, cambio los nucleos cada rato para probar (el impreso ya casi no aguanta, aunque tengo buena tecnica)  y en las pruebas que he realizado la mini no se quema ni a palo, aguanto un cumpleaños de 7pm a 5am a full volumen y se sostuvo tibia.  Han volado los rectificadores pero nada mas.(me pase en voltaje probando un nucleo de la compacta) menos mal tiene electroliticos de 100v jejeje

De igual voy a boninar el trafo de EI40 nuevamente a ver que pasa


----------



## mnicolau

Naders150 dijo:


> y en las pruebas que he realizado la mini no se quema ni a palo, aguanto un cumpleaños de 7pm a 5am a full volumen y se sostuvo tibia.



Muy buen dato de la mini  Qué núcleo utilizaste en esa prueba?

Probaste reducir un poco la frecuencia y ver si calentaban menos los Trs? Con esas 26 espiras primarias, podrías bajarla con una Rt de 8.2[KΩ]. Tendríamos que ir descartando posibilidades...

Saludos


----------



## Naders150

Use un EI33 el voltaje en la salida era +-63v

Listo apenas termine el nucleo EI40 comento si se sigue calentando bajo la frecuencia


----------



## mnicolau

Bien, tratá de armarlo con la técnica del doble primario como está comentado en el txt y no hacerlo todo junto en una única vez.

Saludos


----------



## Naders150

Listo.

Pero por el momento no tengo alambre entonces mientras que lo compro hice una tablita para calcular el primario de los transformadores, a ver si me reconcilio con los cálculos, seria bueno que le echaran un ojo a ver si esta bien.


----------



## jose savedra

Naders150....

mi hermano trata de bajarle la frecuencia un poco. que yo lo hice y me funciona bien... recuerda que tu fuistes el primero en decirme que no...* pero funciona* cambia 6.8k por 10k y listo...


----------



## mnicolau

Está OK la planilla Naders. 

José, tampoco hay que reducir tanto la frecuencia, ya que va a aumentar demasiado la Bmax con la posible saturación del núcleo y el correspondiente calentamiento de los TRs debido a ello. En ese caso hay que adaptar el nº de espiras para compensar. 

En el caso de Naders, si mantiene las 26 espiras y coloca Rt de 10[KΩ], se le va la Bmax a unos 2000[G] y es un valor muy alto...

Saludos


----------



## fas0

buenas, tengo una consulta... se puede reciclar las laminas de cobres de los nucleos?

Tengo por ahí unas laminas que saqué de un transformador E35, dicho transformador no pasó por hervor o thiner para dasarmarlo... 

¿sirve igual? lamina de cobre todavía no busqué, papel españa es inexistente en Buenos Aires capital.

saludos.


----------



## ernestogn

anda a una ferreteria industrial como la gente, el papel españa es mas comun que la mugre 
, si se pueden reciclar las recuperadas, en todo caso fijate de aislarlas con cinta de empapelar por los dos lados y que no se cierre la espira!


----------



## fas0

sabés lo que me caminé? jaja... varios me dijeron que no la trabajan mas, otro que lo busque en casa de repuestos para autos, pasé por casas de plomeria, ferreteria, buloneras... saben que es, pero nadie lo tiene.

tal vez vaya por papel de cobre en... algun lugar


----------



## ernestogn

y en alguna artistica? 
vi que las viejas lo usan en utilisima para hacer flores de cobre , veladores y  esas cosas,..,.,.,


----------



## fas0

si, a eso voy en la semana... papel de cobre en casa de arte o ese estilo de cosas. pero mi 1ra opcion fue la de papel españa.. en fin.

ya estoy bobinando el trafito, es un dolor de cabeza ja... pero va queriendo.


----------



## FELIBAR12

mnicolau dijo:


> Está OK la planilla Naders.
> 
> José, tampoco hay que reducir tanto la frecuencia, ya que va a aumentar demasiado la Bmax con la posible saturación del núcleo y el correspondiente calentamiento de los TRs debido a ello. En ese caso hay que adaptar el nº de espiras para compensar.
> 
> Saludos


Aprovechando que se esta hablando del Bmax, hago una consulta.Como saber cual es el valor maximo de Bmax para un nucleo EA77-625? http://www.bytemark.com/products/fecor.htm tomar un valor de 1500G para ese nucleo estaria bien? No se hasta que punto ese nucleo me sirva,puesto que lo use en la fuente de 800w con un numero empirico de 12 vueltas en el primario y trabaja bien,salvo que se calienta mucho el nucleo a los 15 min.Los tr de potencia permanecen con una temperatura segura


----------



## seba5384

tambien se puede usar papel de aluminio (el de cocina) lo que hay que hacer es aislarlo bien con cinta de papel. Saludos hermano!


----------



## Naders150

Mmm.... tenia una duda si al primario del transformador le llegan 155vcd y cuando se le pide carga el voltaje después de la rectificación primaria cae hasta 125vcd y hasta menos..... me puse a pensar por que los cálculos están echos con 171v en Vin?

Entonces si la fuente fuera sin realimentacion como la mini, simplemente si cae el voltaje del primario cae el del secundario y ya no hay drama.  PEROOO como esta fuente es con realimentacion al caer el voltaje en el primario tambien caera en el secundario y el controlador trata de compensarlo y pone a trabajar mas los transitores; Aumentar el ancho del pulso o el ciclo de trabajo la verdad no se [Necesito un osciloscopio recibo donaciones] y dije ¡¡¡¡ahí es donde se queman los Transistores¡¡¡

Que tal si me vuelvo realista tirando a pesimista  y realizo los calculos usando 125vcd en la formula,
 (Como dije antes el primario casi nunca ve 171vcd, si mucho vera 150 vcd sin carga y apenas se le exige esos 171v estimados estan re-lejos de lo real 125vcd)

Tambien me pregunte bueno y si hago los calculos con 125vcd  y al trafo le estan llegando 171vcd que pasara????? y pense: bueno a probar, espero que el TL494 disminuya el ancho de pulso en los transistores si no estoy jodido.

Siguiendo con mis pruebas y mi vago conocimiento hice el calculo con los nuevos valores usando mi tablita de excel y mi dio aproximadamente 18 espiras, puse manos a la obra y arme el nucleo.

Nucleo: EI40
Primario: 18 espiras ---->2 alambres awg24
Secundario: 12 + 12 espiras--->4 alambres awg24
Terciario 3 + 3 espiras---->1 alambre awg2
Voltaje salida: +-47v

Equipo de prueba:
Amplificador estereo:
Canal 1: Carga 8ohm
Canal 2: Carga 4ohm (2 bajos 12" 250wrms c/u)



Resultados:
-Sin carga los transistores nisiquiera entibian, frios frios helados 
-Arranca sin problemas sin modificar el circuito de control 
-Con carga la caida de voltaje maxima fue de 1.5v 
-Sobrebio la prueba de 15min funcionando a max volumen (prueba en la que antes habian volado los 13009 en 2 ocaciones a los 2 min)
-Antes el trafo calentaba sin carga, con carga, "apagado", etc... Ahora mantiene tibio con y sin carga. 
-Todavia aumentan mucho la temperatura los transitores  a max volumen, al 70% mantienen tibios
-Me da miedo dejarla trabajando mas tiempo no quiero que se queme por tercera ves 

Pienso: El capacitor de 1uf/250v se podria modificar a 2.2uf/250v que es el que usan las fuentes de pc casi todas. Ademas lei no me acuerdo donde que habia sido calculado para 250w y yo ando exigiendole mas a la fuente.

*Nota importante* Mi conocimiento de electronica es minimo nivel tecnico y puede que este muy pero muy equivocado en lo que escribí, así que por favor nadie lo tome como referencia, tampoco tengo bases matematicas o articulos que respalden lo que pienso solo lo deduje. Espero y tomen el comentario de buena forma


----------



## fas0

nanders, le estás pidiendo mucho a la pobre compacta jaja, pero bueno.. yo se menos que vos, por ende me callo 

consulta, conseguí el papel españa finalmente... lo encontré en el centro (Buenos Aires Capital) en una casa grande que vende de todo.

¿la lamina se puede soldar con cualquier cable a ¨P¨ (por ej un cable con vaina sacado de una fuente de pc)? o tiene que ser tambien con un alambre de cobre?

saludos.


----------



## jose savedra

encontre este programa para calcular transformadores de ferrita espero que le sirva. parece muy interesante.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

fas0 dijo:


> ¿la lamina se puede soldar con cualquier cable a ¨P¨ (por ej un cable con vaina sacado de una fuente de pc)? o tiene que ser tambien con un alambre de cobre?
> 
> saludos.



Cualquier cable aislado te sirve el de las fuentes por Ej. anda muy bien.
Recorda que no cerrar con la lamina el total del carretel, asi no forma una espira


----------



## fas0

gracias angel, tenia esa duda nomas.. lo de no cerrar la lamina ya lo sabia. muchas gracias.


----------



## jose savedra

Mariano, una pregunta:

Que tan necesaria es la capa aislante de cobre entre cada bobinado?
sera que la fuente de naders150 se esta quemando por falta de estas capas aislantes?
o sera que estamos un poco equivocados en los calculos?

todas estas interrogantes no las hemos hecho en nuestro medio de técnicos y aficionados a la electronica, por lo que veo sera que las únicas fuentes osciladas que sirven son las originales.

ay papa que cosa tan jodida.

he dicho caso cerrado.


----------



## FELIBAR12

jose savedra dijo:


> Mariano, una pregunta:
> 
> Que tan necesaria es la capa aislante de cobre entre cada bobinado?
> sera que la fuente de naders150 se esta quemando por falta de estas capas aislantes?
> he dicho caso cerrado.


Las cintas de cobre ayudan a mejorar ,pero un transformador puede funcionar perfectamente sin ellas.Yo lo he comprobado.Lo que si es importantisimo es embobinar bien y con los calculos que son.Respetar calibres de alambres,sentidos y la ferrita correcta.Cada nucleo tiene su calculo para que funcione bien.Si el transformador esta perfectamente construido la fuente no se tiene por que calentar,salvo que el controlador le este exigiendo mucho a los tr de potencia o haya algo mal conectado o mal diseñado.
Lo que se debe tener es paciencia a la hora de construir.Por falta de paciencia es que mis primeros intentos fueron fallidos.Hay que dedicarle tiempito al transformador,tratar de que quede lo mejor posible porque ese es el alma de la fuente.Lo demas no es tan critico que digamos,solo son piezas que ya vienen listas para ser montadas.


----------



## jose savedra

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Las cintas de cobre ayudan a mejorar ,pero un transformador puede funcionar perfectamente sin ellas.Yo lo he comprobado.Lo que si es importantisimo es embobinar bien y con los calculos que son.Respetar calibres de alambres,sentidos y la ferrita correcta.Cada nucleo tiene su calculo para que funcione bien.Si el transformador esta perfectamente construido la fuente no se tiene por que calentar,salvo que el controlador le este exigiendo mucho a los tr de potencia o haya algo mal conectado o mal diseñado.
> Lo que se debe tener es paciencia a la hora de construir.Por falta de paciencia es que mis primeros intentos fueron fallidos.Hay que dedicarle tiempito al transformador,tratar de que quede lo mejor posible porque ese es el alma de la fuente.Lo demas no es tan critico que digamos,solo son piezas que ya vienen listas para ser montadas.



Te pregunto que voltaje tienes en tu fuente?
que tiempo de duracion le haz dado a prueba?
cuantos transistores le haz colocado en amplificacion? amplificador de cuantos transistores.


----------



## yuneiky01

Hola amigos del foro, estoy escribiendo porque después de tanto sufrir al fin conseguí algo, me regalaron unos IGBT “CM200DY-24NF”monstruosos, porque aquí en cuba no se venden componentes en ningún lugar y mi pregunta es, puedo armar esta fuente con los IGBT, porque he hecho unas pruebas y no funcionan igual que los morfet…….. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## 0110110h

yuneiky01 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, estoy escribiendo porque después de tanto sufrir al fin conseguí algo, me regalaron unos IGBT “CM200DY-24NF”monstruosos, porque aquí en cuba no se venden componentes en ningún lugar y mi pregunta es, puedo armar esta fuente con los IGBT, porque he hecho unas pruebas y no funcionan igual que los morfet…….. Desde ya muchas gracias



Lo primero que se me viene a la mente es bajar la frecuencia de conmutación a 40 o 50KHz ya que son mucho mas lentos que los mosfet


----------



## yuneiky01

Ok 0110110h me parece razonable porque en una improvisación note que con una frecuencia baja que le puse por accidente pincho pero se la subí bastante, otra vez porque no tenía ni la menor idea. Muchas gracias y después de probar escribo los resultados.


----------



## 0110110h

yuneiky01 dijo:


> Ok 0110110h me parece razonable porque en una improvisación note que con una frecuencia baja que le puse por accidente pincho pero se la subí bastante, otra vez porque no tenía ni la menor idea. Muchas gracias y después de probar escribo los resultados.



Al bajar la frecuencia es posible que también tengas que aumentar el número de vueltas del primario, por ahí en el foro estaba la formulita para calcular en número de vueltas


----------



## yuneiky01

ok ya lo tengo, bajare la frecuencia a 40kHz


----------



## pacotachuela

Mariano, encontré las características de los núcleos de ferrite que tengo, me gustaría que le eches un vistazo y ver si los puedo utilizar. Por lo que leí son núcleos usados para potencia.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Paco, subilas y las revisamos.

Saludos


----------



## pacotachuela

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Paco, subilas y las revisamos.
> 
> Saludos



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/normas-foro-2-1-2-3-a-72981/

Esta subido acá el .pdf, pasa que no cumplí con las normas del foro en un mensaje y no me deja subir el mismo archivo. Ojalá se pueda ver


----------



## mnicolau

Parece un núcleo pensado para topologías flyback y con frecuencias inferiores a las utilizadas acá. 
Yo trataría de buscar otro... estás buscando un núcleo para la de 800[W]? Si estás en Sta Fe capital te puedo dar un juego completo EE42/21/15, pero me tendrías que esperar unos 15 días a que vuelva a mi ciudad nuevamente y los busque.

Saludos


----------



## pacotachuela

mnicolau dijo:


> Si estás en Sta Fe capital te puedo dar un juego completo EE42/21/15...



Ok, efectivamente es un núcleo de flyback de tv 20' y si era para la fuente de 800W. Acepto el núcleo y espero, arreglamos por mp lo demás.

Muchas gracias


----------



## jaisel

hola para todos los del foro y en especial para mnicolau socio usted es un crak en la electronica....
mira yo arme la fuente pero no me arranca mejor dicho nada mas que la conecto a la corriente se lleva el fusible de la entrada que podra ser por favor ayuda y posibles causas del problema


----------



## seba5384

ACORDATE DE PROBARLA CON UNA LAMPARA SERIE SIEMPRE!!! 
proba de medir los 13007, tambien proba los diodos rapidos de salida y el trafo principal. 
Medi todo y chequea que no haya pistas tocandose!

Comenta como te fue! saludos


----------



## pacotachuela

Quiero usar los irf640 (200[V] - 18[A]), puedo hacerlo? o pusiste mosfet de mas tensión por algo en especial?. Debería cambiar las resistencias de las compuertas porque la capacitancia de los irfp450 es de 2600[pf] y la de los irf640 es de 1200[pf]. Todo es para la fuente de 800[W].

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

pacotachuela dijo:


> Quiero usar los irf640 (200[V] - 18[A]), puedo hacerlo?


Bajate el datasheet, andate hasta el gráfico de SOA, fijate donde estarías con 12 V y 66 A y decime vos


----------



## pacotachuela

Nilfred dijo:


> Bajate...



Nilfred, la verdad soy novato en electrónica, estoy dando aplicada I este año y lo poco que se es por leer o armar algunas cosas. Me gustaría que me expliques (si tenes tiempo) que error tendría al hacerlo, yo lo que pensé (pero nose si esta bien) es que estos mosfet se bancan 200V y como se rectifica la alterna pasarían 311V y volarían (recién se me ocurrió). Gracias


----------



## Nilfred

Esta fuente no es de 12 V hno:
Pero igual: ¿Bajaste el datasheet? ¿Viste el gráfico de "Safe Operating Area"? ¿Ubicaste tus 800 W en ese gráfico?


----------



## pacotachuela

Nilfred dijo:


> Esta fuente no es de 12 V hno:



Pero nunca dije que quería una fuente de 12[V] señor... yo pregunte:
1- si podía sustituir los 450 por los 640
las dudas son:
2- sobre la tensión, porque los 640 se bancan 200[V] y los 450 400[V], queria saber si a los mosfet les llegan los 311[V] rectificados, si no es asi y les llega menos tension, usar los que propongo (solo porque tengo dos y no comprar otros)
3- sobre la capacitancia como segundo plano, si supero el punto "2-", saber si tengo que calcular la resistencia del gate, por el cambio de este parámetro.

si, vi la grafica


----------



## ernestogn

pacotachuela dijo:


> Pero nunca dije que quería una fuente de 12[V] señor... yo pregunte:
> 1- si podía sustituir los 450 por los 640
> las dudas son:
> 2- sobre la tensión, porque los 640 se bancan 200[V] y los 450 400[V], queria saber si a los mosfet les llegan los 311[V] rectificados, si no es asi y les llega menos tension, usar los que propongo (solo porque tengo dos y no comprar otros)
> 3- sobre la capacitancia como segundo plano, si supero el punto "2-", saber si tengo que calcular la resistencia del gate, por el cambio de este parámetro.
> 
> si, vi la grafica



Segun esta tabla ,del libro de Marty Brown, para la topologia half bridge , 
los transistores (mosfet) de conmutación deberán soportar una *Vds *por lo menos igual a Vs y soportar una corriente por lo menos igual a 2P/(Vin(min)) ...






Segun *yo *no te alcanzan , ya que *Vin* en este caso es 311V..
por lo menos es es lo que entiendo yo.,.,.


----------



## ssyn

Como le han hecho para hacer la placa sin el -bottom-???


----------



## pacotachuela

ernestogn dijo:


> Segun esta tabla ,del libro de Marty Brown...



Mil gracias por toda la info . Duda aclarada


----------



## mnicolau

pacotachuela dijo:


> Mil gracias por toda la info . Duda aclarada



Tal cual comenta Ernesto, fijate esta imagen de una topología Half-Bridge:



Imaginate que cada transistor es un interruptor que se abre y cierra de a uno por vez. Cada vez que uno se cierra, todo Vin queda aplicado entre D-S del otro mosfet, razón por la cual debe soportar al menos 400[V] de Vds.

PD: El otro finde recién estoy volviendo a mi ciudad y te busco el núcleo.

Ssyn, la placa es simple faz, y el PCB publicado es el "bottom" de la placa.

Saludos


----------



## veranito

Una consulta sobre la alimentación del control, aunque ya se ha comentado algo relativo, no acabo de comprenderlo del todo.
Al arrancar la alimentación la toma a través del +Vbus y se adapta con el zener y el tip50, llega al punto común donde se encontrará con la tensión del bobinado auxiliar, una vez arranacdo el control y esté en servicio el transformador. Mi pregunta es. ¿Si por motivos de construcción del bobinado o por cambios en el dead time debido a una demanda de salida mayor, pude haber mucha diferencia entre los voltajes que se encuentran en ese punto, que puedan cear algún conflicto?



Rectifico algunos errores. Perdón.
Una consulta sobre la alimentación del control, aunque ya se ha comentado algo relativo, no acabo de comprenderlo del todo.
Al arrancar la alimentación, la toma a través del +Vbus se adapta con el zener y el tip50, llega al punto común donde se encontrará con la tensión del bobinado auxiliar, una vez arranacdo el control y esté en servicio el transformador. Mi pregunta es. ¿Si por motivos de construcción del bobinado o por cambios en el ancho de pulso debido a una demanda de salida mayor, puede haber mucha diferencia entre los voltajes que se encuentran en ese punto, que puedan crear algún conflicto?


----------



## idem258

pueeees... coloque los nuevos MJE y cambie la resiatencia... estoy probando otra vez y nada, no levanta... aparentemente todo esta bien, he cambiado los diodos para comprobar que este bien y si, todo normal... y los MJE calientan luego de un rato... y no hay nada de voltaje a las salidas, nisiquiera los leds prenden...

Alguna sugerencia por favor....


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

idem258 saludos, estas seguro que el trafo de los driver EE16 es el corecto o mas bien estan correcto la posicion de los pines. Te comento esto porque no todos aunque digan en la etiqueta
EE16 tienen la misma configuracion de los pines.


----------



## ernestogn

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> idem258 saludos, estas seguro que el trafo de los driver EE16 es el corecto o mas bien estan correcto la posicion de los pines. Te comento esto porque no todos aunque digan en la etiqueta
> EE16 tienen la misma configuracion de los pines.



Amigo , que diga EE16. solo indica su forma y tamaño , no tiene nada que ver con el bobinado que lleva ni con sus conecciones


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

ernestogn saludos, lo que que dices es correcto, pero lo que estoy tratando de explicarle al compañero es que esos trafos EE16 de fuentes genericas al quitarlos de la fuente y usarlo en el proyecto asi tal cual estan, dependiendo la marca de la fuente cambia la posicion de las bobinas por ende los pines cambian; por lo cual no es solo quitarlo de una fuente y colocarlo en el proyecto.
Esto lo comento por lo que veo en la foto, que si no estoy mal lo utilizo tal cual lo quito de la fuente que reciclo y esto puede estar afectando el funcionamiento de los transitores.


----------



## idem258

EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> ernestogn saludos, lo que que dices es correcto, pero lo que estoy tratando de explicarle al compañero es que esos trafos EE16 de fuentes genericas al quitarlos de la fuente y usarlo en el proyecto asi tal cual estan, dependiendo la marca de la fuente cambia la posicion de las bobinas por ende los pines cambian; por lo cual no es solo quitarlo de una fuente y colocarlo en el proyecto.
> Esto lo comento por lo que veo en la foto, que si no estoy mal lo utilizo tal cual lo quito de la fuente que reciclo y esto puede estar afectando el funcionamiento de los transitores.



Tienes razon, no son iguales... veras, tenia dos drivers, mnicolau me ayudo a seleccionar el correcto y... lo coloque y mi fuente andaba pero con el problema que no me daba el voltaje deseado... despues, le saque el foco en serie para probar asi nomas yyyy... olvide de ponerle la tarjeta vertical... en unos segundos en MJE dio un chizpazo...! jajajaja revise todo y encontre dañado el otro mje, una resistencia y nada mas....
pero por si acaso, cambie los diodos que van junto a los MJE y obviamente la resistencia, saque lo demas y medi, todo bien...
ahora, a pesar de todo, no arranca.... y me dijeron por ahi revsar los ultrarapidos de la salida, pero estan bien...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

idem258 saludos, amigo cambie las resistencias 2.2 hom,2.7 k,220 k,150 k y revise los diodos que no tengan fuga, asi mismo los mje que no esten alterados ya que pueden marcar bien pero el hfe puede haber disminuido considerable mente.
Esto te lo comento creyendo que el driver EE16 y la etapa de control estan ok.
con referencia al bobinado del trafo de salida de voltaje lo mejor es utilizar alambre de lizt se estabiliza mas la fuente y se escuchan menos zumbido de alta frecuencia y lo ultimo el inductor de salida lo mismo con alambre de litz el cual debe de ser de mayor calibre es decir aguantar mas amperaje que el trafo de salida.


Suerte


----------



## Naders150

Cambia los transistores de la tarjeta de control así marquen bien,
 asegurate de de cambiar todas las resistencias alrededor de los mje sobre todo las bajitas


----------



## el anciano

Saludos a todos los usuarios de este foro,

importe unos MUR840 y unos MUR1560 yas los tengo en mis manos, solo que estos dicen

U1560 y U840; ¿que dicen al respecto? estos vienen así normalmente? o serán copias falsas...

gracias por su tiempo y colaboración


----------



## maton00

coloca una foto normalmente asi vienen
saludos


----------



## djwash

En el datasheet de ON sale que los marcan asi...

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/1/032fkax3ur2o6o6q11j9uzuqduky.pdf


----------



## el anciano

si en ese datasheet de ON Semiconductor se muestra especificada de esa forma, ver archivo adjunto las imágenes de los MUR1560 y MUR840,  y al imagen U1560 hace parte del datasheet de ON Semiconductor al que djwash se refiere...

muchas gracias por responder muchachos...


----------



## Tacatomon

el anciano dijo:


> si en ese datasheet de ON Semiconductor se muestra especificada de esa forma, ver archivo adjunto las imágenes de los MUR1560 y MUR840,  y al imagen U1560 hace parte del datasheet de ON Semiconductor al que djwash se refiere...
> 
> muchas gracias por responder muchachos...



Es un lindo lote de diodos originales de OnSemi. Excelente! 

Saludos al foro.


----------



## mnicolau

Buenos diodos anciano , qué fuente vas a armar?

Saludos


----------



## el anciano

mnicolau dijo:


> Buenos diodos anciano , qué fuente vas a armar?
> 
> Saludos



Quisiera armar varias, todo depende del núcleo de ferrita que me pueden conseguir la distribuidora que importa los dispositivos, esta distribuidora de una larga lista que yo les di, solo me puede conseguir el nucleo ETD49  ver archivo adjunto, ademas del driver IR2153 que me interesa para armar la fuente que has posteado de 250W compacta, pero quisiera también armar la de 800W, por supuesto esto es para audio concreta-mente el https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-highend-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

quisiera sus opiniones en cuanto a ese núcleo, que potencia creen que pueda lograr sacarle?

otro asunto es que logre extraer de unas pantallas de PC algunos núcleos de ferrita bastantes buenos, lo malo es que no pude conseguir sus datasheet, tengo tres pero no se nada del fabricante y me es difícil hacer algo con ellos, que opinan con respecto a esto??

los podré utilizar??


----------



## mnicolau

El problema con esos núcleos que mostrás en las fotos es el gap en la columna central. Algunos usuarios los han utilizado con éxito limando las columnas hasta eliminarlo, pero es una tarea que lleva bastante paciencia y se debe hacer muy bien ya que el encaje entre las piezas debe ser perfecto. Sólo se recomienda en el caso de no poder encontrar un núcleo válido sin gap.

En la cotización, estás pidiendo 3 unidades del ETD49. Ojo porque cada unidad de esas corresponde a una mitad del núcleo, osea necesitás 2 unidades para formar cada núcleo completo.

Con ese ETD49 y los componentes acorde podés alcanzar el kW tranquilamente.

Saludos


----------



## el anciano

mnicolau dijo:


> El problema con esos núcleos que mostrás en las fotos es el gap en la columna central. Algunos usuarios los han utilizado con éxito limando las columnas hasta eliminarlo, pero es una tarea que lleva bastante paciencia y se debe hacer muy bien ya que el encaje entre las piezas debe ser perfecto. Sólo se recomienda en el caso de no poder encontrar un núcleo válido sin gap.
> 
> En la cotización, estás pidiendo 3 unidades del ETD49. Ojo porque cada unidad de esas corresponde a una mitad del núcleo, osea necesitás 2 unidades para formar cada núcleo completo.
> 
> Con ese ETD49 y los componentes acorde podés alcanzar el kW tranquilamente.
> 
> Saludos



upsss no sabia, déjame aclararlo  si entendí, me dices que para obtener el núcleo completo debo pedir dos unidades, en mi caso serian 6 unidades para contar con tres nucleos de esos...

otra pregunta, los núcleos vienen  con el carrete o toca pedirlos por  aparte??

Gracias por responder

saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Exacto... necesitás 6 unidades (mitades) para formar 3 núcleos.

Los carreteles se venden por separado, debés pedirlos aparte.

Saludos


----------



## el anciano

Vea pues que negocio!!!

ahora tendré que hacer una nueva cotización, mnicolau los carretes se piden como carrete normalmente o tiene algún nombre especial??

Es adaptable este núcleo de ferrita ETD 49 a la fuente que has posteado de 800W, o tendré que hacer un nuevo PCB?

gracias por tu tiempo,

saludo


----------



## mnicolau

De nada, es un gusto colaborar...

Desconozco ahí cómo se llamarán, supongo mantienen el mismo nombre. Eso sí, necesitás el carrete específico para ese tipo de núcleo ETD49, tenelo en cuenta cuando lo pidas.

Habría que ver el tamaño del carrete, principalmente la ubicación de los pines para saber si hay que adaptar el PCB o no.

Saludos


----------



## idem258

aaaaaahhh... esa "luz" que queda entre las dos partes era el gap?
ahora lo entiendo... graaaacizs!


----------



## zhealot

disculpen la ignorancia pero tengo una consulta  tengo un amplificador mono que me pide 45v-3a.. la pregunta es: ¿si quiero duplicar la etapa. podre alimentar a ambas etapas con una fuente 45v-7a?...

grasias...


----------



## el anciano

por supuesto que si, si una etapa mono trabaja con esa potencia y quieres hacerla estéreo debes suministrar el doble de potencia.


----------



## zhealot

gracias por la pronta respuesta me podre a trabajar de inmediato en la SMPS Compacta Versión 2.0..


----------



## Tacatomon

mnicolau dijo:


> De nada, es un gusto colaborar...
> 
> Desconozco ahí cómo se llamarán, supongo mantienen el mismo nombre. Eso sí, necesitás el carrete específico para ese tipo de núcleo ETD49, tenelo en cuenta cuando lo pidas.
> 
> Habría que ver el tamaño del carrete, principalmente la ubicación de los pines para saber si hay que adaptar el PCB o no.
> 
> Saludos



Hablando del núcleo ETD49, acá en casa llego de pura casualidad uno. Después de una ardua búsqueda de sus datos, coincidía con un EER49LS, pero TDK lo marca como obsoleto. Su remplazo es el EER47, los 2 en material PC40.

En fin, pensando en esto, decidí compararlo con el EDT49 de Ferroxcube, y mágicamente todas las medidas coinciden. En el cálculo de espiras para el núcleo, el parámetro que define como será bobinado el núcleo en cuestión Ae. Así que el tipo de material pasa a segundo plano... Bueno, no a segundo plano, normalmente los núcleos son de materiales estándares para la industria y siempre son los más manejados, así que se puede asumir que el material del núcleo no podría ser mayor que 3C90, el más común de todos. (Igual acá tengo un FEER44 mezcla 3F3   )

Corrijanme si me equivoco. Hace tiempo que dejé el ímpetu de hacer una SMPS, hasta había hecho mis cálculos para mi propio diseño...


----------



## idem258

saque un ec-35... esta bien para la compacta 2.0?


----------



## chaires

Hola parecera algo tonto mi pregunta pero no se que signifiquen estos puntitos en un nucleo 





Aparte quisera saber que es  la bobina aux en el nucleo?


----------



## Tacatomon

chaires dijo:


> Hola parecera algo tonto mi pregunta pero no se que signifiquen estos puntitos en un nucleo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aparte quisera saber que es  la bobina aux en el nucleo?




Los puntos naturalmente indican la fase de la señal de salida. Algo así de simple como el "Positivo". Y tal como positivo y negativo, se pueden sumar o restar. A tener en cuenta solo en bobinados de voltajes múltiples con masas (tierra) aisladas.

El bobinado auxiliar trabaja de manera de que cuando enciende el regulador Flyback, éste al principio se vale del voltaje principal rectificado y que pasa por la red /150k, 10uF 25V y Zener de 18V/. Ya después, es alimentado de manera estable gracias a ese bobinado y así la resistencia de 150k no disipa en demasía calor inútilmente.

Saludos!


----------



## chaires

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, para armar el transformador...
> 
> 1º Empezamos preparando los alambres armados como comenté antes...
> 
> 2º Agarramos el núcleo y vamos a bobinar la mitad del primario, osea 16 espiras. Lo hacemos entre el pin "m" y el "n". Una vez terminado, colocamos una capa de aislación, cinta aisladora para alta temperatura es válido usar.
> 
> 3º Ahora vamos a armar el secundario, vamos a bobinar ambas ramas a la vez, osea tomamos ambos alambres y hacemos lo siguiente: el extremo de uno de los alambres lo soldamos al pin "q" y el extremo del otro alambre al pin "r".
> Con el primer extremo de ambos soldado, procedemos a hacer las 12 espiras. Una vez hecho, identificamos cada uno de los alambres con un multímetro, midiendo continuidad. Aquel cuyo primer extremo estaba soldado en el pin "q", lo soldamos a "r" y el restante, a "s". De esta forma terminamos el secundario, queda una bobina a continuación de la otra, ambas idénticas y en el mismo sentido. Otra capa de aislante.
> 
> 4º Hacemos la otra mitad del primario, restan 16 espiras, que van a ser bobinadas en el MISMO sentido que la mitad anterior y soldadas entre el pin "n" y "o". Capa de aislante.
> 
> 5º Bobinamos el terciario, 6 espiras, en el mismo sentido que los bobinados secundarios y conectados entre pin "t" y "u".
> 
> Dejo una imagen como guía... espero se entienda.
> 
> Saludos



Hola  amigo me podrias proporcionar alguna información acerca de como podria enbobinar o si es posible
poder tener 3 voltages en un nucleo EI de fuente de pc y si es posible me pudieras tambien dar informacion hacerca de un circuito oscilador
saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## mogolloelectro

que mas información quieres que te sirvamos no lo quieres con un café también lo que si te puedo decir es que tienes todo o que necesitas y solo te toca modificar la salida secundaria teniendo en cuenta que pcb vas a usar 
personalmente para lo que quieres te sirve mas la auto oscilada con el ir2153 que también la postro nuestro compañero mariano
si la quieres usa el buscador y lee toda la info de su funcionamiento antes de preguntar algo

ahora si mi comentario
desde ayer me dispuse a armar la fuente de 800w
le hice unas leves modificaciones como anular el voltaje aux de +/-15v y rectificar solo 12v para los ventiladores ya que mi pre va a usar otra fuente aparte
las pruebas las estoy haciendo con serie me arranco a la primera y me marca con el tester +/-72v con el preset a la mitad me falta hacerla subir a +/-80v pero le tengo que subir las r de carga ya estaban a 4.7k pero estan oliendo a quemado
los transistores de salida son los famosos irfp450 y le aumente la capacidad de proteccion contra cortos a unos 15 amperios
por ahora eso es todo ahora me dispongo a armar los 2 pcb de las ucd que tenia pendiente y mañana voy a programar el atmega8515 para mi pre digital
les quedo debiendo las fotos por que el celular esta fuera de servicio
hasta una proxima entrega


----------



## mogolloelectro

aunque son de malisima calidad las imagenes aqui les van


----------



## Tacatomon

Me quedo con el Barret .50 

Que núcleo usas?


----------



## chaires

mogolloelectro dijo:


> que mas información quieres que te sirvamos no lo quieres con un café también lo que si te puedo decir es que tienes todo o que necesitas y solo te toca modificar la salida secundaria teniendo en cuenta que pcb vas a usar
> personalmente para lo que quieres te sirve mas la auto oscilada con el ir2153 que también la postro nuestro compañero mariano
> si la quieres usa el buscador y lee toda la info de su funcionamiento antes de preguntar algo



Hola, amigo ps que te puedo decir, solo busco información. Agradezco a quienes me puedan ayudar. ya que soy aun neófito en este tema
creo, que tu ya conoces más cosas que yo, pero recuerda que tu no sabias, cosas de este tema y desconocias
pero claro tu ya me llevas desde agosto del 2010 en experiencia y se te olvida ´´que antes no sabias´´

No quiero toda la informacion de hecho eh tomado algunos libros como el pressman 
que eh estado traduciendo desde:
topologias flyback
mmmm aun  asi necesito gente con más experiencia  que me ayude en unas cosas....
ya que aveces no encuentro informacion sobre las ferritas etc etc
agardezco a quienes me han proporcionado información y no la han privatizado
es bueno conpartir
saludos


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457-post353017/#post353017


----------



## mogolloelectro

la verdad no se pero lo saque de la fuente de un plasma de 42 pulgadas esa tarjeta traia uno de casi el doble de tamaño que no pude recuperar y me dolio mas por que ese venia sin gap el que emplee en este me toco bajarle un gap de unos 2 mm con una lija pegada en un vidrio grueso y un poco de agua fue un trabajo tedioso pero quedo totalmente plano y uniforme
ah y lo tenia guardado hace mucho aparece en varias fotos que he posteado

ah y por la barret no problem aunque esa imagen es mas grande pero la hice mas pequeña hace unos dias que estaba probando mi adquisicion que solo maneja resolucion de 852 x 480


----------



## Tacatomon

chaires dijo:


> Hola  amigo me podrias proporcionar alguna información acerca de como podria enbobinar o si es posible
> poder tener 3 voltages en un nucleo EI de fuente de pc y si es posible me pudieras tambien dar informacion hacerca de un circuito oscilador
> saludos y muchas gracias



Hacer 3 Bobinas en un núcleo de PC... Está muy difícil. A menos que uses Lámina de cobre en lugar de alambre. Pero, si no sabemos calcular la corriente en base a la sección del alambre, estará algo complicado calcularla ahora con la lámina. No se si me hago a entender...

Acá, lo que hay que hacer es leer.

Para poder tener más voltajes de salida en una fuente, es necesario que el núcleo a utilizar sea el correcto. Y eso se deduce en base a la potencia que necesitas de la SMPS. El circuito oscilador podría ser el mismo que el de la fuente de 800W, solo necesita ser Half-Bridge.


----------



## mogolloelectro

y no me ayudaron en nada menos mal y me base en la info que esta en el principio del post por eso te dije que lo buscaran y el que te digo echale un ojo se que te va a servir

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-mini-ir2153-pcb-48435/
ahi explica como trabaja y segun comentas vas a usar 3 voltajes
por que no nos aportas mas info y asi no sera como si te dieran todo listo


----------



## Tacatomon

mogolloelectro dijo:


> la verdad no se pero lo saque de la fuente de un plasma de 42 pulgadas esa tarjeta traia uno de casi el doble de tamaño que no pude recuperar y me dolio mas por que ese venia sin gap el que emplee en este me toco bajarle un gap de unos 2 mm con una lija pegada en un vidrio grueso y un poco de agua fue un trabajo tedioso pero quedo totalmente plano y uniforme
> ah y lo tenia guardado hace mucho aparece en varias fotos que he posteado
> 
> ah y por la barret no problem aunque esa imagen es mas grande pero la hice mas pequeña hace unos dias que estaba probando mi adquisicion que solo maneja resolucion de 852 x 480



Ahhh, Ya habías comentado de eso. Fíjate que yo tengo el ETD49, y sobre de ese quiero hacer la primera SMPS de 800W. Pero, me estoy decantando por primero usar un FEER44, solo que está roto, pero al estar bien pegado, no creo que tenga problemas. Por esa misma razón quisiera probar con ese núcleo. Estoy usando los datos que da Mnicolau para calcular las vueltas, e igualmente consulto el libro de Marty Brown para confirmar y aprender.

De igual manera, no será ahora, necesito esperar que baje el dolar de nuevo para poder comprar los componentes que necesito desde USA.

Al pendiente con tu proyecto!


----------



## chaires

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hacer 3 Bobinas en un núcleo de PC... Está muy difícil. A menos que uses Lámina de cobre en lugar de alambre. Pero, si no sabemos calcular la corriente en base a la sección del alambre, estará algo complicado calcularla ahora con la lámina. No se si me hago a entender...
> 
> Acá, lo que hay que hacer es leer.
> 
> Para poder tener más voltajes de salida en una fuente, es necesario que el núcleo a utilizar sea el correcto. Y eso se deduce en base a la potencia que necesitas de la SMPS. El circuito oscilador podría ser el mismo que el de la fuente de 800W, solo necesita ser Half-Bridge.



Gracias, mmm los voltages son bajos,  estaria entre unos 15 volts y otro de 6 volts 
estos a 2 amper como máximo, leere más hacerca de la topologia flyback ya que la half-bridge es para mas potencia
Esto lo vi en algunos cargadores para celular... me parecen muy interesantes ya que son muy compactos 
gracias de nuevo.


----------



## mogolloelectro

si lo pense pero se partio cada parte como en 3 lo unico que quedo intacto fue la parte interna pero por ahi tengo un ei 60 que es exageradamente grande o lo medi con el que esta en la fuente y es como del doble del tamaño

entonces usa esta 
http://uzzors2k.4hv.org/index.php?page=miniflybacksmps
pero te toca desarmar un trafo de las fuentes segun es capaz de entregar de 2 a 5 amps y modificando el devanado de la salida te deberia alcanzar


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno hoy en la empresa donde trabajo le hice unos agujeros al aluminio que tenia para el disipador de la fuente y mostrarles la fuente a unos compañeros y de paso aproveche la presicion del tester que tienen en la empresa (recien calibrado con un error de .2v comparado con un fluke de presicion) y me dispuse a comprobar la regulacion que permitia (claro ahora si sin serie) y me va desde 72v hasta 86v el voltaje que genera en el devnado auxiliar subio a 35v aunque el 7815 no se queja y el voltaje de los fans estan a 16v (ya esos ventiladores de xbox son escandalosos ahora lo seran mas.........
comento de las dos etapas de potencia las probe ayer pero ninguna de las dos me funciono como era de esperarse no he podido hacer andar ninguna de las versiones ucd claro que las pruebas de ayer eran con serie y el bombillo parecia luz de discoteca asi que no me atrevi a probar que soportaria mas antes de quemarse
como cosa rara escribi de mas pero asi soy


----------



## idem258

Que tal ... les publico un par de fotos de mi futura fuente SMPS esta es la 2.0
nada mas me falta bobinar el trafo y soldar los 13007 y los rectificadores... ahi les cuento...



Una ultima consulta... Estos nucleos que consegui... (ultima foto) el de la izquierda es de una fuente de 200 W y el de la derecha es de una de 600 W el nuceo de ahi es un ec35, cual toroide debo usar?


----------



## Marcos200

Hola a todos, les comento que estoy por realizar la fuente de 800W ya consegui el nucleo, pero como no consegui los UF4007 compre los BA159 que tiene un trr de 300ns (un poco mas rapido que el FR107) mi duda es si estos diodos van a funcionar en esta fuente y si se puede agregar otro bobinado terciario para alimentar coolers de 12V?

Desde ya agradesco sus respuestas.
Saludos


----------



## chaires

Hola estoy estudiando la topologia flyback y forward
necesito saber algo para partir de un diseño viable, o si es posible lo siguiente contando con un nucleo ER-35-10 de una fuente de computadora tener tres voltages 13.8 volts , 24 volts, 5.3 volts  2 Amperes unos 86 watts este nucleo podia servirme o necesitaria uno como es el E42/21/15 ?
cual topologia seria la m'as adecuada?
la flyback o la forward?
saludos
me baso en lo de las salidas en la pagina 127 del libro switching power supply design de pressman


----------



## Heiliger

cejas99 dijo:


> Mariano ahi van las fotos, espero poder hacerla andar, Gracias
> Mauricio


por casualidad no desalmaste el  transformador ?


----------



## kilermenjose

Excelente! Como siempre Mariano con sus aportes al foro.. Me decidi a hacerme una SMPS para alimentar el sistema 2.1 que quiero. Apenas hoy fue que empece a buscar los nucleos y algunas piezas en el monton de fuentes que tengo. Encontre 1 nucleo EE33, tambien encontre otro El33, pero desarmandolo se rompio ,en las imagenes se ve con detalle. Antes de comprar lo que haga falta tengo varias dudas:
1) Tambien dejo una imagen de un inductor de entrada, ese puede servir?
2) Si se puede pegar el nucleo El tambien puede servir? (pienso usar "pega loca" o super bonder, o como se llame.. )
3) Cual es la tension que podre obtener en la salida? (Pienso usar un par de TDA2040)
4) Puedo usar cualquier NTC? He encontrado varios modelos en las fuentes..
5) Tengo 3 diodos dobles reciclados, pero todos son distintos. Estos son STPR1020CT, YG901C2, SBL2040CT. Puedo usar los tres sin ningun problema? 


PD: El carrete que pienso usar se le rompio una pata, pero creo que es irrelevante..
PD2: Tambien encontre un nucleo El44... Asi que evaluo la posibilidad de hacer la de 800w  

Saludos!


----------



## xavirom

mnicolau!!

Quizás lo sabés, pero googleando en "DIYSMPS", están haciendo experiencias con uno de tus desarrollos, reconociéndote tus méritos en elproyecto.
Felicitaciones.

Extracto del artículo del foro..........

*IR2153 smps with short circuit protection. *

Hello today i`m build new smps with ir2153, this schematic and pcb files are from forosdeelectronica and credits go to mniclauo. This smps was up and running but i have little problem when im feed it with high load. smps details, 2 x irf740, ir2153, run freq is 100khz, protection use current sense trafo, 4x 1n4148 + mcr100, output voltage +43.5 and -43.4, output diode mur420 x4, output inductor 25+25 laps awg 18.............................

El link es este (quixás se deban registrar)

http://www.diysmps.com/forums/showthread.php?250-IR2153-smps-with-short-circuit-protection.
​


----------



## julmar

Buenas noches, Nicolau  hace mas de un año pase por acá pero por falta de tiempo no pude seguir el hilo. ahora vuelvo y pare que la espera me beneficio ya que conseguí algunos elementos buenos para la fuente que obtuve una fuente quemada siemens trifasica 440 a 24Vdc/30Amp. hay gran material SMD, pero por ahora me limitare a usar el trafo Egston equivalente a un E65/32/27 con un Ae =5.4 cm2 que al parecer a 60°c esta en 3800G. igual usare los fet IXFH12N90Q , diodos UF3K y BY448.
Pienso armar la fuente aprox 70 Vdc. Con resprecto al trafo por lo que he leído por aca, el calculo seria asi:

Npri=(Vin(max)*10^8)/(4*F*Bmax*Ae)
Vin = 120 Vac (descarto el 220)
Vin (max)=2(1.414)(130VAC) = 368VDC
Bmax=1800[G]
Frec=105[Khz] o 210 [Khz]
Ae=5.4[cm^2]


Ahora trabaja a 210Khz?  Pero nicolau usa 105Khz en sus cálculos???
Npri= 9.014 Vueltas =10 (105khz)
Npri= 4.507 Vueltas = 6 (210khz)

Nsec=(1.1*(Vout+Vfwd)*Npri)/(Vin(min)*DCmax)
Vout=70[V]
Vfwd=1.4[V]
Npri=10/6 Espiras
Vin (min)=2(1.414)(110VAC) = 312
DCMax=0.95

Nsec= 2.65 = 3 vueltas  (Npri=10 Espiras)
Nsec= = 1.6 =2 vueltas (Npri=6 Espiras)

Ok es todo por ahora.


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas otra vez por aqui! ya he leido gran parte de este tema, y he encontrado repuestas a las preguntas que planteé en mi comentario anterior. Ahora me surgen otras:
-Se puede reemplazar las laminas de cobre por laminas de aluminio? Genera el mismo efecto aislante?
-El ancho de esa lamina tiene que ser el mismo que el ancho del carrete (donde se bobina)? xq consegui una lamina de cobre pero tiene 2mm menos con respecto al carrete..
-Para el inductor de salida puedo usar un alambre awg24?

Cada vez falta menos para armarla 

Saludos!


----------



## Heiliger

buenas perdón si alguien ya pregunto pero me pueden explicar la siguiente parte.


----------



## Heiliger

Heiliger dijo:


> buenas perdón si alguien ya pregunto pero me pueden explicar la siguiente parte.


lo que quisiera saber es como funfiena el diver ee16


----------



## Heiliger

bueno leyendo en post anteriores pude encontrar las respuestas   ¿por casualidad el circuito de control de la compacta se puede cambiar por el de la de 800w?



para 110vac el interruptor debe de estar cerrado?


----------



## mogolloelectro

por lo que se no es posible por el sistema de operacion de las fuentes por que la de 800w excita directamente mosfets y la compacta lo hace a la salida del transformador driver eso es uno de los puntos mas destacados y 
si el interruptor tiene que estar cerrado de esa forma el puente rectificador trabaja como un doblador de voltaje para alimentar correctamente la fuente


----------



## kilermenjose

Amigo @heiliger depende de donde vivas.. Si en tu ciudad el voltaje de linea es 110Vac va cerrado. Si es 220Vac el interruptor tiene que ir abierto.

Saludos!

PD: Estaba equivocado..ya corregi el msj! Gracias @mogolloelectro


----------



## mogolloelectro

emmmm el switch va abierto en 220v y cerrado en 110 te puedes fijar en la posicion de un swich de una fuente at o atx si lo cerrras con 220v obtendrias una grandiosa explosion de componentes 
en 110v va cerrado ya sea por accion de un switch o un puente fisico que hagas en la placa (que eso fue lo que yo hice por que en mi pais las lineas son a 110v y si va a 220 va abierto por que ahi no se necesita emplear doblador de voltaje para la fuente


----------



## veranito

Hola a todos.
Estoy intentando aprender paso a paso como funcionan las smps. Podría hacer la que proponéis en este hilo. Pero para comprender mejor todo, me estoy construyendo una fuente pero por bloques. La placa de control la hago con TL494 y un irs2110 y funciona hasta ahora bien, en pruebas separadas. La placa de entrada y conmutación de potencia la hago similar a todas, (Fusible, ldr, filtro, rectificador, condensadores y poco mas) tengo una alimentación de 311 voltios continua, pero cuando le coloco los Mosfets, sin carga, quiero decir sin transformador y con el gate de los mosfets de potencia desconectados, me vuela el fusible y los mosfet. ¿Que puede estar ocurriendo?. Agradecería alguna sugerencia.


----------



## Nilfred

No dejes el Gate flotando, conecta G a S si la idea es dejarlo apagado.


----------



## Heiliger

que otros valores puedo usar en estos capacitares????


----------



## el-rey-julien

esos valores son muy fácil de conseguir ,en fuentes para desaguase / desarme o como me gusta llamarle a mi,
reciclar ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Heiliger

mmm déjame revisar tengo 4 atx sin tocar pero no veo eso valores exacto


----------



## Heiliger

por que el de 10nf no se conecta a nada en un pin


----------



## netvista

cuando hablamos de alambres medidas en awg, mencionan el diametro o el area en milimetros cuadrados?
pregunto esto porque mariano en varias oportunidades hablo de primario de awg29 y despues habla de secundario de 0,5mm. No queda claro si habla de diametro o seccion.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## J2C

Netvista

Cuando se habla de un cable AWG debes ir a una tabla de equivalencias para conocer tanto la sección como el diámetro.

Creo que cuando MNicolau dijo primario con AWG29 se refiere a un cable de diámetro 0.28mm y una sección de 0.06mm².

El secundario de 0.5mm deberás leer mejor si es sección o diámetro. Ya que MNicolau es muy preciso en sus citas y seguro lo aclaro bien.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mnicolau

Esa dimensión corresponde al diámetro del alambre. Si fuera sección, la unidad sería mm².

Saludos


----------



## SURbyte

He leido 17 paginas asi que me falta mucho para leer todo el post pero varias cosas:
Pocas veces he visto tan buen post y que genere tanta participación como este. Asi que felicitaciones a mnicolau por una propuesta tan clara.

Yo voy a dar una vuelta de tuerca al proyecto y llevarlo a donde me interesa.
Que es una SMPS de 500W 0-90VDC de salida. Las demas salidas no me interesan. Digamos que la salida negativa no la necesito.

1) x lo que leí a alguien que pidio recalcular el trafo para +-60V, sería en principio posible llevarlo a 90V o mas. Que es lo que necesito. El problema es que necesito 5A de salida.  Me conformo con 3A a 90V
2) Estos 90V deben ser regulables digamos desde unos 10 o 15 volts a esta Vmax
3) Todo debe ser controlado desde una entrada con 0-5V asi desde un DAC puedo manejar la fuente.

En base a estos requerimientos consulto:
a) Confirmame en base a este proyecto si podria llegar a 90V modificando las espiras del trafo tal como le respondiste a rafanate?
B) Puedo reemplazar el TL494 x algun microcontrador que genere la pwm necesaria. Estimo que si. Igualo la fosc, mantengo el deadtime de los TBJ que actuan sobre los C945 y del driver lado A.

Por ahora expongo estos puntos y luego que analice el TL494 veré si es posible reemplazar la red que conforma el potenciometro por una entrada 0-5V que permite tener una variacion de tensión en la salida.


----------



## netvista

Mucha gracias Mariano. Y dejame ser uno mas de los que te agradece tal gentileza por darnos la ayuda que nos das y por compartir todas tus experiencias. Sos un groso !!
Saludos!


----------



## J2C

SURbyte

En el post #5 MNicolau dice que varia entre +-20 y +-42V que traducido a tus necesidades de tensión de una sola polaridad seria entre *40* y *84* V con una potencia de entre 250 y 300W.


Tu pregunta respecto a ese calculo de +-60V = 120V de la manera que vos la usarias.


Solo te lo comento para que lo tengas en cuenta, ya que ese post es de Septiembre del 2009 y seguro hay más adelante información mucho mas precisa.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## SURbyte

J2C tenés mucha razón. 
No me percaté de que podía usar la salida como fuente simple. 
Igual quiero saber qué limita ese limite inferior por un lado?

Y si es posible reemplazar el TL494 por algo que genere el PWM de modo que yo pueda digamos con un micro tener un control mas simple.

Explico el porqué de todo esto.
Estoy rediseñando un equipo que posee dos VARIAC. Estos se alimentan con 120VAC y luego de un puente rectificado y de unos capacitores electroliticos enormes, entrega una continua de 0 a 120*1.41 = 169 Vdc. No importa porque nunca se usa a Fondo del variac.
Parte de lo que quiero hacer es reducir el tamaÑo que ocupa el variac mas todo el circuito rectificador y los capacitores electroliticos.
La fuente entrega un maximo de 5Amp pero los operadores no superan los 3A. 

Como todo esto estará controlado por NI Labwindows necesito con un DAC 0-5 volts tener el control de la tensión y consecuentemente de la corriente que pasa por la carga que es un inductor enorme.


----------



## netvista

Hola SURbyte. Sinceramente no puedo descifrar qué proyecto estarás por hacer para usar un DAC!! Pero eso no importa. No quiero ser pesimista pero creo que te va a llavar mucho trabajo llevar adelante tu fuente por ser analógica-digital. Con respecto a la fuente conmutada convencional, te cuento que es la parte más simple solo que se complicaria por querer usar un microcontrolador para fabricar un pwm cuando ya hay varios en el mercado, no obstante entiendo que vos necesitar control digital de tension de salida. 
Por un lado te propongo que investigues si ya existe un pwm que tenga una entrada digital (y que se consiga en tu region). Por otro lado, la fuente, haciendo un calculo en el trafo, puede entregar la tension y corriente de salida que vos necesites.
Saludos!


----------



## kilermenjose

Una pregunta.. Las rsistencias que van desde la base al colector de los E13007, las puedo colocar de 330k, o tienen que ser justamente de 220k.. Aqui tengo varias fuentes y casi todas tienen de 330k.

Saludos!


----------



## chaires

SURbyte dijo:


> J2C tenés mucha razón.
> No me percaté de que podía usar la salida como fuente simple.
> Igual quiero saber qué limita ese limite inferior por un lado?
> 
> Y si es posible reemplazar el TL494 por algo que genere el PWM de modo que yo pueda digamos con un micro tener un control mas simple.
> 
> Explico el porqué de todo esto.
> Estoy rediseñando un equipo que posee dos VARIAC. Estos se alimentan con 120VAC y luego de un puente rectificado y de unos capacitores electroliticos enormes, entrega una continua de 0 a 120*1.41 = 169 Vdc. No importa porque nunca se usa a Fondo del variac.
> Parte de lo que quiero hacer es reducir el tamaÑo que ocupa el variac mas todo el circuito rectificador y los capacitores electroliticos.
> La fuente entrega un maximo de 5Amp pero los operadores no superan los 3A.
> 
> Como todo esto estará controlado por NI Labwindows necesito con un DAC 0-5 volts tener el control de la tensión y consecuentemente de la corriente que pasa por la carga que es un inductor enorme.




Hola, bueno no se mucho de fuentes pero por lo que me han dicho o comentado el mejor circuito para fuentes simetricas son los tl494 y para fuentes Single ended los uc3842


----------



## mogolloelectro

he aqui las fotos por ahora va todo en orden ya solo falta empezar a probar la ucd por ahi tengo otro ir2110 y unos irf640 para probar la etapa de potencia ya por ultimo tendre que hacer una version de la no ucd ir2110 para probar


----------



## chaires

mogolloelectro dijo:


> he aqui las fotos por ahora va todo en orden ya solo falta empezar a probar la ucd por ahi tengo otro ir2110 y unos irf640 para probar la etapa de potencia ya por ultimo tendre que hacer una version de la no ucd ir2110 para probar



Muy buena fuente felicitaciones!
seguiremos esperando más información al respecto


----------



## mnicolau

Excelente Mogolloelectro , veremos qué tal resultan las pruebas...

PD: tal vez podrías enumerar los cambios que realizaste para obtener esa tensión de salida, de seguro les será útil a otros usuarios.

Saludos


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas! Excelente esa fuente mogolloelectro..
Comento que ya realice la fuente, pero tengo unos problemas: La resistencia de 2.7k de uno de los transistores se me ha quemado un par de veces. Ahora cuando enciendo la fuente se carboniza lentamente. En la salida tengo ±12.7v constantes aun variando el preset.. En la salida terciaria no llega voltaje. Que podra ser el causante de estos problemas? El bobinado?

PD: Cuando enciendo la fuente hace sonidos como cri cri cri...

Saludos!


----------



## David Cruz

Qué nos deparará el futuro en éste tipo de fuentes? je je
Felicitaciones


----------



## joryds

mogolloelectro dijo:


> he aqui las fotos por ahora va todo en orden ya solo falta empezar a probar la ucd por ahi tengo otro ir2110 y unos irf640 para probar la etapa de potencia ya por ultimo tendre que hacer una version de la no ucd ir2110 para probar



Hola mogolloelectro, la verdad te quedo presentable la fuente, solo un detalle, veo que el filtro de salida que tiene un toroide verde, le enrollaste un alambre trenzado.
La pregunta es  si lo trenzo usted o lo compro de esa forma? es que estoy necesitando ese tipo de alambre para un fuente que estoy diseñando.

Saludos..


----------



## veranito

Nilferd, gracias con un poco de atraso. Uno de los motivos por lo que se fundían los mosfets era lo que tu apuntabas, no debía dejar los gates de los mosfets levantados, ya que su funcionamiento es bastante aleatorio y puede pasar cualquier cosa. 
Pero incluso así he seguido fundiendo bastante mosfets mas, y controladores irs2110. Me he dejado un dinero pero ha merecido la pena. Finalmente he conseguido hacer funcionar mi "Smps a trozos", por un lado el control con TL494 + IRS2110, la parte de entrada, filtraje y conmutación con los IRF740. Una pequeña fuente flotante de 12 voltios para el control. 
Os comento algo que me ha dado gran problema, uno de los condensadores gordos de entrada aunque sus medidas de capacidad eran buenas cuando los conectaba el punto central estaba totalmente desplazado de forma que una rama tenía 140 y la otra -180, después de joder varios mosfets me dí cuenta los puse nuevos y OK 160+160.
Y el otro gran problema, aunque esta vez no he fundido mucho material, es que veía en el osciloscopio como la salida del controlador, con la sonda diferencial se apreciaba las dos salidas Alta y Baja con sus escalones correspondientes, según su duty cycle, sin embargo en la salida de alto voltaje solo se apreciaba como una simple onda rectangular de +-160V, sin los escalones de Dead Time ni duty cycle, hasta que al final, después de hacer muchas pruebas he descubierto que necesitaba una carga mayor a la salida, he retirado el transformador que le tenía conectado con una leve carga y le he colocado en la salida una lampara de 220V 40W y milagro, ahora se ve igual que el control pero a alto voltaje, sin calentarse. Conclusión, los mosfets necesitan suficiente carga, ya que esto afecta notablemente a los tiempos de apagado, sobre todo.
Ya iré contando y espero en breve porder aportar el esquema definitivo.


----------



## ikepaz

mnicolau ,por favor me podes guiar con la construccion de la smps 800 w,yo quiero modificar la tension de salida,cambio los zener  a valor 30 volt c/u, los capacitores por mayor tension mi duda es la siguiente,las tensiones secundarias del trafo se incrementan y tendria que cambiar la relacion de espiras en el segundo secundario 15+15 volt y con respecto al terciario como queda, a ojo de buen cubero yo estoy incrementando un 50% la tension de salida y la relacion de volt es de 3,5 por espira ,aca hago agua.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

mnicolau dijo:


> -------------------------------------------------
> *EDIT 11/03/2010:* Dejo la SMPS half-bridge más grande, comento algunas características:
> - Potencia de salida teórica: 800[W] con el EE 42/21/15, llegando a casi 1[KW] usando el EE 42/21/20 (usa el mismo zócalo).
> - Incluye protector contra cortos, seteado en casi 10[A] (valor que puede modificarse cambiando la resistencia de salida).
> - Frecuencia del controlador: 210[Khz] aprox.
> - Tensión de sailda variable y salidas secundarias (+-15[V]).
> 
> Los valores de capacidad tanto de salida, como los del filtrado de línea, están sobrados en valor, así que no se gasten en querer agregar más capacidad.
> 
> Saludos, que la disfruten...





Yo quiero hacerme una fuente de estas de 800w pero con salidas de 75+75vcc a unos 6 amperios aver si se puede sacar a 10amperios
bueno poco a poco ire comprandome los materiales aver si me sale.
gracias


----------



## mogolloelectro

mi smps de 800 w funciona a 80+80 volts aunque no la he podido probar a fondo.......


----------



## mnicolau

Hola ikepaz, qué tensión de salida querés obtener?

Hay que recalcular el transformador y hacer algunos cambios en los valores de los componentes. Pero será de acuerdo a la tensión que quieras tener en las salidas.

Saludos


----------



## ikepaz

Gracias por tu respuesta,me imagino que estaras con parciales o finales a cuesta en estos dias y que todavia te hagas tiempo para responderme , simplemente te digo gracias,
La tension a la que necesito que trabaje es de 60 a 70 volt por rama ,no tengo experiencia en diseño de fuentes aun cuando me gusta mucho el tema, sigo con mucho interes tus desarrollos a igual que los de (ejtagle) y trato de leer a los autores que mencionan y aveces escapa a mis conocimientos.
El fin de esta fuente es alimentar(una fuente por potencia)  dos potencias (diseño de Holton ) y las uso para mi propio sonido (soy tenor y saxofonista)  los trafos son muy lindos pero pesan demasiado.
Desde ya te agradezco tu buena voluntad y hasta siempre


----------



## mnicolau

De nada compañero, es un placer.

El primer cambio sería el transformador, donde deberías subir la cantidad de espiras secundarias a 15 por cada rama. Los demás devanados quedan como están.

Luego vas a cambiar los zeners de realimentación por unos de 50[V] aprox. Por otro lado hay que subir el valor de las resistencias de salida a 4.7[KΩ] - 2[W] (también las de los leds). Y por último los capacitores de salida de 100[V] al menos.

Saludos


----------



## ikepaz

mnicolau agradezco tu excelente predisposicion ,no solo conmigo sino a travez del tiempo ver que esto es comun en ti con todos los que queremos aprender en el foro,sin palabras.
Ni bien la termine te comento ,este sera el segundo mostruito diseñado por ti que yo arme.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## avwnash

saludos...tengo una consulta. arme la version 2.0 .
- Al principio  empezaba a dar un sonido (cri cri cri..) ,y daba un voltaje de 2.2 V ,luego de unos 10 segundos arrancaba a full. 
- La probe con un resistencia de micron y funcionaba normal (calentaba en segundos al rojo vivo), pero luego la probe con un UCD, y el voltaje disminuia asta 12 V.
-Ahora la fuente sigue con el sonido, pero ya no sube de 2.2 V. ya he leido varias paginas , he cambiado el TL494  y los transistores,pero nada.
- Aunque ya he leido varias pagianas anteriores no encuentro una solucion. alguna sugerencia?. o algunas pruebas que pueda hacer para ubicar la zona de error...
los TL estan bien y tambien las resistencias de 2.2 ohm. Gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## mnicolau

Hola avwnash, probá subir los capacitores que están en las bases de ambos 13007, a 4.7uF y decime si se soluciona el problema que comentás del arranque.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau

Actualizado el 1º post para ordenar mejor la información y además subida la versión 3.0 de la SMPS compacta.

Gracias dosmetros por la edición del post.

Saludos


----------



## avwnash

Hola mnicolau ,cambie los capacitores como me indicaste, y prendio en una. gracias por el concejo


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente 
Miren estoy por empezar a armar la smps de 800w y para esta encontré un núcleo de un monitor de PC, lo compare en el pcb y acostado tiene la misma superficie que el cuadrado que simboliza el toroide, les tome las medidas y le saque algunas fotos para que lo vean y me digan ya que no tenía ninguna inscripción 
Bueno acá van las fotos
Desde ya gracias y un saludos 
tatajara


----------



## mogolloelectro

ese nucleo es parecido a uno que consegui para mi smps de 800w y te tocara hacer lo mismo que yo pulirle el gap que posee ese nucleo para que te sirva la unica diferencia que le veo es que el mio si iva de fabrica acostado
y si te sirve de ayuda para que quites el gap pega una lija en un vidrio grueso pueden ser 2 lijas una numero 240 y la otra superior a 360 para el acabado asi lo hice yo y me quedo muy bien 
saludes espero te sirva la info


----------



## tatajara

Muchas gracias mogollo 
Antes nombre que lo probé en el pcb y queda justo pero lo probé acostado, se podría usar acosatado modificando el tema de los pines?
Un saludo


----------



## mogolloelectro

el mio a pesar de que tenia los pines acostados no lo podia usar asi por que el pad poseia de a 7 pines por lado pero tenia 6 espacios donde pasar el cobre
lo que hice fue pelar con cuidado el cobre estañarlo y atravesar el alambre directo en el pcb y de ahi soldarlo y no tuve problemas
pero te recomiendo (como yo hice) pegues el carrete al pcb con silicona o pegante epoxi o super bonder para que el peso del cobre y de la ferrita no se carguen sobre los alambres y asi evitar un futuro daño
esoero te sirva de algo la info


----------



## tatajara

muchas gracias de nuebo mogollo 
un saludo
tatajara


----------



## bydho

Hola gente acabo de terminar un 7294, de mariano, arranco a la primera, lo utilice con un trafo que tambien arme yo, no obtuve buenos resultados, no obtuve mas potencia que el tda 2050, no estoy seguro que sera, el trafo es de +-25, rectificados me dan +-33,, pero no se escucha mas fuerte, asi que ahora me tiro  de cabeza a armar esta fuente, la vengo siguiendo desde hace mucho pero no me animaba a hacerla,ahora leyendo un poco después me pongo a hacer la placa,bueno, creo haber usado bien el buscador y lei casi todo el post, pero alguno tendra la lista de componentes de la compacta 3.0 para pedir las cosas, si no es mucha molestia, saludos.voy a usa un EI33 que tengo desarmado, tengo alambre 0.40 para bobinar, bueno si alguien tiene una lista se lo agradeceria, saludos.


----------



## fas0

buenas, de mucho esperar... por fin pude encontrar una impresora con fuente switching tirada en la calle . bueno quisiera saber si a simple vista este inductor podria servir para la compacta 2.0

muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## tatajara

Yo diría que sí, yo tengo uno parecido que saque de un tv me parece 
Saludos


----------



## fas0

gracias tata... voy a cruzar los dedos entonces, es la unica que encontré desde que empecé a armar fuente de Mariano (año ymedio jaja).

saludos.


----------



## mogolloelectro

yo llevo años juntando de ese tipo de bobinas de filtro emi que incluso llego un tiempo que los desarmaba para sacarle el cobre pero todavia tengo varias de esas (mas de 10) y de los nucleos amarillos toroidales de las fuentes atx tengo hasta decir no mas lastima que no sirvan para filtros de salida para las ucd


----------



## seba5384

fijate cuan fino son los bobinados, a mi me paso que puse uno de una epson. Cuando probe la fuente con un consumo considerable, el bobinado se calento y se derritio. Proba a ver que pasa cargandola, si ves que va todo joya por un rato, dale para adelante! SUERTE!!!


----------



## tatajara

seba5384 dijo:


> fijate cuan fino son los bobinados, a mi me paso que puse uno de una epson. Cuando probe la fuente con un consumo considerable, el bobinado se calento y se derritio. Proba a ver que pasa cargandola, si ves que va todo joya por un rato, dale para adelante! SUERTE!!!



Yo le haría el bobinado nuevo por que te aseguras que funcione y no tardas mucho tiempo en hacerlo 
Saludos


----------



## fas0

el que cosegui era de una impresora Canon BJC4300, en la etiqueta dice OUTPUT 5V-0.4A, 24V-1.2A

veremos, igual por ahora no lo voy a instalar.. me faltan terminar otras cosas.

otra cosa, hace tiempo no andaba por acá.. que novedades tiene la 3.0? miré la 1er pagina y vi alguna descripción con las novedades.

saludos.


----------



## tatajara

Perdona fas0, no hace falta que lo bobines de nuevo, tendrías que probar así como esta y ver los resultados
Saludos


----------



## jcristhian_1

Saludos a todos, también estoy armando esta fuente, pero al probarla tengo los siguientes problemas, les comento haber si alguien me proporciona alguna pista:
- Al conectarla a la tensión de 220v no proporciona ningún voltaje a la salida, los capacitores de la entrada si reciben carga por lo que el problema es en etapas posteriores.
-Cuando alimento externamente el circuito driver este si genera frecuencia en la salida, 82.3 khz y 162khz, medido con multímetro, y en las salidas principales obtengo cerca de 8v y -8v, y en la alimentación de los reguladores de 15v, tengo cerca de 5v, mas cuando le quito alimentación al driver la fuente deja de generar tensión alguna.
muchas gracias por cualquier consejo que me puedan proporcionar, seguire haciendo pruebas.


----------



## mogolloelectro

segun comentas pareciera que tienes mal regulado el preset con el que cuadras el voltaje o el transformador mal bobinado pero podrias compartir mas info como especificar que fuente estas armando y que modificaciones le has hecho a la fuente aunque si comentas que medistes con tester las frecuentia parece que no tienes errores de principiantes pero a veces nos pasa a todos 
quedamos atentos para poder ayudarte y si puedes publicar unas fotos seria mucho mejor


----------



## tatajara

Les dejo unas fotitos de los avances de la fuente de 800w 
Espero que les guste


----------



## idem258

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... aca estoy nuevamente... habia abandonado mi proyecto de la fuente desde que la primera no me funcono... pero ahora si, vuelvo con fuerzaaaaaaa! lml y por lo que veo mnicolau ha actualizado la fuente...
exactamente los cambios que tiene la placa base solo son los cap de los 13007?
y la placa de control modificada... alguna otra rareza mas que no me ahya percatado?

ah! y volvi a hacer el PCB del 2.0, solo falta bobinar el trafo... puedo colocarle esta placa  decontrol a esta fuente? o que cvambios deberia hacer?

Agradezco sus respuestas...


----------



## adrian2008

Hola, me dieron ganas de construir esta fuente conmutada, sera que con estos diodos 16CPF20 me funcionaria? puedo conseguir los 16CPF20 y los 16JPF20 o sera que podria usar mosfet como diodos? funcionaria?

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/106268/IRF/16CPF30.html


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

buenas compañeros.
resulta que el fin de semana fui a comprar algunas piezas para terminar algunos proyectos.
pero al momento de pedir el nucleo de ferrita  E42/21/20 sin gap 
me dijeron que asi no lo manejaban. y me mostraron muchos nucleos. pero como no conozco el nucleo no lo compre.
ahora tengo algunas medidas, pero queria preguntarles a ustedes como se pide. aqui en mexico df 
para ser mas exactos en republica del salvador.
luisgrillo pido tu ayuda tambien ya que tu has comprado por aqui. gracias compañeros

PD: lei por  alguna parte de este tema que se requiere algun tipo especial de ferrita
pero no recuerdo cual.
se pordria usar material  N27  O   N87


----------



## ragaman

Hola amigos, les comento que arme una versión modificada de la fuente SMPS 800W, porque solo necesitaba 32V de salida a 8A de manera continua, implemente un transformador de fuente de pc, no es un EI33, sino uno mas grande, algo parecido a un ETD34, la fuente esta regulando normalmente, me permite variar el voltaje de salida, instale unos led a la salida del SG3525 para visualizar el ancho del pulso, y se ve como varia la intensidad de estos al variar la carga, se ve que regular el ancho del pulso, el problema esta en que al bajar la carga y demandar mas de 5A, el transformador empieza a hacer unos chasquidos y el voltaje de salida sube a 150V o mas, cuando sucede estoy muevo el trimmer de calibración del voltaje de salida y el voltaje empieza a bajar un poco, les comento que la fuente la tengo montada en protoboard porque esta en etapa de prueba, no se si de pronto esto influya, de todas formas me gustaría contar con su ayuda.


----------



## jcristhian_1

Saludos,  ya logre que mi fuente pueda arrancar por si sola, el problema era de una mala colocación del driver, sin embargo el problema es ahora que solo genera 10 v y -10v en las salidas principales y en las entradas de los reguladores 7815 y 7915 solo genera 1.5v y -3v respectivamente, la fuente que estoy armando es la SMPS version 2.0, los voltajes de entrada y salida del transformador parecen guardar relación con el numero de vueltas, por lo que no creo que este mal bobinado he cambiado los transistores 13007, el problema persiste, algun comentario o sugerencia que me puedan dar es bienvenido, muchas gracias.


----------



## adrian2008

amigo mnicolau,tu dices que al poner un nucleo como el ETD 59/31/22-3C90 le puedo sacar mas potencia, entonces su pongamos que entregara 1.5kw, tendria que cambiar algo del circuito de proteccion? mi intencion es cargar un ampli Clase D con un voltaje de +100 -100 y una carga de 4 ohm.


----------



## mogolloelectro

si te toca modificar el valor de la resistencia que va con la bobina de proteccion la de 10 ohms ahora no recuerdo si era subir o bajar su valor pero ten en cuenta que el sensa los amperios de consumo en el primario segun lei esta cerca a los 10 amperios en el primario ahora no recuerdo donde dicen pero aqui en el post esta la info ya solo es cuestion de que leas

ahora si mi aporte

quede asombrado del desempeño de la fuente ayer consegui los ir2110 que se quemaron de mi ucd (aunque eran re-falsos) y hoy estuve probandolos lastima no haber tenido unos parlantes mas grandes pero en lo que alcanze a probar puse a trabajar en estereo 2 etapas ucd 2110 con +/-80v en la fuente me marcaba 162v dc y con un volumen moderado se mantenia ya cuando pasaba un punto caia la tension a 159v dc medidos entre el + y - de la fuente 
por ahora ese hace parte de un proyecto que estoy armando que es ubicar todo en la caja de un xbox 360 y adicionarle el pre digital de yoelmicro que estoy armando la tarjeta (pero me preocupa mas quemar el atmega que armar la tarjeta) pero ahi vere que se hace

eso es todo por ahora en lo que pueda subire el link del video de ensayo que hice y unas fotitos que tome



ah yo configure la fuente segun el calculo que hice un dia en un papel subi la proteccion aproximadamente a 14 amperios y con un voltaje de +/- 80v dc

y tengo un nucleo ei 60 creo en el cual quiero hacer otra smps de mas voltaje y mas amperios o por lo menos es lo que quiero para armar un amplificador clase g o h que es un tipo de potencias que siempre me ha interesado crear por su funcionamiento segun mi plan la fuente tendria +/-75v y +/-150v dc
pero eso sera un proyecto para aproximadamente el 2013-2014 por que no poseo lo necesario para probar 
(entre parlantes de minimo 1000w y muchisimos fondos para comprar todo lo del ampli)


----------



## mnicolau

Así es... hay que cambiar la resistencia de carga del circuito de protección para adecuar la corriente de corte a la potencia estimada, y fundamentalmente, a los mosfets utilizados.

mogolloelectro, sólo 3[V] de caída de tensión entre ramas es un valor muy bueno... menos de 2% de caída en cada una. Esperamos esas fotos y video!

Saludos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

mogolloelectro dijo:


> ahora si mi aporte
> 
> quede asombrado del desempeño de la fuente ayer consegui los ir2110 que se quemaron de mi ucd (aunque eran re-falsos) y hoy estuve probandolos lastima no haber tenido unos parlantes mas grandes pero en lo que alcanze a probar puse a trabajar en estereo 2 etapas ucd 2110 con +/-80v en la fuente me marcaba 162v dc y con un volumen moderado se mantenia ya cuando pasaba un punto caia la tension a 159v dc medidos entre el + y - de la fuente
> por ahora ese hace parte de un proyecto que estoy armando que es ubicar todo en la caja de un xbox 360 y adicionarle el pre digital de yoelmicro que estoy armando la tarjeta (pero me preocupa mas quemar el atmega que armar la tarjeta) pero ahi vere que se hace
> 
> 
> 
> ah yo configure la fuente segun el calculo que hice un dia en un papel subi la proteccion aproximadamente a 14 amperios y con un voltaje de +/- 80v dc
> 
> y tengo un nucleo ei 60 creo en el cual quiero hacer otra smps de mas voltaje y mas amperios o por lo menos es lo que quiero para armar un amplificador clase g o h que es un tipo de potencias que siempre me ha interesado crear por su funcionamiento segun mi plan la fuente tendria +/-75v y +/-150v dc
> pero eso sera un proyecto para aproximadamente el 2013-2014 por que no poseo lo necesario para probar
> (entre parlantes de minimo 1000w y muchisimos fondos para comprar todo lo del ampli)





yo probe el la fucion ucd con +/- 80vcc
use unos parlantes de 12" y 300w los pocos minutos funciono de marabilla el parlante no aguanta la potencia.

despues de 2 minutos. el irf 2113  murio y se llebo consigo el diodo uf4007
aclaro que el irf 2113 es bien piratota no puo conseguir originales despues veo que mas se lebo, espero que no los mosfets.
pero anterior mente lo estube trabajando con +/- 50vcc y me funcionaba muy bien
en una ocacion antes probe el amplificador con +/-80vcc pero solo fue por poco tiempo
digamos unos 50segundos. ya que era denoche y con ese poco tiempo dije ( si aguanto el voltage )
desconecte y hasta que le quise hacer la prueba de fuego y no la paso el irf2113  
pero tratare hasta que funcione. alomejor se me quemo el tip41c y dejo pasar todo el voltaje al irf y por eso se quemo. creo que pondre mje13007


----------



## adrian2008

Amigos ya casi tengo todos los componentes para empezar la cosntruccion de esta fuente y la verdad es que como quiero construirla de mas watts, quiero preguntarles acerca de los diodos rectificadores, como tengo un nucleo de ferrita al cual segun indicaciones le puedo sacar mas de 1kw entonces mi tarea era la de conseguir diodos de gran aguante para esto, y encontre los MUR1560 y los RURG5060 los ultimos son mas caros pero yo quiero preguntar es: podre usar solo dos diodos en la retificacion? vi la fuente conmutada de un lg lm-u5050A y vi que traen unos diodos MUR1560 pero solo trae dos, uno por cada fuente ya que son dos fuentes unidas entre si para dar el voltaje simetrico, despues trae los indutores y despues de los inductores bienen otros diodos retificadores pero me parece que estos no son rapidos trae tres en paralelo entonces viendo que solo llevan dos diodos rapidos, podria yo usarlos asi tambien o en que me afectaria eso, sino se puede usare cuatro MUR1560


----------



## mnicolau

Están muy bien esos diodos Adrian, son ideales los MUR1560 si querés mayor potencia.

No es recomendable usar un sólo diodo para esta aplicación, estarías rectificando media onda. Usá los 4 para rectificar completo.

Saludos


----------



## tatajara

hola gente 
encontre la chapita que tenia arriba el trafo de ferrita que postie unos mensajes atras y en esta dice:
923  460153BA
DK  9403  HB   

voy a fijarme en las tablas a ver si aparese alguna de estas nomenclaturas 
EDIT: busque en las tablas pero no aparese ninguna nomenclatura asi, alguien sabe que tipo de modelo es ?
saludos


----------



## kanixes

Hola Gente !!! Muy Buen Material Esta Fuente !!!!

Queria Preguntar si Esta Fuente Me Serviria para Este Amplificador 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-350-w-rms-7574/




*Amplificador de 350 W rms, sus especificaciones son:

Salida Real: 200W @ 8 Ohm; 350W @ 4 Ohm
Potencia Musical: 240W @ 8 Ohm; 480W @ 4 Ohm
Respuesta de frecuencia: -1dB at 15Hz and 60kHz at 1W
Sensibilidad de entrada<. 1.75V for 200W into 8 Ohm
THD típica: .002% at normal listening levels
Relacion S/N: -122dB unweighted (22Hz to 22kHz); -125dB
A-weighted, both with respect to 200W into 8 Ohm
Factor de Amortiguamiento: <180 at 100Hz; <75 at 10kHz, with respect to 8 Ohm
Fusibles de proteccion de fuentes de 5A c/u
Stability Unconditional

Transformador Sugerido

El transformador que se necesita es de 550 VA por canal o de 1100VA para version estereo...es decir de 110Vac o 220VAc a 50+50 Vac para convertirlo a 70+70 Vdc, con la etapa de rectificacion y filtrado., algo asi como: (por canal)

- Para 115 Vac se necesita un transformador de 12A+12A de secundario..
- Para 220 Vac se necesitaria la mitad..de este 6A+6A por cada rama..

*


Gracias de Antemano


----------



## Marcos200

Hola!
te sirve  perfectamente esta fuente, tendrías que hacer la de 800W con las modificaciones que están comentadas para poder obtener +/-70Vdc, usar los IRF450 y los MUR1560 en las salidas



kanixes dijo:


> - Para 115 Vac se necesita un transformador de 12A+12A de secundario..
> - Para 220 Vac se necesitaria la mitad..de este 6A+6A por cada rama..



Esta equivocado respecto a esto porque la corriente consumida en el secundario siempre es la misma independientemente de la tensión del primario, si la tensión en el primario es mayor el amperaje es menor y viceversa

Saludos.


----------



## kanixes

Marcos200 dijo:


> Hola!
> te sirve  perfectamente esta fuente, tendrías que hacer la de 800W con las modificaciones que están comentadas para poder obtener +/-70Vdc, usar los IRF450 y los MUR1560 en las salidas
> 
> 
> 
> Esta equivocado respecto a esto porque la corriente consumida en el secundario siempre es la misma independientemente de la tensión del primario, si la tensión en el primario es mayor el amperaje es menor y viceversa
> 
> Saludos.



*Gracias Man Mil Gracias !!! Una buena Respuesta Directa y al Grano *


*Lo que no encuentro es la lista de materiales!*

*Que Amperage Entrega esta Fuente de 800? *


Yo Uso esta Formula para saber el Amperage! no se si esta bien ?

*A= W / Vdc = A*


----------



## adrian2008

Hola, comparto un documento sobre smps, esta en español. el documento lo encontre en la red.
y hacerles una pregunta como el amigo kanixes cuales son los calculos para sacar la potencia que dara un amplicador con determinado voltaje? yo lo hago con la ley de ohm, pero veo que difiere mucho de lo que dicen algunos

mis calculos son 70 volts/ 8 ohm = 8,75 amp y 70*8,75= 612 watts
70 volts/ 4 ohm = 17,5 amp y 70*17,5 = 1225 watts

aun que no entiendo pore que el amplificador que comenta el amigo kanixes solo entrega, 200 watts en 8 ohm con +-70 y solo 480 watts en 4 ohm  no deberia ser mas aplicando la formula de la ley de ohm? o hay que aplicar alguna formula mas.
estube leyendo y dice que el valor que da de la operacion del voltaje por la corriente hay que multiplicarlo por el porcentaje de la eficiencia del amplificador, no se si sera asi o como es.


----------



## mogolloelectro

tu mismo te respondistes la pregunta tienes que buscar primero cual es la eficiencia efectiva del amplificador sabiendo que ese amplificador es clase ab tiende a perder mucha potencia en calor eso es lo que hace la diferencia entre el ab y el d que pierde muy poca potencia en forma de calor y hay una formula que la verdad no tiene nada de eso pero yo al analizar y armar un amplificador clase ab (cuando los hacia ) para conocer la potencia real del amplificador se divide entre tres la potencia que dice un transistor y con eso se sabe la potencia real (por lo menos para mi) de lo que se le podia exigir a los transistores
por ejemplo por la web hay un amplificador complementario clase ab que usa 8 transistores el 2sc5200 y pareja que cada uno trabaja a 150w y solo se le exijen 50 w a cada transistor para mantenerlos en el punto eficiente
es lo unico que puedo aportar y se que debe haber una formula para eso asi que estare pendiente a la respuesta de los demas integrantes del foro


----------



## adrian2008

bueno ya se como sacar la potencia, de los amplis, pregunte en el tema del ucd y listo, ahora tengo esta pregunta, esta fuente tiene PFC? he leido que los PFC en las fuentes les da mejor rendimiento, es muy complicado hacer un PFC pasivo?


----------



## mogolloelectro

y si sabes que funcion cumple el pfc?...... lo pregunto por que segun lei es mas dificil configurar el pfc o corrector de factor de potencia para las fuentes pero si logras hacer una eso mejoraria la estabilidad en la fuente con respecto al voltaje de entrada del mismo y aparte creo que esa etapa es el dolor de cabeza de los que reparan potencias digitales como las powersoft por que normalmente esas pfc usan un igbt o dos
en pocas palabras es una fuente para la fuene en si dado a que toma un voltaje universal desde 85v a 265v y lo mantiene estable en su salida esa es su funcion y creo que eso aplicaria para la fuente si se alimentara en una ciudad con problemas de estabiidad de voltaje o bajo voltaje en la red 
algo asi entendi yo y a pesar que tengo un nucleo toroidal que cumple esa funcion de pfc por ahora no le tengo funcion ni intencion de uso


----------



## joryds

adrian2008 dijo:


> bueno ya se como sacar la potencia, de los amplis, pregunte en el tema del ucd y listo, ahora tengo esta pregunta, esta fuente tiene PFC? he leido que los PFC en las fuentes les da mejor rendimiento, es muy complicado hacer un PFC pasivo?



Hola Adrian2008, la PFC, corrección del factor de potencia, es un dispositivo que mejora drásticamente la eficiencia en una fuente conmutada, es tan así que puede llegar a un 95% de Eficiencia.

Esto consiste en mantener la tensión constante en la alimentación de los mosfet, por ejemplo: 400V DC y como es sabido, habría 200V en el primario del transformador principal, esta fuente tiene un rango de alimentación de 90 a 265V AC,  otra de las ventajas aparte de la eficiencia es que la red ve esta fuente con el comportamiento de una carga resistiva y eso hace que los armónicos disminuyan considerablemente.

La corriente va en fase con la tensión de red, este toma corriente de la red con mínima corriente de pico y menor corriente Eficaz que una fuente conmutada normal.

Entregan la misma potencia de salidas en el rango de 90 a 265V.

Lo que complica hacer una fuente con corrección de factor de potencia es, que prácticamente hay que armar 2 fuentes la PFC y la fuente SMPS, las 2 deben tener un sistema de control.
Hace poco tiempo estoy haciendo la PFC para un prototipo de prueba, y funciona muy bien es estable solo lo he probado de 85 a 135V AC espero conseguir un Variac para llevarlo a 265V AC.

La otra opción para mejorar la eficiencia en una fuente conmutada por lo menos en un 5%  en una fuente normal es volviéndola resonante.
Esto consiste en agregar una inductancia en serie con el primario y a la vez debe estar un condensador en serie.
Si observan los amplificadores QSC con fuente conmutada, vienen con una inductancia de color rojo.

En las imágenes se observa una fuente conmutada de 2000W que termine de diseñar hace unos meses, allí se observa un inductor Azul con pocas espiras, esa es la resonancia.

acá hay un poco mas de información sobre esta fuente http://www.joryds.com/productos/7-fuente-conmutada


----------



## elseba87

Buenas... como siempre antes de empezar, gracias! a mnicolau por el aporte.
Arme la SMPS compacta version 2.0 con EI-33 y tengo problemas para hacerla andar...
Revise y revise todo varias veces, cambié y resive los E13007 y TL494 (nuevo) y no puedo hacer que arranque, les comento que tiene 9v y -8.8v en la salida principal, y 1v y -3.3v en la salida auxiliar... Estoy probando con la lampara en serie y al encenderla no calienta nada, ni detecte nada mal, prenden los leds.
Probé el cambio que mencionan del capacitor de la base de los E13007 de 1uf por 2.3uf y por 4.7uf y nada... 
Supongo que el problema viene por el lado del arranque porque no llega a tener 15v para alimentar el circuito de control... Por donde empiezo a medir? si me pueden dar una mano para detectar por donde viene la falla...
Adjunto unas foto para ver si aparece algo mal...


----------



## tatajara

Por cierto muy linda elseba
Revisa los valores de las resistencias y demás 
El trafo lo revisaste? 
Saludos


----------



## Dragoblaztr

Revisa las conexiones del driver EE-16 como esta posteado por Mariano de otro modo no arrancara, has intentado alimentando la placa de control con una fuente externa??

Saludos


----------



## electrodin

si estas usando un EI-33 reciclado de una ATX, estos traen solo dos terminales hábiles para el bobinado primario y uno corto (que es donde se unen los dos 1/2 primarios), en el pcb original las pistas no lograna conectar a uno de estos terminales asi que tienes que hacer un puente.
 Es decir tu bobinado primario tiene un terminal al aire...


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente los molesto de nuevo
Me dispuse a armar el inductor de salida y el de protección pero en el de salida no dice el calibre del alambre y en el de protección si, AWG29 como mínimo, si este es para los dos, podría usar alambre de 1,5mm de diámetro? 
Saludos y gracias


----------



## adrian2008

Hola, tengo pensado comprar unos igbt para la fuente de mayor potencia, sera que este me sirve?
 IRG4PC50UD
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/I/R/G/4/IRG4PC50UD.shtml


----------



## mogolloelectro

para tatajara: 
en la guia de armado no dice de cuanto es el inductor de salida pero tienes que usar un alambre igual o superior al secundario de tu transformador (el que tienes que bobinar segun las instrucciones ) si es secundario 8 y 8 espiras con 8 alambres calibre 29 en litz puedes hacer el cable mas largo (como 2 metros mas) y lo que te quede lo empleas para el inductor

lo embobinas con ambas lineas juntas como si fuera el del transformador de potencia e identificas cuales puntas corresponden a cada alambre (cada alambre que este en litz) y cuando lo vayas a ubicar en tu tarjeta cojes y pones las dos puntas de una bobina como es y la otra le inviertes el sentido 

todo eso lo comentan en las primeras paginas del post 

espero te sea de ayuda


----------



## tatajara

Gracias por tu ayuda mogollo
Y en vez de usar 6 alambres de AWG29, no podría usar una sola de mayor calibre? 
Para el trafo principal, tengo alambre de 0,35 creo que es AWG27 podría usarla igual y restarle una o dos tiras de alambre, osea en vez de 6 usar 5 o 6 
Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

para el inductor de salida solo interesa que sea igual o superior el diametro del alambre con respecto al empleado en el secundario del transformador 
claro si quieres intenta haciendolo con dos alambres #14 o 12 pero creo que te costara un poco de trabajo (sarcasmo) la ventaja es que son menos hilos por pelar y menos delicado al hacerlo por que es dificil pelar los alambres sin romperlos
cualquier inquietud por aca estare pendiente


----------



## tatajara

gracias de nuevo 
voy a probar con la de 0,35 a ver que resulta 
saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

estuve revisando el diseño de mi smps de 800w y me di cuenta de un error brutal que cometi al momento de armar el transformador 
segun estaba verificando desde el inductor de salida (que embobine con el sobrante del alambre del transformador) mi error fatal embobine el transformador con solo 8 alambres #29 en lugar de 16 alambres tal vez eso explique por que cayo 3v la fuente a lo que lo ensaye con poca potencia (calculo que pude obtener unos 120w en ambas salidas de los amplificadores)
por ahora sacar un dia para desarmar el transformador e inductor de salida
y voy a emplear los 16 alambres #29 para el secundario del transformador y 6 alambres #24 para el inductor de salida (por rama) segun una hoja de datos de alambres awg y un calculo que tiene de chasis wiring dice que el alambre 29 en un transformador pwm maneja 1.2 amperios y el 24 maneja 3.5 amperios
eso es igual a decir que el transformador va a tener en su salida 19.2 amperios y el inductor manejara 21 amperios
por ahora tendre algunas pesadillas por mi error aunque en un ensayo en el que use medio metro del alambre para simular el grosor del cable se ve similar en espesor y menos mal al nucleo le queda espacio

bueno eso es todo por ahora cuando corrija el error comento...


----------



## Tacatomon

mogolloelectro dijo:


> estuve revisando el diseño de mi smps de 800w y me di cuenta de un error brutal que cometi al momento de armar el transformador
> segun estaba verificando desde el inductor de salida (que embobine con el sobrante del alambre del transformador) mi error fatal embobine el transformador con solo 8 alambres #29 en lugar de 16 alambres tal vez eso explique por que cayo 3v la fuente a lo que lo ensaye con poca potencia (calculo que pude obtener unos 120w en ambas salidas de los amplificadores)
> por ahora sacar un dia para desarmar el transformador e inductor de salida
> y voy a emplear los 16 alambres #29 para el secundario del transformador y 6 alambres #24 para el inductor de salida (por rama) segun una hoja de datos de alambres awg y un calculo que tiene de chasis wiring dice que el alambre 29 en un transformador pwm maneja 1.2 amperios y el 24 maneja 3.5 amperios
> eso es igual a decir que el transformador va a tener en su salida 19.2 amperios y el inductor manejara 21 amperios
> por ahora tendre algunas pesadillas por mi error aunque en un ensayo en el que use medio metro del alambre para simular el grosor del cable se ve similar en espesor y menos mal al nucleo le queda espacio
> 
> bueno eso es todo por ahora cuando corrija el error comento...



Se agradece el feedback compañero, al pendiente de tus pruebas!


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno no es el mejor momento por lo menos para mi por el desarme que me toca hacer pero aca les mando las fotos que prometi y los videos por youtube de las pruebas de la fuente y amplificadores
por ahora he adelantado el inductor de salida de la fuente que ya le cambie el cable por el de 6 hilos #24 awg y el transformador de la fuente va en proceso de desarmado
bueno no siendo mas adjunto archivos.....

ps data: los mosfets que estan en la ultima foto son los que use para remplazar los irfp450 para saber que mas se le quemo a la fuente
a pesar de su alta resistencia (de 1.5 ohms) trabajan bien con la fuente aunque esos mosfets son para trabajar con 900v.....



links de youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVM_EJ4cFHc&feature=plcp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_go9r1bEhk&feature=plcp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qgnaogi5qks&feature=plcp


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo mogollo felizitaciones por el montaje 
saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno por ahora les comento:
la cirujia fue un exito se le inplantaron exitosamente las nuevas lineas electricas al transformador de potencia y a la bobina de salida 
ahora si posee los 16 alambres #29 en litz en el primario y en el secundario
el transformado que tiene la fuente recibio sin problemas el cambio y hasta le quedo espacio....
los voltajes siguen igual el unico que me vario fue el auxiliar de los ventiladores que cayo de 14 a 10.5 pero aun asi ventilan mucho
la pruebas de potencia se las tengo pendiente pero los mantendre al tanto de lo que suceda....


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones mogollo ¡¡
yo por mi parte estoy esperando a que me lleguen los componentes que faltan para terminarla jeje
saludos


----------



## arubaro22

muy buenos los montajes, yo me estoy por armar una para alimentar el amplificador clase D de ejtagle. Navegando me encontre con una cosa muy interesante que para nosotros los electronicos vendria a ser casi obsceno por el disparate de potencia (aunque a mas de uno le gustaria tener a pesar del consumo)


----------



## Tacatomon

600A@14V.


----------



## tatajara

es algo grande no ? (sarcasmo) jaja


----------



## arubaro22

es un disparate, nosotros nos rompemos la cabeza si queremos mas de 500w, esa fuente consume unos 10kw en AC y entrega mas de 8kw en DC te deja con la boca abierta


----------



## Tacatomon

Claro, 10kW en AC... ¿Y la toma trifásica? ¿Invisible?

MaravillasAudio no se quedó quieto estos últimos años.


----------



## vicmagucas

mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias, me alegro les sirva...
> La tensión de salida, así tal cual está regula entre +-20[V] y +-42[V] aprox, si quieren mayor tensión habría que hacer algún ajuste menor en el transformador.
> Respecto a la potencia... no tengo por ahora cómo medirla lamentablemente, estimo unos 250 - 300[W], ojalá pueda llegar a esos valores. Por lo pronto comento que la potencia es mayor a la que se bancan mis 6x9 de prueba, usando un par de UCD, sin caida de tensión en las ramas.
> 
> Lo bueno es que, si se fijan en las fotos, sacando capacitores de salida, diodos y resistencias, lo demás es practicamente todo reciclado, con lo cual se hace bastante barato el armado, por lo tanto ha cumplido mi objetivo.
> 
> Cualquier duda consulten, traté de colocar todas las referencias tanto en el esquema como en la vista de componentes como para que se entienda lo mejor posible...
> 
> Saludos


 

De ante mano te doy las gracias por tan maravilloso aporte, tengo meses buscando y leyendo libros en inglés para lograr diseñar una fuente que necesito, y pidiendo a Dios, apareciste tu con la solución totalmente completa. Para mi proposito 800W son los adecuados para proporcionar 400W por ramas para mi ampli que le coloque un pesado transformador, solo que necesito +70 y 70 V cc en la salida, me gustaría saber que cambios debo hacer en el transformador para lograrlo y en cual transformador.





mnicolau dijo:


> Tal vez se podría... pero hay que cambiar toda la etapa de salida, recalcular el transformador (tanto las espiras como los alambres a utilizar), diodos, capacitores, etc.
> 
> rafanate gracias, bienvenido al foro, cualquier duda se consulta...
> 
> Saludos


 
Estoy interesado en esto, cuales son las ecuaicones u calculos necesarios para recalcular el transformador, calibre y filtros y demas para lograr en la salida +70 y -70 a 8A


----------



## mono1969

hola gente del foro, tengo una pregunta respecto al alambre de litz, el que recomienda el autor para la fuente de 800W es 16 hilos awg 29 = 2,043.2 cir. mils. pero tengo dos carreteles que quisiera saver si me pueden servir: 

50 hilos awg 32 =3200 cir. mils. y otro de:

100 hilos awg 38 = 1600 cir. mils.


----------



## veranito

¿Que formula utilizaste para calcular los condensadores de filtro de salida? Estoy utilizando la misma que para los de entrada y me salen valores muy pequeños.
t=1/50000Hz=0.00002sec
Intensidad 400W/50V en mi caso = 8 amp lo divido por dos por fuente simetrica.
c=(4A*0.00002sec)/(50V*0.2 %)=0.000008 F= 8uF 
Supongo que el error será del período "t" que utilizo.


----------



## nuk

arubaro22 dijo:


> muy buenos los montajes, yo me estoy por armar una para alimentar el amplificador clase D de ejtagle. Navegando me encontre con una cosa muy interesante que para nosotros los electronicos vendria a ser casi obsceno por el disparate de potencia (aunque a mas de uno le gustaria tener a pesar del consumo)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YB5odxQOLw&feature=fvwrel


 
...
yo recuerdo que en unos de esos naufrajios en google me tope con estas imagenes..











PD: eso lo usan para alimentar amplificadores clase D de de digitclass... que son toneladas de watts.
PD: ahora retomo este proyecto para terminar la SMPS de 800.
saludos...


----------



## arubaro22

nuk, eso es una soldadora "inverter", esta interesante para hacer una para electrodos de 1.5mm para soldar chapas delgadas.


----------



## Zet@

Saludos!
 Me he cruzado con un inconveniente. Pude poner en marcha la fuente de 1000w. Pero sin carga los irfp240 calientan y bastante, tanto que ya que perdi 2 pares, por este motivo. Ademas que en principio, la fuente no arrancaba con los capacitores de 1000 uf en la salida, pero ya quedó y por lo menos arranca. Pero lo de la temperatura me desconcierta un poco. Solo lo conecto por 30 seg, y calienta tanto que no podes ni tocarlo, y con la lámpara en serie no muestra un elevado consumo el la entrada en 220 v. Ni isquiere colorea el filamento (lamp 100w). la tension de entrada con la lampara en serie es de 212 volt.
 La tension de salida de la fuente va de +\- 56 v a +\- 70 voltios. En el secundario +\- 14.9 voltios. La fuente tiene 1000 uf x 100v por rama de filtrado. Los rectificadores de la salida son de 8 Amp x 200 v. Son solo para pruebas. Todos los rectificadores asi como los IRFP estan sobre un disipador y completamente aislados. Personalmente se siente como si tuviera conectada una carga, pero no es así. Que podra ser?


----------



## joryds

Zet@ dijo:


> Saludos!
> Me he cruzado con un inconveniente. Pude poner en marcha la fuente de 1000w. Pero sin carga los irfp240 calientan y bastante, tanto que ya que perdi 2 pares, por este motivo. Ademas que en principio, la fuente no arrancaba con los capacitores de 1000 uf en la salida, pero ya quedó y por lo menos arranca. Pero lo de la temperatura me desconcierta un poco. Solo lo conecto por 30 seg, y calienta tanto que no podes ni tocarlo, y con la lámpara en serie no muestra un elevado consumo el la entrada en 220 v. Ni isquiere colorea el filamento (lamp 100w). la tension de entrada con la lampara en serie es de 212 volt.
> La tension de salida de la fuente va de +\- 56 v a +\- 70 voltios. En el secundario +\- 14.9 voltios. La fuente tiene 1000 uf x 100v por rama de filtrado. Los rectificadores de la salida son de 8 Amp x 200 v. Son solo para pruebas. Todos los rectificadores asi como los IRFP estan sobre un disipador y completamente aislados. Personalmente se siente como si tuviera conectada una carga, pero no es así. Que podra ser?



Hola compañero Zet@, el problema está en los IRFP240 estos soportan 200V y tienes en la red 212V AC  X 1.414 =299.8VDC, es decir en un tiempo determinado hay casi 300V pasando por cada mosfet, te recomiendo los IRFP450 o IRFP460 soportan 500V.

Saludos…


----------



## nuk

arubaro22 dijo:


> nuk, eso es una soldadora "inverter", esta interesante para hacer una para electrodos de 1.5mm para soldar chapas delgadas.


 
nop son fuentes switching para amplificadores, yo creo que el voltaje y la corriente que otroga es tan grande que puede llegarse a soldar algunas laminitas de acero

si no mal recuerdo esa fuente da 1200W y un voltaje de ±55 hasta ±85V.


----------



## tatajara

nuk dijo:


> nop son fuentes switching para amplificadores, yo creo que el voltaje y la corriente que otroga es tan grande que puede llegarse a soldar algunas laminitas de acero
> 
> si no mal recuerdo esa fuente da 1200W y un voltaje de ±55 hasta ±85V.



interesante 
mucha potencia


----------



## FELIBAR12

JORYDS dijo:


> Hola compañero Zet@, el problema está en los IRFP240 estos soportan 200V y tienes en la red 212V AC X 1.414 =299.8VDC, es decir en un tiempo determinado hay casi 300V pasando por cada mosfet, te recomiendo los IRFP450 o IRFP460 soportan 500V.
> 
> Saludos…


Me sumo a lo que dice el compañero JORYDS.Esos mosfets que tienes ahi no aguantan ni el encendido!!


----------



## tatajara

Hola gente 
Los molesto de nuevo como siempre va 
Como antes les dije tengo un alambre que en el carrete dice 0,35mm a la cual medí con el calibre y me dio 0,33 0 0,34 con el esmalte, si el esmalte me da 0,28mm así que según tabla es AWG 29 si no me equivoco?  
Probé con unas tiras de esta alambre (6) y la medí y me dio 1,15mm de diámetro aproximado con el esmalte 
Acá les dejo una foto para ver si me sirve, que me dicen?
PD: no me salieron buenas, me temblaba el pulso pero se ven 
Muchas gracias a todos 
Saludos
tatajara


----------



## Newdjeen

Hola
Sorry for english, Im from russia.
I carefully read all 100 pages (with google translator) but still do not understanding the technical data of the transformer & inductors (SMPS version 1) 
Can you write a detailed information in English?
I need fully characteristics of all windings (Primary, Secundary ... etc ...). As its wind
How many skeins and in what order on the inductor
And if it is possible, anyone can translate the "SMPS Half Bridge 800W - Datos.txt" to English

Muchas Gracias

PS If anyone need all 3 versions of PCB in *.lay format (Sprint Layout)? If yes, i can attach arhive to this theme


----------



## tatajara

podes traducir el txt al ingles por medio del google pero no es muy bueno 


txt can translate to English via google but not very good

saludos


----------



## Newdjeen

i know, becous this i ask a help hiere


----------



## tatajara

no lo podes traducir vos ? 
saludos
you can not translate?


----------



## el-rey-julien

1.3 The preferred language is Spanish, and we appreciate the moderate use of any other language.


----------



## mono1969

If you enter to this link, you see the same smps but in english lenguage,
any questions let me know.

http://www.diysmps.com/forums/showthread.php?250-IR2153-smps-with-short-circuit-protection


Newdjeen dijo:


> i know, becous this i ask a help hiere


----------



## sebes852

hola,*mnicolau*,me parecee muy buena la fuente que publicas y las caracterististicas de la misma.Bueno ,quisiera que de porfavor  podrias modificar el diagrama que publicaste de la fuente conmutada,para que entregue a la salida:35v y una corriente de 5.5A a un maximo de 6A.saludos espero tu respuesta  y tu ayuda pues e navegado por la internet y no he encontrado diagramasde fuentes conmutadas ,por favoooor ayudame.


----------



## jlaudio

sebes852 dijo:


> hola,*mnicolau*,me parecee muy buena la fuente que publicas y las caracterististicas de la misma.Bueno ,quisiera que de porfavor  podrias modificar el diagrama que publicaste de la fuente conmutada,para que entregue a la salida:35v y una corriente de 5.5A a un maximo de 6A.saludos espero tu respuesta  y tu ayuda pues e navegado por la internet y no he encontrado diagramasde fuentes conmutadas ,por favoooor ayudame.



creo que ella tiene una salida de 6 amperios mas o menos segun veo de reojo sin hacer cuentas ni calculos y el voltaje lo puedes bajar quitandole una vuelta a cada lado del bobinado secundario o con un trimer en el optoacoplador, y la intensidad sigue siendo la misma  porque la fuente la puede entregar los 6 amperios que necesitas


----------



## tatajara

Si y al voltaje puedes llegar tranquilamente por que esta fuente llega a los 42 Vdc si no me equivoco
Saludos


----------



## el anciano

mogolloelectro dijo:


> estuve revisando el diseño de mi smps de 800w y me di cuenta de un error brutal que cometi al momento de armar el transformador
> segun estaba verificando desde el inductor de salida (que embobine con el sobrante del alambre del transformador) mi error fatal embobine el transformador con solo 8 alambres #29 en lugar de 16 alambres tal vez eso explique por que cayo 3v la fuente a lo que lo ensaye con poca potencia (calculo que pude obtener unos 120w en ambas salidas de los amplificadores)
> por ahora sacar un dia para desarmar el transformador e inductor de salida
> y voy a emplear los 16 alambres #29 para el secundario del transformador y 6 alambres #24 para el inductor de salida (por rama) segun una hoja de datos de alambres awg y un calculo que tiene de chasis wiring dice que el alambre 29 en un transformador pwm maneja 1.2 amperios y el 24 maneja 3.5 amperios
> eso es igual a decir que el transformador va a tener en su salida 19.2 amperios y el inductor manejara 21 amperios
> por ahora tendre algunas pesadillas por mi error aunque en un ensayo en el que use medio metro del alambre para simular el grosor del cable se ve similar en espesor y menos mal al nucleo le queda espacio
> 
> bueno eso es todo por ahora cuando corrija el error comento...



Hola mogolloelectro, podrías postear la tabla u hoja de datos que refiere a esto  *alambres awg y un calculo que tiene de chasis wiring,* en realidad estoy un poco enredado con eso, cuando necesito seleccionar el tipo de alambre, Lo que no se exactamente es con cual de las 2 columnas se trabaja para dar con el calibre AWG apropiado segun el enlace montado en el foro, la opción 1 o se debe tener en cuenta es la opción 2, creo lógicamente que es la opción 1 pero no estoy seguro de esto, necesito me ayudes a confirmar eso: 

http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm

Opción 1: Maximum amps for chassis wiring
Opción 2: Maximum amps for power transmission 

Ah otra preguntica aprovechando el mns

tengo un núcleo de ferrita con una permeabilidad de 2000 y un ACxAW = 52900 y un área efectiva Ae = 1.84cm² no se si me podrías ayudar con la formula para poder hallar la Bmax que puede dar este núcleo.?, ya que no entiendo de mucho que significa la dw en la ecuación 3.15 o 3.16 en el libro de martyn Brown


----------



## mogolloelectro

es la opcion 1 la que te sirve para tus calculos....


----------



## el anciano

mogolloelectro dijo:


> es la opcion 1 la que te sirve para tus calculos....



Gracias Por tu pronta respuesta mogolloelectro, 

Alguien podría ayudarme que significa dw en la siguiente formula ubicada en el libro de Martyn Brown, ecuación 3.15 0 3.16, ya que necesito hallar la Bmax de este núcleo de ferrita:

http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/manuals/EA77.pdf

Sus datos son: 

permeabilidad de 2000 
ACxAW = 52900 
Ae = 1.84cm² 

La formula es: WaAc = (0.68 * Pout *dw * 10³ )/ (Bmax * f)


Gracias de antemano al que pueda despejar el interrogante?


----------



## Zet@

Saludos!
 Gracias por sus comentarios y respuestas.
 Aclaro que cometi un error de tipeo o algo parecido, ya que la fuente esta utilizando dos IRFP450, luego me acorde y no recordaba que puse en el mensaje anterior. Pero sigo ahi con el problema mencionado. Los IRF calientan bastante. Y la fuente no tiene conectada ninguna carga. El resto de las tensiones estan ok.


----------



## sebes852

hola,en el adjunto dejo el diagrama de la fuente conmutada modificada segun como yo crei que debe quedar si me falta algo favor de comentarmelo pues soy nuevo en este tema y no se mucho sobre este, bueno por el momento la fuente da a la salida 127v 6A pero quisiera que me dieran un diagrama que me permita reducir el voltaje a 35v sin afectar el amperaje, a y otra cosa cales son las caracteristicas del transformador ,les dejo el diagrama para que lo chequen y me digan mis errores.saludos


----------



## tatajara

sebes852 dijo:


> hola,en el adjunto dejo el diagrama de la fuente conmutada modificada segun como yo crei que debe quedar si me falta algo favor de comentarmelo pues soy nuevo en este tema y no se mucho sobre este, bueno por el momento la fuente da a la salida 127v 6A pero quisiera que me dieran un diagrama que me permita reducir el voltaje a 35v sin afectar el amperaje, a y otra cosa cales son las caracteristicas del transformador ,les dejo el diagrama para que lo chequen y me digan mis errores.saludos



para que modificarla ? digo yo si con la compacta podes llegar a los +-35vdc 6A o estoy equibocado, si lo estoi corrijanme 
saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

creo que esta equivocado sebes con la idea de modificar la fuente pues la smps de 800w te entregaria la potencia requerida
pero sinceramente te comento y te doy un consejo
si no sabes ni manejas el tema de las smps es mejor que no la intentes modificar por que si no te ha quedado claro que no tienes que alterar nada pero nada para que entregue ese voltaje vas por mal camino
tambien debes saber como funcionan los integrados y ciertos componentes y tener cierta experiencia para armar el transformador 
espero no lo tomes a mal y por lo menos no preguntes cosas que ya estan respondidas a lo largo del tema

separando tus dudas 35v: te lo entregan cualquiera de las fuentes y 6A te lo entrega la smps de 800w de forma estable 
cualquier otra duda (presiento que va a ser acerca del armado del transformador) comenta aunque en el archivo adjunto de las fuentes lo explican y muy bien


----------



## mono1969

Saludos!

Yo se que esta todo muy explicado pero sigo teniendo problemas con el transformador, es para la fuente de 800W, tengo un nucleo ETD49 material 3C85, el calculo de espiras me da:
Primario= 14 espiras  con 16 alambres AWG29
Secundario= 22 espiras para una salida de +-100V con 16 alambres AWG 29.
La entrada AC es de 120V que luego de rectificada y pasada por el dobador de voltage me entrega 360Vdc.
Calculo que el problema es el trafo ya que en una oportunidad le coloque el transformador de una fuente de pc y funcionaba, creo que el nucleo era un ETD39, regulaba bien hasta los 35 volts y luego el trafo comenzaba a hacer un chirrido, todo esto alimentando la tarjeta de control con una fuente externa. Tambien probando la tarjeta controladora mido la frecuencia en los pines 1 y 2 que van a los IRFP460 y en una me marca una frecuencia de 91000Hz y en la otra me marca 182000Hz, la misma medicion me da en los pines de salida 11 y 14 del SG3525, no se si esto es asi o hay algun problema en la tarjeta.

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mogolloelectro

si quieres llegar a +/-100v solo tienes que adicionar espiras al secundario del transformador y cambiando los zenners de la placa de control
yo logre +/-80v solo adicionando 2 espiras en cada alambre del secundario y cambiando los zenners pero no me acuerdo de cuanto eran por que compre varios y probando me dio el voltaje
mi guia fue el integrado que regula la tension del secundario que me da un margen de 30v que de ahi se da la variacion a la fuente
yo creo que coloque dos zenners de 75v (no estoy seguro) y apenas pueda mido el rango que me esta entregando la fuente con el potenciometro
saludes a todos los compañeros del foro y espero que les sirva la info


----------



## sebes852

o expliquenme como ir modificando ,no es que no quiera ezformarme y dejarles todo a ustedes pero no se mucho del tema y quiero que me ayuden el diagrama que quiero modificar es el que esta titulado * SMPS Half-Bridge 800W v1.0 - Esquema* la idea es que de 35v positivos solamente los negativos hay que eliminarlos ,asi como todas las salidas fijas,quiero que de solo los 35v positivos y que conserve los 6A de corriente.saludos


----------



## mono1969

mogolloelectro dijo:


> si quieres llegar a +/-100v solo tienes que adicionar espiras al secundario del transformador y cambiando los zenners de la placa de control
> yo logre +/-80v solo adicionando 2 espiras en cada alambre del secundario y cambiando los zenners pero no me acuerdo de cuanto eran por que compre varios y probando me dio el voltaje
> mi guia fue el integrado que regula la tension del secundario que me da un margen de 30v que de ahi se da la variacion a la fuente
> yo creo que coloque dos zenners de 75v (no estoy seguro) y apenas pueda mido el rango que me esta entregando la fuente con el potenciometro
> saludes a todos los compañeros del foro y espero que les sirva la info



Gracias mogolloelectro, lo de los zenners lo modifique por lo que indicaban en posts anteriores, coloque 2 de 62 volts, pero quisiera saver si el calculo de espiras esta correcto para el nucleo ETD49 material 3C85 y no se si lo que comente sobre la placa de control tiene que ser asi o en ambos pines ( 1 y 2 ) tienen que tener la misma frequencia?
Gracias.


----------



## sebes852

ayudame porfavoooooor *jlaudio*,o dime como hacerle para ir modificandola.saludos perdonen que repita lo mismo pero quiero que quede claro que si quiero poner de mi parte y no pieencen que no me quiero esforzar.


----------



## tatajara

sebes852 dijo:


> ayudame porfavoooooor *jlaudio*,o dime como hacerle para ir modificandola.saludos perdonen que repita lo mismo pero quiero que quede claro que si quiero poner de mi parte y no pieencen que no me quiero esforzar.



Seba como te dijimos antes para que modificarla, ármala tal y como esta y usas solamente el 35v+ y si algún día la necesitas para otra cosa ya la tenes armada, no te gastes en modificarla para eso, este es mi punto de vista, te gastas unos pesos más y la armas completa 
Saludos


----------



## sebes852

hola ,tatajara,pero te digo que  no entiendo muy bien el diagrama:*SMPS Half-Bridge 800W v1.0 - Esquema*,pues solo localizo las salidas de 15v+ pero no encuentro la que me interesa que es la +35v,y quiero eliminar la parte negativa la de los voltajes negativos, asi como las terminales reguladas fijas com los 78xx,y solo dejar la salida que entrega los 35v  6A,pues la voy a utilizar para un circuito que ocupa 35v 6A,porlo que si me gustaria modificarla,porlo que les pido ayuda para modificarla ,poder usarla en la aplicacion que les digo,y lograr mi cometido.porfavor ayudenme a modificarla paso por paso pues no se por donde empezar.saludos


----------



## tatajara

Bueno como tú quieras jeje a ver si te puedo dar una mano 
Te dejo un Word con lo que le tendrías que sacar para usarla a tus necesidades 
Lo que le tenes que sacar está encerrado con un ¡recuadro ¡
Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

a mi parecer haces una mejor inversion con un transformador convencional que con esta fuente por que con tus expectativas dudo que logres sacar la fuente adelante por que requieres un minimo de conocimiento del tema y mas que eso es le hecho de la obtencion de componentes para ensamblarla
no es por alejarte del tema pero quisiera saber si has ensamblado antes una fuente como esta o si por lo menos has armado un transformador de ferrita antes
no es que no te queramos ayudar en el tema si no que (personalmente) dudo de tus conocimientos acerca de las fuentes
y ahora que aplicacion le vas a dar a la fuente esa informacion es critica para saber en lo que te metes por que si te equivocas armandola lo que vas a lograr es un daño mayor si te equivocas en algo


----------



## tatajara

Esa es otra idea ya que te podes perjudicar vos y además si le pasa algo a la fuente por un error estarías gastando más dinero de lo que pensabas, a lo mejor con un transformador, un puente de diodos y un par de caps conseguís los mismos resultados.
Yo te di una idea de como quedaría la fuente sin lo que vos no queres pero después va ave que hacer cálculos y demás 
Saludos


----------



## ragaman

Hola amigos, en estos dias encontre un transformador del mismo tamaño de un ETD49 y decidi armarme la fuente SMPS800w, pero al tener que bobinar el transformador con tanto cable era un lio y en la ciudad donde vivo no es posible consiguie alambre Litz, asi que decidir armar mi propio alambre de litz y les dejo unas guia con foto de como hacerlo.

los pasos son:

1. Cortar la cantidad de alambres que necesitemos, en mi caso eran 18 alambres AWG29, cada uno de 2mts.

2. Conseguir un ayudante 

3. Unir a un extremo los alambres con cinta de papel fuertemente.

4.Una vez unidos los alambres procedemos a meterlos en el mandril de nuestro taladro (de velocidad regulable) por la parte donde pusimos la cinta de papel.

5. Este es el paso mas importante, nuestro ayudante debe estirar el alambre lo mas que pueda, asegurando que todos los alambres tengan la misma tensión y no quede uno des igual, ya que esto afectaría el trenzado del alambre. 

6. una vez estemos seguros que todos los alambres estén perfectamente trenzados, procedemos a trenzarlo con el taladro. preferiblemente a una baja velocidad, hasta ver que todo el cable se encuentre trenzado. no hay que abuzar y darle muchas mas vueltas de lo necesario, ya que podríamos dañar el alambre de cobre.

PD: los invito a conseguirse un pad mouse como el mio


----------



## tatajara

Gracias por el mini tuto ragaman jeje aunque yo ya tenía idea de esto pero mal no viene jeje siempre hay detalles en cada uno 
Saludos


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

amigos la forma en que yo fabrico el alambe de litz es la siguiente, recorte un un circulo de un pote plastico duro y de un grosor de la pasta de 5mm le incerte un tornillo con tuerca en todo el centro del plastico, este tornillo es el que va sujeto al mandril del taladro; al rededor der cirulo de plastico realize los agujeros necesarios para el numero de alambres a entorchar introduciendolos en el agujero y entorchandolos, los alambres deben ser del mismo largo con el fin que el final de los cables los entrochemos todos juntos y queden parejos, este final de los cables los sujetamos a una bentana de hierro y estiramos el taladro con los cables sujetos al plastico hasta que
queden bien templados todos los hilos y procedemos a encender el taladro lentamente, con el circulo quede una trenza perfecta sin nudos. 
Aclaro por cada agujero va un alambre se va a ver como si fuera un paraguas al sujetar todos los cables y estirar el taladro.


----------



## FELIBAR12

ragaman dijo:


> Hola amigos, en estos dias encontre un transformador del mismo tamaño de un ETD49 y decidi armarme la fuente SMPS800w, pero al tener que bobinar el transformador con tanto cable era un lio y en la ciudad donde vivo no es posible consiguie alambre Litz, asi que decidir armar mi propio alambre de litz y les dejo unas guia con foto de como hacerlo.
> 
> los pasos son:
> 
> 1. Cortar la cantidad de alambres que necesitemos, en mi caso eran 18 alambres AWG29, cada uno de 2mts.
> 
> 2. Conseguir un ayudante
> 
> 3. Unir a un extremo los alambres con cinta de papel fuertemente.
> 
> 4.Una vez unidos los alambres procedemos a meterlos en el mandril de nuestro taladro (de velocidad regulable) por la parte donde pusimos la cinta de papel.
> 
> 5. Este es el paso mas importante, nuestro ayudante debe estirar el alambre lo mas que pueda, asegurando que todos los alambres tengan la misma tensión y no quede uno des igual, ya que esto afectaría el trenzado del alambre.
> 
> 6. una vez estemos seguros que todos los alambres estén perfectamente trenzados, procedemos a trenzarlo con el taladro. preferiblemente a una baja velocidad, hasta ver que todo el cable se encuentre trenzado. no hay que abuzar y darle muchas mas vueltas de lo necesario, ya que podríamos dañar el alambre de cobre.
> 
> PD: los invito a conseguirse un pad mouse como el mio



Donde conseguiste ese transformador? es reciclado o comprado en un almacen? Que referencia tiene?

Pd:Alguno de ud sabe de un disolvente que no sea thinner para pelar los alambres instantaneamente? sin tener que usar lijas? Yo vi en un taller de reparacion de parlantes como pelaban al instante los alambres esmaltados en un disolvente que no se como se llamara!!


----------



## ragaman

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Donde conseguiste ese transformador? es reciclado o comprado en un almacen? Que referencia tiene?
> 
> Pd:Alguno de ud sabe de un disolvente que no sea thinner para pelar los alambres instantaneamente? sin tener que usar lijas? Yo vi en un taller de reparacion de parlantes como pelaban al instante los alambres esmaltados en un disolvente que no se como se llamara!!



Lo saque de una planta Kenwood que se habia dañado. midiento las dimensiones tiene exactamente las mismas de un nucleo ETD49.


----------



## mogolloelectro

jejejjejej con respecto a tu pad mouse eso es un potavasos de club colombia yo consegui como 50 de esos pero los regale.....
me quede como con 3 pero ni se donde fueron a tener
yo cuando hago mis alambres litz pongo todos juntos (16 #29 por ejemplo ) y pongo todo en un taladro y a girar pero cuando lo hago hago tramos de 5 a 10 metros (mejor que sobre a que falte) pero lo que realmente es dificil es pelar los alambres los mejores resultados los consigo pelando con un bisturi y lijandolos al final
ah y aportando

mi fuente varia entre 73 a 89 voltios aproximadamente no se por que pero por ahora va bien.....
(entre cada rama y tierra vale la pena aclarar...)


----------



## tatajara

mogolloelectro dijo:


> jejejjejej con respecto a tu pad mouse eso es un potavasos de club colombia yo consegui como 50 de esos pero los regale.....
> me quede como con 3 pero ni se donde fueron a tener
> yo cuando hago mis alambres litz pongo todos juntos (16 #29 por ejemplo ) y pongo todo en un taladro y a girar pero cuando lo hago hago tramos de 5 a 10 metros (mejor que sobre a que falte) pero lo que realmente es dificil es pelar los alambres los mejores resultados los consigo pelando con un bisturi y lijandolos al final
> ah y aportando
> 
> mi fuente varia entre 73 a 89 voltios aproximadamente no se por que pero por ahora va bien.....
> (entre cada rama y tierra vale la pena aclarar...)



Para pelarlos podes usar un encendedor, quemas el barniz y después lo lijas 

Interesante el voltaje que obtuviste en esa fuente


----------



## mogolloelectro

lo he dejado un buen rato en la estufa y no alcanza a quemar muy bien el barniz....
pero lo bueno es que soporta ese alambre altas temperaturas demasiado bien.................


----------



## sebes852

hola,segun lo que señalaste en la imajen que pusiste en el work en el mensaje anterior modifique el diagrama y elimine lo que me señalaste ,solo tengo unas dudas que señale en la imajen que acontinuacion voy a presentar ,lo señalado en el rectangulo quisiera que me dijieras  cual es su funcion y donde debe ir conectado,lo señalado en los circulos quisiera que me dijieras donde debe ir conectado,y en el exagono quisiera que me dijieras  que  componente es.saludos


----------



## tatajara

mogolloelectro dijo:


> lo he dejado un buen rato en la estufa y no alcanza a quemar muy bien el barniz....
> pero lo bueno es que soporta ese alambre altas temperaturas demasiado bien.................



hasme caso jeje funciona muy bien con el ensendedor o un mecherito 
saludos





sebes852 dijo:


> hola,segun lo que señalaste en la imajen que pusiste en el work en el mensaje anterior modifique el diagrama y elimine lo que me señalaste ,solo tengo unas dudas que señale en la imajen que acontinuacion voy a presentar ,lo señalado en el rectangulo quisiera que me dijieras  cual es su funcion y donde debe ir conectado,lo señalado en los circulos quisiera que me dijieras donde debe ir conectado,y en el exagono quisiera que me dijieras  que  componente es.saludos



Lo del hexágono el es transformador de ferrita
Lo que está a la izquierda abajo es la conexión del disipador a masa y lo de los 6v me parece que es la alimentación del la placa de control, pero no creo alguien que me corrija 
Lo de el pin 4 que sale de el núcleo con pones (m,p,o,n) creo que es el puente que va al conector de la placa de control
Y el +Vbus me confundió, va me perdí jej que alguien me lo diga ami también 

Saludos y espero que te haya podido ayudar


----------



## mogolloelectro

el +vbus es el que va al transistor que regula la tension inicial de arranque

en el diseño que planteas te toca modificar los zenners que van de realimentacion en el circuito tienes que puentearle fisicamente el que correspondia a -vcc a tierra y simplemente quita uno de los zenners de los que van al optoacoplador para que solo haga realimentacion con base al vcc



mmmm me llevare a la empresa un trozo de litz que tengo por ahi para probar con un soplete a gas (aunque era un cautin a gas pero por cosas de la vida no soldo mas y quedo asi) a ver que tal le va ese alcanza a elevar la temperatuta a 1200 grados (no creo que se resista mas el barniz) 
bueno voy a ver si ubo el esquema con las modificaciones para la fuente
pero eso si solo te servira de guia alla tu si ubicas los componentes del pcb original y los modificas o si haces otro pcb
ah y no has comentado en que vas a emplear la fuente que no se te olvide....



emmmm las modificaciones son minimas solo debes puentear uno de los zenners de la placa de control y en el pcb principal pasar la pata que correspondia al -vcc a tierra asi compara con la mitad del voltaje sin problemas
con respecto al transformador lo puedes armar con ambos alambres en litz como explican en el .txt y asi obtienes el doble de amperios y por la forma de rectificado no se dobla el voltaje o si no usa un solo alambre litz pero te lo sugiero para que de esa forma rectifique en onda completa y se aproveche mejor la corriente
ya sabes que va con un tab central de la bobina que es tierra y los extremos ivan +vcc y -vcc (hablando de las salidas del transformador antes de pasar a rectificado) esta vez tomaras las dos puntas y las pasas por diodos que te entreguen voltaje positivo y los juntas a +vcc y el gmd sigue siendo gnd


----------



## tatajara

> el +vbus es el que va al transistor que regula la tension inicial de arranque


entendido ahora jeje



> mmm me llevare a la empresa un trozo de litz que tengo por ahi para probar con un soplete a gas (aunque era un cautin a gas pero por cosas de la vida no soldo mas y quedo asi) a ver que tal le va ese alcanza a elevar la temperatuta a 1200 grados (no creo que se resista mas el barniz)
> bueno voy a ver si ubo el esquema con las modificaciones para la fuente
> pero eso si solo te servira de guia alla tu si ubicas los componentes del pcb original y los modificas o si haces otro pcb
> ah y no has comentado en que vas a emplear la fuente que no se te olvide....



mmm si no resulta limpiandolos todos juntos separale las puntas y hacelo uno por uno, es medio engorroso pero funciona jeje

saludos


----------



## nuk

hola acabo de adquirir un nucleo de ferrita, lamentablemente tiene un glap...
creo que me tocara lijarlo, o conseguir un igual para usar los que esten parejos.
y no se si sirba para armar la SMPS de 800W. no consigo dato alguno
por la dimenciones se podra saber??.

PSD1or lo menos esta vez no termine rompiendo todo el _nucleo_ .
PSD2or ahora ire haciendo la placa.
saludos
*ΠµK*​


----------



## mogolloelectro

jejeje se parece mucho al nucleo que monte en mi smps de 800w y casualmente tambien tenia gap te sugiero lo que yo hice
pega una lija gruesa entre 280 a 360 a un vidrio que sea grueso o por lo menos sobre una superficie plana en mi caso era un idrio de mas o menos 1 cm de espesor y tenia dos lijas pegadas en el la otra lija era entre 400 y 600 y ambas lijas eran de tela (que son muy resistentes al desgaste) y soportan muy bien su uso con agua
y en caso de que el nucleo ya no te encaje con el carrete lija tambien la superficie donde hace contacto con el nucleo es donde termina el area redonda y empieza la plana y antes de las curvas en la que se cierrra el nucleo (ojo es el carrete en esa area que vas a lijar no el nucleo)
espero te sirva la info para que e animes por tu adquisicion

ah adjunto una foto vieja del nucleo espero no sea inconveniente la calidad de la foto


----------



## nuk

gracias mogolloelectro lo tendre en mente por ahora intentare buscar uno igual para no recurrir e ese metodo ya que como vistes no tengo mucha _paciencia_. XD
pero de todos modos me aclarastes muy bien los materiales a usar lo ire reclutando para no dañar en lo mas minimo al nucleo
saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Alguien seria tan amable de explicarme eso de enrollar la lamina de cobre y soldarla en Q para que no forme una espira, es que conseguí unas laminas de esas y se las quiero colocar a mi trafo.

Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

a el punto que hace referencia como Q e un punto de la bobina que va al negativo de la fuente para suprimir picos que pueden generar interferencias o ruidos parasitos en la fuente
y lo que dicen de que no forme una espira es que cuando coloques la lamina no de la vuelta sobre si mismo por que puede generar 2 problemas el primero seria que podria generar corriente y devolverla por el negativo (eso es solo una teoria mia pero quisiera saber si es posible) pero lo que si puede hacer si haces una espira entera es hacer un corto en el campo magnetico y recalentar el transformador y/o sencillamente quemar los transistores de potencia 
espero que entiendas como se pone la lamina sencillamente la tomas a la medida que requieras para hacer un circulo pero sin dejarlo totalmente cerrado le puedes dejar un espacio entre 2 milimetros a medio centimetro si quieres y no dejara de hacer su funcion pero dentro e lo posible primero aisla la lamina (pero soldando un alambre que salga para la conexion al terminal Q por que esas lminas no son aisladas
bueno en caso de que no entiendas algo con un poco mas de tiempo te edito una foto para que mas o menos entiendas la idea
saludes a todos y proximament mas info de mi proyecto...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

mogolloelectro dijo:


> a el punto que hace referencia como Q e un punto de la bobina que va al negativo de la fuente para suprimir picos que pueden generar interferencias o ruidos parasitos en la fuente
> y lo que dicen de que no forme una espira es que cuando coloques la lamina no de la vuelta sobre si mismo por que puede generar 2 problemas el primero seria que podria generar corriente y devolverla por el negativo (eso es solo una teoria mia pero quisiera saber si es posible) pero lo que si puede hacer si haces una espira entera es hacer un corto en el campo magnetico y recalentar el transformador y/o sencillamente quemar los transistores de potencia
> espero que entiendas como se pone la lamina sencillamente la tomas a la medida que requieras para hacer un circulo pero sin dejarlo totalmente cerrado le puedes dejar un espacio entre 2 milimetros a medio centimetro si quieres y no dejara de hacer su funcion pero dentro e lo posible primero aisla la lamina (pero soldando un alambre que salga para la conexion al terminal Q por que esas lminas no son aisladas
> bueno en caso de que no entiendas algo con un poco mas de tiempo te edito una foto para que mas o menos entiendas la idea
> saludes a todos y proximament mas info de mi proyecto...



Osea soldarla en el punto Q del transformador? pues yo siempre he visto que esas laminas van a tierra o masa y se cierran formando una especie de anillo, como las que se envuelven alrededor del transformador cuando ya esta terminado, creo que hasta cumplen la misma funcion, por eso mi duda...







Esperemos a ver quien nos aclara mejor el tema


----------



## tatajara

si oscar cumplen la misma funcion, con la diferencia que vos la pones entre los bobinados y esta esta afuera 
saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pero va cerrada en forma de anillo o va como dice el compañero mogolloelectro solada al punto q del transformador.


----------



## tatajara

> y lo que dicen de que no forme una espira es que cuando coloques la lamina no de la vuelta sobre si mismo


aca te lo nombro ¡¡
saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

a diferencia de la que va por fuera la de adentro no se debe cerrar para que no haga corto en el campo interno de la bobina
esas que estan en la foto se cierran por que lo que hacen es suprimir el campo que salga del nucleo y de esta forma no emitan interferencias a otros componentes suceptibles a ruidos o por lo menos eso tengo entendido....
espero no haya sido confusa la informacion y si tu preguntabas por hacerlo como esta en la foto la pedes hacer tal cual y no tendras problemas


----------



## tatajara

si mogollo es exactamente para eso la lamina de afuera, va es es lo que esta escrito y se dice en todos lado asi que no creo que sea para otra cosa misteriosa jaja
saludos


----------



## ragaman

Aquí les dejo las fotos de la fuentesita que arme con un núcleo del mismo tamaño que un ETD49 que saque una planta Kenwood  espero les guste. hasta ahora no he comprado la cantidad de bombillos de 100W para probar la potencia de salida, le he puesto 3 de 100W y el voltaje de salida ni se inmuta .

Les dejo un video de una pequeña prueba con una bombilla.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EVOc4ITnmw&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXHdU_qHMtM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## mnicolau

ragaman dijo:


> Aquí les dejo las fotos de la fuentesita que arme...



Excelente SMPS


----------



## tatajara

muy buen montaje ragaman ¡¡
prolijisimo jaja
saludos


----------



## joryds

Hola ragaman, la verdad te quedo muy bien la fuente, mi pregunta es cuantos vatios esperas conseguir con esos mosfet y donde conseguiste los capacitores de color rojo que están en la salida de la fuente

Saludes...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

ragaman saludos, compa elegante esa smps muy profesional, tengo una duda cual smps es esa ya que veo 4 filtros en la entrada de voltaje.


----------



## ragaman

JORYDS dijo:


> Hola ragaman, la verdad te quedo muy bien la fuente, mi pregunta es cuantos vatios esperas conseguir con esos mosfet y donde conseguiste los capacitores de color rojo que están en la salida de la fuente
> 
> Saludes...



Amigo JORYDS, con esos IRPF460 se que puede obtener facilmente 800W usando el transformador que implemente en mi fuente, los capacitadores son unos Wima que pedi por internet.





EDUARDO RIVEIRA dijo:


> ragaman saludos, compa elegante esa smps muy profesional, tengo una duda cual smps es esa ya que veo 4 filtros en la entrada de voltaje.




que tal Eduardo, gracias por el comentario de la fuente , la verdad es que me toco diseñar una nueva PCB para poder utilizar el transformador que tengo, ya que el footprint de la fuente de 800W que esta en el foro no sirve para utilizar mi transformador porque es mas grande, así que diseñe una PCB con algunas cositas de mas


----------



## chelitog

Saludos mnicolau, excelente aporte el de la fuente SMPS, pero revisando los valores del resistor y capacitor CT y RT del esquemático no me da la frecuencia de oscilacion, me podrias confirmar el valor de estos componentes por favor, gracias.


----------



## anthony123

¿Porqué siempre hay que usar resistencias de carga a la salida? Las bibliografias siempre hablan de un "minimun I load of 1A". Con un par de mA (por ejemplo un diodo led) no basta? Me choca esa técnica con mi sentimiento "eficientista" 


Saludos!


----------



## mogolloelectro

lo que logras en cargar la fuente con resistencias en la salida es sencillamente para evitar entre muchas cosas que cuando los condensadores electroliticos carguen el voltaje nominal no empieze a elevar los voltios en ella por ejemplo la fuente terciaria que use para la smps de 800w solo la uso para poner a andar los ventiladores de la fuente y por error (o casualidad)  medi el voltaje en los condensadores de salida de la fuente la cual no tenia la mencionada resistencia y me marco casi 25 voltios pense que era culpa del numero de espiras que tenia la fuente y le saque una y lo unico que obtuve fu bajarlo a casi 22 voltios pero al conectarle el ventilador el voltaje cayo a 11,5 voltios por no usar la famosa resistencia que es la que mantiene el voltaje estable
en el el secundario me variaba el voltaje en mas o menos 1 voltio con resistencias de 10k a 1w y le coloque en remplazo 4.7k a 5w y el voltaje es absolutamente estable 
ahora si con mi fuente terciaria subia mas o menos 10v que era casi el doble que el voltaje rectificado sin carga que podria pasar (en mi caso) con una fuente con +/- 80v en la salida si se elevara esa tension

ah y adicional la primera fuente que arme que fue la switching de 300w con transistores me toco ponerle mucha mas carga para que arrancara 

espero te sirva de algo toda esta info


----------



## SERGIOD

ragaman dijo:


> Aquí les dejo las fotos de la fuentesita que arme con un núcleo del mismo tamaño que un ETD49 que saque una planta Kenwood  espero les guste. hasta ahora no he comprado la cantidad de bombillos de 100W para probar la potencia de salida, le he puesto 3 de 100W y el voltaje de salida ni se inmuta .
> 
> Les dejo un video de una pequeña prueba con una bombilla.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EVOc4ITnmw&feature=youtu.be
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXHdU_qHMtM&feature=youtu.be



Que maravilla te quedo de lujo ; ,


----------



## os12300

¡Saludos! nuevamente, como les comenté en un pricipio, trato de comprender añgúnos de los conceptos, referentes al calculo de transformadore SMPS, pero veo que no es tán fácil, por lo que he leído hay un gran número de constantes que debemos considerar de acuerdo a la topología que seleccionemos, me interesa mucho la Half-Bridge o medio puente, ahora checando las fórmulas veo que no tengo muchos problemas, pero mi problema principal, que creo que es uno por el que pasomos todos, es: 
¿Cómo obtener el dato de Bmax?, este por el momento es mi mayor coco, puedo obsevar que se puede obtener por medio de las gráficas de potencia y/o también como perdida de esta, entre otros medios, pero, pues para ser honesto aún no encuentro un medio real para obtener este dato, ya que no puede ser el total porque saturaría el núcleo lo cual destruiría lo transistores (MosFets) de suicheo, no puede estar o ser muy baja ya que tendríamos que utilizar componentes más grandes, y el tamaño del transformador aumentaría bastante. Es por esto, mi consulta, como obtener el valor optimo o promedio para el valos adecuado del Bmax?. 
  Gracias de antemano por responder a mi solicitud.
  Hasta pronto.


----------



## jllvmicrostar

no te hagas mucho lio con el Bmax  , en la practica generalmente se usa valores entre 1000 y 1500


----------



## Copi

Genial tu aporte Mariano! Capo total!

Lo único que me queda un par de preguntas:

1) ¿Cómo se hace el inductor de entrada?¿Y como se suelda?¿Hago agujeros en donde justo entre?
2) El driver de la ATX que se necesita, ¿Lo saco de cualquier fuente o de alguna en especial? Es decir, hay varias que te dicen "funciona con cualquier gabinete que admite ATX" o cosas así. Pero, ¿tengo que tener en cuenta algún modelo/potencia o da lo mismo sacarla de cualquier fuente?

Espero haberme expresado bien . Desde ya mil gracias por tu aporte!


----------



## tatajara

hola copi


> 1) ¿Cómo se hace el inductor de entrada?¿Y como se suelda?¿Hago agujeros en donde justo entre?


esa respuesta la vas a tener en el archivo txt que esta con los pdf de cada fuente, el cual lo explica y tambien se hablo a lo largo del post ¡¡


> 2) El driver de la ATX que se necesita, ¿Lo saco de cualquier fuente o de alguna en especial? Es decir, hay varias que te dicen "funciona con cualquier gabinete que admite ATX" o cosas así. Pero, ¿tengo que tener en cuenta algún modelo/potencia o da lo mismo sacarla de cualquier fuente?


hay muchas fuentes que lo tienen y a demas se hablo a lo largo del post, a buscar jejeje
saludos


----------



## Copi

Genial! Muchas gracias! 

Lo del inductor de entrada lo pregunté porque no esta en el txt, quizás estaría bueno agregarlo. Por el momento seguiré tu consejo y leeré las 141 páginas del hilo 

Gracias!


----------



## mnicolau

Me alegro te sirva Copi 

No hay pads definidos para el inductor de entrada porque depende de cada modelo en particular, tenés 4 zonas grandes de PCB en las cuales hay que hacer los agujeros según el que dispongas. Usá uno reciclado, no conviene armarlo.

Cualquier driver ATX sirve, la identificación de pines está explicada en el txt.

Saludos


----------



## Copi

Si! Gracias Mariano y todos los que contestaron! La camaradería del foro es algo que los demás foros de lo que sea tienen que envidiarnos!

Tengo una preguntita más .

Me esta costando conseguir el nucleo E33, consigo uno E30... ¿Me sirve o al tener menor área efectiva no va a funcionar como se espera?

Desde ya y nuevamente, MIL GRACIAS!


----------



## mogolloelectro

emmmm la verdad te sirve un nucleo de una fuente atx (aunque suene obvio) a veces vienen con varias referencias yo recuerdo haber usado uno que era mas bajo y no me presento ningun tipo de problemas 
y lo otro es que tienes que tener en cuenta si lo vas a armar con las mismas espiras y alambres que estan en el .txt creo que te sobra espacio (siempre que dejes los alambres bien ubicados y compactos)
ahora mismo no tengo una foto del nucleo pero estoy seguro que te servira (siempre que alguien mas diga lo contrario y exponga los fundamentos)
si quieres y espero que te sea de ayuda usa una fuente atx y ves desarmando la por partes en las instrucciones dan una indicacion de como saber los pines del transformador driver van en la tarjeta te dicen que lo identifiques por unos componentes (transistores y condensadores) cual es cual pin
yo personalmente te sugiero uses la fuente que en caso que te equivoques sencilamente la fuente no va a arrancar (yo lo probe de muchas formas y con la serie no pasa nada) ya cuando te arranque simplemente conectala a la red local y si todo va bien debe funcionar como es (no se te olvide chequear todo antes de la conexioninicial y si puedes ponle un fusible de 1 amperio o menos para que no pases un susto

uy parece que me emocione pero la verdad esa fue la primera fuente que arme y si hice muchas pruebas para hacerla funcionar y ahora mismo hace parte del stock de un amigo  que debe estar haciendo buen uso de la misma despues arme la smps con el ir2153 y fue mas facil de hacer funcionar y por ultimo la de 800w que me sorpendio la facilidad con la que arranco y todo lo demas
bueno espero ser de utilidad en una proxima ocasion


----------



## nuk

hola al foro, ya que armar esta fuente SMPS consiste tambien en reciclar algunos componentes a usar, hace no mucho me llegaron unos diodos ultra rapidos en buen estado:
mi intriga es saber si es posible reemplazar los MUR840 por los
Diodos ultra rapidos:
25JPF40
FEP30GP
25JPF20
SF304C

PSD: dejo una vista rapida de la tabla de caracteristicas de cada diodo.
gracias de antemano
*ΠµK*​


----------



## mogolloelectro

viendo tu vista rapida nuk te comento que esos diodos te podrian servir dado a que su tiempo de respuesta es rapido y no creo que tenga inconvenientes  salvo el hecho de acomodarlos al pcb (que sera mas facil por la configuracion con la que cuentas

y para rodrigus21 el link de las fuentes esta exactamente debajo de los videos de youtube que copiastes para mostrar son unos archivos comprimidos  

SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta + PCB
ADVERTENCIA: debido a la alimentación de línea de las SMPS presentadas, existen riesgos de electrocución. Por favor tomar los recaudos necesarios. Si no cuenta con los conocimientos adecuados para llevar a cabo el proyecto en forma segura, por favor no lo intente!
Hola, les traigo un par de fuentes de alimentación conmutadas, ideales para la alimentación de amplificadores de audio. Presentan la posibilidad de regulación de la tensión de salida secundaria, e incorporan además salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]) para la alimentación de filtros, preamplificadores, etc.
La utilización de este tipo de fuentes switching evita la necesidad de recurrir a costosos, pesados y voluminosos transformadores corrientes, además de las etapas de rectificado y filtrado correspondientes.
Toda la información necesaria, esquemas, PCBs, etc se encuentran en sus respectivos archivos.
SMPS Compacta:
- Potencia de salida teórica: 
· ~250[W] con núcleo EI33-23-13 (típico en ATX).
- Frecuencia del controlador: 160[Khz] aprox.
- Tensión de salida regulable +-24 a +-42[V] aprox.
- Tensión de salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]).
- Versión con rectificadores de salida simples y dobles en un mismo encapsulado.
EDIT 27/07/2012: Actualizada la SMPS Compacta versión 3.0. 
- Facilitado el proceso de arranque de la SMPS.
- Mejoras generales en el PCB.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SMPS 800W:
- Potencia de salida teórica: 
· 800[W] con núcleo EE42/21/15
· > 1[KW] con núcleo EE42/21/20.
- Incluye protección contra cortos.
- Frecuencia del controlador: 210[Khz] aprox.
- Tensión de salidas secundarias variable (+-24[V] a +-42[V] aprox)
- Tensión de salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]).

Videos:
Compacta v1.0:

Compacta v2.0:

800W v1.0:

 Archivos Adjuntos
	SMPS Half-Bridge 800W v1.0.zip (191,6 KB (Kilobytes), 551 visitas)
	SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta v3.0.rar (425,6 KB (Kilobytes), 716 visitas)

te falto la parte que se ve al final y hasta donde revise todavia sigue la info en el primer post (como deberia ser...)


----------



## Copi

Gracias por las respuestas. 

Tengo una duda con el tema de las vueltas al bobinar. ¿En los devanados que llevan cables en paralelo, los cables los enrosco entre si? Yo lo haría por prolijidad. Pero la verdad que no se si cambia o no. 

Es decir, ¿bobino con "un cable" de n° alambres o bobino n° alambres a la vez?

Otra cosa: 

Hace unos días preguntaba sobre el inductor de entrada. Conseguí de una impresora un par de inductorcitos pero estaban separados, digamos el k y el j. ¿Los podré usar asi separados? (Cargo la foto)

Mil gracias!


----------



## tatajara

> Tengo una duda con el tema de las vueltas al bobinar. ¿En los devanados que llevan cables en paralelo, los cables los enrosco entre si? Yo lo haría por prolijidad. Pero la verdad que no se si cambia o no.
> 
> Es decir, ¿bobino con "un cable" de n° alambres o bobino n° alambres a la vez?


como se hablo a lo largo del tema hay que "enrroscarlos" entre si y despues bobinar los bobinados 1,2,3 
entendes?

y con respecto a este inductor no creo que sirva, pero esperemos a que otro responda por que yo no se bien sis se puede, para mi no ¡¡
saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

si es el inductor de entrada de corriente primaria (110 o 220) no te sirve por que la idea es hacer un filtro emi que es para suprimir picos de corriente que puedan generar los transistores al conmutar en la fuente o cualquier ruido o interferencia que viaje por la linea y para que el cumpla esa funcion ambas bobinas deben ir sobre el mismo inductor o nucleo aunque no es una parte crucial para hacer que funcione la fuente asi que mientras que consigues el que es puedes colocar un par de jumpers done van las bobinas y si lo consigues lo colocas 
en mi caso yo tengo muchos de esos inductores y tenia dos en especial que los use para suprimir ruidos entre una fuente de 28v y una bomba de combustible (es corriente directa) y el consumo es alrededor de 30 amperios (el alambre que tenia esos inductores era muy grueso) 
ah y no se si valga la correcion pero entiendase por inductor  (choke o supresor emi) no se si lo este describiendo bien pero sabemos de lo que estamos hablando...... pero gracias por la correcion o por la comprension



ah de aca saque los dos indutores mencionados
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=735493#post735493
son los que estan en la parte inferior derecha y el que esta por el centro es un inductor del pfc d la fuente
ahi tengo ese transformador o choque para futuros proyectos....


----------



## rodrigus21

muchas gracias mogolloelectro, mejor me voy a esperar hasta que pueda comprender bien este consepto y tener mas experiencia y depues lo intento.
seguire pacractiando con las fuentes lineales.

saludos


----------



## juliangp

Hola, una pregunta, consegui un nucleo bastante grande del chopper de una tv, podria usarlo para armar la fuente de 800watts en un amplificador de 400w rms ab con fuente partida de 75+75v? saludos


----------



## djwash

juliangp dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta, consegui un nucleo bastante grande del chopper de una tv, podria usarlo para armar la fuente de 800watts en un amplificador de 400w rms ab con fuente partida de 75+75v? saludos



Lo mismo de siempre, generalmente los nucleos de TV tienen GAP (es un espacio que evita que se cierre la columna central del nucleo), revisa si lo tiene NO te sirve a menos que con una lija dejes las patas del mismo largo asi eliminas dicho GAP. Hacer esto NO te garantiza el buen funcionamiento ya que la union entre las dos partes del nucleo debe ser perfecta. Otro punto a tener en cuenta es el material del nucleo...


----------



## juliangp

Gracias DJWASH , si lo tiene, mi pensamiento era conseguir dos de esos nucleos y usar las dos partes que son iguales asi conformo uno igual vos decis que funcionara?


----------



## djwash

juliangp dijo:


> Gracias DJWASH , si lo tiene, mi pensamiento era conseguir dos de esos nucleos y usar las dos partes que son iguales asi conformo uno igual vos decis que funcionara?



Deberia funcionar, mientras sean identicos, del mismo material no deberia haber problemas.


----------



## juliangp

gracias, y como podria hacer para lograr 75+75vdc?


----------



## tatajara

Hola juliangp
Se hablo mucho de este tema a lo largo del tema, pegale una leída al post¡¡¡
Para darte una idea, tendrías que recalcular el bobinado del trafo primario, el voltaje de los capacitores y barias cosas más que son más simples
Espero que te haya servido
Saludos


----------



## ragaman

de antemano les Deseo una Feliz Navidad a todos, quiero aprovechar para dejarle unas las fotos de mi ultima SMPS, es una version compacta con nucleo EE42, la PCB principal esta hecha en una PCB doble capa al igual que la plaquita de control que utiliza componentes SMD.

Estas PCB fueron hechas con la tinta para foto sensibilizar PCBs y antisolder que compre a un distribuidor en mi pais.

El transformador apenas lo estoy bobinando, cuando este lista subiré las fotos de como quedo.


Les dejo  unas fotos de como se usa el antisolder UV fotoimaginable.


----------



## j0nA

Hola a todos... Gracias mnicolau por publicar el circuito.
Les comento que arme la smps half bridge 350w con diodos dobles.
El problema que tengo es que en las salidas de +-12v obtengo +2,3v y -3,5v. En la salida regulable obtengo +14,5 y -14,4. Giro el preset y no varían. Los 13007 calientan bastante y mientras tengo funcionando la fuente se escucha un cricricricri...
En paginas anteriores alguien tenia un problema similar y le recomendaron subir los capacitores de 2,2uF a 4,7uF. Hice la prueba pero sigo con el problema.Tambien reemplace el driver, bobine un nuevo transformador y probe con otro TL494; pero los problemas continuan.
Las pruebas las realizo con una lampara serie de 40w y en la salida no tengo ninguna carga conectada.
Espero que me puedan ayudar a encontrar la falla. ¿Que debería verificar o medir?
Desde ya gracias y felices fiestas....


----------



## mogolloelectro

pero que pasa en la serie el bombillo te enciende todo el tiempo o solo cuando arranca 
te sugeriria que si el prende y se atenua la luz hasta quedar un hilo rojo de la serie que lo conectes a la corriente directa o si puedes colocarle mas bombillos para alcanzar mas watts en la serie
yo le pondria 3 para que llegues a 120w por que cuando arme mi primera smps tenia en la serie un bombillo de 100w para probarla y aun asi me indicaba poco voltaje (creo que no pasaba de 24v por rama) y sin ella me subia a casi 50v pero eso si te sugiero tambin le coloques un fusible de menos amperios por si hay problemas lo primero que se queme era lo que te daba el daño y no se quem mas nada
intenta con lo que te comento y luego nos comentas como te fue


----------



## j0nA

mogolloelectro dijo:


> pero que pasa en la serie el bombillo te enciende todo el tiempo o solo cuando arranca
> te sugeriria que si el prende y se atenua la luz hasta quedar un hilo rojo de la serie que lo conectes a la corriente directa o si puedes colocarle mas bombillos para alcanzar mas watts en la serie
> yo le pondria 3 para que llegues a 120w por que cuando arme mi primera smps tenia en la serie un bombillo de 100w para probarla y aun asi me indicaba poco voltaje (creo que no pasaba de 24v por rama) y sin ella me subia a casi 50v pero eso si te sugiero tambin le coloques un fusible de menos amperios por si hay problemas lo primero que se queme era lo que te daba el daño y no se quem mas nada
> intenta con lo que te comento y luego nos comentas como te fue


Gracias por responder. El bombillo enciende solo cuando arranca, luego se apaga.
Probé con una lampara serie de 150w, pero obtengo las mismas tensiones. Sin la lampara no hice la prueba. ¿Debería probarla directamente, sin la serie? Gracias.


----------



## FELIBAR12

Para Mnicolau:

Cual es el "algoritmo"que usaste para calcular los componentes de la realimentacion en la fuente de 800w? De acuerdo a el voltaje que uno quiera cuales son los cambios que hay que hacer?? obviamente sabiendo el numero de espiras del transformador






Yo deseo obtener un rango desde unos +/- 60 como minimo hasta +/-95 como maximo.Es esto posible?
Le puse al transformador 8 espiras por cada rama.Imagino que no solo hay que agrandar los diodos zener sino tambien retocar una que otra cosita,por ejemplo el preset y la resistencia de 1k.


----------



## juliangp

Una pregutna , puedo poner los caps de 2.2 uf de 50v?


----------



## mogolloelectro

entre mayor el voltaje mejor (normalmente vienen de 50v en las fuentes atx) lo unico malo seria por el tamaño del condensador electrolitico aunque este por tener baja capacidad no es que vaya a hacerse mas grande


----------



## Papusxxdd

j0nA dijo:


> Hola a todos... Gracias mnicolau por publicar el circuito.
> Les comento que arme la smps half bridge 350w con diodos dobles.
> El problema que tengo es que en las salidas de +-12v obtengo +2,3v y -3,5v. En la salida regulable obtengo +14,5 y -14,4. Giro el preset y no varían. Los 13007 calientan bastante y mientras tengo funcionando la fuente se escucha un cricricricri...
> En paginas anteriores alguien tenia un problema similar y le recomendaron subir los capacitores de 2,2uF a 4,7uF. Hice la prueba pero sigo con el problema.Tambien reemplace el driver, bobine un nuevo transformador y probe con otro TL494; pero los problemas continuan.
> Las pruebas las realizo con una lampara serie de 40w y en la salida no tengo ninguna carga conectada.
> Espero que me puedan ayudar a encontrar la falla. ¿Que debería verificar o medir?
> Desde ya gracias y felices fiestas....



 A mi me paso exactamente igual y renegué bastante j0nA! y hice varios cambios las resis de 39 Ω las cambié por 10Ω cap de 2.2µ tmb y dos 1n4148 q van en la controladora con los bc945 por fr107 el de 1µ Ceramico grande por otro de 1.5µ cosas que vi de circuitos de otras fuentes de pc, pero resultó ser un tonto corto en la salida del terciario negativo desp del 7915 tenia un hilito que no se veia, una cosa seguro igual que ami el bobinado y el driver no son el problema, Revisa las salidas de los previos si no tan en corto p las dudas


----------



## juliangp

Una pregunta, se podria cambiar la resistencia del snubber secundario por una de 20 ohms? no tengo de 22


----------



## idem258

Una pregunta preguntona.... Es posible cambiar los FR104 por los FR107???
no he podido conseguir los FR104, he viato los datasheet y dice que el 104 soporta hasta 400V mientras que el 107 hasta 1000V. Pero, los tiempos de recuperacion tambien varian el 104 es de 150ns y el 107 500ns
Porfa, ayudenme con esta duda
Muchas gracias


----------



## Papusxxdd

juliangp dijo:


> Una pregunta, se podria cambiar la resistencia  del snubber secundario por una de 20 ohms? no tengo de 22


Hola juliangp:

El snubers se usa como amortiguador en el secundario para evitar los picos de tensión cuando el transistor es apagado o desconectado de su fuente y evitar así posibles picos dañinos en los componentes, ademas de que reduce la famosa EMI (Interferencia electromacnetica); llendo al caso 2 omhn de diferencia no es nada practicamente y no debe haber problemas a lo sumo puede calentar un poquito mas pero no es para preocuparce..



idem258 dijo:


> Una pregunta preguntona.... Es posible cambiar los FR104 por los FR107???
> no he podido conseguir los FR104, he viato los datasheet y dice que el 104 soporta hasta 400V mientras que el 107 hasta 1000V. Pero, los tiempos de recuperacion tambien varian el 104 es de 150ns y el 107 500ns
> Porfa, ayudenme con esta duda
> Muchas gracias



Practicamente cualquier diodo rapido de 1A sirve fr104 al 107, 1N4937, (estos son mejores mur160, uf4007), hay pequeñas diferencias en el rendimiento yo siempre uso lo que tengo a mano y reciclo tambien no te hagas drama con eso no vas a tener problemas.. Saludos!!


----------



## idem258

Ok, muchas gracias, preguntaba mas que nada por los tiempos que manejan los diodos


----------



## idem258

Acabo de arrancar mi fuente y he obtenido a la salida 39 V maximos :S esta bien eso? los 13007 calientan regular, aun no les he puesto carga



cuando bajo el preset a la mitad es de mas o menos 25V; sigo bajando, llega hasta 20V; bajo un poco mas y empieza a oscilar, no se mantiene la tension y supongo que el transformador es el que suena: tic tic tic tic tic (2 veces por segundo) le conecte un motorcito de 12 V y observo que con cada tic, el motor y el led de la salida V+ encienden.
este no sonido no existe cuando la tension esta al maximo.

Estaba haciendo la compacta 2.0 pero como vi las modificaciones que mnicolau hizo, opte por hacer la 3.0



Los 13007 calientan bastante... -_-


----------



## idem258

Otra consulta... conecte la fuente y olvide colocarle el driver (no paso ni 3 segundos) coloqué el driver(obviamente desconectando antes del enchufe) y ya no encienden los leds ni hay tension a la salida -_- que pude haber quemado? los 13007? ._. 
help please!


----------



## ragaman

Aquí les dejo unas fotos de los últimos núcleos que compre a mi distribuidor en colombia, son los EE-52 y unos EE-42, los primeros son capaces de llegar a los 4KW mientras que los EE-42 llegan sin problema a los 800W, en una de las fotos pueden ver como un ETD49 se ve algo pequeño al lado de los EE52 .

También aproveche para traer mas tinta fotosensibilizadora y antisolder verde UV, ya no tendré problemas para seguir haciendo mis pcb 

Estaré subiendo fotos de nuevos proyectos proximamente.

PD. se me habia olvidado adjuntar las fotos


----------



## fdesergio

Ragaman podrias citar el distribuidor de los nucleos ( si no hay problema de normas)

mmmm  ya recorde el tema, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## ragaman

fdesergio dijo:


> Ragaman podrias citar el distribuidor de los nucleos ( si no hay problema de normas)
> 
> mmmm  ya recorde el tema, chauuuuuuuuu



Por mensaje privado con gusto te doy toda la informacion que necesites.


----------



## blues light4u

Para mnicolau:
que tal, bonito proyecto, necesito una fuente como esta pero que sea de +/- 15 volts fijos con una corriente de 300 o 200 mA máximo lo mas compacta que se pueda, sólo se elimina el primer devanado del transformador de salida? es posible esto? imagino que todo lo demás queda igual? ¿ó que necesito hacer para que sea lo mas pequeña que se pueda? 120v entrada...+/-15 volts de salida.


----------



## mogolloelectro

en lo personal creo que no es rentable usar esta fuente solamente para 300 mA de consumo teniendo en cuenta que esta diseñada para drenar 300w de potencia en una de sus configuraciones creo que en lo que te gastas en el cobre te compras un transformador lineal que te entregaria alrededor de 1 amperio 
es mi opinion personal pero si lo que quieres es una fuente oscilada por ahi algunas paginas atras comentaron de una tipo fly-back que usan como fuente std-by de las atx y lo unicoque debes hacer es ponerlo a rectificar en onda completa (esa te entrega con el transformador de una atx (el de std-by)alrededor de 3 amperios) pero ya va en desicion tuya a ver que haces
creo que esta demas preguntar para que es porque es obvio para mi que es para un pre amplificador o un crossover activo (que son de los aparatos que trabajan con la tension y corriente que requieres)
cualquier otra duda por aca estamos a tanto


----------



## Papusxxdd

blues light4u:  Lo que deberías usar en tu caso seguro lo necesitas para previos y otros es un fuente de DVD yo hice eso en un ampli que arme con la de half bridge 800w a la cual le saqué los auxiliares para que toda la potencia de la fuente valla a los UCD entre mis fotos esta sin terminar hace un tiempo la termine y con la fuente del dvd tiro el cooler, el vúmetro peak hold, la protección y algunos leds modifique algunas cositas de la misma como capacitores de salida, el primero de la fuente por otro mas grande alguna cosa mas y la deje en 15,2 y -15,6 saque unos diodos zeners por que original era +-12 y ademas tenes salidas de 5v fijate te va a funcionar de maravillas yo no tuve ningun drama  .- saludos


----------



## idem258

idem258 dijo:


> Otra consulta... conecte la fuente y olvide colocarle el driver (no paso ni 3 segundos) coloqué el driver(obviamente desconectando antes del enchufe) y ya no encienden los leds ni hay tension a la salida -_- que pude haber quemado? los 13007? ._.
> help please!



se habia quemado un transistor, ya lo cambie y volvio a funcionar, pero el unico inconveniete que tengo es que los 13007 calientan bastante y cuando bajo el preset debado de la mitad, la tension no se mantiene, es oscilante


----------



## martincruz

Muy bunas tardes, con un compañero de la facu, vimos bien este post y nos gusto mucho, de hecho construimos esta fuente y funciona de maravilla, muchas gracias @mnicolau. Para hacer un amplificador de 1000W vimos conveniente hacer una fuente full-bridge. Basándonos en la fuente ya hecha por @mnicolau y con la ayuda del Martin Brown hicimos unas modificaciones y diseñamos una fuente full-bridge, queríamos compartirla con ustedes, para que nos la critiquen y tal vez dejemos armada también una full-bridge para el que necesite. En principio esta hecha para que de +-100V y el secundario del trafo creemos que debería ser calculado para +-110V; "según nosotros" jeje el lazo de realimentación regula para unos +-25V, eso nos parece un poco acotado, pero no sabemos bien como resolverlo, por la forma constructiva que tiene, para hacerlo nos basamos en ejemplos del martin brown. Dejamos en proteus hecho todo el esquema y esperamos sus críticas constructivas y pensamientos de que les parece si va a funcionar. Desde ya muchas Gracias y si en el foro nos dan la bendición jeje, realizamos el pcb les decimos si funciona y subimos todo. Saludos!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

Hola Martín, muy buena iniciativa la de la full-bridge... como proyecto para aprender e incursionar en el tema está genial, pero realmente no hace falta subir a esa topología para "sólo" 1000W. De hecho la versión tal cual está publicada podría llegar a 1.5KW con un núcleo EE42/21/20 (no hay que hacer ninguna modificación en el PCB para este núcleo). Sólo deberías recalcular los componentes para alcanzar la tensión deseada. Comercialmente hablando, he visto diseños superiores a 2KW en half-bridge (ya del tipo resonante). Subí el esquema en PDF si es posible .

Idem, controlá la tensión en la placa controladora... al bajar mucho el preset, seguramente esa tensión se reduce debajo del mínimo necesario y por eso tal comportamiento. En ese caso, deberías aumentar una espira en el devanado que alimenta esa parte del circuito.

Felibar, la suma de las caídas de tensiones entre los 3 zeners + led del opto, da la tensión de salida aproximada entre extremos. Luego deberías recalcular la R limitadora según la tensión máxima y la corriente admisible por el led del opto.

Saludos


----------



## martincruz

Dale en la tarde lo subo en pdf.... creo que el proteus me deja o se me va a complicar.... jeje



Acá esta el diseño de la full-bridge en PDF..... Espero comentarios  a ver que piensan de que si funciona o no...


----------



## nuk

hola a todos
primeramente felicito al compañero ragaman por ta excelente trabajo  con esos PCB's 

yo por mi parte dejo algunas fotos del avance que voy haciendo y una duda con respecto al inductor de entrada si alguien me puede despejar esa duda se lo agradeciera mucho de antemano
imagen

*Nuk™*​


----------



## tatajara

felizitaciones nuk muy buen montaje esta quedando de 10¡¡ jej
con respecto al inductor yo diria que es el mismo si preguntas por eso, mientras tenga el mismo diametro y calibre de alambre ¡¡
saludos


----------



## martincruz

@mnicolau pudiste darle una pispeada al pdf? que te parece? Amerita que abra otro hilo o acá esta bien?


----------



## joryds

Hola nuk, respecto al filtro de entrada, idealmente es bueno usar 2,  esto es requisito para que pueda entrar tu fuente smps a Europa y a USA una de las funciones de este tipo de filtro es atenuar la interferencia y perturbaciones que sale y que entra a la fuente, Yo uso un solo filtro por ahora.


martincruz
La configuración full Bridge no es indispensable para obtener 1KW o 4KW,  hace unos meses hice una fuente de 2.5KW y conozco fuente de 10.000W en medio puente que  manejan 2 IGBT de 61Amp, ya es decisión suya de hacerla.

Saludos…


----------



## mnicolau

martincruz dijo:


> @mnicolau pudiste darle una pispeada al pdf? que te parece? Amerita que abra otro hilo o acá esta bien?



La etapa full bridge parecería estar correcta, y el resto del esquema es la SMPS 800W así que no debería haber problemas.

Otra alternativa interesante sería adecuar la SMPS y reemplazar ambos IR2110 por un pequeño transformador, que contaría con un primario (conectado al controlador, previo totem-poles) y 4 secundarios para los gates de los mosfets. Te ahorrás componentes y $, además de quedar una fuente más confiable y robusta, ya que un desperfecto (sin protección) no te quemaría la etapa controladora. 

Saludos!


----------



## blues light4u

hola que tal muchachos, gracias por las respuestas, no había podido contestar, pero aquí estoy, si, definitivamente estoy pensando en una fuente de transformador, o tratar de conseguir una de DVD, sólo que pensé que tal ve podría construir una SMPS de 15 y -15, para esa potencia, pero veo que es dificil, además de que esta es muy potente como dicen uds, de cualquier forma gracias, creo que intentaré esta para otros proyectos que necesiten mayor cantidad de watts. saludos


----------



## martincruz

Ok muchas gracias, voy a avisar si avanzo sobre esto. Saludos!


----------



## Dgd14

Hola: Mi nombre es Diego y antes que nada quisiera felicitar a todos aquellos que aportan sus conocimientos y experiencias en un tema tan complejo.  
Hace un tiempo que me encuentro realizando un proyecto para final de carrera que consiste en diseñar un simulador de espectro solar. Básicamente, debo diseñar una fuente conmutada que alimente una lámpara de características especiales (Xenophot 250W – 24V) e intentar  mantener el nivel de luminosidad constante. La implementación  ha sido bastante laboriosa pero he avanzado en gran medida hasta que me estanqué en una situación que no le he podido encontrar la vuelta.  
La estrategia de control adoptada es modo de control por tensión. El integrado elegido es el MC34025 (ON SEMICONDUCTORS) o su equivalente de TEXAS UC3825N. La frecuencia de trabajo es de 50 Khz, el transformador fue elaborado siguiendo las pautas establecidas en este foro (alambres litz, relación de vueltas, núcleo, etc). El núcleo empleado es el Tipo EE 40/16/12 (Epcos – N27).  De acuerdo a los requerimientos de potencia, debe ser capaz de entregar 250W, es decir una corriente de aproximadamente 10.5 A. Los conductores litz quedaron conformados por diez alambres de AWG#32 para el primario y  quince alambres AWG#28 para el secundario
 Las pruebas las estoy realizando a lazo abierto, es decir que con un potenciómetro varío la señal error que es comparada con la rampa.
Las primeras pruebas realizadas fueron utilizando como carga dos lámparas de automóvil de 12 (21W)  conectadas en serie. Los resultados fueron acorde a lo esperado, es decir los niveles de tensión fueron correctos y la regulación funcionó sin ningún inconveniente.
La próxima prueba se realizó con  la carga de 250W. Se comenzó la prueba, limitando el ciclo de trabajo inicial a un valor muy bajo, que rondaba en el 10%. Bajo estas condiciones, el funcionamiento del sistema era el esperado. Luego fuimos elevando el ciclo de trabajo, hasta llegar a un límite de aproximadamente 30%. Una vez situados bajo éste límite, el sistema comenzó a tener un comportamiento anómalo, realizando un ruido extraño (como un zumbido), deformándose la salida del PWM y entrando en cortocircuito 
Cabe aclarar que las dos pruebas fueron realizadas con una lámpara serie conectada entre la alimentación 220V y la entrada al sistema. Esto se empleó para limitar  la corriente de la lámpara, ante un eventual cortocircuito. Realmente no he podido solucionar este inconveniente, les adjunto el esquemático. Cualquier sugerencia, inquietud o consulta estoy a su disposición. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Elvis!

Hola a todos, hace mucho vengo siguiendo este tema y últimamente me decidí a montar esta fuente, solo que con otras especificaciones.
Lo que necesito es obtener solamente una tensión de 12V pero con la mayor cantidad de corriente posible, en el orden de los 40A.
Se me ocurrió que sería necesario modificar los siguientes puntos:

-Transformador, cambiarlo por uno toroidal que facilite el bobinado y uso de alambre de mayor calibre dadas las corrientes que se manejan.
-Modificar los diodos de la salida por unos de mayor corriente de trabajo.

Y aparte de estas modificaciones cuales otras creen que serían necesarias?
Frecuencia, re-calcular algunos componentes? etc.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## obregon

Dgd14 dijo:


> Hola: Mi nombre es Diego y antes que nada quisiera felicitar a todos aquellos que aportan sus conocimientos y experiencias en un tema tan complejo.
> Hace un tiempo que me encuentro realizando un proyecto para final de carrera que consiste en diseñar un simulador de espectro solar. Básicamente, debo diseñar una fuente conmutada que alimente una lámpara de características especiales (Xenophot 250W – 24V) e intentar  mantener el nivel de luminosidad constante. La implementación  ha sido bastante laboriosa pero he avanzado en gran medida hasta que me estanqué en una situación que no le he podido encontrar la vuelta.
> La estrategia de control adoptada es modo de control por tensión. El integrado elegido es el MC34025 (ON SEMICONDUCTORS) o su equivalente de TEXAS UC3825N. La frecuencia de trabajo es de 50 Khz, el transformador fue elaborado siguiendo las pautas establecidas en este foro (alambres litz, relación de vueltas, núcleo, etc). El núcleo empleado es el Tipo EE 40/16/12 (Epcos – N27).  De acuerdo a los requerimientos de potencia, debe ser capaz de entregar 250W, es decir una corriente de aproximadamente 10.5 A. Los conductores litz quedaron conformados por diez alambres de AWG#32 para el primario y  quince alambres AWG#28 para el secundario
> Las pruebas las estoy realizando a lazo abierto, es decir que con un potenciómetro varío la señal error que es comparada con la rampa.
> Las primeras pruebas realizadas fueron utilizando como carga dos lámparas de automóvil de 12 (21W)  conectadas en serie. Los resultados fueron acorde a lo esperado, es decir los niveles de tensión fueron correctos y la regulación funcionó sin ningún inconveniente.
> La próxima prueba se realizó con  la carga de 250W. Se comenzó la prueba, limitando el ciclo de trabajo inicial a un valor muy bajo, que rondaba en el 10%. Bajo estas condiciones, el funcionamiento del sistema era el esperado. Luego fuimos elevando el ciclo de trabajo, hasta llegar a un límite de aproximadamente 30%. Una vez situados bajo éste límite, el sistema comenzó a tener un comportamiento anómalo, realizando un ruido extraño (como un zumbido), deformándose la salida del PWM y entrando en cortocircuito
> Cabe aclarar que las dos pruebas fueron realizadas con una lámpara serie conectada entre la alimentación 220V y la entrada al sistema. Esto se empleó para limitar  la corriente de la lámpara, ante un eventual cortocircuito. Realmente no he podido solucionar este inconveniente, les adjunto el esquemático. Cualquier sugerencia, inquietud o consulta estoy a su disposición. Desde ya muchas gracias




Que haces diego,soy Luis Obregon,mira te puedo subir un par de circuitos que tengo,uno es un cargador de baterias de auto con una tension regulable que llega hasta 13,8 volt y una corriente de 40 amper y el otro es una reforma de fuente de pc que tambien te entrega 13,8 volt pero con 20 amper,este ultimo esta muy bueno porque te lo explica paso a paso y las reformas las haces en la misma placa de la fuente,me imagino que vos con tu experiencia podras lograr tu cometido de llevarla hasta los 40 amper,yo soy medio queso para esto porque no me he puesto al 100/100,por falta de tiempo y conocimiento del tema,pero te puedo asegurar que me apaciona,cada tanto me meto en el foro y leo los comentarios que hacen y veo que cada dia que pasa se esta avanzando en el tema "tabu" que por suerte hoy ya no lo es tanto,gracias a toda esta gente del foro que recolecta y sube info del tema,bueno eso es todo,te mando un saludo y suerte.Despues comenta como te fue!!!!!!!,Bueno el otro archivo el de la de 40 amper no me lo deja subir porque se pasa de medida,veo como lo soluciono y luego lo subo!!!!!


----------



## j0nA

Hola, gracias a quienes me brindaron ayuda...

Comento algunos avances a los problemas que tenia. Probé alimentando la SMPS con una fuente externa de +15V, aplicados en el anodo del 1N4007.
La fuente arranco, el cricricri desapareció y al girar el preset las tensiones varían, pero obtengo: 
Minimo: +-5v
Maximo: +-37v
Los 13007 calientan. La probé sin carga.
¿Alguna recomendación? ¿Estará mal bobinado el transformador?
¿Cual podría ser la causa que impide el arranque de la SMPS?

      Desde ya gracias.


----------



## Mslbrll

j0nA dijo:


> Hola, gracias a quienes me brindaron ayuda...
> 
> Comento algunos avances a los problemas que tenia. Probé alimentando la SMPS con una fuente externa de +15V, aplicados en el anodo del 1N4007.
> La fuente arranco, el cricricri desapareció y al girar el preset las tensiones varían, pero obtengo:
> Minimo: +-5v
> Maximo: +-37v
> Los 13007 calientan. La probé sin carga.
> ¿Alguna recomendación? ¿Estará mal bobinado el transformador?
> ¿Cual podría ser la causa que impide el arranque de la SMPS?
> 
> Desde ya gracias.



Fijate cuanta tensión tenes en el 494 antes de que arranque, capas que es menos que el mínimo y evita que empiece a anda la fuente.


----------



## idem258

a mi fuente tambien le calientan los 13007, pero al coectar la fuente, va normal... el problema surge cunado quiero bajar menos de 20 V, empieza el cri cri cri y cada cri es una variacion de tension... como si quisera mantenerse estable


----------



## j0nA

Gracias por su ayuda. 
Si, al parecer la tensión es muy baja. Probando sin fuente externa, al TL494 le llegan solo 2v.
Con la fuente externa (tiene tensión y por eso arranca) medí a la salida de los reguladores y solo obtengo +-6v. ¿Por que será? ¿Es correcto este valor?


----------



## Mslbrll

Cuanto tenes en al salida de potencia?

EDIT: Siendo que la fuente con IR2153 que tiene mariano no me funciono muy bien que digamos, y la ayuda no fue muy grande, voy a armar la smps de 800w, ya que tengo un 42/15 y un 42/20.

Tengo una duda, consegui un opto 4n36, sirve igual?


----------



## angelserra

hola soy radioficcionado desde el año 1986, y bueno dispongo de emisora de HF FT-747G de yaesu que la tengo mucho cariño, que consume a 13.8Vcc 22A, la fuente que disponia tenia de 40A a 13.8vcc, se ha estropeado es de las antiguas de 40A era pesada y ruidosa, yo que pensado usar la SMPS Half-Bridge 800W v1.0, vivo en españa, y las fuentes de alimentacion comerciales de 25A son caras y no hay esquemas por internet si se estropean hay que tirarlas(a un compañero radioficcionado le ha pasado) yo he pensado en construir SMPS Half-Bridge 800W v1.0 si se estropeara se podria reparar creo que facilmente.

mi duda no he visto que se mencione la tension de entrada ni en los esquemas ni en el foro(o no me he dado cuenta), en españa es de 230VAC alterna y 50Hz, y algo importante un filtro EMI para que la fuente no interfiera en la radio y mas para  la sensible HF, se que esas fuentes conmutadas dan mucho ruido para las emisoras de radio no se si la SMPS Half-Bridge 800W v1.0 hara ruido ya que no he bisto ningun filtro ni en la entrada ni en la salida de VCC habria que diseñar uno para esa fuente?

Mi preguntas son  
que bobinado hay que hacer para los transformadores primarios y secundarios  para la tension de 230AC 50Hz y salida de 13.8VCC a 25 Amperios continuos? pensando que la tension de 15+15 no me hace falta.
como hay que calcular el transformador para que de 13,8vcc 25A continuos ?
73,


----------



## el-rey-julien

angelserra y no combiene modificar una fuente de pc ?
hay mucha info en la red 
aqui hay una,pero hay mas,yo la vi por algun lado a 30 amper
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/fuentepc/index.htm


----------



## idem258

HOla otra vez chicos... aqui con un problemilla... ayer encendi la fuente como todos los dias y de pronto... crrrrrrrrrrrrrr... ploc!  un transistor reventó no se por que... asi de repente.
Saque la placa, mire todo y estaban quemados una resistencia de 39, la de 2.7K y los dos tansistores(uno reventado) Procedí a cambiar todas las resistencias,los diodos no los he cambiado por que me marcan normal (los saqué y medi con el tester en modo continuidad y me daba mas de 540 y algo)
coloque todo nuevamente y arranque la fuente... me manda a la salida 4.... voltios y algo suena... cric cric (1 por segundo maso)
Por fa, alguien podria ayudarme con este tema... que otro componente pudo haberse dañado? ya he revisado todo y aparentementee está bien

Gracias


----------



## ricardovischi

hola que tal despues de tanto tiempo vuelvo con una pregunta por que ud saben mas que yo ,resulta que arme la fuente de 800w y estaba funcionando con el no ucd  fusion que posteo ricardodeni, todo bien hasta que se me ocurrio hacer funcionar nada mas que los bajos con un crosover, funciono 10 min y volo todo ,es decir  los irf 740 de la fuente y los mosfet del mpli  y el tip no se si el ir2110 mi duda es que habra fallado primero si la fuente o el ampli siendo que ya antes andaba todo bien aun a maximo volumen , si pudieran darme una orientacion se los agradeceria


----------



## FELIBAR12

idem258 dijo:


> los diodos no los he cambiado por que me marcan normal (los saqué y medi con el tester en modo continuidad y me daba mas de 540 y algo)
> 
> 
> Gracias



Seguro que marcaron bien?. Mi fuente se revento por culpa de un transistor falso que le puse a un amplificador y perdi toda la tarde buscando piezas dañadas.Dude de todo menos de unos diodosMUR1520.Reemplace varias cosas y la fuente no arranco,hasta que en la noche encontre un corto en la rama negativa y descubri al culpable!! uno de los diodos en corto!!


Con que multimetro revisaste? yo prefiero usar un analogo porque es mas  practico para  revisar diodos o transistores.


----------



## idem258

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Seguro que marcaron bien?. Mi fuente se revento por culpa de un transistor falso que le puse a un amplificador y perdi toda la tarde buscando piezas dañadas.Dude de todo menos de unos diodosMUR1520.Reemplace varias cosas y la fuente no arranco,hasta que en la noche encontre un corto en la rama negativa y descubri al culpable!! uno de los diodos en corto!!
> 
> 
> Con que multimetro revisaste? yo prefiero usar un analogo porque es mas  practico para  revisar diodos o transistores.



Gracias felibar, mañana saliendo del trabajo paso a comprar unos y los coloco...  y comento los resultados... cabe la posibilidad que se haya quemado algo mas?

Saludos


----------



## Dgd14

Hola soy Diego de Neuquén y continuo con el problema en la fuente de 250W. Alguien sabe cómo se calcula o cómo se verifica si el transformador de potencia a medida que aumenta la corriente ingresa en saturación? 
¿Cuáles son las consecuencias en éste caso?


----------



## FELIBAR12

ricardovischi dijo:


> hola que tal despues de tanto tiempo vuelvo con una pregunta por que ud saben mas que yo ,resulta que arme la fuente de 800w y estaba funcionando con el no ucd fusion que posteo ricardodeni, todo bien hasta que se me ocurrio hacer funcionar nada mas que los bajos con un crosover, funciono 10 min y volo todo ,es decir los irf 740 de la fuente y los mosfet del mpli y el tip no se si el ir2110 mi duda es que habra fallado primero si la fuente o el ampli siendo que ya antes andaba todo bien aun a maximo volumen , si pudieran darme una orientacion se los agradeceria


 
Ya revisaste el ampli??? que no tenga nada en corto? transistores de potencia,drivers,diodos,integrados, etc??



Que diodos tenias en la salida de la fuente?? te comento algo que me paso en estos dias:

En mi caso fue un ampli con un problema el que me daño la fuente.Tuve que cambiar fusible, sg3525,IR210, mosfets irfp460 y regulador. Fueron despedazados por completo por el cortocircuito que ocurrio. Una vez comprado lo anterior,encendi la fuente y duro 10 seg no mas . Uno de los diodos MUR murio creo yo porque quedo afectado a causa del problema inicial con el ampli.
Reemplace el dichoso mur1520 y funciono a medias por 30 seg.Como que a la fuente le costaba encender y estabilizarse,tampoco la pude regular,le aparecio un ruidito preocupante en el transformador y por segunda vez vez se daño uno de los diodos mur. 

...............La cosa es que llevo tres dias comprando y reemplazando esos diodos unas 5 veces y no logro dar con el problema. Ya cambie todos los 4 diodos para salir de la duda y vuelvo a lo mismo!! todo bien,cero ruidos extraños,voltajes inestables hasta que conecto una carga mediana y tarde o temprano uno de los diodos muere!!. Tambien he revisado si hay algun problema con los capacitores,los snubbers o el inductor y parece que todo esta en orden ahi.
Algo curioso fue que en un momento que la fuente tuvo diodos nuevos los mosfet se calentaron mas de lo normal.En otro nuevo cambio de diodos volvio a estar fria.

Midiendo los diodos con el multimetro analogo me marcan lo siguiente:





(Todas las mediciones en escala de 1k)

diodos nuevos- entre 6 y 8k cuando conducen
diodos que no quedaron en corto y sacados de la fuente para ser comprobados:
entre 8 y 10k

Algunos diodos nuevos que marcaban entre 6 y 8k despues de los incidentes queraron marcando casi 10k,y cuando se instalaban de nuevo,la fuente producia ruidos.
Otra cosa curiosa es que siempre se me daño un solo diodo.Uno del ciclo positivo o uno del ciclo negativo.

Yo sospecho que lo que me venden aca es falso Porque no les he exgido lo suficiente como para quemarlos. O quizas los diodos estan un poco cortos y deba poner unos mejores que ese,porque mirando con detenimiento, he visto en amplificadores profesionales que casi cuadruplican los valores para ir mas seguros.

 Yo estoy usando +/-80v min y +/-90 max


----------



## ernestogn

FELIBAR12 dijo:


> Ya revisaste el ampli??? que no tenga nada en corto? transistores de potencia,drivers,diodos,integrados, etc??
> 
> 
> 
> Que diodos tenias en la salida de la fuente?? te comento algo que me paso en estos dias:
> 
> En mi caso fue un ampli con un problema el que me daño la fuente.Tuve que cambiar fusible, sg3525,IR210, mosfets irfp460 y regulador. Fueron despedazados por completo por el cortocircuito que ocurrio. Una vez comprado lo anterior,encendi la fuente y duro 10 seg no mas . Uno de los diodos MUR murio creo yo porque quedo afectado a causa del problema inicial con el ampli.
> Reemplace el dichoso mur1520 y funciono a medias por 30 seg.Como que a la fuente le costaba encender y estabilizarse,tampoco la pude regular,le aparecio un ruidito preocupante en el transformador y por segunda vez vez se daño uno de los diodos mur.
> 
> ...............La cosa es que llevo tres dias comprando y reemplazando esos diodos unas 5 veces y no logro dar con el problema. Ya cambie todos los 4 diodos para salir de la duda y vuelvo a lo mismo!! todo bien,cero ruidos extraños,voltajes inestables hasta que conecto una carga mediana y tarde o temprano uno de los diodos muere!!. Tambien he revisado si hay algun problema con los capacitores,los snubbers o el inductor y parece que todo esta en orden ahi.
> Algo curioso fue que en un momento que la fuente tuvo diodos nuevos los mosfet se calentaron mas de lo normal.En otro nuevo cambio de diodos volvio a estar fria.
> 
> Midiendo los diodos con el multimetro analogo me marcan lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Todas las mediciones en escala de 1k)
> 
> diodos nuevos- entre 6 y 8k cuando conducen
> diodos que no quedaron en corto y sacados de la fuente para ser comprobados:
> entre 8 y 10k
> 
> Algunos diodos nuevos que marcaban entre 6 y 8k despues de los incidentes queraron marcando casi 10k,y cuando se instalaban de nuevo,la fuente producia ruidos.
> Otra cosa curiosa es que siempre se me daño un solo diodo.Uno del ciclo positivo o uno del ciclo negativo.
> 
> Yo sospecho que lo que me venden aca es falso Porque no les he exgido lo suficiente como para quemarlos. O quizas los diodos estan un poco cortos y deba poner unos mejores que ese,porque mirando con detenimiento, he visto en amplificadores profesionales que casi cuadruplican los valores para ir mas seguros.
> 
> Yo estoy usando +/-80v min y +/-90 max




che,  6 u 8k en conduccion me parece medio mucho.. 
me parece que tenes razon con lo que son falsos.
ahora miro si me queda alguno de los que compre en elko hace como un año y pongo cuando miden en conduccion.


----------



## gabryeludrea

Saludos a todos!

Es la primera vez que escribo en este foro. También es la primera vez que escribo en español, ya que no es mi lengua materna, asi que pido disculpas por mis errores!
Tengo una pregunta: que tengo hacer para modificar la tension maxima de salida (max 60v) para la fuente de 800W?
Es muy importante para mi porque necesito alimentar un amplificador audio que necesita al menos 58 voltios.

Gracias!


----------



## ricardovischi

hola que tal ya repare la fuente lo unico que tenia quemado eran los irf740,  y todo lo demas estaba bien pues cambie los transistores y arranco ,en cambio en el amplificador estaba quemado el ir  los mosfet, y un diodo rapido lo que no se es que se quemo primero y si hubiese sido el amplificador por que no actuo la proteccion de la fuente


----------



## FELIBAR12

ricardovischi dijo:


> hola que tal ya repare la fuente lo unico que tenia quemado eran los irf740,  y todo lo demas estaba bien pues cambie los transistores y arranco ,en cambio en el amplificador estaba quemado el ir  los mosfet, y un diodo rapido lo que no se es que se quemo primero y si hubiese sido el amplificador por que no actuo la proteccion de la fuente



Realizaste nuevamente la prueba con el crossover y con el mismo nivel de salida?
Que voltajes estas usando? 
que tipo de bobina tienes en el filtro de salida del amp? Si es bueno?
Es importante tener un buen filtro porque de el depende el consumo del ampli.
Tienes la posibilidad de medir el consumo de la fuente en ac y el consumo del ampli?
Me parece que esos mosfet irf740 estan pequeños.Yo le pongo a mi fuente los irfp460.

Pienso que debemos poner mas atencion al circuito sensor de corriente de la fuente.En nuestro caso no actuo la proteccion y pudo evitarse el desastre.Tal vez el transformador no es lo suficientemente sensible y no genera una señal suficiente para apagar todo.Incluso pienso que es pertinente agregar unos fusibles a las salidas para ayudarle un poco.



Para Mnicolau:

Creo que la funcionalidad del sensor de corriente depende de la calidad del transformador y de su construccion.Que tipo de ferrita es la mas adecuada para usar alli? como se calcula?
Como podriamos ajustar la circuiteria para asegurar que nuestro sensor trabaje adecuadamente y apague la fuente a determinados x amps?


----------



## mnicolau

Como se comentó en varias oportunidades, al usar IRF740 se debería aumentar la resistencia del circuito de protección al menos a 15-18 [Ω] para reducir la corriente de corte y asegurar la protección. 

Lamentablemente no puedo editar el 1º post para incorporar todos estos detalles y quedan perdidos entre las páginas, una lástima...

Felibar, subí anteriormente un pdf que explica todo acerca del circuito de protección, cálculos y demás, dejame ver si encuentro el post.

Saludos



Acá lo vuelvo a adjuntar.


----------



## Fogonazo

mnicolau dijo:


> Lamentablemente no puedo editar el 1º post para incorporar todos estos detalles y quedan perdidos entre las páginas, una lástima...



¿ Como es la actualización del tema que quieres hacer. ?


----------



## idem258

ayuda porfa... he terminado mi fuente hace ya timepo. Un dia al conectarla y sin carga, explotaron los transistores, algunas resistencias alrededor y nunca supe por que... o_o y le he cambiado los ttransistores, diodos, resistencias, capacitores (alrededor de los 13007) y no me daba la tension (solamente subia 3V) hasta que hoy, le cambie el driver y volvio a funcionar, pero no me bota los 32 V max que me botaba antes por salida, sino que al conctarla, empieza con 14V y a medida que pasa el tiempo, los transistores se calientan bastante! y la tension va subiendo hasta los 24.X  y seguiria subiendo si lo dejo, pero calienta demasiado (ojo: sin carga, solo multitester en una salida) pense que podria ser el driver, lo cambie y sigue con el mismo problema... Alguien que me ayude....
ya no doy mas!!!!


----------



## luizcpimenta

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Martín, muy buena iniciativa la de la full-bridge... como proyecto para aprender e incursionar en el tema está genial, pero realmente no hace falta subir a esa topología para "sólo" 1000W. De hecho la versión tal cual está publicada podría llegar a 1.5KW con un núcleo EE42/21/20 (no hay que hacer ninguna modificación en el PCB para este núcleo). Sólo deberías recalcular los componentes para alcanzar la tensión deseada. Comercialmente hablando, he visto diseños superiores a 2KW en half-bridge (ya del tipo resonante). Subí el esquema en PDF si es posible .
> 
> Idem, controlá la tensión en la placa controladora... al bajar mucho el preset, seguramente esa tensión se reduce debajo del mínimo necesario y por eso tal comportamiento. En ese caso, deberías aumentar una espira en el devanado que alimenta esa parte del circuito.
> 
> Felibar, la suma de las caídas de tensiones entre los 3 zeners + led del opto, da la tensión de salida aproximada entre extremos. Luego deberías recalcular la R limitadora según la tensión máxima y la corriente admisible por el led del opto.
> 
> Saludos



Hola mnicolau.
Felicitaciones por su proyecto.
Voy a empezar el montaje.
¿Me podría ayudar en la construcción del transformador?
Tenga a mano un núcleo ETD55.
Gracias por su atención.
Un fuerte abrazo para ti.


----------



## eusebio pacheco

Naders150 dijo:


> Si lo aguanta relajada
> 
> Esta muy barato ese amplificador ufff y creo que hasta te sirven los electroliticos de la fuente
> 
> Miren otros articulos del vendedor
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/L25D-250W-2...ltDomain_0&hash=item2ebc12dcf7#ht_5976wt_1037
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-68W-Wat...ltDomain_0&hash=item2c629c3cee#ht_5892wt_1270
> 
> Exelente si pides algo me avisas a ver si te llega compro de todo y dejo de hacer amplificadores jejeje



hola compañero  muy buena la fuente que armaron yo  estoy armando la de  800w mmy veoque esa de  500w es responsable mm creoque are primero  esa y despues la de 800 jejej saludos tines fotos del armado  del trafo  tengo un nucleo casi parecdo al de tu  smps


----------



## gabryeludrea

Hola!

Se puede usar el driver IR2113 en lugar de el IR2110? Necesita algunos modificationes en el circuito para acomodarlo?


----------



## colquitov

Hola, la verdad muy bueno el proyecto, me lo dieron como trabajo práctico para hacer en la esc. Pero tengo unas duda con el circuito, espero que me puedan ayudar.
Me pidieron si puedo llevar para que sirve cada parte del circuito, llego a reconocer la parte de rectificacion y la del duplicador de tension, pero no logro reconocer para que sirve el lado B del driver.
La otra es para que sirve en inductor de entrada y el de salida, que funcion cumplen.
Despues otra duda que tengo, el otro dia desarme un monitor y me encontre un ferrite y quisiera saber si me puede servir para hacer esta fuente (la del EI33). Ahí les dejo las medidas del trafo.


----------



## manujr

Sabeis si este trafo me puede servir?

Es de una fuente de alimentacion de un video vhs.











 Medidas: alto 32mm. largo 35mm. grosor de ferrita 11X6mm 
la del nucleo no la se tendria que desmontarlo
Saludos.


----------



## djwash

Supongo que si te deberia servir, mientras no tenga GAP...

Podrias ir a locales de reparacion de PC, preguntar si te regalan fuentes ATX genericas quemadas, aqui las tiran, quizas alli tambien, probablemente no te las regalen si te notan interesado, pero por poco dinero te deberian dar varias...


----------



## manujr

Gracias, si tiene gap pero ya lo lije, el nucleo tiene 11,2mm de diametro que me da un area de 137mm2. ahi esta casi igual segun el datasheet, pero todas las demas medidas son mas pequeñas en mi núcleo.






Hare lo que me dices.

Saludos


----------



## manujr

Hola, podre sustituir el diodo FR104 por el RGP10G?

Los dos son de 400V 1A y 150ns

O tendria que tener en cuenta algo mas?

Saludos...


----------



## jllvmicrostar

martincruz dijo:


> Dale en la tarde lo subo en pdf.... creo que el proteus me deja o se me va a complicar.... jeje
> 
> 
> 
> Acá esta el diseño de la full-bridge en PDF..... Espero comentarios  a ver que piensan de que si funciona o no...



Que buen aporte MArtincruz ,  felicidadess.. definitivamente para construir pronto...
No se si es muy necesario que el bobinado  tension auxiliar interna sea simetrico ( con punto medio) creo que con un bobinado simple es mas que suficiente.

tengo una duda , no se si c16 y c17 sean necesarios en full bridge??

una ultima pregunta para mnicolau , en fuentes full brige se supone que es para potencias elevadas con rates de corriente muy fuertes ; no seria mas seguro que el lazo de contro sea en "modo controlado por corriente" en vez del "modo controlado por voltaje" ; tal podrias aportar para cambiar todo el lazo de control??


----------



## mogolloelectro

segun veo ahi estan hablando del lazo de control de la smps de 800w se controla el voltaje para evitar precisamente un sobrevoltaje o un bajo voltaje en la salida que seria algo potencialmente nocivo para la salud de los circuitos que operen bajo esa fuente y adicional el ya trae sensor de corriente que va ubicado en el primario del transformador y esta seteado en 10 amperios aproximadamente asi que no creo que haya necesidad de tal cambio


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas , hace un tiempo construí una de estas fuentes para un ampli no ucd de ejtagle , salio andando joya. 
hace poco decidí armar otra , ya la tengo armada y funcionando , la probé con carga y regula perfecto , todo ok . El único problema que se me presenta , es el calentamiento del trafo , no el bobinado sino el núcleo. Con carga se pone realmente caliente al cabo de un rato .El nucleo es nuevo y no esta partido , el mismo lo compre en electrónica liniers.
Creen que pueda ser un nucleo de mala calidad? o que la fuente esconde otro problema? 

saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

Rafa, me aprece que se te esta saturando el nucleo, yo compre tambien los nucleos en el mismo lugar y dudo mucho que sean de un buen material, fijate si podes recalcularlo para una induccion de 1200.


----------



## rafaaaa21

lo que me temía , gracias mslbrll . Voy a ir a elemon , hay tienen buenos núcleos a ver si consigo algo y sino no va a quedar otra que recalcular . 
saludos


----------



## rafaaaa21

actualizando : 
fui a elemon y compre estos dos núcleos:
E42/21/20 SIN GAP N87 AL=5200 SIE
EE4220 SIN GAP CF196 AL=5400 COS
Probé con ambos y el calentamiento desapareció
con una serie llegue a colocarle 100 watts de carga a la fuente y no se aprecio ningún calentamiento ni ruido en ninguno de sus componentes
Pero cuando la conecte directamente a la red surgio un nuevo problema : a partir de 50 watts de carga aprox el trafo empieza a emitir un ruido , algo asi como un tictictic ,pero bastante rapido.No se calienta ningun componente , la regulacion es correcta y no note ningun exceso de consumo . solo el tictictic , por lo que decidí no dejarla mucho tiempo conectada por miedo a que vuele algo.
si a alguien se le ocurre algo lo agradezco
saludos!


----------



## Mslbrll

Fijate si no baja la tension de salida, si no baja, es que esta flojo el ferrite fijate con carga, si apretas el trafo el ruido desaparece.


----------



## rafaaaa21

Buenas noches .las tensiones de salida se mantienen estables en 57 volts cuando aprieto el trafo el ruido "cambia" pero no desaparece el nucleo esta unido con cinta de papel envolviéndolo , bien apretada.
saludos


----------



## djwash

Si es definitivo, podrias pegar el nucleo con cianoacrilato, presionandolo al momento de pegarlo con una mini morza o morza, poniendo pedazos de goma eva o algo similar para no dañar el ferrite y amortiguar la presion sobre el, recuerda no darle mucha presion y que la misma se aplique en forma pareja, luego de 24hs sumergir todo el trafo en barniz. Pero, si algun dia quieres desarmar el trafo...


----------



## rafaaaa21

lo acabo de solucionar! era el sg3525 , resulta se me hizo un corto en la carga y se volaron los dos mosfets , los cambie , y  se me dio por cambiar el sg3525 , y de repente 0 ruidos! . Esas son las buenas noticias , las malas es que al parecer la protección de cortos no actuó no?
saludos


----------



## Mslbrll

Aparentemente no, seguro los mosfets estaban dañados de antes o son berreta y se quemaron cuando lo exigiste un poco, antes de la protección de 10amp. Yo buscaría una protección con el 555 verificando sobre y baja tensión.


----------



## CHICHARRA

para aquellos que eentienden mas que yo .........
quisiera saber realmente como se hace e protector de corto ya sea con un dibujo y su respactiva ubicacion..


----------



## Mslbrll

CHICHARRA dijo:


> para aquellos que eentienden mas que yo .........
> quisiera saber realmente como se hace e protector de corto ya sea con un dibujo y su respactiva ubicacion..



La fuente tiene todo lo que necesita. lee.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas ,los mosfets estaban en perfectas condiciones y eran buenos , los compro en electrocomponentes , que siempre traen semiconductores de buena calidad.
Estuve haciendo pruebas con la protección de cortocircuitos , y llegue a una conclusión , por mas carga que le ponga a la fuente , la tensión que entrega la bobina que sensa la corriente no supera los 1.3V y el umbral de shutdown del sg3525 es de 2.5 volts así que creo que por ahí viene mi problema . La bobina tiene 50 vueltas en el secundario y el primario es un cable que la atraviesa , la misma esta construida sobre un toroide amarillo de fuente de pc. 
saludos


----------



## CHICHARRA

hola rafaa quisiera que me dijeras de todo corazón que cambios realmente tengo que  hacer para obtener obtener un voltaje de +-60 en la smps de 800w de mariano porque ya lei todo y hay muchas versiones te lo agradeceria mucho... y gracias en lo que puedas colaborar.


----------



## mogolloelectro

bueno no son tantas versiones por que con lo que ahi esta escrito se logra hacer lo que te propones yo obtuve llevarla a un rango entre +/- 70 a +/- 92v pero la deje ubicada en +/-80v para el amplificador ucd
y lo que modifique debio ser algo de lo tanto que leistes asi que no es que no este la informacion es mas bien que quieres todo de forma facil y para tu disposicion pero asi no funciona el foro y si de verdad quieres la informacion animate y busca mis comentarios o donde haya comentado algo al respecto y ahi estara tu respuesta no creo que tengas que leer mas de 25 paginas atras en comentarios e incluso mencione un error que tuve al recalcular el transformador con respecto al numero de alambres usados en paralelo pero aun asi trabajo de maravillas


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas chicharra , mira yo actualmente le estoy sacando 57 volts , pero tranquilamente regulando el preset podes llegar a 60 volts. Las modificaciones que le hice , fue cambiar los zeners por unos de 34V si mal no recuerdo , y agregue unas dos espiras en los secundarios , si la memoria no me falla. igualmente lee el tema que mariano lo explica detalladamente.

Respecto a mi fuente , además de el problema de la protección de cortos , se me sumo otro problema . Volvieron los calentamientos , se me esta calentando el IR2110 , el trafo , los diodos  , y el inductor de salida . El consumo de la fuente es normal solo 0,54A de consumo en 220 para 71 watts disipados en carga.
Le baje la frecuencia a la fuente para ver si venia por ese lado el tema y nada.
Los mosfets no calientan .
Alguien tiene alguna idea?

saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

en las modificaciones que yo use le subi tambien de a 2 espiras pero los zeners los subi a 70v cada uno si mal no recuerdo y a mi no se me calienta nada de lo que mencionas aunque si mucho le habre sacado cerca de 120w o un poco mas y si mucho se entibia el disipador y el transformador pero nada del otro mundo y eso que mi nucleo se partio y lo pegue con super bonder y aun asi no funciona mal


----------



## rafaaaa21

después de una hora aproximadamente de uso , se te sigue manteniendo tibio el trafo?
Por que en mi caso se me da que después de tenerlo una hora o mas se va calentando progresivamente el trafo , el inductor de salida , los diodos y el ir2110. En el IR como tenes la temperatura? te entibia ?


----------



## mogolloelectro

no se si la pregunta va dirigida a mi pero el ir2110 normalmente puede estar entre los 40 grados a 80 grados le calculo yo pero normalmente puede que trabaje en un rango de 55 grados aproximadamente y si creo que caliente por que del lado de las pistas de mi placa de control se ve la bakelita como si estuviera recalentandola el ir
lo del transformador es normal (en mi concepto) porque por algun lado tiene que disipar potencia y seria normal que lo hiciera el devanado del transformador el cual a su vez calentaria el nucleo


----------



## rafaaaa21

Buenas mogolloelectro el calentamiento del ir2110 me parecía que era normal , ahora con tu respuesta me queda clarificado que es algo normal . Pero en el trafo no se me calientan los bobinados , sino que se me calienta el núcleo . Nose realmente cual es la temperatura normal de funcionamiento de un núcleo de estas características , pero el mio andará por los 70 grados luego de 2 horas de funcionamiento con 70 w de carga. 
Lo que realmente me preocupa es el calentamiento del inductor de salida , ya que no encuentro motivo aparente.
saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

y de que color es el inductor de salida serviria una foto para poder aportar mas


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas mogolloelectro , el inductor es amarillo de los de pc , mañana le saco fotos , igual acaba de volar la fuente , le puse 4 lamparas de 100 watts a modo de carga y volo el IR2110 , los mosfets intactos , cambie el ir2110 y volvió a volar , siquiera llego a calentar a los segundos de prenderla. Algo raro tiene esta fuente...
Saludos.


----------



## netvista

Anterior mente lei que se debe modificar una resistencia para que te actue la protección. Mariano lo explico.
Con respecto al calentamiento del nucleo, yo creo que hay un error en el bobinado.


Aaahh olvidaba decirte que si toma temperatuta el inductor de salida, verifica que la sección del alambre, soporte la correinte máxima que pueda entregar la fuente. Y que esté conectado en contrafase.


----------



## mogolloelectro

netvista dijo:


> Aaahh olvidaba decirte que si toma temperatuta el inductor de salida, verifica que la sección del alambre, soporte la correinte máxima que pueda entregar la fuente. Y que esté conectado en contrafase.



la primera parte puede tener la razon pero lo de conectar el bobinado en contrafase es en funcion de suprimir las interferencias que pueda generar la fuente es recomendado hacerlo mas no es culpable del recalentamiento de dicha bobina o alambre

ah y estas seguro que el ir2110 no es falso creo que es muy necesario que postees fotos para poder dar con la falla y si te volo 2 ir2110 es por que no revisastes bien los componentes y de ahi tu problema


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas , subo fotos de la placa , y los IR a ver si les parecen truchos .Mañana voy a comprar unos ir nuevos a ver si la vuelvo a poner en marcha , saludos .

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/dsc0001nwq.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/dsc0002vem.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/dsc0005sz.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/809/dsc0006vl.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/dsc0010h.JPG/


----------



## mogolloelectro

cuantos alambres usastes en el inductor de salida para el litz? y que numero


----------



## Mslbrll

por lo que se llega a ver, el mosfet de la derecha parece original, el otro no se aprecia, los ir2110 tambien parecen originales.

Fijate cuanta alimentación le esta llegando al IR2110, tiene que ser 15v en adelante para un optimo funcionamiento, cambia el inductor de salida, por uno de pc sin desarmar, desoldalo y usalo tal cual, vas a tener muchos cables, usa el mas grueso que normalmente es el de los 5v para una rama, y fijate que tiene que tener 2 de una seccion un poco menor al anterior que es de los 12v, ponelos en paralelo y ponelo en la otra rama.

El calentamiento del trafo para mi es porque esta andando a mucha frecuencia, o porque esta mal armado el trafo, si podes postea fotos del armado si podes.


----------



## CHICHARRA

hola.... como no he podido conseguir los diodos UF4007, quisiera saber si los puedo remplazar por los     FR107 gracias.


----------



## rafaaaa21

buenas chicharra , trata de buscar los MUR160 por que los fr107 me parece que son mas lentos.

Respecto a mi fuente , el inductor esta echo con 10 alambres awg29 . Antes lo tenia trabajando en otra fuente sin ningún problema y el trafo también trabajaba sin problema. Como comenta mslbrll yo también creo que el problema viene por el lado de que la fuente esta trabajando a mas frecuencia que la que debería. Medí la R de 6k8 y el capacitor de 1nf que intervienen en la Frecuencia de osilacion y son correctas.
saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

y cuantos alambres tienes en el secundario del transformador (dato por curiosidad por que si se recalienta sin carga ya es obvio que es sobrefrecuencia) por que mi inductor si mal no recuerdo lo arme con 8 alambres #24 awg para que esuviera algo sobrado en potencia a tolerar y creo haber empleado un inductor que era azul y verde o algo asi...


----------



## rafaaaa21

Buenas mogolloelectro , me puse a analizar el alambre de litz que me sobro del trafo y del inductor ( es el mismo) 10 alambres AWG 25. Ya estoy casi seguro que es sobre frecuencia , el tema es que sin carga no calienta , pero cuando le pongo carga con aproximadamente 30 watts ya empieza a darse esta condición , puede ser que al colocarle carga se corra la frecuencia de oscilación del sg3525?


----------



## mogolloelectro

es awg 25 entonces pero yo vi como si fuera mas delgado el alambre en tu foto por eso me parecio que era mas delgado cuando pueda te adjunto una foto (por ahi ya estan pero me da flojera buscar el hilo donde quedo...)


----------



## CHICHARRA

mogollo tiene razon parece que el alambre fuera mas delgado y por que no utilizastes la forma como lo plantea nicolau osea los 16 alambres AWG 29.
Quisiera saber si tiristor SCK 102 sacdo de un DVD me puede servir como NTC?
gracias


----------



## CHICHARRA

y de que valor son en realidad las resistencias de la salida terciaria de la smpa 3.0 de 2.2k o 560 ohmios......es decir con cual arranca mejor.


----------



## manujr

Buenas, ya tengo montada la smps v3.0. luego subo fotos.

Le puse la lampara serie de 120w, y enciende por un segundo y se apaga, los led no encienden, los 13007 el de la izquierda calienta bastante y el de la derecha solo se entibia y a la salida 0v 

Voy a comprar el tl494 pues el que tengo es reciclado.

Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias.


----------



## manujr

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Les dejo un pequeño aporte del pinout de los dos tipos de trafos driver que se pueden encontrar en fuentes ATX de PC, creo que son las unicas dos posibles configuraciones ya que desarmé varias fuentes de diferentes marcas y solo habian de estos dos tipos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 39630
> Saludos



Segun ese pdf que publico Oscar Monsalvo mi driver es de tipo 1, lo tenia mal conectado pero aun asin sigue sin arrancar.

Cualquier sugerencia se agradece

saludos


----------



## manujr

He revisado las pistas y los componentes varias veces y no doy con el fallo.
Alimentando con 220v a la salida del kbl-10 tengo 260vcc despues en los capacitores del puente rectificador 150v, es esto normal?. en la entrada de EI33 tengo 50v pero empieza a caer hasta llegar a 2v, y a la salida del EE16 0v






Los condensadores de 1000uf 50v a la salida estoy esperando que lleguen...


----------



## manujr

chicharra!, yo le puse de 2.2K pero no se si me va bién de ese valor, pues no tengo V en la salida del EI33 ni en el driver.
Sabes por que sera?


----------



## mono1969

me llego esta ferrita, supuestamente es de ferroxcube, pero no puedo encontrar las especificaciones, mi pregunta es como se calcula el area?


----------



## manujr

Multiplicando los lados del cuadradito central de la E


----------



## CHICHARRA

como no he encontrado diodos UF4007, queria saber si los puedo remplazar por unos diodos RGP15G que son de 1.5 amperios, 400 voltios y un Trr de 150ns?
manjur revisa bien la posicion del driver


----------



## manujr

No creo, si no diria en el esquema uf4004 que son de 400v. pidelos de 1000v 1a y 75ns (uf4007) a ver si asin tienes suerte.
por cierto los fuf4007 yo los recicle de algun que otro televisor

voy a revisar el driver, si aun no va probaré con otro driver.

Venga 1saludo


----------



## DavidMJ

Una pregunta, podria hacer una soldadora por arco o una soldadora por punto DC si a la fuente de 800W le pongo un nucleo EE50.3/51/6  y en el secundario un cable muy gordo (multiflilar) para sacar unos 5v 300A?

Salu2


----------



## ragaman

CHICHARRA dijo:


> como no he encontrado diodos UF4007, queria saber si los puedo remplazar por unos diodos RGP15G que son de 1.5 amperios, 400 voltios y un Trr de 150ns?
> manjur revisa bien la posicion del driver



Amigo Chicharra, revisa www.sigmaelectronica.net, es una empresa de bogota donde puede encontrar nucleos y los diodos que necesitas.


----------



## jose savedra

hola mariano prometistes colocar el archivo de la smps de 1000 watios cuando lo vas ha postear si puedes subirlo el eagle seria una gran idea para hacerlas con antisolders y todos sus jugetes


----------



## leloco

Buenas soy nuevo estoy intentando hacer la fuente y no consigo mje13007 alguien me podría indicar si se puede usar D13009


----------



## joryds

leloco dijo:


> Buenas soy nuevo estoy intentando hacer la fuente y no consigo mje13007 alguien me podría indicar si se puede usar D13009



Hola leloco, el D13009 te debe servir, solo observo diferencia en frecuencia, corriente y potencia de disipación, tal vez necesite un poco mas de corriente para activarlo pero no creo sea problema.

El mje13007  lo consigues en esas fuente de PC china, las desechables, normalmente bien un par de esos transistores.

Saludos..


----------



## leloco

muchas gracias joryds intentare conseguir los mj


----------



## leloco

buenas noches alguien me podra facilitar el pcb para poder editarlo desde muchas gracias


----------



## chinoelvago

hola yo arme la version 3.0 y me pasa como ala mayoria no arranca la salida tengo +2.9v y -3.0v ya cambie los capacitores de 2.2uf por los de 4.7uf y nada lo que si es raro toco con el busca polo donde sea y se enciende incluso en gnd de salida que sera el problema me podrian orientar por favor gracias


----------



## joryds

Hola compañeros acá les traigo unas Capturas de mi pequeña SMPS JD3800 ya casi lista para realizar el PCB,
El diseño lo realice con Altium Designer 13.3.4 y los componentes son personalizados, creados con SolidWorks.

Saludos...


----------



## Nilfred

El fusible flanqueado por el disipador y los capacitores se me hace imposible de cambiar


----------



## joryds

Nilfred dijo:


> El fusible flanqueado por el disipador y los capacitores se me hace imposible de cambiar



Hola Nilfred, el fusible lo voy aislar con un termoencogible adecuado que consegui, ya que en ese punto hay 330V DC, no encontré mas espacio por que el objetivo fue hacer el diseño de PCB sin puentes.

No creo que allá problema con el cambio de los capacitores, por que siempre dejo una tolerancia en el modelo 3D de estos filtros.

Un amigo repara amplificadores Powersoft K10 y en la imagen se observa que no están muy separados, es cuestión de tener las herramientas adecuadas, por ejemplo un desoldador.

Saludos...


----------



## leloco

buenas alguien me puede indicar si en el pcb con rectificadores dobles se puede usar MUR1620ct


----------



## Valfer

¿Puedo usar el transistor MJE13009
¿Puedo usar esta fuente, sin la toroide en la salida.


----------



## cristiandamian

joryds podras postear el circuito en Altium?


----------



## joryds

cristiandamian dijo:


> joryds podras postear el circuito en Altium?



Hola cristiandamian, no comprendo muy bien la pregunta,

quieres decir que cree un tema y suba los archivos multi hojas de la SMPS ?


----------



## cristiandamian

si puedes subir los archivos estaria buenisimo!


----------



## joryds

cristiandamian dijo:


> si puedes subir los archivos estaria buenisimo!



Hola cristiandamian, la smps que muestro en las capturas es una versión Beta y además es comercial.

La idea de mostrar los prototipos es para que les sirva de referencia a determinadas personas, yo  use la QSC, PowerSoft K10 y la smps del compañero LECO que se observa en la imagen, hacer la observación de estas fuentes comerciales  me sirvió mucho.

Pero no hay que salirse del carril, la smps que se debe hacer para empezar es la del compañero mariano, es una versión bien explicada con soporte y con el nucleo EE42/21/20 puedes llegar  hasta 1200W.

Saludos…


----------



## ThEdson

Estimado mnicolau,
saludos,
Sigo el foro desde hace algún tiempo. Excelente.
Hice un pequeño cambio en su proyecto y pedir permiso para publicar.
Hice una pequeña plaquita de control con el IR2153 para poner en su lugar la placa de control SG3225 sin cambios en el tablero principal.Oscila a 150 MHz
Creo que para servir a los que tienen dificultades para encontrar la SG3225 y IR2110.
saludos
ThEdson


----------



## Nilfred

ThEdson dijo:


> pedir permiso para publicar.


¡Permiso concedido!


----------



## mogolloelectro

yo no soy quien para autorizar tu post pero podria decir que lo subas la informacion es para compartirla siempre que esa sea tu intencion y claro esta solo esa informacion es una modificacion al funcionamiento original y es informacion que nos servira al os tecnicos que ya poseamos conocimientos del tema
para la gente que sea principiante se le recomienda armar los circuitos originales y leer los posts completos para adquirir todo el conocimiento necesario para entrar al tema de modificaciones y mejoras del circuito
quedo atento a tu circuito modificado

ps data: no se si te equivocastes pero me parece que es 150khz la frecuencia de oscilacion (por que no se trata de ningun transmisor de rf)


----------



## ThEdson

Usted tiene razón. 150Mhz el IC iria a Marte.  rsrsrs
Adjunto una pequeña plaquita para utilizar o CI IR2153 en SPMS Half Bridge 800w.
Trabaja en lazo abierto y continúa con la protección
En la placa base es posível suben R3 hasta 100K para el inicio del IC.
Perdon por los errores de portunhol. rsrsrs
ThEdson


----------



## ThEdson

mogolloelectro,
Hice esta placa para uso con CI2153 IRF740 utilizando la placa base SMPS 800W  con ninguna intención de cambiar el diseño original, que es muy bueno.
Como se puede ver la IC acciona directamente el IRF740 y utiliza +15V circuito original y protección.
Ya montado en el Half Bridge Mini con IR2153 y esto con el SG3525 y son excelentes.
Voy a hacer otra placa con trasistores drivers para accionar el IRF460 que son mas potentes.
Ue tiene suficiente IR2153 para la pruebas.


PS. Una pregunta que ya ha utilizado el IRF460 directamente con el IR2153 IC sin drivers?

Saludos,


----------



## joryds

ThEdson dijo:


> PS. Una pregunta que ya ha utilizado el IRF460 directamente con el IR2153 IC sin drivers?



Hola ThEdson, yo use el IR2153 directamente a los IRFP460 y va bien, trabajan frios

Saludos...


----------



## ThEdson

Gracias joryds por la información,

OK si el CI IR2153 trabaja bien con el IPF460 no necesitan una tarjeta con drivers.

Saludos


----------



## garchaman

Hola! Quería preguntar acerca de la fuente SMPS Half-Bridge Compacta. Necesitaría saber qué alambre es el que se utiliza para construir el inductor de salida. Desde ya les agradezco. Saludos.


----------



## mogolloelectro

al momento de hacer el alambre en litz para el secundario puedes dejar alrededor de 2 metros y medio mas (creo que exagero un poco) y lo que te sobre que debe ser suficiente para que lo embobines en el nucleo toroidal


----------



## leandroobrador

hola chicos, recien comienzo con esta fuente!, les hago una consulta.. es necesario usar diodos rapidos o se pueden usar los schottky de la fuente misma?


----------



## ernestogn

leandroobrador dijo:


> hola chicos, recien comienzo con esta fuente!, les hago una consulta.. es necesario usar diodos rapidos o se pueden usar los schottky de la fuente misma?



Diodos rapidos o muerte!! 
me parece que los schotty no dan para la frecuencia de la fuente, nada que ver con la ATX.


----------



## sima

Hola!
Cómo hacer EE16? Por favor nos dice!


----------



## mogolloelectro

hola normalmente el EE16 no se hace se saca de una fuente atx y se instala de acuerdo al la tabla pero me parecio leer que alguien lo hizo o reformo para que cargara con mas amperios pero eso seria cuestion de leer en el tema


----------



## sima

en qué mesa dices?
he entendido bien, se puede sacar de la antigua fuente de alimentación ATX?


----------



## mogolloelectro

exacto esa es la idea del diseño tomar el transformador de una atx averiada pero antes de quitarlo sigue las instrucciones de conexion (unos condensadores diodos y resistencias que van en la atx original para saber que pin va puenteado en el circuito respectivamente) si tienes dudas de eso normalmente el secundario del transformador va tal cual como esta y los extremos de un alambre que va en litz en el primario del mismo es el que va en serie al transformador principal y los restantes del primario van a los transistores 
pero creo que lo que digo es algo enredado si quieres lee el primer post que ahi esta mejor explicado
y otra cosa si tienes dudas de la conexion usa un circuito serie para protejer la fuente y si conectas algo mal normalmente la fuente no enciende pero si necesitas una fuente mas simple de armar y practicamente con la misma eficiencia arma la que usa el ir2153 como driver esa si funciona sin el driver pero eso va de acuerdo con las necesidades de cada quien
ah y parece que estas usando traductor lo que mencione como tabla es la hoja de ayuda de como va el pin a pin del transformador (esa informacion esta con los datos adjuntos del circuito)
espero te sirva la informacion



esta seria la informacion que necesitas 

Identificar pines del driver sacado de una ATX:
-----------------------------------------------

Para identificar los pines del driver lo más fácil es ir viendo el esquema y comparando con tu fuente ATX, te vas a dar cuenta que cada pin se conecta a los mismos componentes que en el esquema, sólo debés ver cual es cual.
Para el primario (LadoA) es fácil porque uno de los pines tiene 2 alambres, ese va a ser el punto medio.
Para el secundario (LadoB) comenzá identificando el que va a masa, ahí tenés "e". Medí continuidad entre los pines con ese y vas a encontrar "d", podés comprobar que se conecta a un capacitor y un diodo.
De los 3 restantes, hay 2 que tienen mayor cantidad de alambres, uno es "b" y el otro es "c", fijate a qué componente se conecta cada uno y así identificás cual es cual, el pin restante es "a".

Una vez identificados todos, los conectás con puentes en la placa a donde debería ir conectado cada uno.

eso esta en el archivo comprimido del primer post es la informacion del block de notas


----------



## sima

Tienes razón! Yo soy ruso! Has encontrado tu sitio por accidente. El sitio perfecto!
Entiende usted Inglés? Inglés es más fácil para mí comunicarme.


----------



## javier xino

estimados ,  tengo una duda  sobre la placa de control de la smps de 800w ,  en los pines 1 y 2  que salen a los mosfet deveia tener un pwm , el problema es que  mi placa  no genera el pwm en el pin 1 , en el 2 si esta bien ,  es esto normal ???  mi fuente solo arranca y luego se apaga ... 

esta es la segunda fuente que realizo , la primera  no dio mas problemas  y se fue en un equipo qu vendi  hace  un tiempo ..
por favor , nesecito de su ayuda , cabe destacar que e cambiado  los integrados porlomenos 3 veces , y no la e conectado a la targeta , la estoy alimentando y viendo en osciloscopio .en el pin 1  obtengo 11v aproximadamente.


----------



## javier xino

les comento , pude hacer funcionar mi fuente smps de 800w 

el problema que tengo ahora es que se recalienta mucho el circuito de partida , use el transsitor D13007en lugar del tip50 por que nunca funciono con ese ,no se que sera  , calienta bastante pero funciona , en el regulador tengo clavados 15 volt, estoy seguro de que esta bien construido el devanado auxiliar , aunque ahora el problema  principal es que nesecito +-75 volts y tengo +-45 , no regula correctamente ,pues  regula  de 42v a 45v simetricos  , el debanado secundario tien 7+7 espiras y diodos zener de 39v ..

edito :
despues de una buena limpiesa con alcohol  a la placa de la fuente y tras reemplazar el d13007 por otro , chan !  regula de 42v a 60v simetrico , ya no recalienta el transistor del arranque  ni nada , funciona de 10 , tocara bobinar otro nucleo que tengo a mano para obtener un poco mas de tensión .en la salida principal

experiencia 1:
 limpiar muy muy bien las placas con alcohol isopropilico , la pasta de soldadura es conductora , eso fue o que me trajo muchas complicaciones y  pequeños cortos en la placa.

experiencia 2:
no usar nucleos fisurados , el primer nucleo que utilice aparentemente no tenia gap(si unas fisuras que pegue con la gotita ) pero al mirarlo bien a contra luz se apreciaba una pequeña separacion.esto ocaciono que mi fuente arrancara ,pero con solo 4v simetricos en la salida y recalentara mucho la etapa de arranque. 
planeo fabricar un amplificador ucd de unos 700w en 4 ohms. y nesecito  aproximadamente 75v simetricos para acercarme a esa potencia ..
tocara probarla bajo carga !!

saludos a todos y muchas gracias a mariano nuevamente !!


----------



## javier xino

y unas fotitos de mi fuente mas amplificador clase d

gracias mariano !!!


----------



## FELIBAR12

javier xino dijo:


> y unas fotitos de mi fuente mas amplificador clase d
> 
> gracias mariano !!!



Ese altavoz no va a aguantar nisiquiera el encendido jejeje!!!


----------



## jhonny giordanengo

esta muy bien tu proyecto



javier de donde sacaste el nucleo


----------



## mogolloelectro

pues el nucleo que tengo en mi smps de 800w se quebro en 4 partes y lo pegue con la gotita y funciona sin problemas entrega +/-82v y ya pude ensayar con las dos salidas ucd que tienen los irf 640 en la etapa de potencia lo unico que hizo falta fue un ecualizador para exigirle mas a la salida pero resulto bien el ensayo


----------



## nuk

Hola !
tal vez ya hayan realizado esta pregunta pero aun así la realizare:
quería saber si la Fuente de 800W tiene algún tipo de protección en la parte ya rectificada
del circuito como por ejemplo esta SMPS: 





y la otra pregunta es:
que factores tendría que tener en cuenta para agregar 2 MOSFET mas (4 en total ) en la 
parte de conmutación.

PSD: si.! aun no termino de armarla 

Saludos


----------



## javier xino

hola hola a todos 

para FELIBAR12:
jajajaj  por eso mismo esta ese parlante ahi,aunque el ampli no posee pop de coneccion  !!  como es barato no me duele quemarlo ! no asi mi caja de 4X12 que salio unos buenos pesos chilenos !!

para jhonny giordanengo:
el nucleo lo resicle de una puente de pc , la verdad no tengo idea de cual es su codigo , solo poseia dimenciones similares al EE42 ,la vez anterior que arme una de estas fuentes , resicle 2 nucleos de fuentes de TV pero , como poseian GAP utilice dos mitades sin el espacio en la pierna central . 

nuk : la fuente si posee proteccion contra cortos en la salida , solo que el sensado se hace en el primario del transformador , mediante un pequeño toroide de polvo de hierro con relacion de 50:1 
par aagregarle un par de mosfet mas  solo deberias  colocar su correspondiente resstencia de 10 ohm y diodo invertido ,el driver lo e hecho funcionar en amplificadores  con 3 pares de mosfet !! te recomiendo el IRFP460 que es de 20 amperes


----------



## gabriel77sur

Hola amigos como están les escribo para comentarles que arme la fuente compacta versión 2 que publico el amigo mariano, al cual debo felicitar por los excelentes proyectos que ha compartido con todo nosotros, les paso a comentar arme la fuente y esta no esta funcionando la tengo conectada con una lampara serie de 53 watts cada vez que la conecto puedo observar que el filamento de la lampara se coloca levemente anaranjado y la temperatura de los transistores sube  hasta casi no poder tocarlos aun así no tengo voltaje en la salida, verifique el driver un par de veces y parece estar bien conectado solo me queda chequear el trafo principal el cual pienso desarmar de estar este correctamente armado que me recomendarían chequear por otro lado ya medí todos los transistores, diodos espero sus indicaciones desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, les comento que tengo un inconveniente con una fuente smps que estoy armando y no he podido solucionarlo.  La fuente funciona bien, voltajes simetricos y estables, por ahora la tengo en lazo abierto, el problema es que la señal en el primario del transformador no tiene tiempo muerto , corté las pistas de la parte de control y modifique para variar el ciclo útil con un reostato y aun en ciclo útil muy bajo la señal en el primario aparece de la siguiente forma:



y la señal de ambas salidas del SG3525: 



En las salidas del IR2110 los pulsos se ven bien, con un leve suavizado al iniciar el pulso.

Ya quité todos los snubber, no se si será algún problema en el trafo, ya que parece que los mosfet aun después de desaparecer el pulso de gate su cambio de estado lo hace suavemente (aun el pulso negativo también la transición es suave ), me gustaría que me aconsejaran donde puedo revisar o que puedo hacer para solucionar el problema, debido a que cuando pongo ciclo útil mayores al 70% aprox los mosfet se calientan aun sin haber carga..

Muchas gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Aqui estoy yo de nuevo

Les comento que desarmé una fuente ATX que tengo para uso del taller y observé las señales en el primario del transformador y esto fue lo que obtuve:

Señal en el primario sin carga, se observan unas oscilaciones extrañas durante el dead time, pero por lo menos muestra el dead time:



Señal en el primario con una carga resistiva de 10 ohm en la salida de 12V:



Normaliza al colocarle carga y se ve muy limpia la señal, me gustaría que los compañeros que tienen osciloscopio puedan hacer estas pruebas a sus fuentes y subir la imagen al foro al ver a que conclusion llegamos con respecto a lo que esta presentando mi fuente.

Saludos.


----------



## orenes

Buenas, estoy interesado en hacer la fuente de 800 W, el núcleo que tengo es de un cargador de coches eléctricos que daba unos 40 V a 30 A de salida, vamos 1200 W, el núcleo es un EE y en la ferrita pone PC40 TDK 8913 Z X, he buscado un datasheet y no veáis lo difícil que me ha sido encontrarlo y comparando con las medidas que he tomado con el metro del núcleo, las medidas y especificaciones del núcleo lo dejo en la foto.

He estado leyendo en el post y había que contar las vueltas del primario cuando se desbobinaba, la cosa que desbobiné el núcleo hace un año y no conté las vueltas que llevaba el primario, esto podría ser un problema?

Saludos.


----------



## orenes

Buenas pues estoy construyendo ya la fuente y he decidido colocarle el transformador de una fuente de ordenador, es un ETD34, y me gustaría saber que ciclo de trabajo tiene esta fuente cuando está a máxima tensión para poder calcularlo, estoy utilizando el programa que pusieron en el foro.

Que tensión tendría que poner para calcular el terciario, ya que con la regulación de la tensión también le afecta y el estabilizador dejaría de funcionar.

Dejo una captura para que lo veáis y si hay algo mal que opinéis.

Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## Edr20

hola a todos y gracias por esta fuente. 
me gustaria saber se la fuente se puede remplazar el embobinado AWG29 por el AWG24 obviamente colocando menos lineas fue que ya arme el embobinado con AWG24 colocando 3 alambres primario y 4 alambres en el secundario 1 alambre en el terciario 
el AWG29 no lo consegui y en la única parte donde venden lo venden en cantidades y me sale muy costoso


----------



## Nilfred

Frecuencia máxima:
AWG 24 68 kHz
AWG 29 210 kHz


----------



## Edr20

gracias siempre se aprende algo nuevo

sirve para la fuente de 300w v3 con ese calibre de alambre?
al colocar 6 alambres de awg29 sigue oscilando a 210khz?
en el caso que no sirva. el embobinado secundario se puede usar AWG24?


----------



## Nilfred

La frecuencia de oscilación es una pauta de diseño y se mantiene tanto en el primario como en el secundario.
Bajar la frecuencia implica componentes mas grandes y mayor eficiencia.
Subir la frecuencia implica componentes mucho mas chicos y menor eficiencia.
Por efecto pelicular un calibre grueso no se aprovecha 100%, pero mientras te entre todo en el carrete, no veo mayor problema, salvo el desperdicio de cobre.


----------



## ragaman

Nilfred dijo:


> La frecuencia de oscilación es una pauta de diseño y se mantiene tanto en el primario como en el secundario.
> Bajar la frecuencia implica componentes mas grandes y mayor eficiencia.
> Subir la frecuencia implica componentes mucho mas chicos y menor eficiencia.
> Por efecto pelicular un calibre grueso no se aprovecha 100%, pero mientras te entre todo en el carrete, no veo mayor problema, salvo el desperdicio de cobre.



Me imagino que haces alusión a eficiencia en términos del calibre del cable y no de la fuente en general .


----------



## Nilfred

Nilfred dijo:


> Frecuencia máxima:
> AWG 24 68 kHz
> AWG 29 210 kHz





ragaman dijo:


> Me imagino que haces alusión a eficiencia en términos del calibre del cable y no de la fuente en general .


Hago alusión la eficiencia de la fuente en general, pero en un rango acotado de frecuencia de operación: desde 52 *k*Hz a unos 500 *k*Hz


----------



## tatajara

hola gente como andan ??
les cuento que vengo medio avanzado con la fuente, me faltan algunas resistencias, los diodos de salida, algunos caps y bueno el nucleo grande que no lo consigo y tampoco consigo uno parecido
me faltaría eso no mas para hacerla andar jeje
ahora tengo una duda, tengo que sacarle no mas de 45vdc a la fuente, es mucho lo que le tengo que hagregar al secundario del trafo ?? pregunto por que no me cierra esto jaja no se como sacar la diferencia ??
saludos y ya estare suviendo fotos !!


----------



## orenes

tatajara dijo:


> hola gente como andan ??
> les cuento que vengo medio avanzado con la fuente, me faltan algunas resistencias, los diodos de salida, algunos caps y bueno el nucleo grande que no lo consigo y tampoco consigo uno parecido
> me faltaría eso no mas para hacerla andar jeje
> ahora tengo una duda, tengo que sacarle no mas de 45vdc a la fuente, es mucho lo que le tengo que hagregar al secundario del trafo ?? pregunto por que no me cierra esto jaja no se como sacar la diferencia ??
> saludos y ya estare suviendo fotos !!



Para  +-45 V con una o dos vueltas más te sobraría para cada secundario, yo pondría dos y luego regularía, es la ventaja que tiene esa fuente, aún así dejo que contesten los maestros.

Yo estoy a medio de construir la de 800W y tengo pensado hacer alguna más, para el que estoy construyendo no voy a tener ningún problema salvo algún condensador por el tamaño que tiene, tendré que prolongar sus patas.

Mi problema viene ahora, quiero construir un par de fuentes más y el problema es que tengo varios transformadores de ferrita que es bastante más grande que el espacio que hay en el circuito, ¿se podría dejar el transformador afuera del circuito y llevarlo por cables?

Y el inductor contra cortos, ¿el bobinado se hace solo con un hilo o con varios? y ¿es posible que vendan el inductor ya hecho y solo tengas que pasar un cable como he visto en un circuito de cargador de coches eléctricos?


Saludos a todos

Edito: que diodos recomendáis para la salida del transformador.


----------



## tatajara

gracias ornes por tu respuesta !!
yo también estoy armando la de 800w jeje
lo de conectar el trafo por medio de cables no se que decirte, se los dejo a los mas experimentados !!
y lo del inductor contra cortos, esta todo explicado en el txt que esta al prinsipio del tema !! 
saludos


----------



## orenes

Bueno, pues ya va quedando menos para terminarla solo me falta que me vengan los diodos de salida, comprar los mosfet y el cable para bobinar, el cable sería de 0'30mm, ya que por aquí no encontraré el AWG29 aunque es la diferencia es mínima.

Dejo una foto de como va quedando.

Saludos.


----------



## mono1969

orenes dijo:


> Para  +-45 V con una o dos vueltas más te sobraría para cada secundario, yo pondría dos y luego regularía, es la ventaja que tiene esa fuente, aún así dejo que contesten los maestros.
> 
> Yo estoy a medio de construir la de 800W y tengo pensado hacer alguna más, para el que estoy construyendo no voy a tener ningún problema salvo algún condensador por el tamaño que tiene, tendré que prolongar sus patas.
> 
> Mi problema viene ahora, quiero construir un par de fuentes más y el problema es que tengo varios transformadores de ferrita que es bastante más grande que el espacio que hay en el circuito, ¿se podría dejar el transformador afuera del circuito y llevarlo por cables?
> 
> *Como poder se puede pero es bastante peligroso, seria mejor hacer un pcb mas grande, dependiendo de los nucleos que tengas y la potencia que quieras, la que yo arme le entro un ETD49 de montaje vertical
> *
> Y el inductor contra cortos, ¿el bobinado se hace solo con un hilo o con varios? y ¿es posible que vendan el inductor ya hecho y solo tengas que pasar un cable como he visto en un circuito de cargador de coches eléctricos?
> 
> *El sensor de corriente se hace con un solo hilo y tambien los podes comprar buscalo como current sensor ** te adjunto un PDF*
> 
> 
> Saludos a todos
> 
> Edito: que diodos recomendáis para la salida del transformador.



*Calculo que te referis a los diodos rectificadores, si te mantenes dentro de la potencia original, usa los que recomienda el autor.*


----------



## orenes

mono1969 dijo:


> *Calculo que te referis a los diodos rectificadores, si te mantenes dentro de la potencia original, usa los que recomienda el autor.*




Gracias mono1969 por tu ayuda, voy a ver si por mi zona venden el sensor, espero que si, y lo de mi transformador es porque el carrete va en montaje horizontal, por lo que ocupa mucho espacio, en un día de estos lo desmonto y lo mido con el calibre y buscaré a ver si hay algún carrete para esa ferrita en vertical.

Y los diodos al final encargué los MUR840.

Saludos.


----------



## nuk

hola a todos !



javier xino dijo:


> te recomiendo el IRFP460 que es de 20 amperes



gracias javier por el dato... son los que tenia en mente 

ahora sobre el núcleo:
alguien sabe que efecto tendría, el utilizar un transformador de ferrita con gap en la fuente
de 800W...? 
se podría modificar la fuente para utilizar un transformador de ferrita con gap..?
o simplemente, no se 

gracias y saludos a todos !


----------



## vrainom

¿Supongo que quieres decir gap o entrehierro?

De hecho todos los núcleos deben llevar un entrehierro para mejorar la linearidad de la inductancia en función de la temperatura. El único inconveniente es que el entrehierro cambia la AL del núcleo, que es la cantidad de espiras necesarias para una inductancia dada, así que mientras mayor sea el entrehierro, más vueltas necesitas para tener la misma inductancia. Lo bueno es que la inductancia aumenta al cuadrado del número de vueltas, así que no serían muchas más.


----------



## nuk

interesante respuesta vrainom
creo de ahí partiré para experimentar el uso del núcleo que tengo
y a mi entender... es posible utilizar entonces un núcleo con gap en este tipo de fuente ?
habrá algún efecto secundario con respecto a la eficiencia, temperatura y potencia.?

muchas gracias por la respuesta... saludos!


----------



## javier xino

si nuk  yo se lo que pasara en tu fuente  de 800w  y te lo digo por experiencia ,  hara bum !!!  volaran los mosfet irfp460  y el ir2110 ,  como digo el compañero vrainomel gap  es para la linealidad del nucleo y todo eso , pero aqui trabajamos en alta frecuencia , 210KHz si no mal recierdo ,  eso te generara una perdida de flujo magnetico grande  y es justamente lo que no queremos ,  si planeas usar un nucleo con gap  yo pensaria en una fuente flyback


----------



## vrainom

Si se diseña el bobinado del primario para conseguir la misma inductancia que sin gap, la única diferencia sería la relación Ω/H, no tendría porqué "fallar catastróficamente" la fuente, ya depende de cada núcleo si tiene espacio para la cantidad de alambre necesaria.


----------



## luis_e

Hola gente! Esta es la primer vez que comento en este post!

Hace uno dos años (o más) que vengo siguiendo este tema, y bueno, hace más de uno y medio que estoy intentando hacer una fuente de estas, pero, después de 3 fuentes armadas, todavía no tengo ninguna funcionando. 

Básicamente mi problema es que al conectar carga, los mosfets se ponen en corto, y bueno, explotan. La fuente arranca, regula bien el voltaje, algunas veces se aguanta un poco de carga (el record fueron 500w resistivos por menos de 1 segundo), pero no pasa de eso. El circuito es idéntico (por no decir el mismo) al de la fuente de 800w, solo que la placa está modificada, para que se ajuste a los componentes que tengo yo (y para reducir el tamaño).

Ya no se que más hacer, con las tres fuentes que armé me pasó lo mismo. Todo excelente, hasta que conectás la carga... ahí explota todo!
Los componentes todos nuevos, capacitores, transistores, drivers, núcleos de trafo, algunos de los toroides (sacando el de salida), tres placas distintas y siempre lo mismo. Además de ir reemplazándolos por nuevos hasta unas 10 veces!
Probé con distintos tipos de reallimentación (uno sacado del libro de SMPS que mencionan a lo largo del post, no me acuerdo su nombre), el original aquí publicado, y hasta en lazo abierto (con el circuito de control modificado); distintos transistores (IRF740 & IRFP430); distintos núcleos (ETD59, EE44); sobrepasé muchos problemas, no encendía, voltajes asimétricos, problemas que derivaron del cortos en los mosfets y terminaron quemando componentes de todo tipo (ya saben el trabajo que da ir viendo cual componente se quemó); trafo mal bobinado; realimentación; sobrevoltajes, etc, etc, etc... Todos solucionados, menos este!!

La última fuente que armé anduvo bien hasta que la cargué (con resistencias no más), después de unos 200w explotó. Cambié los IRF740, llegó hasta los 500W y explotó nuevamente. Cambié nuevamente los mosfets, esta vez la probé directamente con un ampli hecho con un TDA7924, explotó de manera instantánea al enchufarla, el ampli no tenía siquiera fuente de audio, estaba en vacío. Sospechando en que podría ser un problema de realimentación (que la desestabilice, o algo por el estilo), la hice fija, o sea, la eliminé. Después de renegar por días para volver a hacerla arrancar, le conecto el cooler, la enchufo, y explotó nuevamente. Bueno, hasta acá llegué, ya no se que más hacer... Cada vez menos carga tolera! Así que recurro a ustedes muchachos, alguno tiene idea de que puede estar pasando?? En todas me pasó lo mismo!! O soy muy ciego y no lo veo, o realmente estoy maldito en este mundo de la electrónica (no hay nada que me ponga a hacer que no signifique renegar horas, horas, horas y más horas).
Espero que alguno me pueda ayudar con esto. Si necesitan más detalles, circuitos, fotos, explicaciones, lo que sea, no tengo problema en darlos, no lo hago en este mensaje para no hacerlo tan largo!

Gracias de ante mano!


----------



## zopilote

Es nesesario fotos, y por supuesto tomas de los transistores  para decirte cuales son originales, y sobre tu metodo para bobinar tus EE.


----------



## luis_e

Zopilote, gracias por contestar.

Algo que se me ocurrió y recordé, y que me pareció necesario mencionarlo antes de seguir adelante con más datos, es que el trafo lo tengo despegado, o sea, las dos mitades están sueltas, pero unidas por varias vueltas de cinta. Lo armé y lo dejé así por si tenía que rebobinarlo (cosa que hice varias veces ya) no se complique demasiado desarmarlo.

Es posible que este sea el problema? Si te parece que no, subo todo lo que tengo.

Saludos!


----------



## mono1969

luis_e dijo:


> Zopilote, gracias por contestar.
> 
> Algo que se me ocurrió y recordé, y que me pareció necesario mencionarlo antes de seguir adelante con más datos, es que el trafo lo tengo despegado, o sea, las dos mitades están sueltas, pero unidas por varias vueltas de cinta. Lo armé y lo dejé así por si tenía que rebobinarlo (cosa que hice varias veces ya) no se complique demasiado desarmarlo.
> 
> Es posible que este sea el problema? Si te parece que no, subo todo lo que tengo.
> 
> Saludos!


No ese no es el problema, subi fotos de la placa y del trafo, con cuantas vueltas lo bobinaste y si modificaste algun componente.


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigo luis_e, si estan muy separadas las E una de otra podria comportarse como si tubiera gap y eso si te podria dar muchos problemas como comenta el compañero xavier u n poco arriba en el post 2424....
Saludos


----------



## luis_e

Gracias por las respuestas! Acá traigo los datos, a ver si me pueden ayudar!

En el PDF adjunto está el circuito que utilicé, si se fijan, es casi el mismo que el de la fuente de 800W, solo que los componentes más chicos son SMD. Los usé porque queda más chica la placa. 
La plaquita de control está así con esos puentes y cables porque la modifiqué para hacerla fija, así me sacaba la duda del lazo de realimentación, sino está tal cual en el PDF.
En el PDF de la placa de potencia no aparece la salida que está abajo, que es para conectar un cooler, porque la agregué en otro archivo al enviar a hacer la placa. Solo hice esa modificación, que no es más que un diodo con un capacitor, tal cual al terciario que alimenta la placa de control.
El filtro de línea no lo tenía, así que lo puentié y listo, quería, una vez esté funcionando, hacer eso.
Los diodos son todos UF4007, y los de salida son MUR860.

El cálculo del trafo lo realicé con un programa que conseguí en un foro de SMPS, el primario dio 12 vueltas, y el secundario 7 + 7. La frecuencia de trabajo 110KHz (igual, si mido la salida del SG3525 me da unos 97KHz). La idea es obtener unos +-45V de salida. Bueno, todos los datos están en la captura de pantalla del soft que estoy adjuntando.
El núcleo del trafo es marca EPCOS, al menos eso parece, según dice en la página del vendedor (por el tipo de material), lo compré nuevo y me costó unos 3USD cada E.
El método de bobinado es casi el mismo que se describe en las indicaciones de la fuente (aislantes y chapitas de cobre también), solo que en vez de bobinar medio primario, el secundario, y nuevamente medio primario, bobino de la siguiente forma: Como son varios alambres juntos, los separo en dos grupos, entonces, con una de esas alambres, bobino las 12 del primario, el secundario, y hago otro bobinado en paralelo del primario (con el otro alambre que me quedaba). Este método, si no me equivoco, lo leí en algún otro lado (no recuerdo donde) y lo usé porque me parece que es más práctico.
El toroide de salida creo que tiene unas 18+18 vueltas, me quedó corta el alambre (y no tenía más!), y para no demorarme, quedó así.
Creo que los bobinados están bien, ya que en otros trafos tuve problemas, como ser que estaban en fase ambos secundarios, o que los tenía intercambiados (eran dos secundarios, con la tierra compartida), etc.
Hay una foto en la que intento mostrar que, al menos para mi, las dos E están juntas, por más que estén fijadas por cinta.

También agregué las fotos de como quedaron los IRF740 la penúltima vez que explotó. Esa vez, en vació, andaba perfecto, el voltaje muy estable, y al encenderla con un TDA7294 sin señal de audio, explotó y quedó de esa manera (por si preguntan, si, el ampli andaba bien). A su vez, se llevó consigo todos los capacitores de tantalio de la placa de control.

Hay una foto de los IRF740 actuales (están quemados), la agrego para que vean si parecen sospechosos o son originales, bueno, "originales". Son de la misma tanda que los otros que están reventados. Igualmente, el lugar donde los compro son gente seria, con los que nunca tuve problemas.

Como datos adicionales, la fuente enciende lo más bien, el voltaje es simétrico, estable, aunque a medida que se calienta la plaquita de control (el 7812) sube un poquito, pero se soluciona con el cooler, sin ruidos audibles, todo trabaja frío (sacando el 7812, que es alimentado por unos 26V, y es entendible), la regulación de voltaje funciona bien (No probé el rango completo porque pasa de los 50V y no quiero que me queme los caps de salida). El problema que tengo es al cargarla, llega un punto en el que simplemente los transistores se ponen en corto y listo, se queman. 

La última vez que la probé (después de estar días buscando que componentes se quemaron después de esa explosión) arrancó bien, con voltajes estables. Al conectar el cooler y encenderla, chau, en corto! Hasta me saltó la termo magnética! 

Como comenté anteriormente, la vez que más potencia le saqué, fueron unos 500w con resistencias, y después de un segundo (o menos), explotó.

Otro dato, es que al medir con el osciloscopio el secundario del trafo (antes de los diodos) la señal del trafo no da pulsos cuadrados, sino que en el dead time se veían unas ondas senoidales como las que se muestran en _este comentario_, pero más deformes. Al llegar al ciclo completo, la onda era cuadrada. En el primario se veía lo mismo. Siempre le tuve desconfianza a eso...

Bueno, creo que es todo lo que puedo decir, si me acuerdo de algo más, se los voy a estar comentando. 

Gracias!

PD: El sensado de voltaje lo hago entre la rama V+ y V-.


----------



## javier xino

estimado  , que lastima que tengas problemas con esta fuente , es muy muy resitente a mi pareser 
aver , lo primero seria que dejaras de usar irf740  y te cambiaras a irfp460  o  si no los consigues pon cuatro irf740  , de a un pare  por   semi ciclo  y con su correspondiente diodo rapido y resistencia en el gate ,   
lo segundo , el transformador  aveces parece ser que queda bien junto , pero  no esta demas mirar la union de las dos " E "  a contra luz a fin de  descartar cuaquier posible separacion , 
tercero , mediste si tienes continuidad en la salida de tu fuente ???  alomejor un condensador se estropio o venia malo y te esta jugando una mala pasada ,  recuerda lavar con alcohol las placas despues de soldar , peus me paso una vez que me hacia corto por tener residuos de soldadura .
supongo que los componentes que utilizas son de calidad , eso parese pues yo consigo nos identicos aca en chile .


----------



## luis_e

Javier, gracias por tu respuesta!

En un principio tenía unos IRFP460, pero murieron en la misma situación, después empecé a utilizar los IRF740 porque son más baratos y fáciles de conseguir.
Ahora, es necesario ponerlos en paralelo? Digo, si a muchos les anda sin problema, y yo apenas le saco un poco de potencia. La idea es, una vez esté andando, poner IRFP460 o alguno similar, pero por ahora quiero estar seguro de que funciona, ya que no está nada lindo quemar esos transistores.

Respecto al núcleo, no creo que haya alguna separación, los mismo son nuevos y asientan perfectamente. Pero, por eso consultaba, es posible que la más mínima separación afecte?

Ya chequee cortos en todos lados, si bien no la había lavado la placa, tengo una herramienta en punta con la cual repaso todo en donde hay soldaduras, para evitar eso, ya que me ha pasado. Además, funciona sin problemas, solo que al poner alguna carga, explota.

Los componentes son todos buenos, lo único que reciclé fueron los capacitores de 470uf x 200v, ya que los que compré son unos Epcos, creo que blindados, y son enormes.

Básicamente, el problema está en cuando la carga excede un determinado límite (el cual cada vez es más menor), de ahí explota todo.

La corriente de entrada, en vacío, es de unos 0.05 a 0.08A. Siempre la probé con una lámpara serie de 25W y siempre hizo un brillo muy bajo. Al momento de las pruebas de potencia, quitaba la lámpara.
La vez que más potencia le saqué, salieron unos 70V a unos 8.5A, y la corriente de entrada era de unos 3A. 

Saludos!


----------



## ragaman

luis_e dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas! Acá traigo los datos, a ver si me pueden ayudar!
> 
> En el PDF adjunto está el circuito que utilicé, si se fijan, es casi el mismo que el de la fuente de 800W, solo que los componentes más chicos son SMD. Los usé porque queda más chica la placa.
> La plaquita de control está así con esos puentes y cables porque la modifiqué para hacerla fija, así me sacaba la duda del lazo de realimentación, sino está tal cual en el PDF.
> En el PDF de la placa de potencia no aparece la salida que está abajo, que es para conectar un cooler, porque la agregué en otro archivo al enviar a hacer la placa. Solo hice esa modificación, que no es más que un diodo con un capacitor, tal cual al terciario que alimenta la placa de control.
> El filtro de línea no lo tenía, así que lo puentié y listo, quería, una vez esté funcionando, hacer eso.
> Los diodos son todos UF4007, y los de salida son MUR860.
> 
> El cálculo del trafo lo realicé con un programa que conseguí en un foro de SMPS, el primario dio 12 vueltas, y el secundario 7 + 7. La frecuencia de trabajo 110KHz (igual, si mido la salida del SG3525 me da unos 97KHz). La idea es obtener unos +-45V de salida. Bueno, todos los datos están en la captura de pantalla del soft que estoy adjuntando.
> El núcleo del trafo es marca EPCOS, al menos eso parece, según dice en la página del vendedor (por el tipo de material), lo compré nuevo y me costó unos 3USD cada E.
> El método de bobinado es casi el mismo que se describe en las indicaciones de la fuente (aislantes y chapitas de cobre también), solo que en vez de bobinar medio primario, el secundario, y nuevamente medio primario, bobino de la siguiente forma: Como son varios alambres juntos, los separo en dos grupos, entonces, con una de esas alambres, bobino las 12 del primario, el secundario, y hago otro bobinado en paralelo del primario (con el otro alambre que me quedaba). Este método, si no me equivoco, lo leí en algún otro lado (no recuerdo donde) y lo usé porque me parece que es más práctico.
> El toroide de salida creo que tiene unas 18+18 vueltas, me quedó corta el alambre (y no tenía más!), y para no demorarme, quedó así.
> Creo que los bobinados están bien, ya que en otros trafos tuve problemas, como ser que estaban en fase ambos secundarios, o que los tenía intercambiados (eran dos secundarios, con la tierra compartida), etc.
> Hay una foto en la que intento mostrar que, al menos para mi, las dos E están juntas, por más que estén fijadas por cinta.
> 
> También agregué las fotos de como quedaron los IRF740 la penúltima vez que explotó. Esa vez, en vació, andaba perfecto, el voltaje muy estable, y al encenderla con un TDA7294 sin señal de audio, explotó y quedó de esa manera (por si preguntan, si, el ampli andaba bien). A su vez, se llevó consigo todos los capacitores de tantalio de la placa de control.
> 
> Hay una foto de los IRF740 actuales (están quemados), la agrego para que vean si parecen sospechosos o son originales, bueno, "originales". Son de la misma tanda que los otros que están reventados. Igualmente, el lugar donde los compro son gente seria, con los que nunca tuve problemas.
> 
> Como datos adicionales, la fuente enciende lo más bien, el voltaje es simétrico, estable, aunque a medida que se calienta la plaquita de control (el 7812) sube un poquito, pero se soluciona con el cooler, sin ruidos audibles, todo trabaja frío (sacando el 7812, que es alimentado por unos 26V, y es entendible), la regulación de voltaje funciona bien (No probé el rango completo porque pasa de los 50V y no quiero que me queme los caps de salida). El problema que tengo es al cargarla, llega un punto en el que simplemente los transistores se ponen en corto y listo, se queman.
> 
> La última vez que la probé (después de estar días buscando que componentes se quemaron después de esa explosión) arrancó bien, con voltajes estables. Al conectar el cooler y encenderla, chau, en corto! Hasta me saltó la termo magnética!
> 
> Como comenté anteriormente, la vez que más potencia le saqué, fueron unos 500w con resistencias, y después de un segundo (o menos), explotó.
> 
> Otro dato, es que al medir con el osciloscopio el secundario del trafo (antes de los diodos) la señal del trafo no da pulsos cuadrados, sino que en el dead time se veían unas ondas senoidales como las que se muestran en _este comentario_, pero más deformes. Al llegar al ciclo completo, la onda era cuadrada. En el primario se veía lo mismo. Siempre le tuve desconfianza a eso...
> 
> Bueno, creo que es todo lo que puedo decir, si me acuerdo de algo más, se los voy a estar comentando.
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> PD: El sensado de voltaje lo hago entre la rama V+ y V-.




Hola !!! estuve leyendo lo que publicaste y te recomiendo de antemano consigas un osciloscopio, sino estas perdiendo tiempo y dinero , muchas veces explotan las fuentes al encenderlas es porque el circuito pwm no trabaja bien, es muy recomentable que para efectos de pruebas utilices una fuente independiente para alimentar el pwn y observes las señales en los 2 gates de tus transistores, si estas estan correctas procede a polarizar tu fuente,  yo te puedo asegurar que tu fuente explota al poner carga porque las señales de los mosfets no son unas ondas cuadradas perfectas, pero eso solo se comprueba con nuestro amigo el osciloscopio, yo no te recomiendo que utilices mosfets en paralelo porque para el Ir2110 controlar a alta frecuencia 2 IRF740 es complicado y es mas factible que falle que utilizando uno solo, te recomiendo bajar la frecuencia de la fuente a unos 70Khz y empezar desde ahi, muchas fuentes comerciales trabajan en el rango de 70Khz, si deseas trabajar a mayor frecuencia debes cumplir ciertas condiciendones, utilizar componentes de muy buena calidad, condensadores low Esr, mosfets baja capacitancia parasita, pwm lo mas cercano a los mosfets posible, utilizar litz wire, etc, asi que te recomiendo que consigas un osciloscipio y empieces poco a poco a revisar etapa por etapa tu fuente.


----------



## javier xino

buena recomendación de usar un ociloscopio , yo me referia a utilizar mosfets en paralelo pues mariano en un comienso de su fuente lo hizo de esa manera , si te fijas en el video  de la smps de 800 poseía  4 mosfets o estaba el espacio para colocarlos , no me recuerdo   , para suplir el tema e la corriente en el primario , de hecho nunca llegaras a 800w con solo dos irf740,pero eso ya lo sabes , es buena opcion utilizarlos en primera instancia y luego cambiarlos (yo hice eso mucho tiempo y muchas veces  ) , a mi me paso algo similar a lo que te sucede a ti con mi primera smps ,  y tenia malo  los 2 condensadores de 100n  que van alado del ir2110 estos estaban quemados  y no se notaba , pues eran reciclaos  y nose veian nada mal , pero me tubieron 6 meses pensando y muchos dolores de cabeza . 
reconstrui muchas veces la placa central y el trasnformaor ,pero consevava la targeta osciladora  y ese era mi error.

si cambias la frecuencia de trabajo de la fuente tendras que recalcular completamente  el trasnformador para dicha frecuencia , lo cual no es muy complicado con la vasta informacion que compartio mariano

cual es el nucleo de ferrita que utilizas ?? alguna marca / modelo / datos relevantes ??
tambien me paso una vez , y comente anteriormente que habia pegado un nucleo y se recalentaba demaciado  y la fuente no arrancaba , y justamente el probelma era que estaba  hecho de un material que no soportaba la frecuencia de trabajo y uff !! muchos problemas con ese vendito nucleo


----------



## dugio

Hola !! estuve leyendo un poco el tema y pienso armarme esta fuente de Mnicolau (que por cierto hizo un trabajo espectacular con estas fuentes) para controlar 2 modulos de la fuente de Eduardo (Ejtagle) de 200w.
El tema de los componentes lo tengo casi todo resuelto ya que tengo de donde reciclarlos.. el único detalle es el transformador! a ver si alguien me puede dar una mano para saber si me sirve este modelo EER42/42DV  
en vez del EE42/21/15. 
Ah también aclaro que lo saqué de una fuente de impresora laser, muy linda fuente por cierto!


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos.

Antes que nada queria agradecer a Mariano por compartir estas excelentes fuentes.

Ahora una duda, estoy en pleno armado de la de 800W, y me surgió una duda. En el armado del transformador, la separación del armado del bobinado primario se hace para evitar aglomeramiento de espiras en el carretel o por alguna razón especial? Porque el carretel que me vendieron tiene una separación al medio, y en cada parte entrarían las 6 espiras. Es factible bobinar todo el primario al principio? O se me está pasando por alto algo? Porque la razón me dice que si están compartiendo el mismo núcleo, generarían un flujo parejo.

Desde ya muchas gracias, y saludos!


PD: adjunto un .doc que armé con la explicación del armado del trafo en cuestión, con algunas correcciones y un par de fotos explicativas que subió un usuario (no recuerdo el nombre, perdón).


----------



## CHICHARRA

hola atodos....queria saber cual es la relacion de vuelta para un transformador EER 35 que tiene 30mm de alto por 35mm de ancho y cual es su area efectiva gracias


----------



## mono1969

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Antes que nada queria agradecer a Mariano por compartir estas excelentes fuentes.
> 
> Ahora una duda, estoy en pleno armado de la de 800W, y me surgió una duda. En el armado del transformador, la separación del armado del bobinado primario se hace para evitar aglomeramiento de espiras en el carretel o por alguna razón especial? Porque el carretel que me vendieron tiene una separación al medio, y en cada parte entrarían las 6 espiras. Es factible bobinar todo el primario al principio? O se me está pasando por alto algo? Porque la razón me dice que si están compartiendo el mismo núcleo, generarían un flujo parejo.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias, y saludos!
> 
> 
> PD: adjunto un .doc que armé con la explicación del armado del trafo en cuestión, con algunas correcciones y un par de fotos explicativas que subió un usuario (no recuerdo el nombre, perdón).



La separacion de las espiras se hace para mejorar el flujo en el nucleo y en cuanto al carretel que te vendieron es para otro tipo de fuentes conmutadas que son del tipo resonante pero el nucleo te sirve igual, solamente sacale esa separacion y reparti todo el bobinado para que abarque todo el nucleo.

Por cierto exelente trabajo con el documento


----------



## CHICHARRA

buenas....... quisiera saber si para la compacta con diodos dobles puedo utiliza dos diodos doble  F12C20C y un BYQ28E200


----------



## fen2006

onda de salida de mi fuente smps con ferrita I33. tiene un detalle, que cuando enciendo la fuente con mi amplificador de videorokola conectado se quema un 13007  y siempre se quema el mismo... y no se por donde buscar la falla.
si enciendo y despues conecto el amplificador trabajan de maravilla la fuente y el amplificador.


----------



## CHICHARRA

tengo unos diodos doble F31M02C quisiera saber de cuantos voltios son y qu corriete sopontan y si los ouedo usar

peron son C31M02C


----------



## ragaman

fen2006 dijo:


> onda de salida de mi fuente smps con ferrita I33. tiene un detalle, que cuando enciendo la fuente con mi amplificador de videorokola conectado se quema un 13007  y siempre se quema el mismo... y no se por donde buscar la falla.
> si enciendo y despues conecto el amplificador trabajan de maravilla la fuente y el amplificador.



Muy seguramente tu fuente no alcanza a arrancar correctamente, has probado ha revisar la forma de onda de los transistores y el voltaje del TL494 cuando conectas la fuente con el amplificador ??


----------



## ragaman

Les dejo una fotos de mis 2 nuevos modelos de fuentes SMPS 800W EE-42 basada en el la fuente de Mariano y un diseño propio de fuente con transformador EE-55 la cual no se encuentra terminada al 100% pero hasta ahora en la pruebas le he podido exprimir 1.05KW, espero les guste.

les dejo enlace de una de las pruebas  






PD: espero me expliquen como incrustar los videos dentro del mismo comentario que no se jajaja.


----------



## fen2006

ragaman dijo:


> Muy seguramente tu fuente no alcanza a arrancar correctamente, has probado ha revisar la forma de onda de los transistores y el voltaje del TL494 cuando conectas la fuente con el amplificador ??



del tl494 si probe la salida pero de los 13007 no se como conectar las puntas del osciloscopio y no lo quiero quemar. por eso lo uso solo cuando estoy seguro.


----------



## mono1969

Alguien tiene idea de como se bobina  y se conectan los primario del transformador de la fuente que adjunto?


----------



## CHICHARRA

*T*engo unos diodos doble*S* C31M02C quisiera saber de cuantos voltios son y qu*E* corrie*N*te sopo*R*tan y si los puedo usar en esta fuente gracias


----------



## javier xino

mono1969 si si , yo planeo hacerla  de casualidad no es de detex audio ???

mira yo tengo el esquemático de una de esas fuentes levantare el pcb ,pues la e visto en acción y trabaja de maravilla , la otra opción que pensaba era modificar la de mariano y ponerle los dos transformadores en paralelo para mayor potencia , que aunque no lo crean se me hiso chiquita 

estimado ragaman  podrías compartir el pcb de tu fuente de 800w , me interesaría fabricar la chiquita !! esta de lujo !!  tremendo trabajo que te has mandado amigo ! felicitaciones 

pd: las pcb son por serigrafia ?? estan de lujo


----------



## mono1969

javier xino dijo:


> mono1969 si si , yo planeo hacerla  de casualidad no es de detex audio ???
> 
> mira yo tengo el esquematico de una de esas fuentes levantare el pcb ,pues la e visto en acción y trabaja de maravilla , la otra opcion que pensaba era moidficar la de mariano y ponerle los dos transformadores en paralelo para mayor potencia , que aunque no lo crean se me hiso chiquita
> 
> 
> 
> estimado ragaman  podrias compartir el pcb de tu fuente de 800w , me interesaria fabriacar la chiquita !! esta de lujo !!  tremendo trabajo que te has mandado amigo ! felicitaciones
> 
> pd: las pcb son por serigrafia ?? estan de lujo



Hola Javier, si la fuente es de detex audio, la duda que tengo es en el bobinado de la parte primaria de los dos transformadores, yo tambien arme la exelente fuente que compartio Mariano y tambien se me quedo corta.
Fijate si podes subir el esquematico que posteaste en formato PDF para poder analizarlo mejor.


----------



## jamides

mnicolau o dosmetros solo le digo que explique como hacer el transformador para poder terminar la fuente 
es lo único que falta para terminar , como conectar los pines del primario y secundario 
e buscado en los post y solo dice las vuelta pero no me dice como va conectado cada pin
 Primario: 26 espiras (13 + 13) - 6 alambres AWG29
- Secundario: 11 + 11 espiras - 8 alambres AWG29
- Terciario: 4 + 4 espiras - 1 alambre AWG24


----------



## mono1969

jamides dijo:


> mnicolau o dosmetros solo le digo que explique como hacer el transformador para poder terminar la fuente
> es lo único que falta para terminar , como conectar los pines del primario y secundario
> e buscado en los post y solo dice las vuelta pero no me dice como va conectado cada pin
> Primario: 26 espiras (13 + 13) - 6 alambres AWG29
> - Secundario: 11 + 11 espiras - 8 alambres AWG29
> - Terciario: 4 + 4 espiras - 1 alambre AWG24


Hola Jamides, por la foto que adjuntaste creo que estas en el post incorrecto creo que estas armando la smps mini con el integrado IR2153, de todos mosdos en el primer post de cada tema tenes los archivos.rar y cuando lo abris tenes un archivo de texto con toda la informacion que estas buscando.


----------



## javier xino

mono1969 

si mira poseo este archivo rar  con mas informacion todas estas fuentes son auto oscilantes  oscilan a 100MHz aprox , para determinar las vueltas del primario y del secundario solo tienes que utilizar la receta de cosina que nos dejo mariano en las primeras paginas del foro, todas estas fuentes se calculan igual ,  de todas maneras , en la qeu compartire ahora ( ver rar)  el trasformador en la parte primaria lleva 24 vueltas , con un calibre de 1.8mm de seccion , calro esta que conviene ver la tabla de mariano para  ver el calibre y evitar el efecto skin  dividiendo la seccion en muchos alambres en paralelo como ya se ha hablado en el tema.  para el secundoario son 6.2v por vuelta con una seccion de 1.6 mm 

cabe decir que todas estas fuentes funcionan practicamente de la misma manera , me refiero a las de detex auio , las que llevan dos trasformadores en paralelo es solo para aunmentar la potencia , mas adelante me aventurare a modificarl al fuente de mariano y agregarle otro trasformador para mas potencia , jajaj creo que bordearia los 2kw 

saludos !!


----------



## renzxc

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Alejandro, muchas gracias por la sugerencia.
> Te comento que la 2.0 que ya tengo diseñada trae una nueva realimentación que sensa ambas ramas de salida, cortesía de Eduardo (ejtagle). Ni bien termine de rendir y haga las pruebas subiré novedades...
> 
> Oscar, en ese sistema, el sensado se hace con la corriente del primario del transformador, una vez que se produzca el corto y la fuente se proteja, la corriente del primario desaparece y después de unos instantes es muy probable (no estoy nada seguro) que la fuente pretenda arrancar nuevamente ya que no tiene ningún sistema de stand-by. Igualmente con el secundario en corto todavía no debería poder arrancar. Habría que analizarlo mejor a ver qué pasa...



Hola.
Un saludo amigo estuve leyendo todo lo referente a el diseño de tu fuente no soy experto solo tengo algo de conocimiento y estuve viendo todos los comentarios para tomar experiencias y notas de otros casos y me encontré con un comentario tuyo que indica de una realimentación negativa para tl para así mantener simetría en la etapa secundaria, el post es el #366 . solo tengo esa duda porque descargue la ultima versión y al verificar tanto el esquema como el PCB no indica ninguna realimentación solo la conexión. es el pin 8 del modulo de control.

Agradecería su ayuda para aclara mi duda. 
se que el modelo ya es viejito pero es mas practico para mi bolsillo 

Y desde ya lo felicito ya que es un buen trabajo el que realizo en ese diseño.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buen dia 

No sabia donde redactar este mensaje, así que lo voy a hacer acá ya que es relacionado a las fuentes smps.  Resulta que estoy realizandole pruebas a mi fuente y no he dado para cuadrar bien la retroalimentacion debido a que en la señal del primario del trafo no me aparece un tiempo muerto y por eso al cerrar el lazo la fuente se descontrola ya que para cuadrar voltajes de salida menores entra en un estado de apaga y prende (una imagen vale mas que mil palabras):



Al colocarle carga, este voltaje "fantasma" se reduce y comienza a tomar forma la onda, pero son cargas muy grandes como para dejarlas trabajando con la fuente en reposo. 

El diseño de la etapa de control es el mismo que la fuente de mnicolau, en el momento la tengo trabajando a lazo abierto y le varío el ciclo útil manualmente con un potenciometro.

Cualquier ayuda o consejo que me ayude a solucionar el problema es bienvenida 

Cordial saludo desde Colombia

 PD:

Quité el transformador y en su lugar coloqué una resistencia de 1K y esto fue lo que obtuve:


----------



## jab1

Hola Oscar Monsalvo, tu problema pueden ser varios, necesitaria que especifiques un poco más, como ser tension de entrada vueltas y ferrite usado, bobina de salida etc.
Aparentemente es energia almacenada en el trafo, podria ser que tengas que recalcular el mismo ó colocar un snubber de corte en los fets, pero para estar seguro tendrías que subir al menos el circuito.
Saludos.


----------



## Naders150

Hola volví.  Despues de un tiempo alejado y un cambio de ciudad les cuento que tengo como propósito armar la smps de 800w y que anteriormente había armado la compacta 2.0 y la mini con exito....
Otra cosa los componentes en Medellin Antioquia son mucho mas baratos que en barranquilla

Tengo un nuevo instrumento y es un medidor de inductancia. la pregunta es cual es valor de inductancia recomendado del inductor de salida, para la fuente compacta y para la próxima que voy armar la de 800w?


----------



## XeRo21lp

Buenas, estoy pensando en armar la fuente de 800w del post y quería consultar si podría reemplazar los irfp450 por unos 2SK1019 que tengo, y que diodos rápidos me recomiendan para dicha fuente ????


----------



## cpiccolo

Amigo Mariano podrias compartir el archivo del pcb wizard de la fuente compacta?


----------



## mogolloelectro

XeRo21lp aparentemente son compatibles con el circuito sin problemas comparando el datasheet


----------



## XeRo21lp

Gracias por el dato mogolloelectro, por falta de tiempo no pude ni siquiera comprar la placa virgen  pero bueno ya se aproximan los feriados y ahí tendré que aprovechar para ir d compras y haber como me va con la fuente


----------



## alemayol

hola disculpen tengo un transformador de fuente de tv que dice bck-ec53 tiene 4,5cm de alto 2cm de ancho y 5 cm de largo el nucleo. puede que sea un etd-53? lo pueden ver aqui: http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/etd-1035794.html


----------



## nekoland

Hola a todos, luego de leerme parte de este post (solo hasta la pag. 50) sigo sin encontrarle solucion a mi problema, y quisiera ver si a alguno de ustedes le pasó o tiene alguna idea para resolver esto.

resulta que armé la vercion compacta que esta en el primer post, la que tiene la TL494, y me funciona de maravilla. pero.... solo si alimento la TL494 con una fuente auxiliar, mi problema es que no me "autoarranca"

si le conecto una fuente auxiliar si me funciona todo, entonses, la pregunta es como puedo hacer que de el primer pulso de arranque? que estaré haciendo mal para que la fuente funcione bien, pero le falte el pulso de arranque? 

ademas quisiera agradecerle a mnicolau por sus aportes, cada post de él esta garantizado de que va a funcionar.

también gracias a todos por sus aportes y comentarios.


----------



## ragaman

nekoland dijo:


> Hola a todos, luego de leerme parte de este post (solo hasta la pag. 50) sigo sin encontrarle solucion a mi problema, y quisiera ver si a alguno de ustedes le pasó o tiene alguna idea para resolver esto.
> 
> resulta que armé la vercion compacta que esta en el primer post, la que tiene la TL494, y me funciona de maravilla. pero.... solo si alimento la TL494 con una fuente auxiliar, mi problema es que no me "autoarranca"
> 
> si le conecto una fuente auxiliar si me funciona todo, entonses, la pregunta es como puedo hacer que de el primer pulso de arranque? que estaré haciendo mal para que la fuente funcione bien, pero le falte el pulso de arranque?
> 
> ademas quisiera agradecerle a mnicolau por sus aportes, cada post de él esta garantizado de que va a funcionar.
> 
> también gracias a todos por sus aportes y comentarios.



Hola amigo nekoland, tu problema radica en que la fuente no alcanza a auto-alimentarse, hay un par de cosas que debes de medir y tener en cuenta:

1. Te recomendaría que midieras si el circuito compuesto por las resistencias de 5w, el diodo zener y el tip50, funcionan correctamente y puedes ver que alimentan con 12V asi sea por un instante la fuente de alimentación, un buena opción colocar un led en esta parte para saber si hay 12v al momento de conectar la fuente a la red, manera que puedas verificar que el circuito es capas de regular de 300V a 12V.

2. Lo que muchas personas les sucede es que la red diseñada para auto-alimentar el circuito esta mal bobinada, puede ser por falta de espiras o porque simplemente bobinaron en el sentido contrario, yo diseñe esa pcb con un leve modificación en esa parte y consistía en rectificar esa auto-alimentación de 15v con un puente completo (4 diodos) para evitar errores de polaridad a la hora de bobinar, asi que ya tienes por donde empezar y cualquier duda compartela.


----------



## mandrake1234

Queridos genios del foro! Necesito su ayuda!!

Resulta que arme la Half Bridge Compacta v3.0 y no me funciona, probe solo la parte de logica, y a la salida de los transistores SIN conectar el driver se ven bien los pulsos cuadrados, y nunca se suporponen... cuando la pongo en la plaqueta y la pruebo con una lampara en serie la lampara no prende, pero a la salida no tengo nada, ni siquiera en la etapa logica... si le pongo 12v de una fuente externa a la etapa de logica no tengo nada en la salida, y los transitores switch calientan... no se que mas probar o medir... Alguien tiene algunas formas de onda para verificar? Tipo base - emisor de los switch o la entrada del trafo... HELP HELP!! jajaja

Desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------



## ferkitron

Buen dia para todos, estoy intentando ensamblar la fuente smps version 2.0, pero tengo problemas con el bobinado del transformador ee42, alguien me puede orientar sobre la cantidad de vueltas de cada bobinado


----------



## fen2006

cual es la 2.0? tengo los recortes de apuntes cuando arme esta.


----------



## rodrigotec

Hola a todos,lei gran parte de este post y no se si en alguna parte se me salto  la solucion 

resulta que armé la version compacta que esta en el primer post, la que tiene la TL494, y me funciona en +39.5  -39.5 muy bien con un amplificador con tip147 tip142   

mi problema es el desbalanceo ...la rama positiva +39.5 se mantiene... la rama negativa mientras mas aumento el volumen del ampli  baja hasta -33 o -34 y no es estable . calienta demasiado supongo que si seria mas estable la negativa no calentaria demasiado el amplificador ,  aunque no lo probe mas de 2 horas.
 algunos detalles es totalmente reciclada de fuente de pc .el trafo no lo bobine sino separe el bobinado de los 5 voltios como aparecio en una parte de estos post haciendo un bobinado mas grande ...., como la fuente de pc se alimenta el tl 494 lo deje con 15v.

ademas  agradecerle a mnicolau por sus aportes.

también gracias a todos por sus aportes y comentarios. desde ya gracias


----------



## leojb

Buenas noches mi nombre es Leonardo, hace mucho tiempo empece esta fuente y hoy logre terminarla el inconveniente que tengo es que la fuente intenta arrancar los led van parpadeando en incremento de intensidad junto con un sonido asta alcanzar salida de 38 + 38v y luego se apaga que puedo revisar desde ya muchas gracias a todos


----------



## leojb

Buenas tardes queria comentar que luego de rebobinar el terciario porque no había pasado por el punto medio la fuente funciona perfecto. gracias


----------



## autito

Bunenas 
una pregunta puedo usar el remplazo del SG3525 POR KA3525
GRACIAS


----------



## Cdma System

Si los datasheet coinciden claro que sí, las siglas dependen del fabricante hasta donde tengo entendido.


----------



## autito

gracias 
experimentador 
una pregunta tu as armado la SMPS Half Bridge 800W 1.0 - Mariano Nicolau 
gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## autito

hola amgos puedo usar de remplazo del octoacoplador 4N35 POR ESTE MOC 8102 de la SMPS Half Bridge 800W 1.0 - Mariano Nicolau 

LOS DATA QUI
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/4/N/3/5/4N35.shtml

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/M/O/C/8/MOC8102.shtml

GRACIAS


----------



## Cdma System

autito dijo:


> gracias
> experimentador
> una pregunta tu as armado la SMPS Half Bridge 800W 1.0 - Mariano Nicolau
> gracias por tu respuesta




Ya que veo estás haciendo preguntas muy básica, por ende; te recomiendo primero leer todo el hilo(ya se que es largo) así vas a entender como funciona la fuente y de paso ganas experiencia con la de los demás. Anda anotando los puntos que sean importantes que vas a ir encontrando a lo largo del camino así ya vas a estar más preparado para hacerlo funcionar.


----------



## XeRo21lp

Estoy por terminar el trafo para la half bridge compacta v3.0 pero me salen unas dudas a respecto, Mariano indica rebobinar ambas ramas a la vez (en paralelo) con un 24 AWG (0.2051mm2) 4+4 espiras (supongo que quitaron las 2 espiras que llevaba en el post original a raíz del calentamiento de los 7815) estas espiras deben ir entre los pines "T" y "U" según indican en el primer post.

Pero en el archivo de info (realizado en el bloc de notas) yo encuentro esto:

"4º- Terciarios en paralelo
	Rama 1: Soldar extremo inicial en "t", extremo final en "r".
	Rama 2: Soldar extremo inicial en "r", extremo final en "u".

	Procedimiento: Soldar primero ambos extremos iniciales y bobinar ambas ramas al mismo tiempo (4 espiras). 
	Finalizar soldando los extremos finales en los pads correspondientes."

Me pierdo un poco en el tema pero, supongo que como "r" es el punto medio (GND) se aprovecha para salida de +-15 en la parte auxiliar o estoy mal? 

Y en respecto al inductor de entrada estoy usando un EE25 de 5mH que encontré en una fuente ATX la cual llevaba 2 inductores de entrada por lo visto, y cabe recalcar que esta fuente traía consigo unos transformadores ERL-35 y EEL16 (que son los que estoy usando) de mayor altura que los comunes EE-33, creo que me soportarían mas potencia de la que esperaba.

Estoy usando unos diodos UF4004 a cambio de los UF4007 no se si vayan a soportar el voltaje :-S 

Y por ultimo estoy usando diodos dobles MOSPEC F16C20C de 16A segun el datasheet, esta semana terminaré de completar los últimos detalles y haber como va. 

Si alguien me corrige algunas cosas que este haciendo mal, le estaré agradecido


----------



## jllvmicrostar

ese diodo mospec es de 20 volts MAxIMO , creo que no deberias usarlo puesto que deberias usar uno del mas del doble del voltaje de salida


----------



## magomac

es de 200v  amigo..bueno, depende de la marca.

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/2631/MOSPEC/F16C20.html

slds.


----------



## XeRo21lp

Hola jllvmicrostar el mospec que tengo es F16C20C y según su hoja de datos es de 200v, ya casi está todo armado, lo único que me faltaría es pegar el transformador con la gotita y cambiar los UF4004 que le puse por unos FR107 que pude encontrar, ha y se me olvidaba, hay algún parámetro en cuanto a la sección de la bobina de salida?? y con que número de alambre me aconsejan enrrollar dicha toroide? tengo un 23AWG.

Gracias por el dato magomac


----------



## XeRo21lp

Hola de nuevo, estoy realizando el inductor de salida y me indican conectar en contra-fase  no entiendo como conecto dicha toroide en contra-fase, si alguien me pudiese explicar por favor gracias.


----------



## magomac

Asi compañero..



slds.


----------



## XeRo21lp

Buenas, comentarles que ya terminé de armar la fuente smps half bridge compacta v3.0 y estos son los resultados:

La fuente conectada en serie con una lampara dicroica de 50w anda bien, tengo las salidas simétricas con los rangos de +-21 hasta +-40V, los resistores de salida 2k7 de 1W calientan considerablemente, y las salidas de los reguladores 7815 y 7915 no llegan a ser simétricas varian con 3v aprox. 

Después de ver la simetría en las salidas probé con un amplificador tda7294 de Mariano (todo esto con la lámpara en serie conectada), a potencia minima y las salidas se mantienen estables, no calienta nada de nada, prosigo a quitar la lámpara en serie, conecto de manera directa y no enciende la fuente por ende no energiza el amplificador  reviso para ver que pasa y me encuentro con un 13007 en corto (es el que se encuentra cerca de los electrolíticos de 330uf / 200v).

Reemplazo el transistor quemado y pongo a prueba nuevamente la fuente con la lámpara en serie y todo ok, conecto el amplificador y todo ok salidas simétricas a excepción de los reguladores 7815 y 7915 a medida que voy aumentando volumen al amplificador noto un destello en la lámpara dicroica y se nota mas cuando empiezan a sonar las frecuencias bajas, no se si alguien tuvo este problema 

Quiero recalcar que el transformador no está alineado correctamente debido a que tuve problemas al pegarlo  estoy pensando que puede ser ese uno de los problemas 

No le puse los pines del switch 220/110 influye en algo esto? mi voltaje de entrada es 220v

Después de unos 15 min. de funcionamiento empieza a calentar los 13007, el trafo, el tl494 y los capacitores de 1000uf/63V, si alguien tuvo este problema que me de una mano plz


----------



## zopilote

Puedes indicar como bobinaste el transformador de ferrita. Por que todo indica que lo hiciste mal.


----------



## XeRo21lp

Buenas Zopilote, el Bobinado lo hice así:

1er medio primario 13 espiras con 2 alambres 23 AWG (no tenía el nro 29 y pensé que con 2 en paralelo podía cubrir la sección transversal de 6 alambres 29 AWG), bobinado en sentido horario, y cubierto con aislante mas la lamina de cobre que indican, sus extremos correspondientes "m" y "n"

Secundarios en paralelo 11 espiras de 2 alambres 23 AWG, sigo cubriendo la sección requerida y sus terminales correspondientes, aislados y lamina de cobre en su respectivo pin "p" y bobinados en sentido horario

Medio bobinado primario restante 13 espiras con 2 alambres 23AWG y sus extremos correspondientes de conexión, inicial "n" final "o" aislados. 

Terciario en paralelo 4 espiras con 1 alambre 23 AWG y con sus extremos correspondientes de conexión bobinados en sentido horario también "t" inicio rama 1, "r" final / "r" inicio rama 2 "u" final. 

El transformador esta colado de manera desigual, pienso que podría ser una de las razones, mañana mismo le meto al agua hirviendo de nuevo y a unir adecuadamente las piezas, algo raro es que el regulador positivo 7915 no entrega los 15V correspondientes al tl494 apenas le llega 12.3v  me pregunto si tengo que aumentar espiras en los terciarios


----------



## Nilfred

XeRo21lp dijo:


> 1er medio primario 13 espiras con 2 alambres 23 AWG (no tenía el nro 29 y pensé que con 2 en paralelo podía cubrir la sección transversal de 6 alambres 29 AWG)


En vez de pensarlo tanto, deberías calcularlo: A mayor frecuencia, alambre mas fino.


----------



## XeRo21lp

gracias Nilfred


----------



## XeRo21lp

Buenas, les comento que sigo con el problema de la fuente, ya terminé de rebobinar el transformador nuevamente, esta vez con alambre esmaltado 29 AWG. 

Primario 6 alambres en paralelo 13+13 esp
Secundario 8 alambres en paralelo 11+11 esp
Terciario 4 alambres en paralelo 4+4 esp
Todos bobinados en sentido horario 
El inductor de salida tiene 9 alambres en paralelo 25+25 espiras y conectado en contra-fase,(gracias por ayudarme con la conexión magomac).
Cambie el Tl494 y un regulador 7815 de la rama positiva, el regulador lo cambie porque el anterior me parecía re-trucho a la vista, tenia una lamina de disipación mas delgada que la mica  

La salida sigue como antes, simétrica y sin problemas (claro con el foco en serie porque sin el no arranca y se me quema el 13007 de una)

Los voltajes de los reguladores llegan a la simetría esta vez, con 14,2v en la salida, pero en la entrada la rama positiva lleva 16,2 y la negativa lleva 18v

Lo puse en funcionamiento con el amplificador de 100w de mariano tda7294 y las salidas siguen simétricas a medida que voy aumentando el volumen se incrementa el destello en el foco en serie y mas con los sonidos graves.
Los dos últimos capacitores de salida de 1000uf/63v calientan algo, posiblemente sea porque estan cerca de los resistores de 2k7 x1w y estos si andan calientitos todo el tiempo 
Existe un sonido cuando incremento el volumen al ampli, un sonido que parece de grillo cri cri cri, pero se pierde despues de un momento.

No entiendo porque la fuente me funciona con la lámpara en serie, cuando la quito se me quema un 13007


----------



## ragaman

Amigo XeRo21lp  recomendaria cambiar los condensadores que se estan calentando por otros nuevos, has una prueba, desolda las resistencias y soldalas en la parte inferior de la pcb, de forma que no esten en contacto con tus condensadores y mira a ver si se siguen calentando, si realmente se te calientan los condensadores ellos son los responsables de tu problema.


----------



## cpiccolo

amigo Mariano puedes subir de nuevo el pdf de la fuente compacta es que cuando lo voy a imprimir los pads del driver no salen bien


----------



## ragaman

Hola a todos, les dejo unas fotos de la nueva fuente que estoy armando aprovechando estos dias de descanso previos a navidad.

Espero les guste.


----------



## fen2006

se ve original que linda la parte de antisolder.


----------



## djnanno

Buenas, Este es mi primer comentario en Forosdeelectrónica  y lo primero que corresponde hacer es agradecer a todos los miembros de esta maravillosa comunidad por la información compartida y por supuesto a los autores de todos los proyectos. Les presento a mi SMPS Compacta 3.0 de mnicolau con un UCD de el Ing Eduardo Tagle (ejtagle) y con el preamplificador de tupolev. La fuente me dio algunos dolores de cabeza  que comentaré a continuación.

Prueba N°1, la fuente no arrancaba sin darle un pulso de tensión a la placa controladora, solo se mantenía haciendo unos clicks(2 a 3 por segundo) y tensión oscilante. Estos pulsos son los de arranque de los 13007. Solución: El integrado era re contra falso, use dos comprados el mismo dia y no andubo. Saque el de una fuente reciclada y funcionó sin problemas. Integrados con el logo Motorola. Tacatomon ya habia comentado que Motorola no fabrica mas pero fue lo que conseguí.

Prueba N°2, rebobine el trafo con 14 Vueltas en el secundario (Un dolor de Bo... jaja) luego de rabiar un rato para que entre todo, arme y la tensión de salida fue la misma(+-42V Simétricos exactos medidos con osciloscopio), para mi aplicación necesitaba variar desde +-45V a +-70V para alimentar el UCD y sacar buena potencia a 4 y 8 ohms respectivamente.
Solución: Cambiar el preset de 100k Por un pote de 1M(el que tenía a la mano), con el logre hasta 80V Simétricos con una diferencia de 100mV máximo, medido con un multímetro.

Prueba N°3: 6 ohm cargados en la rama positiva y negativa en pruebas separadas, y entre extremos(muy rapidamente). Sacandole poco mas de 400W. Tentado por el poder de la fuente, lo deje 3 segundos a un minuto y el fuego del circuito de base llego a los 7 cm de altura con muchas chispas y fuegos artificiales. Resistencias de base y capacitores de 2.2uF irreconocibles. MJE13007 los saque por partes jaja. Cambio de componentes y Fuente andando de nuevo. 

Prueba Final: Media hora a alrededor de 320W RMS con el clase D a 4ohm, MJE 65~70°C Estables(sin cooler) ya se que es mucho jaja. diodos de salida sin disipador 45~50°, inductor de salida 50°C. Reguladores de tensión sin disipador aprox 40°C. Todo esto sin ventilación forzada y una prueba bastante "Dura" Con michael jackson y sus buenos bajos. Pruebas realizadas con dos cajas Peavey de 200W RMS.

Conclusión, Fuente funcionando en perfectas condiciones. Solo que entibia por corriente y por la alta frecuencia en los BJT. Quizas pruebe bajar un poco la Frecuencia de oscilación, al parecer el nucleo se la banca muy bien hasta 350W. Pienso sacarle solo 270W Aprox asi que bajare un poco para ver como se comporta la temperatura.

Lo único entre ambos circuitos se inducen ruidos de alta frecuencia, debe ser en parte por las malas conexiones de prueba. Se se recomienda unir los disipadores del secundario y conectarlos a masa? Alguna idea para reducir algunos ruidos? Pienso hacer una aislación mas adelante. Muchas Gracias y espero que les sean útiles mis datos!

PD: Las fotos eran >700kb y no tenia nada para comprimir asi que estan en rar.

Saludos a todos desde Mendoza, argentina!


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola djnanno, muy bueno esta tu comentario sobre lo que hiciste.
Tengo armado el mismo amplificador UCD con la fuente con el ir 2153  y mosfet,  de mnicolau, sacandole unos 65 volt por ramas, tiene un nucleo de fuente de pc E35. 
Anda muy bien, lo probé con 2 focos de 100 wats en paralelo y los enciende sin problemas, al conectar un tercer foco el trafo comienza a hacer unos ruidos el trafo pero lo enciende igual.


Sobre tu UCD, el problema de ruidos por ahi se soluciona conectando entre el cable de masa de la fuente y el UCD un toroide chico de fuente de pc enrollandole unas vueltas.

Al UCD del circuito original le cambie la resistencia que alimentan los zeners por una de 3,3k y la que alimenta el tip 31 por una de 10k y en lugar del tip 31 puse un E13007 de fuente de pc.

Realmente suena muy bien y la fuente ni siquiera entibia. Si aumenta un poco la temperatura de los irfp260 con un discipador de fuente de pc.

El problema que tengo trabajandolo a 4ohm es al aumentar el volumen y con cualquier fuente sea con transformador o smtp, es un ruido al aumentar el volumen, es como de un rizo electrico fuerte, a 8ohm casi no hace el ruido molesto ese.  No lo puedo solucionar aun en 4 ohm.

Tambien arme la fuente de 300 wats con los E13007, principio no arrancaba de entrada, lo hacia arrancar dandole voltaje externo a la placa driver, luego le cambie los capacitores de 2.2uf que estan junto a los de E13007 por unos de 4.7uf y asi arranco, nada mas que si tiene carga conectada no arranca, eso me queda por solucionar, a ese tambien lo probe con el amplificador UCD y anda muy bien tambien con unos +- 35 volts.

Queria preguntarte que diodos utilizaste en el secundario de esta fuente? 

Arme también la fuente SMTP de 800 wats que lleva el ir2110 y SG3525, arrancaba y hacia como un clic... clic.. en el trafo y disminuia este al ponerle carga y al quitar la carga nuevamente se quedava casi sin voltaje, lo notaba porque el cooler conectado casi no giraba y al ponerle carga si comenzaba a girar.
Ese aun no lo puedo hacer funcionar.
Estoy por armarle el driver con el ir 2153 que puede mover los mosfet tranquilamente.

Muchas Gracias a todos el aporte y compartir la experiencia.

Saludos


----------



## djnanno

juan es raro lo que te pasa con el ucd, yo no tuve ningun ruido con el, revisa bien los valores de los componentes. usaste resistencias de metal film? unas fotos capaz que ayudan a identificar el problema.

La fuente que no arranca con carga tendrias que ver si el integrado es original, si tienes alguno reciclado de una fuente atx pruebalo y me dices a ver si no es eso. como esta la tensión de entrada en los reguladores?
Los diodos de salida son f16c20 diodos dobles de 8A por diodo y 200v, de fuente atx. 

Respecto a la de 800w, modificaste el circuito en algo??
cualquier cosa me consultas y veo si te puedo ayudar. saludos


----------



## Juan Franco

djnanno, muchas gracias por responder, las resistencias no son todas de metalfilm, las de 100 ohm y de la que va a los zener son de carbon. Mas tarde mando fotos de todas las fuentes y el UCD estereo, en todos los UCD me pasa lo mismo y creo que tiene que ver con el inductor de salida porque me pasa solo en 4 ohm, en 8 se nota poco.

La fuente que no arranca de entrada con carga es la de 300 wats, pero arranca sin carga, la de 800 wats voy a ver si esta bien el ir2110 ya que me vino mal uno que use en el UCD.
Saludos


----------



## djnanno

El inductor yo lo hice en un carrete de cinta de teflon con 32 vueltas y 8 alambres de 0,9 creo. Tengo ganas de reacerlo con unos 12 alambres de 0.25. Yo con eL UCD a 4 ohms no tengo ningún problema. Como hiciste el inductor?? Si quieres sigamos esto por mp así no desvirtuamos el post.
Respecto a la smps como hiciste el terciario? Que tensiones de entrega el regulador regulando al mínimo y al máximo? Quizás por ahí venga el drama. Xq cuando Tenes carga aumenta el ciclo de trabajo aumentando las tensiones. Entonces fíjate que cuando regula al mínimo que la tensión no caiga por debajo de los 12 volt aprox. Con que nivel de carga enciende?


----------



## Juan Franco

Djnanno,aun no me deja el foro enviar mp, el inductor hice varios, primero use un alambre de0,7 mm de 6 mts de largo y lo enrrolle, con un capacitor de 2 uf.,  tambien use un alambre de 2,1 mm de 6 mts, con este mejoro un poco los bajos pero seguia el problema, despues use un transformador de pc lo desarme y le enrrolle 3 mts de alampre de 0,7 mm, y con este sonaba bastante mejor y un poco menos de ese ruido al levantar el volumen. , luego mando fotos y hago un inductor en un carretel de cinta de teflon que tengo, le enrrollare varios pares de alambre de ,5 mm que tengo y a ver que pasa. Para mañana termino una placa con 2 amplificadores ucd, uno tiene 2 irfp 260 y el otro 2 irfp 240. Las fuentes conmutadas por ahora la que anda pefecto es la que usa el ir 2153, las otra anda bien pero no arranca al inicio con carga es la de 300 wats. la de 800 es la que tengo que ver que pasa.
Despues mido los voltages de esas y te aviso, en la de 800 wats el trafo arme tal cual el instructivo. Primero soluciono el UCD y despues te paso datos de la fuente.
Muchas gracias por responder.
Saludos
 Juan


----------



## Juan Franco

Adjunto fotos del proyecto, esta la SMTP con el ir 2153, el UCD y los inductores, hay 3.
Tambien un UCD y una fuente SMTP con un sg3524  para usarlo en el auto.
Luego envio fotos actualizadas con mejor calidad y video de todo funcionando.
Saludos


----------



## djnanno

No se si afectara en mucho pero esa bobina con núcleo de aire con un diámetro tan grande me suena a que puede traerte muchos problemas, generalment se busca en ese tipo de bobinas anvun diámetro reducido para acortar el alambre y reducir la dispersión del flujo. Ya que a cortas distancias te provocara inducciones indeseadas, prueba hacer la bobina con un diámetro pequeño y con muchos alambres finos trenzados. De esta manera disminuirás las perdidas y la dispersión del flujo por el espacio. Evidentemente ese ha sido tu problema. Yo por precaución separe el disipador del UCD y la bobina unos 8cm. Saludos


----------



## Juan Franco

Envio fotos del SMTP con ir 2153 y el UCD, funciona perfecto con el inductor con 12 hilos de 0.3mm, 30 vueltas sobre un carrete de cinta de teflon.  Eso si calienta  el inductor igualmente.
Adjunto imagenes.
Muchas gracias djnanno, el problema era el inductor si Sr.
La proteccion de corte de la fuente funciona bien porque si hay un problema se corta la corriente.


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola Gente del foro, queria consultarles si alguien le pasó que la smps 800 wats calientan los mosfet y al rato se queman, ya sean los irfp 740 o mas grandes, el transformador es uno con nucleo E35, con 11 + 11 vueltas del primario, con capa aislante entre cada devanado, el secundario tiene 18+18 vueltas , y terciario  4 + 4 vueltas.
Arranca de entrada pero al rato de funcionar se queman los mosfet.
En la placa driver con el ir2110 y el sg3525, en los pines que conectan con la placa del 1 al 8, en el pin 1 midiendo con el osciloscopio la frecuencia es de casi 200 khz y una onda casi cuadrada, en el pin 2 la frecuencia es muy diferente mucho mas baja y la onda no esta bien formada, y viendo el diagrama estos son los pines que van directo las resistencias de 10 ohm diodos uf y a los gate de los mosfet.
El trafo es diferente al diseño original pero la cantidad de vueltas es mayor que la de un transformador EE42/21/15.
Con la otra fuente con el ir2153 y la de 300 wats no tuve mayores problemas.

Espero alguien me pueda dar una mano con esta fuente muy buena de Micolau.

Saludos
Juan


----------



## djnanno

Buenas noches a todos, les tengo algunos resultados de pruebas que quizás a alguien le resulten útiles.
La prueba fue compuesta por UCD del Ing Tagle y la SMPMS Compacta 3.0. El ucd en su configuración de +-40V alimentado con 53V estables en 4 ohm. Las temperaturas fueron medidas con zonda térmica, colocandola lo mas cercano posible al componente en cuestion.

El conjunto de ambos estuvo en prueba durante toda la tarde a potencia media-alta con variaciones de volumen típicas de un cumpleaños infantil !

Luego de unas 6 horas de funcionamiento (2 a plena potencia) medí las siguientes temperaturas. Temp ambiente = 22°C.

SMPS:
MJE13007 = 51°C   => Disipador de un Athlon.
Resistencias Salida SMPS = 98°C (ya se que esta altísima, pero aun sobreviven)
Diodos = 45°C  => Disipador pequeño de SMPS ATX

UCD:
Bobina = 67°C => 8 alambres 0.6mm, 30 vueltas en carrete de cinta de teflón
TIP31C = 40°C
IRF260 = 37°C => tip y mos en disipador pequeño de atx.
Resistencia del regulador de 3.3V = 116°C (Quemaban de lo lindo).
LM311 = 35°C

Sacando las cuentas pertinentes veo que la potencia entregada a la carga era de 350W Aprox, dando una potencia de 386W Considerando las perdidas en el UCD. En condiciones de plena carga, duró unos 20 minutos y luego pareció año nuevo con tantos fuegos artificiales. Aun no he determinado que murió pero los MJE y las resistencias y capacitores de base seguro. 

La pregunta es que hizo que muriera? ICMAX de los BJT? Saturación del núcleo de ferrite? Perfecta y destructiva combinación de ambos?

Doy fe que 300W continuos los entrega sin problema y bastante frio. Pero será posible agregar alguna protección?

A diferencia de una fuente a transformador, que cuando la potencia llega a su límite aparece distorsión y demas chirimbolos. En esta smps al menos pareciera que puede seguir dando potencia, ya que no aparece casi recorte ni pérdida de potencia. Pareciera que puede dar aún mas potencia. En fin, Sería bueno implementar una protección y me ofrezco para las pruebas. Muchas Gracias!

Saludos desde mza.


----------



## luizcpimenta

Buenos días a todos.
Estoy teniendo problemas para golpear mi fuente basado en IR2153. Ella trabaja en 66 kHz y utiliza el núcleo NEE-42/21/20 da Thornton do Brasil. ¿Podría alguien ayudarme?
La mitad de topología de puente
Frecuencia de 66 KHz
Estoy usando 15 vueltas en el bobinado primario y el transformador se calienta mucho. Lo he intentado hasta 20 vueltas sin resultado satisfactorio.
Los transistores son los IRFP460.
Gracias por la ayuda y lo siento porque estoy utilizando el traductor de google.


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, parece que ese transformador tiene GAP y no deberia tener, segun mire en la ficha tecnica.
http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1734402.pdf
si tiene gap se puede lijar con lija al agua y se saca el gap.

Saludos


luizcpimenta dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> Estoy teniendo problemas para golpear mi fuente basado en IR2153. Ella trabaja en 66 kHz y utiliza el núcleo NEE-42/21/20 da Thornton do Brasil. ¿Podría alguien ayudarme?
> La mitad de topología de puente
> Frecuencia de 66 KHz
> Estoy usando 15 vueltas en el bobinado primario y el transformador se calienta mucho. Lo he intentado hasta 20 vueltas sin resultado satisfactorio.
> Los transistores son los IRFP460.
> Gracias por la ayuda y lo siento porque estoy utilizando el traductor de google.


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, adjunto fotos de la smtp 800 wats funcionando,el problema estaba en el transformador que tenia gap central y el ir2110 que aparentemente no funcionaba bien, ya que lo reemplace por uno que estaba en un ucd.
El transformador lo lije hasta que salga el gap.
Falta probarlo con carga aun, por ahora esta en serie con un foco de 100 wats.
Gracias mogolloelectro por la ayuda, reemplace el ir y funcionó.
La falla que daba al rato de enchufarlo a la corriente era como un cric cric y se ponia en corte encendiendo el foco en serie. Si no tenia el foco en serie quema los mosfet.
Cambiando el IR2110 y rehaciendo el trafo terminó el problema.
Saludos


----------



## mogolloelectro

vale la pena comentar en parte por que el problema fue el transformador 
segun me decia juan franco tenia menos vueltas en el devanado secundario y los demas componentes iguales y una de sus pruebas fue subir el valor de los zenners del optoacoplador y esto hacia que la fuente se sobreexitara a mi nunca me paso eso pero vale la pena tenerlo en cuenta que por algo se hicieron los calculos y siempre que uno este haciendolo sin mayores variaciones fallas como esas no ocurriran


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ

Buenas tardes colegas, saludos a todos y en especial cordial saludo a mariano por gran aporte a la electrónica, tengo una pequeña duda con respecto a la fuente smps debatida en este foro y es que analizando el diagrama no logró encontrar el voltaje auxiliar para la fuente y ya que en otras topologías logro ver que estas llevan un voltaje auxiliar proveniente del voltaje alto primario compuesto por un zener de 13V 2 resistencias de limitación y un BJT para aprovechar la corriente este ayuda a iniciar el corcuito de control luego ya encendida la fuente este circuito se sostiene con el voltaje terciario que son los 15Vol. +- entonces viendolo bien solo logro ver que este se alimenta del voltaje terciario expliquenme esta parte aquí por que estuve leyendo todo los comentarios aquí y no hablan de esa parte entonces perdonen mi ignorancia pero tengo todo a la mano y pues quiero proceder a construirla pero esta duda no me deja avanzar de ante mano gracias quien me brinde su ayuda


----------



## mogolloelectro

En el caso de la fuente smps 3,0 ella tiene un circuito autooscilante que le permite arrancar sola para así alimentar el driver y empezar a funcionar a diferencia de la de 800w y la que usa el ir2153 que tienen fuente auxiliar en el caso de la de 800w los mosfets tienen que ser controlados o volarán por los cielos y pasa lo mismo con la otra fuente 
 Esa fuente logra autooscilar por que tiene un circuito compuesto en las bases de ambos transistores que lo hacen trabajar como un flip flop y generan la carga inicial de la fuente y en esa fuente pasa mucho que la gente no la logre hacer andar a la primera entre los cuales me incluyo aunque no recuerdo bien el diagrama de la 3,0 pero yo arme la  1,0y casi que no me ando pero ya había cometido errores de conexión en el transformador de acople que une la etapa de los transistores al driver 
 Espero sirva de algo la información y te anímes a armar cualquiera de las fuentes mencionadas



Por acá adjunto una imagen señalando los componentes que hacen dicha funcion aunque no estoy seguro que sean solo esos pero sirve de referencia para que no los expliquen mejor
 Me demore un poco para poder capturar la imagen y editarla con photopaint 
 es que estoy escribiendo desde mi Tablet y esto es con Windows 8 rt y había que consultarle a san google de donde se sacaba la captura
 No siendo mas solo espero que de los colegas que tengan mas claro este concepto nos iluminen con un poco de su sabiduria


----------



## magomac

Buenas...
estoy intentando hacer el sensado de las 2 ramas para la smps 3.0, ya hice una plaquita para probar pero no arranca.. se queda en 6v aprox. 
voy a hacer otra prueba intercambiando el pin 15 con el 16.
en este caso, la regulación hay que hacerla en las 2 ramas tambien?,es decir, preset doble?
o con uno es suficiente?
adjunto foto de la plaquita y esquema que estoy usando.





de antemano muchas gracias.

Edit: los tr son c945, los del esquema estan solo por la disposicion de pines(pts no tiene c945)

slds.


----------



## EL FLAKO DJ

Por que no haces el sensado de los dos voltajes con un optoacoplador y evitas eso q*ue* esta pasando?


----------



## magomac

Hice las pruebas que mencioné antes.. intercambié los pines 15 y 16 y ahora arranca.
(me faltó un puente en el esquema anterior )

debo decir que probé con 3 valores diferentes de resistencias en pines 7 y 8
(R10 y R21 en el esquema)

- res 6,8K... no arranca.
- res 47k... arranca y regula hasta 38v por rama.
- res 56K... arranca y regula hasta 42v por rama con evidentes problemas de regulación y arranque.

Por ahora está con resistencias de 47K y se demora un poquito mas en encender que una placa de control normal.

adjunto nuevo esquema y placa corregida.





Sigo probando.
bienvenidas sugerencias e ideas nuevas.

Gracias FlakoDJ por la idea del opto, si no resulta con el 2º amplificador de error del TL494,
estaría de lujo que compartieras con nosotros esa implementación.

slds.


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Quiero armar esta fuente, me he conseguido esta placa de fuente ATX descompuesta, tiene los trafos mostrados a continuacion, me servira para para la fuente de este articulo? Este llamo mi atencion tambien TRAFO saludos


----------



## djnanno

400 w con ei33? Estas usando los 13007? Van a explotar. Te comento que para sacar esa potencia en forma continua debes aumentar la frecuencia de operación. Cosa imposible con bipolares. Y si fuera posible deberías subir el filtrado de entrada, cambiar los c945 y su polarización para aumentar la corriente de base de los 13007. Ya que para 400w necesitas mas corriente de base. Sino no llegan a saturar y explotan. En fin, haz las pruebas pero explotara. Lo se por experiencia! Saludos


----------



## ragaman

Hola amigos, les dejo unas fotos de la nueva versión compacta de mi fuente con núcleo EE-42, espero les guste.


----------



## magomac

Hermosa y compacta..
y la realimentación es la misma ?

slds.


----------



## ragaman

A diferencia de la propuesta en el foro esta no es realimentada, trabajan en lazo abierto, pero implementar la realimentacion no sería problema y se podría usar el mismo circuito


----------



## joryds

Hola compañeros aquí les traigo una imagen mi Fuente conmutada, de 2440W RMS y un vídeo donde se explica el Funcionamiento...


----------



## Tatare

Vaya esa muostrosidad de fuente se ve genial!

Yo que soy muy verde en esto quisiera hacer unas pregunta que espero no moleste mucho mi preguntas son las siguiente:
1. Se podría hacer esta fuente sin el TR driver?. Disculpen mi ignorancia pero tengo varias dudas le agradecería una aclaración compañeros.
2. Daría igual bobinar el trafo principal sobre un toroide?. Como ejemplo tengo uno de 1'' sacado de una fuente de amplificador de auto, serviría igual?.

Saludos este servidor que apenas empieza su carrera profesional que muy pronto regresará con algún aporte. Vale la pena aclarar que soy mas reparador que diseñador y me entusiasma mucho armar y diseñar, he armado amplificadores muy buenos que muy pronto estarán por el foro.


----------



## Tatare

Hola amigos ya que nadie ha respondido les contaré una investigación que hice y estoy un poco confundido es lo siguiente.
He estado mirando una fuente de PC quemada y podido observar que, el diagrama es muy similar a la de mnicolau, la mayor diferencia que encontré fue que:
La fuente de PC tiene el mismo driver el mismo integrado generador de pulsos el mismo Tr EI-33 en fin.
Ahora lo que no entiendo muy bien la fuente de PC tiene una fuente extra tipo flyback por lo que veo es para alimentar el TL494 y controlar el standby. Ahora sí la pregunta del millón.
Puedo dejar esa fuente flyback para alimentar el integrado y así omitir la bobina terciaria del transformador?. Lo que pretendo es modificar la placa siguiendo el esquema de mnicolau con el único cambio de que no llevará bobina terciaria.
Estaré atento a quienes se tomen el valioso tiempo para darme sus opiniones. Gracias!


----------



## shevchenko

Si se puede, pero es mas practico hacer la placa ya que tendrás que hacer muchas modificaciones, tal vez te conviene mirar AQUI.

De tantas modificaciones y cortes de pistas y componentes extras y extraídos se hará mas fácil un error...


----------



## Tatare

Gracias por la respuesta, leí el tutirial de DOSMETROS y, está muy bien explicado pero como el dijo: "Si van a decir que es mejor construir una nueva
, probablemente así sea , pero ésta es gratis". Y a eso voy, voy a probar y les cuento como me fue.
Ah y ¿donde se menciona las medidas del PCB?. Es que me falta saber eso para hacer la placa.
Gracias de nuevo!!.


----------



## avalentim42

ragaman dijo:


> Aquí les dejo las fotos de la fuentesita que arme con un núcleo del mismo tamaño que un ETD49 que saque una planta Kenwood  espero les guste. hasta ahora no he comprado la cantidad de bombillos de 100W para probar la potencia de salida, le he puesto 3 de 100W y el voltaje de salida ni se inmuta .


 
ragaman hola, ¿cómo estás?
disfrutado de su smps  podría proporcionar sus archivos para que pueda realizar el montaje ?
Estoy terminando de montar el 800w que nuestro amigo mnicolau ha publicado y ha contado con la mirada!
Lo siento si no he escrito en español, porque soy brasileño y no entrar palabras equivocadas, preferí tipo en portugués ella.
agradecidos!: D


olá ragaman, como está?
gostei muito da sua smps: Aplausos:, você poderia disponibilizar os seus arquivos, para que eu possa realizar a montagem de uma desta?
estou terminando de montar a de 800w que nosso amigo mnicolau disponibilizou e já gostei muito do aspecto!
me desculpe se não escrevi em espanhol, pois sou Brasileiro e para não digitar palavras erradas, preferi digitar em português mesmo.
grato!: D

Nota do moderador

Espanhol obrigatório, use um tradutor


----------



## ragaman

Hola amigo avalentim42, con mucho gusto puedo compartir el archivo de aquella fuente que fue realizada hace 2 años, te pido esperes porque he olvidado donde guarde el archivo, ya que esa fuente actualmente forma parte de diseños que han sido olvidados por nuevos con muchas mejoras, prometo en el menor tiempo encontrar el archivo y compartirlo.

Los archivos que adjunte deben ser abiertos con Express PCB, es gratis puedes descargalo en la pagina http://www.expresspcb.com/expresspcbhtm/download.htm

Encontre el archivo antes de tiempo, la verdad es que yo no te recomendaria implementar esa fuente, en la actualidad he hecho muchos cambios y mejoras y esta fuente tiene demasiados puntos a mejorar, te recomentaria implementar una fuente 15V auxiliar para la alimentacion del SG3525+Ir2110, eliminar la bobina del secundario entre otras.


----------



## avalentim42

Hola ragaman, muchas gracias!
Voi bajar el ExpressPCB i mirar los archivos.


----------



## cpiccolo

ragaman dijo:


> Hola amigos, les dejo unas fotos de la nueva versión compacta de mi fuente con núcleo EE-42, espero les guste.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 129223Ver el archivo adjunto 129224Ver el archivo adjunto 129225



Amigo podrias compartir el diagrama o alguna documentacion


----------



## AvataRClouD

Buenos días compañeros del foro mi nombre es Andres y es la primera vez que escribo a pesar de ser asiduo lector de todos los proyectos que aquí se presentan, antes que nada quiero agradecerle al señor mnicolau por tan genial proyecto sin el cual el tema de las smps seguiría siendo un tabú para mi  .

Me encuentro armando la smps de 800w y me he topado con un problema que hace doler mi cabeza, vamos por partes:

No pude conseguir un núcleo EE42 por lo que me vi obligado a usar un ERL35 que fue el mas grande que pude conseguir, recalcule las espiras del trafo con las formulas presentadas aquí mismo en las páginas 39 y 40, me dispuse a armar todo y cuando estuvo listo a probar, conecte la fuente con una lampara serie de 25W y no arranco, como la lampara serie encendía al comienzo y luego mermaba hasta quedar un filamento rojo pero no incandescente me dispuse a conectarla a la alimentación de red y BOOM adiós IRF740, ambos transistores entraron en cortocircuito.

Pense que la frecuencia era muy elevada y el núcleo llegaba a saturar por lo que baje la frecuencia a 150KHz (Ct=2nF,Rt=4.7KOhm) y re calcule el trafo para +-35V que es lo que necesito quedando en 18+18 espiras el primario, 12+12 espiras el secundario y 8 espiras cada terciario.
Reemplace los IRF740 y el IR2110 por las dudas, conecto con la serie de 25W y esta ves arranco! Lo único que note fue que la salida se mantenía en +-25V a pesar de variar el preset de la placa de control, no era un problema mayor por lo que no toque nada. Lo interesante fue que cuando quito la serie y conecto la fuente a la alimentación de red...BOOM TRA TRA el fogonazo fue impresionante no quedo nada del IRF de abajo.

A pesar de que no puedo reponer los transistores pronto me gustaría saber que puede estar pasando, tal ves el núcleo sigue saturando, tal ves no calcule el dead time para la nueva frecuencia, no se, ya revise el pcb y todo parece estar bien. Como dato adicional no pude conseguir UF4007 por lo que use FR106 y al no conseguir los MUR840 use F16C20 como rectificador a la salida de la fuente.

Desde ya les agradezco mucho su tiempo y todos los conocimientos que brindan a esta increíble comunidad! Saludos!


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola AvataRClouD
A mi me paso que no regulaba el voltage al girar el preset cuando estaba en corte un diodo zener de los que van en serie en la placa de control. O fijate que no este cortado el circuito que conecta esos zener con la salida de voltaje alto de la fuente.
Y el trafo que estas usando que no tenga gap, si tiene hay que lijarlo para sacar el gap.

Lo que paso con mi fuente smtp 800 que despues de un corte quedo a la mitad de los voltios que daba cuando la arme +- 80 volt quedo en +- 40 volt, fue despues de un corte, probe los mosfet de salidad y estan bien y cambien el irf2110, voy a ver si paso algo con el transformador.
Espero te sirva mi experiencia.
Saludos


----------



## AvataRClouD

Hola Juan Franco gracias por tu pronta respuesta, te comento que el trafo no tiene gap lo saque de una fuente atx de pc, voy a comprobar los zener de la placa de control y te cuento como me fue.

Ya comprobé los diodos zener de la placa de control ambos parecen estar funcionando bien(no están en corto). Me olvidaba, en ves de TL431 use un AZ431, según el datasheet son iguales en caracteristicas solo que el AZ431 tiene los pines invertidos, por supuesto que lo soldé siguiendo el pinout del AZ.

Saludos!


----------



## djnanno

Avatar, deberias subir alguna foto para ver si encontramos el problema. Que tensión tienes en tu pais? esta el doblador de tensión puenteado? Sin ver fotos es muy dificil! Saludos


----------



## AvataRClouD

Hola djnanno gracias por tu respuesta, la tensión de red son 110V y el jumper del doblador esta puenteado del lado de las pistas. En estos días me llegan los componentes y vuelvo a hacer pruebas . Adjunto fotos de la placa si necesitas algún angulo en especial lo subo lo mas pronto posible. Saludos!


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola ragaman
Gracias por compartir, me baje el archivo, te queria preguntar si el transformador se arma de la misma forma que la smps 800 de mnicolau?
Tendrías a mano el archivo con las mejoras que hiciste? , que cambios debería hacerle.
Quiero armar una fuente para un amplificador digital para bajos. 
Actualmente uso la que lleva el ir 2153 de mnicolau y anda muy bien con un amplificador clase D. Fijense en Amplificador Clase D Fullbridge, para ese sería.
Pero necesito mas potencia. 
Muchas Gracias
Saludos



ragaman dijo:


> Hola amigo avalentim42, con mucho gusto puedo compartir el archivo de aquella fuente que fue realizada hace 2 años, te pido esperes porque he olvidado donde guarde el archivo, ya que esa fuente actualmente forma parte de diseños que han sido olvidados por nuevos con muchas mejoras, prometo en el menor tiempo encontrar el archivo y compartirlo.
> 
> Los archivos que adjunte deben ser abiertos con Express PCB, es gratis puedes descargalo en la pagina http://www.expresspcb.com/expresspcbhtm/download.htm
> 
> Encontre el archivo antes de tiempo, la verdad es que yo no te recomendaria implementar esa fuente, en la actualidad he hecho muchos cambios y mejoras y esta fuente tiene demasiados puntos a mejorar, te recomentaria implementar una fuente 15V auxiliar para la alimentacion del SG3525+Ir2110, eliminar la bobina del secundario entre otras.


----------



## martin12as

una pregunta, que se necesita para conectar el 3525 directo a los mosfet sin usar el ir2110? que función cumple especificamente este integrado que no pueda hacer el 3525?


----------



## djnanno

El ir2110 se encarga de manejar los mosfet. El SG3525 puede controlar mosfet pero de pequeñas capacidades y frecuencias medias como lo dice en su datasheet. A diferencia del IR2110 que puede entregar hasta 2A por salida durante breves momentos, el sg3525 solo puede entregar corriente pequeña.


----------



## martin12as

djnanno dijo:


> El ir2110 se encarga de manejar los mosfet. El SG3525 puede controlar mosfet pero de pequeñas capacidades y frecuencias medias como lo dice en su datasheet. A diferencia del IR2110 que puede entregar hasta 2A por salida durante breves momentos, el sg3525 solo puede entregar corriente pequeña.



gracias por responder, pero los mosfet no se supone que se controlan por tensión en vez de corriente? el sg3525 entrega 100mA, un irf840 por ejemplo me parece que necesita mucho menos que eso, se podria conectar directamente el sg3525 a un irf840?

irf840
sg3525


----------



## djnanno

Los mosfet se manejan por tensión, eso es cierto. Pero para encenderlo hay que cargar un pequeño capacitor dado por la Capacidad de compuerta-fuente y compuerta-drenador. Estos capacitores deben cargarse y descargarse con cada ciclo y muy rapidamente, para ello es necesario que el driver entregue una corriente instantanea bastante grande, pero visto como corriente media es poco. Me explico?
Picos de 2A pero de 1mS por ejemplo.

Asi como planteas las cosas no es posible, quizas bajando la frecuencia de operacion a unos 50khz pero la verdad es que la idea no me gusta mucho. El tiempo que tarda en cargar con una corriente determinada se calcula, de ahi puedes ver la frecuencia maxima. Pero debe cargarse aproximadamente 10 veces mas rapido que el periodo mismo.

Para un periodo de 1nS, debe cargarse en 0.1nS ya que el tiempo que tarda en cargarse el mosfet pasa por su region lineal, disipando mucha potencia. La descarga debe ser aun mas rapida, ya que si el mosfet de arriba no se descargo por completo y se enciende el de abajo, se produce conducción cruzada que destruye ambos mosfet y el driver instantaneamente.

Espero haber sido claro. Saludos!


----------



## martin12as

djnanno dijo:


> Los mosfet se manejan por tensión, eso es cierto. Pero para encenderlo hay que cargar un pequeño capacitor dado por la Capacidad de compuerta-fuente y compuerta-drenador. Estos capacitores deben cargarse y descargarse con cada ciclo y muy rapidamente, para ello es necesario que el driver entregue una corriente instantanea bastante grande, pero visto como corriente media es poco. Me explico?
> Picos de 2A pero de 1mS por ejemplo.
> 
> Asi como planteas las cosas no es posible, quizas bajando la frecuencia de operacion a unos 50khz pero la verdad es que la idea no me gusta mucho. El tiempo que tarda en cargar con una corriente determinada se calcula, de ahi puedes ver la frecuencia maxima. Pero debe cargarse aproximadamente 10 veces mas rapido que el periodo mismo.
> 
> Para un periodo de 1nS, debe cargarse en 0.1nS ya que el tiempo que tarda en cargarse el mosfet pasa por su region lineal, disipando mucha potencia. La descarga debe ser aun mas rapida, ya que si el mosfet de arriba no se descargo por completo y se enciende el de abajo, se produce conducción cruzada que destruye ambos mosfet y el driver instantaneamente.
> 
> Espero haber sido claro. Saludos!



ahora si entendí bien, bastante completa tu respuesta, muchas gracias, cuando haga una fuente voy a poner el ir2110, total es bastante simple


----------



## sima

¡Hola! Transformador que emite sonidos. crackling. La fuente de alimentación es hecha por el esquema de TL494. Ayuda por favor


----------



## djnanno

sima dijo:


> ¡Hola! Transformador que emite sonidos. crackling. La fuente de alimentación es hecha por el esquema de TL494. Ayuda por favor



Funciona? que mas hace? un zumbido constante? golpes? Sin mas información imposible ayudar. Saludos


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola gente del foro, alquien implementó el circuito de protección en la smps compacta 3.0 ?  con el tl494, contra cortos, asi como tiene la de 800 wats?
Es una muy buena fuente, nada mas eso le faltaría.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, adjunto fotos y video de la fuente modificada basada en la smps 800 wats de mnicolau, con el pcb que subio ragaman pero con distintos valores de los componentes.
Respuesta para el Sr avalentim42, que tenia intención de implementarla....,  la fuente estuvo conectada desde las 21:30 hasta las 2 am, sin problemas... ni temperatura. la resistencia de 4,7k de 5 wats no calienta para nada, quiere decir que una vez que arranca ya no trabaja y trabaja el secundario del trafo para alimentar a la placa de control.
Esta conectado un cooler a la salida secundaria negativa, pero con los irf460 y poniendo disipador a los diodos no necesita cooler.

Conectado un foco de 100 wats en todo momento hasta apagar la fuente.

Utilizo unos mosfet reciclados de fuentes de monitores crt igualmente los voy a cambiar por unos irfp460 o similar, hay valores en la resistencias y componentes modificados en relación al pdf que posteo ragaman, lo actualizo y lo subo en el siguiente post que haga.

El trafo que debía ir no lo pude hacer funcionar, seguramente lo arme mal en cuanto a cantidad de vueltas de alambres, adjunto imagen del calculo que use con el programa Exellent.
Alguien me puede dar una mano para el calculo que debería ir para el trafo E 55 28 21?, cantidad de vueltas del primario, cantidad de alambres, etc. el primario lo hice con 5 + 5 vueltas, el secundario con 6 + 6 vueltas con punto medio, con casi 40 alambres en paralelo, alambres muy finitos mas chicos que el awg29. el terciario tiene 2 vueltas para el arranque sin punto medio, el otro terciario tiene 2 + 2 vueltas con punto medio.
El trafo que se ve en la placa es el de la de 800 wats original, esta adaptado con extensiones para que la pueda soldar a la placa.

Creo que es totalmente recomendable armar esta fuente se puede usar para amplificadores de bajos tipo el fullbridge.
Adjunto fotos de las mediciones con osciloscopio y tester.
La música que se escucha de fondo viene del ucd + smps, el video del ucd + smps ya esta subido. en el tema ucd.

Adjunto video de esta fuente funcionando 




Saludos


----------



## martin12as

tengo una duda, cual es el secreto o el pacto con el diablo que se necesita para bobinar con 40 alambres en paralelo? simplemente los agarran todos juntos y que queden como queden? los trenzan? yo lo máximo que use fueron 6 alambres en paralelo y los iba acomodando para que queden siempre uno al lado del otro y en el mismo orden, pero hacer eso con 40 alambres seria impoisible


----------



## mogolloelectro

no es imposible te cuento como lo hago
pones 2 puntos anclados al piso pared o arboles donde te quede mas comodo y a tu altura yo en promedio uso 6 metros de separacion entre puntos que es mas que suficiente para un devanado
desde ahi empiezas a enrrollar desde un punto al otro procurando que la tension de todos los alambres sea similar a lo que tengas el numero de alambres requeridos para embobinar el transformador o el nucleo lo amarras al final recojiendo todos los alambres en el nudo (seria enrollar la ultima parte del alambre un poco antes de donde pasaron los cables) y desde ese nudo le pasas la mano con un paño o trapo liso para que no te vayas a quemar las manos o cortar con el cobre yendo hacia el otro extremo procurando que el enrollamiento quede con todos los alambres parejos y unidos posibles tampoco que quede como un cable bien apretado
ya estando sobre el otro extremo y teniendo todo parejo viene el pacto no con el diablo pero si con un taladro electrico o inalambrico en el cual pones el otro extremo bien apretado para que no se suelte agarras firme el taladro y lo tensionas un poco para que no se vaya a trenzar el cable de a poco lo vas accionando y veras como se empieza a entorchar la clave es no aflojar el taladro para que no se enrrolle pero el cobre cuando se enrrolla te va a halar un poco eso es normal
lo importante es hacerlo despacio por que si lo haces rapido se te entorcha todo el cable y vas a perder tu trenza
y por ultimo y no menos importante al momento de soltar la trenza para evitar que se entorche puedes antes de soltarlo dejar que el taladro gire a lo contrario o hacerlo girar a lo contrario para que no se entorche (insisto mucho en el entorche por que es lo unico que puede hacer quedar mal la trenza) y para saber si ya esta apto para soltar solo acerca el taladro hacia la otra punta despacio y el alambre enrrollado debe caer colgando parejo sin tratar de entorcharse ya ahi puedes cortar la punta o soltarla y procedes a enrrollarlo en un carrete con la mano o como te quede mejor para realizar todo de nuevo para el siguiente devanado o para almacenarlo para cuando vaya a ser usado

espero este pequeño tutorial te ayude a armar tu cable ya lo que sigue es pelar cada alambrito para cuando vayas a soldarlo al pcb que eso ya es otra historia pero a resumidas cuentas la mejor forma es quemando todas las puntas con un encendedor una mechera soplete a gas o con la estufa no te recomiendo velas ni fosforos por que no calientan tanto pero recuerda que antes de quemarlos debes separar los alambres para que se quemen individuales o no te va a funcionar
despues de quemar el barniz te armas con dos trozos de lija puede ser grano 400 a 600 el cual uno lo pegas fijo a la mesa y el otro lo tienes en la mano entonces apoyas los alambres sobre la mesa y con la otra mano pones la otra lija arriba sin presionar mucho y halas los alambres o el carrete si ya esta montado ahi ese proceso es delicado y lo tienes que hacer suave por que puedes romper los hilos haciendo eso
repites el proceso rotando los cables hasta lograr que quede expueste el cobre lo mayormente posible y empiezas a estañarlo todo junto ayudandote con crema de soldar o si el estaño tiene por dentro como la kester 44 no hace falta la pasta
ok espero te sirva la info a ti y a todos los demas que les pueda servir
quedo atento a comos les va y por aca a la orden en lo que pueda ayudar


----------



## Juan Franco

Creo que el  Sr. mogolloelectro lo explicó clarisimo, adjunto fotos del trafo que tengo que rebobinar, para luego dejarlo en su lugar definitivo, en mi caso use en paralelo dos de mas de 20 alambres cada uno finos tal como se ve en la foto. 
Si martin12as se anima a contar, hay mas de 40 hilos entre el par de cables. Como no son muchas vueltas al trafo, entran sobrados.
Puse junto al trafo una pila de 9 volt para que se note el tamaño del trafo.

Se ve tambien la fuente ya lista, nada mas falta el trafo 55-28-21  - N87, el trafo lo saque de una ups grande quemada.
En el primario pienso poner 5 + 5 vueltas. El secundario  7 + 7 vueltas. Estos alambres son de menos de 0,27 mm.
Terciario 2 + 2 vueltas, y 2 vueltas mas aparte para el devanado que alimenta al driver. Estos alambres de 0.5 mm.
Intento con menos cantidades de alambres por cada devanado ya que la fuente no podia arrancar asi como estaba, pero sin problemas y con carga arranca en este momento con el trafo que se ve en la foto montado a la placa.
Saludos


----------



## martin12as

muchas gracias por aclarar mis dudas, me había surgido porque en varios lugares lei que no se podía o no era recomendable trenzar los alambres, pero ahora veo que varios lo hacen y funciona bien, ademas muy buena la explicación sobre el proceso para trenzarlos


----------



## djnanno

martin12as dijo:


> tengo una duda, cual es el secreto o el pacto con el diablo que se necesita para bobinar con 40 alambres en paralelo? simplemente los agarran todos juntos y que queden como queden? los trenzan? yo lo máximo que use fueron 6 alambres en paralelo y los iba acomodando para que queden siempre uno al lado del otro y en el mismo orden, pero hacer eso con 40 alambres seria impoisible



jaja, yo corte una madera cuadrada con 8 agujeros y paso los alambres por ellos, el otro extremo lo ato con cinta a algo firme y giro esa madera hasta que quedan bien trenzados.

 Si son mas de 8 los que necesito repito la operacion cada 8 alambres y luego trenzo todos los bloques de 8 alambres con el mismo método.


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, Adjunto fotos del transformador montado en la fuente, ya terminado y funcionando, tiene 5  + 5 vueltas el primario con 26 alambres en paralelo de calibre 30.
6 + 6 vueltas el secundario.
terciario para el driver tiene 2 vueltas de alambre de 0,40 mm, para las salidas de +- 15 tiene 2 vueltas + 2 vueltas con punto medio.
El regulador para +- 15 volts es un tip 31 con una resistencia de 2,7k 1/4 que va entre la base y el colector del tip. Con un diodo zener de 15 volt a masa. Positivo del diodo hacia la base del tip 31.
Para el negativo va un tip 32 o 42, con la misma resistencia de la misma forma, con un diodo zener que va con el positivo a masa y el negativo a la base del tip 32.

Este tipo de regulador me dio mejor resultado que los reguladores 7815 y 7915.
Lo use así para la fuente de 800 wats, para el regulador que alimenta al driver también.

Saludos


----------



## Lord Chango

Hola a todos!

Despues de 18 meses de trabajo hormiga (me tome mi tiempo) termine mi fuente SMPS 800w.
Tengo una duda con respecto a la lampara en serie, ya que la conecte no mas de 2 segundos y nunca intento siquiera atenuarse, mientras que en ese instante los voltajes en la salida marcaban cero.

Alguno puede decirme aproximadamente cuanto tiempo les tarda a ustedes en apagarse el foco? Despues de tanto tiempo en armarla no quiero quemar nada!

Desde ya gracias y saludos!!


----------



## martin12as

en mi caso el foco solo hace un breve destello al momento del encendido, que es cuando se cargan los capacitores de entrada e instantáneamente se apaga, una vez me paso que el foco quedo encendido, y fue porque la plaqueta de control estaba mal puesta, sino también puede ser que algún componente o pista este en corto


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, si al conectar la lampara en serie nisiquiera atenua, es que no llega corriente ni a los capacitores de entrada porque estos si o si deben cargarse y con esto por un segundo prende la lampara en serie. Medi continuidad hasta cada punto del puente rectificador y el extremo del enchufe, no veo la placa de control conectada a la placa base, pusiste al revés los pines que conectan la placa de control, los hembra van sobre la placa base, sino se te va hacer dificil doblarlos.
Igualmente sin la placa de control el foco en serie se enciende totalmente.
Fijate si el NTC tiene continuidad, puede ser este, a mi me paso que se joden y no da continuidad y ni parpadea el foco.
Saludos


Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Despues de 18 meses de trabajo hormiga (me tome mi tiempo) termine mi fuente SMPS 800w.
> Tengo una duda con respecto a la lampara en serie, ya que la conecte no mas de 2 segundos y nunca intento siquiera atenuarse, mientras que en ese instante los voltajes en la salida marcaban cero.
> 
> Alguno puede decirme aproximadamente cuanto tiempo les tarda a ustedes en apagarse el foco? Despues de tanto tiempo en armarla no quiero quemar nada!
> 
> Desde ya gracias y saludos!!


----------



## djnanno

¿Te habrás olvidado de conectar la placa de control?
De ser asi, la proxima vez que coloques la placa revisa los mosfet. A veces se queman.. Suerte!


----------



## Lord Chango

> en mi caso el foco solo hace un breve destello al momento del encendido,  que es cuando se cargan los capacitores de entrada e instantáneamente  se apaga, una vez me paso que el foco quedo encendido, y fue porque la  plaqueta de control estaba mal puesta, sino también puede ser que algún  componente o pista este en corto





> Hola, si al conectar la lampara en serie nisiquiera atenua, es que no  llega corriente ni a los capacitores de entrada porque estos si o si  deben cargarse y con esto por un segundo prende la lampara en serie.  Medi continuidad hasta cada punto del puente rectificador y el extremo  del enchufe, no veo la placa de control conectada a la placa base,  pusiste al revés los pines que conectan la placa de control, los hembra  van sobre la placa base, sino se te va hacer dificil doblarlos.
> Igualmente sin la placa de control el foco en serie se enciende totalmente.
> Fijate si el NTC tiene continuidad, puede ser este, a mi me paso que se joden y no da continuidad y ni parpadea el foco.
> Saludos





> ¿Te habrás olvidado de conectar la placa de control?
> De ser asi, la proxima vez que coloques la placa revisa los mosfet. A veces se queman.. Suerte!


Gracias por las respuestas!
Voy a revisar la placa de control que este haciendo bien contacto, estaba conectada seguro, si algo se me quedo grabado despues de leer varias veces el hilo es que si no la conecto se queman los mosfet.
Probaré si no tengo problemas con el NTC, ya revise todos los componentes y las pistas, pero no encontre problemas. Tampoco probe variar el preset, lo deje al medio.
Voy a ver si la dejo conectada unos segundos así tomo un par de mediciones en el circuito de rectificación a ver que encuentro.
Gracias de nuevo y saludos!


----------



## djnanno

Se me olvidaba, revisa en el inductor de entrada. No valla a ser que hallas colocado mal los pads y estes cortocircuitando por ahi.
Tambien mide continuidad entre la pata central de los diodos/mosfet con el disipador. Quizas el corto venga por ese lado. Lo mismo con los pads del inductor de salida.
Los reguladores de tensión terciarios tambien puede estar cortocircuitado. Revisa los aislantes de mica en cada uno de ellos. Sino, sube una foto del lado pistas para ver si podemos ayudarte


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Buenas a todos 

Se que que llevo mucho tiempo desaparecido del foro, lamentablemente mi vida a cambiado mucho, el trabajo y mi familia me ocupa mucho tiempo.

Hoy les quiero presentar el fruto de muchos años de trabajo, trasnochos, explociones, dinero invertido, quemaduras de dedos  ....Mi fuente conmutada de 3KW RMS.



Tengo un agradecimiento especial ya que la primera smps que ensamble fue la del compañero mnicolau y así poco a poco fui aprendiendo, leyendo libros y apoyándome en personas que me brindaron su ayuda en especial a joryds 

Saludos...


----------



## sima

SMPS SMPS Half Bridge Compacta. Modified scheme


----------



## mono1969

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> Se que que llevo mucho tiempo desaparecido del foro, lamentablemente mi vida a cambiado mucho, el trabajo y mi familia me ocupa mucho tiempo.
> 
> Hoy les quiero presentar el fruto de muchos años de trabajo, trasnochos, explociones, dinero invertido, quemaduras de dedos  ....Mi fuente conmutada de 3KW RMS.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 134538
> 
> Tengo un agradecimiento especial ya que la primera smps que ensamble fue la del compañero mnicolau y así poco a poco fui aprendiendo, leyendo libros y apoyándome en personas que me brindaron su ayuda en especial a joryds
> 
> Saludos...



Hola Oscar, felicitaciones por tu trabajo y espero que puedas aportar algo de tu conocimiento (con los calculos ) al foro, este tipo de topologia resonate es realmente muy atractiva y estable en cuanto a las potecias que pueden entregar, se complica un poco con la cantidad de ecuaciones para poder calcular el tanque resonante y en ningun foro veo que se discuta este tipo de fuente.
Saludos...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maro

Hola a todos
bueno me sumo a la familia de las smps con la compacta, aunque un tanto modificada~ jaja
la configure a 39V y llegue a exigirle 7.4A segun el tester, bajando el voltaje a 38.9V 
despues vere si la convierto en una fuente de laboratorio con algun dc-dc onda LM2596-LM2679 o lo que encuentre


aver si sale la foto


----------



## Tatare

Hola saludos amigos del foro.
Se ve espectacular tu fuente Maro se ve que le tuviste paciencia y le dedicaste tiempo; me gustaria saber exactamente que parte fue modificada y de ser posible nos compartas el diagrama de tu fuente terminada que por lo que comentas trabaja muy bien.
Ah y yo aun no pude armar ninguno aunque me tienta bastante no he tenido la oportunidad de empezar a armar.


----------



## Maro

hola Tatare
si en el PCB Wizard me llevo bastante tiempo, siempre encontraba algo que modificar para dejarla compacta, aparte de que me tome mi tiempo jaja. lo que modifique fue ubicacion y tamaño de los componentes, para adaptarla a lo que tenia, y elimine la rama negativa, nada mas creo.

aunque en los calculos del trafo (un ETD-34, las medidas son similares) puede ser que le haya errado un poco, pero bueno anda



y sobre los diagramas no se, si no genera problemas puedo postear imagenes de los mismos

Saludos


----------



## pabloescorpio100

trabajando a esta frecuencia y voltaje 67khz 12v
EI35 EE30 ERL28          50W a 70W 
EI50 EE40 ERL40 ERL42 100W - 150W
EI40 EE35 o ERL35       70W a 100W 
EI60 EE50 EE60 ERL49  150W - 200W
Fairchild AN-4140


----------



## pabloescorpio100

como se que tipo de nucleo tengo lo saque de una funete atx de pc erl35 micronics cual de estos puedo ser n27 n87 n97 epcos pc40 tdk feroxcube cosmo ferrites etc como los identifico solo tiene una etiqueta que dice XF-052


----------



## djnanno

Los distintos materiales te determinan dos cosas: Bmax y Frecuencia de oscilacion Maxima.
En el peor de los casos será N27 o similar con una Bmax de 380 y Fmax de 150Khz y en el mejor será un N87 o similar con Bmax 450 y Fmax 500Khz (puede fallarme la memoria pero andan por ahi)

Como estas fuentes no pasan de los 150Khz todos funcionan y en los calculos si mal no recuerdo tomo Bmax menor a 200mT por lo que tampoco hay problemas.

La unica diferencia es que los materiales de menor calidad como N27, N41 y similares habrá un poco mas de calentamiento pero no llegará a niveles tan criticos como para preocuparse.


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola haber si alguien me puede ayudar en este circuito y calcular los filtros de salida ya que este circuito debe trabajar a 150Khz para que me de una potencia de 600w aprox.


----------



## martin12as

hola, tengo una fuente de estas que arme para el amplificador ucd de ejtagle, y mi problema es que se escucha un ruido en el amplificador, tengo grandes sospechas de que la fuente no tiene el filtrado suficiente, como debería hacer para tener un mejor filtrado? se me ocurrió hacer unos filtros LC con estos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




debería poner uno en la rama negativa y otro en la rama positiva? o conviene hacer un inductor sobre algún toroide de ferrita o polvo de hierro? si lo hago con toroides tienen que ser uno para cada rama, o es mejor hacer los 2 bobinados en el mismo? como el inductor de salida que esta entre el puente de diodos y los capacitores.

y los capacitores después de las bobinas, cuantos y de que valor debería agregar? conviene agregar algunos entre la rama positiva y negativa directamente?

actualmente la parte secundaria de la fuente tiene el puente de diodos, el inductor sobre núcleo de polvo de hierro de 20 uH, 2 bobinados en paralelo y luego invirtiendo una de las ramas, 4 capacitores de 2200uF en cada rama, y 1 capacitor de 100nF en cada rama.

quizás sea mas fácil si hacen un diagrama, muchas gracias


----------



## zopilote

Es un problema que se ha presentado en la mayoria que lo ha construido, generalmente es caudado por el inductor de salida y por la realimentación y principalmente por el diseño propio del amplificador, eso no sucede con otros diseños, en los cuales ese ruido es casi nulo.


----------



## martin12as

estuve leyendo bastante el post, y creo que encontré 2 causas probables, la primera es que la fuente en vació no llega a lograr los 15V de la fuente auxiliar, de esto ya me había dado cuenta, porque el tip50 calienta un poco, pero no le di mucha bola, porque una vez que empieza a funcionar el amplificador se estabilizaba, no pense que podía ser la causa del ruido en vació, ahora voy a probar a darle un par de vueltas mas al bobinado auxiliar.

lo otro que puede ser es que no puse las laminas de cobre, pensé que no las iba a conseguir por ningún lado, pero luego vi un comentario que se usan en decoración, quien se hubiera imaginado jaja, si las consigo las voy a poner también.

y una tercer causa quizás pueda ser el filtro emi en la entrada, que tampoco esta puesto.

en caso de que nada de eso funcione, se pueden utilizar filtros LC con los componentes que mencione arriba? que seria lo recomendando?


----------



## chacarock

Donde dicen que se consiguen esas láminas de cobre? A mi me ofrecieron laminas de bronce. Que usan para armar las viejas de los motores de auto.  Se podrá solar sobre cobre??


----------



## Ptfo

Hola a todos:
Necesito ayuda con la fuente de Mariano con IR2153, ( es una fuente de salida simple 25vDC 5 Amp, (tiene un trafo E28 con 40 vueltas primarias y 2 x 6 secundarias anda en 50khz)arrancó sin problemas, la probé con carga en alterna (LAmparas dicroicas en serie) y funciona bien. Agregue los diodos de salida y funciona bien tanto en serie (Lampara en los 220v) como en directa.
El problema se produce cuando le pongo un condensador electrolítico a la salida, en serie funciona bien pero al pasarlo a directa, vuelan los mosfet y el fusible de 220,
Que estoy haciendo mal? puede ser la falta de snuber secundarios?
otra cosa que vi que me falta es la resistencia de carga sobre el condensador de salida (2200micros), es necesaria? como se calcula?

Gracias!
PTFO ...


----------



## carlin88

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> Se que que llevo mucho tiempo desaparecido del foro, lamentablemente mi vida a cambiado mucho, el trabajo y mi familia me ocupa mucho tiempo.
> 
> Hoy les quiero presentar el fruto de muchos años de trabajo, trasnochos, explociones, dinero invertido, quemaduras de dedos  ....Mi fuente conmutada de 3KW RMS.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 134538
> 
> Tengo un agradecimiento especial ya que la primera smps que ensamble fue la del compañero mnicolau y así poco a poco fui aprendiendo, leyendo libros y apoyándome en personas que me brindaron su ayuda en especial a joryds
> 
> Saludos...



Hola:
Te quedo excelente, buen trabajo. Estoy en las mismas, emprendiendo un diseño propio y lo que busco es un integrado que sea confiable y estable para el control del mismo ¿con que integrado manejas el pwm?. Seria de gran ayuda tu respuesta.
 Gracias de antemano.
Un abrazo.


----------



## coco2020

hola a todos del foro quiero acerme una half-bridg para un clon qsc mx700 cual me recomiendan
saludos...


----------



## joorchh13

Buenas a todos. Les cuento que empece a armar la fuente de 800 watts. Por ahora no me anda bien. Los síntomas que presenta son un ruido como de chirrido, en la salida el voltaje oscila entre 10 y 35 voltios, esto sucedia a veces, osea la fuente arrancaba cuando queria. La estaba probando con una lampara en serie de 70 watts y murió un irfp740. Eso me pareció raro si estaba con la lampara serie. Antes de que el irfp muera pude realizar una medición de la alimentación de la placa de control y tenia un poco mas de 10 voltios que supongo es suficiente para el arranque. Sospecho de algún componente falsificado( tengo en la mira al ir2110 y al los irfp). Al nucleo lo arme con un er35 recalculando las vueltas, dándome en el primario un total de 19 espiras, osea 10+10 otra modificación seria que reemplace los uf4007 por unos diodos de 45ns 1 amper pero a 700 voltios, (no a 1000 v como los uf). Cualquier novedad les voy a contar Saludos.


----------



## shevchenko

Revisa la parte de rectificación y filtrado secundario!  Hiciste pruebas con carga?? Al menos las resistencias? El núcleo tiene que estar perfectamente pegado y firme, revisalo  si no hay alguna continuidad entre primarios/secundarios y entre secundarios y terciario! Bien aislado en carretel y el bobinado firme, y las 2 partes del núcleo pegadas con nada de gap, tiene que apoyar perfectamente, dejas unido bien firme con cinta aisladora y lo pegas con la gotita!
Saludos!


----------



## rbersano

Buenas  yo tengo el problema que se me calientan las resistencias de 22 r 1w y lo máximo que me da es 36 vols pero con muy poco amperios. Saludos


----------



## joorchh13

Hola bueno paso a contarles que ya me anda la fuente, el problema era un ir2110 falso, conseguí uno en Internet a unos 15 dolares (una burrada pero bueno), quería agradecerle a Mariano por sus grandes aportes, esta seria la tercer fuente de su autoria intelectual ( Las otras dos son dc-dc). Probandola con una carga continua de 150 watts obtuve una eficiencia del 74%, bastante bueno a mi parecer. Solo me quedaría una duda que es que al tocar los cables de salida, osea los que me entregan en mi caso +-30v siento un cosquilleo (soportable) que podría decirse es el típico de 60hz, esto con unas zapatillas de una plataforma importante no quiero imaginarme descalzo. El transformador lo aislé con mucho cuidado con cinta lo único que no use fueron las laminas de cobre. Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que la corriente de mi casa no esta aterrizada si alguien me puede ayudar agradecería. Lo primero que voy a hacer es quitar el capacitor que acopla la tierra del secundario con la del primerio que opinan?. Aclaro que arme la de 800 watts.

Bueno edito porque me di cuenta que el me estaba dando pataditas era mi soldador jaja. Saludos!


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola quiero hacerme esta smps de 800w pero los voltajes que necesito serian 12,6v 10A, 6,3v 4A, 360v   500mA y 100v 20mA. ¿hay algún problema con bobinar el transformador con esas salidas?  ¿ Y cual seria el orden y sentido de los bobinados o daría igual?
Saludos


----------



## djnanno

zfrittz6 dijo:


> Hola quiero hacerme esta smps de 800w pero los voltajes que necesito serian 12,6v 10A, 6,3v 4A, 360v   500mA y 100v 20mA. ¿hay algún problema con bobinar el transformador con esas salidas?  ¿ Y cual seria el orden y sentido de los bobinados o daría igual?
> Saludos



Solamente de una de las salidas podrás tener un voltaje exacto, de la que tomes realimentacion. Por lo que las otras tensiones serán no reguladas, por otro lado aproximadamente tienes entre 6 y 8 Volt/espira por lo que jamas caeras en 6,3v, deberás colocar reguladores lineales en todas las salidas extras.

Como ultima cuestión, 360V? tendrás en el secundario del transformador una onda cuadrada de 800Vpp. Necesitas diodos de 1000V y capacitores de 400V. Es muy peligroso y la regulación de una tensión tan alta puede ser problematíca. Lo que te planteas hacer no es imposible pero si muy dificil. 

Si entiendes mucho de este tema yo te diría que hagas una smps de una tensión media y una corriente considerable por ejemplo de los 12.6V y de alli tomes esa tensión continua para transformarla con un convertidor Buck o Buck-bost para elevearla y bajarla a gusto.
Saludos y suerte!


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola gracias por contestar, ya se que es peligroso pero estoy acostumbrado a utilizar tensiones de hasta 700 voltios para alimentar etapas de potencia a válvulas, por la regulación de la alta tensión  no hay problema lo hago con un mosfet, la única que tengo que regular es la de 12,6v, ya que la tensión de 6,3v la cogería justo en la mitad de las espiras del bobinado de 12v, la duda que tengo es si tendré algún problema  si los bobinados los hago de la siguiente forma:
trafo dibujo
o bien trafo dibujo2
¿Cual seria el correcto?

Saludos


----------



## djnanno

En general, no importa, ya que vas a rectificarla y trabajar con CC. Solamente importa que las partes del primario estén en el mismo sentido entre si


----------



## orenes

Buenas, hace tiempo que empecé a hacer la fuente de 800W y me gustaría terminarla, ¿sabéis dónde podría comprar el transformador la ferrita y el carrete?

Saludos.


----------



## zfrittz6

Los trafos y el carrete los puedes comprar en ebay.
Gracias djnanno, eso pienso yo, pero leyendo el hilo me habían puesto en duda con el sentido de las espiras y demás.


----------



## orenes

zfrittz6 dijo:


> Los trafos y el carrete los puedes comprar en ebay.
> Gracias djnanno, eso pienso yo, pero leyendo el hilo me habían puesto en duda con el sentido de las espiras y demás.



Gracias, al lo he encontrado por otra página.

Otra cosa es que no conseguí cable AWG 29 y entonces compré uno que tiene de diámetro 0'30 mm de diámetro, ¿tendré problemas de saturación con la frecuencia de trabajo?

¿La lámina de cobre la tendrán en ferreterías?.

Saludos y gracias.

Edito: ¿Y un amplificador ideal para esta fuente de alimentación?, rondando los 600-700w en estéreo ya que he leído por ahí que el amplificador de ejtagle hace ruidos.


----------



## zfrittz6

No con ese alambre no tendrás problemas.
Si no encuentras lamina de cobre puedes utilizar de aluminio adesivo.
Sobre lo del amplificador no te puedo ayudar ya que yo solo hago valvulares.
Saludos


----------



## orenes

zfrittz6 dijo:


> No con ese alambre no tendrás problemas.
> Si no encuentras lamina de cobre puedes utilizar de aluminio adesivo.
> Sobre lo del amplificador no te puedo ayudar ya que yo solo hago valvulares.
> Saludos



Gracias de nuevo.

Y ya mis últimas dudas y todo solucionado a la espera de que me llegue mi carrete para bobinar mi transformador, voy a utilizar un EE42/21/20 reciclado y en perfectas condiciones, yo necesito unos 150V, o lo que es lo mismo +-75 V, he utilizado el programa que hay por aquí de cálculo y he sacado estos datos, el primario pone 8 vueltas pero lo suyo sería como pone la guía del autor, hacerlo en dos mitades, ¿no?.

Y la otra es bobinarlo, se trenzan entre sí los cables y a la hora de bobinarlo, ¿que hago, bobino los primarios por la parte baja y secundarios y terciarios por arriba, o todos en el mismo lado?.

Saludos y perdón por el ladrillaco.


----------



## joorchh13

Amigos con el er35 mi fuente de 800w al tratar de sacarle mas de 200 watts empieza a hacer unos chirridos. esto es síntoma de un núcleo saturado?,probé bajando la frecuencia a 150khz pero me ocurría lo mismo.


----------



## zopilote

EL ER35 no mas de 250W , si quieres sacarle 800W se quejara a don sata.


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola,orenes me parece que 8 son muy pocas vueltas para ese núcleo, deberias de poner los cálculos para saber si están bien.
El transformador se bobina:
1- La mitad del primario y aislante. 
2- lamina de cobre y aislante.
3- los secundarios.
4- lamina de cobre y aislante.
5- La otra mitad del primario y aislante.
Saludos

Pd- Los datos que has puesto sobre el calculo del trafo creo que deberías cambiar la permeabilidad efectiva y en lugar de poner 1690, deberías de poner como máximo 1500 y entonces te da 12 vueltas el primario, es decir dos bobinados de 6 vueltas.


----------



## orenes

zfrittz6 dijo:


> Hola,orenes me parece que 8 son muy pocas vueltas para ese núcleo, deberias de poner los cálculos para saber si están bien.
> El transformador se bobina:
> 1- La mitad del primario y aislante.
> 2- lamina de cobre y aislante.
> 3- los secundarios.
> 4- lamina de cobre y aislante.
> 5- La otra mitad del primario y aislante.
> Saludos
> 
> Pd- Los datos que has puesto sobre el calculo del trafo creo que deberías cambiar la permeabilidad efectiva y en lugar de poner 1690, deberías de poner como máximo 1500 y entonces te da 12 vueltas el primario, es decir dos bobinados de 6 vueltas.



He hecho una comparación entre el E42/21/15 con la permeabilidad a 1690 y me da los mismos números que al autor.

Y lo que los cálculos del E42/21/20 que den menos vueltas, ¿no será porque tiene más sección de área efectiva y más inductancia que el 42/21/15?

Saludos.


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola, los cálculos los tienes bien pero va al limite de saturacion, yo lo calcularía variando la  permeabilidad efectiva para redondear a 10 vueltas, dos mitades de 5, fijate en todos los cálculos de transformadores del hilo que se calculan en base a una permeabilidad efectiva de 1000 y como máximo de 1500 sin embargo tu la tienes en 1690, de todas formas no pasa nada, pero si llegas al limite lo saturas antes y calienta mas y son solo dos vueltas.
Saludos


----------



## joorchh13

zopilote por supuesto que 800 watts no le voy a poder sacar. Mi idea es sacarle unos 400 watts aproximadamente. Tengo entendido que el ER35 entrega un poco mas de potencia que los típicos EI33. Ademas cabe aclarar que en mi fuente no noto una caída de tensión de ni siquiera medio voltio y de repente esos chirridos que hacen caer a cero el voltaje y luego se recupera. Midiendo en la alimentación auxiliar tengo 17 voltios con la fuente en reposo y con carga sube a 20 esto antes del regulador. Las pruebas las estoy realizando con un amplificador clase D que estoy seguro que funciona bien y una resistencia en la salida del mismo.


----------



## orenes

No se calcularlos, entonces me fijo en el programa, y lo calculo en 1500 y me sigue dando el mismo resultado, entonces, me recomiendas que le de 10 vueltas, ¿no?. 
¿También tendré que darles más vueltas al secundario?.

Saludos.


----------



## joorchh13

orenes en la pagina 39 están los cálculos, en tu caso tendrías que cambiar la frecuencia de trabajo a 210khz/2 y el área efectiva que corresponda a tu núcleo.


----------



## davidp13

Hola a todos! 

Estoy leyendo todos los temas relacionados a fuentes smps y es mucha información la que fui aprendiendo. Hay gente muy muy capaz formando parte de esta comunidad. 

Estoy con intensiones de alimentar una etapa de potencia clase D de 400WRMS en 4 ohm, que necesita +/-57vcc 14.3 amperes. Lo que para una etapa estéreo necesitaría un fuente que entregue unos 30A a esa tensión, no es así? 

La fuente, según leí, debería ser de tipo FullBridge por la potencia que maneja, dicha potencia sería (57vcc+57vcc)*30A = 3260W. Estoy sacando mal el cálculo o es correcto? Es posible una fuente switching de esas características o es una locura esos niveles de potencia? 

Les agradezco mucho su ayuda, David.


----------



## zopilote

La fuente no es para una fuente DC con una carga fija, los amplificadores solo consumiran esa potencia en lapsos muy cortos, casi esporadicos segun que frecuencia alcance un maximo. Asi que considerar que tienes que tener una potencia de 3260 W es una locura de HiFi.
 Con una fuente de  1600W es suficiente para romper tus ventanas. En el foro hay uno que fabrico la potencia que mensionas y sus placas las vende en su web.


----------



## davidp13

zopilote dijo:


> La fuente no es para una fuente DC con una carga fija, los amplificadores solo consumiran esa potencia en lapsos muy cortos, casi esporadicos segun que frecuencia alcance un maximo. Asi que considerar que tienes que tener una potencia de 3260 W es una locura de HiFi.
> Con una fuente de  1600W es suficiente para romper tus ventanas. En el foro hay uno que fabrico la potencia que mensionas y sus placas las vende en su web.



Muchas gracias zopilote. 

Lei en otro foro un comentario de EJTagle, el creador de la etapa de potencia de audio clase D que quiero armar,  que por ejemplo para una etapa de 400w RMS,  equivalente a 800w pico se necesita una fuente de aproximadamente 800w pico. Lo cual es lógico porque está clase de amplificadores tiene eficiencias muy buenas, por arriba del 90%.

Entonces, creería que una fuente de 1600w pico sería suficiente para alimentar dos placas de audio de 400w RMS para tener salida stereo. 

La topologia que proponen en las fuentes de este tema son half bridge. Si requiero 1600w pico, podré modificar el diseño de la fuente que proponen de 800w y llevarlo a esa potencia ? O debería diseñar una nueva fuente en topologia full bridge? 

Me gustaría saber sus opiniones y comenzar a diseñar aprendiendo más sobre estas maravillosas fuentes. 

Muchas gracias, David.


----------



## orenes

Bueno ya tengo hechos los cálculos y esto es lo que me dan, si no he copiado mal las fórmulas, esto debería estar bien.

Hay dos cálculos de secundarios porque está hecho para cuando viene la tensión de red baja a 183V y la otra a 210V que también valdría para 200V, ¿cuál de estas recomendáis mejor?.

Saludos.


----------



## joorchh13

Orenes el área efectiva va elevada al cuadrado.
Saludos


----------



## orenes

joorchh13 dijo:


> Orenes el área efectiva va elevada al cuadrado.
> Saludos



En la fórmula que he visto en la página no pone nada de Ae^2, he visto que Ae se pone en cm^2 y eso es cómo lo he puesto yo, 234 mm^2 lo he pasado a 2'34 cm^2.

Y con la información que me diste de que la frecuencia había que ponerla a la mitad, hasta el programa da unos resultados parecidos a los que hice yo y la densidad de flujo da casi lo mismo de forma automática 0.145mT, si está mal escrita la fórmula, eso ya no lo se.

Saludos.


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola , os enseño como va mi fuente.

Saludos


----------



## orenes

Te sería más cómodo haber hecho todos los taladros pero va bien la cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## zfrittz6

Si pero como todo es reciclado pues algunos tengo que hacer los agujeros según encuentre las piezas.
Saludos


----------



## zfrittz6

Una duda que tengo haber si alguien me la resuelve, el caso es que he hecho el bobinado secundario con cinta de cobre de 2 cm de ancha y 0,1 mm. de grosor 2 vueltas para 12 V pero ¿cuanto amperios sacaría? 
Decir que necesito unos 15 A ¿servirá o tendré que volver a bobinarlo? 
Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

☑ 20 mm × 0,1 mm = 2 mm² = AWG 14 = 24 A 
¿Temperatura ambiente?
☑ 31 - 40 °C: factor = 0.82 × 24 A = 20 A
☑ 41 - 45 °C: factor = 0.71 × 24 A = 17 A
☒ 45 - 50 °C: factor = 0.58 × 24 A = 14 A
☑ ¿Frecuencia? Máxima: 1,75 MHz (Profundidad pelicular 0,0499 mm en cobre)
☐ 12 V × 15 A = 180 W < ¿Potencia o dimensiones del núcleo?


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola muchas gracias, el núcleo es un ETD49/25/16 creo que podre sacar mas de 1000w.
Saludos


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola de nuevo, ya tengo la fuente funcionando pero con un problema, como no podía ser de otra manera, pues resulta que sin carga regula perfectamente desde 10 a 18 v pero con carga no regula bien desde los 10 v a los 14 v y hace un ruido el trafo y oscila la tensión y desde los 14 v a los 18 sigue regulando bien.

Tengo que decir que por ahora solo tiene una salida asimétrica de 0-12 v.
El transformador es un ETD49/25/16. El primario 14 vueltas  y el secundario con 2 vueltas.
El secundario esta rectificado con un rectificador bridge con diodos schottky de 30A 200v y inductor amarillo blanco de fuente dse pc con 15 espiras el negativo y 15 espiras el positivo y un condensador de 2200uf  36v LSR.
Los zeners del regulador tiene uno de 12v y otro de 3,3v.
Nada se calienta en el circuito.

Haber si alguien tiene alguna idea de que puede ser. 
Saludos


----------



## CHICHARRA

puedo usar un transformador ec39 con el mismo numero de esiras para la compacta


----------



## fen2006

yo creo que puedes pero no con las misma relación de transformación...


----------



## zfrittz6

Hola, resulta que si tomo la tensión de referencia para el regulador, antes del inductor regula perfectamente la fuente, ¿hay alguien que sepa a que puede ser debido?
Saludos


----------



## ragaman

Prueba de carga de la Fuente EE-55 trabajada en colaboración con el amigo Eusebio Pacheco.


----------



## joryds

ragaman dijo:


> Prueba de carga de la Fuente EE-55 trabajada en colaboración con el amigo Eusebio Pacheco.



Que bien Amigo ya esta lista para hacer un asado.


----------



## dokmadue

pcb pretty much I can do some more experiments . thank you.


----------



## leaseba

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> Se que que llevo mucho tiempo desaparecido del foro, lamentablemente mi vida a cambiado mucho, el trabajo y mi familia me ocupa mucho tiempo.
> 
> Hoy les quiero presentar el fruto de muchos años de trabajo, trasnochos, explociones, dinero invertido, quemaduras de dedos  ....Mi fuente conmutada de 3KW RMS.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 134538
> 
> Tengo un agradecimiento especial ya que la primera smps que ensamble fue la del compañero mnicolau y así poco a poco fui aprendiendo, leyendo libros y apoyándome en personas que me brindaron su ayuda en especial a joryds
> 
> Saludos...



Donde estan los esquemas y pdf para hacerla ?


----------



## Yamith253

hola, me encanta tu proyecto... tengo varias preguntas para ti...
quiero hacer esta fuente pero con mas potencia...
1. obvio que los transistores de conmutación y los diodos rectificadores los tengo que poner de mayor capacidad ó colocar en paralelo mas componentes y el rectificador con los filtro de entrada debo colocarlos con mayor amperaje y capacitancia... eso lo tengo claro
2. pero tengo dudas con el transformador principal (pues no soy experto en este tipo de transformadores), es correcto si lo hago de esta manera?  
- colocar mayor cantidad de alambres en paralelo para aumentar la corriente tanto del primario como del secundario
- tengo varios núcleos de ferrita pero mas grandes que el utilizado en este proyecto (hablo del transformador principal), está bien mantener la cantidad de espiras tanto en el primario el secundario y el terciario?
- para aumentar el voltaje en el secundario se que debo aumentar el número de espiras pero, tengo que modificar algo en la tarjeta de control?  el voltaje que quiero alcanzar es de 95 + 95 y la potencia unos 1200 a 1500 vatios.

Gracias

adjunto foto de los transformadores que tengo





ragaman dijo:


> Prueba de carga de la Fuente EE-55 trabajada en colaboración con el amigo Eusebio Pacheco.



regalame el esquema de baCAN

hola, me encanta tu proyecto... tengo varias preguntas para ti...
quiero hacer esta fuente pero con mas potencia...
1. obvio que los transistores de conmutación y los diodos rectificadores los tengo que poner de mayor capacidad ó colocar en paralelo mas componentes y el rectificador con los filtro de entrada debo colocarlos con mayor amperaje y capacitancia... eso lo tengo claro
2. pero tengo dudas con el transformador principal (pues no soy experto en este tipo de transformadores), es correcto si lo hago de esta manera?  
- colocar mayor cantidad de alambres en paralelo para aumentar la corriente tanto del primario como del secundario
- tengo varios núcleos de ferrita pero mas grandes que el utilizado en este proyecto (hablo del transformador principal), está bien mantener la cantidad de espiras tanto en el primario el secundario y el terciario?
- para aumentar el voltaje en el secundario se que debo aumentar el número de espiras pero, tengo que modificar algo en la tarjeta de control?  el voltaje que quiero alcanzar es de 95 + 95 y la potencia unos 1200 a 1500 vatios.

Gracias

adjunto foto de los transformadores que tengo





ragaman dijo:


> Prueba de carga de la Fuente EE-55 trabajada en colaboración con el amigo Eusebio Pacheco.



regalame el esquema de baCAN



mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, les traigo un par de fuentes de alimentación conmutadas, ideales para la alimentación de amplificadores de audio. Presentan la posibilidad de regulación de la tensión de salida secundaria, e incorporan además salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]) para la alimentación de filtros, preamplificadores, etc.
> La utilización de este tipo de fuentes switching evita la necesidad de recurrir a costosos, pesados y voluminosos transformadores corrientes, además de las etapas de rectificado y filtrado correspondientes.
> Toda la información necesaria, esquemas, PCBs, etc se encuentran en sus respectivos archivos. *SMPS Compacta:*
> - Potencia de salida teórica:
> · ~250[W] con núcleo EI33-23-13 (típico en ATX).
> - Frecuencia del controlador: 160[Khz] aprox.
> - Tensión de salida regulable +-24 a +-42[V] aprox.
> - Tensión de salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]).
> - Versión con rectificadores de salida simples y dobles en un mismo encapsulado.
> *EDIT 27/07/2012:* Actualizada la SMPS Compacta versión 3.0.
> - Facilitado el proceso de arranque de la SMPS.
> - Mejoras generales en el PCB.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *SMPS 800W:*
> - Potencia de salida teórica:
> · 800[W] con núcleo EE42/21/15
> · > 1[KW] con núcleo EE42/21/20.
> - Incluye protección contra cortos.
> - Frecuencia del controlador: 210[Khz] aprox.
> - Tensión de salidas secundarias variable (+-24[V] a +-42[V] aprox)
> - Tensión de salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]).
> 
> 
> hola, me encanta tu proyecto... tengo varias preguntas para ti...
> quiero hacer esta fuente pero con mas potencia...
> 1. obvio que los transistores de conmutación y los diodos rectificadores los tengo que poner de mayor capacidad ó colocar en paralelo mas componentes y el rectificador con los filtro de entrada debo colocarlos con mayor amperaje y capacitancia... eso lo tengo claro
> 2. pero tengo dudas con el transformador principal (pues no soy experto en este tipo de transformadores), es correcto si lo hago de esta manera?
> - colocar mayor cantidad de alambres en paralelo para aumentar la corriente tanto del primario como del secundario
> - tengo varios núcleos de ferrita pero mas grandes que el utilizado en este proyecto (hablo del transformador principal), está bien mantener la cantidad de espiras tanto en el primario el secundario y el terciario?
> - para aumentar el voltaje en el secundario se que debo aumentar el número de espiras pero, tengo que modificar algo en la tarjeta de control? el voltaje que quiero alcanzar es de 95 + 95 y la potencia unos 1200 a 1500 vatios.
> 
> Gracias


----------



## Yamith253

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, les traigo un par de fuentes de alimentación conmutadas, ideales para la alimentación de amplificadores de audio. Presentan la posibilidad de regulación de la tensión de salida secundaria, e incorporan además salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]) para la alimentación de filtros, preamplificadores, etc.
> La utilización de este tipo de fuentes switching evita la necesidad de recurrir a costosos, pesados y voluminosos transformadores corrientes, además de las etapas de rectificado y filtrado correspondientes.
> Toda la información necesaria, esquemas, PCBs, etc se encuentran en sus respectivos archivos. *SMPS Compacta:*
> - Potencia de salida teórica:
> · ~250[W] con núcleo EI33-23-13 (típico en ATX).
> - Frecuencia del controlador: 160[Khz] aprox.
> - Tensión de salida regulable +-24 a +-42[V] aprox.
> - Tensión de salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]).
> - Versión con rectificadores de salida simples y dobles en un mismo encapsulado.
> *EDIT 27/07/2012:* Actualizada la SMPS Compacta versión 3.0.
> - Facilitado el proceso de arranque de la SMPS.
> - Mejoras generales en el PCB.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------- *SMPS 800W:*
> - Potencia de salida teórica:
> · 800[W] con núcleo EE42/21/15
> · > 1[KW] con núcleo EE42/21/20.
> - Incluye protección contra cortos.
> - Frecuencia del controlador: 210[Khz] aprox.
> - Tensión de salidas secundarias variable (+-24[V] a +-42[V] aprox)
> - Tensión de salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]).
> 
> 
> hola que tal?
> 
> estoy construyendo este proyecto pero con mas potencia y el nucleo que estoy utilizando es un E55/28/25.... puedo colocar el mismo numero de espiras para este nucleo con respecto al nucleo utilizado en tu proyecto? se que tengo que aumentar la cantidad de alambres en paralelo por lo de la corriente de salida...
> 
> adjunto el datasheet del nucleo


----------



## lucasb

Hola gente les quería hacer una consulta, armé con éxito la versión mas chica de la compacta con EI33, aunque no me gusta el hecho de que no regule la rama negativa, fuera de eso no tuve problemas y anda muy bien, ahora estoy en proceso de armar la versión de 800w, alguien sabe si puedo usar el IR2112 en reemplazo del IR2110? Gracias.


----------



## djnanno

Son compatibles pin a pin, pero el ir2112 entrega menos corriente y es mas lento. Podría llegar a utilizarse pero con frecuencias muuuuuuuucho menores. No lo recomiendo aunque puede que funciones.


----------



## shevchenko

lucasb dijo:


> Hola gente les quería hacer una consulta, armé con éxito la versión mas chica de la compacta con EI33, aunque no me gusta el hecho de que no regule la rama negativa, fuera de eso no tuve problemas y anda muy bien, ahora estoy en proceso de armar la versión de 800w, alguien sabe si puedo usar el IR2112 en reemplazo del IR2110? Gracias.



Más parecido es el ir2113


----------



## Yamith253

se me cayó el nucleo e42 que habia conseguido para el proye4cto de la fuente de 800 watts............. que tonto soyyy



ya que partí el nucleo e42 por pendejo...alguien me podría ayudar calculando el numero de espiras y calibre para un núcleo E55... dejo adjunto el datasheet.... apropósito tengo como diez núcleos de este tipo... los saque de fuentes de cargadores de batería de 100 Amperios





			
				Yamith253 dijo:
			
		

> se me cayó el nucleo e42 que habia conseguido para el proye4cto de la fuente de 800 watts............. que tonto soyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ya que partí el nucleo e42 por pendejo...alguien me podría ayudar calculando el numero de espiras y calibre para un núcleo E55... dejo adjunto el datasheet.... apropósito tengo como diez núcleos de este tipo... los saque de fuentes de cargadores de batería de 100 Amperios



aqui esta el datasheet del nucleo





			
				Yamith253 dijo:
			
		

> se me cayó el nucleo e42 que habia conseguido para el proye4cto de la fuente de 800 watts............. que tonto soyyy
> 
> 
> 
> ya que partí el nucleo e42 por pendejo...alguien me podría ayudar calculando el numero de espiras y calibre para un núcleo E55... dejo adjunto el datasheet.... apropósito tengo como diez núcleos de este tipo... los saque de fuentes de cargadores de batería de 100 Amperios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aqui esta el datasheet del nucleo


aqui foto de algunos componentes, los tengo todos falta el dato del transformador....los componentes los saque todos de fuentes dañadas... todos probados y estan en perfecto estado (las pruebas que hice son con corriente carga alta frecuencia etc e incluso los zener tambien y todos andan bien)


----------



## ragaman

Amigo Yamith253 que voltaje de salida y potencia tienes pensado implementar con el nucleo EE-55 ??


----------



## Yamith253

ragaman dijo:


> Amigo Yamith253 que voltaje de salida y potencia tienes pensado implementar con el nucleo EE-55 ??



Hola gracias por responder.... Tengo pensado sacar 100 + 100 a unos 25 amperios... Tengo entendido que el nucleo e55 que tengo soporta esa potencia y mucho mas


----------



## ragaman

Yamith253 dijo:


> Hola gracias por responder.... Tengo pensado sacar 100 + 100 a unos 25 amperios... Tengo entendido que el nucleo e55 que tengo soporta esa potencia y mucho mas



Hola Yamith253, estarias hablando de una potencia muy elevada, 5KW para tu fuente, creeme que el diseño original de la fuente de Mnicolau no te serviria para manejar esa potencia de ninguna manera, exploratian muchos componentes siquiera al llegar a los 2KW  , deberias empezar a ir considerando escoger componentes adecuados para eso si quieres aprovechar tu nucleo.


----------



## Yamith253

Amigo no se preocupe eso lo tengo muy claro...obvio que los componentes de potencia como los mosfet y diodos rectificadores no me servirian...eso ya lo tengo resuelto...el rectificador de entrada lo tengo de 25 amperios los mosfet que elegí para este proyecto son muy similares a este con la diferencia que los que tengo manejan tensiones de 600 voltios y corrientes de hasta 50 amperios....los rectificadores de salida los tengo en encapaulados de diodos dobles de 500 voltios a 32 amperios hyper rápidos...el impreso lo rediseñé debido al tamaño de los componente y la cantidad de corriente que circulan por algunas pistas....y algunos de los demas componentes siguen siendo los mismos....
Me estoy guiando con otra fuente original que tiene una salida de unos 150 voltios y una corriente de 28 amperios de salida la cual utilizan para cargar diez baterias en serie ademas de la smps que aqui compartieron...creo que con lo que he aprendido de estas fuentes mas experiencias de otros aqui en el foro podré sacar esa potencia y hasta aun mas que eso...aclaro la fuente original del cargador tenia una configuracion medio puente...pienso que no es necesario recurrir a otras configuraciones para llegar a la potencia que quiero...

Gracias a todos


Mas adelante subo las fotos de los avances


----------



## joryds

Yamith253 dijo:


> Amigo no se preocupe eso lo tengo muy claro...obvio que los componentes de potencia como los mosfet y diodos rectificadores no me servirian...eso ya lo tengo resuelto...el rectificador de entrada lo tengo de 25 amperios los mosfet que elegí para este proyecto son muy similares a este con la diferencia que los que tengo manejan tensiones de 600 voltios y corrientes de hasta 50 amperios....los rectificadores de salida los tengo en encapaulados de diodos dobles de 500 voltios a 32 amperios hyper rápidos...el impreso lo rediseñé debido al tamaño de los componente y la cantidad de corriente que circulan por algunas pistas....y algunos de los demas componentes siguen siendo los mismos....
> Me estoy guiando con otra fuente original que tiene una salida de unos 150 voltios y una corriente de 28 amperios de salida la cual utilizan para cargar diez baterias en serie ademas de la smps que aqui compartieron...creo que con lo que he aprendido de estas fuentes mas experiencias de otros aqui en el foro podré sacar esa potencia y hasta aun mas que eso...aclaro la fuente original del cargador tenia una configuracion medio puente...pienso que no es necesario recurrir a otras configuraciones para llegar a la potencia que quiero...
> 
> Gracias a todos
> 
> 
> Mas adelante subo las fotos de los avances



Hola compañero Yamith253, para diseñar una fuente conmutada con esas características debe ser RESONANTE, lo ideal es que uno empiece con smps de baja potencia, pero va depender de la cantidad de mosfet o IGBT que tengas para quemar o explotar.


----------



## Yamith253

joryds dijo:


> Hola compañero Yamith253, para diseñar una fuente conmutada con esas características debe ser RESONANTE, lo ideal es que uno empiece con smps de baja potencia, pero va depender de la cantidad de mosfet o IGBT que tengas para quemar o explotar.



Amigo no se preocupe tengo experiencia en electronica de potencia pero no en fuentes conmutadas en cuanto a eso soy muy precavido y en cuanto a los materiales tengo de sobra y estas pruebas las haré de manera controlada y escalando poco a poco hasta conseguir la potencia necesaria


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos. Hace mucho no participo en el foro, estoy retomado mis proyectos inconclusos y uno de ellos es ésta fuente SMPS. He intentado algunas veces otras fuentes SMPS más sencillas en topología flyback y con bipolares. Acabo de leer toooooodooo el hilo y por el momento tengo dos dudas ya que sería mi primer fuente a MOSFET y para un amplificador de audio. De antemano agradezco la orientación con respecto a mis dudas:

1. Entiendo que el transformador NO debe llevar GAP. Esto lo interpreto como que no habría problema con la forma del núcleo siempre y cuando sea continuo. Entonces, ¿puedo bobinar el transformador principal sobre un toroide capaz de suministrar la potencia calculando su área transversal y comparándola con los núcleos de transformadores usados en el desarrollo de éste post?

2. Tengo a la mano un par de MOSFETs y deseo estar seguro del todo en que pueda usarlos en éste proyecto. La referencia es IPA50R190CE y según lo que interpreto con lo que conozco de electrónica me pueden funcionar sin problemas en vez de los IRF740 (que debería ir a comprarlos). Me baso en que tienen una menor RDS (ON) y soportan más tensión que los propuestos en el esquema. Pero no son todos los parámetros o características en juego a la hora de uso en fuentes conmutadas; por ello prefiero  cualquier tipo de explicación y así aprender cada día más. Dejo los enlaces de las hojas de datos: IPA50R190CE, IRF740.


----------



## djnanno

A parte de tension y RDS los otros parámetros que debees tener en cuenta son: Qg,Cin,Tr,Tf,Trr diodo
En este caso el mosfet que propones es superior en todos ellos. Aunque la hoja de datos utiliza una corriente menor para medir estos datos. Estimo que es casi hasta mejor que el irf740. La unica precaución es que su Rj-c es algo alta debido al encapsulado plástico.
Tiene menor RDS, menores perdidas dinámicas pero su resistencia termica es mayor calculo que disipará menos potencia pero estará a la misma temperatura que el IRF740.


----------



## leojb

Buenas tardes mi nombre es Leonardo. arme esta fuente hace varias años y la use para reemplazar un transformador convencional de un amplificador de elektor 60W hexfet. la fuente a funcionando desde el 2012 sin problemas, pero con un detalle. el amplificador a bajo volumen emite un ruido electromecánico. que al subir el volumen no se escucha. pero es muy molesto. 
Alguien a tenido ese inconveniente, si es asi y a logrado solucionarlo le agredeceria me pueda orientar.
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## FELIBAR12

leojb dijo:


> Buenas tardes mi nombre es Leonardo. arme esta fuente hace varias años y la use para reemplazar un transformador convencional de un amplificador de elektor 60W hexfet. la fuente a funcionando desde el 2012 sin problemas, pero con un detalle. el amplificador a bajo volumen emite un ruido electromecánico. que al subir el volumen no se escucha. pero es muy molesto.
> Alguien a tenido ese inconveniente, si es asi y a logrado solucionarlo le agredeceria me pueda orientar.
> desde ya muchas gracias.



Revisa que los voltajes de la fuente sean simétricos,a veces cuando una rama esta desbalanceada provoca esos molestos sonidos. Tambien revisa el blindaje de los cables de entrada del amplificador. Tambien revisa los capacitores de la fuente...si estan en mal estado producen esos ruidos


----------



## leojb

Buenas noches Felibar, gracias por tu respuesta, la fuente tiene 35 volt exactos por rama, y para descartar los cables de señal de audio los desconecte y cortocircuite las entradas y el ruido persiste, por el estado de los capacitores no creo que se encuentren mal ya que la fuente la arme con elementos comprados para ese proyecto y este defecto se manifestó desde el principio


----------



## leojb

Buenas noches 
comparando el ruido que emite el amplificador con esta fuente, es un sonido que se parece muco al sonido de una onda cuadrada de unos 14 hz escuchada desde un generador de funciones.
no logro eliminar el ruido por lo cual volveré a instalar el transformador convencional al amplificador.


----------



## Cdma System

Pusiste  algun filtro en los cables que salen de la fuente y van al amplificador?


----------



## leojb

Buenas noches experimentador si puse unos filtros de emi quew son unos cilindros de un material similar al ferrite
Saludos
Leonardo


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos... acabo de conseguir dos transformadores, en su aspecto físico son idénticos. Quiero emplear alguno de ellos (el que no se rompa al desarmar  ) para la fuente versión 3.0 con bipolares. Su uso será en alguna de estas dos opciones:



1. Amplificador estéreo con dos LM4780 en modo bridged (cada uno por separado) y obtener una salida de aproximadamente 120W por canal. Potencia total 240W.

2. Amplificador estéreo con cuatro LM3886 en modo bridged (de a dos) y obtener salidas similares al anterior. Ya que prácticamente un LM4780 consta de dos LM3886 internamente.

Ambos transformadores son de fuentes ATX. ¿Uno de ellos me podría entregar la potencia deseada ≈240W? 

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## blanko001

He logrado desarmar ambos transformadores sin romperlos. La sección central del núcleo de ambos es circular. Hay algo de diferencia (mínima) en el diámetro. El núcleo con mayor sección tiene un diámetro aproximado de 1.12cm. Es decir, un área de 0.985cm². ¿por cuanto estaría rondando la potencia que puedo sacar de ese núcleo?


----------



## blanko001

....mmmm bueno. Intentaré con la fuente de 800W. De la cual tampoco tengo el núcleo y no lo pude conseguir (EE42/21/15 área efectiva 178mm²). Pero tengo un toroide con un área efectiva de 199mm². No encontré el Bmax en la hoja de datos para calcular las espiras. Y no se si ese material funcione a 210KHz. Necesito que por favor "me pasen un cable" para hacer la fuente con núcleo toroidal. Adjuntaré las hojas de datos del toroide. 

En la foto es el de color negro. El verde será para la bobina en contra-fase de salida.



Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## djnanno

La fuente funciona a 100Khz, el controlador trabaja a 200kHz. Por lo tanto las cuentas sacalas para 100Khz. Fijate que en la hoja de datos te dice que a 100Khz y 100mT tiene unas perdidas de 1W/Cm3. Saca las cuentas y verás que puede trabajar tranquilamente a 100Khz y 100mT. Yo te diria que saques las cuentas con 100~150mT = 1000~1500G.


----------



## blanko001

djnanno dijo:


> La fuente funciona a 100Khz, el controlador trabaja a 200kHz. Por lo tanto las cuentas sacalas para 100Khz. Fijate que en la hoja de datos te dice que a 100Khz y 100mT tiene unas perdidas de 1W/Cm3. Saca las cuentas y verás que puede trabajar tranquilamente a 100Khz y 100mT. Yo te diria que saques las cuentas con 100~150mT = 1000~1500G.



Hola djnanno, muchas gracias por su respuesta. A ver si estoy en lo correcto:

El oscilador del SG3525 lo "seteo" así: 

Fo=1/(CT*(0.7*RT+3*Rd)); según los valores dados por mariano en su circuito quedaría:

Fo=1/[(1*10^-9F)*(0.7*6800Ω+3*10Ω)]=208768Hz≈210000Hz [210KHz]

*¿Según parece entonces la frecuencia que llega al transformador es la mitad?¿unos 105KHz?*

De ser afirmativa la respuesta a la pregunta anterior entonces calculo el número de espiras del primario *teniendo en cuenta que la tensión de red de mi ciudad es 127V*. 

Tensión máxima de red AC: 127V+10%=139.7V
Tensión máxima de red DC: 139.7*√2≈198V
Frecuencia: 105000Hz
Área efectiva del núcleo=1.99cm²

Estimativo para 1000G:

Npri=(198V)/(4*10^-8*1000G*105000Hz*1.99cm²)=23.68≈24 Espiras

Estimativo para 1500G:

Npri=(198V)/(4*10^-8*1500G*105000Hz*1.99cm²)=15.79≈16 Espiras

*¿Para la tensión máxima de la red DC utilizo los 198V sin dividirlos en dos, ya que el interruptor del divisor en mi caso debería ir cerrado por la tensión de la red?*

*¿Si utilizo el transformador toroidal también debo hacer medio devanado primario y sobre el secundario enrollar el otro medio primario?* Esta duda me surge al ver que todas las espiras del primario caben en el núcleo sin sobreponerse unas a otras.

Muchas gracias a todos de antemano.

PD: Acabo de leer en la página del fabricante del núcleo que cita que dicho material (Kool Mu) tiene un relativamente alto nivel de saturación; unos 10500G. ¿Que hago con  tantos Gauss?


----------



## shevchenko

Blanko, podes armar con los 2 trafos 1 sólo, 
Apareandolos de costado, ósea uno al costado de otro dejando las 2 E de un lado así podes insertar el carretel y las 2 I juntas como tapa...
O bien descartar las dos I
Y usando las dos E como si fuese un transformador EE 
Tengo en cuenta el tamaño de las ventanas/espacio .

Saludos!


----------



## blanko001

shevchenko dijo:


> Blanko, podes armar con los 2 trafos 1 sólo,
> Apareandolos de costado, ósea uno al costado de otro dejando las 2 E de un lado así podes insertar el carretel y las 2 I juntas como tapa...
> O bien descartar las dos I
> Y usando las dos E como si fuese un transformador EE
> Tengo en cuenta el tamaño de las ventanas/espacio .
> 
> Saludos!



Hola shevchenko. En algún momento pensé en utilizarlos uno sobre el otro de costado para aumentar el área efectiva; pero quedó descartado porque la sección central de ambos es circular. Por otro lado, ambos son además EE, la ventana efectiva no se puede aumentar, y solo aumentaría el número de espiras que pueda utilizar mas no la potencia. Gracias por la observación, de haber sido núcleos EE o EI, no EER los habría apareado como sugieres. Quedan para la versión de menor potencia con bipolares.

Por otro lado... ¿alguien que me oriente con lo de mis cálculos? ¿Fueron correctas mis suposiciones?


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos!
Tengo nueva noticia: Logré conseguir un transformador de un TV de tubo. El núcleo es del tamaño EE42/21/20. Trae GAP central (unos 2mm), o traía mejor dicho, porque lo lijé hasta que las dos mitades se sobreponen completamente.





Leí en el tema que algunos realizaron la fuente de 800W con éste tipo de núcleo y su respectiva modificación a lija  Además se pensó en disminuir la frecuencia del oscilador debido a que estos núcleos fueron diseñados para frecuencias mas bajas. Entonces... tengo unas dudas:

¿Realmente es necesario disminuir la frecuencia del oscilador (210KHz) teniendo en cuenta que la frecuencia sobre el transformador es de 105KHz?

En el caso de reducir la frecuencia sustituyendo la RC de 6.8K por 10K obtengo una frecuencia de 142KHz, es decir 71KHz sobre el transformador. A parte de necesitar recalcular el número de espiras de los bobinados ¿Qué otros factores debería tener en cuenta? Por ejemplo: perdida de potencia... etc.

Muchas gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## detonador666

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> Tengo nueva noticia: Logré conseguir un transformador de un TV de tubo. El núcleo es del tamaño EE42/21/20. Trae GAP central (unos 2mm), o traía mejor dicho, porque lo lijé hasta que las dos mitades se sobreponen completamente.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 146737
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 146738
> 
> Leí en el tema que algunos realizaron la fuente de 800W con éste tipo de núcleo y su respectiva modificación a lija  Además se pensó en disminuir la frecuencia del oscilador debido a que estos núcleos fueron diseñados para frecuencias mas bajas. Entonces... tengo unas dudas:
> 
> ¿Realmente es necesario disminuir la frecuencia del oscilador (210KHz) teniendo en cuenta que la frecuencia sobre el transformador es de 105KHz?
> 
> En el caso de reducir la frecuencia sustituyendo la RC de 6.8K por 10K obtengo una frecuencia de 142KHz, es decir 71KHz sobre el transformador. A parte de necesitar recalcular el número de espiras de los bobinados ¿Qué otros factores debería tener en cuenta? Por ejemplo: perdida de potencia... etc.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos de antemano.


saludos a todos los foristas, si quieren en realidad buen voltaje en salida con una fuente tipo half bridge con sg3525 y driver ir2112 ojo ir2112 es de mayor frecuencia el sg3525 puede oscilar hasta 250 Khz creo es suficiente para una fuente de 1200 watts con ETD 49 en epcos; lo siguiente es importante soft star y no de ciclo cerrado utilizando opto acopladores tiene que ser de lazo abierto, con un buen filtrado en la entrada yo recomiendo unos 2000 uf a 350 voltios DC un puente rectificador de Glass pasivado de 12 amperios (no levantan temperatura) 2 x2 mosfets IRFP460 o si los tienen H5N3011P para la etapa half bridge un tercer inductor o Clamp con el segundo par de mosfets (asegurar la potencia máxima) en la salida mbr2590 x 4 filtrado a baja impedancia toroidal de polvo de hierro en salida desfasado con respecto al voltaje negativo y positivo, 1000 uf a 100 vdc x 8; la construccion del trafo principal 12 espiras de 12 hilos AWG 24, bobinado secundario completo bifilar 15 + 15 todo junto 10 hilos 22 AWG, blindar y la segunda parte del primario 12 espiras de 12 hilos 22 AWG, el terciario o protec de 7 espiras solas del 22 AWG, tiene que tener soft star de lo contrario se truenan los mosfets y para la etapa de audio poder clase D con ir2110 o irs2092 no usar mosfets pequeños o dobles; usen H5N2008P de Renesas son mejores y el audio se escucha a mayor calidad. detalles de mi fuente dentro de unos días.
saludos.


----------



## djnanno

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola djnanno, muchas gracias por su respuesta. A ver si estoy en lo correcto:
> 
> El oscilador del SG3525 lo "seteo" así:
> 
> Fo=1/(CT*(0.7*RT+3*Rd)); según los valores dados por mariano en su circuito quedaría:
> 
> Fo=1/[(1*10^-9F)*(0.7*6800Ω+3*10Ω)]=208768Hz≈210000Hz [210KHz]
> 
> *¿Según parece entonces la frecuencia que llega al transformador es la mitad?¿unos 105KHz?*
> 
> De ser afirmativa la respuesta a la pregunta anterior entonces calculo el número de espiras del primario *teniendo en cuenta que la tensión de red de mi ciudad es 127V*.
> 
> Tensión máxima de red AC: 127V+10%=139.7V
> Tensión máxima de red DC: 139.7*√2≈198V
> Frecuencia: 105000Hz
> Área efectiva del núcleo=1.99cm²
> 
> Estimativo para 1000G:
> 
> Npri=(198V)/(4*10^-8*1000G*105000Hz*1.99cm²)=23.68≈24 Espiras
> 
> Estimativo para 1500G:
> 
> Npri=(198V)/(4*10^-8*1500G*105000Hz*1.99cm²)=15.79≈16 Espiras
> 
> *¿Para la tensión máxima de la red DC utilizo los 198V sin dividirlos en dos, ya que el interruptor del divisor en mi caso debería ir cerrado por la tensión de la red?*
> 
> *¿Si utilizo el transformador toroidal también debo hacer medio devanado primario y sobre el secundario enrollar el otro medio primario?* Esta duda me surge al ver que todas las espiras del primario caben en el núcleo sin sobreponerse unas a otras.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos de antemano.
> 
> PD: Acabo de leer en la página del fabricante del núcleo que cita que dicho material (Kool Mu) tiene un relativamente alto nivel de saturación; unos 10500G. ¿Que hago con  tantos Gauss?




Si, la frecuencia al trafo es la mitad.

Si, de nuevo, no dividas por dos la tension. Aunque yo no le agregaria ese 10% ya que con el puente ese se produce un rizado grande y también tendrás caidas de tension en el capacitor que va en el primario (un 10% a plena carga) y unos 2,5 volt en los diodos. diría que una posible subida de tensión se compensa con las pérdidas.

Me parece demasiado nivel de saturación. Ese núcleo me parece tendrá muchas perdidas, generalmente un Bmax elevado conlleva unas corriente de pérdida que calientan el nucleo. (solo me parece).

Yo lo usaría a 1500G y si estas sobrado de potencia del nucleo bajaría un poco Fosc a 160KHz (hay un dato que generalmente figura en el datasheet que son las perdidas respecto a frecuencia e induccion, revisalo para que a esa frecuencia no tenga muchas perdidas)
Pero ala frecuencia y alto B darán muchas perdidas.

De nuevo si, aunque sea toroidal debes respetar eso para mejorar el acoplamiento. de hecho, en la bibliografía recomiendan distintas maneras de bobinar para pelear contra las capacidades parásitas, que son en definitiva las que calientan los transistores.

Pd: He visto que los Tv trabajan a 40~ 60 Khz, si el tamaño es gigante usa 50Khz o por ahi, pero es cuestion de probar...

No cambies CT, RT y RD al azar. El datasheet posee graficos para mantener la relación entre ellos.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos.

djnanno muchas gracias por su ayuda. 

He realizado nuevos cálculos para utilizar el núcleo de TV de tamaño EE42/21/20 con área efectiva de 2.34cm². Revisé la hoja de datos del SG3525 y escogí componentes entre los parámetros de funcionamiento del integrado quedando así:

-Ct: 1nF
-Rt: 15KΩ
-RD: 33Ω

Fo=1/[(1*10^-9F)*(0.7*15000Ω+3*33Ω)]≈*94348Hz*

Por otro lado decidí tomar como voltaje de red 120V y dejando el 10% extra. (quité 7V de la red)  Entonces:

-Tensión máxima de red AC: 120V+10%=132V
-Tensión máxima de red DC: 132*√2≈187V
-Tensión mínima de red AC: 120V-10%=108V
-Tensión mínima de red DC: 108*√2≈153V
-Frecuencia: (Fo/2)=94348/2=47174Hz
-Área efectiva del núcleo: 2.34cm²
-Bmax: 1500G

Npri=(187V)/(4*10^-8*1500G*47174Hz*2.34cm²)≈28.23≈28 Espiras (14+14)

Ahora; teniendo en cuenta que tengo diodos VS-30ETH06-N3 con un voltaje de operación de 1.34V y que requiero una salida de hasta 47VDC por rama (±47VDC). Entonces:

Nsec=[1.1*(47V+1.34V)*28]/(153V*0.95)≈10.24≈11 Espiras por rama (11+11)

¿Hay algo que se me escape en los cálculos?

Y una duda extra... ¿se podría utilizar un puente CBR35F-040P (que tengo a la mano) que dice ser "Fast Recovery", con un trr de 200ns para rectificar la etapa de salida a 105Khz propuestos?

Muchas gracias a todos. Saludos!


----------



## djnanno

Poder se puede, pero debería tener la mitad. No te lo recomiendo, siempre cuando mires la caida de tensión en los diodos, revisa en el caso de carga máxima de tu diseño. Por ejemplo si sacaras 500W con 50V => I=10A, con 10A tengo 1.3V en el mur 3060. y esta caida de tensión se multiplica por dos ya que siempre en un recificador de puente conducen dos diodos.

Resulta entonces 2.6V de caida


----------



## Mushito

Buenas tardes:
Ya terminé de montar con los PCB y con mucho cuidado.
Pero no arranca, 
Existe DC 311V, los transistores entibian (37°C aprox.) pero no se como dar con la causa de que no arranque y empiece a funsionar.


----------



## broke1790

Hola amigos, me servira un nucleo EE 55/28/21 material pc40, es de importacion china, se muy bien que el material pc40 ya es obsoleto y el nuevo es el pc47 de la compañia tdk, por hay lei que el material de epcos, el n87 es mucho mejor que sus antecesores. Cual de los dos seria el apropiado para la fuente de 800 w se muy bien que hay que rediseñar la placa de nuevo para que entren esos moustros. Por cierto el EE 55 chino tiene el carrete con sus pines y el de epcos nadas me venden el puro carrete pelon y ademas hay que pedirlo a gringolandia.

Saludos


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos. Traigo actualización...

Hoy he probado mi versión de fuente de 800W (mi versión de PCB). Decidí usar diodos dobles de 30A (dos de 15A por encapsulado) pero aún no han llegado. Todo va bien, excepto que recalientan mucho las resistencias de 2.7KΩ de carga a la salida (las tengo a 1W). Las reemplazaré por 2W y entre 3.3KΩ y 4.7KΩ (olvidé re-calcularlas para mi tensión deseada). La fuente funciona muy bien, la probé sin carga por ahora, hasta que lleguen los diodos definitivos. Para la prueba utilicé diodos de fuentes de PC F16C20C de 16A y 200V (dos de 8A por encapsulado). 

Noté un pequeño ruido al prender y al apagar la fuente. Quizás por el cambio de frecuencia debido al uso del núcleo de un viejo TV. Sin más novedad dejo un par de imágenes.

En ésta imagen apagada con lampara en serie y en un protoboard para probar valores de diodos Zener.


Aquí ya funcionando con lampara en serie y regulando a la salida -50V (medidos de la salida de rama negativa).


Ahora falta esperar que lleguen los diodos definitivos para montar el disipador y probar con carga esperando resultados positivos. De paso agradezco a mariano por estos aportes y a todos por su ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## blanko001

Algo no cuadra... 

Bueno, primero hola a todos. La fuente sigue funcionando "sin problemas". Hoy la probé con algo de carga, el amplificador rotel también publicado por mnicolau (mariano) aquí pero en _mi versión_ estéreo del PCB. Si bien son solo 40W por canal quería agregarle carga y mirar su comportamiento. La prueba fue exitosa, nada de ruidos, subí todo el volumen y ni entibian los diodos ni los mosfets. El transformador apenas se siente algo tibio. Lo que no me cuadra es que cuando fui a utilizar la salida auxiliar de 15VDC para conectar un 7812 y un ventilador para el disipador del amplificador, éste apenas se movia sin fuerza. Desconecté el ventilador y medí las salidas auxiliares y no entrega los 15VDC  (mide entre 7.5VDC y 8.5VDC). Por tanto me nació la duda que estaban mal los cálculos para los terciarios que fueron así:

Estimé unos 17V para que los reguladores trabajaran con su tensión de referencia.

Nterciario=[1.1*(17V+1.4V)*28]/(153V*0.95)=3.89≈*4 Espiras*

Pensé que había calculado mal ya que esta parte no tiene rectificación onda completa, solo lleva un diodo y pienso que solo entregaría la mitad de DC  *¿Es correcta mi apreciación?* 

Con esa especulación soldé un par de cables a la salida auxiliar del transformador en AC y en un protoboard monté un puente de diodos con UF4007 y un par de electrolíticos... medí DC y obtenía algo más de los 17VDC. Cuando conectaba algo de carga la tensión caía demasiado, con LM7812 + ventilador caía a 8.5VDC (medidos a la salida del LM7812). En este punto se me vino a la mente que quizás también el grosor del alambre para el bobinado auxiliar no era de 0.5mm sino menor. Por ende, además sospecho que los integrados están siendo alimentados solo por el transistor y el Zener.

Necesito que me orienten al respecto, si son ciertas mis especulaciones... 

Saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## guarda2307

Hola blanko001 tengo una pregunta tengo un transformador que saque de una ups de 3000 watios cuando fui a desarmarlo se me partio en dos pedasos sera que habra un problema para armar la fuente de 800w.


----------



## blanko001

guarda2307 dijo:


> Hola blanko001 tengo una pregunta tengo un transformador que saque de una ups de 3000 watios cuando fui a desarmarlo se me partio en dos pedasos sera que habra un problema para armar la fuente de 800w.



Hola, A muchos les ha ocurrido algo similar, por ahí en el hilo vi alguno que otro comentario al respecto. Creo que algunos lo han pegado y funciona, pero también observé que hacen la aseveración de que debe quedar bien pegado para evitar ruidos extraños.

Saludos!


----------



## guarda2307

Ok . gracias , cambiandole los mosfet de mas potencia puedo sacarle el maximo provecho al transformador mas 1kw tengo dos parejas irfp264.


----------



## blanko001

Yo creo que sí. Utilizando mosfets que puedan manejar mayor corriente, aumentando el número de alambres en paralelo de los devanados y utilizando unos buenos diodos de mayor corriente puede superar el KW. Eso sí, teniendo la certeza de usar un núcleo sin GAP y que sea útil a las frecuencias que usaremos. Saludos.


----------



## guarda2307

Gracias blanko . este transformador tenia varios alambres en pararelo como unos 8 en el primario por rama y en la rama del secundario no tenia alambres . para mi sorpresa tenia laminas en rolladas como si fueran alambres tebia varias vueltas y las dos ramas en paralelo.
 Gracias . saludos


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, al fin pude probar la fuente con los diodos definitivos y con un amplificador de buena potencia. Cuando subo el volumen del amplificador se escucha un chasquido en el transformador dependiendo de la intensidad o consumo del amplificador en el instante. Es decir... cuando los sonidos son fuertes hace el chasquido al compás de la música  

¿Qué podría causar el chasquido? 

PD: Recordar que disminuí la frecuencia des oscilador para el uso del núcleo de TV. 

Saludos!


----------



## gerardo27

Hola tengo una fuente de impresora ace rato tirada hoy la probe y los voltajes tienen mucha variacion tiene un Uc3844 que controla los mosfet lm324 otro lm 358 creo . Con este trafo que potencia le podria sacar subo las fotos para ver que se podria hacer con todo esto


----------



## guarda2307

Hola a todos tengo una duda para utilizar los irfp264 eb esta fuente de 800w debido a que este mosfet soporta hasta 250 voltios sera que lo puedo utilizar . agradesco su respuesta.


----------



## djnanno

Definitivamente NO! Minimamente deben soportar Vin, es decir 311V.


----------



## guarda2307

Gracias djnanno. Eso crei .gracias por despejarme de la duda


----------



## djnanno

Te recomiendo los IRF740 que son re baratos y hasta 500W se comportan muy bien.


----------



## guarda2307

Gracias.creo que voy a utilizar los de una fuente smps de 600 w


----------



## guarda2307

Hola a todos quiero compartir mi fuente smps de 800w . prendio enseguida tuve un poco incovenniente pero fue con los reguladores que alimenta los ic . pero yavtodo solucionado. Gracias a mnicolau por su gran aporte. Les dejo unas fotos


----------



## ext0001

Que voltaje le sacas?  Muy bonita buen trabajo


----------



## guarda2307

Gracias hasta el momento +-55v  por los filtros que son de 63v. No hecho pruebas solo alcanse prenderlo hoy y me toco salir mañana hago pruebas del funcionamiemto.


----------



## gerardo27

Hola arme la smps compacta con la lampara serie todo bien 25.6v rama + y -28.4v en terciario midiendo en entrada de reguladores tengo +14v y -26.9v cuando regulo el preset alos 26v de la rama positiva  y 30 v rama negativa de potencia me empieza a prender la serie y se cae el voltaje y si la pongo directa a 220v  anda unos segundos y se queman los 13007 puede ser algun problema en el trafo anterior mente lo arme de nuevo y cuando ponia el preset al maximo prendia la serie y se calentaba un diodo de salida


----------



## djnanno

gerardo27 dijo:


> Hola arme la smps compacta con la lampara serie todo bien 25.6v rama + y -28.4v en terciario midiendo en entrada de reguladores tengo +14v y -26.9v cuando regulo el preset alos 26v de la rama positiva  y 30 v rama negativa de potencia me empieza a prender la serie y se cae el voltaje y si la pongo directa a 220v  anda unos segundos y se queman los 13007 puede ser algun problema en el trafo anterior mente lo arme de nuevo y cuando ponia el preset al maximo prendia la serie y se calentaba un diodo de salida



Me parece que veo una cosa rara hecha con las patas de los diodos de salida. Quizas veo mal, pero estan trenzadas?

Suponiendo que lo esté mirando mal, yo diría que es el trafo. Si lo bobinaste según el instructivo no pueden quedarte tan desbalanceadas las tensiones de terciario y secundario.


----------



## Emis

Hola a todos, primera vez que escribo (vergüenza...  ) Les cuento arme la compacta V3.0, de a poco consiguiendo los materiales desarmando núcleos y leyendo una y otra vez todos sus comentarios.

Llegó el momento del encendido...previo protocolo de control... todo perfecto a la vista, +-29v. Muevo el preset de 100k y empiezan los ruidos tic tic tic, baja y sube la tensión, no podía pasar los +-38v,  reviso el preset y demás componentes asociados y parecía estar todo bien solo que la tensión de entrada tl494 era de 8.5V, la tensión antes del regulador 7815, 20 y pico de volts, vuelta a revisar todo de nuevo a ver donde estaba la falla.
Coloqué 2 vueltas mas al  terciario con esperanza de solucionarlo y nada, cambie el tl494 por el db494 y otro 494 y nada no podía subir de 8.5v, cambie ct y rt y nada, revisando revisando.. 
Una basurita de estaño unía vcc del tl494 con los pines 13 14 y 15, luego de retirar dicha basurita arranco a toda maquina, pude regular desde +-20v a +-40v sin fallas, pruebo un ampli con stk4182 y todo perfecto no se cae el voltaje, no se escucha ruido raro ni nada, la temperatura de los 13007 va en aumento con el tiempo, los reguladores se pasan un poco de calor y los rectificadores siempre fríos, luego de hacer pruebas se me va la punta del tester y hago un corto a la salida.. pafff reventó el fusible y se llevo el par de 13007, cambie los 3 componentes y salió andando nuevamente. 
Decidí cambiar el preset y le puse un pote de 500K levantó sin problemas +-50v, ahí comenzó a calentar por demás los reguladores el filtro de salida, los capacitores y los 13007.
El núcleo se me partió cuando lo estaba cerrando y lo pegue con la gotita todavía funciona. 
Muchas gracias a todos por compartir sus experiencias, gran aporte mariano gracias


----------



## NEO101

Gracias por compartirnos tu experiencia, y felicitaciones por el proyecto realizado!


----------



## juancho009

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola Eduardo, está perfecta la observación de los diodos, el problema que tuve a la hora de comprarlos es que sólo conseguía hasta 3A y luego saltaban a los 840 y para arriba, así que coloqué por las dudas zócalos para TO220 total se pueden acomodar ahí también diodos más chicos... Lo voy a aclarar en la lista de componentes. Gracias por el dato, no conocía esos modelos.
> Respecto al blindaje, tuve toda la intención de hacerlo, de hecho quedó el pad para conectarlo, pero se me complicó físicamente agregarlo en mi nucleo...
> 
> Saludos, un abrazo



hola como estan, he venido buscando articulos donde hablen de fuentes conmutadas y me tope con este, es una gran labor la que haz hecho compartiendo tanto material gg, soy algo novato en esto de la electronica pero me defiendo 

tengo una pregunta acerca de los rectificadores, en el datasheet del mur8xx dice que puede rectificar una corriente maxima equivalente al doble de su capacidad normal (para onda cuadrada, o almenos eso alcanzo a entender xdx) pero en las otras referencias que dio Eduardo no veo donde dice que puede conducir 10 amperios o todos los diodos ultrarapidos pueden rectificar hasta el doble de su capacidad?

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta mnicolau

saludos


----------



## Juan Franco

Buen Dia gente del foro, necesito preguntarles si alguno tiene un esquema para una fuente full-bridge?, o si hay en el foro algun tema sobre fuentes smps full-bridge?, necesito armar una, muchas gracias.


----------



## djnanno

juancho009 dijo:


> hola como estan, he venido buscando articulos donde hablen de fuentes conmutadas y me tope con este, es una gran labor la que haz hecho compartiendo tanto material gg, soy algo novato en esto de la electronica pero me defiendo
> 
> tengo una pregunta acerca de los rectificadores, en el datasheet del mur8xx dice que puede rectificar una corriente maxima equivalente al doble de su capacidad normal (para onda cuadrada, o almenos eso alcanzo a entender xdx) pero en las otras referencias que dio Eduardo no veo donde dice que puede conducir 10 amperios o todos los diodos ultrarapidos pueden rectificar hasta el doble de su capacidad?
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta mnicolau
> 
> saludos



El tema no es tan sencillo, algunos pueden conducir hasta 10 veces su corriente maxima. Son dos factores, uno la potencia que disipará y el limite de ruptura. Asi a groso modo los mur 820 o 840 no los usaría para mas de 8A continuos.


----------



## djnanno

Juan Franco dijo:


> Buen Dia gente del foro, necesito preguntarles si alguno tiene un esquema para una fuente full-bridge?, o si hay en el foro algun tema sobre fuentes smps full-bridge?, necesito armar una, muchas gracias.



Hola juan, necesitas full bridge por algún motivo en especial? A menos que desees potencia extrema no se que tanto se justifique. Partiendo de la SMPS de 800W podemos realizar lso cambios a full bridge, no son tantos. Pero yo prefiero quedarme en half y subir la potencia recalculando.. Saludos


----------



## Juan Franco

Hoja djnanno, muchas gracias por responder, si yo tengo armadas varias fuentes half-bridge, todas siempre funcionaron y funcionan, y subi videos de los mismos juntos con los ucd armados, el tema es que necesito por un lado para un cabezal de led, que trae una fuente smps full bridge, que se quemo y son algunos componentes muy chicos y se borraron los valores, consume mucho el cabezal y con un trafo pesado baja el voltaje del mismo cuando encienden los led o debe ser muy grande el trafo. Y por otro lado para el amplificador full bridge que tengo armado y este tambien necesita buena potencia. Busque por la web pero no encuentro un esquema terminado, si vi los circuitos pero no tengo pcb., si alguien puede dar una mano con este tema, y seria uno nuevo en el foro por lo que no encontre otro. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## djnanno

Puedo ayudarte, pero no diseñartelo. ando con poco tiempo... No es tanta ciencia, pero hay que tener muchos recaudos ya que la probabilidad de conducción cruzada, explosión, electrocución y demas son dobles.

Necesitas reparar o construir una nueva? Son cosas muy distintas.


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola





Juan Franco dijo:


> Hoja djnanno, muchas gracias por responder, si yo tengo armadas varias fuentes half-bridge, todas siempre funcionaron y funcionan, y subi videos de los mismos juntos con los ucd armados, el tema es que necesito por un lado para un cabezal de led, que trae una fuente smps full bridge, que se quemo y son algunos componentes muy chicos y se borraron los valores, consume mucho el cabezal y con un trafo pesado baja el voltaje del mismo cuando encienden los led o debe ser muy grande el trafo. Y por otro lado para el amplificador full bridge que tengo armado y este tambien necesita buena potencia. Busque por la web pero no encuentro un esquema terminado, si vi los circuitos pero no tengo pcb., si alguien puede dar una mano con este tema, y seria uno nuevo en el foro por lo que no encontre otro. desde ya muchas gracias.


 La fuente que nesesitas ., ¿¿¿ es para el led o para otra parte del cabezal ????​


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola , la fuente debera tener 2 voltajes, uno para la parte de motores y otra para led son de 24 y 38 volts. tiene mucho consumo. 
Ademas quiero armar la fuente full bridge para mi amplificador clase D full bridge que mueve 2 parlantes de 18", muchas gracias


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola 





Juan Franco dijo:


> Hola , la fuente debera tener 2 voltajes, uno para la parte de motores y otra para led son de 24 y 38 volts. tiene mucho consumo.
> Ademas quiero armar la fuente full bridge para mi amplificador clase D full bridge que mueve 2 parlantes de 18", muchas gracias


 !!!! NOOOOOPPPSSSS ¡¡¡¡¡¡ las fuentes son separadas ., la proteccion termica trabaja en la del led  ¡¡¡¡¡ ., y mostra el led del equipo​ Si la fuente oriiginal se quemo .,  no creo que sea  es 24V ., por eso foto detallada del led .,  y caracteristicas del mismo​


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, aclaración, la fuente original tiene 2 voltajes, uno para el display y motores de 24 volts, y otro para los leds de 38 volts, apenas tenga fotos del cabezal y la fuente original, las subo, la fuente original lleva 4 mosfets. 
Igualmente quiero armar una fuente full-bridge, ademas para aprender del tema, para mi ucd clase D full-bridge. Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola 





Juan  Los +24v . dijo:


> Hola, aclaración, la fuente original tiene 2 voltajes, uno para el display y motores de 24 volts, y otro para los leds de 38 volts, apenas tenga fotos del cabezal y la fuente original, las subo, la fuente original lleva 4 mosfets.
> Igualmente quiero armar una fuente full-bridge, ademas para aprender del tema, para mi ucd clase D full-bridge. Saludos


 Ok ., pero en la mayoria de esos equipos .,  la fuentes del led .,  es independiente​ La logica de control trabaja con +5v (TTL) ., digamos que : display .,  microcontrolador ., sensores de pocicion ., logica de comando de driver ETC​ Los +24v son para la potencia de los motores nada mas (algunos trabajan con +42v)​ Ahora se puede separar las fuentes ., no nesesariamente tiene que ser asi​ Yo te puedo guiar ., con los cabezales ., pero con el UCD ., !!! no me meto ¡¡¡¡ jajajajjajajajaaja​ Los chicos aca ., la tienen re-clara​


----------



## Juan Franco

Si sr. Gracias, lo de los ucd me arreglo, tengo armados ucd full-bridge, el tema que me falta la fuente full-bridge es la que quiero armar y aprender,  necesitaria para los 38 volt. nada mas y el otro seria una fuente aparte entonces para los 24 volt.


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola





Juan Franco dijo:


> Si sr. Gracias, lo de los ucd me arreglo, tengo armados ucd full-bridge, el tema que me falta la fuente full-bridge es la que quiero armar y aprender,  necesitaria para los 38 volt. nada mas y el otro seria una fuente aparte entonces para los 24 volt.


Poneme el led que tiene y buscamos la caracteristica y alli vemos., haceme caso​ Y porfi ., pone una foto del que vos tenes ., no una de internet (tomate un poquito de trabajo)  ., son parecidos !!! pero no iguales ¡¡¡​


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, adjunto fotos del cabezal, detras del cooler va la fuente que se ve en la foto, aclaro que la idea es ademas aprender a armar la full-bridge, gracias a Micolau aprendimos mucho sobre este tema de la half-bridge. Agradeceria si alquien puede explicar como armar la full-bridge.


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola 





Juan Franco dijo:


> Hola, adjunto fotos del cabezal, detras del cooler va la fuente que se ve en la foto, aclaro que la idea es ademas aprender a armar la full-bridge, gracias a Micolau aprendimos mucho sobre este tema de la half-bridge. Agradeceria si alquien puede explicar como armar la full-bridge.


 Bueno , cuando dijiste cabezal .,  siempre ( no se porque ) ., me imagino el otro modelo ., que lleva como 10 motores en la cabeza​ En ese ., la fuente para los motores . no es grande ., porque lleva solo dos (pam y tilt) ., o sea rotacion y cabeceo​ Y segun el modelo ., es  la fuente que lleva ., para estar seguros habria que fijarce ., en la momenclatura de los mismos ., el de rotacion suele ser mas grande ( se necesita mas torque ).,  y el de cabeceo mas pequeño​ Pero para darte una idea no se nesesita mucho amperaje ., como mucho 2A ., ( algunos consumen 0,4A jejejejejejejeje) ., ver la configuracion de los driver del motor ., estaria bueno ., eso tambien te da una idea del consumo La de los motores esta facilita ., pero la de los led .,  alli se complica ., creo que es el modelo de 40 o 42 led  ., tambien habria que ver que modelo de led lleva .,  supongamos que es de 40 x 27w RGB (3 en 1) ., o 40 x 27w RGBW (4 en 1)​ Hay modelos de led ., que son de 4w ., 7w ., 10w ., 12w ., 18w ., 27w .,  40w y 60w ., estos led no son comunes ., tambien habria que fijarce con cuidado ., como van conectados ., para tener una idea del consumo ., ( ver los driver de los led indica bastante )​ Bueno fijate esos datos y seguimos​


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola, muchas gracias, voy a buscar los otros datos y describo, mientras tanto adjunto driver de led que usa el cabezal. Saludos


----------



## djnanno

Yo creo que para el cabezal deberías reparar esa fuente, ya que hacer una fuente de múltiples salidas estabilizadas y de distintos valores puede llegar a ser complicado. Y más si quieres hacerla en una tipología desconocida para ti. Después, hacer una para el UCD es otro tema..


----------



## Juan Franco

Hola djnanno, Adjunto fotos de la fuente quemada, ya son dos fuentes quemadas, por eso quiero hacer una nueva full-bridge, ya que probe con transformador y funciona pero no tiene suficiente fuerza baja la intensidad de led, si se mueve bien, es un trafo de 3 amper maximo de 36 volt.,  Sobre la fuente quemada lleva mosfet: TPS13N50M ENCAPSULADO TO-220F, los integrados volaron ni se ve su identificacion, saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola

Hola





Juan Franco dijo:


> Hola djnanno, Adjunto fotos de la fuente quemada, ya son dos fuentes quemadas, por eso quiero hacer una nueva full-bridge, ya que probe con transformador y funciona pero no tiene suficiente fuerza baja la intensidad de led, si se mueve bien, es un trafo de 3 amper maximo de 36 volt.,  Sobre la fuente quemada lleva mosfet: TPS13N50M ENCAPSULADO TO-220F, los integrados volaron ni se ve su identificacion, saludos.


 Bueno ., lo que me llama la atencion., es en la parte que se rompe o quema Ahora vien ., me parece a mi ., que es por la variacion costante de la tencion de entrada​ Y te doy una idea ., si mas o menos te consume unos 7A ., yo separaria la alimentacion de los led entre varias fuentecitas con driver ., de por ejemplo 30w bancos  ., son 34V/36v mas o menos  ., y 1A de salida​ Al ser varias ., de van a bancar mejor las variaciones ., aunque claro es una idea​


----------



## djnanno

Yo no la haría full bridge, partiendo desde el diseño de mnicolau podés utilizar la salida realimentada para los led que es la parte más importante y luego salidas reguladas analógicamente con regulador serie para los motores que una baja de tensión ahí no afecta tanto



La tensión a los driver de led no debería ser tan fundamental que se mantenga estable ya que el driver maneja los led por corriente pero si explota es por mala alimentación


----------



## locodelafonola

hola 





djnanno dijo:


> Yo no la haría full bridge, partiendo desde el diseño de mnicolau podés utilizar la salida realimentada para los led que es la parte más importante y luego salidas reguladas analógicamente con regulador serie para los motores que una baja de tensión ahí no afecta tanto
> 
> 
> 
> La tensión a los driver de led no debería ser tan fundamental que se mantenga estable ya que el driver maneja los led por corriente pero si explota es por mala alimentación


Las fuentes que yo le indico ya tiene el driver ., solo hay que intervenirlas en la parte de comando (para el microprocesador)​ Por lo que dije antes ., me extraña que se queme la fuente ., y como dice djnanno siempre "revientan" en los driver .,  donde tienen la regulacion de carga​ Que para hacer una analogia ., para que se entienda claro ., seria el +VCC conectado directo ., y atraves de un mosfet conecta el negativo a travez ., de la resistencia limitadora ., y en el "gate" manejo el dimer por PWM​ Yo particularmente lo veo muy tonto he ilogico ., conectar todos los leds juntos ., aunque no pase nada y se queme solo uno ., deja de andar todo el conjunto (ojo son 40 no 6)​ Y el error que cometen todos ., es ese ., es preferible tener varias mas chicas que una grande sola​ Tambien .,  el comando es el mismo ., porque de manera facil podes manejar varias ., y en el caso de quemarce ., es una sola ., las demas siguen andando ., por lo tanto es un grupo de led ., que no funciona ., pero no son todos​


----------



## detonador666

blanko001 dijo:


> Algo no cuadra...
> 
> Bueno, primero hola a todos. La fuente sigue funcionando "sin problemas". Hoy la probé con algo de carga, el amplificador rotel también publicado por mnicolau (mariano) aquí pero en _mi versión_ estéreo del PCB. Si bien son solo 40W por canal quería agregarle carga y mirar su comportamiento. La prueba fue exitosa, nada de ruidos, subí todo el volumen y ni entibian los diodos ni los mosfets. El transformador apenas se siente algo tibio. Lo que no me cuadra es que cuando fui a utilizar la salida auxiliar de 15VDC para conectar un 7812 y un ventilador para el disipador del amplificador, éste apenas se movia sin fuerza. Desconecté el ventilador y medí las salidas auxiliares y no entrega los 15VDC  (mide entre 7.5VDC y 8.5VDC). Por tanto me nació la duda que estaban mal los cálculos para los terciarios que fueron así:
> 
> Estimé unos 17V para que los reguladores trabajaran con su tensión de referencia.
> 
> Nterciario=[1.1*(17V+1.4V)*28]/(153V*0.95)=3.89≈*4 Espiras*
> 
> Pensé que había calculado mal ya que esta parte no tiene rectificación onda completa, solo lleva un diodo y pienso que solo entregaría la mitad de DC  *¿Es correcta mi apreciación?*
> 
> Con esa especulación soldé un par de cables a la salida auxiliar del transformador en AC y en un protoboard monté un puente de diodos con UF4007 y un par de electrolíticos... medí DC y obtenía algo más de los 17VDC. Cuando conectaba algo de carga la tensión caía demasiado, con LM7812 + ventilador caía a 8.5VDC (medidos a la salida del LM7812). En este punto se me vino a la mente que quizás también el grosor del alambre para el bobinado auxiliar no era de 0.5mm sino menor. Por ende, además sospecho que los integrados están siendo alimentados solo por el transistor y el Zener.
> 
> Necesito que me orienten al respecto, si son ciertas mis especulaciones...
> 
> Saludos y gracias de antemano



Atentamente saludos esa caida es normal y depende del tipo de nucleo y la carga instantanea si tiene ventana central; es probable de que no exista buena inductancia, y sólo excita la etapa de potencia porque tiene o esta sensada ya tu sabes un opto acoplador y tl 431, como evitar la caída de voltaje, fácil distancia entre espiras del terciario bien separadas, el bobinado primario en dos capas tipo sandwich. Prueba esto saludos y suerte.


----------



## juancho009

djnanno dijo:


> El tema no es tan sencillo, algunos pueden conducir hasta 10 veces su corriente maxima. Son dos factores, uno la potencia que disipará y el limite de ruptura. Asi a groso modo los mur 820 o 840 no los usaría para mas de 8A continuos.



Hola, gracias por responder 

poniendoles un buen disipador se podria por ejemplo sacarles unos 10 amperios?

gracias


----------



## djnanno

juancho009 dijo:


> Hola, gracias por responder
> 
> poniendoles un buen disipador se podria por ejemplo sacarles unos 10 amperios?
> 
> gracias


Poder se puede, pero ya deberías cambiar a otro modelo de diodo. Hacer trabajar un dispositivo por arriba de su especificación reduce su vida útil. Aparte esos diodos tienen una gran caída de tensión para la corriente que indicas. Ya deberías pasar a un diodo más grande como el mur3040 o mur3020 depende de tu tensión de salida.







Juan Franco dijo:


> Hola djnanno, Adjunto fotos de la fuente quemada, ya son dos fuentes quemadas, por eso quiero hacer una nueva full-bridge, ya que probe con transformador y funciona pero no tiene suficiente fuerza baja la intensidad de led, si se mueve bien, es un trafo de 3 amper maximo de 36 volt.,  Sobre la fuente quemada lleva mosfet: TPS13N50M ENCAPSULADO TO-220F, los integrados volaron ni se ve su identificacion, saludos.


Hola Juan, che esto deberías colocarlo en otro post así no desvirtuamos. Si deseas hacer una fuente full bridge podés utilizar el mismo esquema de mnicolau, sólo que necesitarás dos ir2110 para manejar cada par de MOSFET, y sus señales lógicas irían interconectadas para la conmutación correcta. Ya no necesitas el punto medio entre capacitores por lo que podrías colocar capacitores de 400v directamente entre vbus y gnd. El trafo se calcula igual, sólo que ahora vprimaria es de 310v. Y deberías bajar la frecuencia de operación a unos 80k. Secundario, terciario y adicional se calculan igual. Los MOSFET deben ser de 400 o 500v pero pueden ser de baja corriente ya que la exigencia de corriente es la mitad en puente. Saludos y suerte, si creas un nuevo post yo te ayudo con el diseño.. Pero léete la bibliografía que propone Mariano más atrás.


----------



## harrylae

Gente, la verdad que no he tenido tiempo de leer todos los mensajes. Soy viejo en el foro, pero es la primera vez que voy a "participar". 

Hago una pregunta, si la fuente Compacta versión 3.0, yo le cambio el driver a trafo, por un IR2110, y cambio los bjt´s por mosfets, habría algún tipo de inconveniente? Qué debo tener en cuenta?

Saludos a todos y perdón si esto ya se ha debatido antes.


----------



## juancho009

djnanno dijo:


> Poder se puede, pero ya deberías cambiar a otro modelo de diodo. Hacer trabajar un dispositivo por arriba de su especificación reduce su vida útil. Aparte esos diodos tienen una gran caída de tensión para la corriente que indicas. Ya deberías pasar a un diodo más grande como el mur3040 o mur3020 depende de tu tensión de salida.



ya veo, gracias por resolver mi duda

aunque tengo otra duda gg

en el transformador, el primario puede ser de mas vueltas de lo que me dicen las formulas?, es decir, por ejemplo la formula me dio 18 vueltas, pero que pasa si le doy 30 vueltas?, se ve afectada la eficiencia del transformator?

gracias


----------



## djnanno

juancho009 dijo:


> ya veo, gracias por resolver mi duda
> 
> aunque tengo otra duda gg
> 
> en el transformador, el primario puede ser de mas vueltas de lo que me dicen las formulas?, es decir, por ejemplo la formula me dio 18 vueltas, pero que pasa si le doy 30 vueltas?, se ve afectada la eficiencia del transformator?
> 
> gracias



La tension de salida la determina la relación de espiras y algunos parámetros menos influyentes. Si aumentas las primarias deberás aumentar las secundarias en la misma proporción. Si aumentas eso corres el riesgo de que no te entren los bobinados, pero también puede calcularse. Si aumentas las espiras manteniendo la proporción (y haces el bobinado prolijo y siguiendo las recomendaciones de la bibliografía) mejorarás por un lado y empeoras por otro. Disminuye la corriente de vacio y por ende la temperatura en el nucleo, pero aumentas la caida de tensión en el cobre y aumentas la temperatura con carga. Es una solución de compromiso.

Si aumentas la cantidad de espiras, procura aumentar algo la sección de ambos conductores y ahí si ganarás en todos los aspectos. Suerte


----------



## Juan Franco

djnanno dijo:


> Poder se puede, pero ya deberías cambiar a otro modelo de diodo. Hacer trabajar un dispositivo por arriba de su especificación reduce su vida útil. Aparte esos diodos tienen una gran caída de tensión para la corriente que indicas. Ya deberías pasar a un diodo más grande como el mur3040 o mur3020 depende de tu tensión de salida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Juan, che esto deberías colocarlo en otro post así no desvirtuamos. Si deseas hacer una fuente full bridge podés utilizar el mismo esquema de mnicolau, sólo que necesitarás dos ir2110 para manejar cada par de MOSFET, y sus señales lógicas irían interconectadas para la conmutación correcta. Ya no necesitas el punto medio entre capacitores por lo que podrías colocar capacitores de 400v directamente entre vbus y gnd. El trafo se calcula igual, sólo que ahora vprimaria es de 310v. Y deberías bajar la frecuencia de operación a unos 80k. Secundario, terciario y adicional se calculan igual. Los MOSFET deben ser de 400 o 500v pero pueden ser de baja corriente ya que la exigencia de corriente es la mitad en puente. Saludos y suerte, si creas un nuevo post yo te ayudo con el diseño.. Pero léete la bibliografía que propone Mariano más atrás.



Muchas Gracias  por responder, estoy armando un pcb pero necesito sacar la parte de cotnrol por fuera como hace micolau, estoy tratando de hacer con un esquema que hicieron antes la propuesta ya en este post. veo para crear otro post y subir un poco de material ya mejor trabajado-
Sobre la fuente para el cabezal, use el esquema con el ir2153 , nada mas modifique el trafo para der un voltaje de 24 volt y 36 volt por otro lado con mas amperaje. Uso solo la parte positiva rectificando solo positivo . La deje en prueba varias horas no al maximo de luces pero funciona.
Solo una vez se me quemo el ir2153 que calienta bastante, los mosfet trabajan frios y el diodo f12c20 calienta un poco con discipador ademas.
Consulto, alguien sabe si hay algun ir similar al ir2153 con mas capacidad, ejemplo para el ir 2110 el ir2113 es mas potente.
Adjunto fotos del resultado.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos. Como pueden apreciar en comentarios anteriores construí la fuente de 800W que utilicé en un amplificador; pero debido a que no estaba seguro de poder usar la frecuencia de 105Khz (210Khz en el SG3525) con el núcleo de TV antigua que conseguí; decidí disminuir la frecuencia del integrado quedando a unos 95Khz (unos 47.5Khz sobre el trafo). Todo funciona bien excepto que no puedo sintonizar ninguna emisora de radio FM en cualquier aparato de radio que esté conectado a ese amplificador.  (tablet, radio, teléfono móvil) 

Creo que es un problema (interferencia) por la frecuencia de oscilación a la que he "seteado" el IC. Quiero elevar la frecuencia a la propuesta de 210Khz para superar ese "detalle". Sin embargo, siento algo de temor porque desconozco que reacción tendría el circuito si el núcleo del transformador no puede manejar esa frecuencia... Necesito como se dice "una palmadita en el hombro" de confianza, y me digan que se podría esperar en éste caso. 
Saludos!


----------



## shevchenko

Subila de a poco, y no pongas una carga muy grande nada mas, si el nucleo comienza a calentarse es por que te has pasado...
Podes usar filtros  PI en la alimentacion ... y entrada de audio 
Si aun tenes la placa de tv de donde sacaste el nucleo mira que ic usa, y sus R/C de frecuencia y ya tenes un dato importante...


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Hola Blanko001 para eliminar esa interferencia al hacer el bobinado creo que no le pusiste esa lamina de cobre que justamente es para la interferencia que va soldado al punto P de trafo la lamina no debe dar una vuelta completa mides una vuelta y le quitas unos 5mm en un extremo de la lamina le sueldas un alambre y soldar al punto p y a la entrada debes ponerle un filtro RFC son esos núcleos toroidales que vienen bobinado ambas mitades del toroide y en el IR2153 pin 2 y 3 ponle potenciómetro o trimmer multivuelta de 15K o 20K son unos azulitos  lo calibras para 15K y vas bajando a 10K te estara dando en 10K unos 150KHz claro si es que le pusiste en el pin 3 y 4 un condensador de 470p bueno comentas que tal te fue



Hola blanko001 estube revisando paginas atras y veo que ya tienes filtro de entrada y le pusiste la lamina entonces intenta hacer el bobinado primario en un sentido y los demás bobinados en sentido contrario para que contrarreste la interferencia que genera bueno suerte en tu proyecto.


----------



## blanko001

Hola, gracias por sus respuestas. En efecto, me salté lo de usar la chapa de cobre (no cabía con el bobinado). Lo rebobinaré con ella a ver que tal, porque aumentaré la frecuencia a la propuesta de 105 KHz y debo calcular de nuevo las espiras que a mayor frecuencia serán menos. Espero todo funcione como debe porque la fuente sin duda es muy buena.
Saludos!


----------



## pabloescorpio100

yo me estoy haciendo una pero con ir2153 y pienso bobinarla para 150khz y utilizare un preset de 20K estoy usando un nucleo etd44 de tv claro que le quite el gap a ver que tal sale, pero todavía me falta calcular el bobinado lo que yo hago es hacer el bobinado primario completo y un secundario para saber cuantos voltios me da por vuelta ya que con formulas o programas no me sale según lo calculado ya que no se que tipo de ferrita estoy usando y luego de saber cuantos voltios me da por vuelta lo desarmo y lo armo como debe de ser asi no falla el voltaje todavia me falta alguna pequeñas modificaciones como la resistencia que va a la salida y algun detalle todavia no la he revisado a fondo a ver si me ayudas y me dices las fallas que tenga y a algun amigo que me pueda ayudar a terminar esta fuente me parece que las resistencias que están en el gate de IRFP460 están un poco bajas creo que le voy a poner resistencia de 47R bueno espero que pronto lo termine por que lo paro modificando tal vez a la salida le ponga dos condensadores mas quiero utilizar esta fuente en un amplificador Clase D de 2000W a 4 ohmios es solo para ver si funciona el ampli despues pienso hacer otra con ETD49 y ahi si probarla al 100% el Ampli


----------



## cancerverus266

habra algún inconveniente con este diodo en lugar del fr104,según yo no lo habría pero mas vale preguntar antes que ver algo volar


----------



## blanko001

cancerverus266 dijo:


> habra algún inconveniente con este diodo en lugar del fr104,según yo no lo habría pero mas vale preguntar antes que ver algo volar



Si se trata del RL 2A no hay problema, de hecho soportaría 200mA más y es de 600V; a diferencia del FR104 que es hasta 400V. Además es Ultra Fast Recovery y es "más rápido" que el FR104. 
Saludos!


----------



## pabloescorpio100

#2697
Queria corregir que el IR2153 solo oscila hasta 106Khz osea que el bobinado lo tendré que hacer a 100Khz y no 150khz como pensaba


----------



## cancerverus266

De antemano se agradece la asesoría y tiempo del foro.
-A aparte de los diodos rl2a conseguí los uf4004 para usarlos en lugar de los fr104.
nuevamente según yo se pueden usar sin problemas

-Para los diodos de salida conseguí los u1660 dobles y los by229x-200 sencillos en lugar de los mur según yo no debe haber problema, pero mas vale preguntar.
si mezclo 1 doble y 2 sencillos tengo la posibilidad de armas mas de 6 fuentes que si uso solo dobles y sencillos por separado ahora hay diferencia de trr entre estos,según yo se puede  ya que la señal que rectificaran esta por debajo del tiempo de los sencillos.mas vale preguntar.
tengo varios proyectos armados y unos pendientes (un ampli de quercus con 6 darlington) y necesitare  un total de 10 fuentes para los terminados y por terminar de ahi la mescla de sencillos con dobles.

-El filtro de entrada de izquierda a derecha el primero entra bien en el pcb el segundo y el tercero tendría que modificar el pcb aun que del tercero se pueden conseguir los necesarios.
se pueden usar cualquiera el alambre es a ojimetro un poco mayor a 1mm de grosor en el segundo y tercero.

prefiero preguntar ya que de suerte conseguí estos componentes en sgemx y ya no quedan mas (párese que van a cambiar de giro y no venderán mas semiconductores)voy por la 3a leida del post para repasar dudas
pd
el voltaje máximo de uso sera de 50v simétricos (solo en 2 fuentes de las que pienso armar las demas sera maximo de 40v simetricos),mnicolau si mas bien recuerdo estipula un mínimo de 200v para los diodos de salida


----------



## blanko001

Hola,



cancerverus266 dijo:


> De antemano se agradece la asesoría y tiempo del foro.
> -A aparte de los diodos rl2a conseguí los uf4004 para usarlos en lugar de los fr104.
> nuevamente según yo se pueden usar sin problemas



Usar de reemplazo los UF4004 por los FR104. No hay problema, los UF son más rápidos.



cancerverus266 dijo:


> -Para los diodos de salida conseguí los u1660 dobles y los by229x-200 sencillos en lugar de los mur según yo no debe haber problema, pero mas vale preguntar.
> si mezclo 1 doble y 2 sencillos tengo la posibilidad de armas mas de 6 fuentes que si uso solo dobles y sencillos por separado ahora hay diferencia de trr entre estos,según yo se puede  ya que la señal que rectificaran esta por debajo del tiempo de los sencillos.mas vale preguntar.
> tengo varios proyectos armados y unos pendientes (un ampli de quercus con 6 darlington) y necesitare  un total de 10 fuentes para los terminados y por terminar de ahi la mescla de sencillos con dobles.



Es preferible NO mezclar los diodos de esa manera, y menos para rectificar la salida, ya que la misma requiere considerable corriente y aunque las velocidades de los diodos puedan servir sin problemas, hay otras características asociadas como voltaje de trabajo, entre otras. 



cancerverus266 dijo:


> -El filtro de entrada de izquierda a derecha el primero entra bien en el pcb el segundo y el tercero tendría que modificar el pcb aun que del tercero se pueden conseguir los necesarios.
> se pueden usar cualquiera el alambre es a ojimetro un poco mayor a 1mm de grosor en el segundo y tercero.



Debe considerar la potencia que deseas usar de las fuentes, a "ojimetro" como ud dice, creo que el primero es de menor sección el alambre y se puede quemar al trabajar a alta potencia. Es posible que me equivoque al usar tan inexacta y engañosa herramienta. 

Saludos!

PD: Me asustan los U1660. Se ven algo truchos o piratas. No es por ser "mala leche" pero pueden ser tema de conversación en el hilo de Componentes electrónicos falsificados.


----------



## cancerverus266

alguna manera de probar los diodo u1660 antes de montarlos?


----------



## shevchenko

cancerverus266 dijo:


> alguna manera de probar los diodo u1660 antes de montarlos?



Con 4 de esos diodos arma un puente rectificador de onda completa, soldalo por abajo de la placa de alguna fuente de pc AT ATX entre los bobinados correspondientes a +-12v, improvisa un inductor con 10 vueltas x2 en contranfase y filtra con 2 caps de 35 o 50v 470uf a 1000uf, todo soldado aereo o con cables en lo posible cortos, aplica una carga que sorporten, bien fijados a un disipador, controla la temperatura... si andan... andan.
Saludos.


----------



## blanko001

Y si se prueba uno nada mas... por aquello que si desconfío es por la corriente. Usa un diodo interno (me refiero a solo uno del encapsulado) conectado y polarizado correctamente para la salida de 12V de una fuente ATX de PC. pones un amperímetro en serie y agregas bombillas de automóvil en paralelo poco a poco hasta que se acerque unos 7A. Si no se quema el diodo a esa corriente supongo que irán bien. Puedes probar todos los diodos uno por uno con la misma carga. Yo lo haría así, no se si me equivoco pero... aunque sea por corriente iríamos bien jajajaja

Saludos!


----------



## shevchenko

Si puede de a 1 diodo con el mismo metodo!
En alta frecuencia las cosas pueden cambiar creo..


----------



## arturoedain

mnicolau dijo:


> Si, si te fijás en la fórmula, vas a ver qué ambas son variables, con lo cual ambas influyen en el diseño, tanto la sección efectiva como la frecuencia de oscilación.
> 
> Para usar el EE42 podrías armar la fuente de ricardodeni directamente, funciona muy bien y no tenés que modificar el PCB, la tengo alimentando el amplificador que tengo en el living hace meses ya y todavía no se ha quejado je.
> 
> Saludos



Hola mnicolau, me atrevere a a preguntar en este tema que ya tiene algunos años, quiero armar una fuente conmutada y estoy estudiando los diseños que publicaste, y en este caso mencionas la fuente de ricardodeni pero no encuentro la publicación, sera que ya no esta, o sera que algo estoy haciendo mal al buscarla, de antemano gracias, y la verdad felicitaciones y muchas gracias por los grandes aportes!


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno conseguí este otro núcleo casi igual al anterior con la diferencia que el alambre es mas grueso. el pcb ,gracias al foro por toda la información y asesoría se logro usar el dryfilm para empezar a hacer el pcb.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos. Traigo foto de la 3.0 con bipolares. Pero en mi versión de PCB. Funciona de maravilla.


Detalle del bobinado terciario para salida auxiliar (se me ocurrió usar el alambre trenzado de audífonos dañados) 




Recién reemplazado un par de resistores de 560Ω por 2.7KΩ. Estaban super hot jajaja



La fuente emite un pequeño chasquido unos segundos luego de desconectar, creo que es normal. Por ahora (y espero) que siga funcionando sin problemas. En días siguientes espero probarle un amplificador. Gracias a mariano por el aporte una vez más. 

Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

buena fuente Blankoo; por mi parte deseo construirme una de esas fuentes switching DC DC para amplificadores de carros; tengo muchos transformadores de ferritas de numerosos circuitos ya archivados como de TVs, fuentes diversas de impresoras, etc pero abundan mas los de TVs jajaja  sin embargo las desventajas de estos nucleos de ferrita que tienen los transformadores de TVs poseen Gap y he leido por alli que esto no es conveniente como para fuentes de amplificadores car; hay una manera de eliminar el gap?  creo que el lijar los extremos de las E es algo peligroso porque podria atentar con la integridad de la ferrita. Dios les bendiga


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> buena fuente Blankoo; por mi parte deseo construirme una de esas fuentes switching DC DC para amplificadores de carros; tengo muchos transformadores de ferritas de numerosos circuitos ya archivados como de TVs, fuentes diversas de impresoras, etc pero abundan mas los de TVs jajaja  sin embargo las desventajas de estos nucleos de ferrita que tienen los transformadores de TVs poseen Gap y he leido por alli que esto no es conveniente como para fuentes de amplificadores car; hay una manera de eliminar el gap?  creo que el lijar los extremos de las E es algo peligroso porque podria atentar con la integridad de la ferrita. Dios les bendiga



Hola compa, cómo puedes ver por _aquí_ yo lijé un núcleo de TV para la versión de 800W. Si bien funciona, he bajado la frecuencia por la dudas de máxima frecuencia de operación de ese núcleo. He tenido inconvenientes por bajar la frecuencia ya que se mezcla e interfiere con la frecuencia de las bandas de radio de las estaciones y no puedo sintonizar. En los próximos días voy a aumentar la frecuencia para probar como me va... Creo que el problema no radica en si tienen GAP ya que se puede eliminar lijando. Lo importante es saber que frecuencias puede soportar el material de núcleo.

Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

pues tienes razon blankoo; el problema mas bien podria ser ahra es la informacion o Datasheet para estos nucleos; me imagino que segun las medidas que poseen, tendran la frecuencia de trabajo, cierto? ya que realmente colega la informacion es nula en los nucleos que poseo.


----------



## blanko001

Hola, como me sugirieron antes... revisar que tipo de IC controla cada transformador en la plaqueta. Luego buscar en la hoja de datos del IC a que frecuencia oscila o para que frecuencia se "seteó" en la plaqueta con sus componentes externos. Adicional, queda el factor experimentar y si funciona sin problemas o recalentamiento del núcleo... pasa la prueba jajaja.

Saludos!


----------



## pedro yamarte

moonwalker dijo:


> buena fuente Blankoo; por mi parte deseo construirme una de esas fuentes switching DC DC para amplificadores de carros; tengo muchos transformadores de ferritas de numerosos circuitos ya archivados como de TVs, fuentes diversas de impresoras, etc pero abundan mas los de TVs jajaja  sin embargo las desventajas de estos nucleos de ferrita que tienen los transformadores de TVs poseen Gap y he leido por alli que esto no es conveniente como para fuentes de amplificadores car; hay una manera de eliminar el gap?  creo que el lijar los extremos de las E es algo peligroso porque podria atentar con la integridad de la ferrita. Dios les bendiga



 Saludos paisano yo dispongo de muchos nucleos de amplificadores de car audio de diferentes medidas si necesita alguno me contacta y se los regalo...


----------



## moonwalker

hola paisano Pedro, muy gentil de tu parte colega gracias de verdad; realmente pensaba buscar en algunos sitios de desguasadero si encontraba transformadores en circuitos desechados de fuentes de car audio y te doy gracias paisano por tu  generosidad . Adonde te encuentras?.. Blankoo, pues verdad! no había caído en cuenta respecto a los integrados que manejan a estos transformadores..


----------



## cancerverus266

hola de que valor como mínimo deben ser lo capacitores cerámicos/poliester a usar ya que solo consigo máximo de 400v.
según yo por ejemplo los empleados del lado del transformador de salida, asi como en los rectificadores podrían ser  de 100v ya que manejan voltajes bajos estoy en lo correcto o me equivoco
 mas vale preguntar.


----------



## blanko001

cancerverus266 dijo:


> hola de que valor como mínimo deben ser lo capacitores cerámicos/poliester a usar ya que solo consigo máximo de 400v.
> según yo por ejemplo los empleados del lado del transformador de salida, asi como en los rectificadores podrían ser  de 100v ya que manejan voltajes bajos estoy en lo correcto o me equivoco
> mas vale preguntar.



Los de las red snubber, tierras, y filtros de línea EMI (algunos). Por lo general de 1KV cerámicos. Los que van en paralelo a los electrolíticos de salida para filtrar, sí pueden ser de 100V cerámicos. 
Saludos!


----------



## cancerverus266

el tamaño importa?
hola de nuevo,tengo una duda respecto unos capacitores que acabo de conseguir ,esta duda nace de la primera foto donde esta el de 2.2nf a 1kv.

los de la segunda foto son de 1nf y 47 nf a 50v estos se podrán emplear en la tarjeta de control?

el resto es solo por la histeria colectiva de componentes falsificados,por ejemplo me mostraron uno de  1mf de 400v que era mas chico que uno de 250v ambos de poliester por eso mis dudas.

acudo a ustedes para minimizar cualquier posibilidad de falla antes del ensamble.

subí fotos separadas para que se viera el valor del capacitor

una ves pasado el control de calidad del foro espesare con el pcb.


----------



## blanko001

cancerverus266 dijo:


> hola de nuevo,tengo una duda respecto unos capacitores que acabo de conseguir ,esta duda nace de la primera foto donde esta el de 2.2nf a 1kv.



Al tratarse de una capacitancia relativamente pequeña el capacitor puede ser fabricado en tamaño reducido, donde el máximo potencial que puede haber entre sus placas es de 1KV.



cancerverus266 dijo:


> los de la segunda foto son de 1nf y 47 nf a 50v estos se podrán emplear en la tarjeta de control?



Sin problemas, ya que la etapa de control es alimentada con una tensión auxiliar que a su vez está regulada por un LM7815 (15VDC).



cancerverus266 dijo:


> el resto es solo por la histeria colectiva de componentes falsificados,por ejemplo me mostraron uno de  1mf de 400v que era mas chico que uno de 250v ambos de poliester por eso mis dudas.



Ver el archivo adjunto 153764
*Éste es de 100nF (al parecer 630V)*

Ver el archivo adjunto 153765
*Éste es de 1µF/400V*

Ver el archivo adjunto 153766
*Éste es de 10nF/1600V*

Ten cuidado con las capacitancias, no vaya a ser que las esté confundiendo. No es lo mismo un capacitor rotulado 104 que 105.



cancerverus266 dijo:


> el tamaño importa?


En electrónica, depende. 
Si necesita componentes pequeños para espacios reducidos, si importa. De resto lo que importa es lo que digan las hojas de datos. Por ejemplo, hay diodos "grandes" en encapsulado TO-247 que soportan 16A y otros en TO-220 que soportan 30A. Ahora, ¿cuál podría disipar mejor la potencia?

Saludos!


----------



## cancerverus266

hola ya identifique los pines de acuerdo al post 131 de mariano la duda que tengo es respecto al primario del driver el pin central donde hay 2 alambres (centro) ese se conecta al 2 de la placa de control, y los restantes a 1 y 3 de la placa de control estos pueden ir en cualquier orden al ser los extremos del bobinado del driver?.

mas vale preguntar ya termine de ajustar el pcb de mariano a las piezas que consegui y  la modificación mas fuerte fue en lo de compacta  me salio de 21x12.

por el momento conecte los extremos de forma indiferente ya que viendo el driver desde arriba vienen

L1  L2   centro y  el otro lado quedo siguiendo guía y placa   badec.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos!

Después de haber construido la versión 3.0 con bipolares y no haber tenido ningún tipo de inconveniente para alimentar un amplificador de audio de unos 40W a 70W por canal; no hay ruidos ni interferencia electromagnética (EMI), no introduce ruido ni por radiación ni por estar conectado a la misma toma en una radio. He decidido retomar la fuente de 800W y hacer lo posible para que funcionaran los radios aledaños que no sintonizaban más que ruido. En orden de ideas hice lo siguiente:

1) Retiré el núcleo de TV de rayos catódicos que había utilizado en primera instancia al no encontrar núcleos en las tiendas locales, y utilicé dos núcleos en paralelo E 36/18/11, material N87. Logrando un área efectiva de 2.4 cm². (adjunto hoja de datos del núcleo)

2) Cambié los valores de los componentes que ajustan la frecuencia del oscilador para que quedara la propuesta originalmente en el circuito de Mariano. Esto es 210 KHz Aprox. (105 KHz sobre el trafo). Ya que tengo la certeza de que el nuevo núcleo puede trabajar a esas frecuencias.

3) Calculé de nuevo las espiras de los bobinados usando la βmax sugerida en varios cálculos de 1500G (no sé si deba aumentarlo, no logro interpretar la hoja de datos del núcleo  )

4) Agregué las láminas internas de cobre en forma de P sin cerrar (entre los bobinados sugeridos) y conecté un cable a cada una para llevarlos a GND. 

Resultados: 
Al conectar ha mejorado mucho, ya que por lo menos puedo sintonizar las emisoras, aunque con un constante plop plop plop... de fondo que varía su frecuencia al mover el preset de la fuente que ajusta la tensión de salida. Dejo un vídeo donde se aprecia en una frecuencia arbitraria en la radio (89.3) para "captar" todo tipo de ruidos...






Adicional probé con un módulo filtro EMI comercial en el cable de la fuente y no presenta diferencia. 

Agradezco a todos sus aportes e ideas para tener en cuenta en búsqueda de una solución.

Gracias


----------



## cancerverus266

aquí un avance faltan un par de resistencias y los disipadores ya casi sabre si le digo adiós a los transformadores


----------



## shevchenko

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Después de haber construido la versión 3.0 con bipolares y no haber tenido ningún tipo de inconveniente para alimentar un amplificador de audio de unos 40W a 70W por canal; no hay ruidos ni interferencia electromagnética (EMI), no introduce ruido ni por radiación ni por estar conectado a la misma toma en una radio. He decidido retomar la fuente de 800W y hacer lo posible para que funcionaran los radios aledaños que no sintonizaban más que ruido. En orden de ideas hice lo siguiente . . . . . . .



Unos filtros LC en la emtrada AC,  y en la salida DC 
Si podes pone un pote en el pin de frecuencia  y hace un test.
El blindaje exterior del trafo (espira cerrada)  a gnd la tiene?
Por ultimo gabinete de chapa !


Saludos!


----------



## Ozow

Buenas a todos!!! 
Alguien a solucionado la estabilidad de voltajes de salida?, especialmente la fase negativa. 
Cuendo conecto una carga del tab central al positivo el voltaje se mantiene estable pero del tab central al negativo decae el voltaje practicamente a cero. 
Y peor con el tercer bobinado de 7x2 para los 12v. 

Saludos.


----------



## Ozow

Buenas.
Hay subo un diagrama de una fuente 400W 12V 30A para que sea útil y de buenas ideas.


----------



## Yamith253

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, les traigo un par de fuentes de alimentación conmutadas, ideales para la alimentación de amplificadores de audio. Presentan la posibilidad de regulación de la tensión de salida secundaria, e incorporan además salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]) para la alimentación de filtros, preamplificadores, etc.. . . .



Cuanta corriente entrega esta fuente ?


----------



## shevchenko

Ahí dice los watts, segun el voltaje para el cual lo armas... regla de 3 simple y ahi lo sabes...


----------



## Yamith253

shevchenko dijo:


> Ahí dice los watts, segun el voltaje para el cual lo armas... regla de 3 simple y ahi lo sabes...


Gracias eso lo entiendo ley de watts y demás.... lo que tengo dudas es que la gente que armo este proyecto dice que de salida obtienen 6 amperios por rama.... mirando la tabla de calibres y la cosa creo que de la manera que están agrupados los alambres no da mas de 2.5 amperios de salida... por eso hago la pregunta... me falto especificar...

gracias


----------



## shevchenko

6A por rama, son 12A, para 60v tenes unos 600w?
por ahi vamos mas o  menos...
Ahora es switching, trabaja a alta frecuencia y por eso usa hilos en paralelos mas finos...
Cuando armes la tuya pone mas hilos, mejor trafo, buenos mosfets, no te olvides de los diodos (de unos 10 a 15A y Rapidos o ultra rapidos) y asumimos los capacitores de filtro como 1000uF cada 8A y teniendo en cuenta que son mejores 2 de 470uF en paralelo... 
Si tenes dudas solo reforzá donde creas y listo! (estaña algunas pistas tambien) 


Saludos!


----------



## Yamith253

GRACIAS Shevchenko

bueno con algunas aplicaciones de calculo para núcleos de ferrita y algunas otras mejoras a esta fuente, pienso utilizarla para alimentar dos canales qsc modelo 1300 obvio al núcleo le he hecho doble secundario y las pistas las he reforzado con estaño para no aumentar tanto el tamaño de la placa; los mosfet del lado del primario he puesto el IRFP460 me parece suficiente con dos para ´lo que necesito; el nucleo que utilizo es un E55..  los diodos rectificadores son para alto voltaje y alta corriente hiper rapidos no recuerdo ahora mismo la referencia pero los saqué de una fuente conmutada cargadora de batería de algo asi como 92voltios de salida y 100 amperios era la salida de esa fuente.... mi idea mas adelante es reemplazar la qsc 1300 que por cierto el rendimiento es muy bueno y colocar amplificadores en clase d con mosfet 

parte de este proyecto lo he hecho en base al diseño de ragaman, mnicolau y otros foristas mas aquí... basándome en sus experiencias, comentarios y herramientas utilizadas para esto: gracias a Dios y a todos ellos por este aporte


----------



## Yamith253

ragaman dijo:


> Prueba de carga de la Fuente EE-55 trabajada en colaboración con el amigo Eusebio Pacheco.



hola que tal mi nombre es yamit soy aficionado tengo conocimiento en electrónica de potencia

estoy realizando la fuente de 800W,,, tengo algunas preguntas para ti
1. a que frecuencia tienes trabajando el sg3525
2. he analizado tu esquema y veo que hiciste varias modificaciones menores pero me imagino que seria para poder llevarlo a las tensiones que necesitas.. estas usando un optoacoplador diferente al 4n25 el que utilizaste lleva una configuración Darlington... mi pregunta es ese cambio que hiciste fue con el objetivo de mejorar la respuesta de realimentación o simplemente no encontrabas el repuesto original me refiero al optoacoplador.

con respecto al inductor de salida que calibre utilizaste para este y por ultimo tengo un nucleo EE 55 y me gustaría saber la cantidad de vueltas.... solo para comparar ya que yo utilice un programa para calcular eso creo que se llama algo asi como "excellent" que me parecio muy bueno... estoy haciendo esta fuente para obtener 90 + 90  y los datos me quedaron de 8 vueltas el primario y 7 + 7  el secundario a una frecuencia de oscilación de 100KHZ...

gracias



esta es la tarjeta en el actual estado


----------



## Ozow

Hola a todos.
Alguien me puede explicar porque los transistores de potencia FJP13007 se calientan sin carga?, mi fuente la hice con transistores bipolares, la frecuencia es de 66.6Khz(RT=15K, CT=1nf) en el oscilador(TL494), y la frecuencia en el transformador es la mitad, el transformador es un EI-33 con 38 vueltas el primario y 22 vueltas el secundario para un voltaje de +-40V a 3A, el EI-33 no da mas amperaje a voltajes grandes, se satura pero en voltajes menores como 5v(35A) y 12v(20A) si da un buen amperaje.


----------



## shevchenko

-Estas usando varios hilos en paralelo?
-Tiene su snubbers el primario/secundario?
la fuente siempre tiene que tener una carga minima (en los caps finales un R de 1w correspondiente al voltaje que uses) 
-Con cuanto estas filtrando la fuente?
-Son los diodos adecuados para ese voltaje/amperaje?
para voltaje alto tenes que dar mas vueltas asi en vacio el.pwm esta con el ciclo de trabajo bajo, y sube al cargar la fuente,  si subis el voltaje con el potenciometro pones el ciclo de trabajo al maximo y no le dejas rango para ajustar, y en vacio calienta como si esta cargada al máximo y no podra sostener el voltaje correctamente...
Todo esto son detalles...
Espero dejarte mas dudas aun jaja.
Saludos+!


----------



## Ozow

Las resistencia de carga son de 3.3K 2W, los diodos rapidos son de 100v 12A, tiene las redes snubbers(primario 51ohm + 4.7nF y secundario 51ohm + 10nF), las bobinas del trafo primario son de 3 hilos(19+19 vueltas) y del secundario son 3 hilos para 12v(7 vueltas) + 4 hilos para 28v(15 vueltas), 12 + 28 = 40v.
El alambre para el de 12v son de mayor calibre para entregar 5A y los de 28v son para entregar 3A, el de 12v lo utilizo para alimentar el oscilador.
No se si tiene que ver en algo la frecuencia, menor voltaje menor frecuencia y viceversa.
Ya estuve investigando y no encuentro una solución.


----------



## shevchenko

Si con la frecuencia varia el voltaje, lo ideal es trabajar el nucleo a su frecuencia de.dstasheet, pero...
podes poner lampara serie, de carga una lampara de 100w. o un reflector, pones un potenciometro en el pin de frecuencia, dejas un R de 3k (segun el cap Ct ) y un pote de 20k o mas, ajustas la frecuencia a la que mejor responde todo, menor consumo con carga (y en vacio) y menor temperatura en los transistores y en el nucleo. cuando llegas al punto ideal, desoldas 1 pin del potenciometro (con cuidado de no moverlo) medis en cuanto está  y pones una R fijs de ese valor.


Saludos.


----------



## Ozow

Voy aprobar aumentado la frecuencia, el problema es que no tengo la herramienta especifica para esto que es el osciloscopio  para ver la forma de la onda cuadrada si es que no hay interferencia, la otra puede ser el tiempo muerto que sea muy pequeño y provoque el calentamiento estando en vació.


----------



## Yamith253

Ozow dijo:


> Las resistencia de carga son de 3.3K 2W, los diodos rapidos son de 100v 12A, tiene las redes snubbers(primario 51ohm + 4.7nF y secundario 51ohm + 10nF), las bobinas del trafo primario son de 3 hilos(19+19 vueltas) y del secundario son 3 hilos para 12v(7 vueltas) + 4 hilos para 28v(15 vueltas), 12 + 28 = 40v.



Te recomiendo subir la frecuencia (bueno eso depende también del núcleo y componentes que estés usando)

Avanzando en las pruebas del oscilador.


----------



## Ozow

Hola a todos.

Ya solucione el problema, había sido el voltaje de alimentación del oscilador, se caía demasiado haciendo que se incremente el duty para mantener el voltaje de salida estable, la frecuencia lo deje en 44.5 Khz(CT=1nF y RT=22K), probé la fuente con 3 focos incandescentes(60W,50W,40W) que consumían 1.6A en la parte de +-40v y en la parte de 12v con un motor de aspiradora vieja que lo modifique como ventilador que consume 5A, todo esto al mismo tiempo y los transistores de potencia se alcanzaba una temperatura moderada.
Hay les subo unas fotos de la fuente y del amplificador de 100W que hice.


----------



## Yamith253

Ozow dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Ya solucione el problema, había sido el voltaje de alimentación del oscilador, se caía demasiado haciendo que se incremente el duty para mantener el voltaje de salida estable, la frecuencia lo deje en 44.5 Khz(CT=1nF y RT=22K), probé la fuente con 3 focos incandescentes(60W,50W,40W) que consumían 1.6A en la parte de +-40v y en la parte de 12v con un motor de aspiradora vieja que lo modifique como ventilador que consume 5A, todo esto al mismo tiempo y los transistores de potencia se alcanzaba una temperatura moderada.
> Ahí les subo unas fotos de la fuente y del amplificador de 100W que hice.


 

Yo en ese caso lo que hice fue subir el calibre del alambra del transformador para el 
voltaje de la tarjeta... me parecía que era poco y eso se iba a caer

Aquí recogiendo materiales para hacer varias fuentes de diferentes potencia.


----------



## shevchenko

Se me cayó la baba al ver eso jaja
muy buen material, recien logre comprar una tanda de irf3205..
Y para la proxima compro unos igbt y unos mosfets para esta fuente..
Siempre que puedas pone un potenciometro en Rt (la resistencia de frecuencia) y buscale el mejor punto a la fuente, recien en una Dc-dc aue estaba a 30khz se caia el voltaje y calentaba los mosfets, y se me ocurrio poner el potenciometro y midiendo la precuencia, a 200khz quedo como un templo, minimo de consumo en vacio (100mA) y los mosfets frios, tuve que poner un diodo doble mejor MUR1560 funcionó muy bien para los 36v que le pido, otros similares calentaban rapidísimo, no usé inductor (directo sl cap) 
y con carga demora mucho en comenza a entibiar el disipador..asi que siempre que todo lo permita, mientras mas rapido, mejor.


Saludos.


----------



## Yamith253

Muy bien

No tengo muy claro aun la función del inductor de salida pero he visto fuentes que ni siquiera la colocan... si lo ponen por algo será imagino que es para mejorar la salida rectificada


----------



## Daniel Lopes

La función del inductor de salida es conpor un filtro pasa bajo tipo "L" y "C" , asi rejectando mas eficientemente  lo ripple (ondulación) de la frequenzia de conmutación. 
Otra gran vantagen es que la curriente que pasa por los diodos rectificadores son mucho mas bajas que cuando no usas lo inductor.  
No colocar lo inductor es una economia $$ para quien fabrica , pero tecnicamente hablando NO es una buena onda.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yamith253

shevchenko dijo:


> Se me cayó la baba al ver eso jaja
> muy buen material, recien logre comprar una tanda de irf3205..
> Y para la proxima compro unos igbt y unos mosfets para esta fuente..
> Siempre que puedas pone un potenciometro en Rt (la resistencia de frecuencia) y buscale el mejor punto a la fuente, recien en una Dc-dc aue estaba a 30khz se caia el voltaje y calentaba los mosfets, y se me ocurrio poner el potenciometro y midiendo la precuencia, a 200khz quedo como un templo, minimo de consumo en vacio (100mA) y los mosfets frios, tuve que poner un diodo doble mejor MUR1560 funcionó muy bien para los 36v que le pido, otros similares calentaban rapidísimo, no usé inductor (directo sl cap)
> y con carga demora mucho en comenza a entibiar el disipador..asi que siempre que todo lo permita, mientras mas rapido, mejor.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



para esta fuente de 110/220 tengo unos mosfet que en pate me parece mejor que el irf460 los que tengo son el fda59n30 me llamo la atención de este ultimo fue la Rds on que es al rededor de 0.047mili ohmios mas bajo aún que el primero

en cuanto a la fuente dc dc utilizo a veces el irf3205 o el irfp054 el primero soporta corrientes hasta de 100 amperios si no me equivoco el segundo creo que hasta 80 amperios... con los dos he tenido excelentes resultados poco calor igual cada quien utiliza lo que este a nuestro alcance a veces por dinero a veces porque no se consiguen



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La función del inductor de salida es conpor un filtro pasa bajo tipo "L" y "C" , asi rejectando mas eficientemente  lo ripple (ondulación) de la frequenzia de conmutación.
> Otra gran vantagen es que la curriente que pasa por los diodos rectificadores son mucho mas bajas que cuando no usas lo inductor.
> No colocar lo inductor es una economia $$ para quien fabrica , pero tecnicamente hablando NO es una buena onda.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



gracias por el comentario


----------



## shevchenko

Tal cual como dice Daniel, ademas si usas voltaje doble o dual, los 2 voltajes pasan por el inductor en contrafase, de esta forma  se crea en el nucleo una inercia magnetica que al haber un pico de consumo primero lo suministra el capacitor, luego el inductor y recien ahi el diodo, sumemosle que cuando el capacitor esta descargado completamente y la fuente enciende ese pico de consumo (sin el inductro) se lo aguanta el diodo directamente, en cambio el inductor amortigua eso... podes (puff) agregar un senso de corriente usando ese inductor, si el voltaje es simetrico el inductor ayuda a que los 2 voltajes trabajen mas parejo (importante cuando solo se sensa en la rama positiva) ... en fin, si lo tienes MEJOR!


Saludos!


----------



## Ozow

Buenas a todos. 
En mi fuente tengo el inductor bobinado para los tres voltajes +-40v y 12v,  35 vueltas para los +-40v y 9 vueltas para los 12v en un toroide T106-26(amarillo - blanco),  haciendo esto estabilidad el voltaje en todas las ramas,  sin el toroide los voltajes se elevan demasiado quemando capacitores y resistencias.


----------



## Yamith253

terminando de bobinar el transformador.... falta la segunda mitad del primario y los voltajes de la tarjeta de control y auxiliares...


----------



## Yamith253

ya casi terminando la fuente de 800w supuestamente.. le puse un núcleo (EE55) mas grande... componentes de mayor capacidad y supuestamente según en la hoja de datos ultrafast tanto los mosfet (FDA59N30) y los diodos HFA30PA60C y 30EPH06...  si alguno ha tenido experiencias con estos últimos dispositivos háganmelo saber:estudiando::estudiando::estudiando:

he recalculado el nucleo con ayuda de un software que me parece muy bueno


----------



## cancerverus266

hola después de un tiempo y de conseguir un núcleo retome la versión 3 solo que no me di cuenta hasta que conseguí otro núcleo (compare los tamaños)que resulto ser un ei 40 el que tenia y pues ya lo bobine de acuerdo a las instrucciones de mariano que vienen en el rar .
la pregunta es

-no pretendo sacar mas potencia de la que da así que se puede usar el e140 con las vueltas que se especifica o toca re calcular? 

-en la foto del avance conseguí 2 filtros de salida se puede usar el grande sin problemas  (seria mas cómodo bobinarlo) y si mas no recuerdo leí en el post que el alambre a usar en este núcleo es el mismo que en el secundario correcto.

otra cosa si vamos agregando mas dudas o soluciones aclarar sobre cual versión es ya que el post esta algo revuelto y así solo leer los post que interesan de acuerdo a la versión que esta armando cada uno de nosotros.

gracias por su tiempo y paciencia.


----------



## Yamith253

hola a todos....ya he realizado las primeras pruebas con la fuente.... lo hice de la siguiente manera.... 

como no tengo las resistencias de 33k para el circuito de arranque de la tarjeta osciladora le puse la alimentación desde una fuente externa con 12v..... 

lo segundo que hice fue que a mi me gusta ser precavido y no quise meter los 110v de una ni con la serie ni nada... 

lo que hice fue meter 40vac y empecé a medir las tensiones del doblador la señal del oscilador y hasta ahí todo bien....

medi el voltaje de salida y tuve una lectura de 20+20 decidi subir el voltaje de entrada hasta 70 voltios y revise todo y no había recalentamiento de ningún componente ni zumbido de ninguna clase.... 

después le meti 90 voltios e hice el mismo procedimiento de rutina  esta vez medi el voltaje de salida y daba 75+75 moviendo el preset el voltaje bajaba hasta 40+40 y subia hasta 85+85...

luego procedi a ponerle carga con esa tensión de entrada 90VAC movi el preset hasta que el voltaje lo cuadre en 75+75... le puse una resistencia de calor como carga medi corriente de consumo en la salida y obtuve 4.5 amperios y el voltaje no se movió los 75+75 estaban parejos y estables a pesar de que le coloque carga y el voltaje de entrada estaba en 90 voltios

medi la corriente del lado de la entrada de red y ya tenia un consumo de casi los 6 amperios... (las resistencias que puse de carga estaban al rojo vivo).... empecé a revisar si había alguna pieza recalentándose y nada todo frio ni siquiera tibio solo el puente rectificador de entrada estaba caliente pero me parecio normal por la cantidad de corriente que estaba pasando por ahí.... 

la ultima prueba que hice si fue con la lámpara serie metiendo 110VAC y medi todo estaba bien cero calentamiento y un consumo de 100mAperios sin carga (prueba en vacío sin carga)...

conecte una carga pequeña y los voltajes parejos etc... solo que los filtros del lado de los 15 +15 los voltajes auxiliares se estaban calentando .... pensé que estaban al revez los filtro y resulta que no... revise los datos que meti al trafo y me di cuenta que le meti una vuelta mas a los voltajes auxiliares

lo que me toca hacer ahora es bajar el transformador y quitar una vuelta a cada rama de los auxiliares y del voltaje de la tarjeta (porque esta también me pase una vuelta)

el trafo que utilice fue un EE55/21   las vueltas que meti en el primario fue de 5+5 (90 alambres numero 32), en el secundario 8+8 (50 alambres numero 32) , de los voltajes auxiliares 3+3(tenia que ser 2+2) y parte de la tarjeta le puse 3 vueltas tenían que ser 2 vueltas también... (el método de bobinado el mismo que describen en el proyecto)

la frecuencia que estoy manejando es de 100KHz... los mosfet que estoy utilizando son dos 59n60 los diodos de salida son el 30ep60, 

el inductor de salida lo hice con alambre doble numero 17 con 26 vueltas para cada rama.

hasta ahora estoy satisfecho con las pruebas si alguien tiene algún comentario pues opinen

gracias a todos


----------



## Yamith253

buen dia compañeros.... he regresado y he tenido un inconveniente..... la fuente me trabajo perfectamente por tres días y la he puesto otra vez en funcionamiento y la serie prende... he revisado la tarjeta al parecer las señales están bien y también he revisado los mosfet y supuestamente están bien.... además de eso hice una prueba de aislamiento en el transformador y todo bien... la fuente me trabaja cuando le conecto hasta 50voltios ac en la entrada de red pero cuando le meto los 110 enciende la serie y bastante... si alguien ha tenido alguna problema parecido podrían ayudar.... seria posbile que los mosfet se pongan en corto o en corriente de fuga cuando se sube el voltaje de entrada?

gracias


----------



## shevchenko

por como trabajan los mosfets si algo les pasa se rompen directamente, se van a corto o baja resistencia y listo....
lo que me parece extraño (pero no lo voy a juzgar) es la cantidad de vueltas que maneja el primario...
yo hubiera echo mi propio calculo de transformador mediante software....
Saludos.


----------



## Yamith253

shevchenko dijo:


> por como trabajan los mosfets si algo les pasa se rompen directamente, se van a corto o baja resistencia y listo....
> lo que me parece extraño (pero no lo voy a juzgar) es la cantidad de vueltas que maneja el primario...
> yo hubiera echo mi propio calculo de transformador mediante software....
> Saludos.



el transformador fue calculado mediante software... teniendo en cuenta las medidas del nucleo rdn bmax frecuencia etc.... también por la cantidad de corriente y voltaje que pensaba en sacarle a esta fuente por eso la cantidad de alambres y vueltas


----------



## shevchenko

sisi eso lo entiendo, al aumentar la frecuencia el numero de vueltas baja... pero si en vacio te da poco consumo es por que está  bien... tené en cuenta que los 110vca  usa el puente para usar con el doblador... asi que tendras unos 300vcd en los caps...  y unas 10 vueltas de primario  es como para usar todo al límite supongo.
Saludos.


----------



## Yamith253

shevchenko dijo:


> sisi eso lo entiendo, al aumentar la frecuencia el numero de vueltas baja... pero si en vacio te da poco consumo es por que está  bien... tené en cuenta que los 110vca  usa el puente para usar con el doblador... asi que tendras unos 300vcd en los caps...  y unas 10 vueltas de primario  es como para usar todo al límite supongo.
> Saludos.



si claro compañero todo eso lo tengo claro... igual los 100khz lo tengo como base la verdad pensaba en subir la frecuencia un pco mas para no ir al limite (los componentes que uso son ultrafast asi que no debo tener problemas con la frecuencia) de momento el proyecto lo dejo quieto por esta semana... cambiare los  mosfet para ver si de pronto están dañados aunque los mido y marcan bien pero uno nunca sabe si con corriente trabajen mal....


----------



## cancerverus266

ja párese que si conseguí en e33 al menos es mas pequeño que el 40,y despues de 3 intentos entraron todas las vueltas.,en cuanto tenga las piezas restantes veremos si no cambia la sonrisa (es una tira empleada en proyectos para indicar el funcionamiento)


----------



## Yamith253

cancerverus266 dijo:


> ja párese que si conseguí en e33 al menos es mas pequeño que el 40,y despues de 3 intentos entraron todas las vueltas.,en cuanto tenga las piezas restantes veremos si no cambia la sonrisa (es una tira empleada en proyectos para indicar el funcionamiento)



es bastante tedioso armar un transformador de este tipo sobre todo para pelar los alambres y poder soldarlos



buen día a todos... tengo una pregunta quiero implementar la topología push pull para estas fuentes de 110/220 mi pregunta es.... existe algún inconveniente en usar esta topología... cual es la diferencia (diferencia con respecto a las ventajas o desventajas que pueda tener)  y si tiene ventaja o desventaja con relación a la half bridge... potencia corriente etc etc etc


----------



## shevchenko

Si bien hay una tabla (que dios ampare mi alma) es del año de colon... actualmente se pueden ver fuentes flybacks de 1kw o mas (como en microondas) y se recomienda flyback hasta unos 250w y para arriba pushpull hasta unos 800w y half hasta 1500 luego saltas a full...
aquí mucho han echo pushpull de 1kw y half de 2 o 3kw... 
en pushpull el primario del trafo tiene punto medio... 
flyback usa gap (y esto puede variar) asi como halfbridge con un gap minimo para mejorar el rendimiento en nucleos que se saturan facil... 
yo no creo que tengas dramas... busca la tabla susodicha que tiene tambien el rendimiento promedio de cada topología... (tengo miedo de decir tabla otra vez y convertirme en Culiz o algo peor)


----------



## Yamith253

shevchenko dijo:


> Si bien hay una tabla (que dios ampare mi alma) es del año de colon... actualmente se pueden ver fuentes flybacks de 1kw o mas (como en microondas) y se recomienda flyback hasta unos 250w y para arriba pushpull hasta unos 800w y half hasta 1500 luego saltas a full...
> aquí mucho han echo pushpull de 1kw y half de 2 o 3kw...
> en pushpull el primario del trafo tiene punto medio...
> flyback usa gap (y esto puede variar) asi como halfbridge con un gap minimo para mejorar el rendimiento en nucleos que se saturan facil...
> yo no creo que tengas dramas... busca la tabla susodicha que tiene tambien el rendimiento promedio de cada topología... (tengo miedo de decir tabla otra vez y convertirme en Culiz o algo peor)



yo pregunto porque si he trabajado bastante con push pull en los convertidores de voltaje 24dc a 110vac y 48vdc 110vac pero con transformadores de hierro silicio... y he obtenido potencias superiores a los 2KW sin problemas... mas adelante modificare esta fuente y la cambiare a modo push pull


----------



## ragaman

Yamith253 dijo:


> el transformador fue calculado mediante software... teniendo en cuenta las medidas del nucleo rdn bmax frecuencia etc.... también por la cantidad de corriente y voltaje que pensaba en sacarle a esta fuente por eso la cantidad de alambres y vueltas



Yamith, te recomiendo armes un circuito probador de ir2110, para que antes de montar tus nuevos mosfets tengas seguridad que esta bueno tu IR, porque si no lo esta tus transistores nuevos no podrian siquiera hacer funcionar la fuentes porque moririan en el intento. por esa razon abandone el uso de ese Gate driver y me pase a transformador GDT porque es mucho mas estable, te recomendaria tambien usar una fuente auxiliar para tu circuito PWM, mucho mas si piensas diseñar el circuito de proteccion contra cortocircuitos.


----------



## lucasb

ragaman dijo:


> Yamith, te recomiendo armes un circuito probador de ir2110, para que antes de montar tus nuevos mosfets tengas seguridad que esta bueno tu IR, porque si no lo esta tus transistores nuevos no podrian siquiera hacer funcionar la fuentes porque moririan en el intento. por esa razon abandone el uso de ese Gate driver y me pase a transformador GDT porque es mucho mas estable, te recomendaria tambien usar una fuente auxiliar para tu circuito PWM, mucho mas si piensas diseñar el circuito de proteccion contra cortocircuitos.



Alguien sabe como probar un ir2110, o tiene algun circuito probador, ya que no encontré nada en la red. gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El pdf lo tiene !


----------



## Cdma System

Joel el brasilero tiene un probador de IR con oscilador SG35XX  leds testigos y protección contra IR en corto.


----------



## cdaf_1986

Arme la fuente y todo bien arranco de una pero sin carga, cuando comienzo a exigirle mas de  500ma el voltaje se viene abajo y la fuente comienza a chillar y los transistores a calentar...sera que estara mal bobinado el transformador?


----------



## cdaf_1986

Modifique el driver y ahora funciona pero se calienta muchisimo el inductor de salida y  por cada amper de consumo baja el voltaje a la salida 1,5 v....con 3 amper a la salida el voltaje paso de 34 a 29 y el inductor hervia jeje...como calculo el inductor de salida ?gracias y excelente fuente ya casi casi funciona....


----------



## Cdma System

Puede ser que el inductor no esté construido con el núcleo correcto.
Pon imágenes de tu montaje


----------



## blanko001

experimentador dijo:


> Puede ser que el inductor no esté construido con el núcleo correcto.
> Pon imágenes de tu montaje



O puede que no esté construido de la manera correcta, es decir, hay que tener mucho cuidado con las bobinas en anti-paralelo.


----------



## cdaf_1986

Esta  hecho con toroide de la pc el amarillo...pero calento tanto que creo que se  saturo y me quemo los dos transitores y ademas la eficiencia de la fuente esta solamente al 20% medida a 2.5 amper  y 25v...algo hay mal


----------



## blanko001

Bueno... yo he usado esos mismos toroides amarillos en otras smps.

Quizás se satura por el reducido tamaño del núcleo. Los que he usado son algo más grandes. Si bien estos núcleos amarillos son para uso hasta frecuencias de 100KHz; pueden ser útiles con un poco más de frecuencia. La mayoría aquí los usamos en este proyecto.
No sé si sea descabellado puentear sin el toroide de salida un par de alambres y probar... para descartar que sea esa la falla. 
Saludos!


----------



## pabloescorpio100

*S*i los puenteas ya no elimina la alta frecuencia*,* esa es su finalidad del toroide*,* s*i* se calienta mucho cambia de toroide o si tienes paciencia cortalo con un amoladora o una sierra solo un lado con mucho cuidado 1mm de gap, algo como *é*sto evitara que recaliente



Pero al hacerle el gap tienes que medir los mH por que variara*,* tal vez mas vueltas tengas que darle y mejor si utilizas alambre #30awg en paralelo hasta hacerlo del amperaje que necesites*, *tal vez unos 30 alambres de cobre para bobinar


----------



## blanko001

pabloescorpio100 dijo:


> si los puenteas ya no elimina la alta frecuencia esa es su finalidad...



Claro, solo hablo de puentear para probar que el problema radica en el toroide... La fuente debería funcionar sin problemas sin el mismo... Pero como digo, solo para probar.


----------



## cdaf_1986

Que pasaria si pongo dos inductores independiente uno por cada rama?



Blanko muy buena la fuente ...no habia visto ese modelo del pcb? Lo diseñaste vos


----------



## cdaf_1986

Sin inductor  la fuente no anda  queda en 17 v


----------



## blanko001

cdaf_1986 dijo:


> Sin inductor  la fuente no anda  queda en 17 v



Si antes de retirar el inductor (por recalentamiento) se obtenían tensiones superiores a los 17V entonces de pleno otra cosa se estropeó anteriormente (en la "recalentada esa"). Sin inductor, pero puenteando con alambres hacia los capacitores, debería funcionar sin problemas. (bajo la condición de que el resto del montaje estuviese correcto y semiconductores en buen estado). Luego de estar todo correcto si se pasaría a analizar el inductor, tanto en tamaño, tipo de material y especialmente el bobinado; la dirección de las corrientes y el aislamiento.
Saludos!


----------



## cdaf_1986

Sigue con mala regulacion pasa de 27 v  a 19v con solo 0.5A de consumo....



Revisando placa de control observe  que en el pin  1 sin carga el voltaje es de 2.5 ,  pero cuando comienzo a agregarle carga baja a 2.1v  y la fuente no responde para volver a estabilizarlo a 2.5v como tendría q*ue* ser poder mantener el voltaje de salida estable...q*ue*  podria ser? Cambie por otro integrado pero hace lo mismo....


----------



## pabloescorpio100

Parece que hay un error con los inductores mira esta tabla el amarillo es hasta 50Mhz


----------



## blanko001

pabloescorpio100 dijo:


> Parece que hay un error con los inductores mira esta tabla el amarillo es hasta 50Mhz



Hola, realmente son Amarillo-Blanco o tipo de material 26.
Adjunto un PDF al respecto (que no es de mi autoría)


----------



## cdaf_1986

Lo que no entiendo es porque el tl494 no responde a la variacion del voltaje del pin 1 aumentando el ancho del pulso para compensar la caida de voltaje al conectar una carga


----------



## DOSMETROS

Responde a la regulación del preset ?


----------



## cdaf_1986

Si a la regulacion del preset  responde de 25 a 43v, pero al conectar  un consumo de 0.5 amper disminuye mas de 8v y no se autoregula......con 0.1A  de carga ya enpieza a caer el voltaje.....


----------



## RUDA

Hola a todos.
En primer lugar el agradecimiento a Mariano  y a todos los que de una forma u otra colaboraron con este proyecto exponiendo sus problemas y soluciones. .
Al pié adjunto fotos de la contrucción de mi circuito.
Ahora pido ayuda para resolver algunos problemas que presenta mi fuente.
La SMPS arranco de primera. Pero en el primer momento nunca logre los voltajes que debería prestar este circuito. 
En relación a ello, pensé   primero que el driver tenía defectos?. lo reemplace !!!, como seguía igual... rebobine el Transformador principal. dejando:
Medio primario con 13 vueltas - 6 alambres de 0.28
Secundario en paralelo con 22 vueltas en total ( 11+11) 8 alambres de 0.28
El otro medio primario idem al primero.
y terciario 4 espiras simples ( 1 sola bobina) de 0.50
Todos los bobinados en el mismo sentido aislados  etc.
Actualmente la falla es la siguiente.
Arranca con la serie se ilumina y luego inmediatamente se apaga.
Con el preset al medio obtengo: +13.9Vcc - 13.8Vcc. en los 7x15 tengo 3.8V en la rama positiva y 0 en la negativa.
Al mover el preset al mínimo. Baja VCC + - a 10.5V.  y en la rama de los 7x15 2.8V la negativa en 0.
Con el preset al máximo comienza a oscilar el voltaje corriendo de + - 18V a 33-34V aprox. dando destellos cuendo sube el voltaje los leds. al ponerse mas brillosos.
Estoy en una laguna mental y no se como continuar. Bobiné bien mi trafo primario?. 
Cualquier sujerencia sera analizada. Gracias a todos.......Saludos.....Ruda


----------



## shevchenko

fijate si retocando la frecuencia queda mejor, fijate que el 494 tenga su voltaje correctamente, revisa los diodos en las bases de los trasistores (si es que lleva)  revisá que no tengas un cap al revez, cintr9la la temperstura de los 7x15 ya que si esta malo se puede ir a corto.

Saludos!


----------



## cancerverus266

hola tengo el siguiente problema:
la fuente no varia el voltaje,datos:
-lampara serie enciende y se apaga.
-voltaje a la entrada de reguladores +-22.7, salida +-14.7Vcd.
-voltaje a la salida +-49Vcd estables y simetricos.

problema similar en la preguntas #758 y #806.
soluciones y sugerencias en #807 y #809, 
sugerencia revicion del divisor (resistencias) y preset.
solución soldadura fría. 

se sugirio revisar resistencia de 4k7 pero en placa de control solo hay de 6k8 y 1k5.

se realizo y reviso post completo pero no se soluciono el problema hay un sonido que es perceptible hasta que casi se pega la oreja al transformador y nada mas  es con un hshshshshs muy tenue.
alguna sugerencia?

pd
arme 3 placas de control y las 3 hacen lo mismo
pd 2
realice mediciones en el pin 1 y el voltaje va de 3v hasta 25.2v conforme giro el preset y el voltaje de salida no cambia (eso si estable sin variaciones), el voltaje al encender sube rapidamente hasta establecerse en el valor dicho


----------



## Dragoblaztr

@cancerverus266

Checa los c945 y si dudas de su procedencia puedes probar con los bc547 solo ten cuidado en el pinout pues es diferente, tu voltajes es estable aun con carga? has probado cargas grandes?

Trata de no reutilizar muchos componentes en las etapas de driver pueden dar muchos dolores de cabeza o los componentes chinos o falsificados igual, sino me crees checa mis post.

Saludos y suerte

PD podrías postear fotos de alta resolución por ambos lados, verifica con multimetro todos los componentes de la placa de control empezando con los c945, checa que no halla cortos ni nada raro ni en la placa de control ni en la placa principal en el socket donde embona, igual midelo con multimetro.

PD2. Checa que tu tl494 funcione bien.

PD3. Revisa que el preset sea del valor correcto midiedolo y asegurate que las terminales hagan buen contacto y que las pistas del pcb tengan buena continuidad en su recorrido en especial esas del preset.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos...
De nuevo montaré una de estas SMPS. La tensión de la red eléctrica en mi zona es de 120V, por tanto las anteriores fuentes que he construido las hago eliminando el interruptor de selección de tensión (ver imagen, circulo rojo) y puenteando directamente. Tengo a la mano capacitores de 100V y pienso utilizarlos en vez de los del esquema que son a 200V (ver imagen, recuadro azul). Ahí salta mi duda, es compresible que a 220VAC de alimentación se requieran capacitores de 200V; ya que a cada capacitor le llegarían unos 156VDC:
[(220VAC*√2)/2]≈*156VDC*

En mi caso con 120VAC:
[(120VAC*√2)/2]≈*85VDC*



Necesito saber si es correcto lo que planteo hacer, o de pleno estoy diseñando una nueva arma de destrucción masiva 

​


----------



## shevchenko

Parece correcto, ten en cuenta que manejaras el doble de Ampers, entonces pon caps de mas capacidad, igual el puente, mosfets safan (irfp460n)
el trafo recalculalo para tus voltajes desde 0.
Saludos.


----------



## arturoedain

No es correcto! al hacer el puente tienes un doblador de tensión. Los Caps tienen que ser de 200v


----------



## DOSMETROS

Exactamente MAL 

Harás un doblador por lo cual el voltaje final será de 310 Vdc = 155 Vdc en cada capacitor , en caso EXTREMO deberías usar un total de 4 capacitores en serie  y entonces estarías poniendo a cada uno a 78 Vdc , pero también estarías dividiendo la capacidad por dos. Así que cada uno del doble de la capacidad.

Tendrás que ponerles a cada uno una resistencia ecualizadora  . . .


----------



## blanko001

Gracias por sus respuestas, no me terminaba de convencer porque al cerrar el interruptor "algo sucedería"  Será guardar esos capacitores para otro proyecto y comprar unos nuevos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los capacitores de 100 V podés usarlos para salidas de fuentes de unos 70 V 

Quizás alguna fuente de ±70


----------



## chaika

Saludos a todos 
Voy a retomar este proyecto, que lo he tenido aparcado bastante tiempo. Tengo toda la documentacion que en su dia servia para montar la version 2.0, la placa ya preparada, con los taladros hechos y la colofonia sobre las pistas.
En principio, creo que no habra problema para montarla, tengo el driver EI-33 listo para el desmontaje, por lo que recuerdo se le quitaban los antiguos bobinados y se rebobinaban primario, secundario y terciario.
Voy muy despistado o puedo empezar?


----------



## chaika

Me respondo: no estoy confundido, ese nucleo hay que rebobinarlo. Mis recuerdos lo confundian con el EE16, que se recicla de fuente ATX y se usa tal cual (identificando correctamente los pines)


----------



## Yamith253

RUDA dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> En primer lugar el agradecimiento a Mariano  y a todos los que de una forma u otra colaboraron con este proyecto exponiendo sus problemas y soluciones. .
> Al pié adjunto fotos de la contrucción de mi circuito.
> Ahora pido ayuda para resolver algunos problemas que presenta mi fuente.
> La SMPS arranco de primera. Pero en el primer momento nunca logre los voltajes que debería prestar este circuito.
> En relación a ello, pensé   primero que el driver tenía defectos?. lo reemplace !!!, como seguía igual... rebobine el Transformador principal. dejando:
> Medio primario con 13 vueltas - 6 alambres de 0.28
> Secundario en paralelo con 22 vueltas en total ( 11+11) 8 alambres de 0.28
> El otro medio primario idem al primero.
> y terciario 4 espiras simples ( 1 sola bobina) de 0.50
> Todos los bobinados en el mismo sentido aislados  etc.
> Actualmente la falla es la siguiente.
> Arranca con la serie se ilumina y luego inmediatamente se apaga.
> Con el preset al medio obtengo: +13.9Vcc - 13.8Vcc. en los 7x15 tengo 3.8V en la rama positiva y 0 en la negativa.
> Al mover el preset al mínimo. Baja VCC + - a 10.5V.  y en la rama de los 7x15 2.8V la negativa en 0.
> Con el preset al máximo comienza a oscilar el voltaje corriendo de + - 18V a 33-34V aprox. dando destellos cuendo sube el voltaje los leds. al ponerse mas brillosos.
> Estoy en una laguna mental y no se como continuar. Bobiné bien mi trafo primario?.
> Cualquier sujerencia sera analizada. Gracias a todos.......Saludos.....Ruda



hola que tal

a mi me pasó algo parecido a tu problema y lo primero que hice fue lavar la tarjeta osciladora y la de potencia también... la cosa mejoro pero no mucho.... después de eso cambie el potenciómetro de 100k de control de tensión por uno de 50K y por si las moscas cambie el tl431 y funcionó de una sin problemas.... me dio salida de 9amperios a una tensión de 60Vdc por rama (al mover el preset subia hasta 92 y el minimo eran 38voltios por rama)... le conecte de carga un horno de resistencias estas ultimas estaban al rojo vivo y los mosfet se calentaban pero lo normal


----------



## Yamith253

idem258 dijo:


> Que tal ... les publico un par de fotos de mi futura fuente SMPS esta es la 2.0
> nada mas me falta bobinar el trafo y soldar los 13007 y los rectificadores... ahi les cuento...
> 
> 
> 
> Una ultima consulta... Estos nucleos que consegui... (ultima foto) el de la izquierda es de una fuente de 200 W y el de la derecha es de una de 600 W el nuceo de ahi es un ec35, cual toroide debo usar?



aqui adjunto una imagen donde especifica el color, el numero con que viene marcado y la frecuencia ala cual debería usarse los toroides


----------



## Yamith253

hola colegas... ya he armado esta fuente pero me gustaría saber ustedes que tienen mas experiencia... tengo en mi poder el siguiente mosfet w20nm50 quisiera saber si este me sirve para la fuente de 800W ya que el IRFP460 esta muy costoso y tengo varios w20nm50 que me gustaría utilizar para esto... adjunto datasheet del mosfet que tengo (como 40 unidades las que tengo)


----------



## blanko001

Yamith253 dijo:


> hola colegas... ya he armado esta fuente pero me gustaría saber ustedes que tienen mas experiencia... tengo en mi poder el siguiente mosfet w20nm50 quisiera saber si este me sirve para la fuente de 800W ya que el IRFP460 esta muy costoso y tengo varios w20nm50 que me gustaría utilizar para esto... adjunto datasheet del mosfet que tengo (como 40 unidades las que tengo)



Sí compa, sí le sirve, es muy similar. Hasta 20A de corriente de drenaje y una RDS(on) también similar. Me atrevo a decir que es hasta mejor.
Saludos!


----------



## Yamith253

blanko001 dijo:


> Sí compa, sí le sirve, es muy similar. Hasta 20A de corriente de drenaje y una RDS(on) también similar. Me atrevo a decir que es hasta mejor.
> Saludos!



gracias colega




hola... otra pregunta aquí... es normal que el inductor de salida se caliente? actualmente la fuente que hice (800w) da en su salida 55V + 55V DC y de corriente 6amperios... a esa cantidad de corriente de carga  la tensión no se cae ni medio voltio siquiera, pero solo tengo la duda del inductor de salida...
la bobina la construí con un toroide amarillo-blanco con 26 vueltas de alambre doble #17


----------



## shevchenko

fijate si haciendole un gap (un corte con la amoladora) ya funciona, debe ser el material inadecuado ( mucha frecuencia y se satura ademas de que puede estar quedando pequeño para tanta potencia...


----------



## Yamith253

shevchenko dijo:


> fijate si haciendole un gap (un corte con la amoladora) ya funciona, debe ser el material inadecuado ( mucha frecuencia y se satura ademas de que puede estar quedando pequeño para tanta potencia...



mmmm lo raro es que ese mismo material lo usé para el otro proyecto la fuente de 12v conmutada y con las mismas características, calibre de alambre, numero de vueltas color del toriode e incluso a esa fuente de 12vdc conmutada le saque 45 + 45 y 4 amperios y nunca se calentó en lo mas minimo

la fuente la tengo oscilando a 55kHz en ambos casos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estarán trabajando a frecuencias muy distintas ?


----------



## blanko001

Yamith253 dijo:


> gracias colega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola... otra pregunta aquí... es normal que el inductor de salida se caliente? actualmente la fuente que hice (800w) da en su salida 55V + 55V DC y de corriente 6amperios... a esa cantidad de corriente de carga  la tensión no se cae ni medio voltio siquiera, pero solo tengo la duda del inductor de salida...
> la bobina la construí con un toroide amarillo-blanco con 26 vueltas de alambre doble #17



Hola, es posible que el tamaño no sea el adecuado, un tamaño muy pequeño hace que se sature rápidamente para la potencia deseada. Por otro lado hay que mirar como se bobinó el toroide y revisar muchas veces, porque sin dudas en este proyecto lo que me parece más difícil es bobinar dicho toroide  Después de varios dibujos para interpretar el correcto bobinado lo comprendí 

Saludos!


----------



## Yamith253

aquí adjunto algunas fotos de los dos proyectos fuente smps de 12V, fuente half-bridge 800W y la prueba de la fuente half-bridge con carga resistiva en la salida

a la fuente de smps de 12VDC le pude sacar hasta 4 amperios por rama (45+45) sin caída de tensión en la salida.... aquí el inductor de salida no calienta (primero lo probé con unas resistencias y después le puse dos driver zener amplificadores)

la fuente half-bridge le pude sacar 7.1 amperios por rama (50+50) sin caída de tensión.. tenia dos bombillos de 60W y un horno resistivo conectado a la salida de esta fuente aquí en esta fuente el inductor de salida parece una plancha incluso si solo conecto un solo bombillo como carga (fui muy precavido a la hora de colocar los pines correspondientes en el pcb, me cercioré  de que no estuviera mal puesto el inductor)

bueno en realidad solo bajó en ambas fuentes al rededor de medio voltio no mas a pesar de la carga que le tenia...

en ambos casos el pcb del lado de la salida es exactamente igual incluido los componentes.... por eso pregunto lo del calentamiento del inductor de salida en la fuente half-bridge





blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, es posible que el tamaño no sea el adecuado, un tamaño muy pequeño hace que se sature rápidamente para la potencia deseada. Por otro lado hay que mirar como se bobinó el toroide y revisar muchas veces, porque sin dudas en este proyecto lo que me parece más difícil es bobinar dicho toroide  Después de varios dibujos para interpretar el correcto bobinado lo comprendí
> 
> Saludos!



bueno comprendo... en eso también fui muy cuidadoso... construí dos inductores de salida y cada uno lo puse exactamente igual en cada fuente... no creo que me halla equivocado


----------



## Yamith253

Yamith253 dijo:


> aquí adjunto algunas fotos de los dos proyectos fuente smps de 12V, fuente half-bridge 800W y la prueba de la fuente half-bridge con carga resistiva en la salida
> 
> a la fuente de smps de 12VDC le pude sacar hasta 4 amperios por rama (45+45) sin caída de tensión en la salida.... aquí el inductor de salida no calienta (primero lo probé con unas resistencias y después le puse dos driver zener amplificadores)
> 
> la fuente half-bridge le pude sacar 6 amperios por rama (50+50) sin caída de tensión.. tenia dos bombillos de 60W y un horno resistivo conectado a la salida de esta fuente aquí en esta fuente el inductor de salida parece una plancha incluso si solo conecto un solo bombillo como carga (fui muy precavido a la hora de colocar los pines correspondientes en el pcb, me cercioré  de que no estuviera mal puesto el inductor)
> 
> bueno en realidad solo bajó en ambas fuentes al rededor de medio voltio no mas a pesar de la carga que le tenia...
> 
> en ambos casos el pcb del lado de la salida es exactamente igual incluido los componentes.... por eso pregunto lo del calentamiento del inductor de salida en la fuente half-bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bueno comprendo... en eso también fui muy cuidadoso... construí dos inductores de salida y cada uno lo puse exactamente igual en cada fuente... no creo que me halla equivocado


   - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - 

hola compañeros les comento..... estuve revisando el motivo por el cual el inductor de salida se calentaba demasiado.... sólo hice un cambio y dejó de calentar excesivamente... ahora calienta pero tibio yo diría que no llega a los 30 grados....

el cambio que realicé fue el siguiente: en la tarjeta osciladora cambié un diodo zener de 15 voltios por uno de 36 voltios con el objetivo de aumentar la tensión de la fuente pero al cambiar esto no solo aumento la tensión si no que también disminuyó considerablemente el calor del inductor de salida... la verdad no comprendo porque motivo pasó eso pero bueno hasta el momento la fuente trabaja súper bien... antes sólo alcanzaba a sacarle un máximo de 550W y la tensión se caía como 10 voltios por rama.... ahora con los cambios, midiendo y la cosa llegué a sacarle los 800W a una tensión de salida de 60 + 60VDC a plena carga sólo bajó por rama 0.8 voltios.... tal vez por la cantidad de alambres en paralelo que le puse al transformador no me permitió sacarle mas corriente pero de momento estoy satisfecho con el resultado... ahora estoy construyendo otra fuente pero al transformador le agregaré mas alambres en paralelo al pcb le haré las pistas mas gruesas y quizás algún otro detallito mas... si alguien tiene una sugerencia para sacarle mas corriente a la fuente pues bienvenido sea....

el transformador lo construí de la siguiente manera:
núcleo E55
vueltas en el primario 7 + 7 
cantidad de alambres 70 #32
vueltas en el secundario 8 + 8
cantidad de alambres 50 #32
teóricamente con esos datos le podía sacar hasta los 9 amperios aproximadamente pero sólo pude sacarle al rededor de 7 amperios (teniendo en cuenta en que mis datos estén correctos).

En la formula para el cálculo de las vueltas tomé fue la frecuencia de oscilación de la tarjeta y no la del transformador que es la mitad de esta (se que es incorrecto), aún así la fuente trabajó bien (tarjeta oscilando a 50Khz y transformador a la mitad 25Khz).... cuando hice el calculo para que el transformador trabajara a 50Khz (oscilador 100Khz) el número de espiras me dio algo así como 7 + 7 vueltas... hice el transformador tal cual dio las fórmulas y no trabajó bien a la frecuencia de 50Khz... la fuente oscilaba y prendía la serie... no se porque pasaba eso.... lo que hice fue bajar la frecuencia del oscilador a 50Khz (transformador 25Khz) y allí funcionó todo perfecto.... tal vez las características del material del núcleo u otra cosa hicieron que tuviera que bajar la frecuencia... ojala alguien aquí con mas experiencia me explique lo que pudo haber ocurrido o de pronto me equivoqué en los cálculos

los mosfet que utilicé fueron el w20nm50 y apenas y calientan a pesar de la carga que le puse (dos bombillos de 60W, un horno de resistencias que consume 550W dos cautín de 40W), medí 38 grados en el disipador después de unos 10 minutos de estar encendida


gracias a mnicolau por este excelente proyecto y a las demás personas por la ayuda estaré atento a cualquier comentario


----------



## Yamith253

mnicolau dijo:


> Gracias por la lista Tacatomon
> 
> Ayer tuve la oportunidad de estrenar (por error) la protección contra cortos  . Esa sencilla implementación me ahorró unos 8U$S en componentes que debería haber cambiado
> 
> PD: Fijate en los mosfets, es IRF740 en lugar de IRF470
> 
> Saludos



me imagino el chisponazo... a mi me pasó también por accidente con las puntas del tester midiendo y caaaabooom se apagó la fuente y luego volvió a encender


----------



## j0nA

Hola compañeros del foro.

Respecto a la fuente de 800W, quería consultarles si es "normal" tener tensiones asimétricas en la salida terciaria, antes de los reguladores, tal como se indica en la imagen. Esta medición se realizó con la fuente en vacío.
Pude notar que estas tensiones disminuyen un poco al ponerle carga a la fuente.
Los reguladores calientan excesivamente.

¿Puede deberse a la ESR y ESL de los capacitores de filtro? ¿O es un problema de armado del transformador?

Saludos!


----------



## Yamith253

j0nA dijo:


> Hola compañeros del foro.
> 
> Respecto a la fuente de 800W, quería consultarles si es "normal" tener tensiones asimétricas en la salida terciaria, antes de los reguladores, tal como se indica en la imagen. Esta medición se realizó con la fuente en vacío.
> Pude notar que estas tensiones disminuyen un poco al ponerle carga a la fuente.
> Los reguladores calientan excesivamente.
> 
> ¿Puede deberse a la ESR y ESL de los capacitores de filtro? ¿O es un problema de armado del transformador?
> 
> Saludos!



yo tuve ese problema en vacio... la parte negativa marcaba 18 y la positiva 15... pero puse un led con su respectiva resistencia a cada salida y emparejó enseguida... ahora si los reguladores calientan demasiado o están dañado o están mal colocados o hay un error en el pcb o el bobinado del terciario quedó disparejo y de paso muy alto


----------



## blanko001

Yo creo que quedó muy alto el terciario como dice Yamith... 

¿Que tensiones tiene antes de los reguladores?


Saludos!


----------



## Yamith253

Hola compañeros una pregunta... como hago para quitar la oscilacion del voltaje de salida de la smps hñaf bridge 800? Resulta que por cosas de la vida cayo un tornillo en la fuente y se dañaron los integrados sg3525 ir2110 y los dos mosfet yo cambié otros componentes como el tl431 y el optoacoplador por si las moscas... antes la fuente trabajaba perfecto y ahora despues de la reparacion me da los voltajes de salids y todo pero la fuente empieza a hacer un silbido y el voltaje oscila mas o menos por 2 voltios y eso mete ruido a las tarjetas amplificadoras... me gustaria que alguien me diera una idea de que es lo que se dede hacer... las resistencias de salida las tengo en 3k3 a 5w


----------



## Yamith253

Adjunto un gif del comportamiento de la tarjeta controladora...
Siempre esta abriendo y cerrando la onda no esta estable aun estando en vacio... le quito el diodo zener para dejarlo en lazp abierto y se van los ruidos etc pero obvio la tension de salida se sube y no es lo que se quiere.... antes de la explosion regulaba normalmente....


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA

Yamith253 saludos, compañero por lo general  esos  silbidos vienen del transformador, prueba con otro para descartar; cambia diodos zener  y si no sale por ahí la falla ármate un puente rectificador aparte con diodos FR304 reciclados, inductor de salida y filtros etc y conéctala anulando primero la de la tarjeta original del transformador del secundario y conectando la nueva.


----------



## djnanno

Seria bueno empezar viendo donde cayo el tornillo, ya que puede haber quemado alguna resistencia, o puesto capacitores a mayor valor de tension. Si antes funcionaba sin problemas y luego de eso falla, no es el transformador. Es en la lógica de control. Puede ser desde el lazo de realimentación, los componentes que rodean al SG que controlan la frecuencia de oscilacion y compensación, o los componentes de bootstrap del IR. Lo mejor, medilos todos. Suerte.


----------



## Yamith253

djnanno dijo:


> Seria bueno empezar viendo donde cayo el tornillo, ya que puede haber quemado alguna resistencia, o puesto capacitores a mayor valor de tension. Si antes funcionaba sin problemas y luego de eso falla, no es el transformador. Es en la lógica de control. Puede ser desde el lazo de realimentación, los componentes que rodean al SG que controlan la frecuencia de oscilacion y compensación, o los componentes de bootstrap del IR. Lo mejor, medilos todos. Suerte.



Gracias por responder compañero... la verdad revise todo cambie los integrados por que obvio estaban dañados uno exploto y el otro quedo en corto... ademas revise el resto de componentes de la tarjeta de control y no encontre nada raro pero por si las moscas los cambie... la solucion del problema de la oscilacion tenia que ver con el sistema de retroalimentacion que estaba usando (no hice el que se publico aqui en el proyecto) supuestamente estaba usando uno que antes del corto funcionaba perfectamente sin ruidos de ninguna clase ni oscilaciones de voltaje... tuve que modificar la parte del optoacoplador del lado del transistor y hacerlo asi como el que publico mariano ( asi le llamo al autor de la fuente) despues de eso la fuente trabajo normal... le hice la prueba de carga y le pude sacar 780W aproximadamente 67+67V a mas o menos 6.5 amperios... solo hubo caida de tension de 1V unicamente cuando le agregaba mas carga unos 40W mas ya la fuente empezo a caerse mas la tension de salida (casi 6 voltios bajó).. alli supe que ya estaba en el limite...


----------



## djnanno

Deberias revisar que las pistas no se hallan cortado. quizas alguna pista delgada murio. Revisa la estabilidad de alimentación en los CI que no tengan oscilaciones, revisa la oscilación de la frecuencia de reloj. Revisa, la tensión de referencia del SG.


----------



## Yamith253

djnanno dijo:


> Deberias revisar que las pistas no se hallan cortado. quizas alguna pista delgada murio. Revisa la estabilidad de alimentación en los CI que no tengan oscilaciones, revisa la oscilación de la frecuencia de reloj. Revisa, la tensión de referencia del SG.



Si compañero todo eso lo hice... la tarjeta fue probada con osciloscopio y no mostró nada raro despues del cambio... las pistas no se cortaron todo estaba bien la tarjeta la tengo trabajando con 15 voltios super estables... las señales del sg son excelentes las del ir igual... la frecuencia la tengo en 55KHz (fue donde mejor me funciono la fuente.. seria por las caracteristicas del nucleo porque todos los componentes son para alta velocidad por eso deduzco que es el nucleo que no rinde a una mayor frecuencia)... gracias por la recomendacion


----------



## djnanno

Pero a ver si entiendo bien. la fuente funcionaba perfectamente antes de que se caiga el tornillo arriba. Entonces no puede ser el transformador. a menos que se halla fundido un bobinado que no creo que pudiera pasar.


----------



## Yamith253

djnanno dijo:


> Pero a ver si entiendo bien. la fuente funcionaba perfectamente antes de que se caiga el tornillo arriba. Entonces no puede ser el transformador. a menos que se halla fundido un bobinado que no creo que pudiera pasar.



No cre que se el transformador que se dañó tengo otro armado para pruebas lo pusen el comportamiento fue el mismo... solo dije que los mosfer y los integrados de la tarjera fueron los que se dañaron.... por una razon extraña la parte del retorno no funcionó igual a pesar de que los componentes de la tarjeta los cambie todos... por eso hice la modificacion en la parte del retorno del oscilador... de ahi en adelante funciono perfecto...


----------



## cancerverus266

smps v3 compaqta diodos dobles

bueno retomando donde me quede ya reemplaze los transistores de la tarjeta de control (c945) y solo puedo varia 1 volt hacia abajo,el voltaje sigue simétrico, transistores 13007, núcleo y transformador de los 13007 son las únicas piezas recicladas,no logro ajustar el voltaje hacia abajo no e probado hasta donde sube por que los capacitores son de 63v,probare con otro núcleo quitando una vuelta al secundario para ver hasta donde baja y ver que tanto sube,alguna otra idea de que puede ser.
voltaje de +-15v estables y simétricos sin calor excesivo.
aun no pruebo con carga se puede poner un bombillo normal en la salida para pruebas tengo 2 de 100 watts.
alguna forma de probar la tarjeta de control sola y con únicamente un multimetro.

según entendí la resistencia en serie (r de 6.8k)con el potenciometro regula el voltaje que llega a la referencia y así aumenta/ disminuye el voltaje a la salida,es decir cuando tiende a cero el potenciometro alimenta mas voltaje haciendo que baje y viceversa correcto que tan factible es bajar el valor de esa resistencia(pregunto por que no es fácil conseguir semiconductores de calidad por acá y eso de quemar mas que caro es difícil conseguir nuevos componentes.) .
las mediciones fueron realizadas sin el circuito serie (previa prueba con este circuito,cualquier cambio o prueba sugerida se realizara con la serie conectada).
mientras daré otra repasada al post para ver si capto algo que no e entendido(que básicamente es como el 99.9 %)al menos es titulo ya lo entendi.
la placa es la misma solo la redimencione para que quedaran los componentes un poco mas holgados y así poder quitar poner mas cómodamente las piezas,verifique pista por pista según yo aun así anexo fotos espero se vean mas claras sino en breve subo otras.

gracias por leer mi duda y dependiendo si consigo las piezas armare la de 800 para un sistema triamplificado aun que párese que con esta basta ya que no pasara de 100 watts por canal


----------



## cancerverus266

releí el tema y recomendaban revisar los 2 divisores de las terminales 1 y 2 del integrado (las resistencias en valor y mediciones) y paso lo siguiente:

 realice las siguientes mediciones (después de ponerme 3 guantes de hule)en la terminal 1 del tl494 el voltaje varia de 3.8v a 26.6v conforme voy variando el preset,en la terminal 2 del integrado el voltaje se mantiene en 2.4 siempre aun que varié el preset.

ya prácticamente molesto dije al cuerno subí/baje el preset al máximo/mínimo y sigo sin variar el voltaje,así que dije adiós mundo cruel,donde esta la mecha .

le coloque una resistencia de calentador que media 14.5 ohms (segun yo serian los 200 watts mas o menos)solo por unos segundos por que empezo a humear :whistle: y el voltaje cayo hasta 44.3 volts y se mantuvo por unos segundos (no segui por lo antes dicho)nada de ruidos extraños .
la que sacaba humo era la resistencia no la fuente.
terminare las ultimas 70 paginas restantes para ver si encuentro algo que se me pasara.
sugerencias


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno,me atreví a usarla con amplificador 200w irfp250n que esta en el foro y la serie,y el voltaje bajo a 44.5 volt pero fue subiendo poco a poco hasta 48v que fue cuando deje de probarlo,no le di mucho volumen por el tema de la ganancia en este amplificador (lo corregiré como indican en el tema)en fin trabajo bien.
leí  el tema 
off-line smps failure modes pwm switchers and dc-dc converters
designing switching voltaje regulators with the tl494

 y por lo menos entendi donde estan las partes del circuito

1 y 2 se usan como configuracion de salida positiva. el que tiene variación de 3.8 a 26.6 v
la terminal 2 como indican las hojas se establece a la mitad del Vref,que es el valor que tengo de 2.4 (cercano).

así que según yo si cumplo con las condiciones de control (y funciona la fuente )así que no entiendo por que no varia el voltaje (a reserva de no poder ver formas de onda).

eso si cuando conecte el amplificador se escuchaba un sonido como cuando le subes al amplificador sin señal de audio por la sección del transformador y el toroide de salida,no muy fuerte lo escuche de casualidad por que me acerque a tocar el disipador de los reguladores y las resistencias de los leds,si no ni encuenta del poco ruido que hace la fuente en esa sección.

en cuanto logre hacerla funcionar(con asistencia del foro obviamente) espero realizar mediciones (seria bueno indicar en que puntos)de voltajes que debemos esperar en puntos específicos y así hacer mas sencillo detectar fallas.

se que la ley del mínimo esfuerzo no es aplicable en el foro pero como en mi caso que ya leí (mas bien medio leí entre el diccionario de ingles-español y los términos técnicos entrelace ideas)y entendí un poco mas que tengo enfrente no fue suficiente para corregir el error.
en fin a seguir traduciendo (baje otros 3 documentos de texas instrument) a ver que sale.


----------



## Yamith253

Construyendo otra fuente half bridge (objetivo sacarle mas potencia que la anterior que solo pude sacarle 800W) y 6 tarjetas clase D las otras 2 aun estan en el acido


----------



## ni

Quiero armar la fuente "Half bridge compacta" la que usa tl494 y e13007, en el info de esta fuente especifica bobinar el transformador de ferrita con alambre calibre 24 y 29, pero no consigo alambre magneto 29 para bobinar el transformador, el mas delgado que consigo es el 26
¿Se podría usar el 26?


----------



## pandacba

El cable tiene casi el doble de diámetro, probablemente no entre en el carrete
#26     0.405   0.129mm2
#29     0.286   0.064mm2


----------



## Yamith253

ni dijo:


> Quiero armar la fuente "Half bridge compacta" la que usa tl494 y e13007, en el info de esta fuente especifica bobinar el transformador de ferrita con alambre calibre 24 y 29, pero no consigo alambre magneto 29 para bobinar el transformador, el mas delgado que consigo es el 26
> ¿Se podría usar el 26?
> hola que tal... yo utilicé alambre calibre 32 obvio que mas alambres en paralelo igual funcionó perfecto...lo único malo es pelar esa cantidad de alambre para después unirlos en las puntas y soldarlos... muy tedioso


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno finalmente medio funciono ,haciendo otra smps y probando los tl494 de los cuales unicamente 3 funcionaron con ambas placas se consiguio que variaran el voltaje de +-22 a +-40,peroo resulta que se caia el voltaje de +-40 hasta +-26,esto se medio soluciono reemplazando los c945 mejoro pero la caída seguía asi que recicle los c945 de la placa de la fte destripada y milagrooo la caida de tencion con los amplificadores de la foto fue de 2 volts aun volumen no tan alto (lo que daba el celular)hasta ahi bien peroooo resulta que no puedo quitar el ruido del video.
de los 3 tl:
2 hacen el ruido constante al arrancar y en funcionamiento.
el restante hace un ruido intermitente al arrancar y constante funcionando.

se probo el arranque con carga y sin carga.

ruido intermitente






ruido constante






la smps de la 2a foto esta sin pegar solo sujeta con cinta entre devanados al igual que el toroide de salida.
la smps de la 3a foto esta con resina epoxica entre capas del devanado del tranformador,asi como el inductor de salida.

en ambos transformadores sobro espacio(poco obviamente)algún tip para quitar ese ruido,me parese que mariano menciono que ese ruido se debía a que la fte no terminaba de arrancar completamente.

13007 y diodos de salida por el tamaño de los disipadores no se percibe calentamiento excesivo en vació y con carga

algún reemplazo para el c945 ya que los que compre (18 en total)ninguno evito la caída de voltaje solo el par reciclado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese ruido *claramente* es de 50 o 100 Hz , nada tiene que ver con el switching , veo que no enroscaste un poco los cables, falta blindaje *o hiciste algún lazo de masa* . . .

También podría ser que tengas seteada la entrada a 220 V *o los capacitores de 220 uF x 200V medio flacos*; mediste si tenés 160V en cada uno y 320 V en total ?


----------



## cancerverus266

ahora que lo mencionas en una ocasión toque el disipador y se escuchaba ruido en las bocinas como de interferencia,los cables los trence como indican con taladro y un disco hasta quedar lo mas apretados que pude (o a que te refieres con enroscar?).

lo de los capacitores no lo medí lo hago y comento la situación.

y como se menciona en el hilo mis problemas se debían a los c945 que aun que nuevos no daban el ancho recicle los de las ftes que desarme y las 3 placas de control ajustaron y mantuvieron la potencia sin problemas(tambien el hecho de que de 9 tl494 solo 3 funcionaron)

que puedo hacer para mitigar ese ruido?

la entrada es de 110v (127 según en mi país) la tengo con el puente colocado (doblador de voltaje según se menciona en el tema)los capacitores son de 220v 560mF, deben ser de un voltaje mayor?
gracias por asesorarme


----------



## Yamith253

cancerverus266 dijo:


> ahora que lo mencionas en una ocasión toque el disipador y se escuchaba ruido en las bocinas como de interferencia,los cables los trence como indican con taladro y un disco hasta quedar lo mas apretados que pude (o a que te refieres con enroscar?).
> 
> lo de los capacitores no lo medí lo hago y comento la situación.
> 
> y como se menciona en el hilo mis problemas se debían a los c945 que aun que nuevos no daban el ancho recicle los de las ftes que desarme y las 3 placas de control ajustaron y mantuvieron la potencia sin problemas(tambien el hecho de que de 9 tl494 solo 3 funcionaron)
> 
> que puedo hacer para mitigar ese ruido?
> 
> la entrada es de 110v (127 según en mi país) la tengo con el puente colocado (doblador de voltaje según se menciona en el tema)los capacitores son de 220v 560mF, deben ser de un voltaje mayor?
> gracias por asesorarme


 
que tal compañero yo tuve algo similar a tu problema...realicé lo siguiente (ojo no fue con este modelo de fuente, fue con la que usa el sg3525 +ir2110) lavé la placa de control y potencia pensando que tal vez el problema era causado por la resina de la soldadura con esto mejoró la tensión de salida me daba mas rango de ajuste pero el cric cric (así le llamo al ruido) seguía..... medí después la tensión en la tarjeta osciladora y me di cuenta que el voltaje en la entrada del regulador estaba en 10V y a la tarjeta apenas y llegaban 7 voltios lo que hice aquí fue aumentar el numero de vueltas para el devanado auxiliar que alimenta la tarjeta osciladora (lo llevé hasta 20 Voltios antes del regulador) , después medí la salida del regulador y el voltaje de la tarjeta osciladora estaba en 15V estables.... por si las moscas coloqué mas condensadores en paralelo a la salida del regulador... con eso el ruido en el transformador se fue (cric cric cric) ... y en la prueba de candela pude sacarle hasta 70 + 70 a 6amperios y el voltaje sólo bajó algo mas de medio voltio


----------



## cancerverus266

el valor de voltaje en los capacitores de entrada es de 162v-162/3v por cada capacitor en extremos un total de 324/5v en la que no funciona aun y en la que funciona es de  162v-161v por cada capacitor en los extremos es de 323
el ruido al tocar  el disipador se debía a que  no había conectado el mismo con el capacitor,lo hice y santo remedio,voy a probar lo de los capacitores a la salida del regulador ya que de las dos que funcionaban solo 1 sigue viva mantiene el voltaje a la salida (no puedo pasar de 41v)y puedo conectarle un ventilador a la salida de 15v y no se caen ( a la entrada del regulador esta en 20v ).

en la que sigue en cirugía esta en 44v pero se cae el voltaje  a 28 (sigo con c945)al subir el volumen con el amplificador del vídeo cae el voltaje,y si conecta un ventilador a la salida de 15v este se cae haciendo que el voltaje principal baje a 10v (aquí  probare lo de los capacitores a la salida del regulador como sugieren )

aun falta que llegue a 45v pero ya trabaja,en definitiva tengo que hacerlas funcionar ya que es mucho mejor que la fte convencional.creo que modificare el pcb de mariano para poder incluir la tarjeta de control al pcb, me párese que blanka lo hizo espero pueda subir su versión de pcb para guiarme


----------



## cancerverus266

aparentemente ya solucione mis problemas:
el detalle de la caída de voltaje al conectar el amplificador, y la caída de voltaje al trabajar el amplificador se solucionaron.
problema el toroide de salida era de mayor tamaño,utilizaba uno de 2.8 cm de diámetro externo lo cambie por uno de 2.3 cm de diámetro externo.
el voltaje ya no baja al conectar el amplificador,trabajando breve mente no baja mas de .5v,aun no evaluo el calentamiento en el mismo ya que solo lo probé por 1 min.
el ruido de los vídeos que subí aun sigue pero las prestaciones de estabilidad y potencia mejoraron.

así que:
leer bien el post.
verificar materiales empleados.
bobinar de la mejor manera posible sobre materiales especificados y de las medidas mencionadas (en diferentes verificar o re-calcular los valores).
de ser posible realizar 2 para comparar fallas.

en mi caso me sirvió el quemar la 2a fte  ya que tuve que reemplazar driver, capacitores,resistencia y diodos de los 13007 asi como estos y poner el toroide mas chico al que se usaba y bingo. si al parecer no tenia sentido decir que se encontró la falla por todos los componentes reemplazados,peroooo derivado de ello empece a indagar un poco mas comenzando con el inductor de salida dado que era lo único diferente entre las ftes y solo con ese cambio en la 1a fte se estabilizo voltaje y potencia bajo lo antes mencionado, mas aun me permitió llegar a los 45v simétricos sin problemas.

así que no echar en saco roto las recomendaciones de los de mas participantes del tema.
gracias y en cuanto pueda castigar la fte les diré si ya le agarramos la maña a esto.
pd eso si aun no puedo conectar nada mas a -+15 v por que se pone loca la fte pero si hacer uso de estos voltajes trabaja muy bien


----------



## Agustinw

Estoy arrancando con la construcción de la smps 800w.
Me acaban de llegar los EE42


----------



## peterbaumann

Hola
Puedo obtener 1000 vatios de este núcleo?


----------



## Fogonazo

Mide el diámetro de la rama central.

En el Foro se encuentra comentado el cálculo de potencia que puedes conseguir de ese núcleo, será cuestión de buscar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese núcleo era de un aparato (televisor ¿?) 

¿ De cuanta potencia era dicho aparato ?


----------



## peterbaumann

[QUOTE = "Fogonazo, post: 1217960, member: 4705"] Measures the diameter of the central branch.

In the Forum is commented on the calculation of power that you can get from that core, it will be a matter of searching. [/ QUOTE]


¡No estoy trabajando en el convertidor de half bridge smps!

¿Cómo está el núcleo de ferrita enrollado en el half bridge?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 21, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese núcleo era de un aparato (televisor ¿?)
> 
> ¿ De cuanta potencia era dicho aparato ?



¡Sí!
Desafortunadamente no entendí el poder de la TV.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ De que aparato obtuviste ese transformador ? Tendrá la potencia equivalente a la del dispositivo original .

From what device did you get that transformer ? It will have the equivalent power to that of the original device .


----------



## peterbaumann

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ De que aparato obtuviste ese transformador ? Tendrá la potencia equivalente a la del dispositivo original .
> 
> ¿De qué dispositivo obtuviste ese transformador? Tendrá el poder equivalente al del dispositivo original. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Televisor
> Parece una potencia de 1000 vatios!


----------



## louro

http://www.datasheetspdf.com/pdf-down/E/E/R/EER23_ETC.pdf


----------



## cdaf_1986

quería saber si alguien me podría decir como se calcula(o en relación a que) el capacitor cerámico que va en serie con la bobina primaria del transformador smps...gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que cuando conduce VT2 , C7 se carga a través del  primario de Tr1 (circula determinada carga eléctrica) , VT2 deja de conducir y entonces conduce VT1 , ahora C7 se descarga a través  del primario de Tr1 (de nuevo circula la misma carga eléctrica pero hacia el otro sentido) .

La cantidad de cargas que circulen estarán  en relación al valor  de C7 , al Voltaje de alimentación y a la frecuencia de trabajo , de manera que C7 funciona cómo limitador de corriente-potencia.

Ya lo podés calcular vos solo


----------



## Yamith253

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que cuando conduce VT2 , C7 se carga a través del  primario de Tr1 (circula determinada carga eléctrica) , VT2 deja de conducir y entonces conduce VT1 , ahora C7 se descarga a través  del primario de Tr1 (de nuevo circula la misma carga eléctrica pero hacia el otro sentido) .
> 
> La cantidad de cargas que circulen estarán  en relación al valor  de C7 , al Voltaje de alimentación y a la frecuencia de trabajo , de manera que C7 funciona cómo limitador de corriente-potencia.
> 
> Ya lo podés calcular vos solo


Bueno yo pensaba que tenia otra función si es asi no le veo mucho sentido... pensaba que tal vez era para bloquear el paso de DC hacia el transformador... pero bueno siempre es bueno saber esos datos... poco he leido sobre la funcion de ese condensador


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si fuera un amplificador de audio , lineal , clase A , B , o AB de fuente simple y con capacitor de salida , que es similar idea , entonces si porque los dos transistores consumen una corriente de reposo y entonces pasaría DC al parlante


----------



## cdaf_1986

Gracias dosmetros por la respuesta....


----------



## Yamith253

C





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si fuera un amplificador de audio , lineal , clase A , B , o AB de fuente simple y con capacitor de salida , que es similar idea , entonces si porque los dos transistores consumen una corriente de reposo y entonces pasaría DC al parlante


Compañero una pregunta ya que explicó lo del condensador.... que pasaría si se elimina ese condensador con el objetivo teorico de aumentar potencia ya que he visto otras fuentes half bridge y no le colocan ese condensador... afectaría a los mosfet o al mismo transformador? Y gracis por la respuesta anterior


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aguantará hasta que algo se queme si la sobre-exigis , es obvio.

En las lámparas ahorradoras de bajo consumo necesitaban* si o si *limitar la corriente total ( C3 ) y la de filamentos que es permanente ( C4 ).


----------



## louro

cdaf_1986 dijo:


> quería saber si alguien me podría decir como se calcula(o en relación a que) el capacitor cerámico que va en serie con la bobina primaria del transformador smps...gracias
> Ver el archivo adjunto 166944



Power AMP com fonte chaveada


----------



## cdaf_1986

Muchas gracias...... Iouro....


----------



## cancerverus266

al fin encontré la causa del ruido descrito en los vídeos, y me salio otra duda , como diablos funcionaba jejejeje.
en la placa de donde saque el EE16 (y los otros 5 igual) el orden es A1 A2 C (aquí supuse que las A´s son intercambiables) pero no me di cuenta que conecte por decir (me refiero a que las A´s son intercambiables)A1 a 1,A2 a 2 y C 3 de la placa de control cuando son 1 y 3 a las A´s y  2 a C,me di cuenta de ello al rehacer la placa para integrar la placa de control y así evitar hacer 2 placas, corregí esas conexiones y el ruido se fue ahora esta silenciosa,no he realizado mas pruebas aun pero párese que ya esta terminada.
así que si modificamos el pcb aun que sea para dar mas cabida a los componentes hay que verificar por que de que sale de una sale de una.


----------



## cancerverus266

estoy reformando el pcb para incluir la etapa de control en el mismo pcb sin los-15Vcd es correcto solo dejar la conexión como esta en la figura?


----------



## cancerverus266

ok según lo que leí puedo reemplazar el puente de 4 diodos por  2 diodos (lo provee con 1n4003 y un transformador convencional y funciono)en la fte auxiliar de la smps,la duda que tengo es si no habrá problema ya que en la smps la frecuencia es mayor a la de linea.
según yo no por que se usan diodos rápidos y como no pienso conectar nada mas a ese voltaje.
mas vale preguntar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , rápidos o mejor ultra-rápidos


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas tardes, la conexión de los transformadores en la imagen adjunta seria la correcta para hacer un voltaje simétrico o la conexión se haría antes de la rectificación? (segunda imagen) en caso de colocar un el inductor de filtro se pondría en VCC y - VCC? Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## nuk

Hola, aparentemente la figura 2 es correcta tendrías medio secundario en cada transformador (mayor espacio en cada uno por ende mayor cantidad de vueltas e igual a mas voltaje y corriente) la primera imagen estarías doblando la tensión a costa de la corriente, yo utilizaría esa configuración si no tuviera acceso al núcleo (no poder/querer desarmarlo) 

mi preocupación es mas por el primario de los núcleos que configuración es la mas apropiada bobinas en serie o paralelo ? 
tengo un par de E33 sin uso.

PSD: si estoy mal que alguien me corrija, gracias a todos.

Saludos!


----------



## hell_fish

Saludos amigo nuk, la primera imagen que yo sepa no es un doblador de tensión, es un rectificador de onda completa. 
En la primer imagen solo se usaría dos diodos dobles seria mucho mas fácil de conseguir, la pregunta es: ¿es correcto (eficiente) hacer esa conexión?


----------



## Yamith253

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas tardes, la conexión de los transformadores en la imagen adjunta seria la correcta para hacer un voltaje simétrico o la conexión se haría antes de la rectificación? (segunda imagen) en caso de colocar un el inductor de filtro se pondría en VCC y - VCC? Gracias por la ayuda


Como quiera que lo conecte es correcto


----------



## Agustinw

Hoy terminé de montar la fuentecita y ya la conecté con la lámpara serie, no tenía mucha esperanza de que arranque a la primera pero arrancó re bien. Me está variando entre +-22v y +-42v en vacío con una simetría perfecta.
Cuando le coloque los disipadores voy a realizar pruebas con carga.

El trafo ahora lo tengo un poco flaco y el núcleo no está pegado, seguramente luego lo vuelva a construir como se debe depende el resultado que me de ya que no le pienso sacar más de 400w

Gracias a Mariano por haber compartido este diseño tan robusto y sencillo.


----------



## Agustinw

Ayer realicé algunas pruebas con carga, hasta los 200W funcionó perfecto pero superando esa potencia se me comienza a calentar el nucleo y el transformador comienza a hacer ruiditos raros (trrr trrr trrr trr) las tensiones se mantienen bien.
Eso se puede deber a que el núcleo debe estar pegado en lugar de unido con cinta o al calibre del bobinado que queda pequeño?

Mientras hacia ese ruido si presionaba las E del nucleo el sonido se atenuaba
Estando cargada a unos 100w palpé temperaturas y tanto los mosfet como el tr y la resistencia de arranque estaba todo fresquito, lo único que me calienta en la fuente es el transformador lo cual para mi es buena señal.


----------



## Agustinw

Ayer probé uniendo las E con pegamento de contacto y ya no hace más el ruido, le volví a cargar 200w y todo bien, solo calienta el disipador de los rectificadores y el transformador. Más adelante cuando me llegué el alambre de litz que encargué lo voy a rebobinar.

Pd: Para el transformador *las laminas de cobre las obtuve* de unos trozos de pcb que me sobraron, puse el pcb en la hornalla hasta que el cobre se pueda retirar tirando asi que si tienen por ahí unos trozos de pcb pueden hacer eso.


----------



## xidomen

Hola, me encuentro con una duda existencial jaja, el capacitor que una la tierra del primario con la del secundario el de 2.2nf/1kv debe ser necesariamente  de ese voltaje? En ninguna fuente que he desarmado he encontrado, solo de 1nf/1kv, 10nf/1kv y 4.7nf/1kv, tengo varios de 2.2nf pero solo a 250v, ¿cual se podría usar en ese caso?


----------



## Yamith253

xidomen dijo:


> Hola, me encuentro con una duda existencial jaja, el capacitor que una la tierra del primario con la del secundario el de 2.2nf/1kv debe ser necesariamente  de ese voltaje? En ninguna fuente que he desarmado he encontrado, solo de 1nf/1kv, 10nf/1kv y 4.7nf/1kv, tengo varios de 2.2nf pero solo a 250v, ¿cual se podría usar en ese caso?



Compañero ya he armado varias fuentes de estas y a ninguna le puse ese capacitor... porque pasaba corriente cuando tocaba tierra del secundario... no era mucho pero lo considerè peligroso y decidì no colocarlo...


----------



## xidomen

Probaré sin colocarlo y les cuento que pasa


----------



## xidomen

Estoy de vuelta, termine la fuente y que les dijera. Funciona perfecto! Ramas totalmente simétricas no hay caídas te tensión, en vació no calienta absolutamente nada. El transformador es un EER 39/44 para poder sacar mas potencia, bobinados re calculados, los transistores de potencia son unos D304x de mas potencia que los e13007 y los diodos de salida son de 15A, otra modificación fue la realimentacion mediante un opto para que se puedan sensar ambas ramas y no haya caida de tension sin importar que rama se cargue, me guie de la pcb de control de mariano solo le agregue lo mencionado. Excelente aporte Mariano!


----------



## cancerverus266

hola podrías postear las modificaciones hechas?


----------



## xidomen

Si amigo claro, saliendo del trabajo las posteo


----------



## xidomen

amigo aquí esta el pcb que utilice para mi fuente, como te decía es casi igual a la de mariano solo que el voltaje lo referencia entre el + y el - con un opto 4n35.
El transformador que use tiene un área efectiva de 1.33 con lo cual me dieron 22 vueltas para el primario y 11+11 para el secundario, calculado para +-50v, el terciario lo hice con 4+4 vueltas. Los transistores de salida termine poniendo e13009l que los hice entrar en el pcb, y para la rectificación diodos de 15A. Solo eso fue lo que modifique y funciona muy bien


----------



## cancerverus266

hola debido a que no es fácil reciclar los núcleos me veo en la necesidad de calcular para otros núcleos los bobinados antes de hacerlo pregunto lo siguiente: el área en los de columna circular es a través  de la formula
 A=r x r x pi
 y para los de sección cuadrada o rectangular
A=a x b 

en mexico según el voltaje de linea es de 110v aun que medí con el voltimetro y me dio 120v cual debo tomar?

que porcentaje de variación de voltaje se recomienda usar para los cálculos?

del núcleo de sección cuadrada tengo 3 son EI miden 1.2cm por lado , el de seccion circular solo tengo 1 y es EE y mide 1.15cm de diametro.
 anexo fotos de los mismos

no pretendo sacar mas potencia simplemente usar esos núcleos ya que solo tengo 2 de el EI 33 y ya tengo suficientes piezas para poner hasta 4 capacitores a la entrada del rectificador de todas las que desarme pero solo pude rescatar  6 núcleos .
se agradece de antemano la asesoria


----------



## cancerverus266

esto esta bien o hay error:
 use las siguientes formulas:
Np=(Vin(max)/2)/(4E-8*Bmax*Frecuencia Transformador*Área Efectiva)
Ns=(1.1*(Vout+C)*Npri)/(Vin(min)*DCmax
para 
Ae=1.38
Vac=110
Vin max=342.23.
Vin min=280. 
F=81Khz.
Bmax=1500
Vfwd=1.4
DCmax=.95
obtuve lo siguiente:
Np=25.57=26 o 13+13 vueltas.
Ns=6=6+6 vueltas.
el auxiliar se calcula con la misma formula de Ns de arriba o hay que usar la 3.22 del libro de marty brown


con una Ae=.95
me dio lo siguiente:
Np=37.13=38=19+19 vueltas.
Ns=8.077=8+8 vueltas.

en el post #70 mariano dice:
Para el cálculo del área efectiva, no se toma exactamente el producto de los lados de la columna, sino que se lo afecta por un coeficiente (supongo por la dispersión) que no sé cual es pero si te fijás en la data de cualquier núcleo, siempre es un cachito menor (por ejemplo el EI33 muestra como Ae=118[mm^2], mientras que si lo calculás da 123[mm^2]) la diferencia es poca pero llevado al WaAc es bastante

cual es o donde puedo encontrar este coeficiente si no poseo  datos del nucleo?

gracias por su tiempo y ayuda.


----------



## aadf

Buenas,

Estoy por encarar la fuente, la versión mas chica y me surgen algunas dudas que no logre responder a lo largo de estos mensajes. Sera la primera que haga, después veré la otra....

Desarme un par de fuentes y tengo el driver EE-16, también tengo el trafo principal a bobinar y varios componentes, no todos. viendo el esquematico y la placa, me surgen estas dudas:

1.- El filtro de entrada que pongo en la foto sirve? Solo lo tenia en una fuente. El alambre tiene 0.5mm de diámetro.
2.- El único termistor que encontré es de 5ohm... no 15, podrá usarse?
3.- En el esquemático hay 2 caps de 10nFx1Kv a la entrada, justo despues del filtro que van a "Tierra". En la placa aparecen pero de 2.2nF x 1Kv.... y estos últimos son los que tengo... es lo mismo?
4.- Tengo diodos rápidos de 8A pero tienen una Vr de 100V.... son los 8TQ100... sirven o son muy justos?
5.- Como inductores de salida, tengo 2 toroides de esos amarillos/blanco pero no del mismo tamaño, uno tiene 25mm y el otro es mas grande, casi 30mm de diámetro exterior. Podre usar cualquiera?
6.- La salida de la fuente de 15v tiene en la placa resistencias de 2K2 y en el esquema de 560... cual irian?
7.- La última ... Las salidas de ambas tensiones tienen capacitores por duplicado... eso tiene un motivo en particular o puedo poner 470 en lugar de 2x220 y 2200 en lugar de 2x1000???

Gracias y saludos!
Andres


----------



## osk_rin

Que tal compañeros.
Nuevamente gracias Mariano por compartir tu diseño ya que tiene bastante tiempo invertido.

Esta fuente tenia años deseando hacerla, hace más de 2 años quizá 3 hice el PCB y solo monte unos cuantos componentes y la deje en una caja olvidada hasta hace días que unos amigos me recordaron que la tenía, así que ya con más idea y conocimientos me decidí a terminarla y funciona muy bien.

*Memoria técnica:* Al inicio no arranco, me sucedió lo que a varios compañeros que solo entibiaban los transistores de entrada pero no daba voltaje y eso se debía a que el trafo para los driver que use, estaba cruzado de las bobinas que controlan los transistores entrada de acuerdo al diagrama tenia lo siguiente:
*El pin "a" lo tenía conectado al "d" y viceversa, la sugerencia del problema me la hizo el compañero  **shevchenko** el "Ruso", corregí el detalle y la fuente arranco.
*

Sin más les dejo unas cuantas fotografías:


Como no tenia mas diodos to220 con el voltaje suficiente para el trabajo opte por hacer un par de arreglo de diodos de 3 Amp en paralelo:


Saludos al Foro.


----------



## cancerverus266

alguien mas probo la modificación de xidomen para censar ambas ramas?


----------



## osk_rin

cancerverus266 dijo:


> alguien mas probo la modificación de xidomen para censar ambas ramas?



Que tal.
Debe de funcionar, ya que es exactamente la misma configuracion que se uso en esta fuente:

SMPS Dc-Dc + PCB

Revisa esquema y compara conexiones.

Saudos.


----------



## xidomen

Como dice osk_rin, la retro la saque de la fuente dc-dc de mariano, pruebala me funcioma muy bien y a la primera. Recien le puse otra que incluye proteccion contra cortos usando el amp de error del tl494 como comparador esto fue sacado de la fuente de mariano la que es lazo abierto. La posteo cuando la haya probado del todo


----------



## juancho009

Hola a todos, tengo una duda

Quisiera armar esta fuente pero con los irf740 en lugar de los e13007 y controlados con un trafo driver
cambia mucho el diseño?, pensaba tambien poner unos mosfet en lugar de los c945 para darle mas corriente al primario del driver, ya que los irf740 necesitan buena corriente en el gate.

por ejemplo si en el primario del driver tengo 10+10 espiras y en el secundario 10 , 10+3 espiras, lograre los 15v en gate de los mosfet?

Gracias por su atencion!

PD: para que sirven el par de diodos en el emisor de los c945?


----------



## mogolloelectro

juancho009 dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo una duda
> 
> Quisiera armar esta fuente pero con los irf740 en lugar de los e13007 y controlados con un trafo driver
> cambia mucho el diseño?, pensaba tambien poner unos mosfet en lugar de los c945 para darle mas corriente al primario del driver, ya que los irf740 necesitan buena corriente en el gate.
> 
> por ejemplo si en el primario del driver tengo 10+10 espiras y en el secundario 10 , 10+3 espiras, lograre los 15v en gate de los mosfet?
> 
> Gracias por su atencion!
> 
> PD: para que sirven el par de diodos en el emisor de los c945?



yo pensaria que es mejor armar la fuente que usa el ir2110 o el ir 2153 para que no tengas que modificar tanto yo arme la del ir2153 con dos irf740 y trabaja de maravilla


----------



## juancho009

mogolloelectro dijo:


> yo pensaria que es mejor armar la fuente que usa el ir2110 o el ir 2153 para que no tengas que modificar tanto yo arme la del ir2153 con dos irf740 y trabaja de maravilla


El problema es que aca es dificil conseguir los ir21xx, poreso pensaba en un driver para mosfets.

encontre un esquema que usan un driver para mosfets aunque es auto-oscilante, podria funcionar con el TL494?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## juancho009

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



yo pensaba algo asi..

habra que poner algun resistor entre el bobinado primario y Vcc?

Gracias por su atencion 


juancho009 dijo:


> yo pensaba algo asi..
> 
> habra que poner algun resistor entre el bobinado primario y Vcc?
> 
> Gracias por su atencion



DOSMETROS

Ahora que me doy cuenta, no se estaria invirtiendo la señal que le llega al mosfet? 

no seria algo asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , era para asegurar los dos Mosfets apagados. Fijate R1 si va pull up o down


----------



## juancho009

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , era para asegurar los dos Mosfets apagados. Fijate R1 si va pull up o down



Ya entendí para que era el resistor de 1k5 que va antes del tap central del primario, limita la corriente cuando ambos transistores conducen  , cada dia se aprende algo.

Entonces usare un resistor de 39 o 47 ohmios

Tengo una duda con respecto a los amplificadores clase D..
He leido que estos amplificadores "devuelven" la energia a los rieles de voltaje de la fuente, entonces mi pregunta es:
¿Es peligroso alimentarlos con una fuente regulada?

Gracias por su atencion


----------



## Agustinw

Buenos días
A ver si alguien me puede dar una ayudita

Tengo un temita luego de montar la compacta 3.0
La fuente en vació no arranca, queda haciendo tic tic tic sube el voltaje y luego baja, no le llega suficiente tensión a la salida del 7815 pero colocando una carga de unos 30w ahí si arranca, también le cargué 90w y funciona, aunque noto que calienta bastante los transistores (con un disipador chiquito de los de fuente atx)
Probé añadirle una espira extra al terciario pero pasa lo mismo, también probé que hace la fuente si le quito la re alimentación y así arranca directamente aunque como es de esperar la tensión se va por las nubes jaja, me faltaría probar levantar el diodo de la alimentación del control y ponerle fuente externa a ver que hace.
¿Que me recomiendan revisar?

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

No estará fuera de fase alguno de los bobinados . . .   aunque no andaría nada , no ?


----------



## Agustinw

mmm no creo al menos los secundarios parecen estar bien, cuando arranca con la carga me da +-38v pero en cuanto quito la carga no se mantiene prendida. Los diodos ni se calientan y eso que no les puse disipador aún. El toroide es grandecito y está en contra-fase


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá invertir la realimentación


----------



## cancerverus266

xidomen, osrink disculpen la desconfianza que mas que eso es la falta de piezas originales y solo tengo las necesarias para armar 3 mas de las  que ya arme y con la adición de la protección contra cortos pues me espero a que la pruebe xidomen para evitar que pasen a la historia las armadas y las futuras por arma.de momento le entre al restaurado de amplificadores para entretenerme ya que perdí el teléfono del que me vendía el dryfilm y de mas llervas para hacer los pcbs y no e encontrado uno confiable y barato

desarme como 30 fuentes creo sola para obtener lo necesario para 5 jejejeje y aca hasta descompuestas quieren las perlas de la virgen por ellas.
en fin aquí si aplicare el coyoculto y me esperare a las pruebas.


----------



## Agustinw

Encontre el problemita, no estaba haciendo contacto el tap central del lado A del driver, solucioné eso y la fuente arrancó perfectamente entregando +-37v.
Le puse 90w de carga y bien, calentaban los tr y un poco los diodos luego pasé a 150w andubo 5seg y paaaa voló uno de los tr y componentes aledaños jaja
Estimo que el problema puede estar en el driver o en el transformador


----------



## xidomen

No he subido la modificación para la protección pero te comento que ya fue probada, el único inconveniente si se le puede llamar así, es que requiere de una alimentación externa para la placa de control, para que cuando se active la protección la fuente no se este apagando y encendiendo, esto debido a que la protección utiliza un scr que se enclaba con el voltaje de un sensor de corriente hecho con un toroide de polvo de hierro, esto igual sacado de otra fuente de mariano la mini, si la alimentación a la etapa de control la tomamos de donde se toma originalmente no funcionaria de manera adecuada debido a que el scr se desenclavaria al activarse la protección y al volver a iniciar la fuente se enclavaria provocando que encienda y apague o hasta pudiendo quemarse. la placa de control, subo la pcb en una rato. En las fotos esta la placa que comento y el toroide, actualmente no la tengo activa porque la fuente externa que le puse la saque para otro proyecto


----------



## xidomen

Para alimentar al TL494 con una fuente externa debemos retirar el diodo que viene de los +15v y alimentar de ahí con la fuente externa, obviamente unificando la tierra de la fuente auxiliar con la de la fuente. En el punto verde es donde se va a conectar el voltaje positivo de la fuente auxiliar y el negativo a la tierra del secundario, la fuente que yo use fue de 12v. IMPORTANTE: QUITAR LAS RESISTENCIAS DE 2.7K MARCADAS,SOLO ESAS 2. Estas hacen el arranque de la fuente junto con las de 220k, las retiramos porque al tener fuente externa ya estaria alimentada la placa de cotrol incluso si no hay voltaje a la salida de la fuente, espero se entienda.

V1 es el voltaje que viene del sensor de corriente, al sobrepasar el voltaje de polarización de D4 sumado al voltaje necesario para enclavar al scr, el transistor BC557 entra en saturación teniendo en el colector aproximadamente 5v que entran el Dead Time del TL494, desactivando los transistores de salida. Para reiniciar la fuente, esta se debe desconectar y esperar unos segundos para que se descargue la fuente auxiliar.Si bien se puede usar un transistor en vez del scr, yo lo use porque lo tenía a la mano y quería probarlo, pero ustedes pueden poner un c945 así tal cual está la PCB, solo asegurándose que la base conecte hacia donde estaría el GATE del scr.


Para el sensor de corriente usamos un toroide de polvo de hierro y le damos unas 45 vueltas con alambre delgado, yo use AWG 27, ese sería nuestro secundario. Para el primario solo es una espira, un cable que atraviese el toroide el cual se conecta a los puntos marcados con amarillo. Cabe destacar que se debe cortar parte de la pista para que la corriente pase a través del cable que menciono anteriormente.Esas son las modificaciones que realice y probé para incluir protección contra cortos y me funciono. Si ustedes quieren variar en qué punto se activa la protección lean el archivo que les adjunto (the fundamentals of current sense transformer design), lo descargue de aquí mismo del foro me parece que fue subido por Mariano. Entre más vueltas le den al toroide mayor será la sensibilidad, por tanto la protección se activa con menos corriente y viceversa.


----------



## xidomen

xidomen dijo:


> Para alimentar al TL494 con una fuente externa debemos retirar el diodo que viene de los +15v y alimentar de ahí con la fuente externa, obviamente unificando la tierra de la fuente auxiliar con la de la fuente. En el punto verde es donde se va a conectar el voltaje positivo de la fuente auxiliar y el negativo a la tierra del secundario, la fuente que yo use fue de 12v. IMPORTANTE: QUITAR LAS RESISTENCIAS DE 2.7K MARCADAS,SOLO ESAS 2. Estas hacen el arranque de la fuente junto con las de 220k, las retiramos porque al tener fuente externa ya estaria alimentada la placa de cotrol incluso si no hay voltaje a la salida de la fuente, espero se entienda.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 176455
> V1 es el voltaje que viene del sensor de corriente, al sobrepasar el voltaje de polarización de D4 sumado al voltaje necesario para enclavar al scr, el transistor BC557 entra en saturación teniendo en el colector aproximadamente 5v que entran el Dead Time del TL494, desactivando los transistores de salida. Para reiniciar la fuente, esta se debe desconectar y esperar unos segundos para que se descargue la fuente auxiliar.Si bien se puede usar un transistor en vez del scr, yo lo use porque lo tenía a la mano y quería probarlo, pero ustedes pueden poner un c945 así tal cual está la PCB, solo asegurándose que la base conecte hacia donde estaría el GATE del scr.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 176456
> 
> Para el sensor de corriente usamos un toroide de polvo de hierro y le damos unas 45 vueltas con alambre delgado, yo use AWG 27, ese sería nuestro secundario. Para el primario solo es una espira, un cable que atraviese el toroide el cual se conecta a los puntos marcados con amarillo. Cabe destacar que se debe cortar parte de la pista para que la corriente pase a través del cable que menciono anteriormente.Ver el archivo adjunto 176457Esas son las modificaciones que realice y probé para incluir protección contra cortos y me funciono. Si ustedes quieren variar en qué punto se activa la protección lean el archivo que les adjunto (the fundamentals of current sense transformer design), lo descargue de aquí mismo del foro me parece que fue subido por Mariano. Entre más vueltas le den al toroide mayor será la sensibilidad, por tanto la protección se activa con menos corriente y viceversa.


Tuve un error al decir que se debe quitar las resistencias de 2.7k, son las de 220k, lo dije asi porque recordaba que asi lo habia hecho, fue hasta hoy que saque la fuente para volver a habilitar la protección y me di cuenta del error.


----------



## el chimbo

Buenas noches amigos del foro
mi duda es con respecto al calculo del transformador
para saber si lo estoy realizando bien

formula para el primario:
Npri=(Vin(max)*10^8)/(4*F*Bmax*Ac)

Vin(max): (242vac*1.4142)/2 = 171.1182

F: 100,000 hz (siendo la half bridge con mosfet)

Bmax: 1500

Ac: 2.11(cm^2) nucleo ETD49

sustituyendo:

(171.1182*10^8)/(4*100,000hz*1500*2.11cm^2)

Npri: 13.51 redondeando a 14 vueltas

porque siendo un nucleo un poco mas grande que el ee/42/21/15 me da mayor numero de espiras
mientras que el archivo de texto del amigo mariano dice 6+6  osea = 12 en el primario


siguiendo con el calculo del secundario 

formula del secundario:
Nsec=(1.1*(Vout+Vfwd)*Npri)/(Vin(min)*DCmax)

Vout: 80v (quiero obtener +80/-80

Vfwd: 1.4v

Npri: 14 espiras

Vin(min): 198vac*1.4142/2 = 140.0058

DCmax= 0.95

sustituyendo

(1.1*(80v+1.4)*14)/(140.0058*0.95)

9.42 espiras

de antemano gracias a la comunidad 
y agradecerle al compañero Mnicolau por este maravilloso proyecto.
posdata: el pcb que estoy realizando es el que subio el amigo Ragaman que ya esta preparado para un nucleo ETD49 




adjunto fotos del nucleo


----------



## radium98

¿De qué tipo o nombre es el nombre térmico amarillo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

radium98 dijo:


> ¿De qué tipo o nombre es el nombre térmico amarillo?


Busque por hoja de Kaptron , veer mejor en : https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C1CHBD_pt-PTBR796BR796&q=fita+de+kapton+3m&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiwxIikyffgAhUVK7kGHXpeA3UQsAR6BAgCEAE&biw=1360&bih=657
Picar en : *Imagens de fita de kapton 3m*

!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cdaf_1986

Alguien sabe el rendimiento de  esta fuente?...gracias


----------



## xuantunt

¿Cómo cambiar para usar Fet IRF740 en lugar de usar 13009? Tengo muchas ganas de aumentar la capacidad de este circuito.

How to change to use Fet IRF740 instead of using 13009? I really want to improve the performance of this circuit.
Thank you!

Làm cách nào để thay đổi để sử dụng Fet IRF740 thay vì sử dụng 13009? Tôi thực sự muốn tăng công suất của mạch này.
Cảm ơn bạn



xidomen dijo:


> Para alimentar al TL494 con una fuente externa debemos retirar el diodo que viene de los +15v y alimentar de ahí con la fuente externa, obviamente unificando la tierra de la fuente auxiliar con la de la fuente. En el punto verde es donde se va a conectar el voltaje positivo de la fuente auxiliar y el negativo a la tierra del secundario, la fuente que yo use fue de 12v. IMPORTANTE: QUITAR LAS RESISTENCIAS DE 2.7K MARCADAS,SOLO ESAS 2. Estas hacen el arranque de la fuente junto con las de 220k, las retiramos porque al tener fuente externa ya estaria alimentada la placa de control incluso si no hay voltaje a la salida de la fuente, espero se entienda.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 176455
> V1 es el voltaje que viene del sensor de corriente, al sobrepasar el voltaje de polarización de D4 sumado al voltaje necesario para enclavar al scr, el transistor BC557 entra en saturación teniendo en el colector aproximadamente 5v que entran el Dead Time del TL494, desactivando los transistores de salida. Para reiniciar la fuente, esta se debe desconectar y esperar unos segundos para que se descargue la fuente auxiliar.Si bien se puede usar un transistor en vez del scr, yo lo use porque lo tenía a la mano y quería probarlo, pero ustedes pueden poner un c945 así tal cual está la PCB, solo asegurándose que la base conecte hacia donde estaría el GATE del scr.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 176456
> 
> Para el sensor de corriente usamos un toroide de polvo de hierro y le damos unas 45 vueltas con alambre delgado, yo use AWG 27, ese sería nuestro secundario. Para el primario solo es una espira, un cable que atraviese el toroide el cual se conecta a los puntos marcados con amarillo. Cabe destacar que se debe cortar parte de la pista para que la corriente pase a través del cable que menciono anteriormente.Ver el archivo adjunto 176457Esas son las modificaciones que realice y probé para incluir protección contra cortos y me funciono. Si ustedes quieren variar en qué punto se activa la protección lean el archivo que les adjunto (the fundamentals of current sense transformer design), lo descargue de aquí mismo del foro me parece que fue subido por Mariano. Entre más vueltas le den al toroide mayor será la sensibilidad, por tanto la protección se activa con menos corriente y viceversa.


----------



## xidomen

No es tan facil como ponerlo y ya, los mosfet requieren de un circuito de disparo por llamarlo de una forma, habria que agregar algun driver o como he visto en algunas fuentes, con un pequño transformador de ferrita. En paginas anteriores me parece que preguntaron eso, te recomiendo que lo leeas.


----------



## sebsjata

hola, como están? hago unas pequeñas consultas, estoy modificando la fuente para obtener 2kw +-95v (los 2kw es por rama 95vx22A= 2kw, pero se usa una rama por vez) re diseñando la pcb para el tamaño del núcleo y los nuevos componentes, voy a usar el EE55/28/21 N87 a 150kHz, para los mosfet voy a usar 4 irfp460pbf, 2 por rama, o la primera consulta es si puedo usar 2 STGW45HF60WD,  estos soportan 70A pero no se si son lo suficientemente rápidos para la fuente, son igbt, la otra consulta es con los diodos de salida primero pensé usar 4 RHRP3060 soportan 30A 600v pero tienen un Vf de 2.1v y creo que disiparían mucha potencia, el otro candidato es usar 4 MUR3040WTG que tienen 2 diodos de 15A=30A y el Vf es de 1.25v, menos disipación, claramente compraría los MUR pero si puedo usar los otros mejor, cuestan menos, si saben de otros que me sirvan se los agradecería, la capacidad de entrada son 2 capacitores de 1000uF a 200v ¿está bien o le coloco mas?, la capacidad de salida va a ser igual, 3 de 1000uF por rama, ya que al aumentar la frecuencia la capacidad se mantiene, hice los cálculos y da los mismos mv de ripple que son alrededor de 25mv ¿está bien o le pongo mas por las dudas? se me olvidaba le puse 3uf de capacitancia serie, el capacitor que va en serie con el primario, creo que va bien 3uF ¿o mejor le coloco 4uF?

aquí les comparto una tabla de excel para calcular las espiras, un compañero del foro la compartió, no recuerdo quien, pero era solo para el primario, le agregue para el secundario y el terciario, también para calcular la frecuencia del controlador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El STGW45HF60WD  es ultra rápido , ahora he visto que las soldadoras inverter chicas (3,500 Watts) están usando : IGBT 60n60  o el fga 6560 , compará datasheets . . .


----------



## sebsjata

gracias por contestar @DOSMETROS haciendo las comparaciones el mas rápido de los 3 en parámetros Td(on), Tr(on), Td(off) y Tr(off) es el 60n60, el que tiene menos capacitancia es el fga, el que tiene menos Qg es el fga y le sigue el stg, el que tiene menor perdidas por conmutación y bastante menos es el stg, Qrr y Trr gana el 60n60, en definitiva me iria por el 60n60, es un intermedio entre los 2, pero voy a escoger el stg porque es el que tiene menos perdidas, calienta menos, y casa muy bien a las necesidades de la fuente. una pregunta acerca del diodo interno, veo que tiene un Vf algo alto es de 2.5v ¿debería colocar un diodo schottky externo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si siempre conviene uno ultrarápido y de muy buena corriente  y quizás zener en el Gate


----------



## sebsjata

hola amigos como están, muestro como va la fuente
  top     bottom
las pistas azules es el bottom layer y las rojas el top, la lineas que se ven en la mitad de algunas pistas, las de potencia, en esa parte no llevan solder mask, es el cobre descubierto para rellenar con estaño para aumentar la corriente que soportan las pistas, como esto.

no le coloque los diodos a los transistores de potencia y, los dos snubber del secundario tampoco los coloque, no tenia espacio, ¿hay algún problema si no coloco esos snubber? la placa quedó de 14cm x 17cm, me falta ajustar los diámetros de los pads, los diámetros de los agujeros de los pads y la placa de control, e estado un poco corto de tiempo.


----------



## ignacio45

Hola realizo una consulta bastante tonta y basica, si al controlador pwm lo alimento con una fuente externa, la masa de esta fuente externa debe estar unida con la masa de la fuente( es decir la misma masa de los transistores, capacitores del filtrado, etc), sin conectar las masas a la hora de encender la fuente externa para que comience a trabajar el control me vuelan los transistores. espero me saquen la duda a pesar de que pasó tiempo


----------



## Agustinw

ignacio45 dijo:


> Hola realizo una consulta bastante tonta y basica, si al controlador pwm lo alimento con una fuente externa, la masa de esta fuente externa debe estar unida con la masa de la fuente( es decir la misma masa de los transistores, capacitores del filtrado, etc), sin conectar las masas a la hora de encender la fuente externa para que comience a trabajar el control me vuelan los transistores. espero me saquen la duda a pesar de que pasó tiempo



Si colocas una fuente externa de 15v el positivo tiene que ir a la salida del regulador que alimenta la placa controladora y el negativo al gnd del regulador


----------



## ignacio45

Gracias Agustinw ahora entiendo.Te quiero molestar con otra duda, mira estoy tratando de armar una fuente de muy poca potencia , con un mosfet buz80 , el tl494 y un trafo de fuente de pc, el problema que tengo es que al medir la salida del trafo no tengo ninguna señal, el ,mosfet no conmuta y por ultimo este se termina quemando.  No entiendo porque razón no conmuta con algo tan básico y antes de ponerme a armar todo quiero realizar esa prueba.
la frecuencia del trabajo es de 40khz, el buz80 soporta hasta 800v y bueno te adjunto la disposición de las bobinas del trafo de fuente de pc que no tiene mucho misterio.
Otro punto es que al tl494 lo estoy alimentando con una fuente externa ya que como te digo quiero hacer una prueba de esta parte de conmutación primero antes de armar  todo, eso podria ser un problema?. La masa del mosfet seria la del puente de diodos no?
Espero alguno pueda  sacarme esta duda que no logro entender como se quema tan rápido el mosfet sin siquiera conmutar.


----------



## sebsjata

bueno, al final no realice la fuente, es mucha potencia como para hacer algo DIY, pero igual la comparto por si a alguien le interesa.
SMPS y placa de control


----------



## hell_fish

ignacio45 dijo:


> Gracias Agustinw ahora entiendo.Te quiero molestar con otra duda, mira estoy tratando de armar una fuente de muy poca potencia , con un mosfet buz80 , el tl494 y un trafo de fuente de pc, el problema que tengo es que al medir la salida del trafo no tengo ninguna señal, el ,mosfet no conmuta y por ultimo este se termina quemando.  No entiendo porque razón no conmuta con algo tan básico y antes de ponerme a armar todo quiero realizar esa prueba.
> la frecuencia del trabajo es de 40khz, el buz80 soporta hasta 800v y bueno te adjunto la disposición de las bobinas del trafo de fuente de pc que no tiene mucho misterio.
> Otro punto es que al tl494 lo estoy alimentando con una fuente externa ya que como te digo quiero hacer una prueba de esta parte de conmutación primero antes de armar  todo, eso podria ser un problema?. La masa del mosfet seria la del puente de diodos no?
> Espero alguno pueda  sacarme esta duda que no logro entender como se quema tan rápido el mosfet sin siquiera conmutar.



Amigo el TL494 no conmuta bien un mosfet directamente tienes que hacer un driver, podría funcionar directamente con un UC3843 o similar o un SG3525, por otro lado por lo general las fuentes de pc son HALFBRIDGE tu parece que quieres hacerlo funcionar FLYBACK.


----------



## ignacio45

hell_fish dijo:


> Amigo el TL494 no conmuta bien un mosfet directamente tienes que hacer un driver, podría funcionar directamente con un UC3843 o similar o un SG3525, por otro lado por lo general las fuentes de pc son HALFBRIDGE tu parece que quieres hacerlo funcionar FLYBACK.


Puede ser que `por eso no conmute y caliente el mosfet, respecto a lo de Halfbrigde si se que trabajan así pero esta es una prueba para ver si conmuta el mosfet que ni lo hace por eso no tengo nada el secundario del trafo hell_fish


----------



## anderson ordaya

hola amigos del foro, primero quiero agradecer a mnicolau por excelente trabajo, donde estés te agradezco, y a todos los participantes que gracias a sus interrogantes y consejos tan acertados logre que mi fuente de 800 w funcionara ( a la primera). Adjunto fotos.


----------



## hell_fish

Que bueno, pero no se por que sigen diciendo que esta fuente es de 800wrms alguien  la ha testeado  osea en este foro alguien como yo dice "tengo una smps de10 kva " funcional y todos lo creeen ? osea para mi reales no supera los 500w


----------



## malesi

hell_fish dijo:


> Que bueno, pero no se por que sigen diciendo que esta fuente es de 800wrms alguien  la ha testeado  osea en este foro alguien como yo dice "tengo una smps de10 kva " funcional y todos lo creeen ? osea para mi reales no supera los 500w



Y que problema tienes, en el primer post ya te lo dicen:
►►-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*SMPS 800W:*- Potencia de salida teórica:  

¿Y que vas a hacer al respecto?
¿La testeas y pones los resultados?


----------



## sebsjata

hell_fish dijo:


> Que bueno, pero no se por que sigen diciendo que esta fuente es de 800wrms alguien  la ha testeado  osea en este foro alguien como yo dice "tengo una smps de10 kva " funcional y todos lo creeen ? osea para mi reales no supera los 500w


Y con qué fundamentos haces tal afirmación, ya la probaste? Te entregó 500w?, La potencia dependerá del núcleo del rectificado, transistores, frecu ncia de conmutación, etc. Así como está la fuente puede entregar fácil mente los 800w y más, con núcleo más grande, si no te das la potencia es porque algo haces mal, si es que ya la armaste.


----------



## Agustinw

Haciendo pruebas con resistencias de carga llegué a los 300 W con los IRF740 hasta que volaron los IRF y el controlador. Luego cambié a 20N60C3 reciclados de fuentes HP y llegué hasta los 500 W y por miedo no le di más que están muy caritos los driver de Mosfet.
Así que con buenos TR y el transformador muy bien armado con el núcleo correcto se debe llegar sin problemas cerca de los 800 W


----------



## ignacio45

Agustinw dijo:


> Haciendo pruebas con resistencias de carga llegué a los 300 W con los IRF740 hasta que volaron los IRF y el controlador. Luego cambié a 20N60C3 reciclados de fuentes HP y llegué hasta los 500 W y por miedo no le di más que están muy caritos los driver de Mosfet.
> Así que con buenos TR y el transformador muy bien armado con el núcleo correcto se debe llegar sin problemas cerca de los 800 W


podes pasar el circuito de como lo haces funcionar con lo IRF740? para ver que driver usas para excitar los mosfet y que tipo de controlador usas


----------



## Agustinw

ignacio45 dijo:


> podes pasar el circuito de como lo haces funcionar con lo IRF740? para ver que driver usas para excitar los mosfet y que tipo de controlador usas



Es el circuito original de la SMPS 800w


----------



## ignacio45

Agustinw dijo:


> Es el circuito original de la SMPS 800w


pero no modificas nada al pasar de transistores BJT a MOSFET?


----------



## Agustinw

El circuito original es con mosfets...


----------



## Jean Pier

Buenas, buenas compañeros del foro!!! Les cuento q*ue* estoy admirado con ésta fuente, por lo cual se le agradece al compañero que se tomó la molestia de diseñarla y compartirla...!

La cual me he tomado el reto de ensamblar poco a poco con los componentes nuevos, la cual he culminado...

Pero tengo un problema de calentamiento excesivo en el TIP50 y la resisten*cia* de 5 *W*w 4.7 *k* si alguien me podría ayuda con ésta falla estaría muy agradecido... Saludos!!!


----------



## Agustinw

Jean Pier dijo:


> Buenas, buenas compañeros del foro!!! Les cuento q estoy admirado con esta fuente, por lo cual se le agradece al compañero que se tomó la molestia de diseñarla y compartirla...!
> 
> La cual me he tomado el reto de ensamblar poco a poco con los componentes nuevos, la cual he culminado...
> 
> Pero tengo un problema de calentamiento excesivo en el TIP50 y la resisten de 5w 4.7K si alguien me podría ayuda con esta falla estaría muy agradecido... Saludos!!!



Hola Jean

El TIP50 y la resistencia forman la fuente auxiliar que alimenta el circuito de control durante el arranque por lo que si una vez encendida la fuente estos siguen calentando entonces es porque la fuente auxiliar sigue trabajando. Revisá la tensión que le llega a la entrada del regulador de la placa de control y asegurate de haber dado la cantidad correcta de espiras en el bobinado que alimenta el control. También puede ocurrir esto cuando haces regular la fuente muy bajo


----------



## Jean Pier

Un millón de gracias AGUSTINW, ya había revisado los voltajes y no le preste atención a los voltajes para empezar a ver mi error, y q*ue* andaba mal...!

Y tiene razón, con la etapa secundaria creo q*ue* no tengo problema ya q*ue* el voltaje es simétrico con el mismo valor en +/-.
Ahora en la tercera etapa solo tengo 10 *V*olts en el regulador LM7815 de la etapa de regulación. Y en la etapa +/-15 tengo en el regulador LM7815 solo +8 voltios y en el regulador LM7915 tengo -18 voltios claro éstos voltajes se encuentras en la entrada de los reguladores...!
Temo q*ue* me va tocar rebobinar el transformador ?


----------



## sebsjata

Jean Pier dijo:


> Un millón de gracias AGUSTINW, ya había revisado los voltajes y no le preste atención a los voltajes para empezar a ver mi error, y q andaba mal...!
> 
> Y tiene razón, con la etapa secundaria creo q no tengo problema ya q el voltaje es simétrico con el mismo valor en +/-.
> Ahora en la tercera etapa solo tengo 10 voltios en el regulador LM7815 de la etapa de regulación Y en la etapa +/-15 tengo en el regulador LM7815 solo +8 voltios y en el regulador LM7915 tengo -18 voltios claro estos voltajes se encuentras en la entrada de los reguladores...!
> temo q me va tocar rebobinar el transformador???


Si, toca rebobinar, usa la plantilla que subí en ESTE mensaje, colocas la frecuencia de trabajo y las tensiones que decenas al duty cicle, yo suelo poner el 80-85% la mayoría pone el 90%-95% pero después no tienes mucho margen para regular


----------



## ignacio45

Agustinw dijo:


> Haciendo pruebas con resistencias de carga llegué a los 300 W con los IRF740 hasta que volaron los IRF y el controlador. Luego cambié a 20N60C3 reciclados de fuentes HP y llegué hasta los 500 W y por miedo no le di más que están muy caritos los driver de Mosfet.
> Así que con buenos TR y el transformador muy bien armado con el núcleo correcto se debe llegar sin problemas cerca de los 800 W


Hola Agustinw resulta que estuve armando la fuente medio puente con los irf740 pero tengo un problema en el divisor capacitivo de entrada, la tension esta desequilibrada entre los dos capacitores, a uno le llega 240v y nose como no explota pero lo que si se pone muy caliente. Tenes idea cual podria ser el problema? o algun otro del foro le pasò esto?


----------



## blanko001

ignacio45 dijo:


> Hola Agustinw resulta que estuve armando la fuente medio puente con los irf740 pero tengo un problema en el divisor capacitivo de entrada, la tension esta desequilibrada entre los dos capacitores, a uno le llega 240v y nose como no explota pero lo que si se pone muy caliente. Tenes idea cual podria ser el problema? o algun otro del foro le pasò esto?



Hola. ¿El problema es en 110VAC o 220VAC? En una ocasión me sucedió similar, pero no caí en cuenta de medir la tensión sobre el capacitor; solo se calentaba uno, lo había reutilizado de una fuente ATX, reemplacé el par por otro reutilizado y dejó de calentar.


----------



## ignacio45

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola. ¿El problema es en 110VAC o 220VAC? En una ocasión me sucedió similar, pero no caí en cuenta de medir la tensión sobre el capacitor; solo se calentaba uno, lo había reutilizado de una fuente ATX, reemplacé el par por otro reutilizado y dejó de calentar.


Hola,el problema es en 220VAC, yo medí  el capacitor que se calentaba y me dió 240vdc, no entiendo como no explotó, ya probe con dos pares distintos y sigue igual. tendre que comprar unos y probar pero me parece raro lo que pasa, el puente rectificador dudo que sea el problema,


----------



## Emis

Comprobante que las resistencias de 150K estén en su valor?


----------



## ignacio45

Emis dijo:


> Comprobante que las resistencias de 150K estén en su valor?


Si están perfectas, solo que le puse de 0,5w en vez de 1w, tendrá algo que ver?


----------



## Emis

Creería que esas resistencias están para que no se produzca un desbalance en los capacitores, más allá de eso sí podés ponerle de 1w o 1/2w mejor


----------



## blanko001

ignacio45 dijo:


> Hola,el problema es en 220VAC, yo medí  el capacitor que se calentaba y me dió 240vdc, no entiendo como no explotó, ya probe con dos pares distintos y sigue igual. tendre que comprar unos y probar pero me parece raro lo que pasa, el puente rectificador dudo que sea el problema,


Si ya comprobaste con otro par entonces, revisa el puente de diodos y que el interruptor o el puente de conmutar entre 110VAC y 220VAC se encuentre abierto. Adicionalmente, no debe haber problema con usar resistores de 0.5W ya que ellos (150K) solo deben disipar 0.16W teóricos.


----------



## ignacio45

Emis dijo:


> Creería que esas resistencias están para que no se produzca un desbalance en los capacitores, más allá de eso sí podés ponerle de 1w o 1/2w mejor


Claro es para eso, voy a probar cambiando los capacitores, y ver que pasa. pero es raro ya que al medirlos me da bien su capacitancia


blanko001 dijo:


> Si ya comprobaste con otro par entonces, revisa el puente de diodos y que el interruptor o el puente de conmutar entre 110VAC y 220VAC se encuentre abierto. Adicionalmente, no debe haber problema con usar resistores de 0.5W ya que ellos (150K) solo deben disipar 0.16W teóricos.


Veo si eso es el problema. gracias muchachos.


----------



## Agustinw

Y la fuente la tenés funcionando?


----------



## lucasper22

Hola, quisieran que me saquen una duda. En la fuente que adjunto, las masas (la de los capacitores de entrada, mosfet y la del circuito de control) se encuentran unidas? 
Como ven el circuito de control esta alimentado por una fuente auxiliar, y no sé si estás masas de deben unir o no.


----------



## blanko001

lucasper22 dijo:


> Hola, quisieran que me saquen una duda. En la fuente que adjunto, las masas (la de los capacitores de entrada, mosfet y la del circuito de control) se encuentran unidas?
> Como ven el circuito de control esta alimentado por una fuente auxiliar, y no sé si estás masas de deben unir o no.


Hola. En efecto, deben ir unidas. Si es que hablamos de la de los capacitopres de 680 uF. La de los capacitores de 3.3nF(tierra) NO se debe unir a la masa (esquematizada con triángulo). Para ello se usa el capacitor de 2.2nF. 
Un saludo


----------



## Orlando1989

Hola colegas.  Tengo en mis manos un núcleo E55, según sus datos puedo sacarle asta 4000W a 150KHZ. Con el diagrama de la fuente 800W ¿lograré esa potencia, cuales son las modificaciones que debo hacerle.


----------



## sebsjata

Orlando1989 dijo:


> Hola colegas.  Tengo en mis manos un núcleo E55, según sus datos puedo sacarle asta 4000W a 150KHZ. Con el diagrama de la fuente 800W ¿lograré esa potencia, cuales son las modificaciones que debo hacerle.


Para semejante potencia debes de rediseñar la placa, la de 800w no te sirve, las pistas son muy angostas, debes de cambiar los transistores de potencia, el puente de diodo primario, aumentar la capacitancia del filtrado primario, cambiar los diodos del secundario acordé a la potencia, aumentar la capacitancia del secundario, etc.
En definitiva, hacer una fuente nueva.


----------



## Orlando1989

Saludos ante todo sebsjata.
Gracias por responder. Tengo claro todo lo que me dices,pero q crees si utilizo igbt para la conmutación, filtros de 2000mf 200v. En fin hacerla muy parecida a la fuente de un ampli crown serie xti pero siempre usando el concepto de la 800W, que opinas .


----------



## sebsjata

Orlando1989 dijo:


> Saludos ante todo sebsjata.
> Gracias por responder. Tengo claro todo lo que me dices,pero q crees si utilizo igbt para la conmutación, filtros de 2000mf 200v. En fin hacerla muy parecida a la fuente de un ampli crown serie xti pero siempre usando el concepto de la 800W, que opinas .


Mira unos mensajes atrás, yo diseñé un PCB para 2kw, para que te des una idea de los componentes que yo usé en el diseño, ojo, no la armé solo es un diseño que debería de funcionar sin problemas.
La frecuencia de conmutación es mayor, creo que lo calculé para 250KHz, por ende la capacitancia de entrada y de salida que escoji es "baja"


----------



## Orlando1989

Sebstja ya vi el diagrama que recomendaste, pero no es q*UE* vaya a necesitar 4KW de potencia.
*M*i proyecto es sacarle al menos 1500W, por eso la duda pues he leido que aumentando la frecuencia se puede lograr mas potencia.
*P*or otra parte he visto en diagramas de algunos amplis profesionales que utili*Z*an filtros grandes para el primario.
*¿ *Que opinas *?*


----------



## sebsjata

Orlando1989 dijo:


> Sebstja ya vi el diagrama que recomendaste, pero no es q*UE* vaya a necesitar 4KW de potencia.
> *M*i proyecto es sacarle al menos 1500W, por eso la duda pues he leido que aumentando la frecuencia se puede lograr mas potencia.
> *P*or otra parte he visto en diagramas de algunos amplis profesionales que utili*Z*an filtros grandes para el primario.
> *¿ *Que opinas *?*


Mejor le haces el cálculo de la capacitancia del primario y te sacas de duda, yo coloqué 1000uF, pero si tienes dinero y espacio coloca más


----------



## ignacio45

Hola, en la fuente con mosfet+ ir2110 tengo problema que  se calienta demasiado la resistencia que conforma el snubber  al punto de comenzar a salir humo.Alguien sabe que puede ser o a alguien le paso algo parecido?


----------



## blanko001

ignacio45 dijo:


> Hola, en la fuente con mosfet+ ir2110 tengo problema que  se calienta demasiado la resistencia que conforma el snubber  al punto de comenzar a salir humo.Alguien sabe que puede ser o a alguien le paso algo parecido?


Hola, comprueba su valor resistivo y su potencia. Además el valor del capacitor en serie, un valor muy alto del mismo implica mayor corriente. Un saludo


----------



## ignacio45

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, comprueba su valor resistivo y su potencia. Además el valor del capacitor en serie, un valor muy alto del mismo implica mayor corriente. Un saludo


El valor es de 120 ohm-2w, y el capacitor es de 1nF, en el diagrama dice de 470pF pero dudo que influya tanto eso, vos que opinas? Gracias por responder


----------



## sebsjata

ignacio45 dijo:


> El valor es de 120 ohm-2w, y el capacitor es de 1nF, en el diagrama dice de 470pF pero dudo que influya tanto eso, vos que opinas? Gracias por responder


si, si influye, la diferencia es grande, cambia lo mejor y prueba


----------



## blanko001

Sí, como dice el compañero. Influye, y revisa que no se haya estropeado porque estaría conduciendo. Es crítico que soporte buena tensión.


----------



## ignacio45

sebsjata dijo:


> si, si influye, la diferencia es grande, cambia lo mejor y prueba





blanko001 dijo:


> Sí, como dice el compañero. Influye, y revisa que no se haya estropeado porque estaría conduciendo. Es crítico que soporte buena tensión.


 Ese era el problema, el valor del capacitor.Muchas gracias a ambos.


----------



## Jean Pier

Buen día alguien me podría ayudar con mí fuente?? Resulta q*ue* enciende pero la resistencia de 4.7k calienta en exceso y el transistor TIP50 igual.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que diagrama es esa fuente ?


----------



## Jean Pier

La SMPS half-bridge 800W v1.0


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es la fuentecita de 12 V 

No está el zener en corto o al revés ?


----------



## Jean Pier

S


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que tensión tenés entre el emisor del TIP50 y masa ?


----------



## blanko001

Alguna vez me sucedió similar, el problema era la alimentación auxiliar del controlador. Si no se alcanzan mínimo 18V antes del regulador 7815 encargado de alimentar esa parte, sufre recalentamiento el TIP50. Adicional a la medición que propone Dosmetros, mide la tensión antes y después del regulador 7815 que alimenta el controlador.
Un saludo


----------



## Jean Pier

Esas medidas las tome y deduje que los voltajes caídos era por la falla presente...! Por qué el voltaje que llega al regulador 7815 es de 11 á 13 voltios 
Y en la etapa +/-12 el voltaje antes del regulador es de +7 y -18 y a la salida tengo +7volt y -12volt...
Y en la salida secundaria el voltaje es simétrico +/-20 voltios, hasta +/-38 voltios


----------



## blanko001

Jean Pier dijo:


> Esas medidas las tome y deduje que los voltajes caídos era por la falla presente...! Por qué el voltaje que llega al regulador 7815 es de 11 á 13 voltios
> Y en la etapa +/-12 el voltaje antes del regulador es de +7 y -18 y a la salida tengo +7volt y -12volt...
> Y en la salida secundaria el voltaje es simétrico +/-20 voltios, hasta +/-38 voltios


Hola, quizás el núcleo a usar no era el más idóneo. Quizás necesite recalcular las espiras para la tensión deseada.


----------



## sebsjata

@Jean Pier mira este mensaje, hay una hoja de calculo para hallar el numero de vueltas.


----------



## Jean Pier

Compañeros gracias por sus consejos!!!
Les cuento q*ue* el problema persiste, aunq*ue* reemplace el 1N4148 q*ue* está en serie con el emisor del TIP50 por un UF4007 y el calentamiento del TIP50 y la resistencia 4.7k/5W de dijo un 80%, calientan ambos pero no en exceso.
Ahora en la base del TIP50 tengo 13Vol estables del zener, en el colector tengo 320 inestables, y en el emisor 13Vol, en la entrada del LM7815 tengo 12Vol y a la salida tengo 10Vol
En el lado del +/-12 tengo +18Vol y -22 antes del regulador y a la salida tengo +12 y -12...
En secundario tengo de 25 a 35Vol simétricos! T un trak,trak,trak,trak,trak el el transformador... Gracias por su tiempo y su ayuda!!!


----------



## sebsjata

mueve el preset para subir a la tension maxima de la fuente para ver si funciona, si funciona subiendo la tension de regulacion es porque le faltan vueltas al bobinado auxiliar, si sigue sin funcionar es porque le faltavueltas al bobinado auxiliar como ya te dijo el compañero @blanko001 tu mismo estas diciendo la falla, antes del regulador de 15 voltios tienes 12v y salen 10, asi nunca va a trabajar la fuente


----------



## Jean Pier

Ok estaré haciendo esas pruebas y les estaré comentando, muchas gracias!


----------



## IVANLUUJOA

mnicolau dijo:


> Si, si te fijás en la fórmula, vas a ver qué ambas son variables, con lo cual ambas influyen en el diseño, tanto la sección efectiva como la frecuencia de oscilación.
> 
> Para usar el EE42 podrías armar la fuente de ricardodeni directamente, funciona muy bien y no tenés que modificar el PCB, la tengo alimentando el amplificador que tengo en el living hace meses ya y todavía no se ha quejado je.
> 
> Saludos


Donde se encuentra esa fuente mariano?
Sino habría que rediseñar la tuya para que entre un EE42


----------



## juancho009

Buenas a todos, he decidido hacerle un GDT
(transformador controlador de mosfets) para esta fuente, mi pregunta es este nucleo me sirve para ello? lo saque de un filtro de entrada
tiene masomenos 1 cm de alto y un diametro de 1.8 cm

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos núcleos de filtro EMI , no son para baja frecuencia ?


----------



## juancho009

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esos núcleos de filtro EMI , no son para baja frecuencia ?


He visto que son los mejores para eso, son de ferrita, precisamente los usan para bloquear el ruido y las altas frecuencias no?


----------



## xidomen

Yo realice uno con un nucleo pequeño, de los que traen las fuentes de pc en su fuente stand by, lo calcule como el transformador de potencia, desafortunadamente los transistores que usaba de drivers calentaban muchisimo, probé con colocar 40 vueltas en el pequeño transformador y aun asi calentaban los transistores. Despues probe con uno de ferrita y le coloque 15 vueltas de manera empirica(no se como calcularlo porque no tengo datos del mismo) y el calentamiento se redujo demasiado pero no lo use por el tamaño, era mas grande que un EE16. Al final cambie la configuración de los transistores basandome en una smps que vi en youtube y funcionó sin calentamientos con el transformador pequeño, realice la fuente y funciona, no la probé del todo solo que el voltaje estuviese bien simetrico y variara porque quiero agregar protección contra cortos, pero de que funciona lo hace bien.


----------



## juancho009

xidomen dijo:


> Yo realice uno con un nucleo pequeño, de los que traen las fuentes de pc en su fuente stand by, lo calcule como el transformador de potencia, desafortunadamente los transistores que usaba de drivers calentaban muchisimo, probé con colocar 40 vueltas en el pequeño transformador y aun asi calentaban los transistores. Despues probe con uno de ferrita y le coloque 15 vueltas de manera empirica(no se como calcularlo porque no tengo datos del mismo) y el calentamiento se redujo demasiado pero no lo use por el tamaño, era mas grande que un EE16. Al final cambie la configuración de los transistores basandome en una smps que vi en youtube y funcionó sin calentamientos con el transformador pequeño, realice la fuente y funciona, no la probé del todo solo que el voltaje estuviese bien simetrico y variara porque quiero agregar protección contra cortos, pero de que funciona lo hace bien.


yo me hice uno con el E16 que traen las fuentes de pc, le di 20 vueltas al primario y a los otros 2 secundarios, el problema que tenias creo que se debio a que el nucleo de standby tiene Gap y esos no se usan para half bridge.

el trafito que hice me funciono, el problema es que el voltaje cae un poco en la salida cuando cargo la fuente con una lampara de 50 watt pero debe ser porque no hice bien el trafo principal, ademas no tengo osciloscopio para saber cual de los dos esta mal 

lo qie quiero hacer es conseguirme un nucleo un poco mas grande (tipo E22 o toroide) para asegurar una buena conmutacion en los mosfet


----------



## Daniel Lopes

juancho009 dijo:


> Buenas a todos, he decidido hacerle un GDT
> (transformador controlador de mosfets) para esta fuente, mi pregunta es este nucleo me sirve para ello? lo saque de un filtro de entrada
> tiene masomenos 1 cm de alto y un diametro de 1.8 cm
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188065
> Gracias


Hola a todos, ?y que tal enpleyar un toroide de ferrite sacado de una vieja lampara economica ?
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## xidomen

El gap lo eliminé lijando las E. Eso mismo me pasaba, se me caia el voltaje con un driver que hice, lo cambié por otro y ya no se caía pero calentaban los transistores que te comento en el mensaje anterior. Ya seria cuestión de lo que consigas y te funcione mejor, como dice daniel lopez, es buena opción buscar un toroide adecuado


----------



## juancho009

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos, ?y que tal enpleyar un toroide de ferrite sacado de una vieja lampara economica ?
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


El problema es saber si el toroide responde bien a esas frecuencias (100khz) ya que no tengo osciloscopio, afortunadamente el pequeño trafo que hice funciono a la primera jeje

he visto que de los nucleos de los filtros de entrada de electrodomesticos hacen los GDT aunque no todos funcionan bien

Edit: Cuales seran esos toroides? yo busque uno en una bombilla y son bastant pequeños


----------



## Daniel Lopes

juancho009 dijo:


> El problema es saber si el toroide responde bien a esas frecuencias (100khz) ya que no tengo osciloscopio, afortunadamente el pequeño trafo que hice funciono a la primera jeje
> 
> he visto que de los nucleos de los filtros de entrada de electrodomesticos hacen los GDT aunque no todos funcionan bien


Es una lástima no tener un osciloscopio para puder chequear si anda bien o no , pero creo que algunas decenas de espiras trifilares con  hilos de cubre esmaltado ( eses tanbien conocidos como "hilos magnecticos")  te ande de 10 , habrias que testear as ciegas ( un NO ya tiene en las manos , jajajaja)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jean Pier

Tengo una pregunta q*ue* me intriga, puedo usar capacitores más de 1000uf en la etapa de salida por ejemplo 2200uf o 3300uf.. *?*! Gracias de ante mano por la ayuda prestada !


----------



## juancho009

Puedes hacerlo, pero 3 capacitores de 1000 micros tienen menos ESL y menos ESR que un solo capacitor de 3300.
Aunque puedes tambien poner mas capacitores ceramicos en paralelo si vas a usar los de 2200 o los de 3300

Saludos


----------



## Jean Pier

Muchas gracias juancho009 por aclarar mí duda, es q*ue* armé la otra smps la q*ue* trabaja a lazo abierto y me gustaría una buena rectificación para evitar menos caída de voltaje y se mantenga más estable el voltaje cuando esté trabajando exigida ! De nuevo muchas gracias...! Voy a seguir haciendo pruebas con 2 de 2200 y 3300 colocando también más condensadores cerámicos a su vez !


----------



## juancho009

Al ser lazo abierto la fuente, la salida depende mucho de la rectificacion primaria y de que tan bien este armado el transformador, recomendaria que le agregues mas capacitancia en la parte primaria


----------



## Jean Pier

Gracias!!! ya lo hice Use 2 de 330uf/200v y está trabajando eficiente solo quiero hacer las cambios explicado para hacer mejor su rendimiento!! Sin tener q*ue* hacer muchos cambios siguiendo las instrucciones pautadas!!!

*Nota del Moderador :  * *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat . . .


----------



## mandrake1234

Hola Gente!!

Primero que nada quiero agradecer por el conocimiento que comparten!

Arme la fuente, pero parece que no anda correctamente. La conecto con una lampara en serie para no quemar nada, la lampara se apaga pero la fuente queda haciendo un ruido (tic tic tic tic) y la tension de salida siempre queda en ~20v sin importar en que posicion este el preset.

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

La probaste con carga ?


----------



## mandrake1234

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La probaste con carga ?



Buenas DOSMETROS!. No, no la probe con carga, solo la resistencia de 2.7k que estan en el esquemático.


Ahí medí las tensiones de entrada del 7815, me dio 2V, así que supuse que no estaba arrancando el TL494, para corroborar rápidamente soldé el 7815 a la salida V+, y ahí dejo de hacer ruido la fuente, regula (no lo lleve a máximo por las dudas, para no quemar el 7815). Entiendo que esta andando, pero que el transformador principal esta mal bobinado ya que al medir la tension de salida es baja (pude medir entre 17V y 27V a la salida). Voy a bobinar un transformador nuevo y probar.

Gracias!


----------



## cancerverus266

revisa la conexión del transformado pequeño y que el toroide de salida sea del tamaño que indica el tutorial, al menos esos 2 me dieron problemas similares


----------



## mandrake1234

cancerverus266 dijo:


> revisa la conexión del transformado pequeño y que el toroide de salida sea del tamaño que indica el tutorial, al menos esos 2 me dieron problemas similares


Eliminando variables saque el inductor de salida y le puse uno solo del tipo "solenoide", asi que descarte rapidamente eso. Respecto al trafo pequeño solde uno siguiendo la fuente de PC de donde lo saque.


----------



## gabriel_diy

Estimados, les hago una pregunta conceptual, espero me sepan perdonar pero no recuerdo cómo era esto. En muchos diagramas veo que el choke de entrada está puesto de tal forma que ambas entradas entran por los puntos homólogos. Según tengo entendido, este choque es para rechazar los componentes de modo común. Suponiendo que entra una corriente en modo común, estaría entrado la misma corriente por ambas entradas. Si las corrientes están entrando por ambos puntos homólogos, el campo magnético que ambas corrientes producen es en el mismo sentido, es decir que se refuerza, esto no me cierra con la idea de que estamos tratando de rechazar estas componentes. Quizás yo tenga la lógica justo al revés de lo que tiene que ser, pero si es así: ¿Por qué el choke de salida se cablea con los puntos homólogos en oposición?¿No se debe hacer rechazo de modo común en ambos casos? ¿O es que en el caso de entrada lo que se tiene es un circuito resonante con los capacitores y tiene que estar hecho de esa forma para que funcione?


----------



## Agustinw

Mi sistema para que no se dañe la fuente auxiliar en caso de que no arranque la fuente


----------



## Franco2712

Holaa una duda con respecto al terciario del transformador de la fuente de 800w el pin "F" va con el pin "G", y el pin "K" con el "L", o hay que hacer tap central estoy medio perdido en eso.


----------



## horacio

Buenas tardes.

Estoy terminando de armar la fuente de 800w con un núcleo e42-21-20 para que entregue 70+70v y se me presentan algunas dudas, una es por ejemplo cual es el criterio de selección de los zeners de la placa de control? La fuente original es de 42+42v  y utiliza dos zeners en serie de 22v, por logica  si voy a tener 70+70v debería poner dos zeners en serie de unos 37v aprox., sin embargo en uno de los mensajes del foro, Mariano le responde a alguien que para esa tension de salida, requeria zeners de 50v y ahi no entendí mas nada.

Alguien podría explicarme por favor?


----------



## JUANPAVQ

horacio dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Estoy terminando de armar la fuente de 800w con un núcleo e42-21-20 para que entregue 70+70v y se me presentan algunas dudas, una es por ejemplo cual es el criterio de selección de los zeners de la placa de control? La fuente original es de 42+42v  y utiliza dos zeners en serie de 22v, por logica  si voy a tener 70+70v debería poner dos zeners en serie de unos 37v aprox., sin embargo en uno de los mensajes del foro, Mariano le responde a alguien que para esa tension de salida, requeria zeners de 50v y ahi no entendí mas nada.
> 
> Alguien podría explicarme por favor?


Y tienes el regulador TL431 que va de 2.5V a 36V, también el diodo del opto-acoplador (aprox. 1.3V) y la resistencia que va en serie, entonces es lógico considerar dos diodos de 50V ya que el voltaje de extremo a extremo serían 140V. Tendrías 50+50+Vtl431+VdOpto+I*R11=140V.
Saludos


----------



## emilio177

JUANPAVQ dijo:


> Y tienes el regulador TL431 que va de 2.5V a 36V, también el diodo del opto-acoplador (aprox. 1.3V) y la resistencia que va en serie, entonces es lógico considerar dos diodos de 50V ya que el voltaje de extremo a extremo serían 140V. Tendrías 50+50+Vtl431+VdOpto+I*R11=140V.
> Saludos


Pero se puede obviar el tl431 ese elemento solo esta para subir o bajar unos cuantos voltios...
Solo se puede poner los zener de esa forma se puede regular el voltaje...
Pero solo se debe regular gnd a +V... no tiene sentido tomar de -V a +V


----------



## horacio

Buenas, les comento arme la fuente con el  nucleo e42-21-20, el software ExcellentIT me arrojo para +-70v  8 vueltas en el primario y 7+7 en el secundario, siguiendo todas las recomendaciones del foro la hice funcionar con la serie y arranco pero regulando en +-95 volts...a alguien le ha pasado? tuve que apagarla porque se recalento la R de 1K del controlador(la que realimenta del -) y los dos zeners, que eran de 47v.

Para probar, desarme el trafo, le di 3+3 vueltas en el secundario y ahora da +-57v, pero calienta mucho el nucleo del trafo y uno del los mosfet.

Sospecho de un mal funcionamiento en el control, verificare con osciloscopio y les comento.

Ahh me olvidaba de comentarles que la cargue con dos cargas fantasmas de 8ohm una en + y la otra en - y la tension cae hasta +- 11v (por supuesto sin la serie conectada)


----------



## CMA's System

emilio177 dijo:


> Pero se puede obviar el tl431 ese elemento solo esta para subir o bajar unos cuantos voltios...
> Solo se puede poner los zener de esa forma se puede regular el voltaje...
> Pero solo se debe regular gnd a +V... no tiene sentido tomar de -V a +VVer el archivo adjunto 265532


Por qué decís que no tiene sentido regular de extremo a extremo.


----------



## emilio177

CMA's System dijo:


> Por qué decís que no tiene sentido regular de extremo a extremo.


Si regulas +V  el lado negativo -V  va a tener el mismo voltaje que el positivo...
Obvio estamos hablando de cargas simetricas..
Regular los extremos no te asegura que los voltajes vayan a ser iguales... solo te dice que la diferencia entre ellos es constante... pudiendo tener entre ellas diferencia 
ejemplo.. si fuera +35v y -35v la diferencia 70v
podria marcarte la diferencia de 70v.... cuando las salidas sean de +36v y -34v... si te fijas la diferencia va a ser de 70v

Revisa esta fuente +50v y -50v
Como lazo de realimentacion,  solo toma +50 que lo representa con la letra "a"  ese punto regresa al diferencial para asegurar los +50v
y el lado negativo lo deja a la de Dios.... pero obvio va a tener el mismo voltaje pero negativo... considerando que tiene la misma estructura que el lado positivo


----------



## CMA's System

emilio177 dijo:


> Si regulas +V  el lado negativo -V  va a tener el mismo voltaje que el positivo...
> Obvio estamos hablando de cargas simetricas..
> Regular los extremos no te asegura que los voltajes vayan a ser iguales... solo te dice que la diferencia entre ellos es constante... pudiendo tener entre ellas diferencia
> ejemplo.. si fuera +35v y -35v la diferencia 70v
> podria marcarte la diferencia de 70v.... cuando las salidas sean de +36v y -34v... si te fijas la diferencia va a ser de 70v
> 
> Revisa esta fuente +50v y -50v
> Como lazo de realimentacion,  solo toma +50 que lo representa con la letra "a"  ese punto regresa al diferencial para asegurar los +50v
> y el lado negativo lo deja a la de Dios.... pero obvio va a tener el mismo voltaje pero negativo... considerando que tiene la misma estructura que el lado positivo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265560


Lo de tomar solo del positivo y que después van a ser iguales no es así, depende de cual sea la carga que le pongas y de como vas a usar el +-vcc solo va a regular el positivo; el lado negativo va funcionar simplemente como cualquier open loop.
Por ejemplo en los irs900 que usan gnd a -vcc para generar la alimentación de los 12v que requiere el diseño.
La rama negativa siempre va a marcar menos voltaje estando el equipo funcionando y al retirar el parlante(o se quemó o alguna otra tragedia clase D) el voltaje positivo va a estar normal pero por un segundo el negativo se va a disparar, eso va a ocasionar que quemes muchas cosas que están en ese rail
Para regular de un solo lado es mejor dejarlo open loop y si regulas de + a - el voltaje va a ser estable, claro; si construiste bien el trafo, ahora si construiste el trafo con diferencias en los bobinados claro que uno va a tener más voltaje que otro


----------



## emilio177

CMA's System dijo:


> Lo de tomar solo del positivo y que después van a ser iguales no es así, depende de cual sea la carga que le pongas y de como vas a usar el +-vcc solo va a regular el positivo; el lado negativo va funcionar simplemente como cualquier open loop.
> Por ejemplo en los irs900 que usan gnd a -vcc para generar la alimentación de los 12v que requiere el diseño.
> La rama negativa siempre va a marcar menos voltaje estando el equipo funcionando y al retirar el parlante(o se quemó o alguna otra tragedia clase D) el voltaje positivo va a estar normal pero por un segundo el negativo se va a disparar, eso va a ocasionar que quemes muchas cosas que están en ese rail
> Para regular de un solo lado es mejor dejarlo open loop y si regulas de + a - el voltaje va a ser estable, claro; si construiste bien el trafo, ahora si construiste el trafo con diferencias en los bobinados claro que uno va a tener más voltaje que otro


Pero lea antes de acusarme.. dije cargas simétricas... obvio un amplificador siempre va a tener carga simétrica...
Si existe disparo negarivo.. debes saber que al ser simetrico.. el disparo también va a ser positivo
Pero estamos hablando de construccion simetrica... no vas a poner mas vueltas y pedir el mismo voltaje..
Te repito lo anterior dicho...  regular extremos no te asegura que el + y - vayan a ser iguales... solo te asegura que la diferencia va a ser la misma..


CMA's System dijo:


> el lado negativo va funcionar simplemente como cualquier open loop


Si la construcción es simétrica y la carga es simétrica.... el negativo su voltaje absoluto va a ser el mismo que el positivo

Yo diseño y armo fuentes con ir2153  el + y - son con lazo abierto.. y funciona excelente...


----------



## CMA's System

emilio177 dijo:


> Pero lea antes de acusarme.. dije cargas simétricas... obvio un amplificador siempre va a tener carga simétrica...
> Si existe disparo negarivo.. debes saber que al ser simetrico.. el disparo también va a ser positivo
> Pero estamos hablando de construccion simetrica... no vas a poner mas vueltas y pedir el mismo voltaje..
> Te repito lo anterior dicho...  regular extremos no te asegura que el + y - vayan a ser iguales... solo te asegura que la diferencia va a ser la misma..
> 
> Si la construcción es simétrica y la carga es simétrica.... el negativo su voltaje absoluto va a ser el mismo que el positivo
> 
> Yo diseño y armo fuentes con ir2153  el + y - son con lazo abierto.. y funciona excelente...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265567


En que parte usa la regulación el 2153???? Es un ic que no tiene absolutamente ninguna prestación interesante más allá de que sea compacto, por eso nadie lo usa en potencia.
Te dije claramente que para hacer regulación a medias mejor usar open loop y me decís que usas un ic sin regulación


----------



## horacio

*C*onsulta, puede ser que supuestamente al saturar el núcleo del e41-21-20 con 8 espiras de primario a 208 k*H*z me dé más tensión por vuelta en el secundario? No me cierra nada, los cálculos del software *E*xcellentIT son erróneos, según el cálculo era 7+7 vueltas para +_ 70 *V*olts y me entrega 15 *V*olts por vuelta o sea +_ 105 *V*olts


----------



## emilio177

horacio dijo:


> consulta, puede ser que supuestamente al saturar el núcleo del e41-21-20 con 8 espiras de primario a 208khz me dé más tensión por vuelta en el secundario? No me cierra nada, los cálculos del software excellentIT son erróneos, según el cálculo era 7+7 vueltas para +_ 70volts y me entrega 15volts por vuelta o sea +_ 105volts


Software¿¿  debe.. ensuciarse las manos..
Saturar no significa que va a entrar mas lineas de flujo magnético ...osea si le pongo 1 vuelta al primario...  segun tu computadora... =?va funcionar excelente?
Ensambla... solo 1 placa...  y menos computador


CMA's System dijo:


> En que parte usa la regulación el 2153???? Es un ic que no tiene absolutamente ninguna prestación interesante más allá de que sea compacto, por eso nadie lo usa en potencia.
> Te dije claramente que para hacer regulación a medias mejor usar open loop y me decís que usas un ic sin regulación


Te di la referencia de uno de lazo abierto... ya que te dio urticaria  cuando te dije dejar abierto lado negativo..
el ir2153 es lazo abierto y funciona excelente..
Te parece poca potencia?? el  Behringer PMH1000 lo utiliza 
aqui imagen para que mires


----------



## emilio177

CMA's System dijo:


> dije claramente que para hacer regulación a medias mejor usar open loop


A medias?  al parecer no puedes captar la regulación de extremos... eso no te asegura que los voltajes sean iguales... solo te dice que la diferencia entre ellos es constante...
Te lo estoy diciendo de nuevo... si no lo puedes entender... eso es tu problema


----------



## horacio

emilio177 dijo:


> Software¿¿  debe.. ensuciarse las manos..
> Saturar no significa que va a entrar mas lineas de flujo magnético ...osea si le pongo 1 vuelta al primario...  segun tu computadora... =?va funcionar excelente?
> Ensambla... solo 1 placa...  y menos computador
> 
> Te di la referencia de uno de lazo abierto... ya que te dio urticaria  cuando te dije dejar abierto lado negativo..
> el ir2153 es lazo abierto y funciona excelente..
> Te parece poca potencia?? el  Behringer PMH1000 lo utiliza
> aqui imagen para que mires
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265617


Con razón....se nota que no sos muy amigo de la compu...


----------



## blanko001

La potencia no está determinada por el circuito integrado a utilizar, en el caso del IR2153, si se manejan MOSFETs con capacitancias de compuerta grandes, se requiere el uso de un par de transistores auxiliares para "gatillar". Estos circuitos integrados, ya sean de lazo abierto o cerrado, se encargan principalmente de la oscilación. No veo límite de potencia al utilizar el 2153. De tanto experimentar con fuentes SMPS llegué a conclusiones importantes:
1. Es determinante el uso de circuitos integrados originales.
2. Es determinante conocer los parámetros de los MOSFETs para "gatillarlos" correctamente, además de ser originales.
3. Es determinante conocer en la medida de lo posible la mayor cantidad de características del núcleo a utilizar.

Es mejor partir del núcleo, conociendo cuanta potencia podemos obtener y la frecuencia (margen de frecuencias) a la que mejor se desempeña. Seguido se determina que MOSFETs utilizar o IGBTs, si requieren o no "ayuda auxiliar" para ser polarizados y dependiendo si se requiere lazo abierto o cerrado, protección... etc, se selecciona un IC.
Un saludo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

*R*ecuerda que un n*ú*cleo saturado empieza a caer el voltaje y se empieza a calentar el n*ú*cleo sea digamos un toroide.
*O*bviamente los transistores pueden dañarse.

*Y*o dir*í*a que no hay que saturar el n*ú*cleo*,* quizá llevarlo a menos de su punto de Bmax.
*T*ambien yo he visto que inversores con n*ú*cleos con un Bmax muy altos no los llevan a frecuencias muy altas mas bien les sacan provecho a frecuencias de 44 k*H*z*,* en realidad bastante bajas.

*T*ambien el rendimiento es critico en el RDSON del *M*osfet.
*O*tra cosa veo que tu duda es respecto al calentamiento de una R en zener.
*Y*o te recomendar*í*a mucho usar un Tl431.


----------



## CMA's System

emilio177 dijo:


> A medias?  al parecer no puedes captar la regulación de extremos... eso no te asegura que los voltajes sean iguales... solo te dice que la diferencia entre ellos es constante...
> Te lo estoy diciendo de nuevo... si no lo puedes entender... eso es tu problema


Está más que claro que el que no capta las cosas acá e incurre a falacias ad verecundiam, francotirador, etc. no soy yo.
Pero solo por responder una última vez te pregunto ¿ Que parte del  PMH1000 es lo que comúnmente se rompe, por qué y porqué ya no se usa en nuevos equipos?
Ese ic es para bajas potencias, principiantes y no tiene lo del principio de cuestionamiento que fue el feedback, pero si no sabes manejar otro ic no hay problema, con el tiempo se aprende. 


horacio dijo:


> consulta, puede ser que supuestamente al saturar el núcleo del e41-21-20 con 8 espiras de primario a 208khz me dé más tensión por vuelta en el secundario? No me cierra nada, los cálculos del software excellentIT son erróneos, según el cálculo era 7+7 vueltas para +_ 70volts y me entrega 15volts por vuelta o sea +_ 105volts


Horacio el programa que estás usando no es muy amigable con todos los núcleos, por ahí debe ser por eso que te está dando tanta diferencia, cuando cargas los datos del núcleo y resulta que no era del material que uno pensaba suele pasar eso.
Es más, me pasó algo similar cuando encargué unos N87 y me mandaron cualquier cosa


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

Yo use el exellent y no me pareció tan malo.

Lo que yo sí note fue que si no haces las pistas gruesas en el PCB y poner buenos capacitores en la entrada de alimentación el voltaje cae bastante mermando la potencia a la salida.

Otra cosa hay que encontrar la Bmax del núcleo pero normalmente podríamos estimar un Bmax de 2000 Gauss.
Y usar una frecuencia de al menos 45khz.


----------



## horacio

CMA's System dijo:


> Está más que claro que el que no capta las cosas acá e incurre a falacias ad verecundiam, francotirador, etc. no soy yo.
> Pero solo por responder una última vez te pregunto ¿ Que parte del  PMH1000 es lo que comúnmente se rompe, por qué y porqué ya no se usa en nuevos equipos?
> Ese ic es para bajas potencias, principiantes y no tiene lo del principio de cuestionamiento que fue el feedback, pero si no sabes manejar otro ic no hay problema, con el tiempo se aprende.
> 
> Horacio el programa que estás usando no es muy amigable con todos los núcleos, por ahí debe ser por eso que te está dando tanta diferencia, cuando cargas los datos del núcleo y resulta que no era del material que uno pensaba suele pasar eso.
> Es más, me pasó algo similar cuando encargué unos N87 y me mandaron cualquier cosa


Gracias, voy a investigar por ese lado, el núcleo lo compre en Elemon y es supuestamente N87



orenes dijo:


> En la fórmula que he visto en la página no pone nada de Ae^2, he visto que Ae se pone en cm^2 y eso es cómo lo he puesto yo, 234 mm^2 lo he pasado a 2'34 cm^2.
> 
> Y con la información que me diste de que la frecuencia había que ponerla a la mitad, hasta el programa da unos resultados parecidos a los que hice yo y la densidad de flujo da casi lo mismo de forma automática 0.145mT, si está mal escrita la fórmula, eso ya no lo se.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola Orenes, tengo una situación similar a la tuya, contame como te fue con las 12 vueltas en el primario y las 8+8 en el secundario.
Slds


----------



## CMA's System

horacio dijo:


> Gracias, voy a investigar por ese lado, el núcleo lo compre en Elemon y es supuestamente N87
> 
> 
> Hola Orenes, tengo una situación similar a la tuya, contame como te fue con las 12 vueltas en el primario y las 8+8 en el secundario.
> Slds


Fue justamente de Elemon que compré los nucleos N87 y me mandaron cualquier cosa, también un lote completo de resistores de metal film y mandaron todas de carbón
Nunca más les volví a comprar porque no se hicieron cargo


----------



## horacio

Buenas noches.
Les comento, arme la fuente...la recontra revise y está todo correcto según todas las recomendaciones, el transformador es un e42-21-20, tiene 12 vueltas en el primario y 7+7 en el secundario, entrega las tensiones súper simétricas desde  +_ 50 V hasta +_75 V..... con cargas chicas se comporta bien( 20 W + 20 W) ahora, cuando le quiero sacar unos 2,5 A por rama con +_70 V, la fuente empieza a hacer un ruido horrible y no pasa de +_50 V... He revisado todo y no encuentro nada fuera de lugar o algún componente desvalorizado , a alguien le pasó?


----------



## emilio177

horacio dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Les comento, arme la fuente...la recontra revise y está todo correcto según todas las recomendaciones, el transformador es un e42-21-20, tiene 12 vueltas en el primario y 7+7 en el secundario, entrega las tensiones súper simétricas desde  +_ 50 V hasta +_75 V..... con cargas chicas se comporta bien( 20 W + 20 W) ahora, cuando le quiero sacar unos 2,5 A por rama con +_70 V, la fuente empieza a hacer un ruido horrible y no pasa de +_50 V... He revisado todo y no encuentro nada fuera de lugar o algún componente desvalorizado , a alguien le pasó?


Fotos de la placa.. gracias


----------



## Heiliger

*U*na duda*,* en la smps compacta V3, ¿*Có*mo le llegan el voltaje de *V*cc al tl494 antes de que comience a oscilar ? *V*eo que est*á *conectado a la salida de 15V pero entiendo que no puede haber voltaje en esa salida hasta que el tl494 comience a oscilar.


----------



## DJ T3

Por la configuracion del driver a transformador, primero uno de los transistores de potencia genera un pulso, éste es suficiente para entregar a la salida un voltaje, lo que alimenta al TL494.


----------



## snipero

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, les traigo un par de fuentes de alimentación conmutadas, ideales para la alimentación de amplificadores de audio. Presentan la posibilidad de regulación de la tensión de salida secundaria, e incorporan además salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]) para la alimentación de filtros, preamplificadores, etc.
> La utilización de este tipo de fuentes switching evita la necesidad de recurrir a costosos, pesados y voluminosos transformadores corrientes, además de las etapas de rectificado y filtrado correspondientes.
> Toda la información necesaria, esquemas, PCBs, etc se encuentran en sus respectivos archivos.*SMPS Compacta:*- Potencia de salida teórica:
> · ~250[W] con núcleo EI33-23-13 (típico en ATX).
> - Frecuencia del controlador: 160[Khz] aprox.
> - Tensión de salida regulable +-24 a +-42[V] aprox.
> - Tensión de salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]).
> - Versión con rectificadores de salida simples y dobles en un mismo encapsulado.
> *EDIT 27/07/2012:* Actualizada la SMPS Compacta versión 3.0.
> - Facilitado el proceso de arranque de la SMPS.
> - Mejoras generales en el PCB.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*SMPS 800W:*- Potencia de salida teórica:
> · 800[W] con núcleo EE42/21/15
> · > 1[KW] con núcleo EE42/21/20.
> - Incluye protección contra cortos.
> - Frecuencia del controlador: 210[Khz] aprox.
> - Tensión de salidas secundarias variable (+-24[V] a +-42[V] aprox)
> - Tensión de salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]).


Hola disculpen mi tonta pregunta, acá en mí país la tensión es de 120 Volts me imagino que no tendré problemas verdad?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

snipero dijo:


> Hola disculpen mi tonta pregunta, acá en mí país la tensión es de 120 Volts me imagino que no tendré problemas verdad?


Hola caro Don snipero , creo que tienes que armar un doblador de tensión , asi rectificas los 120V y dobla para 308 V 
!Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3

snipero dijo:


> Hola disculpen mi tonta pregunta, acá en mí país la tensión es de 120 Volts me imagino que no tendré problemas verdad?


Mira detenidamente el diagrama, con un simple switch cambias de 220V a 110V...


----------



## snipero

Muchas gracias.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Mira detenidamente el diagrama, con un simple switch cambias de 220V a 110V...


----------



## snipero

mnicolau dijo:


> Hola, les traigo un par de fuentes de alimentación conmutadas, ideales para la alimentación de amplificadores de audio. Presentan la posibilidad de regulación de la tensión de salida secundaria, e incorporan además salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]) para la alimentación de filtros, preamplificadores, etc.
> La utilización de este tipo de fuentes switching evita la necesidad de recurrir a costosos, pesados y voluminosos transformadores corrientes, además de las etapas de rectificado y filtrado correspondientes.
> Toda la información necesaria, esquemas, PCBs, etc se encuentran en sus respectivos archivos.*SMPS Compacta:*- Potencia de salida teórica:
> · ~250[W] con núcleo EI33-23-13 (típico en ATX).
> - Frecuencia del controlador: 160[Khz] aprox.
> - Tensión de salida regulable +-24 a +-42[V] aprox.
> - Tensión de salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]).
> - Versión con rectificadores de salida simples y dobles en un mismo encapsulado.
> *EDIT 27/07/2012:* Actualizada la SMPS Compacta versión 3.0.
> - Facilitado el proceso de arranque de la SMPS.
> - Mejoras generales en el PCB.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*SMPS 800W:*- Potencia de salida teórica:
> · 800[W] con núcleo EE42/21/15
> · > 1[KW] con núcleo EE42/21/20.
> - Incluye protección contra cortos.
> - Frecuencia del controlador: 210[Khz] aprox.
> - Tensión de salidas secundarias variable (+-24[V] a +-42[V] aprox)
> - Tensión de salidas terciarias fijas (+-15[V]).


Otra preguntita más, está fuente me servirá para alimentar dos etapas del P3A  de Rod Elliott? Si es así me ahorraré un buen dinero porque una gran parte de los componentes de la fuente  los puedo reciclar y es que  por acá me piden 40 dólares por un transformador de 24+24 Volts a 5 amperes.


----------



## agusromero17

horacio dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Les comento, arme la fuente...la recontra revise y está todo correcto según todas las recomendaciones, el transformador es un e42-21-20, tiene 12 vueltas en el primario y 7+7 en el secundario, entrega las tensiones súper simétricas desde  +_ 50 V hasta +_75 V..... con cargas chicas se comporta bien( 20 W + 20 W) ahora, cuando le quiero sacar unos 2,5 A por rama con +_70 V, la fuente empieza a hacer un ruido horrible y no pasa de +_50 V... He revisado todo y no encuentro nada fuera de lugar o algún componente desvalorizado , a alguien le pasó?


Hola Horacio, pudiste solucionar el problema? Me pasa lo mismo, en mi caso creo que se debe a qué baja la tensión de la placa de control, hasta 9volt aprox, le di una vuelta más al bobinado que lo alimenta y sigue igual, saludos!


----------



## horacio

agusromero17 dijo:


> Hola Horacio, pudiste solucionar el problema? Me pasa lo mismo, en mi caso creo que se debe a qué baja la tensión de la placa de control, hasta 9volt aprox, le di una vuelta más al bobinado que lo alimenta y sigue igual, saludos!


Hola! Fíjate que esté bien colocado el optoacoplador, es muy fácil colocarlo mal y la fuente te va a andar mal….ahh y otra cosa que me olvidaba, fíjate que la bobina del circuito de protección según cómo la armes puede que genere una señal que te esté haciendo actuar la protección…solo a modo de prueba, bájale el valor a la R en paralelo con la bobina( en el circuito original es de 10ohm)…ponele una de 3 ohm o parecida y proba…..trata en las pruebas de no matarla a la fuente…anda subiendo la carga de a poco y después me contas..suerte.


----------



## agusromero17

horacio dijo:


> Hola! Fíjate que esté bien colocado el optoacoplador, es muy fácil colocarlo mal y la fuente te va a andar mal….ahh y otra cosa que me olvidaba, fíjate que la bobina del circuito de protección según cómo la armes puede que genere una señal que te esté haciendo actuar la protección…solo a modo de prueba, bájale el valor a la R en paralelo con la bobina( en el circuito original es de 10ohm)…ponele una de 3 ohm o parecida y proba…..trata en las pruebas de no matarla a la fuente…anda subiendo la carga de a poco y después me contas..suerte.


Gracias por contestar Horacio! El optó estoy casi seguro que está bien puesto, tiene la marca como los IC, el puntito en la primer pata, de todas maneras voy a revisarlo. Yo también tengo dudas con la protección, porque al arrancarla con carga tengo un pico de 80v y luego baja a 60v aprox, tengo como 6 resistencias de 80ohm caja una para ir poniendo de carga, por ahora estoy probando con 1 sola, si no recuerdo mal son algo de 3A aprox. Mañana comento las novedades, gracias a todos!


----------



## DJ T3

agusromero17 dijo:


> porque al arrancarla con carga tengo un pico de 80v y luego baja a 60v aprox


Tengo entendido que tiene incorporado un softstart, por lo que deberia ir subiendo gradualmente la tension, y no de una.

Por otro lado, cuanto tarda en bajar hasta ese valor?.

Fotos del PCB de ambas caras, enfocado e iluminado


----------



## agusromero17

DJ T3 dijo:


> Tengo entendido que tiene incorporado un softstart, por lo que deberia ir subiendo gradualmente la tension, y no de una.
> 
> Por otro lado, cuanto tarda en bajar hasta ese valor?.
> 
> Fotos del PCB de ambas caras, enfocado e iluminado


Si, el soft start funciona bien, lo que quise decir es que va subiendo gradualmente hasta 80v y luego baja a 60, igualmente ya solucione ese problema, era la protección como comento Horacio, desactive la protección y subió la tensión.
Por otro lado ahora no me regula tensión cuando le agrego carga, no se porque, en vacío si regula sin problemas desde el trimpot, pero al ponerle carga la tensión cae, por ejemplo en vacío la regulo a 100v y al ponerle carga baja hasta 80v, cabe destacar que le hice una pequeña modificación en el secundario, estoy usando solo 1 rama, osea 100v simples, voy a seguir haciendo pruebas, gracias a todos!


----------



## horacio

agusromero17 dijo:


> Si, el soft start funciona bien, lo que quise decir es que va subiendo gradualmente hasta 80v y luego baja a 60, igualmente ya solucione ese problema, era la protección como comento Horacio, desactive la protección y subió la tensión.
> Por otro lado ahora no me regula tensión cuando le agrego carga, no se porque, en vacío si regula sin problemas desde el trimpot, pero al ponerle carga la tensión cae, por ejemplo en vacío la regulo a 100v y al ponerle carga baja hasta 80v, cabe destacar que le hice una pequeña modificación en el secundario, estoy usando solo 1 rama, osea 100v simples, voy a seguir haciendo pruebas, gracias a todos!


Buenísimo, va saliendo….. por el problema que tenes, verifica que al tener salida simple debe haber un error en cómo tomas la realimentacion. Además Revisa los zeners, el TL y el opto.


----------



## crosshard

Hola, pido disculpas si estoy reviviendo el post, soy relativamente nuevo en el foro y vengo siguiendo este tema hace un tiempo. Antes que nada quiero dar mi agradecimiento a Mnicolau por este tremendo proyecto y a todos los colabores del foro que se han quemado las pestañas acá. Gracias a los mas de 11 años de documentación que han aportado me eh animado a iniciarme en este proyecto, del cual aprendí mucho en las 151 paginas del post (confieso que me salte algunas partes sobre el final), así como también del proyecto de Ricardodeni y otras personas mas del foro que no mencionare aquí pues la lista seria interminable. Quiero agregar también que hace mucho tiempo, años, quiero aprender mas sobre este tema en especifico y esta vez creo que eh dado con la tecla.
Sin mas preámbulos los asalto con mis primeras dudas: quisiera saber si en la versión compacta 3.0 los valores esquemático del proyecto se corresponden con los valores de la mascara de componentes o hay alguna discrepancia a tener en cuenta. Mas que nada porque muchos de mis componentes son reciclados (iguales o los equivalentes recomendados) de fuentes ATX y difieren del tamaño físico del layout,  como recién estoy empezando a montar aun estoy a tiempo de rediseñar la pcb desde cero. El transformador que voy a usar es un ERL35A de 32mm de altura, (tengo 3 de estos), pero también poseo 2 ERL35A de 42mm de altura (así tal cual esta escrito en los mismos y me llamo la atención la diferencia de altura) , no estoy pudiendo abrir la pagina que recomiendan de ferroxcube ya que la misma no existe mas, o me da como caída, si alguien conoce un nuevo enlace o me pudiese facilitar donde conseguir el datasheet de estos núcleos, me seria de gran ayuda para recalcular el devanado, porque no los pude encontrar en Mouser ni en Alldatasheet. Me eh decidido por la fuente de menor potencia ya que mis pretensiones no van mas allá de los 200-250 watts como mucho, porque mi idea es alimentar integrados tipo TDA2050 en modo puente o similares de mas potencia,  para amplificadores mono de guitarra o bajo eléctrico, en fin nada mucho mas allá de los 100 watts por el momento, con posibilidades de expansión, por que que pensaba que seria suficiente con usar mis núcleos mas chicos y quizás bajar un poco la frecuencia de trabajo a unos 80khz para evitar saturar el ferrite de salida y el núcleo, desconozco si esto será desaconsejable por lo que agradecería mucho sus consideraciones
Adjunto una foto de como arranco que proyecto y de los  núcleos en cuestión, en la tercera foto se ve la diferencia de altura entre ambos ERL35A.


----------



## osk_rin

crosshard dijo:


> Sin mas preámbulos los asalto con mis primeras dudas: quisiera saber si en la versión compacta 3.0 los valores esquemático del proyecto se corresponden con los valores de la mascara de componentes o hay alguna discrepancia a tener en cuenta. Mas que nada porque muchos de mis componentes son reciclados (iguales o los equivalentes recomendados) de fuentes ATX y difieren del tamaño físico del layout,  como recién estoy empezando a montar aun estoy a tiempo de rediseñar la pcb desde cero. El transformador que voy a usar es un ERL35A de 32mm de altura, (tengo 3 de estos), pero también poseo 2 ERL35A de 42mm de altura (así tal cual esta escrito en los mismos y me llamo la atención la diferencia de altura) , no estoy pudiendo abrir la pagina que recomiendan de ferroxcube ya que la misma no existe mas, o me da como caída, si alguien conoce un nuevo enlace o me pudiese facilitar donde conseguir el datasheet de estos núcleos, me seria de gran ayuda para recalcular el devanado, porque no los pude encontrar en Mouser ni en Alldatasheet. Me eh decidido por la fuente de menor potencia ya que mis pretensiones no van mas allá de los 200-250 watts como mucho, porque mi idea es alimentar integrados tipo TDA2050 en modo puente o similares de mas potencia,  para amplificadores mono de guitarra o bajo eléctrico, en fin nada mucho mas allá de los 100 watts por el momento, con posibilidades de expansión, por que que pensaba que seria suficiente con usar mis núcleos mas chicos y quizás bajar un poco la frecuencia de trabajo a unos 80khz para evitar saturar el ferrite de salida y el núcleo, desconozco si esto será desaconsejable por lo que agradecería mucho sus consideraciones
> Adjunto una foto de como arranco que proyecto y de los  núcleos en cuestión, en la tercera foto se ve la diferencia de altura entre ambos ERL35A.



Si mal no recuerdo solo hay diferencias en unas resistencias de salida, las que hacen de peque-a carga a la salida de la fuente

Solo hay que poner especial atención a la conexión de trafo driver, que es con lo que yo batalle en un principio, lo e la frecuencia yo le acabo de bajar a unos 110khz porque recién la quise usar en un amplificador de unos 200w y la explote antes de sacarle toda la potencia, el inductor de salida igual calienta un poco y la fuente con una carga de 50w constantes entibia pero se soporta perfectamente tocarla, hoy mismo la voy reviviendo. y haré pruebas nuevamente.
Acá hay fotos del proyecto:





						Fotos de Amplificadores hechos en casa
					

Ese amplificador es Tailandés, lo ví en una página de amplificadores famoso de dicho país, creo que Fogonazo compartió ese enlace... de manuales de amplificadores tailandeses (sic)




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## agusromero17

Buenas, ando batallando con la smps 800w, en vacío funciona perfecto, regula de +-25 a +-50 aprox, nada de calentamiento, estoy usando MOSFET IRFP460, núcleo EE42/15 y diodos MUR840, el problema que estoy teniendo es que al aplicarle carga cae mucho la tensión, lo logré sacar 5A entre ramas, pero la tension cae unos 20v (10v por rama aprox). Los MOSFET calientan después de un rato con esa carga, lo normal, los diodos apenas se entibian al igual que el trafo, el inductor frío frio, alguna idea de que puede estar pasando? Saludos!


----------



## emilio177

agusromero17 dijo:


> Buenas, ando batallando con la smps 800w, en vacío funciona perfecto, regula de +-25 a +-50 aprox, nada de calentamiento, estoy usando MOSFET IRFP460, núcleo EE42/15 y diodos MUR840, el problema que estoy teniendo es que al aplicarle carga cae mucho la tensión, lo logré sacar 5A entre ramas, pero la tension cae unos 20v (10v por rama aprox). Los MOSFET calientan después de un rato con esa carga, lo normal, los diodos apenas se entibian al igual que el trafo, el inductor frío frio, alguna idea de que puede estar pasando? Saludos!


Te falto medir e indicar caida de voltaje de los 310V


----------



## agusromero17

emilio177 dijo:


> Te falto medir e indicar caida de voltaje de los 310V


El voltaje de entrada cae muy poco, en torno a los 4v aprox, por eso me parece raro, lo que si pude notar es el alto consumo en la red, en torno a los 5A (1000w aprox?) al cargarla con 5A (lo max que le pude sacar). En estos dias voy a bobinarle un trafo nuevo, capaz viene por ahi el problema


----------



## emilio177

agusromero17 dijo:


> El voltaje de entrada cae muy poco, en torno a los 4v aprox


Pero ahí está la madre del cordero.....
Sacando cuentas 220V / 50V = 4.4  razón de salida y entrada.


agusromero17 dijo:


> entre ramas, pero la tensión cae unos 20 V


Si cae 4 V en la entrada.... usando la razón.... 4 V x 4.4 = 17.6 V.... esta es la caída en la salida.


----------



## DJ T3

emilio177 dijo:


> Pero ahí está la madre del cordero.....
> Sacando cuentas 220 V / 50 V = 4.4  razón de salida y entrada.
> 
> Si cae 4 V en la entrada.... usando la razón.... 4 V x 4.4 = 17.6 V.... esta es la caída en la salida.


Siempre que sea de lazo abierto...


----------



## emilio177

DJ T3 dijo:


> Siempre que sea de lazo abierto...


Clario que si...mi respuesta esta direccionada al tema...
El ir2153  es un oscilaador para una fuente de lazo abierto


----------



## DJ T3

Por las dudas no esta de mas aclarar.

Por cierto, habia un "truco" para utilizar un optoacoplador como feedback (normal en todas las fuentes de lazo cerrado), que lo que hace es modificar externamente el ciclo de trabajo a traves de un transitor y capacitor, pero eso ya está demas aquí...


----------



## emilio177

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por las dudas no esta de mas aclarar.
> 
> Por cierto, habia un "truco" para utilizar un optoacoplador como feedback (normal en todas las fuentes de lazo cerrado), que lo que hace es modificar externamente el ciclo de trabajo a traves de un transitor y capacitor, pero eso ya está demas aquí...


Pero no le pongas un clavo mas a quien esta siendo crucificado
Si ves que sufren con una caida de voltaje


----------



## agusromero17

emilio177 dijo:


> Pero ahí está la madre del cordero.....
> Sacando cuentas 220V/50V=4.4  razón de salida y entrada.
> 
> Si cae 4 V en la entrada.... usando la razón.... 4 V x 4.4 = 17.6 V.... esta es la caída en la salida.



Claro, en lazo abierto está bien, pero yo tengo este problema con la SMPS 800 W, la cual tiene lazo cerrado, de hecho si me varía el voltaje con el preset.


----------



## boris guillen

Bueno primero que nada agradecer a todos los que estuvieron detrás de estas magnificas fuentes...ya armado ya varias compactas 3.0 y todas funcionaron y siguen funcionando.. Así que me aventure con la de 800W y bueno logre armarlas y que funcionara el problema viene cuando le conecto la carga y le exijo …empieza a hacer un pequeño ruido como un tic tic rápido …. y en ese momento yo apago todo por miedo a quemar algo... adjunto unas imágenes del la entrada del transformador(42/21/20) , y ala entrada de los mosfets... se que debería ser ondas cuadradas perfectas.. pero esto es lo que tengo... alguna idea de donde revisar? use 15 +15 espiras en el secundario para obtener un aproximado de 80V, también aumente la tensión de  los zeners. algo me dice que por ahí anda la falla... alguna idea? muchas gracias compañeros tengan buen día.


----------



## DJ T3

Fotos del armado de ambas caras?

Por la forma de onda y la ubicacion de la prueba, se ven feas...


----------



## emilio177

Todo diseño tiene rango de potencia....
Este es un simple half-bridge... si quieres mas potencia pasa a bridge
O mejoras lo que tienes con driver(transistorizados o integrados).... IGBT y ferritas de mas potencia... asi no lo saturas con potencia


----------



## boris guillen

Hola gracias por responder... bueno yo no le estoy exigiendo cargas absurdas mas de lo que esta diseñado apenas le conecte el ucd 2110 con un parlante de 10 pulgadas para las pruebas y aun asi...con +-80v... leendo el tema varias usuarios usaron la fuente con ese voltaje e incluso mas... por eso me parece raro el síntoma que tengo en esta fuente... es mas eh armado 2 ya que pedí componentes para ambas... todo de mouser original hasta condensadores low esr..


----------



## emilio177

He visto varios diagramas y variantes... agradeceria me indique.. el diagrama que utilizaste..
Ademàs foto lado cobre y componentes
Que voltaje tienes en Vcc de  IR


----------



## boris guillen

La fuente arranca de lo mas bien tengo +15 V en la tarjeta de control...(utilice el diagrama original que publico mnicolau en la primera pagina)


----------



## DJ T3

Todo reciclado, no?

Descarta capacitores fuera de rango, algun semiconductor defectuoso, en escencial los de conmutación y salida.

Ese capacitor amarillo por debajo no se ve nada bien, cambialo...


----------



## boris guillen

todo prácticamente nuevo incluso los condensadores de 1kv.. descartado algún componente defectuoso incluso el C amarillo de ahí abajo solo recibió algo de calor del cautín.... haciendo algunas pruebas descabelladas desconecte la retroalimentación por un instante y las ondas cuadradas se volvieron perfectas  , sospecho que es la etapa de regulación pero no encuentro nada fuera de valor ninguna pista cortada ni nada... llevo con esta fuente casi un año.. no quise comentar antes de probar y revisar mil veces... y bueno me eh perdido


----------



## malesi

boris guillen dijo:


> todo prácticamente nuevo incluso los condensadores de 1kv.. descartado algún componente defectuoso incluso el C amarillo de ahí abajo solo recibió algo de calor del cautín.... haciendo algunas pruebas descabelladas desconecte la retroalimentación por un instante y las ondas cuadradas se volvieron perfectas  , sospecho que es la etapa de regulación pero no encuentro nada fuera de valor ninguna pista cortada ni nada... llevo con esta fuente casi un año.. no quise comentar antes de probar y revisar mil veces... y bueno me eh perdido


¿Has mirado no tengas algún componente medio soldado? 
Repasa las soldaduras las veo como frías, o estaño con poca resina


----------



## emilio177

malesi dijo:


> ¿Has mirado no tengas algún componente medio soldado?


El señor Boris manifiesta que funciona bien por mas de un año ....su fuente....
Solo en pruebas de maxima o exceso de corriente... genera un ruido...


boris guillen dijo:


> todo prácticamente nuevo incluso los condensadores de 1kv.. descartado algún componente defectuoso incluso el C amarillo de ahí abajo solo recibió algo de calor del cautín.... haciendo algunas pruebas descabelladas desconecte la retroalimentación por un instante y las ondas cuadradas se volvieron perfectas  , sospecho que es la etapa de regulación pero no encuentro nada fuera de valor ninguna pista cortada ni nada... llevo con esta fuente casi un año.. no quise comentar antes de probar y revisar mil veces... y bueno me eh perdido


Pregunta.... estas usando el irf740?
Con el osciloscopio... mide el voltaje de Vcc de el IR y publicas la imagen


----------

